# Canyon Strive (Teil 2)



## Thomas (14. Dezember 2012)

Fortsetzung des Themas:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497776&page=282


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2012)

erster XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (14. Dezember 2012)

... du nimmst ja eh Abschied vom Bike/Thread? ;-)

Hat eigentlich jemand die Stealth Reverb im Strive- geht das? die 150er?


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2012)

naja, hauptsach nochmal verewigt ^^

Wenn du deine Innenverlegten Züge nach außen legst könnte man was basteln.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand die Stealth Reverb im Strive- geht das? die 150er?


Notfalls einfach ein Loch unten ins Sitzrohr bohren, so wie beim Torque. Klar, das ist eine "radikale" Methode, sollte aber normal kein Problem sein (keine Garantie, wenn etwas schief geht! ), haben schon einige Leute bei anderen Bikes gemacht, zum Teil sogar in Absprache mit dem Hersteller (habe ich bei einem Specialized schon mitbekommen).




rebirth schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Innenverlegten Züge nach außen legst könnte man was basteln.


Kommt man vom Unterrohr problemlos ins Sitzrohr?  An den Einführungstüllen müsste man dann wohl auch etwas manipulieren, damit die Leitung durch passt.


----------



## DiHo (14. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Notfalls einfach ein Loch unten ins Sitzrohr bohren, so wie beim Torque. Klar, das ist eine "radikale" Methode, sollte aber normal kein Problem sein (keine Garantie, wenn etwas schief geht! ), haben schon einige Leute bei anderen Bikes gemacht, zum Teil sogar in Absprache mit dem Hersteller (habe ich bei einem Specialized schon mitbekommen).
> 
> 
> Kommt man vom Unterrohr problemlos ins Sitzrohr?  An den Einführungstüllen müsste man dann wohl auch etwas manipulieren, damit die Leitung durch passt.



So wie das geschweißt ist glaub ich nicht
Kann man das Sattelrohr anbohren? Vielleicht so in Höhe der Sitzstreben und dann nach hinten ums Tretlager rum über die Hammerschmidt Kabelhaltgerung nach oben


----------



## DiHo (14. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Lyrik? 
Weiß jetzt nicht was machen, die ganz harte Feder ab 91Kg (U-Turn) oder doch lieber eine weichere?
Bin nackisch 90 -91 KG
Oder doch lieber Solo Air nehmen
Irgend wann geht bestimmt das 2 Step flöten


----------



## wholeStepDown (14. Dezember 2012)

Meine Talas funktioniert zwar einwandfrei, aber ich benutzt das System ansich so ultra selten, dass ich bei der nächsten Gabel wohl eher zum "one-way" Modell greifen werden. 

Wobei man ja von den neueren Lyriks nicht viel schlechtes über das Dual Air Position dingens hört/liest- scheint brauchbar. Ich kenne die UTurn Geschichte nur von meiner Pike - das hat zwar immer gut funktioniert, ist aber (auch wegen dem Handling) für mich eher 3te Wahl nach Air Solo und Air Dual.


----------



## FlyingLizard (14. Dezember 2012)

Meine Lyrik sollte eigentlich schon da sein, aber irgendwie hänght mal wieder das Paket bei DHL fest. 

genau wie ''wholeStepDown'' benutzte ich bei der Talas auch keine Absenkung und habe deswegen darauf verzichtet. Genaueres kann ich erst nach dem Einbau sagen.


----------



## wholeStepDown (14. Dezember 2012)

wieviel hast du für die Talas noch bekommen und wie war der Zustand (km/service)?


----------



## FlyingLizard (14. Dezember 2012)

kannst noch bis 450,- mit viel Glück rechnen. zustand gut und knapp 700km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (14. Dezember 2012)

Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie es mit dem Versand beim Kundendienst/Erstinspektion aussieht? Wer muss den zahlen bzw ist der schon inkl?


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2012)

Smubob die leitung passt natürlich nicht durch die löchlein, da passt ja nur nen seilzug durch, das hatte ich nicht bedacht..  aber machbar wärs bestimmt an sich.

Grüße

P.S. Wann gibts wieder hülsen?


----------



## stromb6 (15. Dezember 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> wieviel hast du für die Talas noch bekommen und wie war der Zustand (km/service)?



Wenn du das Service machst Ölwechsel und Dichtungen kannst noch bis 500 Euro für die Gabel bekommen. Vorausgesetzt sie ist gepflegt und in einem Top Zustand.

Also für die neue Reverb würde ich meinen Rahmen nicht anbohren. Montier lieber die 2012 Stealth, außer du brauchst wirklich 150mm Absenkung.

 @Chrisinger
Den Versand zu Canyon musst du selbst bezahlen. Sollte dann etwas auf Garantie getauscht werden, z.B. mein Torque Hinterbau kann es durchaus sein, dass Canyon wie bei mir den Rückversand bezahlt.


----------



## MikeVanDeike (15. Dezember 2012)

Tach zusammen

ich hab ein Strive ES8.0 aus 2011. Was braucht man denn da für ein Service-Kit für die Gabel???
Wofür das da ist weiß ich meinte nur welches man da braucht 

Mfg

Danke

MikeVanDeike


----------



## stromb6 (15. Dezember 2012)

Welche Gabel hatte das ES 8.0 2011?


----------



## konahoss90 (16. Dezember 2012)

Talas 36 RLC 160 FiT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (16. Dezember 2012)

Dann brauchst für das Service das Dichtungs-Kits und Gabelöl.

Dichtungs-Kit:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31169_Dust-Wiper-Dichtungs-Kit-.html

Gabelöl:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26586_Suspension-Fluid-Green-10-WT-.html

Und dann die Anleitung dazu aus MArio Lenzens Tooltime:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QWili5jKgY"]Special Gabel Service 2011 Fox 36er Serie 180mm - YouTube[/nomedia]

Also das Service ist echt einfach zu machen. Gabelöl Füllmengen findest du unter:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/index.html
unter Forks-Oil Volumes.


----------



## sirios (16. Dezember 2012)

@stromb6 hast du ne Anleitung für den Dichtungswechsel am DHX? Finde da keine gescheite. Da DHX und Float was die Dichtungen nahezu identisch sind könnte ich ja eigentlich auf ne Float Anleitung zurückgreifen?


----------



## MikeVanDeike (16. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Dann brauchst für das Service das Dichtungs-Kits und Gabelöl.
> 
> Dichtungs-Kit:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31169_Dust-Wiper-Dichtungs-Kit-.html
> ...




danke für die Hilfe TOP gleich mal bestellt


----------



## stromb6 (16. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> @stromb6 hast du ne Anleitung für den Dichtungswechsel am DHX? Finde da keine gescheite. Da DHX und Float was die Dichtungen nahezu identisch sind könnte ich ja eigentlich auf ne Float Anleitung zurückgreifen?



Ja kannst du, das Service ist identisch, nur nicht vergessen auch beim Propedal die Luft auslassen. Bei den DHX kommt es vor, dass sich der Dämpfer leicht zusammenzieht wenn du die Luft aus beiden Kammern auslässt. Dann kann es passieren, dass die Kammer beim Abschrauben nach hinten schießt. Steck hinten einfach ein Geschirrtuch, oder einen Putzfetzen durch und mach einen Knoten drauf, der hält die Luftkammer dann auf.

Hier ist ein Service Video in Zeitraffer vom DHX:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y559NNs2pOk"]FOX DHX Air 5.0 Rebuild.m2t - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das Float Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8BNsFcINQ"]Float RP23 Rebuild - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Jason13 (16. Dezember 2012)

Is der Hinterbau mit dhx so viel besser?


----------



## sirios (16. Dezember 2012)

Ganz klares Ja! von mir . Denke mal Stromb6 ist da derselben Meinung.


----------



## Butcho78 (16. Dezember 2012)

@stromb6 und @sirios

Hätte da mal ne Frage: Ich bin ja Amateur was die Schrauberei am Bike angeht und mach auch kein Geheimnis draus. Will mich nach und nach damit beschäftigen und lernen. Sicherlich bin ich nicht so durchgeknallt und beginne meinen Lernprozess mit einem Dämpfertausch von welchem ich null Ahnung habe 

Jedenfalls will ich den 2013er Fox Float CTD gegen den von euch empfohlenen DHX Air tauschen, weil mir der Float schon jetzt nach wenigen Testrunden nicht wirklich gefällt und mir die mehrfach beschriebenen "Probleme" auffallen. (Habe inkl. Rucksack ca. 96kg - das nur am Rande).

Meine Frage: Canyon selbst wird diesen Tausch sicherlich nicht in Auftrag nehmen, das sehe ich doch richtig, oder? Kann man mit so einem Tausch einen Bike-Store hier im Umkreis beauftragen, oder würdet ihr davon abraten? Am liebsten würde ich jemanden von euch beiden das Bike und den neuen Dämpfer zuschicken und den Austausch bezahlen... da wäre ich wenigstens sicher, dass es jemand macht der weiß was er tut  Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## sirios (16. Dezember 2012)

Das geht mit ganz wenig Aufwand im Bikeshop um die Ecke! Du kaufst Dir nen passenden DHX, vorzugsweise bereits mit der kleinen Kammer. Wenn es keinen mit kleiner Kammer gibt, dann gibt es genug Anleitungen (auch gerne per PN) um diesen dann entsprechend vorzubereiten. 

Wenn Du den Dämpfer dann hast, baust Du einfach den RP2(3) aus und gehst mit beiden Dämpfern zu nem Radladen und sagst denen die sollen das Nadellager und die obere Buchse verpflanzen. Das sollte Dich etwa 20 kosten und ist ruckzuck erledigt. Der Dämpferausbau ist absolut einfach, ebenso wie der Wiedereinbau. Man sollte nur ein wenig auf das Nadellager aufpassen.

Schreib ruhig wenn Du noch Fragen hast. Leider ist meine Freizeit recht knapp bemessen, so dass ich Dir keinen Austausch anbieten kann.


----------



## rmfausi (16. Dezember 2012)

Eine Option wäre auch noch die Dämpferbuchsen tauuschen. Mit Kunststoffgleitlagern (Huber) habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen an meinem XC gemacht. Beim Strive wirds besimmt nicht schlechter sein.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Butcho78 (16. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Das geht mit ganz wenig Aufwand im Bikeshop um die Ecke! Du kaufst Dir nen passenden DHX, vorzugsweise bereits mit der kleinen Kammer. Wenn es keinen mit kleiner Kammer gibt, dann gibt es genug Anleitungen (auch gerne per PN) um diesen dann entsprechend vorzubereiten.
> 
> Wenn Du den Dämpfer dann hast, baust Du einfach den RP2(3) aus und gehst mit beiden Dämpfern zu nem Radladen und sagst denen die sollen das Nadellager und die obere Buchse verpflanzen. Das sollte Dich etwa 20 kosten und ist ruckzuck erledigt. Der Dämpferausbau ist absolut einfach, ebenso wie der Wiedereinbau. Man sollte nur ein wenig auf das Nadellager aufpassen.
> 
> Schreib ruhig wenn Du noch Fragen hast. Leider ist meine Freizeit recht knapp bemessen, so dass ich Dir keinen Austausch anbieten kann.



Super, vielen Dank!!! Werde das im neuen Jahr angehen und bei Bedarf nochmal nachfragen bei Dir! Super, dass das hier im Forum so gut läuft, danke nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (16. Dezember 2012)

@rmfausi

Ich habe in allen Bikes Huber Buchsen und Kunststoffgleitlager. Beim Strive kannst halt nur die obere tauschen. Unten hast ja das Nadellager im Bike und dafür benötigt man ein eigenes Einpresswerkzeug.

 @Butcho78

Wie Sirios schon geschrieben hat sollte das Tauschen des Nadellagers auch dein Bikeladen um die Ecke machen können. Das sollte dir billiger kommen als den Dämpfer nach Österreich zu schicken. Sollte dein Bikeladen das nicht hinbekommen gib mir Bescheid, dann bau ich dir die Lager um.
Hab noch keine Erfahrung mit den 2013 Buchsen und Gleitlagern von Fox aber an deiner Stelle würde ich mir von Huber eine Buchse für oben anfertigen lassen. Und bestell gleich ein paar Kunstoffgleitlager mit. Dann kannst im DHX gleich die Huber Buchsen verbauen.

http://huber-bushings.com/preise/

Musst halt schreiben, dass du nur die obere Buchse(22,2*8) und das Gleitlager benötigst.


----------



## Butcho78 (16. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @_rmfausi_
> 
> Ich habe in allen Bikes Huber Buchsen und Kunststoffgleitlager. Beim Strive kannst halt nur die obere tauschen. Unten hast ja das Nadellager im Bike und dafür benötigt man ein eigenes Einpresswerkzeug.
> 
> ...




auch dir besten dnak für die guten tipps!


----------



## marc53844 (17. Dezember 2012)

Der CTD Float Dämpfer ist ein High Volumen-dämpfer? 
Ich wiege nackt schon gut über 100kg. 

Gibt es irgendwo einen Vergleich zwischen einem RP23 und dem DHX? 
Gibt es eine genaue Bezeichnung des DHX mit kleinem Volumen?
Ich bin noch sehr unwissend in dem Thema.
Kann man den CTD ebenfalls wie die alten RP23 mit diesen "Kunststoffplättchen" "verbessern"? 

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Dezember 2012)

mein Strive hat heute schon Weihnachtsgeschenke bekommen


----------



## RobG301 (17. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> mein Strive hat heute schon Weihnachtsgeschenke bekommen



Das aber ein sehr schönes Geschenk!


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Dezember 2012)

es hat sich die ganze Saison über artig verhalten, und sowas muss belohnt werden


----------



## Freakrr (17. Dezember 2012)

Coolen Teil! Welche Gaben ist das genau?

-edit - habs gerade in Album gesehen: Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir



Hast Du zufällig eine Einbauanleitung parrat, am Besten natürlich als Video...


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Dezember 2012)

das is die 2013er Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir. 

Versuch mal das hier: 

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Ahead-Gabel-Einbauen.htm

hab es selbst nicht gesehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> mein Strive hat heute schon Weihnachtsgeschenke bekommen


HELL YEAH!!  Viel Spaß damit!
Wie man auf dem Foto sieht, ist auch mindestens eine weitere Baseplate zum Verändern des Federwegs direkt mit dabei, sehr schön. Falls du den mitgelieferten Service-Kit nicht brauchst: ich nehme ihn! 

Direkt mal als Vorwarnung: ich habe meine 2011er Lyrik damals auch im Winter das erste Mal gefahren - mit mittelmäßigem Ergebnis. Falls dir die Gabel etwas zäh und "quarkig" vorkommt und du die Zugstufe gerne über den Anschlag hinaus schneller drehen würdest, liegt das am originalen Dämpfungsöl, das wird bei Kälte viskos wie Haferbrei  Ich bin dann auf Fuchs Silkolene umgestiegen und wg. meinem Leichtgewicht von <70kg auch direkt von WT5 auf WT2,5 (mittlerweile mit etwas 5er beigemischt), damit läuft die Sache auch im Kalten noch deutlich fluffiger.




Freakrr schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig eine Einbauanleitung parrat, am Besten natürlich als Video...


Eine Einbauanleitung für eine Gabel, im Ernst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2012)

@`Smubob´
Kannst du mir mal bitte die Bezugsquelle für das Fuchs Silkolene sagen oder auch mailen. Bekomme ich das auch bei Polo/Louis/Hein Gerike?
Welche Viskosität ist bei ca. 85Kg fahrfertig zu benutzen? 5WT oder dünner?

Vielen Dank für die Antwort im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## RobG301 (18. Dezember 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank!!! Werde das im neuen Jahr angehen und bei Bedarf nochmal nachfragen bei Dir! Super, dass das hier im Forum so gut läuft, danke nochmal!



Ja von mir auch lieben Dank für den Tipp! Auch wenn ich denke das für mich das Torque trotzdem das bessere Rad sein wird, wenn ich mir nur ein Rad hinstellen will!


----------



## _sebastian (18. Dezember 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> .
> .
> Gibt es eine genaue Bezeichnung des DHX mit kleinem Volumen?
> .
> ...




Mich würde auch interessieren, woran ich erkenne, ob es sich um einen  Dämpfer mit grosser oder kleiner Kammer handelt. Und was muss ich tun, um aus einer ggf. grossen Kammer eine kleine zu machen?


----------



## JulianM. (18. Dezember 2012)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, woran ich erkenne, ob es sich um einen  Dämpfer mit grosser oder kleiner Kammer handelt. Und was muss ich tun, um aus einer ggf. grossen Kammer eine kleine zu machen?



fox tuningkit mit verschiedenen spacern kaufen, gibts zb hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31039_Tuning-Kit-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> HELL YEAH!!  Viel Spaß damit!
> Wie man auf dem Foto sieht, ist auch mindestens eine weitere Baseplate zum Verändern des Federwegs direkt mit dabei, sehr schön. Falls du den mitgelieferten Service-Kit nicht brauchst: ich nehme ihn!
> 
> Direkt mal als Vorwarnung: ich habe meine 2011er Lyrik damals auch im Winter das erste Mal gefahren - mit mittelmäßigem Ergebnis. Falls dir die Gabel etwas zäh und "quarkig" vorkommt und du die Zugstufe gerne über den Anschlag hinaus schneller drehen würdest, liegt das am originalen Dämpfungsöl, das wird bei Kälte viskos wie Haferbrei  Ich bin dann auf Fuchs Silkolene umgestiegen und wg. meinem Leichtgewicht von <70kg auch direkt von WT5 auf WT2,5 (mittlerweile mit etwas 5er beigemischt), damit läuft die Sache auch im Kalten noch deutlich fluffiger.




Vielen Dank der Herr! 

Hatte schon genügend Spaß beim Einbau damit.
Muss schon sagen das meinem Strive die 170mm Lyrik  in schwarz total steht. Wie genau kann ich denn mit der Baseplate den Federweg verändern? Stand nichts davon in der Beschreibung...
Das Servicekit dient leider schon ''sirios'' oder mir für den Notfall 

Mit dem Öl warte ich vorerst noch ab. Werde erstmal damit fahren und sehen ob es mir vorerst passt, dann wird es erst nach dem einfahren gewechselt. Andernfalls komme ich auf deinen Ratschlag vorher zurück


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Muss schon sagen das meinem Strive die 170mm Lyrik  in schwarz total steht.



Wir wollen Fotos sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Dezember 2012)

Im Moment existieren aber noch keine besseren Fotos.


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2012)

Die Gabel macht sich gut in dem Rahmen.  Sind die Dekorstreifen auf der Innenseite unter Klarlack? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Dezember 2012)

ja, die sind gelackt. Auf der Rückseite die Tabelle mit den Druckwerten ist nur aufgeklebt, die werde ich noch entfernen.


----------



## DiHo (18. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Vielen Dank der Herr!
> 
> Hatte schon genügend Spaß beim Einbau damit.
> Muss schon sagen das meinem Strive die 170mm Lyrik  in schwarz total steht. Wie genau kann ich denn mit der Baseplate den Federweg verändern? Stand nichts davon in der Beschreibung...
> ...



Vorsicht Federweg bei neuen Lyrik nur 170 und 160mm möglich.
180 geht bei neuen ab 2010 nicht mehr obwohl noch Baseplatten für 180mm im Set dabei sind (geht nur mit Domain Tauchrohren und Lyrik Standrohren ab 2010 weil Bushing Sitz ab 2010 geändert wurde).


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Dezember 2012)

gut zu wissen. 
Werde aber eh mit den 170mm genug haben


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2012)

Das ist aber doof das sie unter Lack sind. Dann bin ich mal gespannt wenn meine kommt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## DiHo (18. Dezember 2012)

Da müßte dick und Fett "LYRIK" anstelle rock shox stehen 
aber trotzdem super Bügeleisen


----------



## DiHo (18. Dezember 2012)

2 Step geht zwar noch aber demnächst kommt U-turn Feder


----------



## sirios (18. Dezember 2012)

@FlyingLizard Morgen werden wir mal sehen wie gut das Teil im Vergleich zu meiner bügelt !

Hab mir auch zwei neue Sachen geleistet:
Zum einen ne Reverb, somit schmeiss ich die XLC Stütze raus (wer interesse hat kann sich gerne melden, das Teil funktioniert tadellos!)

und dann noch die hier am Sonntag bei Rose zum Schnapper Preis !!!


----------



## DiHo (18. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> @_FlyingLizard_ Morgen werden wir mal sehen wie gut das Teil im Vergleich zu meiner bügelt !
> 
> Hab mir auch zwei neue Sachen geleistet:
> Zum einen ne Reverb, somit schmeiss ich die XLC Stütze raus (wer interesse hat kann sich gerne melden, das Teil funktioniert tadellos!)
> ...



Verdammt...... (neid)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Dezember 2012)

@sirios: das werden wir tun


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal bitte die Bezugsquelle für das Fuchs Silkolene sagen oder auch mailen. Bekomme ich das auch bei Polo/Louis/Hein Gerike?
> Welche Viskosität ist bei ca. 85Kg fahrfertig zu benutzen? 5WT oder dünner?


Ich habe das damals bei motoroel.com bestellt. Ob man das auch bei den Mopped-Zubehör-Läden kriegt, weiß ich leider nicht.
Was für dich passt, musst du ggf. selbst herausfinden, da das z. T. auch Geschmacksache ist... ich habe knapp 70kg und mag Dämpfungen eher fluffig, also nicht so stark gedämpft. Mir war das originale WT5 zu "dick", fand die Gabel damit überdämpft. Aber das 5er Silkolene dürfte auch unverdünnt schon etwas dünner als das sein, was RS ab Werk einfüllt. Die gleiche WT-Zahl kann bei verschiedenen Herstellern SEHR unterschiedlich ausfallen...




FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Wie genau kann ich denn mit der Baseplate den Federweg verändern? Stand nichts davon in der Beschreibung...
> Das Servicekit dient leider schon ''sirios'' oder mir für den Notfall


Das ist sozusagen das Unterteil der Solo Air Einheit, sitz als unterstes auf dem Federschaft. Man muss die einzelnen Baseplates einfach gegeneinander austauschen.
Das mit dem Servicekit war natürlich Spaß... wobei ichs gerne genommen hätte 




FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Im Moment existieren aber noch keine besseren Fotos.


Kommt SEHR gut!  Jetzt noch eine schwarze Kurbel und ein schwarzer Lenker (jaja, ich weiß ), dann wärs perfekt 




DiHo schrieb:


> geht nur mit Domain Tauchrohren und *Lyrik Standrohren ab 2010* weil Bushing Sitz ab 2010 geändert wurde


Das muss "bis 2009" heißen!




FlyingLizard schrieb:


> gut zu wissen.
> Werde aber eh mit den 170mm genug haben


Ja, mit Sicherheit! Lenkwinkel und Geo passt ja auch mit 160 schon perfekt. Das Bisschen mehr Geo-Verschiebung in Richtung Bergab dürfte durchaus ok sein (sirios fährt so ja schin ne Weile rum ), bei 180 könnts schon anfangen träge zu werden...




DiHo schrieb:


> Da müßte dick und Fett "LYRIK" anstelle rock shox stehen


Ja, finde ich auch, so wie bei den alten Modellen, das fand ich immer noch am besten (siehe meine). Ich finde die neuen, weitestgehend modellübergreifend gleich gestalteten 2013er RS-Decals nicht so gelungen  Bei der schwarzen Lyrik gehts noch, am schwarzen Bike mit weißen Decals passt es halt auch perfekt.


----------



## sirios (18. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kommt SEHR gut!  Jetzt noch eine schwarze Kurbel und ein schwarzer Lenker (jaja, ich weiß ), dann wärs perfekt



Ich find es sieht so schon echt klasse aus ! Wenn ich nicht schon ne Lyrik hätte würde ich auch ne schwarze ordern . Aber ich mag die weiße ganz gern !



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, mit Sicherheit! Lenkwinkel und Geo passt ja auch mit 160 schon perfekt. Das Bisschen mehr Geo-Verschiebung in Richtung Bergab dürfte durchaus ok sein (sirios fährt so ja schin ne Weile rum ), bei 180 könnts schon anfangen träge zu werden...



In der Tat! Und ich merke dadurch keinen Nachteil. Es fühlt sich aber bergab etwas sicherer an


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Dezember 2012)

@smubob: über nen schwarzen Bashguard wie ''Tier'' ihn hat, habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. der Lenker bleibt aber 

Habe heute den Baron entfernt da er ohne BCC total fürn ..... ist. Der 2,3er ist mir einfach zu schmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Den werde ich ich gegen die 2,4 RubberTante ersetzen. 

Bin echt froh das bei der Gabel soweit alles an Zubehör dabei war.


----------



## DiHo (18. Dezember 2012)

ja genauso wie die alten Lyrik.... richtig Fett den Namen drauf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin auch der Meinung das die neuen Modelle zwar sehr gut aber auch gleich aussehen
Trotzdem sieht Flyinglizzards radel super aus


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Dezember 2012)

es gibt ja immer noch jemanden hier im Forum, der jedem die intimsten wünsche was Decals angeht erfüllen kann. 

Mir gefällts auch immer besser. Danke!


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2012)

@`Smubob´

Die "Pro RSF Race" oder die "Fork Oil Light Maintain" Version?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## schwed1 (18. Dezember 2012)

Servus,

ich hab die Lyrik im 2011 7.0, Bei der wurde auf Garantie schon mal das Oberteil gewechselt. Bin seitdem so ca 2000 km gefahren. Wie oft ist ein Service bei der Gabel empfehlenswert. Bis jetzt fuktioniert sie tadellos. Hat jemand eine Anleitung bzw. einen Link wie so ein Service funktionert. Hab in Youtube schon was gefunden, aber nicht speziell für die 2step. 

Ps. Suche immer noch eine Hinterradfelge bzw. kompletten Laufradsatz, günstig!!!!

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich vorhin beim Antworten 2 ältere Beiträge vergessen hatte...



DiHo schrieb:


> So wie das geschweißt ist glaub ich nicht
> Kann man das Sattelrohr anbohren? Vielleicht so in Höhe der Sitzstreben und dann nach hinten ums Tretlager rum über die Hammerschmidt Kabelhaltgerung nach oben


Ich hab mir das beim Strive nicht genau angechaut... aber da es beim Torque geht, dachte ich mir, dass es generell gehen könnte... also nur eine vage Vermutung, da ich ja auch nicht weiß, ob beim Torque an der Stelle sonst noch etwas geändert wurde.




DiHo schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Lyrik?
> Weiß jetzt nicht was machen, die ganz harte Feder ab 91Kg (U-Turn) oder doch lieber eine weichere?
> Bin nackisch 90 -91 KG


Ich denke, mit der harten (nicht extra-hart) dürftest du gut hinkommen.




rebirth schrieb:


> P.S. Wann gibts wieder hülsen?


Leider noch keine neuen Infos... aber das andere laufende Projekt des Drehers sollte bald durch sein...




rmfausi schrieb:


> Die "Pro RSF Race" oder die "Fork Oil Light Maintain" Version?


Ich musste ehrlich gesagt gerade selbst nachschauen  Ist das Pro RSF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke, mit der harten (nicht extra-hart) dürftest du gut hinkommen.
Vielen Dank 
Also die Feder bis 91KG
Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich doch die Solo Air Einheit nehmen soll...
hatte aber da schon einen Freiflug übern Lenker weil die Luftgabel bei einer Steilstufe mal wegsackte, deshalb bin ich nicht so der Freund von Luftgabeln
Ob es wohl möglich ist die U-turn Gabeln mit einem Luftventil (von der 2 Step) unten zu verschrauben und dann wie bei meiner Marzocchi 66 eine Luftunterstützung zu bekommen? Müßte ja nicht so viel Druck drauf war bei der 66er auch nur max. 1 bar.
Dann könnte ich doch die U-turn Feder nehmen und mit Luft so eine Art Feinabstimmung machen


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke fürs nachschauen, ich hatte es mir fast schon gedacht. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Butcho78 (19. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @_rmfausi_
> 
> Ich habe in allen Bikes Huber Buchsen und Kunststoffgleitlager. Beim Strive kannst halt nur die obere tauschen. Unten hast ja das Nadellager im Bike und dafür benötigt man ein eigenes Einpresswerkzeug.
> 
> ...



Hey Stromb, ich hab von Huber folgende Mail bekommen:

Hallo Hendrik!   Vielen Dank für das Interesse an meinen Produkten.   Die Buchsen kosten 2-teilig incl. einem Gleitlager 15.  Die Preise bei der 12,7 mm Lagervariante sind immer fix: Für die zweiteilige Variante 15 und für die dreiteilige 20 je Achse incl. Gleitlager. Die zweiteilige Variante ist bis 40 mm Einbaubreite möglich. Sie hat immer einer harteloxierte, olivgraue Oberfläche.  Die dreiteilige Variante ist erst ab 22 mm Breite verfügbar. Die obere Grenze liegt bei 58 mm. Die beiden seitlichen Kappen können auf Wunsch farbig eloxiert werden. Der Aufpreis hierfür liegt bei 2,50 je Achse. Bitte den Farbwunsch angeben. Unterschiede ergeben sich meist nur aus den benötigten Gleitlagern. So kostet z.B. die Achsen für Manitou vor 2011 und Cane Creek Double Barrel 2,50 Aufpreis je Seite.   Die Montagehilfe für 7 ist eine deutliche Erleichterung. Das Originalgleitlager kann mit ihr auch demontiert werden.   Bei der Bestellung eines kompletten Sets biete ich 3 Ersatzgleitlager für 5 an. Dieses Angebot bezieht sich nur auf den 12,7 mm Standard-Lagerdurchmesser.   Die Versandkosten liegen bei 3-5 (D) und 4,50-7 international.   Die Lieferung erfolgt auf Rechnung.   Zur Bestellung bitte direkt die Liefer- und Rechnungsadresse angeben.   Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Kind regards  Stephan Huber

Bist Du so nett und sagst mir einmal, was genau ich Deiner Meinung nach nun bei dem guten Mann bestellen soll, damit ich den DHX5 verbauen lassen kann?

Danke Dir!!!


----------



## stromb6 (20. Dezember 2012)

Du brauchst einen Satz incl. Gleitlager fÃ¼r einen Fox DÃ¤mpfer 2-teilig (22,2Ã8): 15 â¬

Dann nimm noch ein paar Gleitlager, das Lagerfett und die Montagehilfe, falls du noch kein originales Fox Montagewerkzeug hast.


----------



## Butcho78 (20. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen Satz incl. Gleitlager für einen Fox Dämpfer 2-teilig (22,2×8): 15 
> 
> Dann nimm noch ein paar Gleitlager, das Lagerfett und die Montagehilfe, falls du noch kein originales Fox Montagewerkzeug hast.



danke


----------



## sirios (20. Dezember 2012)

Gestern die neuen Pedale getestet ! Das Fazit: Genau richtig für meine Quadratlatschen  . Und ganz nebenbei passen sie super zur SLX Kurbel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (21. Dezember 2012)

In welcher Länge fahrt ihr die Rock Shox Reverb am Strive in Größe M?
420 oder 380?


----------



## rmfausi (21. Dezember 2012)

Welche Schrittlänge hast du? Fährst du eher mit gestreckten Beinen oder ist bei dir der Sattel eher tiefer. Die benötigte länge kann man ausrechnen. Ich habe am Torque in M (440mm Sattelrohr) bei einer Schrittlänge von 87cm und tendeniell den Sattel oben 420mm genommen. Da habe ich noch etwas Luft bei der Einstecktiefe. Bei meinem Hardtail passts mit 420mm sehr gut, 380mm sind da für mich zu kurz.


Gruß rmfausi


----------



## RobG301 (21. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Gestern die neuen Pedale getestet ! Das Fazit: Genau richtig für meine Quadratlatschen  . Und ganz nebenbei passen sie super zur SLX Kurbel!



Passen sicher auch zu ner XTR Kurbel!
Aber ich vertrau da (noch) auf meine CB 50/50 und die Mallet 3!


----------



## sirios (21. Dezember 2012)

Die 50/50 hatte ich auch mal. Die sind aber sowas von sack schwer. Die Spank wiegen zusammen nicht viel mehr als ein 50/50 Pedal .


----------



## kraft_werk (21. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @_rmfausi_
> 
> Ich habe in allen Bikes Huber Buchsen und Kunststoffgleitlager. Beim Strive kannst halt nur die obere tauschen. Unten hast ja das Nadellager im Bike und dafür benötigt man ein eigenes Einpresswerkzeug.
> 
> ...



Hi!

..jetz hat´s mich auch erwischt..DHX Air ist geordert 

Würde mir dann auch gerne direkt die Buchsen ordern, deshalb die Frage an die Spezialisten:

Sind die 22,2 x 8 schon gemessen, oder variiert das von Bike zu Bike und ich muss die Buchsen an meinem Dämpfer ausmessen, bevor ich bestellen kann? 
..würde den Dämpfer nur ungern ausbauen, bevor der andere da ist..nicht dass ich nicht fahren kann weil ich auf die Buchsen warte


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Dezember 2012)

Hatz eigentlich schon jemand nachgefragt was passiert, wenn man einen Garantiefall hat und der Dhx montiert ist?

Mich würde der Dämpfer auch interessieren nur will ich mit der Garantie keine Probleme bekommen


----------



## sirios (21. Dezember 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hatz eigentlich schon jemand nachgefragt was passiert, wenn man einen Garantiefall hat und der Dhx montiert ist?
> 
> Mich würde der Dämpfer auch interessieren nur will ich mit der Garantie keine Probleme bekommen



Ohne Dämpfer zu C schicken?


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Dezember 2012)

Wäre natürlich eine Option


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Die 50/50 hatte ich auch mal. Die sind aber sowas von sack schwer. Die Spank wiegen zusammen nicht viel mehr als ein 50/50 Pedal .


Nicht nur das, neben dem immensen Gewicht, taugen auch weder die Lager noch die originalen Pins etwas. Und bei den alten (vor 2012 afaik) war auch die Verschraubung der kontrastfarbigen Platten ein Punkt, der sich immer wieder gelöst hat, wenn man die Schrauben nicht in Loctite getränkt hat. Wenn dann noch, wie in meinem Fall, das subjektive Agrument dazukommt, dass man die Teile ur-hässlich findet, kann ich aus meiner Sicht nur sagen: mit das mieseste Pedal, das man für Geld kaufen kann 
Ich finde eh, dass mit der Ausnahme der alten Mallets fast ausnahmslos alles, was CB verkauft reine Style-Teile sind, die in Sachen Funktion und Qualität weit hinter dem Durchschnitt der anderen Teile am Markt liegen...


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich finde eh, dass mit der Ausnahme der alten Mallets fast ausnahmslos alles, was CB verkauft reine Style-Teile sind, die in Sachen Funktion und Qualität weit hinter dem Durchschnitt der anderen Teile am Markt liegen...




du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (21. Dezember 2012)

@kraft_werk

Die 22.2x8 sind bei Canyon Standard. Wie du bestimmt gelesen hast muss du beim Strive nur die obere Buchse kaufen, die untere ist ein richtiges Lager. Lese aber bitte
nochmal bei stomb6 nach, er hats hier gut beschrieben wie es zu machen ist.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

Die laufräder sind TOP!


----------



## sirios (22. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die laufräder sind TOP!



Dafür ist der Iodine Vorbau ein absolutes Sicherheitsproblem... Das Ding verdreht sich immer egal wie fest man es macht. Mir kommen keine CB Sachen mehr ans Rad. Das sind alles nur Lifestyle Sachen mit geringem praktischen Nutzen.


----------



## Butcho78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hatz eigentlich schon jemand nachgefragt was passiert, wenn man einen Garantiefall hat und der Dhx montiert ist?
> 
> Mich würde der Dämpfer auch interessieren nur will ich mit der Garantie keine Probleme bekommen



Hab extra deswegen bei Canyon angerufen, die sagten mir es gibt keinesfalls einen Garantieverlust, weil andere Fahrer ja auch andere Komponenten verbauen und dadurch nicht die Gesamtgarantie verloren gehen dürfe. Er sagte mir, sofern man nicht grobe Beschädigungen im Bereich des Dämpfers erkennt die eindeutig durch Unfähigkeit beim Austausch entstanden sind gibt es keine Garantieprobleme.

Grüße


----------



## stromb6 (22. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die laufräder sind TOP!



Also wenn du von den Cb Laufrädern sprichst, es gibt in meinen Augen kein schlechteres Laufrad. Wenn dir da ein Speichenpaar flöten geht, was dir unweigerlich früher oder später passieren wird darfst den Scheiss einschicken. Zwei Kumpels hatten das heuer am Gardasee. Nur gut, dass du dir dort Laufräder ausleihen kannst sonst hätten Beide ein Laufrad kaufen dürfen.
Sorry aber die Teile sind ein nogo. Du bekommst bessere Naben mit besseren Speichen, besseren Felgen die weniger wiegen und viel mehr aushalten ums selbe Geld.

Ich steh allgemein nicht auf MTB Teile von CB. Die Pedale sind absoluter Mist. Die Dinger sind schwer und du hast keinen Halt drauf und sie sind qualitativ minderwertig.
Da nimm lieber die DMR Vault die sind zwar auch schwer, aber traumhafter Grip am Pedal, oder wenn du leichtere willst die Spudin III X-Line von NC 17 und wenns ganz leicht sein soll die Spudin III Titan mit 260 Gramm.


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Dezember 2012)

@Butcho78 danke für die Info

Hier haben doch einige die originalen Griffe getauscht, hat die jemand zufällig noch daheim rum liegen und würde sie verkaufen? Dann gern eine PN an mich


----------



## kraft_werk (22. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @_kraft_werk_
> 
> Die 22.2x8 sind bei Canyon Standard. Wie du bestimmt gelesen hast muss du beim Strive nur die obere Buchse kaufen, die untere ist ein richtiges Lager. Lese aber bitte
> nochmal bei stomb6 nach, er hats hier gut beschrieben wie es zu machen ist.
> ...



Thnx! 

Das mit dem Lager ist klar, es ging mir nur um die obere Buchse, bzw deren Maße.


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab 3 sätze laufräder, dreimal dürft ihr raten welche ich noch nie zentrieren/spannen musste?! 
Über die optik lässt sich streiten, über die funktion kaum 
Speichen und nippel habe ich, natürlich, daheim.. 

Das der (iodine) vorbau nicht der bringer ist seh ich auch so.


----------



## DiHo (22. Dezember 2012)

Bei Canyon gibts das Ein/auspresswerkzeug fürs untere Nadellager günstig zu kaufen wer oben auch noch Nadellager will gugst du hier:
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html
Frohes Fest und gut en Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (22. Dezember 2012)

DiHo schrieb:


> Bei Canyon gibts das Ein/auspresswerkzeug fürs untere Nadellager günstig zu kaufen wer oben auch noch Nadellager will gugst du hier:
> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html
> Frohes Fest und gut en Rutsch





Kuhl! ..die könnte man ja farblich ans Bike anpassen 
Allerdings wieder ein Lager mehr, das gepflegt werden will..


----------



## Happy-Dog (22. Dezember 2012)

kurze Frage: Wo finde ich das Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug auf der Website von canyon, oder muss ich telefonisch mit denen in Kontakt treten?


----------



## kraft_werk (22. Dezember 2012)

Das sollte dieser hier sein..

http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z08&item=24676


----------



## Happy-Dog (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich dank Dir!!


----------



## stromb6 (22. Dezember 2012)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> kurze Frage: Wo finde ich das Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug auf der Website von canyon, oder muss ich telefonisch mit denen in Kontakt treten?



http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=P01&item=24676

Also das obere Lager auch noch gegen ein Nadellager zu tauschen macht nicht viel Sinn, denn wenn die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen nicht für ein Nadellager vorgesehen ist sieht das nicht sonderlich schön aus wenn man dort dann die Schraube mit der Mutter auf beiden Seiten aus der Aufnahme rausschaut. Aber ihr könnt das untere bei der von DIHO genannten Firma bestellen. Bei Canyon kostet das Nadellager 20 Euro und das Werkzeug auch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Mir kommen keine CB Sachen mehr ans Rad. Das sind alles nur Lifestyle Sachen mit geringem praktischen Nutzen.


In meinen Augen ist CB bei Bikeparts das, was Apple bei Computern etc. ist - zumindest in Sachen Optik, denn Apple Sachen sind zwar maßlos überteuert, man bekommt dafür aber durchaus auch Qualität geboten.
Ist auch irgendwie typisch Canyon... die verbauen immer nur die Teile, die einen guten Ruf haben, nicht die Teile, die technisch am besten/sinnvollsten sind  Siehe Fox, Mavic, Sun Ringle, Avid...




rebirth schrieb:


> Die laufräder sind TOP!


Der war gut  Ich habe schon von so vielen CB-Laufrädern gehört, die in kürzester Zeit die Grätsche gemacht haben, und dabei kenne ich nichtmal viele Leute mit den Teilen. Alleine schon die Optik wäre für mich ein Grund, die nicht zu fahren, selbst wenn es die besten Laufräder der Welt wären, aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.
Stichwort Speichen/Nippel: Kannst du die selbst austauschen, wenn die über den Jordan gehen...? 
Was insgesamt die technischen Eigenschaften angeht, hat stromb6 es passend zusammengefasst:


stromb6 schrieb:


> Du bekommst bessere Naben mit besseren Speichen, besseren Felgen die weniger wiegen und viel mehr aushalten ums selbe Geld.






stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich steh allgemein nicht auf MTB Teile von CB. Die Pedale sind absoluter Mist. Die Dinger sind schwer und du hast keinen Halt drauf und sie sind qualitativ minderwertig.
> Da nimm lieber die DMR Vault die sind zwar auch schwer, aber traumhafter Grip am Pedal, oder wenn du leichtere willst die Spudin III X-Line von NC 17 und wenns ganz leicht sein soll die Spudin III Titan mit 260 Gramm.


Naja, bei Plattform-Clickies gibt es zu den Mallet einfach keine Alternative, die Teile sind um Längen besser als alles andere in der Kategorie, das habe ich jahrelang getestet. Die Lager waren immer relativ mies, aber das soll sich wohl mittlerweile gebessert haben. Am MTB fahre ich eh seit längerem keine Klickies mehr, aber meine Mallets habe ich immer noch, nur jetzt an der Asphalt-Fräse, dann kann ich die auch einfach mal mit normalen Schuhen fahren 
Bei Plattformpedalen gibt es vom rein technischen Standpunkt her eh nur ein einziges Pedal (frei nach der aktuellen VW-Werbung: DAS Pedal ) und das ist das Vault. Die Sudpin hatte ich davor, die sind mir einfach zu schmal. Bei den Vaults stehen auch die klobigen 5.10 Impact in der kompletten Breite auf - sicherer kann man nicht stehen  Selbst bei übelster Schlammschlacht und wenn man im Eifer des Gefechts den Fuß mal nicht perfekt drauf kriegt, ist der Grip immernoch astrein. Ich habe meine letztens in einem Gebiet mit verdammt vielen Fels-Engstellen mächtig gequält und auch vorher haben die schon einige herbe Einschläge wegstecken müssen, aber bisher laufen die noch wie am ersten Tag  Sie sehen nur mittlerweile ziemlich übel aus... die nächsten werden silber, da fällt das nicht so auf  Und übrigens: in Relation zur Größe und der Stabilität finde ich das Gewicht für ein Al/CrMo-Pedal absolut ok! Mg und Ti finde ich an MTB-Pedalen einfach völlig fehl am Platz. Dann eher noch Alu-Pins - was ich an den Stellen, die mal Feidkontakt haben können (aus eigener Erfahrung...) eh nur empfehlen kann. Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich die Pins mal vergleichs-wiegen wollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hier nochmal ein paar Fotos von heute. Hab mich selten so gequält wie heute. Aber die Abfahrt war Hammer.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist auch irgendwie typisch Canyon... die verbauen immer nur die Teile, die einen guten Ruf haben, nicht die Teile, die technisch am besten/sinnvollsten sind...



Das gilt in meinen Augen auch für die Nadellagerung in den Dämpferaufnahmen. Das ist aber aktuell nicht nur bei CANYON so. Mal gespannt wann sich die Fahrer über die kurzen Wechselintervalle der Lager beschweren.


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2012)

Selbst tauschen? Ähm, natürlich. Sind ganz normale speichen/nippel, nur ein stück länger bzw. kürzer


----------



## potzblitzer (22. Dezember 2012)

@stromb6: mit dem Schlitten da hinten an der Mauer wärs sicher auch recht spaßig gewesen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Dezember 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das gilt in meinen Augen auch für die Nadellagerung in den Dämpferaufnahmen. Das ist aber aktuell nicht nur bei CANYON so.


2 mal volle Zustimmung.




rebirth schrieb:


> Selbst tauschen? Ähm, natürlich. Sind ganz normale speichen/nippel, nur ein stück länger bzw. kürzer


Und wenn du die getauscht hast, bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange das hält, wenn die nicht penibel gleichmäßig gespannt sind. Das ist ja gerade ein Nachteil der wenigen Speichen. Und von "ganz normal" kann ja nicht wirklich die Rede sein


----------



## bloodyludy (23. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Sudpin III X-Line von NC 17 und wenns ganz leicht sein soll die Sudpin III Titan mit 260 Gramm.



Die X-line sind ja mal ein schlechter Marketing Gag!

Die neuen anodisierten oder polierten S-Pro III kosten weniger, wiegen weniger und haben ne bessere Dichtung. Gilt allerdings nicht für die etwas älteren in schwarz oder lackiert, da sind die Stege dicker und das Gewicht etwas höher.

Den Aufpreis für schwarze oder goldene Pins? 


Übrigens Teile ich die Meinung über CB Teile! Es gibt selbst Design-Teile, die besser sind.


----------



## Happy-Dog (23. Dezember 2012)

@stromb6

Hab' nicht vor oben ein Nadellager einzubauen, mir ging es eher um das Werkzeug, das Untere tauschen. Das war schonmal in Teil 1 im Gespräch, habe es aber nicht mehr gefunden.

Aber nochmal danke für den Link.

Gruß


----------



## Ling_Ling (23. Dezember 2012)

Das is meins


----------



## valmal86 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ling_Ling schrieb:


> Das is meins



saugeil... coil und 180


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Dezember 2012)

Zu geil! 
Coil hinten wird auch 2013 mein Projekt
Danke noch für die Hilfe @ Ling_Ling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (23. Dezember 2012)

Das ist aber keine 160er Gabel oder  und ein Cool Dämpfer, nicht schlecht


----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2012)

Bin raus hier...


----------



## sirios (23. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bin raus hier...



Ist der Rahmen weg? Wo führt Dich Dein "Weg" nun hin ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Dezember 2012)

Ling_Ling schrieb:


> Das is meins


Optisch absolut TOP!  Der Coil Dämpfer ist sicher auch eine sehr gute Wahl. Aber den Rest finde ich technisch ehrlich nicht so stimmig... eine 180er Gabel im Strive und komplett Saint Teile halte ich für deutlich übertrieben, bei der Ausrichtung der ganzen Parts kommt das Kernstück irgendwie nicht mehr ganz mit. Bei den Laufrädern hätte ich lieber 200g gespart und diese in massivere Reifen investiert, denn die dürften neben dem Rahmen der am stärksten limitierende Faktor sein, zumindest wenn ich anhand der ganzen Parts den angedachten der Einsatz mit eher "härtere Enduro-Schiene" richtig eingeschätzt habe...




sirios schrieb:


> rebirth schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin raus hier...
> ...


Noch ist er im Bikemarkt nicht als verkauft markiert...!
Zum "Weg": ich tippe stark auf Helius AM


----------



## Ling_Ling (23. Dezember 2012)

@smubob
Hast recht, ich wollte aus dem AM/Enduro einen Super Enduro mit FR Herz bauen. Naja und die Saint Baugruppe hatte ich noch über von meinem alten Downhillpanzer. Die Felgen waren bei dem Strive 8.0 2011 mit bei und so lange sie halten darf ich die nicht tauschen^^ meine Frau macht mich sonst platt!

Aber touren geht immer noch recht gut und macht auch noch Spass, aber wenn es dann mal Berg ab geht rockt die Luzy!

aber wenn ich Ehrlich bin ich hätte nicht mal eine Idee wenn ich mir die Felgen schrotten würde zu welchen ich da greifen sollte!?

LG
Sebastian


----------



## schwed1 (24. Dezember 2012)

Liebt mich denn hier keiner, ich wollte nur wissen wie oft der Service sinnvoll ist und ob es da eine Anleitung gibt speziell für die Lyrik. Ich weis nicht mal wie viel Öl beim kleinen Service reingehört.



schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab die Lyrik im 2011 7.0, Bei der wurde auf Garantie schon mal das Oberteil gewechselt. Bin seitdem so ca 2000 km gefahren. Wie oft ist ein Service bei der Gabel empfehlenswert. Bis jetzt fuktioniert sie tadellos. Hat jemand eine Anleitung bzw. einen Link wie so ein Service funktionert. Hab in Youtube schon was gefunden, aber nicht speziell für die 2step.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason13 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ling_Ling schrieb:


> @smubob
> Hast recht, ich wollte aus dem AM/Enduro einen Super Enduro mit FR Herz bauen. Naja und die Saint Baugruppe hatte ich noch über von meinem alten Downhillpanzer. Die Felgen waren bei dem Strive 8.0 2011 mit bei und so lange sie halten darf ich die nicht tauschen^^ meine Frau macht mich sonst platt!
> 
> Aber touren geht immer noch recht gut und macht auch noch Spass, aber wenn es dann mal Berg ab geht rockt die Luzy!
> ...



Ich bekomme nen Satz mit acros .75FR naben, spank stiffy Felgen und cx-ray Speichen  aber da wird deine Frau dich bestimmt umbringen


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Dezember 2012)

Ling_Ling schrieb:


> @smubob
> Hast recht, ich wollte aus dem AM/Enduro einen Super Enduro mit FR Herz bauen. Naja und die Saint Baugruppe hatte ich noch über von meinem alten Downhillpanzer. Die Felgen waren bei dem Strive 8.0 2011 mit bei und so lange sie halten darf ich die nicht tauschen^^ meine Frau macht mich sonst platt!


Für so Pläne würde ich immer eher ein Torque als Basis nehmen, eigentlich egal welches von -2009 FR/ES über 2010- Torque bis 2012- FRX, alles SEHR gute Basen für Leichtfreerider/Hardcoreenduros/Superbergabschnitzel/wie-auch-immer-mann-es-nennen-will und das Ergebnis kommt dem Ziel sicher näher, als ein aufgebohrtes Strive. Klar, wenn man schon ein Strive hat und die Saint Teile noch rumliegen, ist das naheliegend und wenn das Fahrwerk harmonisch abestimmt ist, fährt sich das sicher auch nicht übel.
Das mit der Frau kenne ich  mitterweile habe ich da aber zum Glück sowas wie Narrenfreiheit  Dann schau mal, dass du die Teile schnellstmöglich zerhackt bekommst 




Ling_Ling schrieb:


> aber wenn ich Ehrlich bin ich hätte nicht mal eine Idee wenn ich mir die Felgen schrotten würde zu welchen ich da greifen sollte!?


Also ich finde, es gibt im leichten aber stabilen Enduro-Bereich eigentlich nur eine Felge, die sehr nah am Optimum ist - und das ist die Spank Subrosa Evo. Fahre ich seit einigen Wochen am AM/EN-Hardtail und bin von den Teilen sehr angetan. Schön breit (24,5mm Maulweite), ausreichend leicht (~520g) und trotzdem stabil genug für dauerhauften Bikeparkeinsatz.
An dem Bike habe ich es übrigens auch so gemacht: alte Felgen so lange weichgekloppt, bis nix mehr zu retten war  Aber die waren leider meinem Fahrstil und einem ungefederten Heck auch echt nicht gewachsen  (Sun SOS).
Wenn es noch einen Tick leichter sein soll, gäbe es z. B. noch die ZTR Flow oder die Supra 30 (fahre ich auf dem Touren-LRS am FRX), die sind aber bei nur 20-40g weniger auch schon 1,5-2mm schmäler, was man durchaus schon spüren kann, wenn man eher niedrige Luftdrücke fährt...! Hätte ich die Entscheidung nochmal zu treffen, würde ich mir statt der Supra 30 auch die Subrosa einspeichen, wobei ich mit der ansich auch echt zufrieden bin, die habe ich übers letzte Jahr schon gut geknechtet und sie läuft noch perfekt rund  Ein Nachteil der Supra 30 ist halt, dass man für Tubeless einen Rimstrip braucht, was bei der Subrosa nicht der Fall ist, da reicht ein einfaches Band zum Abdichten der Speichenlöcher. Macht unterm Strich im direkten Vergleich +70g, wenn man TL fahren will und eine deutlich schwierigere TL-Montage.





Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme nen Satz mit acros .75FR naben, spank stiffy Felgen und cx-ray Speichen  aber da wird deine Frau dich bestimmt umbringen


Angeber   Ist aber echt ein SEHR feiner LRS!  Aber an einem Strive würde ich den so nicht fahren... da reichen die Subrosa dicke und wenn man es unbedingt breiter will, gibt es ja noch die Spike.




schwed1 schrieb:


> Liebt mich denn hier keiner, ich wollte nur wissen wie oft der Service sinnvoll ist und ob es da eine Anleitung gibt speziell für die Lyrik. Ich weis nicht mal wie viel Öl beim kleinen Service reingehört.


Ups, völlig überlesen...
Du meinst einfach nur das Schmieröl? Das sollte man je nach dem, wie oft/viel man fährt und vor allem, wie oft man bei widrigen Bedingungen (Nässe/Schlamm/feiner Staub) fährt, 1-2 Mal pro Jahr wechseln. Das Dämpfungsöl kannst du ruhig mehrere Jahre fahren, das kriegt eigentlich kaum Belastung ab, die einen öfteren Wechsel rechfertigen würde. Beim Schmieröl kann ich dir nur empfehlen, vom originale verwendeten WT15 Dämpfungsöl, das zur Schmierung schlicht und einfach nicht taugt, auf stinknormales Motoröl (recht egal, welches) umzusteigen. Die im Manual angegebenen 15ml würde ich da auch mal getrost ignorieren und bei einer Air Gabel beidseitig ~25ml einfüllen, bei einer Coil Gabel würde ich auf der Federseite ruhig nochmal 10ml mehr nehmen, da dort das Öl bis zur Feder hoch gedrückt wird und ein Teil oben bzw. im Fett an der Feder hängen bleibt. Anleitung brauchst du da eigentlich nicht... Schrauben unten 3-4 Umdrehungen rausdrehen, dezenter Hammerschlag auf den Schraubenkopf, damit sich der Schaft innnen aus seinem Sitz löst, mit der Schraube den Schaft rein drücken, Schraube raus, Öl raus laufen lassen, mit einer Spritze das neue Öl reinspritzen, Schrauben wieder rein (mit 5-6Nm anziehen) und fertig. Man kann die Gabel dabei auch auseinanderziehen und alles penibel säubern und die Staubdichtungen oben nachfetten, aber meiner Erfahrung nach tut das nur Not, wenn man das Teil sehr oft durch den Dreck suhlt, ansonsten reicht das auch bei jedem zweiten Service.


----------



## Frypan (25. Dezember 2012)

Hat mal irgendwer versucht eine g'scheite Kettenführung zu montieren?
Bekomme morgen vom Weihnachtsmännle eine X-Guide von Truvativ und hab die üble Befürchtung, dass da etwas Nacharbeit fällig wird wegen der Umwerferplatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (25. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spass damit. Leider hat das Strive kein ISCG05 sondern benötigt dafür schon eine Adapterplatte. Und danach kollidiert die Kettenführung mit dem Umwerfer. Alle E13 Kettenführungen die Canyon an den 2013er Strive Modellen verbaut sind Spezialanfertigungen. Im Moment gibts noch keine davon bei Canyon zu kaufen.

Aber es wäre super wenn du das Testkanickel machst und den Umbau hier im Forum postest. Ich würde auch gern eine E13 TRSplus Dual verbauen.


----------



## Frypan (25. Dezember 2012)

Die Platte für die Aufnahme hab ich. Warum solls bei dir die E*13 werden? 
Ich werd mir die Sache mal ansehen, bin es mittlerweile gewohnt mir Teile anzupassen; wäre ja fast einfacher gewesen gleich nen eigenen Rahmen zu entwickeln und zu bauen...
Ich hatte mit dem Umbau auf SRAM Umwerfer und echter 2-fach Kurbel schon etwas zu tun, hat sich aber mehr als gelohnt...
Das Problem ist, dass die original "Kettenführung"  nur bis 36T ausgelegt ist und ein 38er Blatt am Schalten hindert.
Hattest du dich schon mit Canyon unterhalten wegen der Custom Führung für '13?


----------



## stromb6 (26. Dezember 2012)

E13 weil ich schon jahrelang damit im DH Bereich fahre und es die beste Kettenführungen ist die ich je am Bike hatte. Sie ist leichter als die X-Guide und qualitativ extrem hochwertig. Außerdem hat die neu TRS+ oben auch oben noch einen Haifischzahn der ein Abspringen der Kette verhindert.

Nur das Zeug das Canyon montiert hat nicht viel mit den normalen Kettenführungen zu tun. Die verwenden fast die selbe Grundplatte wie bei ihrer eigenen Kettenführung und schrauben nur hinten einen anderen Rollenkäfig und eine andere Rolle drauf.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, wenn du an der Kurbel einen Bash montiert hast brauchst du hinten einen anderen Rollenkäfig sonst kolldiert dieser mit dem Bash. Könnte auch gehen wenn du hinten den Rollenkäfig etwas abschleifst.

Canyon liefert keine der in 2013 verbauten Kettenführungen einzeln aus. Es kann also keine bestellt werden. Typisch Canyon halt. Aber mach bitte ein paar Fotos wenn du diesen montiert hast. Ich fahre den Winter über noch mit Raceface Kurbel und originaler Kettenführung, werde aber im Frühjahr auf eine 22/36er XO Kurbel mit E13 Kettenführung wechseln. Welche kurbel hast du am Bike?


----------



## Frypan (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe die X Guide heute bekommen (war aber blöderweise eine ISCG entgegen der Beschriftung auf der Verpackung ).
Hab mir den Platz der für die Montage vorhanden ist aber mal angesehen und bin der Meinung es sollte montierbar sein, eventuell muss ich von der linken Verstrebung einen Teil wegfräßen damit die Umwerfermontageplatte Platz hat.

Zum Gewicht: Die Truvativ hat laut Küchenwage überraschende 116g. Ich hoffe die 05er ist genau so leicht.

Die zwei Röllchen laufen echt genial. Ich hatte die Führung schon auf dem Jekyll MX getestet und war erstaunt. 
Mit E 13 hatte ich am Freerider auch nur gute Erfahrungen und die Finne ist eigentlich auch ne nette Sache, die Truvativ ist in diesem Bereich aber auch etwas höher gezogen.

Ich habe momentan noch eine S1400 24/38 verbaut um die Kettenlinie, die laut Canyon auf keinen Fall passt  zu testen (erfolgreich; jetzt wird ne S2210 gesucht) . Vorher war ne Stylo OCT mit 24/36 verbaut.
Ich kann jedem nur eine echte Zweifachkurbel für das '11er Strive empfehlen, da die Kettenklemmer damit der Vergangenheit angehören...


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Dezember 2012)

Das evtl. letzte Bild mit Rp2 am Strive, da eben der RockShox Kage bestellt wurde 


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_20121224_112605_0xmulk.jpg




Bevor es gleich wieder heißt da wechselt schon wieder jemand nen Dämpfer weil der Hinterbau am Strive so besch..... funktioniert, werde ich gleich klarstellen das dies nicht der Fall ist.  Ich mache das um neue Optionen bzw. Kombis zu testen. Mit dem RP2 könnte ich weiterhin fahren. Bei meinen Hobbys blieb noch nie was original. Hat also definitiv gar nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## sirios (27. Dezember 2012)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Dezember 2012)

und ich erst


----------



## stromb6 (27. Dezember 2012)

Frypan schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan noch eine S1400 24/38 verbaut um die Kettenlinie, die laut Canyon auf keinen Fall passt  zu testen (erfolgreich; jetzt wird ne S2210 gesucht) . Vorher war ne Stylo OCT mit 24/36 verbaut.
> Ich kann jedem nur eine echte Zweifachkurbel für das '11er Strive empfehlen, da die Kettenklemmer damit der Vergangenheit angehören...



Ich hab schon die X0 mit 22/36 hier liegen. Laut Canyon sollte das Strive ein kettenlinie von 51mm haben. Meins wurde mit der RF Atlas mit einer Kettenlinie von 50mm ausgeliefert. Was soll da passieren, wenn die Sram Kurbel 49,5mm hat. SRAM baut weder für Canyon noch für Specialized eigene Kurbeln. Es sind beides X0 Kurbeln mit etwas anderem Bashguard und anderm Aufkleber. Bei Canyon nennen sie die Kurbel Sram S2210 und bei Speci S2200 Carbon. Haben aber alle die selbe Kettenlinie (49,5mm). Die Innenlager sind stinknormale 30 Euro SRAM GPX Team.  

Das Problem bei Canyon ist, dass 95% der Leute die dir dort auf Anfragen antworten, absolut keine Ahnung haben wovon du redest.
Hab nur zum Spaß um die genaue Bezeichnung des 40er Cane Creek Steuersatzes angefragt. Da bekommst so intelligente Antworten wie ein 40er Cane creek ist verbaut. Nach 8 emails musste ich wirklich Luft ablassen und hab die mal böse beschimpft. Siehe da einen Tag später gab es dann eine kompetente Antwort.


----------



## Frypan (27. Dezember 2012)

Das mit der Kurbel war mir schon klar , ich will die S2210 nur aus optischen Gründen würde mich aber, falls kein passendes Angebot auftaucht auch mit der zum Schaltwerk passenden X0 in schwarz zufriedengeben.

Mit dem Technical Support hat wohl schon so jeder seine Probleme gehabt.
Das lustigste ist immer, wenn man nach Kollege X fragt, da man da kompetent Auskunft bekommen hatte und dann der Call-Agent darum bittet ihm doch das Problem zu schildern da er sich auch damit auskennen würde um dann nach drei Sätzen doch zum gewünschten Ansprechpartner durchzustellen...


----------



## Tier (27. Dezember 2012)

@FlyingLizard:

Hattest du nicht sowieso auf nen DHX Air gewechselt, oder war der nur zum testen drin?

Was den Rest angeht: Seit der Luftkammerverkleinerung funzt mein Hinterbau auch ohne Probleme. Würd aber dennoch später mal aus der gleichen Motivation raus wechseln. 

Bin mal gespannt was du zum Kage berichtest und ob er ohne Probleme passt. 

Eeeeigentlich steht bei mir aber auch erst ne andere Gabel an.

---

Habe mal weiter die weiße Pest bekämpft...
Die SLX hatte ich noch rumliegen. Sollte sogar 1-2g leichter sein.


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Dezember 2012)

So so, ne neue Gabel!?  
Welche denn? 

Sag mal wie hast du denn die obere weiße Pest beseitigt? 
Sieht sau scharf aus. Wenn da jetzt noch ne schwarze Lyrik dran wär, perfekt!
Habe bei mir am Unterrohr jetzt Carbonfolie dran. 

Den DHX hatte ich von sirios zum testen drin. Und der wird auch mal den Kage von mir in seinem 2011er Käfig testen.


----------



## Tier (27. Dezember 2012)

Tja..ne Lyrik wäre natürlich fein.

Allerdings soll die 2012er Durolux auch nen sehr guten Job machen.
Hatte an meinem Cube schon ne Suntour Axon nachgerüstet und weiß daher das die "höherpreisigen" Suntourgabeln sich nicht verstecken brauchen. Vorallem zu den Kampfpreisen. (490 neu) 
Wenn ich die Fox noch zu nem guten Preis verkloppt bekomme...hmmm..

Die weiße Pest bekommst du mit Aceton und viel schrubben ab.
So hab ich sogar meinen Sattel von den weißen Akzenten befreien können. 

Als Schutzfolie kommt evtl. was transparentes oder schwarzes ran.
Canyon hat auch Folien in Weiß, Transparent und "Stealth" zu je 15 im Shop gelistet...

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Dezember 2012)

So um die 400 wirste noch bekommen.

die Schriftzüge hatte ich auch immer mit Loctite-Cleaner gut entfernt bekommen. Dachte aber nicht das es oben auch klappt. Mal sehen...

Die Folie in Stealth brauchst du gar nicht erst zu bestellen. Warte schon lange auf meine und wann Nachschub kommt, weiß niemand von denen.


----------



## Tier (27. Dezember 2012)

400 wären natürlich echt Top! 

Der obere weiße Rotz ist genau wie die Schriftzüge per Wassertransfer aufgebracht. Also das gleiche Spiel.

Und das mit der Schutzfolie ist gut zu wissen. 
Dann lass ich mir da morgen was einfallen.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Dezember 2012)

sie ist doch bestimmt noch in nem guten Zustand!?  

Denke mal ich lass es noch bis es total verkratzt is

Habe ja noch den weißen Aufkleber hier und von dem habe ich den Schriftzug auf die Carbonfolie übertragen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Dezember 2012)

Frypan schrieb:


> Bekomme morgen vom Weihnachtsmännle eine X-Guide von Truvativ und hab die üble Befürchtung, dass da etwas Nacharbeit fällig wird wegen der Umwerferplatte...


Kann ich ungesehen nur bestätigen, wirst du definitiv müssen. Das hat auch gar nichts mit der Kettenführung selbst zu tun, sondern lediglich mit der ISCG-Aufnahme - sobald die montiert ist, knallt's. Kannst mal die Suche bemühen, ich hatte dazu mal einen ausführlichen Bericht (mit Bildern) im Torque-Thread verfasst, das Problem ist beim Strive im Prinzip identisch. Du hast leider nur die beiden Möglichkeiten: Umwerfer-Aufnahme bearbeiten oder die Kettenführung mit der Tretlagerschale klemmen, aber das finde ich bei einer vorhanden ISCG-Aufnahme irgendwie schwachsinnig. Es gibt auch noch eine dritte Möglichkeit, aber die ist noch komplizierter, als das Bearbeiten des Umwerfer-Adapters... man kann sich die Grundplatte der Führung, die man fahren möchte, passend für den Canyon-ISCG-Adapter-Standard aus einer Alu- oder CFK-Platte nachbauen (lassen) und in der Dicke des ISCG-Adapters einen Spacer machen (lassen). Die Lösung wäre 100%ig sauber und bei Verwendung einer CFK-Platte auch noch leichter als original. Aber je nach Führung kann das ziemlich aufwändig werden...! Man könnte auch die BB-mount Version der Führung nehmen, den inneren Durchmesser vergrößern und Löcher passend für den Canyon Standard bohren (auch hier mit Adapter oder U-Scheiben, um weit genug nach außen zu kommen).




stromb6 schrieb:


> Leider hat das Strive kein ISCG05 sondern benötigt dafür schon eine Adapterplatte.


Was ein Käse! Der ISCG-"Adapter" ist Teil des Rahmens und eigentlich kein Adapter, auch wenn er geschraubt ist. Das Teil ist von Canyon selbst und Teil jedes Rahmens oder Rahmen-Sets. Also von "hat kein ISCG05" kann wohl keine Rede sein! Die Umsetzung ist jedoch von Canyon gelinde gesagt "sehr stümpferhaft" ausgeführt worden. Jeder Anfänger hätte das so konstruieren können, dass es passt - wie an 1000 anderen Rahmen auch.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Und danach kollidiert die Kettenführung mit dem Umwerfer.


Falsch! Umwerfer und Kettenführung kommen sich nicht in die Quere, es sind lediglich die beiden Anschraubteile, die kollidieren - und das ist ein riesiger Unterschied, denn das eine ist leicht behebbar, das andere nicht.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Alle E13 Kettenführungen die Canyon an den 2013er Strive Modellen verbaut sind Spezialanfertigungen. Im Moment gibts noch keine davon bei Canyon zu kaufen.


So eine Kacke... ich hatte gehofft, dass man die bekommt, sobald Canyon die am Lager hat 




stromb6 schrieb:


> Nur das Zeug das Canyon montiert hat nicht viel mit den normalen Kettenführungen zu tun. Die verwenden fast die selbe Grundplatte wie bei ihrer eigenen Kettenführung und schrauben nur hinten einen anderen Rollenkäfig und eine andere Rolle drauf.


Hmm, nichts anderes habe ich bei mir gemacht -> Canyon Arm mit Stinger Rolle (weil die von Canyon Schrott ist). Aber trotdem ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung... ALLES ist besser als die originale Canyon Rolle.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Aber es wäre super wenn du das Testkanickel machst und den Umbau hier im Forum postest. Ich würde auch gern eine E13 TRSplus Dual verbauen.


Da braucht niemand etwas zu testen... die Umwerfer-Aufnahme schlägt auf der ISCG-Aufnahme auf, das hast du bei JEDER 2-fach + ISCG-Kombi. Ob zusätzlich noch Problempunkte auftreten, muss man natürlich auch noch abchecken. Könnte sein, dass der mitschwingende Umwerfer sich nicht mit der "Finne" der TRS+ DL verträgt.




Frypan schrieb:


> Hab mir den Platz der für die Montage vorhanden ist aber mal angesehen und bin der Meinung es sollte montierbar sein, eventuell muss ich von der linken Verstrebung einen Teil wegfräßen damit die Umwerfermontageplatte Platz hat.


Denk dran, dass sich die Umwerferplatte bewegt  Das Problem der Kollision besteht erst am Ende des Dämpferhubs.




sirios schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt !


+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (27. Dezember 2012)

Sehr ausführlich ;-)

Die Umwerferplatte ist schon bearbeitet damit der X0 Umwerfer überhaupt passt. Die SRAM Platte von Canyon setzt den Umwerfer ca. 2,5cm zu hoch...

Der Adapter läuft trotz Umwerferplatte frei. Habe schon mit leerem Dämpfer durchgefedert.

Die Lösung mit der BB Version hatte ich mir auch schon erdacht. Wird aber mangels Hightech Werkzeug komplizierter...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Dezember 2012)

Frypan schrieb:


> Der Adapter läuft trotz Umwerferplatte frei. Habe schon mit leerem Dämpfer durchgefedert.


Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dürfte rein optisch abgeschätzt genau so zu eng sein wie beim Torque. 




Frypan schrieb:


> Die Lösung mit der BB Version hatte ich mir auch schon erdacht. Wird aber mangels Hightech Werkzeug komplizierter...


Na ein HT II Werkzeug sollte man doch haben  Ich würde ja sagen, komm mal bei mir vorbei, ist ja nicht so weit, aber ich bin dann erstmal in Urlaub und weiß nicht, wie ich danach Zeit habe...


----------



## Frypan (27. Dezember 2012)

Das Torque ist doch ein 4-Gelenker, oder?
Das Strive ist ein Eingelenker und der Drehpunkt liegt oberhalb der Umwerferplatte. Die Platte bewegt sich beim Einfedern vom Adapter weg.

Was mach ich denn mit dem HT Werkzeug?

Sollte ich es nicht hinbekommen würde ich tatsächlich gerne auf dein Angebot im nächsten Jahr zurückkommen...


----------



## stromb6 (27. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was ein Käse! Der ISCG-"Adapter" ist Teil des Rahmens und eigentlich kein Adapter, auch wenn er geschraubt ist. Das Teil ist von Canyon selbst und Teil jedes Rahmens oder Rahmen-Sets. Also von "hat kein ISCG05" kann wohl keine Rede sein! Die Umsetzung ist jedoch von Canyon gelinde gesagt "sehr stümpferhaft" ausgeführt worden. Jeder Anfänger hätte das so konstruieren können, dass es passt - wie an 1000 anderen Rahmen auch.



Naja das sehe ich etwas anders. Für mich hat ein Rahmen dann ISCG oder ISCG05 wenn ich dort ohne Adapterplatte meine Kettenführung mit ISCG anschrauben kann (siehe Specialized uva). Das man dort keine Kettenführungen mit ISCG montieren kann habe ich ja nie behauptet. Hab nur geschrieben das man die Adapterplatte benötigt die bei meinem Strive nicht mitgeliefert wurde.


----------



## Frypan (27. Dezember 2012)

Es ist bei Canyon eh zu lustig, da offenbar (passend zur Jahreszeit) über das mitgelieferte Zubehör ein paar Wichtel entscheiden die vorher nachsehen ob du auch artig warst und in Abhängigkeit davon bekommst du dann etwas mehr oder weniger...


----------



## Micha382 (27. Dezember 2012)

So ich hab's auch getan und muss sagen es fährt sich super 
Nur hab ich grad das Problem dass beim Aufbauen die Schelle für die rechte Bremse fehlt um sie am Griff zu befestigen... Kann das sein? Wo war sie bei euch versteckt?


----------



## Frypan (27. Dezember 2012)

Micha382 schrieb:


> So ich hab's auch getan und muss sagen es fährt sich super
> Nur hab ich grad das Problem dass beim Aufbauen die Schelle für die rechte Bremse fehlt um sie am Griff zu befestigen... Kann das sein? Wo war sie bei euch versteckt?



Siehe oben


----------



## Micha382 (27. Dezember 2012)

So ein Mist, also morgen bei Canyon anrufen dass sie das nachschicken. Hab das dort heute nicht alles kontrolliert und hier schon die Bude auf den Kopf gestellt aber nichts gefunden...


----------



## stromb6 (28. Dezember 2012)

Am einfachsten wäre es wirklich die originale Canyon Platte der Kettenführung zu lassen und hinten einfach den kurzen E13 TRS Dual Slider zu montieren.
http://store.bythehive.com/TRS-dual-replacement-lower-slider-black_2
Der ist für Kurbeln mit Bash geeignet. Nur den bei uns hier zu bekommen könnte schwer werden. Schade das die Amis nicht direkt liefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasserstop (28. Dezember 2012)

Wünsch allen Strivern schon mal ein gutes schadenfreies Jahr


----------



## sirios (28. Dezember 2012)

Hab mich heute mal an den Service vom DHX gemacht, nachdem das Teil doch etwas stark gesifft hat. 





Hab auch den Übeltäter direkt gefunden. Einer der Stützringe war etwas außer Form . 





Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch gleich noch die Ausgleichsbohrung zwischen Außen- und Innenkammer mit Expoxidharz dauerhaft geschlossen . Nächste Woche wird die Druckstufe etwas umgeshimmt. Eventuell mach ich davon dann mal Bilder.


----------



## MaXXimus (29. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Hab mich heute mal an den Service vom DHX gemacht, nachdem das Teil doch etwas stark gesifft hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hört sich interessant an! ob dies beim rp32 auch was bringt?


----------



## Hexbiker (29. Dezember 2012)

[FONT="]Hier ein kurzer Bericht über das Strive AL 9.0 Race 2013: Am 12.12.2012 50. KW Ausgeliefert , naja drei Wochen später als angekündigt. Schwamm drüber!  Super Teil, auspacken, montieren, Probefahrt- ist nicht: wegen Schnee viel Schnee!  Also zwei Woche später Start zur ersten Ausfahrt . Vorher Modifizierung vornehmen Maxxis runter Schwalbe Albert drauf, diverse Rahmenteile abkleben, Sram xx1  34ger Kettenblatt gegen 32ger tauschen (Weicheiblatt) dazu Kette 1 ½ Glieder kürzen. Die Kettenführung passt gerade noch so schlägt aber ab dem mittleren Gang bei Sprünge auf dem Rahme auf. Da gibt es sicherlich noch eine andere Lösung.  Federelemente einstellen,  in der 270°Box SAG Anzeiger ist ja Super  aber nach kurzer Zeit  will der nicht mehr.  Die Gabel kann man auch über das Fox App einstellen , naja Spielerei!  Also raus in den Schlammtrail, ich bin angenehm Überrascht  von dieser Sram xx1. Nach kurzer Zeit vermisst man keinen Gang  des alten Dreifach oder Zweifach- Antriebs. Um den effektiven Vortrieb zu erhalten muss man natürlich die Trittfrequenz noch besser dem jeweiligen Gang  anpassen. Geschwindigkeiten ohne Gefälle  auf dem Trail,  jenseits der 50 km/h kannste aber vergessen.  Ich kann also getrost das 34ger Kettenblatt wieder montieren und das Weicheiblatt einmotten. Noch kurz zur Sattelstütze Reverb Stealth. einfach nur Super ohne lästige Leitung um die Sattelstütze aber hier Achtung,  Luftdruck überprüfen und zwar 240 psi. Ein Entlüftungskitt  ist mitgeliefert worden, irgendwann braucht man Den.   Der Lenker Spank  Suprosa  ist 74 cm breit das ist schon ein bisschen Zuviel des Guten . Ich bin schon mehrfach auf den 200km die das Bike schon hinter sich hat,  irgendwo hängen geblieben.  Auch der Vorbau kann mich nicht zufrieden stellen.  Der Spank Spike Race ist ein geiles Teil gibt es aber nur in 30 o. 50 mm also werden wohl alle Rahmenhöhen mit  50mm ausgeliefert. Ich würde mir einen 70mm Vorbau wünschen ist aber nicht, naja mal sehen!  Also! Gruß an Alle die noch auf ihr 2013 Bike warten haltet durch und guten Rutsch  ins 2013....

[/FONT]


----------



## sirios (30. Dezember 2012)

Hexbiker schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeiten ohne Gefälle  auf dem Trail,  jenseits der 50 km/h kannste aber vergessen.  Ich kann also getrost das 34ger Kettenblatt wieder montieren und das Weicheiblatt einmotten.



Warum will man mit nem Enduro auf der Geraden mehr als 50 Sachen treten? Das ist kein Rennrad. Übrigens heißt die Firma *Sram* 



Hexbiker schrieb:


> Der Lenker Spank  Suprosa  ist 74 cm breit das ist schon ein bisschen Zuviel des Guten . Ich bin schon mehrfach auf den 200km die das Bike schon hinter sich hat,  irgendwo hängen geblieben.  Auch der Vorbau kann mich nicht zufrieden stellen.  Der Spank Spike Race ist ein geiles Teil gibt es aber nur in 30 o. 50 mm also werden wohl alle Rahmenhöhen mit  50mm ausgeliefert. Ich würde mir einen 70mm Vorbau wünschen ist aber nicht, naja mal sehen!  Also! Gruß an Alle die noch auf ihr 2013 Bike warten haltet durch und guten Rutsch  ins 2013....



Lenker und Vorbau ist wie immer Geschmackssache. Ich hab den 711 Easton der anfänglich montiert war gegen den Spank Subrosa getauscht. Beim Easton hab ich immer zu weit außen gegriffen. Bisher bin ich noch nie irgendwo hängen geblieben. Als Vorbau fahr ich auch lieber nen kürzeren. Inzwischen hab ich einen 40er montiert (anfänglich 65er) und finde das Bike viel agiler so. Bergauf störts auch nicht.



MaXXimus schrieb:


> hört sich interessant an! ob dies beim rp32 auch was bringt?



Meinst Du die Bohrung dicht machen oder die Beshimmung ändern?

*Anmerkung zum DHX Tuning:*
Nachdem ich gestern ausgiebig getestet habe kann ich sagen, dass verglichen mit "Plastikstreifenmethode" ist das Verschließen der Ausgleichsbohrung viel viel effektiver! Jeder der nen DHX mit der großen Kammer und das Ding ins Strive einbauen möchte sollte darüber nachdenken das Loch gleich richtig dicht zu machen. Eventuell ist das auch für Leute mit RP2(3) und XXV Kammer interessant.


----------



## Shabba (30. Dezember 2012)

Hab ein 2012er Strive und hab kein Entlüftungskit für die Reverb Sattelstütze geliefert bekommen. Sind die erst ab den 2013er Modellen drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy-Dog (30. Dezember 2012)

Bei meinem 2011er war auch kein Entlüftungkit dabei, aber wie schon Frypan sagte, kommt es darauf an welcher Wichtel dran war!!


----------



## Frypan (30. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal die Bilder mit montiertem Adapter einmal durchgefedert und neutral.
Ich finde es sieht vielversprechend aus; ich werde die Führung einfach mal montieren wenn die passende da ist, da Canoyon es ja nicht für nötig hält mich zurückzurufen...


----------



## MaXXimus (30. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Bohrung dicht machen oder die Beshimmung ändern?




die bohrung dicht machen ^^


----------



## Butcho78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Shabba schrieb:


> Hab ein 2012er Strive und hab kein Entlüftungskit für die Reverb Sattelstütze geliefert bekommen. Sind die erst ab den 2013er Modellen drin?



Habe ein 2013er und es war kein Entlüftungskit dabei. Die ausgelieferte Reverb hatte aber bei mir ein Problem, sie ist ein 1 nachgefedert und verlor Luft. Daher habe ich die eingeschickt und bekam 3 Tage später eine neue inkl. Entlüftungskit!

Grüße


----------



## Tier (30. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt hab ich's auch getan... 







Muss ich noch feintunen (Druckstufe High/Lowspeed). 
Erster Eindruck ist aber schonmal sehr schick. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Dezember 2012)

Dein Strive sehe ich immer wieder gerne 
Hat sie auch 170mm? 
Mein Kage wird erst in kw 2 geliefert:-(


----------



## Tier (30. Dezember 2012)

Danke, das hört man doch gern. 


Lässt sich intern stufenlos auf bis zu 180mm traveln.

Hatte ich eigentlich in 180/140mm geordert, mir wurde aber 160/120mm geliefert. Wie gesagt: Nicht weiter schlimm, da es bis auf nen Spacer die gleichen Gabeln sind.
Auf dem Bild hat sie "nur" 160mm.


KW2 ist ja nun nicht mehr sooo lange hin. Ach was schreib ich da....
...an deiner Stelle wär ich auch ungeduldig. 
Die Durolux hatte ich Freitag Nachmittag bestellt und Samstag Mittag klingelte schon der Postmann.


----------



## Hexbiker (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi Sirios: danke für deinen Kommentar ! Hab mich vertan,  natürlich ist das Sram, schon behoben und ein Strive ist  kein Rennrad aber auf der Forstautobahn bis zum nächsten Singletrail geht es schon ab und mit der Konstellation 32 vorne , hinten 10 Zähne Schaft Mann kaum die 30 km/h Marke.  Also wer zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann  ist besser dran. Gruß


----------



## Butcho78 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung zum Thema Laufradsatz + Bereifung geben? Ich habe auf meinem 2013er Strive folgende Bereifung standardmäßig mitgeliefert bekommen:

Crankbrothers Iodine 3 
Maxxis Minion DHF EXO 2.5 / Ardent EXO 2.4 

Die würde ich für's erste für den für's Strive gemachten Einsatzzweck (technische Singletrails, Bergabspaß etc.) nutzen.

Mein Bruder und Vater fahren beide ein leichtes Hardtail und ausschließlich asphaltierte Touren (maximal hin und wieder ne Forstautobahn oder Feldwege). Ich würde gerne öfters mal auch mit denen fahren. Bevor ich mir ein zweites Rad anschaffe war meine Idee eigentlich einen zweiten Laufradsatz anzuschaffen der sich für diesen Einsatzzweck eignet? Ist die Idee bescheuert oder macht das Sinn? Und falls ja, habt ihr Tipps für mich was ich nehmen sollte?

Danke und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Dezember 2012)

Dafür würde ich nicht extra nen anderen LRS anschaffen. 
Kommst du mit deinen Maxxis nicht klar?
Nimm vorne Fat Albert Trailstar und hinten den Pacestar. Der rollt auch auf Aphalt gut und hat im Gelände guten Grip.Sehr guter Reifen für alles. Hatte auch schon andere Reifen getestet aber ich kam wieder zu ihm zurück, da ich Reifen für jede Gelegenheit brauche. Nur werde ich mir vorne die Muddy Mary dazu draufknallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (31. Dezember 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung zum Thema Laufradsatz + Bereifung geben? Ich habe auf meinem 2013er Strive folgende Bereifung standardmäßig mitgeliefert bekommen:
> 
> ...




Ich würd die Iodine verkaufen (ungefahren) und würd mir für das Geld von einem Laufradbauer einen schönen Satz aufbauen lassen, der 1. robuster 2. evtl. leichter ist....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Dezember 2012)

Frypan schrieb:


> Ich würd die Iodine verkaufen (ungefahren) und würd mir für das Geld von einem Laufradbauer einen schönen Satz aufbauen lassen, der 1. robuster 2. evtl. leichter ist....



So würde ich es auch machen 

Vor allem bekomt man im Falle eines Falles überall Ersatzspeichen. Bei den IODINE ist die Tour / der Urlaub zu Ende.


----------



## Tier (31. Dezember 2012)

*Joe Barnes und die "Dudes Of Hazzard" auf Canyon Bikes [Video]*

Bin mal sehr gespannt wie sich die Sache entwickelt.
Vorallem interessieren mich auch die Eckdaten der Wettkampf-Strives.


----------



## Shabba (31. Dezember 2012)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung zum Thema Laufradsatz + Bereifung geben? Ich habe auf meinem 2013er Strive folgende Bereifung standardmäßig mitgeliefert bekommen:
> 
> ...




Also ich hab die Fat Alberts runter geschmissen und Vorne Baron 2.3 und hinten MK2 Protection drauf gemacht. Und die laufen Super auf Asphalt!


----------



## wholeStepDown (31. Dezember 2012)

ich fahr auch noch mit der werksbereifung rum- 2 x FAs; allerdings ist das bei den momentan Verhältnissen eher suboptimal. Vorne vielleicht die Muddy Mary dazu?

Ansonsten les ich oft vorne HighRoller II, hinten Ardent, alternativ den Baron oder die Rubber Queen vorne. Mit was strived den der Rest hier so rum?

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind:

Einen guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## Jason13 (31. Dezember 2012)

Muddy Marry vorne und FA hinten  geht top


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Januar 2013)

Hi!

Mary vorn in 2.5 und hinten in 2.35, bei feuchten Wurzeln und Steinen geht mir der Albert hinten zu leicht durch. Im Sommer gerne auch den Albert hinten.


----------



## potzblitzer (1. Januar 2013)

Vorne Highroller 2 2,4 oder Rubber Queen 2,4, hinten MK2 2,4. Meine Lieblingskombi momentan.


----------



## mondo-mania (1. Januar 2013)

Da ich sicher der einzige bin, der ein "Goldhamster" fährt hier mal ein Winterbild von der letzten Tour.










Und was ich noch los werden wollte. Habe gerade mal die letzten Seiten durchgeklickt, ich finde man merkt schon deutlich ein Unterschied zwischen 160mm und 170 mm an der Front. Jedoch erst dann wenn man wieder zurückbaut.... der 1 cm mehr fällt so direkt kaum auf..

Hab die Lyrik als Coil Variante und bin höchst zufrieden, muss jedoch sagen das DPA ist auch sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (1. Januar 2013)

sei mal so gut und mach ein Bild von dem Coil Dämpfer wo man sieht wie der in der Box sitzt. Was wiegt der Gaul mit Coil Fahrwerk? Bist Du zufrieden so?


----------



## DiHo (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues !!!

Ist denn 170 besser oder schlechter?


----------



## sirios (1. Januar 2013)

ich find 170 auf jeden Fall besser


----------



## mondo-mania (1. Januar 2013)

Ich wusste es  Der erste Kommentar war über den Dämpfer...

Also ich hau mal alles raus was in irgendeiner Weise wichtig wäre:

Fox DHX: Überhaupt kein Problem, da rel. eng gewickelte Feder.
RS Vivid: Bei der der länge (2.25 Zoll) der Feder, gibts max. 650 lbs/inch. Ich hab 600 drin -> 25 % SAG. Ich weiß nicht ob die 650er Feder dicker ist, aber wenn dann kann man nicht viel Vorspannung draufgeben da sich die Feder einfach nicht weiter Vorspannen lässt, wenn der Bolzen der Box durch die Windung geht.

Es ist außerdem etwas unpraktischer den Dämpfer auszubauen, da man ihn nicht einfach nach vorne wegklappen kann, nachdem die Schraube aus der oberen Dämpferaufnahme entfernt wurde, da die Feder wieder gegen den Bolzen kommt.

Das Gute ist, selbst wenn man durch Vorspannung den Bolzen zwischen den Windungen einklemmen WÜRDE, dann wäre das immernoch nicht tragisch da sich der Bolzen beim Einfedern direkt von der Feder entfernt.

Richtig knapp wird es mit der Feder zum Sitzrohr. Die Kreisbahn die die Box beschreitet bringt die unterste Wicklung sehr nah an das Sitzrohr. Aber habe mittels weißem Aufkleber auf Sitzrohr und Kohlestaub auf der untersten Dämpferwicklung nachgewiesen, dass diese beiden Teile sich, bei allem was auf dem Stand ging (90 % kompression), nicht berühren. 

Ich mal grad mal ein Bild


----------



## sirios (1. Januar 2013)

Sehr interessant. Ich werd demnächst mal die Gelegenheit haben den Kage zu testen. Wenn mir das zusagt, dann werd ich eventuell auch wechseln, mal sehen


----------



## mondo-mania (1. Januar 2013)

So... hoffe ist so ausreichend...






Die grünen Punkte sind potentielle Berührungspunkte. Aber der Bolzen ist wie gesagt überhaupt kein Problem. Um den einzuklemmen müsste ich ca. 6 volle Umdrehungen vorspannen...Also die oberen Punkte sind logischer Weise im ausgefederten, sowie kaum belasteten Zustand.

Die unteren links nähern sich beim Einfedern sehr sehr nah aber halt nicht ganz. Also Haaresbreite.

So kann man jetzt auch sehen, dass man den Dämpfer, um ihn aus der oberen Aufnahme zu bekommen etwas mit der hinteren Schwinge nach oben/vorne drücken muss da das reine nach vorneklappen durch den Bolzen wieder behindert wird.

Rein vom fahrverhalten find ich den Dämpfe genial. Aber ich fahr so auch meine 60 km touren. Ich schätze mal das Rad wiegt so 15,5 aber ich hab ne gute Pumpe mir is das Gewicht vom Rad dermaßen egal...


EDIT !!! :

Ich seh grad in meiner Zeichnung ist das jetz etwas blöd gelaufen.. Hier würde der Bolzen beim Einfedern ja erst mal hochgedrückt werden. Aber in wirklich keit ist die Bahnkurve eher so 40 ° also mehr nach rechts(weg von den Windungen) als nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Januar 2013)

echt tolle Info und coole Farbe 
Bin jetzt natürlich noch ungeduldiger was das warten angeht. Mit etwas Glück, bekomme ich ihn ja vielleicht doch schneller als angegeben 
Das Gewicht ist mir eigentlich auch so hoch, wie breit.
Ich habe mir mal ne 500er Feder dazu bestellt.


----------



## swoosh999 (3. Januar 2013)

Frypan schrieb:


> Hier mal die Bilder mit montiertem Adapter einmal durchgefedert und neutral.
> Ich finde es sieht vielversprechend aus; ich werde die Führung einfach mal montieren wenn die passende da ist, da Canoyon es ja nicht für nötig hält mich zurückzurufen...



hallo, ich war lange zeit abwesend und gebe nun wieder meinen senf dazu 

so wie ich die letzten 50 seiten überflogen habe, willst du eine x-guide iscg05 an den strive rahmen mittels adapterplatte, wie auf dem bild zu erkennen, schrauben, richtig?

leider wird das nicht funktionieren. der canyon-adapter ist nur für hammerschmidt-getriebe gedacht. mit adapter wirst du die kurbel nicht mehr drauf bekommen.


----------



## Frypan (3. Januar 2013)

Ok, woran liegt das dann?
Sitzt der Guide dann zu weit außen?


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal gesehen, dass sich jemand einen DHX Coil ins Strive gebaut hat.


Passt eigentlich auch ein Vivid Coil ins Strive?

Nur mal rein interessehalber. Weil der Vivid ist etwas voluminöser, jedenfalls die Feder, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## FlyingLizard (3. Januar 2013)

Sieh mal bei mondo-mania im Album der hat den drin. nächste Woche wird bei mir der Rs Kage eingebaut


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Januar 2013)

Frypan schrieb:


> Das Torque ist doch ein 4-Gelenker, oder?
> Das Strive ist ein Eingelenker und der Drehpunkt liegt oberhalb der Umwerferplatte. Die Platte bewegt sich beim Einfedern vom Adapter weg.


Ja, das Torque ist ein 4-Gelenker. Aber damit hat das nichts zu tun, lediglich mit der Drehpunkt-Lage. Ich hätte vom Foto her echt nicht gedacht, dass das passt...! Aber ist ja gut, dass es anscheinend doch klappt 




Frypan schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn mit dem HT Werkzeug?


Na damit schraubst du die Tretlagerschale raus - was du für die Montage einer BB-mount Führung hättest machen müssen. Aber scheint ja dann hinfällig zu sein, außr du brauchst einen zusätzlichen Spacer unterm Tretlager (siehe weiter unten...)




stromb6 schrieb:


> Naja das sehe ich etwas anders. Für mich hat ein Rahmen dann ISCG oder ISCG05 wenn ich dort ohne Adapterplatte meine Kettenführung mit ISCG anschrauben kann (siehe Specialized uva). Das man dort keine Kettenführungen mit ISCG montieren kann habe ich ja nie behauptet. Hab nur geschrieben das man die Adapterplatte benötigt die bei meinem Strive nicht mitgeliefert wurde.


Wenn der Rahmen gar keine Aufnahme hat und man einen ISCG-Adapter unters Tretlager klemmen muss, DANN finde ich, kann man von einem Adapter reden. Aber bei den Canyon Rahmen würde ich das eher als "abnehmbare ISCG-Aufnahme" bezeichen. Allerings echt kurios, dass die nicht standardmäßig mitgeliefert wird... mal wieder Canyon-typischer Schwachsinn  Ich hatte bei meinen beiden Torques im Auslieferungszustand jeweils etwas mit ISCG montiert (Hammershit/KeFü), daher war der bei mir immer dabei - und ich dachte auch, dass der echt fix zum Rahmen gehört und IMMER dabei ist, wie beim Framekit auch.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Am einfachsten wäre es wirklich die originale Canyon Platte der Kettenführung zu lassen und hinten einfach den kurzen E13 TRS Dual Slider zu montieren.


Das geht ja generell mit jeder Rolle und jeder unteren Führung, die man einzeln bekommt. Die Teile der anderen e.13 KeFüs kriegt man ja auch, vielleicht kommt der der TRS+ Dual auch bald!? Braucht der aber keine zusätzliche Führung? Sieht für mich aus, als könnte sich sonst der Käfig verdrehen...




swoosh999 schrieb:


> so wie ich die letzten 50 seiten überflogen habe, willst du eine x-guide iscg05 an den strive rahmen mittels adapterplatte, wie auf dem bild zu erkennen, schrauben, richtig?
> 
> leider wird das nicht funktionieren. der canyon-adapter ist nur für hammerschmidt-getriebe gedacht. mit adapter wirst du die kurbel nicht mehr drauf bekommen.


Und warum das bitte?  Wäre mir völlig neu. Man muss bei vielen Kettenführungen für 2 KB einen zusätzlichen Spacer unter der Lagerschale verbauen (1mm reicht i. d. R.), dann passt normal wieder alles.




4Stroke schrieb:


> Passt eigentlich auch ein Vivid Coil ins Strive?


Genau 10 Postings über deinem ist ein Foto von einem Strive mit Vivid Coil


----------



## DiHo (4. Januar 2013)

@kraft werk
.......die blöde "machmoplatz" Stelle kenn ich doch....ist doch in dem kleinen Bikepark in Hochspeyer oder? 
an dem Eck hab ich auch schon Salto versucht


----------



## mondo-mania (5. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Sieh mal bei mondo-mania im Album der hat den drin. nächste Woche wird bei mir der Rs Kage eingebaut



Gerade die getrennt einstellbare Zugstufe (und natürlich die Federkennlinie) haben mich dazu gerbacht den Vivid einzubauen.

Ich will nicht sagen dass der kage schlecht ist, habe ihn schließlich noch nicht gefahren, aber er ist doch eine seeehr vereinfachte Version des Vivid. Da musste dann schon Glück mit dem Highspeedreboundtune haben

Ehrlicher weise muss ich auch noch sagen:

Auf dem Bild weiter oben kann man vllt sehen, dass ich mir son kleines Matschschild zwischen Dämpfer und Sitzrohr gebastelt hab. Das ist so ne Mudblade von SKS die ich zerschnippelt hab. Da die aber schon ca. 2 mm dick ist, habe ich erst gesehen wie nah der Dämpfer dem Sitzrohr kommt. Da war dann so ne kleine Kuhle abgeschruppt von der untersten Dämpferwindung. Daher ist an dieser Stelle der Feder die schwarze beschichtung ab die auch rel. dick ist.

So nun habe ich darauf hin dieses matsch schild hinter das Sitzrohr gebaut und anschließend wie oben beschrieben nachgeprüft ob Diese Stelle der Feder auch bis an das Rohr käme und hab dann glücklicherweise festgestellt, dass dem nicht so ist. Aber ich "vermute" dass das extremst knapp ist und schon das bischen abgerubbelte Federbeschichtung den Kontakt unterbindet.

Fakt ist, die Feder kommt nicht ans Sitzrohr !

Also ist ne 600er Feder und die ist merklich dicker wie die 550 geschweigedenn 500er Feder. Und falls du nicht über 75 Kilo wiegst sollte eine 550er Feder durchaus reichen.

Paar Eckdaten:

600er Feder
etwas erhöhte Progression (230 PSI im piggy)
So gut wie keine Vorspannung
= 25 % SAG bei ca. 83 "Fahrbereitkilo"

Falls jemand Bock hat, fahre morgen so kurz Nachmittag mal nach Bendorf-Sayn ins Brexbachtal. Wollt da schon immermal fahren kenn mich aber kein bischen aus.. Da im Wald beim Kletterpark

Gruß


----------



## swoosh999 (5. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und warum das bitte?  Wäre mir völlig neu. Man muss bei vielen Kettenführungen für 2 KB einen zusätzlichen Spacer unter der Lagerschale verbauen (1mm reicht i. d. R.), dann passt normal wieder alles.


normal ja, aber beim strive nicht 
ganz einfach, ich habe selbst mehrere kefü probiert..gamut, x-guid, e13trs..und spreche aus erfahrung, dass die kurbel selbst bei einem spacer nicht mehr drauf geht und verbreite keineswegs gefährliches halbwissen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Gerade die getrennt einstellbare Zugstufe (und natürlich die Federkennlinie) haben mich dazu gerbacht den Vivid einzubauen.
> 
> Ich will nicht sagen dass der kage schlecht ist, habe ihn schließlich noch nicht gefahren, aber er ist doch eine seeehr vereinfachte Version des Vivid. Da musste dann schon Glück mit dem Highspeedreboundtune haben
> 
> ...



Für mich sollte der Coil umbau zum testen gemacht werden.Daher kam für mich der etwas günstigere Kage in Frage. Komischerweise tauchen seit meiner Bestellung immer mehr Coilfahrer auf

Dann hoffe ich mal das ich mit Federwahl richtig liege und jede Menge Spaß haben werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (5. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dann wohl raus aus der Coil Sache, da ich ne recht dicke Feder bräuchte  (wiege fahrfertig etwa 92 kg) . Egal, der DHX ist auch ok und ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. Januar 2013)

Du wirst einfach mal auf Diät gesetzt dann passt das


----------



## sirios (5. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Du wirst einfach mal auf Diät gesetzt dann passt das



och, so wichtig ist mir das gar nicht mit dem Coil ...


----------



## stromb6 (5. Januar 2013)

Da muss ich Sirios recht geben. Bin mit meinem umgebauten DHX mehr als zufrieden. Das Strive ist mein Tourenbike und da brauch ich keinen Vivid oder Kage. Ich bau nicht das Bike um 1000 Euro um damit es leichter wird und setz mir dann einen Stein in den Rahmen.
Mein DHX ist mit 415g schon schwer genug. Der Kage und der Vivid wiegen 400-420g ohne Feder. Die Feder wird geschätzt so zwischen 400-550g wiegen, je nach Federhärte. Mal zum vergleich der originale Float wiegt 210g und der Vivid dann mindestens 800-900g.
Ist mir persönlich viel zu schwer und für den Einsatzbereich meines Strives absolut nicht notwendig.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das geht ja generell mit jeder Rolle und jeder unteren Führung, die man einzeln bekommt. Die Teile der anderen e.13 KeFüs kriegt man ja auch, vielleicht kommt der der TRS+ Dual auch bald!? Braucht der aber keine zusätzliche Führung? Sieht für mich aus, als könnte sich sonst der Käfig verdrehen...


Ja das ist leider richtig. Konnte leider noch keinen kurzen Slider bekommen um zu versuchen den an die originale Canyon KEFÜ zu schrauben. Aber ich werde wohl eine TRS dual(mit kurzem Slider) bestellen und dann jemanden suchen der mir die TRS Grundplatte so nachbaut (fräst), dass sie nicht die ISCG05 Aufnahme hat, sondern direkt an den Canyon Rahmen passt. Will nämlich meinen Bash an der Kurbel lassen und nicht den an der KEFÜ verwenden. Wird sicher nicht leicht so einen zu finden aber zur Not wird das hoffentlich die Maschinenbau HTL in meiner Stadt machen. Die haben CNC Fräsen genug.

Das ist eigentlich eine Aufgabe die Canyon selbst hätte erledigen sollen. Ist schon Schwachsinn das die solche Kettenführungen verbauen, aber wenn du die schrottest bekommst keine zu kaufen bei denen. GZ


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. Januar 2013)

Mir ist schon bewusst das der Coil schwerer ist. Da es aber mein ein-für-alles-Bike ist und mich das Gewicht wie schon erwähnt, nicht im geringsten interessiert, ist es schon in Ordnung so.


----------



## stromb6 (5. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Mir ist schon bewusst das der Coil schwerer ist. Da es aber mein ein-für-alles-Bike ist und mich das Gewicht wie schon erwähnt, nicht im geringsten interessiert, ist es schon in Ordnung so.



Naja aber dann wundert mich deine Bikewahl. Wenn mir das Gewicht Latte ist und ich nur ein Bike fahren würde hätte ich kein Strive sondern ein Torque EX genommen. Denn egal wie viel du am Fahrwerk des Strive änderst du wirst  bergab nie so gut unterwegs sein wie am Torque. Und wenn du swieso nicht die großen bergauf Ambitionen hast passt das Torque perfekt.
Das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, die Hauptsache ist das du damit glücklich bist. Wünsch dir viel Spass damit.


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. Januar 2013)

Das Strive ist mein erstes Enduro mit dem ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin. Wenn durch den Coilumbau das Heck noch etwas sensibler wird, bin ich bestens damit bedient. Solange es noch geht und ich noch nicht über die Pisten brettern kann wie die Profis,werde ich es noch fahren.  Klar muss es jedem selbst gefallen. Das nächste Bike wird natürlich schon eher in Richtung Torque gehen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Da es aber mein ein-für-alles-Bike ist . . .



 Ich könnte mein STRIVE niemals durch den Schmodder jagen - ausser ich würde Rennen damit fahren. 

Zum Glück habe ich Ausweichmöglichkeiten


----------



## wholeStepDown (5. Januar 2013)

ich hab eben versucht, die frisch eingetroffene 2.5er muddy mary auf die sun ringle (VR) zu ziehen. nach allen möglichen versuchsanordnungen hab ich es bisher nicht geschafft, dass der mantel komplett im felgenbett sitzt.
Der graue Rand auf dem Bild hat überall den gleichen Abstand- ist also nicht nur in der Gegend des Ventils.
"Lustig", was zu empfohlenen Reifenbreite auf der Canyon Webseite steht:



> Folgende Werte werden empfohlen:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Breiter ist der allemal  

Ein bekannter hat die Mary auch auf der Sun Ringle - oder hat der gezaubert und die 2.5er geht da "eigentlich" nicht drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (5. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich könnte mein STRIVE niemals durch den Schmodder jagen - ausser ich würde Rennen damit fahren.
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich Ausweichmöglichkeiten



Definier mal "Schmodder"? Warum soll man mit dem Bike nicht mal durch den Matsch brettern ?


----------



## kraft_werk (5. Januar 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich hab eben versucht, die frisch eingetroffene 2.5er muddy mary auf die sun ringle (VR) zu ziehen. nach allen möglichen versuchsanordnungen hab ich es bisher nicht geschafft, dass der mantel komplett im felgenbett sitzt.
> Der graue Rand auf dem Bild hat überall den gleichen Abstand- ist also nicht nur in der Gegend des Ventils.
> 
> ...
> ...



Das passt schon! Dieser graue Rand ist eine "anti-rutsch"-Beschichtung, die wohl breiter ist, als der Felgenrand hoch.
Sieht bei meinen Rädern auch so aus, und hält seit monaten einwandfrei! ..inklusive Park besuch und niedrigem Luftdruck


----------



## stromb6 (5. Januar 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich hab eben versucht, die frisch eingetroffene 2.5er muddy mary auf die sun ringle (VR) zu ziehen. nach allen möglichen versuchsanordnungen hab ich es bisher nicht geschafft, dass der mantel komplett im felgenbett sitzt.
> Der graue Rand auf dem Bild hat überall den gleichen Abstand- ist also nicht nur in der Gegend des Ventils.
> 
> Ein bekannter hat die Mary auch auf der Sun Ringle - oder hat der gezaubert und die 2.5er geht da "eigentlich" nicht drauf?



Die 2,5er Mary passen definitiv auf die Charger Felgen. Ich bin damit schon am Vertride gefahren.


----------



## mondo-mania (5. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich könnte mein STRIVE niemals durch den Schmodder jagen - ausser ich würde Rennen damit fahren.
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich Ausweichmöglichkeiten



Da musst ich grad grinsen 

Komme gerade frisch gesprenkelt  ausm Wald. Ich glaub ich bin noch nach keinem Urlaub mit so ner gesunden  bräune im Gesicht nach hause gekommen...

Das  isn MTB, die sind dafür gemacht worden durch den Schmodder zu jagen..  Gibt ja en Grund für die teueren Komponenten an so nem MTB. Im Gegensatz  zu nem Rennrad kommt zur Gewichtsersparnis als aller erstes die  Witterungsbeständigkeit.

Aber grad mal was anderes, ist dein Strive Racerahmen en Crashreplacement ? In deinem Album kann man nur irgend ein geknicktes Rohr sehen. Ist das das 2012 Strive gewesen ? Wie isn das passiert ?




sirios schrieb:


> Ich bin dann wohl raus aus der Coil Sache, da ich ne recht dicke Feder bräuchte  (wiege fahrfertig etwa 92 kg) . Egal, der DHX ist auch ok und ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen



Also wie schon gesagt. Ein VAN oder DHX coil würde durchaus passen, wegen der viel dünneren Fox-Feder.


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. Januar 2013)

@Gianty: 

Ein Strive fühlt sich doch erst richtig wohl wenn es komplett zugesaut ist.Ich warte doch nicht mit biken bis alles trocken ist.  

sag mal ist an deinem Strive die Schrift orange oder ist das jetzt rot?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Januar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Definier mal "Schmodder"? Warum soll man mit dem Bike nicht mal durch den Matsch brettern ?



Ich habe schon so viele Rostlager aus den Hinterbauten ausgebaut, dass ich mir irgendwann ein "HT-Winterbike" aufgebaut habe. Wobei meine eigenen Bikes noch in "gutem" Zustand waren. Aber die Lager/Hinterbauten der Kollegen, deren Bikes ich jahrelang mitgewartet habe, waren z.T. so hinüber, dass ich irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hatte.

Ein HT ist im Winter einfach wartungsärmer. Hinzu kommt noch der erhebliche Verschleiß, der auch entsprechende Kosten verursacht. An den Rädern mit denen wir die Rennen fahren, sind keine allzu verschleißfesten  Teile verbaut 

Ansonsten liebe ich schon das "durch den Schlamm brettern" - vor allem in den Rennen. Dann kann ich den anderen nämlich auch mal wegfahren  






Dann setze ich aber eher das HT ein. Das Fully kommt überwiegend auf Langstrecken, schnellen Marathons oder 6h-Rennen zum Einsatz. 

Das STRIVE ist nur mein "Spaßrad" damit unser Junior nicht alleine durch die Flowtrails irren muss 

Wir sind in der glücklichen Lage, zu jedem Einsatzzweck ein passendes Rädchen im Keller zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Komme gerade frisch gesprenkelt  ausm Wald. Ich glaub ich bin noch nach keinem Urlaub mit so ner gesunden  bräune im Gesicht nach hause gekommen...



Wir haben heute auch 2h ordentlich im Schmodder gewühlt - aber mit unseren Winterbikes...



mondo-mania schrieb:


> Das  isn MTB, die sind dafür gemacht worden durch den Schmodder zu jagen..  Gibt ja en Grund für die teueren Komponenten an so nem MTB.



Wenn wir unsere Racebikes das ganze Jahr über durch den Schmodder fahren würden käme ich mit den Reparaturen nicht mehr nach....von den Kosten mal ganz abgesehen. Der Verschleiß ist so schon groß genug ( s.weiter unten ) 



mondo-mania schrieb:


> Aber grad mal was anderes, ist dein Strive Racerahmen en Crashreplacement ? In deinem Album kann man nur irgend ein geknicktes Rohr sehen. Ist das das 2012 Strive gewesen ? Wie isn das passiert ?



Ja, der STRIVE-Racerahmen ist ein CR-Rahmen. Ich hatte das 3 Monate alte Rädchen leider gegen einen Baum gesetzt. Die Erklärung dazu ist in Teil1 zu finden


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @Gianty: Ein Strive fühlt sich doch erst richtig wohl wenn es komplett zugesaut ist.Ich warte doch nicht mit biken bis alles trocken ist



Ich bin alles andere als ein Schönwetterbiker - ganz im Gegenteil. Ich trainiere sehr viel im Regen/Schlamm 

Aber das STRIVE ist eher mein Schönwetterbike - da oute ich mich gerne 
Ansonsten wird keins unserer Rädchen geschont sondern "artgerecht" bewegt.



FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @Gianty ..sag mal ist an deinem Strive die Schrift orange oder ist das jetzt rot?



Die Schrift ist eher orange, wobei es mir dunkler erscheint als das OBI-Orange des alten Rahmens ( müsste man mal im direkten Vergleich sehen ). Auf alle Fälle sieht es richtig gut aus. Von daher hatte der Austausch des Rahmens seine gute ( wenn auch schmerzhafte ) Seite.


----------



## mondo-mania (5. Januar 2013)

Mal ne Frage. Kollege hatn Strive Rahmen in Concerbrown metallic Größe S von 2011.

Ca. 600 km Fahrleistung erst. Was meint ihr was man noch dafür bekommt ? Natürlich inklusive dem Fox RP23 ??

Und außerdem werde ich bald ein nagelneuen ungefahrenen Striverahmen von 2013 haben den ich auch verkaufen werde.
Gruß 

Falls jemand direkt Interesse hat -> pm


----------



## FlyingLizard (6. Januar 2013)

@Gianty: 

so is dat auch richtig 

 @mondo-mania: 

dir kann ich nicht sagen was du noch dafür bekommst. 
Was ist mit deinem jetztigen passiert?


----------



## mondo-mania (6. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @_mondo-mania_:
> 
> dir kann ich nicht sagen was du noch dafür bekommst.
> Was ist mit deinem jetztigen passiert?



Ich fahre zunehmend mehr Freeride und daher hatte sich im Nachhinein herausgestellt, dass ein Torque für mich die sinnvolle Alternative gewesen wäre. Aber ich war bis dato auch so zufrieden. 

Nun ist aber der Fall eingetreten, dass an meinem Striverahmen an der unterseite des Oberrohrs und an den Eingängen der Innenverlegten Zügen der Lack Blasen geworfen hat, bis hin zu aufplatzenden Stellen.
Bei Canyon hat man dann entschieden, dass es ein Produktionsfehler sei und das im Rahmen der Gewährleistung einen neuen Rahmen gibt. Dann kam mir die Idee ich könnte den Verkaufen und mir das Torque Frameset kaufen, da das ja auch viel billiger ist wie das Strive Frameset.

Mein Kumpel hat den besagten S Rahmen aber zu klein gewählt und kauft mir jetzt den Strive M Rahmen ab, sodass ich mir von dem Geld dann ein Torquerahmen kauf.

Und auf Gewährleistung beim Rahmentausch auf ein anderes Modell umzusteigen (auch wenns billiger ist) geht leider aus bürokratischen Gründen nicht. (Zitat Canyon)

Deswegen will er jetzt seinen S Rahmen loswerden....


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Gerade die getrennt einstellbare Zugstufe (und natürlich die Federkennlinie) haben mich dazu gerbacht den Vivid einzubauen.
> 
> Ich will nicht sagen dass der kage schlecht ist, habe ihn schließlich noch nicht gefahren, aber er ist doch eine seeehr vereinfachte Version des Vivid. Da musste dann schon Glück mit dem Highspeedreboundtune haben


Nicht alles, was billiger ist oder weniger Verstellungen hat ist schlechter  Ich bin den Kage selbst auch noch nicht gefahren, aber es gibt sogar Leute, die beide getestet haben und den Kage besser fanden...! Die meisten Dämpfer haben keine getrennt verstellbare Zugstufe und die meisten Fahrer brauchen das auch nicht - und 90% der Fahrer die es haben, wissen nicht, wie sie es sinnvoll einstellen können  Macht auch nur bei hartem Einsatz wirklich Sinn.
So sehr vereinfacht ist der Kage eigentlich auch gar nicht, es ist einfach nur das preiswertere 1:1 Gegenstück, das weniger Verstelloptionen hat - vgl. Lyrik vs. Domain, wobei der Kage bei allen verwendeten Materialien identisch und sogar minimal leichter ist. Relativ gesehen kriegt man bei Kage (150 neu!) mehr Dämpfer fürs Geld...!
Aber ich habe ja auch einen Vivid, also nicht dass ich etwas gegen den Dämpfer sagen wollen würde 




swoosh999 schrieb:


> normal ja, aber beim strive nicht
> ganz einfach, ich habe selbst mehrere kefü probiert..gamut, x-guid, e13trs..und spreche aus erfahrung, dass die kurbel selbst bei einem spacer nicht mehr drauf geht und verbreite keineswegs gefährliches halbwissen.


Ganz ehrlich: ich kann mir das immer noch nicht vorstellen...! Ich hatte einfach schon zu viele zum Teil recht problematische Rahmen in der Hand, die ALLE mit ISCG-KeFü fahrbar waren, um mir das vorstellen zu können. Könntest du evtl. genauer begründen/beschreiben, WAS da nicht gepasst hat? Redest du evtl. in deinem Fall von einer Race Face Kurbel? Die Teile sind i. V. m. einer KeFü nämlich leider extrem zickig und u. U. echt problematisch. In dem Fall kann man sich nur einen Gefallen tun und eine Shimano Kurbel kaufen (wenn man keinen Bash fahren will, am besten gleich eine 2-fach), damit passt es zu >99% 




stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich bau nicht das Bike um 1000 Euro um damit es leichter wird und setz mir dann einen Stein in den Rahmen.
> Mein DHX ist mit 415g schon schwer genug. Der Kage und der Vivid wiegen 400-420g ohne Feder. Die Feder wird geschätzt so zwischen 400-550g wiegen, je nach Federhärte. Mal zum vergleich der originale Float wiegt 210g und der Vivid dann mindestens 800-900g.
> Ist mir persönlich viel zu schwer und für den Einsatzbereich meines Strives absolut nicht notwendig.


Das ist alles SEHR relativ... wenn jemand nur das Strive hat bzw. es sein dickstes Bike ist, kann sowas durchaus schon irgendwo Sinn machen.
Zum Gewicht: mein Vivid EBL 222mm wog mit 300er Ti-Feder 660g (ohne Buchsen), der kürzere fürs Strive läge sicher nochmal einige Gramm darunter. Ist natürlich immer noch schwerer als ein Float oder auch ein DHX Air, aber je nach Einsatz auch eine ganz andere Hausnummer in Sachen Performance. Ob es einem das wert ist, muss jeder selbst wissen...
Generell hast du aber auf jeden Fall recht: wenn jemand solche Überlegungen anstellt bzw. das Strive in Richtung bergab optimieren will, wäre egal wie ein Torque immer die bessere Wahl gewesen.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Ja das ist leider richtig. Konnte leider noch keinen kurzen Slider bekommen um zu versuchen den an die originale Canyon KEFÜ zu schrauben. Aber ich werde wohl eine TRS dual(mit kurzem Slider) bestellen und dann jemanden suchen der mir die TRS Grundplatte so nachbaut (fräst), dass sie nicht die ISCG05 Aufnahme hat, sondern direkt an den Canyon Rahmen passt.


Ja, genau so habe ich das auch vor - in welcher Ausführung bei der unteren Führung steht bei mir noch in den Sternen, weil ich drauf spekuliere, in absehbarer Zeit auf 1 Kettenblatt und Taco umzusteigen, aber die Grundidee ist die gleiche. Ich habe für 2-fach X-Guide sowie TRS+ Dual und für 1-fach X0 sowie LG1 als Ideen-/Teilespender im Visier. Wenn man die Grundplatte individuell fertigen lässt, ist man da ja auch recht flexibel. Ich will die Platte am liebsten aus einer CFK-Platte fräsen lassen, aber derjenige, bei dem ich schon einige solche Sachen machen lies, hat leider niemanden mehr an der Hand, der ihm die Sachen fräsen kann 
BTW: Im Falle des Umbaus auf 1-fach werde ich wohl mal ausprobieren, ob die XCX-ST E-Type an der Umwerfer-Aufnahme für die obere Führung verwendbar ist. 




wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich hab eben versucht, die frisch eingetroffene 2.5er muddy mary auf die sun ringle (VR) zu ziehen. nach allen möglichen versuchsanordnungen hab ich es bisher nicht geschafft, dass der mantel komplett im felgenbett sitzt.
> Der graue Rand auf dem Bild hat überall den gleichen Abstand- ist also nicht nur in der Gegend des Ventils.


Der Reifen geht da schon drauf, das mit dem grauen Rand ist auch völlig normal. Aber generell halte ich es nicht für sehr sinnvoll, so eine Wuchtbrumme auf einer so schmalen Felge zu fahren. Ich finde es selbst bei den 2.35er Schwalbe schon besser, eine Felge mit allerwenigstens 23mm Maulweite zu fahren, besser 25mm oder mehr. Ein 2.5er MM wäre mir auf einer Felge mit <23mm Maulweite zu "rund", das fährt sich meiner Meinung (und aktiven Er*fahr*ung) nach in Kurven ziemlich bescheiden. Für so Sachen wie Stolperbiken mag das gehen, aber gerade da machen breitere Felgen auch absolut Sinn.


----------



## swoosh999 (6. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: ich kann mir das immer noch nicht vorstellen...! Ich hatte einfach schon zu viele zum Teil recht problematische Rahmen in der Hand, die ALLE mit ISCG-KeFü fahrbar waren, um mir das vorstellen zu können. Könntest du evtl. genauer begründen/beschreiben, WAS da nicht gepasst hat? Redest du evtl. in deinem Fall von einer Race Face Kurbel? Die Teile sind i. V. m. einer KeFü nämlich leider extrem zickig und u. U. echt problematisch. In dem Fall kann man sich nur einen Gefallen tun und eine Shimano Kurbel kaufen (wenn man keinen Bash fahren will, am besten gleich eine 2-fach), damit passt es zu >99%


ok, dann komm zu mir und wir probieren es nochmals aus 
das problem ist, dass der aufgeschraubte canyon-adapter die kurbel an der innenseite der befestigungsschrauben für´s kleine KB "auf bock geht". auf deutsch: der adapter passt nicht durch den 64er lochreis. in meinen fall ne Sram S2200 kurbel, dürfte aber bei jeder anderen auch so sein.

ich zerleg und verkauf das bike eh in den nächsten 2 wochen, dann mach ich extra für dich nochmal´s bilder


----------



## Jason13 (6. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Reifen geht da schon drauf, das mit dem grauen Rand ist auch völlig normal. Aber generell halte ich es nicht für sehr sinnvoll, so eine Wuchtbrumme auf einer so schmalen Felge zu fahren. Ich finde es selbst bei den 2.35er Schwalbe schon besser, eine Felge mit allerwenigstens 23mm Maulweite zu fahren, besser 25mm oder mehr. Ein 2.5er MM wäre mir auf einer Felge mit <23mm Maulweite zu "rund", das fährt sich meiner Meinung (und aktiven Er*fahr*ung) nach in Kurven ziemlich bescheiden. Für so Sachen wie Stolperbiken mag das gehen, aber gerade da machen breitere Felgen auch absolut Sinn.



Ich werde den muddy Marry in 2.35 auf spank stiffy im torque gapstar fahren


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Januar 2013)

eben nochmal wegen dem Kage angerufen. 
Der Kage wird erst ab KW17 mit passendem Tune erhältlich sein.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Januar 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ok, dann komm zu mir und wir probieren es nochmals aus


Zu weit! 




swoosh999 schrieb:


> das problem ist, dass der aufgeschraubte canyon-adapter die kurbel an der innenseite der befestigungsschrauben für´s kleine KB "auf bock geht". auf deutsch: der adapter passt nicht durch den 64er lochreis. in meinen fall ne Sram S2200 kurbel, dürfte aber bei jeder anderen auch so sein.


Ok, das ist genau der Punkt, an dem ich auch schon Probleme hatte - aber nicht mit der ISCG-Platte selbst, sondern bei zusätzlich verbauter Kettenführung mit 3mm Dicke...! Da hat ein zusätzlicher Spacer unter der Lagerschale aber gereicht, um die nötige Haaresbreite Freigang zu gewährleisten. Genau das geht übrigens bei den RF Kurbeln nicht, die klemmen dann nicht mehr richtig, bzw. man spannt sie gegen das Lager, welches dann unweigerlich über den Jordan geht.
Klar, ISCG ist so ein "Standard", der in der Breite bei verschiedenen Herstellern gerne mal etwas variiert, aber so viel?!? Das ist genau der Punkt, den ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen kann (ich hoffe du verzeihst mir das, ist echt nicht persönlich gemeint ). Hast du zufällig mal die Dicke deines ISCG-Adapters gemessen? Vielleicht gibts da ja auch Unterschiede, da ja anscheinend auch die Umwerfer-Adapter unterschiedlich sind. Der bei meinen beiden Torques hatte immer ziemlich genau 5mm. Wie viel Ausgleich in der Breite wäre denn nötig, dass es passt? Würde es ohne die Befestigungsschrauben des kleinne KB schon passen? Ich kenne die Sram S2200 Kurbel nicht, klingt aber nach 2-fach? dann sollte die an der Stelle *theoretisch* eh 2,5mm mehr Platz haben als eine 3-fach...




Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich werde den muddy Marry in 2.35 auf spank stiffy im torque gapstar fahren


29mm Maulweite war bisher das Breiteste, worauf ich Schwalbe 2.35/2.4 Reifen gefahren habe. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das auf der Stiffy mit nochmal 5mm mehr aussieht... Bilder posten!  (im richtigen Thread dann )


EDIT: puhh, das mit dem Kage ist ja krass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Januar 2013)

habe ihn nun abbestellt und mich doch für was anderes entschieden


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> habe ihn nun abbestellt und mich doch für was anderes entschieden



Ein TORQUE FRX


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Januar 2013)

Doch Vivid?


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ein TORQUE FRX


früher oder später wird es wohl darauf hinaus laufen
werde diese Saison aber auf jeden Fall noch bei nem Strive bleiben. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Doch Vivid?



Du könntest evtl. von mir enttäuscht sein, da es doch ein Luftdämpfer wird. Ja ich weiß, ich ändere manchmal schnell die Meinung 

Dieser hat mir nun zugesagt und wurde heute vorbestellt: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=593204

Sobald ich aber ein Torque habe, wird dann natürlich voll auf Coil gesetzt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> werde diese Saison aber auf jeden Fall noch bei nem Strive bleiben.



Endet Deine Saison auch immer im Frühjahr?


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Januar 2013)

ich hoffe nicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Du könntest evtl. von mir enttäuscht sein, da es doch ein Luftdämpfer wird. Ja ich weiß, ich ändere manchmal schnell die Meinung


Als ob ich voll der Coil Nazi wäre   Ist doch deine Entscheidung  Und zum Strive passt es ja in der Tat auch besser...




FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Dieser hat mir nun zugesagt und wurde heute vorbestellt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=593204


Oh, ich bin SEHR gespannt!


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Januar 2013)

so direkt wollte ich jetzt nicht sein 

Hatte heute mal bei denen nachgefragt wann er in Deutschland erscheinen wird. Da es schon Ende des Monats soweit sein soll, wurde er es dann.


----------



## Mr_Protektor (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir ein Strive zu bestellen. Ich bräuchte jetzt nur noch die tatsächliche Oberrohrlänge des L-Rahmens (m wäre auch interessant), also horizontal zwischen Steuerrohr und Sattelstütze. Auf der Canyon-Seite wird nur horizontal bis Mitte Sitzrohr gemessen. Ist euch das bei Canyon auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Bemaßung der Oberrohrlänge anders ist im Vergleich zu allen anderen Herstellern?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (8. Januar 2013)

Mr_Protektor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir ein Strive zu bestellen. Ich bräuchte jetzt nur noch die tatsächliche Oberrohrlänge des L-Rahmens (m wäre auch interessant), also horizontal zwischen Steuerrohr und Sattelstütze. Auf der Canyon-Seite wird nur horizontal bis Mitte Sitzrohr gemessen. Ist euch das bei Canyon auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Bemaßung der Oberrohrlänge anders ist im Vergleich zu allen anderen Herstellern?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Deswegen hatte ich damals auch schon Kontakt mit Canyon aufgenommen.
Fakt ist, dass Canyon genauso misst wie alle anderen auch und es eine falsche schematische Darstellung auf der HP ist.

Fakt ist auch, das ich selbst bei meinem L nachgemessen habe.
Es sind horizontal Mitte Steuerrohr - Mitte Sattelstütze tatsächlich 615mm.
Parallel von Mitte Steuerrohr - Mitte Sitzrohr (direkt gemessen) sind es um die 585mm. Genauen Wert kann ich dir heute abend liefern, da ich gerade meinen Rahmen zerlege und verkaufe. Bei Interesse PM !


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt meinen Vorbau gegen einen Holzfeller mit 50mm und 0° getauscht. Momentan überlege ich mir auch noch einen breiteren Lenker zu kaufen. Würde hier auch zum Holzfeller mit 730mm Breite tendieren. Den gibt es es mit 20mm Rise und 40mm Rise.
Mein jetziger Lenker hat 25mm Rise und die Schalthebel gehen gerade noch so über das Oberrohr ohne zu streifen, deswegen würde ich lieber den neuen Lenker mit 40mm nehmen.

Jetzt seit ihr gefragt, spricht was gegen 40mm Rise?


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2013)

Die Stylepolizei ist gegen 40mm Rise. Wenn es dir gefällt, passt und du gut mit zurecht kommst dann würde ich es auch so fahren. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sirios (8. Januar 2013)

Ich hab 30 mm Rise und bisher noch nix von der Stylepolizei zu hören bekommen !


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2013)

Den Lenker gibt es laut Sram Homepage auch mit 30mm. Wäre optimal für mich, aber in den bekannten Online-Shops gibt es immer nur die 20mm und 40mm Variante

Zum verrückt werden


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Januar 2013)

wie wärs damit? 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=91521

Bild gibts hier : http://www.mountainbikebitz.com/images/products/2012_funn_full_on_riser_mtb_bar_black.jpg

hab den auch nur in weiß und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2013)

Werde mir jetzt einen Boobar mit 30mm Rise und 740mm Breite kaufen...

danke für die Tips


----------



## Erroll (8. Januar 2013)

Sei vorsichtig mit dem Boobar. In 740 mm fängt die Verdickung des Lenkers sehr früh an. Sprich du kannst deine Schalt/ und Bremsgriffe nicht sehr weit nach innen verschieben.


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Januar 2013)

Ok, muss ihn mir wohl trotzdem bestellen und mir dann genauer ansehen. Wobei ich durch die Matchmaker relativ viel Platz am Lenker habe


----------



## Bief (8. Januar 2013)

hallo zusammen!

ich will mir diesen monat ein neues bike kaufen. unter meinen favoriten ist auch das  canyon strive al. aufgrund begrenzter finanzen (student) würde es bei mir aber wohl auf das 7.0 hinauslaufen.
vor knapp 2 wochen war ich auch bei canyon vor ort und bin das bike auf dem parkplatz probe gefahren. soweit so gut, nur leider konnte ich mir so kein bild von der uphill-tauglichkeit des bikes machen. kann mir jemand dazu näheres sagen? 
14,3 kg sind ja berghoch nicht so ganz ohne...so viel spaß jede abfahrt auch bringt, aber ich will mir diese immer noch verdienen indem ich berghoch möglichst ohne schiebe- oder tragephase (soweit es das gelände zulässt) auskomme.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und nehmt mir meine bedenken bzgl des 7.0!


----------



## JulianM. (9. Januar 2013)

Bief schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> ich will mir diesen monat ein neues bike kaufen. unter meinen favoriten ist auch das  canyon strive al. aufgrund begrenzter finanzen (student) würde es bei mir aber wohl auf das 7.0 hinauslaufen.
> vor knapp 2 wochen war ich auch bei canyon vor ort und bin das bike auf dem parkplatz probe gefahren. soweit so gut, nur leider konnte ich mir so kein bild von der uphill-tauglichkeit des bikes machen. kann mir jemand dazu näheres sagen?
> ...



also zur uphill tauglichkeit kann ich nur sagen, dass du mit dem strive da bestens bedient bist. die roundabout 14kg gehen schon gut bergauf, auch wenn ich mir denke, dass da der mensch bzw der oberschenkel eher der limitierende faktor ist. die pro pedal funktion des dämpfers geht auch in ordnung!
falls du allerdings mehr auf uphill qualitäten setzt würde ich mir das nerve nochmal genauer ansehen. 
das strive ist in meinen augen ein guter kompromiss zwischen uphill und downhill mit dem man wenig falsch machen kann!


----------



## stromb6 (9. Januar 2013)

Bief schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> ich will mir diesen monat ein neues bike kaufen. unter meinen favoriten ist auch das  canyon strive al. aufgrund begrenzter finanzen (student) würde es bei mir aber wohl auf das 7.0 hinauslaufen.
> vor knapp 2 wochen war ich auch bei canyon vor ort und bin das bike auf dem parkplatz probe gefahren. soweit so gut, nur leider konnte ich mir so kein bild von der uphill-tauglichkeit des bikes machen. kann mir jemand dazu näheres sagen?
> ...







Bike1 ist ein Vertride, Bike 2 ist ein Strive. Sind also Beide tourentauglich!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Januar 2013)

Bief schrieb:


> 14,3 kg sind ja berghoch nicht so ganz ohne...


Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber: ich kann den Schwachsinn nicht mehr hören  Als ob man ein Rad mit >12kg nicht mehr bergauf fahren könnte  Der übertriebene Gewichts-Hype hier im Forum und in den Bike-Bravos ist fernab der Realität. Damals, als uns noch keiner gesagt hatte, das das nicht geht, sind wir auch mit 18kg Böcken Touren von >50km gefahren  Und nur mal so: ich habe 2 MTBs, eins mit knapp über 13kg (Enduro-Hardtail) und eins mit 16kg (Freerider) - letzteres fährt sich deutlich angenehmer bergauf...!
Etwas sachlicher ausgedrückt: für Bergauf-Tauglichkeit ist in erster Linie die Geometrie wichtig und die passt beim Strive 1a 


BTW: @stromb6: der TRS-Slider für Bashguards soll bei CRC ab 12. 2. lieferbar sein


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW: @stromb6: der TRS-Slider für Bashguards soll bei CRC ab 12. 2. lieferbar sein



hast mal ein bild?
was soll der Slider können bzw. für was soll der gedacht sein?  
bitte mal um aufklärung...


----------



## mondo-mania (9. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> eben nochmal wegen dem Kage angerufen.
> Der Kage wird erst ab KW17 mit passendem Tune erhältlich sein.



Da könnte ich dir evt. behilflich sein.

Da ich mich ja vom Striverahmen trennen werde habe ich jetzt 2 200/57 Dämpfer in M/M tune übrig die ich sehr günstig abgebe.

Hab keine Luft auf den ebay Stress und muss die rel. schnell loswerden damit ich mir en Vivid Air fürs Torque kaufen kann.

Vivid R2C tune M/M 200/57 vor 15 Betriebsstunden komplettservice, inklusive alu und Stahl baseplate sowie 450 500 und 600er Feder würde ich dir für 130 verkaufen.

Monarch RT3 M/M3 tune (umgebaut von L3 comp) inklusive Air valve adapter für die Stickstoffkammer und HV tuning kit für 100.

Sind natürlich beide mit eingepresstem Nadellager und der Achse. Beim Vivid ist in der Stahlhülse in der das Nadellager steckt eine kleine Delle vom Einbau. Aber sitzt genauso perfekt drin wie beim Monarch.

Und falls es noch jemand interessiert. Den DHX Air 5.0 240/76 ausm Torque will ich auch loswerden.

Gruß


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Januar 2013)

hast Pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Januar 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> hast mal ein bild?
> was soll der Slider können bzw. für was soll der gedacht sein?
> bitte mal um aufklärung...


Im entsprechenden Artikel gibts nur dieses Foto:









Aber an der gesamten Führung kann man es sich anschauen. Das hier ist der Slider, der so geformt ist, dass man ihn mit einem Bashring verwenden kann:






Und so sieht der aus, der nur für Kurbeln ohne Bash bzw. i. V. m. Taco geeignet ist, weil er das Kettenblatt unten etwas überdeckt, so wie ein Führungskäfig oben bei einer 1-KB-Führung:






stromb6 und ich vermuten, dass dieser "Slider" die Kette besser führt als eine einfache Rolle, daher die Pläne, den Slider an den Canyon Chainguide Arm anzupassen oder einen Custom Arm dafür zu bauen.
Für mich wird das aber vermutlich nicht mehr interessant werden, da mittlerweile das erste erschwingliche XX1-ähnliche Produkt am Markt ist (Adapter-Teil-Kassette = die 4 größten Ritzel mit 40/34/29/25 Zähnen zur Verwendung mit dem Rest einer PG1070) und ich wohl bald den Umwerfer über Bord werfen werde


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ..ich kann den Schwachsinn nicht mehr hören  Als ob man ein Rad mit >12kg nicht mehr bergauf fahren könnte  Der übertriebene Gewichts-Hype hier im Forum und in den Bike-Bravos ist fernab der Realität. Damals, als uns noch keiner gesagt hatte, das das nicht geht, sind wir auch mit 18kg Böcken Touren von >50km gefahren  Und nur mal so: ich habe 2 MTBs, eins mit knapp über 13kg (Enduro-Hardtail) und eins mit 16kg (Freerider) - letzteres fährt sich deutlich angenehmer bergauf...!
> Etwas sachlicher ausgedrückt: für Bergauf-Tauglichkeit ist in erster Linie die Geometrie wichtig und die passt beim Strive 1a



Kann ich sofort unterschreiben ( habe alle möglichen Bikes im Keller - vom 8kg HT bis zum 15 kg STRIVE ). Am schwierigsten ist das 8kg HT zu fahren, insbesondere in schnellen und/oder verblockten Abfahrten. Da liegt mein Winterbike doch viel satter.


----------



## MaXXimus (9. Januar 2013)

fotos nicht vergessen


----------



## stromb6 (10. Januar 2013)

@ Smubob Ich konnte schon beide Slider und zwei Rollen bestellen. 









Sobald das Zeug da ist werde ich mal mit dem Basteln beginnen.


----------



## Toni ES5 (10. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Kann ich sofort unterschreiben ( habe alle möglichen Bikes im Keller - vom 8kg HT bis zum 15 kg STRIVE ). Am schwierigsten ist das 8kg HT zu fahren, insbesondere in schnellen und/oder verblockten Abfahrten. Da liegt mein Winterbike doch viel satter.



Hallo,

ich meine das so wie die Bikes nach Klassen von Canyon konfiguriert sind, sie auch im Uphill oder auch Downhill funktionieren.
Natürlich ist die Rahmengeometrie ein wichtiges Parameter, da die modernen Geometrien aber  auch für den Uphill gut funktionieren (jedenfalls bei meinen Canyons) sind die Unterschiede von der Seite eher gering.
Wenn man nur von der Uphill - Tauglichkeit redet, ich vermeide hier absichtlich den Begriff Tourentauglichkeit, sind der Rollwiederstand der Reifen und das Gewicht des Bikes, allen voran das Gewicht der Laufräder, entscheidend.
Wer schon einmal ein leichtes Carbonfully mit 10Kg und 100 mm Federweg einen Berg hochgescheucht hat und danach einen Boliden mit 14Kg und 
150 mm Federweg, wird wissen von was ich rede.
Mein Fazit:  
Leichte Bikes machen mir persönlich einfach mehr Spaß, sie beschleunigen deutlich besser, was bei verblockten Auffahrten sehr von Vorteil ist und sparen in Zusammenhang mit rollwiderstandsarmen Reifen auf Mehrtagestouren deutlich Kraft, hinzukommt das sie sich im Hochgebirge leichter tragen lassen.
Ich persönlich möchte mir nicht vorstellen ein Rad mit über 16 Kg an mehreren Tagen hinter einander über 2500 m hohe Berge zu fahren u. teilweise zu tragen.
Für wichtig halte ich natürlich auch eine absenkbare Gabel, hilfreich ist ein Propedal was ich aber größtenteils nur auf ebenen Wegen nutze.
Mein Strive wiegt zur Zeit 13,7 Kg in Größe L ohne Pedale u. könnte u. wird in nächster Zeit noch um einige Gramm leichter werden.
Ich besitze für das Strive zwei Laufradsätze, einen leichten Tourenradsatz der mit Nobby Nic bereift ist.
Einen schwereren für den härteren Einsatz mit Fat Albert, allein der Unterschied im Rollwiederstand und Beschleunigung ist deutlich erfahrbar, leider natürlich auch, dass Gripverhalten bei Nässe.
Sicher ist natürlich der Trainingszustand auch ein Kriterium, aber läßt man den Trainingszustand außen vor, ist man auf Leichten Rollwiederstandsarmen Bikes, auf  flachen Trail und Bergauf einfach schneller, Bergab sieht das natürlich anders aus.


----------



## the_LTS_returns (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo die Runde.

Für mein 2011 Stive 8.0 bin ich auf der Suche nach zwei Ringen, welche teil des Steuersatzes sind und auf die Gabel gesteckt werden (Konusringe?).
Gemäss Spec ist es ein Arcossteuersatz.

Weis irgendjemand wo man diese im Internet bestellen kann (auch von der Schweiz aus)?

Zum Grund: Ich wechsle ab und an die Gabel (Luft für Touren, Coil für das ruppige).

Grüsse
LTS


----------



## mondo-mania (10. Januar 2013)

Ja also du meintst wohl ein Gabelkonus.

Die gibts für Tapered Gabel also Mit einem Steuerrohr welcher oben dünner ist (1 1/8 Zoll) wie unten (1.5 Zoll). Oder für normale 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel als Adapter für Tapered Steuerrohre.

Das Strive hat ein tapered Steuerrohr. Also falls du ne Gabel mit diesem Steuerrohr einbaust einfach bei google: "Gabelkonus 1.5" suchen, da findest du massig. Wenn du ne Gabel mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr hast brauchste en Gabelkonus der von 1 1/8 auf 1.5 als Adapter dient. google dafür einfach "gabelkonus 1.5 auf 1 1/8" oder "Reduzierkonus Federgabel" 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist übrigens ein Acros AiX-3 Tapered Steuersatz im Strive. 

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @ Smubob Ich konnte schon beide Slider und zwei Rollen bestellen.
> 
> Sobald das Zeug da ist werde ich mal mit dem Basteln beginnen.


Ui, cool!  Ich denke mal, dass die Slider (ggf. mit einer normalen Mutter mit Zahnscheibe) halten werden, ohne sich zu verdrehen.




Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur von der Uphill - Tauglichkeit redet, ich vermeide hier absichtlich den Begriff Tourentauglichkeit, sind der Rollwiederstand der Reifen und das Gewicht des Bikes, allen voran das Gewicht der Laufräder, entscheidend.
> Wer schon einmal ein leichtes Carbonfully mit 10Kg und 100 mm Federweg einen Berg hochgescheucht hat und danach einen Boliden mit 14Kg und
> 150 mm Federweg, wird wissen von was ich rede.


Rollwiderstand der Reifen und Gewicht der Laufräder stimmt. Das Gesamtgewicht des Rads ist natürlich nicht völlig unwichtig, aber 1 oder 2kg mehr oder weniger spürt man hier so gut wie garnicht.
Der Vergleich zwischen einem 10kg Carbonfully und einem 150mm Bike mit 14kg hinkt da in der Hinsicht, dass man da die Gesamtkonzepte vergleicht. Wäre das Carbonfully 2kg schwerer und das 150er 2kg leichter, würde wohl immer noch das Carbonfully besser bergauf gehen, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass dort unverändert leichter rollende Reifen und leichtere Laufräder montiert sind und das Fahrwerk dafür optimiert ist.




Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Ich besitze für das Strive zwei Laufradsätze, einen leichten Tourenradsatz der mit Nobby Nic bereift ist.
> Einen schwereren für den härteren Einsatz mit Fat Albert, allein der Unterschied im Rollwiederstand und Beschleunigung ist deutlich erfahrbar, leider natürlich auch, dass Gripverhalten bei Nässe.


Witzig, mein Touren-LRS ist i. d. R. über Sommer mit Wicked Will FR (aktuell MM FR + RQ) bereift, da würde ich mir evtl. überlegen, ob auch ein Fat Albert, der etwas Gewicht sparen würde, noch ausreichend wäre... so unterschiedlich können die Ansprüche ans Material sein  (gut, bezieht sich auch auf ein anderes Bike...)


----------



## MaXXimus (10. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


>



 das schaut nach ner menge spaß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_LTS_returns (10. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> ... Also falls du ne Gabel mit diesem Steuerrohr einbaust einfach bei google: "Gabelkonus 1.5" suchen, da findest du massig. ...



Diese Gabelkonusse sind nicht Steuersatzspezifisch?
Ich kann also irgend einen verwenden? (Natürlich 1.5'' da tapered)


Danke & Grüsse
LTS


----------



## stromb6 (10. Januar 2013)

Hat das 2011er noch einen Acros Steueratz oder schon den Cane creek?

Acros:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29429_Gabelkonus-AiX-03---AiX-22---Aix-24-.html




Cane Creek:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29106_Gabelkonus-fuer-40er-Serie-52-30-40--.html



Du solltest schon den passenden Gabelkonus zu deinem Steuersatz verwenden.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. Januar 2013)

Falls jemand eine Elixir 9 Bremse sucht, ich hätte eine abzugeben


----------



## DiHo (10. Januar 2013)

Bief schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> ich will mir diesen monat ein neues bike kaufen. unter meinen favoriten ist auch das  canyon strive al. aufgrund begrenzter finanzen (student) würde es bei mir aber wohl auf das 7.0 hinauslaufen.
> vor knapp 2 wochen war ich auch bei canyon vor ort und bin das bike auf dem parkplatz probe gefahren. soweit so gut, nur leider konnte ich mir so kein bild von der uphill-tauglichkeit des bikes machen. kann mir jemand dazu näheres sagen?
> ...



Auf jeden Fall kann man das Strive egal welche Ausführung Empfehlen, es geht Prima den Berg hoch (meiner Meinung nach nicht schlechter als ein Nerve).
Und abwärts kann dann kommen was will...


----------



## the_LTS_returns (10. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Hat das 2011er noch einen Acros Steueratz oder schon den Cane creek?
> 
> Acros:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29429_Gabelkonus-AiX-03---AiX-22---Aix-24-.html
> ...



Es ist der Acros. Schon bestellt, danke für den Link


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Januar 2013)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> ..ich meine das so wie die Bikes nach Klassen von Canyon konfiguriert sind, sie auch im Uphill oder auch Downhill funktionieren.



Genau! Deshalb werde ich mir mit dem CF HT und LUX keine Mehrtagestour antun. Beide sind für Rennen aufgebaut und fahren sich dort wirklich sehr gut. 

Eine anspruchsvolle Tour mit dem STRIVE ist auch kein Problem, solange man sich darüber klar ist, dass es einfach etwas langsamer voran geht ( wobei "langsam" immer relativ ist ). Sind die Bikepartner auf solchen Touren mit ihren Race-Bollilden unterwegs, werden Lunge und Beine aber sehr rasch glühen. 

Aus diesem Grund bin ich froh, die Bikes je nach Einsatzzweck aussuchen können. Ich möchte mit dem STRIVE kein CC-Rennen und/oder Marathon fahren und mit den leichten Bikes keinen Alpencross mit Rucksack bestreiten. 

Müsste ich 1 Bike für alles aussuchen wüsste ich gar nicht welches. Es wäre immer nur ein fauler Kompromiss. Dann fängt es nämlich an: Reifen, LRS, Dämpfer, Gabel werden gewechselt...und nichts wird wirklich passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondo-mania (11. Januar 2013)

Ich bin letztes Jahr beim 13. Canyon Rhein-Hunsrük-Marathon mitgefahren. 

Auf meinem Strive mit vivid und 170 mm coil Gabel  Das war schon ne Erfahrung. Bin halt auch die 80 km Strecke gefahren. Habe irgendwas um die 6 Studen 10 Min. gebraucht bei 2000 Hm insgesamt. War von 130 Fahreren irgendwo zwischen Platz 120-130 ins Ziel.

Die waren schon fast mit der Siegerehrung fertig als ich reinkam  Meinte der Zielkommentator nur so ganz trocken. "Oh da kommt noch einer der 80km Fahrer auf seinem Traktor". Ich hatte halt alle meine Bikeklamotten an wie ich sie immer an hab. Also auch fetten Protektorrucksack und Knieschoner  Go Pro aufm Helm etc.. Also ohne Ende Gewicht.

Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Kohlefasermoppedfahrer in ihren badeanzügen...

Also worum es eigentlich ging. Mit dem Strive geht auch das... man ist wie gesagt nur echt nicht der schnellste  Außer bei den Bergabpassagen, das war ja immer eine Freude xD

Gruß


----------



## sirios (11. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Kohlefasermoppedfahrer in ihren badeanzügen...
> 
> Also worum es eigentlich ging. Mit dem Strive geht auch das... man ist wie gesagt nur echt nicht der schnellste  Außer bei den Bergabpassagen, das war ja immer eine Freude xD
> 
> Gruß



Das fand ich jetzt so lustig, dass ich Dich in meiner Signatur verewigt hab


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Jahr beim 13. Canyon Rhein-Hunsrük-Marathon mitgefahren.
> 
> Auf meinem Strive mit vivid und 170 mm coil Gabel  Das war schon ne Erfahrung. Bin halt auch die 80 km Strecke gefahren. Habe irgendwas um die 6 Studen 10 Min. gebraucht bei 2000 Hm insgesamt. War von 130 Fahreren irgendwo zwischen Platz 120-130 ins Ziel.
> 
> ...



Geile Geschichte!


----------



## bloodyludy (11. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Jahr beim 13. Canyon Rhein-Hunsrük-Marathon mitgefahren.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Haha, hatte auch ein ähnliches Erlebnis auf ner BDR-Tourenfahrt. Bei jedem Wurzelchen stiegen die Kollegen nervös aus ihren Clickies und humpelten auf dem Oberrohr sitzend a la Draisine im Schritttempo...da rutsche mir schon das eine oder andere Mal ein "Mensch, aus dem Weg!" oder "Kauft Euch mal Plattformpedale!" raus.

Kam trotzdem nicht früher an, hehe. Spaß hatte ich trotzdem!


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Januar 2013)

@mondo-mania

 zur Geschichte

Ich nahm eben das Paket entgegen 
Vielen Dank noch einmal für den schnellen Ablauf! 
Der Zustand der Teile ist auch top.


----------



## mondo-mania (11. Januar 2013)

Das freut mich doch. 

Hab das alles auch nochmal schön sauber gemacht  

Gruß


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Januar 2013)

Zum Einbau werd ich wohl erst nächste Woche kommen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Müsste ich 1 Bike für alles aussuchen wüsste ich gar nicht welches. Es wäre immer nur ein fauler Kompromiss


Wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat, für ALLES ein spezielles Bike zu haben, muss man eben versuchen, den möglichst optimalen Kompromiss zu finden. Den Spaß an "schnellen" Bikes habe ich schnell verloren, zumal ich keine Rennen fahre und mir bergauf auch nur bedingt mal die Kante gebe. Daher sind meine Kompromisse alle etwas bergablastig  Hardtail mit 2,8kg Rahmen (vom Hersteller als "bombproof" beworben), 140er Gabel, stabiler 1900g LRS mit RQ/Baron. Und eben mein FRX mit Coil vo./hi, das im Touren-Setup mittlerweile dank Variostütze knapp 16kg wiegt. Genau genommen fahre ich mit den beiden "alles"  ...nur mit dem Hardtail kein Bikepark und mit dem FRX keine Feldweg-Konditionsrunden.




mondo-mania schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Jahr beim 13. Canyon Rhein-Hunsrük-Marathon mitgefahren.
> 
> Auf meinem Strive mit vivid und 170 mm coil Gabel  Das war schon ne Erfahrung. Bin halt auch die 80 km Strecke gefahren. Habe irgendwas um die 6 Studen 10 Min. gebraucht bei 2000 Hm insgesamt.


Ich bin letztes Jahr mit dem Torque mit 180mm Lyrik U-Turn und Vivid Coil den Gäsbock Marathon gefahren  Allerdings nur die 56km/1450Hm Strecke, hat mir auch gereicht. Ich hätte die Langstrecke vermutlich auch geschafft, aber ich war ja schließlich nur zum Spaß da  Die Veranstaltung ist auch kein Rennen (keine Zeitnahme, keine Plazierungen) und auf Spaß am Fahren ausgelegt, unterstützt von den exquisiten Verpfegungsstationen: gegrillter Saumagen, Weißwürscht & Brezel, Dampfnudeln mit Vanille- oder Weinsoße, Hefekuchen mit Nutella...  Aber das zum Großteil aus dem Tour-/XC-Lager kommende Publikum hat doch teilweise etwas doof gekuckt, als ich mit Nussschale, Knieschützern und dem dicken Mopped angerollt kam 








mondo-mania schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Kohlefasermoppedfahrer in ihren badeanzügen...


Ich sage dazu eigentlich immer "Biker in Kunstdarm", aber Badeanzug ist auch geil 




bloodyludy schrieb:


> Haha, hatte auch ein ähnliches Erlebnis auf ner BDR-Tourenfahrt. Bei jedem Wurzelchen stiegen die Kollegen nervös aus ihren Clickies und humpelten auf dem Oberrohr sitzend a la Draisine im Schritttempo...da rutsche mir schon das eine oder andere Mal ein "Mensch, aus dem Weg!" oder "Kauft Euch mal Plattformpedale!" raus.


Für solche Sprüche bin ich (leider!) zu freundlich  Beim besagten Gäsbock Marathon hatte ich auch einige Helden vor mir, die herrliche Trails (die ich auch mit meinem Hardtail vollgas runter geballert wäre) auf ihren XC-Hardtails mit hohem Sattel im Sitzen runter geeiert sind und alles was größer als ein Kieselstein war geschoben haben.  Da musste ich mich echt fragen, wie doof man eigentlich sein kann  Dass man sich nicht mal selbst die Zeit gönnt, den Sattel runter zu machen, wenn man sowas mit hohem Sattel nicht gescheit fahren kann.  Ich hab allerdings auch andere erlebt, die auf Carbon-Race-Möhren auch schwierige Sachen mit hohem Sattel sicher und zügig runter sind...


----------



## wholeStepDown (11. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Jahr beim 13. Canyon Rhein-Hunsrük-Marathon mitgefahren.
> 
> Auf meinem Strive mit vivid und 170 mm coil Gabel  Das war schon ne Erfahrung. Bin halt auch die 80 km Strecke gefahren. Habe irgendwas um die 6 Studen 10 Min. gebraucht bei 2000 Hm insgesamt. War von 130 Fahreren irgendwo zwischen Platz 120-130 ins Ziel.
> 
> ...



Wir sollten mal mit ner großen Strive Flotte bei so ner Veranstaltung mitmachen - würde mit Sicherheit sehr lustig werden... 

Top Geschichte- sollte es mehr von geben!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Januar 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal mit ner großen Strive Flotte bei so ner Veranstaltung mitmachen - würde mit Sicherheit sehr lustig werden...



Ich wäre sofort dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> "Oh da kommt noch einer der 80km Fahrer auf seinem Traktor". Ich hatte halt alle meine Bikeklamotten an wie ich sie immer an hab. Also auch fetten Protektorrucksack und Knieschoner  Go Pro aufm Helm etc.. Also ohne Ende Gewicht.



Also alles dabei: 2-Zimmer, Küche und Bad....



mondo-mania schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Kohlefasermoppedfahrer in ihren badeanzügen...



Mir tut der Bauch weh vor Lachen 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Jahr mit dem Torque mit 180mm Lyrik U-Turn und Vivid Coil den Gäsbock Marathon gefahren  Allerdings nur die 56km/1450Hm Strecke, hat mir auch gereicht. Ich hätte die Langstrecke vermutlich auch geschafft, aber ich war ja schließlich nur zum Spaß da  Die Veranstaltung ist auch kein Rennen (keine Zeitnahme, keine Plazierungen) und auf Spaß am Fahren ausgelegt...



Ich bin 2 x dort mitgefahren. Beim 1. Mal hat mich Kelme vor allen Leuten geoutet als er meinen saarländischen Dialekt aus dem ganzen Startblock herausgehört hat. Du kannst Dir vorstellen, was er dann am Micro an Kommentaren losgelassen hat 

Beim 2. Mal bin ich mit Mip-Mip und ein paar anderen nach dem Start "vorausgefahren"  Freunde der Sonne, da haben die Beine von uns allen aber schon geglüht 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Beim besagten Gäsbock Marathon hatte ich auch einige Helden vor mir, die herrliche Trails (die ich auch mit meinem Hardtail vollgas runter geballert wäre) auf ihren XC-Hardtails mit hohem Sattel im Sitzen runter geeiert sind und alles was größer als ein Kieselstein war geschoben haben...



Das ärgert mich auch immer. Oftmals sind das unsere Rennradkollegen ( oder bei diversen Veranstaltungen unsere holländischen Freunde ). Nicht dass ich etwas gegen die Jungs habe, ich fahre selbst RR. Sie scheitern aber oftmals an kleinsten technischen Ansprüchen, schimpfen dann über die "unfahrbaren" Strecken und sorgen somit dafür, dass diese immer weiter entschärft werden und wir fast nur noch auf Feldwegen unterwegs sind. Techniktraining ist ihnen ein Fremdwort weil am Ende des Tages kein 3-stelliger Kilometerstand auf dem Tacho steht.  Aber das ist jetzt ein anderes Thema.

Ich werde dieses Jahr mehr mit dem STRIVE unterwegs sein und mal den Pfäzer Wald ausgiebig unter die Stollen nehmen. Da mir der Neustadt-Marathon sehr gut gefällt, werde ich mich dort etwas austoben.


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses Jahr mehr mit dem STRIVE unterwegs sein und mal den Pfäzer Wald ausgiebig unter die Stollen nehmen. Da mir der Neustadt-Marathon sehr gut gefällt, werde ich mich dort etwas austoben.



Vielleicht fährt man sich dann ja mal über den Weg, bzw auch zusammen mal eine Tour. NW ist so ziemlich "mein Revier"


----------



## Tier (12. Januar 2013)

Habe neulich spaßeshalber die Durolux mal auf 180mm getravelt.
Eben dann mal getestet und es für gar nicht mal so schlecht befunden.
Uphills sind nicht viel schlechter zu fahren und zur Not gibts ja das geniale Travel-System der Durolux. 
Nur der Dämpfer...da muss noch mal was passieren.


----------



## Ling_Ling (13. Januar 2013)

Bei mir schlummert ein DHX4 coil im Hinterbau, dass und der Wechsel auf eine 180mm Talas haben dem Fahrverhalten richtig gut getan. Uphill geht immer noch super und runter rockt es richtig.
Kein Stempeln, kein durchsacken in Anliegern, kein durchschlagen bei extremeren Strecken. Aber immer noch straff genug um ohne Puddingstyle den Berg hoch zu kommen.

 @Tier ein DHX4 coil ist vielleicht bei einem Strive nicht die perfekte Wahl. (Wobei ich ihn genial finde  und hey Style is alles oder  )

Aber von anderen Foren mitgliedern weiß ich das der DHX Air, im Strive, seinen Job richtig gut macht.
Sollte der Float Air deinen Bedürfnissen nicht mehr ausreichen, könnte der DHX Air hier eine zweckmäßige Alternative sein.

MFG


----------



## Tier (13. Januar 2013)

Moin @Ling_Ling. Den DHX Air habe ich auch im Auge. Dementsprechend auch mal grad meine Signatur angepasst. 
Und wenn das Luftfahrwerk mir mal nicht mehr ausreichen sollte, muss halt doch irgendwann ein Torque her...


----------



## Ling_Ling (13. Januar 2013)

Joa so ein Alpinist is schon was feines, ich habe für die ganz harten Fälle ein FRX... 
So muss man keine Angst haben etwas kaputt zu machen wenn man dem Wahnsinn beim Downhill verfällt 

Das mit deiner Signatur nenne ich mal Konsequenz aller erster Sahne, frei nach dem Motto...

...ein Mann, seine Idee, sein Bike und einen mortz Zoff mit der Frau ^^

Is recht so!!!!


----------



## sirios (13. Januar 2013)

@Tier wenn Du nen DHX Air mit großer Kammer erwischst, dann würde ich auf jeden fall die Verbindung zwischen der Aussekammer und der inneren Kammer mit Epoxidkleber dicht machen. Die große Kammer macht am Strive einfach keinen Sinn und man merkt den Unterschied sehr deutlich.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Januar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> @TierDie große Kammer macht am Strive einfach keinen Sinn ...



Jein. Je nach Gewicht des Fahrers oder Einsatzzweck  passt der Dämpfer mit der großen Kammer schon. Das Fahrwerk des STRIVE ist werkseitig nicht ausgelegt um große Drops zu springen, dafür gibt es die TORQUE-FRX-Serie. 

Es müsste also heißen: Wer mit dem STRIVE große Sprünge machen will, hat sich das falsche Bike gekauft


----------



## sirios (13. Januar 2013)

@_Gianty_ das stimmt so auch wieder nicht! Der Hinterbau des Strives ist, wie wohl allen hier bekannt ist, extrem linear mit einem leichten Hang zur Degressivität im Endbereich des Federwegs. Daher macht auch bei "leichteren" Fahrern ein Dämpfer mit XV oder XXV oder generell mit High Volume Kammer sehr wenig Sinn. Im Endbereich fehlt der Hinterbaukinematik einfach die Progression. Genau hier macht die kleinere Kammer einfach generell mehr Sinn. Außerderm ist das Strive ein Enduro mit dem man auch ruhig mal abheben darf. RobJ pfeffert das Teil im Produktvideo ja auch ganz gut durchs Gelände.

Übrigens: @FlyingLizard ist den DHX auch schon gefahren und der wiegt locker mal 15 kg weniger als ich . Sein Fazit bestätigt mein Ergebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (14. Januar 2013)

Moin.
 @_Ling_Ling_
Bin Single, daher alles gaaanz easy. Wat mut, dat mut! 

 @_Gianty_ & @_sirios_
Werde erstmal nen DHX besorgen und dann weitersehen. 
Wird wohl in jedem Fall eine Verbesserung.

--Anderes Thema--

Habe vor ein paar Tagen mal ne Mail an Canyon geschrieben und in diesem Zuge auch gleich mal nach der Kettenführung des 2013er Modells gefragt.
Irgendwo war hier doch die Rede davon, das es sie einzeln nicht zu kaufen gibt!?


> Die Kettenführung e-thirteen ist generell als Ersatzteil bei uns  erhältlich, genauere Informationen können Sie zeitnah anfragen, sollten  Sie dies benötigen.


Evtl. interessant für die Leute die noch mit Chainsuck zu kämpfen haben. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Januar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> @_Gianty_ & @_sirios_
> Werde erstmal nen DHX besorgen und dann weitersehen.
> Wird wohl in jedem Fall eine Verbesserung.



Ich hatte ja schon einmal geschrieben, dass alles was ein Fahrer als persönliche Verbesserung empfindet, völlig i.O. ist! Egal ob ein DHX, ein Coil, eine andere Gabel, Reifen, Antrieb, Lenker, Bremsen usw.

Ich habe z.B. die ELIXIR 7 gegen eine MAGURA Bremse getauscht, da ich an all den anderen Bikes auch MAGURA-Bremsen verbaut habe. Somit ist es für mich einfacher da ich mich weder bzgl. Griffergonomie noch Bremskraft umgewöhnen muss. 

Also ist alles erlaubt was gefällt und vor allem was persönlich hilft


----------



## DarkListener (14. Januar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Evtl. interessant für die Leute die noch mit Chainsuck zu kämpfen haben.



oha.. allerdings.
Einen Preis haben sie dir nicht gleich genannt, oder?

Ich bin schon kurz davor, die Respond zugunsten einer SLX mit Bash runter zu schmeißen... die e13 Lösung könnte aber erstmal noch günstiger sein.

Stinger-Rolle + 4 Kabelbinder + Blech nach innen biegen hat leider auch nur wenig Verbesserung gebracht. Sobald ich unter Last runter schalte - was ja gerne mal vorkommt, wenn man am Ende eines Trails plötzlich steil hoch muss - klemmt das Ding wieder.

Mit allem Gewicht kurz auf den Sattel "springen" hat zum Glück meist gereicht, um den Spalt groß genug werden zu lassen, sodass die Kette wieder raus rutscht. Das Absteigen ist aber ebenso lästig.


----------



## Tier (15. Januar 2013)

Ein Preis wurde mir erstmal nicht genannt. Einfach mal nachhaken. ;-)
Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## bloodyludy (15. Januar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Habe neulich spaßeshalber die Durolux mal auf 180mm getravelt.
> Eben dann mal getestet und es für gar nicht mal so schlecht befunden.
> Uphills sind nicht viel schlechter zu fahren und zur Not gibts ja das geniale Travel-System der Durolux.
> Nur der Dämpfer...da muss noch mal was passieren.



Sind das MM in 2,5''? Mann, sehen die fett aus.


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich muss das Thema "chainsuck" noch einmal ansprechen.
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr das ES 8.0 zugelegt und hab dieses Problem eigentlich seit Anfang an. 
Das mit den Kabelbindern hab ich auch gemacht, ist aber nur eine Schutzmaßnahme. Ich will das Problem aber dauerhaft lösen!
Ich bin drauf und dran mir eine andere Kurbel zuzulegen weil mir das jetzt echt auf den Zeiger geht!
  @Tier:
Bei mir ist noch die originale RaceFace "Turbine" auf dem Rad.
Auf deinem Foto hab ich gesehen dass du eine SLX-Kurbel montiert hast. 
Ist das Problem "chainsuck" damit behoben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (16. Januar 2013)

@Mixmasteral76

Ich habe auch so ein wenig das Gefühl, dass die RF-Kurbeln bzw. die Steighilfen in den Kettenblättern das Problem tatsächlich forcieren.

Wäre mal interessant, ob hier Leute mit SLX oder SRAM ebenfalls schonmal das Problem hatten.


----------



## ruppi69 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich hab das Strive 7.0 2011 mit SLX Kurbel und hatte noch nie einen Kettenklemmer. Muss aber auch dazusagen, dass ich immer versuche möglichst materialschonend zu schalten. Aber auch unter Last ist noch nie etwas passiert.


----------



## Tier (16. Januar 2013)

@_bloodyludy_

Nur vorne ein MM in 2.5". 

 @_Mixmasteral76_ , @_DarkListener_ , @_ruppi69_

Ich hatte auch mit der Raceface keine Probleme mehr.
Wie ruppi schreibt: materialschonend schalten

Ansonsten kopiere ich mal meine Meinung zum Thema rüber:



> Nach viel Diskussion und Austausch im Strive-Thread hat sich folgende Lösung bewährt:
> 
> - Halteblech der Kettenführung leicht Richtung Tretlager biegen
> - Rolle möglicht nah an den Bashguard und möglichst hoch
> ...



Was aber Fakt ist: Die Kettenblätter von Raceface sind so gefräst das sie relativ scharfkantig sind. Gerade bei neuen Kettenblättern kann dies Chainsucks begünstigen. Habe die Kanten bei meinen Blättern leicht mit ner Feile gebrochen. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## DarkListener (16. Januar 2013)

@Tier
dank dir für das Feedback.

Bei mir ist RF Respond drauf und quasi alle deine Punkte mittlerweile durchprobiert/kombiniert.

Die Kettenlinie ist leider ziemlich egal.
Der Wechsel vom großen aufs kleine KB reicht meist schon um den Fehler zu provozieren, selbst bei wenig Last und wenn die Kette in der Mitte der Kassette läuft.

Die Feile ist nochmal ne gute Idee.. oder am besten einfach mehr fahren


----------



## stromb6 (16. Januar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> --Anderes Thema--
> 
> Habe vor ein paar Tagen mal ne Mail an Canyon geschrieben und in diesem Zuge auch gleich mal nach der KettenfÃ¼hrung des 2013er Modells gefragt.
> Irgendwo war hier doch die Rede davon, das es sie einzeln nicht zu kaufen gibt!?
> ...



Also das wÃ¼rde mich nun sehr wundern, dass Canyon in zwei Wochen reagiert hat und nun KettenfÃ¼hrungen von E13 im Programm hat, da sie nichtmal genÃ¼gend haben um die Bikes im Moment pÃ¼nktlich fertig zu stellen.
Hier mal ein Auszug aus meiner Mailantwort von Canyon.

vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre E-Mail vom 11. Dezember 2012 bezÃ¼glich Ihrer Anfrage.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich fÃ¼r ein Canyon entschieden haben. Die E13 KettenfÃ¼hrung ist bei uns kein Verkaufsartikel. FÃ¼r den Umbau benÃ¶tigen Sie die E-Type Plate E-102-12 ( A1029835 ) fÃ¼r â¬ 14,95, und den PC Chainguide ( A1027165 ) fÃ¼r â¬ 39,95. Umwerfer sollte Sram XO FD S3 2x10 36T sein, diesen kann ich Ihnen nicht anbieten, da ebenfalls kein Verkaufsartikel.

Es gibt momentan Probleme bei E13 mit den Slidern. Die haben auch ProduktionsrÃ¼ckstand und da Canyon ja auch nur die Slider original kauft und den Rest selbst dazu pfuscht wÃ¼rde mich das wirklich wundern. Hab schon mehrmals deswegen angefragt und immer die selbe Antwort erhalten. Wer hat dir da geantwortet?


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (16. Januar 2013)

@Tier:
Danke für die schenlle Antwort!!
  @DarkListener:
wir Beide haben das selbe Leid mit dem Strive. ich habe genau die gleichen Kettenklemmer. Die Kette zieht sich auch rein wenn ich ohne Druck auf dem Pedal einfach auf das kleine Blatt schalte.

Ich hab Canyon angeschieben und gefragt ob ich eine Saint Kurbeleinbauen kann und ob das Problem "chainsuck" dann behoben wäre. Und ob ich die neue Kettenführung bei Canyon käuflich erwerben kann. Hier dieAntwort:

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Strive ES entschieden haben und nun eine neue Kurbel verbauen wollen. Die von Ihnen gewünschte Shimano Kurbel sollte ohne weiteres an Ihrem Bike zu montieren sein. Wobei der von Ihnen beschriebene Mangel bezüglich der Kettenklemmer damit vermutlich nicht behoben werden kann. Hier wird vermutlich ein Defekt an der Schaltwerkspannung vorliegen. Gerne können Sie uns Ihr Bike diesbezüglich zur Prüfung nach Koblenz einschicken. Für den Versand schicken wir Ihnen auf Wunsch einen Rücksendeschein per E-Mail zu. Die 2013er Kettenführung können wir Ihnen nicht einzeln anbieten, da es sich hier um einen OEM Artikel handelt den es zur Zeit noch nicht im Zukauf gibt.


----------



## Tier (16. Januar 2013)

Merkwürdig. 
Evtl. ging mein Canyon-Kontakt auch davon aus das ich bereits ein 2013er Modell fahre. Da werden wohl schon eher Ersatzführungen verkauft...
Wobei man das an meiner Kundennummer hätte sehen können. 

Schaltwerksspannung klingt für mich doch sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Jason13 (16. Januar 2013)

Also ich mein Strive 7.0 2012 hatte, hatte ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt 2 chainsucks  ich habs dann eh zurück geschickt, weil etwas mehr schief ging... Also hab ich mich nicht weiter damit beschäftigt


----------



## mondo-mania (16. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Also ich mein Strive 7.0 2012 hatte, hatte ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt 2 chainsucks  ich habs dann eh zurück geschickt, weil etwas mehr schief ging... Also hab ich mich nicht weiter damit beschäftigt



Das kann aber doch eigentlich kein großes problem sein, ich hab auch das 7.0 von 2011 und mir ist noch nie die kette vorne abgeflogen... Das kann ja eigentlich nur am Umwerfer liegen denke ich...

Gruß


----------



## Jason13 (16. Januar 2013)

Nicht abgeflogen sondern eingeklemmt beim runter schalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Auszug aus meiner Mailantwort von Canyon.
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 11. Dezember 2012 bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage.
> 
> Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon entschieden haben. Die E13 Kettenführung ist bei uns kein Verkaufsartikel. Für den Umbau benötigen Sie die E-Type Plate E-102-12 ( A1029835 ) für  14,95, und den PC Chainguide ( A1027165 ) für  39,95. Umwerfer sollte Sram XO FD S3 2x10 36T sein, diesen kann ich Ihnen nicht anbieten, da ebenfalls kein Verkaufsartikel.



Komisch 

Als ich zwischen den Tagen dort war bekam ich die Auskunft, dass sie zwar momentan nicht als E-Teil verkauft werden, dass dies aber noch passieren würde. Nur einen genauen Termin konnte man mir nicht geben. Bei Bedarf sollte man sich einfach nochmal melden.

Frag 5 Leute und Du bekommst 5 Antworten....


----------



## Jason13 (16. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Frag 5 Leute und Du bekommst 5 Antworten....



Das ist da normal und ich finde das... Naja, lasse wir das  
Ich denke oft das dir linke Hand nicht weiss was die Rechte tut.


----------



## Schoppaaa (16. Januar 2013)

Also zum Thema chainsucks , ich hab auch ein 2011er es7 und das Problem noch nie gehabt. Da ich schon der dritte mit dem 7er bin der das prob nicht hat, scheint da wirklich das Problem allgemein nicht aufzutreten.


----------



## mondo-mania (16. Januar 2013)

Kollege hat sich mal ne schöne Furche in die Hinterradaufhängung gezogen. So 1 mm Tief an der Schaltaugenschraube vorbei. Sieht unschön aus. Aber das lag definitiv an einem falschen Endanschlag des Schaltwerks.

Der Dolles hat sich aber auch gedacht,(nach seiner Aussage) wenn die Kette während der fahrt aufeinmal festhängt einfach mal mit voller Wucht aufs Pedal hämmern und siehe da es läuft wieder xDDD


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Januar 2013)

Schoppaaa schrieb:


> Also zum Thema chainsucks , ich hab auch ein 2011er es7 und das Problem noch nie gehabt. Da ich schon der dritte mit dem 7er bin der das prob nicht hat, scheint da wirklich das Problem allgemein nicht aufzutreten.



Es scheint wie mit vielen anderen Dingen:

Die meisten haben keine Probleme,
manche haben ab und zu welche
und wenige haben ständig damit zu kämpfen.

Und für die "Wenigen" gibt es keine wirkliche Hilfe


----------



## DarkListener (16. Januar 2013)

@Schoppaaa

2011 war die Kurbel beim 7er noch ne andere, oder? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war's damals ne SLX und keine RF Respond. Mich würde mal interessieren, bei welchem Kurbel bzw. Kettenblatt-Modell die Probleme aufgetaucht sind und bei welchem nicht.

Andere Berichte über tadellose Funktion habe ich auch schon von SRAM / Truvativ-bestückten Rädern gehört. Die Chainsucks dagegen waren gefühlt fast immer bei RF.

Der untere Anschlag des Umwerfers müsste bei dem Symptom tendenziell zuviel Spannung haben, d.h. die Kette läuft noch zu nahe an der Innenseite des großen KB vorbei und wird dadurch hochgezogen. Die Abhilfe durch die nach innen gebogene Kettenführung dürfte ja auch dafür sprechen, da sie damit die Kette vom KB "weg zieht".

Andere Theorie anyone?


----------



## mondo-mania (16. Januar 2013)

DarkListener schrieb:


> @_Schoppaaa_
> 
> 2011 war die Kurbel beim 7er noch ne andere, oder? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war's damals ne SLX und keine RF Respond. Mich würde mal interessieren, bei welchem Kurbel bzw. Kettenblatt-Modell die Probleme aufgetaucht sind und bei welchem nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja an meinem (2011 7.0) ist ne SLX Kurbel dran.


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Januar 2013)

@mondo-mania

wir haben noch keine Bilder von deinem neuen Rahmen gesehen 
Ist es schon zusammen gebaut?


----------



## mondo-mania (16. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @mondo-mania
> 
> wir haben noch keine Bilder von deinem neuen Rahmen gesehen
> Ist es schon zusammen gebaut?



Termin ist erst am 24.01. , kommen also noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Januar 2013)

sehr gut!  
den Vivid konnte ich leider auch noch nicht einbauen


----------



## mondo-mania (16. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> sehr gut!
> den Vivid konnte ich leider auch noch nicht einbauen



Naja halt dich ran. Ist doch nur ne Sache von 2 Min. . Es sei denn du willst die Lager noch tauschen..


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Januar 2013)

Canyon hat erst heute die Schraube und das Auspresswerkzeug verschickt. Lasse die Lager aber noch drin. Vielleicht klappts noch vor nächster Woche


----------



## schwed1 (17. Januar 2013)

Habe auch das 2011, 7.0 und hatte bis vor kurzem auch keine Probleme mit Kettenklemmern. Mittlerweilen klemmt die kette beim runterschalten jedoch immer etwas. Weis nicht genau an was es liegt, könnte aber auch die kefü sein


----------



## mondo-mania (17. Januar 2013)

Das einzige Problem was mich gestört hat war, dass wenn man rückwärts gekurbelt hat, oder auch geschoben, hat der durch die Kettenführung immer aufs große Ritzel geschaltet und dann am Umwerferkäfig gescharbt.

Meiner Meinung nach müsste die Gummirolle eigentlich keine 2 Durchmesser haben sondern einfach breit genug und außen recht hohe Kanten haben.

Gruß


----------



## MaXXimus (17. Januar 2013)

hey,

möchte mir für mein strive 2012 einen DHX AIR 5.0 zulegen und würde gerne wissen mit welchen einbaumaßen ich den dämpfer kaufen müsste?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (17. Januar 2013)

@MaXXimus

200mm Einbaulänge bei 57mm Hub sollten passen


----------



## sirios (17. Januar 2013)

DarkListener schrieb:


> @_MaXXimus_
> 
> 200mm Einbaulänge bei 57mm Hub sollten passen



korrekt! halt die Dämpferlänge für die das Strive konzipiert ist.


----------



## swoosh999 (17. Januar 2013)

Ein letztes mal für euch:









Ich bedanke mich und wünsche allen noch eine gute Zeit !

Macht´s gut.
Ciao

PS. Rahmen und andere Teile stehen nun zum verkauf


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Januar 2013)

Machst gut Junge!

Für welches Modell hast du dich jetzt entschieden?


----------



## swoosh999 (17. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Machst gut Junge!
> 
> Für welches Modell hast du dich jetzt entschieden?



besuch mich im LV forum


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich bin 2 x dort mitgefahren. Beim 1. Mal hat mich Kelme vor allen Leuten geoutet als er meinen saarländischen Dialekt aus dem ganzen Startblock herausgehört hat. Du kannst Dir vorstellen, was er dann am Micro an Kommentaren losgelassen hat
> 
> Beim 2. Mal bin ich mit Mip-Mip und ein paar anderen nach dem Start "vorausgefahren"  Freunde der Sonne, da haben die Beine von uns allen aber schon geglüht


Oh, stimmt... du bist ja Saarländer. Die werden hier gerne kräftig durch den Kakao gezogen, vor allem natürlich wenn sie sich durch ihr komisch Gebabbel outen   Ich bin letztes Jahr ein Stück mit einem Ex-Saarländer (mittlerweile im Exil, die sprachliche Behinderung konnte aber noch nicht geheilt werden ) gefahren. Der hatte sich an der einen VP zu sehr vollgestopft (gegrillte Saumagenscheiben im Brötchen, ich sag besser nicht, wie viele...!) und ist am letzten Anstieg total eingegangen. Er hat sich dann nachhaltig drüber ausgelassen, dass es ja nicht sein kann, dass er mit seinem 301 "Touren-Floh" da nicht mehr hoch kommt, während ich den Freerider noch recht entspannt hoch gekurbelt habe 
"Vorausfahren" wäre weit auserhalb meiner Möglichkeiten, da hätte ich wohl nach 2/3 aufgeben müssen. Ist auch nicht meine Art Fahrrad zu fahren, zumindest nicht im Wald. Auf Asphalt keule ich auch ganz gerne mal ordentlich rein, aber beim MTB spare ich mir bergauf lieber noch ein paar Körner, um sie bergab in purem Wohlgefallen auflösen zu können 




Gianty schrieb:


> Das ärgert mich auch immer. [...] Nicht dass ich etwas gegen die Jungs habe, ich fahre selbst RR. Sie scheitern aber oftmals an kleinsten technischen Ansprüchen, schimpfen dann über die "unfahrbaren" Strecken


Man fühlt sich schon wie ein einer etwas verschobenen Realität, wenn vor einem die Leute vor einer kleinen Treppe mit 3 oder 4 Stufen ausklciken, anhalten, das Rad runter tragen, dann mitten im Weg erstmal wieder gemütlich aufsteigen, einklicken und dann weiter rollen - vor allem, wenn man nach dem Warten ein paar Meter anrollt und die Treppen einfach runter springt 




Gianty schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses Jahr mehr mit dem STRIVE unterwegs sein und mal den Pfäzer Wald ausgiebig unter die Stollen nehmen. Da mir der Neustadt-Marathon sehr gut gefällt, werde ich mich dort etwas austoben.





kraft_werk schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährt man sich dann ja mal über den Weg, bzw auch zusammen mal eine Tour. NW ist so ziemlich "mein Revier"


Wenn ihr unterwegs einen mit FRX in rawrange mit Lyrik oder mit einem kleinen gelben Hardtail mit grauer Gabel und grün/roten Akzenten trefft, quatscht ihn einfach mal an, das sollte dann ich sein  Ich werde morgen (heute ) auch mal wieder ne kleine Tour starten, nachdem der Wald in letzter Zeit fast nicht befahrbar war, weil alles in Matsch ersoffen war...




DarkListener schrieb:


> Ich habe auch so ein wenig das Gefühl, dass die RF-Kurbeln bzw. die Steighilfen in den Kettenblättern das Problem tatsächlich forcieren.
> 
> Wäre mal interessant, ob hier Leute mit SLX oder SRAM ebenfalls schonmal das Problem hatten.


Ja, die Steighilfen der RF-Blätter scheinen das Problem zu verstärken. Aber auch bei den Modellen mit der SLX-Kurbel kommt das hin und wieder vor - ich durfte das beim Kumpel schon mal unterwegs wieder "reparieren" (war schon ordentlich verklemmt).




Gianty schrieb:


> Komisch
> [...]
> Frag 5 Leute und Du bekommst 5 Antworten....


Ich korrigiere: Frag 5 Leute und du bekommst 10 Antworten  Leider typisch Canyon... es ist wohl leider zu viel verlangt, das Personal mal ordentlich zu schulen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unterwegs einen mit FRX in rawrange mit Lyrik oder mit einem kleinen gelben Hardtail mit grauer Gabel und grün/roten Akzenten trefft, quatscht ihn einfach mal an, das sollte dann ich sein



Solltet Ihr im Frühjahr mal in Eurem Revier ein STRIVE Race ohne Fahrer am Baum kleben sehen, macht Euch bitte bemerkbar. Dann muss ich irgendwo in der Nähe liegen


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Januar 2013)

so nun ein Bild vom ersten Ausritt mit Vivid Coil  
Leider etwas dunkel...


----------



## mondo-mania (18. Januar 2013)

Haste die Aufkleber entfernt ? Sieht grad so aus..
Hast aber die 500er Feder genommen. Jetzt im Nachhinein würd ich ja gerne mal ein setup probieren welches ich mir gestern "erlesen" habe.
Probier mal 500er Feder 1,5 Drehungen Vorspannung 9 Klicks LSR Richtung geschlossen, 3/6 clicks HSR Richtung geschlossen und 3/6 Clicks LSC und schlussendlich 210 PSI AGB. Bei der Canyonpumpe habe ich durch mehrfaches probieren rausgefunden die verliert am AGB ziemlich genau 40 PSI beim ab und wieder dran machen. Also mach mal 230 rein.

Die Zugstufe kommt einem dann zwar recht flott vor aber soll wohl ganz gut gehen..

Aber nur falls du Lust hast und experimentierfreudig bist...

Gruß


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Januar 2013)

nein hab sie nicht entfernt nur mal Carbonfolie drüber.
Ja mit der 500er Feder und deinem mir eingestellten Setup war ich bis jetzt schon sehr zufrieden und total happy  Kann also jetzt schon sagen das der Vivid das perfekte Gegenstück zur Lyrik ist. Heck sowie Front reagieren jetzt echt gut und sind schluckfreudig wie sau. 
Werde es aber gerne mal ausprobieren. Kann im Moment nur nicht sagen wann ich jetzt wieder zum biken komme. 

dir noch ein fettes Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (18. Januar 2013)

Sehr cool. 
Mach doch mal ein paar Detailfotos von Dämpfer/Wippe.


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Januar 2013)

ok so? 
Dämpferschraube lasse ich mir jetzt aus Edelstahl anfertigen damit sowas nicht wieder passiert



 @_mondo-mania_: 

du schreibst Feder auf 1,5 Drehungen Vorspannung. 
Heißt also ich drehe erstmal leicht bis Anschlag zur Feder und ab da die 1,5 Umdrehungen!?


----------



## Tier (18. Januar 2013)

Astrein, thx! 
Mal sehen was es bei mir wird...DHX Air oder Vivid.


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Januar 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt für was du dich entscheidest. 

Bei mir kommt noch en schwarzer Bash und vorne die Muddy Mary dann hab ich es so wie ich es wollte


----------



## mondo-mania (18. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @_mondo-mania_:
> 
> du schreibst Feder auf 1,5 Drehungen Vorspannung.
> Heißt also ich drehe erstmal leicht bis Anschlag zur Feder und ab da die 1,5 Umdrehungen!?



Ja pauschal gesagt.. Die SAG ist doch sicher bei 0 Vorspannung, also Ring gegengedreht bis die Feder fest sitzt, schon bei ca. 30 % ? Wenns weniger ist brauchste auch nich mehr Vorspannen. Vorspannen is ja auch nur so ne Behilfslösung wenn die Feder nicht perfekt passt.


----------



## stromb6 (18. Januar 2013)

@ FlyingLizard

So wenig Schnee hätte ich auch gern!





Bei uns siehts leider so aus im Moment.


----------



## potzblitzer (18. Januar 2013)

@stromb6: wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner talas? Stichwort losbrechmoment und endprogression?  ich find meine ganz schön bockig...


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Ja pauschal gesagt.. Die SAG ist doch sicher bei 0 Vorspannung, also Ring gegengedreht bis die Feder fest sitzt, schon bei ca. 30 % ? Wenns weniger ist brauchste auch nich mehr Vorspannen. Vorspannen is ja auch nur so ne Behilfslösung wenn die Feder nicht perfekt passt.



also ich hatte sie nur leicht auf Anschlag gedreht, weiter aber noch nichts verändert. Werde aber mal deine empfohlene Einstellung testen. Finde echt krass das der Vivid beim treten bergauf oder auf dem ebenen nicht wirklich wippt, aber trotzdem alles wegschluckt



stromb6 schrieb:


> @ FlyingLizard
> 
> So wenig Schnee hätte ich auch gern



Sieht nach dicken Waden aus der tiefe Schnee bei euch  
Würde an deiner Stelle über den Umbau fürs Strive nachdenken 

http://bikeaway.info/wp-content/uploads/schneepflug2.jpg


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Werde aber mal deine empfohlene Einstellung testen. Finde echt krass das der Vivid beim treten bergauf oder auf dem ebenen nicht wirklich wippt, aber trotzdem alles wegschluckt.



Wie es aussieht hast Du mit dem Wechsel des Dämpfers alles richtig gemacht 

Es ist auch schön, dass Du weiterhin an einer für Dich passenden Einstellung arbeitest. Dadurch entwickelst Du ein gutes Gefühl, wie der Dämpfer bzw. das Fahrwerk auf die verschiedenen Einstellungen reagiert. Durch diese Erfahrung wird es Dir dann auch nicht schwerfallen, auf unterschiedlichen Strecken das Setup schnell anzupassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Januar 2013)

in der Tat! 

wird wohl noch ne weile dauern bis ich das alles genau im Griff habe,aber Übung macht ja den Meister  Ich werde am besten Buch über die unterschiedlichen Einstellungen führen, da es ja jede Menge zu verstellen gibt. Nun muss ich noch lernen das Strive richtig am Limit bewegen zu können 

Es sind zur Zeit noch passende 2 Vivid`s im Marktplatz falls den jemand möchte.


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. Januar 2013)

hi, wollt meinen Dämpfer demnächst zum Service schicken. Wie baut man das Ding aus?
Wird der Stift der den Dämpfer unten hält einfach nur rausgedrückt?


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Januar 2013)

ja evtl. mit nem Splintentreiber ''zart'' raushauen


----------



## mondo-mania (19. Januar 2013)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> hi, wollt meinen Dämpfer demnächst zum Service schicken. Wie baut man das Ding aus?
> Wird der Stift der den Dämpfer unten hält einfach nur rausgedrückt?



Jo oben rausschrauben bis du die Kontermutter entnehmen kannst. Unten die Inbus Schrauben der Klemmung lösen. Dann mim 8er Inbus die Achse bisschen reindrücken und dann mit der Hand von der anderen Seite rausziehen...


----------



## sirios (19. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nun muss ich noch lernen das Strive richtig am Limit bewegen zu können..



Wird genug Möglichkeiten geben das Strive dieses Jahr schön auszureizen, keine Sorge !


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Januar 2013)

oh ja  

hab uns eben die Muddys in der Größe Traktor bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (19. Januar 2013)

wollte mir demnächst mal nen satz schläuche bestellen und neue griffe, da mir die von canyon viel zu dünn sind. was könnt ihr da empfehlen? machts bei den schläuchen nen groben unterschied welche ich nehme?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mit den CANYON Griffen auch nicht klargekommen - trotz meiner kleinen Büro-Kinderhände.

Ich habe mir Acros A-Grip Lock-On Lenkergriffe montiert und bin sehr zufriden damit. 

Schläuche: Die SunRinglé Felgen kannst Du ohne Schlauch fahren. Einfach SL-Ventile einbauen, Milch einfüllen und ab auf die Piste.


----------



## sirios (19. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den CANYON Griffen auch nicht klargekommen - trotz meiner kleinen Büro-Kinderhände.
> 
> Ich habe mir Acros A-Grip Lock-On Lenkergriffe montiert und bin sehr zufriden damit.
> 
> Schläuche: Die SunRinglé Felgen kannst Du ohne Schlauch fahren. Einfach SL-Ventile einbauen, Milch einfüllen und ab auf die Piste.



Du hast das tubeless Felgenband bzw. Yellowtape vergessen


----------



## JulianM. (19. Januar 2013)

hm, hat welche vorteile? bzw was mach ich wenn ich jetzt auf der zugspitze nen platten habe?


----------



## sirios (19. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> hm, hat welche vorteile? bzw was mach ich wenn ich jetzt auf der zugspitze nen platten habe?



...den Schlauch aus dem Rucksack nehmen und in den Reifen packen ?


----------



## JulianM. (19. Januar 2013)

wobei wir wieder bei der ursprungsfrage wären...


----------



## mondo-mania (19. Januar 2013)

Mir wurden von diversen Leute Die ODI Rouge empfohlen. Die sind bissl dicker aber auch etwas weicher und würden lange halten. Und hätten super Grip. Waren aber alle FR/DH fahrer. Für 50km+ sicher nicht das idealste

Gruß


----------



## rmfausi (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mit den "ODI Rouge" dieses Jahr Alpencross gefahren, das war meine problemloseste Bikewoche seit langem, an den Handgelenken.
Daher auch von mir eine Empfehlung und es war ein CC/AM AlpX.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Januar 2013)

Da muss ich zustimmen. Mit denen ist alles fahrbar


----------



## stromb6 (19. Januar 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> @stromb6: wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner talas? Stichwort losbrechmoment und endprogression?  ich find meine ganz schön bockig...



Meine Talas funktioniert perfekt. Wenn das Losbrechmoment zu groß wird reicht es meistens aus, dass du die gabel über Nacht auf den Kopf stellst.
Meist sind nur die Schaumstoffringe trocken. 
Hab aber gestern endlich meine neue Talas 160 RC2 bekommen und die gleich nach der Biketour eingebaut.





Nun noch den Rahmenschutzaufkleber in schwarz bestellen und irgendwie versuchen die weiße Farbe vom Oberrohr zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (19. Januar 2013)

ahja danke, ich denke die ODI werdens dann auch werden.  @StRomb: wieso hast du ne neue bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Januar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Du hast das tubeless Felgenband bzw. Yellowtape vergessen



Ich musste bei mir nur die Ventile einsetzen und Milch einfüllen. Das Band war bereits vorhanden 

 @JulianM: Solltest Du auf der Zugspitze einen Platten haben, dann trink auf diesen Schreck hin erst mal einen Kaffee und hol Deinen Ersatzschlauch aus dem Rucksack. Ob es sich dabei um einen Schwalbe SV13, SV14 o.ä. handelt, spielt keine so große Rolle, da Du bergab bestimmt kein Rennen gewinnen willst. Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung heraus kann ich bzgl. Haltbarkeit oder Durchschlagssicherheit keinen Favoriten nennen. Je nach Fahrweise, Reifenwahl und Druck kann man mit allen Schläuchen sicher unterwegs sein oder auch nicht. 

Nicht so viel Gedanken machen sondern fahren.


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Januar 2013)

@StRomb

Das bekommst du wunderbar mit Loctite Cleaner ab. Die schwarzen Aufkleber werden Anfang Februar wieder eintreffen.


----------



## JulianM. (19. Januar 2013)

alles klar, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich lieber autoventile habe   --- schwachsinn, die französischen ventile sind schon gut


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Meine Talas funktioniert perfekt. Wenn das Losbrechmoment zu groß wird reicht es meistens aus, dass du die gabel über Nacht auf den Kopf stellst.
> Meist sind nur die Schaumstoffringe trocken. .



Glückwunsch zur neuen Gabel. Das mit dem über Kopf stellen habe ich schon öfter probiert, etwas besser wird es dann aber muss trotzdem sagen meine alte reba war da viel viel geschmeidiger. Außerdem nutzt die talas nur etwa 130mm federweg, egal wie ich sie rannehme. Bei ner Luftgabel muss man natürlich mit hoher endprogression leben aber 3cm finde ich ganz schön heftig. Ach hier war meine reba deutlich besser..


----------



## sirios (19. Januar 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur neuen Gabel. Das mit dem über Kopf stellen habe ich schon öfter probiert, etwas besser wird es dann aber muss trotzdem sagen meine alte reba war da viel viel geschmeidiger. Außerdem nutzt die talas nur etwa 130mm federweg, egal wie ich sie rannehme. Bei ner Luftgabel muss man natürlich mit hoher endprogression leben aber 3cm finde ich ganz schön heftig. Ach hier war meine reba deutlich besser..



Wenn man das Losbrechmoment reduzieren möchte, dann kann man auch ganz einfach die TALAS rauswerfen und sich ne Lyrik zulegen . Dann hat man außerdem auch ein Sorglospaket


----------



## kraft_werk (19. Januar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Wenn man das Losbrechmoment reduzieren möchte, dann kann man auch ganz einfach die TALAS rauswerfen und sich ne Lyrik zulegen . Dann hat man außerdem auch ein Sorglospaket



Hi!

Also ich bin ja kein Fachmann, aber über die Funktion der Talas, und ihrem Losbrechmoment, kann ich mich nicht beklagen! Ich war anfangs auch skeptisch, weil man ja so viel negatives über die Talas hört/liest, aber war dann schon überrascht, wie gut die Gabel geht! Und vor einer Tour stelle ich das Bike immer über Nacht auf den Kopf, direkt vor der Tour verteile ich noch einen Tropfen Float-Fluid auf den Standrohren und die Talas geht erste Sahne


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Januar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Wenn man das Losbrechmoment reduzieren möchte, dann kann man auch ganz einfach die TALAS rauswerfen und sich ne Lyrik zulegen . Dann hat man außerdem auch ein Sorglospaket



ja, das habe ich auch schon überlegt..aber noch gebe ich nicht auf  werd auch mal im frühjahr nen service machen und dann mit motoröl das ganze schmieren. soll ja schon was helfen. evtl hat sie auch überdruck drin und deswegen so hoch in der endprogression..wenn ich die luft ablasse kann ich sie aber eigtl ganz reindrücken.

und das mit dem überkopf stellen kanns ja auch nicht auf dauer sein  hab außerdem leider keine garage..


----------



## rmfausi (19. Januar 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> und das mit dem überkopf stellen kanns ja auch nicht auf dauer sein  hab außerdem leider keine garage..



Das hilft aber bei jeder Gabel sehr gut, hat auch mit Physik zu tun. Das Öl sammelt sich von den Schaumstoffringen unten und kommt von alleine nicht mehr hoch.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (19. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das hilft aber bei jeder Gabel sehr gut, hat auch mit Physik zu tun. Das Öl sammelt sich von den Schaumstoffringen unten und kommt von alleine nicht mehr hoch.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Das hilft nur bei Gabeln die auch Schaumstoffringe haben! Bei Rs Gabeln macht das zum Beispiel deshalb auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## rmfausi (19. Januar 2013)

Bei meinen bisherigen schon, alle mit Schaumstoffringen (Reba 2006/2008 und Revelation 2010). 
Die Lyrik die dann am Gapstar verbaut sein wird konnte ich leider
noch nicht öffnen, ist noch bei Canyon in Koblenz. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sirios (19. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Bei meinen bisherigen schon, alle mit Schaumstoffringen (Reba 2006/2008 und Revelation 2010).
> Die Lyrik die dann am Gapstar verbaut sein wird konnte ich leider
> noch nicht öffnen, ist noch bei Canyon in Koblenz.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 

Die Lyrik hat definitiv keine. Braucht es aber auch nicht


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Januar 2013)

wie gesagt, wenn es nur das ohe losbrechmoment wäre, würde ich nicht meckern..mich stört vor allem die hohe endprogression, die ich so bei keiner anderen gabel bislang erlebt habe (waren zwar nicht so viele, aber trotzdem auffällig). dagegen kann man aber wenig bis gar nichts tun..


----------



## kraft_werk (19. Januar 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> wie gesagt, wenn es nur das ohe losbrechmoment wäre, würde ich nicht meckern..mich stört vor allem die hohe endprogression, die ich so bei keiner anderen gabel bislang erlebt habe (waren zwar nicht so viele, aber trotzdem auffällig). dagegen kann man aber wenig bis gar nichts tun..




Wenn du den Federweg nicht nutzen kannst, stimmt etwas mit der Gabel nicht! 

Meine fahre ich mit 45 - 50 PSI (bei fahrfertigen 72Kg) und nutze bei ruppigen Abfahrten locker 98% des Federwegs.


----------



## JulianM. (19. Januar 2013)

so 20-30 psi bei 65kg, ca nen cm reserve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (19. Januar 2013)

Naja wie gesagt ich hatte in 10 Jahren noch nie eine defekte Fox Gabel. Ich warte meine Gabeln selbst und daher laufen die alle butterweich. SAG so um die 30%. Bei meinem Fahrstil (Brechstange) bleibt da maximal ein halber Zentimeter vom Federweg übrig, wenn überhaupt.
Also ich hatte in den letzten Jahren auch drei RockShox Gabeln von denen keine ohne Defekt auch nur eine Saison überlebt hat. Größtes Manko der RS Gabeln sind die Führungsbuchsen. Bei allen drei Gabeln waren die nach wenigen Monaten ausgeschlagen. Wurden zwar alle auf Garantie gemacht, aber ist halt unlustig in Mitten der Saison ein Monat auf seine Gabel zu warten.
Ich kann zwar keinen Vergleich zwischen der 160er Talas RC2 und der Lyrik ziehen, da ich noch keine Lyrik gefahren bin, allerdings zwischen Boxxer und Fox40er, Fox 180er Van und Totem und da hatten für mich die Fox Gabeln die Nase vorne.
Meine letzte RS Gabel (Boxxer WC Keronit) wird diese Saison wieder einer Fox40er weichen.

 @potzblitzer
Wenn dir so viel vom Federweg bleibt würde ich die Gabel mal aufmachen und neu mit Öl befüllen. Klingt sehr stark nach zu viel Öl was die zu hohe Endprogression erklären würde.


----------



## kraft_werk (19. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> SAG so um die 30%. Bei meinem Fahrstil (Brechstange) bleibt da maximal ein halber Zentimeter vom Federweg übrig, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @potzblitzer
> Wenn dir so viel vom Federweg bleibt würde ich die Gabel mal aufmachen und neu mit Öl befüllen. Klingt sehr stark nach zu viel Öl was die zu hohe Endprogression erklären würde.



ja, den verdacht habe ich ja auch, allerdings dürfte doch dann die gabel ohne luft sich auch nicht ganz einfedern lassen, oder? das tut sie aber..zumindest bis auf 1-2mm. mit dem druck habe ich schon reichlich experimentiert, wenn ich unter 50psi fahre sackt sie mir ganz schön schnell weg im mittleren federweg, aber schafft trotzdem nicht den ganzen, die endprogression bleibt. fahrergewicht liegt bei etwa 75kg. ein rätsel  ich werd sie defintiv mal aufmachen müssen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Januar 2013)

zurück zum Thema Tubeless. 

Muss ich beim Kauf der Ventile und der Milch irgendwas beachten bzw. brauch ich sonst noch was dazu? 

Da ich eh nächste Woche den neuen Reifen bekomme, könnte ich grade auf tubeless umbauen


----------



## sirios (19. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema Tubeless.
> 
> Muss ich beim Kauf der Ventile und der Milch irgendwas beachten bzw. brauch ich sonst noch was dazu?
> 
> Da ich eh nächste Woche den neuen Reifen bekomme, könnte ich grade auf tubeless umbauen



Solltest aufpassen dass alles dicht ist . Kann aber gut sein, dass bei dir anderes Felgenband notwendig ist. Gianty hat den charger expert LRS, bei die ist es aber "nur" der Pro.


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Januar 2013)

hab mal gegooglet. Ist auch schon das Band dran.


----------



## stromb6 (20. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema Tubeless.
> 
> Muss ich beim Kauf der Ventile und der Milch irgendwas beachten bzw. brauch ich sonst noch was dazu?
> 
> Da ich eh nächste Woche den neuen Reifen bekomme, könnte ich grade auf tubeless umbauen



Welche Milch du verwendest ist eigentlich egal. Ob DocBlue oder Notubes, es funktionieren Beide tadellos.
Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich dir jedoch sagen, dass sich Conti Reifen nicht besonders gut für den tubeless Betrieb eignen. Sie verlieren recht viel Luft und ich musste meine MK2 und RQ alle zwei Tage nachpumpen. Hier im Forum ist das Problem bei vielen aufgetreten. Bei Schwalbe und Maxxis ist dieses Problem nicht aufgetreten.

Im Winter bei hohen Minustemperaturen verklumpt die Reifenmilch im Mantel recht schnell. D.h wenn du Pech hast musst du nach einem Monat den Mantel runter nehmen und neu befüllen. Daher fahre ich im Winter mit Schläuchen, wechsel erst im Frühjahr wieder bei allen Reifensätzen auf tubeless. Solltest du bedenken bevor du jetzt auf tl wechselst und dann die Sauerei wieder aus dem Mantel waschen darfst


----------



## Erroll (20. Januar 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> ein rätsel  ich werd sie defintiv mal aufmachen müssen.



Mein Tip: Casting abziehen, die grüne Pampe rauslaufen lassen und stattdessen Motoröl in der richtigen Menge einfüllen. Enbenso die Schaumstoffringe auswaschen und in Motoröl tränken. Ob du dafür 10W 40 nimmst oder anderes ist egal. Nimm das, das du gerade im Keller stehen hast. Es soll nur gut schmieren und das macht Motoröl. Die Dichtungen bestreichst du vor dem Zusammenbau noch mit Judy Butter oder einfach einem Mehrzweckfett, das verträglich mit Gummi ist. Diese Maßnahmen verbessern das Ansprechverhalten deutlich! 
Zum Schluss besorgst du dir noch einen Ventilausdreher und drehst das Luftventil aus der Gabel. Dann stellst du die Gabel auf den Kopf und komprimierst sie mal. Es wird viel von dem grünen Fox Öl aus der Talaseinheit kommen. Meistens ist es deutlich zu viel. Das lässt du raus laufen und füllst anschließend über das Ventilloch die richtige Menge Motoröl ein. Ich hatte mal selbiges Problem wie du. Es war deutlich zu viel Öl in der Talaseinheit, das die Gabel sehr progressiv gemacht hat. 
Nach diesen Maßnahmen wirst du ziemlich viel Spass mit deiner Talas haben. Meine Talas lief anschließend wesentlich besser als sämtliche 160er Gabeln in meinem Umfeld. Der Umbau auf Float hat noch einmal eine kleine, aber merkbare Verbesserung gebracht. Dies habe ich aber nicht wegen dem Ansprechverhalten gemacht, sondern aus gewichtsgründen und weil ich an meinem Enduro defintiv keine Absenkung benötige. Die richtien Ölmengen findest du auf der Fox Seite.


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Welche Milch du verwendest ist eigentlich egal. Ob DocBlue oder Notubes, es funktionieren Beide tadellos.
> Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich dir jedoch sagen, dass sich Conti Reifen nicht besonders gut für den tubeless Betrieb eignen. Sie verlieren recht viel Luft und ich musste meine MK2 und RQ alle zwei Tage nachpumpen. Hier im Forum ist das Problem bei vielen aufgetreten. Bei Schwalbe und Maxxis ist dieses Problem nicht aufgetreten.
> 
> Im Winter bei hohen Minustemperaturen verklumpt die Reifenmilch im Mantel recht schnell. D.h wenn du Pech hast musst du nach einem Monat den Mantel runter nehmen und neu befüllen. Daher fahre ich im Winter mit Schläuchen, wechsel erst im Frühjahr wieder bei allen Reifensätzen auf tubeless. Solltest du bedenken bevor du jetzt auf tl wechselst und dann die Sauerei wieder aus dem Mantel waschen darfst




Die Contis wurden schon nach der 2. Fahrt wieder demontiert und gegen die originalen getauscht. Die Rubber Tante rutschte auf nassem Holz und wurzeln zu schnell weg hinten.

Aber auf Milcheis in den Reifen habe ich vorerst mal keine Lust.  Belasse es dann vorerst bei Schläuchen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Januar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Solltest aufpassen dass alles dicht ist . Kann aber gut sein, dass bei dir anderes Felgenband notwendig ist. Gianty hat den charger expert LRS, bei die ist es aber "nur" der Pro.



Mein ES8.0 hat die PRO-Felgen 

Bei der Montage ist ein Kompressor Pflicht! Mit einer Standpumpe bekommst Du nicht so viel Luft durchs Ventil, dass sich der Reifen setzen kann. Unterwegs hilft da nur ein Schlauch!

Auf eins will ich zumindest noch hinweisen: Bei der Benutzung von Tubeless Ready-Reifen *KANN* es in Kurven mit griffigem Untergrund passieren, dass er von der Felge springt. Nur "richtige" UST-Reifen auf den zugehörigen Felgen halten bombenfest.

Mit dem STRIVE ist mir das oben beschriebene Szenario noch nicht passiert. Aber mit meinem CC-Bike hatte ich am Vorderrad 2 Mal das Vergnügen, was wirklich kein Spaß ist. Durch den reduzierten Druck walkt der Reifen mehr und die Kräfte können den Reifen blitzschnell von der Felge ziehen. Die Flanken richtiger UST-Reifen sind stabiler, walken dadurch nicht so stark und deren Wulst sitzt auch richtig fest in der Felge. Ich hatte bei den 50km/h zum Glück einen guten Draht zu meinem Schutzengel. Seit diesen beiden Erfahrungen hat sich das Thema dort für mich erledigt.

Bei normalem Einsatz im Gelände hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (20. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mein ES8.0 hat die PRO-Felgen .



Verdammt! Ich werf die zwei LRS immer durcheinander


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Januar 2013)

Kompressor ist keine Thema, der ist vorhanden. Bleibe dann abe doch besser bei den etwas schwereren Schläuchen bis ich nen anderen LRS brauche.


----------



## MaXXimus (20. Januar 2013)

@ FlyingLizard  : was hast du für nen dämpfer im strive und welche erfahrungen hast du damit gemacht?


mfg


----------



## Skeletor23 (20. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Jo oben rausschrauben bis du die Kontermutter entnehmen kannst. Unten die Inbus Schrauben der Klemmung lösen. Dann mim 8er Inbus die Achse bisschen reindrücken und dann mit der Hand von der anderen Seite rausziehen...



super, thx


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Januar 2013)

Den Rs Vivid r2c. Kann jetzt nur von einer Tour berichten. Der Test überzeugte mich schon sofort am Anfang.mir kommt es vor als ob er mehr Federweg frei gibt, das auch schon bei kleinen Unebenheiten. Auf geraden und bei Steigungen war ich überrascht da er nicht wippt aber trotzdem alles sanft wegbügelt. Stellenweise dachte ich sogar mein Heck lief geschmeidiger als die Front. Auf jeden Fall war er es wert


----------



## potzblitzer (20. Januar 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Casting abziehen, die grüne Pampe rauslaufen lassen und stattdessen Motoröl in der richtigen Menge einfüllen. Enbenso die Schaumstoffringe auswaschen und in Motoröl tränken. Ob du dafür 10W 40 nimmst oder anderes ist egal. Nimm das, das du gerade im Keller stehen hast. Es soll nur gut schmieren und das macht Motoröl. Die Dichtungen bestreichst du vor dem Zusammenbau noch mit Judy Butter oder einfach einem Mehrzweckfett, das verträglich mit Gummi ist. Diese Maßnahmen verbessern das Ansprechverhalten deutlich!
> Zum Schluss besorgst du dir noch einen Ventilausdreher und drehst das Luftventil aus der Gabel. Dann stellst du die Gabel auf den Kopf und komprimierst sie mal. Es wird viel von dem grünen Fox Öl aus der Talaseinheit kommen. Meistens ist es deutlich zu viel. Das lässt du raus laufen und füllst anschließend über das Ventilloch die richtige Menge Motoröl ein. Ich hatte mal selbiges Problem wie du. Es war deutlich zu viel Öl in der Talaseinheit, das die Gabel sehr progressiv gemacht hat.
> Nach diesen Maßnahmen wirst du ziemlich viel Spass mit deiner Talas haben. Meine Talas lief anschließend wesentlich besser als sämtliche 160er Gabeln in meinem Umfeld. Der Umbau auf Float hat noch einmal eine kleine, aber merkbare Verbesserung gebracht. Dies habe ich aber nicht wegen dem Ansprechverhalten gemacht, sondern aus gewichtsgründen und weil ich an meinem Enduro defintiv keine Absenkung benötige. Die richtien Ölmengen findest du auf der Fox Seite.



vielen dank für die tipps! ich werde sie beim gabelservice mal versuchen umzusetzen und dann berichten..klingt jedenfalls sehr logisch mit dem öl in der talaseinheit. umbau auf float habe ich auch schon mal überlegt, da ich die absenkung auch sehr selten benutze und man öfter liest, dass ne float nochmal merkbar geschmeidiger ist aufgrund der geringeren anzahl an dichtungen.


----------



## Erroll (20. Januar 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> vielen dank für die tipps!


Bitte. Gerne. Der Service ist absolut kein Hexenwerk und kann ohne Probleme von jedem, der mit Imbus und Schraubenschlüssel umgehen kann erledigt werden. Umbau auf Float bringt schon noch mal eine kleine Verbesserung. Allerdings würde ich erst einmal testen, ob dir die Gabel nach dem Service nicht schon so taugt. Umbau auf Float ist realtiv teuer mit ca. 200 .


----------



## JulianM. (21. Januar 2013)

mal ne frage zu lackierung, wie ja jeder weiß fahr ich das von manchen so schön umschriebe rad in "obi-" oder auch "müllauto"orange  
ist das alles lackiert? wie würde es ohne lack aussehen (farbe)? wie könnte ich das orange wegbekommen, falls ich es wegbekommen wollte?


----------



## sirios (21. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu lackierung, wie ja jeder weiß fahr ich das von manchen so schön umschriebe rad in "obi-" oder auch "müllauto"orange
> ist das alles lackiert? wie würde es ohne lack aussehen (farbe)? wie könnte ich das orange wegbekommen, falls ich es wegbekommen wollte?



genauso wie bei den Modellen mit weiß: Kräftig mit nem in Aceton getränkten Lappen drüber rubbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (21. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pKfyHDfGJ0"]Ey Mann, wo is' mein Auto? - Und dann - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557225 hab was gefunden, alles klar... und diese schwarzen rahmenschutzaufkleber sind dann wohl für untenrum?


----------



## MikeVanDeike (22. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin zusammen

Ich habe ein Strive ES 8.0 von 2011 und da ist nun langsam aber sicher das Tretlager hin. Kann mir einer sagen welches ich da brauche neu???


----------



## mondo-mania (22. Januar 2013)

Irgend ein Hollowtech 2 kompatibles Tretlager in 73 mm breite. 

Ich find das Raceface Team DH X-type gut. Kostet so 40 .BMO. 
Das Saint Tretlager kostet nur 20 aber man hört aus der Gerüchteküche, dass die Shimanotretlager schnell VF versagebn wenns nass wird.

Gruß


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Januar 2013)

Echt? Wäre mir neu.
Fahre die XT/XTR (BB70/BB90) ganzjährig über Jahre.


----------



## mondo-mania (22. Januar 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Echt? Wäre mir neu.
> Fahre die XT/XTR (BB70/BB90) ganzjährig über Jahre.



Ja mir auch  wenn man bissl googled fundet man viele solcher Meinungen. Aber vllt sind das Leute die vorher 200 Innenlager gefahren sind... Preisleistung is da def. top. 

Ich selbst werd mir jetzt auch das Saintlager bestellen, da mein XT Lager beim Rahmentausch wohl lieber im alten Rahmen bleiben wollte und es jetzt nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist. Das hat es jetzt davon.... 

Gruß


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Januar 2013)

Das XT und XTR gibts hier ab 15EUR im Bikemarkt.
Da lohnt es sich definitiv zuzugreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (22. Januar 2013)

Hat hier schonmal einer den Gabelservice bei Canyon machen lassen? Ich hätte nämlich nächste Woche einen Termin zur Erstinspektion und bin gerade am überlegen ob ich die Gabel gleich noch mit machen lassen. Gekauft hab ich das Bike im August letzten Jahres.
Meint ihr der Service ist zu früh? Mitten im Sommer will ich ihn auch nicht machen lassen.

Das heißt entweder jetzt oder die Garantie verstreichen lassen


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Januar 2013)

Die gehen zu TOXOHOLICS 
Kannst du auch direkt dort hinschicken.. zudem siehst du dort die Preise!
Ist nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## Christofeliz (22. Januar 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Casting abziehen, die grüne Pampe rauslaufen lassen und stattdessen Motoröl in der richtigen Menge einfüllen. Enbenso die Schaumstoffringe auswaschen und in Motoröl tränken. Ob du dafür 10W 40 nimmst oder anderes ist egal. Nimm das, das du gerade im Keller stehen hast. Es soll nur gut schmieren und das macht Motoröl. Die Dichtungen bestreichst du vor dem Zusammenbau noch mit Judy Butter oder einfach einem Mehrzweckfett, das verträglich mit Gummi ist. Diese Maßnahmen verbessern das Ansprechverhalten deutlich!
> Zum Schluss besorgst du dir noch einen Ventilausdreher und drehst das Luftventil aus der Gabel. Dann stellst du die Gabel auf den Kopf und komprimierst sie mal. Es wird viel von dem grünen Fox Öl aus der Talaseinheit kommen. Meistens ist es deutlich zu viel. Das lässt du raus laufen und füllst anschließend über das Ventilloch die richtige Menge Motoröl ein. Ich hatte mal selbiges Problem wie du. Es war deutlich zu viel Öl in der Talaseinheit, das die Gabel sehr progressiv gemacht hat.
> Nach diesen Maßnahmen wirst du ziemlich viel Spass mit deiner Talas haben. Meine Talas lief anschließend wesentlich besser als sämtliche 160er Gabeln in meinem Umfeld. Der Umbau auf Float hat noch einmal eine kleine, aber merkbare Verbesserung gebracht. Dies habe ich aber nicht wegen dem Ansprechverhalten gemacht, sondern aus gewichtsgründen und weil ich an meinem Enduro defintiv keine Absenkung benötige. Die richtien Ölmengen findest du auf der Fox Seite.


 


Genauso hab ichs kurz nachm Kauf gemacht, da ich nicht wirklich zufrieden mit dem Ansprechverhalten meiner Talas war. Allerdings hab ich die Talaseinheit so belassen, wie sie ist, weil Endprogression -> passt. Seitdem ist mein Grinsen aufm Strive einige Nummern breiter.

Bei der ganzen Aktion hatte ich festgestellt, dass man bei Fox wohl eher etwas geizig mitm Öl ist...in eine Seite kommen laut Fox-Homepage 40ml und in die andere 15ml (bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher, habs irgendwo in der Werkstatt anner Pinnwand ). Beim Öffnen kamen auf einer Seite, mit viel gutem Willen, 15ml raus. Auf der anderen Seite etwa 5 Tropfen. Aufn Kopf stellen war also zwecklos.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall zum Service raten, schon allein um sicher zu gehen, das überhaupt Öl drin ist. Allerdings, nimmt man es genau, müsste man es den Leuten dort immer und immerwieder um die Ohren schmeißen, so was zu verkaufen...zu solchen Preisen wohl bemerkt. Bei manchem würde dann wohl das Rad mehr stehen, als fahren. Aber das ist wohl die Kehrseite des Versenderbikes.


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Januar 2013)

Ne die machen das im Haus, hab ich vorhin telefonisch geklÃ¤rt. Kosten wÃ¼rde es 135â¬


----------



## JulianM. (22. Januar 2013)

also fÃ¼r 135â¬ mach ich dir den gabelservice auch


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> also für 135 mach ich dir den gabelservice auch



Bei dir verlängert sich dann auch die Garantie oder 

An selber machen, hab ich auch schon gedacht. So kompliziert sieht es nicht aus


----------



## JulianM. (22. Januar 2013)

hah nein leider nicht. 
naja musst du wissen, das geld zahlen und nen schätzungsweise ganz guten service bekommen oder eben einfach selbst machen, das geld für die frau ausgeben und hoffen dass die gabel keine garantiefall wird


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Januar 2013)

Wenn dann re-investiere ich das Gesparte wieder ins Bike 

Wobei der Dichtungssatz fÃ¼r 46â¬ auch nicht ohne ist


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Januar 2013)

Nur mal so zur Info: TOXO macht keinen kleinen  Service sondern zerlegt die Gabel KOMPLETT, reinigt alles und tauscht neben dem Ãl alle Dichtungen aus - und das sind bei der TALAS schon ein paar. Wenn man so eine Gabel mal selbst *kpl.* zerlegt hat kann man den Aufwand abschÃ¤tzen und damit auch die hohen Kosten. 

Welche StundensÃ¤tze habt ihr auf der Arbeit? Rechnet dann mal die Teile, Ãl, Reinigungsmittel und Arbeitszeit zusammen. Da sind schnell 135â¬ erreicht ( Was jetzt nicht heiÃen soll dass man den Service auch in Anspruch nehmen muss. Es soll nur die Kosten erklÃ¤ren ).

Es gibt andere Gabelhersteller, die nicht viel weniger fÃ¼r einen hÃ¶chstens 20 min. dauernden Service verlangen und deren Gabel ist im Vergleich zur FOX aufgebaut wie ein DUPLO-Spielzeug.


----------



## sirios (22. Januar 2013)

Für den Gabelservice braucht man:
- Dichtungssatz
- 6er Bier Deiner Wahl
- Lithiumfreies Fett
- 2h freie Zeit

Also ich würd definitiv kein Geld ausgeben um den Fox Service machen zu lassen. Dass man dazu gezwungen wird um die Garantie zu behalten ist auch ein schlechter Witz. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass so lange die Gabel nicht Öl nach oben rausdrückt, ein Wechseln der Abstreifer und Dichtungen nicht nötig ist. Es macht aber durchaus Sinn die Gabel zu öffnen und das Öl zu tauschen. Das mach ich mindestens einmal in der Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (22. Januar 2013)

Kann es sein, dass es bei Fox nur noch die 1jährige Gewährleistung gibt? Habe gerade in meinem Manual nach gelesen und da steht es so drin


----------



## Micha382 (22. Januar 2013)

Du hast ein Jahr Garantie drauf und wenn du sie innerhalb des ersten Jahres zum Service schickst bekommst du eine Garantieverlängerung um ein weiteres Jahr, also in Summe 2 Jahre.


----------



## JulianM. (22. Januar 2013)

welcher vorbau passt denn hier?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p33bed30d19d068ac7e25ba7d0c855732/Truvativ-Holzfeller-Vorbau-Mod-2013.html#var_34788103

1 1/8'' 31.8x40mm, oder?


----------



## Tier (22. Januar 2013)

@_JulianM._: Hast ja ne Gabel mit konifiziertem Steuerrohr verbaut (tapered), daher passt 1 1/8". Wie lang der Vorbau sein soll musst du allerdings selbst wissen. 

 @_Chrisinger_: Nicht Gewährleistung mit Garantie verwechseln.
Nach deutschem Recht ist der Händler verpflichtet dir zwei Jahre Gewährleistung drauf zu geben. 
Die Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers. In dem Fall kann er dann auch Bedingungen stellen...seien sie auch noch so haarsträubend wie z.B. bei Fox.


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Januar 2013)

Jop 1 1/8" ich hab ihn mit 50mm dran


----------



## JulianM. (22. Januar 2013)

alrighty. war mir mit dem tapered nicht mehr sicher, danke euch


----------



## MikeVanDeike (23. Januar 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Das XT und XTR gibts hier ab 15EUR im Bikemarkt.
> Da lohnt es sich definitiv zuzugreifen.


 

Also sowas hier??? Richtig???

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a14065/hollowtech-ii-innenlager-xtr-fc-m970.html?mfid=43


----------



## JulianM. (23. Januar 2013)

ob n matt schwarzes cockpit wohl gut mit dem gläzenden lack aussieht?


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Januar 2013)

warum nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (23. Januar 2013)

kein schimmer  naja egal, holzfeller und spank spoon 760 sind bestellt. haben nur leider 2 wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Januar 2013)

davon mal abgesehen wolltest du doch den Lack entfernen oder nicht?


----------



## JulianM. (23. Januar 2013)

evtl nur das orange, aber das bleibt erstmal so, ist mir jetzt n zu großer act und der ausgang ist ungewiss. vllt im sommer vllt im winter drauf ka


----------



## marc53844 (23. Januar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Du hast ein Jahr Garantie drauf und wenn du sie innerhalb des ersten Jahres zum Service schickst bekommst du eine Garantieverlängerung um ein weiteres Jahr, also in Summe 2 Jahre.


 
Mir hat der Verkäufer bei der Bestellung meines Strives erzählt das es keine Garantieverlängerung mehr gibt wenn man den Service einhält. Habe ihn explizit darauf angesprochen das ich die Gabel ja einmal mindestens einschicken müsse um 2 Jahre Garantie zu erhalten. Er verneinte das und meinte das gibt es so nicht mehr. 

Somit werde ich meinen Service selbst vornehmen. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Micha382 (23. Januar 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Mir hat der Verkäufer bei der Bestellung meines Strives erzählt das es keine Garantieverlängerung mehr gibt wenn man den Service einhält. Habe ihn explizit darauf angesprochen das ich die Gabel ja einmal mindestens einschicken müsse um 2 Jahre Garantie zu erhalten. Er verneinte das und meinte das gibt es so nicht mehr.
> 
> Somit werde ich meinen Service selbst vornehmen.
> 
> Gruß Marc



Mir haben sie erzählt dass ich das tun muss wenn ich die Garantie für ein zweites Jahr haben möchte...
Einer hat nun Quatsch erzählt...

Kann jemand da eine kompetente Antwort geben, denn sonst mache ich den Service auch selbst ;-)


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Januar 2013)

Bei mir am Telefon hat der Mitarbeiter wiederum bestätigt, dass der Service die Garantie verlängert....

Aber wie oben schon erwähnt steht im Fox Manual, das beim Strive dabei war, nur was von einem Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (23. Januar 2013)

Tja, wie auch immer. ich denke ich mache es trotzdem selbst.


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Januar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt Toxo und Canyon nochmal angeschrieben. Ich hätte den Service auch nur wegen der Garantie gemacht.
Sonst würde ich ihn natürlich auch selbst machen


----------



## marc53844 (23. Januar 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt Toxo und Canyon nochmal angeschrieben. Ich hätte den Service auch nur wegen der Garantie gemacht.
> Sonst würde ich ihn natürlich auch selbst machen


 
Na dann haben wir ja bald die richtige Antwort.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Januar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Solltet Ihr im Frühjahr mal in Eurem Revier ein STRIVE Race ohne Fahrer am Baum kleben sehen, macht Euch bitte bemerkbar. Dann muss ich irgendwo in der Nähe liegen


 Wird gemacht 




JulianM. schrieb:


> wollte mir demnächst mal nen satz schläuche bestellen und neue griffe, da mir die von canyon viel zu dünn sind. was könnt ihr da empfehlen? machts bei den schläuchen nen groben unterschied welche ich nehme?


Bei den Schläuchen ist es relativ egal... man kann einfach die billigsten nehmen, die man findet, mit Glück halten die so lange wie die teureren. Schwalbe AV13 taugt einwandfrei, ich fahre allerdings seit Jahren hauptsächlich die AV13F, da die bei den großvolumigen Reifen noch nicht so stark gedehnt sind (sind im lufftleeren Zustand schon deutlich dicker) und meinem Eindruck nach nicht ganz so pannenanfällig sind, gerade wenn man niedrige Luftdrücke fährt. Das Gewicht von AV13 und AV13F ist übrigens gleich, der AV13F ist also sozusagen ein Leichtbau-FR-Schlauch  Viele fahren auch die X-Light oder gar XX-Light Schläuche, wenn man selten Platten hat, kann man das auch mal probieren, da es an einer sinnvollen Stelle Gewicht spart. Mir ist das zu viel des Guten... dann lieber Tubeless!




mondo-mania schrieb:


> Mir wurden von diversen Leute Die ODI Rouge empfohlen. Die sind bissl dicker aber auch etwas weicher und würden lange halten. Und hätten super Grip. Waren aber alle FR/DH fahrer. Für 50km+ sicher nicht das idealste


Die Rouge kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Ich bin damit auch schon Touren mit 100km gefahren - an den Händen alles bestens! (nur der Hintern schwenkt irgendwann die weiße Fahne ) Die Dämpfung und der Grip der Rogue ist absolut überragend 




sirios schrieb:


> Das hilft nur bei Gabeln die auch Schaumstoffringe haben! Bei Rs Gabeln macht das zum Beispiel deshalb auch keinen Sinn.


Ist nur halb richtig  Bei RS Gabeln ohne Schaumstoffringe ist der Effekt natürlich lange nicht so groß, aber es werden dadurch (wenn man die Gabel am besten über Kopf auch mal kurz einfedert) die Dichtlippen der Öldichtungen wieder besser mit Öl benetzt, was das Ansprechen auch etwas verbessern kann, gerade nach längerer Standzeit.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Größtes Manko der RS Gabeln sind die Führungsbuchsen. Bei allen drei Gabeln waren die nach wenigen Monaten ausgeschlagen.


Sorry, aber das ist purer Schwachsinn. Wir wissen ja mittlerweile alle, dass du Fox Gabeln in den Himmel lobst und RS Gabeln durchweg runtermachst, aber dass das nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat und du nur deine (wenigen) Erfahrungen auf die Allgemeinheit überträgst, solte doch selbst dir bewusst sein?  Ein Bisschen realistischer und differenzierter sollte man das schon sehen! Man kann so extreme Meinungen ja für sich selbst haben, aber das öffentlich als "Fakt" breitzutreten ist echt weltfremd...! Ich hatte auch schon eine RS Gabel mit Buchsenspiel ab Werk - wurde ausgetauscht und danach war alles bestens.
Das Casting meiner Lyrik ist von 2007 und die Buchsen wurden seit dem nie getauscht. Die Gabel hat in der Zeit massig km und nebenbei auch einige Bikeparkbesuche und so Scherze wie 2 x 1 Woche Schlammschlacht + Geballer in PdS mitgemacht. Sie läuft immer noch absolut astrein und hat keinerlei Buchsenspiel! Also sag mir bitte nochmal ernsthaft, dass die Führungsbuchsen ein generelles Problem bei RS sind 
Die gute alte Pike (ich glaube Baujahr 2005 oder 2006) im AM-Hardtail meiner Freundin hat auch schon zig tausend Km auf dem Buckel, hat auch schon 1 Woche PdS mitgemacht und ist 2 Jahre lang in meinem FR-Hardtail im harten Einsatz gewesen - auch bei der laufen die Buchsen noch 1a und spielfrei.


----------



## JulianM. (23. Januar 2013)

jo, hab mir jetzt die odi rogue und die sv13 bestellt, wird schon was taugen und wenn nicht, die finanziellen umkosten halten sich ja dafür in grenzen  
bisschen bescheiden ist allerdings das französische Ventil, kann man aber mit  leben


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Januar 2013)

Hier die Antwort von Canyon:

"Grundsätzlich gib FOX eine einjährige Gewährleistung auf alle FOX Produkte. Jedoch greift hier die gesetzliche Gewährleistung von zwei Jahren, mit welcher die einjährige außer Kraft gesetzt wird. Es ist richtig, dass im ersten Jahr eine Wartung durchgeführt werden muss, damit FOX oder deren Dienstleister die Gewährleistung für das zweite Jahr anerkennen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass Verschleißteile wie zum Beispiel Buchsen oder Dichtungen nicht unter die Gewährleistung fallen. Diese haben nur eine 90 tätige Gewährleistung. 
Wenn also im ersten Jahr eine Gabel bzw. Dämpferwartung durchgeführt wurde und im zweiten Jahr ein Defekt festgestellt wird, welcher nicht durch ein Verschleißteil verursacht wird, greift die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Bitte beachten Sie jedoch, dass erst nach einer Prüfung vom Hersteller entschieden werden kann, ob die Gewährleistung greift und eventuelle Arbeiten entsprechend kostenfrei durchgeführt werden."

Ist irgendwie auch wieder eine schwammige Antwort


----------



## stromb6 (23. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist purer Schwachsinn. Wir wissen ja mittlerweile alle, dass du Fox Gabeln in den Himmel lobst und RS Gabeln durchweg runtermachst, aber dass das nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat und du nur deine (wenigen) Erfahrungen auf die Allgemeinheit überträgst, solte doch selbst dir bewusst sein?  Ein Bisschen realistischer und differenzierter sollte man das schon sehen! Man kann so extreme Meinungen ja für sich selbst haben, aber das öffentlich als "Fakt" breitzutreten ist echt weltfremd...! Ich hatte auch schon eine RS Gabel mit Buchsenspiel ab Werk - wurde ausgetauscht und danach war alles bestens.
> Das Casting meiner Lyrik ist von 2007 und die Buchsen wurden seit dem nie getauscht. Die Gabel hat in der Zeit massig km und nebenbei auch einige Bikeparkbesuche und so Scherze wie 2 x 1 Woche Schlammschlacht + Geballer in PdS mitgemacht. Sie läuft immer noch absolut astrein und hat keinerlei Buchsenspiel! Also sag mir bitte nochmal ernsthaft, dass die Führungsbuchsen ein generelles Problem bei RS sind
> Die gute alte Pike (ich glaube Baujahr 2005 oder 2006) im AM-Hardtail meiner Freundin hat auch schon zig tausend Km auf dem Buckel, hat auch schon 1 Woche PdS mitgemacht und ist 2 Jahre lang in meinem FR-Hardtail im harten Einsatz gewesen - auch bei der laufen die Buchsen noch 1a und spielfrei.



Smubob das du RS Gabeln völlig übertrieben in den Himmel lobst ist mir auch bekannt. 
Wie viele Fox Gabeln bist du in den letzten Jahren gefahren? 
Konntest du schon mal ne Boxxer mit ner Fox oder ner Bomber vergleichen?

Wären die Fox Gabeln so schlecht wie du es immer behauptest, würden nicht die meisten Bikehersteller ihre Top Modelle mit Fox Gabeln ausstatten.

Wie schon gesagt ich hatte drei RS Gabeln und die waren nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Weder die zwei Boxxer Gabeln noch die Totem. Die Boxxer ist für mich die schlechteste DH Gabel die ich bis dato gefahren bin.

Und wenn sogar das Serviceceter sagt, dass die Führungsbuchsen an der Boxxer ein bekanntes Problem sind wird schon etwas dran sein. Bei mir wurde deswegen sogar zwei mal das komplette Casting getauscht.


----------



## DiHo (23. Januar 2013)

warum wohl haben die meisten Bikehersteller Fox dran?

vielleicht weil die Masse den Preis bestimmt? und weil jeder meint das haben zu müßen?

Selbst eine 36er mit dem berühmten Haarriss an der Achsklemmung gehabt.
Diese hat nie richtig funktioniert.
Auch die Gabeln meiner Kumpels arbeiten nicht richtig (sind allerdings Luftgabeln) 
Am besten war immer noch die alte Marzocchi 66 (zwar sehr schwer aber immer gut und ohne Probleme)
NUR MEINE MEINUNG bitte keine Anfeindung deswegen.......


----------



## Toni ES5 (23. Januar 2013)

meine  36 Fox Tallas Gabel funktionieren mitlerweile perfekt, im Neuzustand hatte ich auch das Problem mit dem schlechten ansprechen. 
Mittlerweile ist sie ein richtiges sensibelchen und bei hohem Tempo echte Spitzenklasse.
In Qualität, sowie Federung und Dämpfungsverhalten ist es zweifelsohne einer der besten Luftgabeln im Endurobereich, was  Tests in diversen Zeitschriften ja auch belegen.
Gut eingestellt gibt sie jederzeit eine präzise Rückmeldung vom Untergrund ist sehr steif damit sehr zielsicher zu fahren, man hat das Gefühl mit den Händen den Trail zu fühlen, so muss eine Gabel sein!
Ich persönlich würde mir sehr genau überlegen, ob ich mir ein neues Rad ohne Fox Gabel kaufen würde.

Ist jetzt meine 3 Fox ich hatte mit keiner bisher einen Defekt.


----------



## DiHo (23. Januar 2013)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> meine  36 Fox Tallas Gabel funktionieren mitlerweile perfekt, im Neuzustand hatte ich auch das Problem mit dem schlechten ansprechen.
> Mittlerweile ist sie ein richtiges sensibelchen und bei hohem Tempo echte Spitzenklasse.
> In Qualität, sowie Federung und Dämpfungsverhalten ist es zweifelsohne einer der besten Luftgabeln im Endurobereich, was  Tests in diversen Zeitschriften ja auch belegen.
> Gut eingestellt gibt sie jederzeit eine präzise Rückmeldung vom Untergrund ist sehr steif damit sehr zielsicher zu fahren, man hat das Gefühl mit den Händen den Trail zu fühlen, so muss eine Gabel sein!
> ...


Na also..geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (24. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht sollten sich einige mal mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass es unterschiedliche Ansichten, Bedürfnisse, Popometer und dadurch auch verschiedene Berwertungen und Fazite gibt. Und auch, dass es bei jedem Hersteller Serien mit Kinderkrankheiten und was weiss ich noch gibt. Montagsmodelle sollten auch bei jedem zu finden sein.
Und bitte hört doch auf mit dem: Alle Fox sind kacke und alles RS superduperspitzenklasse und umgedreht. Die Wahrheit liegt meistens dazwischen.


----------



## DiHo (24. Januar 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sich einige mal mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass es unterschiedliche Ansichten, Bedürfnisse, Popometer und dadurch auch verschiedene Berwertungen und Fazite gibt. Und auch, dass es bei jedem Hersteller Serien mit Kinderkrankheiten und was weiss ich noch gibt. Montagsmodelle sollten auch bei jedem zu finden sein.
> Und bitte hört doch auf mit dem: Alle Fox sind kacke und alles RS superduperspitzenklasse und umgedreht. Die Wahrheit liegt meistens dazwischen.



da geb ich dir auf jeden Fall Recht...


----------



## JulianM. (24. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/23/ibc-enduro-camp-pro/


----------



## snow_j (24. Januar 2013)

Hi,

nachdem die dritte Reklamation meines Monarch RT3 aus meinem Strive 7.0 von 2011 ansteht (immer wieder das gleiche Problem hohen Luftverlusts), bot mir Canyon nun an diesen gegen den RS Monarch 4.2-HV C tauschen zu lassen. Da ich keine Erfahrungswerte bzgl. dieses Dämpfers habe und ich nicht beurteilen kann, ob dies eine sinnvolle Alternative zum RT3 wäre, wollte ich euch um ein paar Meinungen oder Anmerkungen bitten. Denkt ihr ich sollte weiterhin auf den RT3 bestehen oder wechseln?
Schonmal vielen Dank für den Input!


----------



## MaXXimus (24. Januar 2013)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> meine  36 Fox Tallas Gabel funktionieren mitlerweile perfekt, im Neuzustand hatte ich auch das Problem mit dem schlechten ansprechen.
> Mittlerweile ist sie ein richtiges sensibelchen und bei hohem Tempo echte Spitzenklasse.
> In Qualität, sowie Federung und Dämpfungsverhalten ist es zweifelsohne einer der besten Luftgabeln im Endurobereich, was  Tests in diversen Zeitschriften ja auch belegen.
> Gut eingestellt gibt sie jederzeit eine präzise Rückmeldung vom Untergrund ist sehr steif damit sehr zielsicher zu fahren, man hat das Gefühl mit den Händen den Trail zu fühlen, so muss eine Gabel sein!
> ...




ich gebe dir hierbei voll recht! ein nettes service wirkt ebenfalls WUNDER! (signatur)


----------



## Shadow84 (24. Januar 2013)

So, nach langer Abwesenheit melde ich mich zurÃ¼ck.

Nachdem mein Nerve ES 8.0 (2008) vor ca. 1.5 Jahren gestohlen wurde habe ich es mit einem Nerve XC 7.0 (2012) ersetzt. Dieses wurde letzten Herbst auch gestohlen (ja, ich bin ein GlÃ¼ckspilz, aber die Versicherung hat das Meiste kompensiert) habe ich mich entschieden noch ein wenig zu warten.

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mich nun fÃ¼r die Schweizer AusfÃ¼hrung des Strive 8.0 in Stealth entschieden und bin aktuell auf die Lieferung am warten und lese seither hier fleissig mit.

Heute bin ich Ã¼ber folgenden Artikel gestolpert: http://enduro-mtb.com/en/joe-barnes-talks-about-his-new-canyon-strive/

Der Kern des Artikels welcher uns Striver wohl interessiert:



> Enduro: You have spent a long time throwing fives around, how are you getting on with the new Strive?
> 
> JB: Really well. Its a good size, weight and the suspension works really well. Ticks all the boxes for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## schrabbel (24. Januar 2013)

snow_j schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nachdem die dritte Reklamation meines Monarch RT3 aus meinem Strive 7.0 von 2011 ansteht (immer wieder das gleiche Problem hohen Luftverlusts), bot mir Canyon nun an diesen gegen den RS Monarch 4.2-HV C tauschen zu lassen. Da ich keine Erfahrungswerte bzgl. dieses Dämpfers habe und ich nicht beurteilen kann, ob dies eine sinnvolle Alternative zum RT3 wäre, wollte ich euch um ein paar Meinungen oder Anmerkungen bitten. Denkt ihr ich sollte weiterhin auf den RT3 bestehen oder wechseln?
> Schonmal vielen Dank für den Input!



Der Monarch 4.2 wird doch schon seit jahren nicht mehr produziert, der 
RT3 hat den 4.2 damals abgelöst. Den hat Canyon wohl in der hinterletzten 
Ecke des Ersatzteillagers ausgebuddelt.

Dazu noch mit der grossen Luftkammer und einem Tune der wohl eher
nicht zum Strive passt. Ich würde nicht darauf eingehen und besser 
einen Luftkammer Service machen(lassen) oder gleich auf einen anderen
Dämpfer ausweichen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Januar 2013)

ich könnte dir den Vivid Coil empfehlen


----------



## mondo-mania (24. Januar 2013)

mal ne Frage an die DHX Air Fahrer.

Mein Strivekollege möchte nicht auf coil umsteigen und hat sich ein DHX Air besorgt. Jetzt hab ich ihm gesagt, da müssen wir umbedingt die Luftkammer verkleinern.

Gibt aber jetzt 2 Optionen:

1. Äußere HV Kammer verschließen und nur mit Hauptluftkammer fahren
2. Hauptluftkammer verkleinern durch mittleren/großen Spacer von Fox

Hier gibts doch mittlerweile ein ganzen Haufen DHX Air Fahrer.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Januar 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/107034-fox-dhx-air-5-0-2010-in-200-x-57-top-pro-pedal

grade einen gefunden 


schreib mal diesbezüglich sirios an! der müsste das wissen


----------



## Tier (24. Januar 2013)

Der verlinkte ist gut. 
Mit kleiner Kammer sind sie auch recht selten, da die Aftermarketdämpfer nur mit der großen geliefert werden.
Erstmal so testen, ansonsten wie Sirios schon schrub modifizieren.

Edit: Seh grad..dein Kumpel hat schon einen. 

Gruß,
Tobi
 @_FlyingLizard_: Hast du mal grad nen Bild vom Lagerwerkzeug griffbereit?
Hab den RP2 grad rausgeschraubt und werd das Lager mal morgen inner Firma auspressen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Januar 2013)

wenn du dich noch kurz gedulden kannst, mach ich gleich welche.


----------



## Tier (24. Januar 2013)

Wär echt laser!


----------



## mondo-mania (24. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/107034-fox-dhx-air-5-0-2010-in-200-x-57-top-pro-pedal
> 
> grade einen gefunden
> 
> ...



Von ihm erwarte ich auch die Antwort  Der scheint mir bei DHX im Strive am meissten bescheid zu wissen. Nur wie gesagt ich glaub er hat auch die Außenkammer mit Epoxid zugemacht. Vllt wäre es ja sinnvoller die zu lassen und die Hauptkammer kleiner machen. Ist schließlich ein rießen Unterschied.

Gruß
 @Flying Lyzard: Hast den RP2 aber mächtig günstig reingesetzt mMn. Ist doch noch von 2012 oder ?


----------



## JulianM. (25. Januar 2013)

überall dieses dhx fieber, schon langsam bin ich infiziert  
wie viel bekommt man denn für nen 5 monate alten, kratzerfreien rp2 noch? und was bräuchte man zum ein/ausbau von den Dämpfern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Januar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Wär echt laser!



Bitte schön 
















mondo-mania schrieb:


> Von ihm erwarte ich auch die Antwort  Der scheint mir bei DHX im Strive am meissten bescheid zu wissen. Nur wie gesagt ich glaub er hat auch die Außenkammer mit Epoxid zugemacht. Vllt wäre es ja sinnvoller die zu lassen und die Hauptkammer kleiner machen. Ist schließlich ein rießen Unterschied.
> 
> Gruß
> @_Flying_ Lyzard: Hast den RP2 aber mächtig günstig reingesetzt mMn. Ist doch noch von 2012 oder ?



Wäre mit dem Preis ganz zufrieden. Werde ihn aber noch bei Ebay reinsetzen. Dachte ja auch nie das ich mit dem Vivid so ein Schnäppchen machen werde  Müsste jetzt nur noch Zeit zum biken haben...


----------



## sirios (25. Januar 2013)

Ahoi!

Also ich hab am Anfang ein wenig rumgetestet und die äußere Kammer mit Plastik aufgefüllt. Der Effekt war ganz ok aber eben nicht so doll wie erwartet. Da ich das Teil sowieso letztens zum Service zerlegt hab hab ich direkt die Bohrung zur äußeren Kammer mit Epoxidkleber dicht gemacht und sauber verschliffen. Der Effekt war deutlich spürbar und der Dämpfer verhält sich echt gut. Ich glaub echt nicht dass die große Kammer auch nur annähernd Sinn macht am Strive. Wenn man die Hauptkammer mit Spacern verkleinert muss die Luft immernoch durch das Nadelöhr in die äußere Kammer. Hab leider keine Ahnung ob sich das gut oder schlecht fährt. Ich für meinen Teil bin so schon ganz zufrieden, aber werde dennoch die HSC etwas umshimmen . Mache davon dann auch ein paar Bilder. 

Mein Fazit bisher: wenn DHX, dann kleine Kammer!


----------



## Tier (25. Januar 2013)

@FlyingLizard: Fetten Dank!


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Januar 2013)

kein Thema! 
hoffe du kommst bald zum einbauen und testen


----------



## mondo-mania (25. Januar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> 
> Also ich hab am Anfang ein wenig rumgetestet und die äußere Kammer mit Plastik aufgefüllt. Der Effekt war ganz ok aber eben nicht so doll wie erwartet. Da ich das Teil sowieso letztens zum Service zerlegt hab hab ich direkt die Bohrung zur äußeren Kammer mit Epoxidkleber dicht gemacht und sauber verschliffen. Der Effekt war deutlich spürbar und der Dämpfer verhält sich echt gut. Ich glaub echt nicht dass die große Kammer auch nur annähernd Sinn macht am Strive. Wenn man die Hauptkammer mit Spacern verkleinert muss die Luft immernoch durch das Nadelöhr in die äußere Kammer. Hab leider keine Ahnung ob sich das gut oder schlecht fährt. Ich für meinen Teil bin so schon ganz zufrieden, aber werde dennoch die HSC etwas umshimmen . Mache davon dann auch ein paar Bilder.
> 
> Mein Fazit bisher: wenn DHX, dann kleine Kammer!



Also wenn man die Außenkammer verschließt, sollte sich das rein physikalisch gesehen so äußern das die Kennlinie gleich beginnt aber steiler ansteigt. Wegen konstantem Hauptkammervolumen. Wenn jetzt die äußere Kammer offen bleibt und die Hauptkammer um das gleiche Volumen wie die äußere Kammer verkleinert wird dann ist im gesamte ja das Volumen immer noch gleich und konstant. Da aber die Kompression der Luft in der Hauptkammer wesentlichschneller passiert als sich die Luft durch die Bohrungen expandieren kann bedeutet das eine Kennlinie die rel. progressiv startet aber hinten raus etwas abgeflacht wird. Durch den Druckverlust nach außen. Hinzu kommt ja noch die Lufteigene Druckstufe durch das verkeilen der Moleküle im Gasgemisch die bei Version 2 särker in kraft tritt.

Ich mal mal ein Bild wie sich da mMn genau darstellt 

Gruß


----------



## mondo-mania (25. Januar 2013)

Strive im Test! Weiß nicht obs schon jemand gepostet hat aber schaden kanns ja nicht 

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/pdf/superenduros-mit-180-mm-federweg/26/03/2012/


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Januar 2013)

ich war mal so frei: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1296924


----------



## JulianM. (25. Januar 2013)

schaut gut aus! 
unterrohr schwarz? folie drüber gemacht?


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Januar 2013)

habe zur Zeit Carbonfolie drunter und dort ist der Schriftzug ausgeschnitten. Müsste aber in der nächsten Zeit endlich mal die Folie in Stealth bekommen.


----------



## mondo-mania (25. Januar 2013)

So also ich hab da mal gemalt  







Wenn jetz die obere Kennlinie ungefähr die HV Kammer verschlossen darstellt, also Anfangs etwas straffer dann der typische Luftfederbauch und die Endprogression. Und die untere Kennlinie die HV Kammer offen ist (Aber dann gleicher Gesamtsystemdruck) mit etwas flacherem Beginn größerem Bauch und ähnlich Endprogression. Wenn man sich jetzt vorstellt man lässt die HV Kammer ganz offen und füllt das Hauptkammervolumen mit Spacern sodas V(Spacer)=V(HV Kammer) ergibt das das gleiche Gesamtvolumen wie HV Kammer zu. Der Vorteil den ich jetzt darin sehe ist das beim langsamen Einfedern mehr Kammervolumen komprimiert wird, also nicht so viel Progression, aber bei schnellen Schlägen durch die mangelnde Expansionszeit in die HV kammer eine erheblich Progression durch das verringerte Hauptkammervolumen entsteht.

Also dann kann die Diskussion beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (25. Januar 2013)

wenn du die hauptkammer mit spacern füllst bedeutet das aber, dass du va bei kleinen, schneller schlägen vom untergrund (steine, wurzeln, schotter, kleine drops) erheblich weniger progression hast und dadurch ein härteres fahrwerk fährst, welches nicht den ganzen federweg frei gibt, oder täusche ich mich? denn die luft muss ja immernoch durch dieses kleine loch in die kleiner Kammer, right?


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Januar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> So also ich hab da mal gemalt
> 
> Also dann kann die Diskussion beginnen


 

STOP!!!!...Gibts die Kennlinie auch gemessen und dann bitte auch noch die dynamischen Kennlinien mit relevanten Frequenzgängen ?? Dann könnten wir anfangen...



Beste Grüße


----------



## mondo-mania (25. Januar 2013)

Nein nur theoretisch. Und die Frequenzabhängigkeit muss man sich vorstellen können. Sonst darf man einfach net mitreden !


----------



## mondo-mania (25. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> wenn du die hauptkammer mit spacern füllst bedeutet das aber, dass du va bei kleinen, schneller schlägen vom untergrund (steine, wurzeln, schotter, kleine drops) erheblich weniger progression hast und dadurch ein härteres fahrwerk fährst, welches nicht den ganzen federweg frei gibt, oder täusche ich mich? denn die luft muss ja immernoch durch dieses kleine loch in die kleiner Kammer, right?



Jo ist auch was dran. Die sehr schnellen Schläge nutzen dann auch hauptsächlich nur Hauptkammervolumen. Aber da bei diesen Schlägen die Luft nicht viel kompriemiert wird kommt man ja noch gar nicht in den Progressiven Bereich der kleineren Hauptkammer. Sollte also bei kleinen  schnellen Schlägen noch weich bleiben denke ich... Das ist ja grad das DHX Problem mMn. Die große Hauptkammer für sensibilität und die große HV Kammer für flachere Endprogression erzeugen so ne flache Mitte die keiner will. Aber beide haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Daher würde ich nicht einfach die HV Kammer entfernen, sondern das Zusammenspiel verbessern.



Gruß


----------



## JulianM. (25. Januar 2013)

also spacer ind die hauptkammer? müsste man mal n forschungsprojekt in arbeit geben


----------



## Tier (25. Januar 2013)

Zur Info:

Wer einen Vivic R2C in sein 2012/2013er Strive verbauen will sollte noch etwas warten.
Da könnte es zu Problemen kommen. 
Bei mir passt er z.B. nicht ohne weiteres, da Feder und Federteller mit der Box kollidieren.

_Nachtrag: Bei FlyingLizard das gleiche Problem._


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Januar 2013)

hab auf den Hinweis mal genau nachgesehen und bei mir siehts leider genauso aus. Hatte es wie gesagt schnell eingebaut und ne runde gedreht und seitdem nicht mehr gesehen. Wohl zu früh gefreut....
 @Ling Ling

wie sieht es bei dir mit dem Coil aus? hast du das selbe Problem?


----------



## Tier (26. Januar 2013)

Mondo hatte ja mal angemerkt das der DHX Coil enger gewickelt ist als der Vivid. 
Das könnte schon reichen.

@_Ling_Ling_


----------



## mondo-mania (26. Januar 2013)

Das ist ja schade. Ich habe ja wie gesagt das 2011er Modell. Da war massig Platz. Ab ich denke da kann man sich was basteln die Federkann ja ruhig etwas höher sitzen. Für die Vorspannschraube ist nach oben ja noch Platz.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Januar 2013)

ja das is auf jeden Fall uncool. meinst du so ne Art Kunststoff Spacer?


----------



## Tier (26. Januar 2013)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt.
Problem: Wenn du den Federteller die 3-5mm hochsetzt die du brauchst, begenzt du damit auch den Hub des Dämpfers. 
Man könnte dann zwar die Anschlagpuffer kürzen, aber ich denke ich besorg dann doch lieber nen DHX.


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Januar 2013)

so werde auch nicht weiter daran rumfummel. es kommt nun endgültig der Vector rein


----------



## sirios (26. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> so werde auch nicht weiter daran rumfummel. es kommt nun endgültig der Vector rein



Augen auf beim Dämpferkauf !


----------



## mondo-mania (26. Januar 2013)

Aber der Federhub wird def. nicht begrenzt wenn die Feder in rel. zum Kolben einfach etwas weiter oben sitzt.


----------



## Tier (26. Januar 2013)

Aber der Dämpferhub. Ein hochsetzen des Federtellers verkürzt die nutzbare Länge der Kolbenstange. Ergibt weniger Federweg am Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ling_Ling (26. Januar 2013)

@FlyingLizard and  @Tier,

bei mir is es auch knapp aber es passt gerade so. Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich hier>>> http://www.everyday26.de/41.0.html für seinen Vivid eine Feder besorgt. Preislich ähnlich wie die Original Federn, aber leichter und die Abstände zu denn Windungen sind größer. Was uns allen zu gute kommt. Zudem kommt noch das der Außendurchmesser durch die dicke des Materials kleiner ausfällt als bei den original federn. 

Alles in allem... leichter, kompakter, kann passend für alle Dämpfer geordert werden und das Ansprechverhalten soll auch sensibler sein als die original Stahlfedern.

Ich werde mir auf kurz oder lang so ein Moped bestellen, aber da ich zur Zeit so oder so nicht fahren kann hat das bei mir noch ein paar Tage Zeit.
Aber für den sommer muss so ein Ding her!!!

hier noch ein paar Bilder:

Voll ausgefedert>>> http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img3803ad5r196icj.jpg

Mein Arsch thront auf dem Sattel,
knapp 20er sag>>> http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img38153492ewijnq.jpg


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Januar 2013)

Hört sich gut an mit den Federn, aber der Federteller hat dann leider immer noch Feindkontakt...


----------



## Tier (26. Januar 2013)

Federteller kÃ¶nnte ich drehen/frÃ¤sen. WÃ¼rde aber wohl schon reichen den originalen zu bearbeiten.
AuÃen- und Innendurchmesser der Feder wÃ¤ren interessant. 
Klingt jedenfalls interessant.

Edit: 
Preislich wie die Originalfedern? Hab fÃ¼r meine RS-Feder ca. 20â¬ gelÃ¶hnt. Ne passende Feder in 140mm LÃ¤nge kostet da grad mal 111,90â¬  FÃ¼r ne STAHLFEDER!
Innendurchmesser 38,1mm. Also wie die originale Feder. Da mÃ¼sste der Federdraht schon wesentlich dÃ¼nner sein um auf einen passenden AuÃendurchmesser zu kommen.


 @_Ling_Ling_: Der Feindkontakt entsteht nicht an der Stelle die du fotografiert hast sondern hier:

(Foto von @_FlyingLizard_)


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Januar 2013)

Das is echt heftig für ne Stahlfeder! 

Lege dann lieber bisschen was für den Vector hin


----------



## stromb6 (26. Januar 2013)

@Ling Ling

Das auf dem Foto ist doch ein Fox Dämpfer wenn ich nicht irre?! Der ist von der Bauform und Feder kompakter als der RS Dämpfer und sogar der sitzt da schon knackig eng in der Box. Die Fox Federn haben 35mm Innendurchmesser.

Hab leider keine Seite gefunden, auf der verschiedene Dämpfer und Federn mit ihren Abmessungen zu finden wären. Ich könnte nur Daten vom DHX RC4 liefern. Als kompakter Coil würde mir sonst nur der BOS Stoy noch einfallen. Kosten halt um einiges mehr.


----------



## Ling_Ling (26. Januar 2013)

Okeeee ha wie geil!
Ich habe noch ein Torque FRX mit Double Barrel und hier hatte ich exakt das gleich Problem.
Der Federteller und die Feder haben an der Schwinge geschliffen und die echt richtig zerblasen. Habe leider kein Bild mehr von dem Schaden aber ein passables Bild von der Lösung!!!

Die Canyon Menschen haben en bissal rumprobiert und eine Zwischenplatte gefräst welche das Problem löst... 

>>> http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt7bflko10sd.png

Sooo und um nun mal so richtig auf die kacke zu hauen hätte ich VIELLEICHT die Goldrandlösung für das Problem ^^

>>> http://www.everyday26.de/67.0.html

Wenn das passen sollte hätte man das Problem nicht nur gelöst sonder sogar das Fahrwerk noch gepimt...  
Bin noch in München unterwegs aber wenn ich wieder zu hause bin lade ich mich bei dem Bekannten ein und messe das Axiallager ab und poste das mal.

MFG


----------



## Ling_Ling (26. Januar 2013)

@stromb6

hast natürlich recht mit dem DHX, ich schau mal das ich das Massband schwinge wenn ich zu hause bin


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Januar 2013)

Is bestimmt ne coole Sache. 
Problem ist nur das die über den Federteller kommen und vom Durchmesser her noch größer sind als der.


----------



## Ling_Ling (26. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Is bestimmt ne coole Sache.
> Problem ist nur das die über den Federteller kommen und vom Durchmesser her noch größer sind als der.



bin da auch nicht sicher, aber diese Axiallager wurden ja auch auf die K9 Federn zugeschnitten.
Mit ein wenig glück passt das, aber ich prüfe das mal nach!


----------



## sirios (26. Januar 2013)

Die lösungen hier sind irgendwie nix halbes und nix ganzes. Wenn man glück hat verkratzt man sich nur etwas die Box und im schlimmsten Fall hat man soviel Materialabtrag, dass man die dadurch destabilisiert und dann machts irgendwann knack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred_B... (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

kann mir einer  sagen, was für ein Steuersatz ZS .... im Strive verbaut ist und idealerweise wieviel Einpresstiefe im Steuerrohr zur Verfügung steht.

Will meinen Lenkwinkel flacher machen aber möglichst bei meiner 170 er Lyrik bleiben. 
Habe da an sowas gedacht http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-degree-headcups-2-c.asp

Kann man eigentlich das untere ZS-Lager einfach gegen ein EC-Lager austauschen?

Für andere Tips zu dem Thema wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## MikeVanDeike (27. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute

Hab ein Strive ES 8.0 aus 2011 und spiele mit dem gedanken nen DHX Air einzubauen
soweit ich gelesen habe müsste einer mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub passen. Richtig???

Danke für die Antworten.

Mfg

MikeVanDeike


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Januar 2013)

Richtig!


----------



## MikeVanDeike (27. Januar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Richtig!



Danke


----------



## kraft_werk (27. Januar 2013)

Hi!

Hats eigentlich schonmal jemand mit nem Fox Van RC probiert? ..hat doch den gleichen Federdurchmesser wie der DHX, oder?


----------



## stromb6 (27. Januar 2013)

Ja die haben den selben Federdurchmesser.


----------



## Tier (27. Januar 2013)

Aufpassen Leute: Es ist garnicht klar ob der DHX in die 2012/2013er Umlenkbox passt!

Ling_Ling fährt einen 2011er Rahmen. Die 2011er Box bietet mehr Platz.
Da passte auch der Vivid R2C noch.

2011er Box







_versus_

2012er Box






Den Unterschied der die Problematik auslöst habe ich Rot eingefärbt.


----------



## RaceKing (27. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand einen Monarch in seinem Strive verbaut? Funktioniert der gut bzw. besser als der originale Foxdämpfer? Bin am überlegen mir ein Strive als nächstes Bike zuzulegen, der Foxdämpfer soll ja aber nicht der beste sein, was ich jetzt so gelesen habe. Ein DHX bzw. Vivid wäre mir zu schwer


----------



## sirios (27. Januar 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Monarch in seinem Strive verbaut? Funktioniert der gut bzw. besser als der originale Foxdämpfer? Bin am überlegen mir ein Strive als nächstes Bike zuzulegen, der Foxdämpfer soll ja aber nicht der beste sein, was ich jetzt so gelesen habe. Ein DHX bzw. Vivid wäre mir zu schwer



Welcher Monarch? RT3 oder RC3 plus?

Vom RT3 würde ich die Finger lassen. Der RC3 ist ok. So schwer ist der DHX nicht, wenn Du den Air meinst. Der Coil ist natürlich ne andere Nummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hab den normalen Monarch gemeint, von der 2013er Modellen also den RT oder den RL. Taugen die auch "nix"? Warum wird über den Fox eigentlich so viel gemeckert? Zu lineare Kennlinie oder zu wenig Druckstufendämpfung? Oder bedingt das eine das andere? Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus. Wenn es nur die fehlende Druckstufe wäre, kann man in den Foxdämpfer nicht eine stärkere Druckstufe "einbauen"?


----------



## morotin (27. Januar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Aufpassen Leute: Es ist garnicht klar ob der DHX in die 2012/2013er Umlenkbox passt!
> 
> Ling_Ling fährt einen 2011er Rahmen. Die 2011er Box bietet mehr Platz.
> Da passte auch der Vivid R2C noch.



Also kann ich in den 2011er Rahmen ohne bedenken ein dhx oder vivid einbauen?


----------



## Tier (27. Januar 2013)

Mondo und Ling_Ling fahren beide einen 2011er Rahmen und haben keine Probleme mit ihren DHX4 & Vivid R2C. Sollte daher kein Problem sein.


----------



## sirios (27. Januar 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Ich hab den normalen Monarch gemeint, von der 2013er Modellen also den RT oder den RL. Taugen die auch "nix"? Warum wird über den Fox eigentlich so viel gemeckert? Zu lineare Kennlinie oder zu wenig Druckstufendämpfung? Oder bedingt das eine das andere? Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus. Wenn es nur die fehlende Druckstufe wäre, kann man in den Foxdämpfer nicht eine stärkere Druckstufe "einbauen"?



Ich bin den RT3 ne ganze zeit lang gefahren und hatte nur Probleme: zweimal Luftverlust, holziges Ansprechen bei schnellen Schlägen, etc

Also nicht toll!

Den RP23 kann man zu nem Tuner schicken und dann kannst du dir da den Dämpfer etwas an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen lassen.


----------



## Streifenhase (27. Januar 2013)

Da ich nächste Woche auch mein Strive erwarte und das mein erstes Enduro Bike und quasie Neuland ist wollt ich mal nachfragen was für Settings ihr (Druck etc.) auf Gabel und Dämpfer bei eurem Körpergewicht so fahrt? 

Der ein oder andere meint jetzt sicher muss jeder selber rausbekommen aber um einen Anfang zu machen würde mir das sicher Helfen... logischerweise nur bei Original Gabel und Dämpfern...


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Januar 2013)

Dein Gewicht wäre von Vorteil. Evtl. gibts jemanden in deiner klasse hier der dir was dazu sagen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streifenhase (27. Januar 2013)

Ok... Momentan mit Winterspeck 85kg im Sommer meist so um die 80kg


----------



## Tier (27. Januar 2013)

Mit den 2013er Modellen (Talas 34 & Float CTD) wird wohl noch kaum einer Erfahrung haben.

Einfach mal den SAG vorn und hinten auf 25% einstellen und dann den Rest auf dem Trail austesten.


----------



## sirios (27. Januar 2013)

Man sollte dabei noch bedenken, dass Setup Tipps von '11er und '12er Strives wenig bringen, da andere Dämpfer und Gabeln verbaut sind.

Edit: @Tier war schneller


----------



## Streifenhase (27. Januar 2013)

Ok Jungs Danke wird das so versuchen... Habt ihr vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Tip um schnell zum Erfolg zu kommen??


----------



## Fuzzyhead (27. Januar 2013)

moin

ich fahr an meinem 2013er 8.0
bei 75 Kg fahrbereit
80psi auf der talas und
240 psi (!) auf dem float


----------



## Tier (27. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2q8M4Cgxh0"]So stellt ihr euer Fahrwerk richtig ein - Anleitung - YouTube[/nomedia]

und ansonsten: möglichst viel fahren und viel ausprobieren.


----------



## JulianM. (27. Januar 2013)

ich hätte auch nochmal ein anliegen. war heute wieder auf ner kleinen tour und mir ist wieder aufgefallen, dass sich die vorderen ritzel echt s****** schalten lassen. runterschalten, ohne gleich an kettenklemmern zu leiden, geht seit einiger zeit wieder ganz gut (dank kabelbinder und materialschonendem schalten), hochschalten funktioniert nicht so grandios. ich drück den trigger durch (während des tretend), umwerfer geht in position aber die kette springt nicht gescheit auf das große ritzel, sondern hängt nur so auf 4/5 zähnen und schleift da rum. nochmal den trigger durchgedrückt und mit glück gehts dann... wenn ich nicht grade pedaliere und hochschalten will ist die chance höher, dass die kette gleich umspringt...
hatte das rad erst vor n paar wochen beim service und hab den umwerfer danach auch noch selbst gecheckt und feinjustiert... 
habt ihr auch solche probleme, oder weiß jemand abhilfe? 

grüße


----------



## Jason13 (27. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> ich hätte auch nochmal ein anliegen. war heute wieder auf ner kleinen tour und mir ist wieder aufgefallen, dass sich die vorderen ritzel echt s****** schalten lassen. runterschalten, ohne gleich an kettenklemmern zu leiden, geht seit einiger zeit wieder ganz gut (dank kabelbinder und materialschonendem schalten), hochschalten funktioniert nicht so grandios. ich drück den trigger durch (während des tretend), umwerfer geht in position aber die kette springt nicht gescheit auf das große ritzel, sondern hängt nur so auf 4/5 zähnen und schleift da rum. nochmal den trigger durchgedrückt und mit glück gehts dann... wenn ich nicht grade pedaliere und hochschalten will ist die chance höher, dass die kette gleich umspringt...
> hatte das rad erst vor n paar wochen beim service und hab den umwerfer danach auch noch selbst gecheckt und feinjustiert...
> habt ihr auch solche probleme, oder weiß jemand abhilfe?
> 
> grüße



Wenn du hinten auf den kleinen ritzeln bist, also 11,13,... Dann steht die Kette nicht so schräg und sie läuft besser hoch  
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## JulianM. (28. Januar 2013)

Jo ich weiß, geht nur leider trotzdem nicht besser :/


----------



## greg12 (28. Januar 2013)

klingt nach zu wenig spannung am schaltzug. einfach zug mal am schalthebel durch rausdrehen der mutter etwas straffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (28. Januar 2013)

spannung ist gut, hab ich auch schon gecheckt, bin echt ratlos. sonst noch möglichkeiten oder ideen?


----------



## greg12 (28. Januar 2013)

einstellschrauben für den anschlag hast du sicher auch schon gecheckt?
schalte aufs kleine kb und löse den schaltzug am umwerfer, kontrollier dann mal die leichtgängigkeit des zuges und klemm den zug dann wieder am umwerfer fest.


----------



## Bossi13 (28. Januar 2013)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Da ich nächste Woche auch mein Strive erwarte und das mein erstes Enduro Bike und quasie Neuland ist wollt ich mal nachfragen was für Settings ihr (Druck etc.) auf Gabel und Dämpfer bei eurem Körpergewicht so fahrt?
> 
> 
> Probiere es mal vorne mit deinem Körpergewicht +5 und hinten das doppelte Gewicht + 10. Müßte gut passen


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Januar 2013)

innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen wird mein Vector Hlr Air geliefert 

werde evtl. nachher noch den Vvid ausbauen und den neuen Bash montieren


----------



## Tier (28. Januar 2013)

Nice! Bilder nicht vergessen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Januar 2013)

bash ist nur der schwarze Race Face...

werde mit  Bilder warten bis der neue das Heck schmückt


----------



## stromb6 (28. Januar 2013)

So da ich meinen DHX zum Service geschickt habe, habe ich die kleine Luftkammer vom DHX mal am alten RP2 getestet. Die kleine Kammer passt mMn wesentlich besser zum Strive als die Große.





Das Fahrwerk ist nicht ganz so gut wie mit dem DHX, aber dafür um 200g leichter.


----------



## Frypan (28. Januar 2013)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:
Die Montage einer g'scheiten Kettenführung (Truvativ X-Guide) in der ISCG05 Version ist geglückt. Sogar ohne irgendwelche Nacharbeiten!


----------



## stromb6 (28. Januar 2013)

@ Frypan

Fotos bitte, ist sehr interessan!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (28. Januar 2013)

@Frypan

Auch von mir die Bitte nach mehr Details 

Da würde sich doch glatt das Betteln nach der Custom TRS bei Canyon erübrigen


----------



## Frypan (28. Januar 2013)

Woah, da gibt's ja tatsächlich n paar Bastler...
Bilder sind leider net ganz so scharf, können aber bei Interesse gerne noch mal bei Tageslicht geschossen werden.










Passt perfekt und schleift nirgends. Ich habe allerdings auf nen X0 Umwerfer umgerüstet. Der Serien XT is wahrscheinlich zu fett....


----------



## Frypan (28. Januar 2013)

DarkListener schrieb:


> @Frypan
> 
> Auch von mir die Bitte nach mehr Details
> 
> Da würde sich doch glatt das Betteln nach der Custom TRS bei Canyon erübrigen



Die Custom TRS hatte sich für mich erledigt, als ich den Preis hörte und erfuhr, dass die auch nur bis 36T funktioniert...


----------



## DarkListener (28. Januar 2013)

uh. das sieht gut aus. Beim kompletten Einfedern auch keinerlei Probleme?

Danke für den Tipp mit dem XO


----------



## Frypan (28. Januar 2013)

Nein, ist kein Problem. Der Umwerfer bewegt sich ja samt Adapterplatte von der Kettenführung weg. Passt wirklich ohne Probleme und ohne Nacharbeiten.


----------



## iKev (28. Januar 2013)

kurze frage, wieso hast du die originale Kettenführung durch die Trivativ ersetzt? 
Vor-/Nachteile?



Frypan schrieb:


> Woah, da gibt's ja tatsächlich n paar Bastler...
> Bilder sind leider net ganz so scharf, können aber bei Interesse gerne noch mal bei Tageslicht geschossen werden.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (29. Januar 2013)

Das Originalteil kann man ja nicht wirklich Kettenführung nennen. Ist ja mehr ein Kettenspanner.
Mir hat's bei härteren Einsätzen trotz dem Teil ab und an mal die Kette runtergehauen.
Außerdem hab ich auf eine echte 2-fach Kurbel mit 24/38er Blättern umgerüstet. Das Originalteil taugt nur für max. 36T sonst klemmt's und einen Bash hab ich mit der Truvativ auch wieder.
Läuft auch viel sauberer als die Rolle.


----------



## sirios (29. Januar 2013)

Vor allem kann man sich jetzt extremly nice die Wade am dicken Kettenblat aufreißen wenn man nen gescheiten Abflug macht


----------



## swoosh999 (29. Januar 2013)

Frypan schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich auf eine echte 2-fach Kurbel mit 24/38er Blättern umgerüstet. Das Originalteil taugt nur für max. 36T sonst klemmt's und einen Bash hab ich mit der Truvativ auch wieder.
> Läuft auch viel sauberer als die Rolle.



Glückwunsch ! Wahnsinn das es einer geschafft hat eine richtige KeFü zu montieren.
Ich selbst war anscheinend über Jahre hin zu blöd 



sirios schrieb:


> Vor allem kann man sich jetzt extremly nice die Wade am dicken Kettenblatt aufreißen wenn man nen gescheiten Abflug macht



Dann hast ja immer noch die Kette als "Schutz" 
wenn man davon ausgeht, das man bergab am großen Blatt fährt.


----------



## stromb6 (29. Januar 2013)

@ Frypan

Danke für die Bilder! Dann werde ich mir mal meine E13 bestellen und montieren, den Xo Umwerfer hab ich schon, der wird mit getauscht. Ich hab auch eine Sram Kurbel, sollte dann also auch hinhauen. 

Das beweist wieder einmal, dass die von Canyon zu faul zum Nachdenken und Probieren sind und wie planlos die Leute von der Service Hotline sind!


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Januar 2013)

Hi!

Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Alternative für die Nadellager im Dämpfer gefunden? ..wo kann ich die denn Bestellen? (Canyon rückt keine raus, die gibts nur, wenn bei Canyon eine Reparatur durchgeführt wird )


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. Januar 2013)

die rücken die echt nicht raus? wasn das fürn Rotz?


----------



## Frypan (29. Januar 2013)

Rücken die schon raus. Du musst nur mit Nachdruck drum bitten...


----------



## JulianM. (29. Januar 2013)

die dämpferbefestigungsschraube gibts bei canyon auch als ersatzteil oder? denke ich bekomm hier schneller ne antwort als von canyon direkt. danke


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. Januar 2013)

ja die gibts da. 

und was wäre jetzt ne gute Alternative für die Nadellager? Huberbushings würden ja nur oben gehen?!


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Januar 2013)

Frypan schrieb:


> Rücken die schon raus. Du musst nur mit Nachdruck drum bitten...



Also ich habe es nun 2x versucht, diese telefonisch bei Canyon zu ordern..keine chance. Die Auskunft lautet jedes mal aufs neue, dass die Lager keine Verkaufsteile sind! 

Was muss man denn tun, um welche zu bekommen?

..ne Alternative wäre ein entsprechendes Lager bei einem anderen Hersteller zu Kaufen, wenn Canyon mit Ersatzteilen kein Geld verdienen will. Und Lager sind ja bekanntlich Verschleissteile..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (29. Januar 2013)

genau weil sie eben Verschleißteile sind, finde ich das ne Sauerei. Sollen die Kunden dann einfach auf dem Schaden sitzen bleiben?

Habe grade mal bei Huber Bushings nach ner Alternative gefragt. Werde hier schreiben was sie dazu meinen


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Januar 2013)

Wenns nach Canyon ginge, solltest du dein Rad zur Reparatur einschicken, und ja keine Teile wie Dämpfer, Gabel oder Kurbel wechseln wollen..



FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Habe grade mal bei Huber Bushings nach ner Alternative gefragt. Werde hier schreiben was sie dazu meinen





Wäre ja genial, wenn Huber da ein passendes Nadellager hätte!


----------



## Chicane (29. Januar 2013)

Schreib canyon_verkauf eine PM, dort habe ich letztens noch ein Nadellager geordert. A1028849 ist komplett aber ohne Bolzen.

Alternative wäre das INA HN1010. Dieses hat zumindest die identischen Abmaße und ist vollnadelig.


----------



## JulianM. (29. Januar 2013)

oder bei skf bestellen. weiß nicht welches passt, müsst ihr halt schauen: http://www.skf.com/group/products/bearings-units-housings/roller-bearings/needle-roller-bearings/index.html


----------



## stromb6 (29. Januar 2013)

Ich hab das Nadellager bei Canyon bestellt und auch bekommen. Du musst da einfach energischer sein wenn du was von denen willst. Auf die nette Art funktioniert da leider meistens nichts.


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. Januar 2013)

Also als Ersatz für die Nadellager haben sie nichts da. 
Mir wurde aber alles andere an Maßen und Preisen der oberen Büchsen mitgeteilt. Wer möchte dem schicke ich ne Pn der Mail. Ist zu lang zum posten


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Nadellager bei Canyon bestellt und auch bekommen. Du musst da einfach energischer sein wenn du was von denen willst. Auf die nette Art funktioniert da leider meistens nichts.



Mit einer Email an die richtige Abteilung ging das auf einmal ruck zuck 



> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 29. Januar 2013 mit der Anfrage zum Nadellager-Set.
> 
> Der Artikel A1028849 needle bearing set M23/M25 ist ab Lager verfügbar. Das Set kostet  19,95 zuzüglich
>  5,90 Versandkosten.



..war natürlich von Vorteil, dass ich hier die Artikelnummer bekommen habe!


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Januar 2013)

..ach ja, falls noch jemand relativ günstig einen DHX AIR haben möchte..:

http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1853/lang/x/kw/DHX_Air_5-0/


----------



## sirios (29. Januar 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..ach ja, falls noch jemand relativ günstig einen DHX AIR haben möchte..:
> 
> http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/1853/lang/x/kw/DHX_Air_5-0/



Günstig ist anders, ich hab für meinen ungefahrenen im Forum mal gerade die Hälfte bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (29. Januar 2013)

wenn du da noch 70,- drauflegst, bekommste auch den Vector


----------



## Tier (29. Januar 2013)

Und genau deswegen warte ich noch auf nen gebrauchten DHX...


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. Januar 2013)

könnte dir zum Übergang den Vivid anbieten


----------



## DiHo (29. Januar 2013)

hier nochmal Nadellager.....
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. Januar 2013)

sehr gut!


 und hier noch die Teileliste vom Strive mit Artikelnummern:

http://media.canyon.com/download/manuals/strive_es_11.pdf


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2013)

Kurze Frage, ist der Umbau von Hammerschmidt zu einer 2-fachkurbel ohne weiteres machbar? Ober braucht es irgendwelche Spezialhalterungen für den Umwerfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (30. Januar 2013)

Du brauchst (falls diese nicht im Lieferumfang war) eine Umwerfer-Montageplatte für SRAM oder Shimano Umwerfer.


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (30. Januar 2013)

Chainsucklösung von Canyon:

Wegen dem ständigen Chainsuck habe vor 2  Wochen Canyon  angeschrieben und einen kostenlosen Rücksendeschein  erhalten da mein Strive noch Garantie hat. Ich habe einen Brief mit der  Bitte, Canyon solle mir doch auch die neue Kettenfürung vom 2013 Modell  von E.Thirteen montieren, beigelegt.
Heute ist dar Hobel wieder bei  mir angekommen und siehe da, die 2013 E.Thirteen Kettenführung wurde  montiert und das Schaltwerks wurde auf Shimano Shadow+ ausgetauscht.
Da die ganze Aktion unter einem Garantiefall lief, hat es auch NIX gekostet!

Jetzt muss der Umbau nur noch getestet werden. Ich bin aber guter Dinge!


----------



## Frypan (30. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön. Da hast du aber Glück gehabt. Und Canyon Pech, wenn das ein paar Leute hier lesen. Die werden bald die ganze Produktion wieder da stehen haben 

Jetzt dürfte sich ja nix mehr bewegen...

Ich war heute mal n schnelles hartes Ründchen mit meiner neuen X-Guide unterwegs und muss sagen, dass ich total begeistert bin...


----------



## Freakrr (30. Januar 2013)

@_mixmaseral_76

Das is ja krass! Wie lang das hier schon hin und her geht wegen dem chainsuck...
Hast du ein 2012er Strive? Ist die Schaltung auch eine Aufrüstung?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2013)

Frypan schrieb:


> Du brauchst (falls diese nicht im Lieferumfang war) eine Umwerfer-Montageplatte für SRAM oder Shimano Umwerfer.



Danke

Die ist beim 2012er ES 9.0 sicher nicht dabei oder? Bekomm ich die nur von Canyon oder gibs die sonst wo?


----------



## JulianM. (30. Januar 2013)

hmmm jetzt müsste man überlegen ob es einem die e13 wert ist und sich die mühe macht und canyon anschreibt, das bike hinsendet und ein paar wochen wartet... was meint ihr?


----------



## Frypan (31. Januar 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Die ist beim 2012er ES 9.0 sicher nicht dabei oder? Bekomm ich die nur von Canyon oder gibs die sonst wo?



Anderswo  DAS Teil gibt's sonst garantiert nirgends...
Ist ne absolute Spezialfräsung fürs Strive.
Artikelnummer für das SRAM Teil is: A1029235 und hätte ich noch über.
Die Nummer für das Shimano Teil hab ich leider nicht zur Hand, die netten Telefonberater von Canyon allerdings schon.


----------



## sirios (31. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> hmmm jetzt müsste man überlegen ob es einem die e13 wert ist und sich die mühe macht und canyon anschreibt, das bike hinsendet und ein paar wochen wartet... was meint ihr?



Hast dann wohl Dein Bike 2014 wieder


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Januar 2013)

Frypan schrieb:


> Anderswo  DAS Teil gibt's sonst garantiert nirgends...
> Ist ne absolute Spezialfräsung fürs Strive.
> Artikelnummer für das SRAM Teil is: A1029235 und hätte ich noch über.
> Die Nummer für das Shimano Teil hab ich leider nicht zur Hand, die netten Telefonberater von Canyon allerdings schon.



So was in der Richtung hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Ich werd mal die Tage mal ne Mail schreiben, ob mir Canyon nicht einfach statt der Hammerschidt die Kurbel, Umwerfer und KeFü vom aktuellen 9.0er montieren kann. (wird aber sicher auch nicht klappen)


----------



## swoosh999 (31. Januar 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich werd mal die Tage mal ne Mail schreiben, ob mir Canyon nicht einfach statt der Hammerschidt die Kurbel, Umwerfer und KeFü vom aktuellen 9.0er montieren kann. (wird aber sicher auch nicht klappen)



Traumtänzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (31. Januar 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> Traumtänzer



Eben eben, es is noch früh, bin noch nicht ganz wach...

Nja, dann wart ich bis Oktober und hol mir beim Ausverkauf das aktuelle 9.0er, grün is zwar nich meine Farbe aber dann werden die Laufräder einfach ersetzt und gut is


----------



## Frypan (31. Januar 2013)

Wieso kaufst du dir lieber ein neues Rad das dir nicht gefällt als den Umbau beim vorhandenen zu machen?

Was du benötigst ist ein 14,95 Teil!


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Januar 2013)

Frypan schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir lieber ein neues Rad das dir nicht gefällt als den Umbau beim vorhandenen zu machen?
> 
> Was du benötigst ist ein 14,95 Teil!



+ Kurbel, Innenlager, Umwerfer und KeFü, nich ganz billig und die Hammerschmidt bekomm ich leider auch nicht gscheid verkauft.

Mal n paar nächte drpber schlafen. 

Als erstes müsste aber mal das Nerve weg


----------



## Frypan (31. Januar 2013)

Die Hammerschmidt soltest du in der Bucht für einen angemessenen Kurs loswerden wenn du die ersten Sonnenstrahlen abwartest.

Du wirst beim Verkauf deines Strives ja sowieso einen Verlust einfahren, der   garantiert größer ist als die Kosten für die benötigten Teile...


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Januar 2013)

Muss mal guggn,

das Stive wÃ¼rde mich 3000â¬ kosten,

fÃ¼r 300 sollte ich die Hammerschmidt loswerden und 150 die komplette Bremsanlage mit scheiben, die LÃ¤ufrÃ¤der wÃ¼rden vllt auch weg kommen, 300 fÃ¼r die iodine 3 sollten da auch drinnen sein.

Zee inkl. Schreiben werden vom Nerve Ã¼bernommen, zu kaufen wÃ¤ren da die Adapter.
LaufrÃ¤der wÃ¼rden die Crossmax SX rankommen, die ich auch schon hab.

Kauf von Kurbel, Innenlager, KefÃ¼, Umwerfer und Montageplatte kostet mich dann sicher 500â¬...

So pii x daumen wÃ¼rd mich das Stive inkl. verlust vom Nerve (das nicht mal ein jahr alt ist) 3300â¬ kosten, in der Hoffnung, dass ich den Kurbelumbau selbst hinbekomme. Bei der ziffer hÃ¶ngt dann der haussegen fÃ¼r ne ganze weile schief


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (31. Januar 2013)

Also ich hatte den Bikeguard noch zu Hause und das Strive ist in 30min im Karton. Den Rücksendeschein gibt per Email nah Anfrage. Ich hab das Bike vor 2 Wochen weggeschicht und gestern war es wieder bei mir. Das ist doch jetzt wirklich nicht lange!
Da ich das 2012 Modell hab ist ja noch Garantie drauf und ich hab ein Anrecht auf ein funktionierendes Bike. Immerhin hat es 2700 Kracher gekostet.
Falls Jemand die Bestellnummern braucht,

E.13 Shiftable Chainguide 
Nr. A1033173

Shimano XT RD M786GSM 10s Show Plus, direkt att . 
Nr .A1031182

Und wie gesagt, alles wurde unter Garantie ausgetauscht und hat nichts gekostet.
Ich bin mit dem Service von Canyon vollstens  zufrieden


----------



## JulianM. (31. Januar 2013)

haha das denk ich mir auch 
ob sie mir die teile wohl zuschicken wenn ich nett frage?


----------



## sirios (31. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die von DT Swiss brauchen bis ich meine Räder wieder hab. Wenn die wieder da sind kommen auch mal endlich die Aufkleber ab, die haben ihre besten Tage hinter sich 

Mit Rädern und Muddy Mary von letzter Woche:





Hoffe es gibt auch mal wieder gescheites Wetter! Konnte die Muddy Mary noch gar nicht testen


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Januar 2013)

Hat hier jemand zufällig die Drehmomentwerte für die Bremsenmontage am Strive im Kopf? Sowohl an der Gabel als auch am Rahmen selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (31. Januar 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig die Drehmomentwerte für die Bremsenmontage am Strive im Kopf? Sowohl an der Gabel als auch am Rahmen selbst?



10Nm bei Avid, 8Nm bei Shimano


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Januar 2013)

Laut canyon Explosionszechnung 8nm an dem PM Sockel. Also sollte ich mit 8nm auf der sicheren Seite sein


----------



## JulianM. (31. Januar 2013)

@sirios: hast du die reverb leitung gekürzt?


----------



## sirios (31. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> @_sirios_: hast du die reverb leitung gekürzt?



Jap. Geht ohne Entlüften in weniger als 10 min 







Damit kürze ich immer die Leitungen. Ist eigentlich ne Kabelschere. Die geht durch die Bremsleitung wie Butter ohne sie zu zerdrücken. Damit kann man auch perfekt die Leitung der Reverb kürzen.


----------



## JulianM. (31. Januar 2013)

tell me!


----------



## sirios (31. Januar 2013)

Du drehst den Hebel der Reverb auf langsamste Stufe. Befestigung vom Lenker lösen. Dann auschecken wieviel man abschneiden möchte. Kabelschere (siehe mein Post obendrüber) damit die Leitung entsprechend abgeschneiden. Reverb Hebel von der alten Leitung abziehen (Vorsicht geht sehr schwer!) und wieder aufstecken auf das gekürzte Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (31. Januar 2013)

Aufpassen es gibt da unterschiedliche Hebel bei der Reverb. Von den einen musst du die Leitung abschrauben, da die ein Gewinde haben, von den anderen musst du sie vorsichtig runter schneiden. Abziehen ist von denen ohne Gewinde kaum zu schaffen.


----------



## JulianM. (31. Januar 2013)

ahja danke, das sollte sogar ich hinbekommen. werd ich mal irgendwann machen, hab jetzt schon immer angst dass sich die leitung mit den pedalen verhäddern könnte


----------



## JulianM. (31. Januar 2013)

sch****, wieso seh ich erst jetzt dann die schöne frisbee hinten schon halb weggebrochen ist  ich fands mit schöner


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Januar 2013)

Frisbee??  Die durchsichtige Untertasse an der Kassette?


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Aufpassen es gibt da unterschiedliche Hebel bei der Reverb. Von den einen musst du die Leitung abschrauben, da die ein Gewinde haben, von den anderen musst du sie vorsichtig runter schneiden. Abziehen ist von denen ohne Gewinde kaum zu schaffen.



Meine 2012er 150mm hatte so ein gewinde, da kann man ganz easy die leitung runterdrehen, dann kürzen und wieder reindrehen, funktioniert ohne entlüften, wenn man n bissl aufpasst


----------



## Frypan (31. Januar 2013)

@ Boardie05

Hab ich das jetzt völlig falsch verstanden? Hast du jetzt schon ein Strive oder nur das Nerve?


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Januar 2013)

Frypan schrieb:


> @ Boardie05
> 
> Hab ich das jetzt völlig falsch verstanden? Hast du jetzt schon ein Strive oder nur das Nerve?



Nerve AM 2012, anfangs Mai 2012 gekauft, irgendwie hätt ich gern n flacheren lenkwinkel, fraglich ist halt nur, ob das strive auch so schön tourentauglich is wie das nerve.


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Januar 2013)

über tourentauglichlichkeit wurde schon etliche mal gesprochen. 

unter anderem auch hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=570713


----------



## JulianM. (31. Januar 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Frisbee??  Die durchsichtige Untertasse an der Kassette?



ganz genau die, jetzt liegts sie ganz zerbrochen und schäbig am boden


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Januar 2013)

Da gehört sie hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (31. Januar 2013)

Ok, ich dachte du hättest schon eins. Dann macht deine Rechnung sinn.

Das Strive ist auf jeden Fall tourentauglich. Etwas mehr Kraft als beim Nerve wirst schon brauchen, aber wenn du dir eh eine abfahrtslastigere Geometrie wünschts wird es dir nix ausmachen.


----------



## Shabba (31. Januar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die von DT Swiss brauchen bis ich meine Räder wieder hab. Wenn die wieder da sind kommen auch mal endlich die Aufkleber ab, die haben ihre besten Tage hinter sich
> 
> Mit Rädern und Muddy Mary von letzter Woche:
> 
> ...


 
@_sirios_: Was ist denn defekt an den Felgen, sind das E 2000?


----------



## sirios (31. Januar 2013)

die E2000 sind echt gute stabile Räder aber wenn man sich wie ich etwas doof dranstellt bekommt man die auch kaputt . Hatte im Urlaub in Österreich nen unspektakulären Abflug. Seitdem hatte das Vorderrad nen deftigen Schlag. Konnte mich aber jetzt erst aufraffen den LRS einzuschicken. Hab dann auch grad das Hinterrad mitgeschickt, damit die da mal nen Blick drauf werfen. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Shabba (31. Januar 2013)

Ah okay, dachte nur ich frag mal wenns was zu beanstanden gibt. Wenn es mal bei meinen EX 1550 Probleme geben sollte . Bisher laufen die aber wie ne 1...


----------



## sirios (31. Januar 2013)

Ich war auch wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem LRS! Kann nix negatives dazu sagen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Januar 2013)

Mixmasteral76 schrieb:


> Chainsucklösung von Canyon:
> 
> Heute ist dar Hobel wieder bei  mir angekommen und siehe da, die 2013 E.Thirteen Kettenführung wurde  montiert und das Schaltwerks wurde auf Shimano Shadow+ ausgetauscht.
> 
> Jetzt muss der Umbau nur noch getestet werden. Ich bin aber guter Dinge!



Schau mal hier unter #5705  nach 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497776&page=229

Der Schaltimpuls, wo die Kette schlagartig entlastet wird, in Verbindung mit der etwas unglücklich konstruierten Umlenkrolle könnte durchaus  eine Ursache sein. Das hatte ich damals auch vermutet.

Bzgl. Test des Umbaus: 
Solltest Du einen erfahrenen "Testfahrer" benötigen, stände ich zur Verfügung 

Ich teste alles: Von der allgemeinen Funktion bis hin zu Belastungstests des Bikes und den Knochen des Fahrers


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (31. Januar 2013)

@Gianty
Ich bin eben mal durch die Strasse gefahren und muss sagen, dass die Kette viel sauberer läuft und das sich der Schaltvorgang gut anhört und anfühlt!

Wenn es abgetrocknet ist treffen wir uns zu einer ordentlichen Testfahrt in Mehring oder auf dem Hox!!


----------



## _sebastian (31. Januar 2013)

Mixmasteral76 schrieb:


> @Gianty
> Ich bin eben mal durch die Strasse gefahren und muss sagen, dass die Kette viel sauberer läuft und das sich der Schaltvorgang gut anhört und anfühlt!
> 
> Wenn es abgetrocknet ist treffen wir uns zu einer ordentlichen Testfahrt in Mehring oder auf dem Hox!!



Hallo,

Wenn ihr nach Mehring kommt sagt Bescheid. Wohne quasi am Fuß des Trailparks. Würde mal gern sehen, was man so mit dem Strive springen kann. Trau mich immer nur an die kleineren Gaps und Drops ran.  

Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## JulianM. (31. Januar 2013)

Der Mensch ist der limitierende Faktor (abgesehen von 30m drops)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (31. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist der limitierende Faktor (abgesehen von 30m drops)



Pssst...


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

ups, ist beim Strive natürlich anders


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Februar 2013)

Hier mal meine neue Errungenschaft, bin echt mal gespannt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Februar 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nach Mehring kommt sagt Bescheid. Wohne quasi am Fuß des Trailparks. Würde mal gern sehen, was man so mit dem Strive springen kann. Trau mich immer nur an die kleineren Gaps und Drops ran.  QUOTE]
> 
> Ich bin dort vor Jahren CC-Rennen gefahren
> Die Abfahrt ist bestimmt toll geworden. Ich dachte der Trailpark ist noch nicht eröffnet ( unabhängig von einer winterlichen Sperrung ) .
> ...


----------



## ChrizZZz (1. Februar 2013)

Würde meine Code auch gern gegen ne Trail tauschen. Alleine weil es neuere Innereien hat. Die 2013er Hebel sind nochmal nen Ticken besser geworden. 

Aber für meine Code krieg ich ja nix mehr


----------



## _sebastian (1. Februar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> _sebastian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ihr nach Mehring kommt sagt Bescheid. Wohne quasi am Fuß des Trailparks. Würde mal gern sehen, was man so mit dem Strive springen kann. Trau mich immer nur an die kleineren Gaps und Drops ran.  QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeVanDeike (1. Februar 2013)

hatte mal angefragt bei Canyon:

"Nachricht: Hallo Canyon-Team

"ich bräuchte für mein Bike folgende Anbauteile neu könnt ihr mir ein Angbot machen
"bitte

"E.13 Shiftable Chainguide
"Nr. A1033173

"Shimano XT RD M786GSM 10s Show Plus
"Nr .A1031182

"Vielen Dank für Die Mühen



Und das kam als Antwort:

"Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon entschieden haben. Beide genannten Artikel sind "reine OEM Ware und keine Verkaufsartikel, hier können wir Ihnen kein Angebot "unterbreiten.

"Es tut mir Leid das ich Ihnen nicht weiterhelfen konnte. Sollten Sie  weitere Fragen "oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns  wenden. 

"Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
"Mario Heerdt
"Servicecenter


Super wa ?????


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

hallo,

so, ich hab jetzt mal mein cockpit aufgewertet. passt alles recht gut, aber grade ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich spiel im steuersatz habe. was kann ich dagegen tun? 
und die bremsen/schaltung sollte so hoch angeschraubt sein, dass ich sie quasi übers oberrohr drehen könnte oder?

danke schonmal!

mir der ahead schraube hab ichs schon versucht :/ untern vorbau wackelts so heftig


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Februar 2013)

Du brauchst noch einen Spacer unter den Vorbau. Hab selber vom Syncros AM auf den Truvativ Holzfeller gewechselt. Der Holzfeller hat 3mm weniger bei der Klemmung, die musst du mit einem Spacer wieder ausgleichen. Bei dir dürfte der Gabelschaft bündig mit der Klemmung vom Vorbau sein und da brauchst du etwas Spiel.
Die Ahead-Kappe darf quasi nicht auf dem Gabelschaft aufliegen


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

wo bekomm ich denn jetzt nen spacer her? 

sowas in der art hatte ich mir auch gedacht, aber wollts nicht wahr haben... danke dir...


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Februar 2013)

Ich musste sie mir auch extra bestellen  da ist der Versand teurer wie die Spacer selbst 

Hab die hier genommen. 2 x 5mm und 1 x 3mm


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

so ein kack 
zwei 5mm sind schon drinnen oder seh ich das falsch? brauch ich quasi nur noch den 3mm und dann sollte es passen

teil: 0,70â¬
versand: 3,90â¬ !!!! 
haha unfassbar


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Februar 2013)

jop die sind drin. Hab mir aber noch mal 2 5mm bestellt, weil die dann besser zusammen passen. Die Spacer haben so ein Art Nut und rasten ineinander ein. Farblich passen sie zu den originalen auch nicht 

Kannst aber auch jeden anderen Spacer nehmen


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

haha alles klar, der finanzielle aufwand für die spacer bringt mich nicht um, eher für den versand... kann man doch einfach als brief schicken... dann gibts halt noch n multitool dazu, dann lohnt sich das alles auch


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> haha alles klar, der finanzielle aufwand für die spacer bringt mich nicht um, eher für den versand... kann man doch einfach als brief schicken... dann gibts halt noch n multitool dazu, dann lohnt sich das alles auch



..alternativ könntest du auch den Gabelschaft kürzen


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

dafür fehlt mir das passende werkzeug und das engagement  
hoffe der spacer kommt bald und dann kanns auch wieder los gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (1. Februar 2013)

Weiß jemand hier wie lang die Kette beim Strive ist? Also wieviel Glieder?

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust zu zählen


----------



## greg12 (1. Februar 2013)

Alte Kette als Vorlage und die neue auf die selbe Länge kürzen....


----------



## kraft_werk (1. Februar 2013)

Meine hat 104 Glieder. Aber einfacher ist die Methode von greg12


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Februar 2013)

ok danke. Schon klar, das es so einfacher ist, aber mich interessiert einfach die Anzahl der Glieder


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Februar 2013)

@JulianM: Bayreuth, oder? Ich hab noch nen Spacer da, den kannst du haben.


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

echt? das wäre klasse. 3mm für 1 1/8 steuerrohre wäre das ja


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (1. Februar 2013)

MikeVanDeike schrieb:


> hatte mal angefragt bei Canyon:
> 
> "Nachricht: Hallo Canyon-Team
> 
> ...




HAst du noch Garantie auf deinem Bike??
Wenn ja dann ruf dort an und und die sollen die einen Rücksendeschein per Email zu kommen lassen. Dann schickst du den Hobel zu Canyon und legst einen Brief bei, indem du dein Chainsuck-Problem erläuterst und eine neue KeFü haben möchtest.

So hab ich es gemacht und die beiden Teile wurden unter Garantie ausgetauscht.


----------



## Mixmasteral76 (1. Februar 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn ihr nach Mehring kommt sagt Bescheid. Wohne quasi am Fuß des Trailparks. Würde mal gern sehen, was man so mit dem Strive springen kann. Trau mich immer nur an die kleineren Gaps und Drops ran.
> 
> ...




Alles klar, ich geb bescheid.
Aber große Drops springe ich auch keine. Bin ja nich Sam Hill


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Februar 2013)

@Mixmasteral76:

An der Brücke im untern Teil musst Du aber den Kopf einziehen ;-)
Und ich versuche nicht daran hängen zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (1. Februar 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> ok danke. Schon klar, das es so einfacher ist, aber mich interessiert einfach die Anzahl der Glieder




komme auf 106 (?) beim 2013er 8.0


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

so, ist zwar auch ein 5mm spacer aber sollte doch trotzdem funktionieren oder? 
sieht das hier immer so aus? hatte bei so ner lapalie eigentlich noch nie probleme 
wenn ich die aheadschraube handfest anziehe, dann die vorbauschrauben anziehe und dann die aheadschraube nochmal nachziehe sollte man davon ausgehen dass alles klappt, oder täusch ich mich... 
sobald ich aber das vorderrad anhebe und ein bisschen rüttel merkt man ganz genau, dass das nicht fest ist und die spacer lassen sich auch noch drehen 
jemand ahnung von sowas? ich bin grade ratlos


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Februar 2013)

Wieviel Platz hast du von Oberkante Vorbau zu Gabelschaft?


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

5/6mm


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Februar 2013)

Sollte eigentlich absolut reichen. Hast du den Vorbau auch komplett locker wenn du die Ahead Kappe fest ziehst


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

denk ich mir eben auch. ja hab ich, hab aber schiss dass es mir die kralle rauszieht wenn ich zu fest anziehe :/ oder soll ich mal mit schmackes anziehen? 
kann ich die kralle theoretisch weiter reinhauen, also schraube rein und mitm hammer drauf oder rührt sich dann eher nichts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (1. Februar 2013)

Hast schonmal versucht den Vorbau erstmal fest zu drücken, also kräftig nach unten drücken und schauen ob sich noch was setzt.

Glaub nicht, dass es was bringt wenn du die Kralle weiter rein haust


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

entwarnung: hab jetzt mal die spacerreihenfolge getauscht, das ganze nochmal per hand zusammengedrückt, die schrauben vom vorbau komplett entfernt, die aheadschraube relativ fest gezogen und schon sitzt alles bombenfest, hoffe ich zumindest  
danke für die hilfe chrisinger


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Februar 2013)

Kein Thema. Man hilft wo man kann


----------



## Airflyer (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo,


ich habe mal eine Frage zum Strive AL 2013. Auf den vorherigen Seiten habe ich öfters gelesen das viele den Dämpfer tauschen, macht ihr das weil der Hinterbau durchschlägt bzw. ist dies bei dem 2013 Modell immer noch der Fall ?


----------



## JulianM. (2. Februar 2013)

ich denke das ist der fall, weil viele fahrer unterschiedliche ansrpüche an das Fahrwerk, die resonanz und dem verhalten stellen. generell ist das fahrwerk vom strive nicht schlecht und gut eingestellt muss man sich auch nicht über durschläge ärgern, es sei denn man wiegt 90+ kg und fährt dennoch mit 30% SAG... 
des weitern spielt natürlich das einsatzgebiet ne große rolle.
grüße


----------



## Tier (2. Februar 2013)

Die 2013er Modelle haben keine Dämpfer mit großer Luftkammer mehr verbaut. Damit sollten die Durchschläge eigentlich nicht mehr durchkommen...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Februar 2013)

Da freut sich auf Dauer die Luftkammer
Die wird ganz schön atmen.


----------



## Airflyer (2. Februar 2013)

Schon mal Danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Wenn ich mich für das Strive entscheide würde ich auch manchmal damit springen, da ich noch Anfänger bin wären die zwar nicht all zu groß aber ich hätte gerne ein Bike das auch mittelfristig für mich ausreicht bzw. ist der Hinterbau dafür ausgelegt?
Wäre schön noch ein paar Meinungen zu Lesen von Fahrern mit dem aktuellen 2013 Modell.


----------



## mondo-mania (2. Februar 2013)

Naja, laut Canyon Showroommitarbeiter haben die neuen CTD Dämpfer das gleiche Hauptkammervolumen wie die alten Dämpfer am Strive 11 und 12


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Februar 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Schon mal Danke für die Rückmeldungen.
> 
> Wenn ich mich für das Strive entscheide würde ich auch manchmal damit springen, da ich noch Anfänger bin wären die zwar nicht all zu groß aber ich hätte gerne ein Bike das auch mittelfristig für mich ausreicht bzw. ist der Hinterbau dafür ausgelegt?
> Wäre schön noch ein paar Meinungen zu Lesen von Fahrern mit dem aktuellen 2013 Modell.



Natürlich kannst Du damit springen! Nur wird es bei fortschreitendem Können irgendwann an die Grenze kommen. Es ist halt kein Downhiller sondern ein Enduro-Bike.

Kannst Du mit einem BMW  X3 ins Gelände? Ja, aber es wird nie ein Land Rover Defender, auch wenn man das Fahrwerk umbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (2. Februar 2013)

Servus,

hab bei meiner Lyrik einen kleinen Service gemacht, also neues Öl rein, neue Öldichtungen und Staubabsteifer. An der Lufteinheit habe ich nichts verändert. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich die Gabel einfeder, dann federt sie nicht mehr ganz aus und bleibt sie mit ca. 1,5 cm stecken. Wenn ich dann am Lenker die Front hochziehe springt sie ganz raus. Ist das evtl. normal und vorher ist mir das nur nicht aufgefallen oder müssen sich die Dichtungen erst einlaufen. Hab auch schon den Luftdruck auf 120 PSI erhöht und ein und ausgefedert oder das Bike auf den Kopf gestellt, auch nochmal die unteren Gabelschrauben nochmal geöffnet wegen Unterdruck usw. Fahre sonst ca. 60 PSI. Hatte von euch schon mal jemand das Problem. Kann mal jemand nachschauen ob das bei anderen Gabeln auch so ist.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## sirios (2. Februar 2013)

Servus!

Also normal ist das nicht. Hast du immer noch das 2step in der Lyrik? Das könnte nämlich undicht sein. War bei mir zumindest der Grund warum die Gabel irgendwann nicht mehr ganz ausgefedert hat.


----------



## DiHo (2. Februar 2013)

Wenn du nur die Tauchrohre runter hattest, dann können sich die unteren Anschlaggummis lösen und sich dann irgendwo im Tauchrohr verklemmen.
Die Gummis liegen normalerweise ganz unten im Tauchrohr...(sind ca. 1cm dick und haben den Tauchrohr Innendurchmesser)
Vielleicht ist das Problem damit schon gelöst


----------



## DiHo (2. Februar 2013)

Wenn du oben auch auf hattest dann kann auch zu wenig Öl im 2 Step system sein.
oder wie sirios schon sagte 2Step Dichtungen am After


----------



## mondo-mania (2. Februar 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Wenn du nur die Tauchrohre runter hattest, dann können sich die unteren Anschlaggummis lösen und sich dann irgendwo im Tauchrohr verklemmen.
> Die Gummis liegen normalerweise ganz unten im Tauchrohr...(sind ca. 1cm dick und haben den Tauchrohr Innendurchmesser)
> Vielleicht ist das Problem damit schon gelöst



Das Problem ist das Ausfedern...

Ich würde wie gesagt(PM) einfach  mal die Luftkappe abschrauben um evt. nicht gewollten negativdruck  rauszulassen der warum auch immer nicht raus kommt. Es gibt eigentlich  keinen anderen Grund das eine Luftgabel nicht ganz ausfedert...  Jedenfalls bei dem DPA der Lyrik


Ich hätte da aber auch grad mal en dickes Problem. Wollt am Strive 2011 die Kasette wechseln. Ihr wisst ja LRS DT swiss E2000 OEM und CS-HG61 Deore 11-34 Kassette. Jetz musste ich aber die Kassette eher darunter operieren als abnehmen da sich schön das Ritzelpaket in die Axialen Stege gefressen hat.

Den Freilaufkörper kann man doch jetzt vergessen... ? Garantie ? Gewährleistung ? Oder Pech fürn Kunden ? Den Grat abfeilen und neue Kassette drauf ? Freilaufkörper neu kaufen ?

Bitte um Meinungen bzw. Rat

Gruß


----------



## DiHo (2. Februar 2013)

Hab noch was vergessen:
Im 2 Step system darf beim zusammenbau keine Restölmenge, außer an den Wandungen zum schmieren der Gummis, drin sein.
Und vorm befüllen ganz ausfedern


----------



## mondo-mania (2. Februar 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hab noch was vergessen:
> Im 2 Step system darf beim zusammenbau keine Restölmenge, außer an den Wandungen zum schmieren der Gummis, drin sein.
> Und vorm befüllen ganz ausfedern



Ist kein 2-Step. Haben wir schon geklärt. Luft kommt oben rein..Also DPA


----------



## DiHo (2. Februar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Ist kein 2-Step. Haben wir schon geklärt. Luft kommt oben rein..Also DPA



oh..sorry hab ich nicht mit bekommen...DPA kenn ich mich leider nicht aus


----------



## sirios (2. Februar 2013)

DPA ist nahezu unverwüstlich! Ich denke dann kann es wirklich nur an ungewolltem negativdruck liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (2. Februar 2013)

Wie arbeitet bei euch eigentlich die Mico dh Dämpfung?
bei mir merke ich da nix.
wenn ich die rebound Stange reindrücke kommt nach ca. 10cm Widerstand aber mehr auch nicht.
hab auch schon mit ausgebauter Feder versucht mal auf der Druckstufenseite was zu erfühlen....aber ich stelle keinen Unterschied fest
Zugstufe funktioniert einwandfrei.
Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## mondo-mania (2. Februar 2013)

Geht mir ähnlich. Aber man sagt ja im Stand ist das nicht zu erfühlen.. Aber hab mal im Park paar drops mit ganz offen und ganz zu gemacht. War jetzt auch kein Unterschied feststellbar.

Aber meiner Meinung ist die von sich aus schon gut eingestellt. Vllt bissl mehr LSC. Aber bin höchst zufrieden.
Aber wenn ich nur eine Vorspannscheibe drin hab dann sind die ersten 5 mm Federweg keine Feder mehr. Wenn du die reindrückst bleibt die auch da... Aber dafür 33 % SAG

Lyrik coil 170 mm





DiHo schrieb:


> Wie arbeitet bei euch eigentlich die Mico dh Dämpfung?
> bei mir merke ich da nix.
> wenn ich die rebound Stange reindrücke kommt nach ca. 10cm Widerstand aber mehr auch nicht.
> hab auch schon mit ausgebauter Feder versucht mal auf der Druckstufenseite was zu erfühlen....aber ich stelle keinen Unterschied fest
> ...


----------



## DiHo (2. Februar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das Ausfedern...
> 
> Ich würde wie gesagt(PM) einfach  mal die Luftkappe abschrauben um evt. nicht gewollten negativdruck  rauszulassen der warum auch immer nicht raus kommt. Es gibt eigentlich  keinen anderen Grund das eine Luftgabel nicht ganz ausfedert...  Jedenfalls bei dem DPA der Lyrik
> 
> ...



war glaube ich am Anfang des ersten Teils schon mal ein Thema.
Alu und Stahl ist halt nicht ideal aber wenn die Kerben nicht zu tief sind würd ich einfach Grate entfernen und neues Ritzelpaket aufstecken.
Ich glaube das Canyon da keine Garantie übernimmt.
Wurde da auch als unbedenklich eingestuft...
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, da müßte man den Beitrag nochmal raussuchen


----------



## mondo-mania (2. Februar 2013)

Habe mir jetzt als Austauschkassette ne XT geholt. Auch wenn die echt mal nicht billig ist. Die hat aber die Aluspindel innen, also ein wesentlich besseren Kraftschluss. 

Habe eben mal bissl rumgelesen und man hört überall, dass Canyon da als Verschleiß ablehnt und man halt XT oder höherwertig verbauen sollte/muss.

Gruß


----------



## JulianM. (3. Februar 2013)

für alle die auch mal die leitung der reverb kürzen wollen: http://www.sram.com/service/rockshox/50
und dann auf reverb hose shortening procedure.
UND vergesst die brille dabei nicht


----------



## schwed1 (3. Februar 2013)

Servus,

danke für die Antworten. Muss die Luft vorher abgelassen werden?

Gruß Schwed



mondo-mania schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das Ausfedern...
> 
> Ich würde wie gesagt(PM) einfach mal die Luftkappe abschrauben um evt. nicht gewollten negativdruck rauszulassen der warum auch immer nicht raus kommt. ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (3. Februar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt als Austauschkassette ne XT geholt. Auch wenn die echt mal nicht billig ist. Die hat aber die Aluspindel innen, also ein wesentlich besseren Kraftschluss.
> 
> Habe eben mal bissl rumgelesen und man hört überall, dass Canyon da als Verschleiß ablehnt und man halt XT oder höherwertig verbauen sollte/muss.
> 
> Gruß



Also 47 Euro für eine Kassette ist nun nicht wirklich viel. Vor allem ist die von der Haltbarkeit top!


----------



## kraft_werk (3. Februar 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt als Austauschkassette ne XT geholt. Auch wenn die echt mal nicht billig ist. Die hat aber die Aluspindel innen, also ein wesentlich besseren Kraftschluss.
> 
> Habe eben mal bissl rumgelesen und man hört überall, dass Canyon da als Verschleiß ablehnt und man halt XT oder höherwertig verbauen sollte/muss.
> 
> Gruß



..eigentlich ´ne blöde Frage, aber du hast doch hoffentlich die Kette gleich mit gewechselt?!

Die Schaltperformance sollte mit der XT-Kassette auch deutlich präziser sein, als mit der Deore..


----------



## DiHo (3. Februar 2013)

hier noch was zur Nabe:
http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&c...w=106&start=0&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:83


----------



## mondo-mania (4. Februar 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..eigentlich ´ne blöde Frage, aber du hast doch hoffentlich die Kette gleich mit gewechselt?!
> 
> Die Schaltperformance sollte mit der XT-Kassette auch deutlich präziser sein, als mit der Deore..



Klar, war ja der Grund für den Kassettenwechsel. Die Kasette war schon so weit runter, dass die neue Kette auf den kleinsten 3 Ritzel nicht verbleiben wollte 

Gruß


----------



## Monster91 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
nach stundenlanger Suche und 23452345 gelesen Threads hab ich noch eine kleine Frage an euch.

Habe mir das 2013 Strive 7.0 bestellt und da auch schon oft hier gehört und auch selbst gemerkt bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz, ist der Dämpfer ziemlich weich. Da ich mit Gepäck knappe 100kg auf die Waage bringe bei 184cm wollte ich gerne mal Fragen was ihr mir für Einstellungen empfehlen könntet oder ob ich diesen direkt austauschen soll. Habe auch schon gehört man könnte ihn in eine spezielle Werkstatt einschicken, die ihn dann 'härter stellen'!??


----------



## JulianM. (4. Februar 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/113411-canyon-strive-frame-set-m-2011 
was denkt ihr? kommt man mit nem qualitätsmäßig mittelmäßigem aufbau unter 1000?
gabel 400, komplett Schaltung nochmal um die 300, komplett schaltung 200, lrs 200, kleinzeug? 
 @Monster91: zu deinem fahrwerksproblem. dir bleiben drei möglichkeiten: dämpfer mit so viel druck versehen, dass er nicht mehr druchschlägt, dafür hast du unter umständen ein verhältnismäßig hartes fahrwerk, dämpfer genau so einstellen, dass du zwischen 25-3ß% SAG fährst, evtl schlägt er dir dann bei größeren drops durch ODER du wechselst gleich den dämpfer, was ich aber nicht machen würde, da du ja noch nichtmal weißt wie der andere läuft... 
ah und vierte Möglichkeit: du verbaust nen spacer in deinem dämpfer, verringerst somit das luftvolumen darin und steigerst somit die endprogression


----------



## sirios (4. Februar 2013)

Monster91 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> nach stundenlanger Suche und 23452345 gelesen Threads hab ich noch eine kleine Frage an euch.
> 
> Habe mir das 2013 Strive 7.0 bestellt und da auch schon oft hier gehört und auch selbst gemerkt bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz, ist der Dämpfer ziemlich weich. Da ich mit Gepäck knappe 100kg auf die Waage bringe bei 184cm wollte ich gerne mal Fragen was ihr mir für Einstellungen empfehlen könntet oder ob ich diesen direkt austauschen soll. Habe auch schon gehört man könnte ihn in eine spezielle Werkstatt einschicken, die ihn dann 'härter stellen'!??



Ich würd auch erstmal damit fahren und schauen wie es Dir so taugt. Tauschen kann man später noch!


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Februar 2013)

ich würde auch sagen testen und dann entscheiden. 

Hoffentlich kommt mein neuer Dämpfer endlich mal. war schon ewig nicht mehr biken


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Februar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt mein neuer Dämpfer endlich mal. war schon ewig nicht mehr biken



Jetzt wäre der richtige Zeitpunkt für ein zweites Bike


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Februar 2013)

Ich fasse das jetzt einfach mal als ein Angebot von dir auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Februar 2013)

Das passt Dir nicht


----------



## sirios (4. Februar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das passt Dir nicht



in S sieht da sicher aus wie ein BMX Rad !

Hab Ã¼brigens ne Antwort von DT Swiss wegen meinen LaufrÃ¤dern:

Das Vorderrad bekomm ich zum Sonderpreis von 90â¬ nagelneu. Beim Hinterrad werden die Lager getauscht und nochmal nachzentriert und alles gecheckt.

Super nett die Jungs von DT Swiss und wie ich finde ein super Kundenservice.


----------



## Butcho78 (4. Februar 2013)

Monster91 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> nach stundenlanger Suche und 23452345 gelesen Threads hab ich noch eine kleine Frage an euch.
> 
> Habe mir das 2013 Strive 7.0 bestellt und da auch schon oft hier gehört und auch selbst gemerkt bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz, ist der Dämpfer ziemlich weich. Da ich mit Gepäck knappe 100kg auf die Waage bringe bei 184cm wollte ich gerne mal Fragen was ihr mir für Einstellungen empfehlen könntet oder ob ich diesen direkt austauschen soll. Habe auch schon gehört man könnte ihn in eine spezielle Werkstatt einschicken, die ihn dann 'härter stellen'!??



Hi,

habe nahezu identische Voraussetzungen wie Du. Die Jungs hier im Forum können Dich auf jeden Fall sehr gut beraten, mir haben sie auch geholfen! 

Ich habe in einem ersten Schritt den mittelgroßen Spacer verbaut, den habe ich für ich glaube 10 Euro im Bikemarkt gekauft, sicher nicht wenig für ein Stück Plastik aber ich hatte keine Lust auf "Frikelei" mit einer CD Spindel Marke Eigenbau. 

Einige sagen die Luftkammer am 2013er Dämpfer sei ohnehin schon kleiner als in den Vorjahren, kürzlich habe ich aber auch irgendeine Bemerkung gelesen dass angeblich laut Showroom Mitarbeiter die Luftkammer genauso groß ist. Wie auch immer. Der Spacer hat mir geholfen, ich kann mit 25-30 % fahren und habe mehr Endprogression. Richtig fette Drops bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber ich denke für den Anfang ist das eine einfache und kostengünstige Variante. Und wenn Dir das irgendwann doch nicht mehr reicht kommt ja auch ein DHX Air Einbau oder ähnliches in Frage und dabei findest Du hier guten Support.

Ich fahre jetzt erstmal eine Saison mit dem Spacer und schaue dann weiter.

Grüße!


----------



## sirios (4. Februar 2013)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> [...]kürzlich habe ich aber auch irgendeine Bemerkung gelesen dass angeblich laut Showroom Mitarbeiter die Luftkammer genauso groß ist. Wie auch immer.



Dabei ging es um das Volumen der Hauptkammer. Diese ist tatsächlich bei allen Float Dämpfern identisch. Unterschiede gibt es nur bei den "aufgesetzten" XV und XXV Kammern


----------



## stromb6 (4. Februar 2013)

Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich nun schon seit Jahren DT Swiss Naben und Speichen fahre. Wenn du da was hast wird dir schnell und freundlich geholfen.


----------



## marc53844 (5. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Dabei ging es um das Volumen der Hauptkammer. Diese ist tatsächlich bei allen Float Dämpfern identisch. Unterschiede gibt es nur bei den "aufgesetzten" XV und XXV Kammern


 
Also besteht das Problem des Durchrauschens nicht so??
Ich wiege leider auch etwas über 100kg ...

Aber mal abwarten. Rad soll in KW7 verfügbar sein ... Dann werde ich es erstmal testen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Toni ES5 (5. Februar 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Also besteht das Problem des Durchrauschens nicht so??
> Ich wiege leider auch etwas über 100kg ...
> 
> Aber mal abwarten. Rad soll in KW7 verfügbar sein ... Dann werde ich es erstmal testen und dann entscheiden.



nun fahr das Rad erst einmal, ich wiege voll ausgestattet auch ca. 96 Kg
kenne bei meinem Strive 2012 ES8, kein durchrauschen oder durchschlagen, nicht mal im Park, trotz großer Luftkammer.
Fahre das Rad je nach bedarf u. Strecke zwischen 25-30% Sag.


----------



## Monster91 (5. Februar 2013)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe nahezu identische Voraussetzungen wie Du. Die Jungs hier im Forum können Dich auf jeden Fall sehr gut beraten, mir haben sie auch geholfen!
> 
> ...



Bin leider noch nicht so der Fachmann in diesem Gebiet, ist das eine Änderung die ich einfach selbst machen kann oder müsste ich das auch vom Fachmann machen lassen?
Ein Showroom Mitarbeiter hatte mir geraden den Dämpfer von Toxoholics umbauen zu lassen, bzw. auf mein Gewicht anpassen zu lassen. Dort habe ich jetzt gestern mal angefragt und folgende Preise würden dann auf mich zukommen:

Gabel bis 6 Monate (nur Umbau): 51 + Versand
Gabel älter wie 6 Monate (Umbau inkl. Revision): 106 + Versand

Aktuelle Dauer ca. 3-4 Werktage!


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Februar 2013)

Der Spacer im Dämpfer ist innerhalb von 10 Minuten eingbaut. Man braucht nicht einmal Werkzeug dazu 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31039_Tuning-Kit-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butcho78 (5. Februar 2013)

Monster91 schrieb:


> Bin leider noch nicht so der Fachmann in diesem Gebiet, ist das eine Änderung die ich einfach selbst machen kann oder müsste ich das auch vom Fachmann machen lassen?
> Ein Showroom Mitarbeiter hatte mir geraden den Dämpfer von Toxoholics umbauen zu lassen, bzw. auf mein Gewicht anpassen zu lassen. Dort habe ich jetzt gestern mal angefragt und folgende Preise würden dann auf mich zukommen:
> 
> Gabel bis 6 Monate (nur Umbau): 51 + Versand
> ...




Das ist echt easy:

Hier kannst  Du das Ding kaufen:

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...t-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit-2005-2012.html

Und hier die Anleitung zum Einbau:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSkN63zQGHM&feature=player_embedde"]Fox Shock Spacer - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wichtig: Lass die Luft vorher ab 

Das Klickgeräusch beim Einlegen des Spacers so wie es auf dem Vido zu hören ist, scheint bei den 2013er Dämpfern nicht zu kommen, ich hab es in verschiedensten Techniken versucht und der Spacer hat einfach nicht eingeklickt. Er sitzt aber auch so recht fest oben in der Kammer und durch das Plätchen was Du danach wieder hochschiebst bleibt er auch fixiert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Monster91 (5. Februar 2013)

Sehr gut,
das schaff sogar ich ohne weiteres! 
Und das ist quasi das gleiche was Toxoholics machen würde wenn ich diese einschicke, bzw. bewirkt das es gleiche?!


----------



## sirios (5. Februar 2013)

Monster91 schrieb:


> Sehr gut,
> das schaff sogar ich ohne weiteres!
> Und das ist quasi das gleiche was Toxoholics machen würde wenn ich diese einschicke, bzw. bewirkt das es gleiche?!



Nein. Die Jungs von Toxoholics würden die Zug- und Druckstufe wohl über wechseln der Shims besser an Dein Gewicht bzw. die jeweiligen Bedürfnisse anpassen. Was hier gemacht wird mit den Spacern ist lediglich eine Modifizierung der Luftfeder was zu einer früheren Progression führt.

Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Monster91 (5. Februar 2013)

Okay, danke für die ausführlichen Erklärungen, was ist denn besser bzw. wäre sinnvoller eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## JulianM. (5. Februar 2013)

erstmal so probieren, dann spacer und wenns dann immernoch nicht gut geht toxo


----------



## Micha382 (5. Februar 2013)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Das ist echt easy:
> 
> Hier kannst  Du das Ding kaufen:
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die Lösung mit der CD-Spindel anwenden will, wird dann das Stück Plastik an der gleichen Stelle angebracht oder unten ins Gehäuse gelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (5. Februar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Lösung mit der CD-Spindel anwenden will, wird dann das Stück Plastik an der gleichen Stelle angebracht oder unten ins Gehäuse gelegt?



Ich hab noch den mittleren und den kleinen Spacer. Kosten würden anteilig berechnet werden. Wer Interesse hat PN.


----------



## the_LTS_returns (5. Februar 2013)

Kann jemand etwas zum Strive AL 9.0 Race schreiben?

Wie gut funktioniert das CDT vom Lenker aus?
Ist die Kettenführung überhaupt noch notwendig?

Grüsse LTS


----------



## Micha382 (5. Februar 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Ich hab noch den mittleren und den kleinen Spacer. Kosten würden anteilig berechnet werden. Wer Interesse hat PN.



Kann man sagen bei welchem Gewicht man den mittleren oder kleinen Spacer verwenden sollte? 
Würde gefühlsmäßig eher zu dem mittleren Spacer tendieren bei meinen circa 85kg, aber wäre um einen Tipp dankbar


----------



## _sebastian (5. Februar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Kann man sagen bei welchem Gewicht man den mittleren oder kleinen Spacer verwenden sollte?
> Würde gefühlsmäßig eher zu dem mittleren Spacer tendieren bei meinen circa 85kg, aber wäre um einen Tipp dankbar



Ich hab bei mir den grossen Spacer eingebaut. Fahre mit ca. 25-30% SAG und hab immer noch ein paar mm Reserve. Bei den Drops > 0,5m wird dennoch der ganze Federweg gebraucht, ohne dass es bisher KLONK gemacht hat.

Achso, ohne Klamotten und ohne heimlich mit einem Finger am Waschbecken abstützen habe ich um die 91kg


----------



## Micha382 (5. Februar 2013)

Dann könnte das mit dem M bei mir in voller Montur und 85kg hinkommen - gekauft wenn er auch für den 2013er Dämpfer passt


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte noch den kleinen und den großen Spacer, falls jemand Interesse hat


----------



## Micha382 (5. Februar 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch den kleinen und den großen Spacer, falls jemand Interesse hat



Welche Leibeswerte hast du denn wenn du M fährst?


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Februar 2013)

So um die 80 bis 82kg fahrfertig


----------



## Micha382 (5. Februar 2013)

Ok, danke!
Dann muss mir jetzt nur noch jemand sagen ob der Spacer auch beim 2013er Modell passt dann nehm ich den M


----------



## stromb6 (5. Februar 2013)

Ihr solltet vorher einfach mal so fahren gehen. Die 2013er Dämpfer haben doch eh schon die kleine Luftkammer! 
Wenn euch der Dämpfer nicht passt könnt ihr noch immer mit den Spacern experimentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morotin (5. Februar 2013)

Hi,

hab heute meinen Monarch RT3 ausgebaut und steh jetzt vor dem Problem, dass ich das Nadellager nicht raus bekomme. Kann mir einer verraten wie man das macht. 

Gruß


----------



## JulianM. (5. Februar 2013)

eig sind die nadellager nicht zum austauschen gedacht und erfordern besondere vorsicht. ich habs beim radladen machen lassen


----------



## morotin (5. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen neuen Dämpfer da einbauen will muss ich also auch ein neues Nadellager einpressen lassen?


----------



## JulianM. (5. Februar 2013)

nene, ein und auspressen geht schon, aber der typ meinte das sollte man nicht machen... frag mich nicht wieso 
auspresswerkzeug hast du?


----------



## morotin (5. Februar 2013)

Ne, hab ich leider auch nicht :-D wusste ja bis eben nicht, dass ich nadellager da drin habe. Was brauch man denn dafür?


----------



## JulianM. (5. Februar 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29922_Auspresswerkzeug-fuer-Daempfer-Buchsen-.html

gibts auch direkt von canyon oder in diversen anderen shops 
und how-to einfach selbst erarbeiten oder youtube [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yToXgCVdt4"]Montagehilfe - YouTube[/nomedia]

grüße

will mich nicht zu weit ausm fenster lehnen, aber ohne ist es nicht machbar


----------



## morotin (5. Februar 2013)

das Tool ist doch nur für Gleitlager oder? Das Nadellager bekomm ich damit garnicht raus.

Gruß


----------



## JulianM. (5. Februar 2013)

na gut, ich bin raus 
ich geb die frage weiter an die spezialisten


----------



## morotin (5. Februar 2013)

Okay, trotzdem Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (5. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29922_Auspresswerkzeug-fuer-Daempfer-Buchsen-.html



..viiieeel zu teuer!



JulianM. schrieb:


> gibts auch direkt von canyon





kraft_werk schrieb:


> Das sollte dieser hier sein..
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z08&item=24676



damit lassen sich sowohl die eingebauten Dämpferbuchsen entfernen, als auch die Einzelteile des Nadellagers justieren und einpressen..


----------



## JulianM. (6. Februar 2013)

hab im eifer des gefechts gar nicht auf den preis geachtet 
wusst ichs doch


----------



## stromb6 (6. Februar 2013)

Du brauchst das Nadellager nicht raus zu nehmen. Du musst die Kuststoff Spacer runter nehmen und dann die komplette Einpressbuchse in der das Nadellager mit den Dichtungen steckt aus dem Dämpfer raus pressen. Diese Buchse wiederum gehört dann in den neuen Dämpfer eingepresst. Mit der Pocket Press von Canyon kannst du das sehr sauber selbst erledigen. Mit dem FOX Tool bekommst nur die äußere Buchse aus dem Dämpfer, ist rausgeworfenes Geld.
Dafür kannst dir lieber bei HUBER das Einpreßtool um 7 Euro mit bestellen.

Es wäre mal einen Versuch wert, statt dem Nadellager eine der neuen 2013er Fox Buchsen mit 6mm Bohrung in der selben Einbaubreite zu verbauen.

Edit: Ein Foto vom Nadellage mit Tool


----------



## Shadow84 (6. Februar 2013)

So, mein Strive 8.0 CH wird gerade für den Versand vorbereitet es kann sich also nur noch um Tage handeln.

Nun habe ich gerade ein wenig nachgeforscht um zu erfahren ob es möglich ist eine CTD Remote nachzurüsten. Dies ist anscheinend nur möglich falls der Dämpfer / die Gabel bereits dafür vorbereitet ist. Weiss jemand hier ob dies bei den am Strive 8.0 verbauten Teilen der Fall ist?

Danke!


----------



## Micha382 (6. Februar 2013)

Glaub die Mühe kannst du dir sparen und in 90% der Fälle fährst wahrscheinlich nur im Trail-Modus und wenn ist das ruck zuck umgestellt.


----------



## Shadow84 (7. Februar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Glaub die Mühe kannst du dir sparen und in 90% der Fälle fährst wahrscheinlich nur im Trail-Modus und wenn ist das ruck zuck umgestellt.



Es kommt bereits morgen, dann werde ich es mir selbst anschauen und auch feststellen wie es mit dem Bedarf nach dem Lenkerswitch ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (7. Februar 2013)

Wer Zugriff auf ne Drehbank hat kann sich den Auszieher auch schnell selbst drehen.
Das Prinzip wird wohl identisch mit den verlinkten sein, hatte so einen aber noch nicht in den Griffeln.























Damit lässt sich das Nadellager aus- und einziehen.
Wenn man sich noch ne Buchse zurechtdreht gehts auch für die Gleitlager...

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Nesium (7. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt bin ich auch ein Strive Besitzer. Strive AL 8.0


----------



## JulianM. (7. Februar 2013)

sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## sirios (7. Februar 2013)

Ich würd direkt mal die Felgenkirmes beseitigen ! Ansonsten nice!


----------



## Nesium (7. Februar 2013)

Das Felgenkrims wird sicherlich noch weichen.
Aber der Rahmen vom Strive ist "live" schon sehr Geil.


----------



## Micha382 (7. Februar 2013)

Hast du am Flaschenhalter die Schrauben getauscht um ihn fest zu bekommen oder die Leitungshalter weggelassen oder ging das bei dir so?


----------



## Nesium (7. Februar 2013)

Das ging einfach so. Schrauben raus, Flaschenhalter ran, Schrauben wieder rein und fest ist er. Habe beim Flaschenhalter ein sehr dünnes und planes Material.


----------



## potzblitzer (7. Februar 2013)

Schönes Bike..nur die Laufrad Optik ist ja grausam. Ich weiß nicht was Canyon sich von diesem style erhofft, bei mir lösen die charger immer mehr Augenkrebs aus.


----------



## sirios (7. Februar 2013)

Canyon verfolgt damit die "Billig-Politik"!

2011 gab es noch DT Swiss und Easton Laufräder. Inzwischen gibt es Sun Ringlé und Crank Brother. Ein Deutlicher Rückschrit!


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Februar 2013)

Das AL 8.0 CH schaut echt super aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (7. Februar 2013)

mir gefällt das Blau


----------



## Nesium (8. Februar 2013)

Die Decals find ich auch nicht so toll, aber das Laufrad selber ist ja nicht so ********. Hat in Test alls stabiles aber halt schweres Laufrad abgeschnitten.

http://www.testberichte.de/p/sun-ringle-tests/charger-expert-testbericht.html


----------



## Streifenhase (8. Februar 2013)

Mir ist eben Aufgefallen das auf der Canyon Seite beim Strive 8.0 bei Reifen 
 Maxxis Minion DHF EXO 2.5 / Ardent EXO 2.4	 steht...

mir ist eben aufgefallen das bei meinem vorn und hinten 2.4er drauf sind... ist da nun was falsche oder ist das entweder oder was in der Beschreibung steht!?!?


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich würd die sunringle mit den Crossmax wechseln


----------



## marc53844 (8. Februar 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich würd die sunringle mit den Crossmax wechseln


 
Das ist aber ein nicht unerheblicher Kostenaufwand.

Ich fahre die Sunringle erstmal.


----------



## sirios (8. Februar 2013)

Außerdem sind die Crossmax Käse! Wenn Dir da irgendwo ne Speiche kaputtgeht kannst Du erstmal sehen wo Du eine bekommst wenn Du im Gebirge bist. Ist genauso wie bei den Crank Brothers Felgen.

Ne Systemlösung von Hope bekommt man für weniger Geld und die bieten gleiches Gewicht. Wenn da was kaputtgeht bekommt man es auch viel schneller ausgetauscht.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (8. Februar 2013)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Mir ist eben Aufgefallen das auf der Canyon Seite beim Strive 8.0 bei Reifen
> Maxxis  Minion DHF EXO 2.5 / Ardent EXO 2.4     steht...
> 
> mir ist eben aufgefallen das bei meinem vorn und hinten 2.4er drauf sind... ist da nun was falsche oder ist das entweder oder was in der Beschreibung steht!?!?



bei meinem steht 26x2,50


----------



## Micha382 (8. Februar 2013)

Du hast auch zweimal den Ardent drauf und nicht den Minion wie angegeben.


----------



## Nesium (8. Februar 2013)

@ Streifenhase

Bei mir sind auch zweimal die Ardent verbaut, der Minion wäre wohl fürs Vorderrrad gedacht gewesen. 
Die Decals habe ich mal von den Felgen entfernt, sieht für mich wirklich besser aus als mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streifenhase (8. Februar 2013)

Ja also haben die bei Canyon etwas Schmuh gemacht... naja eigentlich stört es mich nicht wirklich denn früher oder später kommen eh andere drauf


----------



## Butcho78 (8. Februar 2013)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Mir ist eben Aufgefallen das auf der Canyon Seite beim Strive 8.0 bei Reifen
> Maxxis  Minion DHF EXO 2.5 / Ardent EXO 2.4     steht...
> 
> mir ist eben aufgefallen das bei meinem vorn und hinten 2.4er drauf sind... ist da nun was falsche oder ist das entweder oder was in der Beschreibung steht!?!?




Also mein 9.0er (deutsche Version 2013) hat genau die Bereifung wie angegeben, also Maxxis  Minion DHF EXO 2.5 / Ardent EXO 2.4. Allerdings habe ich gesehen, dass die Fotos in der Detailansicht auch vorne und hinten die 2.4er Version zeigen...


----------



## Butcho78 (8. Februar 2013)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Ja also haben die bei Canyon etwas Schmuh gemacht... naja eigentlich stört es mich nicht wirklich denn früher oder später kommen eh andere drauf



was willst du dir denn drauf hauen?


----------



## Streifenhase (8. Februar 2013)

da hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken gemacht hans dampf vielleicht oder fat albert... erst mal werden die maxis gefahren und geschaut wie sie so laufen


----------



## Micha382 (8. Februar 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> @ Streifenhase
> 
> Bei mir sind auch zweimal die Ardent verbaut, der Minion wäre wohl fürs Vorderrrad gedacht gewesen.
> Die Decals habe ich mal von den Felgen entfernt, sieht für mich wirklich besser aus als mit.



Kannst du mal Bilder von dem Rad ohne Decals posten, bin auch hin und her gerissen


----------



## Micha382 (8. Februar 2013)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> da hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken gemacht hans dampf vielleicht oder fat albert... erst mal werden die maxis gefahren und geschaut wie sie so laufen



Also im Vergleich zum Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph laufen sie mal gar nicht, sind aber auch in einer andere Klasse unterwegs. Grip und Umsetzung der Lenkbewegung sind hingegen top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streifenhase (9. Februar 2013)

so nun bin ich noch keinen meter gefahren und hab schon die nächsten sorgen  und zwar knackt irgend etwas beim einfedern an der Box  was könnte das sein???


----------



## Micha382 (9. Februar 2013)

Such mal nach Knacken im Hinterbau, das wurde schon öfter diskutiert und ein wenig Fett soll da wohl helfen.


----------



## Shadow84 (9. Februar 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> bei meinem steht 26x2,50



Meiner ist vorne auch ein 2.40. Hmmmm...


----------



## schrabbel (9. Februar 2013)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> so nun bin ich noch keinen meter gefahren und hab schon die nächsten sorgen  und zwar knackt irgend etwas beim einfedern an der Box  was könnte das sein???



Das dürften die Beiden Schaltzüge sein die unten aus dem Rahmen kommen.
Öffne mal den Kabelbinder der die beiden Züge zusammen hält und sprüh 
an der Schwinge das Plastikgelenk mit Fett oder Silikonspray ein.


----------



## schrabbel (9. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Crossmax Käse!



Die Crossmax sind klasse! Ersatzspeichen bekommt man einzeln in den
grösseren Onlineshops, einfach ein paar zu hause hinlegen und gut is.


----------



## Streifenhase (9. Februar 2013)

@schrabbel 

Ok Danke wird ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## sirios (9. Februar 2013)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Die Crossmax sind klasse! Ersatzspeichen bekommt man einzeln in den
> grösseren Onlineshops, einfach ein paar zu hause hinlegen und gut is.



Nur wenn man keine dabei hat und man ist irgendwo in den Alpen dann ist das schon schwieriger als mit normalen Laufrädern. Die Funktion stelle ich ja auch nicht in Frage. Bin mir sicher dass die Räder nen guten Job machen und schön leicht sind sie auch noch. Auch die Optik ist sehr schick. Ich bin aber nicht so der Freund von so Speziallösungen.


----------



## schrabbel (9. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Nur wenn man keine dabei hat und man ist irgendwo in den Alpen dann ist das schon schwieriger als mit normalen Laufrädern. Die Funktion stelle ich ja auch nicht in Frage. Bin mir sicher dass die Räder nen guten Job machen und schön leicht sind sie auch noch. Auch die Optik ist sehr schick. Ich bin aber nicht so der Freund von so Speziallösungen.



Wenn dir in den Alpen an deinen DT Laufrädern eine Speiche bricht wird das
in 4 von 5 Fällen am Hinterrad auf der Antriebsseite passieren, ..dann guckst
du genauso blöde aus der Wäsche wie die Leute mit ihren Crossmax 
Laufrädern. Oder nimmst du immer Kettenpeitsche, Kassettenabzieher
und Drehmomentschlüssel mit auf Tour ?


----------



## Nesium (9. Februar 2013)

@ Micha382

Hier mal zwei Bilder ohne die Felgen-Decals


----------



## sirios (9. Februar 2013)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Wenn dir in den Alpen an deinen DT Laufrädern eine Speiche bricht wird das
> in 4 von 5 Fällen am Hinterrad auf der Antriebsseite passieren, ..dann guckst
> du genauso blöde aus der Wäsche wie die Leute mit ihren Crossmax
> Laufrädern. Oder nimmst du immer Kettenpeitsche, Kassettenabzieher
> und Drehmomentschlüssel mit auf Tour ?



Du verstehst mich falsch! Natürlich kann niemand nen ganzen Werkzeugtruck mitnehmen. Es geht mir um die generelle Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzspeichen wenn ich dann im Urlaub in den nächsten kleinen Laden dackel ist es eben wahrscheinlicher für normale Laufräder direkt was zu bekommen als für die CB oder die Crossmax. Muss man eben selbst vorsorgen, ist ja auch OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. Februar 2013)

Da haste schon recht, "normal" gespeichte felgen sollte fast jeder laden hinbekommen. Ich war sehr unentschlossen zwischen CB Iodine und den Crossmax SX, hab mir dann aber die SX gegönnt, die werd ich dann später auch aufm Strive weiterfahren.
Leider wirds heuer wohl nix mehr mitn Stive, der Vater hat Wind davon bekommen und dann hats mal ne ordentliche predicht gegeben, so schnell wird das Bike also nicht gewechselt.

Heuer wird also mit dem hier durch die Alpen gecruist


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2013)

@Nesium
Schönes Strive, ohne Felgenaufkleber siehts richtig gut aus. Ist das blau der Sattelklemme heller als
das blau der Felgen?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nesium (9. Februar 2013)

@rmfausi

Bischen heller ja, aber nicht so sehr wie es teils die fotos rüberbringen.


----------



## sirios (9. Februar 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Leider wirds heuer wohl nix mehr mitn Stive, der Vater hat Wind davon bekommen und dann hats mal ne ordentliche predicht gegeben, so schnell wird das Bike also nicht gewechselt.
> 
> Heuer wird also mit dem hier durch die Alpen gecruist



Wie alt bist Du denn wenn ich fragen darf? Was ich mit meinem Einkommen anstelle geht meine Eltern z.B. herzlich wenig an


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Wie alt bist Du denn wenn ich fragen darf? Was ich mit meinem Einkommen anstelle geht meine Eltern z.B. herzlich wenig an



Hehe, nja eigenes einkommen, ja, aber immer noch im hotel mamma und da isses nicht toll wohnen wenn der haussegen schief hängt. 

Die Felgen ohne Decals überzeugen mich nicht ganz, irgndwie nice, aber irgndwie too much

Die Kette is beim Strive aber ganz schön gespannt, vorne und hinten größtes kettenblatt wird wohl nicht gehen oder?


----------



## Nesium (9. Februar 2013)

@Boardi05
Meinst du die Kette bei meinem Strive?
Muss genau so sein, funktioniert einwandfrei auf gross/gross.


----------



## JulianM. (9. Februar 2013)

sieht aber irgendwie heftig aus und hinten ist es noch nichtmal aufm großen, naja wayne, hauptsache es funktioniert. 
die blauen felgen sind richtig schick, denke es wirkt so extrem weil die reifen noch blitzblank sauber sind, sobald die ein bisschen eingesifft wurden siehts noch geiler aus


----------



## sirios (9. Februar 2013)

Die Ardent sehen aus als hätten die schon von Werk aus kaum Profil . Der Seitenhalt mit denen ist auch eher als bescheiden einzustufen, mich haben die nie überzeugt. Der Minion ist ganz ok.

Die blauen Felgen find ich gut! Nach ein paar felsigen Trails verlieren die auch ihre Jungfräulichkeit, da kannst Du Dir sicher sein


----------



## Nesium (9. Februar 2013)

Mann fährt ja eh nie vorne und hinten grosses Blatt, macht keinen Sinn. Die Bereifung lässt definitiv zu wünschen, aber probiers mal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (10. Februar 2013)

Ohne Bashguard?
Ist das nicht leichtsinn
Gerade beim Strive mit niedirgem Tretlager...
Hab meinen schon gebraucht


----------



## DiHo (10. Februar 2013)

Wo geht denn jetzt eigentlich die Steahlt Leitung lang?
Könnte man die an älteren Strives nachrüsten?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (10. Februar 2013)

Die Stealthleitung kommt auf der linken Seite auf 1/3 Höhe des Sitzrohrs raus:









Müsstest eventuell nachbohren, wenns dich traust.


----------



## Nesium (10. Februar 2013)

Sollte machbar sein.


----------



## sirios (10. Februar 2013)

Dazu sollte man erwähnen: wer ohne Freigabevon Canyon am Rahmen rumbohrt wird wohl die Garantie verlieren


----------



## Niklas0 (11. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand das 13er 7.0 daheim stehen und kann mal ein paar Fotos vom rad Dämpfer und Gabel Posten? Wäre echt nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kussel (11. Februar 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Sollte machbar sein.



Moinsen,bin auch am überlegen mir das Strive in der Schweiz zu bestellen.Wie läuft das den bei Garantie Fällen? Schicke es doch sehr wahrscheinlich nach Canyon Deutschland oder???


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Februar 2013)

Falls noch jemand nen weißen Unterrohraufkleber vom Strive braucht, ich habe noch 2 neue zu verkaufen


----------



## Nesium (11. Februar 2013)

@Kussel

Ja, geht in einem Garantiefall nach Koblenz/DE.

In der Schweiz dürfen die wegen Markentechnischen nicht unter der Marke Canyon vertrieben werden, da es bereits eine eigene Schweizer Canyon Bike Marke gibt.


----------



## Kussel (12. Februar 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> @Kussel
> 
> Ja, geht in einem Garantiefall nach Koblenz/DE.
> 
> In der Schweiz dürfen die wegen Markentechnischen nicht unter der Marke Canyon vertrieben werden, da es bereits eine eigene Schweizer Canyon Bike Marke gibt.



Ja Danke das hört sich doch gut an.Jetzt muss ich noch mal gut überlegen weil ich mich ja schon seid längeren mit der Farbe snow/forest abgefunden habe und es mir sehr gut gefällt.Aber Stealth ist natürlich auch sehr Geil.1-2 tage überlege ich mir das noch und dann werde ich bestellen.MFG


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Februar 2013)

http://www.6undzwanzig.de/2013/01/16/fabien-barel-2013-fur-canyon/

Dieses Jahr gibt's wohl starken Zuwachs. Ob deR auch mit dem Strive unterwegs sein wird? ;-)


----------



## sirios (12. Februar 2013)

Also ICH werd auf jeden Fall mit dem Strive unterwegs sein


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Also ICH werd auf jeden Fall mit dem Strive unterwegs sein


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Februar 2013)

Moin kommt mein Dämpfer, dann kann ich dich wieder unterstützen 



sirios schrieb:


> Also ICH werd auf jeden Fall mit dem Strive unterwegs sein


----------



## JulianM. (12. Februar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> http://www.6undzwanzig.de/2013/01/16/fabien-barel-2013-fur-canyon/
> 
> Dieses Jahr gibt's wohl starken Zuwachs. Ob deR auch mit dem Strive unterwegs sein wird? ;-)



die holen sich echt top leute diese Saison. 
denke aber er wird das enduro team unterstützen, weil ich nicht glaube dass canyon auch noch (vorerst zumindest) ein downhillteam zusammenstellen wird. 
trotzdem geiler fang


----------



## JulianM. (12. Februar 2013)

braucht jemand noch ein schönes strive: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/118162-canyon-strive-es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (12. Februar 2013)

Naja S wäre mir etwas zu kompakt !


----------



## Niklas0 (12. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand Fotos vom 13er 7.0 strive?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Februar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Fotos vom 13er 7.0 strive?



#701  und #669  sind bilder vom 13er Strive, ob 7.0 oder 8.0 änder sich nicht viel


----------



## JulianM. (12. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Naja S wäre mir etwas zu kompakt !



Beine anziehen, dann geht's schon  
Apropos: ist jmd dieses Jahr in Saalbach unterwegs?


----------



## sirios (12. Februar 2013)

Jop. Wir fahren wieder nach Saalbach. Allerdings hab ich grad nicht den Termin Parat. Glaube aber wir haben Juli anvisiert.
 @FlyingLizard weiß das aber besser


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2013)

Bei mir wirds die letzte August Woche werden, aber ohne Strive. Ich werde das Torque und das Hardtail mitnehmen. Ist aber auch noch nicht sicher, das Datum.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sirios (12. Februar 2013)

Was treibt man in Saalbach mit nem Hardtail?!


----------



## JulianM. (12. Februar 2013)

Aha ok. Ja wir wissen auch noch nicht wann genau, kann man sich ja im laufe des Jahres mal besprechen, vllt trifft man sich. 
Hardtail in Saalbach? Hm... Zwischen Saalbach und Leogang hin und herfahren?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2013)

Tja, fahren denke ich. Wenn ich mir die Videos von so manchen Trails anschaue ist da schon einiges machbar mit dem HT (Alutech CheapTrick mit 150mm Gabel vorne). Ansonsten gibts ein Ersatzteilspender.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Jop. Wir fahren wieder nach Saalbach. Allerdings hab ich grad nicht den Termin Parat. Glaube aber wir haben Juli anvisiert.
> @FlyingLizard weiß das aber besser



Was würdest du nur ohne mich als Weddingplaner machen? 

Jo wird Juli wenn die anderen dann auch ihren Urlaub genehmigt bekommen


----------



## _sebastian (12. Februar 2013)

Ich verbringe meinen Familienurlaub im Juli in der Nähe und will an 1 oder 2 Tagen nach Saalbach. Welche Trails (kein hardcore) sollte man denn auf jeden Fall mitnehmen oder packt man da an einem Tag alles einmal.


----------



## JulianM. (12. Februar 2013)

hacklberg und bergstadltrail, war noch nie dort aber diese namen höre ich des öfteren


----------



## sirios (12. Februar 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Ich verbringe meinen Familienurlaub im Juli in der Nähe und will an 1 oder 2 Tagen nach Saalbach. Welche Trails (kein hardcore) sollte man denn auf jeden Fall mitnehmen oder packt man da an einem Tag alles einmal.





Hacklbergtrail, Blueline und Milkaline sind cool. Bergstadl sind wir glaub ich nicht gefahren. Im Video (1. am Anfang) sieht man die Blueline im zweiten Video hauptsächlich Hacklberg und Buchecktrail


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2013)

Genau die drei Trails meinte ich (Blue, Hackelberg, und Milka Line) erstmal, da ist nix wildes mit dabei, einfach nur Flow. Das kann man sicher auch mit dem Hardtail fahren. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MaXXimus (12. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Hacklbergtrail, Blueline und Milkaline sind cool. Bergstadl sind wir glaub ich nicht gefahren. Im Video (1. am Anfang) sieht man die Blueline im zweiten Video hauptsächlich Hacklberg und Buchecktrail




coole videos 

welche linien sind denn mit dem strive fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Februar 2013)

sollte eigentlich alles fahrbar sein bis auf die dicken Sprünge. Ist aber auch vom jeweiligen Fahrer abhängig. 
Wir zb. hatten an der XLine nen schlechten Tag erwischt. (wetterbedingt, zu wenig Erfahrung und total übermüdet)  der untere Abschnitt mit den Wurzeln war total matschig, sodass wir auf den Wurzeln wenig Spaß hatten  Oberhalb davon war es schon besser.


----------



## JulianM. (13. Februar 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=445655972171039

lebensmüde?


----------



## mondo-mania (13. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=445655972171039
> 
> lebensmüde?



Das die überhaupt en passenden Sattel gefunden ham bei den Eiern die man dafür haben muss...


----------



## JulianM. (13. Februar 2013)

http://www.kurbelix.com/dbild/original_images/61917_0/Selle-Italia-MTB-Sattel-SLR-Super-Flow-145.jpg

Das Ding hier gibt genug Freiraum  echt übel sowas, einmal nicht aufgepasst und futsch ist man...


----------



## Niklas0 (14. Februar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich: wenn wir davor Ständen würden wir das doch auch machen oder? Also ich schon paar stellen müsste ich mir dennoch nicht geben. Da muss man halt absteigen. Apropo war schonmal jemand am Gardasee mit dem strive?


----------



## Freakrr (14. Februar 2013)

Hi, bin nun auch am Überlegen auf die Shimano Zee Bremsen zu wechseln.
Welche Adapter benötige ich für vorn und hintern? Strive ES 7.0 2012 mit Avid elixier 5.

Ist es sinnvoll auch gleich die scheiben mit zu wechseln?


----------



## Tier (14. Februar 2013)

Adapter brauchste keine. 
Scheiben hab ich nicht mitgewechselt. Bremst auch so mehr als genug. ;-)


----------



## Freakrr (14. Februar 2013)

Nicht?! Wir war so als ob es hier schon einmal Thema war......


----------



## FlyingLizard (14. Februar 2013)

Ich brauchte einen für hinten,weil ich hinten und vorne 203er icetech Scheiben drauf habe


----------



## Tier (14. Februar 2013)

Beim 2012er 7er kann man den verbauten Avid-Adapter weiterverwenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (14. Februar 2013)

Genau für das selbe Modell hatte ich einen gebraucht. Ging nicht ohne da Die Originalen 180Er Waren und mit falschem Adapter griffen die Beläge nur 5mm der Scheiben. Muss mal nachsehen welchen ich dran habe


----------



## Tier (14. Februar 2013)

Also bei originalen Scheiben musste ich wirklich nur die Zangen (+ Hebeleien) umschrauben und jut war.


----------



## Freakrr (14. Februar 2013)

@ Tier

Du hast aber eine andere Gabel, oder?

Wird mein erste Bremsen Tausch, Zangen und Hebeleisen?


----------



## Tier (14. Februar 2013)

Die PM-Befestigung hat bei Talas und Durolux aber die gleichen Maße.
Hatte ich auch schon an beiden ohne Probs montiert.


----------



## JulianM. (14. Februar 2013)

du musst nur das bremsgedöns an sich wechseln weil du normalerweise keinen adapter benötigst wenn du die scheiben dran lässt.


----------



## rico09 (14. Februar 2013)

Bin heute mal eine kleine Runde in den frischen Schnee gefahren 
Macht Spaß 







Veränderung sind Saint- Bremssattel,- Bremshebel ,- Pedale und ICE Tech Bremsscheiben 203 vorne und hinten. 
Hatte bei der Montage der voderen Scheibe ein kleines Problem mit dem Avid Adapter. Der ist nur für 200mm Scheibendurchmesser gedacht
weshalb ich noch Unterlegscheiben reinfetzen musste. 
Bei der hinteren Scheibe ist es ein 160mm Postmountenadapter und Unterlegscheiben. Funktioniert TOP 

Grüße aus
Osttirol


----------



## Hiero (14. Februar 2013)




----------



## JulianM. (14. Februar 2013)

Wow nice, da ist mal eine andere Interpretation vom strive. 
Sieht sehr geil aus!
Mehr Details über Änderungen bitte


----------



## rico09 (14. Februar 2013)

@ Hiero

sieht geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (14. Februar 2013)

Strive 2011 ES 7.0 clean
Lenker: Spank Spike 15mm Rise
Griffe: ODI 
Bremsen: Code R vorn
Gabel: Lyrik DPA 
Reifen:Conti Baron 2,3
Schläuche: C4 Latex
Dämfer: Monarch RT3 tuned
Kurbel: SLX tuned Single 26er
Schaltwerk: Sram x9 10 Fach
Schalthebel: Sram x9
Kassette:Xt 11-36
Pedale: Trailtech
Sattel: SLR
Kefü: Eigenbau
Aufkleber: Dr Pepper


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Februar 2013)

@Hiero 
sehr schön! 

Nun ist es offiziell. Fabien wird auch striven  : 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/15/fabien-barel-fuer-2013-neu-im-canyon-enduro-team/


----------



## Toni ES5 (15. Februar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @Hiero
> sehr schön!
> 
> Nun ist es offiziell. Fabien wird auch striven  :
> ...



Hat sich wohl rumgesprochen, dass das Srive ein geiles Rad ist,
jetzt wollen alle eins!


----------



## JulianM. (15. Februar 2013)




----------



## sirios (15. Februar 2013)

[Ironie]Ob die mit dem miesen Hinterbau klarkommen... Ich weiß ja nicht...[\Ironie]


----------



## Kaltumformer (15. Februar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @Hiero
> sehr schön!
> 
> Nun ist es offiziell. Fabien wird auch striven  :
> ...



Ich seh das so, sie mussten ihm das Rad schenken und vermutlich noch Geld oben drein bezahlen damit er es fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (15. Februar 2013)

@sirios ich hab gehört bei den 13ern soll das Problem mit dem Hinterbau behoben wurden sein.


----------



## Tier (15. Februar 2013)

Das Problem mit dem Hinterbau ist die originale Dämpferabstimmung (+ großer Luftkammer beim '12er)...


----------



## JulianM. (15. Februar 2013)

nicht schon wieder die diskussion


----------



## Tier (15. Februar 2013)

Dat mit dem Hinterbau war von Sirios ja auch nur ironisch gemeint. Es sei denn das "[ironie][\Ironie]" war ironisch gemeint....


----------



## JulianM. (15. Februar 2013)

achso deswegen steht das da... 
böse seelen mögen ja behaupten dass das ironisch gar nicht so ironisch gemeint geswesen war, weil ja evtl manche den hinterbau nicht so mögen und die ironischerweise nicht verstehen wie der mit dem hinterbau fahren kann  haha


----------



## Toni ES5 (15. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> achso deswegen steht das da...
> böse seelen mögen ja behaupten dass das ironisch gar nicht so ironisch gemeint geswesen war, weil ja evtl manche den hinterbau nicht so mögen und die ironischerweise nicht verstehen wie der mit dem hinterbau fahren kann  haha



JulianM. beruhige dich ich glaube die große Mehrheit der Striver lieben ihren
Hinterbau


----------



## JulianM. (15. Februar 2013)

keine panik, ich liebe meinen hinterbau auch


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Februar 2013)

und den Vorbau erst


----------



## sirios (15. Februar 2013)

Alle hier Arschfetischisten oder wie  ?


----------



## Niklas0 (15. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morotin (15. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute ,
ich hab 2 anliegen... 
1. Weiß einer ob man auf die Dt-Swiss E2000 aus dem 2011er 7.0 ES Strive die Kassette von 9fach auf 10fach wechseln kann oder erlauben das die Maße nicht?

2. Hab meine Gabel vor 2 Wochen auf Garantie zu Canyon geschickt und da kam bis heute noch keine Eingangsbestätigung. Wie lange braucht das bei denen ca. bis sich da was tut.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

MfG


----------



## Tier (15. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Alle hier Arschfetischisten oder wie  ?



Und das obwohl er harte, schnelle Stöße nicht mag. Viel zu unsensibel...


----------



## Marcy666 (15. Februar 2013)

9-fach Kassette kann man ohne Probleme gegen 10-fach tauschen,
haben die gleichen Gesamtbreite, nur die einzelnen Ritzel sind schmäler ...


----------



## JulianM. (15. Februar 2013)

zu 2. normalerweise solltest du bei Eintreffen der Gabel sofort eine Eingangsbestätigung per Mail bekommen. Warte auch grad auf eine.
An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mal dort nachfrage. Bevorzugt per Mail, dann hast dus schwarz auf weiß und nicht drei verschiedene Aussagen von zwei Mitarbeitern 

Jungs züchtigt euch mal hier!  
Hab mir aber auch nen neuen Vorbau gegönnt


----------



## DiHo (16. Februar 2013)

@morotin
Rock shox Teile direkt zu Sport Import (mit Rechnung vom Fahrrad)
Dauert nur eine Woche


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Februar 2013)

Endlich! 
Nun gehts zum Einbau über


----------



## JulianM. (16. Februar 2013)

wirkt übelst klein und dick  
mach dir die schraube nicht kaputt


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Februar 2013)

habe noch ein paar aus edelstahl als ersatz


----------



## Tier (16. Februar 2013)

Um welche Schraube gehts? Die vom Presswerkzeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (16. Februar 2013)

die pressspanschraube für die obere dämpferbefestigung


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Februar 2013)

sitzt, wackelt, hat Luft und geht ab wie Sau:


----------



## sirios (16. Februar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> sitzt, wackelt, hat Luft und geht ab wie Sau:



Kann ich bestätigen ! Aber mach doch mal ein Bild von der Antriebsseite !


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. Februar 2013)

Soll die umständliche Erklärung bezüglich "longer front-centre" bei gleichem reach und stack einfach nur bedeuten das am Prototypen der Sitzwinkel steiler und der Lenkwinkel flacher wird und ggf. die Kettenstrebe in der Länge wächst!?

_"At the first Enduro World Series race at Punta Ala in eight weeks time, will we see you on a developed bike compared to what is available now?

We have the Strive, the 160mm bike, and in Punta Ala we will probably already have the prototype. We are already working on that.


We will see something like Forward Geometry on the bikes?

The Forward Geometry is a concept that comes straight from Mondraker. They have been following my ideas in that direction and the name and the concept are something Mondraker asked me for leadership in and I think they can definitely be very proud of it, as it brings something new. On the bike that we are developing, the general attitude will be to have a longer front-centre while keeping the reach and stack the same as a normal bike as this brings the stability I generally want on my bikes. So we won't have Forward Geometry, as that is a concept of Mondraker, but we will definitely have geometry that provides the stability we need."_

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Fabien-Barel-Signs-for-Canyon.html


----------



## jonalisa (16. Februar 2013)

Hab den ersten teil dieses Threads zu grossen Teilen durchforstet und bzgl. Kettenklemmern viele Informationen gefunden.

Eine Frage haette ich aber trotzdem noch.

Trat bzw. tritt das Problem nur bei Race Face Kurbeln auf, oder gibt es auch Torques, Strives, Nerves etc. mit anderen Kurbel, die das selbe Problem hatten/ haben?

Die Race Face Kettenblaetter sind dafuer naemlich besonders anfaellig, zumindest war das bei der alten DEUS so!


----------



## Tier (16. Februar 2013)

@jonalisa

gabs auch bei anderen Blättern/Kurbeln. Aber ja; die RF-Blätter begünstigen es wohl eher.

 @_FlyingLizard_ 

Was lange währt wird endlich gut, wa? 
Schaut jedenfalls schonmal gut aus! 


Dämpfer muss auch noch irgendwann mal neu...mal schauen. 







Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein Mann!  
anderer Bash ist schon geordert 



Tier schrieb:


> @_FlyingLizard_
> 
> Was lange währt wird endlich gut, wa?
> Schaut jedenfalls schonmal gut aus!
> ...



aber sowas von gut fährt er sich auch 
durch die große Auswahl an Setups, werde ich auch noch einiges ausprobieren können.

ich weiß schon wer auch so einen bekommt


----------



## jonalisa (17. Februar 2013)

@Tier

Habe gesehen du hast auf die SLX-Kurbel gewechselt. Sind die Probleme damit auch noch aufgetreten, oder waren sie dadurch weg?
Welche Kettenblattabstufung faehrst du? Von welchem Hersteller sind deine Kettenblaetter?

Wie schlaegt sich die Durolux im Vergleich zu der FOX und welche Suntour hast du genau montiert? Hattest du original eine RC2 eine RLC oder eine R verbaut?


----------



## Tier (18. Februar 2013)

Moin.
22z ist Shimano, 36z ist RF.
Probleme hatte ich aber auch mit der RF- Garnitur nicht mehr, seit ich nen paar Dinge gemacht hab. 
Hatte das hier auch schon mal beschrieben.

Die Lux (TAD rc2 160mm getravelt auf 180mm) ist für mich eine sehr gute Gabel. Dagegen ist die Talas R ein Witz, erst Recht wenn man sich mal den Preis vor Augen hält.
Die Lux spricht super an, ist leicht, gut zu warten und für technisch versierte leicht zu traveln. Absenkung funktioniert super, das Steckachssystem ist cool und Preis/Leistung und Service bei Suntour sind m.M.n. auch super.
Muss sich sicherlich nicht vor Lyrik und noch teureren Fox-Forken verstecken.

Ich wünschte die Jungs würden mal nen feinen Enduro-Dämpfer mit Piggy entwickeln. :-/

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## jonalisa (18. Februar 2013)

@Tier

Zitiere:

"Nach viel Diskussion und Austausch im Strive-Thread hat sich folgende Lösung bewährt:

- Halteblech der Kettenführung leicht Richtung Tretlager biegen
- Rolle möglicht nah an den Bashguard und möglichst hoch
- Ungünstige Schaltstellungen vermeiden (vonwegen böse Kettenlinie)

Die Kette wird dadurch hochgezogen, dass sie über den falschen KeFü-Rollendurchmesser läuft, bzw. sich am übergang auf den jeweils anderen Durchmesser verkantet."

Deine Maßnahmen widersprechen dann aber jenen von Smubob. Du biegst die Platte nach innen, wodurch der größere Durchmesser noch weiter innen endet. Er montiert eine Stinger Rolle um den Durchmesser weiter nach aussen zu bringen, da ansonsten die Kette nicht schön fluchtet.
Die restlichen Maßnahmen (Rolle nah an Bash und ganz oben) decken sich. Das mit den unmöglichen Schaltstellungen sollte eh klar sein.

Welchen Umwerfer hast du montiert? Dem Leitblech nach könnte es ein 3-fach Shimano Umwerfer sein.
Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Schaltfunktion an der Kurbel?
Bei mir (Torque 2012, 22er FSA, 36er RF) will die Kette, trotz korrekt eingestelltem Umwerfer, nicht richtig auf das große Kettenblatt klettern (Vor allem in Kombination mit den größten 5 Ritzeln). Trifft das auch bei dir zu?


----------



## Tier (20. Februar 2013)

Moin @jonalisa

Kann sein das sich mein Lösungsweg von Smubobs unterscheidet.
Solangs funktioniert ist mir das aber auch recht egal. 

Umwerfer ist ein 3-Fack SLX E-Type. Modellnummer müsste ich erst checken.

Schaltfunktion ist problemlos, obwohl ich vom 24er auf ein 22er Kettenblatt gewechselt habe und der Sprung auf's 36er somit noch größer ist.
Aber: Alles funktioniert wie's soll.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Schoppaaa (20. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute, 
Wollte an meiner Lyrik mal nen service durchführen.
Hat da wer ne gescheite Anleitung zu? Hab ne 2step air.
Und was für Teile brauche ich so dafür? Einfach das Paket mit den ganzen Dichtungen und abstreifern und Öl? Also Öl hätte ich 5w30 hier...


----------



## valmal86 (20. Februar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> sitzt, wackelt, hat Luft und geht ab wie Sau:



Endlich hat jemand den X Fusion zum testen im Strive  Bitte unbedingt ausführlich berichten wie sich das Teil so macht


----------



## stromb6 (20. Februar 2013)

So nachdem Canyon nur 5 Wochen gebraucht hat um eine Adapterplatte für den XO Umwerfer und eine Rahmenschutzfolie in schwarz zu schicken hab ich auch mal mit dem Umbau meines Strive begonnen.













Nun noch die Aufkleber von der XO Kurbel abmachen und die Felgen von den Stickern befreien. Glaub die Canyon Aufschrift am Rahmen muss auch noch weg, dann sollts halbwegs was gleich sehen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Februar 2013)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Endlich hat jemand den X Fusion zum testen im Strive  Bitte unbedingt ausführlich berichten wie sich das Teil so macht



siehe hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10327398#post10327398

er passt problemlos rein und das Ventil hat 2mm Luft beim einfedern. Da muss unbedingt drauf geachtet werden dass es richtig aufgeschraubt ist. 
Will man den Druck im Piggy ändern, was normalerweis nicht oft sein wird, muss die obere Dämpferschraube gelöst werden um dran zukommen. Durch die vielen Klicks wie 30 für HS usw. kann man es auf jeden abstimmen und per Schraube am Piggy sogar die Lufkammer verkleinern. 
 @stromb6: 

gefällt mir gleich viel besser! 
bekam heute auch meinen schwarzen Bash....


----------



## _sebastian (20. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> So nachdem Canyon nur 5 Wochen gebraucht hat um eine Adapterplatte für den XO Umwerfer und eine Rahmenschutzfolie in schwarz zu schicken hab ich auch mal mit dem Umbau meines Strive begonnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für einen Dämpfer hast du denn da und welche Kammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (20. Februar 2013)

@Tier

Danke. Dann wirds an meinem Torque sicher auch problemlos funzen. Fahre bis auf den Umwerfer die gleiche Kombi.


----------



## maroko777 (21. Februar 2013)

Cool Bike


----------



## stromb6 (21. Februar 2013)

@Sebastian

Das ist mein originaler RP2 mit der kleinen Luftkammer meines DHX Air. Der Air ist grad bei Toxo zum Service und wird fürs Strive umgebaut. Aber mit der kleinen Luftkammer passt der Dämpfer besser zum Bike,


----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2013)

@stromb6 Was wird genau umgebaut am DHX?


----------



## stromb6 (21. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte den Dämpfer im unteren und mittleren Federwegsbereich noch etwas härter haben. Toxo meinte sie bekommen das hin.


----------



## _sebastian (21. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @_Sebastian_
> 
> Das ist mein originaler RP2 mit der kleinen Luftkammer meines DHX Air. Der Air ist grad bei Toxo zum Service und wird fürs Strive umgebaut. Aber mit der kleinen Luftkammer passt der Dämpfer besser zum Bike,



Danke, das wollte ich hören. Hab mir gestern die SV Kammer für den RP2 bestellt, weil mich der Spacer nicht wirklich überzeugen konnte.


----------



## MaXXimus (21. Februar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> sitzt, wackelt, hat Luft und geht ab wie Sau:



schaut super aus!

würde mich über einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht freuen! was hast bezahlt für das teil? Ich kenbne diesen hersteller kaum - was gibts zu berichten über X-Fusion?

danke

mfg


----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2013)

Werd mir wenn ich aus den USA zurück bin auch den X-Fusion bestellen. Der DHX macht zwar nen guten Job, bietet aber leider eben keine getrennte High und Lowspeed Druckstufe. Das limitiert das Setup.

 @_FlyingLizard_ hat 407 mit Versand bezahlt. Konnte das Teil auch schon testen und die Einstellungen überzeugen einfach. X-Fusion hat mit dem Teil den DHX weitergedacht. Wer sich mal genau mit dem Dämpfer beschäftigt wird sehen, dass er eigentlich auf dem DHX aufbaut aber konsequent in die richtige Richtung weiterentwickelt wurde. Schade dass Fox das nicht selber geschafft hat . Generell kann man zu X-Fusion viel positives sagen. Die Dämpfer und Gabeln sind gute Produkte und können es auch mit den etablierten Herstellern aufnehmen. Der Vector spielt sogar ganz vorne mit. Vielleicht schaffen die es ja auch mal noch ins OEM Geschäft, würde mich für X-Fusion freuen.

*Wer Interesse an meinem DHX 5.0 mit verkleinerter Kammer (Ausgleichsbohrung verschlossen) hat der kann sich bei mir melden. Hab den DHX seit dem letzten Service (Dezember) etwa 5-6 h gefahren.*


----------



## kingmopf (21. Februar 2013)

Hi

Habe vor mir das strive al 7.0 zu holen! Ich (1.86 cm, 90 kg) hab jetz noch eine bitte an euch! Könnte ich mit dem Gewicht Probleme mit der Federung (wippen etc.) bekomen und wie lang ist die aktuelle lieferzeit? Schön wäre auch ein kurzer Feedback über das bike  
Dank euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (21. Februar 2013)

kingmopf schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Habe vor mir das strive al 7.0 zu holen! Ich (1.86 cm, 90 kg) hab jetz noch eine bitte an euch! Könnte ich mit dem Gewicht Probleme mit der Federung (wippen etc.) bekomen und wie lang ist die aktuelle lieferzeit? Schön wäre auch ein kurzer Feedback über das bike
> Dank euch!




ich hab 100kg und lässtiges wippen bleibt im sitzen weg. wiegetritt ist da eher prblematisch.....


----------



## MaXXimus (21. Februar 2013)

und züruck zum thema X-Fusion:

wie schauts mit dem service aus????  gibts service kits zu bestellen oder bin ich auf den "teuren" service des Herstellers angewiesen??  Was ist mit ersatzteile? tunigteile?

und du befüllst den dämpfer über den ausgleichsbehällter? schaut knapp aus 

mfg


----------



## mondo-mania (21. Februar 2013)

kingmopf schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Habe vor mir das strive al 7.0 zu holen! Ich (1.86 cm, 90 kg) hab jetz noch eine bitte an euch! Könnte ich mit dem Gewicht Probleme mit der Federung (wippen etc.) bekomen und wie lang ist die aktuelle lieferzeit? Schön wäre auch ein kurzer Feedback über das bike
> Dank euch!



Top Fahrrad, fährt sich sehr geil, schönes Fahrwerk im definierten Einsatzbereich AM+. Nichts für highspeed downhill oder freeridejumps im Park, aber trotzdem KANN MAN MAL sowas damit machen ohne dass es sich beschwert. Dann muss man aber auf komfort verzichten und mit rel. wenig SAG hinten fahren. Sehr agil am Berg, bleibt schön unten, auch ohne Absenkung der Gabel. Optisch natürlich in live noch 1000 mal schöner. Möglichst aber anodisierten Rahmen nehmen. Lackierung ist ab und zu mal nicht so ganz professionell, aber da is Canyon sehr kulant. Von daher auch egal. Sehr schöne allround sitzposition. 

Aufgeräumtes Design mit den Innenverlegten Zügen. Ne Reverb an dem Rad sollte Pflicht sein. Absenkung wie gesagt unnötig. ProPedal fast auch. Wippt sowieso kaum. Von den Lagern her hatte ich nach 2200 km mal noch keins was nicht mehr richtig rund lief. Hab aber auch öfter mal den Rahmen komplett zerlegt.

Nimms auf keinen Fall zu klein. Bin S gefahren mit 1,76 und hatte das Gefühl ich fahrn BMX. War vom Kumpel für eine Ausfahrt ausgeliehen. 

Hatte auch die Elixir 5 am meinem 7.0 2011 und mit denen bin ich sehr unzufrieden. Die taugen für rasante längere Abfahrten nichts. Laufen schnell heiß und dann heissts Bremsleistung adé... Aber vllt helfen da schon die HS1 Scheiben ein wenig. 2011 waren noch die GS3 clean sweep drauf...


Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Februar 2013)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> und züruck zum thema X-Fusion:
> 
> wie schauts mit dem service aus????  gibts service kits zu bestellen oder bin ich auf den "teuren" service des Herstellers angewiesen??  Was ist mit ersatzteile? tunigteile?
> 
> mfg



Ich denke mal, wenns dichtungskits in italien gibt, dann gibts die auch in deutschland.





Service des Vectors kostet bei uns hier um die 115...


----------



## stromb6 (21. Februar 2013)

Reset racing vertreibt alles von X-Fusion

http://www.reset-racing.de/x-fusion/x-fusion_index.htm#erstzteile

Ist ein wirklich interessanter Dämpfer!!! NUR 20 Euro für das Dichtungskit ist sogar teurer als bei Fox.
Die Gabeln kann ich nicht empfehlen. Konnte im Norco Truax die X-Fusion Vengeance testen. Hat zwar einstellbare HSC und LSC aber fährt sich wie ein Schwamm. 
Null Feedback von der Vordergabel, für mich ein Horror aber wers mag. Nur um den Preis bekommst auch eine Lyrik!


----------



## mondo-mania (21. Februar 2013)

Aber leider nur Luftkammerserviceparts. Mir würde das nicht reichen. Wenn, dann will ich alles machen. Aber da hat jeder ja andere Ansprüche.



stromb6 schrieb:


> Reset racing vertreibt alles von X-Fusion
> 
> http://www.reset-racing.de/x-fusion/x-fusion_index.htm#erstzteile
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (21. Februar 2013)

@mondo-mania guter Bericht! Danke! Aber ist das Teil wirklich so ungeeignet für den bikepark habe vor auch mal in Winterberg das roadgap zu probieren ist das damit ein no-go?


----------



## mondo-mania (21. Februar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> @_mondo-mania_ guter Bericht! Danke! Aber ist das Teil wirklich so ungeeignet für den bikepark habe vor auch mal in Winterberg das roadgap zu probieren ist das damit ein no-go?



Naja wenns dus drauf hast geht das schon. Beim Seriendämpfer isses dann aber ratsam möglichst mit max. 20 % SAG zu fahren. Ist ja ne recht steile Landung . Nur wenn du mal viel zu kurz kommst, tut dem Rad das absolut nicht gut.

Aber allein die Aussage, dass du sowas damit vor hast würde mich dazu bringen das Torque Gapstar zu nehmen. Weil wenn du kein anderes Rad fürs grobe hast und dir auch keins kaufen willst, ist die passendere Mischung eher das Torque.


----------



## Niklas0 (21. Februar 2013)

Ja hab ich auch schon überlegt aber auf dem strive hab ich mich bei der Testfahrt so wohl gefühlt  außerdem muss ich den AM Kollegen am Berg noch hinterher kommen


----------



## mondo-mania (21. Februar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch schon überlegt aber auf dem strive hab ich mich bei der Testfahrt so wohl gefühlt  außerdem muss ich den AM Kollegen am Berg noch hinterher kommen



Ich fahrs Torque mit coil. Mit Luftdämpfer alias CC DB Air und so nem weit einstellbaren LSC Bereich. ist das immer noch kein Problem. Du kannst halt nicht zu viel gleichzeitig abdecken.

Das was du haben willst is nur mim Torque und absenkbarer Gabel und Sperrbaren Hinterbaudämpfer möglich. 
Das wäre dann das Alpinist... Das ist dir vermutlich zu teuer.

Aber im Prinzip kann man den Drop ja auch aufm Hardtail machen. DU musst es einfach nur können. Von daher kannste auch das Strive nehmen wenn du AB und ZU mal sowas machst. Aber dann hinterher net meckern der Hinterbau wär so ******* 

Gruß


----------



## Niklas0 (21. Februar 2013)

Um den Hinterbau mach ich mich keine sorgen da ich nur 75kg in voller Montur auf die Waage bringe und den Dämpfer eh lieber hart fahre  danke für deine Antwort! Lg


----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2013)

Also ich meine, dass das Strive am Roadgap in Winterberg nix zu suchen hat, da fährt man besser mit nem echten Freerider oder besser nem schönen Downhiller. Allerdings wenn man es echt drauf hat kann man da auch mit dem Klapprad oder mit dem Strive runter . 

Mir wäre das Strive allerdings zu schade dafür .


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Februar 2013)

Hier gings ja schon fleißig rund heute

Also wie ich schon auf den vorherigen Seiten geschrieben und den Thread vom Vector verlinkt habe in dem ich es auch schon schrieb... 
Das Teil ist auf jeden Fall ne Wucht. Kurz gesagt als würde ich damit auf Wolken fahren.  Ich denke es ist auch unmöglich diesen zum Durchschlag zu zwingen. Ich glaube insgesamt 30 Klicks HS waren es von denen war ich gerade mal auf Klick Nr. 2 fuhr . Mit LS und der Zugstufe muss ich mal genau nachsehen wieviel. Die Luftkammer im Piggy habe ich bis jetzt nur offen gefahren ohne sie zu verkleinern. Das geht mittels dem Ring über dem Ventil vom Piggy. Da der Druck dort eigentlich nur einmal richtig eingestellt wird, finde ich es nicht schlimm, die obere Schraube des Dämpfers zu lösen und ihn leicht nach vorne zu neigen um den Druck zu ändern. Das geht ja alles ratz fatz und ist es mir Wert genauso wie der Service. Den Druck in der Hauptkammer, kann man problemlos ändern, da man an das Ventil rankommt. Fahre ihn bei 25-30% Sag. Der Federweg wird sehr sauber ausgenutzt und verhindert Durschläge.  
Sirios schrieb ja auch schon einiges darüber und er ist ja auch schon hin und weg von ihm. Werde ihm den Vector auch noch für ne Tour geben bevor er seinen bekommt, damit er glücklich ist 

Mit der Vengeance kann ich nicht mitreden aber habe auch schon öfters gelesen das diese jetzt nicht ganz so toll sein soll.Was den Dämpfer betrifft, habe ich ich wie gesagt das beste Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zu allen getesteten. Die Ausgabe und das lange warten hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Im Hauptthread des Dämpfers sind auch Zeichnungen des Innenlebens usw. zu sehen. Ebenso ein paar Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## kingmopf (21. Februar 2013)

Na klasse ... bin grad am Strive 7 bestellen und jetz ist meine Schrittlänge 88 (L Rahmen 20") ... geb ich 87 ein empfiehlt er mir M Rahmen 18,5" Restliche maße 90 kg 186cm!

Rahmen M oder L wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Februar 2013)

nimm L! 

bin 1,84 und SL ist bei mir 89


----------



## Nesium (21. Februar 2013)

@kingmopf
Nimm das L. Habe genau die gleiche Schrittlänge wie du nur im gesamten bin ich 1cm grösser und habe mir das L gekauft und möchte es definitiv nicht kleiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (21. Februar 2013)

Nimm L.
Die Dinger fallen recht klein aus! 
Mir wollte der Rechner auch nen M andrehen.
Dabei find ich das L schon sehr kompakt. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## kingmopf (21. Februar 2013)

Gut ist in L gekauft  Danke Jungs ich denke mal den Kauf werde ich nicht bereuen wenn doch seit ihr schuld


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Februar 2013)

zu langsam


----------



## _sebastian (21. Februar 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> zu langsam



Mist, ich auch! L ist aber die richtige Wahl


----------



## MacPopey (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
werde mir demnächst ein Strive ordern, 
soll ein 8er werden!
Nur mal eine Frage sind die 13er weiß oder Alu?
Kann es auf den Bildern bei Canyon nicht sehen!


----------



## marc53844 (22. Februar 2013)

Das Ice/Blue ist ALU/Blau und das Snow/Forest ist Weiss/grün.

Deshalb habe ich 9 Wochen gewartet bis das 8.0er in M und Snow/Forest verfügbar ist.
Dieser Alulook gefällt mir nicht. 

Morgen früh hole ich es übrigens ab 

Wie ich mich freue


----------



## MacPopey (22. Februar 2013)

Danke!
Glaube ich Dir das Du Dich freust, dann viel Spass mit dem Bike!


----------



## Kolja_ (22. Februar 2013)

kingmopf schrieb:


> Gut ist in L gekauft  Danke Jungs ich denke mal den Kauf werde ich nicht bereuen wenn doch seit ihr schuld


Also ich hätte M empfohlen... 184cm groß und 89cm SL bei mir... und M is super.


----------



## RobG301 (22. Februar 2013)

Hat wer von euch ein Race oder SL 2013er Jahrgang schon in seinen Händen und kann ein Feedback geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cilli (22. Februar 2013)

Hab SL 88 bei 184 und bin beide (M und L) gefahren. Der Unterschied ist nicht wirklich groß, habe mich schlussendlich auch für M entschieden und es nicht bereut 



Kolja_ schrieb:


> Also ich hätte M empfohlen... 184cm groß und 89cm SL bei mir... und M is super.


----------



## jonalisa (22. Februar 2013)

Ich versuchs mal in einigen Canyon Threads.

Hätte jemand eine defekte Alu-Sattelstütze mit einem Durchmesser von 30,9 mm für den Einsatz am Montageständer abzugeben?

Kontaktiert mich einfach per PN.


----------



## stromb6 (23. Februar 2013)

So nun brauch ich mich wenigstens farblich nicht mehr zwischen den Bikes entscheiden!


----------



## Niklas0 (23. Februar 2013)

Geil


----------



## Tier (23. Februar 2013)

Mist. Jetzt muss ich meins wohl wieder bunt machen. 







Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Februar 2013)

ich kann nie genug von dem Schwarz sehen! 


 Achtung an die Striveler! 
Wer vor hat sich nen Vector HLR Air ins Strive einzubauen, muss ein 2012er Modell fahren! 

Im 2011er Käfig setzt das Ventil an der Strebe auf und kann dadurch nicht gefahren werden. Zum Glück hatten sirios und ich eben getestet ob er bei ihm passen würde... 

Hier das Bild von seinem 2011er: 




Hier der Vergleich zum DHX:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (23. Februar 2013)

Weiss einer was es kostet sein rad komplett neu bespeichen z u lassen? Habe heute mein strive abgeholt und denke das mir weisse speichen bei den sun ringle gefallen koennten.

Gruss marc


----------



## sirios (23. Februar 2013)

Tja, dann muss man im 11er Strive wohl auf den DHX oder RC3 plus ausweichen... . Kein Beinbruch!


----------



## _sebastian (23. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Tja, dann muss man im 11er Strive wohl auf den DHX oder RC3 plus ausweichen... . Kein Beinbruch!



Weisst du sicher, dass der RC ins 2012 Strive passt? Will mir den evtl. mal irgendwann genehmigen.


----------



## Tier (23. Februar 2013)

RC3 passt. 
Der @_schrabbel_ fährt den im 2011er
Von den Maßen her ist der RC3 jedenfalls unkritisch.
Unten viel "Beinfreiheit" und der Piggy ist kurz genug um Kollisionen an der Strebe zu vermeiden.


----------



## morotin (23. Februar 2013)

In Schwarz siehts echt gut aus! Wie habt ihr den Schriftzug entfernt?


----------



## Shredschreck (23. Februar 2013)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe!
Habe mir ein 09er AL 6.0 zugelegt. Folgendes Problem: Steuersatzlager Gabelseite defekt. Es existiert keine Lagerschale, voll integriert (FSA 55-3 internal headset 1 1/2 - 1 1/8). Ich finde im Netz zum verrecken kein Ersatz. Hatte einer von euch schon mal das gleiche Problem? Muss ich mit CANYON in Kontakt treten? THX


----------



## sirios (23. Februar 2013)

Shredschreck schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe!
> Habe mir ein 09er AL 6.0 zugelegt. Folgendes Problem: Steuersatzlager Gabelseite defekt. Es existiert keine Lagerschale, voll integriert (FSA 55-3 internal headset 1 1/2 - 1 1/8). Ich finde im Netz zum verrecken kein Ersatz. Hatte einer von euch schon mal das gleiche Problem? Muss ich mit CANYON in Kontakt treten? THX



Warum spamst du damit jedes Thema zu? Ruf vielleicht mal einfach bei Canyon an!


----------



## _sebastian (23. Februar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> RC3 passt.
> Der @_schrabbel_ fährt den im 2011er
> Von den Maßen her ist der RC3 jedenfalls unkritisch.
> Unten viel "Beinfreiheit" und der Piggy ist kurz genug um Kollisionen an der Strebe zu vermeiden.



Danke für die Info.


----------



## stromb6 (23. Februar 2013)

morotin schrieb:


> In Schwarz siehts echt gut aus! Wie habt ihr den Schriftzug entfernt?



Nitroverdünnung!


----------



## stromb6 (23. Februar 2013)

morotin schrieb:


> In Schwarz siehts echt gut aus! Wie habt ihr den Schriftzug entfernt?



Nitroverdünnung!!!

Vorher:




Nacher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (23. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Nitroverdünnung!!!
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



Wusste gar nicht, dass man mit Nitroverdünnung sogar den Kashima-Effekt hinbekommt


----------



## marc53844 (23. Februar 2013)

Und der daempfer ist  direkt abgewertet.  Richtig praktisch das zeug.


----------



## JulianM. (24. Februar 2013)

aber vorsicht wenn du nen lackiertes bike hast, also zb ein schwarz oranges  könnte mir vorstellen, dass da alles weggeht


----------



## Maverick80 (25. Februar 2013)

Verkäufe gerade ein Strive 9.0 Race LRS im Ebay

Artikelnummer:	300866681058


----------



## Thomas800 (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo, bin seit gut 3 Wochen Besitzer eines Strive 7.0  , dass  was mich stört ist der verbaute LRS.
Dadurch das ich vom Hardtail umgestiegen bin, liegt bei mir noch ein fast neuer Mavic Crossmax ST LRS rum.
Kann man den problemlos ins Strive einbauen , oder ist der durch den Einsatzzweck extrem ungeeignet ?


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. Februar 2013)

Naja, Felgen mit 19mm Innendurchmesser haben da nicht wirklich was verloren.


----------



## Tier (25. Februar 2013)

Wieso sollte man keine Felgen mit 19er Maulweite ins Strive bauen? 
Breiter werden die Reifen dadurch auch nicht. Sitzen eher besser.


----------



## Thomas800 (25. Februar 2013)

Ist halt nur die Frage, ob der Crossmax ST auch Sprünge aushält.
Als Bereifung würde ich den Hans Dampf 2.35 verbauen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. Februar 2013)

Nicht wirklich. 
Der Reifen wird total unruhig und schwammig, da die Karkasse viel Enger zusammen steht.
Bestes Beispiel hatte ich an meinem Nerve mit den AM1800. Der MkII ist auf der ZTR Flow fast 1cm breiter wie auf der DT Felge.

Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, dass du einen CC/Marathon LRS fahren willst der nur bis max. 2,3er Breite zugelassen ist, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
http://www.mavic.com/de/product/laufräder/MTB/laufräder/Crossmax-ST#328479

Sprünge? 

Du willst doch nicht den Crossmax kaputt machen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (25. Februar 2013)

wie man beim fabien barel sieht, kommt man mit dem crossmax st ganz gut den berg runter, kleinere hüpfer in begriffen. 

ich würds aber auch nicht empfehlen!


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. Februar 2013)

Zur Not würde ich das auch machen, ganz klar!
Aber das nun als Enduro-Laufradsatz zu missbrauchen eher weniger.

Bist du dir sicher, dass es nicht der Crossmax Trail bzw. SX wie beim 9er Laufradsatz ist, den er fährt?


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Februar 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass man mit Nitroverdünnung sogar den Kashima-Effekt hinbekommt


 
Und die Fox-Lackierung des Gabelcastings ist auch nicht nitrofest...


----------



## brillenboogie (25. Februar 2013)

sieht aus wie crossmax st. 
nur weil der herr barel mit den dingern so fahren kann, hat das natürlich nichts mit einer allgemeinen empfehlung zu tun. 
daher der !


----------



## stromb6 (25. Februar 2013)

Also nachdem Canyon den Crossmax ST an den AM+ Modellen verbaut und dort mit 2.4er Conti MK II ausliefert werden die Dinger schon halten.
Ich bin selbst eine Saison einen ST am AM gefahren und das mit einem 2.4er Fat Albert bei meinen 88kg.
Aber ich würde an deiner Stellen auch den ST verkaufen und mir einen anderen dafür holen.
Günstig wären Hope Naben mit Flow EX Felgen, die halten dann auch im Bikepark.

Und für die Breitenfetischisten ein DEEMAX Ulti hat auch gerademal 21mm Maulweite und wird mit 2.5er Schlappen gefahren!!!


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal das Einsatzgebiet zur Gemüte führen!
Offiziell DARF man mit dem AM gar keine Sprünge vollziehen.
Das steht sogar im Handbuch! *Klug********rei ON*

Aber egal, wer das unbedingt machen möchte, soll es tun! Ich PERSÖNLICH finde Maulweiten unter 21-22mm im Enduro/AM/Overmountain/Was-auch-immer-bereich eher fehl am Platze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich bin den crossmax ST auf meinem alten AM gefahren und am Strive jetzt den SX... hab keinen der beiden bei gleichem Fahrstil kaputt gemacht 

das barel den st fährt... kann es damit zu tun haben, dass es noch keinen 11 Fach freilauf für den SX gibt?? hab dazu nämlich grad nix gefunden... hab auch nicht sonderlich lange gesucht


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2013)

Für den SX gibs ein 11-fach freilauf, sollte auch schon auf dem markt sein

Ab mitte Fabruar sollte der bei den händlern sein

http://www.mtb-forum.it/mavic-arriva-ladattatore-per-xx1/


----------



## Niklas0 (25. Februar 2013)

Hey Thomas800 !!! Schreib doch bitte mal einen testbericht wie du vorallendingen mit dem Fahrwerk auf Sprüngen und bergab klarkommst! Fotos sind immer erwünscht. Wäre echt cool von dir.

Ride on!


----------



## Thomas800 (25. Februar 2013)

Erstmal Danke für eure Hilfe. Werde jetzt den Crossmax ST an mein Hardtail verbauen! Kann halt  leider den Sunringle Charger Comp nicht richtig einordnen, von Qualität und Haltbarkeit und ob das für die Dauer was ist !


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Februar 2013)

Thomas800 schrieb:


> Kann halt  leider den Sunringle Charger Comp nicht richtig einordnen, von Qualität und Haltbarkeit und ob das für die Dauer was ist !



Bisher habe ich mit dem Charger LRS keinerlei Probleme! (~1000km/25000hm)
..und ich habe ihn nicht geschont! Also die Qualität passt da schon.


----------



## Zhen (25. Februar 2013)

Ich bin meine E2000 gefahren, bis es sie zerlegt hat, jetzt gibts ztr flow ex auf hope-naben. Würd ich mit den Chargern genauso machen.


----------



## Hiero (25. Februar 2013)

Hello. Denke auch daran, mir diesen LRS zuzulegen! Weiss einer von euch das Gewicht der E2000, die Canyon im Strive von 2011 verbaut hatte?


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Februar 2013)

ZTR Flow Ex mit Hope Naben kann ich auch empfehlen, fahr ich so auch auf meinem Strive


----------



## Hiero (25. Februar 2013)

Wie schwer ist der Flow ex LRS?


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Februar 2013)

1806g, mein Crossmax SX hatte 1751


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (25. Februar 2013)

Danke! Nicht schlecht!!
Kann jemand etwas zum Gewicht des e2000 LRS sagen?


----------



## sirios (25. Februar 2013)

E2000 hat rund 2000 g, hab's nachgewogen. Dt Swiss gibt ihn mit 1950 an.


----------



## stromb6 (26. Februar 2013)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hello. Denke auch daran, mir diesen LRS zuzulegen! Weiss einer von euch das Gewicht der E2000, die Canyon im Strive von 2011 verbaut hatte?


Die E2000 sind sehr schwer(1950g-2000g)!!!
Leg lieber 100 Euro drauf und kauf dir die Flow EX mit Hope Naben, die Felge ist breiter, perfekt tubeless zu fahren und wiegt wesentlich weniger (zw. 1750-1850g je nach Speichen).
Wenn du es noch leichter willst nimm eine alte ZTR Flow Felge, da wiegt dann der LRS 1670-1770g. Für noch weniger Gewicht bräuchtest du dann andere Naben zB. DT 240s,
dann bekommst den LRS auf 1600g, kostet aber ne Stange mehr!


----------



## jonalisa (26. Februar 2013)

Gewicht an den Naben zu sparen, halte ich eher für rausgeworfenes Geld, dann doch lieber an der Felge und evtl noch an den Speichen.
Wenn schon Gewicht sparen, dann an der richtigen Stelle nicht am Busen oder am Po ;-)


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Februar 2013)

also ich spare ja lieber Gewicht am Fahrer 

werde die Ringle auch fahren bis nichts mehr geht, da ich bis jetzt zufrieden damit bin


----------



## marc53844 (26. Februar 2013)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt. Kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Hardtail. Aber soviel Kontrolle im matsch, Sand und bei Abfahrten. Absolut genial. Die Blackspire sub4 sind auch sehr brauchbar in meinen Augen. Aber teilweise haben wir bei leichter bergab Fahrt Geschwindigkeit verloren durch die dicken Pellen und und den matsch.
Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mich heute was neues gewagt und mal das Oberrohr Carbonisiert. 
Neu ist auch der Bashguard. Kurbel kommt noch in black. Für Bilder im freien war es schon zu spät...


----------



## Micha382 (27. Februar 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus 
Was für Folie verwendest du da?


----------



## Tier (27. Februar 2013)

Sehr schick. Von der Folie hab ich hier auch noch genug liegen. Werd aber nicht guttenbergern. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Februar 2013)

@Micha382: 
Ich verwende ausschließlich nur echtes Carbon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



habe die mal bei Amazon bestellt. die war günstig und es kamen anstatt einer Rolle sogar 4. Lässt sich gut mit dem Heißluftföhn bearbeiten. Kann ja mal nachsehen, dann schick ich dir den Link. Am Unterrohr hatte ich die auch schon...
 @_Tier_:

hätte kein Problem damit dich hier dabei zu sehen 
http://www.ja-pics.net/images/full/3/9ae6125d0a1f.jpg


----------



## MaXXimus (27. Februar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute was neues gewagt und mal das Oberrohr Carbonisiert.
> Neu ist auch der Bashguard. Kurbel kommt noch in black. Für Bilder im freien war es schon zu spät...



fein 

wo gibts die folie?


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Februar 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/Carbonfolie-se...H1N0/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1361960201&sr=8-8


----------



## MaXXimus (27. Februar 2013)

Danke dir!


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Februar 2013)

Ein Ratschlag zum anbringen: 
den oberen Radius habe ich von dem Aufkleber fürs unterrohr genommen. Um das weiße herum mit 2 Lagen Linierband abgeklebt damit man den Übergang sieht und nicht den Lack beim schneiden beschädigt. Mit nem Skalpell an den Kanten entlang vorsichtig ausgeschnitten fertig.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Februar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man keine Felgen mit 19er Maulweite ins Strive bauen?
> Breiter werden die Reifen dadurch auch nicht.* Sitzen eher besser.*


Sorry, aber das ist völliger Schwachsinn! Die Reifen sitzen dadurch NICHT besser, wie soll das auch gehen? 
Die Reifen werden sehrwohl breiter, bekommen dadurch mehr Volumen und stehen in mit ordentlich Druck gefahrenen Kurven deutlich stabiler auf der Felge. Durch das größere Volumen erhöht sich die Dämpfung der Reifen und man kann sie tendentiell mit weniger Druck fahren ohne Snakebites zu riskieren, was wiederum den Grip erhöht. 2-3mm Felgenbreite mehr oder weniger können da deutlich spürbar sein, habe ich selbst schon ausgetestet und hier kann man echt sagen: breiter ist (fast) immer besser! Wie weit man das treibt ist natürlich Geschmacksache bzw. hängt auch vom Einsatzzweck ab, aber nicht umsonst fahren Manche so Felgen wie die Spank Spike (29,9mm Maulweite) oder gar die Stiffy (34,3mm Maulweite...!) an Enduros bzw. Tourenfreeridern 
Ich sehe das ganz wie ChrizZZz: Felgen mit 21mm Maulweite und kleiner ist in meinen Augen was für XC-Räder. Alles ab AM "aufwärts" sollte man meiner Meinung nach auf ordentliche Felgen stellen und nicht auf so Spielzeug...




stromb6 schrieb:


> Günstig wären Hope Naben mit Flow EX Felgen, die halten dann auch im Bikepark.


Japp, die Kombi ist immer eine Empfehlung wert. Etwas günstiger und kaum schwerer wären bei etwa gleichen Maßen (Maulweite 24,5 statt 25,5) die Spank Subrosa Felgen. Die sind auch super stabil und ebenfalls perfekt tubeless geeignet, vermutlich sogar besser als die Flow *EX* wg. besserem Sitz des Reifenwulstes.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Und für die Breitenfetischisten ein DEEMAX Ulti hat auch gerademal 21mm Maulweite und wird mit 2.5er Schlappen gefahren!!!


Wie du selbst schon mal irgendwo geschrieben hast, ist der Deemax Ultimate einer der am meisten überschätzen LRS überhaupt. Maße von XC-Laufrädern, Gewicht eines billigen Enduro-LRS, Haltbarkeit eines AM-LRS und Preis eines Syntace-Voodoo-LRS 
Im Ernst: ich bin der Meinung, das ist nichts als ein schwerer AM- oder ein mittelmäßiger EN-LRS. Dass der im DH so häufig gefahren wird hat außer Sponsoring nicht einen vernünftigen Grund. Es gibt zahllose LRS, die gleichzeitig leichter, stabiler und billiger sind...! Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass so gut wie alles, was Mavic verkauft auf dem Stand von vor 5-10 Jahren ist. Dass es die Firma immernoch gibt und so viele der Laufräder verkauft werden ist mir echt ein Rätsel...




FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute was neues gewagt und mal das Oberrohr Carbonisiert.
> Neu ist auch der Bashguard. Kurbel kommt noch in black. Für Bilder im freien war es schon zu spät...


Das Oberrohr sieht echt schick aus!  Und eigentlich stehe ich nicht so auf "Aufkleber-Tuning" und Carbonfolie, aber das hast du echt gut gemacht 
Kurbel in schwarz wird deinem Bike optisch SEHR gut tun  Nur schade, dass du den weißen Lenker behalten hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Februar 2013)

Danke Danke! 
Würde ich nicht so gut mit dem Lenker zurecht kommen, hätte ich ihn schon gegen den Atlas in stealth getauscht. In echt sieht der Kontrast nicht so krass aus. finde es eigentlich ganz ok. Spiele aber schon mit dem Gedanken nach und nach Kurbel usw. auf XT zu wechseln. 
Mit der aktuellen Zusammenstellung mit dem Fahrwerk etc. bin ich aber schon total zufrieden. 
Hier mal im freien von gestern


----------



## Tier (28. Februar 2013)

@`Smubob´

Natürlich ist das Schwachsinn.
War gedanklich noch bei den 17mm Felgen von meinem XC-Rad.


----------



## MaXXimus (28. Februar 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Spiele aber schon mit dem Gedanken nach und nach Kurbel usw. auf XT zu wechseln.



willst wirklich mit dem niedrigen tretlager ohne bashguard fahren?


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. März 2013)

doch den Bashguard will ich behalten. Bei der neueren wird es glaube ich nicht gehen aber von der älteren XT habe ich schon welche mit 2 fach und meinem Bash gesehen.Notfalls kommen nur die Arme dran


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> War gedanklich noch bei den 17mm Felgen von meinem XC-Rad.


Die würde ich wiederum höchstens am Straßenrad fahren  (Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen  )




MaXXimus schrieb:


> willst wirklich mit dem niedrigen tretlager ohne bashguard fahren?


Verstehe ich auch nicht. Es gibt die XT-Kurbel in 2- und 3fach, bei Letzterer kommt einfach der Bash anstelle des 3. Kettenblatts dran und fertig. Und außerdem gäbe es auch immer noch Kettenführungen mit Taco, bei denen man problemlos auch eine Kurbel ohne Bash fahren kann ohne sich um "Karies" Sorgen machen zu müssen


----------



## MaXXimus (1. März 2013)

uups da hab ich wohl ne wissenslücke... dachte die gibts nur 3 fach


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. März 2013)

könnte es evtl. sein das die originale Sun Ringle vom 7er zu schmal für die 2,5er MM sind? Hatte mich komischerweise mit den davorigen Reifen in Kurven sicherer gefühlt ohne das wegrutschen des Vorderrades


----------



## stromb6 (1. März 2013)

Die XT gibt es mittlerweile in 2 und 3fach wie auch die XTR Kurbeln. Einziges Probem ist, dass die zweifach Kurbeln meistens nicht die richtigen Kettenblätter haben, gleiches gilt für die dreifach Kurbel.
Canyon hatte 2011 am Vertride eine 3-fach XTR Kurbel montiert und das dritte Kettenblatt gegen einen eigens gefrästen Canyon Bash ersetzt. Die Kettenblätter waren halt 24/32/Bash.
Wenn du nun die 3-fach XT nimmst hat die ebenfalls 24/32/42. Wenn du unbedingt ein 36er Blatt willst müsstest du ein 36er nachkaufen, die zwei großen KB entfernen und dann 36er und Bash dran schrauben.
Mit der XT Kurbel ist das was du machen willst etwas umständlich zu erreichen, da es davon keine OEM 2-fach Kurbeln mit Bash gibt.


----------



## stromb6 (1. März 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> könnte es evtl. sein das die originale Sun Ringle vom 7er zu schmal für die 2,5er MM sind? Hatte mich komischerweise mit den davorigen Reifen in Kurven sicherer gefühlt ohne das wegrutschen des Vorderrades



Die Charger Pro und Expert Felgen haben eine Maulweite von 22,8mm. Da sollte ein 2,5er zwar ohne Probleme drauf passen, aber besser wär für die Felge der 2,35er MM.


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. März 2013)

Danke! 
Das würde so einiges erklären.  Gerade bei diesem Wetter sollte die Muddy ja besser und sicherer zu fahren sein als  FA und co...

Falls jemand ne fast neue MM braucht, PN an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> könnte es evtl. sein das die originale Sun Ringle vom 7er zu schmal für die 2,5er MM sind? Hatte mich komischerweise mit den davorigen Reifen in Kurven sicherer gefühlt ohne das wegrutschen des Vorderrades


Wie stromb6 schon geschrieben hat, wären für die Felgen die 2.35er besser geeignet. Ich weite das noch aus und sage: ich finde generell die 2.35er besser für (fast) alles! Die 2.5er sind unheimlich schwerfällige Wuchtbrummen, bei denen merkst du selbst beim bergab rollen, wie sehr sie dich bremsen. Das Mehr an Grip ist aber beim "normalen Fahren" fast nicht nutzbar. Die 2.5er sind eher was für Leute, die in extrem steilem und felsigen Gelände unterwegs sind und das Maximum an Grip (Kurvengrip/-verhalten ist da nahezu egal) und Dämpfung haben wollen. Für alles von EN über FR bis DH halte ich die 2.35er für geeigneter. Lieber die auf eine schön breite Felge ziehen, das bringt mehr!


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. März 2013)

gut dann werde ich doch der MM treu bleiben und sie mir ne Nr. kleiner bestellen. für hinten lasse ich vorerst den FA. davon habe ich ja noch 2


----------



## mssc (1. März 2013)

Zum Thema XT-Kurbel: Ich hab mir bei einem polnischen Onlineshop eine schwarze FC-M772 geholt, die originalen Kettenblätter verkauft und Specialites TA Kettenblätter (24/34) und einen RaceFace Light Bash (34T) verbaut. Passt perfekt, sieht gut aus und ist leichter als die originale 1-fach Kurbel am Dropzone..


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. März 2013)

könntest mir mal nen Link davon schicken 
MM ist bestellt und geht gleich raus


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> gut dann werde ich doch der MM treu bleiben und sie mir ne Nr. kleiner bestellen. für hinten lasse ich vorerst den FA. davon habe ich ja noch 2


Gute Wahl 




mssc schrieb:


> ... Specialites TA Kettenblätter (*24/34*) ...


Warum 24/34, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## mssc (1. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Warum 24/34, wenn ich fragen darf?



Hauptsächlich, weil ich das Schaltwerk nicht tauschen will... bin so zwar 3 Zähne über der eigentlich Kapazität, aber mal sehen, vielleicht gehts ja noch... ob ich mit der Übersetzung auskomme, muss ich aber erst testen...


----------



## stromb6 (1. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Zum Thema XT-Kurbel: Ich hab mir bei einem polnischen Onlineshop eine schwarze FC-M772 geholt, die originalen Kettenblätter verkauft und Specialites TA Kettenblätter (24/34) und einen RaceFace Light Bash (34T) verbaut. Passt perfekt, sieht gut aus und ist leichter als die originale 1-fach Kurbel am Dropzone..



Da ist halt dann die Frage was der ganze Spaß kostet. Ich hab die 2fach XO Kurbel mit 22/36/Bash in Aktion neu um 250 Euro bekommen und die ist vom Gewicht her ein ganzes Stück unter der XT.


----------



## mssc (1. März 2013)

Die Kurbel hat ca. 89 gekostet (ohne Innenlager), Kettenblätter 22 u. 32, der Bash aus dem Bikemarkt 22 (war auch neu), ca. 20 für Alu-Kettenblattschrauben, ergibt ca. 185 und 714,3g (ohne Innenlager).. da schenken sich die Kurbeln nicht viel vom Gewicht her.. 

Aber ich will ja niemandem was einreden, sollte nur ein Tipp sein, dass die "alte" FC-M770 (bzw. eben meine schwarze OEM 772), sehr gut mit diversen Bashguards zusammenpasst (im Gegensatz zur aktuellen FC-M780), günstig zu haben ist und auch halbwegs leicht ist..


----------



## dorni87 (1. März 2013)

Servus, 
mal ne allgemeine Frage an die Strive Community - habe gestern bei meinem ES 8.0 von 2012 das zweite mal ne Speiche aus dem vorderen Laufrad verloren (SUN Charger Pro) - es handelt sich nicht um nen Abriss, sondern die Speichen scheinen sich schlicht herauszudrehen, das Gewinde der Nippel scheint in beiden Fällen in Ordnung zu sein - zudem war das Rad noch vor nem Monat bei Canyon im Service, daher sind auch die Laufräder gewartet worden - hat irgendjemand ähnliche Probleme mit den Laufrädern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (1. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Die Kurbel hat ca. 89â¬ gekostet (ohne Innenlager), KettenblÃ¤tter 22 u. 32â¬, der Bash aus dem Bikemarkt 22â¬ (war auch neu), ca. 20â¬ fÃ¼r Alu-Kettenblattschrauben, ergibt ca. 185â¬ und 714,3g (ohne Innenlager).. da schenken sich die Kurbeln nicht viel vom Gewicht her..
> 
> Aber ich will ja niemandem was einreden, sollte nur ein Tipp sein, dass die "alte" FC-M770 (bzw. eben meine schwarze OEM 772), sehr gut mit diversen Bashguards zusammenpasst (im Gegensatz zur aktuellen FC-M780), gÃ¼nstig zu haben ist und auch halbwegs leicht ist..



Die 2-fach XT wiegt mit originalen 26/38 KettenblÃ¤ttern 740g. Die originalen 26/38 KettenblÃ¤tter wiegen 70g, macht 670g fÃ¼r die Kurbel ohne Innenlager ohne KettenblÃ¤tter. (meine XT wog ohne KB sogar 680g)
Nun montierst du einen 78g schweren Bash und zwei KettenblÃ¤tter die gemeinsam 62g wiegen.
Dann liegen wir hier bei 810g ohne Innenlager. Meine XO hatt gewogen 680g ohne Innenlager. Das sind 130g an der Kurbel. 

Und eine XT Kurbel um 89,- Euro bekommst halt auch schwer, die Dinger kosten normal im Handel 160,- Eier! Der Bash auch 45,- Euro. Und dann noch die KettenblÃ¤tter dazu.
Um den Preis den du bezahlt hast hÃ¤tte ich die Kurbel auch genommen, um den normalen Handelspreis der Einzelkomponenten jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## swoosh999 (1. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Das sind 130g an der Kurbel.



..die dann kein schw*** merkt.
an der gabel ja vielleicht, im kurbelbereich nein.

alternativ kann man vor´m biken auch pissen gehen, dann ist man noch leichter unterwegs


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich, weil ich das Schaltwerk nicht tauschen will... bin so zwar 3 Zähne über der eigentlich Kapazität, aber mal sehen, vielleicht gehts ja noch... ob ich mit der Übersetzung auskomme, muss ich aber erst testen...


Ah ok, dann macht das natürlich Sinn 
Das mit der Übersetzung ist so ne Sache... die Bandbreite der XX1 ist größer...!  Aber mit einem short cage geht halt nicht so viel...




dorni87 schrieb:


> habe gestern bei meinem ES 8.0 von 2012 das zweite mal ne Speiche aus dem vorderen Laufrad verloren (SUN Charger Pro) - es handelt sich nicht um nen Abriss, sondern die Speichen scheinen sich schlicht herauszudrehen, das Gewinde der Nippel scheint in beiden Fällen in Ordnung zu sein


Meine abgeneigte Haltung ggü. der Sun Ringle Laufräder bestätigt sich immer nur noch mehr 




dorni87 schrieb:


> zudem war das Rad noch vor nem Monat bei Canyon im Service, *daher sind auch die Laufräder gewartet worden*


Bist du dir sicher, dass bei dem Service auch Laufräder gewartet werden? Würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern...! Aber in dem Fall würde ich mich mal an Canyon wenden - erstens hast du noch Gewährleistung auf die Teile und zweitens könnte Canyon das auch auf ihre Kappe nehmen, wenn das Rad gerade vor Kurzem dort war.


----------



## mssc (1. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Die 2-fach XT wiegt mit originalen 26/38 Kettenblättern 740g. Die originalen 26/38 Kettenblätter wiegen 70g, macht 670g für die Kurbel ohne Innenlager ohne Kettenblätter. (meine XT wog ohne KB sogar 680g)
> Nun montierst du einen 78g schweren Bash und zwei Kettenblätter die gemeinsam 62g wiegen.
> Dann liegen wir hier bei 810g ohne Innenlager. Meine XO hatt gewogen 680g ohne Innenlager. Das sind 130g an der Kurbel.
> 
> ...



Da hast du was missverstanden, ich rede von einer 3-fach XT, bei der 2-fach wirds mit Bash etwas umständlicher (oder teurer)... 
Meine 3-fach wiegt 583g (nur die Arme, ohne irgendwas) und in MEINER Zusammenstellung (24/34 und 34T Light Bash) 714g.

Die Kurbel um 89 gibts übrigens hier:
http://www.bikestacja.pl/en/korba-shimano-xt-fc-m772-42x32x24-10s-170mm-oem.html


 @`Smubob´ XX1 ist halt leider "etwas" teuer... das ists mir nicht wirklich wert..


----------



## stromb6 (1. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Da hast du was missverstanden, ich rede von einer 3-fach XT, bei der 2-fach wirds mit Bash etwas umständlicher (oder teurer)...
> Meine 3-fach wiegt 583g (nur die Arme, ohne irgendwas) und in MEINER Zusammenstellung (24/34 und 34T Light Bash) 714g.



Wenn die Kurbel nackt nur 583g hätte wer sie leichter als eine nackte XTR Kurbel. Sehr unwahrscheinlich!

Die von dir gepostete Kurbel(170mm) wiegt 790g ohne Innenlager mit 3 Kettenblättern. Die Kettenblätter wiegen sicher keine 207g. 
Bei der Kurbel handelt es sich noch um die alte XT Kurbel(für 9-fach Schaltungen) die mit 10fach Kettenblättern bestückt wurde. Aber für den Umbau ist sie gut geeignet, da der Preis ein Hammer ist und du die Kettenblätter eh tauscht.


----------



## dorni87 (1. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ah ok, dann macht das natürlich Sinn
> Das mit der Übersetzung ist so ne Sache... die Bandbreite der XX1 ist größer...!  Aber mit einem short cage geht halt nicht so viel...
> 
> 
> ...



Jo den Punkt mit den Laufrädern haben wir bei der Service-Annahme durchgesprochen und die fehlende Speiche ist ja auch ersetzt worden - habe mich jetzt noch mal mit dem Service in Verbindung gesetzt und die haben mir schon entgegenkommen signalisiert  - prinzipiell sind die Laufräder echt top - sehr stabil bei nem echt geringen Gewicht, nur das mit den Speichen scheint nen Konstruktionsfehler zu sein - denke aber das sich dieser durch Loctite beheben lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (1. März 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ..die dann kein schw*** merkt.
> an der gabel ja vielleicht, im kurbelbereich nein.
> 
> alternativ kann man vor´m biken auch pissen gehen, dann ist man noch leichter unterwegs



Alternativ könntest du vorher auch noch den Dreck vom Bike waschen und nackt fahren  spart mehr als pinkel und kacken zusammen


----------



## stromb6 (1. März 2013)

dorni87 schrieb:


> Jo den Punkt mit den Laufrädern haben wir bei der Service-Annahme durchgesprochen und die fehlende Speiche ist ja auch ersetzt worden - habe mich jetzt noch mal mit dem Service in Verbindung gesetzt und die haben mir schon entgegenkommen signalisiert  - prinzipiell sind die Laufräder echt top - sehr stabil bei nem echt geringen Gewicht, nur das mit den Speichen scheint nen Konstruktionsfehler zu sein - denke aber das sich dieser durch Loctite beheben lässt



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7383_Spoke-Freeze-Speichenkleber-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=

Der Dreck ist sauteuer aber du kannst es nachträglich in die Speichennippel kippen, ist super dünnflüssig und hält gut.


----------



## mssc (1. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Wenn die Kurbel nackt nur 583g hätte wer sie leichter als eine nackte XTR Kurbel. Sehr unwahrscheinlich!
> 
> Die von dir gepostete Kurbel(170mm) wiegt 790g ohne Innenlager mit 3 Kettenblättern. Die Kettenblätter wiegen sicher keine 207g.
> Bei der Kurbel handelt es sich noch um die alte XT Kurbel(für 9-fach Schaltungen) die mit 10fach Kettenblättern bestückt wurde. Aber für den Umbau ist sie gut geeignet, da der Preis ein Hammer ist und du die Kettenblätter eh tauscht.



Ich hab alles nachgewogen, kannst gern in die Gewichte-Datenbank schauen.. Kurbel gesamt, ohne Innenlager hat 797g, nackt hat sie 583g... die Kettenblätter haben ca. 181g, Schrauben 33g...


----------



## JulianM. (1. März 2013)

jemand ne ahnung wie ich diese kabelhalterung an der sattelstüze für die reverbleitung befestige? danke


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> @`Smubob´ XX1 ist halt leider "etwas" teuer... das ists mir nicht wirklich wert..


Ich habe mich ne Weile mit den Alternativen beschäftigt, gesetzt den Fall, dass ich auf 1 KB will. Da gibts bisher leider nix wirklich vergleichbares...! Und da ich für jeden halbwegs sinnvollen Umbau eh mind. Schaltwerk/Shifter/Kassette/Kette neu bräuchte (ich fahre aktuell noch 9-fach), ist die XX1 im Verhältnis gar nicht mal sooo teuer, zumal ich meine Kurbel behalten würde und das passende Kettenblatt schon hätte.




dorni87 schrieb:


> Jo den Punkt mit den Laufrädern haben wir bei der Service-Annahme durchgesprochen und die fehlende Speiche ist ja auch ersetzt worden - habe mich jetzt noch mal mit dem Service in Verbindung gesetzt und die haben mir schon entgegenkommen signalisiert


Ok, das klingt ja schonmal gut 




dorni87 schrieb:


> prinzipiell sind die Laufräder echt top - sehr stabil bei nem echt geringen Gewicht, nur das mit den Speichen scheint nen Konstruktionsfehler zu sein - denke aber das sich dieser durch Loctite beheben lässt


Also Loctite würde ich da höchstens irgendwas mittelfestes nehmen - wenn überhaupt! Das Zeug von DT ist ja echt unverschämt teuer!!  Ich halte davon, genau wie auch von "Pro-Lock" Nippeln absolut nichts. Wenn man mal nachzentrieren muss, sind feste Nippel der Horror! Ich hatte mal so ein Laufrad in den Händen, da war (vermutlich) nichtmal so Zeug drin, es waren nur einige Nippel festgegammelt. Da hat es 6-8 Nippel zerrissen, obwohl ich SEHR vorsichtig gearbeitet habe...!
Wenn die Nippel so nicht halten und sich SO schnell aufdrehen, wird wohl nichts anderes nützen. Wäre das Problem nicht so stark, hätte ich dir erstmal Leinöl empfohlen, das ist anfangs flüssig und verharzt mit der Zeit. Das benutzen auch viele beim Laufradbau.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Alternativ könntest du vorher auch noch den Dreck vom Bike waschen und nackt fahren  spart mehr als pinkel und kacken zusammen


Und das Würstchen fühlt sich dann wie die "candle in the wind"


----------



## Tier (1. März 2013)

@JulianM.: Öhm...nen Kabelbinder? :-D


----------



## stromb6 (1. März 2013)

So siehts bei uns leider im Moment noch aus.
Der Dreck liegt noch 30-60cm hoch und ist weich wie Sau.
20% Gefälle und du kannst mit 170 Puls strampeln damit du bergab kommst. 









Für die nächsten Tage sind wenigstens +12 Grad angesagt, hoffe der Dreck ist dann wenigstens halbwegs weg.


----------



## JulianM. (1. März 2013)

dieses teil hier, das ich jetzt nur lose dorthingeklemmt habe. das war doch vorher irgendwie da festgemacht, damit das kabel nicht lose rumhängt.
wie wurde das denn festgemacht?


----------



## Tier (1. März 2013)

*KABELBINDER!!!* 







Ist von RockShox so vorgesehen und im Lieferumfang.


----------



## Zhen (1. März 2013)

Sagt mal gibts hier zufällig wen aus dem Raum Innsbruck, der bei entsprechendem Wetter Bock auf Trailgeballer und Gipfelbefahrungen hätte? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Striver2013 (1. März 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> dieses teil hier, das ich jetzt nur lose dorthingeklemmt habe. das war doch vorher irgendwie da festgemacht, damit das kabel nicht lose rumhängt.
> wie wurde das denn festgemacht?



Tja, schwierige Frage aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass dort werksseitig ein Kabelbinder vorgesehen ist um das Teil zu fixieren.
Sieh auch:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabelbinder


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. März 2013)

Unterhalb der Klemme und mit Hilfe eines Kabelbinders ;-)






Hoppla, war wohl etwas zu langsam.....


----------



## Boardi05 (1. März 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibts hier zufällig wen aus dem Raum Innsbruck, der bei entsprechendem Wetter Bock auf Trailgeballer und Gipfelbefahrungen hätte? =)



 @Eisbein der sollte aus Innsbruck sein


----------



## JulianM. (1. März 2013)

Ahja also doch mit Kabelbinder   

Na gut, dann werd ich mich wohl der Mehrheit fügen und Kabelbinder suchen  
Danke für die Info


----------



## Tier (1. März 2013)

Suchen? 
Sowas hat man in der Tasche damit man unterwegs auch mal schnell was McGyvern® kann!


----------



## JulianM. (1. März 2013)

kabelbinder sind anscheinend nicht im leiferumfang von meinem ständigen begleiter hier [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweizer-Offiziersmesser-Messer-Schatulle/dp/B000R0JDSI"]http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweizer-Offiziersmesser-Messer-Schatulle/dp/B000R0JDSI[/ame]


----------



## Tier (1. März 2013)

Hab ich erst vorgestern meinem Arbeitskollegen gezeigt, der sich vor lachen fast bepisst hat.


----------



## stromb6 (1. März 2013)

Top Bikewerkzeug, brauchst nen Anhänger um das zu transportieren.


----------



## JulianM. (1. März 2013)

der anhänger ist sogar schon dabei, gleich neben funktion #721 , der abrissbirne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (2. März 2013)

so siehts dann im täglichen Gebrauch aus


----------



## RobG301 (2. März 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Unterhalb der Klemme und mit Hilfe eines Kabelbinders ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht doch nach einer guten Lösung aus!

Wie macht sich dein 9.0 Race?


----------



## Maverick80 (2. März 2013)

Also bei meinem 9.0 Race ist eine Reverb Stealth verbaut.

Keine 24h dann läuft ein Laufradsatz eines 9.0 Race aus.

Strive 9.0 Race LRS


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. März 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wie macht sich dein 9.0 Race?



Ich habe den Race - Rahmen als Crash-Replacement bekommen, da ich mein 2012er ES 8.0 Rädchen nach 3 Monaten an einem Baum festgemacht hatte.

Nach Austausch des Rahmens konnte ich es verletzungsbedingt vor dem Winter nicht mehr testen - bis auf eine kleine Ausfahrt ohne Geländeeinsatz.

Im Moment bin ich noch mit meinem Winterbike unterwegs, werde aber bald umsteigen


----------



## Chrisinger (3. März 2013)

Hab heut auch mal bisschen was an meinem Strive gemacht 

Neu Bremsen, Lenker und Vorbau + Decal´s der Flow Felgen gewechselt





Jetzt ist es fertig für die Saison


----------



## marc53844 (3. März 2013)

Heute ne schoene ausfahrt, zack ein salto, direkt darauf ein chainsuck... kette krumm, ei im hinterrad. Hat sich gelohnt heute.
Weiss einer welche kette/kettenlänge ich brauche fuer mein strive 8.0 2013?? 
Was kostet der spass das rad richten zu lassen? 

Gibt es irgendwo im rhein-sieg-kreis einen workshop? Gibt zwar einige videos aber so live ist schon besser.

Gruss Marc

Eine gute Anleitung zum zentrieren habe ich nun gefunden. Werde ich gleich mal probiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (3. März 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620952

einsenden und teile tauschen lassen. (vorletzter post)


----------



## marc53844 (3. März 2013)

Kann doch nicht sein das die den selben mist bei den neuen modellen haben. Soweit ich weiss wird dann teilweise shadow plus verbaut. Habe ich ja schon. 
Wie gesagt,ich hatte direkt davor einen sturz ins gebuesch und denke das da irgend ein ast etwas bewirkt hat. 

Werde erstmal die kette tauschen.
Zudem habe ich auch die e.13 kettenfuehrung verbaut.


----------



## Tier (3. März 2013)

Klingt für mich auch eher nach der Folge des Sturzes.
Wär ja auch nicht sonderlich dufte wenn jetzt jeder sein Bike zu Canyon schickt obwohl Fehlbedienung oder wie in diesem Fall ein vorangegangener Unfall, Schuld waren.

Kette: 10-Fachkette kaufen. Alte danebenhalten -> kürzen.


----------



## marc53844 (3. März 2013)

So, felge ist wieder ganz ok. Denke fuer einen fahrradlaien ganz brauchbar. Wuerde trotzdem gerne nen workshop besuchen ums perfekt zu machen.
Welche kette brauche ich? Sehe gerade da gibt es zig stueck. Ich glaube standard ist ne kmc verbaut. 
Aber da gibts ja auch zig verschiedene ausfuehrungen...


----------



## stromb6 (3. März 2013)

Z.B.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24986_XT-Kette-CN-HG94-10-fach-.html


----------



## Maverick80 (3. März 2013)

Das mit dem Cainsuck ist mir bekannt jedoch ist die einfachste Abhilfe dagegen wärendie des schaltvorgangs den Druck vom Pedal nehmen. Man bei 2 meiner bekannte. Dazu geführt das sie das Problem nicht mehr haben.

9.0 Race Besitzer sind von dem Problem eh befreit 1x11.... ;-)


----------



## marc53844 (3. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Z.B.
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24986_XT-Kette-CN-HG94-10-fach-.html



Danke!
dachte aber um ehrlich zu sein, eventuell nen kleinen Unterschied zu 2 oder 3 Ketten zu hören. Warum gibt es diesen Preisunterschied, ist es wirklich die Haltbarkeit? Oder Gewicht, oder oder oder?
Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis? 

Gruß Marc


----------



## stromb6 (4. März 2013)

Die XT Kette ist die haltbarste Kette die ich kenne. Ich fahre meine XT Ketten ca. 1500km bevor sie getauscht werden. Mit meinen XTR Ketten nur 1000-1100km. Die XTR Kette kostet jedoch um ca. 10 Euro mehr als die XT und ist gerademal 14g leichter.
Die SRAM PC1091 und 1071 Ketten wären noch leichter, jedoch von der Haltbarkeit her liegen die zwei Ketten hinter XT und XTR.
Also die originalen KMC Ketten sind Mist. Ich hatte mit meinen nur Probleme, darum kommen die vom Bikeguard direkt in die Tonne.


----------



## marc53844 (4. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Die XT Kette ist die haltbarste Kette die ich kenne. Ich fahre meine XT Ketten ca. 1500km bevor sie getauscht werden. Mit meinen XTR Ketten nur 1000-1100km. Die XTR Kette kostet jedoch um ca. 10 Euro mehr als die XT und ist gerademal 14g leichter.
> Die SRAM PC1091 und 1071 Ketten wären noch leichter, jedoch von der Haltbarkeit her liegen die zwei Ketten hinter XT und XTR.
> Also die originalen KMC Ketten sind Mist. Ich hatte mit meinen nur Probleme, darum kommen die vom Bikeguard direkt in die Tonne.


 
Super! Das nenne ich mal für mich eine absolut ausreichende Meinung 

Ich hab ja ein komplettes XT Schaltwerk, dann werde ich dem Ding auch eine XT Kette gönnen. Fahre heute in den Laden und hole mir eine.

Danke!!

Gruß Marc


----------



## Maverick80 (4. März 2013)

Es ist auch so das shimano wie Sram sagt das ihre ritzel kurbeln kettenblätter der Geometrie der Kette angepasst ist. Funktionieren tut alles aber die 100 % schaltperformance hat man nur bei sortenreiner Bestückung. Da gibt es extra Ingenieure die sich nur mit dem Thema Kettenschaltung auseinander setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


>


Was die Stylepolizei wohl zu dem zur Litfaßsäule umfunktionierten Sitzrohr sagt? 




Maverick80 schrieb:


> Es ist auch so das shimano wie Sram sagt das ihre ritzel kurbeln kettenblätter der Geometrie der Kette angepasst ist. Funktionieren tut alles aber die 100 % schaltperformance hat man nur bei sortenreiner Bestückung. Da gibt es extra Ingenieure die sich nur mit dem Thema Kettenschaltung auseinander setzen.


Das ist Käse! Ich bin schon die verschiedensten Mischungen aus Shimano, Sram und Race Face Antriebsteilen gefahren und die haben ausnahmslos ALLE einwandfrei funktioniert. Im Gegenteil: Ich bin schon seit Ewigkeiten keinen "sortenreinen" Antrieb mehr gefahren...


----------



## ernmar (4. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch noch einer den mittleren Spacer aus dem Fox Tuning Kit für den RP23 übrig.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31039_Tuning-Kit-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=
Mir is das ein bissl viel Geld, dafür dass ich nur einen der drei Spacer benötige.

Falls ja bitte kurze PN an mich.

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was die Stylepolizei wohl zu dem zur Litfaßsäule umfunktionierten Sitzrohr sagt?



Ich bin eher der praktische Fahrer als der Stylist. 

Ja, ich fahre sogar mit Ventilkappen


----------



## canyon241 (4. März 2013)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, und zwar...
wenn ich mein Hinterrad leicht anhebe, merke ich das mein Hinterbau spiel hat (ich merke es am Dämpferauge). Mein Strive kam gerade erst aus einer Reparatur am Dämpfer und es wurde das Tauchrohr gewechselt. Also kann das Dämpferauge ja nicht ausgeschlagen sein (bin noch nicht einmal gefahren). Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob es sein kann das, dieses Problem durch das Nadellager kommt? Bsw. ob es vielleicht sogar normal ist, dass das Nadellager bisschen Spiel hat?


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich bin eher der praktische Fahrer als der Stylist.
> 
> Ja, ich fahre sogar mit Ventilkappen


Ja eben... die Aufkleber haben keinen Zweck, also kommen sie ab. Die Ventilkappen haben einen Zweck, also bleiben sie dran


----------



## mondo-mania (4. März 2013)

Hast du auch kontrollier ob alle Schrauben richtig angezogen sind. Mechaniker sind auch nur Menschen... Und ist auch ausgeschlossen, dass deine Nabe das Spiel verursacht, weil du sagtest "...am Hinterrad anheben" 
Das Nadellager sollte eigentlich kein Spiel haben. Guck halt nach.... Klemmung der Box unten links und rechts lösen, Bolzen raustreiben (mit geühl, ohne spitzes Werkzeug) Dämpfer oben abschrauben. Bolzen dann im ausgebaut Zustand wieder durch den Dämpfer stecken und loswackeln in alle Richtungen. So ein ganz bissl kann die Achse schon Spiel haben. Aber wirklich nur in den Fingerspitzen zu fühlen. Wenn du schon gewackel sehen kannst is alles zu spät .)



canyon241 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage, und zwar...
> wenn ich mein Hinterrad leicht anhebe, merke ich das mein Hinterbau spiel hat (ich merke es am Dämpferauge). Mein Strive kam gerade erst aus einer Reparatur am Dämpfer und es wurde das Tauchrohr gewechselt. Also kann das Dämpferauge ja nicht ausgeschlagen sein (bin noch nicht einmal gefahren). Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob es sein kann das, dieses Problem durch das Nadellager kommt? Bsw. ob es vielleicht sogar normal ist, dass das Nadellager bisschen Spiel hat?


----------



## mondo-mania (4. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja eben... die Aufkleber haben keinen Zweck, also kommen sie ab. Die Ventilkappen haben einen Zweck, also bleiben sie dran



Die Aufkleber erhöhen signifikant den Wiederverkaufswert xD


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja eben... die Aufkleber haben keinen Zweck, also kommen sie ab.



Hast mich ja überzeugt - sie sind ab....


----------



## valmal86 (4. März 2013)

An die Striver mit 2013er oder 2012er Modellen  
ist es bei euch auch so, dass bei der Kombination kleines Kettenblatt kleines Ritzel (ja ich weiß das fährt man eigentlich nicht ) die Kette sehr schlaff durchhängt und das Schaltwerk komplett zusammengezogen ist und gar keine Spannung auf die Kette bringt???

EDIT: Ist gelöst denke ich... Die Schraube hinten war einfach komplett locker... wie kann einem das erst einfallen nachdem man sich schon über die Kettenlänge sorgen macht  bike basteln nach 10 is einfach nix anscheinend  Sollte ich falsch liegen und es kann einen anderen Grund haben nur her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber erhöhen signifikant den Wiederverkaufswert xD


Genau, sonst könnte man jemandem ja ein S für ein L verkaufen 




Gianty schrieb:


> Hast mich ja überzeugt - sie sind ab....


Willkommen in der Welt der schönen Fahrräder!   




valmal86 schrieb:


> EDIT: Ist gelöst denke ich... Die Schraube hinten war einfach komplett locker... wie kann einem das erst einfallen nachdem man sich schon über die Kettenlänge sorgen macht  bike basteln nach 10 is einfach nix anscheinend  Sollte ich falsch liegen und es kann einen anderen Grund haben nur her damit


Welche Schraube denn? Die, die sich ganz hinten am Schaltwerk befindet und sich über so ein kleines Blech am Schaltauge anstützt? Die ist dazu da,den Abstand des oberen Röllchens zum Ritzel einzustellen, die muss nicht "fest" sein...! 
Ansonsten kann man nur sagen, dass Canyon die Ketten gerne mal etwas großzügig ablängt...


----------



## valmal86 (5. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Welche Schraube denn? Die, die sich ganz hinten am Schaltwerk befindet und sich über so ein kleines Blech am Schaltauge anstützt? Die ist dazu da,den Abstand des oberen Röllchens zum Ritzel einzustellen, die muss nicht "fest" sein...!
> Ansonsten kann man nur sagen, dass Canyon die Ketten gerne mal etwas großzügig ablängt...



Ja genau die, aber die war so locker, dass das Schaltwerk und die Kette frei baumelten. Und da mein Rad beim Service war und die Kette noch die alte ist passt die Länge sicher.

Hier mal ein Foto von kleines Keblatt Großes Ritzel (von weitem und ein Detail vom Abstand) bzw Großes Keblatt Großes Ritzel gemacht. Scheint so zu passen denk ich... wenn ich komplett falsch liege korrigiert mich bitte


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Ja genau die, aber die war so locker, dass das Schaltwerk und die Kette frei baumelten. Und da mein Rad beim Service war und die Kette noch die alte ist passt die Länge sicher.


Ok, frei baumeln ist natürlich nix 
Schau mal auf der Sram Seite, da gibts ein Manual zu den Schaltwerken, in dem steht, wie groß der Abstand sein soll (hab ich auch nicht im Kopf). Die Schraube sollte auf jeden Fall nicht komplett rein gedreht sein, auch bei 36er Kassette so viel ich weiß. Aber so lange es funktioniert, kann es ja nicht sooo falsch sein...


----------



## marc53844 (5. März 2013)

Heute bin ich mit der neuen Kette gefahren. Ganz gut soweit. Nun rubbelt die Hinterrad bremse. Jemand ne Idee?? Habe ein paar mal stark gebremst aber das hat's nicht beseitigt.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Welt der schönen Fahrräder!



Das hatte schon einen Sinn: 
Ich wollte den Hinterher-Fahrern eine kleine Lektüre an die Hand geben, damit sie sich an meinem Hinterrad nicht so langweilen ( so eine Art CANYON "KINDLE light" ).

Nun haben böse Zungen behauptet, es gäbe niemanden, der am Berg noch hinter mir wäre . . .


----------



## schwed1 (5. März 2013)

Servus,

ich hab mir ein Luftdruckprügerät gekauft und musste zu meinem Entsetzten feststellen, dass ich bisher viel zu wenig Luftdruck in den Reifen hatte. Nach meinen bisherigen gefühlten Luftdruck waren es jetzt gemessen ca. 1,3 bar vorne und ca. 1,5 bar hinten mit denen ich bisher gefahren bin. Hab die Reifen dann mal auf die allgemein empfohlenen 2 Bar aufgepumt. Das kommt mir ganz schön hart vor. Wie viel Druck fahrt ihr denn so. Reifen FA

Gruß schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. März 2013)

1,5 bar bei 63kg ( Tubeless )


----------



## Niklas0 (5. März 2013)

@marc53844 ich kenne mich jetzt nicht so gut mit den Fachbegriffen aus aber ich Versuchs mal: du musst hinten die Bremse lösen soweit dass diese sehr gut Spiel hat (Vorsicht nicht komplett ab!) dann ziehst du die Bremse als würdest du ne Vollbremsung machen. Während du den Bremshebel ziehst drehst du die Bremse hinten wieder so wie vorher fest! Wichtig: nicht den Bremshebel während dem zudrehen loslassen!


----------



## Niklas0 (5. März 2013)

@schwed1 ich vertraue ja auf meine 3-3,5 Bar bei 75kg


----------



## Jason13 (5. März 2013)

Ich fahre 1,2 bar  2.4er FA auf spank stiffy mit 35mm innenweite


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das hatte schon einen Sinn:
> Ich wollte den Hinterher-Fahrern eine kleine Lektüre an die Hand geben, damit sie sich an meinem Hinterrad nicht so langweilen ( so eine Art CANYON "KINDLE light" ).


Hättest ja ein "Daumenkino" auf den Hinterreifen malen können 




Gianty schrieb:


> Nun haben böse Zungen behauptet, es gäbe niemanden, der am Berg noch hinter mir wäre . . .


Nur wer über sich selbst lachen kann, kann ein zufriedenes Leben führen 




schwed1 schrieb:


> ich hab mir ein Luftdruckprügerät gekauft und musste zu meinem Entsetzten feststellen, dass ich bisher viel zu wenig Luftdruck in den Reifen hatte. Nach meinen bisherigen gefühlten Luftdruck waren es jetzt gemessen ca. 1,3 bar vorne und ca. 1,5 bar hinten mit denen ich bisher gefahren bin. Hab die Reifen dann mal auf die allgemein empfohlenen 2 Bar aufgepumt. Das kommt mir ganz schön hart vor.


Du bist mit "zu wenig" Druck gefahren? 2 bar sind "empfohlen"? Sagt wer...?  Der richtige Druck ist der, der für dich perfekt funktioniert. 2 bar funktioniert vielleicht bei technisch anspruchslosen Touren-Rollern, die einfach nur mit dem Rad durch den Wald von A nach B fahren. Will man unterwegs etwas Spaß haben, sieht das völlig anders aus  Wenn du bei deinem bisherigen Luftdruck keine Probleme mit Pannen oder z. B. in Kurven wegknickender Reifenflanke hattest, bleib dabei! Manche Leute, die entweder ziemlich material-un-schonend fahren oder recht schwer sind, MÜSSEN etwas mehr Druck fahren, für alle anderen macht das nur Sinn, wenn man den Großteil seiner Strecken auf Asphalt zurücklegt...




Niklas0 schrieb:


> @schwed1 ich vertraue ja auf meine 3-3,5 Bar bei 75kg


 Da kannst du auch gleich Vollgummireifen fahren  Im Ernst: sowas kann man auf Asphalt machen, im Gelände ist (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) alles über 2 bar in den meisten Fällen purer Unsinn. Die Reifen funktionieren bei so hohen Drücken einfach gar nicht mehr vernünftig...!

Ich fahre zum Touren normal 1,6 - 1,8bar, i. d. R. eher darunter und wenn es die Bedingungen erfordern auch mal nur 1,2...


----------



## marc53844 (6. März 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> @marc53844 ich kenne mich jetzt nicht so gut mit den Fachbegriffen aus aber ich Versuchs mal: du musst hinten die Bremse lösen soweit dass diese sehr gut Spiel hat (Vorsicht nicht komplett ab!) dann ziehst du die Bremse als würdest du ne Vollbremsung machen. Während du den Bremshebel ziehst drehst du die Bremse hinten wieder so wie vorher fest! Wichtig: nicht den Bremshebel während dem zudrehen loslassen!



Danke, werde ich versuchen. Gruss Marc


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich fahre zum Touren normal 1,6 - 1,8bar, i. d. R. eher darunter und wenn es die Bedingungen erfordern auch mal nur 1,2...


 

Du bist (gewichtstechnisch) bekanntermaßen völlig undespektierlich auch ein "Hemd"! 

Meine 80kg + 4 kg Ausrüstung erfordern bei meinem Torque mit FA schon 1,8 bar ohne das es zu Durchschlägen und Walken der Reifenflanken bei komprimierten Kurven kommt.

Muss man ausprobieren...nach dem Motto: "So wenig wie möglich, soviel wie nötig."

Beste Grüße


----------



## Niklas0 (6. März 2013)

@smubob Ich bin das so von meinen schanzenrad gewohnt  werde aber bei meinem neuen rad mal weniger ausprobieren


----------



## MaXXimus (6. März 2013)

hy Striver,

meine neuen bremsen sind heute eeeeeendlich  angekommen und wurden gleich montiert. Die schaltung hab ich auch gleich auf i-spec umgebaut.

mein baby  steht bis morgen beim bikedealer - leitungen werden gekürzt und dann gehts ab 

ach ja hinten hab ich eine 180mm postmount adapter verwendet unter die ich ein paar beilagscheiben gelegt habe. Funktioniert perfekt. Danke an FlyingLizard


----------



## stromb6 (6. März 2013)

Die Beilagscheiben sollten zwischen Adapter und Bremssattel, nicht zwischen Postmount Aufnahme und PM Adapter. Es gibt übrigens 3mm Beilagscheiben bei diversen Bikeshops die genau für den Ausgleich 200/203mm Bremsscheiben gedacht sind.
Ob man eine Saint am Strive benötigt ist fraglich, aber die Bremse ist top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (6. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens 3mm Beilagscheiben bei diversen Bikeshops die genau für den Ausgleich 200/203mm Bremsscheiben gedacht sind.



alles klar danke für die info! 

an der bremse muss ich noch den druckpunkt ändern. ist das die schraube "stroke adjust"?


----------



## stromb6 (6. März 2013)

Ja auf der Schraube sollte Free Stroke stehen. Solltest du trotz der Schraube den Druckpunkt nicht richtig hin bekommen ist es möglich, dass zu wenig Bremsflüssigkeit im System ist.


----------



## MaXXimus (6. März 2013)

ach ja free stroke^^ . leitung wird sowieso gekürzt und eben enlüftet. danke.... werd dann mal berichten.


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Die Beilagscheiben sollten zwischen Adapter und Bremssattel, nicht zwischen Postmount Aufnahme und PM Adapter. Es gibt übrigens 3mm Beilagscheiben bei diversen Bikeshops die genau für den Ausgleich 200/203mm Bremsscheiben gedacht sind.
> Ob man eine Saint am Strive benötigt ist fraglich, aber die Bremse ist top!




Radiusdifferenz zwischen den beiden Scheiben(200mm/203mm) sind aber lediglich 1,5mm? für was dann 3mm Beilagscheiben?


----------



## stromb6 (6. März 2013)

Da er auf dem Foto mehr als eine Beilagscheibe verwendet hat werden wohl 1,5mm nicht reichen. Meistens ist schon eine Beilagscheibe original verbaut. Und sobald du zwei oder mehr Beilagscheiben brauchst kannst auch eine 3mm nehmen. Die sind wenigstens präzise gefräst.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Du bist (gewichtstechnisch) bekanntermaßen völlig undespektierlich auch ein "Hemd"!


Stimmt, das hatte ich vergessen, zu erwähnen  Dennoch sind zu harte Reifen einfach Gift für den Grip und den Fahrkomfort, deshalb...





speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Muss man ausprobieren...nach dem Motto: "So wenig wie möglich, soviel wie nötig."







Niklas0 schrieb:


> @smubob Ich bin das so von meinen schanzenrad gewohnt  werde aber bei meinem neuen rad mal weniger ausprobieren


Klar, bei so einem Hobel braucht man auch erstens "keinen" Grip und hat zweitens VIEL stumpfere Belastungen, die natürlich leichter zu Durchschlägen und Snakebites führen können. Da ist es nur logisch, dass man etwas mehr Druck braucht


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. März 2013)

ich werde meinem Strive nun das hier verpassen : 

Easton Havoc DH Bar - Black - 31.8mm 750mm Mid

Fehlt nur noch ne schwarze Kurbel und dann ist es im Stealthmodus


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. März 2013)

gefällt mir


----------



## MaXXimus (8. März 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ich werde meinem Strive nun das hier verpassen :
> 
> Easton Havoc DH Bar - Black - 31.8mm 750mm Mid



nur aus nem optischen grund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (8. März 2013)

Jepp


----------



## marc53844 (8. März 2013)

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen das sich die Speichen von den SunRingle Laufrädern vom z.B. Strive 8.0 lösen können.

Ich hatte nach meiner 2. Ausfahrt ein großes Ei im hinteren Reifen. 
Das Ei kann nicht durch den Sturz sein, denn der war seitlich ins Gestrüpp. 

Ich habe daraufhin die Speichen unsachgemäss und ohne Erfahrung nachgezogen und das Ei augenscheinlich beseitigt. ... 
Gestern hats dann 3 KM gehalten und eine Speiche ist gerissen. 
Habs wohl zu gut gemeint. Ich werde das Rad nun zur Werkstatt bringen, die Frage ist nur, wodurch ist das eigentliche Ei entstanden. Luftdruck war ca. 2,5 bar und irgendwo aufgeschlagen oder so bin ich auch nicht. Habs ja auch 2 Jahre mit nem Hardtail geschafft ohne Ei auszukommen. 

Könnte also was dran sein an dem "Speichenlösen"? Hat da noch irgendwer was von gehört? Gibt es eventuell mehrere die dieses Problem haben?
Ich für meinen Teil werde nun vor jeder Ausfahrt mal schauen ob noch alle Speichen fest sind. 

Reicht das aus diese mit dem Speichenschlüssel leicht zu drehen und zu fühlen ob sie fest sind oder kann man das auch anders testen?

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. März 2013)

Hmm...
Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit meinen und kann nichts negatives berichten. Obwohl meine schon einige unsanfte Abgänge mitgemacht haben, eiert da gar nix


----------



## stromb6 (8. März 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ich werde meinem Strive nun das hier verpassen :
> 
> Easton Havoc DH Bar - Black - 31.8mm 750mm Mid
> 
> Fehlt nur noch ne schwarze Kurbel und dann ist es im Stealthmodus



Gute Wahl, fahr den selben in Carbon am Vertride.


----------



## stromb6 (8. März 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen das sich die Speichen von den SunRingle Laufrädern vom z.B. Strive 8.0 lösen können.
> 
> Ich hatte nach meiner 2. Ausfahrt ein großes Ei im hinteren Reifen.
> Das Ei kann nicht durch den Sturz sein, denn der war seitlich ins Gestrüpp.
> ...



Da dieses Problem bei den 2012er Suns nicht aufgetreten ist und sich nun bei den 2013er Modellen zu häufen scheint, kann es sicher nicht schaden, dass du mal alle Speichen nach kontrollierst. Prüfe einfach mal nach ob sich die Speichennippel bei korrekter Speichenspannung zu leicht (sehr leicht) drehen lassen.
Sollte dies der Fall sein, kannst du entweder bei Canyon reklamieren oder die Laufräder zu einem Bikehändler der sich mit Laufrädern auskennt bringen.
Selbst wild drauflos anzufangen an den Speichennippeln zu drehen würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber lassen.


----------



## marc53844 (8. März 2013)

Woran erkenne ich denn ob sich die Speichennippel "zu leicht" drehen lassen?

Ich nehme dann den Vorderreifen mit zum Fahrradladen. 

Canyon werde ich nach dem Zentrieren mal anschreiben.


http://freeridelove.blogspot.de/201...l#!/2012/11/fahrbericht-canyon-strive-80.html

Der hatte übrigens bei dem 2012er Modell das Problem das sich die Speichen schnell gelöst haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. März 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Könnte also was dran sein an dem "Speichenlösen"?


Definitiv ja. Ich hatte auch mal einen LRS (kein Sun Ringle Komplett-LRS), der durch ungleichmäßig gespannte Speichen irgendwann in alle Richtungen geeiert hat.




marc53844 schrieb:


> Reicht das aus diese mit dem Speichenschlüssel leicht zu drehen und zu fühlen ob sie fest sind oder kann man das auch anders testen?


Nicht unbedingt. Ein Speichennippel kann sich bei der gleichen Spannung unterschiedlich "fest" anfühlen und umgekehrt. Besser, du prüfst die Spannung der Speichen mit der Hand. Am besten ein intaktes Laufrad als Vergleich nehmen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Gute Wahl, fahr den selben in Carbon am Vertride.




ich hoffe doch dass ''mid'' der mit 30mm rise ist !?


----------



## marc53844 (8. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Definitiv ja. Ich hatte auch mal einen LRS (kein Sun Ringle Komplett-LRS), der durch ungleichmäßig gespannte Speichen irgendwann in alle Richtungen geeiert hat.
> 
> 
> Nicht unbedingt. Ein Speichennippel kann sich bei der gleichen Spannung unterschiedlich "fest" anfühlen und umgekehrt. Besser, du prüfst die Spannung der Speichen mit der Hand. Am besten ein intaktes Laufrad als Vergleich nehmen.



Habe eben mit canyon telefoniert. Muss die laufraeder einschicken. Im besten Fall 10 Tage. Im schlechtesten Fall über Wochen wenn sie eingeschickt werden müssen.

Naja, so ist es halt.


----------



## stromb6 (8. März 2013)

Naja wenn du nur einen LRS hast ist das halt Mist. Stell dir vor, dass passiert dir mitten in der Saison nochmal. Kann nur jedem empfehlen sich einen zweiten LRS zuzulegen.

@ FlyingLizard
Ja ist er. Low wäre 20mm Rise und mid ist 30mm.


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. März 2013)

ok dann kommt der richtige


----------



## marc53844 (8. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Naja wenn du nur einen LRS hast ist das halt Mist. Stell dir vor, dass passiert dir mitten in der Saison nochmal. Kann nur jedem empfehlen sich einen zweiten LRS zuzulegen.
> 
> @ FlyingLizard
> Ja ist er. Low wäre 20mm Rise und mid ist 30mm.


Ja, kostet ja auch fast nix so ein Lrs satz.

Wenn es nicht ganz neu wäre, hätte ich es einfach zum radladen um die Ecke gebracht.


----------



## MaXXimus (8. März 2013)

jo habe ebenfalls vorgestern gesehen das sich eine speiche gelockert hat.....


----------



## Chrisinger (9. März 2013)

Ich hätte mal noch eine Frage zwecks Gabelservice. Kennt jemand dieses Kit:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Racingbros-F...ahrradteile&hash=item2a268b5dce#ht_581wt_1180

oder sollte man doch lieber zum Kit von SKF greifen?


----------



## stromb6 (9. März 2013)

Die Dichtungen von Racingbros kenne ich nicht. 
Ich verwende immer die SKF Dichtungen.
Immo gibts leider kein gutes Angebot, aber wenns nicht dringend ist kannst ja auf ein Angebot warten. Ich hab im Jänner die 36er um 35 Euro bekommen.
Immo kosten sie 42,50 bei:

http://r2-bike.com/FOX-Staubabstreifer-Simmerringe


----------



## MaXXimus (9. März 2013)

http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/__fl/suche/dust-wiper-kit-low-friction?&search=FOX+Dust+Wiper+Kit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (9. März 2013)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/__fl/suche/dust-wiper-kit-low-friction?&search=FOX+Dust+Wiper+Kit



Für 36er leider nicht verfügbar im Shop. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, dass dies die SKF Dichtungen sind, aber der Preis ist super.


----------



## MaXXimus (9. März 2013)

Woran erkennst skf Dichtungen ?


----------



## ElMojito (10. März 2013)

Hallo, 
nach langem hin und her habe ich mich dazu entschieden, mir auch ein Canyon Strive anzuschaffen.... 
Nachdem ich mein Trek Scratch Air, komplett für den Bikepark umgebaut habe, sind Endurotouren kaum noch möglich! Dann habe ich mir zusätzlich ein 120mm Tourenfully geholt.... Naja was soll ich sagen, zum Trailsurfen reicht das ding einfach nicht! War halt der Meinung, wenn ich schon nen Freerider hab, braucht das 2. Bike kein Enduro sein.... Und n paar Waldautobahntouren und kleine einfache Trails reichen mir....Falsch gedacht... Manchmal muss man einfach den Falschen Weg gehen um den richtigen zu finden.

Da mir das Strive 2011 schon sehr gefallen hat, und das Einsatzgebiet eher dem entspricht, was ich neben Bikepark noch so fahren will, habe ich mich etwas eingelesen!

Nun stellt sich für mich jetzt die Frage, welche Rahmengröße die richtige für mich ist....
Ich weiß, es wurde schon oft durchgekaut, bin mir aber etwas unsicher! 
Ich bin 1,82m und hab eine Schrittlänge von 86cm.
Auf der Homepage von Canyon spuckt mir der Größenrechner Rahmengröße L aus! 
Nun weiß ich aber auch, dass einige die auch so groß sind wie ich ein Strive in M fahren...
Ich denke beide Rahmengrößen würden passen, nur dass macht die Entscheidung noch schwerer! 
Ich will es für Endurotouren so um die 30km nutzen! Mit vielen teils auch Steilen Anstiegen, die meistens aber relativ kurz sind! (Teutoburger Wald).
Die Abfahren hier sind sehr vielseitig, mal einfach und flowig mit ein paar Anliegern, mal Steil und technisch mit vielen Wurzelfeldern und teils auch ziemlich Sprunglastige Trails... 
Der M Rahmen wird wohl Wendiger sein, was mir für Berg ab ja mehr zusagt.
Aber wie sieht es Berg auf aus?  Möchte möglichst komfortabel hoch treten können! Das ist mir sehr wichtig! Ist dann doch wie vom Größenrechner ermittelt, L die richtige Wahl? 

Ich hoffe ich konnte gut erklären, wie ich es einsetzen will... 
Ist immer schwierig finde ich  

Mfg Pascal


----------



## D-charger (10. März 2013)

Moin. Bin freitags immer in Iburg, da kannst du mein strive in L gerne mal ältesten! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## D-charger (10. März 2013)

D-charger schrieb:


> Moin. Bin freitags immer in Iburg, da kannst du mein strive in L gerne mal ältesten!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2



Äh, austesten. S***** smartphones 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shabba (10. März 2013)

Hab ein Strive in M bin 1,79 und Schrittlänge ist 83cm (mit Schuhen). Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Größe. Größer dürfte es nicht sein!


----------



## ElMojito (10. März 2013)

D-charger schrieb:


> Moin. Bin freitags immer in Iburg, da kannst du mein strive in L gerne mal ältesten!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2



Bad Iburg? Hab ich schon viel von gehört.... Soll super Trails da geben  
Wäre knapp über ne Stunde Fahrt mit dem Auto für mich, bei besserem Wetter würde och aber wohl mal runter kommen  Spätestens auf Dirt Masters in Winterberg werde ich beide Testen.... Aber das bringt mir meistens nicht soo viel, merke immer erst nach 2-3 Touren ob es passt Oder nicht.... 
Hab mal den Reach Wert von meinem Scratch und dem Strive vergleichen... 
Mein Scratch war mir zum Berg auf fahren in M etwas zu kurz (Reach 40,2 cm) 
Das Strive hat in M einen Reach von 41,5 (Scratch in L 41,6) 
Das Strive in L würde dem XL Scratch entsprechen... Also Tendiere ich doch wieder zum Strive in M....
Hab irgendwie keine Lust bis Dirt Masters zu warten  Vielleicht fahr ich mal nach Koblenz runter und setz mich auf beide Größen mal drauf.... 
Habe schon mal auf einem in M gesessen, is aber schon etwas her.... Also kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen wie es war.... 
Wäre aber mal sehr Nett, wenn hier einige mal angeben, bei welcher Körpergröße, welche Rahmengröße gefahren wird... 

Mfg Pascal


----------



## JulianM. (10. März 2013)

1.78 --- m


----------



## DarkListener (10. März 2013)

180cm Körperlänge / 86cm Schrittlänge: M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (10. März 2013)

185cm 
Schrittlänge: 93 cm
Rahmengröße: L


----------



## z0rt123 (10. März 2013)

Ich stand Anfang des Jahres vor der gleichen Entscheidung und hab mich dann mit 1,84m und Schrittlänge 86cm für das Strive in M entschieden und bin damit mehr als zufrieden!
Hatte genau die gleichen Bedenken mit dem Bergauffahren und der Wendigkeit bergab...
Konnte leider bisher aufgrund der Schneelage nicht so sehr testen wie ich es gerne getan hätte, aber Touren mit 30km bin ich bisher schon locker ohne irgendwelche Probleme beim Pedalieren gefahren.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2013)

173cm
Schrittlänge: 81cm
Rahmengröße M

Auf längeren Touren wäre mir der S Rahmen zu klein gewesen


----------



## Zhen (10. März 2013)

Größe: 186
Schrittlänge: 85
Rahmen: L
Ich würde mir den Rahmen für technische Stücke etwas kleiner wünschen. M wäre aber schon wieder zu klein für Touren.


----------



## Nouse2112 (10. März 2013)

Servus heut die erste runde gedreht ;-P und glei mal nen frage wollt hinten auf 203 scheiben umbauen brauch ich da nen PM adapter oder nen IS?!? Denk mal PM oder?!?


----------



## D-charger (10. März 2013)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Bad Iburg? Hab ich schon viel von gehört.... Soll super Trails da geben



Ist auf jeden Fall lohnenswert , fahre auch ne knappe Stunde!

Größe: 186cm
Schrittlänge: 91cm
Rahmengröße: L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElMojito (10. März 2013)

D-charger schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall lohnenswert , fahre auch ne knappe Stunde!
> 
> Größe: 186cm
> Schrittlänge: 91cm
> Rahmengröße: L



Dann muss ich unbedingt mal hin 
Bin echt erstaunt, dass ich so schnell so viele Antworten hier hab  
Echt super von euch! Und nicht ein nörgler, der auf die Suchfunktion hinweist  sehr ungewohnt fürs IBC...

Mfg Pascal


----------



## D-charger (10. März 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Servus heut die erste runde gedreht ;-P und glei mal nen frage wollt hinten auf 203 scheiben umbauen brauch ich da nen PM adapter oder nen IS?!? Denk mal PM oder?!?



PM passt!


----------



## Nouse2112 (10. März 2013)

oki docki danke


----------



## Nesium (10. März 2013)

Heute mal meinem Strive unsere Wälder gezeigt und dabei erstmal richtig getestet. Das Rad fährt sich wirklich sehr gut, hatte keine grosse Probleme, nur rund um die Box scheint es bischen anfällig. Als es mal so richtig voll im Matsch stand, hat es beim treten auf dem grossen Kettenblatt geknackt wie ein defektes Tretlager. Aber kaum wieder das gröbste abgeschüttelt, sind die Knackgeräusche auch wieder dahin. War wohl nur die Kette, die rebelliert hat. Jetzt noch paar Testfahrten für Feieinstellungen und der Frühling kann definitiv kommen.


----------



## MaXXimus (10. März 2013)

so muss ein bike aussehen!


----------



## valmal86 (10. März 2013)

Ich dachte das 8.0er gibts nur in weiß blau bzw weiß grün... schaut auf jeden fall nach spaß aus  meins hat letzte woche ähnlich ausgesehen bis ich mit damit unter der dusche war


----------



## Boardi05 (11. März 2013)

Das schwarze ist die CH-Edition, hab letzte Woche mal bei Canyon nachgefragt ob Sie mir das auch nach Italien bzw. restlichen Europa liefern, aber da ist nix zu machen. Wenn bis zum Sale im Oktober eins über ist kann ich eins kaufen, ansonsten nicht... 

Schad drum, hätte gern eins gekauft, aber kann man nix machen


----------



## Micha382 (11. März 2013)

@Nesium
Wie findest du denn die Reifen? Ich bin am Freitag auch 30km mit gefahren bin aber mit dem Strive immer total fertig. Finde auch die Dinger rollen nicht wirklich...
Bin vielleicht auch von meinem Hardtail verwöhnt, aber da hab ich fast das doppelte an Schnitt und denke daher nicht dass es nur an meinem schlechten Trainingszustand liegt 
 @Boardi05
Ha das könnte ich dir fast das nächste Mal mit nach Italien bringen wenn ich wieder geschäftlich unten bin ;-)


----------



## Butcho78 (11. März 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> @_Nesium_
> Wie findest du denn die Reifen? Ich bin am Freitag auch 30km mit gefahren bin aber mit dem Strive immer total fertig. Finde auch die Dinger rollen nicht wirklich...
> Bin vielleicht auch von meinem Hardtail verwöhnt, aber da hab ich fast das doppelte an Schnitt und denke daher nicht dass es nur an meinem schlechten Trainingszustand liegt
> @_Boardi05_
> Ha das könnte ich dir fast das nächste Mal mit nach Italien bringen wenn ich wieder geschäftlich unten bin ;-)




Ich fand die bei Auslieferung verbauten Maxxis Reifen auch nicht gut, habe verschiedenste Luftdrücke und Untergründe ausgiebig getestet und war mit dem Rollwiederstand überhautp nicht zufrieden.

Bin dann auf die Fat Albert rear/front Kombi umgestiegen und damit bin ich deutlich zufriedener. Ich glaube die ganze Reifenwahlsache ist aber auch echt extrem subjektiv. Habe auch von einigen gelsenen die mit der Maxxis Kombi und dem Rollwiederstand zufrieden waren. Meine bin ich über den Bikemarkt gut losgeworden.


----------



## Micha382 (11. März 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal einen Satz neuer Schuhe geordert und wenn die besser gehen dann werden die Maxxis auch in den Bikemarkt wandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_H (11. März 2013)

.


----------



## Nesium (11. März 2013)

@Micha382
Ich dachte das selbe, rollen wirklich sehr schwer. Fahre auf meinem Nerve AM, 2.35ger Fat Albert / Nobby Nic und das fährt sich wesentlich Kraftsparender.


----------



## RobG301 (12. März 2013)

Vom Rollwiderstand sind Maxxis eh nie die Besten gewesen! Da würd ich dann eher zu einem Conti greifen. Aber den sogar lieber als nen Schwalbe Pneu, weil die mir einfach zu schnell verschleissen!


----------



## Boardi05 (12. März 2013)

Passt so eine Kefü (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32024_TRS--Dual-Kettenfuehrung-inkl--Bashguard-.html) eigentlich auf den 2012er Rahmen?


----------



## jonalisa (12. März 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach kriegst du Probleme mit dem Umwerfer, welcher beim Strive an der Kettenstrebe fixiert ist und so beim Einfedern nach vorne schwenkt.

Siehe dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=604520&page=3


----------



## DarkListener (12. März 2013)

@Boardi05

Ein paar Seiten vorher berichtet jemand aber von einer stressfreien Montage der Truvativ X-Guide im Zusammenhang mit dem X0 Umwerfer.

Das soll wohl "out of the box" gehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2013)

Es wurde hier ja mittlerweile eindeutig gezeigt, dass sich beim Strive der Umwerferadapter nicht so bewegt wie beim Torque und dadurch auch nicht so viel Probleme machen kann.

Bei der TRS+ Dual wird aber vermutlich trotzdem die obere Finne ab oder zumindest bearbeitet werden müssen...


----------



## Boardi05 (12. März 2013)

Ok, danke für die Antworten, 

Ich möcht mir nun mal ne kurze Liste machen, was ich alles brauche um ein Stive 2012 mit Hammerschmidt auf XT und 2-fach umzubauen, also rein Antrieb. Hatte schon einmal mal ein bissl gefragt, aber eben nix konkretes gefragt bzw. zusammengestellt. 

Wär fein wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet.

XT-Kette
XT-Kassette 11-36
XT-ShadowPlus Schaltung long-chage
XT-Schalthebel 10-fach und 2-fach

beim rest bin ich mir dann unsicher

einmal brauch ich wohl ne adapterplatte von Canyon für den Umwerfer (modellnummer?)
welcher XT umwerfer passt da dann drauf, da gibs ja mehrere vesionen
kefü
Kurbel 22-36, welche ist da zu emfpehlen, die XT gibs ja leider nur mit 24-38
innenlager, brauchts da ein neues?
seilzüge bzw. schaltzugausenhülle, werd ich wohl auch neue brauchen.


----------



## stromb6 (12. März 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Passt so eine Kefü (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32024_TRS--Dual-Kettenfuehrung-inkl--Bashguard-.html) eigentlich auf den 2012er Rahmen?



Die Kettenführung passt ohne gröberen umbau nicht.
Hab auf XO Kurbel und XO Umwerfer umgebaut und mir eine Platte der TRS Dual bestellt. Diese passt jedoch nicht. Ich bastel mir gerade eine Montageplatte (Mix aus TRS Platte und Canyon Kewttenführung) welche dann direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt werden kann.

Wenn du schon vor hast umzubauen würde ich dir zum XO Umwerfer raten. Dann musst du nicht am Schalthebel auf 3fach Stellung gehen und mit den Anschlagschrauben begrenzen (der Xt umwerfer hat nämlich Top Pull). Bei der Auslieferung meines Strives haben die Spaten das vergessen und man konnte die Kette auf den Bash schalten. Kette, Kassette, Schaltwerk und Schalthebel kannst du von der XT nehmen. Das korrekte Schaltwerk ist jedoch mit kurzem Käfig. Wird von Canyon auf der Homepage falsch angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. März 2013)

Meine Idee ist eben ein Strive ES 9.0 aus 2012 zu holen und dann umzubauen, bin keine Hammerschmidt fan und auch mit der SRAM Schaltung komm ich nicht zu recht. Bin bisher immer Shimano gefahren und möchte auch XT weiterfahren.

Die Teileliste würde dann wohl so ausschaun

XT-Kassette 11-36 (schon vorhanden)
XT Schaltwerk Shadow Plus RD-M786 short chage http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Shadow-Plus-RD-M786-10-fach-Modell-2013-.html
XT Schaltgriff SL-M780 2/3x10 fach  http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-SL-M780-mit-Klemmschelle-2--3--10-fach-.html
Sram Truvativ Kettenführung X-Guide in schwarz ISCG05 36-38 http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30719_Kettenfuehrung-X-Guide-.html

und den X0 Umwerfer. Welches Modell brauch ich da genau und ist der mit dem XT-Schaltgriff kompatibel?
Brauch ich für den Umwerfer auch die Adapterplatte von Canyon?


Kurbel und evtl. Innenlager wären dann auch noch, kann mir da jemand wars empfehlen? Sollte 22-36 sein, danke


----------



## stromb6 (12. März 2013)

Der Xo Umwerfer ist folgender http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ect-Mount-2--10-fach-36-Zaehne-fuer-29--.html Nicht vergessen die Adapterplatte von Canyon fürn Sram Umwerfer bestellen.
Umwerfer von Sram und Shimano sind wechselseitig kompatibel(egal welche Schalthebel).

Fertige Kurbeln mit 22/36 kenne ich nur von Sram. Sonst kannst nur eine nackte Kurbel kaufen und die Kettenblätter extra.


----------



## Zhen (14. März 2013)

Mahlzeit! Habe gerade mein Strive von Canyon zurückerhalten und das Schaltwerk ist total verbogen. Werde mir deshalb ein Shadow plus gönnen und habe dazu zwei Fragen.
1. Wie lang sollte der Arm des Schaltwerks sein? Vor-/Nachteile, bzw. Kompatibilität?
2. Kennt jemand die genauen Unterschiede zwischen XT und SLX? Ist das ne reine Gewichtssache, oder spricht davon abgesehen irgendwas fürs XT?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Freakrr (14. März 2013)

Du solltest eigentlich auf Garantie (wenn noch vorhanden) ein XT Shadow+ bekommen. 
Schau mal in den Chain-suck Thread ;-)


----------



## stromb6 (14. März 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! Habe gerade mein Strive von Canyon zurückerhalten und das Schaltwerk ist total verbogen. Werde mir deshalb ein Shadow plus gönnen und habe dazu zwei Fragen.
> 1. Wie lang sollte der Arm des Schaltwerks sein? Vor-/Nachteile, bzw. Kompatibilität?
> 2. Kennt jemand die genauen Unterschiede zwischen XT und SLX? Ist das ne reine Gewichtssache, oder spricht davon abgesehen irgendwas fürs XT?
> Danke schonmal!



Der Unterschied sind ca. 40 Gramm. Die Schalträdchen sollten identisch zu denen der XT Schaltung sein. Original am Strive verbaut sind  bei den SLX und XT Schaltwerken die mit den kurzen Käfigen.


----------



## Zhen (14. März 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, von Chainsucks bin ich bis jetzt allerdings verschont geblieben. Ich werd mich natürlich beschweren, denn als ichs weggeschickt habe, hat das Schaltwerk noch bestens funktioniert und jetzt ists krumm wie Hirsch. Aber in einer Woche brauch ich mein Bike. No way, dass ich bis dahin Ersatz bekomme :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (14. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied sind ca. 40 Gramm. Die Schalträdchen sollten identisch zu denen der XT Schaltung sein. Original am Strive verbaut sind  bei den SLX und XT Schaltwerken die mit den kurzen Käfigen.



Meinst du mit "kurz" die langen? Ich finde nur "lang" (GS) und "extralang" (SGS) ^^


----------



## stromb6 (14. März 2013)

Den GS brauchst. Mach ein Foto wie das Bike aus dem Bikeguard kam und schick das Canyon und fordere eine Gutschrift! Bei mir haben sie bis dato alles bezahlt was ich ersetzt haben wollte.


----------



## Zhen (14. März 2013)

Danke, so werd ichs machen!


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2013)

Hab heut nochmal ne Mail an Canyon geschrieben, die wollen mir das CH Model nicht geben, nix zu machen, hab uach die Artikelnummern fÃ¼r die Adapterplatte fÃ¼r Shimano oder Sram bekommen, 15â¬ wollnse fÃ¼r die Platte.


----------



## stromb6 (14. März 2013)

Gibts in der Schweiz keine Grenzpaketdienste wo du als Deutscher bestellen kannst und die das Paket dann weiter senden?
So könntest dir dein Bike in der Schweiz bestellen und lässt es dir von denen halt schicken. Ich hol mir so meine Sachen aus Deutschland die nicht nach Österreich versendet werden können.


----------



## Nesium (14. März 2013)

Andere haben es noch geschafft das schweizer strive zu kaufen, aber es wurde ihnen wohl zuviel des guten. Abholcentren würde es da sicher geben, aber die Besteller-Adresse müsste wohl auch eine aus der Schweiz sein. Keine Bekannten, Verwandten oder so in der Schweiz?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2013)

Ne leider nicht auser nem alten schulkollegen (den ich seit ewigkeiten nimmer gehört hab) niemand, jemand im raum ST. Mortiz wär halt fein, wär in der näher zur Grenze mit Südtirol.

Mal ne andre frage, was wurde alles beim 2013er bike verbessert bzw. geändert im vergleich zum 2012er?


----------



## ElMojito (14. März 2013)

Ich frage mich warum die Extrawürste für die Schweiz machen...


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2013)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum die Extrawürste für die Schweiz machen...



Es sind keine Extrawürste, für die Schweiz gibs nur zwei Strive Modelle und die sind beide schwarz, damit es nicht zu teuer wird. Canyon darf in der Schweiz nicht als Canyon verkaufen da der namen dort schon eingetragen ist.


----------



## Micha382 (14. März 2013)

Nimm's in RAW, sieht echt geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2013)

RAW, also alufarbe gibs nicht, das 8.0 ist in beiden Fällen weiß hochglanz lackiert


----------



## Micha382 (14. März 2013)

Ich hab das 8.0 im Keller stehen und das blaue ist RAW


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2013)

Das vom letzten jahr war halt noch weiß lackiert


----------



## ElMojito (14. März 2013)

Falsch:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3047#tab-reiter2



 "In der Farbe blue ice ist die Grundfarbe des Rahmens rohes, unbehandeltes Aluminium, dass zum Schutz klar lackiert wird."

Steht so auf der Canyon Homepage!

Mit den Schweizer Editionen leuchtet mir so ein...
Hab meine ich im Bikemarkt ein Strive gesehen wo auf der Seite anstatt Canyon
Einfach Strive steht... Kann das wohl sein? 
Dann ist das klar, dass die für die Schweiz diese Rahmen zurück halten!

Edit: Micha war schneller  
Kannst du mal n Bild hochladen? Kann mich wegen der Farbe nicht entscheiden...


----------



## Nesium (14. März 2013)

War letzte Woche in Gröden in den Skiferien, hätte ich das gewusst, hätte dir eines mitgebracht.
Werde mir im Sommer oder Herbst mit dem Strive nochmals die Dolomiten antun, sehr geiles Bike-Paradies


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2013)

Jup, genau die sind es, statt Canyon steht Strive oder Nerve etc. drauf, auf dem ganzen bike steht nirgends Canyon


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> War letzte Woche in Gröden in den Skiferien, hätte ich das gewusst, hätte dir eines mitgebracht.
> Werde mir im Sommer oder Herbst mit dem Strive nochmals die Dolomiten antun, sehr geiles Bike-Paradies



Wär nett gewesen, könnte auch ein paar  sparen, denk ich mal. 

Jop die Dolomiten sind ganz nice, da wird heuer auch n bissl gebiked.


----------



## Micha382 (14. März 2013)

It's like that und in natura noch viel geiler ððð


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2013)

Auf jeden fall schöner als weiß, aber trifft nicht ganz meinen geschmack.

Ich wirf nochmal die frage in den thread, was wurde am 2013ner geändert im vergleich zum 2012er, was wurde besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (14. März 2013)

Bis auf die Kettenführung, 34er Gabel und wohl nem anderen Tune im Dämpfer wurde glaub ich nicht viel geändert.


----------



## Micha382 (14. März 2013)

Falls ich demnächst nochmal geschäftlich nach Italien kommen sollte kann ich dir ja vorher Bescheid geben


----------



## Nesium (14. März 2013)

Ich kann dir eines bestellen, du zahlst es und lassen es ins UPS kundencenter nach Lugano senden.


----------



## Nesium (14. März 2013)

@Micha382
Ist bei deiner CTD Gabel auf der Position "Climb" die Gabel auch nicht voll blockiert?
Habe bei einem anderen Bike-Hersteller mit gleichem Gabeltyp, gelesen Gabel blockierbar.


----------



## ElMojito (14. März 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> It's like that und in natura noch viel geiler ððð
> Anhang anzeigen 247699



Sieht echt gut aus... Aber mein Scratch ist auch schon RAW/Blau...
Muss ich beide mal Live sehen... Werde wohl mal nach Koblenz fahren.... Alleine schon wegen der RahmenhÃ¶he...


----------



## Micha382 (14. März 2013)

Bei mir ist weder am Dämpfer noch an der Gabel auf Climb etwas blockiert, federt/wippt nur nicht so stark, d.h. die Druckstufe ist langsamer.
Bei meiner 100mm RockShox hab ich nen Lockout und da bewegt sich nichts wenn der aktiv ist.

Mach das der Besuch in Koblenz lohnt sich echt und das RAW ist bei Tageslicht einfach geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (15. März 2013)

Könnten mir diejenigen die ein 12er Strive mit Elixir 9 Bremsen fahren mal ihre Hebel genauer anschauen? 

Bei mir sind die Hebel von Vorder und Hinterbremse nicht baugleich. bei der Vorderbremse ist eine Auskerbung im Gehäuse. Durch diese ist der Bremshebel dann nach vorne gerutscht und das Innenleben ist zerbrochen. Kommt mir komisch vor, dass die Hebel unterschiedlicher Bauart sind. Vor allem weil der Schaden so bei dem Hebel der die Kerbe nicht hat nicht vorkommen kann. 

Fotos 1 und 2 ohne der Kerbe, Fotos 3 und 4 mit der Kerbe.

Danke schonmal im Voraus!!!


----------



## sirios (15. März 2013)

Zeit die Avid in die Tonne zu werfen !


----------



## stromb6 (15. März 2013)

ElMojito schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum die Extrawürste für die Schweiz machen...



Mountainbikes von Canyon Deutschland sind neu auch wieder direkt in der Schweiz erhältlich.
Unter dem neuen Label Pure Cycling werden ab sofort hier in der Schweiz die deutschen Canyon Mountainbikes und Fahrräder im Direktvertrieb verkauft.
Aufgrund von Markenstreitigkeit mit Canyon Schweiz darf Canyon Deutschland in der Schweiz nicht mit dem geschützten CH-Namen Canyon auftreten.
Canyon Schweiz hat diesen Namen für die Schweiz Markenrechtlich geschützt.

Darum gibts extra Bikes für die Schweiz


----------



## ElMojito (15. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Mountainbikes von Canyon Deutschland sind neu auch wieder direkt in der Schweiz erhältlich.
> Unter dem neuen Label Pure Cycling werden ab sofort hier in der Schweiz die deutschen Canyon Mountainbikes und Fahrräder im Direktvertrieb verkauft.
> Aufgrund von Markenstreitigkeit mit Canyon Schweiz darf Canyon Deutschland in der Schweiz nicht mit dem geschützten CH-Namen Canyon auftreten.
> Canyon Schweiz hat diesen Namen für die Schweiz Markenrechtlich geschützt.
> ...



Hast du weiter gelesen? 

Boardi05 hat mich schon aufgeklärt... Aber jetzt hab ich es nochmal ausführlich Deswegen steht anstatt Canyon ja auch nur der Modellname auf der Seite.... Leuchtet so ja auch ein.... Mit den Extrawürsten war keineswegs abwertend gemeint! Im gegenteil! Ich finde die Schweiz Klasse 
Nur wenn ich das selber im nachhinein so lese, hört es sich n bissl blöd an! Sorry dafür!


----------



## MaXXimus (17. März 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Zeit die Avid in die Tonne zu werfen !


 

 bin auch froh meine Avid elixir 7 los zu sein. Shimano Saint FTW!

Hat schon mal jemand am strive M einen etwas längeren vorbau montiert?


----------



## Der_Graue (17. März 2013)

Warum, was war los mit deiner Avid 7, was war faul mit ihr?

Ja, habe mir einen kurzen 40 mm Vorbau montiert, mein 80er Vorbau war viel zu lang.



MaXXimus schrieb:


> bin auch froh meine Avid elixir 7 los zu sein. Shimano Saint FTW!
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand am strive M einen etwas längeren vorbau montiert?


----------



## MaXXimus (17. März 2013)

Habe Fahrfertig ca 100kg.
Die dinger vergalsen nach langen abfahrten ganz gerne und sobald sie  warm werden wird der druckpunkt extrem schwammig (fading/ druckpunkverlust) und genau dann wirds  auch zum drücken - man benötigt kraft ohen ende. 

die arme machen dann schnell dich. So hats mir keinen spaß gemacht.


----------



## Der_Graue (17. März 2013)

Das ist natürlich Mist, aber liegt das nicht an den Belägen, dass sie verglasen?
Bin ich mal gespannt, wie das mit meiner wird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe das Strive erst seit 2 Wochen und bin nur einmal damit gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finde sie, im Vergleich zu ner Magura MT4, einfach nur Spitze.
Wirklich absolut kein Vergleich zur Magura, finde den Druckpunkt bei der Avid einfach super.
Bei der Magura war der Druckpunkt immer im letzten Drittel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und warum willst du einen längeren Vorbau ?



MaXXimus schrieb:


> Habe Fahrfertig ca 100kg.
> Die dinger vergalsen nach langen abfahrten ganz gerne und sobald sie  warm werden wird der druckpunkt extrem schwammig (fading/ druckpunkverlust) und genau dann wirds  auch zum drücken - man benötigt kraft ohen ende.
> 
> die arme machen dann schnell dich. So hats mir keinen spaß gemacht.


----------



## MaXXimus (17. März 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Und warum willst du einen längeren Vorbau ?



war nur mal so ne überlegung hat jetzt keinen speziellen grund 

Der avid druckpunkt hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen aber nur im kalten zustand. Unter hitze konnte ich den hebel fast bist zum griff durchdrücken. Das gefühl beim bremsen ins "leere" zu greifen wollte ich mir zukünftig ersparen


----------



## Der_Graue (17. März 2013)

Mach mir keine Angst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Was für einen Scheibendurchmesser bist du gefahren?
Fahre im Moment vorne Ø203 mm und hinten Ø180 mm.

Habe aber auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir ne Shimano Zee zu holen, wegen der 4 Kolben die aus Keramik sind.
Die soll, gerade was das Fading angeht, auch nicht schlecht sein.



MaXXimus schrieb:


> Der avid druckpunkt hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen aber nur im kalten zustand. Unter hitze konnte ich den hebel fast bist zum griff durchdrücken. Das gefühl beim bremsen ins "leere" zu greifen wollte ich mir zukünftig ersparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (17. März 2013)

Bei der Zee gibs eigentlich kein Fading mehr, bin heut 600hm bei einer steigung von 30-50% runtergerollt, schleiffahrt von oben bis unten (1,6km) immer auf ca 20-30kmh gehalten. Die Beläge haben geraucht, die Scheiben (Magura Storm SL) waren schwarz, die Zee hatte immer noch den selben biss, is unglaublich was die alles wegsteckt.


----------



## Der_Graue (17. März 2013)

Na also, sowas hört man doch gerne, dann liege ich ja richtig mit der Zee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei der Zee gibs eigentlich kein Fading mehr, bin heut 600hm bei einer steigung von 30-50% runtergerollt, schleiffahrt von oben bis unten (1,6km) immer auf ca 20-30kmh gehalten. Die Beläge haben geraucht, die Scheiben (Magura Storm SL) waren schwarz, die Zee hatte immer noch den selben biss, is unglaublich was die alles wegsteckt.


----------



## MaXXimus (17. März 2013)

ja ich binn die originalausstattung gefahren 200/180. Fahre jetzt die shimano saint kein vergleich zu der avid. ein leichter zeigefingertipp reicht und die räder blockieren egals wie steil es runter geht


----------



## Daseca (18. März 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Habe aber auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir ne Shimano Zee zu holen, wegen der 4 Kolben die aus Keramik sind.
> Die soll, gerade was das Fading angeht, auch nicht schlecht sein.



Kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Fahr sie auch und ist die beste Bremse die ich je hatte!


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. März 2013)

stell dir vor du wirfst während der Fahrt nen Anker aus, so sind die Zee.


----------



## sirios (18. März 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> stell dir vor du wirfst während der Fahrt nen Anker [...]



...und überschlägst dich mal richtig schön . Man braucht auf jeden Fall ne kurze Eingewöhnungsphase wenn man von den Avid umsteigt. Man es ist nämlich nicht gewohnt, dass die Bremse auch auf langen Abfahrten noch Biss hat


----------



## MaXXimus (18. März 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> ...und überschlägst dich mal richtig schön . Man braucht auf jeden Fall ne kurze Eingewöhnungsphase wenn man von den Avid umsteigt. Man es ist nämlich nicht gewohnt, dass die Bremse auch auf langen Abfahrten noch Biss hat




 das unterschreib ich  Man muss neu Bremsen lernen


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. März 2013)

in der Tat!


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2013)

Das Strive hat hinten ja die gleiche Bremsaufnahme wie das Nerve oder? Welcher adapter wird da hinten eigentlich benütigt, für ne 203er scheibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (18. März 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...dapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=

*Shimano Scheibenbremsadapter für 180mm Scheibe - schwarz / VR Postmount auf Postmount*
fürs hinterrad!
+ ein paar beilagscheiben


----------



## MaXXimus (18. März 2013)

Beim Strive !!


----------



## ufp (18. März 2013)

Hallo.
Bin ich hier richtig?

Ich habe gerade ein (gebrauchtes) Strive ES 9.0 2011 mit Hammerschmidt in 
conker brown metallic   (von der Canyon HP) bestellt.

Mal was neues für mich: Fox Gabel mit 160mm FW und 36mm Standrohre und Hammerschmidt; ich bin schon gespannt .

Was ich noch nicht 100%ig herausgefunden habe, ist, wie hoch das Tretlager beim 2011er Modell (auch wie beim 2010er 350,0 mm)
bzw die Kettenstrebe (425,2mm wie beim 2012er Modell) ist?


----------



## sirios (18. März 2013)

ufp schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Bin ich hier richtig?
> 
> Ich habe gerade ein (gebrauchtes) Strive ES 9.0 2011 mit Hammerschmidt in
> ...



Ist alles gleich, die Geometrie wurde nicht geändert. Außerdem gibt es kein 2010er Strive.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2013)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...dapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=
> 
> *Shimano Scheibenbremsadapter für 180mm Scheibe - schwarz / VR Postmount auf Postmount*
> fürs hinterrad!
> + ein paar beilagscheiben





MaXXimus schrieb:


> Beim Strive !!



Ich tippe mal es ist das selbe wie beim Nerve. Oder hat das Stive hinten mit der originalen 180er scheibe keinen Adapter? 

Ich glaub ich hab mal gelesen, mit einem Maguraadapter soll es ohne unterlegscheiben gehen, muss mal wieder suchen gehen.


----------



## dirtmag (18. März 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal es ist das selbe wie beim Nerve. Oder hat das Stive hinten mit der originalen 180er scheibe keinen Adapter?
> Ich glaub ich hab mal gelesen, mit einem Maguraadapter soll es ohne unterlegscheiben gehen, muss mal wieder suchen gehen.


180mm hinten ist ohne Adapter beim Strive. Für ne 200er Scheibe braucht man einen PM 20 Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2013)

dirtmag schrieb:


> 180mm hinten ist ohne Adapter beim Strive. Für ne 200er Scheibe braucht man einen PM 20 Adapter.



Ups, dann ist das anders, am Nerve hab ich einen Adapter für die 180er, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben. Sorry


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. März 2013)

Ich würde mal behaupten das er sein Strive gut unter Kontrolle hat

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/301565/


----------



## marc53844 (19. März 2013)

Very nice :]


----------



## potzblitzer (19. März 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten das er sein Strive gut unter Kontrolle hat
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/301565/




Schon beeindruckend wie er das Bike durch die Trails prügelt..soviel zum Thema Strive eher nicht bikepark geeignet


----------



## Tier (19. März 2013)

Voll Laser!


----------



## JulianM. (19. März 2013)

oO blabla man kann mit'm strive springen blabla oO  
Na mal im ernst, ziemlich lässig gefahren isser 

Könnt ihr denn euren Lenker einmal komplett rumdrehen oder sind die Leitungen bei euch auch so kurz?


----------



## Tier (19. März 2013)

Komplett rumdrehen? Nö.
Seitdem ich auf nen 785er Flatbar umgestiegen bin erst Recht net mehr.
Naja...sonst würden eh die Hebeleien ins Oberrohr einschlagen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. März 2013)

der hat schon was drauf 
wäre ich bloß genau so gut auf`m Bike... 

Was meinst du denn genau mit einmal umdrehen?
Habe bei mir Spacer drunter und komme problemlos mit den Bremsgriffen am Oberrohr vorbei


----------



## JulianM. (19. März 2013)

Ja genau so dass die Bremse, Schaltung übers Oberrohr geht...
Habe seit dem Umstieg auf neuen Vorbau + neuen Lenker Probleme mit der Einstellung des Cockpits. Um Kratzer und Schrammen zu vermeiden habe ich Bremsgriffe und Schaltgriffe so eingestellt das nichts am Oberrohr kratzt. Jedoch sind die Leitungen eh nicht lang genug dass sich der Lenker um 180 grad drehen könnte. Bremsgriffe "locker" anschrauben, dass das Oberrohr im Falle eines Sturzes nicht beschädigt wird ist mir nicht die beste Lösung. 
Hmm. Bei euch genauso?


----------



## Tier (19. März 2013)

Ahjo. 
Dann hast du die gleiche Problematik wie ich.
Guck doch mal ob der Acros Blocklock was für dich ist.
Ist ein Steuersatz mit einstellbaren Anschlägen, die den Lenkeinschlag begrenzen.

Hatte hier irgendwer auch verbaut und war ganz zufrieden damit. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Ahjo.
> Dann hast du die gleiche Problematik wie ich.
> Guck doch mal ob der Acros Blocklock was für dich ist.
> Ist ein Steuersatz mit einstellbaren Anschlägen, die den Lenkeinschlag begrenzen.
> ...



Ist das am 2013er nicht schon von haus aus montiert?


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. März 2013)

Servus,

hat von euch schon einmal einer beim Strive die Hinterbremse auf 203 umgebaut? 
Der im Bike Laden meint das das Probleme mit der Festigkeit im Hinterbau geben könnte.
Also besser gesagt, es besser wäre wenn ich das von Canyon ne Freigabe bekäme?!?
MFG Stefan


----------



## Micha382 (19. März 2013)

Bei meinem ist der nicht drin


----------



## Tier (19. März 2013)

@_Boardi05_:
Laut Canyon-Homepage haben alle nen Cane Creek 40 verbaut.
Blocklock verbaut Canyon meines Wissens nur an ihren Carbon-Rennrädern serienmäßíg.

@Nouse2112:

Jau, haben mehrere schon gemacht.
Canyon-Rahmen sind allerdings grundsätzlich nur für den Durchmesser der Serienscheiben freigegeben.


----------



## sirios (19. März 2013)

Wenn ihr Probleme mit den Längen der Züge habt, dann investiert doch einfach 20 Euro und verbaut längere Züge ! Ist doch kein Stress


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. März 2013)

Hab jetzt schon auf Formula umgebaut und wollt jetzt auch noch die scheiben umbauen und dacht ich geh gleich mal auf 203, da es die ja nur von Formula gibt. 
Hab jetzt halt nur bedenken das, dass alles so hält?!?


----------



## sirios (19. März 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt schon auf Formula umgebaut und wollt jetzt auch noch die scheiben umbauen und dacht ich geh gleich mal auf 203, da es die ja nur von Formula gibt.
> Hab jetzt halt nur bedenken das, dass alles so hält?!?



Warum sollte das nicht halten? Ich fahr schon länger so !


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. März 2013)

naja dann werd ich mir das auch mal antun... :-D


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. März 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> Bremsgriffe "locker" anschrauben, dass das Oberrohr im Falle eines Sturzes nicht beschädigt wird ist mir nicht die beste Lösung.



Das ist ein alter Trick der Motocrosser - dort funktioniert das bestens. Bei mir hat es bis auf eine selbstverschuldete Ausnahme an den MTB´s auch immer problemlos geklappt. Die Griffe sollten sich mit etwas Kraft verdrehen lassen aber noch so fest sein dass sie sich nicht von alleine oder beim Zugreifen wegdrehen 

Das hat mir schon mehr als ein Mal die Rahmen gerettet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (19. März 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt schon auf Formula umgebaut und wollt jetzt auch noch die scheiben umbauen und dacht ich geh gleich mal auf 203, da es die ja nur von Formula gibt.
> Hab jetzt halt nur bedenken das, dass alles so hält?!?



Das sind 203er Formula Scheiben!!





Brauchst halt einen PM 180er Adapter und Beilagscheiben.


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. März 2013)

Und wenn ich das ohne die Beilagscheiben machen möchte?!? Oder geht das nur so?!? 

hast du deinen Umwerfer vorne selber Umgebaut oder war der so dran??(Also auf Sram?)


----------



## stromb6 (20. März 2013)

Ich hatte vorher die Formula Oval drauf und brauchte auch dort Beilagscheiben. Der von Canyon mitgeschickte Adapter Pm auf 203 passte auf meinem Strive überhaupt nicht. Am Vertride gings mit dem Adapter, dort musste ich 2,5mm abschleifen, beim Strive wären es aber 4 gewesen und daher die PM 180 Lösung mit den Beilagscheiben. Solange sich die Bremsenherstellern nicht mal auf ein Maß (200 o. 203) einigen ist es für die Rahmenhersteller schwer die Aufnahmen anzupassen.

Den Umwerfer hab ich gewechselt als ich die Kurbel gegen die XO getauscht habe. Zu den Canyons passen die Sram Umwerfer mit bottom pull einfach besser.


----------



## MaXXimus (20. März 2013)

ich glaube da gibts sogar spezielle beilagscheiben. Ich hab aber ganz normale drauf.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. März 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> @_Boardi05_:
> Laut Canyon-Homepage haben alle nen Cane Creek 40 verbaut.
> Blocklock verbaut Canyon meines Wissens nur an ihren Carbon-Rennrädern serienmäßíg.



Achso, ich dachte ich hätte irdgnwo was gelesen, dass die einschläge am oberrohr beim 2013er nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## Micha382 (20. März 2013)

Also bei mir würde das definitiv noch gehen. Nur bei den Carbonrahmen haben sie das gemacht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (20. März 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte ich hätte irdgnwo was gelesen, dass die einschläge am oberrohr beim 2013er nicht mehr gehen.



Ich hab jetz zwar ein torque ex gapstar aber da kann ich den Lenker übers oberrohr drehen ohne Kontakt  da sind bestimmt noch 1-1,5 cm  Gruß Sebastian


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. März 2013)

Da ich als nächstes irgendwann mal ne andere Kurbel anschaffen möchte, will ich mich schonmal informieren. 
Welche Optionen habe ich da genau mit dem Strive bzw. im Endurobereich? Möchte auf jeden Fall den e13 Bash weiterhin nutzen können. Gibt es noch ne andere 1fach Kurbel wie die XX1 Gruppe? Diese ganze Gruppe ist mir eindeutig zu teuer.
Bin mir nur nicht so sicher ob es für mich sinnvoll wäre auf 1fach zu wechseln.


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2013)

Jede Sram Kurbel die nen verschraubten Spider hat kann auf XX1 umgerüstet werden 
Brauchst nur den Spider und Kettenblatt!


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. März 2013)

sonst wird nichts dazu benötigt?
 Was soll der Spaß dann insgesamt kosten?


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2013)

Die Spider kannst du untereinander tauschen. Somit bleibt dir frei, ob du nen 104/64er oder 120/80ger Lochkreis fahren willst.

Die XX Kettenblätter gibts überall ab 78EUR. 

Hast du nun Gruppe und Kurbel durcheinander geschmissen?!


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. März 2013)

Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich an der Schaltung noch nie etwas geändert bzw. getauscht, daher kenn ich mich auch dementsprechend damit aus. 

Ich bräuchte also in dem Fall ne Sram Kurbelgarnitur, nen Spyder und das Kettenblatt. Sehe ich das richtig? 
Wie sieht es dann mit Schaltwerk aus? Funzt das mit meinem XT?


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2013)

OK, dann haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet.
Schau dir doch mal die Gruppe genau an, dann erklärt sich das von selbst.

Kauf dir eine XX1 Kurbel. Ist am günstigsten. (um die 200EUR)


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. März 2013)

so ich habe mir die Gruppe in etwa mal angsehen. Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht ob es mit der Shimano Kassette harmoniert und ob ich noch ne andere Kette benötige. 

Werde evtl. mal bei den nächsten Toruen vorne nur auf dem großen Blatt fahren um zu sehen ob ich das überhaupt überlebe.


----------



## stromb6 (20. März 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> so ich habe mir die Gruppe in etwa mal angsehen. Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht ob es mit der Shimano Kassette harmoniert und ob ich noch ne andere Kette benötige.
> 
> Werde evtl. mal bei den nächsten Toruen vorne nur auf dem großen Blatt fahren um zu sehen ob ich das überhaupt überlebe.



Mit einem 36er Kettenblatt und einer 11/36 Kassette wage ich das stark zu bezweifeln. Außer du willst auf einer Forstautobahn mit max. 10% Steigung bergauf fahren.  
Die XX1-11 hat ein 32er Kettenblatt und eine 10/42er Kassette. da liegen Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. März 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Werde evtl. mal bei den nächsten Toruen vorne nur auf dem großen Blatt fahren um zu sehen ob ich das überhaupt überlebe.



 Du machst mir Angst 

Vorab schon mal viel Spaß! Du solltest Dir dann auf alle Fälle eine 42er Kassette anschaffen.

Ich schaffe das mit der normalen Kassette trotz ordentlicher Kondition noch nicht mal mit meinem 8 kg CC-Rädchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (20. März 2013)

@_stromb6_ + @Gianty:

Habe ja wie gesagt Null Ahnung von Übersetzungen usw...
Deswegen will ich mich mal ein wenig informieren welche Optionen für mich im Endurobrereich sinnvoll wären. Dachte es könnte ein wenig damit vergleichbar sein 

Andere Frage. 
Was würde sich denn wirklich für mich lohnen? Möchte schon ordentliche Steigungen und Touren damit fahren können. Hauptsächlich bin ich ja mit meiner Kurbel zufrieden, da ich keine Klemmer damit habe. Größtenteils geht es mir darum ne Schwarze Kurbel oder nur Arme zu kaufen.  Was neues testen würde ich aber auch gerne. Sollte ich bei 2fach bleiben, sollte wie gesagt der Bash draufpassen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. März 2013)

Es kommt wie immer ganz darauf an was Du genau fahren willst. Wie lange und wie steil sollen die "ordentlichen" Steigungen sein? Das ist alles relativ und von der Kondition und Leidensfähigkeit abhängig.

Umso länger und steiler die Anstiege umso hilfreicher ist eine höhere Trittfrequenz. Das kann man jetzt nicht einfach in einer Übersetzung ausdrücken - s.o.

Rechne Dir doch einfach mal die XX1-Übersetzung aus und übertrage sie auf Deinen aktuellen Antrieb. Dann fährst Du mit diesem Gang mal einen langen Anstieg hoch, den Du persönlich als "ordentlich" empfindest. Dann kannst Du ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln wie es auf einer längeren Tour auf Dauer aussieht. 

Bedenke noch die muskuläre Erschöpfung, die früher oder später einsetzt und man dann unter Umständen für jeden Gang froh ist der noch als "Reserve" vorhanden ist.


----------



## stromb6 (21. März 2013)

Du kannst dir ja einmal einen Ritzelrechner herunterladen und dir die Entfaltung der einzelenen Übersetzungen anzeigen lassen. Hier ein Beispiel für Kurbeln XX1-11 32er Kettenblatt, XO 22/36 Kettenblätter und Raceface 24/36 Kettenblätter mit Reifenumfang 2155mm.

XX1-11 32er Kettenblatt mit 10/42er Kassette:

1 Gang 32/42 Entfaltung 1,68
2 Gang 32/36 Entfaltung 1,92
3 Gang 32/32 Entfaltung 2,15
4 Gang 32/28 Entfaltung 2,46
11 Gang 32/10 Entfaltung 6,9

10fach XO mit 22/36 Kettenblätter und 11/36er Kassette:

1 Gang 22/36 Entfaltung 1,32
2 Gang 22/32 Entfaltung 1,48
3 Gang 22/28 Entfaltung 1,69
4 Gang 22/24 Entfaltung 1,98
20 Gang 36/11 Entfaltung 7,05

10fach RaceFace mit 24/36 Kettenblätter und 11/36er Kassette:

1 Gang 24/36 Entfaltung 1,44
2 Gang 24/32 Entfaltung 1,62
3 Gang 24/28 Entfaltung 1,85
4 Gang 24/24 Entfaltung 2,15
20 Gang 36/11 Entfaltung 7,05

Bei der XO entspricht der dritte Gang ca. dem ersten Gang der XX1-11. Bei der RF Kurbel liegt der erste Gang der xx1-11 zwischen dem zweiten und dritten Gang der RF.
Wenn du nun sagst du kommst deine Trails mit der Dritten hoch kannst du ohne Probleme auf die XX1-11 umsteigen.
Bei meinem Hometrail geht das leider nicht, dafür sind einige Anstiege zu steil zu technisch und zu lang. Für sehr lange Touren ist es auch zu überlegen ob du auf Dauer auf die Gänge verzichten willst.


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. März 2013)

Vielen Dank euch beiden für die detaillierten Infos! 

Werde mir das ganze mal bei Gelegenheit genauer ansehen und dann überlegen ob ich mir nicht doch einfach nur schwarze Arme besorgen werde


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. März 2013)

Beachte auch die durch den Kompromiss mit dem KB vorne erforderliche Trittfrequenz auf ebener Strecke! Da musst Du auf einer Tour die Beine rund gehen lassen. Sicherlich kannst Du die KB wechseln aber wer kennt schon sein Höhenprofil im Voraus und kann die Übersetzung genau danach auswählen?

Ein Wechsel der Kurbel, Kassette, Schalthebeleinheit, Schaltwerk usw. würde unter Umständen mehr Frust als Lust bringen. Von der finanziellen Seite her wäre es auch eher uninteressant.

Ich halte die XX1 für eine sehr spezielle Angelegenheit. Für Rennen völlig o.k. aber auf normalen Touren eher ungeeignet da weder Fisch noch Fleisch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Guck doch mal ob der Acros Blocklock was für dich ist.
> Ist ein Steuersatz mit einstellbaren Anschlägen, die den Lenkeinschlag begrenzen.


Ich habe das gleiche Problem an meinem FRX und deshalb den Vorbau 1cm höher gespacert, als ich eigentlich wollte, damit bei normaler Hebelstellung nichts mehr anschlägt. Die Blocklock Schale + Anschlag baut genau so hoch wie meine jetzige Lösung - ein ziemlicher Kalauer (zumindest, wenn man wie ich mit dem Cockpit noch etwas runter will). 




FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Gibt es noch ne andere 1fach Kurbel wie die XX1 Gruppe? Diese ganze Gruppe ist mir eindeutig zu teuer.


Ja klar, es gibt zig 1-fach Kurbeln! Und viele 2-/3-fach Kurbeln lassen sich auch prima 1-fach fahren. Ich liebäugle ja auch schon lange mit der XX1 und würde die wohl mit meiner guten alten Hone (3-fach) Kurbel, 32er Race Face Single Blatt und e.13 LG1+ oder MRP Micro G2 SL KeFü fahren, ist einfach viel billiger, da ich nur das Blatt für gut 30 brauche. Die KeFü würde ich eh in jedem Fall verbauen, die fällt also aus dem Vergleich raus.




FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Habe ja wie gesagt Null Ahnung von Übersetzungen usw...
> Deswegen will ich mich mal ein wenig informieren welche Optionen für mich im Endurobrereich sinnvoll wären. Dachte es könnte ein wenig damit vergleichbar sein


Schau mal hier, das ist eine Auflistung einiger Übersetzungen, die ich mal in Excel eingegeben habe. Oben meine Referenz - wie ich finde, DIE klassische 2-fach Kombi (zumindest bei 9-fach, was ich noch fahre). Die anderen beiden sind meine aktuelle (größeres kleines KB wg. Umwerfer-Schleif-Problem) und mit der RR-Kassette vom Park-LRS, nur zum Vergleich. Darunter dann einige 1x10 Lösungen und ganz unten die XX1. Wie du siehst, verliert man mit der XX1 im Vergleich zur klassischen 2-fach Kombi gerade mal etwa einen Gang in der Bandbreite, bei einem 30er Blatt ist es nur genau der größte, kann man an einem MTB verschmerzen, finde ich.




Gianty schrieb:


> Beachte auch die durch den Kompromiss mit dem KB vorne erforderliche Trittfrequenz auf ebener Strecke! Da musst Du auf einer Tour die Beine rund gehen lassen.
> [...]
> Ich halte die XX1 für eine sehr spezielle Angelegenheit. Für Rennen völlig o.k. aber auf normalen Touren eher ungeeignet da weder Fisch noch Fleisch.


Das halte ich erstens für reine Vorurteile und zweitens ist es schlicht und einfach falsch...!  Wie oben geschrieben, verliert man gerade mal einen Gang, wenn man nicht von 3-KB ausgeht. Ich finde das absolut astrein tourentauglich und wüsste nicht, wieso das nur für Rennen taugen sollte. Ich finde den Gedanken traumhaft, den Umwerfer samt dem nervenden Ketten-Geklapper bei ruppigen Abfahrten und dem Shifter loszuwerden. Endlich eine richtige Kettenführung und nicht nur so eine Spannrolle. Fortschritt durch gezielte Reduktion/Simplifikation


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das halte ich erstens für reine Vorurteile und zweitens ist es schlicht und einfach falsch...!  Wie oben geschrieben, verliert man gerade mal einen Gang, wenn man nicht von 3-KB ausgeht. Ich finde das absolut astrein tourentauglich und wüsste nicht, wieso das nur für Rennen taugen sollte.



Lass uns mal eine gemeinsame Tour drehen, dann wirst Du schnell merken was ich meine. Klar kannst Du die Übersetzung so wählen dass es auf der Ebene passt. Was machst Du dann am Berg? Umgekehrt genau so.

Ich habe schon viele praktische Versuche hinter mir 
Eure Beine kenne ich nicht aber ich kurbel mir auf ebener Strecke mit dem 36er Blatt schon einen Wolf - obwohl ich dauerhaft hohe Trittfrequenzen gewohnt bin!


----------



## stromb6 (22. März 2013)

Mit 30/42 Übersetzung hast du eine Entfaltung im ersten Gang von 1,54m. Im zweiten Gang 1,8m und im 11 Gang 6,46m.
Es fehlen dir also unten zu einer SRAM XO 1,5i Gänge und oben raus auch noch mal das selbe. Und zwischen den anderen Gängen fehlen dir auch wieder einige Abstufugen.

Die Übersetzung dann noch auf einem Torque EX oder FRX mit weit über 15kg halt ich schon eher für nicht tourentauglich und das obwohl ich extrem gute Beine habe. Auf meinem Hometrail (2200Hm, 65km) kannst das Ding mit der Übersetzung 14 Anstiege hochtragen oder schieben und das halte ich nicht für den Sinn des Ganzen.
Weiters ist damit am Berg kaum noch ein vernünftiges Ausdauertraining zu realisieren.
Ich sehe keinen Vorteil in der Variante mit der XX1-11 für mich.
Bei anderen Leuten mit anderen Zielen mag das anders aussehen.


----------



## stromb6 (22. März 2013)

Wenn du dann noch den Preis für Schaltwerk, Kette, Kassette und Schalthebel von 680 Euro bedenkst wird das ganze noch unrentabler. Vor allem die Preise für die Verschleißteile wie die Kassette (300 Euro) und die Kette (45) Euro sind im Moment einfach noch viel zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Vor allem die Preise für die Verschleißteile wie die Kassette (300 Euro) ...



 

Ui, den Preis hatte ich so gar nicht auf dem Schirm ( bin beim MTB eher ein Shimano-Fahrer ).

Ich musste diese Woche eine XTR-Kassette wechseln und das hat auch schon etwas weh getan.


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. März 2013)

mal ne dumme frage zum Strive ES 7 2012 zu den Steckachsen bräuchte mal Durchmesser und Länge, wollt mir neue Felgen holen und weis jetzt nicht was!


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. März 2013)

Felgen wollt ich hier holen 
http://www.speerlaufraeder.de/Seiten/Laufraeder_MTB.html
bräucht halt nur mal die Maße der steckachsen vorne und hinten ;-)


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

Vorne 20mm hinten X 12, der weiß dann bescheid. Hab meine auch von ihm


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. März 2013)

coole sache!
Und biste zufrieden damit?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

Jop, hab schon den zweiten Satz von ihm. Absolut top


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. März 2013)

Hab ihn jetzt mal übers IBC geschrieben hätte gerne blaue naben und nen Weißes Felgenbett das macht sich bestimmt gut am Strive


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

Welche willst du genau


----------



## Niklas0 (22. März 2013)

Hi Leute, schalte mich mal hier wieder ein! Wie ist der Hinterbau des 13er strives? Durchlagen, ja nein?  wie fährt es sich? Kommt man gut bergab? Am besten vom 7.0 er 

Lg


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. März 2013)

Die für Enduro Freeride also 

Enduro/Freeride
Naben: Hope Pro II EVO
Felgen: WTB Frequenzy I23, verfügbar in 26", 650b und 29er
Speichen: VR Sapim D-light/Laser, HR Race/Laser
Nippel: Sapim Polyaxaluminium
Preis: ab 459,- EUR


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

Hab fast den gleichen nur mit ZTR Flow EX Felgen


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. März 2013)

naja wollt mich mal von ihm beraten lassen ZTR Flow hat mir mein Kumpel auch empfohlen


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2013)

Wird er dir bestimmt auch empfehlen


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. März 2013)

Naja denk mal heut amd meldet er sich nicht mehr ;-) hoffe nur mal das das in Blau/Weiß dann auch gut passt!


----------



## Zhen (22. März 2013)

Hab gerade vor 2 Tagen ne 20mm ztr flow ex von Herrn Speer erhalten und könnte nicht zufriedener sein. Rundherum super =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy-Dog (22. März 2013)

Hab mein Hope/ZTR Flow EX und Hope M4 ebenfalls vom Herrn Speer. Einfach Top.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Lass uns mal eine gemeinsame Tour drehen, dann wirst Du schnell merken was ich meine. Klar kannst Du die Übersetzung so wählen dass es auf der Ebene passt. Was machst Du dann am Berg? Umgekehrt genau so.


Du bezahlst mir eine XX1 und dann beweise ich dir, dass die auf einer Tour 1a ausreicht 
Aber mal im Ernst: du hast nicht ganz gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe...? Zu der Übersetzung, mit der ich seit >6 Jahren ALLES fahre (36/22 - 11-32) verliere ich mit der XX1 bei einem 30er Blatt exakt nur den längsten und bei 32er Blatt 1/2 Gang unten und 1/3 Gang oben - das kann ich LOCKER verkraften und ich stehe nicht gerade gut im Training.




Gianty schrieb:


> Eure Beine kenne ich nicht aber ich kurbel mir auf ebener Strecke mit dem 36er Blatt schon einen Wolf - obwohl ich dauerhaft hohe Trittfrequenzen gewohnt bin!


Das kann ich jetzt absolut nicht nachvollziehen  Auf der Ebene (Straße, nichtmal Wald) brauche ich auf dem 36er auf gar keinen Fall einen größeren Gang als den drittgrößten. Selbst wenn ich auch einer leicht abschüssigen Straße rolle, kann ich mit 36/11 noch ordentlich mittreten.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung dann noch auf einem Torque EX oder FRX mit weit über 15kg halt ich schon eher für nicht tourentauglich und das obwohl ich extrem gute Beine habe. Auf meinem Hometrail (2200Hm, 65km) kannst das Ding mit der Übersetzung 14 Anstiege hochtragen oder schieben und das halte ich nicht für den Sinn des Ganzen.
> Weiters ist damit am Berg kaum noch ein vernünftiges Ausdauertraining zu realisieren.


Wie oben geschrieben, würde ich zu meiner langjährigen Standard-Übersetzung gerade mal etwa 1 Gang verlieren, damit komme ich locker zurecht, auch mit den knapp 16kg meines FRX. Ich fahre aktuell auch immer noch meine Notbehelfs-Lösung wegen dem Kettenschleifen auf dem Umwerfer-Leitblech beim 22er Blatt, was in dem Fall ein 26er Blatt ist. Damit fehlt mir minimal mehr als der erste Gang und der Sprung zw. 1. und 2. ist ja der größte auf der Kassette und auch damit komme ich noch überall hoch wo ich hoch will, ich muss nur etwas mehr drücken. Auf Dauer würde ich da aber schon wieder etwas mehr Luft haben wollen, was mit der XX1 auf jeden Fall der Fall wäre.
Anscheinend fahre ich allerdings andere Berge hoch wie du, denn da wo ich mit der Übersetzung schieben muss, kann oder will ich gar nicht mehr fahren oder bin mit Schieben eh schneller...! Tragepassagen gibts bei uns im Mittelgebirge quasi keine. Hier gehts auch nur auf max. knapp 700 üNN hoch.
Die Gangsprünge finde ich übrigens auch nicht so drastisch groß. Da findet man trotzdem noch gut einen Gang der nicht deutlich zu groß oder zu klein ist. Das Ganze hat auch Vorteile: größere Übersetzungsänderung pro Schaltvorgang => weniger Schaltvorgänge bei sich änderndem Gefälle.
Ausdauertraining geht mir am Berg ehrlich gesagt am A*** vorbei... da trainiere ich nicht, da habe ich Spaß  Und WENN ich Ausdauer trainieren will, nehme ich den Straßenhobel.
So hat eben jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben und Ansprüche 




stromb6 schrieb:


> Wenn du dann noch den Preis für Schaltwerk, Kette, Kassette und Schalthebel von 680 Euro bedenkst wird das ganze noch unrentabler. Vor allem die Preise für die Verschleißteile wie die Kassette (300 Euro) und die Kette (45) Euro sind im Moment einfach noch viel zu hoch.


620 (bzw. 270/37), wenn man die günstigsten Preise nimmt. Ist allerdings trotzdem noch sehr teuer, gar keine Frage. Aber mir gehts ja auch ums Prinzip (1-fach mit der Bandbreite von meinem jetzigen 2-fach) und das finde ich einfach genial. Sobald es da günstigere Kassetten mit der gleichen Übersetzung nebst den passenden Schaltwerken gibt, wird das erst richtig interessant!
Ich werde demnächst wohl mal mit einem 38er Ritzel (verkauft einer bei eBay) testen, wie ich mit 32er Blatt und 11-38 hinten zurecht komme...


----------



## jonalisa (23. März 2013)

Wenn du Zehnfach fahren wuerdest, koenntest du deine obersten Ritzel gegen die vom unten angefuehrten Link tauschen und waerst bei der Uebersetzungsbandbreite ganz gut dabei ohne den preislichen Rahmen extrem zu sprengen.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/General-Lee-Wide-range-Cassette-Adapter-First-Look-2013.html


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. März 2013)

Frage: Passt dieser Umwerfer an mein Strive ES 7 2012-->
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...r-Low-Direct-Mount-2--10-fach-36-Zaehne-.html
Der Buttom Pull von den zwein der Top Pull geht glaube nicht oder Täusch ich mich da??

Laut Canyon brauch man da noch ne andere Halterung stimmt das?!?


----------



## stromb6 (24. März 2013)

Ja der Bottom Pull passt und nochmals ja du brauchst eine eigene Adapterplatte für die Sram Umwerfer.


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. März 2013)

Finde diese Platte nicht auf der HP :-( 
Sry ich weis hat ich schonmal gefragt aber habs nicht gefunden und war gestern zu faul! :-D


----------



## sirios (24. März 2013)

Für alle die nen breiteren Lenker im Strive haben oder einen einbauen möchten: Hab meiner Kiste gestern neue Züge gegönnt (Jagwire) und hab die 1 cm länger gelassen als die originalen. War insgesamt kein großer Aufwand aber jetzt kann man den Lenker komfortabel um 180 Grad drehen, TOP! Die Züge kann ich auch empfehlen, machen nen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wenn du Zehnfach fahren wuerdest, koenntest du deine obersten Ritzel gegen die vom unten angefuehrten Link tauschen und waerst bei der Uebersetzungsbandbreite ganz gut dabei ohne den preislichen Rahmen extrem zu sprengen.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/General-Lee-Wide-range-Cassette-Adapter-First-Look-2013.html


Ja, die General Lee Ritzel sind mir bekannt. Allerdings fahre ich aktuell 9-fach, d. h. ich müsste dafür nicht nur die 4 Ritzel (für immerhin 125!!), sondern auch noch eine passende 10-fach Sram Kassette + Schaltwerk + Shifter + Kette kaufen. Das kostet mich insgesamt mind. 300 (GL/X9/X9/PG1050/HG94) und wenn ich noch Type 2 und/oder X0 statt X9 haben möchte bis zu 450 - das ist schon eine Menge Holz für eine semi-professionelle Bastel-Lösung...! Wie oben geschrieben, kosten die entsprechenden XX1 Teile gut 600, dazu bräuchte ich dann noch den XD-Freilauf (70). Das ist zumindest von der X0 Variante (der Vergleich ist "fairer" als der mit X9, da XX/XX1 ja Top-Level ist) gar nicht sooo weit entfernt und ein ausgereiftes und aufeinander abgestimmtes System, kein Gebastel das völlig an die Grenzen des Materials geht. Außerdem hat die XX1 eine um 3 Zähne größere Spreizung, das ist auch nicht zu verachten und macht meiner Meinung nach eben genau den entscheidenden Unterschied ob die Bandbreite reicht oder nicht. Zudem gibt es noch keine Erfahrungswerte bzgl. Verschleiß bei den GL-Ritzeln, da die aus Alu sind, werden die sicher deutlich schneller verschleißen als herkömmliche Stahl-Ritzel, dann schrumpft der vermeintliche Preisvorteil effektiv noch weiter. Da ich für JEDE wirklich sinnvolle "Endlösung" die komplette Schaltung neu kaufen muss, relativiert sich der teure Preis der XX1 doch schon ziemlich. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich den Preis total erschwinglich finde, ganz im Gegenteil! Aber wenn man wie ich immer auf der Suche nach dem Optimum ist, sind 300-450 für einen mittelmäßigen Kompromiss einfach zu teuer. Und im Vergleich sind 700 für eine vielleicht wirklich perfekte Lösung (?) eigentlich nicht allzu abgehoben...

Also bevor ich mind. 300 für sowas ausgebe, teste ich lieber mal das besagte 38er Ritzel (~45 inkl. Versand aus USA), das ich mit der vorhandenen 9-fach Kassette kombinieren kann und wofür ich nur noch 2 Austausch-Ritzel (~10) zum Anpassen der Gangsprünge benötige. Die Sache wäre ggf. auch mit einem 41er Ritzel realisierbar (da gibt es aber noch keine Erfahrungswerte, ob ein 9-fach Sram med cage das schafft), dazu müsste ich dann 2 Kassetten kaufen, sprengen und neu zusammenstecken, was aber auch nur etwa 40 teurer als die 38er Variante wäre, also auch noch unter 100 liegen würde - bei gleicher Bandbreite (genau genommen 1 Zahn mehr) wie die General Lee Lösung! Der einzige große Nachteil dieser Umabau-Ritzel: sie sind verdammt schwer, 186g wiegt das 38er...! Aber zum Testen wäre das ok, finde ich. Evtl. bestelle ich einfach beide, womöglich reicht mir die 9-fach Variante mit den etwas größeren Gangsprüngen sogar...


----------



## Sunset84 (24. März 2013)

Moin, weis hier zufällig jemand, ob man die Kettenblätter der Race Face Respond vom 2012er Strive durch Shimano Kettenblätter ersetzen kann ??? Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (24. März 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Finde diese Platte nicht auf der HP :-(
> Sry ich weis hat ich schonmal gefragt aber habs nicht gefunden und war gestern zu faul! :-D



E-Type-Plate E102-12 mit der Artikelnummer A1029235 für 14,95 Euro.


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. März 2013)

ich werd noch bekloppt mit dieser dummen HP find das teil nicht wenn ich die Artikelnr. eingebe komm ich immer zu den Rädern bin scheinbar zu doof dafür :-(


----------



## Chrisinger (24. März 2013)

Musst du glaub ich auch telefonisch bestellen


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. März 2013)

hmm... naja da muss ich wohl Montag mal anrufen, will vorne jetzt alles auf sram umbauen X9 Kurbel und X0 Umwerfer, hab trotz der  anderen Kettenführung (Bionicon - c.guide V.02 Enduro) immer noch Chains sucks :-(


----------



## Tier (24. März 2013)

@_sirios_:

Hehe. Habe ich gestern auch mal gemacht. Jetzt lässt sich der 785er wieder ordentlich drehen. 
Ging auch wesentlich leichter als gedacht, trotz Innenverlegung.
Leider hab ich dann bemerkt das dat RF-Innenlager total festgegammelt ist.
Und das obwohl ich immer nur mit schwachem Wasserstrahl reinige. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Chrisinger (24. März 2013)

Ich hatte mit meiner Sram Kurbel noch keinen einzigen Chain Suck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (24. März 2013)

ja ich denk mal das liegt an den Steighilfen bei der RF die sind schon ganz scheen derbe


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, die General Lee Ritzel sind mir bekannt. Allerdings fahre ich aktuell 9-fach, d. h. ich müsste dafür nicht nur die 4 Ritzel (für immerhin 125!!), sondern auch noch eine passende 10-fach Sram Kassette + Schaltwerk + Shifter + Kette kaufen. Das kostet mich insgesamt mind. 300 (GL/X9/X9/PG1050/HG94) und wenn ich noch Type 2 und/oder X0 statt X9 haben möchte bis zu 450 - das ist schon eine Menge Holz für eine semi-professionelle Bastel-Lösung...! Wie oben geschrieben, kosten die entsprechenden XX1 Teile gut 600, dazu bräuchte ich dann noch den XD-Freilauf (70). Das ist zumindest von der X0 Variante (der Vergleich ist "fairer" als der mit X9, da XX/XX1 ja Top-Level ist) gar nicht sooo weit entfernt und ein ausgereiftes und aufeinander abgestimmtes System, kein Gebastel das völlig an die Grenzen des Materials geht. Außerdem hat die XX1 eine um 3 Zähne größere Spreizung, das ist auch nicht zu verachten und macht meiner Meinung nach eben genau den entscheidenden Unterschied ob die Bandbreite reicht oder nicht. Zudem gibt es noch keine Erfahrungswerte bzgl. Verschleiß bei den GL-Ritzeln, da die aus Alu sind, werden die sicher deutlich schneller verschleißen als herkömmliche Stahl-Ritzel, dann schrumpft der vermeintliche Preisvorteil effektiv noch weiter. Da ich für JEDE wirklich sinnvolle "Endlösung" die komplette Schaltung neu kaufen muss, relativiert sich der teure Preis der XX1 doch schon ziemlich. Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich den Preis total erschwinglich finde, ganz im Gegenteil! Aber wenn man wie ich immer auf der Suche nach dem Optimum ist, sind 300-450 für einen mittelmäßigen Kompromiss einfach zu teuer. Und im Vergleich sind 700 für eine vielleicht wirklich perfekte Lösung (?) eigentlich nicht allzu abgehoben...
> 
> Also bevor ich mind. 300 für sowas ausgebe, teste ich lieber mal das besagte 38er Ritzel (~45 inkl. Versand aus USA), das ich mit der vorhandenen 9-fach Kassette kombinieren kann und wofür ich nur noch 2 Austausch-Ritzel (~10) zum Anpassen der Gangsprünge benötige. Die Sache wäre ggf. auch mit einem 41er Ritzel realisierbar (da gibt es aber noch keine Erfahrungswerte, ob ein 9-fach Sram med cage das schafft), dazu müsste ich dann 2 Kassetten kaufen, sprengen und neu zusammenstecken, was aber auch nur etwa 40 teurer als die 38er Variante wäre, also auch noch unter 100 liegen würde - bei gleicher Bandbreite (genau genommen 1 Zahn mehr) wie die General Lee Lösung! Der einzige große Nachteil dieser Umabau-Ritzel: sie sind verdammt schwer, 186g wiegt das 38er...! Aber zum Testen wäre das ok, finde ich. Evtl. bestelle ich einfach beide, womöglich reicht mir die 9-fach Variante mit den etwas größeren Gangsprüngen sogar...




Bevor ich meine kostbare Zeit + Geld mit der Recherche von Alternativen, Therorien und allen möglichen Umbauten verschwende habe ich einen etwas anderen Ansatz: 

Ich geh raus biken  

Dadurch bin ich auf der Ebene und am Berg recht belastbar und tempofest. Sollte mal ein Gang nicht richtig passen richtet das die Kraftausdauer oder die hohe Trittfrequenz. Beides sollte natürlich über Jahre gezielt trainiert werden damit es auf der Tour oder im Rennen Spaß macht 

Ich mache mich jetzt fertig und werde die nächsten 4h mein Rädchen bewegen.

Die max. Steigung wird 20% betragen. Da muss ich mir zum Glück noch keine Sorgen über Ritzel oder die TF machen.

Und jetzt das Beste daran: Es ist völlig kostenlos


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bevor ich meine kostbare Zeit + Geld mit der Recherche von Alternativen, Therorien und allen möglichen Umbauten verschwende habe ich einen etwas anderen Ansatz:
> 
> Ich geh raus biken
> 
> Dadurch bin ich auf der Ebene und am Berg recht belastbar und tempofest. Sollte mal ein Gang nicht richtig passen richtet das die Kraftausdauer oder die hohe Trittfrequenz. Beides sollte natürlich über Jahre gezielt trainiert werden damit es auf der Tour oder im Rennen Spaß macht


Hmm, du bringst eigentlich eher Argumente, die FÜR so eine Lösung sprechen würden 

Ich schraube und optimiere einfach gerne und wenn das meinen Spaß beim Biken steigern kann, ist doch prima  Leider habe ich nicht immer die Möglichkeit, so viel zu fahren, wie ich gerne möchte und bin dementsprechend nicht 100% fit, sonst könnten diese Kompromisse noch konsequenter aussehen. Rennen sind eh kein Thema für mich...


----------



## jonalisa (24. März 2013)

@smubob

Ich wollte dich nicht ueberzeugen, sondern generell auf eine weitere Moeglichkeit hinweisen.
Da ich weiss, dass du noch 9-fach unterwegs bist war mir klar, dass diese Variante fuer dich nicht in Frage kommt.

Fuer mich kommen diese Varianten alle nicht in Frage. Da wo ich herkomme kommt man nicht um Zweifach rum, hoechstens man geht Kompromisse ein, die meiner Meinung nach nicht zufriedenstellend sind.

Fahre an beiden Enduros 36/22 in Kombination mit 11/36.

Sram X.0 Type II bzw. Shimano XTR Shadow+. Fuer mich die fast perfekte Schaltung, lediglich die Schaltperformance hat meiner Meinung nach gegenueber 9-fach abgenommen.

XX1 ist mir zu speziell, zu teuer, zu wenig flexibel und zudem glaube ich nicht, dass das Niveau ueber dem einer X.0/XTR liegt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, du bringst eigentlich eher Argumente, die FÜR so eine Lösung sprechen würden
> 
> Ich schraube und optimiere einfach gerne und wenn das meinen Spaß beim Biken steigern kann, ist doch prima



Da mache ich persönlich einen Unterschied ob ich ein Bike für Touren oder für Rennen einsetze. Auf einer Tour im Schwarzwald oder in den Alpen möchte ich z.B. keine 60 oder 90 min. permanent hochdrücken müssen oder sogar  schieben. In einem Rennen hingegen drücke ich solch einen Anstieg durchaus hoch weil dort ein anderer Anspruch herrscht.

Schrauben gehört zu unserem Hobby dazu und aus meiner Sicht ist alles erlaubt was Spaß bringt. Über Vernunft braucht man sich hierbei nicht zu unterhalten...

Da wir für alle möglichen Einsatzzwecke unterschiedliche Räder haben 
( CC, Marathon,Straße, Enduro, Winter ) bin ich irgendwie ständig am schrauben. Da sich unser Junior auch gerne einsaut gibt es mehr als genügend Arbeit - auch Wäscheseitig.


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. März 2013)

da hat er recht ;-) Schrauben macht spass!! Und einsaun sowieso! :-D


----------



## Der_Graue (25. März 2013)

Geht das nur mit en Strive, oder kann ich auch ein anderes Bike nehmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Nouse2112 schrieb:


> da hat er recht ;-) Schrauben macht spass!! Und einsaun sowieso! :-D


----------



## Nouse2112 (25. März 2013)

So das Teil hab ich jetzt Telefonisch besetellt für den Sram X0 Umwerfer bin ich mal gespannt hab gleich noch ne X9 Kurbel mitgeholt :-D hoffe mal dann sind die Chain Sucks für immer vergessen :-D


----------



## tane (25. März 2013)

@smubob: bitte den link zur 11-38 kasette!
thx


----------



## snbd84 (25. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

Ich überlege, mir auch ein Canyon Strive 9.0 zu kaufen, habe allerdings bedenken!! Meine bedenken haben allerdings nichts mit dem Bike zu tun, sondern eher mit meinem Fahrradträger von THULE fürs Auto und dem 270° umlenker des Dämpfers am Strive!! Ich habe den THULE ProRide 591 (http://www.thule.com/de-DE/DE/Produc...Ride 591#) , und der Greifarm des Trägers wird am Unterrohr befestigt, allerdings sitzt genau dort der 270° Umlenkhebel!! Hat vielleicht jemand von euch den gleichen Fahrradträger und das Strive, der mir davon erfahrungen berichten kann? 

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus und LG ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (25. März 2013)

snbd84 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich überlege, mir auch ein Canyon Strive 9.0 zu kaufen, habe allerdings bedenken!! Meine bedenken haben allerdings nichts mit dem Bike zu tun, sondern eher mit meinem Fahrradträger von THULE fürs Auto und dem 270° umlenker des Dämpfers am Strive!! Ich habe den THULE ProRide 591 (http://www.thule.com/de-DE/DE/Produc...Ride 591#) , und der Greifarm des Trägers wird am Unterrohr befestigt, allerdings sitzt genau dort der 270° Umlenkhebel!! Hat vielleicht jemand von euch den gleichen Fahrradträger und das Strive, der mir davon erfahrungen berichten kann?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus und LG ;-)



erkennst du es?
Passt mit m und s rahmen.


----------



## snbd84 (25. März 2013)

@marc53844:
Vielen Vielen Dank für das Foto und deine antwort!!! ;-)
Ich denke mal, dass ich den Rahmen in M bräuchte, und kann dank Dir meine bedenken über Bord werfen!! LG Daniel


----------



## Nouse2112 (25. März 2013)

ich glaub ich hab nen Fehler gemacht, kann mir mal einer den unterschied zwischen 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...r-Low-Direct-Mount-2--10-fach-36-Zaehne-.html

und diesem 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27217_X-0-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount-2--10-fach-.html

erklären?!?
Ich hab den ersten bestellt in Button Pull S3 das weis ich schonmal, das das so einer sein muss! nur was ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden?!?


----------



## stromb6 (25. März 2013)

Für eine 36/22 oder 36/24er Kurbel hast du den richtigen Werfer bestellt. Ein größeres Kettenblatt als ein 36er kannst du damit nicht fahren.


----------



## Chrisinger (25. März 2013)

Der zweite scheint nur bis zu 36 Zähne zugehen. Was anderes erkenne ich gerade auch nicht


----------



## Nouse2112 (25. März 2013)

hab ne 22/36 Kurbel bestellt also läuft das damit auch, hab ich ja glück gehabt....
Aber wäre der andere vllt doch besser falls ich mal die Übersetzung ändern möchte!
Oder besser gefragt ist das schlimm wenn der dann auf Max. Zähne Anzahl läuft?


----------



## D-charger (29. März 2013)

Tach alle! Thema wurde schonmal angesprochen hier, ist aber irgendwie im Sande verlaufen. Da ich nun selber betroffen bin, versuche ich es nochmal aufzuwärmen . Es geht um die Charger Laufradsätze und Speichen die sich einfach mal so verabschieden. Irgendwie ist die Suche nach Ersatzmaterial gar nicht so einfach. Ersatz habe ich z.B. bei Chainreaction aufgetan. Allerdings, wie so häufig in dem Laden, tun sich da so einige Fragen auf. Es gibt nach meinem Verständnis VIER unterschiedliche Speichentypen, zwei vorne, zwei hinten (drive side und non-drive side). Wobei sich mir die erste Frage stellt: wieso soll es vorne drive und non-drive side geben  . Zweite Frage: Für hinten sind nur drive-side lieferbar und das erst Mite April  . Wichtigste Frage: Alternativen und Bezugsquellen?! Eigentlich sind das ja "simple" straight pull Speichen...
Gruß


----------



## tane (29. März 2013)

a da schau her! & ich hab gedacht nur die speichen meiner easton havoc (auf einem konkurrezprodukt verbaut) verabschieden sich gerne...wer "systemlaufräder" hat ist jedenfalls eine arme sau...die easton havoc haben so eine wahnsinnsspeichenspannung (sind ja auch  nur 24/rad), da kann man selber praktisch nix machen. da die speichen nochdazu im nippel reissen braucht man die (spezialspezial mit links- & rechtgewinde) auch, der seitenschlag ist sowieso gleich so stark, daß man kaum mehr weiterfahren kann, weil das laufrad fast steckt
mein rad vom "anderen großen versender" war jedenfalls 5 monate nicht einsatzbereit, solange haben die zur reparatur unter gewährleistung gebraucht. morgen werden sie wieder ausprobiert - vr neu, hr neu eingespeicht (viel weicher als original...) -ich hab wenig vertrauen..!


----------



## Jason13 (29. März 2013)

tane schrieb:


> a da schau her! & ich hab gedacht nur die speichen meiner easton havoc (auf einem konkurrezprodukt verbaut) verabschieden sich gerne...wer "systemlaufräder" hat ist jedenfalls eine arme sau...die easton havoc haben so eine wahnsinnsspeichenspannung (sind ja auch  nur 24/rad), da kann man selber praktisch nix machen. da die speichen nochdazu im nippel reissen braucht man die (spezialspezial mit links- & rechtgewinde) auch, der seitenschlag ist sowieso gleich so stark, daß man kaum mehr weiterfahren kann, weil das laufrad fast steckt
> mein rad vom "anderen großen versender" war jedenfalls 5 monate nicht einsatzbereit, solange haben die zur reparatur unter gewährleistung gebraucht. morgen werden sie wieder ausprobiert - vr neu, hr neu eingespeicht (viel weicher als original...) -ich hab wenig vertrauen..!



Da hilft nur nie gefahren verkaufen und dann einen vom laufradbauer holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (29. März 2013)

D-charger schrieb:


> Tach alle! Thema wurde schonmal angesprochen hier, ist aber irgendwie im Sande verlaufen. Da ich nun selber betroffen bin, versuche ich es nochmal aufzuwärmen . Es geht um die Charger Laufradsätze und Speichen die sich einfach mal so verabschieden. Irgendwie ist die Suche nach Ersatzmaterial gar nicht so einfach. Ersatz habe ich z.B. bei Chainreaction aufgetan. Allerdings, wie so häufig in dem Laden, tun sich da so einige Fragen auf. Es gibt nach meinem Verständnis VIER unterschiedliche Speichentypen, zwei vorne, zwei hinten (drive side und non-drive side). Wobei sich mir die erste Frage stellt: wieso soll es vorne drive und non-drive side geben  . Zweite Frage: Für hinten sind nur drive-side lieferbar und das erst Mite April  . Wichtigste Frage: Alternativen und Bezugsquellen?! Eigentlich sind das ja "simple" straight pull Speichen...
> Gruß



Gut zu wissen. Bei mir nach der zweiten Ausfahrt ein dickes ei drin. Danach dann eine speiche gebrochen. Canyon hat das schnell auf Garantie repariert.


----------



## D-charger (30. März 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur nie gefahren verkaufen und dann einen vom laufradbauer holen



Irgendwie war mir ja klar das ich in nem Versender bike Fred keine brauchbare Antwort bekomme... :thumbup:


----------



## Tier (30. März 2013)

Ja. Genau. Wird daran liegen das es ein Versenderbike ist.


----------



## stromb6 (30. März 2013)

D-charger schrieb:


> Irgendwie war mir ja klar das ich in nem Versender bike Fred keine brauchbare Antwort bekomme... :thumbup:



Was hat das mit dem Versender Bike zu tun? Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass hier einige sehr gute Schrauber in dem Forum unterwegs sind. Nur wird es uns mit der Zeit langweilig immer wieder die selben Themen durch zu kauen, nur weil einige Leute zu faul sind die Suchfunktion zu nützen oder einfach mal einige Seiten in einem Thread zurück zu blättern  .

Über die Sun LRS wurden hier im Forum schon unzählige Seiten geschrieben. eine sehr einfache Geschichte ist es einfach den Hersteller zu kontaktieren. Bei mir gab es innerhalb von wenigen Stunden eine sehr ausführliche Auskunft von Sun. Die sagen dir sogar wer ihre Produkte in Europa vertreibt  .


----------



## D-charger (30. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Versender Bike zu tun? Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass hier einige sehr gute Schrauber in dem Forum unterwegs sind.


Mit Sichheit hat das nix mit Versender bikes direkt zu tun, habe ja selber eines! Aber wenn Du dich angegriffen fühlst..., es war natürlich schon provozierend gemeint, aber eher speziell auf DIE EINE Antwort 


> Nur wird es uns mit der Zeit langweilig immer wieder die selben Themen durch zu kauen, nur weil einige Leute zu faul sind die Suchfunktion zu nützen oder einfach mal einige Seiten in einem Thread zurück zu blättern .


Aha. Warum machst Du Dir die Mühe mich mit der Hilfunktionsfunktion zu belehren wenn Du doch scheinbar schon eine Antwort bei Sun bekommen hast ?! Hättest Du Dir meinen Beitrag genau angesehen hättest Du gemerkt, dass die Frage schon speziell gemeint war und nicht allgemein auf Sun LRS bezogen war. Also, nochmal: direkte Antworten auf meine Fragen habe ich nicht gefunden. Auch wenn ganz sicher diverse Antworten in diversen anderen IBC-Foren zu finden sind, wäre es doch hilfreich auch hier eine Antwort zu bekommen, die anderen STRIVE Fahrern mit Expert LRS ebenfalls weiterhilft. Generell sind Verweise auf die Suchfunktion innerhalb eines Threads ziemlich ätzend. Jetzt komm mir nicht mit Zumüllen und solche Geschichten! 


> Über die Sun LRS wurden hier im Forum schon unzählige Seiten geschrieben. eine sehr einfache Geschichte ist es einfach den Hersteller zu kontaktieren. Bei mir gab es innerhalb von wenigen Stunden eine sehr ausführliche Auskunft von Sun. Die sagen dir sogar wer ihre Produkte in Europa vertreibt .


Mich interessiert aber nicht das MCG u.a. Sun in Europa vertreibt, vielmehr würde mich interessieren wo ich Wheelsmith Speichen in D bekomme (ausser CRC), die haben nämlich keinen Vertrieb hier. Oder eben Alternativen dazu!


----------



## ufp (31. März 2013)

Wißt ihr vielleicht die Tretlagerhöhe des Strives 2012 bzw. 2013?

Ich bin das ES 9 2011 Probe gefahren (Fox 160mm) und bin doch das ein oder andere Mal bei Wurzeln, Steinen und Erdhaufen mit der Kurbel bzw. Ferse angekommen .

thx ufp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (31. März 2013)

auch 2012 und 2013 bleibt die Geometrie gleich und somit auch die Tretlagerhöhe. Ist aber auch alles auf der Canyon seite zum nachlesen.


----------



## stromb6 (31. März 2013)

Die "korrekten" Speichenlängen laut SUN:

Front Drive Side - 266mm
Front Non Drive - 265mm
Rear Drive Side - 263mm
Rear Non Drive - 265mm

Sun verwendet beim Charger LRS Weelsmith DB14 Speichen und die bekommst du hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54488

Alle drei Längen die an deinem LRS eingesetzt werden sind hier auch lagernd.

Alternativ gäbe es die Speichen auch noch bei:

http://www.mcg-parts.de/Shop.Overview?MID=615

Ob sie dort allerdings auch lagernd sind müsstest du nachfragen.


Guckst du auch hier ;-)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=569676&highlight=charger+pro


----------



## ufp (31. März 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> auch 2012 und 2013 bleibt die Geometrie gleich und somit auch die Tretlagerhöhe. Ist aber auch alles auf der Canyon seite zum nachlesen.


Wenn du mir erklären könntest, was *K Tretlager-Offset 9 *bedeutet, dann könnte ich auch etwas damit anfangen .
So sagt mir der Wert leider nichts .


----------



## Chrisinger (31. März 2013)

Hast du dir schonmal die Zeichnung neben den Geometriedaten angesehen? Das ist klar erkannbar was "K Tretlager-Offset" bedeutet


----------



## sw92 (31. März 2013)

Hey, hab mir das Strive 7.0 in L bestellt. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Hub die Reverb hat? Auf der Canyon-Website finde ich "150 mm", vom Canyon-Service hab ich via E-Mail allerdings die Information "125 mm" bekommen. Habe dort nochmal nachgefragt, aber vielleicht kann hier ja jemand von seinem 13er Strive berichten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MaXXimus (31. März 2013)




----------



## sirios (31. März 2013)

Danke für den Stützkurs !

Ist aber sicher Dreck aus der Dose, oder  ?


----------



## marc53844 (31. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Die "korrekten" Speichenlängen laut SUN:
> 
> Front Drive Side - 266mm
> Front Non Drive - 265mm
> ...



Junge junge, die Speichen kosten richtig knete.


----------



## ufp (31. März 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hast du dir schonmal die Zeichnung neben den Geometriedaten angesehen? Das ist klar erkannbar was "K Tretlager-Offset" bedeutet


Ja habe ich mir angesehen.
Muß man diesen Wert von irgendwo abziehen  ?
Heißt ein paar Milimeter weniger als die Hinterradnabe?


----------



## Chrisinger (31. März 2013)

Gerade zwischen Vorder und Hinterachse ziehen und dann eine Gerade durch den Mittelpunkt des Tretlagers. Der Abstand zwischen den beiden Linien ist der Offset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (31. März 2013)

Ich will aber nicht den Offset, sondern die Tretlagerhöhe wissen.
Das zwischen Boden und Tretlagermitte, so wie es etliche andere Bikehersteller auch (einfach) angeben.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. März 2013)

Evtl über Laufrad bzw Reifenradius


----------



## Niklas0 (31. März 2013)

Hey sw92 Berichte doch mal wie dein strive ist wenn du es hast! Vorallendingen interessiert mich wieviel du wiegst (voll ausgerüstet wenn ich das fragen darf) und ob der Dämpfer bei Drops durchschlägt so wie es beim 11er und 12 er oft berichtet wurde! Werde mir das bike in der Größe auch im laufe des Jahres bestellen, wie groß bist du? 
Lg & Ride on!


----------



## sw92 (1. April 2013)

@Niklas0: 189 cm / 89 cm SL bei ca. 80 kg. Das Strive in L fand ich bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz größentechnisch super! Bin dort allerdings das 9er probegefahren, das 7er war nur in S im Showroom. Sobald es da ist berichte ich dann.
Lg


----------



## Niklas0 (1. April 2013)

Super! Vielen Dank


----------



## Boardi05 (1. April 2013)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/nc/x2/ncx2cl5q9r0f/large_lol2.jpg?0



Fast genau so stell ich mir mein strive vor, schwarz/weiß und ne saint dran, menno ich muss mein nerve mal loswerden...

EDIT: ok ich werd jetzt wohl aufs nächste jahr warten, das Strive 2012 was ich mir umbauen wollte is nun verkauft 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## _sebastian (2. April 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Hey sw92 Berichte doch mal wie dein strive ist wenn du es hast! Vorallendingen interessiert mich wieviel du wiegst (voll ausgerüstet wenn ich das fragen darf) und ob der Dämpfer bei Drops durchschlägt so wie es beim 11er und 12 er oft berichtet wurde! Werde mir das bike in der Größe auch im laufe des Jahres bestellen, wie groß bist du?
> Lg & Ride on!



Also zum neuen Fox Dämpfer kann ich dir nichts sagen. Allerdings hab ich bei meinem 12er RP2 die Luftkammer durch die kleinere SV Kammer getauscht und bin seit dem wirklich zufrieden. Bei 25% SAG keinerlei Durchschläge und noch ein Hauch von Reserve. Gemessen an Gaps bis 1 m, einer eher durchschnittlichen Fahrtechnik und 94 kg fahrfertigem Gewicht. 
Allerdings hab ich hier des öfteren von anderen Problemen gelesen, die der neue Fox CTD scheinbar hat. Aber wie gesagt, dazu kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## D-charger (2. April 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Die "korrekten" Speichenlängen laut SUN:
> 
> Front Drive Side - 266mm
> Front Non Drive - 265mm
> ...



Danke erstmal dafür 
Habe heute mit Canyon telefoniert. Canyon schickt die Dinger bei Reklamationen auch weiter an Sun. Wartezeit 3-4 Wochen  . Auf meinen Vorschlag, dass ich die Laufräder direkt zu Sun schicke wollte man sich nicht einlassen.
Habe jetzt erstmal mein Hope Pro Laufrad auf X12 umgebastelt und besorge mir die Speichen selber.


----------



## wholeStepDown (3. April 2013)

doofe frage: beim umstieg auf zee bremsanlage brauch ich bei verwendung der bisherigen scheiben (avids) keine adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (3. April 2013)

Nee brauchst du nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Habe mir auch die Zee ohne Scheiben gekauft und alles andere, wie Adapter verwendet, klappte alles wunderbar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Zee ist echt ne geile Bremse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wholeStepDown schrieb:


> doofe frage: beim umstieg auf zee bremsanlage brauch ich bei verwendung der bisherigen scheiben (avids) keine adapter?


----------



## Christofeliz (3. April 2013)

Ich habe ebenfalls die Zee verbaut. Allerdings musste ich die obere Schraube des Postmountadapters an der Gabel (Fox 36 Talas) etwas abdrehen/anpassen. Der Kopf der Schraube kollidierte mit dem Bremssattel.

Hinten konnte ich den Zee-Sattel inklusive der bereits beim Avid-Sattel verwendeten Beilagscheiben montieren.

Ich kann bei Bedarf gern Bilder nachreichen.

Grüße


----------



## Der_Graue (3. April 2013)

Ist komisch, dass du die Schraube abdrehen musstest.
Was für ein Modell hast du?
Habe mir noch eins der letzten 2012 Modelle, mit der Hammerschmidt-Kurbel gekauft.
Aber wie gesagt,die Zee passte einwandfrei auf das Strive, ohne etwas zu modifizieren.



Christofeliz schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls die Zee verbaut. Allerdings musste ich die obere Schraube des Postmountadapters an der Gabel (Fox 36 Talas) etwas abdrehen/anpassen. Der Kopf der Schraube kollidierte mit dem Bremssattel.
> 
> Hinten konnte ich den Zee-Sattel inklusive der bereits beim Avid-Sattel verwendeten Beilagscheiben montieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christofeliz (3. April 2013)

Ich fahre das 2011er ES 8.0

Vielleicht haben die Jungs von Canyon da noch andere Schrauben für die Adapter verwendet?

Ich liefer später ein paar Bilder nach. Vielleicht klärt das die Angelegenheit. Hat mich nämlich auch schon gewundert, wesshalb ich, als scheinbar Einziger, was modifizieren musste.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. April 2013)

Ich habe ein 2012er ES 9.0, dass wird wahrscheinlich der Grund sein, dass du deine Schrauben modifizieren muß.
Bei mir war nichts im Weg.
Kann auch Fotos von meiner Bremse heute Abend mal posten.



Christofeliz schrieb:


> Ich fahre das 2011er ES 8.0
> 
> Vielleicht haben die Jungs von Canyon da noch andere Schrauben für die Adapter verwendet?
> 
> Ich liefer später ein paar Bilder nach. Vielleicht klärt das die Angelegenheit. Hat mich nämlich auch schon gewundert, wesshalb ich, als scheinbar Einziger, was modifizieren musste.


----------



## Christofeliz (3. April 2013)

So, hier nun die Bilder:

Vorn besagte, bearbeitete Schraube, denke ich, gut zu erkennen. Montiert ist hier eine Avid 203mm G3CS Bremsscheibe. Eventuell hätte ich mir das Abdrehen sparen können und nur eine entsprechend große Phase an der kritischen Seite angebracht, wie sie nun ja auch in kleiner Form dran ist. Aber naja, nu is wech und drandrehen geht nich.  Zur Not, neue/andere Schraube und gut is.

Hinten ist der Sattel mit den Beilagscheiben zu sehen. Desweiteren erkennt man die, für mein Verständnis, optimale Ausnutzung der Bremsfläche an der hinteren Scheibe (185mm G3CS). Vorn sieht das genauso aus.

Unterm Strich, bis auf die Schraube (nur Einzelfall?), was aber auch keinen Beinbruch darstellt, problemlose Montage und Justage. Allerdings bei meiner 203/185 Scheibenkombi und dem Strive-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (3. April 2013)

Wie ihr hier schön sehen könnt, hat die Bremse genug Platz und die Schraube stört nicht.
Avid Bremsscheibe: Scheibengröße Ø203 / 180 mm





















BlackLupo schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 2012er ES 9.0, dass wird wahrscheinlich der Grund sein, dass du deine Schrauben modifizieren muß.
> Bei mir war nichts im Weg.
> Kann auch Fotos von meiner Bremse heute Abend mal posten.


----------



## wholeStepDown (3. April 2013)

danke für die infos, zee ist unterwegs.

Ich suche momentan noch einen adäquaten Ersatz für den Syncros AM Vorbau- der ist mir ein Tick zu lang (70mm). 
Den Syncros FR V2 gibts grad um die 30 Euro - 50mm und 8°- spricht etwas gegen den?


----------



## Zhen (3. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was der Strive-Rahmen  (2011) inklusive Dämpfer (Monarch RT3) wiegt? Habe leider gerade keine Möglichkeit, das exakt zu ermitteln.


----------



## potzblitzer (3. April 2013)

Mein Strive für die Saison 2013. Neu sind:
- Kurbel (XT 2Fach, momentan noch ohne Bash und KeFü)
- Bremsen und Scheiben (Zee + RT 86 Ice Tech 203/180)
- Cockpit: Lenker Spank Subrosa + Spank Spike Vorbau Bearclaw 50mm
- Schaltwerk X9 Type 2
- Trigger X9

Gewicht: k.a.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. April 2013)

Mein Vorbau war mit 80 mm auch zu lang, habe mir folgenden Hussefelt Vorbau  (40 mm) gekauft:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30227_Hussefelt-Vorbau-OS-.html



wholeStepDown schrieb:


> danke für die infos, zee ist unterwegs.
> 
> Ich suche momentan noch einen adäquaten Ersatz für den Syncros AM Vorbau- der ist mir ein Tick zu lang (70mm).
> Den Syncros FR V2 gibts grad um die 30 Euro - 50mm und 8°- spricht etwas gegen den?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. April 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Mein Strive für die Saison 2013. Neu sind:
> - Kurbel (XT 2Fach, momentan noch ohne Bash und KeFü)
> - Bremsen und Scheiben (Zee + RT 86 Ice Tech 203/180)
> - Cockpit: Lenker Spank Subrosa + Spank Spike Vorbau Bearclaw 50mm
> ...



In der richtung wär meins auch geworden, aber mitn schwarz/weißen rahmen, aber leider hat mir jemand das bike im outlet weggeschnappt. XT-Krubel, Zee etc., ach menno


----------



## Christofeliz (4. April 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Wie ihr hier schön sehen könnt, hat die Bremse genug Platz und die Schraube stört nicht.
> Avid Bremsscheibe: Scheibengröße Ø203 / 180 mm



Soviele Möglichkeiten für Unterschiede gibts da ja nu nich. Ich habe die Schraube selbst im Verdacht und werde mal die Höhe des Schraubenkopfes messen. Natürlich der unbearbeiteten Schraube.

Mir ist allerdings auch aufgefallen, dass wir 2 unterschiedliche Adapter haben. Meiner ist gebogen, deiner gerade mit Stufe. Wäre doch möglich, dass die Adapterstärke an der Anschraubstelle "optimiert" wurde und bei dir etwas schmaler ist?

Ich mess das bei mir heut Abend mal nach.


----------



## Der_Graue (4. April 2013)

Am Adapter habe ich selbst nichts gemacht, ist so Orginal-Canyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ist gut möglich, dass sie ganz einfach ein anderes Modell von einem
anderen Hersteller genommen haben, denke aber, dass das mit dem
abgedrehten Kopf schon OK ist.












Christofeliz schrieb:


> Soviele Möglichkeiten für Unterschiede gibts da ja nu nich. Ich habe die Schraube selbst im Verdacht und werde mal die Höhe des Schraubenkopfes messen. Natürlich der unbearbeiteten Schraube.
> 
> Mir ist allerdings auch aufgefallen, dass wir 2 unterschiedliche Adapter haben. Meiner ist gebogen, deiner gerade mit Stufe. Wäre doch möglich, dass die Adapterstärke an der Anschraubstelle "optimiert" wurde und bei dir etwas schmaler ist?
> 
> Ich mess das bei mir heut Abend mal nach.


----------



## Gmias (4. April 2013)

Habe mir gerade nen neuen LRS gegönnt (ZTR Flow EX) und brauche dazu auch neue Reifen (vielleicht Muddy Mary 2.5) . Jetz meine Frage. Ist diese Kombination am Strive sinnvoll bzw möglich?

Crankbrothers Iodine 3 LRS zu verkaufen


----------



## wholeStepDown (4. April 2013)

wieso nicht? Meinst du wegen dem Hinterbau?
Ich hab hinten einen Ardent 2.6 drin, allerdings hat die 2.5 Mary (bei mir vorne verbaut) noch etwas mehr auf den Hüften als der 2.6er Ardent (laut Datenbank). Aber abgesehen davon würde ich hinten auch keine MM einspannen- Rollwiderstand und so... oder hast du befürchtung wegen den Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (4. April 2013)

Warum willst du deinen Crankbrothers Iodine 3 LRS verkaufen?
Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Habe nämlich den gleichen LRS und finde ihn einfach nur GEIL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Einen 2,5er wird du hinten nicht fahren können, ist nicht genug Platz da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gmias schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade nen neuen LRS gegönnt (ZTR Flow EX) und brauche dazu auch neue Reifen (vielleicht Muddy Mary 2.5) . Jetz meine Frage. Ist diese Kombination am Strive sinnvoll bzw möglich?
> 
> Crankbrothers Iodine 3 LRS zu verkaufen


----------



## potzblitzer (4. April 2013)

Gmias schrieb:


> (vielleicht Muddy Mary 2.5)



Wenn du Lust hast dich mit Traktorreifen am HR den Berg hoch zu quälen dann nur zu  Wenn du natürlich nur Bergab fährst ist das was anderes..allerdings würde ich dann behaupten dass du dann das falsche Bike fährst.

Mein Tipp: Hinten was leicht rollendes und vorne kannst nen dicken Gripreifen aufziehen. Bei MM reicht 2,35 locker..


----------



## Boardi05 (4. April 2013)

Ich hab am AM vorne auch die MM in 2,35, is schon ne breite sau, hinten möcht ich den aber nicht haben, FatAlbert oder HansDampf sind hinten besser.


----------



## wholeStepDown (4. April 2013)

Absolut!
Ich hab mir die beiden dicken nur geholt, weil die iwo im Angebot waren... vorne isses ja prinzipiell wurscht, ob 2.35 oder 2.5.
Der 2.6er Ardent fürs Heck muss wirklich nicht sein, aber der läuft super dort. Wenns irgendwann (!) mal Sommer werden sollte (inkl. Gardasee und so) werde ich wohlmöglich die MM vorne tauschen gegen... Minion? High Roller? BB?


----------



## ufp (4. April 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Mein Strive für die Saison 2013.
> 
> Gewicht: k.a.


Sehr schön .
Aber es sieht eher nach blau-weiß, denn blau-alu (gebürstet) aus.

Und trotzdem, wir wollen Gewichte sehen .


----------



## kraft_werk (4. April 2013)

Ich hab mir mal den Spass erlaubt, die Mary zu messen..

Felge ist die Flow EX, Die Mary vorn in 2.5 ist 66mm breit, hinten in 2.35 sind es 64mm. Sieht brutal aus, rollt auch relativ schwer, aber Touren ist damit locker noch drin


----------



## Gmias (4. April 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Warum willst du deinen Crankbrothers Iodine 3 LRS verkaufen?
> Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
> Habe nämlich den gleichen LRS und finde ihn einfach nur GEIL
> 
> ...


Ich bin mit dem CB LRS auch sehr zufrieden. bis auf die Ersatzteilversorgung und das zentrieren. Das ist bei dem Hope/Flow Ex natürlich wesentlich einfacher. Dazu kommt noch das die CB Felge sehr schmal ist und ich nur Gutes über den ZTR gehört habe.


----------



## Gmias (4. April 2013)

Danke für die vielen schnellen un kompetenten Antworten. Werde dann doch zu den 2.35ern greifen.


----------



## potzblitzer (4. April 2013)

ufp schrieb:


> Sehr schön .
> Aber es sieht eher nach blau-weiß, denn blau-alu (gebürstet) aus.
> 
> Und trotzdem, wir wollen Gewichte sehen .



Es ist ja auch blau/weiß aus 2012. Gewicht werde ich mal wenn ne Waage zur Hand ist euch zu Liebe messen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (4. April 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch blau/weiß aus 2012. Gewicht werde ich mal wenn ne Waage zur Hand ist euch zu Liebe messen



Sehr schön!

Wer was Schwarz-Oranges wollte, muss jetzt auf Gebrauchtes warten, das 9.0 Race ist ausverkauft! 

Bin jetzt mal ein Strive gefahren umgerüstet auf Lyrik Gabel und Monarch Plus Dämpfer! Echt toll!


----------



## Der_Graue (4. April 2013)

So hatte ich zuerst auch gedacht, mich aber dann anders entschieden und den LSR behalten, da man Ersatzspeichen über Canyon realtiv easy bekommen kann.
Man bekommt die Speichen sogar in den Orginalfarben, was in der USA leider nicht möglich ist.
Habe mir 4 Ersatzspeichen nebst Zubehör bei Canyon bestellt und werde sie morgen in Koblenz, zu einem Preis von ca. 32  abholen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ein solcher Satz kostet in den USA bei CB 25 USD + Versandkosten.



Gmias schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem CB LRS auch sehr zufrieden. bis auf die Ersatzteilversorgung und das zentrieren. Das ist bei dem Hope/Flow Ex natürlich wesentlich einfacher. Dazu kommt noch das die CB Felge sehr schmal ist und ich nur Gutes über den ZTR gehört habe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Wie ihr hier schön sehen könnt, hat die Bremse genug Platz und die Schraube stört nicht.


Das liegt in deinem Fall daran, dass du die Avid Schrauben benutzt hast und Christofeliz Shimano (?) Schrauben.




potzblitzer schrieb:


> Kurbel (XT 2Fach, *momentan noch ohne Bash und KeFü*)


Das ist mir im anderen Thread auch direkt aufgefallen. Einen normalen Bash wirst du an der Kurbel auch nicht montieren können. Wird dann wohl eine TRS Dual oder X-Guide werden?
Das Rad gefällt mir außerordentlich gut, obwohl die Farbkombi eigentlich nicht so meins ist.




Gmias schrieb:


> Werde dann doch zu den 2.35ern greifen.


Sehr gute Entscheidung! Hätten dich die Anderen nicht schon überzeugt, hätte ich auch nochmal versucht, dich zur Vernunft zu bringen  Ich hatte die 2.5er MM auch schonmal getestet und die waren mir selbst für den Park-LRS zu wuchtig... die rollen sogar bergab nur sehr mäßig. Ist wohl eher etwas für Leute, die in langsam in extrem steilen/technischen Gelände unterwegs sind oder extreme Fahrer, die das Mehr an Grip-Potential auch ausreizen können. Für normalen Enduro-Einsatz halte ich die für übertrieben. Ich fahre seit Jahren 2.35/2.4er Schwalbe Reifen und bin absolut zufrieden damit.


----------



## Gmias (4. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehr gute Entscheidung! Hätten dich die Anderen nicht schon überzeugt, hätte ich auch nochmal versucht, dich zur Vernunft zu bringen  Ich hatte die 2.5er MM auch schonmal getestet und die waren mir selbst für den Park-LRS zu wuchtig... die rollen sogar bergab nur sehr mäßig. Ist wohl eher etwas für Leute, die in langsam in extrem steilen/technischen Gelände unterwegs sind oder extreme Fahrer, die das Mehr an Grip-Potential auch ausreizen können. Für normalen Enduro-Einsatz halte ich die für übertrieben. Ich fahre seit Jahren 2.35/2.4er Schwalbe Reifen und bin absolut zufrieden damit.


 
Bin oft in dem von dir angesprochenem Gelände unterwegs. Werde mir den 2.5er mal zum probieren für vorn holen.


----------



## Der_Graue (4. April 2013)

@ Smubob: Habe die Schrauben überhaupt nicht angepackt, ist Orginal-Weiß-Nicht-Was-FÜR-EINE-FIRMA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das liegt in deinem Fall daran, dass du die Avid Schrauben benutzt hast und Christofeliz Shimano (?) Schrauben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2013)

Ok, in dem Fall ist der für vorne schon keine schlechte Sache -> mehr Grip + Dämpfung. Der Rollwiderstand ist halt im Vergleich zum 2.35er schon enorm...! Hat mich, da ich zwar gerne auch Verblocktes fahre, aber doch generell eher die schnellere Fahrweise bevorzuge, einfach zu sehr gestört, da es auf solchen Trails eher hinderlich ist und andererseits keinen nutzbaren Vorteil zum 2.35er bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christofeliz (4. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das liegt in deinem Fall daran, dass du die Avid Schrauben benutzt hast und Christofeliz Shimano (?) Schrauben.


 
Ich habe das Strive Anfang 2011 so bei Canyon gekauft. Die Avid Bremsen waren quasi Serie. Nun hab ich die Zee montiert. Die Adapter und die dafür notwendigen Schrauben sind noch seit 2011 dieselben.
Ich würde also jetzt, als jemand der Shimano-Schrauben nicht von Avid-Schrauben zu unterscheiden vermag, davon ausgehen, Avid-Schrauben vorzufinden.

Im Endeffekt funktioniert es ja nun auch und ich bin scheinbar nur der Einzelfall. Ich wollte nur auf mein Problem aufmerksam machen, da ich bis dato nur von der problemlosen Montage der Zee am Strive gelesen hatte.


----------



## potzblitzer (4. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist mir im anderen Thread auch direkt aufgefallen. Einen normalen Bash wirst du an der Kurbel auch nicht montieren können. Wird dann wohl eine TRS Dual oder X-Guide werden?
> Das Rad gefällt mir außerordentlich gut, obwohl die Farbkombi eigentlich nicht so meins ist.



Danke, ich war letztes Jahr auch etwas skeptisch wegen dem vielen Weiß, bin auch sonst eher der "black is beautyful" typ, aber ich mag die Farbe mittlerweile sehr gern und bin happy damit 

Wegen der XT Kurbel weiß ich schon, hatte auch überlegt die 3Fach zu nehmen und dann das dritte Blatt abzubauen, aber hab mich dann doch für die 2fach entschieden und werde dann wie du schon sagst einen von beiden nachrüsten. KeFü überlege ich auch noch, dank Type2 gehts aber auch erstmal so ne Weile. Muss erstmal wieder Kohle ins Haus fließen, das Tuning Programm war nicht grade billig


----------



## sw92 (4. April 2013)

sw92 schrieb:


> Hey, hab mir das Strive 7.0 in L bestellt. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Hub die Reverb hat? Auf der Canyon-Website finde ich "150 mm", vom Canyon-Service hab ich via E-Mail allerdings die Information "125 mm" bekommen. Habe dort nochmal nachgefragt, aber vielleicht kann hier ja jemand von seinem 13er Strive berichten.
> 
> Viele Grüße



So, gestern habe ich vom Canyon-Service die Antwort bekommen, dass in den 13er Strive-Modellen eine Reverb mit 125 mm Hub verbaut wird. Die Angabe auf der Homepage (150 mm) sei ein Irrtum und werde bald behoben.
Ärgerlich wie ich finde, aber was will man machen.


----------



## Thomas800 (4. April 2013)

Komisch, ich habe ein Strive 7.0 2013 und meine Reverb hat 150mm !


----------



## Micha382 (4. April 2013)

Ich würde auch mal behaupten dass meine 150mm hat


----------



## sw92 (4. April 2013)

Mein Bike ist heut rausgegangen, bin dann mal gespannt was ich kriege. Einfach so das Setup umstellen ist ja nicht so spitze :/


----------



## Chrisinger (4. April 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Mein Strive für die Saison 2013. Neu sind:
> - Kurbel (XT 2Fach, momentan noch ohne Bash und KeFü)
> - Bremsen und Scheiben (Zee + RT 86 Ice Tech 203/180)
> - Cockpit: Lenker Spank Subrosa + Spank Spike Vorbau Bearclaw 50mm
> ...



Wie fährt sich denn die Mountain King / Rubber Queen Mischung? Ich hab momentan 2 mal die RQ drauf und bin am überlegen ob hinten auch auf den MK II Protection wechsel


----------



## potzblitzer (4. April 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich denn die Mountain King / Rubber Queen Mischung? Ich hab momentan 2 mal die RQ drauf und bin am überlegen ob hinten auch auf den MK II Protection wechsel



Hatte ich vorher auch mal ausprobiert. Aber mir kams sehr schwer vor hinten mit der Queen. Der MK2 rollt dagegen super angenehm leicht, bei guter Selbstreinigung und Traktion. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, bislang der beste Hinterreifen den ich hatte. Fahr ihn mit Schlauch in 2.4 Prot bei 1,8 Bar.


----------



## Chrisinger (4. April 2013)

Werde ich dann auch mal probieren. Gewichtsunterschied ist ja auch einiges


----------



## Der_Graue (4. April 2013)

Wieso komisch, steht doch in der Canyon Bikebeschreibung drin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn du sie nicht möchtest, kannst du gerne meine 120er haben, ist vom
2012 Modell, was ich vor einem Monat bei Canyon gekauft habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hat mittlerweile einen neuen 40er Vorbau, 760er Syntace *Vector 7075 High10 Lenker* und ne Shimano Zee spendiert bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thomas800 schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habe ein Strive 7.0 2013 und meine Reverb hat 150mm !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (4. April 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


>



Haben will das Bike, menno 

Die Zee montieren nun immer mehr Leute, spricht sich wohl rum, dass er ne TOP Bremse ist.


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. April 2013)

kann es nur bestätigen


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

Christofeliz schrieb:


> Ich habe das Strive Anfang 2011 so bei Canyon gekauft. Die Avid Bremsen waren quasi Serie. Nun hab ich die Zee montiert. Die Adapter und die dafür notwendigen Schrauben sind noch seit 2011 dieselben.
> Ich würde also jetzt, als jemand der Shimano-Schrauben nicht von Avid-Schrauben zu unterscheiden vermag, davon ausgehen, Avid-Schrauben vorzufinden.


Ok, dann haben die bei Canyon vermutlich mal andere Schrauben genommen, die gerade da waren oder so... denn die abgerundeten Köpfe sehen für mich SEHR nach Avid aus (waren jedenfalls an ALLEN Avids dran, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte) und die bei dir sind ja offensichtlich andere...! Aber Hauptsache, es passt jetzt!




potzblitzer schrieb:


> Wegen der XT Kurbel weiß ich schon, hatte auch überlegt die 3Fach zu nehmen und dann das dritte Blatt abzubauen, aber hab mich dann doch für die 2fach entschieden und werde dann wie du schon sagst einen von beiden nachrüsten. KeFü überlege ich auch noch, dank Type2 gehts aber auch erstmal so ne Weile. Muss erstmal wieder Kohle ins Haus fließen, das Tuning Programm war nicht grade billig


Ja, das mit der Kohle kenne ich... wäre dem nicht so, würde ich wohl gerade auf XX1 umbauen 
Dass mit Type 2 die Kettenführung zum Teil echt überflüssig wird, überrascht mich, als jemanden der immer noch mit Steinzeit-Technik (9-fach) unterwegs ist, doch schon etwas. Werde ich wohl egal wie beim nächsten Schaltwerk auch an Bord haben. Aber jetzt erstmal demnächst (wenn alle Teile da sind) auf 1-fach vorne umbauen, ich freu mich schon sehr drauf! Die KeFü (MRP Micro) ist auch schon da und echt ein feines Teil


----------



## Christofeliz (5. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, dann haben die bei Canyon vermutlich mal andere Schrauben genommen, die gerade da waren oder so... denn die abgerundeten Köpfe sehen für mich SEHR nach Avid aus (waren jedenfalls an ALLEN Avids dran, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte) und die bei dir sind ja offensichtlich andere...! Aber Hauptsache, es passt jetzt!



Jop, tut es.

Plug and Play wäre für uns alle wohl eh zu einfach.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. April 2013)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand das 2013er 9.0 oder 9.0SL?


----------



## waldi28 (5. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand das 2013er 9.0 oder 9.0SL?



Am Samstag hab ich mein 9.0 in Koblenz abgeholt 
Morgen wird es mal ausgiebig getestet


----------



## Boardi05 (5. April 2013)

sind da die schalthebel mit den bremsgriffen eins? Denn ich hätt eigentlich vor die bremse zu verkaufen, geht aber dann ja nicht, wenn die schalthebel dran hängen. 

und welche farbe haste genommen?


----------



## waldi28 (5. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> sind da die schalthebel mit den bremsgriffen eins? Denn ich hätt eigentlich vor die bremse zu verkaufen, geht aber dann ja nicht, wenn die schalthebel dran hängen.
> 
> und welche farbe haste genommen?



Bremse, Schaltung und auch die Reverb Stealth sind an der MatchMaker-Schelle befestigt.
Das Cockpit ist so schön kompakt und kann auch perfekt eingestellt werden.

Ich hab meins in Stealth genommen. Sieht in dem matt-schwarz super aus.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. April 2013)

Ich würd es eventuell auch schwar nehmen, wieviel grün issn da eigentlich? Nur felgen oder auch woanders?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (5. April 2013)

Bei den Laufrädern ist die äußere Hälfte der Speichen und die innere Fläche des Laufrades grün. Dann noch die Sattelklemme und ein Teil des Vorbaus.
Ich hab mir noch die ODI Yeti-Griffe mit grünen Klemmen montiert. Das Grün der Klemmen ist aber etwas heller als der Rest.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. April 2013)

Hmmm, ne dann werd ich wohl eher das SL nehmen, Laufräder und Bremsen verkaufen. Wenn nur das grün auf den felgen gwesen wär dann gut, aber im Vorbau gfällt dann nicht.

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Der_Graue (6. April 2013)

@Boardi05: Das geht, habe die Kombi-X0 Schaltung + Bremshebel gehabt.
Habe meine Bremse Avid 7 ohne Lenkerschellen und Adapter bei ebay verkauft.
Bekam noch 91  dafür 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ist wirklich kein Problem mit den neuen Bremshebeln, schicke dir mal ein Foto von der neuen Lenkeranordnung.



Boardi05 schrieb:


> sind da die schalthebel mit den bremsgriffen eins? Denn ich hätt eigentlich vor die bremse zu verkaufen, geht aber dann ja nicht, wenn die schalthebel dran hängen.
> 
> und welche farbe haste genommen?


----------



## Mecka-Joe (6. April 2013)

Hallo Strive-ler,

ich möchte mir ein Strive bestellen.
Bin mir aber nicht im klaren ob ich
Größe M oder L nehmen soll,
den bei Eingabe der Schrittlänge 88 cm
wird größe L angezeigt.

Wer von euch hat ähnliche Maße:
Körpergröße 182 cm
Körpergewicht 81 kg
Torsolänge 70 cm
Füßlänge 27 cm
Schrittlänge 87 cm
Schulterbreite 46 cm
Armlänge 66 cm

Welche Größe habt ihr gewählt?

Gruß Joe


----------



## Jason13 (6. April 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Hallo Strive-ler,
> 
> ich möchte mir ein Strive bestellen.
> Bin mir aber nicht im klaren ob ich
> ...



Guck einfach mal im thread, so was wird hier tausendfach gefragt... Da is garantiert jemand mit deinen Maßen


----------



## Der_Graue (6. April 2013)

So ist die Anordnung Lenker Schaltung + Bremse bei mir, ist sogar noch Platz für ne Klingel, wenn ich damit läute,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dreht sich sogar meine Frau noch um 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/2g/87/2g87oy84r0jg/large_Lenker_Rechts_01.jpg?0
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/a0/zz/a0zzqagvtaf5/large_Lenker_Links_02.jpg?0
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/x9/a4/x9a4edbufohe/large_Lenker_Links_03.jpg?0
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/ov/g7/ovg7yq2r30nw/large_Lenker_Links_01.jpg?0




BlackLupo schrieb:


> @_Boardi05_: Das geht, habe die Kombi-X0 Schaltung + Bremshebel gehabt.
> Habe meine Bremse Avid 7 ohne Lenkerschellen und Adapter bei ebay verkauft.
> Bekam noch 91  dafür
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (6. April 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Hallo Strive-ler,
> 
> ich mÃ¶chte mir ein Strive bestellen.
> Bin mir aber nicht im klaren ob ich
> ...



Ich hab annÃ¤hernd die gleichen Masse wie du, d.h. ich bin 183 groÃ bei 83 cm SchrittlÃ¤nge und hab den M Rahmen.
Dies aber nur weil mir der L Rahmen vom Sitzrohr mit der SchrittlÃ¤nge zu groÃ war. Ich hÃ¤tte die Reverb nicht ganz ausfahren kÃ¶nnen um bequem zu sitzen. Mit deiner SL hÃ¤tte ich das L genommen, das hat sich einen Tick angenehmer angefÃ¼hlt ð


----------



## stromb6 (6. April 2013)

Wie kann man nur so ne seltsame Warze an den Lenker schrauben?


----------



## wholeStepDown (6. April 2013)

er meinen eine klingel?

ich habe auch so eine kleine schwarze am lenker. es kommt noch schlimmer: ich fahr nach einer tour gerne mit den jungs an die tanke und hol mir den paulaner hefeweizen AUS DER DOSE. 
gentlemen, let the shit storm...
 @BlackLupo
was ist an der anordnung nun anders? ober bin ich doof...?


----------



## JulianM. (6. April 2013)

was fällt euch bloß ein???


----------



## ufp (6. April 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Hallo Strive-ler,
> 
> ich möchte mir ein Strive bestellen.
> Bin mir aber nicht im klaren ob ich
> ...


Also ich bin 172 und Schrittlänge 77-78 und mir wurde vom Konfigurator zu *S geraten*. Als ich dann das S hatte, war es mir um eine Spur zu klein. Klar kann man mit Vorbau, Sattelstütze etc noch ein bisserl was machen, aber ich hab es dann letztendlich zurückgeschickt...



Jason13 schrieb:


> Guck einfach mal im thread, so was wird hier tausendfach gefragt... Da is garantiert jemand mit deinen Maßen


Genau, such mal in den 50 Seiten und 1264 Beiträgen


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2013)

ich geh euch nun n bissl auf di nerven, da ich vllt einen abnehmer fürs Nerve hab.

Hat hier shcon jemand vom Nerve AM oder XC zum Strive gewechselt?

Hat jemand einen vergleich zwischen den zwei bikes? 

Da ich doch sehr viel bergauf fahre, brauch ich ein bike was sich hochtreten lässt, auch steile rampen und ohne dass es hinten wippt.

Bin ich da mitn Strive schon richtig oder soll ich beim Nerve bleiben?

Bitte um ehrliche Antworten.


----------



## Der_Graue (6. April 2013)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, war ich echt überrascht, wie gut sich das Strive den Berg hochradeln läßt und das obwohl ich ne Hammerschmidt
Kurbel fahre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am Berg wirst keine Rennen gewinnen, aber es funkt super und bergab sowieso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Boardi05 schrieb:


> ich geh euch nun n bissl auf di nerven, da ich vllt einen abnehmer fürs Nerve hab.
> 
> Hat hier shcon jemand vom Nerve AM oder XC zum Strive gewechselt?
> 
> ...


----------



## sirios (6. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> ich geh euch nun n bissl auf di nerven, da ich vllt einen abnehmer fürs Nerve hab.
> 
> Hat hier shcon jemand vom Nerve AM oder XC zum Strive gewechselt?
> 
> ...


 @FlyingLizard hat vom XC zum Strive gewechselt. Ich bin vorher schon mit ihm sehr sehr viele Touren gefahren und hatte auch mit dem Strive nie wirklich Probleme da mitzuhalten. Ich denke er bereut den Wechsel auch nicht und wir fahren auch viel bergauf. Keine Sorge also, es lässt sich ganz gemütlich bergauf pedallieren !


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2013)

Und wie schauts mit dem wippen aus? 
Wenn ich das Propedal am Nerve anmache, dann bewegt sichr der hinterbau kenen mm, egal wie unrund ich trete, is erstaunlich.

Die die ein 2013er haben, wie issn des mit diesem CTD zeugs, merkt man da unterschiede? N kumpel hat grad das Ghost gekauft und der sagt weder bei der Gabel noch am Dämpfer merkt er was.

Gabel blockieren wirds beim 2013er auch nicht geben, oder?


----------



## Der_Graue (6. April 2013)

Vorher wurde die Schalt- und Bremseinheit mit einer Lenkerschelle gehalten, war halt kompakter.
Nun muß man, da SRAM und Shimano miteinander nicht komparibel sind, halt beides seperat am Lenker befestigen, wie es halt früher war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Klingel hat schon so manchen Streit mit Wanderen verhindert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wholeStepDown schrieb:


> er meinen eine klingel?
> 
> ich habe auch so eine kleine schwarze am lenker. es kommt noch schlimmer: ich fahr nach einer tour gerne mit den jungs an die tanke und hol mir den paulaner hefeweizen AUS DER DOSE.
> gentlemen, let the shit storm...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (6. April 2013)

ahsooo.... ich hab ja eh schon n shimano/sram mix am lenker- da ändert sich nichts. Zee ist heute gekommen, aber ich warte mit cockpit update noch auf neuen vorbau und die griffe- bin mal gespannt, wie sich das dann im paket anfühlt.

@ boardi05
ich bin vom ESX (Vorgänger vom AM) aufs Strive umgestiegen. 
Wippen tut bei mir nichts (fahre aber auch gemütlich im sitzen).

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich das hochfahren insbesondere durch die aufrechtere Sitzposition merklich angenehmer finde wie mit dem Ur-Am.
Gewiss bin ich nicht der schnellste hoch, aber das liegt weniger am Bike sondern eher daran, dass ich nun einfach relaxter in einem (festen) Tempo die Anstiege nochtrete. Mit dem ESX (und auch früher mit Hardtail) hab ich nur deswegen mehr Gas hoch gegeben, weil mich das hochfahren ansich genervt hat (RÜckenschmerzen nach einer Zeit usw) - keine Spur mehr davon. 
Locker bleiben ist aber eh universell


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2013)

Ok, danke für die Antworten, dann scheint das Strive wohl nicht ganz verkehrt zu sein. Schad dass es kein deep black an /white gibt, das ist und bleibt meine Traumfarbe, aber wenn ich das Nerve verkauft bekomm, dann werd ich mir wohl das 9.0 SL holen, Bremse und Laufräder stehen dann gleich schon mal zum verkauf


----------



## Gmias (6. April 2013)

mein gecleantes 9.0 2012. Lack geht super runter mit http://www.scheidel.com/produkte/sonderprodukte/130-farbloeser-epr.html . Die Gabel wird noch schwarz seidenmatt lackiert und schwarze Bremsen montiert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der X0 Trail gemacht?


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> So ist die Anordnung Lenker Schaltung + Bremse bei mir, ist sogar noch Platz für ne Klingel, wenn ich damit läute,
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/2g/87/2g87oy84r0jg/large_Lenker_Rechts_01.jpg?0 dreht sich sogar meine Frau noch um
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/2g/87/2g87oy84r0jg/large_Lenker_Rechts_01.jpg?0
> ...



Danke für die Bilder, dann werd ich die X0Trail vom SL wohl auch ohne schellen verkaufen müssen, da die Reverb ja leider am Bremshebel hängt, menno is des zeugs nervig. 

Ich hab Bremse Reverb und schalthebel alle 3 mit eigener schelle, klappt super und schaut auch relativ sauber aus.


----------



## Gmias (6. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder, dann werd ich die X0Trail vom SL wohl auch ohne schellen verkaufen müssen, da die Reverb ja leider am Bremshebel hängt, menno is des zeugs nervig.
> Ich hab Bremse Reverb und schalthebel alle 3 mit eigener schelle, klappt super und schaut auch relativ sauber aus.


 
bist du unzufrieden mit der x0 trail? wollte mir die nächstes Monat an meins schrauben weil mit der die cleane cockpit-optik bleibt


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2013)

Ich hab noch keine, hab auch noch kein Strive.

Ich hab am Nerve grad die Zee dran, die behalt ich, auch die Crossmax SX werden behalten und am Strive weitergefahren, genau wie die Zee, deswegen kommt die Trail runter, der LRS vom 9.0 SL wird auch gleich verkauft und meiner montiert, n neuer verkauft sich besser als meiner, den ich 4 mal gefahren bin bis jetzt.

Wenn ich die Bremse komplett mit den Schellen verkaufe, was würde ich brauchen um den Reverbhebel weiterzuverwenden? Das Teil hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23376_Matchmaker-X-Schellenadapter-.html?


----------



## Der_Graue (7. April 2013)

@Boardi05: hast du eine Zeichnung von der Kombi-Schelle? Wenn ja, könntest du sie mir per PM schIcken?



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder, dann werd ich die X0Trail vom SL wohl auch ohne schellen verkaufen müssen, da die Reverb ja leider am Bremshebel hängt, menno is des zeugs nervig.
> 
> Ich hab Bremse Reverb und schalthebel alle 3 mit eigener schelle, klappt super und schaut auch relativ sauber aus.


----------



## Der_Graue (7. April 2013)

Ja, genau das Teil links brauchst du.



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keine, hab auch noch kein Strive.
> 
> Ich hab am Nerve grad die Zee dran, die behalt ich, auch die Crossmax SX werden behalten und am Strive weitergefahren, genau wie die Zee, deswegen kommt die Trail runter, der LRS vom 9.0 SL wird auch gleich verkauft und meiner montiert, n neuer verkauft sich besser als meiner, den ich 4 mal gefahren bin bis jetzt.
> 
> Wenn ich die Bremse komplett mit den Schellen verkaufe, was würde ich brauchen um den Reverbhebel weiterzuverwenden? Das Teil hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23376_Matchmaker-X-Schellenadapter-.html?


----------



## Micha382 (7. April 2013)

Gmias schrieb:


> mein gecleantes 9.0 2012. Lack geht super runter mit http://www.scheidel.com/produkte/sonderprodukte/130-farbloeser-epr.html . Die Gabel wird noch schwarz seidenmatt lackiert und schwarze Bremsen montiert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der X0 Trail gemacht?



Also ich finde die X0 Trail am Strive super ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (7. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bremse komplett mit den Schellen verkaufe, was wÃ¼rde ich brauchen um den Reverbhebel weiterzuverwenden? Das Teil hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23376_Matchmaker-X-Schellenadapter-.html?



FÃ¼r die Reverb brauchst du gar nichts, die hat eine eigene Schelle. Nur braucht der Abnehmer deiner Bremse dann so eine Schelle, da der rechte Bremshebel mit an der Schelle der Reverb fest gemacht wird ð


----------



## Boardi05 (7. April 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Ja, genau das Teil links brauchst du.



Danke



Micha382 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die X0 Trail am Strive super ð



Das bezweifle ich nicht, ich bin mit der Zee aber vollstens zufrieden, werd also bei der bleiben



Micha382 schrieb:


> FÃ¼r die Reverb brauchst du gar nichts, die hat eine eigene Schelle. Nur braucht der Abnehmer deiner Bremse dann so eine Schelle, da der rechte Bremshebel mit an der Schelle der Reverb fest gemacht wird ð



Ich mÃ¶chte die bremsanlage als ganzes verkaufen, auch scheiben, da verkauf ich sie auch mit zwei schellen, dann kÃ¶nnten 250-300Â rausschaun.


----------



## Micha382 (7. April 2013)

Dass du die Zee nicht unbedingt wieder eintauschst ist mir schon klar, aber die Antwort auf die Frage wie die X0 ist war auch nicht fÃ¼r dich gedacht ð


----------



## Boardi05 (7. April 2013)

Achso, dann SRY. Nicht dass ihr nun denkt ich hab das *die welt dreht sich um mich* Syndrom


----------



## Volker65 (7. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand helfen mein sag monitor beim strive funktioniert nicht.


----------



## JulianM. (7. April 2013)

Falls es mit Reinigung nicht klappt, einschicken. Das Problem hatte hier schonmal jemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (8. April 2013)

Mehr als 150 Euro sind nicht drin, glaube mir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und deine ist gebraucht.
Habe etliche Avid 7 komplette Bremsanlagen-Angebote beobachtet.
Den Mist will keiner, der das Produkt kennt, haben.
--------------------
Ich möchte die bremsanlage als ganzes verkaufen, auch scheiben, da verkauf ich sie auch mit zwei schellen, dann könnten 250-300 rausschaun.[/quote]


----------



## Boardi05 (8. April 2013)

FÃ¼r ne X0 Trail sollten schon 250â¬drin sein, verkauf die ja mit scheiben und adaptern, da sind neu 370â¬ fÃ¤llig. 

Mein plan ist, das Nerve zu verkaufen (was nun hoffenltich klappen sollte)

und dann das Strive 9.0SL zu holen,

da dann die komplette Bremsanlage und die LaufrÃ¤der zu verkaufen, neu und ungefahren. 

Plan von vor nem Monat ca. war das 2012er Nerve im Outlet zu kaufen und fast komplett umzubauen, das Bike is aber nimmer da (und ich glaub ich weis wers gekauft hat...)

Sorry falls ich mich schlecht ausgedrÃ¼ck hab.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. April 2013)

Das du für ne X0-Trail so viel bekommst, könnte sein, aber für ne Elixir 7 bekommst du 150, wenn sie neu ist und du Glück hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wusste garnicht, dass die jetzt die X0-Trail an den Strives 2013 verbauen.
So schlecht soll die doch garnicht sein, würde sie erstmal antesten bevor du sie verkaufst, vielleicht ist sie doch OK.
So habe ich es gemacht, habe das Strive erstmal, so wie es war, Probe gefahren (ca. 20 km) und dann erst entschieden, was neu angeschaft werden muß.
Das blöde ist halt nur, dass du nie das bekommst, was die Gerätschaft eigentlich wert ist, bzw. was sie neu kostet hat.



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Für ne X0 Trail sollten schon 250drin sein, verkauf die ja mit scheiben und adaptern, da sind neu 370 fällig.
> 
> Mein plan ist, das Nerve zu verkaufen (was nun hoffenltich klappen sollte)
> 
> ...


----------



## Boardi05 (8. April 2013)

Am 9.0SL is eine X0 Trail dran, bei den Modellen darunter ist der Bremshebel ein Avid7 der Bremssattel aber ein X0 Trail, fÃ¼r 2013.

Da die X0 Trail neu 370â¬ kostet, sind 250 realistisch, hab schon gesehen, dass die Avid7/XoTrail kombo fÃ¼r knapp 320â¬ wegging.

Die Bremse wird verkauft, ich hab sonst ne Zee hier rumliegen und da mit die Bremse gut passt (ist zurzeit auf dem Nerve montiert, die wird aber nicht mit dem Nerve mitverkauft, das wird wieder komplett auf original umgebaut) werd ich die Zee weiterfahren.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. April 2013)

Habs gesehen, war eben auf der Canyon-Seite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hast recht, mit ner vorhandenen Zee, macht das Sinn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Boardi05 schrieb:


> Am 9.0SL is eine X0 Trail dran, bei den Modellen darunter ist der Bremshebel ein Avid7 der Bremssattel aber ein X0 Trail, für 2013.
> 
> Da die X0 Trail neu 370 kostet, sind 250 realistisch, hab schon gesehen, dass die Avid7/XoTrail kombo für knapp 320 wegging.
> 
> Die Bremse wird verkauft, ich hab sonst ne Zee hier rumliegen und da mit die Bremse gut passt (ist zurzeit auf dem Nerve montiert, die wird aber nicht mit dem Nerve mitverkauft, das wird wieder komplett auf original umgebaut) werd ich die Zee weiterfahren.


----------



## wholeStepDown (8. April 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> So habe ich es gemacht, habe das Strive erstmal, so wie es war, Probe gefahren (ca. 20 km) und dann erst entschieden, was neu angeschaft werden muß.



dito, nur dass ich es ungefähr 1000km Probe gefahren bin  
neu sind mittlerweile reifen, schaltzüge, lenker, komplette bremsanlage, griffe und vorbau.
Das ist aber "nichts" im Vergleich zu denjenigen, die mittlerweile auch schon Gabel und Dämpfer getauscht haben. 
Mein ursprünglicher Plan war ja auch, die Fox gegen eine Lyrik zu tauschen, aber 1.) wie du gesagt hast:



> Das blöde ist halt nur, dass du nie das bekommst, was die Gerätschaft eigentlich wert ist, bzw. was sie neu kostet hat.



 - ein schlechter Witz, was man für die (ungebrauchte) Talas ~ bekommt, und 2.) bin ich mit der Fox mittlerweile eigentlich einigermaßen zufrieden.
Was ich mit dem Hinterbau anstelle, werd ich mir die nächsten Wochen noch überlegen.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. April 2013)

Da bist du aber lange Probe gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hatte auch vor, die Fox gegen ne Lyrik zu tauschen, aber genau wie du sagst, es gibt nichts dafür und deswegen wird sie jetzt eingefahren, koste es was es wolle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wholeStepDown schrieb:


> dito, nur dass ich es ungefähr 1000km Probe gefahren bin
> neu sind mittlerweile reifen, schaltzüge, lenker, komplette bremsanlage, griffe und vorbau.
> Das ist aber "nichts" im Vergleich zu denjenigen, die mittlerweile auch schon Gabel und Dämpfer getauscht haben.
> Mein ursprünglicher Plan war ja auch, die Fox gegen eine Lyrik zu tauschen, aber 1.) wie du gesagt hast:
> ...


----------



## sw92 (8. April 2013)

Hey, 
heut ist mein Strive angekommen. Ich hab tatsächlich eine 125 mm Reverb anstatt einer 150 mm. Laut Canyon sei es ein Fehler auf deren Homepage, dass sie 150 mm angegeben haben. 

Also mal an alle, die ein 2013er Strive haben:

*Habt ihr eine 125 mm oder 150 mm Reverb?!*


----------



## Ripman (8. April 2013)

sw92 schrieb:


> Also mal an alle, die ein 2013er Strive haben:
> 
> *Habt ihr eine 125 mm oder 150 mm Reverb?!*



Wie erkennt man in eingebautem Zustand den Unterschied??


----------



## xc9 (8. April 2013)

sw92 schrieb:


> Hey,
> heut ist mein Strive angekommen. Ich hab tatsächlich eine 125 mm Reverb anstatt einer 150 mm. Laut Canyon sei es ein Fehler auf deren Homepage, dass sie 150 mm angegeben haben.
> 
> Also mal an alle, die ein 2013er Strive haben:
> ...


Also sicher : 150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc9 (8. April 2013)

.


----------



## xc9 (8. April 2013)

Ripman schrieb:


> Wie erkennt man in eingebautem Zustand den Unterschied??



Des ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst , oder ?


----------



## Boardi05 (8. April 2013)

Das würd mich dann auch interessieren ob die Reverb 125mm oder 150mm Hub hat, MJ2013
 @sw92 welches Strive haste genommen?


----------



## sw92 (8. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @_sw92_ welches Strive haste genommen?



Strive 7.0 in Blue/Ice, Größe L...
Gabel scheint okay zu sein, zumindest merkt man einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Modi.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. April 2013)

DAs is schon mal fein zu hören, dass das CTD geht. Wennde zeit hast dann mach doch mal n paar Bilder vom Bike.


----------



## Nesium (8. April 2013)

sw92 schrieb:


> Hey,
> heut ist mein Strive angekommen. Ich hab tatsächlich eine 125 mm Reverb anstatt einer 150 mm. Laut Canyon sei es ein Fehler auf deren Homepage, dass sie 150 mm angegeben haben.
> 
> Also mal an alle, die ein 2013er Strive haben:
> ...



Habe bei meinem 2013er definitv auch eine 150er


----------



## stromb6 (8. April 2013)

Sollten wirklich Reverb's mit verschiedenem Hub verbaut sein könnte es durchaus an den Rahmengrößen der Bikes liegen.


----------



## Chrisinger (8. April 2013)

Mal an die Leute mit nem Strive ESX:





Sehen eure Sitzstreben auch so aus?


----------



## sirios (8. April 2013)

Die sind aus Carbon, oder? Also das sieht aus wie ein Riss, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (8. April 2013)

Ja sind sie.
Wenn ich das wüsste.... Knacken und Knarzen tut nichts und wenn ich mit dem Fingernagel drüber fahr, merkt man auch keine Unebenheit. Mal abwarten wann Canyon antwortet

Bei Sonnenschein hat es heut Mittag so ausgesehen


----------



## Happy-Dog (9. April 2013)

@Chrisinger
Schau mal bei mir ins Album.
So schaut's bei mir aus.
Aber is das nicht ein Carbon Schicht die da ausläuft?


----------



## Chrisinger (9. April 2013)

Es könnte schon auch die Laminierung sein. Hast du am deiner Strebe irgendwo eine Stelle die so ähnlich aussieht?


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. April 2013)

Wenn man auf die grössere Variante des Bildes schaut, würde ich auch aufs Gelege tippen.


----------



## Chrisinger (9. April 2013)

Also meinst du dass es auf Grund der Legung des Gewebes so aussieht


----------



## Happy-Dog (9. April 2013)

Werde heute Abend das Hintrrad mal ausbauen,sauber machen und noch mal alles genau nachschaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (9. April 2013)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. April 2013)

Im Grund ja.
Bei glänzendem Lack wäre das sicherlich eindeutig!


----------



## Mecka-Joe (9. April 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Hallo Strive-ler,
> 
> ich möchte mir ein Strive bestellen.
> Bin mir aber nicht im klaren ob ich
> ...



Hier die Stellungnahme von CANYON zu meiner Frage.

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 06. April 2013, bezüglich Ihrer Frage zur richtigen Rahmengröße.

Gerne helfe ich Ihnen dabei, die richtige Rahmengröße zu finden.

Unser PPS- System ist stark von der Schrittlänge abhängig. Mit Ihren PPS- Daten liegen Sie genau zwischen beiden Größen und könnten daher ein M oder auch L fahren. Der Strive Rahmen ist generell ein kurzer Rahmen der etwas sportlicher und wendiger ausgelegt ist. Sollten Sie beabsichtigen längere Touren zu absolvieren, empfehle ich Ihnen für eine sportliche komfortable Sitzpostion Rahmengröße L. Aufgrund Ihrer Schrittlänge könnten Sie auch noch die Größe M fahren. Diese würde ich Ihnen nur empfehlen, wenn sie bevorzugt rennmäßig und agil zum Beispiel Trails fahren möchten. Das Bike liegt Ihnen in der Größe M wendiger in der Hand und fühlt sich agiler im sportlichen Terrain an. Aufgrund Ihrer PPS- Daten haben Sie einen etwas längeren Oberkörper und sollten bei der Größe M einen längeren Vorbau eventuell wählen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,



Stephan Korneli
Servicecenter


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. April 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Hier die Stellungnahme von CANYON zu meiner Frage.
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
> 
> ...



Servus, ich bin in etwa so groß wie du ,180cm, und hab die gleiche Schrittlänge.
Ab und an tauschen en Kumpel und ich mal für ne Runde die Bikes. Dann fahr ich auf seinem Strive in M und das passt.
Bin auch schon ne Runde auf nem L Strive gefahren und das war mir viel zu lang und zu hoch.
Is definitiv ein geiles Bike und du wirst nix anderes mehr fahren wollen ausser Trails am besten bergab.
Ich empfehle auch M

Viel schbass bei der hoffentlich richtigen Entscheidung


----------



## MaXXimus (9. April 2013)

welchen vorbau wirst kaufen? länge?


----------



## JulianM. (9. April 2013)

http://www.thule.com/de-DE/DE/Products/Bike-Carriers/RoofCarriers/Thule-FreeRide-532

hat jemand erfahrung mit dem fahrradträger? passen da denn meine fat alberts rein?  
sonstige Empfehlungen?


----------



## airfloh46 (9. April 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> http://www.thule.com/de-DE/DE/Products/Bike-Carriers/RoofCarriers/Thule-FreeRide-532
> 
> hat jemand erfahrung mit dem fahrradträger? passen da denn meine fat alberts rein?
> sonstige Empfehlungen?




Hallo ich kann dir den Thule Out Ride 561 empfehlen. Da bauste das Vorderrad aus und verriegelst die Gabel mit der Steckachse im Träger. 
Funktioniert einwandfrei und das Problem mit irgeneinem Halter am Rahmen hast du auch nicht. Die Fat Albert passen auch perfekt in die Schiene.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. April 2013)

Bei den Thule empfehle ich entweder den OutRide 561 oder den ProRide 591, an beiden passt der FA ohne Probleme rein. Beim Outride muss man halt das Vorderrad im Auto unterbringen, aber man hat keine Halter am Rahmen. Da muss dann jeder selber abwägen. Ich hab den ProRide 591 genommen, da ich auch mal zu 4 unterwegs bin und da fehlt mir dann der Platz für die Vorderräder im Kofferraum. 

Vor ein paar Tagen/Wochen wurde auch schon mal ein Bild gepostet mit zwei Strives im ProRide, Flaschenhalter und Dämpfer machen keine Probleme bei der Halteklammer.


----------



## JulianM. (9. April 2013)

alles klar, danke für die info! 
hab mir den freeride bestellt, sollte alles passen!


----------



## Happy-Dog (9. April 2013)

@Chrisinger: 

Habe jetzt mal die Carbonstrebe sauber gemacht und abfotografiert. Habe aber sonst nichts Auffälliges bemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (9. April 2013)

Bei dir ist das Gelege auch bündig mit der Kante unten 
Kann man halt nicht immer so sauber legen.


----------



## Chrisinger (9. April 2013)

Ich frag mich nur warum man das mir gar so arg sieht
 @Happy-Dog danke für die Mühe


----------



## Happy-Dog (9. April 2013)

Wie ChrizZZz oben schon gesagt hat, das Gelege ist einfach nicht immer sauber verlegt. So sieht es zumindest für mich aus. 
 @Chrissinger: Kein Problem, hab den Zahnkranz und die Kette eh tauschen müssen.


----------



## Micha382 (10. April 2013)

So hab grad auch mal geschaut und hab ne 150mm Reverb. Wäre es eine 125er gewesen hätte ich den L-Rahmen genommen


----------



## Boardi05 (11. April 2013)

Könnte der besitzer des 8.0 in raw noch ein paar Bilder vom Strive machen? Danke

Hat das 8.0 eigentlich schon diese TrailAdjust an der Gabel?


----------



## Krokogeil (11. April 2013)

hey ihr strive nutzer, ich bin am überlegen ob strive 9.0 SL oder das torque alpinist...irgendwie find den hinterbau am torque ansprechender, da mir beim strive das ganze etwas suspekt ist mit den 3 lagern...

was würdet ihr mir raten? brauchen werd ich es zu 90% NICHT für den bikepark also ist das schon mal kein kriteríum für mich und touren kann ich mit beiden fahren, schmackes in den beinen ist reichlich vorhanden


----------



## Micha382 (11. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Könnte der besitzer des 8.0 in raw noch ein paar Bilder vom Strive machen? Danke
> 
> Hat das 8.0 eigentlich schon diese TrailAdjust an der Gabel?



Ja hat es und Bilder kann ich dir heute Abend machen


----------



## Boardi05 (11. April 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ja hat es und Bilder kann ich dir heute Abend machen



Dankeschön, irgndwie gefällt nun das Alu doch n bissl und es wär n bissl günstiger als das SL was sonst in frage kommt


----------



## Der_Graue (11. April 2013)

Wenn du genug in den Beinen hast, fahr ein Torque, dann kommt noch mehr hinzu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Krokogeil schrieb:


> hey ihr strive nutzer, ich bin am überlegen ob strive 9.0 SL oder das torque alpinist...irgendwie find den hinterbau am torque ansprechender, da mir beim strive das ganze etwas suspekt ist mit den 3 lagern...
> 
> was würdet ihr mir raten? brauchen werd ich es zu 90% NICHT für den bikepark also ist das schon mal kein kriteríum für mich und touren kann ich mit beiden fahren, schmackes in den beinen ist reichlich vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (11. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dankeschön, irgndwie gefällt nun das Alu doch n bissl und es wär n bissl günstiger als das SL was sonst in frage kommt



Also ich persönlich finde das Alu in natura noch viel schöner als auf den Fotos - RAW eben 
Könntest dir ja noch das Schweizer Modell bestellen, dann bekommst es auch in Schwarz, hatte ich mir auch überlegt. Aber als ich das RAW gesehen hab wollte ich kein schwarzes mehr


----------



## Boardi05 (11. April 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich finde das Alu in natura noch viel schöner als auf den Fotos - RAW eben
> Könntest dir ja noch das Schweizer Modell bestellen, dann bekommst es auch in Schwarz, hatte ich mir auch überlegt. Aber als ich das RAW gesehen hab wollte ich kein schwarzes mehr



Geht nur über umwegen, hab CAnyon DE ne mail geschrieben und mit Canyon Italia telefoniert, beide male di selbe Antwort, wenn zum Sale eins übrig ist dann kann man es kaufen. 

Ansonsten über bekannten in der schweiz, das dauert dann aber und ist auch n aufwand, da hol ich mir dann gleich das kashimablingbling zeugs.


----------



## sasule (11. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dankeschön, irgndwie gefällt nun das Alu doch n bissl und es wär n bissl günstiger als das SL was sonst in frage kommt



Also habe mir auch das 8.0 in raw bestellt und hoffe das es bald eintrifft. Man muss sagen das die Farbe auf der Canyon Seite nicht der Realität entspricht. Ich finde der Aufpreis von 1000 euro für das SL rentiert sich für ein bisschen blingbling an der Gabel und 400g weniger keinesfalls. Wenn dir Schwarz lieber gefällt würde ich versuchen das 8.0 als Schweizer Modell abzugreifen und die 1000 in einen geilen Urlaub zu investieren da haste sicherlich mehr von  Das sind so meine Gedanken zu dem Thema....


----------



## canyon241 (11. April 2013)

Hallo Striver,
ich fahr auch ein es 8.0 aus dem Jahr 2011, wenn ich den Dämpfer wechseln möchte, muss ich da das Nadellager einbauen? oder geht es auch mit normalen Buchsen? Wenn es nur mit Nadellager geht, wie kann ich das aus- und einbauen? Und welche Einbaulänge hat der Rahmen? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antwort(en)


----------



## stromb6 (11. April 2013)

Du benötigst für den Umbau das Nadellager, welches du mitsamt dem Einpresswerkzeug bei Canyon bestellen kannst. Du benötigst einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub.
Oben kannst du Huber Buchsen (22,2*8) verbauen ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yToXgCVdt4"]Montagehilfe - YouTube[/nomedia]) und unten kommt das Nadellager rein.


----------



## Micha382 (11. April 2013)

Hier mal wie versprochen ein paar Bilder von meinem Strive in RAW. Leider gerade erst im Keller gemacht da ich zu spät aus dem Büro gekommen bin, aber wenn du willst mach ich auch morgen bei Tageslicht nochmal welche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. April 2013)

Was für leitungen verlaufen da neben dem flaschenhalter? 
Schaut schon gut aus in raw, ich hoff ich seh es in natura in riva.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Micha382 (11. April 2013)

Das ist einmal die Leitung der Reverb die dann in das Sitzrohr geht und einmal die Leitung für die Hinterradbremse.


----------



## Der_Graue (12. April 2013)

Was kostet das Set?



stromb6 schrieb:


> Du benötigst für den Umbau das Nadellager, welches du mitsamt dem Einpresswerkzeug bei Canyon bestellen kannst. Du benötigst einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub.
> Oben kannst du Huber Buchsen (22,2*8) verbauen (Montagehilfe - YouTube) und unten kommt das Nadellager rein.


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. April 2013)

Bitte sehr 

http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z08&item=24676#tab-accessories


----------



## Der_Graue (12. April 2013)

Mercy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber wat is mit dem Nadellager 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Bitte sehr
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z08&item=24676#tab-accessories


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. April 2013)

laut Zeichnung müsste es die 66 sein. Rechts stehen die Bestellnummern. 
Preis steht nicht dabei


http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/strive_es_11.pdf


----------



## Christofeliz (12. April 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Du benötigst für den Umbau das Nadellager, welches du mitsamt dem Einpresswerkzeug bei Canyon bestellen kannst. Du benötigst einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub.
> Oben kannst du Huber Buchsen (22,2*8) verbauen (Montagehilfe - YouTube) und unten kommt das Nadellager rein.


 
Ich dachte immer das Interessante wäre, die Huber - Lager (Gleitlager?) anstatt dem Nadellager unten einzubauen. Oben hätte ich nichts verändert.
Oder steh ich grad aufm Schlauch?


----------



## Der_Graue (12. April 2013)

Super, ne Ersatzteilzeichnung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Danke dir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Habe für ein beidseitig abdichtetes Nadellager ca. 2,50 Euro bezahlt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






FlyingLizard schrieb:


> laut Zeichnung müsste es die 66 sein Rechts stehen die Bestellnummern.
> Preis steht nicht dabei
> 
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/strive_es_11.pdf


----------



## Der_Graue (12. April 2013)

Da wo die meiste Drehung stattfindet, sollte das Nadellager eingebaut werden.



Christofeliz schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer das Interessante wäre, die Huber - Lager (Gleitlager?) anstatt dem Nadellager unten einzubauen. Oben hätte ich nichts verändert.
> Oder steh ich grad aufm Schlauch?


----------



## Christofeliz (12. April 2013)

Ah ok, vielen Dank. 

Ich war in der Annahme man solle die Huber-Lager gegen das Nadellager tauschen.

Verdammter Schlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (12. April 2013)

wenn wir schon beim thema sind:

wie sind den die erfahrungen mit luftkammer-mod des standarddämpfers vs. neuer dämpfer bezüglich aufwand/kosten - nutzen? 
Jemand hier, der beides schon hinter sich hat? Brauche ich beim luftkammer-mod neue Lager/Buchsen?


----------



## _sebastian (12. April 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> wenn wir schon beim thema sind:
> 
> wie sind den die erfahrungen mit luftkammer-mod des standarddämpfers vs. neuer dämpfer bezüglich aufwand/kosten - nutzen?
> Jemand hier, der beides schon hinter sich hat? Brauche ich beim luftkammer-mod neue Lager/Buchsen?



Also wenn du die Luftkammer austauschen willst, brauchst du keine neuen Buchsen.
Dämpfer raus, alte Luftkammer abschrauben, neue drauf, Dämpfer wieder einbauen.


----------



## xc9 (12. April 2013)

Hallo!
Falls sich jemand für ein Strive interresiert,-aufpassen-Canyon verbaut billigere Teile als auf der Homepage angegeben-in meinem Fall beim7.0 einfachere Kassette,Schaltwerk und Kette.
Antwort von Canyon-ja wir haben die Spezifikationen geaendert,auf der Homepage leider noch nicht (das ist jetzt 3 Wochen her ,es wurde immer noch nicht geaendert.)

Grüße


----------



## Chrisinger (12. April 2013)

Das ist denke ich mal nicht rechtens.
Was hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## mondo-mania (12. April 2013)

xc9 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Falls sich jemand für ein Strive interresiert,-aufpassen-Canyon verbaut billigere Teile als auf der Homepage angegeben-in meinem Fall beim7.0 einfachere Kassette,Schaltwerk und Kette.
> Antwort von Canyon-ja wir haben die Spezifikationen geaendert,auf der Homepage leider noch nicht (das ist jetzt 3 Wochen her ,es wurde immer noch nicht geaendert.)
> 
> Grüße



Sinnvoll bei solchen Vorwürfen wäre 1. was war denn genau verbaut und 2. Als was hast du es gekauft ? (Neurad/Outlet)

Zu 2. muss man nämlich sagen falls du ein Outletbike gekauft hast muss da nicht immer exakt das dran sein was an einer Serienversion dran ist. Das sollte aber in der Komponentenliste aufgeführt sein.

Gruß


----------



## xc9 (12. April 2013)

Statt SLX Kassette- CS- HG 62(ca. halber UVP);statt MidCage-Longcage Schaltwerk  andere Kettenblaetter.Nicht rechtens?wie waers mit Betrug?-zumindest bei der Kassette.Ist ein Neubike.Soll auch kein Vorwurf sein sondern Fakt.


----------



## mondo-mania (12. April 2013)

xc9 schrieb:


> Statt SLX Kassette- CS- HG 62(ca. halber UVP);statt MidCage-Longcage Schaltwerk  andere Kettenblaetter.Nicht rechtens?wie waers mit Betrug?-zumindest bei der Kassette.Neubike.



Hmm Betrug wärs nur wenn vorsätzlich. Das verwechseln einer HG62 mit ner HG80 kann durchaus passieren. Das gleiche mit long und mid cage. Schon mal gefragt ob die es einfach wechseln auf das was zum Kaufdatum in der Stückliste der Homepage stand ?

Sollte eigentlich gar kein Problem sein. Nette, freundlich Art am Telefon vorausgesetzt. Probiers einfach nochmal

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2013)

Ganz klar: nicht geliefert wie bestellt => entweder Preisminderung oder ausgleich durch z. B. Zubehör o. Ä.
Im Notfall, wenn Canyon das verweigern sollte, bleibt nur die Möglichkeit, vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten...


----------



## sw92 (12. April 2013)

@xc9:
Ich hab dir mal eine PN geschickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (12. April 2013)

Christofeliz schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer das Interessante wäre, die Huber - Lager (Gleitlager?) anstatt dem Nadellager unten einzubauen. Oben hätte ich nichts verändert.
> Oder steh ich grad aufm Schlauch?



Das funktioniert so nicht. Du könntest nur versuchen die neuen 2013er Fox Buchsen mit 6mm unten zu verbauen und dann die Achse einfach durchschieben. hat aber noch keiner versucht.

Und oben die Buchsen gegen Huber zu ersetzen macht schon Sinn, das Zeug von Fox hält nämlich nicht besonders lang und die Fox Buchsen sind sauteuer.


----------



## Chrisinger (12. April 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Hier mal wie versprochen ein paar Bilder von meinem Strive in RAW. Leider gerade erst im Keller gemacht da ich zu spät aus dem Büro gekommen bin, aber wenn du willst mach ich auch morgen bei Tageslicht nochmal welche Anhang anzeigen 249551Anhang anzeigen 249552Anhang anzeigen 249553Anhang anzeigen 249554



Mal bitte noch ein paar Bilder bei richtigen Licht und vom ganze Bike


----------



## xc9 (12. April 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Hmm Betrug wärs nur wenn vorsätzlich. Das verwechseln einer HG62 mit ner HG80 kann durchaus passieren. Das gleiche mit long und mid cage. Schon mal gefragt ob die es einfach wechseln auf das was zum Kaufdatum in der Stückliste der Homepage stand ?
> 
> Sollte eigentlich gar kein Problem sein. Nette, freundlich Art am Telefon vorausgesetzt. Probiers einfach nochmal
> 
> Gruß



Canyon ist bewußt, daß sie das Rad anders als auf der Homepage (auch jetzt noch )ausliefern-sind aber nicht bereit die Teile zu tauschen oder anders zu reagieren.


----------



## Micha382 (13. April 2013)

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder mit Tageslicht


----------



## wholeStepDown (13. April 2013)

krass! Mir gefällt's!

Den Lenker würde ich wohl aus rein ästhetischen Gründen tauschen, sowie die decals von den felgen schrubben- aber ansonsten top!


----------



## Micha382 (13. April 2013)

Ich hab den Lenker extra gegen den Race Face getauscht weil ich einen mit mehr Rise wollte und ich finde er passt super 
Das mit den Decals hab ich schon versucht, aber ein normaler Haarfön taugt da nicht und einen Heißluftfön habe ich leider nicht zur Hand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (13. April 2013)

Danke für die bilder, schaut ganz gut aus. 

Haste nun mit mehr rise immer noch das problem, dass die schalthebel am oberrohr streifen? 

Den lenker wer ich sicher auch wechseln, breiter als den am Nerve kann ich nicht fahren, da ich das bike ansonsten nimmer mitn öffi bus fahren kann.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Micha382 (13. April 2013)

Nö mit 30mm gehen die Bremsen und Schalthebel sauber drüber.
Wenn der Regen hier mal aufhört und morgen die Sonne da ist, wird der Umbau mal ausgiebig getestet


----------



## Boardi05 (13. April 2013)

Das hört sich dann ganz gut an, wieviel rise hatn der originale lenker?


----------



## Micha382 (13. April 2013)

Glaub knapp 20mm.


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. April 2013)

heute mal beim Schaltzugwechsel die originale Schelle modifiziert. Jetzt passt sogar die Zee ohne die teuren I Spec- Adapter an die SLX Shifter 
hatte vorerst nur Zeit für die linke Seite zu bearbeiten. 






so sah es vorher aus: 




so siehts jetzt aus:


----------



## Tier (14. April 2013)

Fein gemacht! 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. April 2013)

Hast Du Dein Bike im Ultraschallbad gereinigt? Das sieht ja aus wie frisch aus dem Karton


----------



## FlyingLizard (14. April 2013)

Hehe
Das sieht eigentlich unsauber aus. Kommen gerade in Ottweiler an um es einzusauen. Komm vorbei


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. April 2013)

Mit dem Vorbeikommen war heute leider nichts. Ich bin gestern mit dem MTB von St.Wendel nach Trippstadt gefahren und konnte erst um 18:00 Uhr den Rückweg antreten. Da es schon ein paar Kilometer zu fahren sind und starker Gegenwind herrschte, musste ich etwas Gas geben um noch im Hellen anzukommen 

Heute war daher nur 1,5h leichtes Rollen angesagt.

Am Samstag habe ich noch ein CC-Rennen aber Sonntags werde ich sicherlich mit dem STRIVE in OTW sein


----------



## FlyingLizard (14. April 2013)

da hast du ja schon einiges an Km hinter dir dieses WE  Warst du in Trippstadt auch im Park oder nur Touren?

Nächstes WE siehts bei mir schlecht aus. Werden es aber bestimmt noch schaffen uns da mal zu begegnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> da hast du ja schon einiges an Km hinter dir dieses WE  Warst du in Trippstadt auch im Park oder nur Touren?



Ich war leider nur kurz am Rande des Parks um etwas zu trinken. Mit dem Winterbike wäre ich auf der Strecke etwas Fehl am Platz gewesen 
Da die Entscheidung dort hinzufahren sehr spät gefallen ist und ich den Rückweg noch vor mir hatte, konnte ich mich nicht lange aufhalten. Da ich durch den Wald aus Richtung Schopp kam musste ich zudem etwas suchen. Aber Trippstadt ist zum Glück recht übersichtlich 

"Touren" ist gut gesagt - für die 126 km hatte ich mit dem MTB 5h45min Fahrzeit zur Verfügung...

Auf alle Fälle werde ich dort demnächst mit unserem Junior etwas üben 

Man sieht sich schon noch..


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. April 2013)

nicht schlecht! 

zum üben ist das echt genial dort. werden dort auch öfters auflaufen. 
An unseren Bikes erkennen wir uns ja. 

Bevor ich es vergesse. 
Mein HR hat nen derben Höhen und Seitenschlag. Evtl. steht nächsten Monat ein neuer LRS bevor. Bist jetzt hab ich mal nen SPank Spike 28  LRS mit Hope Pro 2 Naben zur Auswahl. Wo bekomme ich diese am güsntigsten, hat jemand ne Ahnung? Dachte an schwarze Felgen und goldene Naben, da ein paar Teile zum vergolden raus sind.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

@FlyingLizard: Huch, habe ich was verpasst...? Der weiße Lenker ist ja weg, sehr schön 
Und du musst echt links auch noch die Schelle umbauen, damit die ausgelutschte Schraube in ihr verdientes Grab darf... 




Gianty schrieb:


> "Touren" ist gut gesagt - für die 126 km hatte ich mit dem MTB 5h45min Fahrzeit zur Verfügung...


Uff!  Das sind ja Dimensionen, in denen ich mich mit dem Straßenrad ("Twentysixer") bewege, zumindest wenn die Route nicht ganz flach ist. Und im Moment würde ich 3-stellig sicher gar nicht erst schaffen...


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @_FlyingLizard_: Huch, habe ich was verpasst...? Der weiße Lenker ist ja weg, sehr schön
> Und du musst echt links auch noch die Schelle umbauen, damit die ausgelutschte Schraube in ihr verdientes Grab darf...



ich denke mal das hast du 
der hat sogar schon den Besitzer gewechselt. Ich hoffe das es diese Woche noch mit umbauen klappt. Wenn nicht, dann sobald ich die Teile von Madline bekomme


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

Teile von Mad-Line klingt schonmal SHER gut


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @FlyingLizard:
> Und du musst echt links auch noch die Schelle umbauen, damit die ausgelutschte Schraube in ihr verdientes Grab darf...



Was der @smubob alles sieht...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

Mit den Jahren der Schrauberei kriegt man einen Blick für sowas


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. April 2013)

Ich schaue auch nur mit einem Auge hin........

...bin ja rechts fast blind...


----------



## grobi59 (15. April 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass beim 8er und 9er die Federgabeln die Trail Adjust Einstellmöglichkeit nicht haben, obwohl Factory Serie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (16. April 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass beim 8er und 9er die Federgabeln die Trail Adjust Einstellmöglichkeit nicht haben, obwohl Factory Serie?




nein


----------



## Boardi05 (16. April 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass beim 8er und 9er die Federgabeln die Trail Adjust Einstellmöglichkeit nicht haben, obwohl Factory Serie?



Ich les bei beiden Modellen Fox 34 TALAS CTD *Adjust* FIT Factory


----------



## wholeStepDown (16. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> heute mal beim Schaltzugwechsel die originale Schelle modifiziert. Jetzt passt sogar die Zee ohne die teuren I Spec- Adapter an die SLX Shifter
> hatte vorerst nur Zeit für die linke Seite zu bearbeiten.
> ...



Was und wie hast du das gemacht?

Die ausgeschlagene Schraube links - lass mich raten: mit nem Torx angesetzt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich schaue auch nur mit einem Auge hin........
> 
> ...bin ja rechts fast blind...


Uff, nicht schön. Naja, so lange es mit dem 3D-Sehen auf dem Trail noch klappt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, so lange es mit dem 3D-Sehen auf dem Trail noch klappt



Genau das klappt nicht - wie sollte es auch?

Da noch die Altersfehlsichtigkeit dazu kommt kann ich Entfernungen nicht mehr richtig einschätzen - damit kämpfe ich nun schon seit 2 Jahren. Es ist schon öfter vorgekommen, dass ich in Rechtskurven an den Bäumen hängen geblieben und ordentlich abgeflogen bin. Hört sich lustig an, ist es aber ganz und gar nicht. Erschwerdend kommen noch die unterschiedlichen Lenkerbreiten hinzu, da ich verschiedene Bikes fahre ( CC, Marathon, Enduro ).
Wenn mir in Abfahrten noch die Augen tränen wird es richtig spannend die Kurven zu treffen oder wenn es stark regnet.......  - aber das ist jetzt ein ganz anderes Thema...


----------



## grobi59 (16. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich les bei beiden Modellen Fox 34 TALAS CTD *Adjust* FIT Factory



Alles klar, danke euch!
Ich war nur verwundert, dass wenn man in der Ausstattungsliste auf die Gabel klickt, das nicht aufgeführt ist, bei dem Kashima Modell allerdings schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Bl (16. April 2013)

sw92 schrieb:


> So, gestern habe ich vom Canyon-Service die Antwort bekommen, dass in den 13er Strive-Modellen eine Reverb mit 125 mm Hub verbaut wird. Die Angabe auf der Homepage (150 mm) sei ein Irrtum und werde bald behoben.
> Ärgerlich wie ich finde, aber was will man machen.


 
Hi, 

auch ich dachte es wäre eine 150 mm Reverve, ich habe von Canyon die Info bekommen, dass es bei der 150 mm Reverve wohl schon häufiger zu Materialermüdung gekommen ist und man deshalb wieder die 125 mm verbaut. Ob das wohl an der Fahrweise der Strive Käufer liegt?!


----------



## valmal86 (16. April 2013)

Die Antwort auf die Frage ob das Stirve nun passabel im Downhill ist oder nicht 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/64051922"]The Dudes of Hazzard, Dudeumentary Part 1 - Home Sweet Home on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Micha382 (16. April 2013)

Frank_Bl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch ich dachte es wäre eine 150 mm Reverve, ich habe von Canyon die Info bekommen, dass es bei der 150 mm Reverve wohl schon häufiger zu Materialermüdung gekommen ist und man deshalb wieder die 125 mm verbaut. Ob das wohl an der Fahrweise der Strive Käufer liegt?!



Ich hab mein 2013er Modell am Wochenende nachgemessen und ich habe definitiv eine 150mm Reverb drin und keine 125mm.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. April 2013)

Dann hatten die ersten die bestellt haben glück gehabt


----------



## Micha382 (16. April 2013)

Wäre eine 125er Reverb drin gewesen als ich dort war hätte ich wohl den Rahmen in L und nicht in M genommen. Aber aufgrund der 150iger Reverb hat das bei mir mit der SL nicht hingehauen...


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. April 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Was und wie hast du das gemacht?
> 
> Die ausgeschlagene Schraube links - lass mich raten: mit nem Torx angesetzt?



Ich habe die Klemme an den rot markierten Flächen abgesägt und mit der Feile bearbeitet bis sie optimale passte. 




Torx? Ich versuchte es mit nem Kreuzschraubenzieher  
Nee, Materialfehler...


----------



## Boardi05 (16. April 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wäre eine 125er Reverb drin gewesen als ich dort war hätte ich wohl den Rahmen in L und nicht in M genommen. Aber aufgrund der 150iger Reverb hat das bei mir mit der SL nicht hingehauen...



ich denke genau deshalb haben die nun die 125er, denn wenn jemand ganz knapp ins L passt, wird er wohl mit der 150er zu kämpfen haben


----------



## Micha382 (16. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> ich denke genau deshalb haben die nun die 125er, denn wenn jemand ganz knapp ins L passt, wird er wohl mit der 150er zu kämpfen haben



Ja so war das bei mir auch. Von der Oberrohrlänge wäre das L einen Tick bequemer gewesen, aber ich hätte die Reverb nie ganz hochfahren dürfen/können, da sonst das Treten ein wenig schwierig gewesen wäre. Hätten sie die Option 125 oder 150 gehabt oder nur die 125er hätte ich wohl zum L-Rahmen gegriffen.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. April 2013)

Ich hatte beim Nerve auch mehr glück als verstand, hab mir die Reverb einfach in 150 geholt und beim einbaun dann gesehen, ich hab nur 1-2cm spielraum, also sollte der sattel 3cm tiefer sein, gehts nicht...


----------



## Zhen (17. April 2013)

Wäre jemand so nett, mir zu erklären, wie ich ein Luftkammertuning beim Monarch RT3 durchführe? Sorry, falls das schonmal irgendwo erklärt wurde, ich habs aber nicht gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (17. April 2013)

Sooo gestern kamen endlich die Teile gleich dran gebaut und Proberunde gedreht --> Keinen Kettenklemmer alles supi gelaufen auch unter last Schalten kein Prob mehr


----------



## wurstzipfel (17. April 2013)

@ nouse2112 
schicke teile...


----------



## Nouse2112 (17. April 2013)

axo falls einer von euch auf shimano umbauen will ich hab den adapter! falls ihn wer brauch


----------



## Boardi05 (17. April 2013)

Konnte heut ein Strive probefahren, 8.0 2012. 

Hab nun aber mal ne Frage zur Gabel,

wenn ich auf der linken Seite die Luft auslasse, wieso geht die Gabel da nicht ganz zusammen? 

Ich kenn nur meine 32er Talas vom Nerve, wenn ich da die Luft ganz auslasse, geht die Gabel ganz zusammen und bleibt da. Beim Strive heut, Federgabelpumpe rangemacht, zeigt an kein druck drinnen, probiert einzufedern Gabel arbeitet ganz normal, aber mit meinem mikrigen Gewicht konnte ich nicht den ganzen Federweg ausnutzen, der Gummiring war gut 3-4 cm unter der Brücke...

Kann mir da jemand sagen wieso bzw. erklären wie die 36er Gabel funktioniert?

Danke


----------



## sirios (17. April 2013)

die 32er sollte genauso funktionieren wie die 36er. Bei der Lyrik kommt es aber auch mal vor, dass der Federweg nicht effektiv genutzt wird. Das kann man aber beheben indem man die Gabel etwas zusammengeschoben verschraubt und dadurch das Luftpolster im Casting etwas reduziert. Eventuell ist das bei dr 36er auch so?


----------



## Volker65 (17. April 2013)

An alle Strivefahrer mit Easton Haven laufradsatz bei mir ist jetzt schon das 3mal die Speichen am hinterrad gebrochen.Fahre ganz normal im Wald rum.Habt ihr auch das Problem.


----------



## swoosh999 (17. April 2013)

Volker65 schrieb:


> An alle Strivefahrer mit Easton Haven laufradsatz bei mir ist jetzt schon das 3mal die Speichen am hinterrad gebrochen.Fahre ganz normal im Wald rum.Habt ihr auch das Problem.



jup, 3 speichenabrisse an 2 tagen in la palma. da wo wann ganz gut ersatznippel herbekommt


----------



## Volker65 (17. April 2013)

Kann das sein das 24 speichen einfach zu wenig sind.Bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen anderen Satz kaufen soll .


----------



## Thiel (17. April 2013)

Reparieren lassen (Auch auf Speichenspannung prüfen lassen und nicht nur Rundlauf) und dann verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (18. April 2013)

Volker65 schrieb:


> An alle Strivefahrer mit Easton Haven laufradsatz bei mir ist jetzt schon das 3mal die Speichen am hinterrad gebrochen.Fahre ganz normal im Wald rum.Habt ihr auch das Problem.



habe aufgehört die kaputten Speichen zu zählen, und die brechen immer im Nippel. Zudem war auch schon ein Lager im HR hinüber. Nie mehr Easton.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Volker65 (18. April 2013)

Danke Karsten für die Information. Die Speichen sind mir auch immer an den Nippel gebrochen und die Sperrklinken am Hinterrad waren auch schon 2mal defekt. Werde jetzt  mal canyon anrufen .


----------



## Boardi05 (18. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> die 32er sollte genauso funktionieren wie die 36er. Bei der Lyrik kommt es aber auch mal vor, dass der Federweg nicht effektiv genutzt wird. Das kann man aber beheben indem man die Gabel etwas zusammengeschoben verschraubt und dadurch das Luftpolster im Casting etwas reduziert. Eventuell ist das bei dr 36er auch so?



Ich dachte auch, dass die Gabel gleich funtioniert wie die 32er, aber schon beim Testival in Brixen bin ich mit der Gabel nicht zurechtgekommen, damals verbaut aufm Torque.

Aber egal

Konnte gestern das Stive auf meiner Heimstrecke probieren und hab nun den direkten Vergleich mitn Nerve AM. Bergauf sind echt nicht viele unterschiede, wippen im hinterbau ist genau gleich wie beim Nerve, also fast kaum vorhanden. Die Sitzposition ist auch fast die gleiche, zur Kurbel hin, an sich kann man damit gleich treten, nur die 1-2 kg Mehrgwicht merkt man, aber das sollte mit n bissl Training wieder ausgleichbar sein. 
Bergab dann gibs große unterschiede, das Strive is da schon besser, stabiler aber auch verspielter, bricht in Kurven hinten schön kontrolliert aus wenn man will. Leider hatte ich mit dem durchschlagenden Dämpfer zu kämpfen, hab 3mal den druck erhöht aber es blieb immer gleich. Da das bike aber nicht besonders gepflegt war, denke ich, dass der arme Dämpfer sein Lebensende erreicht hat.

Nun noch auf Riva warten und dann das 8.0 und das 9.0SL anschaut und hoffen dass eins farblich gefällt, aber auch probefahren um das CTD-Zeugs zu testen.


----------



## Thiel (18. April 2013)

Hallo,

der Hinterbau vom Strive ist bekannt dafür, nicht der beste zu sein 
Je nach Fahrergewicht schlägt der schon beim Bunnyhob durch.


----------



## sirios (18. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Hinterbau vom Strive ist bekannt dafür, nicht der beste zu sein
> Je nach Fahrergewicht schlägt der schon beim Bunnyhob durch.



Das hängt damit zusammen, dass Canyon den Dämpfer Tune und die Luftkammer bis einschließlich 2012 recht schlecht gewählt hat.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Das hängt damit zusammen, dass Canyon den Dämpfer Tune und die Luftkammer bis einschließlich 2012 recht schlecht gewählt hat.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt. Die Abstimmung war für einen Teil der Biker und je nach Verwendungszweck nicht passend. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die Abstimmung oder der verwendete Dämpfer/Luftkammer/Tune generell Mist war. 

Es ist unmöglich, ein Fahrwerk für alle Einsatzzwecke, Fahrstile, Faherergewichte und Vorlieben abzustimmen bzw. ab Werk anzubieten.

Oftmals kommt noch Unerfahrenheit/Unwissenheit mit den Einstellungen hinzu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Bei der Lyrik kommt es aber auch mal vor, dass der Federweg nicht effektiv genutzt wird. Das kann man aber beheben indem man die Gabel etwas zusammengeschoben verschraubt und dadurch das Luftpolster im Casting etwas reduziertQUOTE]
> 
> Das musst Du mir bei Gelegenheit mal genauer erklären


----------



## Boardi05 (18. April 2013)

Ich bin das Strive gestern eben das erste mal gefahren, zustand war leider nicht so toll, propedalhebel war auch schön ausgeleiert, aber es hat funktioniert. Ich hab n bissl mehr druck reingemacht als ich am Nerve fahre, hatte aber 2-3 durchschläge, immer bei kleinen drops, nix schlimmes. Ich denke n bissl mehr druck hätte sicher geholfen, hat mich halt nur gewundert, dass ich es mit knapp 60kg schaffe den dämpfer durchzuschlagen. 
Viele haben ja die Luftkammer gewechselt und sind nun super zufrieden und beim 2013er soll der Dämpfer auch super laufen. Bei mir wird es schlussendlich nur an der Farbe liegen, 8.0 in Alu (wobei das ist erst sehr spät lieferbar) oder eben das komplett schwarze 9.0SL (is halt schweineteuer das teil, aber bald lieferbar)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> ...einzufedern Gabel arbeitet ganz normal, aber mit meinem mikrigen Gewicht konnte ich nicht den ganzen Federweg ausnutzen, der Gummiring war gut 3-4 cm unter der Brücke...
> 
> Kann mir da jemand sagen wieso bzw. erklären wie die 36er Gabel funktioniert?



Punkt 1: Eine Luftfedergabel benötigt generell einen gewissen Mindestdruck um korrekt zu funktionieren. Je nach Gabelmodell ist dieser unterschiedlich. Je nach Gewicht wirst Du die Gabel nicht so abstimmen können dass der kpl. Federweg ausgenutzt wird.

Punkt 2: Je nach Progression wirst Du den Federweg nicht ganz auschöpfen können. Das ist manchmal sogar konstruktiv so gewünscht um die Gabel vor Beschädigung zu schützen.

Da gäbe es jetzt noch so viel zu erklären, was aber zuviel wird.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> .. hat mich halt nur gewundert, dass ich es mit knapp 60kg schaffe den dämpfer durchzuschlagen.



Ich wiege 3 kg mehr als Du und schaffe es je nach Fahrweise durchaus auch mit straffer Abstimmung den Dämpfer zu durchschlagen zu bringen - Spaß beiseite.

Der Einsatz eines Spacers im Dämpfer ( bei Dir würde der mittlere Spacer schon helfen ) wäre ein erster Schritt, sofern die restliche Abstimmung einigermaßen passt. Du kannst die Drücke nicht mit anderen Bikes vergleichen!


----------



## Boardi05 (18. April 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Eine Luftfedergabel benötigt generell einen gewissen Mindestdruck um korrekt zu funktionieren. Je nach Gabelmodell ist dieser unterschiedlich. Je nach Gewicht wirst Du die Gabel nicht so abstimmen können dass der kpl. Federweg ausgenutzt wird.
> 
> Punkt 2: Je nach Progression wirst Du den Federweg nicht ganz auschöpfen können. Das ist manchmal sogar konstruktiv so gewünscht um die Gabel vor Beschädigung zu schützen.
> 
> Da gäbe es jetzt noch so viel zu erklären, was aber zuviel wird.



Danke,

Nja, ich hab vor der tour n bissl die pumpe angeschlossen, zeigte mir aber keinen druck an, da hab ich mich schon gewundert, dann 2-3 pumper und es waren 5 bar drinnen (nochmals gewundert, waren wirklich nur 3 pumper), genau wie bei der 32er.

Dann probiert einzufedern, also vorderradbremse gezogen und mit meinen guten 60kg voll reingesprungen, gummiring war noch gut 3-4cm von der brücke weg. Bei meiner 32er fehlt da nur noch 1cm, den behalt ich mir als sicherheit falls ich mal ne rinne oder so übersehe um ein durchschlag zu verhindern.

Hab dann auch an allen rädern die ich gefunden hab, gedreht, also den schwarzen oben rechts, lockout, den blauen oben rechts und auch am roten unten rechts, gabel blieb immer gleich hart, fast so als ob da ne stahlfeder drinnen ist. 

Hat mich schon etwas gewundert das ganze, deshalb eben meine frage.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. April 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der Einsatz eines Spacers im Dämpfer ( bei Dir würde der mittlere Spacer schon helfen ) wäre ein erster Schritt, sofern die restliche Abstimmung einigermaßen passt. Du kannst die Drücke nicht mit anderen Bikes vergleichen!



Ist mir schon klar, anderer hinterbau und andre krafteinwirkung aufm dämpfer, hatte es mal als richtwert genommen und funktionierte schon ganz gut, sicher ist, n bissl mehr wär dann ideal gewesen. Das ganze war aber ne relativ kruze probefahrt, 12km, 5km Trail bergab und da ich mir sicher ein 2013er hole, hab ich nicht lang rumprobiert, da die neuen federelemte sowieso komplett andre drücke brauchen.


----------



## sirios (18. April 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> sirios schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei der Lyrik kommt es aber auch mal vor, dass der Federweg nicht effektiv genutzt wird. Das kann man aber beheben indem man die Gabel etwas zusammengeschoben verschraubt und dadurch das Luftpolster im Casting etwas reduziertQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nesium (18. April 2013)

Ich habe mit meinem Dämpfer am 2013er Strive bisher keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen, fühlt sich wirklich gut an. Aber beim 2012er war der Dämpfer eher schlecht gewählt, auch ich hatte da bei einem Test-WE so meine Probleme, obwohl ich nicht gerade riesen Drops fahre.
Und der im vergleich zum Nerve (habe selber das 2012er 9.0), ist das Strive für mich gesehen, wirklich der spassigere Allrounder. Ausser bei wirklich langen Touren und Mehrtäger werde ich das Nerve noch bevorzugen, hat für meinen anfälligen Rücken wirklich eine optimale Geo.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. April 2013)

Bei mir kommt eben das Nerve weg, mitn Strive werden dann auch tagestouren mit gut 2000-3000hm gemacht, hoffentlich klappt das gleich gut wie mitn Nerve.

Zwei Räder halten ist momentan leider nicht drinnen und bei nur knapp 1000km im Jahr auch nicht optimal bzw. zahlt sich einfach nicht aus


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. April 2013)

da bin ich echt froh, mir den Vector HLR gegönnt zu haben. 
Null Durchschläge, bügelt alles sehr sauber weg und jeder Klick bei den Einstellungen ist merkbar  
X Fusion wird leider noch zuviel unterschätzt... 

Allerdings passt der nicht beim 2011er Strive und bei dem 2013er haben wir es nicht testen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (18. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> da bin ich echt froh, mir den Vector HLR gegönnt zu haben.
> Null Durchschläge, bügelt alles sehr sauber weg und jeder Klick bei den Einstellungen ist merkbar
> X Fusion wird leider noch zuviel unterschätzt...
> 
> Allerdings passt der nicht beim 2011er Strive und bei dem 2013er haben wir es nicht testen können.



2013 ist gleich mit deiner Kiste, keine Änderungen!

Mein Öl wurde eben verschickt, am Wochenende werd ich meinen DHX anders shimmen !


----------



## Boardi05 (18. April 2013)

Der Vector gefällt mir auch ganz gut, ist sicher n super teil, ich werd aber wohl beim Fox bleiben, hab kene Lust mich mitn Nadellager rumzuärgern.

Ich hatte bisher nur von X-Fusion die Sattelstütze in der Hand und die ist Top.


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. April 2013)

@sirios: 

anschließend gehen wir testen!
 @_Boardi05_:

das Nadellager ist in wenigen Minuten gewechselt. Daran soll es nicht liegen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> da bin ich echt froh, mir den Vector HLR gegönnt zu haben.



Die persönliche Zufriedenheit steht unabhängig von der verwendeten Marke immer im Vordergrund 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wenn wir uns auf den Trails begegnen. Da will ich mir das Teil mal in Aktion ansehen


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. April 2013)

hallo in die runde,
hab da mal ne frage,bevor ich loslege und am ende nix mehr geht 
wie kann ich bei meinem strive den dämpfer wechseln?
oben ist ja klar,aber unten ?
muss ich die ganze wippe ausbauen?
ich will nämlich mal der ursache auf den grund gehen,warum der so klappert ,d.h.beim leichten anheben und wieder absetzen...
was könnte das sein?
danke im voraus


----------



## JulianM. (18. April 2013)

das untere ist eine klemmung, sprich, du musst nur die zwei kleinen schrauben an der wippe lösen und kannst dann den bolzen mit gefühl zur seite rausklopfen. macht sich relativ leicht 
lg


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. April 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die persönliche Zufriedenheit steht unabhängig von der verwendeten Marke immer im Vordergrund
> 
> Dann bin ich mal gespannt wenn wir uns auf den Trails begegnen. Da will ich mir das Teil mal in Aktion ansehen



Würde ja sagen, du kannst es mal in Aktion testen, aber der Rahmen wird dir wohl en bisschen zu groß sein 


Vorher noch schnell ne Runde damit gedreht:


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. April 2013)

geiles teil...
wie haste denn die schriftzüge abgekriegt ?
mfg.


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. April 2013)

Mit Aceton ging das prima. 
An Sattelklemme usw. ging der, die oder das Eloxal gut mit Ablussreiniger ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (18. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Würde ja sagen, du kannst es mal in Aktion testen, aber der Rahmen wird dir wohl en bisschen zu groß sein
> 
> 
> Vorher noch schnell ne Runde damit gedreht:



Hier der Monkey alias  @FlyingLizard in Aktion


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. April 2013)

echt mit aceton ?
dachte da versaut man die farbe...


----------



## Boardi05 (18. April 2013)

Schad schad um das weiß, ich hätt so gern noch n guten alten schwarz weißen rahmen...


----------



## sirios (18. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Schad schad um das weiß, ich hätt so gern noch n guten alten schwarz weißen rahmen...



Und ich wäre froh du hättest das Teil mal bald


----------



## Boardi05 (18. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Und ich wäre froh du hättest das Teil mal bald



dann is hier ja nocht mehr los


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Genau das klappt nicht - wie sollte es auch?
> ...


Verdammt... ich hatte gehofft bzw. einfach mal angenommen, dass die Tatsache, dass du viel fährst auch gleichzeitig bedeutet, dass das noch weitestgehend funktioniert. Sch.......ade! 




FlyingLizard schrieb:


> An Sattelkmemm usw. ging der Lack gut mit Abflussreiniger ab


Eloxal, nicht Lack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (18. April 2013)

So der DHX ist vom Umbau zurück und wieder im Bike.


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. April 2013)

@stromb6
das ist ja mal ne heiße karre !


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Hier der Monkey alias  @_FlyingLizard_ in Aktion



Halli Galli 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eloxal, nicht Lack



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zscxVRvc-yo&feature=youtube_gdata_player 


 Wurde schon geändert


----------



## sirios (19. April 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> So der DHX ist vom Umbau zurück und wieder im Bike.



Sehr schön! Aber die Kiste tropft  

Bei mir wird heute abend die Druckstufe etwas umgebaut und dann bin ich mal gespannt 

Meins mit weißer Schrift


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. April 2013)

.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. April 2013)

Wenn ich die ganzen BIlder so sehe dann würd ich am liebsten gleich bestellen....

Heftiger Sturz am ende, is da alles heil geblieben?


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. April 2013)

Bestell das Teil endlich!! 

joah halb so wild. Wenn das aber so weitergeht, gibts Ende des Jahres nen ganzen Outtakes-Film


----------



## Boardi05 (19. April 2013)

Zwei wochen noch müsst ihr mein gejammere ertragen, ich möcht die CTD dinger gern sehen und probieren, bestellen und dann wieder zurückschicken ist nicht ganz so einfach.

Outtakes-Film is immer gut


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. April 2013)

@flyLiz
was hattest du denn fÃ¼r deine Lyrik gezahlt? Bei BMO gibts die Air Solo gerade fÃ¼r 639â¬ - guter Preis?

edit II:
hat nicht hier jemand erzÃ¤hlt, dass unter den CTD Gabeln groÃes Massensterben herrscht? Da scheint jede 2te nicht richtig zu funktionieren- nur so vom hÃ¶ren sagen...


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. April 2013)

Nicht nur Gabeln.
Hängt Fox leider auch nicht an die grosse Glocke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (19. April 2013)

Nicht wirklich oder? Hat Fox mal wieder mist gebaut mit den CTD zeugs...


----------



## Nesium (19. April 2013)

http://www.federgabel-info.de/probleme-beim-fox-ctd-system/

Die FIT-Kartuschen der Performance- und Factory-Reihe sind nicht betroffen.


----------



## jonalisa (19. April 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> http://www.federgabel-info.de/probleme-beim-fox-ctd-system/
> 
> Die FIT-Kartuschen der Performance- und Factory-Reihe sind nicht betroffen.


 
So die offizielle Version. In habe in einer Bike einen Leserbrief zum Thema gelesen. Der Verfasser gibt an am eigenen Leib das Gegenteil erfahren zu haben. Seine Gabel ist nun seit 3 Monaten beim Service, da auch die Ersatzkartuschen alle defekt waren. Fox hat anscheinend Probleme in der Fertigung.
Vor allem die Gabeln der Evolution Serie sollen zudem eine sehr unterschiedliche Performance abliefern.
Kann nur sagen: Hände weck von CTD!!!


----------



## Nesium (19. April 2013)

Die Evo-Serie hat ja auch nicht die FIT-Kartuschen verbaut, deswegen auch dort vorwiegend die Probleme. Habe bei mir in der Nähe ein FOX-Center, und die haben definitiv nicht viele Probleme bei den FIT-Typen. CTD ist sicher nicht grundsätzlich mal sch....


----------



## waldi28 (19. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Zwei wochen noch müsst ihr mein gejammere ertragen, ich möcht die CTD dinger gern sehen und probieren, bestellen und dann wieder zurückschicken ist nicht ganz so einfach.
> 
> Outtakes-Film is immer gut



Bestell endlich dein 9.0 SL. Du willst es doch!
Ich hab auch 4 Monate überlegt und hier und da geschaut.
Zum Schluss bin ich dann doch beim 9.0 gelandet, was ich mir
als erstes Modell ausgesucht hatte.
Und ich kann dir sagen, ich habs noch keine Sekunde bereut.
Und der CTD funktioniert. Am Dämpfer nicht so klar wie an der Gabel,
aber schon deutlich spürbar.


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2013)

@FlyingLizard
danke noch mal für den tipp 
hat mit aceton super funktioniert,und ging superschnell...


----------



## Maverick80 (19. April 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse am FOX Fahrwerk meines Strive 9.0 Race.
Funktioniert tadellos und war erst 3 mal im Einsatz.


----------



## Chrisinger (19. April 2013)

Was für einen neuen Dämpfer bzw. Gabel willst du verbauen?

Und meins ist gerade bei Canyon 
Bin mal gespannt wann ich es wieder bekomme


----------



## Maverick80 (19. April 2013)

RockShox Pike und Monarch plus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2013)

ich muss mein nadellager wechseln.
ist es sinnvoll wieder eins zu nehmen,oder eher was anderes???
brauch hilfe.


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. April 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> @_fly_Liz
> was hattest du denn für deine Lyrik gezahlt? Bei BMO gibts die Air Solo gerade für 639 - guter Preis?




689,- waren es bei mir. Klar greif zu!


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2013)

HILFE !
wo bekomme ich für den rp23 ein Nadellager her ????
danke,


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. April 2013)

bei canyon? haste es da mal probiert?!?


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2013)

nein,noch nicht,werde ich aber morgen mal machen.
ich dachte es gibt alternativen zu canyon...


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. April 2013)

gibts bestimmt aber das ist erstmal die einfachste! 
:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2013)

ahhhh,morgen haben sie wohl schon wochenende  d.h.zu ;-((


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. April 2013)

echt der Service müsste auf haben! haste deins geschrottet?


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2013)

ja leider,
so sieht der bolzen aus,
hab mir heute einen neuen drehen lassen,aber es ist immer noch so viel spiel,das es klappert.
kann nur noch das nadellager sein ?


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. April 2013)

wenn ich das bei mir hoch hebe (ca 50 cm) und lass sie auf kommen klappert es au oder hats bei mir waren es zum glück nur die schrauben!


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2013)

nee,die sind alle fest.
man sieht es auch an der unteren dämpferaufnahme,das das spiel von daher kommt.
auch als ich den neuen bolzen heute reingemacht habe,hab ich gemerkt das da ein minimales spiel war.
eine dünne schicht panzertape um den bolzen würde vlt.für ein paar km.ruhe geben


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. April 2013)

hast den dämpfer mal draußen gehabt??


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2013)

ja,heute früh.
das nadellager sah,für mich als laie,ganz ok aus...


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. April 2013)

hmm... das ist ja komisch wenn die kaput sind ist eigentlich eine Rolle/Nadel rausgefallen oder der Käfig ist kaputt


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2013)

die nadeln sind alle drin.
ich habe es noch mal schön gefettet,und den neuen bolzen reingemacht.
es war deutlich weniger spiel als vorher,aber halt immer noch spiel.
ob der käfig kaputt war konnte ich nicht feststellen,aber so wie der alte bolzen aussah...


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2013)

gibt es denn nicht irgend eine alternative zu dem nadellager ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2013)

bei huber bushings bekam ich eine mail zurück,in der der herr huber schrieb:
Zitat:

Hallo Marko!

Für diese "Fehlkonstruktion" kann ich dir leider nichts anbieten.
Die obere Einbaustelle 22,2x8 ist kein Problem.
Die Untere lässt sich mit meinen Teilen nicht ersetzen.
Dort ist die Achse radial geklemmt.
Mir liegen dazu auch keinerlei Abmessungen vor.
Eine einfache durchgehende Achse aus Alu erscheint mir nicht stabil genug und 
ist mir daher zu riskant.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Kind regards 
Stephan Huber


----------



## Nesium (20. April 2013)

http://www.ggbearings.ch/singlesource/bearing_replacement.php

Hier gibt es einen Ersatz zu Nadellager.


----------



## wurstzipfel (20. April 2013)

@Nesium,
kannst du mir auch die genaue größe sagen?
die ist nicht wirklich ersichtbar für einen laie wie mich der gerade mal nen zollstock ablesen kann


----------



## Nesium (21. April 2013)

Kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, hatte nur mal bei uns im Betrieb mit solchen Gleitlager zu tun. Aber ich glaube hier sind sicher Leute die die Ausmasse des Nadellagers vom Strive kennen.


----------



## sirios (21. April 2013)

Da meine Reverb zur Raparatur ist hab ich gestern mal ein wenig gebastelt und die Druckstufe des DHX etwas umgeshimt. Nun sollte gerade bei größeren Schlägen mehr Dämpfung vorhanden sein. Mal sehen wie es läuft, nächsten Samstag steht ja die Enduro/Freeride Tour mit Tibor und Fabien bei Canyon an


----------



## Chicane (21. April 2013)

Das Nadellager ist 10x14x10 (Innendurchmesser/Außendurchmesser/Breite), vollnadelig, z.B. INA HN1010. Die Hülse ist 14x15x17.


----------



## wurstzipfel (21. April 2013)

@Chicane
danke erst mal für die info.
wenn du mir noch sagen kannst,wo ich eins herbekomme ???
danke


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. April 2013)

vor paar Seiten habe ich sogar ne Explosionszeichnung mit allen Teilen und Bestellnr. von Canyon gepostet 
Eben noch ein Strive in Sonderlackierung gefunden  : 

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12906070&p=18214218


----------



## Chicane (21. April 2013)

Leider nicht. Müsste man mal bei den Kugellagershops anfragen. Nadellager mit Käfigen (HK1010) bekommt man dagegen überall mit diesen Maßen. Damals konnte man bei Canyon auch nur das Lager bestellen, weiß nicht ob es immer noch so ist (A1023084). Komplettes Set ist die A1028849.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (21. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> v
> Eben noch ein Strive in Sonderlackierung gefunden  :
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12906070&p=18214218



Furchtbar!


----------



## Boardi05 (21. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12906070&p=18214218



überzeugt mich auch nicht, da war das torque (weiß/pink) das mal in der Canyon Gallery zu sehen war n stück schöner.


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. April 2013)

also mir sagt es auch definitv nicht zu. Ich stehe zwar auf Neonfarben, aber sowas geht gar nicht!


----------



## Nesium (21. April 2013)

@wurstzipfel

http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/strive_es_11.pdf


----------



## Boardi05 (21. April 2013)

in der fotogallery gefunden, is schon nice das teil, aber ich glaub ich kann nicht bis ende juni warten...


----------



## Fuzzyhead (21. April 2013)

Ja ist es, gehört nämlich mir, nur ist es nicht mehr soooo sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (21. April 2013)

Warst du nicht vorhin auf deinem Stevens unterwegs?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (21. April 2013)

Jup sehr gut beobachtet, mein Vorderrad hat nach Baumkontakt das Zeitliche gesegnet, bis der neue LRS kommt, werden jetzt erstmal auf der alten XC-Schippe Waldautobahnen bestrampelt.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. April 2013)

Bist nämlich an mir vorbei gefahren ^^


----------



## Boardi05 (21. April 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Ja ist es, gehört nämlich mir, nur ist es nicht mehr soooo sauber



Sind sehr schöne bilder, schad nur, dass die lieferzeiten so lange sind...

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirios (21. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Da meine Reverb zur Raparatur ist hab ich gestern mal ein wenig gebastelt und die Druckstufe des DHX etwas umgeshimt. Nun sollte gerade bei größeren Schlägen mehr Dämpfung vorhanden sein. Mal sehen wie es läuft, nächsten Samstag steht ja die Enduro/Freeride Tour mit Tibor und Fabien bei Canyon an



So! Fertig entlüftet und mal kurz getestet: GENIAL !



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sind sehr schöne bilder, schad nur, dass die lieferzeiten so lange sind...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2



LOS! Kauf die ******** endlich!!!!!!!!!!!!111elfelf


----------



## grobi59 (21. April 2013)

Hat jemand eins in snow forest und kann mal Bilder posten?


----------



## Micha382 (21. April 2013)

Ich bin echt froh dass meins schon im Keller steht, fÃ¤hrt sich jedesmal ein bisschen geiler und macht immer mehr Spass ð


----------



## Boardi05 (21. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> LOS! Kauf die ******** endlich!!!!!!!!!!!!111elfelf



KW 24 für das 8.0, so lang haltest mein geheule/jammere nicht aus, aber es wären halt 1kilo schotter weniger fällig. Was mach ich dann aber den ganzen Mai und den halben Juni ohne Bike? Jeden tag hier posten?


----------



## sirios (21. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> KW 24 für das 8.0, so lang haltest mein geheule/jammere nicht aus, aber es wären halt 1kilo schotter weniger fällig. Was mach ich dann aber den ganzen Mai und den halben Juni ohne Bike? Jeden tag hier posten?



dann muss ich Dich so lange ignorieren


----------



## Chrisinger (21. April 2013)

wie wäre es mit dem hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/147590-canyon-strive-8-0-al-nagelneu

sollte doch genau das sein, was du suchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (21. April 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit dem hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/147590-canyon-strive-8-0-al-nagelneu
> 
> sollte doch genau das sein, was du suchst



Modell ja, ok is neu, aber ich hätt keine garantie, zudem muss das teil nach italien geschickt werden, an sich is da dann die ersparnis gleich 0 und ich hab keine garantie.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. April 2013)

Dann musst du warten ^^


----------



## mcWolfgang (21. April 2013)

Servus zusammen, 

ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Cockpit. Bin mit der Sitzposition nicht so recht zufrieden und will deshalb Lenker und Vorbau tauschen. Verbaut ist ein Setup von Syncros mit 60mm Vorbau, Lenker ist 710 breit und hat nen Rise von 20mm. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kürzeren Vorbau und einem Lenker mit mehr Rise. Breite passt eigentlich, hat da wer einen guten Tipp? Ich würde mir gerne ersparen 2,3 Setups zu bestellen um zu testen. Wäre also Dankbar für Hilfe. 

Grüße


----------



## Chrisinger (21. April 2013)

Ich fahr den Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau mit 50mm + den Holzfeller Lenker mit 30mm Rise und 730mm Breite


----------



## stromb6 (22. April 2013)

RaceFace Atlas Vorbau (50mm) und Lenker (Rise 31,75mm) Breite 785mm

Spank Spike Vorbau (30mm o. 50mm) Spank Spike 777 Evo Lenker (Rise 30mm)


----------



## mcWolfgang (22. April 2013)

Moin, Moin, 

das Truvativ Set habe ich zurzeit auch als Favorit im Auge. Da stimmen  die Daten und die Optik. Bei den anderen beiden ist der Lenker halt ein gutes Stück breiter, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob mir das nicht zu viel wird. Aber das sind so in etwa genau die 3 Sets je ich favorisiert hatte.


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. April 2013)

ich habe den Sunline V1 in 40mm und den 750mm Easton Havoc mit 30mm rise. 

auf Seite 55 hab ich ein Bild davon


----------



## RobG301 (22. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> KW 24 für das 8.0, so lang haltest mein geheule/jammere nicht aus, aber es wären halt 1kilo schotter weniger fällig. Was mach ich dann aber den ganzen Mai und den halben Juni ohne Bike? Jeden tag hier posten?



Die Zeit kriegste irgendwie rum! Hab auch schon viel zu lange überlegt mir noch nen leichtes Race Enduro hinzustellen! Da war das 9.0 Race dann ausverkauft und jetzt gehts zwischen 9.0 SL (Mavic Laufradsatz, XTR und all so Leckereien) und dem wunderbaren Raw-Rahmen des 8.0 hin und her!


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Die Zeit kriegste irgendwie rum! Hab auch schon viel zu lange überlegt mir noch nen leichtes Race Enduro hinzustellen! Da war das 9.0 Race dann ausverkauft und jetzt gehts zwischen 9.0 SL (Mavic Laufradsatz, XTR und all so Leckereien) und dem wunderbaren Raw-Rahmen des 8.0 hin und her!



Dann sind wir ja zwei  und ich dacht ich bin der einzige mit solchen "erstewelt" problemen

Bei mir isses halt so, dass ich ein Crossmax SX schon im Keller hab der drauf wartet ans Strive zu kommen, hab gestern mal in PS gebastelt, aber die Crossmax passen irgendwie nicht gut zum Raw...

In zwei Wochen dann beide in natura anguggn und dann is gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (22. April 2013)

Ich hab ein Syncros FR50 9° mit einem 760er Nukeproof Warhead  20mm Rise (gibts auch in 38mm Rise). 
Griffe hab ich die neuen SQlab 711 MX - sind relativ angenehm.


----------



## Micha382 (22. April 2013)

Letzte Woche war ich erst wieder geschäftlich in Bozen/Neumarkt, da hätte ich dir das Bike mitbringen können ;-)


----------



## MikeVanDeike (22. April 2013)

@ Nadellager am Dämpfer

hat schon jemand gleitbuchsen drin unten am Dämpfer??? und kann villeicht mal berichten wie das so ist???

Meins ist auch hin und bin am überlegen Nadellager von Canyon oder Gleitbuchse von http://www.ggbearings.ch/singlesource/home.php


----------



## Chrisinger (22. April 2013)

Mal ein kurzes Résumé zum Canyon Servie:

Am 12.04 hab ich mein Strive versenden

am 16.04 kam es bei Canyon an -> da hat wohl DHL was verpennt

am 17.04 um *22:10* wurde der Eingang per Mail bestätigt

heute morgen wurde ich telefonisch darüber Informiert, dass ich einen neuen Hinterbau bekommen werde und mein Bike voraussichtlich nächste Woche wieder bei mir ist.

Bis jetzt läuft alles gut soweit und der Service von Canyon stimmt


----------



## RobG301 (22. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja zwei  und ich dacht ich bin der einzige mit solchen "erstewelt" problemen
> 
> Bei mir isses halt so, dass ich ein Crossmax SX schon im Keller hab der drauf wartet ans Strive zu kommen, hab gestern mal in PS gebastelt, aber die Crossmax passen irgendwie nicht gut zum Raw...
> 
> In zwei Wochen dann beide in natura anguggn und dann is gut.



Ja die SX nicht aber die ST würden passen!

Die fährt ja das Enduro Team wobei ich da finde, das am Factory Bike auch die SX gut aussehen würden!

Hoffe ja noch, dass eine Team-Edition rauskommt, nachdem das Race ausverkauft war/ist (auf einmal ist jetzt in L wieder was in KW 19 verfügbar)!

Ansonsten wird nen SL mit Renthal Fatbar Lite und Duo Stem ausgestattet wie das Team Bike! 

XX1 brauch ich nicht unbedingt nämlich. Warum das Team aber die 19mm weiten ST fährt und nicht die 21mm SX ist mir ein Rätsel! DT Swiss bringt sogar jetzt nen 25mm weiten Laufradsatz!


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2013)

Canyon hat heut n paar Lieferzeiten gändert, das Race in L ist wieder zu haben. Das SL in M was erst KW 19 kommen sollte ist nun ab Lager, wär echt fein wenn das 8.0 auch n bissl früher kommen würde, KW 24 is ja erst anfangs Juli...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (22. April 2013)

Habe mal den "ggbearings" ein mail geschrieben, ob sie überhaupt ein passendes Gleitlager zu einem HN1010 Nadellager haben.


----------



## RobG301 (23. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Canyon hat heut n paar Lieferzeiten gändert, das Race in L ist wieder zu haben. Das SL in M was erst KW 19 kommen sollte ist nun ab Lager, wär echt fein wenn das 8.0 auch n bissl früher kommen würde, KW 24 is ja erst anfangs Juli...



Ja Ewigkeiten hin! In L gar erst KW 28!


----------



## Der_Graue (23. April 2013)

@_Nesium_: Könntest du das Nadellager einmal mit dem Meßschieber messen?
Benötige folgende Maße:
1.) Außen-Ø des Nadellagers
2.) Länge des Nadellagers
3.) Ø des Lagerbolzens
Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Nesium schrieb:


> Habe mal den "ggbearings" ein mail geschrieben, ob sie überhaupt ein passendes Gleitlager zu einem HN1010 Nadellager haben.


----------



## Nesium (23. April 2013)

1.) 14mm
2.) 10mm
3.) ??? Da nicht ausgebaut

Vieleicht hilft dir noch das weiter, das Nadellager ist ja ein HN1010

http://medias.schaeffler.com/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/HN*HN1010


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. April 2013)

3.) hat glaube ich 8mm


----------



## snbd84 (23. April 2013)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche mein Strive 8.0 in Snow Forest bestellt und laut Bestätigungs- E-Mail soll ich meins noch diese Woche, also KW 17 bekommen!! Ende letzter Woche war es auf einmal auf der HP schon bei KW 27!! Bin mal gespannt, ob ich meins noch diese oder nächste Woche bekomme. ;-)


----------



## Chicane (23. April 2013)

Der Bolzen hat 9,98mm.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. April 2013)

@Nesium: Danke dir für die Info!
Es ist ein Nadellager mit folgenden Abmaßen:
Ø14 mm Außen
Länge: 10 mm
Ø 10 mm Innen (für Lagerbolzen)

Komisch, dass der bei dir eingelaufen sein soll.
Dein Strive ist doch fuschneu, oder?
Vielleicht ist der Bolzen nur krumm?



Nesium schrieb:


> 1.) 14mm
> 2.) 10mm
> 3.) ??? Da nicht ausgebaut
> 
> ...


----------



## Nesium (23. April 2013)

Bei meinem ist auch alles i.O.
Mein Kollege hat bei seinem strive langsam ermüdungserscheinungen und bin ihm da am helfen.


----------



## RobG301 (25. April 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Bei meinem ist auch alles i.O.
> Mein Kollege hat bei seinem strive langsam ermüdungserscheinungen und bin ihm da am helfen.



Inwiefern Ermüdungserscheinungen? 

Vom Warten auf das Strive oder technische Ermüdungserscheinungen an den Bauteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (25. April 2013)

Es handelt sich nur um normale Abnutzung bei der Dämpferlagerung. Aber wenn du auf Ersatzteile von Canyon wartest, bekommst du manchmal auch leichte Ermüdungserscheinungen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (25. April 2013)

also bei mir ging das alles recht fix montags bestellt Donnerstags war es da!


----------



## RobG301 (26. April 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Es handelt sich nur um normale Abnutzung bei der Dämpferlagerung. Aber wenn du auf Ersatzteile von Canyon wartest, bekommst du manchmal auch leichte Ermüdungserscheinungen.



Wollte schon meinen! 

Ach wenn Teile an Lager sind fahr ich auch eben um die Ecke nach Koblenz das holen!


----------



## Christofeliz (26. April 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> also bei mir ging das alles recht fix montags bestellt Donnerstags war es da!


 
Dann ändere mal etwas an deiner Bestellung, weil in der Vorkassenrechnung was anderes steht, als du der Dame am Telefon gesagt hast...oh, oh, oh...


----------



## Der_Graue (26. April 2013)

Besser noch Chinesisch lernen, denn das Callcenter ist aus Kostengründen nun in Changhai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Christofeliz schrieb:


> Dann ändere mal etwas an deiner Bestellung, weil in der Vorkassenrechnung was anderes steht, als du der Dame am Telefon gesagt hast...oh, oh, oh...


----------



## RobG301 (26. April 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Besser noch Chinesisch lernen, denn das Callcenter ist aus Kostengründen nun in Changhai



Na wenn's soweit kommt dann würde da (auch) gewaltig was falsch laufen.
Andersorts gibt es ja nur noch Callcenter im Ausland!

Freu mich auf Endurorennen mit dem Strive!


----------



## _sebastian (26. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern festgestellt, dass mein VR innerhalb der Gabelaufnahme etwas Spiel hat. Wenn ich den Lenker am Vorbau festhalte und mit der anderen Hand am Rad hin und her drücke, dann klackert es etwas. Steckachse ist handfest angezogen und die Schnellspanner an der Gabel gehen zum letzten Drittel hin schwer zu. Also sollte es daran ja nicht liegen, oder?
Habe das 12er Strive 9.0. 

Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. April 2013)

Nabe ok?


----------



## _sebastian (26. April 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nabe ok?



Du meinst, dass die Nabe an sich vielleicht Spiel aufweist bzw. defekt ist und es nur so wirkt, als hätte das Rad "zu viel Platz" in der Aufnahme?! Werd's heute abend man nachprüfen.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (26. April 2013)

Hört sich nach defektem Lager an 
Schwere Touren gemacht?



_sebastian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gestern festgestellt, dass mein VR innerhalb der Gabelaufnahme etwas Spiel hat. Wenn ich den Lenker am Vorbau festhalte und mit der anderen Hand am Rad hin und her drücke, dann klackert es etwas. Steckachse ist handfest angezogen und die Schnellspanner an der Gabel gehen zum letzten Drittel hin schwer zu. Also sollte es daran ja nicht liegen, oder?
> Habe das 12er Strive 9.0.
> ...


----------



## Zhen (26. April 2013)

Heyy, der Monarch+ passt nicht ins Strive, oder?


----------



## sirios (26. April 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Heyy, der Monarch+ passt nicht ins Strive, oder?



Monarch Plus RC3 passt ins 2011er, 2012er und 2013er
DHX Air passt ins 2011er, 2012er und 2013er
XFusion Vector Air HLR passt (ganz knapp!) ins 2012er und 2013er


----------



## Zhen (26. April 2013)

Nice, danke schonmal. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Monarch+ im Strive, bzw. welche compression nimmt man da?


----------



## sirios (26. April 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Nice, danke schonmal. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Monarch+ im Strive, bzw. welche compression nimmt man da?



Das kommt auf Deinen Fahrstil an. Ich kenn wen der hatte low und ist damit nicht klargekommen und hat dann auf mid compression gewechselt. Wenn Du die etwas härtere Gangart fährst ist eventuell mid besser. Aber das umshimmen ist auch keine große Sache. Im Netz bekommt man alles was man braucht für wenig Geld . Ich würde aber empfehlen auf jeden Fall die kleine Kammer zu nehmen.


----------



## Zhen (26. April 2013)

Kleine Kammer klingt sehr sinnig. Mit der Compression muss ich dann nochmal gut überlegen. Hier in Innsbruck gehts mitunter schon recht ruppig zu. Sind denn von low zu high einfach mehr shims drin? Könnte ich also mid nehmen und die ggf. einfach ausbauen, wenns nicht passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (26. April 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Kleine Kammer klingt sehr sinnig. Mit der Compression muss ich dann nochmal gut überlegen. Hier in Innsbruck gehts mitunter schon recht ruppig zu. Sind denn von low zu high einfach mehr shims drin? Könnte ich also mid nehmen und die ggf. einfach ausbauen, wenns nicht passt?



Ja und nein. Es sind teilweise die gleichen in Kombination mit anderen Durchmessern und Dicken. Die Stacks unterscheiden sich doch schon recht deutlich. Wenn man das erste mal so nen Stack in der Hand hat würde ich auf keinen Fall empfehlen den bunt zu mischen, das führt meist zu keinem guten Ergebnis. 

www.bigmountaincycles.de hier bekommt man was man braucht


----------



## Zhen (26. April 2013)

Prima, vielen Dank!


----------



## _sebastian (26. April 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hört sich nach defektem Lager an
> Schwere Touren gemacht?



Was heißt schwere Touren?! Hier und da mal ein Sprung bei mittelmäßiger Fahrtechnik ;-)

War gerade mal in die Garage. Das Spiel merkt man auch bei ausgebautem Rad wenn ich die Steckachse durchschiebe und die mal auf und ab bewege bei fixiertem VR. 

Jetzt die Frage: Neue Nabe kaufen? Oder sind die Lager irgendwie einzeln zu bekommen. (Sorry, hab von Naben so überhaupt keine Ahnung. Hab mich beim Strive eher auf den Dämpfer spezialisiert ;-) ) 
Oder geht sowas vielleicht auf Garantie bei Canyon? Gekauft im Okt 12. Es handelt sich um den hier bereits vieldiskutierten CB iodine 3 LRS 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## sirios (26. April 2013)

Klingt dann wohl nach den Lagern...

Mein Tip: Verkauf die Räder und nimm Dir was gescheites. Hab im Winter meinen LRS bei DT Swiss überholen lassen und die haben meinem Hinterrad neue Lager verpasst. Hätte ich eigentlich auch selber machen können ABER um die Nabe zu revidieren braucht man bei DT meist spezielles Werkzeug was recht saftig im Preis ist. Für neue Lager inkl. Einbau hab ich 30 Steine gezahlt . Also entweder einschicken ODER so weiterfahren ODER verkaufen und was anderes fahren


----------



## _sebastian (26. April 2013)

Meine innere Stimme sagt mir ja auch verkaufen. Aber für die Dinger bekomm ich ja auch nicht mehr wirklich was, oder? 

Mal sehen was Canyon dazu sagt.


----------



## Der_Graue (27. April 2013)

Kaufe dir neue Lager, ist viel billiger als ein neues VR zu kaufen.
Das ganze kostet dich ca. 20 Euro, weil Dünnring-Lager.
Kaufe dir SKF Lager, keine billigen China-Teile!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe bei mir auch die Lager gewechelt, sie laufen jetzt super weich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn du noch Garantie drauf hast, schicke sie zu Canyon.
Musst dann sicher 2 Wochen darauf warten und beim Lagerwechsel bist du in 1/2 h fertig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_sebastian schrieb:


> Meine innere Stimme sagt mir ja auch verkaufen. Aber für die Dinger bekomm ich ja auch nicht mehr wirklich was, oder?
> 
> Mal sehen was Canyon dazu sagt.


----------



## _sebastian (27. April 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kaufe dir neue Lager, ist viel billiger als ein neues VR zu kaufen.
> Das ganze kostet dich ca. 20 Euro, weil Dünnring-Lager.
> Kaufe dir SKF Lager, keine billigen China-Teile!!!
> 
> ...



Danke. Denke werde mir dann neue Lager kaufen und selber wechseln. Und dann fahr ich die Dinger bis zur Verschrottung.


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. April 2013)

bei canyon dauert eh alles zu lange.
habe letzten montag angerufen wegen dem nadellager vom rp23
sie wollten mich am selben tag noch zurÃ¼ckrufen,,isch warte und warte und warte....
der preis ist echt heiÃ,ca25â¬ fÃ¼r ein neues set,mit bolzen etc.  , aber isch warte und warte und warte...
hab mir jetzt erst mal einen neuen bolzen drehen lassen ( aus stahl ) und das spiel hat sich minimiert.


----------



## Der_Graue (27. April 2013)

Ich dreh mir die Bolzen aus Titan, denn die halten wenigstens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Titan Grade 5 bekommt man recht günstig im Netz und kostet weniger als ein gekaufter bei Canyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gewichtsreduzierung fast 40 % und hält mehr aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







wurstzipfel schrieb:


> bei canyon dauert eh alles zu lange.
> habe letzten montag angerufen wegen dem nadellager vom rp23
> sie wollten mich am selben tag noch zurückrufen,,isch warte und warte und warte....
> der preis ist echt heiß,ca25 für ein neues set,mit bolzen etc.  , aber isch warte und warte und warte...
> hab mir jetzt erst mal einen neuen bolzen drehen lassen ( aus stahl ) und das spiel hat sich minimiert.


----------



## emilulu (27. April 2013)

Mein Strive 2012 ist kaputt.
Leider ist mir das vordere Lager am Umlenkhebel wortwÃ¶rtlich geplatzt.
Soweit ich es sehen und einschÃ¤tzen kann ist die Achse die das Konuslager zusammen hÃ¤lt gebrochen. Durch die "unnatÃ¼rlich" asymmetrische  Belastung, links war die Achse noch lose drin rechts keine FÃ¼hrung,  wurde der Rahmen beschÃ¤digt. Auch die Schwinge hat am Sitzrohr ihrer Spuren hinterlassen. Umlenkhebel und DÃ¤mpfer kÃ¶nnen gestaucht sein, kann ich aber nicht 100% sagen 

jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage wo mein Fehler liegt.

 Der DÃ¤mpfer war bei 15 Bar (Mein Gewicht 75 kg) . Passiert ist es bei einer 1 Meter hochen Abfahrt ;-), dabei waren die RÃ¤der vielleicht 30 cm in der Luft. Kein Parkeinsatz, aber ich fahre gerne auf meinen Touren die Abfahrten sagen wir mal flot. Ich fahre seit 25 Jahren verschiedene Mountainbikes, hatte bis jetzt nie ein ernsthaftes Problem bis auf VerschleiÃteile. Ich war bis dato mit dem Ding Ã¤uÃerst zufrieden, eine echte Allrounder der mir auf unzÃ¤hligen Touren von Finale Ã¼ber Alpen bis zum schwÃ¤bischen Stromberg SpaÃ gemacht hat. Ich finde die Optik mit den Organischen Formen und der flachen Schwinge einmalig.  
Auch mit der Geo bin ich sehr zufrieden, GrÃ¶Ãe M bei 182cm. Habe mir entgegen des Trends einen 10 cm Vorbau eingebaut und geil.
Habe jetzt den Rahmen verpackt und am Montag gehtâs zum Canyon.

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (27. April 2013)

Einem Kumpel von mir ist das selbe 2 mal passiert, Rahmen wurde immer getauscht. Wobei er deutlich schwerer ist wie du


----------



## Der_Graue (27. April 2013)

Kannste mal ein größeres Foto posten wo man auch was sieht?




emilulu schrieb:


> http://fthumb1.mtb-news.de/cache/27...s.de/f/mj/p6/mjp6ecep1j80/medium_DSC05038.JPG
> 
> Mein Strive 2012 ist kaputt.
> Leider ist mir das vordere Lager am Umlenkhebel wortwörtlich geplatzt.
> ...


----------



## emilulu (27. April 2013)

Unter "Benutzeralbum " kann man die Fotos auch größer sehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. April 2013)

Und es ist passiert, der käufer vom nerve is abgesprungen, also wirds doch nix mitn strive, vllt hol ich mir eins im oktober beim ausverkauf.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Der_Graue (27. April 2013)

Alles klar, die kommen sauber rüber!
Was für Sch....,  bin mal gespannt was Canyon dazu sagt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






emilulu schrieb:


> Unter "Benutzeralbum " kann man die Fotos auch größer sehen.


----------



## valmal86 (27. April 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/159632-rock-shox-monarch-plus-r-200x57-neu


----------



## sirios (27. April 2013)

valmal86 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/159632-rock-shox-monarch-plus-r-200x57-neu



Ja und? 199 â¬, der hat nich alle BlÃ¤tter an der Palme! FÃ¼r nen R ist das ein viel zu hoher Preis...


----------



## valmal86 (27. April 2013)

jaja, das schon aber es steht ja vhb und vielleicht ist jemand interessiert. Daher dachte ich poste ihn mal.


----------



## sirios (27. April 2013)

Da müsste der aber direkt mal 50  runter gehen, sonst ist das schon direkt uninteressant, ohne Druckstufenverstellung sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (27. April 2013)

true


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. April 2013)

Davon mal abgesehen waren gerade alle RP mit Kashima für 150 im Angebot.
Da wird gerade mächtig gedumped!


----------



## Nouse2112 (28. April 2013)

soo für mich ist der sommer gelaufen schulterblat gebrochen. Die letzt landung versaut und schön in nen bau mit der schultee!Aber ich habs auf video muaha


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. April 2013)

Oh je! 
Gute Besserung


----------



## snbd84 (28. April 2013)

Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Nouse2112 (28. April 2013)

der sommer ist gelaufen bäume sind *********** aber das bike ist heile ein glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (28. April 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> der sommer ist gelaufen bäume sind *********** aber das bike ist heile ein glück



Man was machst du auch für Sachen....!? Gute Besserung!


----------



## stromb6 (28. April 2013)

Gute Besserung!

Ich kenne das leider!


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. April 2013)

gute besserung ! das kenne ich auch,hatte vor 3 jahren schlüsselbeinbruch...


----------



## Tier (28. April 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!

Bin die letzte Woche auch nicht zum biken gekommen, da ich mir fast ne Sehne im Daumen gekappt hätte. 

Falls einer von euch Lust auf Diskussionen zum Hinterbau des Strive hat: Hier gibts mal wieder eine 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## sirios (28. April 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung!
> 
> Bin die letzte Woche auch nicht zum biken gekommen, da ich mir fast ne Sehne im Daumen gekappt hätte.
> 
> ...



Und hier meinen Senf dazu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10546051&postcount=2483


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. April 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> soo für mich ist der sommer gelaufen schulterblat gebrochen. Die letzt landung versaut und schön in nen bau mit der schultee!Aber ich habs auf video muaha



Hey, ich wollte im Sommer nach Eisenach und die im letzten Jahr gesichteten Trails rocken 

Ich dachte Bäume sind eher mein Thema 
Leider geben die Dinger rein gar nicht nach - ich habe das schon mehrfach versucht. 
Dafür bremst man ohne Zeitverzögerung sofort auf Null runter.

Auf alle Fälle gute Besserung


----------



## Nouse2112 (28. April 2013)

ich danke euch!!
@gainty das bekommen wir dieses jahr noch hin denk mal werd dienstag operiert und dann erstma 2bis3 monate pause aber dann wird das schon wieder gehn hoffe ich ma...
das videp mach ich dann ma fertig wenn ich daheim bin


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. April 2013)

trotz sch**** Hinterbau zum Sieg  

http://mtbrider.de/news/fabien-barel-auf-canyon-unterwegs

Strive for the Podium!


----------



## nimbus_leon (28. April 2013)

airfloh46 schrieb:


> Hallo ich kann dir den Thule Out Ride 561 empfehlen. Da bauste das Vorderrad aus und verriegelst die Gabel mit der Steckachse im Träger.
> Funktioniert einwandfrei und das Problem mit irgeneinem Halter am Rahmen hast du auch nicht. Die Fat Albert passen auch perfekt in die Schiene.




Hallo zusammen,

Frage: Gibt es jetzt einen passenden 150mm Steckachsenadapter für den Thule OutRide 561 ???

Es müsste je eine Fox 32 Gabel mit QR15 Steckachste befestigt werden....die 36er hat 200mm....


----------



## grobi59 (28. April 2013)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Frage: Gibt es jetzt einen passenden 150mm Steckachsenadapter für den Thule OutRide 561 ???
> 
> Es müsste je eine Fox 32 Gabel mit QR15 Steckachste befestigt werden....die 36er hat 200mm....




http://www.autoworld24.de/Dach-_und...ule_OutRide_561_Fahrradtraeger_i46_2913_0.htm

Der wird fest in den outride eingebaut und die Gabel dann mit der original Steckachse fixiert!
Nachteil ist, dass das Rad dann nicht abgeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimbus_leon (28. April 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> http://www.autoworld24.de/Dach-_und...ule_OutRide_561_Fahrradtraeger_i46_2913_0.htm
> 
> Der wird fest in den outride eingebaut und die Gabel dann mit der original Steckachse fixiert!
> Nachteil ist, dass das Rad dann nicht abgeschlossen werden kann.



Man hat hier nur gelesen, dass der 150mm Adapter von Thule nicht funktioniert ;-) Is dem noch so?


----------



## grobi59 (28. April 2013)

Ich habe meinen erst vor kurzem gekauft und es passt!
Das einzige was mich stört, ist, dass der Adapter aus rauem Metall ist und so ein wenig die Aufnahmen zerkratzt!

Frage an die anderen: Ist das schlimm oder macht das nix wenn die Farbe abkratzt?


----------



## JulianM. (29. April 2013)

Das xt shadow + schaltwerk, das von Canyon nachgebessert wurde, ist ein short cage oder mid cage?


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. April 2013)

so,hier mal meine " Black Mamba "    
heute fertig geworden...
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/3s/e2/3se2td53ln5g/original_BlackMamba1.JPG?0
bild weg ???


----------



## Tier (29. April 2013)

Ich glaub hier gibts mittlerweile mehr schwatte Strives als welche im Originallack. 
Sieht aber jut aus! 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## sirios (29. April 2013)

Ich lass meins so wie es ist, auch mit der weißen Lyrik


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. April 2013)

@sirios
deins ist auch so wie es ist geil !


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. April 2013)

@Tier
das ist der originallack/elox
nur gecleant...


----------



## sirios (29. April 2013)

@wurstzipfel danke, das hört man doch gerne ! Gilt auch für Deine Kiste, ich steh einfach auf schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (29. April 2013)

@_wurstzipfel_: Weiß ich doch, sieht bei dir auch super dezent aus. Sogar die Wippe passt zu den Standrohren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bin ja selbst ein pöser Schwarzfahrer 

Wobei ich inkonsequent war und nachträglich auch mal blau gemacht hab...


----------



## sirios (29. April 2013)

@Tier


----------



## Tier (29. April 2013)

I see what you did there!








Klarer Fall für den "Zeigt eure schwarzen Strives vor blauen Wänden mit Kies-Rasenkanten"-Thread


----------



## sirios (29. April 2013)

zu gut !


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. April 2013)

@ tier 
dein mopped schaut aber auch echt fett aus !


----------



## wholeStepDown (30. April 2013)

da ich dieses jahr wieder an gardasee will (sofern ich mir nicht eine Woche davor wieder iwas breche) und ich gerade eh noch was anderes bestellen muss: welchen Reifen könnt ihr denn für das Terrain dort unten empfehlen?
Ich weiss noch nicht genau, welche Trails wir fahren werden, aber es wird wohl üblich steinig werden.
Momentan hab ich Muddy Mary vorne, Ardent hinten. Den Ardent würde ich drauf lassen. Vorne BB, Minion, High Roller?`Oder auch die Muddy einfach drauf lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (30. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich muss ein wirklich *dickes* Lob an *Canyon* geben. Sehr sehr guter *Service* und ein *spitzen Team* 

Von meiner Erfahrung mit Canyon kann ich nur Positives von mir geben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier mein neues Spielzeug, das *Canyon Strive AL 9,0 SL 
*












Liebe Grüße Volker65


----------



## wurstzipfel (30. April 2013)

Scheenes ding...viel spass damit ....


----------



## Christofeliz (30. April 2013)

Meine Frau und ich sind letztes Jahr am Gardasee beide auf Fat Albert unterwegs gewesen. Sie mit 2,25 und ich mit 2,40 Breite und beide jeweils die Mainstreamkombination Trailstar (vorn) und Pacestar (hinten). Bis auf einen Platten problemlos. Dieser eine entstand allerdings auch bei einem Sprung, gefühlt 5m tief direkt ins Flat. (-> Bachdurchfahrt mit ca. 30cm Absatz und auf Scherbe gelandet...-.-) Dagegen war der Albert leider nicht gefeit. Aber ansonsten wie gesagt, stressfrei.

Dieses Jahr werde ich mal die große Betty bemühen und bissel testen, obwohl ich oft hier schon gelesen habe, dass für vorn Muddy Mary und hinten Fat Albert o.ä. sehr gut fährt.

Mir missfällt allerdings der Gedanke, das ich 2 verschiedene Reifen mitnehmen muss, falls mir einer davon kaputt geht. Was auch das Problem (für mich) bei den Alberts war. Der hat ja auch unterschiedliche Profile für vorn und hinten, die sicherlich auch ihre Berechtigung haben. Allerdings möchte ich davon wegkommen und einen Reifen sowohl für vorn als auch für hinten fahren.
(Ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass das nicht optimal sein wird)

Grüße

Edit: @ Volker65 ->


----------



## Boardi05 (30. April 2013)

sehr schönes 9.0 SL

ich fahr hinten den FA front, klappt wunderbar


----------



## Nesium (30. April 2013)

Ich fahre vorne und hinten den Ardent und es fährt sich gut. Da hättest du auch das Problem mit dem Ersatzreifen gelöst. Das einzige Manko beim Ardent ist seine Schmutz-Aufnahme. Wenn es recht matschig ist, sieht das Rad aus wie ein rollender Erdhaufen und hast demendsprechend auch Wiederstand. Aber sonst ist der ja wirklich gut.


----------



## wurstzipfel (30. April 2013)

@Volker65
bist du zufrieden mit ctd ???


----------



## Boardi05 (30. April 2013)

Die MuddyMarry und der Albert sind da nicht besser, die fressen sich auch schnell mit Erde voll, das gleiche mit dem Schnee
CTD würd mich auch wundern, zufrieden?


----------



## Volker65 (30. April 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @Volker65
> bist du zufrieden mit ctd ???


Habe es gestern erst bekommen, bin gestern 1:30 gefahren im Wald. Aber war ok.


----------



## Nesium (30. April 2013)

Bei meinem (schon ziemlich geprüften) Strive bin ich mit dem ctd vollstens zufrieden, macht einen einwandfreien job. Auch mit der Dämpferauslegung bin ich super zufrieden, habe bei einem SAG von 25% noch nie einen Durchschlag erlebt. Canyon hat aus Fehlern auch gelernt.


----------



## MilesMumford (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jungs, ich hab mal eine Frage.

Bin an dem Strive sehr interessiert und wunder mich gerade das es das Strive nur in 3 Rahmengrößen gibt.
Ich bin 1,73cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 77cm !
Bei dem Canyonrechner kommt S raus doch das wären dann laut Canyon beim Strive 39cm was mir ziemlich wenig vorkommt, ich hätte gedacht das mir M besser passen müsste.

Einsatzgebiet: Ich wohne im Taunus, habe also Berge und Trails vor der Haustür, würde mit dem Strive auch gerne einige Touren fahren, Bikepark selten.

Wäre da S nicht ein Tick zu klein für mich ? 
Wäre gut wenn ihr das ein bisschen einschätzen könntet, habe gerade keine Möglichkeit schnell mal zu Canyon zu fahren, würde mich aber trotzdem gerne mal bei den Strivern informieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (1. Mai 2013)

177cm / 88cm SL hier, M passt mir sehr gut
habe meine reverb noch ca 11 cm rausgezogen um effizient zu treten

bei 77cm SL ist man da also echt am Limit wenn man noch an die Pedale rankommen will, sofern man nicht die 150er reverb gegen was mit weniger hub austauschen will


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Mai 2013)

ich mit meinen 1,84m und SL von 89, fahre es in L. M wäre mir definitiv zu klein.

Ich würde mal sagen das Strive in S könnte dir echt etwas zu klein sein. Vielleicht meldet sich aber noch jemand mit deiner Größe, und kann mehr dazu beitragen.

ok.
wurde schon beantwortet ;-)


----------



## MilesMumford (1. Mai 2013)

Habe nur bedenken, da ich das Strive auch des öfteren für eine Tour nehmen möchte, S dann am Ende zu klein wäre.

Kommt mir so vor als liege ich genau zwischen S und M... :/


----------



## Mecka-Joe (1. Mai 2013)

Gib einfach mal eine größere Schrittlänge ein um zu testen wann dir ein M vorgeschlagen wird. Dann kannst dich entscheiden welche Größe die richtige ist. Bei mir hatte zum Beispiel 1 cm größere Schrittlänge die nächste Größe angezeigt.

Gruß Joe


----------



## MilesMumford (1. Mai 2013)

Bei meiner SL  von 77 cm bekomme ich S und erst ab SL 82 cm bekomme ich M, das sind 4-5 cm das ist etwas zu viel oder ?


----------



## _sebastian (1. Mai 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kaufe dir neue Lager, ist viel billiger als ein neues VR zu kaufen.
> Das ganze kostet dich ca. 20 Euro, weil Dünnring-Lager.
> Kaufe dir SKF Lager, keine billigen China-Teile!!!
> 
> ...



Hab bei Canyon angerufen. Wenn ich sie da einschicke, soll das 2-4 Wochen dauern, da man dass nicht selber repariert sondern an den Hersteller verschickt...also 4 Wochen ;-)
Hab dann bei Cosmic Sports angerufen. Die sagten mir ich solle es mit Rechnung direkt zu ihnen schicken. Sollte nach 1 Woche mein Laufrad wieder haben. Bin mal gespannt. Hat jmd schon Erfahrungen mit Cosmic Sports gemacht?


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Mai 2013)

Ich bin 173 und hab eine SL von 81. Fahre ein M, das S war mir zu klein


----------



## mcWolfgang (1. Mai 2013)

Servus Männer, 
Kann mir jemand aushelfen bei der Größe vom Gabelschaft? Ich find auf die schnelle nix im Netz und habe das Fahrrad gerade nicht zur Hand, welche Größe muss ich beim Vorbau bestellen, 1.5 oder 1/8? Hab ne talas 36 rlc fit factory verbaut. 
Danke...


----------



## Volker65 (1. Mai 2013)

Also Gabel und Dämpfer und ctd hat super funktioniert. Wenn das so bleibt bin ich super zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (1. Mai 2013)

1 1/8


----------



## JulianM. (1. Mai 2013)

bin 1,79 (so grade unbekannt) und fahre Größe M. Passt super! 
In deinem fall scheint mit Größe S etwas zu klein, da du sonst bei Touren schon sehr gestaucht sitzen wirst...
Apropos: baaayern! )


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ist ne *1.5" Tapered **(konisch) drin!*



mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Servus Männer,
> Kann mir jemand aushelfen bei der Größe vom Gabelschaft? Ich find auf die schnelle nix im Netz und habe das Fahrrad gerade nicht zur Hand, welche Größe muss ich beim Vorbau bestellen, 1.5 oder 1/8? Hab ne talas 36 rlc fit factory verbaut.
> Danke...


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Mai 2013)

Was ist los, willst du es nicht selber machen?
Ist echt kein Akt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_sebastian schrieb:


> Hab bei Canyon angerufen. Wenn ich sie da einschicke, soll das 2-4 Wochen dauern, da man dass nicht selber repariert sondern an den Hersteller verschickt...also 4 Wochen ;-)
> Hab dann bei Cosmic Sports angerufen. Die sagten mir ich solle es mit Rechnung direkt zu ihnen schicken. Sollte nach 1 Woche mein Laufrad wieder haben. Bin mal gespannt. Hat jmd schon Erfahrungen mit Cosmic Sports gemacht?


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Mai 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ne *1.5" Tapered **(konisch) drin!*



Und was sagt uns das *Tapered*? Oben geht der Gabelschaft auf 1 1/8 zusammen


----------



## RobG301 (2. Mai 2013)

Bin Samstag beim Festival das 9.0 SL in L gefahren und passt super bei 1,99m und 97cm Schrittlänge! Man könnte noch nen steileren Vorbau montieren oder Lenker mit mehr Rise (20er oder so), aber bei großen Menschen sieht nen kompakt geschnittenes Bike mit 26'' Laufrädern halt immer verloren aus! 

Sieht nur ab Werk was unscheinbar aus! Hätte da gerne die Team-Lackierung, nur die XX1 brauch ich nicht unbedingt! Da reicht die XTR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2013)

Im italienischen mtb forum verkauf jemand seinen team rahmen, größe l, is 2-3 mal damit gefahren

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Mai 2013)

Hast du gerade den Link parat?


----------



## _sebastian (2. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich schon. Aber ich bin ohnehin nicht fahrtüchtig für die nächsten 2 Wochen und wenn es wirklich so schnell geht... 



BlackLupo schrieb:


> Was ist los, willst du es nicht selber machen?
> Ist echt kein Akt


----------



## wholeStepDown (2. Mai 2013)

ein Bekannter von mir schwankt zwischen dem Torque Vertrider und dem Strive- würde eigentlich lieber das Strive nehmen hat aber etwas Zweifel wegen seinen gut 95KG Leergewicht (Hinterbau blabla). 
Jemand hier in ähnlicher Gewichtsklasse oder etwas dazu mal gehört/gelesen?


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hast du gerade den Link parat?



http://mercatino.mtb-forum.it/p-102483-STRIVE-AL-9-0-RACE-SOLO-TELAIO

Hier der link, ist der race rahmen in L

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Mai 2013)

Danke!
Dachte aber es geht um die Team factory Edition...
Hätte mich auch gewundert


----------



## Volker65 (2. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe ist das Strive bis 120kg zugelassen. Ich habe zurzeit auch 96 kg Leergewicht und habe noch keine Probleme festgestellt.


----------



## derth (2. Mai 2013)

MilesMumford schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich hab mal eine Frage.
> 
> Bin an dem Strive sehr interessiert und wunder mich gerade das es das Strive nur in 3 Rahmengrößen gibt.
> Ich bin 1,73cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 77cm !
> ...



Gude,

Ich bin gut 1,70m groß und hab ne etwas kleinere Schrittlänge, 
fahre das S in der ditten Saison, recht tourenlastig (im Park fahr ich was anderes) und denke mal du wärest damit gut unterwegs.

Wo im Taunus bist du denn? Ich arbeite in Oberursel. Biete dir an dass ich den Bock in den Kombi werfe und du vorbei kommst, aufsitzen und mal n paar Meter fahren fürs Gefühl.
Ich hab damals in Koblenz auf dem M gesessen und mich ganz klar für S entscheiden können.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Mai 2013)

1,67m klein, 80cm SL 
Anfangs hatte ich einen Rahmen in Größe "M". Bei der Parkplatz-Probefahrt vor Ort passte mir dieser besser als der kleine Rahmen.
Jetzt habe ich einen in "S" und komme im Gelände viel besser damit zurecht.


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Mai 2013)

Jooo, ist halt konisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Chrisinger schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das *Tapered*? Oben geht der Gabelschaft auf 1 1/8 zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (2. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Danke!
> Dachte aber es geht um die Team factory Edition...
> Hätte mich auch gewundert



So eins will ich haben wenn die das bringen!

Das Race hat leider ja ne andere Lackierung und keine Mavic Laufräder, Ergon Sattel/Griffe und Renthal Vorbau/Lenker, auch wenn man die Teile ja selbst tauschen könnte!


----------



## MilesMumford (2. Mai 2013)

derth schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> Ich bin gut 1,70m groß und hab ne etwas kleinere Schrittlänge,
> fahre das S in der ditten Saison, recht tourenlastig (im Park fahr ich was anderes) und denke mal du wärest damit gut unterwegs.
> ...



Hi,

das ist ja cool, ich wohne in Sulzbach und arbeite in Oberhöchststadt also gleich nebenan 
Bevor ich das Strive kaufe muss ich wenigstens einmal drauf gesessen haben,
denn selbst die Fahrer die mit meiner Größe fast übereinstimmen fahren S oder M, ich denke das ist jetzt nurnoch mit Probesitzen/fahren zu beurteilen.
Dein Angebot nehm ich gerne an 

Gruss,
Miles


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> So eins will ich haben wenn die das bringen!
> 
> Das Race hat leider ja ne andere Lackierung und keine Mavic Laufräder, Ergon Sattel/Griffe und Renthal Vorbau/Lenker, auch wenn man die Teile ja selbst tauschen könnte!



Das race is ausverkauft, daher könntest den rahmen vom race kaufen, ein 9.0sl und dann umbauen und den rahmen vom sl verkaufen, dann hätteet mavic und keine xx11

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobG301 (2. Mai 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das race is ausverkauft, daher könntest den rahmen vom race kaufen, ein 9.0sl und dann umbauen und den rahmen vom sl verkaufen, dann hätteet mavic und keine xx11
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



Ach dann kauf ich mir lieber das normale SL, montiert mir die Renthal Parts dran und warte bis Canyon für den Rahmen das Team Enduro Sticker Set anbietet (sieht ja doch anders aus als das Race).


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2013)

Jup, stimmt. Das team wird nächstes jahr sicher kommen oder es wird was neues kommen, das stribe is ja schon n bissl alt von der geo her

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcWolfgang (2. Mai 2013)

Danke Jungs...


----------



## sirios (2. Mai 2013)

Servus!

Heut hab ich mal ein technisches Anliegen: Gestern nach der Tour ist mir aufm Heimweg immer die Kette vorm großen Ritze mit einem lauten Krachen runtergsprungen wenn ich zum Wiegetritt ansetzen wollte und somit viel Druck auf dem Antrieb war. Geschaltet wurde natürlich nicht und auch der Umwerfer hat sich null bewegt. Mir kam es viel mehr so vor als wär die Last für die Kette zu groß uns sie würde "durchrutschen". Die Kette ist noch die erste und hat doch jetzt seit 2011 schon einige KM runter. Hab auch noch nicht kontrolliert ob vielleicht ein paar Glieder steif sind. Vermutung Nummer zwei ist/war, dass mein 36er Blatt auch fertig ist.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Ideen? Ist ziemlich nervig und ich hab mir dadurch gestern direkt mal die Wade gezerrt weil ich ins leere getreten habe. Werd mal morgen ne neue Kette testen und hab auch gleich mal ein neues 36er Blatt geordert.

Bin für weitere Ideen dankbar!


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Mai 2013)

Glaub mehr als 1000km überlebt eine Kette nicht. Ich hab bei mir schon die zweite drauf, obwohl ich mein Rad erst seit August 2012 hab ^^

Wobei ich meine lieber zu früh als zu spät Wechsel, um sowas zu vermeiden 

Ich würde in deinem Fall die Kassette auch mit anschauen, die ist dann wahrscheinlich auch verschlissen


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Mai 2013)

die 1000er Marke hast du ja schon locker überschritten. @sirios

Ich denke gegen Ende des Jahres muss bei mir auch spätestens getauscht werden. 


Heute neuen Hinterreifen aufgezogen und bisschen getestet  :





links MM in 2,35, rechts MK 2 Protection zum Vergleich. 





Er saß direkt perfekt in der Felge. Rollwiederstand ist geringer als beim FA und zum Grip kann ich erst genaueres nach mehreren Touren sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Mai 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Heut hab ich mal ein technisches Anliegen: Gestern nach der Tour ist mir aufm Heimweg immer die Kette vorm großen Ritze mit einem lauten Krachen runtergsprungen wenn ich zum Wiegetritt ansetzen wollte und somit viel Druck auf dem Antrieb war.
> 
> Bin für weitere Ideen dankbar!



Mess mal mit dem Messschieber zwischen  xx - Gliedern. Eine neue Kette hat 119,5mm. Wenn Du 120,5mm oder mehr misst, ist die Kette fertig. Die XX-Glieder deswegen weil ich jetzt nicht im Kopf habe wieviel es sind - aber das ist auch egal.

Die Kassette sollte schon noch halten. Ich habe in den letzten 11 Jahren gerade mal 3 Stück verschlissen - bei 8.000km / Jahr, vielen Rennen und ganz viel Schlamm. Da wird nicht immer perfekt geschaltet. Das große Kettenblatt kannst Du mal mit dem neuen vergleichen. Das sollte nur dann verschlissen sein wenn Du die Kette völlig in den Eimer gefahren hast. Solltest Du Dir nicht sicher sein dann wechsel das KB einfach mit sonst fährst Du Dir die neue Kette schneller kaputt als Du bis 3 zählen kannst.


----------



## sirios (2. Mai 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mess mal mit dem Messschieber zwischen  xx - Gliedern. Eine neue Kette hat 119,5mm. Wenn Du 120,5mm oder mehr misst, ist die Kette fertig. Die XX-Glieder deswegen weil ich jetzt nicht im Kopf habe wieviel es sind - aber das ist auch egal.
> 
> Die Kassette sollte schon noch halten. Ich habe in den letzten 11 Jahren gerade mal 3 Stück verschlissen - bei 8.000km / Jahr, vielen Rennen und ganz viel Schlamm. Da wird nicht immer perfekt geschaltet. Das große Kettenblatt kannst Du mal mit dem neuen vergleichen. Das sollte nur dann verschlissen sein wenn Du die Kette völlig in den Eimer gefahren hast. Solltest Du Dir nicht sicher sein dann wechsel das KB einfach mit sonst fährst Du Dir die neue Kette schneller kaputt als Du bis 3 zählen kannst.



Danke!

Das war auch mein Plan. Das SLX Blatt kostet ja nicht die Welt . Ich mach das morgen mal und bin mal gespannt ob es dann OK ist.


----------



## sali-77 (2. Mai 2013)

derth schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> Ich bin gut 1,70m groß und hab ne etwas kleinere Schrittlänge,
> fahre das S in der ditten Saison, recht tourenlastig (im Park fahr ich was anderes) und denke mal du wärest damit gut unterwegs.
> ...



Denke auch dass min 77cm SL ein S besser passt, noch dazu wird ab 2013 ab Größe M die reverb mit 150mm Hub verbaut, unter 81cm SL kann man dann die Stütze nicht ganz ausfahren um vernünftig zu den Pedalen zu kommen außer man tauscht nachträglich die 150mm mit einer 125mm Stütze (Canyon macht das vom Werk aus leider nicht)


----------



## MilesMumford (2. Mai 2013)

Ändert Canyon denn von Werk aus generell keine Teile ?
Würde gerne bei dem Strive was ich kaufen möchte etwas ändern lassen, frage mich ob Canyon das überhaupt macht oder ob das nur nachträglich selbst geht.

Ich tendiere auch immer mehr zum Rahmen S, muss nur schauen wie es in Kurven etc. funktioniert mit den Beinen und ob mir der Reach nicht zu klein ist... mal sehen, hoffe ich hab bald die Lösung kann nichtmehr warten 

Danke schonmal für eure ganzen Infos


----------



## stromb6 (2. Mai 2013)

Canyon ändert keine Teile. Musst du selber machen.


----------



## RobG301 (3. Mai 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Jup, stimmt. Das team wird nächstes jahr sicher kommen oder es wird was neues kommen, das stribe is ja schon n bissl alt von der geo her
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja soll ja was in der Entwicklung sein! 650B Race Enduro oder dergleichen! Vor allem kommt eher was Neues in Sachen Strive als nen Torque Nachfolger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (3. Mai 2013)

MilesMumford schrieb:


> Ändert Canyon denn von Werk aus generell keine Teile ?
> Würde gerne bei dem Strive was ich kaufen möchte etwas ändern lassen, frage mich ob Canyon das überhaupt macht oder ob das nur nachträglich selbst geht.
> 
> Ich tendiere auch immer mehr zum Rahmen S, muss nur schauen wie es in Kurven etc. funktioniert mit den Beinen und ob mir der Reach nicht zu klein ist... mal sehen, hoffe ich hab bald die Lösung kann nichtmehr warten
> ...



Ne da gilt gekauft wie gesehen! Hab ich Samstag auch angesprochen! Wenn müsste ich mir im Nachhinein dann nen Lenker mit höherem Rise und sowas montieren!

L Rahmen ist für mich schön kompakt, wenn auch manche Berater bei Canyon meinten zu klein! Aber da sagte der eine so, der andere so! Für mich passt es!


----------



## RobG301 (3. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> die 1000er Marke hast du ja schon locker überschritten. @_sirios_
> 
> Ich denke gegen Ende des Jahres muss bei mir auch spätestens getauscht werden.
> 
> ...



Guter Reifen! Hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht! Was haste pro Reifen bezahlt?


----------



## FlyingLizard (3. Mai 2013)

Habe den nur für hinten gekauft. Vorne bleibt die Muddy Mary drauf. Wenn der MK sich minimal besser schlägt als der FA, bin ich bestens bedient. Mit Versand 36,-


----------



## potzblitzer (3. Mai 2013)

MilesMumford schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich hab mal eine Frage.
> 
> Bin an dem Strive sehr interessiert und wunder mich gerade das es das Strive nur in 3 Rahmengrößen gibt.
> Ich bin 1,73cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 77cm !
> ...



Hey, hab die gleiche SL, bin aber nen paar Zentimeter kleiner (169). Habe mich damals für S entschieden und bin sehr glücklich damit. Hatte anfangs etwas bedenken, dass es für Touren zu kompakt ist, aber weit gefehlt. Hab mittlerweile Vorbau noch verkürzt und bin mit der Sattelstellung im optimalen Bereich. Das Bike ist super spritzig auf dem Trail und lässt sich angenehm durch Kurven zirkeln. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast Probe zu rollen würd ichs aber trotzdem machen, jeder empfindet es anders.


----------



## MilesMumford (3. Mai 2013)

Hi, danke für die Info das klingt wirklich gut ich denke dann wird S Super passen, ist sogar auch sofort verfügbar


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Mai 2013)

Ich bin heute mal einem knacken bei meinem Strive auf den Grund gegangen:

Und zwar scheint bei mir die Achse vom Hauptlager Kontakt mit dem Adapter für den Umwerfer zu haben. 

Kann mir mal bitte einer Bestätigen, dass hier ein bisschen Luft zwischen beiden sein soll?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (3. Mai 2013)

bei meiner Kiste ist da auch nicht sonderlich viel Platz


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Mai 2013)

Hm, aber es ist Platz oder?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (3. Mai 2013)

max 1 mm ist Platz an der nahesten Stelle


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Mai 2013)

Ok, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (3. Mai 2013)

aber wir können gerne was ausmachen, damit du dir da selbst ein Bild von machen kannst. Bin jederzeit verfügbar, außer morgen bis 18.oo


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Mai 2013)

Falls ich es nicht gelöst bekomm, dann meld ich mich. Danke


----------



## Daseca (3. Mai 2013)

So, hier mal das Strive HS 9.0 (2012) von meinem Kumpel. Kam vor ein paar Tagen frisch vom Pulvern. Teile sind sonst alle Original. Irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge bzw. Ideen oder Anmerkungen?


----------



## sirios (3. Mai 2013)

Bis auf die komplett sinnfreien CB Teile und dem ultra grässlichen Flaschenhalter gefällt mir die Kombination sehr gut


----------



## Daseca (3. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt Teile waren Original...von daher warum Tauschen?


----------



## MilesMumford (3. Mai 2013)

Ich finde eine Schwarze Gabel ist ein muss bei dieser Farbkombi 

ansonsten gefällt mir das Grau sehr gut


----------



## snbd84 (4. Mai 2013)

Schickes "Gerät" !! ;-)


----------



## Daseca (4. Mai 2013)

Ja eine Schwarze Gabel hätte er auch gern  mal sehen was die zeit noch so bringt


----------



## Micha382 (4. Mai 2013)

Folier sie doch oder lackier sie selbst - mattschwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (4. Mai 2013)

Folieren mit den vielen ecken und Rundungen auf der kleinen Fläche? Viel Spaß !


----------



## snbd84 (4. Mai 2013)

Oder mit Plastidip bearbeiten!!


----------



## sirios (4. Mai 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Heut hab ich mal ein technisches Anliegen: Gestern nach der Tour ist mir  aufm Heimweg immer die Kette vorm großen Ritze mit einem lauten Krachen  runtergsprungen wenn ich zum Wiegetritt ansetzen wollte und somit viel  Druck auf dem Antrieb war. Geschaltet wurde natürlich nicht und auch der  Umwerfer hat sich null bewegt. Mir kam es viel mehr so vor als wär die  Last für die Kette zu groß uns sie würde "durchrutschen". Die Kette ist  noch die erste und hat doch jetzt seit 2011 schon einige KM runter. Hab  auch noch nicht kontrolliert ob vielleicht ein paar Glieder steif sind.  Vermutung Nummer zwei ist/war, dass mein 36er Blatt auch fertig ist.
> 
> ...



So!

Ich hab den Übeltäter gefunden. Es lag nicht an der ausgelutschten Kette, die hab ich jetzt aber trotzdem in Rente geschickt. Es liegt an meinem Ratchet Freilauf, der rutscht nämlich bei hohen Kräften mal gepflegt durch und macht dabei auch noch richtig Radau . Muss ich mich mal drum kümmern den zu tauschen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Mai 2013)

Du hast einfach zuviel Power in den Beinen


----------



## sirios (4. Mai 2013)

@Gianty das würde ich jetzt mal gar nicht so sagen 

Ich darf nicht mehr vollgas reintreten sonst macht das übel radau! Werd mir mal das service Kit für die Nabe bestellen, sollte laut Explosionszeichnung ne Sache von 20 Minuten sein.


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Mai 2013)

Heute gabs Post von Mad-Line 





Ich denke es kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (4. Mai 2013)

Nice. Untenrum fehlt aber noch wat. 
Die weiße Kurbel passt ja nicht mehr so wirklich.
Schick mir einfach zwei Goldbarren, ich fräs dir dann was passendes daraus.  


Andere Frage:
Einer ne Ahnung was das 2012er 7.0 in "L" wiegt?

Hab heute spaßeshalber mal mein Moped gewogen, daher würd mich mal interessieren was et orischinool wiegt. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Mai 2013)

wir könnten ja nen Kurbeltausch machen 

Is ne gute Frage. Müsste meins auch mal genau wiegen.


----------



## JulianM. (5. Mai 2013)

och, scheiß dhl, warte seit dienstag auf mein schaltwerk und kann seitdem nicht fahren. morgen erstmal fotos von den anderen knipsen


----------



## waldi28 (5. Mai 2013)

Weiß hier jemand, ob die beim Strive verbauten Maxxis Minion und Ardent schlauchlos gefahren werden können?
Ich hatte in dieser Woche schon zwei mal eine Reifenpanne, weil sich so ein blöder Dorn in den Reifen gebohrt hat. Die schneiden bei uns momentan überall die Hecken und das Dreckszeug liegt hier überall herum.
Ich hatte schon zwei mal bei Canyon deswegen angerufen, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Jedesmal bekam ich die Antwort "Kann ich ihnen nicht sagen, da muss ich einen Techniker fragen. Ich melde mich dann bei Ihnen."
Aber auf die Antworten warte ich immer noch.
Den Ardent am Hinterrad konnte man noch einfach abziehen. Der Minion am Vorderrad scheint ein Drahtreifen zu sein. Der wollte einfach nicht von der Felge runter.
Kann ich überhaupt einen Reifen, der schon ein Loch hat noch schlauchlos machen? Dichtet die Milch das noch nachträglich ab?
Hat hier jemand Ratschläge ob ich das mit den Reifen hinbekomme?
Ich möchte mir noch keine neuen kaufen, da sie noch fast neu sind und ich bis auf die Pannen sehr zufrieden mit den Reifen bin.
Grüße


----------



## Thiel (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

offiziell sind die Maxxis Reifen nur Tubeless tauglich wenn UST drauf steht.

Es funktioniert aber in der Regel mit allen Maxxis Reifen.

Wenn das Loch nicht gerade mehrere mm groß ist, wird das dicht.


----------



## waldi28 (5. Mai 2013)

Danke,
ich werds mal am Hinterrad testen, dort ist das Loch nicht besonders groß.
Denn UST steht auf keinem Reifen drauf.


----------



## Dynam1c (6. Mai 2013)

Hoi Waldi, berichte doch mal bitte ob das geklappt hat. Bekomme mein Strive am Freitag und würde direkt auf Tubeless switchen, wollte mir hier eigentlich nur noch NoTubes Ventile zulegen, der Rest sollte imo passen.


----------



## waldi28 (6. Mai 2013)

Dynam1c schrieb:


> Hoi Waldi, berichte doch mal bitte ob das geklappt hat. Bekomme mein Strive am Freitag und würde direkt auf Tubeless switchen, wollte mir hier eigentlich nur noch NoTubes Ventile zulegen, der Rest sollte imo passen.




Ich komme aber erst frühestens am Wochenende dazu und muss mir noch die passende Milch besorgen. Die NoTubes Ventile wurden beim 9.0 schon von Canyon mitgeliefert.


----------



## Dynam1c (6. Mai 2013)

cool. Danke! Dann muss ich die gar nicht extra kaufen!


----------



## MilesMumford (6. Mai 2013)

Ich stehe kurz vor dem Ankauf des Strive 9.0 und sehe gerade, dass das 2012er gerade fÃ¼r 2999â¬ im outlet gibt.

KÃ¶nnt ihr mir sagen ob der 300â¬ Rabatt sich lohnt oder ob ich gleich das 2013er nehmen soll ?

GruÃ,
Miles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (6. Mai 2013)

kommt drauf an was du willst 

2012 9er: Hammerschmitt, 36er Talas
2013 9er: Normale 2 Fach Kurbel, 34er Talas und angeblich besser abgestimmter Dämpfer


----------



## Toni ES5 (6. Mai 2013)

Schaut mal das Siegerbike wurde gerade vorgestellt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...das-enduro-bike-vom-riva-sieger-fabien-barel/


----------



## valmal86 (6. Mai 2013)

Was er noch im Vergleich zum Serienbike hat sind ordentliche Kabelführungen für die Reverb Stealth und nicht einfach kabelbinder


----------



## Nouse2112 (7. Mai 2013)

So bin wieder daheim das Strive hat wenigstens gegen den baum gewonnen  nur der lenker ist nen bissel verzogen also bis jetzt noch pfennigkram...
Will dann trotzdem ma die Gabel rausbauen, sobald ich wieder beide hände zur verfügung hab :-D


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Mai 2013)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Schaut mal das Siegerbike wurde gerade vorgestellt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...das-enduro-bike-vom-riva-sieger-fabien-barel/




und noch ein neues Video vom Team

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3gh3R2nlqGY


----------



## cilli (7. Mai 2013)

Vom Bike-Wochenende in der Pfalz zurück, gibt´s interessante News in Sachen Kettenklemmer beim AL8.0 2012. Mein Schwager, der dieses Modell genau wie ich besitzt, hatte auch von Anfang an mit diesem Ärgernis zu kämpfen . Nachdem ihm ein Kumpel eine Kettenführung von Bionicon dran gebaut hat, schien erst mal Ruhe zu sein. Doch zu früh gefreut, schon nach ein paar Kilometern hat es die Kette wieder hochgezogen, zu zweit mussten wir sie wieder rauszerren. Dabei riss auch leider der Kabelbinder, der die Kettenführung hielt, mit ab. Da wir keinen neuen Kabelbinder dabei hatten, musste die Führung ab. Nun fuhr er erst mal ohne weiter und siehe da, selbst ohne Kettenführung verfing sich die Kette beim Runterschaltenschalten, schon bei ganz lockerem Treten. Dazu sei gesagt, die Kette war krachneu. Was für ein Konstruktionsmangel. Schlussendlich wird wahrscheinlich nur eine andere Kurbel Abhilfe schaffen, was denkt ihr?


----------



## Toni ES5 (7. Mai 2013)

cilli schrieb:


> Vom Bike-Wochenende in der Pfalz zurück, gibt´s interessante News in Sachen Kettenklemmer beim AL8.0 2012. Mein Schwager, der dieses Modell genau wie ich besitzt, hatte auch von Anfang an mit diesem Ärgernis zu kämpfen . Nachdem ihm ein Kumpel eine Kettenführung von Bionicon dran gebaut hat, schien erst mal Ruhe zu sein. Doch zu früh gefreut, schon nach ein paar Kilometern hat es die Kette wieder hochgezogen, zu zweit mussten wir sie wieder rauszerren. Dabei riss auch leider der Kabelbinder, der die Kettenführung hielt, mit ab. Da wir keinen neuen Kabelbinder dabei hatten, musste die Führung ab. Nun fuhr er erst mal ohne weiter und siehe da, selbst ohne Kettenführung verfing sich die Kette beim Runterschaltenschalten, schon bei ganz lockerem Treten. Dazu sei gesagt, die Kette war krachneu. Was für ein Konstruktionsmangel. Schlussendlich wird wahrscheinlich nur eine andere Kurbel Abhilfe schaffen, was denkt ihr?



ist schon das Shadow Plus montiert ?


----------



## Nouse2112 (7. Mai 2013)

Shadow plus bringt au nichts!!!!! 
Hab auf Sram umgebaut X9 Schaltwerk und X0 Umwerfer danach ging es immer noch nicht jetzt habe ich auf Sram X9 Kurbel umgebaut in 100km keine probleme mehr gehabt.
Auch unter last geschalten ohne Probleme!!leider kann ich erst in 8 Wochen weiter testen


----------



## JulianM. (7. Mai 2013)

Ehm, shadow plus "bringt schon was"!?!?! Seitdem canyon mir das Ding montiert hat ist Untenrum Ruhe eingekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (7. Mai 2013)

also bei einigen kams nach ner zeit wieder... 
bei mir hatte es au nichts gebracht...deswegen bin ich dann weg von shimano


----------



## Toni ES5 (7. Mai 2013)

seit dem ich das Shimanos Shadow Plus dran habe, hatte ich den typischen Klemmer erst einmal, muss allerdings sagen das ich richtig in lemiger Pampe unterwegs war und man 
vor lauter Dreck, weder Umwerfer noch Umlenkrolle sehen konnte.
Deshalb schieb ich das jetzt mal nicht auf irgend welche Teile.


----------



## Freakrr (7. Mai 2013)

Also bei mir hat es was gebracht, selbst bei ganz sanfter Fahrt über Asphalt schaltet es sich (gefühlt) besser.
Kettenklemmer hat ich auch noch kein, toi toi toi ;-)


----------



## cilli (7. Mai 2013)

Mein Schwager ist Grobmotoriker, also wenn Kettenklemmer auftreten können, dann mit ziemlicher Sicherheit bei ihm zuerst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So dachte ich zumindest bisher immer. Wobei auch ich bereits ein paar Klemmer hatte, jedoch bin ich stets bemüht nicht unter Last runterzuschalten. Dieses Jahr und vor allem im Pfälzer Wald hatte ich bisher noch keinen.

Was ich eigentlich damit aber ausdrücken wollte: Alle geben immer nur der Führungsrolle die Schuld, aber wie ich jetzt gesehen habe, kann es ja gar nicht an der Rolle liegen, denn es passierte ja sogar ganz ohne Rolle bzw. Führung. Und ich war hinter ihm, er hat wirklich völlig ohne Last im Flachen geschaltet. Ein Shadow+ Schaltwerk ist nicht montiert. Weder bei ihm noch bei mir.


----------



## valmal86 (7. Mai 2013)

das wurde jetz ja schon sehr oft totgekaut... es spielen sehr viel faktoren mit, aber der entscheidende ist wohl die kurbel


----------



## wholeStepDown (7. Mai 2013)

Bei mir sorgen unten (am Bike) klassisch 3 Kabelbinder für Ruhe - einfach, kostengünstig und effektiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (7. Mai 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Bei mir sorgen unten (am Bike) klassisch 3 Kabelbinder für Ruhe - einfach, kostengünstig und effektiv.


----------



## Nouse2112 (7. Mai 2013)

die kabelbinder hats bei mir ma rausgerissen und dann war die kacke richtig am dampfen


----------



## grobi59 (7. Mai 2013)

Nabend,

kann mir jemand sagen wofür der schwarze Ring direkt an der Kurbel ist?
Den kann man mit der Hand lösen und auch wieder festdrehen.
Des weiteren habe ich das Gefühl, dass der darunter liegende, silberne ( ich nenne es mal) Klemmring zu weit herausschaut.


----------



## Nouse2112 (7. Mai 2013)

sieht aus wie spacer oder?


----------



## grobi59 (7. Mai 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> sieht aus wie spacer oder?



Ja, aber einen den man festdrehen kann?


----------



## waldi28 (7. Mai 2013)

Dynam1c schrieb:


> Hoi Waldi, berichte doch mal bitte ob das geklappt hat. Bekomme mein Strive am Freitag und würde direkt auf Tubeless switchen, wollte mir hier eigentlich nur noch NoTubes Ventile zulegen, der Rest sollte imo passen.



Hab heute Abend mal das Hinterrad auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Ich war erstaunt wie schnell und einfach das ging.

Zunächst hab ich den Reifen auf einer Seite von der Felge gelöst, damit ich den Schlauch rausholen und die NoTubes Ventile einbauen kann. Auf der anderen Seite saß er noch so fest im Felgenbett, dass ich dort nichts machen musste. Dann den Reifen wieder aufziehen, und einmal mit leichten Druck über den Boden gerollt, damit er fest im felgenbett sitzt. Er ließ sich dann einfach mit der Standpumpe aufpumpen.
Ich hatte mir bei meinem Händler um die Ecke NoTubes Dichtmilch besorgt, die man normalerweise durch das Ventil einfüllen kann. Die von Canyon mitgelieferten Ventile ließen sich aber nicht rausdrehen, so dass ich den Reifen noch einmal lösen musste, um das Zeug einfüllen zu können. Dann wieder aufpumpen, die Milch ordenlich im Reifen verteilen und auf jeder Seite 20 min. liegen lassen. Ich hoffe, dass die 2 Bar morgen noch drin sind. Der Seifenlaugentest am Felgenrand sah jedoch gut aus. Es war kein Schaum mehr zu sehen.

Dann viel Spaß am Freitag mit deinem neuen Spielzeug


----------



## Dynam1c (8. Mai 2013)

waldi28 schrieb:


> ...
> Die von Canyon mitgelieferten Ventile ließen sich aber nicht rausdrehen, so dass ich den Reifen noch einmal lösen musste, um das Zeug einfüllen zu können. Dann wieder aufpumpen, die Milch ordenlich im Reifen verteilen und auf jeder Seite 20 min. liegen lassen. ...
> 
> Dann viel Spaß am Freitag mit deinem neuen Spielzeug



Dank Dir!  D.h. du würdest eigentlich die Original NoTubes Ventile empfehlen? Dann sollte das befüllen durch das Ventil möglich/einfacher sein..


----------



## mcWolfgang (8. Mai 2013)

Wie ist den eigentlich so die Tendenz hier im Forum, fahren mehr klassisch mit Schlauch oder eher ohne als tubless? Bin nämlich auch gerade am überlegen um zu rüsten. 

Grüße Danny


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Mai 2013)

habe seit einem Jahr immer noch die selben Schläuche drin und bis jetzt noch keinen Platten


----------



## jonalisa (8. Mai 2013)

@grobi59: Ich weiß zwar nicht um welches Kurbelmodell es sich handelt, aber im Normalfall dienen solche Ringe bzw. Schrauben dazu um das Lagerspiel korrekt einzustellen. Gibt es z.B. an Sram und FSA Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcWolfgang (8. Mai 2013)

Also ich muss sagen das ich bisher auch nie Probleme hatte mit Reifen Pannen, bei mir sind eher andere Teile auf der Strecke geblieben. Ich wollte es nur mal probieren ob man einen unterschied im Fahrverhalten merkt.


----------



## waldi28 (8. Mai 2013)

Dynam1c schrieb:


> Dank Dir!  D.h. du würdest eigentlich die Original NoTubes Ventile empfehlen? Dann sollte das befüllen durch das Ventil möglich/einfacher sein..



  Ich glaube, dass die Ventile, die beim Rad dabei waren, original von CB sind. Die passen perfekt ins Felgenbett. Ich konnte das Ventil nicht raus drehen, wollte aber auch nicht mit roher Gewalt drangehen, da ich keinen Ersatz da hatte. Das seitliche Einfüllen in den Reifen ging aber auch problemlos. 
  Du kannst ja mal berichten, ob die von NoTubes besser funktionieren.


----------



## grobi59 (8. Mai 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @grobi59: Ich weiß zwar nicht um welches Kurbelmodell es sich handelt, aber im Normalfall dienen solche Ringe bzw. Schrauben dazu um das Lagerspiel korrekt einzustellen. Gibt es z.B. an Sram und FSA Kurbeln.



Die Kurbeln sind die trs von e13.
Also einfach festdrehen und gut ist?


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Mai 2013)

Habe beide Ventile im Einsatz, NoTubes ist besser, denn da kann man den Einsatz heraus drehen und locker befüllen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bei den CB-Ventilen ist das nicht der Fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber über den Mantel die Dichtmilch einfüllen, geht auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Ventile, die beim Rad dabei waren, original von CB sind. Die passen perfekt ins Felgenbett. Ich konnte das Ventil nicht raus drehen, wollte aber auch nicht mit roher Gewalt drangehen, da ich keinen Ersatz da hatte. Das seitliche Einfüllen in den Reifen ging aber auch problemlos.
> Du kannst ja mal berichten, ob die von NoTubes besser funktionieren.


----------



## jonalisa (8. Mai 2013)

Leider kenne ich die Kurbel nicht. Müßte sich aber um das APS handeln, mittels welchem du das Lagerspiel ähnlich einer FC-M970 einstellen kannst.

Siehe dazu:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/events/eurobike_2012/news/leichte-enduro-kurbel-von-e13/a13475.html

bzw.

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...970/SI-15H0A-001-GE_v1_m56577569830658100.PDF

Im Prinzip kann man sagen: Einfach so fest drehen, dass sich die Kurbel gerade noch leicht drehen lässt.


----------



## JulianM. (8. Mai 2013)

Könnte mir jemand Details zum schaltauge vom '12er Strive geben? Ist das Canyon bzw Strivespezifisch?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (8. Mai 2013)

jap,

hier is es


----------



## Daseca (8. Mai 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand Details zum schaltauge vom '12er Strive geben? Ist das Canyon bzw Strivespezifisch?



Ne is Baugleich mit Syntace 

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile....html?_cid=21_1_-1_9_1246_338693_18889910419_

Kostet das gleiche, is also egal welches du nimmst. Bedenke aber das das Schaltauge hier nicht die Sollbruchstelle ist sondern die Schraube  von daher eher die mit in den Rucksack stecken 

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...ace-x-12-schraube-fuer-schaltauge/338694.html


----------



## JulianM. (8. Mai 2013)

Muss das also einfach nur ein x12 schaltauge sein? Gibts hier jemanden im Kreis München der eines für mich hätte? Meines ist verbogen :'-(
Danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (8. Mai 2013)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich verkaufe demnächst meine Formula The One weil ich günstig ne XT bekomme ! Umfangreiches Zubehör wäre dabei.


----------



## grobi59 (8. Mai 2013)

Danke, hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können.

Hier nochmal die Beschreibung von E13:


APS is the new preload system for our cranks. It does away with wave washers and spindle spacers making set-up much quicker. Just install your BB, torque your cranks to spec and adjust the APS dial until there is no more play.


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Mai 2013)

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Thule ''Freeride 532'' oder den ''Prorride 591'' in Verbindung mit nem Strive? Ist einer davon zu empfehlen?


----------



## sirios (9. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Thule  ''Freeride 532'' oder den ''Prorride 591'' in Verbindung mit nem Strive?  Ist einer davon zu empfehlen?



Dazu hab ich folgendes gefunden:



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei den Thule empfehle ich entweder den OutRide 561 oder den ProRide 591, an beiden passt der FA ohne Probleme rein. Beim Outride muss man halt das Vorderrad im Auto unterbringen, aber man hat keine Halter am Rahmen. Da muss dann jeder selber abwägen. Ich hab den ProRide 591 genommen, da ich auch mal zu 4 unterwegs bin und da fehlt mir dann der Platz für die Vorderräder im Kofferraum.
> 
> Vor ein paar Tagen/Wochen wurde auch schon mal ein Bild gepostet mit zwei Strives im ProRide, Flaschenhalter und Dämpfer machen keine Probleme bei der Halteklammer.





airfloh46 schrieb:


> Hallo ich kann dir den Thule Out Ride 561 empfehlen. Da bauste das Vorderrad aus und verriegelst die Gabel mit der Steckachse im Träger.
> Funktioniert einwandfrei und das Problem mit irgeneinem Halter am Rahmen hast du auch nicht. Die Fat Albert passen auch perfekt in die Schiene.


----------



## snbd84 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich hab den Proride von Thule und war extra bei Canyon in Koblenz um das Strive in M mit dem Proride zu checken und mit der 270 grad Box des Dämpfers gab es keine Probleme. Hat also alles gepasst!!


----------



## JulianM. (9. Mai 2013)

Ich habe den freeride und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ist einfach zu bedienen und hält alles perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Mai 2013)

dat hört sich mal gut an. Danke! 

Wird dann mal geordert die Tage


----------



## grobi59 (9. Mai 2013)

Das strive ist auf dem outride und die nerves auf dem proride.
Hab mich für mein strive extra für den outride entschieden, weil mir das mit der Rahmenhalterung irgendwie zu wackelig war. Mein Rad ist auch in L und dadurch muss der Träger recht hoch ansetzen, dadurch kann die untere Hälfte aber nicht plan auf dem Unterrohr Anliegen.
Mit dem Steckachsenadapter habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Mai 2013)

gut zu wissen. Habe es auch in L


----------



## mcWolfgang (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch den Outride, mir hat die Befestigung an der Gabel einfach am besten zugesagt. Das Bike sitzt da Bomben fest. Mir waren die anderen irgendwie zu unsicher, ich mein man fährt da immerhin sein Heiligtum spazieren. ;-) Der einzige Nachteil ist das bei Aufnahme mit Steckachse der Verschluss Mechanismus entfernt wird, das heißt das Bike kann ohne Schlüssel Entfernt werden. Also sollte man es immer im Auge haben wenn man mal nicht am Auto steht.


----------



## JulianM. (10. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute, 

wie auf dem Foto zu erkennen ist, ist der Käfig des schaltwerks etwas verbogen. Wenn ich allerdings ein neues schaltauge montiere ist das Problem das gleiche, montiere ich ein neues Schaltwerk ebenso... Ich bin ratlos  
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## cilli (10. Mai 2013)

Kannst Du den Käfig nicht einfach richten? Oder wenn das nicht geht ein neues SW montieren? Spätestens damit sollte das Problem doch behoben sein


----------



## JulianM. (10. Mai 2013)

Neues Schaltwerk wurde schon montiert, ist genauso :/
Käfig rumbiegen steht nach'm essen auf dem Programm


----------



## Shabba (10. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> dat hört sich mal gut an. Danke!
> 
> Wird dann mal geordert die Tage


 
Hab noch ein Thule Freeride 591 den ich gerade in Quoka zum Verkauf drinnen habe. 
Mitte letztes Jahr gekauft und vielleicht 10x benutzt. Ist also schon auf das Strive in M eingestellt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Befestigt hab ich ichs neben der 160° Box!

Verkaufe auch ein Dachträger von Atera und ein "noname" Fahrradträger ( damit hab ich ein Nerve befestigt) sowie 2 Ski/Snowboardhalter.

Gerne auch einzeln zu verkaufen!

Da ich ein neues Auto mit Anhängerkupplung habe, brauch ichs nicht mehr.

Bei Interesse einfach ne PN an mich.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Mai 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> Käfig rumbiegen steht nach'm essen auf dem Programm



Lass das mal bitte sein


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Mai 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> wie auf dem Foto zu erkennen ist, ist der Käfig des schaltwerks etwas verbogen. Wenn ich allerdings ein neues schaltauge montiere ist das Problem das gleiche, montiere ich ein neues Schaltwerk ebenso... Ich bin ratlos
> Hat jemand von euch eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?



Ja. Wenn du die Schraube für das Schaltauge festziehst, dreht sich das Schaltauge mit, und dein Schaltwerk steht nicht mehr gerade.
Einfach beim festdrehen der Schraube das Schaltwerk festhalten, und etwas weniger Kraft zum anziehen nutzen, dann sollte das passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (10. Mai 2013)

Prognose: Schaltauge + Schaltwerk schief...
Ab****


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Mai 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> Prognose: Schaltauge + Schaltwerk schief...
> Ab****



Willst du jetzt sagen, dass 2 Schaltaugen und 2 Schaltwerke, wovon je eines neu war, schief sind..?! 

..glaub ich nicht..


----------



## JulianM. (10. Mai 2013)

Nö, erst nur Schaltwerk getauscht --> schief, dann nur Schaltauge getauscht --> schief, dann Schaltwerk (zur Probe) + Schaltauge getauscht --> einigermaßen gerade... Fazit: Brauch ich noch ein neues Schaltwerk... 
Es war also im Endeffekt alles schief was da hinten schief sein kann und ich würde mal sagen dass die Sollbruchstellen nicht gerade guten Dienst geleistet haben

Nur mal eine andere frage: kann es sein, dass bei den strives das Schaltwerk immer einen ticken nach links steht?


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Mai 2013)

..meins ist gerade. Und das trotz mehrerer unfreiwilliger Kontakte mit grösseren Steinbrocken.


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Mai 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Lass das mal bitte sein





Shabba schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Thule Freeride 591 den ich gerade in Quoka zum Verkauf drinnen habe.
> Mitte letztes Jahr gekauft und vielleicht 10x benutzt. Ist also schon auf das Strive in M eingestellt
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! 
Habe heute morgen aber schon ne Bestellung aufgeben


----------



## Streifenhase (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Habe das 2013er Strive zur Himmelsfahrttour hatte sich ein Ast in mein Hinterrad gemogelt und eine Speiche und Nippel hat einen Treffer bekommen...

Könnt ihr mir helfen wo ich Ersatz bekomme? und welche sind die Richtigen??

felge ist die Sun Ringle Charger Expert


----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

Hi leute,  möchte mir ein strive al 7.0 zulegen, hat jemand erfahrungen mit der Größe L? Kann man es mit 177cm fahren? Weil ich werde ca 187cm groß und möchte das fahrrad für die nächsten jahre nutzen können. Wie sieht das aus im Herbst, da werden ja alle bikes reduziert, würdet ihr auf ein Schnäppchen spekulieren mit dem risiko dass das bike ausverkauft ust oder würdet ihr lieber auf nummer sicher gehen?


----------



## Nouse2112 (11. Mai 2013)

also bei 177 würde ich nen M nehmen ist dann wendiger ich bin 186 und fahr das L was für touren optimal ist aber bei rasanten trails und manchennabfahrt wünscht ich mir schon ein M das beste wäre ne probefahrt wenn du die möglichkeit hast


----------



## Der_Graue (11. Mai 2013)

X12 Schaltauge



JulianM. schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand Details zum schaltauge vom '12er Strive geben? Ist das Canyon bzw Strivespezifisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss halt nicht wie lange das dann fahrbar für mich ist...
Wie viel zoll hat denn das M weil mein 18 zoll bike ist zu klein für mich 
Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit ein strive zu fahren :'(


----------



## Nouse2112 (11. Mai 2013)

M 18,5 und L 20


----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

Dann brauche ich eig schon 20 zoll weil ein 18 zoll ist bisschen sinnlos


----------



## Nesium (11. Mai 2013)

Und wenn du mit 187cm Körpergrösse rechnest, dann eh. Bin auch 187cm/Schrittlänge 88cm und ein M wäre für mich definitiv zu klein gewesen.


----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte halt nur nicht dass ich das bike jetzt nicht fahren kann weil ich noch zu klein bin und deshalb noch paar monate warten muss...
Hast du viel platz zwischen oberrohr und den....?


----------



## sasule (11. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute, wollte gerade auf den Bock aufsteigen als mir dann aufgefallen ist das eine Speiche an meinen Sunringle Charger Expert gerissen/gebrochen ist. Habt ihr ne Ahnung wie Canyon mit sowas umgeht? Wollte das Bike eigentlich nächste Woche an Gardasee mitnehmen :/ Bin auch ein bisschen am überlegen ob es sinnvoll ist den LRS zu behalten da man nicht viel gutes liest. Falls es jemand ähnlich ergangen ist bin ich über Infos dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. Mai 2013)

@_sasule_:

Kaputte LRS werden eingeschickt zu Canyon, die das dann wieder zu SunRíngle schicken, hab selbst vor ~3 Wochen mein Vorderrad zerstört, eingeschickt und keine Rückmeldung bis jetzt, d.h. du wirst wenn du nicht schnell einen Ersatz-LRS organisieren kannst, das Rad zu Hause stehen lassen müssen, denn mit gerissenen Speichen ist nicht gut Fahren.

Oder nicht über Canyon machen lassen und selbst Speiche besorgen und reparieren. siehe hier


----------



## sirios (11. Mai 2013)

Speiche besorgen und zum Händler um die Ecke gehen. Dann ist man in ner Stunde wieder daheim. Verstehe auch nicht warum die Leute hier ihre Sachen immer zu Canyon schicken. Alles was nicht mit dem Rahmen zu tun hat wickel ich immer direkt über den jeweiligen Hersteller ab. Bei der Gabel ging das innerhalb von 72 Stunden mit Reparatur und allem. Laufradsatz innerhalb von 5 Tagen bei DT.


----------



## elmejor89 (11. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen,

hab heute mein Strive per Post bekommen und wollte es gerade aufbauen. ABER ich glaube, dass Canyon mir nur die vordere Steckachse mitgeschickt hat ( ohne Mutter/Schraube um es fest zu schrauben). Die hintere fehlt komplett .
Vielleicht hab ich die Achsen auch einfach nur übersehen aber dann würde ich sehr an mir zweifeln,weil ich echt alles 10 mal in den Händen hatte. Die vordere Steckachse war in einer Pappverpackung mit dem Etui ( Handbuch, Dämpferpumpe und Drehmomentschlüssel). 
Wäre nett wenn mir einer bestätigen kann, dass die beiden Steckachsen zusammen verpackt sind und sie definitiv nicht dabei waren. 

Vielen dank schon mal im vorraus.

Und sonst heißt es warten bis Montag ..anrufen und nochmal warten  ohman


Grüße


----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. Mai 2013)

Bei Steckachsen ist nichts mit Mutter oder Schraube, die hintere war bei mir schon im Rahmen verbaut, in der Spanplatte die in der hinteren Achse war.


----------



## Tier (11. Mai 2013)

Die hintere Steckachse ist bei Lieferung schon im Hinterbau verschraubt. Kann man übersehen, weil nochmal nen Holzstück  statt der Nabe dazwischenklemmt.


----------



## Nouse2112 (11. Mai 2013)

jo so war das bei mir au


----------



## elmejor89 (11. Mai 2013)

Danke schon mal werd gleich mal nachschauen


----------



## Nesium (11. Mai 2013)

@fh1079
Ich kann bei meinem strive gr.L das rohr noch 5cm versenken und das bei der schrittlänge von 88cm. dazu kommen bei dir noch 2,5cm mehr dazu, weil ich die reverb mit 15cm verbaut habe und neu verbaut canyon ja nun die 12,5cm reverb. hätte ich also 7,5cm spielraum, würde also dann ca. eine schrittlänge von 81cm zulassen.


----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

Okay dann muss ich nochmal messen bei mir, ich will nicht dass die juwelen was abbekommen ;P
Ist beim al 7.0 nich ne 150mm stütze verbaut?


----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

,,Unerlässlich für ein Enduro-Fully: eine Variosattelstütze. Denn wenns mal wieder technischer wird, hilft nur eins: Sattel runter. Mit der neuen RockShox Reverb Stealth funktioniert das auf Knopfdruck am Lenker stufenlos um bis zu 150 Millimeter."

So steht es auf der homepage von canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. Mai 2013)

Hä? Wie abbekommen, bei Frauen ist doch alles nach innen verlegt.


----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

Bin aber KEINE frau


----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. Mai 2013)

Mensch tschuldigung, dachte nur wegen total verplant und so. Viel Spaß mit dem Rad.


----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

Haha ja kann ich verstehen, aber bin relativ nervös mit dem kauf...
Und ich hatte bedenken wegen der größe des rahmens


----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. Mai 2013)

und nun? wie´nah kommen die Klöten dem Oberrohr?


----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

2 cm da 84,9 cm Schritt höhe
reicht das aus?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. Mai 2013)

wird passen


----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

okay dann muss ich nur noch warten bis es wieder verfügbar ist 
welche farben habt ihr?


----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

welche schalter sind am lenker? einer für die teleskopstütze und hat es einen zum absenken und zum feststellen der gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (11. Mai 2013)

natürlich schwarz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!


----------



## grobi59 (11. Mai 2013)

Es wird mit einer 125er Stütze kommen!


----------



## Nesium (11. Mai 2013)

für gabel und dämpfer nicht, nur für die sattelstütze


----------



## sirios (11. Mai 2013)

Lockout für Gabel und Dämpfer braucht man am Enduro eigentlich nur wenn man Rennen fahren möchte und selbst da ist es kein richtiger Lockout sondern nur ne Platformdämpfung.


----------



## Butcho78 (11. Mai 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Lockout für Gabel und Dämpfer braucht man am Enduro eigentlich nur wenn man Rennen fahren möchte und selbst da ist es kein richtiger Lockout sondern nur ne Platformdämpfung.



Mal ne kurze Frage Sirios, ich habe ja nicht wirklich nen Plan: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der von Dir angesprochenenden Platformdämpfung und der "C" Stellung beim neuen CTD System von Fox? Die steht ja für Climb und macht den Dämpfer schwerfälliger, oder?

Ich frage deshalb, weil mir die "C" Stellung gerade bei langen Anstiegen eigentlich noch zu "weich" ist...

Viele Grüße


----------



## fh10697 (11. Mai 2013)

Es gibt kein schwarz 
Wieso steht bei der homepage :

Unerlässlich für ein Enduro-Fully: eine Variosattelstütze. Denn wenns mal wieder technischer wird, hilft nur eins: Sattel runter. Mit der neuen RockShox Reverb Stealth funktioniert das auf Knopfdruck am Lenker stufenlos um bis zu 150 Millimeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (11. Mai 2013)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage Sirios, ich habe ja nicht wirklich nen Plan: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der von Dir angesprochenenden Platformdämpfung und der "C" Stellung beim neuen CTD System von Fox? Die steht ja für Climb und macht den Dämpfer schwerfälliger, oder?
> 
> Ich frage deshalb, weil mir die "C" Stellung gerade bei langen Anstiegen eigentlich noch zu "weich" ist...
> 
> Viele Grüße



Das C steht für ne straffe Druckstufendämpfung die man auch als Platform bezeichnen kann. Ob man die als weich bezeichnet hängt da sicher vom persönlichen Geschmack ab. Auch bei langen Anstiegen stört mich die Lyrik nicht. Ich nutze auch inzwischen immer seltener die Absenkung. Natürlich, wenn man den Berg hochfliegen möchte verschenkt man durch eine arbeitende Gabel Kraft, da stimm ich zu. Man muss halt wissen was man fährt und mit welcher Hardware das am Besten umzusetzen ist.


----------



## Butcho78 (11. Mai 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Das C steht für ne straffe Druckstufendämpfung die man auch als Platform bezeichnen kann. Ob man die als weich bezeichnet hängt da sicher vom persönlichen Geschmack ab. Auch bei langen Anstiegen stört mich die Lyrik nicht. Ich nutze auch inzwischen immer seltener die Absenkung. Natürlich, wenn man den Berg hochfliegen möchte verschenkt man durch eine arbeitende Gabel Kraft, da stimm ich zu. Man muss halt wissen was man fährt und mit welcher Hardware das am Besten umzusetzen ist.




Alles klar, danke für den Tipp und Deine Antwort. An der Gabel stört es mich überhaupt nicht, allerdings würde ich mir den Dämpfer etwas härter wünschen im C Modus.


----------



## Nesium (11. Mai 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein schwarz
> Wieso steht bei der homepage :
> 
> Unerlässlich für ein Enduro-Fully: eine Variosattelstütze. Denn wenns mal wieder technischer wird, hilft nur eins: Sattel runter. Mit der neuen RockShox Reverb Stealth funktioniert das auf Knopfdruck am Lenker stufenlos um bis zu 150 Millimeter.




Wenn es so genau haben willst, nennen wir die Farbe Stealth. Sieht aber Schwarz verdammt ähnlich. 

Wegen der Reverb, frag mal Canyon direkt! Du kannst nicht immer alles glauben was auf der Homepage steht, da kommen immer mal änderungen die erst spät bis nie korrigiert werden. Ich weiss nur das die letzten mit der 125er ausgestattet wurden, eben wohl gerade deswegen weil sie genau da (wo du jetzt auch mehr haben solltets) mehr reserve haben wollten.


----------



## snbd84 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich konnte heute ENDLICH mein Strive 8.0 bei Canyon abholen!!! Dass warten hat ein Ende....


----------



## grobi59 (12. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch verwundert nachgefragt warum ich eine 125er bekommen habe und der Mitarbeiter am Telefon sagte, dass sie die 150er nicht mehr ausliefern, weil es mit ihr Qualitätsprobleme gab. 

Es haben aber auch generell nicht alle Modelle die Große bekommen, das seht ihr wenn ihr euch bei den Geometriedaten die Sattelstützenlänge anschaut.


----------



## fh10697 (12. Mai 2013)

Beim al 7.0 hat es die farbe stealth nicht? Nur blue ice und snow forest 
Hat einer erfahrungen wie es mit den Gängen aussieht, sind die gut "verteilt"?


----------



## sirios (12. Mai 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Beim al 7.0 hat es die farbe stealth nicht? Nur blue ice und snow forest
> Hat einer erfahrungen wie es mit den Gängen aussieht, sind die gut "verteilt"?



Die Gänge sind genauso gut verteilt wie bei jedem anderen Bike mit 2x10 hinten. Das passt schon.


----------



## marc53844 (13. Mai 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Beim al 7.0 hat es die farbe stealth nicht? Nur blue ice und snow forest
> Hat einer erfahrungen wie es mit den Gängen aussieht, sind die gut "verteilt"?


 
Das dir was fehlt merkst du maximal Bergab. 

Bergauf ist alles gut. Kam bisher jede Steigung gut hoch. 
Bergrunter fährt man dann anstatt 45 nur 35 ... es sei denn du trittst wie ein Wahnsinniger. Aber mal ehrlich, 35 aufm Enduro ... 
das reicht um nicht mehr aufzustehen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (13. Mai 2013)

also ich finde die übersetztung eigentlich gut so wie sie ist....bei anderen Enduros ist sie auch nicht anders bin ich der meinung jedenfalls bei meinem Kumpel seinem Cube ist das die gleiche


----------



## RobG301 (13. Mai 2013)

In der aktuellen MTBrider ist nen schöner Aufbau des 9.0 Race drin! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (13. Mai 2013)

ich habe eine fast vergebliche Frage (man entschuldige diese bitte):
beim fahren, insbesondere bergauf, klickert und klappert im/am HR irgendwas in regelmäßigem Abstand- höre ich wegen dem Freilauf nur beim treten. 

Speichen sind alle angezogen, Kassette sitzt ordentlich, Schaltung funktioniert normal - ich kann das Geräusch im Stand/Montageständer nicht ansatzweise reproduzieren. 
Ich weiss, es kann ALLES sein, aber vielleicht gibt es da etwas typisches bei den Strive8er Komponenten?


----------



## marc53844 (13. Mai 2013)

Typisch ist die Sattelstütze. Die Knarzt bei mir regelmässig. Konnte ich anfangs garnicht richtig orten. Dachte das kommt irgendwo von den Pedalen oder weiter hinten.
Schnellspanner öffnen, die Stütze mal hoch, runter, bisschen drehen und dann den Spanner ein bisschen fester ziehen. Dann ist es "erstmal" weg. Also so ist es bei mir. Denke eine spezielle Montagepaste könnte das eventuell beheben.


----------



## Tier (13. Mai 2013)

Möglicherweise ist es auch die Zugdurchführung unten am Tretlager. Schmieren hilft da.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Mai 2013)

Pedale könnten es auch sein, rausschrauben, gewinde einfetten und wieder dranschrauben.


----------



## wholeStepDown (14. Mai 2013)

es hört sich eher an, als hätte ich hinten ein paar dieser dinger montiert:






es ist wirklich so ein plastik klappern; ich vermutete erst, dass von dem sicherungsring zwischen kassette und speiche noch irgendwelche reste rumfahren, aber der hat sich schon vor 1000km vollends selber aufgelöst - aber, wie gesagt, ausschließlich bei belastund/geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Mai 2013)

kannst du das klappern im Stand reproduzieren?


----------



## wholeStepDown (14. Mai 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> i...ich kann das Geräusch im Stand/Montageständer nicht ansatzweise reproduzieren.


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Mai 2013)

Sorry, hatte ich überlesen.
Ist natürlich schwer einzuordnen wenn du es nur beim Treten hörst, da sonst der Freilauf zu laut ist.
Hast du schonmal versucht das Hinterrad nach links und rechts zu bewegen während du den Rahmen fest hälst?


----------



## RobG301 (14. Mai 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> also ich finde die übersetztung eigentlich gut so wie sie ist....bei anderen Enduros ist sie auch nicht anders bin ich der meinung jedenfalls bei meinem Kumpel seinem Cube ist das die gleiche



Ja bedenkt man das Cube selbst am Stereo HPC 160 SL noch auf ne 3fach Kurbel setzt, ist die 2fach Kurbel z.B. am 9.0 SL Strive schon viel sinniger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcWolfgang (15. Mai 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Strive Gemeinde, ich habe nach meiner gestrigen Tour heut mal wieder ein General Putztag am Bike gehabt. Was betreibt ihr da eigentlich immer so an Aufwand? Ich schmier so alle 2,3 Wochen mal Steckachsen, Gabelschaft, Dämpfer und sämtliche Schaltwerk Angelegenheiten durch. Check Druck an Gabel und Dämpfer. Die Reverb und Lrs sind ja sowieso oft genug dran, das zähl ich jetzt mal nicht dazu. Macht ihr das auch so, oder macht ihr mehr oder eher weniger? Nur mal so interessehalber. Ach und mir ist Aufgefallen das mein SAG Monitor hängt, hat da jemand nen Tipp? 

Grüße Danny


----------



## nico1991 (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Strive Gemeinde,

auch ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Strives ... endlich 

Und habe gleich schon die erste Frage: Welche Pedalen habt ihr an eurem Strive? Ich suche auf jeden Fall eine Plattformpedale! Habe mir heute die DMR Vault angeschaut, ist diese zu empfehlen? Was gibt es für Alternativen?

Budget sind ca. 100

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Nico


----------



## Fuzzyhead (15. Mai 2013)

DMR Vault sind gut, fahr ich seit 6 Monaten, nur zu empfehlen


----------



## sirios (15. Mai 2013)

Hab die Spank Spike und find die einfach geil !


----------



## Der_Graue (15. Mai 2013)

Empfehle dir: 
*NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro*

ca. 70 Euro




nico1991 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Strive Gemeinde,
> 
> auch ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Strives ... endlich
> 
> ...


----------



## MilesMumford (15. Mai 2013)

Kann mir einer was zu den Hope F20 sagen wie die so sind ? Gefallen mir mit am besten zurzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab heute auf einer französischen MTB-Seite ein Interview mit Fabien Barel gesehen, wo er über seine aktuellen Projekte spricht.
Er stell sein*Strive vor mit dem er nur am Anfang der Saison fahren wird. Danach wird er auf einen Enduro-Prototypen umsteigen, der 2014 in den Verkauf kommt.
Da können wir alle gespannt sein, ob wir bald den Strive-Nachfolger zu Gesicht bekommen.

http://www.26in.fr/news/23120-fabien-barel-interview-et-bike-che.html

Ein kleiner teaser zu einem Film der ab Anfang Juni veröffentlicht wird war auch noch dabei.

http://www.26in.fr/videos/fabien-barel-presents-teaser-1.html


----------



## snbd84 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich hab zur zeit die Sixpack Icon Pedale auf meinem Strive......sind auch Top!!!


----------



## Daseca (15. Mai 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich habe eine fast vergebliche Frage (man entschuldige diese bitte):
> beim fahren, insbesondere bergauf, klickert und klappert im/am HR irgendwas in regelmäßigem Abstand- höre ich wegen dem Freilauf nur beim treten.
> 
> Speichen sind alle angezogen, Kassette sitzt ordentlich, Schaltung funktioniert normal - ich kann das Geräusch im Stand/Montageständer nicht ansatzweise reproduzieren.
> Ich weiss, es kann ALLES sein, aber vielleicht gibt es da etwas typisches bei den Strive8er Komponenten?



Hast du die Sun Ringle Charger Pro?

Ich hatte die und bei mir war da ein Stück Alu quasi im Hohlkörper von dem Laufrad. Das ist eine Klammer die das Laufrad vor dem schweißen zusammenhält. Sollte normal mit fest geschweißt werden, funktioniert aber nicht immer


----------



## DiHo (15. Mai 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich habe eine fast vergebliche Frage (man entschuldige diese bitte):
> beim fahren, insbesondere bergauf, klickert und klappert im/am HR irgendwas in regelmäßigem Abstand- höre ich wegen dem Freilauf nur beim treten.
> 
> Speichen sind alle angezogen, Kassette sitzt ordentlich, Schaltung funktioniert normal - ich kann das Geräusch im Stand/Montageständer nicht ansatzweise reproduzieren.
> Ich weiss, es kann ALLES sein, aber vielleicht gibt es da etwas typisches bei den Strive8er Komponenten?



Die hintere Steckachse ausbauen zerlegen und prüfen ob die zwei O-ringe in Ordnung sind, dann unbeding Montagepaste beim zusammen bau verwenden. (meistens kommt das knacken von der Stelle).
Die O-ringe geben auch gerne den Geist auf.
Ansonsten könnten es die beiden Kabel im unteren Kabelsitz sein oder eben dein Sattel da hlft dan etwas kriechfähiges Kettenfett.


----------



## DiHo (15. Mai 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Strive Gemeinde, ich habe nach meiner gestrigen Tour heut mal wieder ein General Putztag am Bike gehabt. Was betreibt ihr da eigentlich immer so an Aufwand? Ich schmier so alle 2,3 Wochen mal Steckachsen, Gabelschaft, Dämpfer und sämtliche Schaltwerk Angelegenheiten durch. Check Druck an Gabel und Dämpfer. Die Reverb und Lrs sind ja sowieso oft genug dran, das zähl ich jetzt mal nicht dazu. Macht ihr das auch so, oder macht ihr mehr oder eher weniger? Nur mal so interessehalber. Ach und mir ist Aufgefallen das mein SAG Monitor hängt, hat da jemand nen Tipp?
> 
> Grüße Danny



Eigentlich nur mit Gießkanne abspülen (je nach Dreck auch mal mit Gartenschlauch) und die Abstreifringe an der Gabel und dem Dämpfer säubern, Kette leicht mit Kriechfett behandeln und gleich abwischen.
Dauert 3-4 Minuten mehr mach ich da eigentlich nicht.


----------



## DiHo (15. Mai 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Strive Gemeinde, ich habe nach meiner gestrigen Tour heut mal wieder ein General Putztag am Bike gehabt. Was betreibt ihr da eigentlich immer so an Aufwand? Ich schmier so alle 2,3 Wochen mal Steckachsen, Gabelschaft, Dämpfer und sämtliche Schaltwerk Angelegenheiten durch. Check Druck an Gabel und Dämpfer. Die Reverb und Lrs sind ja sowieso oft genug dran, das zähl ich jetzt mal nicht dazu. Macht ihr das auch so, oder macht ihr mehr oder eher weniger? Nur mal so interessehalber. Ach und mir ist Aufgefallen das mein SAG Monitor hängt, hat da jemand nen Tipp?
> 
> Grüße Danny



Der muß doch hängen bleiben
Also wenn er sich gar nicht bewegt stimmt da was nicht.....(würde ich mal behaupten)
Drehmoment der Schrauben dringenst überprüfen. 
Am Hauptlager der Box hatten wir hier im Forum schon zwei mal abgescherte Schrauben.


----------



## kraft_werk (16. Mai 2013)

nico1991 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Strive Gemeinde,
> 
> auch ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Strives ... endlich
> 
> ...



Die schon erwähnten Spank Spike sind echt empfehlenswert (wenns bunt sein soll), ansonsten finde ich die Saint Pedale (PD-MX 80) unschlagbar, was Preis/Leistung betrifft


----------



## Butcho78 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich muss ein Strive 2013 9.0 stealth leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abgeben. wurde im Dezmeber 2012 gekauft für 3299 Euro gekauft und bislang nur max. 200 km gefahren. Hat jemand einen Tipp wo und zu welchem Preis ich es am besten veräußere?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Mai 2013)

nico1991 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Strive Gemeinde,
> 
> auch ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Strives ... endlich
> 
> ...



Bleib bei den DMR Vault
Die fahr ich an meinen beiden Torques, sind unschlagbar.
Die erwähnten Sixpack Sudpin hab ich an meinem 4X Bike.
Sind ok find ich aber etwas klein und eher mangelhaft beim Grip.


----------



## mcWolfgang (16. Mai 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Der muß doch hängen bleiben
> Also wenn er sich gar nicht bewegt stimmt da was nicht.....(würde ich mal behaupten)
> Drehmoment der Schrauben dringenst überprüfen.
> Am Hauptlager der Box hatten wir hier im Forum schon zwei mal abgescherte Schrauben.



Also Mauer fest ist er nicht. Er bewegt sich mit, bleibt aber beim Ausfedern nicht da stehen wo er es tun sollte. Ich hab schon überlegt die Box mal auf zu machen und das ganze zu reinigen, man sieht das Dreck in den Zwischenräumen hängt. Bin mir nur unsicher ob man das einfach so mal aufmachen kann. Im Zweifelsfall werde ich mal Canyon kontaktieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (16. Mai 2013)

Zur Pedalfrage: Ich fahre die Sudpin III und bin mit denen eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist momentan die Beschaffung von Ersatzpins. Nach Österreich bezahle ich für 32 Pins inklusive Versandkosten 25-30,- Das find ich etwas übertrieben für das bisschen Alu. 

Noch eine Frage in eigener Sache: An meiner Steckachse ist einer der Gummiringe kaputtgegangen. Wo bekommt man dafür Ersatz?


----------



## nico1991 (16. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Anreize

War eben nochmal beim lokalen Dealer und habe auf den Vault gestanden. Entgegen meiner Befürchtungen war mein Fuß nicht zu klein für die Pedale und ich hatte echt super Grip.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle, die sich gemeldet haben. Ich denke ich habe keine schlechte Entscheidung getroffen


----------



## mcWolfgang (16. Mai 2013)

Das Thema O-Ring gab es schon mal,  es kommen EPDM O-Ringe mit 11,3 x 2 mm dran. Innendurchmesser kann auch ein bisschen größer sein, nur die Wandstärke muss passen. 
Es hatte mal jemand direkt an Syntace eine Email geschrieben und das hier gepostet. 
Wo genau man die bezieht weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht hilft dir das schon mal weiter.


----------



## RobG301 (16. Mai 2013)

nico1991 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Strive Gemeinde,
> 
> auch ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Strives ... endlich
> 
> ...



Bei 100,- guck mal nach Actros Flat SL die sind richtig gut, sonst machste auch mit CB 50/50 nichts falsch!


----------



## Nouse2112 (16. Mai 2013)

CB 50/50 hab ich au drauf sind nicht schlecht


----------



## Zhen (16. Mai 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Das Thema O-Ring gab es schon mal,  es kommen EPDM O-Ringe mit 11,3 x 2 mm dran. Innendurchmesser kann auch ein bisschen größer sein, nur die Wandstärke muss passen.
> Es hatte mal jemand direkt an Syntace eine Email geschrieben und das hier gepostet.
> Wo genau man die bezieht weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht hilft dir das schon mal weiter.



Danke schonmal, ich werd mich auf die Suche begeben und solange ohne O-Ring fahren  Falls in der Sache noch jemand Infos hat, immer her damit =)


----------



## Butcho78 (16. Mai 2013)

Nochmal der Hinweis: Falls jemand ein Strive 2013er Version 9.0 in L und stealth sucht oder jemanden kennt, ich habe eines abzugeben und preislich wird man schon was finden. Ist nur max. 200km gefahren.


----------



## Jason13 (16. Mai 2013)

nico1991 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganzen Anreize
> 
> War eben nochmal beim lokalen Dealer und habe auf den Vault gestanden. Entgegen meiner Befürchtungen war mein Fuß nicht zu klein für die Pedale und ich hatte echt super Grip.
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmal an alle, die sich gemeldet haben. Ich denke ich habe keine schlechte Entscheidung getroffen



Die Pedale sind der Hammer  
Schön groß und super grip  

Gruß sebastian


----------



## daniel_MTB (16. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

möchte mir diese Jahr gerne ein Fully kaufen. Bin dabei auf das Strive gestoßen. Leider gibt es das nur in Größe L... macht das bei 1,90 m mit 91 cm Schrittlänge überhaupt sinn? Möchte mit dem Bike nicht nur bergab fahren und auch öfter mal ne Tour. Leider gibt es bei Canyon nur bis nerve al+ die größe XL.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butcho78 (16. Mai 2013)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> möchte mir diese Jahr gerne ein Fully kaufen. Bin dabei auf das Strive gestoßen. Leider gibt es das nur in Größe L... macht das bei 1,90 m mit 91 cm Schrittlänge überhaupt sinn? Möchte mit dem Bike nicht nur bergab fahren und auch öfter mal ne Tour. Leider gibt es bei Canyon nur bis nerve al+ die größe XL.
> 
> ...



Habe exakt die gleichen Maße und es passt perfekt! XL wäre aus meiner Sicht viel zu groß und nicht geeignet. Touren kann man damit problemlos fahren. Verkaufe mein 5 Monate altes und nur 200km gefahrenes aus gesundhtl. Gründen. Bei Interesse schreib mir ne PN.

Und das ich die gleichen Maße habe L für perfekt halte sage ich nicht, weil ich es verkaufen will, sondern weil es so ist 

Viele Grüße


----------



## nico1991 (16. Mai 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen punkto Rahmengröße!

Ich bin das 2013er in M und L gefahren und hätte beide nehmen können bei 185cm Körpergröße. Habe mich dann für M entschieden, weil es mir etwas wendiger vorkam! Bei 191cm wirst du mit L definitiv keine Probleme haben

LG Nico


----------



## daniel_MTB (16. Mai 2013)

Na das klingt doch super  Danke für eure Antworten. 

Wisst ihr ob Canyon bei den Dirtmaster in Winterberg mit Testrädern vor ort ist?
 @butcho: Danke für das Angebot aber leider wird es bei mir noch ein wenig dauern


----------



## MilesMumford (17. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand schonmal die Crankbrothers iodine 3 Laufräder gehabt und hat sie losbekommen ? 
Würde gerne das 9.0 kaufen aber der LRS ist schrecklich, hab nur bedenken das ich die nicht loswerde, hab jetzt schon hier und da welche zum Verkauf gesehen, sieht so aus als will die keiner haben.

Gruß,
Miles


----------



## RobG301 (17. Mai 2013)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> möchte mir diese Jahr gerne ein Fully kaufen. Bin dabei auf das Strive gestoßen. Leider gibt es das nur in Größe L... macht das bei 1,90 m mit 91 cm Schrittlänge überhaupt sinn? Möchte mit dem Bike nicht nur bergab fahren und auch öfter mal ne Tour. Leider gibt es bei Canyon nur bis nerve al+ die größe XL.
> 
> ...



Ich bin 1,99m und hab ne 97er Schrittlänge, da passt L sogar auch noch! Klar Marathon wirste damit nicht fahren aber mal ne Tour auf jeden Fall!
Sieht zwar klein aus aber der Rahmen ist doch super geschnitten!

Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Krieg ich die Front (Vorbau/Lenker) mittels Spacer noch was höher?


----------



## RobG301 (17. Mai 2013)

MilesMumford schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal die Crankbrothers iodine 3 Laufräder gehabt und hat sie losbekommen ?
> Würde gerne das 9.0 kaufen aber der LRS ist schrecklich, hab nur bedenken das ich die nicht loswerde, hab jetzt schon hier und da welche zum Verkauf gesehen, sieht so aus als will die keiner haben.
> 
> Gruß,
> Miles



Eben, das und die immer grünen Elemente am 9.0 stören mich! Darum tendier ich zum SL!

Beim Race hab ich ja leider zu lang gewartet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilesMumford (17. Mai 2013)

So sieht's aus, ich plane jetzt schon die grünen Parts und die Laufräder zu wechseln, aus dem Grund zöger ich noch :/


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Mai 2013)

Warum schrecklich, ich finde die CB Iodine 3 einfach nur geil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Nur wegen der CB I3 und der Hammerschmidt habe ich mir das Strive gekauft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MilesMumford schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal die Crankbrothers iodine 3 Laufräder gehabt und hat sie losbekommen ?
> Würde gerne das 9.0 kaufen aber der LRS ist schrecklich, hab nur bedenken das ich die nicht loswerde, hab jetzt schon hier und da welche zum Verkauf gesehen, sieht so aus als will die keiner haben.
> 
> Gruß,
> Miles


----------



## wholeStepDown (17. Mai 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,99m und hab ne 97er Schrittlänge, da passt L sogar auch noch! Klar Marathon wirste damit nicht fahren aber mal ne Tour auf jeden Fall!
> Sieht zwar klein aus aber der Rahmen ist doch super geschnitten!
> 
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Krieg ich die Front (Vorbau/Lenker) mittels Spacer noch was höher?



ich weiss nicht genau, wie das in dem Fall mit dem Steuersatz aussieht, aber wenn der Vorbau über das Ende des Gabelschafts hinausgeht, sitzt der eben nicht mehr richtig - manche machen das (soweit raus, dass auf jeden Fall die oberste Schraube noch zieht), aber ich würde erst beim Lenker/Vorbau noch versuchen was rauszuholen. Oder bist du auch schon am "Anschlag"?

Andere Möglichkeit (teuer): neue Gabel


----------



## Zhen (17. Mai 2013)

Auf was muss ich beim Ausbau des Dämpfers achten? Ich will einfach nur den Monarch ausbauen, die Luftkammer tunen und ihn dann wieder einbauen. Dabei möchte ich gern irgendeinen Nadellager-Alptraum vermeiden und ich mach das zum ersten Mal. Also: Wär nett, wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte.


----------



## MilesMumford (17. Mai 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Warum schrecklich, ich finde die CB Iodine 3 einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was macht man wenn man auf einer langen Tour irgendetwas in die Speichen bekommt ? Ich hätte immer Bedenken :/
Die blauen sehen find ich aber besser aus als
dir grünen


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Mai 2013)

Die grünen lassen sich in der tat schwer verkaufen, die blauen gingen letztes Jahr leichter weg.


----------



## _sebastian (17. Mai 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Auf was muss ich beim Ausbau des Dämpfers achten? Ich will einfach nur den Monarch ausbauen, die Luftkammer tunen und ihn dann wieder einbauen. Dabei möchte ich gern irgendeinen Nadellager-Alptraum vermeiden und ich mach das zum ersten Mal. Also: Wär nett, wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte.



Obere Schraube rausdrehen, dann die beiden unteren Schrauben lösen und mit einem stumpfen Gegenstand den Bolzen behutsam rausschlagen.


----------



## Zhen (17. Mai 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Obere Schraube rausdrehen, dann die beiden unteren Schrauben lösen und mit einem stumpfen Gegenstand den Bolzen behutsam rausschlagen.



Das heißt, ich kann den Bolzen wiederverwenden und ich brauche kein spezielles Werkzeug, um ihn wieder einzusetzen?


----------



## _sebastian (17. Mai 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich kann den Bolzen wiederverwenden und ich brauche kein spezielles Werkzeug, um ihn wieder einzusetzen?



Natürlich! Sonst würde es den 3er Pack Bolzen bei Canyon für 89,- im Shop geben ;-)
Wenn du ihn vorsichtig raus und wieder rein schlägst, kann da nicht viel passieren. Spezialwerkzeug in Form einer Presse bräuchtest du nur, wenn du das Nadellager selbst rausdrücken willst. Ob das dann so heile bleibt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Frank_Bl (17. Mai 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Warum schrecklich, ich finde die CB Iodine 3 einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
kann ich absolut zustimmen. Ich habe das Strive 9.0 von 2012 mit Hammerschmidt und CB Iodine 3 und bin echt begeistert. Die Hammerschmidt ist sowieso eine Klasse für sich und ich habe meine Entscheidung noch keine Sekunde bereut. Die CB Iodine 3 Felgen sind auch echt Klasse. In blau sehen sie super aus, ich habe absolut problemlos auf Tubless umgerüsten können und bin voll und ganz zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (17. Mai 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Natürlich! Sonst würde es den 3er Pack Bolzen bei Canyon für 89,- im Shop geben ;-)
> Wenn du ihn vorsichtig raus und wieder rein schlägst, kann da nicht viel passieren. Spezialwerkzeug in Form einer Presse bräuchtest du nur, wenn du das Nadellager selbst rausdrücken willst. Ob das dann so heile bleibt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.



Perfekt, vielen Dank für die Infos =)


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Mai 2013)

@Frank_Bl: Ei, sach ich doch, geile Kiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Frank_Bl schrieb:


> kann ich absolut zustimmen. Ich habe das Strive 9.0 von 2012 mit Hammerschmidt und CB Iodine 3 und bin echt begeistert. Die Hammerschmidt ist sowieso eine Klasse für sich und ich habe meine Entscheidung noch keine Sekunde bereut. Die CB Iodine 3 Felgen sind auch echt Klasse. In blau sehen sie super aus, ich habe absolut problemlos auf Tubless umgerüsten können und bin voll und ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (17. Mai 2013)

Moin,

da sich über die letzten drei Touren an meinem Strive 8.0 '13 im Tretlagerbereich ein penetrantes Knackgeräusch breit gemacht hat und ich das Rad seit Mitte November bei so ziemlich jedem Wetter gefahren bin, wird es Zeit für eine Tretlagerwartung. 

Verbaut ist ein e.thirteen TRS double crank, welchen Abzieher, welches Fett ist zum empfehlen?
Ach ja und ich habe von der Materie keinerlei Ahnung.


----------



## Tier (17. Mai 2013)

@Zhen: Pass auf das dir dabei die Nadeln nicht verloren gehen. Und vor'm Zusammenbau am besten nach Bedarf noch etwas Fett reingeben.
Mit einem speziellen Auszieher kann man das Lager ohne Beschädigungen ein- und ausbauen. Gestern erst wieder gemacht. 

Hatte mir mal selbst einen gedreht:











Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## daniel_MTB (17. Mai 2013)

Nicht lachen aber ich habe eine Frage  Was meint ihr mit Hammerschmidt? Ich sehe dieses Teil nirgends bei den Parts auf der Canyon HP.


----------



## sirios (17. Mai 2013)

Die Hammerschmidt ist ne Getriebekurbel die sau schwer ist, laut Hersteller alle paar Stunden gewartet werden soll und als Vorteil etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit bietet und ein Schalten im Stand ermöglicht.

Brauch kein Mensch !


----------



## Frank_Bl (17. Mai 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Die Hammerschmidt ist ne Getriebekurbel die sau schwer ist, laut Hersteller alle paar Stunden gewartet werden soll und als Vorteil etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit bietet und ein Schalten im Stand ermöglicht.
> 
> Brauch kein Mensch !
> 
> Stimmt schon, die Hammerschmidt braucht man nicht, aber wenn man sie hat, dann kann sie einen schon begeistern. Die Wartungsintervalle kann ich nicht bestätigen, meine Hammerschmidt am Strive ist völlig unempfindlich und das Schalten im Stand und unter Last ist einfach genial. Man hat einfach keine Wartezeit wie bei der Kettenschaltung sondern sofort den anderen Gang drin. Wenn man im steilen Gelände anfahren möchte einfach eine tolle Sache. 200-300 Gramm Mehrgewicht kann ich verscherzen und man spart sich ja auch eine Kettenführung! Ich finde die Hammerschmidt passt perfekt zum Strive, aber sie wird seit 2013 nicht mehr am Strive angeboten. Ich denke allerdings, dass liegt nicht so sehr an der Kurbel selber, sondern eher an Einkaufspreisen und Produktmargen, die ja sicher für Canyon auch nicht ganz unwichtig sind.


----------



## DiHo (17. Mai 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da sich über die letzten drei Touren an meinem Strive 8.0 '13 im Tretlagerbereich ein penetrantes Knackgeräusch breit gemacht hat und ich das Rad seit Mitte November bei so ziemlich jedem Wetter gefahren bin, wird es Zeit für eine Tretlagerwartung.
> 
> ...



Überprüfe zuerst die hintere Steckachse (mit Montagepaste und neuen Gummiringen einsetzen)
Dann ist Ruhe


----------



## _sebastian (17. Mai 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Die Hammerschmidt ist ne Getriebekurbel die sau schwer ist, laut Hersteller alle paar Stunden gewartet werden soll und als Vorteil etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit bietet und ein Schalten im Stand ermöglicht.
> 
> Brauch kein Mensch !



Ein weiterer Vorteil ist außerdem, dass man sich mangels Erfahrung aus den Kettenklemmer-Diskussionen raus halten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris.b (17. Mai 2013)

Servus Leute,

die Fox 36 Talas R, die in meinem 2012er Strive verbaut ist, nervt mit dem Fehlen der Einstellbarkeit der LowSpeed-Compression, was so am Berg beim Umsetzen in Spitzkehren bzw. generell beim Bremsen in steilen, technischen Passagen ganz praktisch wäre. Hat da jemand ne Idee, wie man das ändern kann, oder ist da dann ne neue Gabel/Kartusche fällig? Hat die 36 R nen Shimstack, den man evtl. ändern könnte?

Hatte die Kartusche von Fast Suspension im Auge, oder gleich ne Marzocchi 55 CR in 170 mm. Dazu die Frage, ob jemand die vielleicht ja schon verbaut hat und mir was über die Verändeungen in der Geo durch die größere Einbaulänge sagen kann.

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## sirios (17. Mai 2013)

Ich würd die Gabel tauschen. Ist ein Witz dass Canyon 2011 noch das 7er mit der Lyrik in der Topversion geliefert hat und inzwischen gibt's ne nackte Talas. Hauptsache Fox!

Ich fahr übrigens schon länger ne 170er Gabel und finds klasse am Strive


----------



## chris.b (17. Mai 2013)

Na dann werd ich wohl mal anfangen zu sparen. Hab grad gesehen, dass es die 55 CR nur mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft gibt und wenn ich schon Tapered hab, dann will ich das auch nutzen. Dann muss es wohl doch ne Durolux oder ne 55 RC3 (mit etwas mehr sparen) werden.


----------



## Thiel (17. Mai 2013)

Die Durolux bringt dir auch nichts.

Sackt genauso weg wie die Talas. Ich würde dafür kein Geld ausgeben 

Kauf dir was mit Stahlfeder


----------



## Fuzzyhead (17. Mai 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Überprüfe zuerst die hintere Steckachse (mit Montagepaste und neuen Gummiringen einsetzen)
> Dann ist Ruhe



Hab ich gemacht, war nötig, das Teil war trocken. Habe trotzdem noch die knarzenden Geräusche, die garantiert vom Tretlager ausgehen. Suche nach wie vor passenden Abzieher.


----------



## chris.b (17. Mai 2013)

Ich dachte, dass ich das wegsacken beim Bremsen, in Steinfelndern und so, mit der LowSpeed Compression Dämpfung unter Kontrolle bekomme. Wenns nur an der Federhärte liegt, dann kann ich ja die 36 auch einfach etwas mehr aufblasen. Die Stahlfeder allein, statt des Luftdrucks, sollte da jetzt nicht so viel ändern, ohne ne angepasste Dämpfung, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

selbst eine Stahlfeder alleine bringts 

Wieviel wiegst du ?


----------



## Tier (18. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die Durolux bringt dir auch nichts.
> 
> Sackt genauso weg wie die Talas. Ich würde dafür kein Geld ausgeben



Höhrensagen oder selbst erfahren? 

Meine Lux sackt jedenfalls nicht annähernd so weg wie die Talas.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Thiel (18. Mai 2013)

Für mich reicht es schon das es eine Luftgabel ist.

Ich würde da einfach keine Experimente eingehen und grundsätzlich die bessere Kennlinie einer Stahlfeder nehmen. 

Das höhere Gewicht nimmt man in der Regel gerne in Kauf


----------



## chris.b (18. Mai 2013)

Fahrbereit etwa 97-98 kg, schätz ich mal. Müsste mich mal in voller Montur wiegen...


----------



## Tier (18. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## Tier (18. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Für mich reicht es schon das es eine Luftgabel ist.



Also doch die typische Glaubensfrage.


----------



## DiHo (18. Mai 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht, war nötig, das Teil war trocken. Habe trotzdem noch die knarzenden Geräusche, die garantiert vom Tretlager ausgehen. Suche nach wie vor passenden Abzieher.



Trocken darfs eben nicht sein deshalb gibt das ja die knack Geräusche.
Die übertragen sich im Strive Rahmen wunderbar.
Dachte bei mir auch erst Tretlager, aber die O-ringe und die Achse warens dann doch.


----------



## DiHo (18. Mai 2013)

chris.b schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> die Fox 36 Talas R, die in meinem 2012er Strive verbaut ist, nervt mit dem Fehlen der Einstellbarkeit der LowSpeed-Compression, was so am Berg beim Umsetzen in Spitzkehren bzw. generell beim Bremsen in steilen, technischen Passagen ganz praktisch wäre. Hat da jemand ne Idee, wie man das ändern kann, oder ist da dann ne neue Gabel/Kartusche fällig? Hat die 36 R nen Shimstack, den man evtl. ändern könnte?
> 
> ...



Fox verkaufen und Lyrik besorgen E-bay oder so (am besten U-turn Feder, problemlos und gut)


----------



## chris.b (18. Mai 2013)

Man, an der Front bin ich dann wirklich mal von Canyon enttäuscht. Das Torque EX Gapstar wird mit ner feinen Lyrik R2C2 und nem CCDBair (auch wenn sich an dem die Geister scheiden, egal) verkauft und das Strive 7.0 für den gleichen Preis mit ner FOX Performance Forke und nem RP2. Da hab ich astrein gepennt beim bestellen. Naja, jetzt is es zu spät und ich werd halt meine Dämpfungselemente peu a peu austauschen. Der Lutz kriegt nen gesalzenen Brief von mir...


----------



## Nouse2112 (18. Mai 2013)

merkt man den Unterschied wirklich so stark zwischen der Talas und der Lyrik ich kann mir das nicht so vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (18. Mai 2013)

chris.b schrieb:


> Der Lutz kriegt nen gesalzenen Brief von mir...



Würde mich jetzt sehr überraschen wenn du NICHT vorher wusstest was du da kaufst. Nämlich genau das was ausgeschrieben war. 

Das Gapstar kommt übrigens dafür z.B. ohne Teleskopstütze..

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. Mai 2013)

chris.b schrieb:


> ...Der Lutz kriegt nen gesalzenen Brief von mir...



Und du hoffentlich ne ordentlich gepfefferte Antwort  

Mal im Ernst, es gibt zig Hersteller und Bikes... wer zwingt dich?


----------



## DiHo (18. Mai 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> merkt man den Unterschied wirklich so stark zwischen der Talas und der Lyrik ich kann mir das nicht so vorstellen...



Arbeiten tun die Fox auch, aber eher nicht so fein was aber auch an der Luftfeder liegen kann.
Tallas geht bei meinen Kumpels mehr oder weniger schlecht.
Luftfeder ist halt sehr leicht was als Verkaufsargument sehr gut ankommt.
Geht halt nix über eine Stahlfeder meine Lyrik U-turn mit 170 mm Federweg Erhöhung ist ein Traum. Umgestellt von Luft auf U-turn.
Da kommt die 36er tallas vom Kumpel einfach nicht mit.
Wie die neuen 34er sind kann ich nicht sagen.

Ist auch immer lustig zu sehen wenn manche alle Schriftzüge am Rahmen oder sonstwo weg machen, aber an der Gabel muß der Fox Aufkleber dran bleiben.

Ums vorweg zu nehmen, ja ich bin Fox, Marzocchi und Rock shox gefahren und hab da meine persönliche vergleiche gezogen.
Jeder denkt da anders....


----------



## Nouse2112 (18. Mai 2013)

na von der Lyrik gibts ja auch 2 Typen also Dual und Solo was wäre deiner Meinung nach die bessere?


----------



## chris.b (18. Mai 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Und du hoffentlich ne ordentlich gepfefferte Antwort
> 
> Mal im Ernst, es gibt zig Hersteller und Bikes... wer zwingt dich?



Ist ja gut.  Du/Ihr hast/habt ja Recht, da hätte ich selbst mehr aufpassen müssen. Is halt bloß im ersten Moment etwas frustig.  Gibt ja noch die Austauschkartusche von Fast und zur Not 'ne andere Gabel (sobald die Kohle da ist).


----------



## Freakrr (18. Mai 2013)

Hi, baue gerade die zee bremse an.Kann mal bitte einer nen Bild posten wie ihr die anordnung der remote der reverb relöst habt..


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. Mai 2013)

chris.b schrieb:


> Ist ja gut.  Du/Ihr hast/habt ja Recht, da hätte ich selbst mehr aufpassen müssen. Is halt bloß im ersten Moment etwas frustig.  Gibt ja noch die Austauschkartusche von Fast und zur Not 'ne andere Gabel (sobald die Kohle da ist).



Also ich glaube du bist kein gebranntes Kind... sonst hättest du das Strive ja nicht bestellt. Oder du wüsstest zumindest das du den Komponenten (Fox) den Laufpass gibst sobald das Rad da ist und damit hat sich das Thema erledigt.

Wenn du nur vom hören sagen / lesen die Dinge beurteilst... teste das Fahrwerk erstmal selber evtl. wirst du ja überrascht. 

Und mal ehrlich, wenn die Fox verkaufst ist ne Lyrik locker drin.


----------



## DaBiew (18. Mai 2013)

Achtung, Achtung! verkaufe mein 2012er strive es 7.0! alle parts shimano xt (neuer umwerfer, Schalthebel, kassette, kette) vorbau, lenker und pedale spank parts (rot)
lackschäden am oberrohr (nicht bis aufs blech durch) alle lager frisch abgeschmiert auf wunsch gabel und dämpferservice neu (gegen Mehrpreis)

Preis: VB 2100 euro

bei Interesse pn an mich!


----------



## chris.b (18. Mai 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Also ich glaube du bist kein gebranntes Kind... sonst hättest du das Strive ja nicht bestellt. Oder du wüsstest zumindest das du den Komponenten (Fox) den Laufpass gibst sobald das Rad da ist und damit hat sich das Thema erledigt.
> 
> Wenn du nur vom hören sagen / lesen die Dinge beurteilst... teste das Fahrwerk erstmal selber evtl. wirst du ja überrascht.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich, wenn die Fox verkaufst ist ne Lyrik locker drin.



Ne, bin ich sicherlich nicht. Hab mit hochwertigen Federelementen erst seit kurzem zu tun und finde mich noch zurecht. Bin bloß etwas von den kargen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Gabel enttäuscht. Ich bin die Gabel ja schon ein paar mal im Wald gefahren und war einfach vom Wegsacken überrascht und enttäuscht. Hab gemerkt, dass ich zu wenig Luft drin hatte, hab das jetzt mal angepasst und warte die nähste Fahrt ab (kann grad nicht, weil ich meinen Finger geschrottet hab).

Der Wechsel von Fox hat nur mit den Fantasiepreisen der Teile zu tun. Marzocchi und BOS sind ja schon teuer aber Fox setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf. Für einen Studenten einfach so fernab der Realität, wie nur irgendetwas.

Naja, wie du sagst, wenn ich die Fox verbuchte, is locker ne Lyrik oder sowas drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (18. Mai 2013)

Mach Dir da mal nicht zuviel Illusionen! Für die Talas R bekommst Du mit Glück 400 Steine. Ne neue Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air oder Dual Position Air gibs nicht zu dem Tarif. Da musst Du schon noch 150-200 Steine drauflegen.


----------



## DiHo (18. Mai 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> na von der Lyrik gibts ja auch 2 Typen also Dual und Solo was wäre deiner Meinung nach die bessere?



Ich würde in dem Fall die mit der Absenkung nehmen, bei Touren immer mal ne Stelle bei der mans gebrauchen kann.
Und Arbeiten tun bei gleich.
Oder eben eine gebrauchte mit U-turn Feder.


----------



## Butcho78 (18. Mai 2013)

Hier dann jetzt auch die offizielle Verkaufsanzeige im Bikemarkt für mein 2013er Strive. Falls jemand jemanden kennt und vermittelt zeige ich mich mit einem Hunni erkenntlich ;-)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/170147-canyon-strive-2013er-grosze-l-farbe-stealth


----------



## Tier (18. Mai 2013)

Würd ich nicht sagen. Habe 450 für die Talas R mit ganz leichten Scheuerstellen im Lack bekommen.
50 raufgelegt und die Durolux gekauft. Peeeerfect. 
Für ne Lyrik wird der Erlös aber niemals reichen, es sei denn die Lyrik ist ebenfalls gebraucht.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Mai 2013)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Hier dann jetzt auch die offizielle Verkaufsanzeige im Bikemarkt für mein 2013er Strive. Falls jemand jemanden kennt und vermittelt zeige ich mich mit einem Hunni erkenntlich ;-)
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/170147-canyon-strive-2013er-grosze-l-farbe-stealth



Echt schad dass es ein l is, als m wärs perfekt

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirios (18. Mai 2013)

Also meine 170er Lyrik RC2DH Dual Position Air in weiß wird demnächst frei, ebenso wie alle anderen Teile meiner Kiste !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (18. Mai 2013)

Noch einer der sich nen Lückenstern kauft?


----------



## sirios (18. Mai 2013)

Nein! Einer der sich ein Dropzone kauft 

Der Lückenstern ist mir unsympathisch weil den jeder hat


----------



## chris.b (18. Mai 2013)

Na dann weiss ich ja, wo ich demnächst aufpassen muss, lieber sirios.

Und 200 bis 250 drauflegen is allemal besser als die 700 Öcken pur zu stemmen.

Naja, mal gucken was es wird, Dämpfer wär ja auch noch mal angesagt...


----------



## Nesium (18. Mai 2013)

die gabel vom strive 7.0 ist die ohne FIT und die hatte anfangs gröbere probleme mit dem ctd. bringst du wohl nicht so locker unter die leute. ist halt die billig-version.


----------



## chris.b (18. Mai 2013)

Meins ist ein 2012er Strive. Da is ne 36er drin und die hat auch kein CTD. Solide Gabel ohne SchickSchnack (naja, bissl Schnick, hat ja schließlich die Talas-Absenkung) und auch leider ohne Compression Damping.


----------



## Nesium (18. Mai 2013)

ah ok. anschluss verpasst


----------



## Nouse2112 (18. Mai 2013)

Was kann man für die 2012 vom ES 7.0 noch verlangen die Lyriks ist gerade bei BMO im angebot aber leider nur in schwarz.. :-(


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. Mai 2013)

Gebe dir ein Tipp:

Je mehr du im Forum liest wirst du *immer *auf irgendwelche negative Rezensionen stoßen über dies oder jenes.

SCHALT DIE KISTE AUS und freu dich auf den Esel


----------



## DiHo (18. Mai 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Was kann man für die 2012 vom ES 7.0 noch verlangen die Lyriks ist gerade bei BMO im angebot aber leider nur in schwarz.. :-(



Was kostet denn so eine Dämpferkartusche für die Gabel?
(wenn du das wirklich brauchst)


----------



## daniel_MTB (18. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen,

bin heute das Strive AL 9.0sl in Winterberg probegefahren. Leider hatten sie nicht das Nerve da. Wollte eigentlich beide vergleichen... muss nun doch warten da Canyon das Nerve in Willingen dabei haben wird. 

Es zu fahren hat wirklich spass gemacht. Uphill war eigentlich so wie ich es erwartet habe. Es war schon etwas anstrengender als mit meinem Hardtail allerdings habe ich eine sehr Steile Passage wirklich gut gemeistert. Das was es Bergab drauf hat macht das aber locker wett 

Ich denke ich muss wohl auf die 2014er Modelle warten bis ichs mir leisten kann. Gibt es hierzu schon Infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris.b (18. Mai 2013)

Na, also erst mal mach ich hier gar nix. Aber ich kenne meine Optionen gerne vollumfänglich. 

Die Kartusche kostet etwa 350 Kröten (bisher nur bei MRC-Trading gefunden). Dabei weiß ich gar nicht mal sicher, ob die noch hergestellt wird. Dafinitiv günstiger als ne neue Forke aber die Frage ist halt auch, obs die bringt. Fragen über Fragen. Is auch wurscht, hätte kein Problem der erste zu sein.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Mai 2013)

daniel_MTB schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin heute das Strive AL 9.0sl in Winterberg probegefahren. Leider hatten sie nicht das Nerve da. Wollte eigentlich beide vergleichen... muss nun doch warten da Canyon das Nerve in Willingen dabei haben wird.
> 
> ...



Hab das Nerve AM 2012 und bin das Strive in Riva gefahren, bergauf geht das Nerve deutlich besser, bergab isses umgekehrt.

Für 2014 wird grad gemunkelt, dass das Strive abgesetzt wird und durch ein 650B Bike ersetzt wird


----------



## chris.b (18. Mai 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hab das Nerve AM 2012 und bin das Strive in Riva gefahren, bergauf geht das Nerve deutlich besser, bergab isses umgekehrt.
> 
> Für 2014 wird grad gemunkelt, dass das Strive abgesetzt wird und durch ein 650B Bike ersetzt wird



Wirklich abgesetzt? Oder gibts bloß ne zusätzlich Version, wie beim Nerve?


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Mai 2013)

Soll abgesetzt bzw ersetzt werden, so schaut der Nachfolger aus

wird ein 650B Bike (leider)


----------



## daniel_MTB (18. Mai 2013)

Hmmm, eigentlich wollte ich schon 26"... Hoffentlich sind die 2013er Strives nicht bald ausverkauft...


----------



## Tier (18. Mai 2013)

Unterrohr vom Strive, Oberrohr vom Torque, Umlenkung vom Nerve? 
Befremdlich!


----------



## chris.b (18. Mai 2013)

Wenn das der neue Rahmen ist und dann endlich die Piggyback Dämpfer ohne Probleme passen, bin ich froh. Wird auch Zeit. Evtl ja sogar der Vivid air oder der CCDB air.


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Mai 2013)

Da sitzt bestimmt ein Float X drunter. Wiederum schade, dass das Strive nach 3 Jahren komplett überarbeitet wird


----------



## potzblitzer (18. Mai 2013)

Naja...650b, gähn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (18. Mai 2013)

chris.b schrieb:


> Wenn das der neue Rahmen ist und dann endlich die Piggyback Dämpfer ohne Probleme passen, bin ich froh. Wird auch Zeit. Evtl ja sogar der Vivid air oder der CCDB air.



Luftdämpfer mit Piggy auf der "falschen" Seite passen beim 12'er Strive ja fast alle.
X-Fusion Vector, RS Monarch RC3, Fox DHX und es würde mich überraschen wenn der Marzocchi Roco TST nicht auch passen würde.


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Mai 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Soll abgesetzt bzw ersetzt werden, so schaut der Nachfolger aus
> 
> wird ein 650B Bike (leider)



Finde das sieht jetzt mal alles andere als toll aus. Da gefällt mir das aktuelle doch besser


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. Mai 2013)

moin zusammen,
was kann man ins strive für Piggyback Dämpfer einbauen ?
mein rp23 verscluckt sich schon bei 1,5m drops mit 105 kg auf dem buckel


----------



## Tier (18. Mai 2013)

Guck mal über deinem Beitrag.


----------



## chris.b (19. Mai 2013)

Hab irgendwo (hier?) mal gelesen, dass einer der Dämpfer, grad so, nicht passt. Der Ventildeckel am Piggy war das Problem, oder sowas. Kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern, welcher das war.


----------



## sirios (19. Mai 2013)

Vector HLR im Strive 2011, nämlich meinem. In allen anderen passt er wenn auch knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (19. Mai 2013)

What Sirios just said!
Die 2011er und 2012/13er Wippen unterscheiden sich etwas.
Dafür passt in die 2011er Wippen ein Vivid Coil, der wiederrum in die 2012/13er nicht passt.


----------



## Micha382 (19. Mai 2013)

Bin ich froh ein Strive aus 2013 zu haben


----------



## Nesium (19. Mai 2013)

Guckt hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...nyon-enduro-prototyp-gesichtet-ews-punta-ala/


----------



## Nesium (19. Mai 2013)

das teil sieht auch dem Norco ähnlich


----------



## Nesium (19. Mai 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65855392"]Chris Akrigg - five on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## chris.b (19. Mai 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Chris Akrigg - five on Vimeo



Context?


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. Mai 2013)

Was ist in dem 650B für eine Gabel drin? 160mm? Schaut aus, als würde Barel mit 0 SAG fahren (ist doch Barel auf dem Bild?)


----------



## Maverick80 (20. Mai 2013)

Hab jetzt im ebay ein angebot gefunden da verkauf einer sein Fahrwerk aus dem Strive 9.0 Race 2013 was meint ihr? Was kann man dafür zahlen?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Float-34..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item460f7e4526

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Dampfer-..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item460f7e4df4


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Mai 2013)

Des is ein IBC User, der hatte mal vor n paar Monaten mal hier reingeschrieben, dass er auf RockShox wechselt und die Foxteile von seinem Race verkauft.


----------



## Thiel (20. Mai 2013)

Soviel wie es dir Wert ist ? Du kennst bestimmt die Neupreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Mai 2013)

Da ich mitte Juni auf ein Torque umsteige, gibt es ab dann folgendes vom Schwarzen Gapstar zu verkaufen: 


1. die neue ungefahrene Lyrik 170 RC2DH SoloAir
2. Sun Ringle Charger Comp in rot *neu*
2. 2012er Strive Rahmen in schwarz
4. XFusion Vector HLR inkl. Rechnung von Februar (passt nur ins 2012er und 13er Strive. 
3. Race Face Respond Vorbau + Lenker
4.                                                                                                                       Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5"DW Super Tacky, Minion Highroller 2,4'' DW
5. SLX Umwerfer von Strive 2012
6.XT Schaltwerk von Strive 2012
7. Avid Elixir 5 *neu*
8. Race Face Kurbel + Innenlager weiß
9. SLX Shifter
10. Saint Shifter 
11.  									 																				Shimano  Deore 11-36 10-speed										

Teile können schon reserviert werden. Mache aber soweit die Teile vorhanden sind, noch Anzeigen fertig mit Bilder


----------



## mcWolfgang (20. Mai 2013)

@FlyingLizard
Ich hätte Interesse an deinem Dämpfer. Soweit ich das verfolgt habe warst du ja recht zufrieden damit. Oder? Hattest du den damals neu gekauft?

Grüße Danny


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Mai 2013)

ja Rechnung vom Februar ist vorhanden! Einfach top das Teil  
Passt aber wie gesagt nur in 2012/13 er Modelle. @_Tier_ kann demnächst auch noch seine Erfahrung dazu sagen.

Weiteres klären wir per PN wenn wirklich Interesse besteht.


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. Mai 2013)

Was willst du für die Lyrik haben und welche farbe hat die?!?


----------



## mcWolfgang (20. Mai 2013)

Passt, hast Post.


----------



## chris.b (20. Mai 2013)

Ich wär an Lenker und Vorbau interessiert. Wie breit is denn der Lenker und wie lang der Vorbau?

Und ggf. an der Kurbel (is ne Respond mit 2 Blättern nehme ich an).


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Mai 2013)

Lenker 740mm breit und vom Vorbau stehen keine Maße da. Müsste man nen Gapstar Fahrer fragen.
Bilder der Kurbel in weiß siehst du in meinem Album. Ja mit 2 Blätter


----------



## Tier (20. Mai 2013)

Hat laut Geometrietabelle nen 60er Vorbau in Größe L.
Alle anderen kommen mit nem 45er. 

Edit: Was haste für'n Liefertermin angegeben bekommen? 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## rmfausi (20. Mai 2013)

Ja, 740mm der Lenker und 45mm bzw. 60mm beim Vorbau. Steht bei den Technischen Daten auf der HP beim Gapstar.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Mai 2013)

dann hab ich es wohl überlesen...  ist dann ein 60er
 @_Tier_ KW 25 solle es kommen


----------



## grobi59 (20. Mai 2013)

Welche Laufradsätze fahrt ihr an euren Strives, wo und wie fahrt ihr damit und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?


----------



## Zhen (20. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre 
1. Stan's notubes Flow EX und bin so zufrieden mit denen, wie man nur sein kann. Schön steif und breit.
2. Die originalen DT E2000. Die laufen für nen so günstigen Laufradsatz gut, sind aber schmaler als die EX und die Speichenspannung lässt doch merklich nach, nach ner Weile. Würde sie aber den Chargern jederzeit vorziehen.


----------



## wholeStepDown (21. Mai 2013)

@Zhen

hast du auch die Hope 2 evo kombiniert mit den noTubes? Ich lese ja auch nur gutes darüber.


----------



## Zhen (21. Mai 2013)

Ganz genau, Hope Pro 2 Evo und Sapim Ray/Dt-Speichen. Aufgebaut bei Speer-Laufräder.


----------



## wholeStepDown (21. Mai 2013)

danke! ich behalte diese LR Info mal im Hinterkopf, falls die SUN Ringle iwann mal auseinander fallen sollten (noch halten sie eigentlich recht gut).
edit: was hast du dort gezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (21. Mai 2013)

Moien zusammen,

hab da mal ne Frage. Ich verbringe meinen Familienurlaub nächsten Monat in Österreich. Zufällig liegt der Urlaubsort genau zwischen Wagrain und Saalbach ;-) Daher zwei Fragen:
Lohnen sich beide Bikeparks? und
Welche Art Lift haben die in den Parks? Ist da irgendwas dabei, wo die Remote-Leitung der Reverb Probleme machen könnte? (Hab die 12er Version der Reverb)


----------



## RobG301 (21. Mai 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht genau, wie das in dem Fall mit dem Steuersatz aussieht, aber wenn der Vorbau über das Ende des Gabelschafts hinausgeht, sitzt der eben nicht mehr richtig - manche machen das (soweit raus, dass auf jeden Fall die oberste Schraube noch zieht), aber ich würde erst beim Lenker/Vorbau noch versuchen was rauszuholen. Oder bist du auch schon am "Anschlag"?
> 
> Andere Möglichkeit (teuer): neue Gabel



Ne werd erstmal den Vorbau tauschen gegen den Renthal (steht steiler) und Riser Lenker mit 30er Rise verbauen! Das sollte schon was helfen!

Bin ja froh das ich bei L die Beine unterkriege!


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Mai 2013)

Brauchst dir wegen der Reverb keine Gedanken zu machen, in Saalbach-Hinterglemm fährst du in einer geschlossenen Kabine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das heißt, dass auch dein Rad mit in der Kabine ist.
Bin übernächstes WE auch dort, die Parks lohnen sich auf jeden Fall, sonst würde ich keine 800 km fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_sebastian schrieb:


> Moien zusammen,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage. Ich verbringe meinen Familienurlaub nächsten Monat in Österreich. Zufällig liegt der Urlaubsort genau zwischen Wagrain und Saalbach ;-) Daher zwei Fragen:
> Lohnen sich beide Bikeparks? und
> Welche Art Lift haben die in den Parks? Ist da irgendwas dabei, wo die Remote-Leitung der Reverb Probleme machen könnte? (Hab die 12er Version der Reverb)


----------



## _sebastian (21. Mai 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Brauchst dir wegen der Reverb keine Gedanken zu machen, in Saalbach-Hinterglemm fährst du in einer geschlossenen Kabine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke  Und was ist mit Wagrain?


----------



## Zhen (21. Mai 2013)

Derzeit fahr ich nur vorn das Flow-Laufrad, hinten verrichtet das E2000 noch seine Dienste. Daher weiß ich nur den Preis für vorn. Das hat 190 + Versandt betragen.

Edit: Achja, bei den Speichen hab ich Mist erzählt. Sapim D-Light/Laser sind gemischt verbaut.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Mai 2013)

Sorry, aber zu Wagrain kann ich leider nichts sagen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_sebastian schrieb:


> Danke  Und was ist mit Wagrain?


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Mai 2013)

für den, der auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen ist 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/171731-canyon-strive-rahmen-2012-in-l


----------



## stromb6 (21. Mai 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Welche Laufradsätze fahrt ihr an euren Strives, wo und wie fahrt ihr damit und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?



Flow Felgen mit DT 240s Naben und Aerospeichen.


----------



## stromb6 (21. Mai 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Moien zusammen,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage. Ich verbringe meinen Familienurlaub nächsten Monat in Österreich. Zufällig liegt der Urlaubsort genau zwischen Wagrain und Saalbach ;-) Daher zwei Fragen:
> Lohnen sich beide Bikeparks? und
> Welche Art Lift haben die in den Parks? Ist da irgendwas dabei, wo die Remote-Leitung der Reverb Probleme machen könnte? (Hab die 12er Version der Reverb)



Saalbach hat Gondeln genau so wie Wagrain auch. Wagrain passt super fürs Strive ist eher ein sehr leichter Park. In Leogang bist mit dem Strive eher fehl am Platz, Saalbach passt aber da du ja die große Auswahl zwischen den verschiedenen Lines hast. Die Big 5 Challenge wäre sehr zu empfehlen, geht aber erst ab 04.07.2013 da der letzte benötigte Lift erst am 04.07 aufmacht.

Was ich dir ebenfalls empfehlen würde ist der Bikepark Planai, liegt nur 30 Minuten von Wagrain entfernt und wesentlich besser als Wagrain.


----------



## stromb6 (21. Mai 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Soll abgesetzt bzw ersetzt werden, so schaut der Nachfolger aus
> 
> wird ein 650B Bike (leider)



Sollte das nächstes Jahr wirklich in 650B kommen und so aussehen bin ich die längste Zeit ein Canyon Strive gefahren. Hab das Norco Range Killer B1 in 650B getestet und bin total enttäuscht von dem Bike. Das Handling ist um einiges schlechter als von der 26" Version und wirklich was weiter geht damit auch nicht.
Da fahre ich 2014 dann lieber ein Specialized Enduro in 29" als Tourenbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (21. Mai 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Sollte das nächstes Jahr wirklich in 650B kommen und so aussehen bin ich die längste Zeit ein Canyon Strive gefahren.





..ist denn dein Strive deswegen schlechter geworden..?!


----------



## _sebastian (21. Mai 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Saalbach hat Gondeln genau so wie Wagrain auch. Wagrain passt super fürs Strive ist eher ein sehr leichter Park. In Leogang bist mit dem Strive eher fehl am Platz, Saalbach passt aber da du ja die große Auswahl zwischen den verschiedenen Lines hast. Die Big 5 Challenge wäre sehr zu empfehlen, geht aber erst ab 04.07.2013 da der letzte benötigte Lift erst am 04.07 aufmacht.
> 
> Was ich dir ebenfalls empfehlen würde ist der Bikepark Planai, liegt nur 30 Minuten von Wagrain entfernt und wesentlich besser als Wagrain.



Danke für die Infos


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Mai 2013)

@stromb6: warum ist ein Strive in Leogang fehl am Platz? Es gibt dort mehrere Strecken, die ich letztes Jahr mit einem 140er AM gefahren bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






stromb6 schrieb:


> Saalbach hat Gondeln genau so wie Wagrain auch. Wagrain passt super fürs Strive ist eher ein sehr leichter Park. In Leogang bist mit dem Strive eher fehl am Platz, Saalbach passt aber da du ja die große Auswahl zwischen den verschiedenen Lines hast. Die Big 5 Challenge wäre sehr zu empfehlen, geht aber erst ab 04.07.2013 da der letzte benötigte Lift erst am 04.07 aufmacht.
> 
> Was ich dir ebenfalls empfehlen würde ist der Bikepark Planai, liegt nur 30 Minuten von Wagrain entfernt und wesentlich besser als Wagrain.


----------



## RobG301 (22. Mai 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @_stromb6_: warum ist ein Strive in Leogang fehl am Platz? Es gibt dort mehrere Strecken, die ich letztes Jahr mit einem 140er AM gefahren bin



Na denke mal das ist abhängig vom Fahrkönnen!


----------



## stromb6 (22. Mai 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..ist denn dein Strive deswegen schlechter geworden..?!



Nein aber am Saisonende ist es zwei Jahre alt und ist bereits verkauft. Ich tausche die Bikes spätestens alle zwei Jahre. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie Canyon 2013 über die 650B Bikes geschimpft hat. Man kann nur hoffen, das es für 2014 auch noch ein 26" Strive gibt.



BlackLupo schrieb:


> @stromb6: warum ist ein Strive in Leogang fehl am Platz? Es gibt dort mehrere Strecken, die ich letztes Jahr mit einem 140er AM gefahren bin



Wenn du auf einem Wochenende in Leogang mit dem Strive unterwegs bist wirst du mich verstehen. Spätestens wenn dich alle 30 sec von hinten wer anschreit, dass du aus dem Weg fahren sollst. Und wie gesagt, ich fahre nicht nach Leogang um an allen Rampen und großen Sprüngen die Umfahrung zu nehmen. Das Strive ist ein tolles Bike aber mMn hat es im Bikepark nichts verloren. Jedem Spielzeug sein Terrain, also für den Bikepark ein Parkbike 
Mit dem Strive bist du in Saalbach einfach besser dran, zB auf der Big 5 Challenge.


----------



## wholeStepDown (22. Mai 2013)

dann gehen bei dir ende dieses jahres das strive und das vertride weg? Was schwebt dir dann vor?
Ich liebäugel ja auch ein bißchen mit dem gapstar (mit diversen upgrades), aber ich fahr die strive kiste noch eine weile (fühl mich ganz wohl darauf).


----------



## powderJO (22. Mai 2013)

meine freundin überlegt gerade ein strive 9.0 anzuschaffen. lassen sich da gabel /dämpfer problemlos auch auf geringes körergewicht (53kg) abstimmen? oder muss man kartuschen tauschen?


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2013)

Mit meinen knappen 60kg hat es mit dem AL 8.0 geklappt


----------



## powderJO (22. Mai 2013)

du meinst, dann sollte es auch bei 7kg weniger klappen? welche drücke fährst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich bin das Strive in Riva gefahren, hab selber keins, hab aber doch n gutes Setup gefunden, 12 Bar im Dämpfer und knapp 4,5 Bar in der Gabel


----------



## powderJO (22. Mai 2013)

hmmm, merci ... ich denke wir fahren mal hin und testen es nochmal aus. gefahren ist sie es in riva auch, allerdings nur 45 minuten. das setup des canyon-mechanikers war gut, aber noch nicht perfekt, gerade an der gabel hätte es wohl etwas weniger druck sein dürfen. leider weiß meine freundin nicht mehr, was eingestellt war ... und ob noch weniger überhaupt ginge ...


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2013)

In Riva hab ich nach langen hin und her knapp 1,5h rausgeholt, bin denen wohl sympatisch, das Setup vom mechaniker war nicht ganz so doll, gabel zu hart und dämpfer viel zu weich, hab schon nach wenigen metern auf der Ponale nachgepumpt, oben an der Madonna dann nochmal das Setup komplett geändert und dann runtergebrettert, ging richtig gut.


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Mai 2013)

@stromb6
Da muß ich dir wieder recht geben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Leogang ist schon fahrbar mit dem Strive, wenn auch etwas langsamer als mit ner Downhillkiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Saalbach ist schon geil, was meinst du weshalb wir dahin fahren


----------



## Micha382 (22. Mai 2013)

Hier mal noch Joe Barnes auf dem neuen Strive ohne Überzieher ;-)






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1382184


----------



## _sebastian (22. Mai 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Hier mal noch Joe Barnes auf dem neuen Strive ohne Überzieher ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...und dem herkömmlichen Dämpfer. Denke die Tüte bei Barel ist da, weil da eben nicht der herkömmliche Dämpfer drunter ist ;-)
Aber nette Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Hier mal noch Joe Barnes auf dem neuen Strive ohne Überzieher ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sollte das Nerve sein, ist nicht das Strive, zumindest nicht das 650B Bike mit dem auch Barel unterwegs war


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. Mai 2013)

wenn das das neue Strive ist gefällt es mir echt nicht :-(


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> wenn das das neue Strive ist gefällt es mir echt nicht :-(



Das ist fast sicher das Nerve AM Carbon, es schaut genau so aus wie das Nerve CF, die Gabel schaut aber nach ner 150-160er aus.


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. Mai 2013)

Das lustige ist bei den Fotos von der Siegerehrung steht sein Strive wieder da!


----------



## Nesium (22. Mai 2013)




----------



## Fuzzyhead (22. Mai 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Welche Laufradsätze fahrt ihr an euren Strives, wo und wie fahrt ihr damit und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?



Hope Pro 2 evo + Messerspeichen + Spank Spike 35 AL

passt


----------



## stromb6 (22. Mai 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> dann gehen bei dir ende dieses jahres das strive und das vertride weg? Was schwebt dir dann vor?
> Ich liebäugel ja auch ein bißchen mit dem gapstar (mit diversen upgrades), aber ich fahr die strive kiste noch eine weile (fühl mich ganz wohl darauf).



Ja das Strive ist bereits Verkauft, das Vertride wird dann kurzfristig unters Volk gebracht. Einzig mein 2012er Demo werde ich behalten, da ich bis dato keinen Downhiller gefahren bin der da annähernd ran kommt. 

Ich fahre gern Canyon da einfach Preis/Leistung stimmt, aber wenn die für mich 2014 nichts haben was mich anspricht werde ich mich anderweitig umsehen. 
Als Vertride Ersatz würde mir das Specialized Enduro Expert Evo einfallen.

Mal abwarten was Canyon für 2014 noch bringt, aber ein ersatz fürs Strive wird sich zur Not auch noch finden.


----------



## mondo-mania (22. Mai 2013)

Es ist ja nicht zwangsläufig so, dass der Prototyp wie auf den Bilder umgesetzt wird. Sieht jedenfall so aus, als ob es sich wie schon paar Seiten zuvor erwähnt wurde um das Torque Oberrohr und Strive Unterrohr handelt. 

Für Geometrietest und Tests für was auch immer unter der Tasche ist kann ja auf bestehende Rohrsatzformen zurückgegriffen werden. 

Wobei ich persönlich die Mischmaschoptik irgendwie geil finde  Sieht nämlich total nach der Grundform des Commencal Supreme DH V3 aus....

Gruß


----------



## Zhen (22. Mai 2013)

Ich überleg ja, mir im nächsten Jahr nen ICB-Rahmen zu holen =)


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. Mai 2013)

mal so ne doofe frage was für ne einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer?!? 190 oder 200??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (23. Mai 2013)

nouse2112 schrieb:


> mal so ne doofe frage was für ne einbaulänge hat der dämpfer?!? 190 oder 200??



200


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. Mai 2013)

Einbaulängen x Hub (mm):  200x51mm, 200x57mm

gut und was ist der unterschied zwischen den Hub??


----------



## Butcho78 (23. Mai 2013)

Hier ein kleines Preisupdate für das 2013er Strive 9.0 in L!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...e-canyon-strive-2013er-grosze-l-farbe-stealth


----------



## RobG301 (23. Mai 2013)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Preisupdate für das 2013er Strive 9.0 in L!
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...e-canyon-strive-2013er-grosze-l-farbe-stealth



Sehr schön!

Wärs nur die SL Variante!


----------



## Jason13 (23. Mai 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Einbaulängen x Hub (mm):  200x51mm, 200x57mm
> 
> gut und was ist der unterschied zwischen den Hub??



Das du mit 200x51 weniger Federweg hast  da gehört der 200x57 rein


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. Mai 2013)

und jetzt noch eine frage :-D high tune oder mid tune?!? was ist daran der unterschied?!? 
und was brauch man alles wenn man auf den Monarch umbauen will?!?Passt das lager vom Fox dämpfer?!?
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich den einbaue in geraumer Zeit :-D
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29634_Monarch-Plus-High-Volume-RC3-Daempfer-.html


----------



## Zhen (23. Mai 2013)

Wieviele von den Gummiringen habt ihr fürs Luftkammertuning in den Monarch eingebaut? Jemand ne Empfehlung?


----------



## DiHo (23. Mai 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Wieviele von den Gummiringen habt ihr fürs Luftkammertuning in den Monarch eingebaut? Jemand ne Empfehlung?



Drei Ringe sind schon drin, ich hab dann die Kammer ganz aufgefüllt.


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. Mai 2013)

Welchen Monarch habt ihr verbaut??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (23. Mai 2013)

Leider noch den RT3. Würde mir gern den Monarch + holen, aber ich hader noch etwas, ob ich nicht noch ein Jahr so fahre und im nächsten Jahr auf nen anderen Rahmen umsteig, der noch etwas robuster ist und kürzere Kettenstreben hat.
Hab jetzt leider schon 3 zusätzlich zu den bereits 3 verbauten reingetan. Mal sehen, wie sichs fährt. Ist ja wirklich schnell gemacht, den Dämpfer auszubauen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. Mai 2013)

ja ich will ja wenn dann auf den + umsteigen ich mein der Preis von 359 geht ja eigentlich auch.. und passen tut der ja auch hab ich schon gelesen nur passt das lager dann auch von dem Fox Dämpfer oder brauch ich da auch nen neues?!?


----------



## sirios (23. Mai 2013)

Die Dämpferaugen sind alle gleich vom Durchmesser das passt!


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. Mai 2013)

alles klar! ;-) supi und kann mir einer das mit dem high, mid und low tune erklären?!? weil den mit 57 Hub gibt nur in mid tune aber so wie ich aus diesem Diagramm schlau werde bräuchte ich ja bei 160mm den high tune?!? oder seh ich das jetzt falsch?


----------



## sirios (23. Mai 2013)

High ist iel zu staff, das wird wie ein Hardtail dann auch wenn die Tabelle das sagt. Mid tune und kleine Kammer, das würd ich empfehlen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. Mai 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29634_Monarch-Plus-High-Volume-RC3-Daempfer-.html
wollt mir den holen als 200 und 57 hub wäre dann mid tune bring ja auch gute 100 kg mit...
es gibt den noch ohne High Volume  aber nur mit 51 Hub da weis ich nicht ob das reicht im Strive?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (23. Mai 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> meine freundin überlegt gerade ein strive 9.0 anzuschaffen. lassen sich da gabel /dämpfer problemlos auch auf geringes körergewicht (53kg) abstimmen? oder muss man kartuschen tauschen?



sie hat es gekauft. in stealth. schickes bike, bin fast neidisch.


----------



## sirios (23. Mai 2013)

Nen Dämpfer mit 6 mm weniger Hub zu verbauen ist relativ unklug da geht dir satte 16 mm federweg verloren! Tune High ist zu straff.


----------



## sirios (23. Mai 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> sie hat es gekauft. in stealth. schickes bike, bin fast neidisch.



Bilder, wir wollen Bilder sehen von bike und Freundin !!!


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. Mai 2013)

naja dann werd ich den mit mid tune nehmen, schlimmer als der am durchschlagen tot gehende Fox Dämpfer kanns nicht sein!


----------



## wholeStepDown (23. Mai 2013)

ich hatte eben mal die gabel draussen zum kleinen (öl)service, nun hat der cane creek 40er Steuersatz Spiel- davor war der bombenfest. 
Den kann man beim Ausbau eigentlich nicht zerballern, oder? Ich habe neulich ja auch schon mal den Vorbau gewechselt- da war auch alles oke. Jemand eine Idee, wo eine potentielle Fehlerquelle liegen könnte?


----------



## Zhen (23. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht ist dir ein Distanzring rausgefallen?


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. Mai 2013)

wackelt die gabel?!?bei mir war mal bein einbau der eine ring nach dem lager rausgefallen dann hatte die sau viel spiel. oder es fehlt nen spacer?!?


----------



## wholeStepDown (24. Mai 2013)

spacer ist da- ich bau das heut abend noch mal auseinander und schau alles an. was mir aber aufgefallen ist: der gummiring unten am gabelschaft löst sich allmählich auf- kann ,an den einfach tauschen bzw. gehört der zum CC 40er steuersatz dazu oder ist das eine extra geschichte?
edit:
ach ja, aus der TALAS Seite der Gabel kamen 3-4 braune Tropfen raus- das wars. Ich hab jetzt mal Liqui Moly 5w40 reingekippt und die DustWiper mit etwas Wälzlagerfett eingefettet- bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich nun verhält. Sollte halt mal langsam wärmer werden....


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. Mai 2013)

Hab heut meinem Strive nen neuen Sattel mit eierschoner ;-P gekauft


----------



## Bief (24. Mai 2013)

hallo!

ich habe mal eine kurze technikfrage: der sag-monitor meines strives bleibt aus irgendeinem grund immer auf quasi null. dieses rote rad bewegt sich beim einfedern zwar mit der schwinge, geht beim ausfedern aber auch wieder mit zurück & zeigt mir so eben nicht an wieviel federweg ich beansprucht habe! ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 

jemand eine ahnung woran das liegen könnte & was ich dagegen tun kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (24. Mai 2013)

Bief schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich habe mal eine kurze technikfrage: der sag-monitor meines strives bleibt aus irgendeinem grund immer auf quasi null. dieses rote rad bewegt sich beim einfedern zwar mit der schwinge, geht beim ausfedern aber auch wieder mit zurück & zeigt mir so eben nicht an wieviel federweg ich beansprucht habe! ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine
> 
> jemand eine ahnung woran das liegen könnte & was ich dagegen tun kann?



Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Der sag-monitor war beim neuen Rad einfach nur zu gut gefettet. Das Fett ist überall am Monitor herausgequollen. Jetzt nach ein paar hundert km und Wäschen funktioniert er aber. Wenn dein Rad auch noch relativ neu ist liegt es wahrscheinlich auch daran.


----------



## Bief (24. Mai 2013)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Der sag-monitor war beim neuen Rad einfach nur zu gut gefettet. Das Fett ist überall am Monitor herausgequollen. Jetzt nach ein paar hundert km und Wäschen funktioniert er aber. Wenn dein Rad auch noch relativ neu ist liegt es wahrscheinlich auch daran.



hmm, fett habe ich noch keins rausquollen gesehen. hab das bike jetzt 3 monate & eigentlich hat er auch die ganze zeit einwandfrei funktioniert!


----------



## mcWolfgang (24. Mai 2013)

Servus, 
ich habe das selbe Problem mit dem SAG Monitor. Bei mir kam das auch relativ plötzlich. Ich vermute es kommt vom Dreck der sich in das Fett gesetzt hat. Ich bin noch ein wenig unsicher ob ich das ganze nicht mal auseinander nehmen sollte und mal gut reinige und neu fette. Ich habe auf alle fälle mal an Canyon geschrieben um zu sehen was die meinen.


----------



## sirios (24. Mai 2013)

Die meinen vor allem eins: Bike einschicken


----------



## mcWolfgang (25. Mai 2013)

Ja, vermutlich wollen sie das. Aber nö. Nicht wegen dem Mist, ist zwar nett und unkompliziert das Teil zu haben aber man kann schon mit leben wenn man es einfach klassisch einstellt.


----------



## Nouse2112 (25. Mai 2013)

Soo heut mal endlich nach meinem Sturz  mein Rad Sauber gemacht und mal ne Kleine Runde gefahren  klappt alles schon ganz gut
Und hier das ergebnis


----------



## StereoBifi (26. Mai 2013)

Nach dem ich mich bald stolzer Besitzer eines Strive´s AL 9.0 nennen darf hätt ich eine grundlegende Frage im Bezug auf das Fahrwerk.
Ich hätte gerne, dass ich mein FW bzw die einzelnen Modi des FW´s vom Lenker aus bedienen kann.
Hier erstmal was bei mir verbaut ist:
Gabel: Fox 34 TALAS CTD Adjust FIT Factory
Dämpfer:  									 																				Fox Float CTD Adjust Factory Kashima BV

Jetz hab ich mal geschaut und diesen Remote Hebel gefunden:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...te-Dual-Cable-Modell-2013-.html?xtcr=5&xtmcl=

dazu werd ich wahrscheinlich noch das hier für die Gabel brauchen: 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ote-Topcap-Interface-Part-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=

Fürn den Dämpfer find ich so ein CTD Remote CAP nicht. Braucht man das am Dämpfer oder ist da schon eine Vorrichtung dran wo das Zugseil eingehackt wird?

Und nun noch die alles Entscheidende Frage kann ich das ganze selbst montieren?
Klar der Remotehebel und Kabel verlegen sollte kein Problem darstellen, jedoch mit diesem TopCap an der Gabel seh ich eher das Problem.

Hoffe mir kann da jemand was genaueres zu sagen oder hat es vll schon selber verbaut

Gruß daniel


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2013)

noch mehr kabel? beide hebel lassen sich doch easy auch so bedienen.


----------



## minor (26. Mai 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hätte gerne, dass ich mein FW bzw die einzelnen Modi des FW´s vom Lenker aus bedienen kann....



Lass das Rad erstmal kommen und mach dich erstmal mit der Funktion und der Bedienung im Originalzustand vertraut. Ich glaube, du stellst dann fest, dass man..
a.) die Hebel auch sehr gut von Hand bedienen kann und
b.) die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Positionen nicht sooo riesig sind, dass man mit einer vermeintlich "falschen" Position den Berg gar nicht mehr rauf oder runter kommen würde.

Das Rad mit noch mehr Kabeln zu verschandeln würde ich mir jedenfalls überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (26. Mai 2013)

hat schon mal wer die sun ringle charger nabe hinten zerlegt?
Ich bin immer noch dem Klackern hinten auf der Spur (tritt ja nur im Fahren auf- bevorzugt bei Belastung).

Nun habe ich das HR draussen und gemerkt, dass sich die Achse hinten nicht wirklich geschmeidig in der Nabe dreht- heißt dann wohl auseinandernehmen?
 Ich finde nur leider keine Anleitung im Netz dazu. Wie bekomme ich denn die Endkappen runter? Sind die nur gesteckt?
edit: ja, sind nur gesteckt... wie gehts dann weiter?


----------



## Nesium (26. Mai 2013)

Einfach nur so eine Strive-Fahrt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XW7pinYKbnw"]Marco BuÌhler vs. Canyon Strive - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## RobG301 (27. Mai 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Nach dem ich mich bald stolzer Besitzer eines Strive´s AL 9.0 nennen darf hätt ich eine grundlegende Frage im Bezug auf das Fahrwerk.
> Ich hätte gerne, dass ich mein FW bzw die einzelnen Modi des FW´s vom Lenker aus bedienen kann.
> Hier erstmal was bei mir verbaut ist:
> Gabel: Fox 34 TALAS CTD Adjust FIT Factory
> ...



Ganz einfach: Bei der Gabel kann man die Remote nachrüsten, beim Dämpfer muss man den Dämpfer gegen die beim Race verbaute Remote Version tauschen!


----------



## Der_Graue (27. Mai 2013)

@wholeStepDown: halt mit a bissl Gewalt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Klemmpunkte an Zange mit Tesakrepp od. ähnliches abkleben (damit du nichts verkratzt) und dann halt ziehen und schon sind sie ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wholeStepDown schrieb:


> hat schon mal wer die sun ringle charger nabe hinten zerlegt?
> Ich bin immer noch dem Klackern hinten auf der Spur (tritt ja nur im Fahren auf- bevorzugt bei Belastung).
> 
> Nun habe ich das HR draussen und gemerkt, dass sich die Achse hinten nicht wirklich geschmeidig in der Nabe dreht- heißt dann wohl auseinandernehmen?
> ...


----------



## StereoBifi (27. Mai 2013)

Ich werde das mit dem Remote Hebelumbau erstmal auf eis legen!
Ich hätte noch ne wichtige frage auf die ich bis jetz noch keine antwort gefunden habe.
Ich habe den Thule ProRide 591 damals gekauft um mein cube stereo zu transportieren, jedoch richtig probleme gehabt das ordentlich zu befestigen da der hebelarm beim schließen bzw spannen von hinten nach vorn gezogen hat und somit das ganze bike nach vorn geschoben hat, die hälfte von meinem vorderrad war in der windschutzscheibe gehangen!
Hat jemand auch den proride in verbindung mit dem Strive und kann mir sagen wie ist mit der befestigung klappt, da beim strive ja ziemlich wenig platz für die befestigung ist? 
Ich wollte mir jetz nicht gleich nen anderen halter kaufen

Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Mai 2013)

Wurde schon öfters hier geschrieben, am ProRide kann man ohne Probleme das Strive einklemmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StereoBifi (27. Mai 2013)

Ja das hadt du ja schonmal geschrieben im ersten teil glaub ich jedoch wollt ich keine 50seiten durchschauen;â¬


----------



## RobG301 (27. Mai 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Ja das hadt du ja schonmal geschrieben im ersten teil glaub ich jedoch wollt ich keine 50seiten durchschauen;



Suchfunktion 

Ne gut zu wissen! Wenns Auto zu klein ist, muss es halt hinten dran!


----------



## Mecka-Joe (27. Mai 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Einfach nur so eine Strive-Fahrt
> 
> Marco BuÌhler vs. Canyon Strive - YouTube




:


----------



## ernmar (28. Mai 2013)

Kann man mit dem Tool von Huber Bushings auch das Nadellager de- und montieren? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen. Oder braucht man unbedingt das Tool von Canyon?

Danke!


----------



## RobG301 (28. Mai 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Einfach nur so eine Strive-Fahrt
> 
> Marco BuÌhler vs. Canyon Strive - YouTube



Sehr geiles Video!


----------



## Pecoloco (28. Mai 2013)

Wo gibt es dieses Nadellager eigentlich zu kaufen? Habe bei Canyon leider nix gefunden. Ja - wahrscheinlich zu doof... Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Nouse2112 (28. Mai 2013)

Lass sein ich find da auch nie was ich suche! ;-) Ruf dann immer da an... :-D

Achso hat eigentlich eine die genaue Lager bezeichnung?!? außer jetzt die Maße die hab ich auch! :-D


----------



## fh10697 (28. Mai 2013)

Hi leute ich habe vor mir in nächster Zeit ein strive zu holen, ich weiss nicht welche Größe ich nehmen soll deshalb meine frage, gibt es jemanden in der Nähe von Ulm an der Donau so umkreis von 50 km, der ein 2013er strive in M oder L hat? Wäre nett wenn ihr euch meldet 
Gerne auch private Nachricht

mfg Fabian


----------



## Nesium (28. Mai 2013)

Da sind explosionszeichnungen mit ersatzteilnummern.

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=48&supportcenter_articles_id=273&page=1


----------



## nico1991 (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

komme grade von der Tour und mir ist an nem Anstieg die Kette gerissen! Strample mit nem Kumpel berg auf, auf einmal rasselt es im Getriebe und knack, ich trete ins Leere. Hatte natürlich auch ordentlich Druck auf der Kette. Bin nur echt baff, weil ich erst 100km mit der Kette gefahren bin, länger habe ich mein Strive ja auch noch nicht.

Zum Glück ist die Kette 2 Glieder vom Kettenschloss entfernt gerissen und wir sind gerade an eine Truppe Bauarbeiter vorbei gefahren, die uns eine Zange liehen, sodass wir das Kettenschloss öffnen konnten und wenigstens die Kette wieder zu bekamen, sodass ich die 8km noch heim radeln konnte. Habe drauf geachtet, dass ich nix mehr kleiner als 2x4 fahre, um das Schaltwerk nicht unnötig zu belasten.





Nun meine Frage, brauche ich ne neue Kette, wenn ja, welche ist für 2x10 auf nem Strive am besten geeignet und welche war eigentlich drauf?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

Nico

EDIT: Es war/ist eine KMC X10SL drauf

Ist das eigentlich garantie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (28. Mai 2013)

nico1991 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> komme grade von der Tour und mir ist an nem Anstieg die Kette gerissen! Strample mit nem Kumpel berg auf, auf einmal rasselt es im Getriebe und knack, ich trete ins Leere. Hatte natürlich auch ordentlich Druck auf der Kette. Bin nur echt baff, weil ich erst 100km mit der Kette gefahren bin, länger habe ich mein Strive ja auch noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich lehne mich mal ausm Fenster und sage dass die 10 fach xt kette top  ist. Bezeichnung ist Shimano HG-94.

Ist ziemlich sicher Preis/Leistung  das beste was es gibt, zumidnest ergaben das meine Recherchen als meine  KMC gerissen ist.

Ich habe sie auch mit dem KMC Schloss zugemacht um sie  besser reinigen zu können. Funktioniert bisher top


----------



## _sebastian (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe heute meinen Atera Sport M2 Fahrradträger bekommen. Strive passt auch wunderbar drauf. Das einzige wo es ein wenig wackelt, ist bei der Reifenaufnahme. Das Strive lässt sich etwas vor und zurück bewegen, weil die Plastikriemen am Laufrad zwar fest sitzen, jedoch der Reifen etwas Bewegungsspiel nach vorne und hinten hat. 
Bei gezogener Bremse hält es Bombe. Meine Frage daher: 
Kann ich bei längerer Fahrt (8h) die Bremsfriffe mit Kabelbinder fixieren oder hat das negative Auswirken auf Druck, Kolben, etc. Oder mach ich da einfach zuviel Geschiss und es wird schon halten?


----------



## waldi28 (28. Mai 2013)

nico1991 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> komme grade von der Tour und mir ist an nem Anstieg die Kette gerissen! Strample mit nem Kumpel berg auf, auf einmal rasselt es im Getriebe und knack, ich trete ins Leere. Hatte natürlich auch ordentlich Druck auf der Kette. Bin nur echt baff, weil ich erst 100km mit der Kette gefahren bin, länger habe ich mein Strive ja auch noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Wilkommen im Club,

Ist mir genauso ergangen. Bei der 3. Tour (nach ca. 100 km) an einem Anstieg ist mir die Kette 2 Glieder neben dem Kettenschloss gerissen.
Das finde ich schon seltsam, dass sie an der gleichen Stelle gerissen ist.

Ich wollte mir ein neues Kettenschloss besorgen, war aber leider in meinem Fahradladen ausverkauft, so dass ich mir eine neue Kette für 30  kaufen musste. Ich hatte mir wieder die KMC X10 genommen. Die Shimano Kette passt aber auch.
Du kannst aber auch zwei neue Kettenschlösser einbauen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das so gut ist, da die beiden Schlösser so dicht nebeneinander liegen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (28. Mai 2013)

Bei mir hat die Kette auch nicht lang gehalten... aber sie war in der Mitte wech hab dann auf die SRAM PC1091R umgebaut welche allerdings auch nicht so besonders ist durch die löcher in den Gliedern un dem zufolge auch schon nach 200km den geist aufgegeben hat, hab mir jetzt die PC 1091 bestellt bin mal gespannt wie die ist :-D @Nesium 
Danke für die Zeichnung die bringt mich schonmal weiter! ;-)


----------



## cube_team (29. Mai 2013)

Hey, habe die Frage zwar schon in der Sektion Kaufberatung gepostet, aber muss jetzt mal bei euch Strive Spezis nachfragen.
Wenn ihr euch zwischen den unten genannten Bikes entscheiden müsstet, welches würdet ihr nehmen?

- Radon Slide 10 E1 http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web..._id_23751_.htm
und 
- Canyon Strive AL 8.0 http://www.purecycling.ch/mountainbi...e.html?b=10035

Beide würde ich zum selben Preis bekommen.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Micha382 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich würde das Strive nehmen.
Erstens weil die Rahmenform schöner ist wie ich finde, ich lieber Shimano als SRAM fahre, die Folgekosten bei Shimano geringer sind im Vergleich zur X0, es innerverlegte Züge hat und was man so liest Canyon im Vergleich zu Radon, bzw. HS Bike-Discount bei Reklamationen sehr kulant ist.
Daher habe ich mich auch für das Strive und nicht das Slide entschieden. Fährt sich 1a und macht saumäßig Spass.


----------



## cube_team (29. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe gerade das du das Strive AL 8.0 fährst. Bist du ansonsten zufrieden damit?
Speziell würden mich die Erfahrungen zu:

- Bremsen
- Lenker --> Ist der nicht ein wenig zu kurz für nen Enduro??
- Gewicht --> Für Uphill in Ordnung? Da ist das E1 glaube ich leichter

interessieren.

Ich bin 1,83m gross und SL 87cm. Denke da werde ich Grösse "L" benötigen. Ein "M" bin ich mal probe gefahren und da sass ich ein wenig gedrungen drauf.

Was fährt ihr für Grössen?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Micha382 (29. Mai 2013)

Also Bremsen sind die gleichen wie beim Slide verbaut und die gehen 1a. Praktisch wie wenn man einen Anker wirft ;-)

Den Lenker habe ich gegen einen Renthal in 740mm und 30mm Rise getauscht und der funktioniert für mich sehr gut. Sitze und fahre damit sehr bequem. 
Habe das Rad nach dem Reifenwechsel gewogen und kam inklusive Pedale auf 14kg in Grösse M. Inwieweit die Werte bei Radon stimmen weiß ich nicht.

Ich bin auch 1,83 groß und stand auch vor der Wahl M oder L. Auf dem L sass ich ein bisschen bequemer da ein wenig länger, Oberrohr und Vorbau, hab aber auch nur 84cm SL und einen längeren Oberkörper als du. Hab mich dann aber aufgrund der verbauten 150mm Reverb für M entschieden, da beim L kein Spielraum am Sattelrohr mehr war und die 150mm Reverb in Verbindung mit meiner SL ein wenig knapp war.
Nach dem Tausch des Lenkers passt die Geo aber wieder sehr gut.
Nun wird ja glaub die 125mm Reverb verbaut, dann hätte das mit meiner SL auch bei L gepasst, wobei ich glaub wieder zu M tendieren würde. Fährt sich auch bei Touren, bisher so um die 50km sehr gut.


----------



## brainiac5 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich (184cm, SL 84) hab mich damals auch für die Gr. M meines 2012 SL´s entschieden, auch weil alle meine bisherigen Canyon Rahmen egal ob HT oder Fully in M perfekt gepasst hatten. Beim ersten Draufsitzen kam mir der Rahmen auch etwa kürzer vor als ich es gewohnt war. Ich hab dann einen 1cm längeren Vorbau montiert und bin seitdem glücklich. Einsatzzweck hauptsächlich Touren mit technischen Trails (Stolperbiken Letztens hatte ich die Möglichkeit einen L-Rahmen auszuprobieren und weiß jetzt, daß ich alles richtig gemacht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nico1991 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich nochmal wegen der Kette

Welche würdet ihr nehmen? Shimano XT Kette CN-HG94 oder XTR Kette CN-M980

Will man schauen, wie harmonisch die mit Xtr Schaltwerk und XT Kassete funktionieren

LG Nico


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich würd die XT-Kette nehmen


----------



## kraft_werk (29. Mai 2013)

nico1991 schrieb:


> Shimano XT Kette CN-HG94


----------



## cube_team (29. Mai 2013)

brainiac5 schrieb:


> Ich (184cm, SL 84) hab mich damals auch für die Gr. M meines 2012 SL´s entschieden, auch weil alle meine bisherigen Canyon Rahmen egal ob HT oder Fully in M perfekt gepasst hatten. Beim ersten Draufsitzen kam mir der Rahmen auch etwa kürzer vor als ich es gewohnt war. Ich hab dann einen 1cm längeren Vorbau montiert und bin seitdem glücklich. Einsatzzweck hauptsächlich Touren mit technischen Trails (Stolperbiken Letztens hatte ich die Möglichkeit einen L-Rahmen auszuprobieren und weiß jetzt, daß ich alles richtig gemacht habe.



Da ich eher einen kurzen Vorbau bevorzuge sollte ich dann wohl das "L" nehmen und im Fall der Fälle einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen.
Beim "M" bleibt da in den Fall keine Alternative so wie du es beschrieben hast.

Mal schauen was mir die Dame an der Hotline empfiehlt


----------



## Micha382 (29. Mai 2013)

Die sagt dass du beides fahren kannst ;-)
Aber beim L ist ja ein 70er Vorbau dran, da würde ich dann wie beim M auf 50 gehen dann passt das


----------



## fh10697 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich versteh gar nich wieso ihr alle bei 182 cm und 87 cm SL einen M rahmen nehmt, der ist doch nur 18, 5 zoll und mein jetziges bike ist 18 zoll, ich bin 175 cm hab 82 cm SL und das ist mir VIEL zu klein!
Fällt das strive so groß aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (29. Mai 2013)

Faustformel: Je größer der Federweg, desto kleiner die Rahmengröße.

In diesem Fall hängt aber alles vom Einatzgebiet ab.
Du wirst beide Rahmen perfekt fahren können mit all ihren Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## brainiac5 (29. Mai 2013)

Seh ich auch so! Letztendlich liegst an deinen Vorlieben und am Einsatzzweck. Bei deiner SL hätte ich ohne lang zu überlegen an Gr. L gedacht.

gruss
alex.


----------



## _sebastian (29. Mai 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nich wieso ihr alle bei 182 cm und 87 cm SL einen M rahmen nehmt, der ist doch nur 18, 5 zoll und mein jetziges bike ist 18 zoll, ich bin 175 cm hab 82 cm SL und das ist mir VIEL zu klein!
> Fällt das strive so groß aus?



Das ist Geschmacksache. Ich fahr bei 182/86 auch L. Kam mir auf dem M im Tourmodus vor wie ein Riese. Bei abgesenktem Sattel war es natürlich schon agiler als das L.


----------



## cube_team (29. Mai 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Die sagt dass du beides fahren kannst ;-)
> Aber beim L ist ja ein 70er Vorbau dran, da würde ich dann wie beim M auf 50 gehen dann passt das



 stimmt! Der netten Dame kanns völlig wurscht sein was ich schlussendlich für ne Rahmengrösse nehme. Ich zahle ja 

Fabien Barel ist ja 1,80m gross und fährt "L" mit nem glaub ich 40er Vorbau.

Also dann wird jetzt mal bestellt


----------



## RobG301 (29. Mai 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nich wieso ihr alle bei 182 cm und 87 cm SL einen M rahmen nehmt, der ist doch nur 18, 5 zoll und mein jetziges bike ist 18 zoll, ich bin 175 cm hab 82 cm SL und das ist mir VIEL zu klein!
> Fällt das strive so groß aus?



Würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen!

Mir passt bei 1,99m und 97cm Schrittlänge L, bei Canyon hat der eine gesagt ne das geht gar nicht, der Andere sagt das sollte passen, wieder ein Anderer sagt kein Problem!

Da hilft nur ausprobieren! 

Zur Not kann man ja noch nen bisschen mit Vorbaulänge und Lenkerrise arbeiten!


----------



## fh10697 (29. Mai 2013)

Was würdet ihr mir dann für eine Größe empfehlen? Das einsatzgebiet ist relativ ausgewogen, also es sollte touren fahren aber auch im wald auf Trails gut zu fahren sein! Ich muss dazu sagen ich bin noch im wachstum und werde voraussichtlich ca 187cm groß...

Nochmal die Frage, hat einer in der Umgebung von Ulm ein strive in M oder L? 

grüße Fabian


----------



## cube_team (29. Mai 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr mir dann für eine Größe empfehlen? Das einsatzgebiet ist relativ ausgewogen, also es sollte touren fahren aber auch im wald auf Trails gut zu fahren sein! Ich muss dazu sagen ich bin noch im wachstum und werde voraussichtlich ca 187cm groß...
> 
> Nochmal die Frage, hat einer in der Umgebung von Ulm ein strive in M oder L?
> 
> grüße Fabian



Kommt auf deine SL an, aber für mich wäre der Fall klar Grösse "L".


----------



## wholeStepDown (29. Mai 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> ... Ich muss dazu sagen ich bin noch im wachstum und werde voraussichtlich ca 187cm groß...





das muss eigentlich in die signatur... 

ich bin 185 (werde voraussichtlich nicht mehr größer) und fahre das L mit 50er Vorbau - passt super. SL weiß ich gerade nicht...


----------



## fh10697 (29. Mai 2013)

Okay dann wird es denke ich ein L 
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## cube_team (29. Mai 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> das muss eigentlich in die signatur...
> 
> ich bin 185 (werde voraussichtlich nicht mehr größer) und fahre das L mit 50er Vorbau - passt super. SL weiß ich gerade nicht...



Welchen Vorbau hast du dir zugelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (29. Mai 2013)

Nimm L und du wirst alles richtig machen.


----------



## fh10697 (29. Mai 2013)

Okay, wie läuft das WENN man dann mal die Sattelstütze tauschen will? Die züge sind ja inner verlegt...


----------



## Nouse2112 (29. Mai 2013)

bei der sattelstütze nicht und für die anderen züge für die schaltung haste ne montage hilfe dabei, die machste vorher über die züge die im rahmen liegen.
Dann ziehste die züge langsam raus usw.
Geht aber auch so dauert halt dann nur sehr lange und sind meistens mit den wörtern so eine Schei?e in verbindung ;-)


----------



## fh10697 (29. Mai 2013)

Ah okay, muss man die Züge selber verlegen, wenn man es ausm bikeguard raushat?!


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Mai 2013)

Ne, nur die Räder ran, lenker drauf, sattelstütze rein, luft in die federelemnte und spaß haben


----------



## Nouse2112 (29. Mai 2013)

Nee das ist alles fertig wenn du es bekommst nur die Sattelstütze da musste glaube die Leitung verlegen soweit ich das noch in erinnerung habe..


----------



## wholeStepDown (29. Mai 2013)

servus,
wo habt ihr eigentlich eure Laufrädern (sofern neue...) bestellt?
kann mir jemand sagen, wieso Hope Flows hier so günstig sind:
http://www.wigglesport.de/hope-hoops-pro2-evo-mtb-laufradsatz/


----------



## Nouse2112 (29. Mai 2013)

http://www.speerlaufraeder.de/Seiten/Laufraeder_MTB.html
Top Laufräder netter Typ guter Preis! ;-)


----------



## Jason13 (29. Mai 2013)

German-Lightness.de  
Super nett, nimmt sich viel Zeit fürs Gespräch und macht klasse Arbeit!  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nico1991 (30. Mai 2013)

Hat einer von euch sein Strive eigentlich an der Wand?

Könnt irgendeine Wandhalterung empfehlen? Soll nicht ins Wohnzimmer sondern nur in den Keller, muss aber Platz sparen, da der Keller recht klein ist


----------



## wurstzipfel (30. Mai 2013)

Ja.2winkel an die wand für die laufràder und einen gürtel fürs oberrohr in die wand geschraubt. schick nachher mal ein bild...


----------



## JulianM. (30. Mai 2013)

Unten jeweils zwei Nägel oä für die Reifen, überm Oberrohr noch einen und eine Kette oder irgendein Band um das Oberrohr schlingen und an besagtem Nagel befestigen. Reinstellen, anbinden, fertig  
Hier hat mal jemand so ein Bild gepostet, weiß aber nichtmehr wer 

Zu spät


----------



## wurstzipfel (30. Mai 2013)

so sieht meine konstruktion aus...


----------



## wurstzipfel (30. Mai 2013)

@nico1991
musst mal in mein album schauen,da hängt mein strive an der wand.
wollte ein bild hochladen,komme aber mit apple nicht so richtig klar.
ride on,der marko


----------



## waldi28 (30. Mai 2013)

nico1991 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch sein Strive eigentlich an der Wand?
> 
> Könnt irgendeine Wandhalterung empfehlen? Soll nicht ins Wohnzimmer sondern nur in den Keller, muss aber Platz sparen, da der Keller recht klein ist



Hab ich auch wie @wurstzipfel gemacht.
Du kannst dann auch mehrere Canyons stapeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani3000 (30. Mai 2013)

Grüß Gott zusammen, 

wie baue ich den RP23 Dämpfer an einem 2012er Strive aus?

Die obere Dämpferaufnahme und die zwei Schrauben, die die Stahlachse der unteren Aufnahme halten, sind leicht demontiert. Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie die Stahlachse zu entnehmen ist. Bei meiner Recherche bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass die Achse gleichzeitig die Innenschale des Nadellagers bildet. Ist dies korrekt? Wie wirkt sich das auf den Ein- bzw. Ausbau des Dämpfers aus?

Da ich nichts kaputt machen möchte frage ich lieber nach und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann.


----------



## JulianM. (30. Mai 2013)

Vorsichtig rauskloppen und am besten nicht mit irgendwas mit nadellader rumstochern


----------



## Dani3000 (30. Mai 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> Vorsichtig rauskloppen und am besten nicht mit irgendwas mit nadellader rumstochern



Mhmm... Vorsichtig rauskloppen klingt zwar machbar, aber für mich immer noch nach unkalkulierbarem Risiko^^


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. Mai 2013)

den Bolzen am besten mit nen Kupferdorn mit Piano und nem Hammer raushauen! Und die luft drin lassen! ;-) achso und nen Lappen zwischen schwinge und Rohr stopfen sonst sackt das ab! und das gibt Kratzer!Ist ganz easy ;-)


----------



## mohlo (31. Mai 2013)

nico1991 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch sein Strive eigentlich an der Wand?
> 
> Könnt irgendeine Wandhalterung empfehlen? Soll nicht ins Wohnzimmer sondern nur in den Keller, muss aber Platz sparen, da der Keller recht klein ist



Ich habe den hier seit 1 Jahr für mein Nerve AM (L) - hält bombenfest an der Wand und kann auch breite MTB-Reifen aufnehmen:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/EUFAB-16408-Eufab-Fahrrad-Wandhalter/dp/B001DE984G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1369976668&sr=8-2&keywords=wandhalter+fahrrad"]Eufab 16408 Fahrrad-Wandhalter: Amazon.de: Auto[/ame]


----------



## RobG301 (31. Mai 2013)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier seit 1 Jahr für mein Nerve AM (L) - hält bombenfest an der Wand und kann auch breite MTB-Reifen aufnehmen:
> 
> Eufab 16408 Fahrrad-Wandhalter: Amazon.de: Auto



Schaut gut aus!

Und ist weniger Aufwand als sich selbst was zu basteln!


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2013)

hier gibt's nen eigenen Thread darüber  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351744


----------



## clp966 (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

muss leider mein fast neues Strive AL 9.0 2013 aus gesundheitlichen Gründen verkaufen.
Das Rad ist wie neu, wurde nur ein paar km bewegt.

Ist im Bikemarkt inseriert, bei Interesse schickt mir einfach eine PN.

Grüße
Sven


----------



## RobG301 (3. Juni 2013)

clp966 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> muss leider mein fast neues Strive AL 9.0 2013 aus gesundheitlichen Gründen verkaufen.
> Das Rad ist wie neu, wurde nur ein paar km bewegt.
> ...



Tut mir leid für dich!

Schade, das es M ist und nicht L!


----------



## Shabba (3. Juni 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe heute meinen Atera Sport M2 Fahrradträger bekommen. Strive passt auch wunderbar drauf. Das einzige wo es ein wenig wackelt, ist bei der Reifenaufnahme. Das Strive lässt sich etwas vor und zurück bewegen, weil die Plastikriemen am Laufrad zwar fest sitzen, jedoch der Reifen etwas Bewegungsspiel nach vorne und hinten hat.
> Bei gezogener Bremse hält es Bombe. Meine Frage daher:
> Kann ich bei längerer Fahrt (8h) die Bremsfriffe mit Kabelbinder fixieren oder hat das negative Auswirken auf Druck, Kolben, etc. Oder mach ich da einfach zuviel Geschiss und es wird schon halten?



Also bei meinem Atera träger kann man die Länge der Räderbefestigung einstellen, sind Flügelschrauben drann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (3. Juni 2013)

Shabba schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Atera träger kann man die Länge der Räderbefestigung einstellen, sind Flügelschrauben drann.



Ja, bei mir auch. Allerdings sind das Problem die etwas sperrigen Plastikriemen, die den Reifen nicht fest genug umschießen. Da hat der Reifen etwas Spiel drin.
Also, kann ich die Bremshebel mit zb Kabelbinder fixieren für mehrere Stunden?


----------



## jonalisa (4. Juni 2013)

Also ich fixiere die Bremshebel meiner Formulas (RO, T1, R1) öfters (ca. 1 mal im Monat) für mindestens eine Nacht, wenn ich die Räder auf den Kopf stelle.

Ich weiß, dass das nicht dringend nötig wäre, da es sich um ein geschlossenes System handelt, aber ich liebe das sichere Gefühl.

Bisher nie Probleme gehabt, einziger Nebeneffekt: Die Gabel flutscht nachher extrem leichtgängig.


----------



## _sebastian (4. Juni 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Also ich fixiere die Bremshebel meiner Formulas (RO, T1, R1) öfters (ca. 1 mal im Monat) für mindestens eine Nacht, wenn ich die Räder auf den Kopf stelle.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass das nicht dringend nötig wäre, da es sich um ein geschlossenes System handelt, aber ich liebe das sichere Gefühl.
> 
> Bisher nie Probleme gehabt, einziger Nebeneffekt: Die Gabel flutscht nachher extrem leichtgängig.



Danke


----------



## wholeStepDown (4. Juni 2013)

ich wühl jetzt schon ne weile im canyon shop rum... gibt es die unterrohrschutzaufkleber gar nicht mehr? (strive '12). Demnach bekommt man die auch nirgends mehr her?


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Juni 2013)

welche Farbe suchst du denn? eine weiße geht mit meinem Rahmen raus. Wenn ich die andere finde, und du sie brauchst, kannst du sie haben


----------



## wholeStepDown (4. Juni 2013)

schwarz hätt ich gerne


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Juni 2013)

die ist leider am Rahmen verklebt


----------



## RobG301 (4. Juni 2013)

Hat sich schon wer Gedanken gemacht ob der Float X CTD '14 am Strive passt?


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juni 2013)

Ob der ins 14er Modell kommt? Würd mich mal echt interessieren und ob überhaupt noch ein Strive nächstes Jahr kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (4. Juni 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich wühl jetzt schon ne weile im canyon shop rum... gibt es die unterrohrschutzaufkleber gar nicht mehr? (strive '12). Demnach bekommt man die auch nirgends mehr her?



Hast Recht, scheint nicht mehr da zu sein. Vielleicht mal anrufen.
Ich wollte damals auch die schwarze haben. Allerdings wurde der Liefertermin immer wieder verschoben. NAch 3 Monaten hab ich dann gecancelt.

Hab jetzt Tesa Extra Power Transparent drunter kleben. Macht einen guten Eindruck, ist billiger und wenn dein Rahmen schwarz ist, ist die Folie auch schwarz ;-)


----------



## wholeStepDown (4. Juni 2013)

klar, eine andere Folie/Klebeband tut's sicher auch, aber ich wollte eh mal (präventiv) die pocketpress bestellen und nach anderen kleinigkeiten schauen. 
Ja, mein Strive ist schwarz- ist das Tesa Extra Power Dingens auch etwas dicker?


----------



## RobG301 (4. Juni 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ob der ins 14er Modell kommt? Würd mich mal echt interessieren und ob überhaupt noch ein Strive nächstes Jahr kommt.



"Strive" kommt! Nur als 650B Enduro! 
Behaupte einfach mal der Name bleibt!


----------



## _sebastian (4. Juni 2013)

Wie dick und ob dick genug kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen, bzw. erst wenn ich sie im Winter erneuere. Aber bis jetzt ist das Unterrohr noch heile. Hab sie seit ca. 3 Monaten drauf. Aber ich glaube die gehört schon eher zu den dickeren Folien. Aber wahrscheinlich nicht zu vergleichen mit irgendwelchen 3M Schutzfolien.
Aber in jedem Fall hält sie besser als der Originalschutz von Canyon.


----------



## DiHo (4. Juni 2013)

Einen Fehler am Stirve hab ich dann doch entdeckt, an den Ausfräsungen für die Hinterradnabe ist auf der Gewindeseite die Stärke des Gewindeeinsatzes nicht berücksichtigt worden.
Das heißt an der Antriebsseite sitzt die Nabe nicht in der Ausfräsung sondern hängt auf der Steckachse.
Auf der anderen Seite sitzt die Nabe schön in der Ausfräsung und genau die Stärke des Gewindeeinsatzes ist auf der Antriebsseite zuviel ausgefräst, deshalb wohl auch das Knacken vom Hinterbau denk ich mir (ohne Montagepaste).
Vielleicht könntet ihr mal prüfen wie das bei euch ist.
Ich überlege obs was bringt wenn man da eine Buchse mit dem nötigen Maß einsetzt?


----------



## wholeStepDown (5. Juni 2013)

in diesem zusammenhang: ich habe ja letzte woche die nabe hinten auseinander gebastelt- ein Lager im Freilauf war hinüber. Zudem war da gut (noch Wasser und) Dreck drin - könnte das dadurch (dass die Nabe bzw. die Endkappen nicht korrekt sitzen) verursacht worden sein?

edit:
mein Freilauf schaut auch schon übel aus (durch die kleinen Ritzel) - wir haben den einfach entsprechend abgeschliffen und die kassette dann wieder montiert. Irgendwann sind die Riefen aber sicherlich zu Tief bzw. der Freilauf einfach zu arg abgenutzt- hat den bereits jemand getauscht? 
Ich weiss, wo es ihn gibt (shop in UK gefunden) und was er kostet, aber eigentlich keine Lust, den zu bezahlen... zumal canyon anfangs die Kassette nicht richtig angezogen hat und die meiste Abnutzung auf deren Kappe geht. Weil aber Canyon mir sicherlich keinen neuen schenken wird und ich auch nicht unbedingt wieder den kleinen montieren will: gibt es eine Alternative? Wohl nicht ohne komplett andere Nabe, oder?

edit II:
fragen über fragen... für die RaceFace Kurbel, passen da nur die teuren Turbine Blätter oder auch andere? Konkret: worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen den DH Single und den Turbine Blättern? Lockkreis usw. ist gleich (104/64).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (5. Juni 2013)

Bei welchen Strive ist das  bei allen Modellen so.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juni 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> "Strive" kommt! Nur als 650B Enduro!
> Behaupte einfach mal der Name bleibt!



Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, ich glaub kaum, dass die kein 26" Enduro mehr anbieten.


----------



## jonalisa (5. Juni 2013)

Dh Single Blätter haben keine Steighilfen, deshalb nur für Einfachbetrieb geeignet.
Shimano XT-Trekkingblätter kosten wenig, schalten gut und gibt es in vielen Größen.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Juni 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, ich glaub kaum, dass die kein 26" Enduro mehr anbieten.



Ich lehne mich mal soweit aus dem Fenster, dass ich sage, dass es zumindest kein 160mm Enduro bei Canyon mehr geben wird mit 26'' Laufrädern!

650B ist das Enduromaß, auch wenn ich selber auch trotz 1,99m gerne meine 26'' Laufräder fahre!

Hab mich jetzt mal kundig gemacht! Der Float X sollte ins Strive passen! Die neue Gabel halte ich eh für keinen Fort- sondern einen Rückschritt, weil das System schon bei Rockshox zu anfällig war.

Fährt von euch wer Renthal-Vorbau und Lenker am Strive?


----------



## Freakrr (5. Juni 2013)

Hi, bei meinem Strive aus 2012 finde ich den Dämpfer sehr weich.
Fahre 220-230psi bei 85-85Kg...

Kann ich da was mit einem Volmenspacer bewirken und welchen benötige ich?


----------



## DarkListener (5. Juni 2013)

ich bin die Tage auch mal mit meinen leichten 63kg (fahrfertig) ein paar wildere Abfahrten mit Stufen gefahren.. auf normaler "Enduro-typischer" Strecke (also keine Sprünge oder sonstwas) ist das Fahrwerk prima.. 

Nur diesmal hab ich mit meinen üblichen 150 psi Durchschläge provozieren können... Hochgepumpt bis auf 180 (für mein Federgewicht quasi fast schon tot) hab ich das immernoch hinbekommen. Der übliche "ich-springe-2-Treppenstufen-ins-Flat"-Test führt natürlich auch zuverlässig zum Durchrasseln :-/

Volumenspacer wäre eigentlich eine prima Lösung, um die fehlende Endprogression auszugleichen, aber sind die 0.4er und 0.6er Spacer laut Tabelle unter http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/tabledata/2012FLOATAirSpringTable.htm
nicht für den Dämpfer aus dem 2012er 7.0 zulässig.

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte ob der 0.2er Spacer dann noch überhaupt große Effekte hat? Andernfalls würde ich wohl sonst Geld zusammensparen und Ende Juni auf den 2014er RS Monarch+ umrüsten.

Schade das.. weil abgesehen davon bin ich auf den normalen Hausstrecken mit dem Fahrwerk mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Freakrr (5. Juni 2013)

Mmmh durch die Tabelle steig ich nich ganz durch...hätte jetzt zum mittleren Spacer tendiert


----------



## DarkListener (5. Juni 2013)

also wenn du nach der Einbaulänge gehst landest du bei
7,875" * 2,25" (200mm * 57mm)

Dann geht's um die Größe der Luftkammer (Standard, XV1, XV2).
Danach weißt du, was maximal an Spacern bei dir zulässig ist.

Ein Bekannter bei Canyon hat mir einen 0.6er oder 0.8er empfohlen. Da es in den Kits nur den 0.6er gibt, dann wohl maximal den.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage, was zB bei Strive 7.0 von 2012 (dass bei Canyon mit XXV bezeichnet wurde) für eine Luftkammer verbaut ist. Hat es da die Standard, XV1 oder XV2 ?

Wahlweise wirds wohl auf die Schiebelehre hinauslaufen um den Aussendurchmesser abzuschätzen?


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr den mittleren Spacer im 2012er und ein Kumpel den großen. Funktioniert ohne Probleme


----------



## Fuzzyhead (5. Juni 2013)

Jungs ich hab nen 8.0er 2013 und es knackt am Tretlager verrückt, nachfetten ohne Innenlagerausbau bringts nicht, für den Ausbau brauch ich aber Werkzeug, da es so ausschaut:





Hat irgendjemand einen Ahnung wie ich das BSA-Teil da rausbekomme. Es sind insgesamt 6 solcher Plateaus außen dran.

Hier nochmal ein besseres Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakrr (5. Juni 2013)

DarkListener schrieb:


> also wenn du nach der Einbaulänge gehst landest du bei
> 7,875" * 2,25" (200mm * 57mm)
> 
> Dann geht's um die Größe der Luftkammer (Standard, XV1, XV2).
> ...




Gib mal bitte Bescheid wenn Du es herausgefunden hast...


----------



## _sebastian (5. Juni 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Gib mal bitte Bescheid wenn Du es herausgefunden hast...




Spacer ist ok. Hatte auch den grossen drin. Allerdings bin ich erst zufrieden, seit dem ich die Standardluftkammer verbaut habe. Keine Durchschläge mehr. Habe 90kg fahrfertig und um die 200 psi.


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Juni 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Jungs ich hab nen 8.0er 2013 und es knackt am Tretlager verrückt, nachfetten ohne Innenlagerausbau bringts nicht, für den Ausbau brauch ich aber Werkzeug, da es so ausschaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Evtl mit sowas hier?

http://www.bike-webshop.de/tretlagerwerkzeug-innenantrieb-fag-bsa-564414-p-69798.html

Schonmal freundlich bei einem Radladen angefragt? Die haben doch mit Sicherheit passendes Werkzeug


----------



## tpa (5. Juni 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Jungs ich hab nen 8.0er 2013 und es knackt am Tretlager verrückt, nachfetten ohne Innenlagerausbau bringts nicht, für den Ausbau brauch ich aber Werkzeug, da es so ausschaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch die Pedale ordentlich gefettet?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (5. Juni 2013)

@tpa:

hab ich gerade erstmal ausgebaut, waren furztrocken grml

halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## valmal86 (5. Juni 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Jungs ich hab nen 8.0er 2013 und es knackt am Tretlager verrückt, nachfetten ohne Innenlagerausbau bringts nicht, für den Ausbau brauch ich aber Werkzeug, da es so ausschaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knacken unter last hab ich seit den letzten 2 Ausfahrten auch, ich hab aber ein anderes Tretlager. Mein Rahmen ist 2013 Komonenten aus 2012. Werde mich die nächsten Tage mal darum kümmern das aufzumachen, brauch aber noch ein bissi Werkzeug, damits geht.


----------



## grobi59 (5. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand einen 0,6 spacer für den '13er Float CTD Performance übrig?


----------



## valmal86 (5. Juni 2013)

Sorry Fehlalarm... ich hab mich eiskalt vermessen...


----------



## StereoBifi (6. Juni 2013)

Hätt ne kurze frage,
Habe jetz mein 2013er strive bekommen, leider "singen" meine scheiben extrem beim bremsen-.-
Hab vorne eine 200er und hinten eine 180er scheibe!
Kann ich denn vorne jetz p&p eine 203mm shimano icetec scheibe dran machen mit dem jetzigen adapter oder passt das auf Grund der 203mm nicht und benötige den passenden Adapter? Hinten würde es ja mit der 180mm shimano passen, nur vorne eben wegen den 3mm unterschied!?
Bremssattel ist der Avid X0 Trail

Gruß daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2013)

Entweder du nimmst n paar Unterlegscheiben (mit der richtigen dicke) vorne oder kaufst um 5â¬ n neuen Adapter, hinten kannste weiterfahren.

Biste sicher, dass es nur die Scheiben sind? Die Avid haben ja generell n bissl GerÃ¤uschprobleme.


----------



## StereoBifi (6. Juni 2013)

Ja ich mal davon aus das es die scheiben sind, bzw woran könnte es noch liegen?Beläge?

Ne andere bremse wollr ich eigentlich nicht da ich ja ne sram schaltung habe und da alles auf einer schelle hängt! Wenn ich jetz ne xt etc dran mach ist das ja nicht kompatibel

Gruß


----------



## StereoBifi (6. Juni 2013)

Hab noch was vergessen, was ist denn das für ein adapter an der hinterbremsen vll mach ich davauch gleich ne 203mm scheibe drauf?


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, liegt alles an einer Schelle und is schön sauber. 

Es muss nicht an der Scheibe liegen, sindse schon eingebremst? Es können auch die Beläge sein


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2013)

Vorne, VR Postmount - Postmount 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6638_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe-.html

hinten sollte die beiden hier passen, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ta-Julie-HP-auf-PM-7--VR203mm-Postmount-.html

oder hier der HBMH 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24624_Scheibenbremsadapter-Mono---Tech-V2-.html


----------



## StereoBifi (6. Juni 2013)

Ok also hinten am strive ist ja standart schon PM das heisst ich könnte doch auch den gleichen adapter wie vorne von shimano verbauen?!
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6638{1}21908_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2013)

Jain, der hintere sollte leicht geneigt sein, ich hab bisher auf den Bikes die hinten PM 180 hatten, fast immer nur den Hope HBMH gesehen wenn ne 203er rankommt. 

Und der Abstand der "löcher" ist glaub ich auch unterschiedlich zwischen Gabel und Rahmen.


----------



## StereoBifi (6. Juni 2013)

Alles klar danke dir ich werd hinten einfach die 180er drauf machen dann passts auf jedenfall


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2013)

Falls du doch auf 203 umbaust, dann bitte bescheidgeben welchen adapter hinten verwendet hast.


----------



## DarkListener (6. Juni 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Gib mal bitte Bescheid wenn Du es herausgefunden hast...



also.. gestern Abend mal mit dem Messschieber rangegangen und die "Büchse" mal ausgemessen 

im oberen dicken Teil kam ich auf 52/53mm und im unteren verjüngten Teil auf etwa 41mm

Nimmt man nun die Angaben 2.025" OD oder 1.880" OD und geht davon aus, dass OD für "Outer Diameter", also Aussendurchmesser steht, dürfte die also die dicke XV2 Kammer verbaut sein -> frohes Spacern!

Hab daraufhin gestern Abend bei eBay noch nen Satz aus England bestellt (inkl. Versand immernoch 10 EUR günstiger als hier bei uns).

Jetzt gilt es nurnoch herauszufinden, wie der Dämpfer (und meine noch unbekannten Vorlieben) mit 0.6 oder 0.4 so klar kommen 

Frohes Tunen also!


----------



## Freakrr (6. Juni 2013)

Super, hab's auch gleich bestellt. Werde mal mit dem mittleren Spacer anfangen.

Besten Dank für die Info


----------



## grobi59 (6. Juni 2013)

Wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## snbd84 (6. Juni 2013)

Hi.
Ich möchte am Strive einen neuen Vorbau und Lenker dran bauen und hab bisher immer nur in Magazinen etc. gelesen, dass man Montagepaste nehmen soll!! Meine frage ist jetzt, ob ich unbedingt Montagepaste benutzen muss oder ob ich stattdessen auch weißes Fett nehmen kann?


----------



## DarkListener (6. Juni 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Wo hast du bestellt?



Ich hab meine bei ebay gefunden
Der Laden ist http://bikegoo.co.uk/

Man könnte auch mal bei Mojo Suspension schauen, was die dort mit Porto verlangen. Hier bezahlt man sonst überall 39,90 plus Versand


----------



## jonalisa (6. Juni 2013)

@snbd84

Fett ersetzt Montagepaste nicht, da es eine andere Funktion hat. Beide wirken gegen Knacken. Fett reduziert im Normalfall die Reibung, ausser bei Schrauben. Montagepaste hingegen erhöht die Reibung.


@DarkListener
XV1 = XV
XV2 = XXV

Du hast also alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## marc53844 (7. Juni 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Hätt ne kurze frage,
> Habe jetz mein 2013er strive bekommen, leider "singen" meine scheiben extrem beim bremsen-.-
> Hab vorne eine 200er und hinten eine 180er scheibe!
> Kann ich denn vorne jetz p&p eine 203mm shimano icetec scheibe dran machen mit dem jetzigen adapter oder passt das auf Grund der 203mm nicht und benötige den passenden Adapter? Hinten würde es ja mit der 180mm shimano passen, nur vorne eben wegen den 3mm unterschied!?
> ...


 
Hast du die Bremsen eingefahren? Meine waren anfangs auch etwas lauter. Hat sich dann aber vollständig gelegt.

Jetzt bei Laufradumbau musste ich leider feststellen das die Scheiben nun das Schlagen anfangen. DAvor wars sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (7. Juni 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Hast du die Bremsen eingefahren? Meine waren anfangs auch etwas lauter. Hat sich dann aber vollständig gelegt.
> 
> Jetzt bei Laufradumbau musste ich leider feststellen das die Scheiben nun das Schlagen anfangen. DAvor wars sehr gut.



Hab bei Avid auch die Erfahrung gemacht wie bei Hayes, das die bis die eingefahren sind oft recht lautstark sind und dann nur noch bei Nässe ab und zu mal quietschen!

Formula und Shimano waren dagegen immer unauffällig!


----------



## marc53844 (7. Juni 2013)

Mit den Formula RX hatte ich Dauerquitschen an meinem Radon ZR Team.


----------



## wholeStepDown (8. Juni 2013)

Meine avid elixir hat fürchterlich gequitscht- nicht nur im nassen. Die zee hingegen ist in sämtlichen belangen ein traum


----------



## mcWolfgang (8. Juni 2013)

Also meine Avid ist auch nicht gerade die leiseste. Wenn es Trocken ist oder eine ruhige Fahrt passt alles, wenn sie aber mal arbeiten muss und heiß wird geht das kratzen und quitschen los. Sicherlich noch erträglich, aber lauter als bei Leuten mit xt bremse und Co. Ich denke das wird bei Avid wohl so bleiben, ich hatte bisher immer das Vergnügen Avid an meinen Bikes zu haben, war schon immer so. Von daher. Allerdings wird es echt unangenehm wenn sie Nass wird, das schreien ist teilweise nicht auszuhalten, wenn ich an gut besuchten Ecken vorbei komm trau ich mich ja garnicht mehr den Anker zu setzen. Der einzige Vorteil ist wohl das man immer gehört wird. Egal wie weit weg.


----------



## wholeStepDown (9. Juni 2013)

endlich ist das ferkel nicht mehr IM auto....


----------



## sirios (9. Juni 2013)

Passt die Kiste überhaupt in den Mini ohne sie in der Mitte durchzuschneiden ?


----------



## wholeStepDown (9. Juni 2013)

klaro. VR raus, beifahrersitz nach vorne und rein damit. aber passt dann halt keine kiste bier mehr rein... ganz zu schweigen von der sauerei.


----------



## StereoBifi (9. Juni 2013)

Passt das bei dir mit der steckachse ohne probleme? Ich hab ne talas 34 ctd am strive und es heisst ja das es da probs mit den fox gabeln gibt! Da ich noch u schlüssig bin ob proride oder eben den outride. Beim proride kann ich mir noch net so richtig vorstellen das das ordentlich mit dem haltearm passt wegen der wippe hinten vom dämpfer?!


----------



## wholeStepDown (10. Juni 2013)

ja, das ging ohne probleme. lediglich der grundträger ist nicht so montiert, wie er montiert sein sollte... aber das ist eine andere baustelle.

Ich kenne leider keinen mit ner neuen 34er, sonst hätte ich das mal gestestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (10. Juni 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Also meine Avid ist auch nicht gerade die leiseste. Wenn es Trocken ist oder eine ruhige Fahrt passt alles, wenn sie aber mal arbeiten muss und heiß wird geht das kratzen und quitschen los. Sicherlich noch erträglich, aber lauter als bei Leuten mit xt bremse und Co. Ich denke das wird bei Avid wohl so bleiben, ich hatte bisher immer das Vergnügen Avid an meinen Bikes zu haben, war schon immer so. Von daher. Allerdings wird es echt unangenehm wenn sie Nass wird, das schreien ist teilweise nicht auszuhalten, wenn ich an gut besuchten Ecken vorbei komm trau ich mich ja garnicht mehr den Anker zu setzen. Der einzige Vorteil ist wohl das man immer gehört wird. Egal wie weit weg.



Ja hinter Wanderergruppen kurz den Anker werfen dann hören die einen direkt! Besser als jede Klingel oder was auch immer die einem dann vorwerfen nicht zu haben, wenn man auf eine militante Gruppe dieser leider oftmals im Siebengebirge und anderen Regionen anzutreffenden Spezies trifft!


----------



## RobG301 (10. Juni 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Passt die Kiste überhaupt in den Mini ohne sie in der Mitte durchzuschneiden ?



Erstaunlicherweise hat der Mini ab Baujahr 2001 mehr Platz im Innenraum als man denkt!

Hab es selber schon ausprobiert und man kriegt zwei Bikes rein und das OHNE durchschneiden!


----------



## wholeStepDown (10. Juni 2013)

ich mach später die vordere strebe noch etwas weiter nach vorne, so dass der outride bißchen weiter vorne sitzt und das HR näher an der 2ten strebe ist.
 @CubeRider
2 bikes? aber dann lenker auch ab? oder nur gelöst?


----------



## benni260 (10. Juni 2013)

Avid ..... An meinem Frx gehts mir mit denen auch so. Wenn sie nach dem Waschen oder bei Regen nass sind könnte man auch meinen ein Güterzug versucht zum stehen zu kommen, nur das es sich noch eher nach einem Schreien anhört . Aber mal das FRX beiseite..

Ich überlege mir vom FRX aufs Strive AL 8.0 oder Nerve AL+ 8.0 umzusteigen, da ich bisher nicht einmal im Bikepark war und auch eher Touren fahre. Mit dem Nerve wäre ich sicherlich gut bedient aber ich denke doch das Strive geht bergab noch um einiges besser. Wie sieht es denn mit der Uphilltauglichkeit aus? Gibt es ein Lockout?


----------



## snbd84 (10. Juni 2013)

@benni260: Hab mein Strive 8.0 auch erst seit ein paar Wochen, aber ein reinen Lockout gibt es bei der Fox Federgabel und dem Dämpfer meines Wissens nicht GANZ!! Die Federgabel und der Dämpfer haben das CTD (Climb-Trail-Descent) System welches aber auf Stellung C (Climb) sehr nah an den klassischen Lockout heran kommt!! Ich persönlich bin total angetan vom Strive, vor allem wie leicht es sich Bergauf fahren lässt!! Aber der richtige Spaß beginnt dann erst richtig Bergab....Ich kann das Strive nur empfehlen!!!! ;-)


----------



## potzblitzer (10. Juni 2013)

benni260 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir vom FRX aufs Strive AL 8.0 oder Nerve AL+ 8.0 umzusteigen, da ich bisher nicht einmal im Bikepark war und auch eher Touren fahre. Mit dem Nerve wäre ich sicherlich gut bedient aber ich denke doch das Strive geht bergab noch um einiges besser. Wie sieht es denn mit der Uphilltauglichkeit aus? Gibt es ein Lockout?



Wenn Bikepark bei dir weg fällt dann auf jeden Fall Strive! Ist das potentere AM+ bei eigentlich gleicher Uphill Tauglichkeit (imo)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StereoBifi (10. Juni 2013)

Kommt au die defenition bikepark an^^ war auch mitm neuen strive am sonntag zum erstenmal mit nem kumpel in nem "bikepark"! Unter nem binepark hab ich mir was anderes vorgestellt^^!
Das waren einfach 3trails schwarz gelb grün, die ganzen kaputten mit den ganzen mörder downhill bikes sind natürlich alle schwarz gefahren^^ und haben mich ganz schön blöd angeschaut als ich mitm strive da runter bin das war aber fürs erstemal echt grenzwertig, aber es geht auf jedenfall! Bei der gelben abfahrt war das strive schon geil, es waren paar northshores mit paar drops von 1,5m und das hat mein strive locker weckgesteckt ohne dass der hinter dämpfer durchlägt! Ich würde sagen es geht noch bissl mehr jedoch hätt ich mit den felgen angst das die das net aushalten (CB)
Das strive ist nach meinem empfinden gut uphill fähig aber umso geiler im downhill bis max 2m drops


----------



## benni260 (10. Juni 2013)

Am Bikepark hätte ich schon spass mim FRX keine Frage, aber ich komme einfach nicht dazu und ich denke ein Strive wäre bei mir besser aufgehoben.


----------



## sirios (10. Juni 2013)

Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus ! Für reinen Parkeinsatz ist das Strive nix aber ab und an (siehe Bilder) ...


----------



## benni260 (10. Juni 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus ! Für reinen Parkeinsatz ist das Strive nix aber ab und an (siehe Bilder) ...



Jaaaa genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt, wenn man mal möchte dann kann man auch mal in Bikepark.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2013)

Ich empfehle Torque EX. 
Geht berghoch nit wirklich schlechter als das Strive is aufm Trail wendiger un bergab dem strive haushoch überlegen. 
Vielleicht auch weil der Hinterbau von Haus aus funktioniert.


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Juni 2013)

hört sich gut an! 
Vielleicht nehm ich mir das


----------



## sirios (11. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Torque EX.
> Geht berghoch nit wirklich schlechter als das Strive is aufm Trail wendiger un bergab dem strive haushoch überlegen.
> Vielleicht auch weil der Hinterbau von Haus aus funktioniert.



Mit dem Hinterbau geb ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht! Da muss man schon etwas rumoptimieren bis man das hat was man möchte . War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2013)

@sirios: kannst bei den anderen Punkten ruhig auch recht geben


----------



## RobG301 (11. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> @_sirios_: kannst bei den anderen Punkten ruhig auch recht geben



Muss aber sagen, dass das "Problem" bei den Strive's Modelljahr 2013 nicht mehr so eklatant ist!


----------



## StereoBifi (11. Juni 2013)

Geb ich dir recht! Mein hinterbau, als der vom bike^^ arbeitet wie er soll habe noch nichts negatives festellen können!
Noch kurz ne andere frage bzgl helm:
Welche brille passt am besten in einen fox rampage und/oder in einen giro remedy?
Kennt ihr vlll nen guten online shop der eher so freeride/downhill ausrüstung hat?!

Danke

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (11. Juni 2013)

@schbiker Recht hast Du  ! Mal sehen wann ich das Strive in Rente schicke . Irgendwie hätte ich ja auch Spaß an nem scharfen Torque !


----------



## RobG301 (11. Juni 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Geb ich dir recht! Mein hinterbau, als der vom bike^^ arbeitet wie er soll habe noch nichts negatives festellen können!
> Noch kurz ne andere frage bzgl helm:
> Welche brille passt am besten in einen fox rampage und/oder in einen giro remedy?
> Kennt ihr vlll nen guten online shop der eher so freeride/downhill ausrüstung hat?!
> ...



Wenn du dir bei sowas unsicher bist frag mal bei Hyperactive an, der gibt dir gerne Tipps und macht dir auch gern mal ein Foto wie der und der Helm (den er da hat) mit der und der Brille aussieht!

Ist im Übrigen auch ein sehr guter Onlineshop!


----------



## benni260 (11. Juni 2013)

Jetzt hab ich mich schon so aufs Strive gefreut... Welche Probleme gibt es denn mit dem Hinterbau?


----------



## Micha382 (11. Juni 2013)

benni260 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mich schon so aufs Strive gefreut... Welche Probleme gibt es denn mit dem Hinterbau?



Meiner Meinung nach keinen...
Es gibt Leute die behaupten dass der Hinterbau des Strives nicht fahrbar ist und bei jeder Unebenheit schon durchschlägt.
Fakt ist dass das 2013er Modell diese Probleme definitiv nicht hat und der Hinterbau sehr gut funktioniert. Eventuell kann man den Dämpfer ein wenig mit den Spacern von Fox optimieren, aber das ist nicht zwingend notwendig - fährt sich auch so prima ohne durchzuschlagen


----------



## RobG301 (11. Juni 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach keinen...
> Es gibt Leute die behaupten dass der Hinterbau des Strives nicht fahrbar ist und bei jeder Unebenheit schon durchschlägt.
> Fakt ist dass das 2013er Modell diese Probleme definitiv nicht hat und der Hinterbau sehr gut funktioniert. Eventuell kann man den Dämpfer ein wenig mit den Spacern von Fox optimieren, aber das ist nicht zwingend notwendig - fährt sich auch so prima ohne durchzuschlagen



Und das selbst bei 100kg Fahrergewicht inkl. Ausrüstung...


----------



## Nouse2112 (11. Juni 2013)

So schlecht kann der hinterbau nicht sein, ich mein bei mir schlägt der auch durch aber das liegt halt denk ich mal auch an meinem Kampfgewicht :-D Hier mal das neue Strive von Focus :-D


----------



## benni260 (11. Juni 2013)

Also ich wiege mit Ausrüstung vll allerhöchstens 85 Kilo. Ich werde es auch in den nächsten 2 Wochen wenn ich mal wieder in Koblenz bin testen.
 @schbiker: Also das EX wäre keine Alternative für mich. Sicherlich auch geil zu fahren aber dann kann ich auch beim FRX bleiben. Ich wollte eigentlich erst das Nerve 8.0, da das STrive 8.0 aber die bessere Ausstattung hat und etwas mehr Federweg hat würde ich mich dafür entscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn hier die endlose Diskussion mit dem STRIVE - Hinterbau wieder losgeht: 

Ja, CANYON hat sich meiner Meinung nach mit der Auslegung des Hinterbaus etwas "vertan". Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass ein Bike für einen bestimmten Einsatzzweck vorgesehen und konstruiert ist, zu 90% aber für härtere Gangarten verwendet wird. 

Bei der Dämpferauslegung wird es schwierig. Es ist schier unmöglich, 1 Dämpfer für die unterschiedlichsten Fahrergewichte, Fahrstile und Streckenbeschaffenheiten zu finden. Ein Fahrwerk ist IMMER ein Kompromiss. 

In meinem Fall passt der original Dämpfer sehr gut ( 64 kg, 175 PSI, großer Spacer ). Bei schweren Jungs und entsprechendem Fahrstil und Einsatzzweck ( Sprünge usw. ) ist er einfach überfordert bzw. ungeeignet. 

Das STRIVE wurde vom Hersteller für flowige Trails entworfen und ausgelegt. Die Grenze, was noch ein flowiger Trail oder schon härteres Gelände darstellt, ist schwierig. Jemand der sehr flüssig fährt, kann das Bike sicherlich in härterem Gelände bewegen als ein Fahrer, der eher wie ein Sack draufsitzt ( jetzt mal überspitzt formuliert ) und noch ein entsprechendes Gewicht hat ( beides jetzt nicht negativ gemeint ! ).

Legt man die Dämpferabstimmung für Leichtgewichte oder Schwergewichte aus? Soll der Hinterbau soft ansprechen und auch den Rest des Federwegs soft hergeben oder soll er harte Drops wegstecken können. Da gäbe es jetzt 1000 Möglichkeiten und Fragen - irgendwann muss man sich für einen Mittelweg entscheiden. Der ist sicherlich nicht immer richtig ( sieht man auch in der Automobilindustrie, wo viele Autos heute sehr straff abgestimmt sind, was nicht jedem gefällt ).

Selbst bei den "Profis" gibt es Riesenunterschiede in deren Vorlieben / Fahrwerksabstimmungen. Was der eine super findet wäre für den nächsten unfahrbar.

Da muss jeder für sich (s)eine Abstimmung finden.


----------



## DiHo (11. Juni 2013)

benni260 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mich schon so aufs Strive gefreut... Welche Probleme gibt es denn mit dem Hinterbau?



Keinen...
aber es gibt immer noch Leute die ein Enduro Bike mit einem downhiller verwechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Juni 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Keinen...
> aber es gibt immer noch Leute die ein Enduro Bike mit einem downhiller verwechseln



100% Zustimmung 

Natürlich kann man mit dem STRIVE springen aber irgendwann sind dem Ganzen Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Mittelfranke (11. Juni 2013)

mal ne Frage...
hab schon die SuFu genutzt, aber leider nicht wirklich was passendes gefunden.
Ich würde gerne eine Shimano-Bremse (Saint) mit den X0 Triggern vereinen (an den Matchmakern)
Gibt es jemanden der so ne Kombination fährt? 
Bisher habe ich ne Exilir 7 mit X0 Triggern 10-fach und ner Hammerschmidt...
Über Ideen, Bilder und Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Micha382 (11. Juni 2013)

Schau mal hier ;-)

AW: Canyon Torque EX 2013
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10602391


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Juni 2013)

siehe auch hier  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584692


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2013)

benni260 schrieb:


> Also ich wiege mit Ausrüstung vll allerhöchstens 85 Kilo. Ich werde es auch in den nächsten 2 Wochen wenn ich mal wieder in Koblenz bin testen.
> @_schbiker_: Also das EX wäre keine Alternative für mich. Sicherlich auch geil zu fahren aber dann kann ich auch beim FRX bleiben. Ich wollte eigentlich erst das Nerve 8.0, da das STrive 8.0 aber die bessere Ausstattung hat und etwas mehr Federweg hat würde ich mich dafür entscheiden.



Das Nerve is ne Coladose die sofort zusammenklappt und das EX kannste mit dem FRX gar nit vergleichen.
Hab beide Torques und früher auch ein Nerve AM--->2 kaputte Rahmen in einem Jahr. Siehe auch meine Fotos.
Das 12er Torque, jetzt EX, is ein Bike das alles kann. Flott hoch und sauschnell runter.
Das FRX kann eigentlich nur flott runter...zumindest meins.
Mehr solls bei mir aber auch nit


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Das Nerve is ne Coladose die sofort zusammenklappt und das EX kannste mit dem FRX gar nit vergleichen.
> Hab beide Torques und früher auch ein Nerve AM--->2 kaputte Rahmen in einem Jahr. Siehe auch meine Fotos.
> Das 12er Torque, jetzt EX, is ein Bike das alles kann. Flott hoch und sauschnell runter.
> Das FRX kann eigentlich nur flott runter...zumindest meins.
> Mehr solls bei mir aber auch nit



Wie hat Canyon überhaupt bei den Rahmenbrüchen reagiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wie hat Canyon überhaupt bei den Rahmenbrüchen reagiert?



Beim ersten wurde der Rahmen ersetzt beim zweiten gabs nen feuchten Händedruck und den kaputten Rahmen als Trophäe für die Werkstattwand


----------



## RobG301 (12. Juni 2013)

benni260 schrieb:


> Also ich wiege mit Ausrüstung vll allerhöchstens 85 Kilo. Ich werde es auch in den nächsten 2 Wochen wenn ich mal wieder in Koblenz bin testen.
> @_schbiker_: Also das EX wäre keine Alternative für mich. Sicherlich auch geil zu fahren aber dann kann ich auch beim FRX bleiben. Ich wollte eigentlich erst das Nerve 8.0, da das STrive 8.0 aber die bessere Ausstattung hat und etwas mehr Federweg hat würde ich mich dafür entscheiden.



Das EX ist nen schönes Bike aber meiner Meinung nach ist das Tretlager viel zu hoch und gewichtsmäßig ist es halt doch nicht mit nem Strive zu vergleichen!


----------



## valmal86 (12. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auch eines dieser "schlechten" 12er Strives 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass es sich echt gut fährt. Bin mit den Fahreigenschaften sowohl bergauf als auch bergab super zufrieden. Das Bike hat auf jeden Fall mehr Reserven im Hinterbau als ich in meiner Fahrtechnik 

Ich denke halt auch, dass es zum Einsatzzweck passen muss und wenn man sich immerzu den Berg raufshutteln lässt und dann die Downhillstrecken runterprügeln will ist es halt das falsche Bike. Das Enduro Team zeigt aber denk ich aktuell sehr gut wieviel mit dem Ding möglich ist. Zumindest mehr als ich jemals fahren werde.


----------



## ernmar (12. Juni 2013)

Gibt es jemand im Raum Harz/Braunschweig jemand, der ein Tool zum De-/Montieren des Nadellagers hat?


----------



## Mittelfranke (12. Juni 2013)

Danke @FlyingLizard und @Micha382
GENAU DAS habe ich gesucht. 

So sehe ich das auch. Für n Enduro / AllMountain ist das Strive super.
Zähle auch nicht zu den leichtesten , hatte aber NIE ein Durchschlagen am Dämpfer (Spacer rein und gut ist)

und wer die etwas härtere Gangart mag, dann doch eher FRX 

...hab mir sagen lassen der Trend geht eh zum Zweit- bzw. Drittrad


----------



## marc53844 (12. Juni 2013)

Ich wiege 105kg nackt und kein Durchschlagen mit dem Strive 2013. Der Sag Monitor zeigt mir im Stand in etwa die Mitte der idealen "sag-skala" an. Somit fahre ich auch nicht mit einem wahnsinnigem Druck um ein Durchschlagen zu vermeiden.

Ich bin fahrwerkstechnisch sehr zufrieden.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Nouse2112 (12. Juni 2013)

also SAG hab ich ca 1,5 cm aber fahr den Dämpfer auch volles Rohr aufgepumpt, wiege auh ca 105 wie gott mich schuf :-D , aber der O-Ring vom Dämpfer hängt schon bei leichten sprüngen unten :-(, werd im Okt wenn die 2014ner model rauskommen nen Rock shox Monarch Plus einbauen hoffe mal dann gibt sich das!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Juni 2013)

Ruhig Jungs, ich hab nie gesagt: "Das Strive is ein schlechtes Bike"
Ich hab nur gesagt: "Das EX is das bessere Bike"

Bin beide gefahren bzw besitze ich unter anderem ein Torque Alpinist und im direkten Vergleich hat das Strive halt den kürzeren gezogen.
Vor allem weil ich vor nem Jahr das Torque auch noch im Park genutzt hab. Mittlerweile isses "nur" noch mein Enduromopped.




CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Das EX ist nen schönes Bike aber meiner Meinung nach ist das Tretlager viel zu hoch und gewichtsmäßig ist es halt doch nicht mit nem Strive zu vergleichen!



Also mein Alpinist wiegt im Enduro Setup 14,5kg.
Das Strive von nem Kumpel bringt lockere 16,3kg mit aufn Trail...auf der gleichen Waage am gleichen Tag


----------



## stromb6 (12. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ruhig Jungs, ich hab nie gesagt: "Das Strive is ein schlechtes Bike"
> Ich hab nur gesagt: "Das EX is das bessere Bike"
> 
> Bin beide gefahren bzw besitze ich unter anderem ein Torque Alpinist und im direkten Vergleich hat das Strive halt den kürzeren gezogen.
> ...



Also das mit dem wiegen solltest du nochmal üben.
Ich fahre beide Bikes, ein Vertride und das Strive und daher kenne ich die Gewichte beider Bikes
Das Vertride in Rahmengröße L mit Reverb und Pedalen wiegt bei mir 14,5 Kg.
Das Strive wiegt 13,5 kg in der selben Größe mit den selben Pedalen.
Das 2011er Alpinist wog ohne Reverb 15kg.

Das besser Bike liegt im Auge des Betrachters, jemand der viel bergauf fährt und nur ein AM mit mehr Federweg will wird deiner Wahl eher nicht zustimmen.
Jemand der nur DH fährt wird auch kein FRX nehmen sondern einen wirklichen Downhiller.


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juni 2013)

beim wiegen des Strive's in L kamen bei mir aber auch etwas über 16kg raus. 

Mir fiel auch sofort auf dass sogar das Torque Trailflow 2012 (M) mit Hammerschmidt leichter war als das Strive. Bin mal gespannt was mein Gapstar wiegen wird nach dem Teilewechsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (12. Juni 2013)

Also mein Strive wiegt 13,9. Wie schafft ihr, das über 16KG wiegen zu lassen? Oo


----------



## sirios (12. Juni 2013)

Also meine Kiste in L hat laut Hängewaage mit den schweren Reifen 14.8 kg. Kann noch etwas abspecken ist aber auch schon so ganz ok


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Juni 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Also das mit dem wiegen solltest du nochmal üben.
> Ich fahre beide Bikes, ein Vertride und das Strive und daher kenne ich die Gewichte beider Bikes
> Das Vertride in Rahmengröße L mit Reverb und Pedalen wiegt bei mir 14,5 Kg.
> Das Strive wiegt 13,5 kg in der selben Größe mit den selben Pedalen.
> Das 2011er Alpinist wog ohne Reverb 15kg.


Du solltest vielleicht lesen üben
Ich fahr ein 12er Alpinist mit Einfachkurbel, Tubeless und in M.
Das Strive ist übrigens ein 7.0 mit Reverb genauso wie er´s bei Canyon abgeholt hat.
Da wir die Bikes am gleichen Tag mit der gleichen Waage gewogen haben wirds wohl stimmen.
Ob du es jetzt glaubst oder nit is mir wurscht.
Ausserdem wurde auch nach nem Endurobike gesucht mit dem man auch gelegentlich in den Bikepark kann. 
Da is das AM ganz falsch und das Strive bedingt geeignet und das Torque meiner Meinung nach besser.

Ich bin raus


----------



## DarkListener (12. Juni 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @DarkListener
> XV1 = XV
> XV2 = XXV
> 
> Du hast also alles richtig gemacht.



Sagmal hat jemand nen Tipp, wie ich die Luftkammer vom Dämpfer bekomme, ohne das ganze Ding ausbauen zu müssen? Ist ja durch die Box ziemlich verbaut, sodass man ihn nicht richtig zu fassen kriegt. Und der große "Überwurf" um die große Luftkammer dreht sich ja auch nur einfach durch.

Jemand nen heissen Tipp?


----------



## Nouse2112 (12. Juni 2013)

Dämpfer rausbauen ist ne sache von 5 min! geht ganz easy!! bau ihn lieber raus!


----------



## JulianM. (12. Juni 2013)

nur aufpassen dass du nen gscheiden inbus nimmst wegen der besch******* ALUschraube


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Juni 2013)

Meinst du die obere Schraube mit der der Dämpfer befestigt ist?


----------



## JulianM. (12. Juni 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Meinst du die obere Schraube mit der der Dämpfer befestigt ist?



jupp


----------



## Nouse2112 (12. Juni 2013)

Ja die ist echt sehr sehr weich! noch nen paar mal rausbauen und ich brauch ne neue :-D achso und den hinterbau festhalten oder nen lappen dazwischen klemmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (12. Juni 2013)

hat dann letztlich doch geklappt, besten dank!

der Einbau war am Ende sogar schwieriger... und ich gelobe, mir so schnell es geht, nen Drehmoment-Schlüssel zu besorgen. Bei den ganzen Schrauben und Lagern rund um die Box ist mir das sonst doch etwas zu heikel auf die Dauer 

Erste Sitzprobe: Mit meinen 61 Kilo bei den gewohnten 150 psi schaffe ich's nichtmal ganz bis zum SAG Indikator... Und die Endprogression ist selbst beim Probesitzen deutlich zu spüren (und am schnaufen des Dämpfers auch zu hören )


----------



## Christofeliz (13. Juni 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Ja die ist echt sehr sehr weich! noch nen paar mal rausbauen und ich brauch ne neue :-D...


 
Bestell sie lieber gleich, dass sie als Reserve da ist. Hab auf meine jetzt knapp 7 Wochen gewartet.


----------



## Nouse2112 (13. Juni 2013)

wollt sie mir mit bolzen und lager gleich bestellen, das dann glei alles neu ist


----------



## StereoBifi (13. Juni 2013)

Kann man bei den Avid elixir 7 bremsen am 2013 strive den Druckpunkt einstellen? Ich hab bis jetz nur das rädchen zur griffweiteneinstellung gefunden?

Gruß


----------



## DarkListener (13. Juni 2013)

soweit ich weiß, gibts Druckpunktverstellung erst ab der 9er.

Der Unterschied von der 7er zu 5er ist glaube ich nur der Hebel


----------



## StereoBifi (13. Juni 2013)

Hmm was würdet ihr mir empfehlen zwecks bremse.
Ich bin voll fahrfertig 107kg schwer und letztens im bike park hab ich schon gemerkt das die bremse schon an der kotzgrenze ist und sich wie gummi angefühlt hat beim bremsen.
Jedoch möchte ich nicht auf die cleane optik durch die eine schelle und die sram schaltung verzichten.
Gibts da ne gute bremse z.b von avid die bei meinem gewicht noch reserven hat?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (13. Juni 2013)

das optimum bei deiner Beschreibung wäre wohl die 4Kolben X0 Trail.

Die ist so etwa das Pendant zur Zee bzw Saint. Dann auch mit allen Features was Druckpunkt, Hebelweite anbelangt. Nur eben leider auch ne Investition.


----------



## Freakrr (13. Juni 2013)

Simano Zee - absolut begeistert ;-)

An meinem Nerve XC hatte ich ne Elixir 5 und war nie zufrieden. Am Strive das gleiche Problem....jetzt ist alles gut


----------



## StereoBifi (13. Juni 2013)

Ok gut aber das geht dann nicht mit der einen schelle! 
Sram und shimano sind ja nicht kompatibel mit einander, oder gibbet da ne möglichkeit?


----------



## Micha382 (13. Juni 2013)

Blätter mal eine Seite zurück, da wird dir geholfen ;-)


----------



## StereoBifi (13. Juni 2013)

Ja da gehts um dämpfer und vergleich ex und strive gewicht?! Was hat das mit meiner frage zu tin?!


----------



## Nouse2112 (13. Juni 2013)

Schaust du hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584692

musst schon bis fast zu ende schauen ;-)


----------



## jonalisa (13. Juni 2013)

Auf die MÃ¶glichkeit Sram mit Shimano zu kombinieren wurde bereits im Post Ã¼ber meinem hingewiesen.

Allerdings kannst du auch eine Formula T1 oder eine Formula RO mit Mixmaster montieren. Macht ebenfalls eine Schelle in Kombination mit Sram-Triggern und super Bremsleistung.
Grade hat einer ein T1 Set mit Mixmaster Schelle, Adaptern und Scheiben um 250â¬ in den Bikemarkt gestellt.


----------



## snow_j (13. Juni 2013)

Hej,

ich will an meinem 2011er Strive 7.0 Kassette, kleines und großes Kettenblatt sowie Schaltzug- und Hülle wechseln. Ich überlege 

- diese Kassette: 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Cassetten/Shimano-SLX-Cassette-CS-HG-80-9-fach::20708.html

- diese Schaltzüge- und Hüllen:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-aussenhuelle-slr/aid:487625
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-bremszug-mtbatb/aid:40635

zu kaufen. Gibt es diesbezüglich irgendwelche empfehlenswerten Alternativen? Könnte mir jemand sagen, welche Kettenblätter ich brauche (Kurbel müsste die Shimano SLX FC-M665 Kurbelgarnitur 36-22 sein)?. Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Sadem (14. Juni 2013)

So hab jetzt mal ne frage zu der XX1. Das Race hat ja vorne ein 34er Kettenblatt, damit kommt man schon mal überall hoch, allerdings wird es im Hochgebirge schon manchmal anstrengend. Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt mir für lange Bergtouren ein 30er Blatt vorne zu montieren und jetzt ist meine Frage, ob ich da auch die Kette kürzen muss, oder ob dass egal ist und das so geht. Wenn ich die Kette da kürzen müsste, würde ich die Aktion nämlich eher lassen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (15. Juni 2013)

Wo wir gerade bei XX1 sind hat darauf schonmal einer umgebaut wollt mir das vllt fürn winter vornehmen! 
Nur wie ist das dann hinten mit der Nabe oder dem Freilauf?!? @Sadem denk mal schon das du da die Kette kürzen musst... Wie lässt sich die XX1 fahren im vergleich zum 2X10?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (16. Juni 2013)

Ich überlege gerade von 36/22 auf 38/24 umzurüsten.
Passt das größere Kettenblatt an die Kettenstrebe?
Das sieht ja jetzt schon recht knapp aus ( Kurbel ist ne e13 trs).


----------



## Nouse2112 (16. Juni 2013)

ich finde das 22 er auch zu klein geraten :-D deswegen will ich ja auf XX1 umbauen auch wenn ich gerade alles auf X9 umgebaut habe :-D aber mir ist langweilig! :-D und ich will noch bis winter warten und fahren also sind dann denk ich mal die Ritzel eh fertig :-D bin die Woche nen paar 100 km gefahren und das 6 Wochen nach OP am schulterblatt zwar kaum Trails nur Touren und ich muss sag alles supi! :-D
Aber da steht immer nur mit X-DOMEâ¢ FreilaufkÃ¶pern kompatibel und den find ich nicht...


----------



## Chrisinger (16. Juni 2013)

Was hast du für einen Lrs? Für Hope Naben gibt es z.b. Einen extra Freilauf für die xx1 Kassette. Ist bei anderen Herstellern auch so


----------



## Nouse2112 (16. Juni 2013)

ich schreib gerade mit Speer werden Hope Evo 2 und ZTR Flow werden die kommen nächsten monat mit dem Geld drauf! :-D 
Wollt ihn ja schon mal fragen aber vergesse das immer :-D 
Also gibts für die Hope naben dann extra welche?!?


----------



## Chrisinger (16. Juni 2013)

http://r2-bike.com/Hope-xd-freilauf-sram-xx1_1

Hab meine auch von Speer, kann ich empfehlen


----------



## Nouse2112 (16. Juni 2013)

ich weis halt nicht ob ich blaue naben und weiße felgen mit blauen nippel machen soll oder lieber schwarze felgen mit blauen naben


----------



## Chrisinger (16. Juni 2013)

ich hab blaue nippel, schwarze felgen und schwarze naben + andere aufkleber 





Im Nachhinein hätte ich auch blaue Naben nehmen sollen


----------



## Nouse2112 (16. Juni 2013)

Fahr doch nen Weises ;-)  aber sieht geil aus! Hab sie jetzt in Weis bestellt mit blauen nippeln und Naben ;-)


----------



## Chrisinger (16. Juni 2013)

Hatte auch erst weiße überlegt, da der Crossmax SX auch weiß war. Waren aber nicht lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (16. Juni 2013)

habe jetzt 509,- dafür bezahlt 20 euro mehr weil sie Weiß sind halt aber egal was macht man nicht alles fürs geliebte Rad! :-D


----------



## Chrisinger (16. Juni 2013)

sowas in der Gegend hab ich auch bezahlt


----------



## Nouse2112 (16. Juni 2013)

Den Freilauf für XX1 oder halt XX0 kann man auch bei ihm bestellen hab mal nachgefragt! Mal sehn was die XX0 dann kosten wird.
Wie lang hat es bei dir mit den felgen gedauert?


----------



## Chrisinger (16. Juni 2013)

ca 1 Woche


----------



## Nouse2112 (16. Juni 2013)

na das geht ja recht fix! ;-) hoffe ich mal das ich die bis zum WE habe!


----------



## jonalisa (17. Juni 2013)

Die Kette am XX1 Antrieb hat laut Werksangaben eine Toleranz von +- 2 Zaehnen. Sprich du kannst die Kette unveraendert lassen, wenn du 36 bzw. 32 Zaehne montierst, vorausgesetzt du hast 34 Zaehne am Originalblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (17. Juni 2013)

kürze fragen:
die 4 chainring bolts der Atlas FR Kurbel- mit wie viel NM bollert man die an? Find ich NIRGENDS info dazu.


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Juni 2013)

Was für Gewinde haben sie?
M6
M8 oder
M10








wholeStepDown schrieb:


> kürze fragen:
> die 4 chainring bolts der Atlas FR Kurbel- mit wie viel NM bollert man die an? Find ich NIRGENDS info dazu.


----------



## wholeStepDown (17. Juni 2013)

M8 x .75 x 8.5mm
eine info hab ich gerade gefunden: Inner Chainring Bolts................................................100 inch-pounds (11.3 Newton-Meters)

quelle http://www.raceface.com/instructions/CRANKS/LP-IB_ISIS_crank.pdf

Inner/Outer ist mir gerade nich so ganz klar- kann aber auch an den heutigen temperaturen liegen...


----------



## jonalisa (18. Juni 2013)

Alle Race Face Kettenblätter mit 12 Nm. Inner sind am 64mm Loch Outer am 104mm Loch.


----------



## potzblitzer (18. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht flugs sagen welche von den 3 Fox Spacer man in den RP2 (2012) einbauen kann? Und hat viell jemand nen kleiner how-to Video parat? 
Thx


----------



## DarkListener (18. Juni 2013)

Anleitung:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/09/11/fox-float-air-volume-spacer-kit-installed-and-reviewed/

bzw
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm

Einbauen kannst du alle 3 Spacer. Welchen du nimmst, ist Gewichts-/Geschmackssache

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/tabledata/2012FLOATAirSpringTable.htm


----------



## potzblitzer (18. Juni 2013)

DarkListener schrieb:


> Anleitung:
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/09/11/fox-float-air-volume-spacer-kit-installed-and-reviewed/
> 
> bzw
> ...



Merci. sieht ja relativ unkompliziert aus. Werd mal mit dem kleinen starten 

Edit: gibts da nen Trick wie man die Luftkammer runter kriegt? Ich dreh mir da nen Wolf und nix passiert


----------



## Micha382 (18. Juni 2013)

Luft rauslassen und dann mal schön drehen, geht eigentlich ganz easy


----------



## wholeStepDown (18. Juni 2013)

öhm.. das geht, ohne den dämpfer zu lösen bzw. auszubauen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Juni 2013)

Die Luftkammer kann man nach dem Lösen aus den Gewindegängen nach unten ziehen. Durch den entstehenden Unterdruck geht es etwas "schwerer" als gewohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juni 2013)

er passt rein


----------



## potzblitzer (18. Juni 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Luft rauslassen und dann mal schön drehen, geht eigentlich ganz easy



Also entweder ich dreh da irgendwo falsch oder bin aufgrund der 35grad hier total geschwächt. Ich muss schon die ganze Kammer drehen, und nicht nur den oberen Teil oder? Weil wen ich da drehe, dreht er sich durch. Finde in der Box drin lässt es sich ziemlich schlecht drehen?


----------



## Freakrr (18. Juni 2013)

Mmhh, also das klingt irgendwie komisch.

Das Gewinde is schon sehr lang, fein oder wie auch immer man das nennt.
Ich hab es auch im eingebauten Zustand gemacht. Das Bike stand dabei ganz normal auf dem Boden.

Es war schon eine starke Spannung auf Kammer die man nach unten schieben muss.
Im Nachhinein finde ich den Einbau noch viel einfacher als in der Anleitung beschrieben, ich habe nichtmal Werkzeug benötigt.....also nicht aufgeben und weitermachen ;-)


----------



## potzblitzer (18. Juni 2013)

Ja, will es schon auch machen wenn der Dämpfer eingebaut ist. Aber entweder mir fehlt wirklich das Schmalz in den Armen oder ich mach was falsch...er darf ja auch nicht einfedern beim Runterschrauben oder?


----------



## Sadem (18. Juni 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Die Kette am XX1 Antrieb hat laut Werksangaben eine Toleranz von +- 2 Zaehnen. Sprich du kannst die Kette unveraendert lassen, wenn du 36 bzw. 32 Zaehne montierst, vorausgesetzt du hast 34 Zaehne am Originalblatt.


 

Super vielen Dank. Mal sehen ob sich da 2 Zähne lohnen. Da bleib ich dann lieber bei meinen 34 Zähnen. Letztens nochmal ne tour gemacht und da gings schon wieder viel besser. Lag wohl letztens daran dass das Vorabendprogramm doch etwas exzessiver ausgefallen war .


----------



## Dani3000 (18. Juni 2013)

Grüß Gott an alle Knack-Geplagten, 

ich versuche seit nunmehr mehreren Wochen dem Knacken an meinem 2012er ESX 9.0 SL Herr zu werden. Durch Ausbau der Sitzstreben konnte ich bereits "Spannung" aus dem Hinterbau nehmen und das Knacken zuverlässig auf eine Stelle reduzieren: Die Rahmenaufnahme der 270° Box (die Verbindung mit SAG-Schleppanzeige). Diese ist unter anderem durch eine Innensechskant Schraube befestigt, die durch beide Lager geschraubt wird (7nm). Sobald ich diese Schraube lockere oder anziehe knackt und knarzt es fürchterlich im Rahmen. Mit korrektem Drehmoment (7nm) habe ich nur kurzfristig Ruhe, denn das Knacken kommt nach spätestens 3 Manuals zurück. 
Die außenliegenden, schwarzen Ringschrauben (Outer Cap) mit 6 Löchern habe ich noch nicht angerührt. Wie kann ich diese anziehen oder lockern? Benötigt man eine spezielle Nuss und wenn ja wo kann ich diese beziehen?
Gibt es alternative Lösungen das Knacken und Knarzen der 270° Box zu beseitigen? 

Vielen Dank für Ratschläge und Tipps


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. Juni 2013)

@Boardi05
was hast du für eine einbaulänge und hub genommen ?
sieht heiß aus...


----------



## Fuzzyhead (18. Juni 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @_Boardi05_
> was hast du für eine einbaulänge und hub genommen ?
> sieht heiß aus...




Sofern, der nette Boardi05 nicht Fabien Barel ist, wird er dir das nicht sagen können


----------



## sirios (18. Juni 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> was hast du für eine einbaulänge und hub genommen ?
> sieht heiß aus...



Generell gibt es über Einbaulänge und Hub keine Diskussion da der Hinterbau für 200/57er Dämpfer konzipiert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-charger (18. Juni 2013)

Dani3000 schrieb:


> Grüß Gott an alle Knack-Geplagten,
> 
> ich versuche seit nunmehr mehreren Wochen dem Knacken an meinem 2012er ESX 9.0 SL Herr zu werden. Durch Ausbau der Sitzstreben konnte ich bereits "Spannung" aus dem Hinterbau nehmen und das Knacken zuverlässig auf eine Stelle reduzieren: Die Rahmenaufnahme der 270° Box (die Verbindung mit SAG-Schleppanzeige). Diese ist unter anderem durch eine Innensechskant Schraube befestigt, die durch beide Lager geschraubt wird (7nm). Sobald ich diese Schraube lockere oder anziehe knackt und knarzt es fürchterlich im Rahmen. Mit korrektem Drehmoment (7nm) habe ich nur kurzfristig Ruhe, denn das Knacken kommt nach spätestens 3 Manuals zurück.
> Die außenliegenden, schwarzen Ringschrauben (Outer Cap) mit 6 Löchern habe ich noch nicht angerührt. Wie kann ich diese anziehen oder lockern? Benötigt man eine spezielle Nuss und wenn ja wo kann ich diese beziehen?
> ...



Du brauchst einen stirnlochschlüssel, zapfendurchmesser ist, meine ich, 2,5mm. Gibt es bei ebay für <10.


----------



## Dani3000 (18. Juni 2013)

D-charger schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen stirnlochschlüssel, zapfendurchmesser ist, meine ich, 2,5mm. Gibt es bei ebay für <10.



Dankesehr! 

Habe auch eben mit Canyon telefoniert bezüglich des ungesunden Knarzens beim Anziehen der korrekten Drehmomente. Rückruf erfolgt (hoffentlich) morgen :/

Bin ich denn der Einzige, der unter den leidigen Knackgeräuschen leidet?


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juni 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Sofern, der nette Boardi05 nicht Fabien Barel ist, wird er dir das nicht sagen können



So isses, das bild kommt von fb, barrel hatte heut n testtsg mit fox

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Juni 2013)

Ist bei mir auch. Bei mir kommt das Knacken vom Adapter an dem der Umwerfer montiert ist


----------



## StereoBifi (18. Juni 2013)

Bei mir knackts auch irgendwo ind der gegend des dämpfers kann es aber eingrenzen, geht mir ziemlich auf den geist


----------



## Dani3000 (18. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht hilft euch das ja etwas weiter:

- Schrauben des Getränkehalters prüfen
- Sitzstreben ausbauen / Lager lockern und anschließend alle erneut mit    
  12nm anziehen (das "entspannt" den Hinterbau ein wenig)
- die Schaltzugöffnungen des Rahmens ölen / fetten
- Drehmomente der 270° Box überprüfen (auf Reihenfolge der A, B und C 
  Schrauben achten!)

Meine Herangehensweise war es alle Schraubverbindungen zu lockern oder zu lösen um die Spannung möglichst ganz aus der Rahmenkonstruktion zu bekommen. Anschließend alles drehmomentgerecht festschrauben und auf vorgegebene Reihenfolgen achten.

Ich habe das jetzt mehrfach durch. Zuletzt nachdem ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut habe um die Luftkammer zu verkleinern. Dann war auch erstmal Ruhe, bis ich es gewagt habe mir die Freizeit mit Wheelies und Manuals zu vertreiben. Und auf einen Pumptrack oder vergleichbare "Wellen" traue ich mich gar nicht mehr. Da hört es sich an als würde mir der Rahmen um die Ohren fliegen -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (18. Juni 2013)

Zum dritten mal Thema Knacken....
Hinterachse raus zwei Gummiringe prüfen oder erneuern und dann mit Montagepaste (kein Fett) wieder rein (in 80% der Fälle Knacken weg.
Oder die unteren Schaltzugausgänge etwas schmieren.
Pedale mit Paste oder auch leicht Fett neu ein schrauben.


----------



## Dani3000 (18. Juni 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Zum dritten mal Thema Knacken....
> Hinterachse raus zwei Gummiringe prüfen oder erneuern und dann mit Montagepaste (kein Fett) wieder rein (in 80% der Fälle Knacken weg.
> Oder die unteren Schaltzugausgänge etwas schmieren.
> Pedale mit Paste oder auch leicht Fett neu ein schrauben.



Das klingt ja schwer genervt...

Wäre es nur so einfach zu beseitigen, wenn das Knarzen doch eindeutig im Rahmen an der SAG-Anzeige entsteht oO


----------



## mcWolfgang (18. Juni 2013)

Servus zusammen,
da das Thema Hinterbau ja gerade wieder angeschnitten wurde. Hier mal mein Feedback zum X Fusion Vector. Konnte den Dämpfer glücklicherweise gebraucht von FlyingLizard erwerben. War zwar Grundlegend nicht unzufrieden mit dem Rp23, aber das nonplus Ultra ist er ja auch nicht, von daher dacht ich mir einfach ich schlag da zu und probier das ganze mal aus. Ich muss schon sagen das ich echt schwer begeistert bin. Deutlich besseres und sensibleres ansprechverhalten. Er wirkt zwar im ersten Moment recht straff, ist aber beim Fahren Butterweich. Gibt den Federweg gut frei ohne so schnell ans Limit zu kommen wie der Rp23. Natürlich hat er deutlich mehr Einstellungs Möglichkeiten und ist damit einfach besser an die Ansprüche anpassbar. Für das optimale Setup werd ich wohl noch ein wenig brauchen, aber nichts desto trotz von mir ein klares Top


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Juni 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Zum dritten mal Thema Knacken....
> Hinterachse raus zwei Gummiringe prüfen oder erneuern und dann mit Montagepaste (kein Fett) wieder rein (in 80% der Fälle Knacken weg.
> Oder die unteren Schaltzugausgänge etwas schmieren.
> Pedale mit Paste oder auch leicht Fett neu ein schrauben.



Ich hab gerade die Kurbel demontiert, den Adapter für den Umwerfer entfernt und neu gefettet -> anschließend wieder alles montiert

Und siehe da knacken ist weg, so viel zu Thema


----------



## Micha382 (18. Juni 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Ja, will es schon auch machen wenn der Dämpfer eingebaut ist. Aber entweder mir fehlt wirklich das Schmalz in den Armen oder ich mach was falsch...er darf ja auch nicht einfedern beim Runterschrauben oder?



Doch feder es mal leicht ein und dann dreh nochmal.
Beim ersten Mal aufmachen hab ich mich auch gewundert aber eigentlich geht das echt easy und leicht auf, zumindest ab dem zweiten mal ;-)
Drehst du in die richtige Richtung?


----------



## DiHo (18. Juni 2013)

Dani3000 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schwer genervt...
> 
> Wäre es nur so einfach zu beseitigen, wenn das Knarzen doch eindeutig im Rahmen an der SAG-Anzeige entsteht oO[/q
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Juni 2013)

Kein Thema

Jedes Bike ist eben anders


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Juni 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> da das Thema Hinterbau ja gerade wieder angeschnitten wurde. Hier mal mein Feedback zum X Fusion Vector. Konnte den Dämpfer glücklicherweise gebraucht von FlyingLizard erwerben. War zwar Grundlegend nicht unzufrieden mit dem Rp23, aber das nonplus Ultra ist er ja auch nicht, von daher dacht ich mir einfach ich schlag da zu und probier das ganze mal aus. Ich muss schon sagen das ich echt schwer begeistert bin. Deutlich besseres und sensibleres ansprechverhalten. Er wirkt zwar im ersten Moment recht straff, ist aber beim Fahren Butterweich. Gibt den Federweg gut frei ohne so schnell ans Limit zu kommen wie der Rp23. Natürlich hat er deutlich mehr Einstellungs Möglichkeiten und ist damit einfach besser an die Ansprüche anpassbar. Für das optimale Setup werd ich wohl noch ein wenig brauchen, aber nichts desto trotz von mir ein klares Top


 
Darf man fragen wie schwer du bist? Der Umbau auf den X Fusion Vector Air steht mir auch noch bevor. Der Dämpfer liegt momentan zwar leider noch unausgepackt im Keller (Die liebe Zeit...), aber vielleicht hast du ja ein ähnliches Körpergewicht und könntest mir ein paar "Richtwerte" mitteilen. 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir schon einmal viel Spass mit dem Teil


----------



## mcWolfgang (19. Juni 2013)

Fahrfertig bring ich so ca. 88kg auf die Wage. Je nachdem wie das Mittag ausgefallen ist. 
Fahr nach der aktuellen Einstellung mit 140 psi, macht ca. 30% sag. Fahr 11 Klicks im Rebound, wobei ich da noch ein wenig erhöhen muss. Der Dämpfer ist im Trail noch ein wenig schnell. Ansonsten fahr ich Hsc 3 Klicks und Lsc 7 Klicks. Immer von offen nach zu. Meine Strecke ist vom Anteil her eher Touren/Trail lastig, hab nur so 3,4 drops um 50,60 cm dabei. Wenn es mehr wird müsste man sicherlich ein wenig mehr Hsc fahren. Ich hoffe nächste Woche nochmal in den Park zukommen, kann dann ja nochmal berichten wie es da mit dem Setup aussieht. 

Grüße Danny


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Juni 2013)

Erstmal danke für die Infos! Fahrfertig bin ich allerdings in einer anderen Kategorie unterwegs => ca. 108kg. Mal schauen wie der Dämpfer sich hier schlägt.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcWolfgang (19. Juni 2013)

Ich denke schwerer ist kein Problem, wenn du 20 kg leichter wärst müsste man schauen ob du da den Federer noch komplett nutzen kannst. Ich fahr ja auch nur mit 3 Klicks in der Hsc. Denke da wirst schon was passendes an Setup finden.


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juni 2013)

@MoeOdenwald

lass auf jeden Fall den Ventildeckel vom Piggy unten! sonst wird er leicht aufsetzen


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juni 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Doch feder es mal leicht ein und dann dreh nochmal.
> Beim ersten Mal aufmachen hab ich mich auch gewundert aber eigentlich geht das echt easy und leicht auf, zumindest ab dem zweiten mal ;-)
> Drehst du in die richtige Richtung?




Ja, drehe im Uhrzeigersinn. Ich möchte mal gerne wissen WO genau ich drehen muss. Muss die gesamte Kammer gedreht werden oder nur der obere Teil, der dicke Bauch sizusagen? Bei mir dreht sich der obere Teil der Kammer einfach durch, wenn ich nur daran drehe. Und wenn ich versuche unten zu drehen, tut sich gar nix, da krieg ich aber auch aufgrund der Einbauweise des Dämpfers null Kraft hin.


----------



## Micha382 (19. Juni 2013)

Du musst den unteren Teil des Dämpfers drehen, den du dann auch nach unten schiebst. Also den Teil wo der Aufkleber für das CTD drauf ist.
Im Uhrzeigersinn gehts aber normalerweise zu ;-)


----------



## Freakrr (19. Juni 2013)

Ungefähr so:


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juni 2013)

so sieht meiner aus. und an den unteren teil komm ich im eingebauten zustand nicht gut ran..frag mich echt wie das gehen soll? laut anleitung soll man aber doch im Uhrzeigersinn drehen ("clockwise").


----------



## Freakrr (19. Juni 2013)

Weiter in der Bilderschlacht 

Also der Dämpfer liegt doch völlig frei!? Oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @MoeOdenwald
> 
> lass auf jeden Fall den Ventildeckel vom Piggy unten! sonst wird er leicht aufsetzen


 
Wir zwei hatten es ja bereits schon darüber, trotzdem nochmal danke für deine Hilfe/Infos 



> Ich denke schwerer ist kein Problem, wenn du 20 kg leichter wärst müsste man schauen ob du da den Federer noch komplett nutzen kannst. Ich fahr ja auch nur mit 3 Klicks in der Hsc. Denke da wirst schon was passendes an Setup finden.


 
Wird schon werden, hoffe ich finde demnächst die Zeit dazu. Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juni 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Weiter in der Bilderschlacht
> 
> Also der Dämpfer liegt doch völlig frei!? Oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?



Naja, beim 2013er ist der dämpfer viel schmäler, der hat nicht diesen bauch..und ich weiß ja nicht wie dünn eure finger so sind, aber ich komm mit meinen nicht zwischen sitzrohr und dämpfer  Und dadurch dass die luftkammer oben viel dicker wie unten ist, hat man ne viel kleinere angriffsfläche..aber man muss auf jeden fall die ganze kammer drehen, richtig? und dreht man sie jetzt im oder gegen Uhrzeigersinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakrr (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auch das 2012er, siehe Fotos.

Ausbau im Uhrzeigersinn wenn man von oben guckt, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
Steht zumindest hier in Step two:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/09/11/fox-float-air-volume-spacer-kit-installed-and-reviewed/

Ich werde nachher bei mir eh noch den ganz großen Spacer einbauen, ich achte dann mal drauf ;-)


----------



## Micha382 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auch den 2013er Dämpfer und den packst du unten an wo es dünner ist, d.h. wo du auf dem Bild oben das Fox-Logo sehen kannst und drehst mal mit Schmagges.
Wie rum ich den gedreht habe kann ich dir gerade leider nicht mehr sagen, sitze im Büro. Aber wenns in die eine Richtung nicht geht versuch doch mal die andere Richtung und trau dich mal ordentlich zu drehen ;-)


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. Juni 2013)

Dani3000 schrieb:


> Grüß Gott an alle Knack-Geplagten,
> 
> ich versuche seit nunmehr mehreren Wochen dem Knacken an meinem 2012er ESX 9.0 SL Herr zu werden. Durch Ausbau der Sitzstreben konnte ich bereits "Spannung" aus dem Hinterbau nehmen und das Knacken zuverlässig auf eine Stelle reduzieren: Die Rahmenaufnahme der 270° Box (die Verbindung mit SAG-Schleppanzeige). Diese ist unter anderem durch eine Innensechskant Schraube befestigt, die durch beide Lager geschraubt wird (7nm). Sobald ich diese Schraube lockere oder anziehe knackt und knarzt es fürchterlich im Rahmen. Mit korrektem Drehmoment (7nm) habe ich nur kurzfristig Ruhe, denn das Knacken kommt nach spätestens 3 Manuals zurück.
> Die außenliegenden, schwarzen Ringschrauben (Outer Cap) mit 6 Löchern habe ich noch nicht angerührt. Wie kann ich diese anziehen oder lockern? Benötigt man eine spezielle Nuss und wenn ja wo kann ich diese beziehen?
> ...



war bei mir letztes jahr, als das strive frisch ausm karton gestiegen ist. da noch das schaltwerk verbogen war hab ich die kiste gleich wieder zurückgeschickt. der werkstatt zufolge war die die boxaufnahme am rahmen unzureichend geschmiert.


----------



## Schoppaaa (19. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,
Ich weiss das Thema wurde schon ein paar mal besprochen, aber ich habe noch nicht ganz gecheckt.
Ich wollte meine dt Swiss e 2000 mit Schwalbe fat Alberts auf tubeless umrüsten.
Was genau brauch ich da alles?
Felgen Band liegt ja im Prinzip schon, oder brauch ich ein spezielles?
Dann brauch ich doch nur ein Ventil und die Milch oder ? 

Und noch ne zweite Frage, ich hab ein 2011er Strive Es7, weiss da zufällig jemand wo man da am günstigsten Gewicht einsparen kann?

Danke!


----------



## Dani3000 (19. Juni 2013)

Ja, du brauchst entsprechende Ventile und Latex- / Dichtmilch. Ohne Standpumpe oder Kompressor solltest du es allerdings nicht versuchen


----------



## sirios (19. Juni 2013)

Schoppaaa schrieb:


> Und noch ne zweite Frage, ich hab ein 2011er Strive Es7, weiss da zufällig jemand wo man da am günstigsten Gewicht einsparen kann?
> 
> Danke!



Indem man die Deore Kasette (etwa 430g) gegen ne xt mit ca 270g tauscht. 



Dani3000 schrieb:


> Ja, du brauchst entsprechende Ventile und Latex- / Dichtmilch. Ohne Standpumpe oder Kompressor solltest du es allerdings nicht versuchen



Ohne das Felgenband gegen entsprechendes tubeless taugliches zu tauschen wird das aber auch mit Kompressor nix! Ich empfehle da das yellow Tape von No Tubes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juni 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den 2013er Dämpfer und den packst du unten an wo es dünner ist, d.h. wo du auf dem Bild oben das Fox-Logo sehen kannst und drehst mal mit Schmagges.
> Wie rum ich den gedreht habe kann ich dir gerade leider nicht mehr sagen, sitze im Büro. Aber wenns in die eine Richtung nicht geht versuch doch mal die andere Richtung und trau dich mal ordentlich zu drehen ;-)



Jetzt macht es doch nicht so schwer 

Versucht es mal mit dieser Richtung, das verspricht 100% Erfolg. Dort anpacken wo der Aufkleber ist und fertig. Nach ein paar Umdrehungen einfach gegen den Unterdruck nach unten ( Richtung Boden ) ziehen.

Das Bild dient nur zur Veranschaulichung, funktioniert aber bei allen Dämpfern.


----------



## DiHo (19. Juni 2013)

Und vorher die Luft ganz raus lassen


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juni 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Jetzt macht es doch nicht so schwer
> 
> Dort anpacken wo der Aufkleber ist und fertig. Nach ein paar Umdrehungen einfach gegen den Unterdruck nach unten ( Richtung Boden ) ziehen.



Also doch nur am oberen Teil drehen? Ihr widersprecht euch alle 
Ich hab dort, wo der Aufkleber ist gedreht wie ein Wolf. So richtig was lockern tut sich da nix. Und wenn ich nach unten drücke, drück ich nur den Dämpfer rein ohne dass sich etwas bewegt..naja, wahrscheinlich liegts an der Buttermilch in meinen Armen, werd mal nen kräftigen Kumpel ranholen


----------



## sirios (19. Juni 2013)

Besser ist das! Nicht dass du dir noch weh tust


----------



## User60311 (20. Juni 2013)

Dumme Frage/Einwurf:

Ist die dicke Luftkammer auf dem RP23 auf dem Foto in Beitrag 2233 evtl nur ne extra aufgesetze Luftkammer für den Midstroke, wie beim DHX Air?

Weil dann is logisch, dass die in beide Richtungen "durchdreht"...

dann müsste man den schmaleren Teil der Luftkammer packen,
und auf jeden Fall ganz normales Gewinde, nach links auf im Uhrzeigersinn wieder zu. (Bild Beitrag 2243)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Juni 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Also doch nur am oberen Teil drehen? Ihr widersprecht euch alle
> Ich hab dort, wo der Aufkleber ist gedreht wie ein Wolf. So richtig was lockern tut sich da nix. Und wenn ich nach unten drücke, drück ich nur den Dämpfer rein ohne dass sich etwas bewegt..naja, wahrscheinlich liegts an der Buttermilch in meinen Armen, werd mal nen kräftigen Kumpel ranholen



Wir gehen mal alle davon aus dass Du auch wirklich die Luft abgelassen hast. Wenn nicht, wäre es besser wenn sich die Luftkammer nicht lösen lässt 

Wenn die Kammer bei der Montage etwas fest zugeschraubt wurde, kann sie beim Lösen schon mal etwas Probleme bereiten ( daher bei der Montage zwar fest aber nicht zu fest zudrehen ! ). Trotzdem muss sie sich drehen lassen. Wenn Du sie "aus Versehen" anfangs in die falsche Richtung zugeknallt hast, wird es wie oben beschrieben etwas schwieriger. Dann kann es unter Umständen passieren dass Du den Dämpfer ausbauen, das obere Befestigungsauge im Schraubstock einspannen ( auch hier mit Gefühl arbeiten ) und die Kammer mit der Hand ordentlich anpacken musst.

Über die Drehrichtung müssen wir jetzt nicht diskutieren. Die hat sich zum Öffnen bewährt seit es Gewinde gibt  - begründete Sonderlösungen wie an den Pedalen oder Lagerschalen mal ausgenommen 

Das sollte also zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Micha382 (20. Juni 2013)

Was fÃ¼r ein Fett kann ich eigentlich verwenden um die Drehpunkte bei meinem Rad als mal zu schmieren?
Da es bei dem Wetter Ã¶fter mal geduscht wird, denke ich es schadet nichts ab und an mal die Stellen zu fetten.
Kennt jemand ein Fett oder Ã¤hnliches das man verwenden kann, eventuell von WÃ¼rth? Komme da gÃ¼nstig ran ;-)

Geht sowas?
Hochtemperatur-Gelenkfett 

Anwendungsgebiete: 
Das Hochtemperatur-Gelenkfett ist ein lithiumkompl
exverseiftes Schmierfett auf MineralÃ¶lbasis mit 
ZusÃ¤tzen zur Verbesserung des Korrosions-, Ox
idations- und des Versch
leiÃschutzes sowie des 
LastaufnahmevermÃ¶gens. Zur Ve
rbesserung der Notl
aufeigenschaften und bei oszillierenden 
Bewegungen enthÃ¤lt das Fett ein ausgewÃ¤hltes Festschmierstoffpaket auf MoS
2
-Basis. 

Das Hochtemperatur-Gelenkfett wird eingesetzt fÃ¼r 
die Schmierung von WÃ¤lz- und Gleitlagern aller 
Art. Insbesondere wurde das Fett fÃ¼r den Einsatz 
in homokinetischen Gelenk
en von Kraftfahrzeugen 
optimiert. Das Produkt wurde sowohl bei Normaltemperaturen (bis 80Â°C) als auch bei 
Hochtemperaturbetrieb (bis 120Â°C) im eigenen Pr
Ã¼ffeld wie auch in PrÃ¼fstand eines namhaften 
Gelenkwellenherstellers mit po
sitivem Ergebnis getestet. 

Eigenschaften:

ï·

schÃ¼tzt vor Korrosion 
ï·

OxidationsbestÃ¤ndig 
ï·

guter VerschleiÃschutz 
ï·

gutes LastaufnahmevermÃ¶gen 
ï·

Notlaufeigenschaften 
ï·

geeignet bei niedriger Gleitgeschwindigkeit 
ï·

geeignet bei oszillierenden Anwendungen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Juni 2013)

Gar keins.

Fett zieht nur noch mehr Dreck an, der dann alles schön zerreiben wird.


----------



## sirios (20. Juni 2013)

Seh ich auch so. An den Drehpunkten sind gedichtete Industrielager, die brauchen keine zusätzliche Schmierung von Außen. Wenn die hinüber sind muss man die eben wechseln.


----------



## wholeStepDown (20. Juni 2013)

leute, ich muss zwischendurch mal sagen: der Thread hier ist goldwert! 
Was hier alles abgedeckt wird an Support, Bastelarbeiten, Tuning(ideen) usw... top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (20. Juni 2013)

hehe, die inoffizielle Entwicklungsabteilung für Canyon und Fox hier


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Juni 2013)

sollte noch jemand ne Lyrik für sein Strive suchen, entweder bei @sirios oder hierüber bei mir melden 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/188992-rock-shox-lyrik-170-rc2dh-dpa-weisz


----------



## Mecka-Joe (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo Striveler,

wer hat das AL 8.0 in der Farbe " blue ice ".

Habe heute, nach dem ich aus dem Urlaub gekommen bin, das Strive
ausgepackt und zusammen gebaut.

Das gebürstete Alu siehe echt sch....... aus.
Man könnte meinen, hier hatte ein Kind eine Stahlbürste in der Hand und ist Kreuz und Quer über den Rahmen hergefallen.

Ist das der Standard ????

Leider kommt das auf den Fotos nicht zu Geltung, sonst hätte ich Bilder eingestellt.

Der Rahmen sieht so richtig schmuddelig aus.

Bin geneigt das Bike zurück zusenden und die andere Farbe zu nehmen.

Ansonsten gibt es am Bike im Moment nichts auszusetzen.

Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit der Farbe.

Gruß Joe


----------



## Meckastefan (23. Juni 2013)

Naja ist schon enttäuschend, das man unterm zusammenbau bemerkt das das Alu keinen gebürsteten schliff hat, sondern eher aussieht wie ein gebürstetes Kuhflecken Muster!!!

Ober peinlich kann ich da nur sagen, einen Rahmen so zu fertigen und noch viel schlimmer dies noch an einen Kunden auszuliefern.....



Gruss Stefan


----------



## grobi59 (23. Juni 2013)

Nabend,

ich brauche dieses Teil für meine 2 fach E13 Kettenführung neu, da es heute gerissen ist.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das Ding heißt und noch besser wo ich es herbekomme?
Im Netz habe ich nix gefunden.


----------



## Nordhesse (23. Juni 2013)

Mein Strive hat scheinbar jetzt nach 1 Jahr und 10 Monaten das Zeitliche gesegnet. Gestern sind mir Risse im Rahmen aufgefallen, nachdem ich es nach der letzten Enduroseries Station nur noch in den Keller gepackt habe  Bei mir ist ein Riss im Bereich des Hauptschwingenlagers aufgetreten, erst noch auf Lack getippt, aber nachdem ich den etwas entfernt habe, sieht man nun deutlich nen Riss  Ich hab schon ne Mail gestern zu Canyon geschickt, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Reklamation? Mitten in der Rennsaison ist das echt nen Problem, hab ja schon ewig viel Geld für die Startgelder ausgegeben


----------



## sirios (23. Juni 2013)

Oh das ist allerdings schlecht! Aber: Ein Austausch funktioniert bei einem so offensichtlichen Fall bei Canyon eigentlich immer ohne große Probleme ! 

Könntest Du vielleicht mal ein Paar Bilder von den Rissen hier einstellen? Nur damit jeder weiß worauf man achten sollte. Risse im Strive Rahmen sind ja nicht gerade alltäglich hier.


----------



## cilli (23. Juni 2013)

Mein Fox RP2 wippt im Wiegetritt auch in der ProPedal-Position ziemlich extrem. Ich bin nicht gerade der schwerste (75kg). Ist das normal? Als ich die Woche mit einem Kumpel unterwegs war, der ebenfalls ein Strive mit RP2 fährt, konnte ich beobachten dass sein Heck wesentlich ruhiger blieb. Und das obwohl er 105kg auf die Waage bringt. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Nordhesse (23. Juni 2013)

Anbei die Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (23. Juni 2013)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Anbei die Bilder...



mein Beileid 

Hab bei mir auch mal direkt nachgeschaut ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Nordhesse (23. Juni 2013)

Danke, hoffe auf nen schnellen Austausch bzw. Klärung. Ist halt mehr oder weniger dringend, denn in 3 Wochen ist das nächste Rennen. 1. würde ich mir ungern nen anderes Rad zulegen, 2. habe ich mich auf die Geo so eingeschossen, dass es jetzt doof wäre auf nen anderen Rahmen/Hersteller umsatteln zu müssen. Ist ja auch für Canyon Werbung wenn man mit der Bude an den Rennen teil nimmt. Wie oft ich da schon zum Strive ausgefragt wurde...


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte Ende April auch einen Garantiefall. Hat bei mir auf den Tag genau 2 Wochen gedauert und DHL war dabei wirklich langsam. Glaub Hinversand hat fast 3 oder 4 Tage gedauert


----------



## Nordhesse (23. Juni 2013)

Ja würde es sogar selber hinbringen und auch aufbauen, ich hab nur schiss das vlt kein Ersatzrahmen da ist...


----------



## karsten13 (23. Juni 2013)

Drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## Nesium (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo
Weiss jemand von euch welchen Achsenstandart beim Strive 8.0, 2013, verbaut ist? Möchte mir ein Laufradsatz bauen lassen, aber jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich beim Hinterrad 12x135 oder 12x142 nehmen muss. Danke

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...ustom-Laufradsatz-fuer-MTB-26-Zoll::8123.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (23. Juni 2013)

12x142


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Juni 2013)

@Nordhesse

würde dir empfehlen da anzurufen. das geht dann schneller über die Bühne als auf Mails zu warten.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (24. Juni 2013)

@Mecka-Joe:

habs auch, siehe Fotos im Album.

Schaut auch so aus, je nach Blickwinkel komisch, aber für mich sicherlich kein Dealbreaker.


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. Juni 2013)

hallo in die runde,
weiß jemand,ob es die strive steckachse 12x142 auch etwas länger gibt,so das ich auch mit nem kinderanhänger fahren kann ?
danke


----------



## Freakrr (24. Juni 2013)

http://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrada...2-steckachse-vorwiegend-fuer-dt-swiss/a-2264/

Vielleicht sowas? 

Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das es seitens Canyon dann keine Garantie mehr gibt.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juni 2013)

Steht auf der Canyon Homepage, keins ihrer Bikes is für den Anhängertransport vorgesehen


----------



## Nordhesse (24. Juni 2013)

@FlyingLizard hab 2 Mails geschrieben, einmal direkt noch an die Werkstatt. Hoffe das ich zügig Antwort erhalte, spätestens Mittwoch werde ich aber mal anrufen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich musste letzes Jahr 2 Rahmen austauschen:

CF HT: 1 Woche
STRIVE: 14 Tage


----------



## User60311 (24. Juni 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> hallo in die runde,
> weiß jemand,ob es die strive steckachse 12x142 auch etwas länger gibt,so das ich auch mit nem kinderanhänger fahren kann ?
> danke



Irgendwo hier im Forum gabs doch jemanden, der sich am Torque ne eigene Steckachse gefräßt hatte, auch für ein Kinderanhänger. Und zumindest 2012 gab es noch ein paar Fotos davon. Hoffe doch das Bike, das Kind und der Fahrer fahren alle noch


----------



## grobi59 (24. Juni 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich brauche dieses Teil für meine 2 fach E13 Kettenführung neu, da es heute gerissen ist.
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das Ding heißt und noch besser wo ich es herbekomme?
> Im Netz habe ich nix gefunden.



Das sollte doch das Richtige sein, oder?

http://www.silverfish-uk.com/ProductDetail/0/7579/Slider-Kit-TRS-Dual-with-DMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cilli (25. Juni 2013)

Irgendwie scheint meine Frage hier untergegangen zu sein, oder kann wirklich niemand was dazu sagen?



cilli schrieb:


> Mein Fox RP2 wippt im Wiegetritt auch in der ProPedal-Position ziemlich extrem. Ich bin nicht gerade der schwerste (75kg). Ist das normal? Als ich die Woche mit einem Kumpel unterwegs war, der ebenfalls ein Strive mit RP2 fährt, konnte ich beobachten dass sein Heck wesentlich ruhiger blieb. Und das obwohl er 105kg auf die Waage bringt.
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Freakrr (25. Juni 2013)

Was dazu sagen nicht, nur das es bei mir auch so ist^^
Bei meinem Nerve XC mit gleichem Dämpfer (verkauft) wippte in der ProPedal Stellung nichts mehr.
Beim Strive merke ich so gut wie keinen Unterschied, quasi eine nutzlose Funktion.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2013)

Beim Nerve wippt es mit Propedal schon n bissl, aber nicht viel, nicht viel, im Wiegetritt hingegen isses so als wär der Dämpfer offen, der Propedaleffekt im vergleich zum Nerve AM war beim Strive was ich probvegefahren bin fast gleich.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Juni 2013)

Das Propedal am Strive Dämpfer hat bei meinen 108kg durchaus spürbar seine Funktion erfüllt.  Boardi05 beschreibt es ganz gut zu meinen Erfahrungen die ich am Strive gemacht habe.

Gruß


----------



## Nordhesse (25. Juni 2013)

Gerade bei Canyon angerufen und mitgeteilt bekommen, dass man mit 2-3 Wochen rechnen muss. Das wird verdammt knapp mit der Trailtrophy in Breitenbrunn, hoffe dass wenn sich jemand die Bilder dazu angesehen hat, es schnell geht. Weiß jemand ob ich das Bike zwangsläufig bei Canyon aufbauen lassen muss, oder kann ich auch einfach den Rahmen übergeben und nen neuen mitnehmen und den dann selber zu Hause aufbauen?
LG Philipp


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub am längsten dauert es bei Canyon bis die dein Rad ansehen und dann einen Termin für die Reparatur mit der Werkstatt aus machen

wieso hast du die Frage nicht am Telefon gestellt


----------



## Nordhesse (25. Juni 2013)

Das Ding ist, dass die an sich mir nur den Rahmen in die Hand drücken müssten, solange für die innenverlegten Züge die Röhrchen eingezogen sind. Den Rest kann ich mir auch selber aufbauen. Gefragt habe ich nicht weil sich bis jetzt nicht mal wer die Bilder angesehen hat...


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Juni 2013)

Dann Wart ab bis die Mail mit dem Rücksendeschein kommt und Ruf dann nochmal an und red mit dem Mario Heerdt, der ist da recht kompetent. Hat mir auch schön öfters weiter geholfen


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Juni 2013)

Könnt ihr mal bitte nach sehen was bei euch für ein Insert der X-12 Steckachse verbaut ist? 0, 0.5 oder 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (25. Juni 2013)

13er Strive 0 verbaut


----------



## wholeStepDown (25. Juni 2013)

zero


----------



## karsten13 (26. Juni 2013)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> solange für die innenverlegten Züge die Röhrchen eingezogen sind



also bei mir ist da nix drin ...


----------



## Nordhesse (26. Juni 2013)

Hab heute, nachdem ich noch einmal bei Facebook die Canyonseite kontaktiert habe, nach knapp ner halben Stunde einen sehr freundlichen und hilfreichen Rückruf bekommen! So kann es also laufen, wenn man an den Richtigen gerät, das war echt super!


----------



## Mikk72 (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe mal ne Frage zum Steuersatz beim 2012er Strive ES 9, 
ich habe heute meinen Crankrothers Vorbau von 80 auf 100 mm getauscht. Für den Vorbau stehen die Anzugswerte ja aufgedruckt, aber wie ist es mit der Schraube vom Steuerkopf? Ist übrigens ein Cane Creek Serie 40. Ich kann da nix finden. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl sie lässt sich nicht richtig festziehen, sondern dreht ab einem gewissen Punkt durch!?
Wer kann was dazu sagen?
Danke


----------



## valmal86 (30. Juni 2013)

Mikk72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Habe mal ne Frage zum Steuersatz beim 2012er Strive ES 9,
> ich habe heute meinen Crankrothers Vorbau von 80 auf 100 mm getauscht. Für den Vorbau stehen die Anzugswerte ja aufgedruckt, aber wie ist es mit der Schraube vom Steuerkopf? Ist übrigens ein Cane Creek Serie 40. Ich kann da nix finden. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl sie lässt sich nicht richtig festziehen, sondern dreht ab einem gewissen Punkt durch!?
> Wer kann was dazu sagen?
> Danke




Meinst du die Schraube der Ahead Kappe die oben am Vorbau aufsitzt??

Mit dieser stellst du das lagerspiel deines Steuersatzes ein. Bei offener Vorbauklemmung solang anziehen bis bei gezogenen Bremsen und rütteln kein Spiel mehr zu spüren ist. Ca. in 1/4 umdrehungen Schritten. Sobald das eingestellt ist, den Vorbau mit den vorgegebenen Momenten klemmen und gut ist.

Falls iwas unverständlich war [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7LX7E7Tjow"]Rainers Bike Talk: Steuersatzjustage - YouTube[/nomedia]

Sollte ich Schmarrn vezapft haben bitte ich um Korrektur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecka-Joe (30. Juni 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Hallo Striveler,
> 
> wer hat das AL 8.0 in der Farbe " blue ice ".
> 
> ...



Zu diesem Thema habe ich bis jetzt 2 Antworten bekommen.
Hat eigentlich sonst keiner diese Farbkombination gewählt.

Gruß Joe


----------



## StereoBifi (30. Juni 2013)

Hey ihr,

Und zwar möcht ich mein 2013er strive von den grünen Parts befreien und sie gegen schwarze oder goldene tauschen,
Die laufrädern sind schon getauscht. Es fehlt jetz noch die sattelklemme aber die gibts ja in schwarz bei Canyon.
Mein eigentliches Problem ist der Steuersatz, es ist ja der Cane Creek 40 short in grün montiert. Soll ich auch wieder den CC nur in einer anderen Farbe (schwarz) oder nen ganz anderem, welcher würde noch passen?
Wenn ich mich für den CC 40 entscheiden sollte welchen GENAU brauch ich da( gibt da welche mit IS38,41,42) was bedeutet das?

Gruß daniel


----------



## sirios (30. Juni 2013)

Du  musst doch nicht den ganzen Steuersatz tauschen! Besorg Dir einfach die obere Abdeckung des Steuersatzes in einer Farbe Die Dir zusagt und fertig. Einfache Lösung.


----------



## Micha382 (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auch das gebürstete Alu und was soll ich sagen - ich finds geil 
Und alle die das Rad bisher gesehen haben auch


----------



## StereoBifi (30. Juni 2013)

@sirios: ok stimmt wäre dieveinfachste lösung^^ das heisst ich brauch den ring unten am steuerrohr(bei mir auch grün), die abdeckkappe und die kleine platte oben auf dem vorbau!?
Hast du  vll ne ahnung wo ich die teile von cane creek einzeln bekomm, in Gold?
Ich hättevdas gern so wie beim Nerve CF 9.0 

Sattelstützenklemme gold und eben den Steuersatz

Gruß


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Juni 2013)

Sieh mal in mein Album. Mad-line hatte mir die teile eloxiert.


----------



## fba (1. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ebenfalls das Strive in Blue-Ice und muss Micha recht geben.
Ist einfach nur geil und alle die das Rad gesehen haben finden die Farbe auch super.

Das einzige was ich noch ändern werde sind die blauen Elemente entweder gegen schwarze Teile Tauschen oder halt eloxieren lassen.


----------



## Zhen (1. Juli 2013)

Mag mir jemand ne erschwingliche Sattelstütze empfehlen, die sich möglichst weit versenken lässt und dabei nicht zuviel wiegt? Die doofe Easton verjüngt sich nach oben, sodass sie zuweit raussteht. Und Hodenhiebe mag ich gar nicht, wenns richtig steil wird


----------



## Thiel (1. Juli 2013)

Thomson Elite ist das beste bzg Preis/Leistung bei den Alustützen.


----------



## Zhen (1. Juli 2013)

Super, danke! Welchen Durchmesser hats beim Strive noch gleich? Hab nichts zum Messen da :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2013)

30.9


----------



## Zhen (1. Juli 2013)

merci


----------



## Mikk72 (1. Juli 2013)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Schraube der Ahead Kappe die oben am Vorbau aufsitzt??
> 
> Mit dieser stellst du das lagerspiel deines Steuersatzes ein. Bei offener Vorbauklemmung solang anziehen bis bei gezogenen Bremsen und rütteln kein Spiel mehr zu spüren ist. Ca. in 1/4 umdrehungen Schritten. Sobald das eingestellt ist, den Vorbau mit den vorgegebenen Momenten klemmen und gut ist.
> 
> ...



Also gibts hier keinen Anzugsmoment?
Was ist denn mit meinem "durchstehen"?


----------



## Mikk72 (1. Juli 2013)

Durchdrehen wollte ich schreiben!


----------



## valmal86 (1. Juli 2013)

Mikk72 schrieb:


> Durchdrehen wollte ich schreiben!



ganz ehrlich ich hab die Schraube noch nie so fest engezogen, dass die durchgedreht hätte... keine ahnung ob dann die in die Gabel Eingeschlagene Kralle das nicht mehr aushält...

Da muss jetz einer der spezialisten ran...


----------



## Zhen (1. Juli 2013)

Wenn du sie so fest angezogen hast, dass sie durchdreht, ist offentlich irgendwas kaputt gegangen. Das könnte das Gewinde der Schraube, das Gewinde der ahead-Kralle, oder die ahead-kralle selbst sein. Ich tippe auf eines der Gewinde.
Edit: Wobei, wenn die Schraube immer weiter durchdreht, kann eigentlich nicht die ahead-Kralle selbst sein. Die würde ja irgendwann oben ankommen. Also gut für dich. Vermutlich ne neue Schraube besorgen und gut.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (1. Juli 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das gebürstete Alu und was soll ich sagen - ich finds geil
> Und alle die das Rad bisher gesehen haben auch



Mit einem Abstand betrachtet schaut es schon gut aus.
Schaut man genauer hin, stellt man die schlechte Oberflächen- Behandlung fest.

Ich werde es trotz dem behalten.

Gruß Joe


----------



## Micha382 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr das Ding und schau mir es nicht die ganze Zeit an  
Aber selbst wenn man mal genau hinschaut ist es in Ordnung. Ist wie ein geschliffener Parkett, der ist auch nicht zu 100% gleich...
Daher geile Kiste, schwarz kann jeder


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Juli 2013)

Meins is nun endlich aufm weg zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (2. Juli 2013)

@Boardi05
Was verbaust du den anstelle der Crossmax und der X0 trail?


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Juli 2013)

Statt den Crossmax SX kommt ein Crossmax SX und statt der X0 kommt die Zee, beides is zurzeit auf dem Nerve verbaut. Das Nerve wird auf original zurückgebaut und verkauft.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (2. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 nach den Parts zu urteilen hast du dir auch das 9.0 SL bestellt oder?
Darf ich fragen welche Größe? Und welche KW dir als Lieferdatum angegebn wurde?


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Juli 2013)

Ja, 9.0 SL, auf der Homepage stand KW29, auf der Rechnung KW27, gestern wurde es losgeschickt, Freitag sollte es kommen. Größe M


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (2. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Es war bei mir genau gleich  Bestellt mit Internetangabe KW 29 und dann kam die Rechnung mit KW 27 auch Größe M. Allerdings hole ich das Bike ab, na dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich diese Woche noch was von denen höre!


----------



## Quiesel (3. Juli 2013)

Gude, 
mit wieviel Luftdruck fahrt ihr den Dämpfer bei einem Gewicht von 71-73 kg? Der Sag-Monitor funktioniert leider nicht so richtig...
edit: wenn ich das mit dem gummiring auf 25% sag einstelle, dann ist der ziemlich weich und geht beim rumgehopse auf der stelle fast bis anschlag...ist das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakrr (3. Juli 2013)

- 80kg^^
- großer Spacer
- 220psi
- Sag-Monitor genau auf der Markierung
- kein Durchschlagen

PS: Der Sag-Monitor funktionierte bei mir zu Anfang auch nicht. Hab's unter anderem wegen dem Chainsuck eingeschickt und dabei auch gleich den Sag-Monitor bemängelt. Nun funktioniert alles perfekt


----------



## Quiesel (3. Juli 2013)

einschicken will ich es eigentlich nicht. woran kann es liegen, dass der nicht richtig geht? dreck? kann man da mit wd40 dran gehen?
edit: ich hat noch nie nen fully und kenn mich mit Dämpfern nicht so aus. Wo kommt da nen Spacer hin und was bewirkt dieser?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2013)

@Quiesel

FOX RP2 XXV, 64 kg, 175 PSI, großer Spacer - Leichter Durchschlag bei größeren Sprüngen ( was auch so sein darf ).


----------



## giteart (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

hat jemand ein Ersatzteil für den Rahmen benötigt?

Ich hatte ein Problem mit dem Dreieck der hinteren Aufhängung und es ist jetzt verdreht.

Ich habe Canyon eine E-Mail gesendet, um ein Ersatzteil zu kaufen. Aber sie sagen, dass sie nicht verkaufen.

Ist das seltsam oder? Wenn Ihr Auto eine Panne hat, dann können Sie Ersatzteile kaufen, aber nicht für Ihr Fahrrad?

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Bitte entschuldigen Sie mein schlechtes Deutsch, ich komme aus Griechenland und ich benutze google übersetzen ...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> einschicken will ich es eigentlich nicht. woran kann es liegen, dass der nicht richtig geht? dreck? kann man da mit wd40 dran gehen?
> edit: ich hat noch nie nen fully und kenn mich mit Dämpfern nicht so aus. Wo kommt da nen Spacer hin und was bewirkt dieser?




Nimm den SAG-Monitor nicht so ernst und lass das WD40 weg. Das hat an Lagerstellen nichts verloren! Nimm das nur um den Rahmen nach dem Putzen zu konservieren 

Bzgl. Dämpfer und -einstellungen musst Du Dich mal in die Anleitungen einarbeiten und in der Praxis durchprobieren. Dann "erfährst" Du am besten die Unterschiede und findest die für DICH passende Einstellungen raus.

Der Spacer wird im Dämpfer verbaut und verkleinert das Kammervolumen. Dadurch erhöhst Du die Progression. Wenn Du Dich mit Dämpfern gar nicht auskennst, solltest Du Dich vorher genauestens damit beschäftigen, damit nichts schief geht. Vor allem die Luft ablassen bevor Du ihn öffnest! Wenn Du unsicher bist lass Dir anfangs besser helfen oder lass es Dir zeigen. Es gibt aber schöne Videoanleitungen für den Einbau der Spacer, den kleinen Service usw.


----------



## Quiesel (3. Juli 2013)

@Gianty: weiß man welcher spacer standartmäßig verbaut ist?
ich hab das 2013er 9.0 sl.
ich hab das fahrrad erst seit freitag und würde ungern jetzt schon anfangen es auseinanderzubauen! 

wie schädlich sind durchschläge für den dämpfer?

ich hab jetzt für für mein gewicht 68-69 kg + klamotten und ausrüstung
14 -15 bar drauf


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2013)

Im 2013er wurde das Problem eigentlich behoben. Ich bekomm mein SL morgen, bin auch in deiner Gewichtsklasse, mal guggn was bei mir rauskommt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2013)

Werkseitig ist kein Spacer verbaut. 
Dauerhaft sind massive Durchschläge nicht gut für einen Dämpfer / Gabel auch wenn ein Durchschlagschutz eingebaut ist. Generell sollte man das Fahrwerk so abstimmen, dass sie auf der Strecke am größten Hinderniss / Sprung / Wurzeln / Stufen usw. gerade so durchschlagen. Somit wird der kpl. Federweg genutzt. Es ist natürlich schwierig, für jede Strecke das passende Setup zu finden. Das wirst Du aber irgendwann herausfinden und schnell anpassen können. Ansonsten ist ein Setup IMMER ein Kompromiss, das sollte man sich vor Augen halten. Einfach mal die Anleitungen lesen, intensiv damit beschäftigen und vor allem SELBST erfahren und nicht so viel auf die Angaben anderer Fahrer achten. Da spielen sehr viele Faktoren eine Rolle. Unterm Strich musst DU damit klar kommen. 

Keine Angst beim Ausprobieren. Ein kleiner Tipp: Immer nur an einem Stellrad drehen und die Auswirkungen "erfahren". Nur so entwickelst Du ein Gefühl für die Wirkung der einzelnen Einstellungen.

Auch wenn das Durchrauschen des Hinterbaus bei den vorangegangenen Modellen in 2013 behoben ist kann man Einfluss auf die Charakteristik des Dämpfers nehmen. Wobei es bei Deiner und meiner Gewichtsklasse keine Probleme gegeben hat.

So, dann viel Spaß beim biken.


----------



## Quiesel (3. Juli 2013)

@Boardi05: jo, ich kann dir versprechen du wirst dich morgen hart freuen und das bike hart abfeiern!  ich finds so ultrageil! kaum zu glauben! ^^ das sieht so gut aus, dass ich mir überlegt habe ein zweites als deko fürs wohnzimmer zu kaufen! aber 1. hab ich kein eigenes wohnzimmer und 2. wäre das schon ein recht teurer dekogegenstand...aber das potenzial hat er dafür! 

als ich hatte schon nen ordentlichen durchschlag beim ersten mal trail fahren...relativ hoher kicker...und durch das ungewohnte mit den flatpedals hab ich den pedalkontakt verloren udn bin dann ziemlich undynamisch mitm arsch auf den sattel gekracht...da hats ganz gut gescheppert.


----------



## Quiesel (3. Juli 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Werkseitig ist kein Spacer verbaut.
> Dauerhaft sind massive Durchschläge nicht gut für einen Dämpfer / Gabel auch wenn ein Durchschlagschutz eingebaut ist. Generell sollte man das Fahrwerk so abstimmen, dass sie auf der Strecke am größten Hinderniss / Sprung / Wurzeln / Stufen usw. gerade so durchschlagen. Somit wird der kpl. Federweg genutzt. Es ist natürlich schwierig, für jede Strecke das passende Setup zu finden. Das wirst Du aber irgendwann herausfinden und schnell anpassen können. Ansonsten ist ein Setup IMMER ein Kompromiss, das sollte man sich vor Augen halten. Einfach mal die Anleitungen lesen, intensiv damit beschäftigen und vor allem SELBST erfahren und nicht so viel auf die Angaben anderer Fahrer achten. Da spielen sehr viele Faktoren eine Rolle. Unterm Strich musst DU damit klar kommen.
> 
> Keine Angst beim Ausprobieren. Ein kleiner Tipp: Immer nur an einem Stellrad drehen und die Auswirkungen "erfahren". Nur so entwickelst Du ein Gefühl für die Wirkung der einzelnen Einstellungen.
> ...


 
ja..also ich hab für den Luftdruck gestern schon über eine Stunde rumprobiert bis ich zufrieden war fürs erste. 

liegen die Spacer dem Fahrradzubehör bei oder muss man die sich extra kaufen?

wenn du mit 64 kg den großen spacer fährst, dann sollte der bei mir wohl auch drinne sein...oder? wie siehst du da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2013)

Muss man extra kaufen, kosten um die 40â¬

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31039_Tuning-Kit-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> liegen die Spacer dem Fahrradzubehör bei oder muss man die sich extra kaufen?
> 
> wenn du mit 64 kg den großen spacer fährst, dann sollte der bei mir wohl auch drinne sein...oder? wie siehst du da?



Die Spacer sind nicht im Lieferumfang des Bikes enthalten. Bei mir sieht es etwas anders aus als bei Dir, da meine Ausstattung noch aus 2012 stammt. Ich habe den 2013er Rahmen nur weil ich den alten geknickt  habe.

2012 wurde ein Dämpfer mit größerer Luftkammer verbaut. Daher können hier keine direkten Vergleiche angestellt werden. 

Taste Dich mal mit dem vorhandenen Equipment an ein ordentliches Setup heran bevor Du Anpassungen in der Hardware vornimmst. Bei Deinem Gewicht solltest Du mit dem Dämpfer keine Abstimmprobleme haben.

Ob und welche Spacer Sinn machen hängt u.a. von der Strecke, der Fahrweise und von persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Ich habe gerne ein etwas strafferes Fahrwerk.


----------



## Quiesel (3. Juli 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die Spacer sind nicht im Lieferumfang des Bikes enthalten. Bei mir sieht es etwas anders aus als bei Dir, da meine Ausstattung noch aus 2012 stammt. Ich habe den 2013er Rahmen nur weil ich den alten geknickt habe.
> 
> 2012 wurde ein Dämpfer mit größerer Luftkammer verbaut. Daher können hier keine direkten Vergleiche angestellt werden.
> 
> ...


 
ahh ok das erklärt einiges...war nämlich auch der Meinung, dass so vom Gefühl her das ganze nen guten Eindruck gemacht. Also mit bisschen über 14 bar.. war straff aber wenn ich ordentlich gehüppt bin hat der dämpfer dennoch fast alles an federweg genutzt! fands am anfang vom gefühl her fast zu straff...nene...dann denke ich, dass ich erstmal mit dem gegeben das optimum heraushole, bevor ich anfange den dämpfer auszubauen und aufzumachen. aber danke schonmal für die tipps. 
gibts an der stelle noch nen rat wo man ne gut anleitung zum einstellen von dämpfern bekommt?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2013)

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm


----------



## sirios (3. Juli 2013)

Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass ich bei "Bunny Hops" mehr Federweg ausnutze, als wenn ich z.B. "sauber" auf dem Flowtrail fahre und immer schön in die Landung komme. Man sollte sich also nicht davon irritieren lassen, wenn man nur durch sowas schon recht viel Federweg nutzt, dafür ist er ja schließlich da. Setz Dich erstmal damit richtig auseinander und lern das Rad richtig kennen, dann kannst Du immernoch rumoptimieren.


----------



## Quiesel (3. Juli 2013)

ja eben...bei nem hop im stand zeigt ja quasi nur ein kraftvektor in richtung erdmittelpunkt...bei nem trail gibts ja auch noch den vektor nach vorne! 
Ich denke ich werde mein traumsetup schon noch finden!


----------



## rico09 (3. Juli 2013)

ich finde auch das man mit dem rebound das fahrwerk um einiges optimieren kann.


----------



## Quiesel (3. Juli 2013)

ist die reboundeinstellung eher gewichtsabhänig oder eher geschmackssache?


----------



## JulianM. (3. Juli 2013)

beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (3. Juli 2013)

wie ist es bei nem eher leichten fahrer wie mir? eher hase oder eher schildkröte?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> ist die reboundeinstellung eher gewichtsabhänig oder eher geschmackssache?



Beides - und auch nicht....

Je schwerer Du bist umso mehr Druck benötigst Du im Dämpfer - umso mehr sollte die Zugstufe geschlossen werden. Sonst ist es wie Rodeoreiten    Umgekehrt entsprechend.

Je nach Streckenprofil muss sie aber angepasst werden. Bei schnell aufeinander folgenden Wurzeln, Steinen usw. sollte sie recht weit geöffnet werden damit das Fahrwerk aktiv bleibt. Bei langen Wellen sieht es dann wieder anders aus. 

Probier einfach mal die verschiedenen Einstellungen aus. Die Zusammenhänge werden dann schnell klarer. Wie vorhin schon beschrieben kommt es auf viele Dinge an und es wird immer nur ein Kompromiss bleiben. Ich stelle mein Fahrwerk z.B. auf jede Strecke neu ein ( egal ob CC, Marathon oder Enduro ). Von daher bringen die Werte der anderen Fahrer gar nichts. Nur DEIN Popo entscheidet.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2013)

Ich bin mehr für Hase, is ganz lustig, aber an sehr technischen Abfahrten wird mal schon auch Schildkröte gefahren


----------



## giteart (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand ein Ersatzteil für den Rahmen benötigt?

Ich hatte ein Problem mit dem Dreieck der hinteren Aufhängung und es ist jetzt verdreht.

Ich habe Canyon eine E-Mail gesendet, um ein Ersatzteil zu kaufen. Aber sie sagen, dass sie nicht verkaufen.

Ist das seltsam oder? Wenn Ihr Auto eine Panne hat, dann können Sie Ersatzteile kaufen, aber nicht für Ihr Fahrrad?

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Bitte entschuldigen Sie mein schlechtes Deutsch, ich komme aus Griechenland und ich benutze google übersetzen ...


----------



## JulianM. (3. Juli 2013)

Î¯ÏÏÏ Î¸Î± ÏÏÎ­ÏÎµÎ¹ Î½Î± ÏÏÎµÎ¯Î»ÎµÏÎµ ÏÏÎ¿Î½ ÏÏÎ¿ÏÏ Î³Î¹Î± Î½Î± ÏÎ¬ÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ± Î±Î½ÏÎ±Î»Î»Î±ÎºÏÎ¹ÎºÎ¬ ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÏÎ½Î±ÏÎ¼Î¿Î»Î¿Î³Î¿ÏÎ½ÏÎ±Î¹


----------



## grobi59 (3. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Muss man extra kaufen, kosten um die 40
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31039_Tuning-Kit-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=



Die passen für die 13er Dämpfer nicht.
Du brauchst diese hier für Dämpfer mit 9mm shaft!

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-CTD-9mm-Shaft--Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (3. Juli 2013)

Die 2 ganz großen, also 0,8 und 0,92 sind nur für LV Dämpfer.

Dazu hab ich jetzt mal ne Frage: hat das 13er die großen LV Dämpfer verbaut?


----------



## Nouse2112 (3. Juli 2013)

Soo es ist fertig  am Hinterrad hab ich heut 2 neue Schläuche durchgeblasen :-D aber naja egal


----------



## potzblitzer (3. Juli 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Soo es ist fertig  am Hinterrad hab ich heut 2 neue Schläuche durchgeblasen :-D aber naja egal




Sieht sehr gut aus! Sowas ähnliches hab ich mir für 2014 vorgenommen. Plus endlich die Kack Talas raus.

...und ich hab immer noch nicht mein Spacer drin *schääääm* 
Liegt aber vor allem daran, dass ich zurzeit non stop vor dem blöden  sitzen muss..


----------



## Nouse2112 (3. Juli 2013)

Ja die FOX Dämpfer und Gabel kommen als nächstes!! :-D das hab ich mir auch vorgenommen wart noch auf die 2014ner modele man muss ja auch mal sparen :-D


----------



## DiHo (3. Juli 2013)

giteart schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand ein Ersatzteil für den Rahmen benötigt?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das war schon mal ein Thema in "canyon Strive Teil 1" 
Da war das auch schon mit einer verdrehten 270° Box


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2013)

Endkich angekommen iund gleich mal n bissl umgebaut

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juli 2013)

immer schön anzuschaun


----------



## Drahtesel_ (4. Juli 2013)

Komisches Nerve AM... 

Ne, sieht gut aus!


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juli 2013)

Hab das Nerve so lang mitn Hochdruckreiniger bearbeitet, bis das rausgekommen is 

vorher sah es so aus


----------



## Drahtesel_ (4. Juli 2013)

So ein Hochdruckreiniger brauch ich auch...

Nur pass auf, wenn du zu lange drauf hälst ist es RAW   


Das Stealth in Verb. mit den Kashima Bling bling Fox Elementen kommt gut rüber. 

Allzeit gute Fahrt mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giteart (4. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich habe bereits mit Canyon gesprochen und sie sagte, um einen neuen Rahmen kaufen ...

Ich schaffte es, mit Wärme bedrängen und jetzt scheint es ok.


----------



## xaxadj (4. Juli 2013)

es ist schade, dass Canyon Ersatzteile im Bedarfsfall nicht verkaufen.
Ich besitze auch ein Strive (2012), und ich bin sehr besorgt über diesen Fall.

Es scheint, dass in solchen Fällen, Sie können nur das Fahrrad zurück zu schicken, oder eine neues frame zu kaufen.

Ich persönlich kenne giteart, wie wir vielfach zusammen fahren.

grüße aus Griechenland!


----------



## wholeStepDown (4. Juli 2013)

apropos neuen rahmen... geht bei euch auch gerade der carbon virus umher?
Der speci s-works enduro rahmen steht gerade hoch im Kurs. Vor 2 Wochen hatte den lediglich einer, mittlerweile sinds schon 4. Is aber auch ein geiles Gerät...


----------



## wholeStepDown (5. Juli 2013)

ich habe ein Angebot aus dem freundeskreis bekommen: meine 2012er 36er TALAS gegen eine 2011 36er VAN (mit 3 verschiedenen Federn), allerdings nur die R, nicht die RC (wie meine). Ist das grundsätzlich eher ein schlechter deal?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich muss morgen früh unseren Junior nach Gommersheim fahren und wollte danach das STRIVE ca. 4h auf der Marathonstrecke in Neustadt/Weinstrasse bewegen. Ist wer aus der Nähe der Interesse hätte mitzufahren?


----------



## DiHo (5. Juli 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich habe ein Angebot aus dem freundeskreis bekommen: meine 2012er 36er TALAS gegen eine 2011 36er VAN (mit 3 verschiedenen Federn), allerdings nur die R, nicht die RC (wie meine). Ist das grundsätzlich eher ein schlechter deal?



.....
ja


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juli 2013)

Konnte heute endlich die erste Ausfahrt machen, 14Bar im Dämpfer, fast perfekt, 5Bar in der Gabel, da muss noch einiges raus. Morgen werd ich weiter am Setup feilen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (5. Juli 2013)

geiles bild ;-)


----------



## Micha382 (5. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Konnte heute endlich die erste Ausfahrt machen, 14Bar im DÃ¤mpfer, fast perfekt, 5Bar in der Gabel, da muss noch einiges raus. Morgen werd ich weiter am Setup feilen.



Wie hast du den Flaschenhalter fest bekommen? Hattest du andere Schrauben?
Meine waren zu kurz und ich musste den Flaschenhalter ein wenig bearbeiten - war jetzt nach ein paar Ausfahrten wohl zuviel des Guten ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich hab die originalen schrauben genommen, waren lang genug, zumindest habmse eine ausfahrt gehalten, mal guggn was morgen passiert


----------



## Micha382 (5. Juli 2013)

Hmm glaub ich brauch nen neuen Flaschenhalter ð


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Juli 2013)

Hat hier schonmal jemand Probleme mit seiner Talas gehabt? Ist eine 12er. Ich hab nämlich ein Knacken im Berreich der Front, vor allem beim Starken bremsen bzw auch wenn ich Rückwärts Rolle und bremse

Heute hatte ich die Gabel draußen Steuersatz neu gefettet, aber knacken ist immer noch vorhanden. Bremse hat ich auch schon demontiert und montiert, werde ich aber morgen noch einmal machen.

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee woher es kommen könnte? Oder ist es am Ende die Gabel?

Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## Nouse2112 (5. Juli 2013)

das Prob hat ich, hatte heut alles auseinander geschraubt und alles gereinigt und schön getrocknet danach wieder scheen gefettet... also bei der kleinen probefahrt hat ich schonmal kein knacken aber mehr kann ich dir moin sagen! ;-)


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Juli 2013)

Was heißt "alles"


----------



## Nouse2112 (5. Juli 2013)

na hab die gabel vorne raus gebaut die das gabelrohr gereinigt da war überall staub und sand dran dann das rohr gereinigt den vorbau sauber gemacht die spacer joah und dann alles wieder zusammen gebaut und mit Drehmoment angezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (6. Juli 2013)

Das Knacken kommt meist von den Steckachsen
Montagepaste hilft


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juli 2013)

Hab auch schon die Schnellspanner der Gabel demontiert und gefettet, die Steckachse selbst natürlich auch 

Langsam weiß ich echt nicht mehr weiter.....


----------



## DiHo (6. Juli 2013)

hmm..........
Ist vielleicht die Bremsscheibe nicht richtig fest?
Oder die Bremsbeläge auf der Rückseite ganz leicht mit Kupferpaste behandeln.
Oder es sind ein paar Speichen locker, ansonsten hab ich da auch keine Ideen mehr


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juli 2013)

Hab jetzt Bremse demontiert, Belag gewechselt, mit lockerer Steckachse probiert...

Bremsscheibe hab ich auch schon kontrolliert, an alle Speichenkreuzungen hab ich bisschen Brunox

Mittlerweile glaub ich fast, dass es die Gabelkrone ist. Das knacken kommt auch aus der Gegend

Das Problem gab es scheinbar schön öfters -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=599747


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juli 2013)

und noch die andern 3 Bilder die ich gestern gemacht hab













heute 25km und 900hm gemacht, Gabelsetup muss ich noch n bissl mit dem Luftdruck spielen und auch bei den Reifen, gleiche Druck wie bei MuddyMarry und FatAlbert is nicht ideal...


----------



## Nouse2112 (6. Juli 2013)

also das Knacken ist auch wieder da werde die woche mal den steuersatz rausbauen und da alles sauber machen!


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juli 2013)

Hast du das knacken auch nur beim Bremsen? Macht es nur einmal knack oder mehrmals?

Bei mir mit hat es mit einem Knacks angefangen mittlerweile knackt es dreimal hintereinander 

Hab das knacken auch wenn ich das Rad auf den Kopf stell und dann die Gabel nach vorne und hinten bewege


----------



## Nouse2112 (6. Juli 2013)

meistens ist es wenn ich Bergauffahr also sobald ich last auf den lenker usw bring ist immer sehr sporadisch mein Kumpel hatte das gleiche prob er meint ich soll halt mal den steuersatz rausbauen, mal sehn wenns was bringt ist gut wenn nicht ja dann weis ich auch nicht weiter.
Es knackt mehrmals


----------



## DiHo (6. Juli 2013)

ist bestimmt die Gabelkrone
Jetzt nur die Frage wo bekommt man am schnellsten Ersatz?


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juli 2013)

Ab zu Toxo würde ich sagen. Garantie hab ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (6. Juli 2013)

Ja das geht da schnell
Eigentlich eher ein Fox 32er Problem, bei den altenn 36er war das die untere Achsklemmung (mit Haarrissen)


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juli 2013)

Jo schon komisch das ganze. Den Thread den ich eine Seite vorher verlinkt hatte, dort gab es das Problem auch bei den 36er Gabeln


----------



## DiHo (7. Juli 2013)

Manchmal frage ich mich doch was diese Bikehefte an Geld und sponsoring bekommen
Den Fox Krempel den ich kenne, bei meinen Mitfahrern, funktioniert bei keinem richtig.
Verkauft sich halt gut (alle Aufkleber runter nur nicht an der Gabel)
Da gefällt mir auch der Ausdruck "Kashima bling bling"
Da Entschuldige ich mich mal gleich im voraus, nicht böse sein ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## valmal86 (7. Juli 2013)

Ich hab auch schon viel gelesen zu den Fox Problemen und befürchte, dass das wie mit ärzten ist  man hört einfach meist die Horrorgeschichten und nicht die positiven, weil von denen jeder als standard ausgeht.

Ich hatte früher eine Fox 32 Talas, funktionierte einwandfrei. Jetzt eine Fox 36 Talas und die funktioniert auch soweit top. Das Ansprechverhalten könnte besser sein, ist es ja aber mit Kashima und RC2 statt RLC angeblich auch geworden.

Ich weiß also nicht so recht ob man eben nur die negativen erfahrungen liest und diejenigen mit positiven sich zurückhalten weil sie ja keinen bedarf zu "sudern" haben.

Was mich auch noch verwundern würde ist warum Premiumhersteller bei fox bleiben wenn die denn sooooooo schlecht sind. Sollten die natürlich teure Langzeitverträge oä haben dann wäre das eine Erklärung 

Und schon ist die Diskussion erfolgreich neu angestoßen


----------



## valmal86 (7. Juli 2013)

Achja ein Nachtrag:

ein Kollege ist mit einer 3 Jahre ungeserviceten 32er unterwegs.... funktioniert top!
ein Kollege ist mit einer 2 Jahre ungeserviceten 36er unterwegs.... funktioniert auch top!


----------



## DiHo (7. Juli 2013)

Nein Nein bitte keine Diskussion über Anbauteile das bringt nix,
jeder muß mit seinen Teilen glücklich werden.
Das war nur eine (meine) Meinung

Im Prinzip funktionieren ja alle Anbauteile jedes Herstellers und ich glaube auch das man mehr schlechtes hört als gutes.


----------



## valmal86 (7. Juli 2013)

genau das wollt ich sagen  und den leuten ein bisschen die angst vor bikes mit fox elementen nehmen  wenn das nämlich so weitergeht werden die Füchse in unseren wäldern bald aussterben


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Juli 2013)

Traurig aber wahr, es ist wirklich die Gabel.

Hab sie gerade eben ausgebaut, alles abgeschraubt und kopfüber auf den Boden gestellt und dabei Druck auf den Schaft ausgeübt -> Knack

Morgen mal Toxo belästigen


----------



## DiHo (7. Juli 2013)

endlich warm und dann das
aber ich glaube das geht schnell bei toxo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikk72 (7. Juli 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Wenn du sie so fest angezogen hast, dass sie durchdreht, ist offentlich irgendwas kaputt gegangen. Das könnte das Gewinde der Schraube, das Gewinde der ahead-Kralle, oder die ahead-kralle selbst sein. Ich tippe auf eines der Gewinde.
> Edit: Wobei, wenn die Schraube immer weiter durchdreht, kann eigentlich nicht die ahead-Kralle selbst sein. Die würde ja irgendwann oben ankommen. Also gut für dich. Vermutlich ne neue Schraube besorgen und gut.



Ok, danke! Also auch nichts technisch gefährliches, da kein Spiel vorhanden und der Vorbau alles hält, oder?


----------



## Shabba (7. Juli 2013)

Bei mir knackts auch schon ne Weile aber eher aus der Mitte wenn ich aufstehe und einfeder. Es ist ein 3 maliges knacken.  Folgendes hab ich schon geprüft.  Achsen 
, Kurbel,  Tretlager, Lager Hinterbau mal angeschaut, anbauteile 360 grad box , züge die in rahmen gehen, kettenblatt schrauben. 

Derzeit hab ich kein bock mehr zu suchen aber es nervt, vielleicht hat jemand ja auch ne Idee.


----------



## StereoBifi (7. Juli 2013)

ne kurze Frage die nix mitm Knacken zu tun hat

Besteht die Möglichkeit die Stand/Tauchrohre meiner Talas 34 CTD 160mm zu Tauschen(als Ersatzteil von FOX direkt) oder muss ich mir ne neue Gabel kaufen?

viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## DiHo (7. Juli 2013)

Shabba schrieb:


> Bei mir knackts auch schon ne Weile aber eher aus der Mitte wenn ich aufstehe und einfeder. Es ist ein 3 maliges knacken.  Folgendes hab ich schon geprüft.  Achsen
> , Kurbel,  Tretlager, Lager Hinterbau mal angeschaut, anbauteile 360 grad box , züge die in rahmen gehen, kettenblatt schrauben.
> 
> Derzeit hab ich kein bock mehr zu suchen aber es nervt, vielleicht hat jemand ja auch ne Idee.



Pedale oder Sattel fällt mir da noch ein


----------



## Flachgauer05 (7. Juli 2013)

so, heut erste Ausfahrt mit mein 2 Tage alten Spielgefährten, noch ein wenig am Fahrwerk rumexperimentieren aber soweit fährt es sich ganz gut 

natürlich wird am Bike noch was verändert, bis es zu 100% passt...

leider hatte ich schon mit der Reverb Pech gehabt, beim probesitzen federte sie, trotz mehrfachen entlüften gut 4,5 cm ein...

sie geht kommende Woche zurück zu Canyon...

aber sonst ist das Strive ein tolles Bike 

Grüße aus Salzburg


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juli 2013)

Ich muss immer noch n setup für die gabel finden, 4bar und immer noch zu hart. Dämpfer bin ich bei 13bar, passt perfekt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (7. Juli 2013)

umwerferadapterplatte abbauen, schrauben reinigen und mit paste wieder rein. Schon war mein knacken weg. Auf dem weg dorthin wurden natürlich lager usw. Auch gemacht...


----------



## Flachgauer05 (7. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich muss immer noch n setup für die gabel finden, 4bar und immer noch zu hart. Dämpfer bin ich bei 13bar, passt perfekt.



grob passt es schon bei mir, zum feintuning nehm ich die Dämpferpumpe mit on Tour und teste unterschiedliche Druckeinstellungen

hab schöne SingleTrail Touren vor der Tür, die eine Schleife bilden, da kann ich immer wieder rauf und runter fahren jeweils mit anderen Setup 

Grüße


----------



## Mecka-Joe (7. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich muss immer noch n setup für die gabel finden, 4bar und immer noch zu hart. Dämpfer bin ich bei 13bar, passt perfekt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



Bei welchem Körpergewicht?

Gruß Joe


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juli 2013)

Flachgauer05 schrieb:


> grob passt es schon bei mir, zum feintuning nehm ich die Dämpferpumpe mit on Tour und teste unterschiedliche Druckeinstellungen
> 
> hab schöne SingleTrail Touren vor der Tür, die eine Schleife bilden, da kann ich immer wieder rauf und runter fahren jeweils mit anderen Setup
> 
> Grüße



Is bei mir nich anders, pumpe is immer dabei und hinterm haus gibs tolle trails.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juli 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Bei welchem Körpergewicht?
> 
> Gruß Joe



Fahrfertig um die 70kg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nouse2112 (7. Juli 2013)

ich wiege gute 100  fahr die Gabel mit gut 10 Bar  kann mir das mit 4 bar garnet vorstellen da ist die doch butter weich?!?


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr meine 36er mit rund 3.5 bar/50psi ^^


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juli 2013)

Die 36er bin ich am Strive mit knapp 2,5 Bar gefahren, am Swoop und Cagua sogar nur mit 2 Bar und da war noch platz für weniger.


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Juli 2013)

dachte 45psi sind minimum


----------



## Nouse2112 (7. Juli 2013)

ich find die eigentlich schon recht weich bei der fahrt.... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (7. Juli 2013)

Flachgauer05 schrieb:


> so, heut erste Ausfahrt mit mein 2 Tage alten Spielgefährten, noch ein wenig am Fahrwerk rumexperimentieren aber soweit fährt es sich ganz gut
> 
> natürlich wird am Bike noch was verändert, bis es zu 100% passt...
> 
> ...



Nicht zu Canyon schicken das dauert zu lange....
E-mail an Sportimport senden
Mit kurzer Fehlerbeschreibung und Fahrradrechnungs Kopie zu Sportimport schicken dann kommt innerhalb ein paar Tagen eine neue Stütze


----------



## Flachgauer05 (7. Juli 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Nicht zu Canyon schicken das dauert zu lange....
> E-mail an Sportimport senden
> Mit kurzer Fehlerbeschreibung und Fahrradrechnungs Kopie zu Sportimport schicken dann kommt innerhalb ein paar Tagen eine neue Stütze



Danke für den Tip, 
ich wohne zwar in Salzburg aber die Grenze ist nicht weit weg, hab das Bike auch innerhalb von Deutschland schicken lassen...

hab auch erstmal nur eine Mail an die Canyon Werkstatt geschickt,
mal schaun wann sie sich melden bzw wie ihr weiteres Vorgehen ist...

ein befreundeter Bike Mechaniker meinte es könnte grundsätzlich zu wenig Öl in der Stütze sein
für mich ist eine absenkbare Stütze absoluter Neuland 

Grüße


----------



## DiHo (7. Juli 2013)

Flachgauer05 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip,
> ich wohne zwar in Salzburg aber die Grenze ist nicht weit weg, hab das Bike auch innerhalb von Deutschland schicken lassen...
> 
> hab auch erstmal nur eine Mail an die Canyon Werkstatt geschickt,
> ...


Sportimport ist der Generalimporteur in deutschland (canyon muß die ja auch da hin schicken) ich hatte meine neue Stütze innerhalb einer Woche.
Also bei mir wars auch so, die Stütze hat sich zwei cm abgesenkt beim aufsitzen, die ist dann defekt und wird ausgetauscht 
(wie das mit Österreich ist weiß ich leider nicht, dann müßte halt alles in deutschland über die Bühne gehen)
Grüße


----------



## Tier (7. Juli 2013)

Meine Reverb geht auch morgen zu Sport-Import.
Das geringe seitliche Spiel stört mich nicht. 
Auch nicht das sich die Stütze nicht wie beschrieben am Sattel hochziehen lässt.
Neuerdings sackt sie aber leider auch ein paar cm ein.

Wenn sie mir ne neue schicken ärgere ich mich jetzt schon, da mir die 125er eigentlich ein Stück zu kurz ist. Naja ich weiß...meckern auf hohem Niveau. 

Müsste übrigens das 2011er oder 2012er Modell sein, mit dem silbernem Verschlussring.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte mal wieder eine kompetente Service-Beraterin bei Canyon am Telefon....

Aussage von ihr ich MUSS die Gabel über Canyon einschicken und das ganze dauert 3-4 

Bei Toxo angerufen. Egal ob Firma oder Privatperson 48 Std bei Garantiefällen und ich kann die Gabel direkt zu ihnen schicken

Solche Fehlinformationen kann ich doch nicht am Telefon durch geben!!

Edit: Noch mal bei Canyon angerufen: Der nächste Berater meinte ich muss auf jeden Fall einen Service mit machen lassen, kann die Gabel aber auch zu Toxo direkt schicken. Wird aber auch seine Zeit dauern.
Bin gerade auf 180! Die wissen scheinbar echt nicht bescheid dort


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Juli 2013)

Alles was nicht den Rahmen oder deren hauseigenen Teile angeht, immer direkt zum Hersteller/Grosshändler.

Spart nicht nur Zeit sondern auch Nerven


----------



## wholeStepDown (8. Juli 2013)

wer hat hier sein rad auch mit verbogenem schaltwerk bekommen?

Ich hatte meins vor einem Jahr bekommen- Schaltwerk verbogen und Box hat geknackt. Wiederbekommen- Schaltwerk immer noch verbogen. War mir aber zu blöd, das Teil noch mal einzuschicken und fahren ging auch so. Habe aber seit einiger Zeit nun Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk und habe mir ein neues bestellt (XT Shadow +)- meint ihr, ich solle da noch mal anklopfen bei canyon oder hat das jetzt gar kein zopf mehr?


----------



## DiHo (8. Juli 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal wieder eine kompetente Service-Beraterin bei Canyon am Telefon....
> 
> Aussage von ihr ich MUSS die Gabel über Canyon einschicken und das ganze dauert 3-4
> 
> ...



Einfach  mit Rechnungskopie und Fehlerbeschreibung zu Toxo schicken das geht schneller.
Der service wird wohl für das ganze Rad gedacht sein.


----------



## Freakrr (8. Juli 2013)

@wholeStepDown

Auf jeden Fall bei denen anfragen. Das Schaltwerk wurde beim 2012er Strive auf Garantie in ein XT mit Shadow+ getauscht. (Chainsuck)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (8. Juli 2013)

Wobei der Chainsuck nichts mit dem Schaltwerk zu tun hatte!! Ich hab die RF Kurbel getauscht seit dem ist es weg! ^^


----------



## Freakrr (8. Juli 2013)

Laut Canyon schon.....wollte auch die E13 Kettenführung haben. Am Telefon sagte man mir dann, dass der Fehler bereits mehrfach reklamiert wurde und der Fehler von den Mechanikern eindeutig dem Schaltewerk zugordnet wurde.

Hab dann nur ein neues Schaltwerk bekommen und seither keine Klemmer mehr.


----------



## Nouse2112 (8. Juli 2013)

bei mir gings weiter! :-D 
Die E13 Führung passt ja angeblich nicht ans 2012er laut Canyon ^^


----------



## Freakrr (8. Juli 2013)

Geunau, wegen Sonderanfertigung. Aber lass ich raten...passt doch!?


----------



## Nouse2112 (8. Juli 2013)

ich habs nicht probiert! aber frag mich warum die nicht passen sollte?!?


----------



## DiHo (8. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube E-13 ist isg o5 und das Strive hat isg o3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (8. Juli 2013)

Beim Nerve isses weder 05 noch 03, ich kann mir aber schwer orstellen, dass E13 da ne eigene Führung anfertigt.


----------



## Quiesel (8. Juli 2013)

@Boardi05: gibts was neues von der optimalen Fahrwerkseintellung?


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich muss immer noch n setup für die gabel finden, 4bar und immer noch zu hart. Dämpfer bin ich bei 13bar, passt perfekt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2





Quiesel schrieb:


> @Boardi05: gibts was neues von der optimalen Fahrwerkseintellung?



is der letzte Stand der dinge, muss mal guggn ob ich jetzt unter 4 Bar gehe oder ob ich die Gabel erstmal so weiterfahre, das ganze bessert sich ja, wenn die Gabel eingefahren is.


----------



## Quiesel (8. Juli 2013)

Okay. Ich muss mich mal mit Klamotten und Ausrüstung wiegen. Dann kann ich ja auch nochmal berichten, was ich fürn Druck fahre. War jetzt am Wochenende ne Strecke mit guten Sprüngen fahren...hat soweit echt gut funktioniert.


----------



## valmal86 (8. Juli 2013)

also ich kann nur sagen, dass auf meinen 2013er rahmen die 2012er Kefü drauf passt 

zu meinem Setup:

Fahrfertige 96kg
Gabel (2012er 36er RLC) 4,5 bar mit ein bisschen reserve. 3 rebound klicks von ganz schnell weg. 3 klicks low speed compression. bei 4 bar schlug sie mir letztens durch.
dämpfer (2012er rp23) 15,8 bar (230 psi) 4 klicks von ganz schnell weg.


----------



## wholeStepDown (8. Juli 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Laut Canyon schon.....wollte auch die E13 Kettenführung haben. Am Telefon sagte man mir dann, dass der Fehler bereits mehrfach reklamiert wurde und der Fehler von den Mechanikern eindeutig dem Schaltewerk zugordnet wurde.
> 
> Hab dann nur ein neues Schaltwerk bekommen und seither keine Klemmer mehr.



hast du deine mühle dafür einschicken müssen?


----------



## Freakrr (8. Juli 2013)

Ja, war nach einer Woche zurück. Allerdings war das noch im März, jetzt wird es wohl etwas länger dauern.  Einfach mal an der Hotline anfragen....


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Juli 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Einfach  mit Rechnungskopie und Fehlerbeschreibung zu Toxo schicken das geht schneller.
> Der service wird wohl für das ganze Rad gedacht sein.




Service war nicht für das ganze Rad gedacht, da ich ihnen nur die Gabel geschickt hätte. Außerdem war es erst beim Service 

Der Typ meinte, dass ich einen Service an der Gabel machen lassen MUSS


----------



## Dani3000 (8. Juli 2013)

Nachdem ich neulich bereits das Knackproblem meines ´12er Strive ESX beklagt habe, gibt es nun neues von der Front:

Meine 270° Box schleift am Rahmen, welcher sich regelrecht in die Box gefräst hat. Könnte bitte jemand Bilder einer funktionstüchtigen 270° Box hochladen - ich benötige die Draufsicht auf die Lagerstelle, die die Box mit dem Unterrohr verbindet (da ist auch die SAG-Anzeige integriert). 

Gibt es bei euch gegenüber der SAG-Anzeige einen sichtbaren Spalt zwischen Box und Rahmen? Bei mir nämlich nicht.... :/


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Juli 2013)

Heute gings eigentlich saugut, ich blei vorerst bei 4bar und 14bar, für "Park" werd ich hinten noch n bissl nachhelfen, aber so passt es ganz gut. Bergauf ging es heute auch schon besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (8. Juli 2013)

Hoffe das hilft weiter


----------



## Dani3000 (8. Juli 2013)

Danke! Auch bei Dir ist kaum Luft zwischen Box und Rahmen :/ Aber es sieht im Gegensatz zu meinem Rahmen alles exakt parallel aus.
Ich poste morgen mal ein Vergleichsbild von meiner Box-Rahmen-Verbindung, mal sehen was Canyon zu diesem Gewährleistungsfall sagt (und viel wichtiger: wir lange die für die Behebung benötigen)


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Juli 2013)

is mj2013, aber vllt hilft es


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Juli 2013)

Was meinst du mit Luft zwischen Rahmen und Box? Meine wurde erst Ende April neu gemacht


----------



## Dani3000 (8. Juli 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Luft zwischen Rahmen und Box? Meine wurde erst Ende April neu gemacht



Auf Bild 1 Deins Vorposters sieht man die Verbindung von 270 Grad Box zum Unterrohr. Diese zwei Teile verlaufen bei mir NICHT parallel. Deshalb schneidet sich der Rahmen in die Box. 
Mich hat interessiert wie viel Spiel / Bewegungsspielraum eigentlich vorhanden sein sollte, um Materialanrieb an Box und Rahmen zu vermeiden.


----------



## mcWolfgang (9. Juli 2013)

Stell doch mal Bilder rein. Das man mal sieht was genau du meinst.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2013)

Fährt hier jemand hinten ne 203 Scheibe?


----------



## Dani3000 (9. Juli 2013)

Man kann es auf den Bildern echt schlecht erkennen, aber die Box ist nicht gerade (parallel zum Rahmen ausgerichtet), sondern ist etwas nach hinten links verdreht. Das kann man am Spaltmaß der rechten Cap of Axis (Stirnlochkappe) erkennen.


----------



## Dani3000 (9. Juli 2013)

Gut, dass nur ein Foto angehangen wurde -.-

Hier das zweite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcWolfgang (9. Juli 2013)

Man erkennt es wirklich schlecht, aber wenn man es weiß fällt es auf das die Box ein klein wenig schief ist. Da wird dir aber nur Rücksprache mit Canyon was nützen. Das kannst du ja schlecht selber beheben.


----------



## Micha382 (9. Juli 2013)

@Boardi05

Sag mal gibt es bei euch Shops wo ich gescheite Flatpedal-Schuhe bekomme?
Hab mir die Teva Links bestellt, bin mir aber wegen der Grösse nicht 100% sicher und fahr morgen nach Meran.
Bekomm ich da was, bzw. gibt's da ein wenig Auswahl denn dann schicke ich die Tevas zurück und schau mich vor Ort um...


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2013)

Ne recht viele Shops haben wir leider nicht. 

WEnnde in Bozen bist und auf der MeBo (Schnellstraße) einfährts, nimm die ausfahrt nach Nals und fahr zum ToBike in Nals http://www.tobike-nals.it/Tobike_Nals/TOBIKE.html, falls der nix hat, einfach in Lana beim Staffler vorbeischaun http://www.lanarad.com/. In Meran fällt mir spontan der Fakieshop (k.a. ob der was hat http://www.fakieshop.com/local/) und der Mirko (http://www.mcbike.it/MCBike/Store.html) ein.

Bleibste länger in Meran?


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2013)

Is jemand schon mal so was passiert?


----------



## sirios (9. Juli 2013)

Wo hast Du das denn her? Man munkelt ja, dass die Speichen von den Sun Ringlé Rädern sich mal gerne selbstständig machen aber sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2013)

Aus dem ital. Forum, scheints is der Herr ein längeren Wurzelteppich runtergebrettert, dann gabs n knall und er lag im gebüsch, genaueres hab ich nachgefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (9. Juli 2013)

ist mir passiert am VR nach Baumkontakt durch schlecht gelandeten Sprung.


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. Juli 2013)

Wollte gerade sagen, das war wohl die Scheibe die einmal da durchgesägt ist!


----------



## Nouse2112 (9. Juli 2013)

Also bei meinen Sun LR waren au nach jeder ausfahrt die Speichen locker! Bringt das was wenn man die dann einschickt ooder eher nicht?!?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (9. Juli 2013)

einschicken dauert Jahre, vor Ort nachspannen (lassen), ist da besser


----------



## Nouse2112 (9. Juli 2013)

ich hab die nach jeder tour nach spannen müssen hab ja jetzt neue LR. Deswegen dacht ich mir ich schick die mal ein und verkauf dann die neuen :-D


----------



## Fuzzyhead (9. Juli 2013)

aso, das macht dann mehr sinn


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juli 2013)

Mir sagt man unmögliche Defekte nach aber sowas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt oder gesehen


----------



## DiHo (9. Juli 2013)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand die Lager an der Box getauscht?
Und bekommt man die bei Canyon? (sind ja fast alles die blöden "V" Lager)


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (9. Juli 2013)

Kann man die Speichen von den Chargern nicht irgendwie fixieren? Und wisst ihr was man für den kompletten Charger LRS im Bikemarkt verlangen kann?
LG


----------



## D-charger (9. Juli 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Kann man die Speichen von den Chargern nicht irgendwie fixieren? Und wisst ihr was man für den kompletten Charger LRS im Bikemarkt verlangen kann?
> LG



Das, was man verlangen kann, ist zu wenig. Ich habe mir einen anderen LRS gekauft und die Charger lediglich als Ersatz behalten. Es soll Leute geben die Leinöl an die Nippel gegeben haben. Das verharzt an der Luft und soll ein wenig Abhilfe schaffen. Andere Lösung sind komplett andere Speichen und Nippel, anstatt wheelsmith welche von Sapim. Canyon selber bietet aus leidvoller Erfahrung keine sinnvolle Hilfe an ausser das die defekten Laufräder immer wieder ausgebessert werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nr5 (9. Juli 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie diese Plastik-teile bezeichnet werden und 
ob es einen robusteren Ersatz dafür gibt? Das Bike ist erst ein paar Wochen alt und vor allem am oberen zeigen sich deutliche Schleifspuren und  erste Risse...


----------



## DiHo (10. Juli 2013)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand die Lager an der Box getauscht?
Und bekommt man die bei Canyon? (sind ja fast alles die blöden "V" Lager
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Fuzzyhead (10. Juli 2013)

@_Nr5_:

bei Canyon Stunk machen?

Ansonsten bei Chainreactioncycles.com:

unteres: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66366

oberes: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66367


----------



## Nr5 (10. Juli 2013)

Danke Fuzzyhead genau danach hab ich gesucht!



Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> @_Nr5_:
> 
> bei Canyon Stunk machen?



Das hab ich hinter mir... wegen der krassen Lieferverzögerung des neuen Strive. Stunk muss ich derzeit keinen machen. Ich frage freundlich an, bei einer sehr liebenswürdigen Dame  des Canyon-Kundendienstes, die mich bisher nicht enttäuscht hat. Und promt habe ich die Zusage das Teil, auf Kulanz, kostenfrei, zugesendet zu bekommen.
Das war nicht das erste mal, dass das so geklappt hat und mal ehrlich genau so sollte "Kundendienst" auch sein.



Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> @_Ansonsten bei Chainreactioncycles.com:
> 
> unteres: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66366
> 
> oberes: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66367_


_

Danke trotzdem für die Adressen. So wie die Teile beschaffen sind werd ich über kurz oder lang sicherlich wieder Ersatz beschaffen müssen... 

PS.: Gibts da wirklich nichts robusteres?_


----------



## wholeStepDown (11. Juli 2013)

Nr5 schrieb:


> ...Ich frage freundlich an, bei einer sehr liebenswürdigen Dame  des Canyon-Kundendienstes, die mich bisher nicht enttäuscht hat. Und promt habe ich die Zusage das Teil, auf Kulanz, kostenfrei, zugesendet zu bekommen....



Hast du da eine direkte Durchwahl? Ich bin zumindest letztes Jahr am besten damit gefahren, direkt in der Werkstatt anzurufen. Wegen dem Schaltwerk hab ich am Mo das Garantiedings auf der Webseite ausgefüllt- kam bisher allerdings noch nichts. Letztes Jahr bin ich da relativ schnell zurückgerufen worden.


----------



## Nr5 (11. Juli 2013)

Nö, ganz so einfach wirds einem dann doch nicht gemacht


----------



## Sadem (11. Juli 2013)

Hoi zusammen, habe nun auch vor bei meinem 2013er Strive den Fox Float CTD factory gegen den X Fusion Vector HLR AIR auszutauschen. Da das mein erster Dämpfertausch wird, wollte ich nochmal kurz nachfragen was ich da beachten muss. Wie ich mir hier zusammenrecherchiert habe, sollte der Dämpfer ja passen, auch wenn Canyon erstmal sagt dass man den Dämpfer nicht tauschen soll. Das Problem scheint zu sein dass Canyon beim Strive Nadellager verwendet, die man nicht einfach tauschen kann. Wie gehe ich da also vor? Es wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir das kurz erklären könntet. 
Des weiteren, gibt es verschiedene Versionen von dem Vector, was die Einbauhöhe betrifft? Es gibt ja 3 verschieden und ich denke Länge/Hub: 215/63 mm sollte stimmen.  Brauche ich da sonst noch irgendwelche Unterlegscheiben oder so?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## steph4n (11. Juli 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon mal jemand die Lager an der Box getauscht?
> Und bekommt man die bei Canyon? (sind ja fast alles die blöden "V" Lager
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Lager meiner Box (2011er Modell) erst kürzlich getauscht, ging relativ problemlos.
Die Lager kannst du bei Canyon holen oder du bestellt irgendwo anders die passenden Industrielager. Ich habe zu SKF 61802 2RS gegriffen, weil Canyon zu langsam und zu teuer war.

Welches Lager du wo brauchst findest du hier.

Bei mir war ein Lager komplett defekt und eins lief sehr rau. Ich habe aber direkt alle 4 der Box getauscht. Hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt, der Hinterbau spricht wieder richtig gut an


----------



## DarkListener (11. Juli 2013)

@Sadem

den Dämpfer brauchst du in 200mm Einbaulänge mit 57mm Hub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (11. Juli 2013)

DarkListener schrieb:


> @_Sadem_
> 
> den Dämpfer brauchst du in 200mm Einbaulänge mit 57mm Hub


 
Ah ok, danke da hab ich dann die Höhe von meinem Fox falsch rausgefunden, bin leider grad ned bei meinem Bike. 

Und bezüglich nadellager, was muss ich da beachten??


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juli 2013)

Nadellager kann man bei Canyon kaufen und auch das Einpresswerkzeug, so glaub hab ich das gelesen


----------



## Sadem (11. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nadellager kann man bei Canyon kaufen und auch das Einpresswerkzeug, so glaub hab ich das gelesen


 
Ah ok hab das tool auf der homepage gefunden. Dann brauch ich aber doch gar keine neuen lager wenn ich das auspresswerkzaug habe, oder? Ich press die lager aus dem Fox raus in den neuen Dämpfer rein und fertig, oder?


----------



## JulianM. (11. Juli 2013)

Aufpassen beim nadellader, ist eigentlich nicht zum ein und auspressen da, aber wenn du aufpasst geht's schon.


----------



## mcWolfgang (11. Juli 2013)

Zum Dämpfer kann ich nur sagen, sehr gute Wahl!  Ich fahr den auch und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit. Eine Investition die sich lohnen wird. Kannst ja mal berichten wenn alles verbaut ist und du dein Setup gefunden hast. Wäre mal Interessant was andere so fahren in der Kombi. Ich habe ihn gebraucht von jemandem gekauft der ihn ebenfalls im Strive hatte.


----------



## DiHo (11. Juli 2013)

steph4n schrieb:


> Ich habe die Lager meiner Box (2011er Modell) erst kürzlich getauscht, ging relativ problemlos.
> Die Lager kannst du bei Canyon holen oder du bestellt irgendwo anders die passenden Industrielager. Ich habe zu SKF 61802 2RS gegriffen, weil Canyon zu langsam und zu teuer war.
> 
> Welches Lager du wo brauchst findest du hier.
> ...



Erstmal Danke für die Antwort
Ich bin unsicher weil da V-2RS in der Teileliste steht.
Passen denn die normalen 2RS da auch rein?
Steht das "V" nicht für Lager ohne Innenschale?
Und was wollte denn Canyon für so einen Lagersatz haben?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (12. Juli 2013)

Hab nach langem suchen gefunden was "V" bedeutet, es heißt Vollrollig also ohne Haltekäfig und mehr Rollen.
Ich werde mal suchen ob ich ein passendes Zylinderrollenlager finde das müßte ja eigentlich noch besser die Kräfte aufnehmen.


----------



## steph4n (12. Juli 2013)

Canyon wollte 11,50 pro Lager, die SKF haben ca. 8 gekostet (vermutlich die selben Lager) und nachdem 2Tage für eine Bestellbestätigung gebraucht hat, habe ich die SKF genommen.


----------



## xc9 (12. Juli 2013)

steph4n schrieb:


> Canyon wollte 11,50 pro Lager, die SKF haben ca. 8 gekostet (vermutlich die selben Lager) und nachdem 2Tage für eine Bestellbestätigung gebraucht hat, habe ich die SKF genommen.



HALLO ;

hast Du die Nummer von SKF?


----------



## akfak (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab mein Canyon Stive ESX 9 sl seit knapp 2 Jahren. Gestern hab ich mir bei einer gemütlichen Ausfahrt nach einem Sprung die 270° box verbogen. Klingt ********...ist es auch. Canyon will mir gegen Bezahlung keine Neue schicken und verlangt, dass ich das komplette Bike einsende. Die nicht sehr nette Dame der Hotline hat mir aber gesagt, dass man die Box auch von anderen Herstellern bekommt und ich solle mal googlen. Was soll das denn? Hat hier jemand ein paar klärende Worte?
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Nr5 (12. Juli 2013)

akfak schrieb:


> ~~~ Die nicht sehr nette Dame der Hotline hat mir aber gesagt, dass man die Box auch von anderen Herstellern bekommt und ich solle mal googlen. Was soll das denn? ~~~



Ups...
na da hast du (möglicherweise selbst etwas ungeduldig?) offensichtlich die "Kehrseite" der Canyon-Hotline erwischt. Aus eigener Erfahrung..., empfehle ich dir, einen Brief/eMail an die Leitung des Kundendienstes zu schreiben. Gib das Gespräch mit der Dame, aus deiner Sicht wieder. Nenne Namen! Das kann Wunder bewirken...

PS.: ich vermute, ich weis mit wem du gesprochen hast -[


----------



## akfak (12. Juli 2013)

Hab jetzt nochmals angerufen und es führt kein Weg am Einsenden vorbei. Nach Ansicht von Canyon ist die Box ein Rahmenbestandteil (stimmt ja auch  und kann dadurch nur in Verbindung mit dem kompletten Rahmen begutachtet werden. Einzelne Rahmenteile werden nicht versendet oder ersetzt...
Ist natürlich Mist so mitten in der Saison....

Danke für den Tipp mit der Mail an den Leiter Kundendienst. Werde ich machen bevor ich den Rahmen einsende. 

schönes Wochenende


----------



## xaxadj (12. Juli 2013)

This exact same thing has happened 4-5 pages before. See this post:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10742362&postcount=2340

at first canyon answered him to send it back or buy a new frame (because of no warranty claim in this case). But after some emails and some posts in their facebook page, they accepted to send the frame back and replace only this part with some cost (labor and spare part).

Maybe you have to be a little bit more aggressive with these stuff.

Sorry for the english, I am a greek guy, Ich kann gut deutsch verstehen aber ich kann nicht so gut deutsch schreiben

If english are not accepted please tell me I will not write again, only in german from now on...


----------



## sirios (12. Juli 2013)

No worries! I guess as long as you do not write something in Greek, it is Ok for the majority (e.g. my knowledge in Greek is pretty low )



xaxadj schrieb:


> This exact same thing has happened 4-5 pages before. See this post:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10742362&postcount=2340
> 
> at first canyon answered him to send it back or buy a new frame (because of no warranty claim in this case). But after some emails and some posts in their facebook page, they accepted to send the frame back and replace only this part with some cost (labor and spare part).
> ...


----------



## wholeStepDown (12. Juli 2013)

Leute, ich brauch ma eure Hilfe:
ich bin ja davon ausgegangen, dass mein XT schaltwerk verbogen ist, weswegen ich mir das XT shadow + rausgelassen habe.
Heute montiert, probeweise mit neuem Schaltauge + Schraube, aber das Ergebnis ist das selbe wie beim XT- das Schaltwerk neigt sich nach rechts, was wohl auf dem Bild gut zu sehen ist. Das ist unabhängig davon, auf welchem Blatt ich vorne bin.

Ich bin gerade relativ ratlos- näxten So gehts eine Woche an Gardasee und bemerkbar macht sich das ganze durch unsaubere Schaltvorgänge (das 2t kleinste Ritzel wird immer übersprungen, egal wie die Zugspannung ist) und ein Klackern bei Belastung (ich vermute durch die Schrägstellung).
Hat mir jemand einen Tipp/Rat, woran das liegen könnte?
Danke!


----------



## Nouse2112 (12. Juli 2013)

also um nochmal auf das knacken an meinem Strive zurück zukommen es ist wech at heut den ganzen rahmen nackig in einzelteilen liegen. 
Alles gereinigt neu gefettet mit dem dazugehörigen NM angezogen joah und nun ist es wech. 
Leider kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen wo das her kam! :-D 
Was mir nur aufgefallen ist das in der Bohrung von der Kurbel mal derbe dreck drin war! 
und die lager au total sandig waren! @wholeStepdpwn das sieht mehr aus wie wenn der komplette untere teil vom Schaltwerk krumm steht... aber das gleiche prob war bei meinem XT Schaltwerk auch. Seit dem ich Sram verbaut hab ist das wech!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilsen (12. Juli 2013)

Ich bin gerade relativ ratlos- näxten So gehts eine Woche an Gardasee und bemerkbar macht sich das ganze durch unsaubere Schaltvorgänge (das 2t kleinste Ritzel wird immer übersprungen, egal wie die Zugspannung ist) und ein Klackern bei Belastung (ich vermute durch die Schrägstellung).
Hat mir jemand einen Tipp/Rat, woran das liegen könnte?
Danke![/QUOTE]

Schaltauge verbogen?


----------



## DiHo (13. Juli 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Leute, ich brauch ma eure Hilfe:
> ich bin ja davon ausgegangen, dass mein XT schaltwerk verbogen ist, weswegen ich mir das XT shadow + rausgelassen habe.
> Heute montiert, probeweise mit neuem Schaltauge + Schraube, aber das Ergebnis ist das selbe wie beim XT- das Schaltwerk neigt sich nach rechts, was wohl auf dem Bild gut zu sehen ist. Das ist unabhängig davon, auf welchem Blatt ich vorne bin.
> 
> ...


Kannst du mal bitte ein Bild von der Seite machen?
oder von unten?
Das sieht nach verbogenem Schaltauge aus.
Bei mir geht das eher leicht nach links


----------



## DiHo (13. Juli 2013)

kilsen schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade relativ ratlos- näxten So gehts eine Woche an Gardasee und bemerkbar macht sich das ganze durch unsaubere Schaltvorgänge (das 2t kleinste Ritzel wird immer übersprungen, egal wie die Zugspannung ist) und ein Klackern bei Belastung (ich vermute durch die Schrägstellung).
> Hat mir jemand einen Tipp/Rat, woran das liegen könnte?
> Danke!



Schaltauge verbogen?[/quote]
Beim Nerve brechen die Schaltaugen schnell (bei der oberen Bohrung), halten zwar noch am Rahmen, führen aber das Schaltwerk nicht mehr richtig


----------



## wholeStepDown (13. Juli 2013)

Mach morgen noch mal n bild. Aber wie ich meinte, ich habs mit einem neuen ersatz schaltauge probiert- beide schaltaugen und/oder beide schaltwerke verbogen wäre schon sehr dubios?


----------



## JulianM. (13. Juli 2013)

Hatte das Problem in ner ähnliches Ausführung auch. Bei mir war im Endeffekt das schaltauge total krumm und der Käfig des schaltwerks auch.
Wenn du das schaltauge an Rahmen festschraubst, acht darauf dass es grade in diesem Loch da unten sitzt, da kann dank Ungenauigkeiten auch Spiel entstehen


----------



## grobi59 (13. Juli 2013)

Was denkt ihr was ich für eine 2013er talas 34 Factory bei eBay bzw im bikemarkt bekommen kann?
400 km gefahren, nix dran!


----------



## mcWolfgang (13. Juli 2013)

Bei mir steht gerade ein Ketten Wechsel an. Verbaut ist ja original eine KMC Kette, zumindest bei mir. Kann auch nichts negatives darüber berichten. Bin nur unsicher ob ich wieder eine bestellen soll oder doch zur sram Kette Wechsel. Hat schon mal jemand beim Wechsel eine KMC drauf gemacht?


----------



## Nouse2112 (13. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab alles auf Sram gewechselt Kassette Kurbel Schaltwerk Umwerfer und Kette hab ich die drauf
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Kette/Kette-10fach-Sram-PC-1091-Powerchain-Kette.html
Kann nichts schlechtes Drüber sagen! ;-)


----------



## Dani3000 (13. Juli 2013)

Während der gestrigen Fahrt zum Wallberg ist mir doch tatsächlich die Kurbel auseinander gefallen. Es handelt sich um eine SRAM S2210 Carbonkurbel, bei der der Gewindekern des linken Kurbelarms rausgebrochen ist. Kurbel war ein 3/4 Jahr alt.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Kulanz von Sport Import? Habe die sofort kontaktiert und die Kurbel eingeschickt, Montag soll ich zur Kontrolle noch mal anrufen. 

In genau sechs Tagen gehts auf nach Norwegen :/ Ob das wohl noch was wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (13. Juli 2013)

Solang sowas nicht bei einem Sprung oder Drop passiert. Ich hab ja die gleiche dran..


----------



## Dani3000 (13. Juli 2013)

Zum Glück ist es bei der Auffahrt passiert. Hätte mehrfach Spiel in der Kurbel und entsprechend nachgezogen - bis ich ins Leere getreten habe :/


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Juli 2013)

Also ist das Pedal rausgebrochen?


----------



## Dani3000 (13. Juli 2013)

Nein, das Gewinde des linken Kurbelarms, das die Kurbel mit der Achse verbindet, ist rausgebrochen. Es ist die Kurbel mitsamt Pedal abgefallen.


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Juli 2013)

Ok. Letztes Jahr ist das einem in Saalbach passiert, den hab ich zufällig in der Gondel getroffen. Auch mit dem Strive und der S2210
Wobei ihm glaub das Pedal rausgebrochen ist.

Ich hab bei mir auch seit kurzem die drauf http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32601_Crank-Boots-.html da ich doch mal ganz gern aufhocke


----------



## wholeStepDown (13. Juli 2013)

Mir ist heut aufm pumptrack die achse der boxaufnahme gerissen- jetzt lohnt sich das einschicken wenigstens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (13. Juli 2013)

Wo issn beim 2013er Strive die Rahmennummer?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (13. Juli 2013)

links unterm Tretlager


----------



## Talon (14. Juli 2013)

Die e13 Trs zweifach führung passt ohne Modifikation ans 2011er Strive.
Nur die Hammerschmidt adapter platte anschrauben, dann die führung drauf fertig.
Gruss


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Juli 2013)

gestern mein rad erhalten, heute wollte ich es zusammenbauen....


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Juli 2013)

Soviel zum QM bei Canyon, geht gar nicht


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Juli 2013)

Die Qualitätskontrolle verpennts doch relativ oft, so was geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Juli 2013)

ganz meine meinung. man kann ja mal einen kratzer oder ähnliches übersehen, aber eine fingergroße delle ist schon heftig. vorallem direkt auf der montageseite...der techniker muss die ganze zeit draauf geguckt haben.
habt ihr erfahrungen wie es mit einer neulieferung ist? wartet canyon bis das kaputte da ist oder schicken die direkt ein neues los? laut homepage sind ja noch welche auf lager


----------



## Chrisinger (14. Juli 2013)

Anrufen und Druck machen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das sie eins vorher raus schicken, aber probieren würde ich es. Am Ende bleibt die Wartezeit ja an dir hängen

Oder halt Gutschein oder ähnliches verlangen


----------



## Nr5 (15. Juli 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> ~~~Oder halt Gutschein oder ähnliches verlangen


Wie reitet sich den ein "Gutschein"? Hat der eine BPark Zulassung?


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Juli 2013)

Nr5 schrieb:


> Wie reitet sich den ein "Gutschein"? Hat der eine BPark Zulassung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (15. Juli 2013)

Moin Leute,
ab wann sind den die 2014 Modele Online oder bestellbar?
Will das Strive in der Top Ausstattung aber das Aktuelle ist ja ausverkauft.


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Juli 2013)

Anfangs/Mitte Oktober


----------



## Quiesel (15. Juli 2013)

wird es das strive weiterhin geben, oder wird es von dem Prototyp abgelöst den Barel aktuell fährt? Weiß man da aktuell was?


----------



## Mecka-Joe (15. Juli 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> wird es das strive weiterhin geben, oder wird es von dem Prototyp abgelöst den Barel aktuell fährt? Weiß man da aktuell was?



Habe ich auch schon bei Canyon nachgefragt.
Sie geben keine Auskunft hier zu.

Gruß Joe


----------



## RobG301 (16. Juli 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon bei Canyon nachgefragt.
> Sie geben keine Auskunft hier zu.
> 
> Gruß Joe



Man munkelt, das gibt Canyon auch inoffiziell zu, dass ein 650B Enduro kommt als "neues Strive"!


----------



## Quiesel (16. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Man munkelt, das gibt Canyon auch inoffiziell zu, dass ein 650B Enduro kommt als "neues Strive"!


 

WUHUU...Ich freu mich gerad hart, dass ich noch ein altes Strive hab!  YEYÈYEYE


----------



## MikeVanDeike (16. Juli 2013)

Talon schrieb:


> Die e13 Trs zweifach führung passt ohne Modifikation ans 2011er Strive.
> Nur die Hammerschmidt adapter platte anschrauben, dann die führung drauf fertig.
> Gruss


 
ist das die hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a66022/trs-dual-ring-kettenfuehrung-iscg-05-32-36z-schwarz.html

liebeugle damit schon etwas länger und bei dem Preis würde ich schwach werden


----------



## Nr5 (16. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Man munkelt~!



Sicher. Allerdings frage ich mich ob Canyon nach dem "Liefer-Zirkus" in diesem Jahr, im kommenden überhaupt noch was aufliefern kann. Möglicherweise findet man schon im November über allen neuen Modellen den "AUSVERKAUFT" Button.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juli 2013)

So viele Modelle sind nun auch wieder nicht ausverkauft, vom XX1 hamse sicher absichtlich wenig gemacht, da es nicht sicher war, wie gut die sich verkaufen. 

Radon z.b. hat ihr Slide mit XX1 nicht gut verkauft, auch wenn preis und ausstattung gut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nr5 (16. Juli 2013)

MikeVanDeike schrieb:


> ist das die hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a66022/trs-dual-ring-kettenfuehrung-iscg-05-32-36z-schwarz.html~



Passt die auch beim 2013'er?


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hab am SL die E13 montiert, schaut aus wie auf dem Bild, nur fehlt mit das Plastikteil rechts unten, das mit den zwei goldenen Schrauben fixiert ist und das Plastikteil oben, das ist auch nicht montiert


----------



## Nr5 (16. Juli 2013)

ok, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juli 2013)

ich probier heut abend n paar bilder zu machen


----------



## Chrisinger (16. Juli 2013)

Gabel ist wieder da, knacken ist weg. Bin sehr zufrieden, neue Dichtungen hat es auch gegeben.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (16. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch!

Mein Innenlagerwerkzeug ist nach 4 Wochen warten auch endlich auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (16. Juli 2013)

Zumindest hast scheinbar das richtige gefunden


----------



## Fuzzyhead (16. Juli 2013)

Ja will ich hoffen hehe. 
/rant on
Sone scheiss Geschichte halt, Canyon hat mir da auch fast keinen Millimeter weiter geholfen, schicken mir Innenlager mit 24mm Achsdurchmesser, "Ach so 30mm? ja davon weiss ich nichts ich verbinde Sie mal", wartet man 4 mal vergeblich auf nen Rückruf aus der Werkstatt, verbauen Innenlager, die man nur mit Werkzeug demontieren kann, das man fast nirgendwo findet und wenn dann erst nach 4 Wochen bekommt.
/rant off


----------



## tinibini (16. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute, 
ich bin neu hier
Zur Zeit fahre ich das Yellowstone AL 5.0 W in XS. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Endurobike. Am liebsten auch wieder von Canyon. Ich liebäugel mit dem Strive, obwohl ich größenbedingt auf eine Frauenversion zurückgreifen müsste. Nun hab ich mich diesbezüglich schon an Canyon gewendet, die meinten nur, dass Ende Oktober die neuen Modelle zu sehen wären. Jetzt weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, ob nächste Saison eine Frauenversion von dem Strive erhältlich sein wird, oder überhaupt in Planung ist......hat jemand von euch einen Hinweis?
Es ist echt so schwer, für kleine (163cm) und leichte (153kg) Frauen ein Bike zu finden, was so in Richtung Enduro geht.....


----------



## Fuzzyhead (16. Juli 2013)

tinibini schrieb:


> leichte (153kg)




jup, ansonsten in der Kaufberatung posten oder im Ladyforum, da wird dir eher geholfen als hier.. oder nen Wochenendausflug nach Koblenz machen und ein 26" Strive in S Probe fahren, bevor es in der nächsten Saison mit 27,5" verschandelt wird


----------



## tinibini (16. Juli 2013)

äh ohne die 1 vorne dran


----------



## Quiesel (16. Juli 2013)

Also meine Freundin ist 157cm und die ist mal mein Strive Größe M probe gefahren. Das geht schon...aber mit einem Größe S sollte sie sich schon wohl fühlen!


----------



## Iconx (16. Juli 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Also meine Freundin ist 157cm und die ist mal mein Strive Größe M probe gefahren. Das geht schon...aber mit einem Größe S sollte sie sich schon wohl fühlen!


 
Naja das bezweifel ich mal  

Wird wohl knapp werden wegen Überstandshöhe bei 1,57 - also einfach mal nach Koblenz fahren und Probefahrt machen.


----------



## DiHo (16. Juli 2013)

"s" müßte eigentlich passen...
welche Schritthöhe hast du?

Enduros sind halt alle etwas hochbeinig, ich muß auch die Sattelstütze an der Ampel einfahren sonst fall ich um


----------



## DiHo (16. Juli 2013)

gibt grad ein "S" im outlet


----------



## Micha382 (16. Juli 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Also meine Freundin ist 157cm und die ist mal mein Strive Größe M probe gefahren. Das geht schon...aber mit einem Größe S sollte sie sich schon wohl fühlen!



Also ich bin 1,83 und fahr das M. Wie das bei ner 150er Reverb und 1,57 gehen soll würde ich gerne sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (16. Juli 2013)

Juhu hier mal mein Strive wie es gerade aussieht :-D
mit der scheenen Burg im hintergrund! :-D


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juli 2013)

Seit mitte des Jahres werden nur noch 125er Reverb verbaut


----------



## Micha382 (16. Juli 2013)

Schon, aber es sind dennoch fast 30 Zentimeter Unterschied und die kürzere Reverb macht nur 2,5cm aus und ich hab die vielleicht 4-5 Zentimeter draußen.


----------



## Nr5 (17. Juli 2013)

tinibini schrieb:


> ~~~Ich liebäugel mit dem Strive,~~~



Versteh ich gut  Was im kommenden Jahr kommt ??? Da hilft nur -> Canyon-Website im Auge behalten... Was die Größen und das Feeling angeht gibts, wie im richtigen Leben, nur eins: drauf hocken und Probieren! Sicherlich kannst du z.B. mit Hilfe des PPS auf der Canyon-Site in etwa die richtige Größe raus finden, ob du dich damit wohlfühlst merkst du erst beim Livedate


----------



## Nr5 (17. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Seit mitte des Jahres werden nur noch 125er Reverb verbaut



Und das aus gutem Grund, wie ich feststellen mußte...


----------



## kNiRpS (17. Juli 2013)

Und der wäre?


----------



## JulianM. (17. Juli 2013)

sind ihnen die nicht irgendwann abgeknickt?


----------



## Capic Biker (17. Juli 2013)

Ist Canyon auf der Eurobike ?


----------



## JulianM. (17. Juli 2013)

Ja dort wird auch das neue enduro vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (17. Juli 2013)

also ich schau mal ob sich meine Freundin von nem Foto überzeugen lässt...dann poste ich das mal!  Die hat definitiv drauf gesessen!
Und so wie ich fahre würd ich an der ampel auch umfallen...hat halt gut bodenfreiheit! ^^


----------



## Nr5 (17. Juli 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> Und der wäre?



Meine Original verbaute hatte zwei Modi. Entweder ich fixierte sie so, dass sie nicht verrutschte, dafür konnte ich sie nur zur Hälfte ausfahren oder ich hatte eine im Sitzrohr verrutschende und sich drehende Sattelstütze die sich dafür vollständig ausfahren lies. Beides war inakzeptabel und konnte weder durch Einstellen noch durch Entlüften oder Verändern des Luftdruckes behoben werden. Das Problem ist bei der 250'er nicht neu und wird lt. Canyon auch vom Hersteller bestätigt. Ich hab von Canyon schnell und problemlos 'ne neue bekommen, die nach anfänglichen Zicken derzeit problemlos arbeitet.


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juli 2013)

Hier noch n paar Bilder der E13 KeFü am 2013 9.0SL, vllt kann die jemand gebrauchen


----------



## tinibini (17. Juli 2013)

l


----------



## tinibini (17. Juli 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> "s" müßte eigentlich passen...
> welche Schritthöhe hast du?



~70 cm


----------



## Nouse2112 (17. Juli 2013)

Mal ne frage die 36er FOX vom 2012er Strive hat dem PM6 oder PM7? oder geht das mit dem Adapter der gerade dran ist von 200 auf 203 er scheiben umzubauen?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (17. Juli 2013)

PM6 mit Beilagscheiben sollte das klappen oder einen anderen Adapter kaufen

Als PM Version http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...page=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;mid=113;pgc=146:536


----------



## Nouse2112 (17. Juli 2013)

Wollt mir den hier holen 
https://www.bike-components.de/prod..._Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-alle-Modelle-.html
VR 6" Postmount 203 mm: FD40150-10
wollt mal die Avid scheiben weg machen damit alles Formula ist.... :-D


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Juli 2013)

Sollte passen


----------



## Nouse2112 (17. Juli 2013)

naja wenn nicht schick ich dir die rechnung   
bin nur am überlegen ob ich hinten au glei auf 203 umbau


----------



## DiHo (17. Juli 2013)

tinibini schrieb:


> ~70 cm



70cm ?
bist du sicher? 

Versuchs mal hiermit:
https://www.canyon.com/tools/pps.html


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Juli 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> naja wenn nicht schick ich dir die rechnung
> bin nur am überlegen ob ich hinten au glei auf 203 umbau



Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr ^^

Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, ist aber glaub sinnlos. Blockiert eh nur


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juli 2013)

Ich bau hinten sicher auf 203 um, die abfahrten hier in den alpen verlangen danach 3-4k tiefnmeter am stück sind keine seltenheit und vor der haustür hab ich die bremsteststrecke des bike magazin.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nouse2112 (17. Juli 2013)

Ja ist halt die frage ob das so sinn macht auf 203 umzubauen. 
naja von dem Preis komm ich aufs gleiche... Im laden bei uns meinen die das das Schwachsinn wäre aus dem gleichen grund wie @Chrisinger sagt...


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich bau hinten sicher auf 203 um, die abfahrten hier in den alpen verlangen danach 3-4k tiefnmeter am stück sind keine seltenheit und vor der haustür hab ich die bremsteststrecke des bike magazin.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



3-4k tiefenmeter  Bist du am Mont Blanc unterwegs 



Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Ja ist halt die frage ob das so sinn macht auf 203 umzubauen.
> naja von dem Preis komm ich aufs gleiche... Im laden bei uns meinen die das das Schwachsinn wäre aus dem gleichen grund wie @Chrisinger sagt...



Ich würde lieber in eine Vierkolben Bremse investieren. Merke bei mir einen deutlichen Unterschied


----------



## Nouse2112 (17. Juli 2013)

Was hast du für eine dran?!? 
Ich fahr zur Zeit Formula The one beist geil und quietscht geil :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (17. Juli 2013)

Avid X0 Trail vorher hatte ich die Elixir 9 dran


----------



## Nouse2112 (17. Juli 2013)

ich hatte die Elixir 5 das war naja was soll ich sagen, schrott :-D 
bin eig mit den Formulas sehr zufrieden. Bremsen tun die wie sau nur jetzt sind die Beläge runter :-D und naja die scheibe hinten ist bei mir lila ich glaub ich brems zuviel :-D


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juli 2013)

Ne x0 hab ich zu verkaufen, ungefahren vom strive. Hab an meinem die zee dran und sobald die magurascheiben unter 1.8mm kommen vorne und hinten die shimanosheiben 203 druf. Wenn die hinten wirklich nur noch blockiert, kommt ne 180er dran, hab ich halt 10 für nen adapter verworfen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juli 2013)

Meine hintere magura hat nun auch alle möglichen farben  nach der abfahrt letzten von jenesien nach bozen ist die orang geworden, brutal wie man die dinger zum kochen bringt..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nouse2112 (17. Juli 2013)

Naja die Zee ist auch ne geile Bremse hat mein Kumpel au dran... 
Hab mir halt damals die Formula geholt. Und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit! 
Canyon gibt ja au keine Freigabe für hinten 203er Scheibe aber fahren viele damit seit jahren rum also!  
Ich werds auch mal versuchen wenn net schraub ich hallt wieder auf 180er um.


----------



## sirios (17. Juli 2013)

hab seit Ewigkeiten ne 203er hinten. Bei 90 kg Kampfgewicht inklusive Ausrüstung ist das auch keine schlechte Sache was die Standfestigkeit angeht


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, die Strecke dort runter ist echt geil, waren an Fronleichnam in Boxen 
Mit ner Zee kein Problem 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Meine hintere magura hat nun auch alle möglichen farben  nach der abfahrt letzten von jenesien nach bozen ist die orang geworden, brutal wie man die dinger zum kochen bringt..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juli 2013)

Die zee is einfach ne top bremse, preis/leistung gibs nix besseres. 

Falls du wieder nach bozen kommst, sag bscheid, dann brettern wir hintrnander den berg runter.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Juli 2013)

Mach ich, kein Thema, war nicht das letzte Mal da 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die zee is einfach ne top bremse, preis/leistung gibs nix besseres.
> 
> Falls du wieder nach bozen kommst, sag bscheid, dann brettern wir hintrnander den berg runter.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nico1991 (17. Juli 2013)

Leute, dass ist einfachste Mathematik.

Die Bremsleistung verteilt sich ca. 80/20 Vorder-/Hinterrad. Warum wollt ihr hinten alle so dicke Scheiben fahren? Man merkt genau keinen Unterschied, da die Hinterbremse im Normalfall 4-5 mal so lange hält wie die Vorderbremse...

Was ist nun genau der Vorteil der 200er hinten?

LG Nico


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juli 2013)

Die hinteren Beläge haben bei mir grad mal 34k tiefnmeter mitgmacht, vorne sinds nun 54k tiefnmeter, also die 80/20 stimmen auch nicht immer.


----------



## nico1991 (17. Juli 2013)

Von der Bremsleistung stimmt 80/20 auf jeden Fall.

würde sagen: du bist es einfach gewohnt viel mehr hinten zu bremsen, weil man die hintere Bremse besser dosieren kann und deswegen nimmst du sie öfter. Deswegen wird sie bei dir überdurchschnittlich viel beansprucht.


----------



## marc53844 (18. Juli 2013)

nico1991 schrieb:


> Von der Bremsleistung stimmt 80/20 auf jeden Fall.
> 
> würde sagen: du bist es einfach gewohnt viel mehr hinten zu bremsen, weil man die hintere Bremse besser dosieren kann und deswegen nimmst du sie öfter. Deswegen wird sie bei dir überdurchschnittlich viel beansprucht.


 
Mache ich Bergab ganz genauso. Immer schön mit der hinteren Bremse.
Es geht ja nicht ums stehenbleiben und um die maximale Bremswirkung zu erzielen. Zudem möchte ich sehen wie du steil Bergab auf losem Untergrund 80/20 anwendest.
Ich mach das nicht, da ich ständig auf losem Untergrund bin. Wir haben hier immerhin keine Rennräder die durchweg auf Asphalt unterwegs sind.


----------



## RobG301 (18. Juli 2013)

Bin bisher von Hayes über Formula, Shimano, SRAM (Avid) und Magura ziemlich viel gefahren und muss sagen Shimano gefiel mir immer noch am besten, auch weil sie nicht wie Avid auf DOT-Flüssigkeit setzen.

Mal sehen, was Canyon ans "neue" Strive baut! Denke mal wieder Avid!


----------



## RobG301 (18. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier noch n paar Bilder der E13 KeFü am 2013 9.0SL, vllt kann die jemand gebrauchen



Schaut gut aus! Bei der Entscheidungsfindung immens geholfen! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Bin bisher von Hayes über Formula, Shimano, SRAM (Avid) und Magura ziemlich viel gefahren und muss sagen Shimano gefiel mir immer noch am besten, auch weil sie nicht wie Avid auf DOT-Flüssigkeit setzen.
> 
> Mal sehen, was Canyon ans "neue" Strive baut! Denke mal wieder Avid!



Da kommt nur Avid dran, hab in Riva auch gefragt wieso, grund is das FlipFlop System bei den Bremshebeln, da in UKdie Hebel andersrum montiert werden. Beim Torque sollte aber bald ne Saint Version kommen, da auch Canyon gemerkt hat, dass die sehr beliebt ist.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (18. Juli 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Ja will ich hoffen hehe.
> /rant on
> Sone scheiss Geschichte halt, Canyon hat mir da auch fast keinen Millimeter weiter geholfen, schicken mir Innenlager mit 24mm Achsdurchmesser, "Ach so 30mm? ja davon weiss ich nichts ich verbinde Sie mal", wartet man 4 mal vergeblich auf nen Rückruf aus der Werkstatt, verbauen Innenlager, die man nur mit Werkzeug demontieren kann, das man fast nirgendwo findet und wenn dann erst nach 4 Wochen bekommt.
> /rant off




so, jehle-bikes und dpd haben es doch noch geschafft, mir mein Werkzeug zukommen zu lassen 

Für E*thirteen-Innenlager wie am Strive 8.0 2013, kann ich nur das Werkzeug für Steckschlüssel empfehlen, da sonst neben Innenlagerwechsel auch noch Hinterbauab- und aufbau hinzukommen, das andere Werkzeug hat auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite nicht genug Platz.Als Ersatz des Original habe ich von CRC ein XC+ BSA verbaut, mal schauen ob ich dann in sechs Monaten wieder dran muss...

Damit ist jetzt hoffentlich eine lange Odyssee und das Ertragen von trittsynchronen Knarzgeräuschen zu Ende.  Trotzdem bin ich immernoch von der Hotline enttäuscht, nach der Aussage, dass jedes Shimano BSA-Lager auch passen würde und Canyon mir dann auch noch das falsche verkauft hat. Man ist halt alleine wenn man geleckt ist....


----------



## RobG301 (18. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Da kommt nur Avid dran, hab in Riva auch gefragt wieso, grund is das FlipFlop System bei den Bremshebeln, da in UKdie Hebel andersrum montiert werden. Beim Torque sollte aber bald ne Saint Version kommen, da auch Canyon gemerkt hat, dass die sehr beliebt ist.



Die Saint ist ein Wurfanker! Mir persönlich zu brutal aber am Downhiller bist du sorglos glücklich damit selbst bei 18-20 kg Bikegewicht!

Inwiefern anders herum?


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juli 2013)

Scheints haben die, die Position des Bremshebels vorne hinten anders als wir, also verdreht, vorderbremse rechts statt links (oder umgekehrt, habs jetzt nicht im kopf wo wir vorne und hinten haben), k.a. ob das stimmt, aber der Mechaniker von Canyon hat mir das als Grund genannt.


----------



## RobG301 (19. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Scheints haben die, die Position des Bremshebels vorne hinten anders als wir, also verdreht, vorderbremse rechts statt links (oder umgekehrt, habs jetzt nicht im kopf wo wir vorne und hinten haben), k.a. ob das stimmt, aber der Mechaniker von Canyon hat mir das als Grund genannt.



Na dann hoffe ich das ich nie nen englisches Bike fahren werde und dann mal voll in die Hinterradbremse langen will...

Hat übrigens wer Erfahrung mit der Größe vom Urge Archi Enduro? Also wie der ausfällt! Urge gibt an max. 60er Kopfumfang!


----------



## MacPopey (19. Juli 2013)

So meines hat es auch erwischt! 
Nach Bikes and Beats habe ich an meinem 8.0 Freilauf in beide Richtungen!
Vermutlich die Sperrklinken schade kann aber passieren. Die Spuren vom Zahnkranz auf der Nabe habe ich auch, Sun Ringle scheint da wirklich zu weiches Alu zu nehmen!
Aber zumindest konnten die Jungs am Canyon Stand bei meinem nervigen Knarzen helfen, 
vielleicht hilft es einem anderen auch! 

Es ist nicht der Hinterbau sondern die Pressung der Standrohre an der Gabel!

Jetzt darf es erstmal zu Canyon mal sehen was Sie machen, und das bei schönstem Wetter!
Hoffe nur das es schnell geht! Und dabei ist das Strive gerade 3 Monate alt!

Noch habe ich vollstes Vertrauen in Canyon und werde berichten wenn es was neues gibt!


----------



## marc53844 (19. Juli 2013)

MacPopey schrieb:


> So meines hat es auch erwischt!
> Nach Bikes and Beats habe ich an meinem 8.0 Freilauf in beide Richtungen!
> Vermutlich die Sperrklinken schade kann aber passieren. Die Spuren vom Zahnkranz auf der Nabe habe ich auch, Sun Ringle scheint da wirklich zu weiches Alu zu nehmen!
> Aber zumindest konnten die Jungs am Canyon Stand bei meinem nervigen Knarzen helfen,
> ...


 
Gut zu wissen, Kumpel hat das selbe Problem. 
Muss die Gabel dann zu Fox?


----------



## MacPopey (19. Juli 2013)

Denke schon, 
um es festzustellen ob es die Gabel ist gibt es einen Trick!

Vorderrad Quer stellen und Hinterrad anheben und das Rad gegen das Querstehende Vorderrad drücken wenn es dann knackt ist es die Gabel!

Mir wurde gesagt das ich damit noch Fahren kann und wollte es erst im Herbst einschicken, hat sich aber mit dem Hinterrad erledigt!


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2013)

1-2 Seiten vorher, hatte ich das selbe Problem. Habe die Gabel direkt zu Toxo geschickt. Das ganze dauerte eine Woche


----------



## MacPopey (19. Juli 2013)

Frauengeometrie macht fast keinen Unterschied!
Meine Freundin fährt ein Nerve XC W, 
und fühlt sich auf meinem Strive in S echt wohl!
Also bin nur 2 cm größer als Du und es ist echt ein tolles Bike, kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacPopey (19. Juli 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> 1-2 Seiten vorher, hatte ich das selbe Problem. Habe die Gabel direkt zu Toxo geschickt. Das ganze dauerte eine Woche



Danke! Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, da aber meine Reparaturliste länger ist ist der Weg zu Canyon der einfachere!

Hoffe nur das es schnell geht, bei Nachfrage meinten die Damen und Herren von Canyon ca. 4 Wochen!

ob ich das überlebe?


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Juli 2013)

Gabel zu Toxo und nebenbei einen anständigen LRS bestellen


----------



## clemsi (19. Juli 2013)

uff, 4 wochen? Ich hab mein Strive am Di auch eingeschickt.
Hab aber glücklicherweise "Ersatz" (ESX- Papa vom AM). 
Brauche bis So noch eine KeFü für 3fach- hat jemand einen Tipp? 
Gestern das erste mal seit langem wieder mit der Kiste unterwegs gewesen, hinten n Ardent 2.25 drauf (mehr passt nich rein) - übel...


----------



## Nesium (19. Juli 2013)

Habe meine Sunringle ersetzt gegen ein Custom-LRS und ich würde es wieder tun! Bin sehr damit zufrieden. ZTR-FlowEx mit Dt-Swiss 240S Naben.


----------



## mcWolfgang (19. Juli 2013)

Da gerade Laufräder Thema sind, ich hatte heute meinen ersten Plattfuß am Strive. Ich muß echt sagen das ich fast wahnsinnig geworden wäre. Den Fat Albert wieder auf die Felge zu drücken nach dem Schlauch Wechsel war echt ein Krampf! Gibt es bei den Crossmax einen Trick dafür oder kann ich es einfach nicht? Ich bin gerade am Überlegen mal Schlauchlos auszuprobieren. Hat da wer Erfahrung, lohnt sich das ganze?


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juli 2013)

Bei den crossmax hilft nur gewalt, ich werd auch jedes mal wahnsinnig. Beim reifen montieren musste schaun, dass der reifen in der rille reinfällt die in der felgen mitte ist, dann gehts n bissl leichter. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## waldi28 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte in den ersten Wochen gleich zwei mal einen Plattfuß.
Zuerst hinten und dann vorne. Seitdem ich auf schlauchlos umgestellt hab, hatte ich keine Probleme mehr. Gelegentlich muss ich zwar etwas nachpumpen, aber ansonsten kann ich es dir nur empfehlen.
Bei meinen Maxxis Reifen hatte ich die gleichen Probleme beim Aufziehen.
Besonders das Vorderrad war da sehr störrisch.
Obwohl beide Reifen schon ein Loch hatten, waren sie mit der Dichtmilch auf Anhieb dicht.


----------



## mcWolfgang (19. Juli 2013)

Ich werde es mal versuchen beim nächsten mal. 
Hat echt kein Spaß gemacht. Deswegen auch der Gedanke ob Schlauchlos ne alternative wäre.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juli 2013)

Tubeless is fast schlimmer, wennde da n schlauch reinmachen musst, dann haste zusätzlich die sauerei mit der milch.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacPopey (19. Juli 2013)

Abend, 
das neue Rad und der Bike Urlaub haben ein recht großes Loch in den Strumpf gerissen, 
deswegen ist an neue/ andere Laufräder im Moment nicht zu denken!
Muss also so gehen und die Jungs von Canyon dürfen ran!


----------



## mcWolfgang (19. Juli 2013)

Kann man da bei ner Panne nicht einfach wieder Milch nach füllen? Muss man da einen Schlauch rein machen? Ich hab mich bisher mit dem Thema noch nie beschäftigt, deswegen bin ich da ein wenig ratlos.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juli 2013)

Das letzte mal musste ich n schlauch reinmachen, die milch hat das nicht zubekommen, war grad mal 1-2mm dickes loch. Nun fahr ich wieder vorne und hinten mit schlauch.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcWolfgang (19. Juli 2013)

Hmm, ich weiß auch nicht so recht. Ich muß mir das nochmal überlegen ob ich nicht doch bei der Schlauch Version bleib. Bekanntlich macht ja die Übung den Meister...
Mal ne andere Frage, wie direkt spricht bei dir die Reverb an? Bei mir braucht die in letzter Zeit so 2,3 Sekunden bis Sie sich absenkt. Entlüften hab ich schon durch.
Hatte das im Reverb Thread schon mal gestellt, hab da aber keine Info bekommen.


----------



## MacPopey (19. Juli 2013)

Also meine Reverb ist supi nie wieder ohne!
Und spricht sehr gut an, habe aber keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten!

Ist aber auch erst drei Monate alt!

Zum Thema Reifen, habe hinten den Hans Dampf drauf, und der geht fast von alleine drauf!
Den Maxxis vorne hatte ich auch schon drunten wahr auch nicht so das Problem, 
kann aber an den Felgen liegen habe ja nur die Sun Ringle!


----------



## mcWolfgang (19. Juli 2013)

Ob das am Reifen oder der Felge liegt weiß ich nicht. Hatte weder das eine noch das andere mal in einer anderen Kombi montiert. Lässt sich aber auch aktuell nicht ändern. Die Reifen sind ja noch top. Eventuell werd ich als nächstes auch mal einen anderen Reifen ausprobieren. Bißchen testen kann ja nicht schaden. Mit der Reverb werd ich wohl nach dem Urlaub mal einfach mal einen Service machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juli 2013)

Das ganze liegt an den reifen, die im aftermarket sind aber leichter draufzumachen. Die reverb geht bei mir ganz gut, n bissl verzögert im vergleich zur 2012er, aber mal guggn.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacPopey (19. Juli 2013)

Also gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Hans Dampf gemacht, 
rollt ein wenig leichter als der Maxxis, kann aber Einbildung sein!

Aber schlecht sind die Maxxis nicht!


----------



## Nesium (19. Juli 2013)

Du hast die Sattelstütze nicht zu fest geklemmt? Habe die bei mir mal ein bischen zu fest geklemmt und da hat die Reverb auch nicht mehr sauber funktioniert.


----------



## Nesium (19. Juli 2013)

Die Maxxis sind ein guter durchschnitts-Reifen, haben aber ein relativ hoher Rollwiderstand. Habe jetzt auf meinem neuen LRS Fat Albert vorne und hinten und läuft doch wesentlich besser.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juli 2013)

Meine nächsten Reifen sind sicher vorne FatAlbert und hinten HansDampf oder auch FatAlbert, mal guggn. Mit den Maxxis bin ich bis jetzt relativ zufrieden, nur schmal sindse, der 2.5er Minion is schmäler als der 2.35er HansDampf....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JulianM. (19. Juli 2013)

Vorne Conti Baron 2.3 und hinten Rubber Queen 2.4, beides im Black Chili Compound und bin sorglos zufrieden


----------



## mcWolfgang (20. Juli 2013)

Also Sattelstütze zu fest kann nicht sein. Ich hab schon probiert das ganze lockerer rein zu machen und der Effekt bleibt der selbe. Wie gesagt, da bleibt wohl nur mal der Service. Ist aber wohl nicht weiter wild, hab mal auf YouTube nach ein paar Anleitungen geschaut. Nach einem Jahr kommen halt so langsam die ersten Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Nesium (20. Juli 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen wie sich das Werkzeug/spezielle Nuss nennt, um das hier zu lösen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Juli 2013)

Stirnlochschlüssel


----------



## Nesium (20. Juli 2013)

Ahaa, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (20. Juli 2013)

8mm Inbus


----------



## ruppi69 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Mal eine Frage. Macht es Sinn eine Totem ins Strive einzubauen? Warum? Ich weiss es eigentlich nicht so genau. Fahr von der normalen Feierabendrunde bis Endurotouren eigentlich alles. Im Prinzip reicht mir die Lyrik, aber die Totem find ich irgendwie schon fett.


----------



## Gmias (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo, Ich hab auch vor mir die Totem coil einzubauen. Ich denke der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel macht sich nicht negativ bemerkbar. Ich werde bloss die spacer weg lassen.


----------



## Gmias (22. Juli 2013)

Passt der RS Vivid R2c eigentlich ins strive?


----------



## RobG301 (22. Juli 2013)

ruppi69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mal eine Frage. Macht es Sinn eine Totem ins Strive einzubauen? Warum? Ich weiss es eigentlich nicht so genau. Fahr von der normalen Feierabendrunde bis Endurotouren eigentlich alles. Im Prinzip reicht mir die Lyrik, aber die Totem find ich irgendwie schon fett.



Möglich ja! Die Frage nach dem Sinn musst du dir aber wirklich stellen, weil vom Komfort ist die Lyrik eindeutig besser!


----------



## RobG301 (22. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei den crossmax hilft nur gewalt, ich werd auch jedes mal wahnsinnig. Beim reifen montieren musste schaun, dass der reifen in der rille reinfällt die in der felgen mitte ist, dann gehts n bissl leichter.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2



"Aufziehhilfe" hilft da auch nicht? Also ein Reifenheber?


----------



## RobG301 (22. Juli 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> Vorne Conti Baron 2.3 und hinten Rubber Queen 2.4, beides im Black Chili Compound und bin sorglos zufrieden



Hinten breiter als vorne?

Aber Conti ist denke mal vom Rollwiderstand die beste Wahl! Würde den MK nehmen, aber da hab ich die Befürchtung, dass er sich in matschigem Geläuf zu schnell zusetzt!


----------



## fba (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo Striveler,

ich habe ein 2013er Modell mit x12 Steckachse hinten und vorne.
Wenn ich mein Strive im Auto transportiere muss ich das Vorderrad lösen.
Wenn ich es dann wieder montiere habe ich immer das Problem das die Bremse an der Scheibe "schrabt", es ist dann jedesmal ein krampf es so einzustellen, dass es sauber läuft.
Hat jemand einen Trick für mich wie ich da am besten vorgehe um es auf Anhieb korrekt zu montieren?
Zum Beispiel bestimmte Stellung der Steckachse beim einschrauben oder das Strive in einer bestimmten Position halten?

Gruß und vielen Dank für die Antworten
Fable

PS.: Habe ebenfalls ein Knacken im Vorbau werde heute Abend mal den Trick ausprobieren ob es an der Gabel liegt.


----------



## sirios (22. Juli 2013)

ruppi69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mal eine Frage. Macht es Sinn eine Totem ins Strive einzubauen? Warum? Ich weiss es eigentlich nicht so genau. Fahr von der normalen Feierabendrunde bis Endurotouren eigentlich alles. Im Prinzip reicht mir die Lyrik, aber die Totem find ich irgendwie schon fett.



Blödsinn die im Strive zu verbauen. Die Totem ist im wahrsten Sinne FETT und dadurch auch schwer. Die Lyrik als 170 mm Version reicht für ALLES aus was man mit dem Strive anstellen will. Die Totem im Strive ist genauso unsinnig wie ne Boxxer im Torque EX



Gmias schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich hab auch vor mir die Totem coil einzubauen. Ich denke der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel macht sich nicht negativ bemerkbar. Ich werde bloss die spacer weg lassen.



Siehe oben.



Gmias schrieb:


> Passt der RS Vivid R2c eigentlich ins strive?



Ins 2011 mit etwas Bastelei und gutem Willen. Dann sitzt der Steg allerdings zwischen den Federwindungen. Wer keine Lust auf viel Bastelei hat der sollte sich nen Monarch Plus RC3 zulegen. Wer etwas basteln möchte kann auch nen DHX Air nehmen und den nach seinen Wünschen anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (22. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Hinten breiter als vorne?
> 
> Aber Conti ist denke mal vom Rollwiderstand die beste Wahl! Würde den MK nehmen, aber da hab ich die Befürchtung, dass er sich in matschigem Geläuf zu schnell zusetzt!



Ja genau, war auch erst skeptisch, auch weil er einigermaßen schmal ist, aber bin rundum zufrieden, super Grip auf jedem Terrain und bei allen Witterungsbedingungen. 
Den Mud King meinst du? Ist das nicht der Ultrareifen für Matsch und Schmodder?


----------



## Zhen (22. Juli 2013)

Gmias schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich hab auch vor mir die Totem coil einzubauen. Ich denke der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel macht sich nicht negativ bemerkbar. Ich werde bloss die spacer weg lassen.



Ich empfehle die Marzocchi Super Monster  http://www.btt.com.ar/foto/o/12/02/1202149733_pbpic565606.jpg


----------



## sirios (22. Juli 2013)

@Zhen Hab gehört damit kann man super bergauf fahren, beinflusst die Geometrie kaum !


----------



## Zhen (22. Juli 2013)

Exakt! 
Aber ganz im Ernst, ich schließ mich Sirios an und sage, dass das überhaupt keinen Sinn macht, ne Totem ins Strive zu schrauben. Dann auch noch ne Coil zu nehmen machts nicht besser. Die Geo fürs bergauf fahren wird dann langsam richtig elend, das Bike wird viel zu schwer und die monströse Steifigkeit und tolle Performance wird dir auch keinen Spaß bereiten, weil der Hinterbau nichtmal ansatzweise mitkommt.
Meiner Meinung nach hat selbst die Lyrik schon mehr Kapazitäten als das Strive. Ne Totem passt super ins Torque EX, im Strive ist das einfach overkill. Falls dir 160mm zu wenig sein sollten, oder falls du noch nen flacheren Lenkwinkel haben willst, dann bau dir die Lyrik auf 170mm um. 

Achja und Canyon soll mal bitte für 2014 ein Torque mit Totem und dem neuen CaneCreek rausbringen. Das Ding ist sofort gekauft! =)


----------



## RobG301 (22. Juli 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> Ja genau, war auch erst skeptisch, auch weil er einigermaßen schmal ist, aber bin rundum zufrieden, super Grip auf jedem Terrain und bei allen Witterungsbedingungen.
> Den Mud King meinst du? Ist das nicht der Ultrareifen für Matsch und Schmodder?



Meinte den Mountain King, aber der ist obwohl auf den Fotos des Strive vom Maxi aus dem Enduro Team zu sehen, eher Trail denn Enduro!


----------



## MCdrive (22. Juli 2013)

@ Gmias,wenn Du eine Coil ins Strive einbauen möchtest dann greif entweder zu Fox Van mit 160-170mm oder zu Marzocchi hab auch ne coil drin und es geht sehr gut bergauf ohne Probleme.Die Totem wiegt ca 2900 Gramm die Fox Van oder Mazocchi wiegt ca 2400 Gramm des sind grad ma 200g mehr gegenüber einer Fox Talas und ne Luftfedergabel mit Coil zu vergleichen naja.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (22. Juli 2013)

Da wir gerade beim Thema sind. Merkt man viel Unterschied zwschen einer Van und einer Talas?


----------



## Thiel (22. Juli 2013)

Ja, du willst danach keine Talas mehr fahren, wenn du nicht enorm viel Wert auf die Absenkung legst.


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Juli 2013)

Benutzt ich nie ^^

Würde mich schon reizen


----------



## grobi59 (22. Juli 2013)

Weiß einer den Q Faktor der XX1 Kurbeln am Race?


----------



## pfefferbrot (24. Juli 2013)

Hey,

kann mir jemand von euch zufällig sagen, welche Leitungslänge die verbauten Avid-Bremsen am 2013er Strive 9.0 in L haben?

Merci vielmals!


----------



## canyon241 (24. Juli 2013)

Suche Hilfe!!
Ich fahre ein Strive aus dem 2011er Jahrgang. Seit neustem knackt es beim Treten (immer wenn die rechte Kurbel fast unten ist). Tretlager hatte ich jetzt komplett draussen und neu gefettet. Was kann das sein? 

Zusätzlich habe ich festgestellt das die Kettenstrebe hinter der Kurbel ziemlich verkratzt. Aber zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebe ist noch Luft. Es knackt aber auch nur wenn man feste tritt....

Danke schonmal!


----------



## JulianM. (24. Juli 2013)

Eventuell der Sattel wenn der nicht mit'm richtigen Drehmoment angeschraubt ist?


----------



## mcWolfgang (24. Juli 2013)

Pedale? Ich habe etwas ähnliches, ich vermute es kommt bei mir von den Pedalen. Vielleicht zu warm und staubig.


----------



## kNiRpS (25. Juli 2013)

frage an die besitzer des 2013er models: wie läuft bei euch die 34er Gabel? hattet ihr eine gewisse einfahrzeit? meine is ziemlich bockig und hat n richtig heftiges losbrechmoment, aber bin auch erst ca 30km gefahren


----------



## MacPopey (25. Juli 2013)

Also meine wahr am Anfang auch recht träge, mittlerweile ist Sie aber Super!
Spricht sauber an, musste aber mit dem Luftdruck ein wenig arbeiten.
Am Besten die Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen bis das Setup passt!
Jetzt bin ich mit dem Setup aber zufrieden, wenn das Rad nur nicht beim Service währe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (25. Juli 2013)

Hmm meine ist ok, aber wirklich optimal ist sie nicht wobei ich auch keinen Vergleich zu einer vergleichbaren Gabel ziehen kann. Hätte mir aber prinzipiell etwas mehr erwartet und bin am überlegen ob ich nicht zur Rock Shox Pike wechsle, denn wenn man den ersten Tests und Meinungen Glauben schenken darf muss die ne echte Granate sein...


----------



## MacPopey (25. Juli 2013)

Fahr Sie doch erstmal ein, und nimm ein weniger Luftdruck


----------



## Quiesel (25. Juli 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> frage an die besitzer des 2013er models: wie läuft bei euch die 34er Gabel? hattet ihr eine gewisse einfahrzeit? meine is ziemlich bockig und hat n richtig heftiges losbrechmoment, aber bin auch erst ca 30km gefahren


 

fahr mal ein bisschen mehr!  Also meine war am Anfang auch wie du beschreibst. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten auf Singletrails und nem kleinen Park mit ordentlichen Sprüngen ist die so butterweich, das ist herrlich! 
Also ich bin begeistert! Das Losbrechmoment ist fast nicht mehr zu spühren! Geht richtig geil das Teil!


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2013)

einfahrzeiten von 100-200km sind bei Fox normal, ich hab nun knapp 200km drauf und so ganz eingefahren is die immer noch nicht. Die 32er am Nerve letztes Jahr brauchte gut 400km, danach war die echt genial, dann noch n Ölwechsel und sie lief perfekt.


----------



## pfefferbrot (25. Juli 2013)

Moin Leute! Ich hätte den LRS vom Canyon Strive 9.0 zu verkaufen (Crank Brothers Iodine 3 "Canyon-Grün" bei Wunsch gerne auch mit den montierten Mänteln) Kommt die Tage auch in den Bike-Markt, hab nur eben erst am ident-verfahren teilgenommen. 

Des Weiteren stehen die Bremsen zum Verkauf (Avid X0 Trail mit Avid Elexir 7 Bremshebeln) Beides nagelneu und keinen Meter gefahren! 

Bei Interesse einfach PM mit einem Preisvorschlag an mich! 

Grüße
Jo


----------



## MaXXimus (25. Juli 2013)

schreib doch einfach rein was du willst dafür^^


----------



## pfefferbrot (25. Juli 2013)

Gute Idee 

LRS: 520â¬ (mit entsprechender Bereifung 570â¬)
Bremsen: 280â¬


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2013)

280â¬ fÃ¼r die Bremse kÃ¶nnten schwer werden, ich bekomm die komplette X0 (Hebel und Sattel) inkl. Scheiben nicht fÃ¼r 299â¬ weg...


----------



## pfefferbrot (25. Juli 2013)

Dachte ich mir schon. Bei ebay hättest du es letztens losbekommen, ist für 330 weg, recht ich mich entsinnen kann.

LRS passt preislich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2013)

LRS passt preislich, nur musste da ein interessenten finden, die Iodine sind nicht bsonders beliebt, genau wie die Crossmax (die gehn in italien gut weg)


----------



## DiHo (25. Juli 2013)

canyon241 schrieb:


> Suche Hilfe!!
> Ich fahre ein Strive aus dem 2011er Jahrgang. Seit neustem knackt es beim Treten (immer wenn die rechte Kurbel fast unten ist). Tretlager hatte ich jetzt komplett draussen und neu gefettet. Was kann das sein?
> 
> Zusätzlich habe ich festgestellt das die Kettenstrebe hinter der Kurbel ziemlich verkratzt. Aber zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebe ist noch Luft. Es knackt aber auch nur wenn man feste tritt....
> ...


Knacken war bei mir einmal die hintere Steckachse (mit Montagepaste eingebaut und es war weg) und einmal die Zughüllen die unten aus dem Rahmen kommen (da half ein wenig Fett)

Ich hab auch das 2011er (9/11) habe bei mir mal alle Lager geprüft und alles noch einwandfrei
Grüße


----------



## Flachgauer05 (25. Juli 2013)

So, hab mit dem optimierten Strive die erste AlpineTour hinter mir 

Fahrwerkseinstellungen sind jetzt perfekt, 
und meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Tubeless sind auch positiv 
bin selten so entspannt mit ungefair 1 Bar irgendwo runtergefahren...


----------



## potzblitzer (25. Juli 2013)

Mit nem xking, Respekt


----------



## MacPopey (26. Juli 2013)

Sauber, wo ist der Like Button?


----------



## RobG301 (26. Juli 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Mit nem xking, Respekt



Na auf jeden Fall hat er damit keine Probleme mit dem Rollwiderstand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flachgauer05 (26. Juli 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Mit nem xking, Respekt



im felsigem Gelände schlägt sich der XKing ganz gut, Wurzel / Wiesenpassagen hab ich noch nicht so viel gehabt um ein richtigen Eindruck zu bekommen
der bessere Rollwiderstand ist zu den Maxxis Reifen jedenfalls spürbar

immerhin muss man ja erstmal auf Asphalt bzw Schotterstrassen zum Berg kommen um ihn mit dem Bike besteigen zu können 

hab die XKing auch gleich dicht bekommen, null Probleme


----------



## RobG301 (26. Juli 2013)

Flachgauer05 schrieb:


> im felsigem Gelände schlägt sich der XKing ganz gut, Wurzel / Wiesenpassagen hab ich noch nicht so viel gehabt um ein richtigen Eindruck zu bekommen
> der bessere Rollwiderstand ist zu den Maxxis Reifen jedenfalls spürbar
> 
> immerhin muss man ja erstmal auf Asphalt bzw Schotterstrassen zum Berg kommen um ihn mit dem Bike besteigen zu können
> ...



Ja auf Matsch dürftest es mit denen schwer haben, wie bei uns im Siebengebirge!

Aber klar Rollwiderstand ist klasse! Ist mit dem Racing Ralph genauso im Vergleich zum Nobby Nic!


----------



## JulianM. (27. Juli 2013)

Servus, 
hat von euch jemand schon mal den schaltzug und die schalthülle des umwerfers getauscht?
Wie komme ich denn an die Schraube wo der schaltzug am umwerfer befestigt ist? 
Für Tipps bin ich empfänglich


----------



## kraft_werk (27. Juli 2013)

Hey!

Also bei mir kommt man da mit einem Gabelschlüssel relativ problemlos ran (ist ja eine selbstsichernde Mutter), an den Schraubenkopf direkt aber nicht..


----------



## JulianM. (27. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, dadurch wird die Einstellung des umwerfers aber dann ein riesen gefusel. 
Der Zug momentan ist aber so kurz, dass ich den Lenker nur so ca 60-70 grad neigen kann, was ein Problem beim lenken, fallen und transportieren ist und ich weiß nicht ob ich's so hinbekomme


----------



## tr8enduro (30. Juli 2013)

Moin

gebe dann auch mal meinen Senf hierzu. 
Hab auch überlegt mir das 7,0 zuzulegen jetzt ist die Frage ob das wirklich so gut ist. Hab schon einiges gelesen , Oft gutes z. B. zur TourenTauglichkeit
jetzt wird hier sehr oft dieses knacken bemängelt und dass die Bremsen nicht so gut sind, ratet ihr mir trotzdem noch zum Strive ? Optisch finde ich es einfach hammer und auch die 160mm sind top. Mit den Fox Elementen habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen. Und die Reverb soll Ia nach einem Jahr auch nicht mehr tadellos funktionieren?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar gute Tipps geben!
Danke schonmal !


----------



## fba (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

bezüglich des Knacken:

ich fahre das Strive 7.0 und ein Kumpel von mir das 9.0.
Wir beide hatten bei den ersten Touren dieses Knacken und wussten nicht woher es kommt. Während einer Tour mit einem anderen Kumpel haben wir dieses nochmal angesprochen und er meinte "ja das kenne ich, hört sich ganz nach der Sattelstütze an".
Dann haben wir bei beiden Bikes den Schnellspanner der Sattelstütze gelöst und die Stütze mal ein bisschen rausgezogen, gedreht, runtergedrückt und wieder auf Position gebracht anschliessend war bei beiden Bikes kein Knacken mehr zu hören.
Ich weiß klingt sehr banal aber vielleicht ist es ja auch bei dem ein oder anderen die selbe Stelle die das Knacken verursacht. Also einfach mal probieren wenn noch nicht geschehen.

MFG
Fable


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Juli 2013)

Zuerst einmal jedes MTB, das in seiner natürlichen Umgebung gehalten wird, knackt irgendwann mal  Der ganze Dreck und Sand macht sich einfach bemerkbar

Meine Reverb funktioniert auch nach einem Jahr noch ordentlich und die ist ja auch nicht Strive-spezifisch, findet sich mittlerweile an vielen Bikes

Bremsen kommt oft auf das eigene Empfinden, Bremsverhalten, Fahrverhalten etc. an, da würde ich mir lieber selber eine eigene Meinung bilden

Ich bin mit meinem Strive sehr zufrieden, auch wenn ich schon ein paar Teile getauscht habe.....


----------



## MacPopey (30. Juli 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Strive ein hervorragendes Tourenrad, 
komme vom Nerve xc und habe jetzt das was ich will!
Es lässt sich gut bewegen klettert gut und bietet Bergab Reserven!
Die Bremsen sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, habe aber fahrfertig gerade mal 71 kg.
Nur die Reifen würde ich für Touren wechseln, die Maxxis bremsen auf der Tour schon ein wenig!


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

am Samstag hab ich die erste größere Tour gemacht, unterschied zum Nerve AM is echt minimal im uphill.












Bremsen bin ich leider seit ner Woche mit den Avid unterwegs, total unzufrieden mit den dingern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (30. Juli 2013)

Hat das Strive auch eine ParkFreigabe? Aber ist nicht für gemacht , trotzdem kann man damit mal in den Park oder? Und hier steht Man sollte keine Props über 1 m springen, da der Dämpfer sonst durchrauscht , ich bin aber mir meinem Hardtail schon 1,20 Drops gesprungen also sollte das Strive das auch Schaffen m, natürlich mit der richtigen Einstellung


----------



## tr8enduro (30. Juli 2013)

Schicke Bilder!
Wo ist das? Hast die Flasche und Trinkrucksack? Interessant!:-D

Ich werde auch so Um die 70kg haben.
Über die Avid Bremsen hab ich schon viel nicht so gutes gehört, quietschen und werden Schnell heiß ...


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich war mit dem Strive im "Park" beim Kronplatz (2m Drop ging ohne Durchschlag) und dieses WE gehts nach Livigno.

Bilder sind auf der Plose. In der Blase kommt nur Wasser rein, in der Flasche hab ich dann meistens n Energiedrink drinnen, aber nicht immer.

Ich bin nun die Zee gewohnt und die is einfach VIEL besser als die X0 Trail, mich nervt am meisten das gequitsche, was nimmer aufhört, dosierbarkeit is auch nicht so toll wie bei der Zee, am Samstag hatte ich dann auch noch Fading, etwas was ich bisher noch nicht kannte...


----------



## Nesium (30. Juli 2013)

Ich bin mit meiner X0 Trail z.B. super zufrieden und würde sie nie tauschen. Hatte auch schon das Vergnügen mit einer Zee und einer XT Bremse zu fahren, beide natürlich Super Bremsen, aber nicht wirklich Welten. Meine X0 Trail quietscht überhaubt gar nicht, muss nur eingefahren werden und habe auch noch nie ein streifen der Bremsbeläge an der Scheibe. Einzig Formula Bremsen möchte ich nicht mehr unbedingt fahren.


----------



## Nesium (30. Juli 2013)

Beim Strive 7.0 ist sicher die Gabel nicht gerade die beste. Bei den Fox CTD EVO gab es des öfteren Probs, die FIT Kartuschen ab dem 8.0 sind nicht mehr betroffen.

http://www.federgabel-info.de/probleme-beim-fox-ctd-system/


----------



## tr8enduro (30. Juli 2013)

Mit een Gabeln kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, genauso wenig mit Dämpfern...
Was sind denn FIT Kartaschen ?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

Die evo modelle hatten probleme, aber auch nur die 32er

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## RobG301 (30. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die evo modelle hatten probleme, aber auch nur die 32er
> 
> Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube



Und schon Verbesserungsvorschläge fürs SL?

Ich überlege mir nen Remote Dämpfer zu holen, weil man kann leider nur die Gabel so ohne Weiteres schnell auf Remote umrüsten!

Dazu kommt ein Renthal Duo Stem Vorbau und Fatbar Lite mit ordentlich Rise, weil ich ja mit 1,99m und 97cm Schrittlänge eigentlich zu groß für den Rahmen bin!

Zudem hätte ich ja noch gerne nen blau/orangen Dekorsatz wie das Renngerät!


----------



## Nesium (30. Juli 2013)

die 34er leider auch und nicht zuwenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

Mein SL bleibt erst mal so, Remote brauch ich nicht, noch n Hebel mehr am Lenker stört nur.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner X0 Trail z.B. super zufrieden und würde sie nie tauschen. Hatte auch schon das Vergnügen mit einer Zee und einer XT Bremse zu fahren, beide natürlich Super Bremsen, aber nicht wirklich Welten. Meine X0 Trail quietscht überhaubt gar nicht, muss nur eingefahren werden und habe auch noch nie ein streifen der Bremsbeläge an der Scheibe. Einzig Formula Bremsen möchte ich nicht mehr unbedingt fahren.



Der Unterschied is schon sehr groß, besonders bei der Fingerkraft, bei der Avid muss ich schon deutlich mehr ziehen um das gleiche Bremsergebniss zu haben. Bei der Wärmeentwicklung isses auch brutal, die Avid kommt sehr schnell auf extreme Temperaturen, Fading kommt auch auf...

Eingefahren is das Teil nun, 3 Abfahrten vom Kronplatz (9km, 1250hm), mehrere kleinere Touren und am Samstag dann 15-20km und 2000hm von der Plose runter. Die 30 mal von 30kmh runterbremsen, was ja das allgemeine Einbremsen is, hab ich auch gmacht. Die Kanten der Beläge hab ich auch gebrochen aber es hilft nix, sie Quitscht und Quitscht. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. 
Da auch die Avid 5 und 7 von den Kumpels auch nur am rumquitschen sind, hab ich mit Avid abgeschlossen, is und bleibt in meinen Augen total überteuerter (zumindest die X0 Trail, kostet gleich viel wie ne Saint und is schlechter) Mist was nur rumquitscht.


----------



## sirios (30. Juli 2013)

@Boardi05 warum fährst Du die überhaupt?! was ist mit der Zee los?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

Die Zee hab ich gekillt, warte bis der neue Bremshebel kommt... Maguraadapter Nr. 26 is auch bestellt, muss nur noch ne Storm SL in 203 finden, dann hab ich vorn und hinten 203


----------



## Gmias (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ein paar von euch haben doch einen Stahlfderdämpfer ins Strive gebaut. Welche federhärte brauch ich bei 77kg fahrfertig?? Ist ein Rockshox Dämfer und hat eine 550er Feder verbaut.


----------



## Nesium (30. Juli 2013)

Meine X0 ist wirklich absolut ruhig, da quitscht gar nichts. bei der wärmeableitung ist die zee definitiv besser und sicherer, aber auch da hatte ich bisher mit der X0 keine so grosse probleme, dass ich angst hätte haben müssen die bremse zu verlieren. aber wenn ich hätte wünschen können, da wäre jetzt auch die zee verbaut. quitsch-probleme hatte ich mal massive bei einer formula, aber da halfen sinter-bremsbeläge dem problem entgegen. habe ich auch bei der avid verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Juli 2013)

Gmias schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ein paar von euch haben doch einen Stahlfderdämpfer ins Strive gebaut. Welche federhärte brauch ich bei 77kg fahrfertig?? Ist ein Rockshox Dämfer und hat eine 550er Feder verbaut.



Ich würde dir von dem RS coil im 2012er strive abraten. Hatte den auch schon getestet und der federteller setzte in der box auf. Sieh mal genau nach. @Tier müsste sogar noch Bilder davon haben


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied is schon sehr groß, besonders bei der Fingerkraft, bei der Avid muss ich schon deutlich mehr ziehen um das gleiche Bremsergebniss zu haben. Bei der Wärmeentwicklung isses auch brutal, die Avid kommt sehr schnell auf extreme Temperaturen, Fading kommt auch auf...
> 
> Eingefahren is das Teil nun, 3 Abfahrten vom Kronplatz (9km, 1250hm), mehrere kleinere Touren und am Samstag dann 15-20km und 2000hm von der Plose runter. Die 30 mal von 30kmh runterbremsen, was ja das allgemeine Einbremsen is, hab ich auch gmacht. Die Kanten der Beläge hab ich auch gebrochen aber es hilft nix, sie Quitscht und Quitscht. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.
> Da auch die Avid 5 und 7 von den Kumpels auch nur am rumquitschen sind, hab ich mit Avid abgeschlossen, is und bleibt in meinen Augen total überteuerter (zumindest die X0 Trail, kostet gleich viel wie ne Saint und is schlechter) Mist was nur rumquitscht.



Wenn du Tests liest, so Code R vs Saint tut sich da nicht viel! Beide sehr gut, aber jede hat Pro's und Contra's!

Ich bin auch Fan von Shimano Bremsen, aber geb dir XO Trail ne Chance und mal gucken ob Sie mich enttäuscht! 100kg Fahrergewicht testen jede Bremse


----------



## marc53844 (31. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wenn du Tests liest, so Code R vs Saint tut sich da nicht viel! Beide sehr gut, aber jede hat Pro's und Contra's!
> 
> Ich bin auch Fan von Shimano Bremsen, aber geb dir XO Trail ne Chance und mal gucken ob Sie mich enttäuscht! 100kg Fahrergewicht testen jede Bremse


 

Ich persönlich habe mit meinen 105kg Nacktgewicht noch keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Anfangs etwas gequitscht aber nach ca. 100-150km einfahren quitscht es da nur noch bei starker Nässe. 
War selbst überrascht über die Standfestigkeit.
Dazu muss ich sagen das ich nicht in den Alpen wohne und meine Abfahrten somit nicht das Maß der Dinge sind. 

Lediglich nach dem Umbau an die neuen Laufräder "schwingt" die Scheibe vorne manchmal.

Gruß Marc


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe mit meinen 105kg Nacktgewicht noch keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Anfangs etwas gequitscht aber nach ca. 100-150km einfahren quitscht es da nur noch bei starker Nässe.
> War selbst überrascht über die Standfestigkeit.
> Dazu muss ich sagen das ich nicht in den Alpen wohne und meine Abfahrten somit nicht das Maß der Dinge sind.
> 
> ...



Das Quietschen bei Nässe ist ja angeblich ein Avid Standardproblem!

Ich wohn auch nicht in den Alpen! Wenn die Bremse fürs Siebengebirge reicht, wo ich das Rad zu 90% bewege dann ist sie für mich gut!


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2013)

Bei nässe jault auch die zee. Heut probier ich nochmal die beläge n bissl runterzuschleifen, hoffentlich hilfts, so kanns nimmer weitergehn, einfach ne katastrophe...

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Teuflor (31. Juli 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

ich bin auch am hin und her überlegen mir das Strive zu kaufen.

Eigentlich will ich blos den Rahmen. 
Allerdings bekomm ich den ja net so einfach.

Also hab ich mir überleg, das billigste Modell zu kaufen da passt mir aber die farbe nicht. Würde gern einen schwarzen haben.

Kann ich mir auch das AL 7.0 Kaufen und bei Canyon fragen ob sie mir nen schwarzen Rahmen verkaufen?
Oder geht das Grundsätzlich nicht solche extra Kundenwünsche?

habe mit Canyon noch keinerlei Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auch am hin und her überlegen mir das Strive zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht nur den Rahmen kaufst, kannst du dir nur die Farben aussuchen die es für das jeweilige Modell gibt! Etwaige Umbauten musst du dann nachher selber durchführen!

Bei Canyon werden keine extra Kundenwünsche erfüllt!


----------



## Teuflor (31. Juli 2013)

Ich würde natürlich auch gerne NUR den Rahmen kaufen... nur find ich den nicht auf der homepage. 

oder ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auch am hin und her überlegen mir das Strive zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Klappt nicht, hab ich auch schon probiert, wollte das 8er in schwarz.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Teuflor (31. Juli 2013)

Echt schade.

Also das 7.0 kaufen, demontieren. Teile verkaufen (Was meint ihr sind die Wert? )

Dann Rahmen entlacken und neu pulvern bzw eloxieren. 

Das wird ja ein spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2013)

Oder bis oktober warten, hoffen dass ein 8.0er als CH modell noch zu haben ist und dann das kaufen, das is schwarz.


----------



## tr8enduro (31. Juli 2013)

Kann den auch nicht finden :. aber die Farben des 7.0ers finde ich jetzt auch nicht So schlecht ist halt mal was anderes
Sonst kauf dir das 9.0 und verkauf die Teile die du nicht haben möchtest

Ich würde mir wenn das 7.0 holen , doch ich bin noch nicht so richtig Überzeugt Was den Service und so angeht


----------



## Micha382 (31. Juli 2013)

Da musst du bei www.purecycling.ch schauen, da gibts das in schwarz.
Nimms in RAW, sieht echt genial aus


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Juli 2013)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Kann den auch nicht finden :. aber die Farben des 7.0ers finde ich jetzt auch nicht So schlecht ist halt mal was anderes
> Sonst kauf dir das 9.0 und verkauf die Teile die du nicht haben möchtest
> 
> Ich würde mir wenn das 7.0 holen , doch ich bin noch nicht so richtig Überzeugt Was den Service und so angeht



Was erwartest du denn für einen Service? Canyon ist und bleibt ein Versender. Bisschen schrauben sollte man können, ansonsten hilft nur sich ein Bike in einem Laden in der Nähe zu kaufen.

Ich hatte bis jetzt fast nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service. Es kann aber auch nicht jeder Mitarbeiter gleich sein


----------



## tr8enduro (31. Juli 2013)

Zu hohe Ansprüche sollte man nicht hoben und ich trenne auch nicht wegen Bremsbelag wechseln In den Nächsten Bike shop.
Aber ich habdes Öfteren gelesen, dass immer mal wiederProbleme mit der Garantie und dem Wechseln von irgendwelchen Sachen die es gar nicht nötig hatten und man trotzdem Lacken musste


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Juli 2013)

Bei mir wurden bis jetzt alle Arbeiten immer umsonst getätigt, sogar ein fremder LRS wurde kostenlos geprüft. Im gleichen Zug wurden auch Carbon Sitzstreben getauscht, obwohl sie wahrscheinlich nur einen optischen Mangel hatten.

Außerdem können die dir ohne Kostenvoranschlag nicht einfach Teile tauschen....

Ich würde mich dabei nicht immer auf die Meinung andere verlassen, man macht sich ja so schon verrückt genug


----------



## tr8enduro (31. Juli 2013)

Da hast die wohl recht!
Hast du selbst ein Strive? Wie ist das? Welches?


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Juli 2013)

Natürlich hab ich ein Strive sonst würde ich hier nicht posten 

Hab ein 2012er ESX 9.0 SL, wobei nicht mehr viel original ist 

Bin absolut zufrieden damit. Super Tourentauglich, war auch schon am Ochsenkopf, Geißkopf und in Saalbach damit. Am WE geht es wieder nach Saalbach.

Keine Durchschläge bist jetzt, danke Spacer im Dämpfer.


----------



## tr8enduro (31. Juli 2013)

War auch in Saalbach letzte Woche, mega geil!
für das 9.0 SL wirds nicht reichen, aber das 7.0 find ich and nicht Schlecht mit der Ein oder anderen Optimierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (31. Juli 2013)

Kostet schon gut Kohle. Der Rahmen ist ja der gleiche, die restlichen Teile kann man nach Wunsch ändern


----------



## marc53844 (31. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Das Quietschen bei Nässe ist ja angeblich ein Avid Standardproblem!
> 
> Ich wohn auch nicht in den Alpen! Wenn die Bremse fürs Siebengebirge reicht, wo ich das Rad zu 90% bewege dann ist sie für mich gut!



Komme aus dem Rhein-Sieg-Kreis. Wir waren da bei Bensberg, Donrath etc. Da kann man einige Höhenmeter reissen. 

Mich hat die Bremse kein Stück im Stich gelassen. Auch der Kumpel mit seinem Strive 9.0 und gut 80kg hat keinerlei Probleme gehabt.

Da war die Formula die ich vorher an meinem alten Bike hatte viel schlechter.


----------



## ernmar (31. Juli 2013)

Kann man die Nadeln für das Nadellager einzeln kaufen, wenn ja wo? Habe heute leider feststellen müssen, dass mir eine Nadel beim demontieren/montieren verloren gegangen sein muss...


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2013)

Bei Canyon direkt kann man das Lager und das Einpresswerkzeug kaufen


----------



## ernmar (31. Juli 2013)

Ja das habe ich mir auch schon mal bestellt, aber ein neues Lager kostet wieder 20â¬. Und bei mir fehlt eigentlich nur eine Nadel, das Lager selber ist relativ neu. Die Dinger mÃ¼sste es doch auch einzeln geben, finde nur nichts.


----------



## DiHo (31. Juli 2013)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich mir auch schon mal bestellt, aber ein neues Lager kostet wieder 20. Und bei mir fehlt eigentlich nur eine Nadel, das Lager selber ist relativ neu. Die Dinger müsste es doch auch einzeln geben, finde nur nichts.


Canyon verbaut Käfiglose Lager, das schaut immer so aus als ob eine Kugel oder eine Nadel fehlt, und muß auch so sein.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (31. Juli 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Canyon verbaut Käfiglose Lager, das schaut immer so aus als ob eine Kugel oder eine Nadel fehlt, und muß auch so sein.
> Grüße


Achso, danke für den tipp. Dann habe ich gar nichts verloren. Umso besser.


----------



## RobG301 (1. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Komme aus dem Rhein-Sieg-Kreis. Wir waren da bei Bensberg, Donrath etc. Da kann man einige Höhenmeter reissen.
> 
> Mich hat die Bremse kein Stück im Stich gelassen. Auch der Kumpel mit seinem Strive 9.0 und gut 80kg hat keinerlei Probleme gehabt.
> 
> Da war die Formula die ich vorher an meinem alten Bike hatte viel schlechter.



Fährst du denn auch ein Strive?

Hab letztens in Troisdorf-Bergheim nen Strive fahren sehen!

Gestern leider im Siebengebirge kaum wem begegnet so unter der Woche!


----------



## RobG301 (1. August 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich ein Strive sonst würde ich hier nicht posten
> 
> Hab ein 2012er ESX 9.0 SL, wobei nicht mehr viel original ist
> 
> ...



Welchen Spacer fährst du bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## Chrisinger (1. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Welchen Spacer fährst du bei welchem Gewicht?



Ich fahr den mittleren Spacer bei ca 180psi und ca. 80kg fahrbereit


----------



## marc53844 (1. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Fährst du denn auch ein Strive?
> 
> Hab letztens in Troisdorf-Bergheim nen Strive fahren sehen!
> 
> Gestern leider im Siebengebirge kaum wem begegnet so unter der Woche!


 
Ich fahre ein 8.0er Strive mit weissen Crassmax Lausrädern. 
Kumpel fährt das 9.0er. 
Bin schon einige Wochen nicht mehr gefahren. Zeitlich derzeit leider stark eingeschränkt. Im Oktober wirds wieder losgehen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Welchen Spacer fährst du bei welchem Gewicht?



Mit welchem Drück fährst du eigentlich dein SL?


----------



## RobG301 (1. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein 8.0er Strive mit weissen Crassmax Lausrädern.
> Kumpel fährt das 9.0er.
> Bin schon einige Wochen nicht mehr gefahren. Zeitlich derzeit leider stark eingeschränkt. Im Oktober wirds wieder losgehen.
> 
> Gruß Marc



Oktober? Da ist das schöne Wetter doch vorbei!

Und wie machen sich eure Strives?


----------



## RobG301 (1. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Drück fährst du eigentlich dein SL?



220psi Dämpfer
95psi Gabel


----------



## marc53844 (1. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Oktober? Da ist das schöne Wetter doch vorbei!
> 
> Und wie machen sich eure Strives?


 
Tja, man kann es sich nicht immer aussuchen.
Meine Laufräder waren schon 3 mal kaputt. Deshalb nun andere Laufräder. 
Kumpel hat Probleme mit knackender Gabel. Die muss wohl zu Fox. 
Ansonsten sind wir sehr zufrieden. Vorallem mit dem neuen Dämpfer. Da schlägt bei mir nichts durch trotz ca. 20% SAG und 105kg Nackt.


----------



## RobG301 (1. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Tja, man kann es sich nicht immer aussuchen.
> Meine Laufräder waren schon 3 mal kaputt. Deshalb nun andere Laufräder.
> Kumpel hat Probleme mit knackender Gabel. Die muss wohl zu Fox.
> Ansonsten sind wir sehr zufrieden. Vorallem mit dem neuen Dämpfer. Da schlägt bei mir nichts durch trotz ca. 20% SAG und 105kg Nackt.



Stimmt wenn es beruflich nicht anders geht und man erst dann mehr Freizeit hat! 
Gerade bei "Schönwetterberufen"!

Welche? Sunringle? Darum jetzt die Crossmax?

Ich sag ja alles Vorurteil mit dem zu weichen Dämpfer! Nur Einstellungssache und vielleicht Sache des verbauten Spacer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (1. August 2013)

@marc53844
Hast du das 2013? Und welche laufrader? Die ab werk ?


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2013)

Der Dämpfer im 2013 is auch besser eingestellt als 2012, bin das 2012er n paar mal probegefahren und da hab sogar ich mit meinen 65kg den Dämpfer durchgeschlagen, bei grad mal 10% sag. 

Die Sunringle sind ja bekannt für ihre Probleme.

Hab nun auch die Story zu dem Laufrad erfahren, Fahrer mit knappen 60kg, 3 Ausfahrt, mit Schwung in ne Steilkurve rein und danach abgeflogen, der Fahrer hat sich zum glück nichts getan.


----------



## marc53844 (1. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Welche? Sunringle? Darum jetzt die Crossmax?
> 
> Ich sag ja alles Vorurteil mit dem zu weichen Dämpfer! Nur Einstellungssache und vielleicht Sache des verbauten Spacer!


 
Die Dämpfer sind im Modeljahr 2013 auch anders als die der Vorjahre. 
Vorher hatte ich die Original Sunringle Charger Expert. 
Die Crossmax SX gabs bei der Neueröffnung vom Bikediscount sehr sehr günstig. Im Nachhinein hätte ich mir für das Geld lieber welche anfertigen lassen sollen. Aber nun muss ich damit erstmal leben.

Aber Bergab habe ich mit den neuen Reifen und den Felgen ein weit unsicheres Gefühl als mit den Maxxis und den Sunringle. Denke das das höhere Gewicht für mehr Stabilität bei Wurzelpassagen gesorgt hat.
 Ich hab übrigens das 2013er Model.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2013)

Die Crossmax SX sind sicher stabiler als die Sunringle, die Crossmax sind auch nicht viel leichter, vllt 100-200g, die merkt man auf den Wurzelteppichen nicht, da sind nur die Reifen dran schuld, wenn Grip verloren geht.


----------



## RobG301 (1. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Die Dämpfer sind im Modeljahr 2013 auch anders als die der Vorjahre.
> Vorher hatte ich die Original Sunringle Charger Expert.
> Die Crossmax SX gabs bei der Neueröffnung vom Bikediscount sehr sehr günstig. Im Nachhinein hätte ich mir für das Geld lieber welche anfertigen lassen sollen. Aber nun muss ich damit erstmal leben.
> 
> ...



Was haste denn jetzt für Reifen? Das Laufrad ist ja jetzt nicht das Schlechteste und ne gute ZTR Flow EX mit ner Hope Pro 2 Evo Nabe kriegste jetzt leider nicht so günstig!

Ja ist vielleicht ne Gewöhnungssache!


----------



## marc53844 (1. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Was haste denn jetzt für Reifen? Das Laufrad ist ja jetzt nicht das Schlechteste und ne gute ZTR Flow EX mit ner Hope Pro 2 Evo Nabe kriegste jetzt leider nicht so günstig!
> 
> Ja ist vielleicht ne Gewöhnungssache!


 
Bin jetzt auf Tubeless mit Fat Albert und merke halt bei der selben schnellen Wurzelpassage (trocken und bergab) das ich ein wesentlich unsichereres Gefühl habe. Die MAxxis haben da irgendwie alles weggebügelt. Die sind eh Gripmonster. Aber leider haben sie für unsere Touren einfach zuviel Rollwiederstand. Geht natürlich schon, kostet aber schon einiges mehr an Kraft.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2013)

Bei mir isses umgekehrt, hatte am nerve die albert drauf und jetzt fühl ich mich nicht richtig wohl auf den maxxis, experimentiere aber immer noch mit dem luftdruck. Da ja alle zufrieden sind mit den maxxis, will ich die nocb etwas probieren.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## marc53844 (1. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei mir isses umgekehrt, hatte am nerve die albert drauf und jetzt fühl ich mich nicht richtig wohl auf den maxxis, experimentiere aber immer noch mit dem luftdruck. Da ja alle zufrieden sind mit den maxxis, will ich die nocb etwas probieren.
> 
> Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


 
Am Druck könnte es noch liegen.

Man macht ja nicht ständig luft rein und raus wenn man da mitten in einer tour ist. Zumal Tubeless ja auch mit weniger klar kommt. da muss ich dann erstmal mit klarkommen


----------



## RobG301 (1. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Am Druck könnte es noch liegen.
> 
> Man macht ja nicht ständig luft rein und raus wenn man da mitten in einer tour ist. Zumal Tubeless ja auch mit weniger klar kommt. da muss ich dann erstmal mit klarkommen



Bin kein Schwalbe Fan, daher Conti Rubber Queen oder Der Kaiser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (1. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auf Tubeless mit Fat Albert und merke halt bei der selben schnellen Wurzelpassage (trocken und bergab) das ich ein wesentlich unsichereres Gefühl habe. Die MAxxis haben da irgendwie alles weggebügelt. Die sind eh Gripmonster. Aber leider haben sie für unsere Touren einfach zuviel Rollwiederstand. Geht natürlich schon, kostet aber schon einiges mehr an Kraft.



Klar, wenn ich bedenke am Rhein entlang runter Richtung Siebengebirge bin ich froh über jedes bisschen weniger Rollwiderstand und im Siebengebirge schätze ich dann wieder den Grip, den z.B. ein Nobby Nic, Mountain King oder sonstige All Mountain/Trail Reifen an einem Enduro nicht bieten können!


----------



## Chrisinger (1. August 2013)

Vorne Rubber Queen, hinten Mountain King


----------



## tr8enduro (1. August 2013)

Also ich bin in Saalbach mit hans dampf hinten und nobby nic vorne, fand das schon ziemlich gut, nur der nobbi hat in schotterkurven nicht so viel halt, konnte ich mehrmals spüren...:-D


----------



## Chrisinger (1. August 2013)

Rein Gefühlsmässig würde ich die Reifen genau andersrum fahren ^^


----------



## RobG301 (1. August 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Rein Gefühlsmässig würde ich die Reifen genau andersrum fahren ^^



Würde jetzt auch den mit mehr Grip vorne fahren!


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2013)

N Nobby hat am Vorderrad einse Enduro mal gar nix verlohren, an sich auch am hinterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> N Nobby hat am Vorderrad einse Enduro mal gar nix verlohren, an sich auch am hinterrad



that! 

MountainKing am Hinterrad lass ich mir für sehr lange Touren noch gefallen, aber Nobby geht echt gar nicht. Und erst recht nicht am Vorderrad =)


----------



## Micha382 (1. August 2013)

Naja aber der MountainKing kann nicht mehr und nicht weniger als der Nobby, von dem her hat der auch nix am Enduro zu suchen


----------



## Zhen (1. August 2013)

Glaub mir, der MountainKing ist einem Nobby um Längen voraus. Für Hochtouren z.B. kann der MK2 am Hinterrad manchmal Sinn machen. Sehr geringer Rollwiderstand und leicht und dafür dann vorne nen Reifen mit ordentlich Grip. Geht natürlich nur bei den richtigen Wetterverhältnissen und Bodenbeschaffenheit.  Tu dir einen Gefallen und fahr den NN am Hardtail oder der CC-Schlampe runter, oder verkauf ihn =) Und hol dir  Rubberqueen, Albert, Minion oder Baron je nach Einsatzzweck. Da hast du was brauchbares und mehr Spaß auf dem Trail.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2013)

Der MK2 is schon n stück besser als der Nobby. Ich werd nach den Maxxis wohl wieder zu schwalbe zurückgehn, FatAlbert vorne und hinten mal gugge, Albert oder Hans.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. August 2013)

Ich fahre auch hinten den Mk 2,4 protection vorne noch die mm bei touren. Den FA hat er in rollwiederstand und Grip geschlagen. Sogar auf flowtrails macht er sich gut.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2013)

Die muddymarry hatte ich am Nerve vorne montiert, hinten den fatalbert, touren gingen damit ohne probleme.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## sirios (1. August 2013)

Ich fahr muddy mary 2.5 vorne und 2.35 hinten. Alles kein Problem und Grip ohne Ende


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die muddymarry hatte ich am Nerve vorne montiert, hinten den fatalbert, touren gingen damit ohne probleme.
> 
> Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube



Klar geht das problemlos! Mit dem 2,5er baron vorne hatte ich auch ptoblemlos getourt. ;-) Habe ja nicht gesagt dass die schlecht sind. 
Reifenwahl ist eigtl. wie alles andere geschmacksache. Muss jeder einfach testen was ihm zusagt.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2013)

Meine muddy hat aber nach nem jahr leider angefangen risse zu bekommen und die seitenstollen sind auch nimmer alle dran, hab da wohl n schlechte gummimischung abbekommen. 

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. August 2013)

Die Erfahrung habe ich bis jetzt immer mit Schwalbe gemacht. Deswegen hab ich mal auf Conti bcc bei beiden lrs gewechselt und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2013)

Der Albert schaut am Nerve immer nich gut aus, aber erster müssen mal die maxxis runtergefahren werden.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## waldi28 (1. August 2013)

Was denkt ihr, wie lange der Maxxis hält? Meiner ist am Hinterrad nach knapp 1000 km schon mind. 50% abgefahren. Das Vorderrad sieht noch wesentlich besser aus.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (1. August 2013)

^ ohne genaues zu wissen würde ich sagen am Hr noch 1000km und am VR länger


----------



## tr8enduro (1. August 2013)

Hatte mal den smart sam , der hat hinten 3,5 k weg


----------



## Zhen (1. August 2013)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Hat jemand schonmal den Rammstein und die Muddy Marry getestet und kann bisl was zum Vergleich sagen? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## clemsi (2. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Meine muddy hat aber nach nem jahr leider angefangen risse zu bekommen und die seitenstollen sind auch nimmer alle dran, hab da wohl n schlechte gummimischung abbekommen.
> 
> Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube



wieviel km sind ein jahr? 
Mein Hans Dampf (VR) sieht nach 5 Tagen Gardasee schon relativ bescheiden aus, die Muddy (2.5, VR) dagegen hat nach zig Touren (Waldtrails) noch keinerlei Abnutzungserscheinungen (ebenso wie der Ardent hinten). 
Kommt eben auch sehr stark aufs Terrain an. Kurzzeitig hatte ich den Minion vorne aufm Strive, aber Muddy 2.5 vorne und Ardent 2.4 hinten ist immer noch meine absolute Lieblingskonstellation!


----------



## Boardi05 (2. August 2013)

Die Marry hat bei mir knapp 700-800km (zweite saisonshälfte 2012 und erste saisonshälfte 2013) mitgemacht, Profil schaut noch gut aus, nur sind an allen Stollen so kleine Risse drinnen und ein paar der Seitenstollen hat es komplett rausgerissen.


----------



## marc53844 (2. August 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> aber Muddy 2.5 vorne und Ardent 2.4 hinten ist immer noch meine absolute Lieblingskonstellation!


 
Für welchen Einsatzbereich?


----------



## RobG301 (2. August 2013)

Ich bevorzuge die oben schon genannte Conti-Kombi Rubber Queen und Mountain King!

Mag zwar etwas mehr Verschleiß haben laut Tests (kommt mir aber nicht so vor) aber ist besser als Schwalbe. 

Die Maxxis sind aber auch super, die das Strive Serien montiert hat, auch wenn die halt nen tierisch hohen Rollwiderstand haben!

Aber der Rollwiderstand trainiert halt die Kondition was mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (2. August 2013)

Laut test ja... 

Dafür hast du bei Schwalbe den 3componenten mix bei dem nur die obere Schicht gript.


----------



## DarkListener (2. August 2013)

nach Empfehlung von einem Kollegen mittlerweile Hinten RubberQueen in 2.2 und vorne Baron in 2.3, jeweils als Black-Chili.

Kein Vergleich zum Fatal Bert. Nur an die schlanke Optik musste ich mich kurz gewöhnen 

Grippt ordentlich, rollt wesentlich besser und fühlt sich insgesamt leichtfüßiger an


----------



## RobG301 (2. August 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Laut test ja...
> 
> Dafür hast du bei Schwalbe den 3componenten mix bei dem nur die obere Schicht gript.



Ja eben, halte von solchen Tests nichts! Wirklichen Müll gibt es bei den Komponenten ja heute eh nur noch wenig!
Ist persönliche Geschmacksache!

Ja und wenn die runter ist...


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. August 2013)

also ich fahre die hans dampf,und bin wider erwarten total positiv erstaunt !


----------



## Boardi05 (2. August 2013)

Der HansDampf is n Top reifen, den haben immer mehr Leute und sind Top zufrieden damit, hinten wird auf den Maxxis sicher der HansDampf folgen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. August 2013)

Bei uns wird der nur noch Hans Krampf genannt weil der sich immer sofort mit Dreck zusetzt wo andere reifen nur drüber lachen. Einer von uns hat sich wegen dem schon böse abgelegt deswegen und ihn auch ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani3000 (2. August 2013)

So liebe Strive Gemeinde,

nach sage und schreibe zwei Ausfahrten in Norwegen ist die rechte Cap of Axis (rechte Stirnlochkappe an der 270 Grad Box) gebrochen, die Box daraufhin aus ihrer konischen Lagerung gesprungen und die Carbonsitzstrebe am Sattelrohr zerschellt - schade. Dies führe ich auf die an dieser Stelle aufgetretenen Reibungskräfte zwischen Box und Rahmen zurück, die bei mir seit Monaten für Knackgeräusche gesorgt haben. Abgeschmirgelte Stellen waren an Box und Rahmen erkennbar.

Canyon tauscht den Rahmen auf Garantie aus, zum Glück. Es steht also in Kürze ein neuer Strive Rahmen in Größe L zum Verkauf!

Ich fahre dann ab sofort Yeti


----------



## Daseca (2. August 2013)

Diese Achse war mal aus Alu....ist jetzt aus Stahl  seitdem keine Probleme mehr....!


----------



## Dani3000 (3. August 2013)

diese Stahlachse - bestehend aus weiblicher und männlicher Schraube - war unversehrt! Stahl hat also gehalten.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (4. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer im 2013 is auch besser eingestellt als 2012, bin das 2012er n paar mal probegefahren und da hab sogar ich mit meinen 65kg den Dämpfer durchgeschlagen, bei grad mal 10% sag.
> 
> Die Sunringle sind ja bekannt für ihre Probleme.
> 
> Hab nun auch die Story zu dem Laufrad erfahren, Fahrer mit knappen 60kg, 3 Ausfahrt, mit Schwung in ne Steilkurve rein und danach abgeflogen, der Fahrer hat sich zum glück nichts getan.



Aus meinem Hinterrad sind mir gerade zwei Speichen entgegen gefallen
als ich das Laufrad auf dem Bike-Ständer bewegt habe.
Hatte mich schon gewundert bei der Heimfahrt, dass die Bremsscheiben leicht streiften.

Gleiches Model Strive 8.0 

Muss man mit den Laufrädern um Leib und Leben fürchten?

Kann sich der Fahrer von dem Bild mal melden was Canyon hierzu gesagt
oder Stellung genommen hat.

Hab meine Laufräder schon verpackt, warte nur noch auf den Rückschein.

Gruß Joe


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. August 2013)

Hier nun mal mein endlich fertiges:
ESX 9.0 SL in Größe L
Neu sind die Bremshebel,habe die klobigen Saint gegen Zee getauscht.
funzt super !


----------



## wholeStepDown (4. August 2013)

schaut seeeehr gut aus!


----------



## Boardi05 (4. August 2013)

Am Hinterrad haste Adapter und unterlegscheiben?


----------



## marc53844 (4. August 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Aus meinem Hinterrad sind mir gerade zwei Speichen entgegen gefallen
> als ich das Laufrad auf dem Bike-Ständer bewegt habe.
> Hatte mich schon gewundert bei der Heimfahrt, dass die Bremsscheiben leicht streiften.
> 
> ...



Das ist mir beim Vorderrad auch passiert. Wollte gerade los und höre nur so "Pling" ... 
Naja, das davor schon mehrfach hinten welche flöten gegangen sind ... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629562

Schreib mal was rein, vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr dazu und man kann mal gegen Canyon vorgehen. Nach dem 3. Defekt habe ich gefragt obs mal eine Alternative gibt ... das wurde verneint. 
Es scheint ja wirklich kein Einzelfall zu sein. Man muss es nur mal bündeln.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Phileason (4. August 2013)

Kleine Pause beim heutigen Ausritt mit meinem Strive...


----------



## tr8enduro (4. August 2013)

Schick, wo ist das? Welches modell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileason (4. August 2013)

Ist das Strive Al 8.0 aus dem aktuellen Jahrgang.

Das Bild ist von der Saarschleife im Saarland, gibt ein paar richtig gute Trails in der Umgebung...


----------



## tr8enduro (4. August 2013)

Zufrieden? 
Gibts eigentlich ein lockout am dämpfer oder nur dieses propedal?
Komme aus dem Sauerland, bei uns gibts nicht ganz so viele... oder kenng einer ein paar? :-D


----------



## Mecka-Joe (4. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Das ist mir beim Vorderrad auch passiert. Wollte gerade los und höre nur so "Pling" ...
> Naja, das davor schon mehrfach hinten welche flöten gegangen sind ...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629562
> ...



Da müssen wir dagegen vorgehen,
bevor hier jemand ins Gras beißt.


Gruß Joe


----------



## Boardi05 (4. August 2013)

Da wird canyon nicht viel machen können, da muss man gegen den lrsbauer vorgehen. Die dinger würd ich nicht fahren, abmontieren und weg damit.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## marc53844 (5. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Da wird canyon nicht viel machen können, da muss man gegen den lrsbauer vorgehen. Die dinger würd ich nicht fahren, abmontieren und weg damit.
> 
> Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


 
Canyon vertreibt die Dinger eben im Gesamtpaket. 
Also sollen sie es auch richten.

Wenn ich als Hersteller einen Fernseher verkaufe und da ständig ein Kondensator kaputt geht, bin ich für den Kunden als Hersteller dafür haftbar. Nicht der Hersteller des Kondensators. Als Hersteller kann ich dann natürlich den Hersteller der Kondensatoren haftbar machen.


----------



## Meckastefan (5. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Canyon vertreibt die Dinger eben im Gesamtpaket.
> Also sollen sie es auch richten.
> 
> Wenn ich als Hersteller einen Fernseher verkaufe und da ständig ein Kondensator kaputt geht, bin ich für den Kunden als Hersteller dafür haftbar. Nicht der Hersteller des Kondensators. Als Hersteller kann ich dann natürlich den Hersteller der Kondensatoren haftbar machen.



Und genau so ist es richtig marc, es fing ja schon an das wir am zusammenbau festellen mussten das der Rahmen  so verschliffen ist,
das ich mich da ja schon mal fragen muss ob es bei Canyon eigentlich ne Qualitätssicherung gibt oder überhaupt jemand dafür verantwortlich ist.

Wenn Rahmen schon im Ausland gefertigt werden, was für heutige 
Zeiten ja normal ist sollte ja schon Stichprobenartig konntrolliert werden, um die Qualität der Fertigung zu überwachen.

Mit denn Laufräder ist das ja auch so ne Sache, wenn ich dieses VR Laufrad so anschaue das von meinem Vater gepostet wurde kann ich nur sagen der Fahrer hatte nen guten Schutzengel oder verdammt viel Glück.
Und Aussagen die Räder werden maschinell gespeicht, haben doch nichts damit zu tun das so etwas überhaupt zu stande kommen darf.

Canyon wirbt mit einem günstigen Preis und Topp Komponenten....

Bin auf die Eurobike gespannt ob bei 2014 Modellen Sun Ringle LRS immer noch verbaut sind, und die Verarbeitung der Ausstellungsräder wieder auf hohem niveau steht 

Das Strive ist so ein Hammer Bike, Design und Fahrdynamik sind klasse. Möchte mir den Nachfolger von meinem Vater kaufen bin auf die Eurobike gespannt aber mit Sunringle werds ichs nicht kaufen lieber 300 mehr mit Mavic crossmax da höre ich bis auf Ersatzteilbeschaffung nichts negatives.


Gruss Stefan


----------



## sirios (5. August 2013)

Warum muss man an nem Enduro Deemax Laufräder haben die mal so voll auf Downhill ausgelegt sind? Für den Preis den man für Mavic Deemax/Crossmax hinlegt bekommt man auch nen handgefertigten Laufradsatz wo man keine Probleme mit den Ersatzteilen hat.


----------



## Meckastefan (5. August 2013)

Hast du Recht welcher LRS auch immer, wenigstens keine Sun Ringle!!!!


----------



## marc53844 (5. August 2013)

Meckastefan schrieb:


> Bin auf die Eurobike gespannt ob bei 2014 Modellen Sun Ringle LRS immer noch verbaut sind, und die Verarbeitung der Ausstellungsräder wieder auf hohem niveau steht
> 
> Gruss Stefan


 
Laut einer inoffiziellen Aussage eines Mitarbeiter bei Abholung meines Rades soll es wohl nächstes Jahr kein Sunringle mehr geben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meckastefan (5. August 2013)

Hi Marc bleibt zu hoffen, da ich einige Fahrradhersteller kenne die schon vor Jahren keine Suns mehr verbaut haben.

Mein Vater hat heute ne saftige E-Mail an Canyon geschrieben bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.....

Gruss stefan


----------



## RobG301 (5. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Warum muss man an nem Enduro Deemax Laufräder haben die mal so voll auf Downhill ausgelegt sind? Für den Preis den man für Mavic Deemax/Crossmax hinlegt bekommt man auch nen handgefertigten Laufradsatz wo man keine Probleme mit den Ersatzteilen hat.



Eben, nen schönen ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben kriegste auch für den Preis was Mavic sich z.B. für den neuen Mavic Crossmax Enduro LRS verlangt!


----------



## kNiRpS (5. August 2013)

ich würde sagen, den bekommt man sogar deutlich günstiger
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...bes-ZTR-Flow-EX-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## RobG301 (5. August 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ich würde sagen, den bekommt man sogar deutlich günstiger
> https://www.bike-components.de/prod...bes-ZTR-Flow-EX-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html



Und den kann ich uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Sunset84 (5. August 2013)




----------



## Nesium (5. August 2013)

Ich habe bei meinem strive die sunringle auch demontiert und ein ZTR Flow EX mit DT Swiss 240S Naben montiert. Die geben mir ein sichereres Gefühl und ruhig sind die auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecka-Joe (5. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Das ist mir beim Vorderrad auch passiert. Wollte gerade los und höre nur so "Pling" ...
> Naja, das davor schon mehrfach hinten welche flöten gegangen sind ...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629562
> ...



Hier zwei Bilder der ausgebrochenen Speichen











Einfach so abgebrochen 

Habe noch keine Reaktion von Canyon erhalten.
Sie hüllen sich noch in Schweigen.

Gruß Joe


----------



## Boardi05 (5. August 2013)

Brutal die dinger, da bin ich echt froh um meine mavic, auch wenn die nicht ganz problemlos sind.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## sirios (5. August 2013)

Echt die Teufelsräder!

Das einzige Mal, dass ich Probleme mit den E2000 hatte war als ich mich in Salbach auf der X-line mit meinem Hintern aufs Vorderrad gesetzt habe. Danach hat das Teil doch leicht bis mittelstark geeiert


----------



## kraft_werk (5. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Echt die Teufelsräder!
> 
> Das einzige Mal, dass ich Probleme mit den E2000 hatte war als ich mich in Salbach auf der X-line mit meinem Hintern aufs Vorderrad gesetzt habe. Danach hat das Teil doch leicht bis mittelstark geeiert



..setzt man sich nicht eigentlich aufs Hinterrad..?!


----------



## sirios (5. August 2013)

Mal die X-line gefahren? Im unteren Teil kann so ziemlich jeder kuriose Abstieg passieren, dank der netten Wurzeln !


----------



## Zhen (5. August 2013)

Jep, die E2000 find ich gut für die Serienausstattung. Mein hinteres Laufrad hält immernoch trotz einigen Durchschlägen und dauerndem Einsatz auf dem fiesen Nordkette-Downhill. 
Sollte es übrigens kein Strive mehr geben nächstes Jahr wird wohl zumindest eins, nämlich meins, im Bikemarkt zu finden sein. Ich steig aufs Torque um =)


----------



## kraft_werk (5. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Mal die X-line gefahren? Im unteren Teil kann so ziemlich jeder kuriose Abstieg passieren, dank der netten Wurzeln !



Nee, die X-Line noch nicht..noch 

Aber nach Alpe d´Huez weiss ich was du meinst


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. August 2013)

der kuriose Abstieg ist sogar in seinem Outtakes Video zu sehen 
War schon cool


----------



## Boardi05 (5. August 2013)

Link?


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. August 2013)

Man werfe nur Nen Blick ins Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulf1337 (5. August 2013)

Nabend zusammen,
ich habe vor mir ein Endurobike zu holen und bin nun nach einigen Tagen lesen & umgucken beim Strive AL 8.0 (Link) gelandet. Nun habe ich allerdings noch die ein oder andere doofe Frage. Vlt bin ich auch nur blind aber ich hoffe trotzdem von Euch nicht erschlagen zu werden
Und zwar als aller erstes mal: Welche Laufradgröße hat das Canyon? Kann diese wichtige Information leider nirgends finden! Denke es handelt sich um 26 oder 27,5", oder?
Außerdem interessiert es mich welche "Abschaltfunktionen" die Federelemente haben. Bei dem Dämpfer kann man glaube ich einen Hebel umlegen, um ihn ganz aus zu schalten?! aber wie sieht es mit der Federgabel aus? Auf der Herstellerseite kann ich keine "Amateurbeschreibung" dafür finden und eine Fox Gabel hatte ich leider noch nie. Ist es vlt so wie bei meiner RS RCT, dass man ein Rädchen oben am Standrohr hat mit dem man die Gabel härter machen/ganz ausschalten kann? Am liebsten hätte ich ja Hebel am Lenker mit denen man Dämpfer und Gabel blockieren kann, aber wenn es direkt an dem Federelement gemacht werden muss wäre das auch noch zu verkraften, hauptsache diese Funktion ist gegeben damit jeder Berg nicht gleich zur Qual wird.
Als letztes noch die Frage wie es mit der Sattelstütze ausschaut. Ich kann kein Kabel finden, dass von der Stütze weg geht, allerdings habe ich die Stütze eben mal gegoogelt und gesehen dass das Kabel nach unten weg geht. Ich nehme also mal an das es für die Stütze einen Hebel/Knopf am Lenker gibt und dies nicht unter dem Sattel per Hebel gemacht werden muss. Liege ich da richtig?
Für Antworten bin ich Euch sehr dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## marc53844 (6. August 2013)

ulf1337 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> ich habe vor mir ein Endurobike zu holen und bin nun nach einigen Tagen lesen & umgucken beim Strive AL 8.0 (Link) gelandet. Nun habe ich allerdings noch die ein oder andere doofe Frage. Vlt bin ich auch nur blind aber ich hoffe trotzdem von Euch nicht erschlagen zu werden
> Und zwar als aller erstes mal: Welche Laufradgröße hat das Canyon? Kann diese wichtige Information leider nirgends finden! Denke es handelt sich um 26 oder 27,5", oder?
> Außerdem interessiert es mich welche "Abschaltfunktionen" die Federelemente haben. Bei dem Dämpfer kann man glaube ich einen Hebel umlegen, um ihn ganz aus zu schalten?! aber wie sieht es mit der Federgabel aus? Auf der Herstellerseite kann ich keine "Amateurbeschreibung" dafür finden und eine Fox Gabel hatte ich leider noch nie. Ist es vlt so wie bei meiner RS RCT, dass man ein Rädchen oben am Standrohr hat mit dem man die Gabel härter machen/ganz ausschalten kann? Am liebsten hätte ich ja Hebel am Lenker mit denen man Dämpfer und Gabel blockieren kann, aber wenn es direkt an dem Federelement gemacht werden muss wäre das auch noch zu verkraften, hauptsache diese Funktion ist gegeben damit jeder Berg nicht gleich zur Qual wird.
> ...


 
Hi, es handelt sich um 26". Federelemente sind nicht vollständig "abschaltbar". Vielen kommen damit aber super klar. Ist nunmal kein Hardtail. 
Den Hebel für die Sattelstütze kann man vom Lenker aus bedienen


----------



## maze1601 (6. August 2013)

Google mal die Reverb Stealth. Dort wird das Kabel im Rahmen nach unten geführt. Daher ist es nicht zu sehen.


----------



## sasule (6. August 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Hier zwei Bilder der ausgebrochenen Speichen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir sah das so ähnlich aus. Habe mich für den schnelleren Weg weg entschieden und hab die Felge zum Händler vor Ort gebracht. Alter Nippel weg weg, neuer Nippel dran (10 Euro). Bei dir sieht das so aus als könnte man die Speichen noch benutzen falls sie net komplett verbogen sind. Mein Händler hat gemeint diese Alu Nippel brechen anscheinend relativ schnell. Habe mich auch tierisch geärgert aber sowas passiert halt  Ansonsten falls Werkzeug vorhanden DIY, son Nippel kostet ein paar Cent. Viel Glück und hoffentlich kannste deinen Esel bald wieder reiten.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2013)

Heute isses passiert, chainsuck vom allerfeinsten 

Auf asphalt, ebene strecke, gmütlich beim treten, vorne von groß auf klein geschalten, wamms kette reingefressen, komplett ohne last geschalten. 

Hab da gut 30min rumgemergelt  , wollte schon das kettenschloss aufmachen, habs aber dann doch noch irgendwie geschafft die kette an ihre richtige position zu bringen.

Hab heut auch hinten auf 203 umgebaut, geht ganz gut mit der großen scheibe.


----------



## Freakrr (7. August 2013)

Dann hast du jetzt die finale Lösung, welchen Adapter benötige ich für die 203er Scheibe?


----------



## Boardi05 (8. August 2013)

Finale Lösung kann ich noch nicht sagen, werd erst mal die Beläge n Stück runterfahren, um zu guggn ob er wirklich auf der ganzen Scheibe schön aufliegt.


----------



## mcWolfgang (8. August 2013)

Dein Klemmer beunruhigt mich. Ich hatte gehofft das dass beim Sl nicht Passiert. Bisher ist das nur von Leuten berichtet worden die nicht die sram Kurbel Garnitur fahren. Ich hatte gehofft das es mit der nicht vorkommt, jetzt muss ich wieder ein wenig drauf achten beim Schalten.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. August 2013)

Gestern war ich echt kurz davor den Gaul den Berg runterzuwerfen, ich Schalte selten unter zug, gestern auch, keine Spannung auf der Kette, Kette erst geölt, Kettenblätter der Kurbel auch erst vor kurzem sauber gemacht und dann frisst es die Kette einfach mal rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (8. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Heute isses passiert, chainsuck vom allerfeinsten


 
Ich hatte auch schon 3 Stück.

Beim ersten hats mir die Kette verbogen und ich brauchte eine neue.
Bei den anderen beiden Malen hats nur Kratzer hinterlassen.
Beim letzten Mal habe ich vorne und hinten gleichzeitig geschaltet ... 
Sowas sollte man wohl vermeiden. 

Beheben konnte ich es bisher immer so: mit dem gesamten Gewicht auf den Sattel und son tief einfedern wie möglich. So konnte ich die Kette dann einfach unten wieder zurück drücken.

P.S. Ich habe das 2013er 8.0
Gruß Marc


----------



## Boardi05 (8. August 2013)

Ich hab es auch geschafft die Kette zurückzudrücken, aber fein isses nicht. Werd mir wohl ne Kette bestellen, als ersatzt, gebogen hat es mir die zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Micha382 (8. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon 3 Stück.
> 
> Beim ersten hats mir die Kette verbogen und ich brauchte eine neue.
> Bei den anderen beiden Malen hats nur Kratzer hinterlassen.
> ...



Ich hab auch das 8.0 und bisher noch keinerlei Probleme und ich schalte nicht immer ohne Last...


----------



## marc53844 (8. August 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das 8.0 und bisher noch keinerlei Probleme und ich schalte nicht immer ohne Last...


 
Das freut mich natürlich. Ich habe diese Chainsucks auch nicht ständig. 
Hab das Rad ja seit KW 8 oder so. Somit sind schon einige Kilometer zusammen gekommen. Da erachte ich die 3 Mal (auch wenn einmal keine ordentliche Weiterfahrt mehr möglich war) als nicht sonderlich viel.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. August 2013)

Ich hab es seit nem monat, is mir das erste mal passiert und ich hoff auch das letzte mal.

Heute mal 2 203er scheiben bstellen 

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Teuflor (8. August 2013)

Bräuchte mal euren Rat, was ist den ein nackter 2013ner Rahmen Wert?

Also gebraucht ohne Zubehör, nur der nackte Rahmen.

Was würdet ihr sagen?

Bräuchte mal nen Richtwert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. August 2013)

Was soll ich sagen, ich bin wieder mit Avid unterwegs, hab nun einen der Kolben der Zee gekillt, warten auf den neuen Sattel is angesagt...

zum wachwerden heut schnell die Avid montiert und mal den hometrail gefahren, 600hm/1400tm/20km   












Mit den originalen Scheiben und abschleifen der Beläge warse heut wenigstens quitschfrei.

Der Dämpfer is nun wohl auch eingefahren, der is nun extrem weich geworden, wenn der noch weicher wird dann werd ich wohl wechseln, Float X oder Monarch Plus.


----------



## Quiesel (10. August 2013)

@Boardi05: also langsam kann ich gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen was du an der zee so hart feierst, wenn sie als den Geist aufgibt ^^ 
mal was anderes... was für 203er Scheiben fährst du? Weil die HS1 für die x.o gibts doch nur als 200er Scheiben... was brauch ich um hinten auch auf die großen umzubauen?

Im übrigen ist mein Fahrwerk jetzt auch gut eingefahren...Hab jetzt den Dämpfer auf 14,5 bar bei 73-75 kg Gesamtgewicht und seit dem auch keinen Durchschlag mehr gehabt!
Hab letztens aber sogar mal die Gabel zum Durchschlag gebracht...war aber auch ne sehr unangenehme Flugkurve ^^

Aber ansonsten bin ich echt immer noch sehr zufrieden und begeistert von dem Bike!!


----------



## Boardi05 (10. August 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Boardi05: also langsam kann ich gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen was du an der zee so hart feierst, wenn sie als den Geist aufgibt ^^
> mal was anderes... was für 203er Scheiben fährst du? Weil die HS1 für die x.o gibts doch nur als 200er Scheiben... was brauch ich um hinten auch auf die großen umzubauen?



Da Sterben der Zee geht total auf meine Kappe, passiert halt mal und ich feiere die Bremse so, weilse einfach viel besser is als die X0. Man benötigt weniger Fingerkraft und man hat ne größere Bremswirkung, Dosierbarkeit is bei beiden hingegen saugut. 
Die X0 bekomm ich auch ums verrecken nicht quitschfrei, gestern warse relativ ruhig, heut wieder nicht, k.a. warum...

203er Scheibe bin ich die Magura Storm SL gefahren, die is nun aber nach 60k Tiefnmeter fertig, nun kommen vorne und hinten 203er Shimano XT non IceTech dran, mal guggn wie lang die halten.

Hinten braucht es n Adapter, entweder +20mm wenn du Avid 200er (der gleiche wie vorne sollte da passen) fahren willst, oder +23mm wenn du ne 203er fahren willst.


----------



## Nesium (10. August 2013)

Das mit deinem quitschen ist wirklich komisch, da bin ich komplett befreit davon. Eventuell mal Sinter-Beläge ausprobieren, hatte mal meine Formula vom dauerqiutschen befreit. 
P.s. Knetmasse trainiert die Fingerkraft ;-)


----------



## Jason13 (10. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hinten braucht es n Adapter, entweder +20mm wenn du Avid 200er (der gleiche wie vorne sollte da passen) fahren willst, oder +23mm wenn du ne 203er fahren willst.



Ich glaube mit +23 mm wirds nicht passen  1cm in radius sind 2 in Durchmesser  
Das heisst: awenn pm 180 Aufnahme, dann 10mm spacer für 200mm Scheibe und 11,5mm spacer für 203er Scheibe!


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Der_Graue (10. August 2013)

Jow 



Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit +23 mm wirds nicht passen  1cm in radius sind 2 in Durchmesser
> Das heisst: awenn pm 180 Aufnahme, dann 10mm spacer für 200mm Scheibe und 11,5mm spacer für 203er Scheibe!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Boardi05 (10. August 2013)

Die adapter nennen sich so ;-) dass die mm nicht stimmen is mir scho klar

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Quiesel (10. August 2013)

Welchen Vorteil haben denn die 3mm mehr? Merkt man den Unterschied?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. August 2013)

Ob 200 oder 203, da is kein unterschied, nur is die auswahl an 203er scheiben viel größer. K.a. wieso Avid da ne eigene schiene fährt, mit den 200er


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. August 2013)

@Quiesel
richtig geile bilder,und coole action !!!

also ich fahre an meinem strive ne saint mit 203er scheiben vorne und hinten,und zee hebeln 
bin super zufrieden,und es quietscht auch nix .-)
gruß in die runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (11. August 2013)

Servus,

meine Lyrik federt nur noch ca. 7 cm ein und dann geht sie auf Block. Hab die Luft schon mal rausgelassen, aber auch nicht besser. Was könnte das sein. Hat jemand evtl. noch eine kleine Anleitung zur Problembehebung. Ist das was größeres, falls ja, werde ich sie besser zum Service geben. Den kleinen Service habe ich schon mal gemacht, wenns nicht mehr wäre dann könnte ich ja mal selber probieren.

Danke Gruß schwed


----------



## Thiel (11. August 2013)

Schraub mal die Dämpfung auf bzw zieh die Druckstufe raus. Die sollte im Öl stehen. Wenn nicht, ist eine Dichtung an der Zugstufe kaputt und das Öl ist dir in das Tauchrohr gelaufen und die Gabel geht auf Block.

Rädchen abschrauben und rausschrauben:

http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...dsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:39,s:0,i:205&tx=106&ty=72

Mit einem sehr flachen Maulschlüssel kann man die Dämpfung auch raussschrauben ohne die Rädchen abschrauben zu müssen.


----------



## Micha382 (11. August 2013)

Glaub ich muss heute Mittag auch ein wenig schrauben...
Wollte grad ne Runde drehen als ich bemerkt habe dass man den Bremshebel der Vorderradbremse bis zum Griff ziehen kann :-(
Hatte es nur mit beiden Rädern an der Wand hängen, kann das davon kommen?


----------



## Boardi05 (11. August 2013)

Der Bremse darf es nix ausmachen, wenn die mal n paar Tage kopfüber steht. 
Geht der Hebel immer bis zum Griff oder nur die ersten 2-3 mal?


----------



## schwed1 (11. August 2013)

Servus,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, genau das ists. Gibts da spezielle Dichtungen für den Dämpfereinsatz oder gehen da normale O-Ringe auch, oder brauch ich da den kompletten Einsatz, wie unter dem Link.

Danke Gruß schwed



Thiel schrieb:


> Schraub mal die Dämpfung auf bzw zieh die Druckstufe raus. Die sollte im Öl stehen. Wenn nicht, ist eine Dichtung an der Zugstufe kaputt und das Öl ist dir in das Tauchrohr gelaufen und die Gabel geht auf Block.
> 
> Rädchen abschrauben und rausschrauben:
> 
> ...


----------



## Micha382 (11. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der Bremse darf es nix ausmachen, wenn die mal n paar Tage kopfüber steht.
> Geht der Hebel immer bis zum Griff oder nur die ersten 2-3 mal?



Also ich hab's 10-15 mal probiert und kann ihn bis zum Griff ziehen. Glaub da hilft erstmal nur entlüften...


----------



## Boardi05 (11. August 2013)

Ja dann hilft nur entlüften, da is irgendwo Luft drinnen.

Wenns nur bei den ersten 2-3 mal is, dann isses normal, das Öl muss vom AGB wieder ins System.

Ich stell mein Bike alle 2-3 Wochen mal ne ganze nacht auf den kopf, die ersten 2-3 pumper am hebel gehn leer, danach isses normal.


----------



## Micha382 (11. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja dann hilft nur entlüften, da is irgendwo Luft drinnen.
> 
> Wenns nur bei den ersten 2-3 mal is, dann isses normal, das Öl muss vom AGB wieder ins System.
> 
> Ich stell mein Bike alle 2-3 Wochen mal ne ganze nacht auf den kopf, die ersten 2-3 pumper am hebel gehn leer, danach isses normal.



Ja glaub das ist mal nötig. Ging von Beginn an schon weiter zum Griff ziehen als die HR-Bremse, nun kann ich sie aber komplett an den Griff ziehen.
Naja man schraubt ja gerne


----------



## mcWolfgang (11. August 2013)

Hat jemand ein Tipp wie ich das einstellen kann das mein Bremshebel nicht mehr so leicht und weit vom Lenker weg ragt. Er fühlt sich ein wenig ausgelutscht an, Ist auch nur auf der einen Seite, hat aber nix mit der Griffweite zu tun. Der Hebel ist soweit gut eingestellt, man kann ihn nur wenn man gegen drückt ziemlich leicht und weit nach hinten drücken. Hoff das war jetzt irgendwie verständlich worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (11. August 2013)

Nach hinten zum Lenker hin?
Dann entlüften, ansonsten mal an der Schraube für die Griffweite drehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. August 2013)

Würde auch mal sagen, entlüften und dann sollte es besser gehn.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## DiHo (11. August 2013)

@_schwed1_

Es sollte schon der Richtige Ring an der Stelle sein (Durchmesser, Querschnitt und Material). 

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...k-Druck---Zugstufe-Dichtungs-Service-Kit.html

Oder aber an "Sport Import" direkt schicken das geht da sehr schnell (kurze E-mail mit Fehlerbeschreibung und Fahrradrechnungs Kopie denn bei manchen ist ja auch noch das 2Step defekt  und dann kommt auch gleich eine Dual Air Einheit rein)
Grüße


----------



## mcWolfgang (12. August 2013)

Nee, entlüften kann es nicht sein. Muss ein mechanischer Fehler sein. Es geht ja vom Lenker weg. Der Hebel hat ja nach hinten ein wenig Spiel, sprich man kann ihn ja in so eine Art arretierung drücken. Bei mir ist das auf der einen Seite nur deutlich weiter und ohne gegen Druck. Beim fahren geht der Hebel halt von alleine weiter nach hinten wenn man nicht permanent den Finger dran hat. Ich mach morgen mal ein Bild, das lässt sich einfach schwer erklären.


----------



## sirios (12. August 2013)

Mal an alle die nen Monarch RC3 fahren: Welchen Tune fahrt ihr? Hab mal wieder Bock was neues zu testen


----------



## Boardi05 (12. August 2013)

Mal ne blöde Frage, beim Laufrad hinten, hat da das Strive 12x142?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (12. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, beim Laufrad hinten, hat da das Strive 12x142?



Jop


----------



## fh10697 (12. August 2013)

Hi Leute, 
ich habe am sonntag mein strive bestellt und habe gerade die Bestätigung bekommen. 
In dieser steht jedoch dass der geplante Liefertermin erst KW34 ist ( aktuell KW 33)
Hat bei euch der Versand auch so lange gedauert? 
Das Modell ist auch auf Lager. ..


MfG Fabian


----------



## kraft_werk (12. August 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Hat bei euch der Versand auch so lange gedauert?



..länger! Habe im Oktober 2011 bestellt, und 2012 in KW33 in Empfang genommen..

Aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt


----------



## fh10697 (13. August 2013)

Ohh
Aber beim bestellen stand was davon dran, dass der Versand in der Regel 2-3 wekrtage dauert :0

Ich kann es auch nich abwarten das Schätzchen mal zu fahren


----------



## RobG301 (13. August 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Ohh
> Aber beim bestellen stand was davon dran, dass der Versand in der Regel 2-3 wekrtage dauert :0
> 
> Ich kann es auch nich abwarten das Schätzchen mal zu fahren



Ja zurzeit sind die meisten Modelle ja an Lager also keine Sorge und ab ins Wartezimmer 2013 mit dir! 

Oktober kannste meist dann vorbestellen und wenn du spät dran bist kann natürlich sowas wie weiter oben passieren!
Aber das wäre für mich echt der Super-GAU!


----------



## fh10697 (13. August 2013)

Okay, danke für die Hilfe!
Und viel spass noch mit euren bikes


----------



## schwed1 (13. August 2013)

So, hab mir jetzt zwei O-Ringe besorgt, eingebaut und die Gabel wieder zusammengebaut. Jetzt muss sie nur noch dicht sein, schaun ma mal, dann wär die Sache für 3 wieder hergestellt.



DiHo schrieb:


> @_schwed1_
> 
> Es sollte schon der Richtige Ring an der Stelle sein (Durchmesser, Querschnitt und Material).
> 
> ...


----------



## Zhen (13. August 2013)

Was meint ihr, bekommt man noch für ein Strive 7.0, das ganz spät 2011 gekauft wurde. Schaltung ist auf 10-fach SLX Shadow+ gewechselt, Kassette auf XT. Dämpfer (Monarch) ist luftkammergetuned. Außerdem neue Kette. Gabel und Dämpfer wurden Anfang des Jahres bei Sport-Import gewartet. In der Lyrik steckt seitdem eine DPA.


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. August 2013)

@Zhen
was meinst du ?
was bekommt man noch ?


----------



## Zhen (13. August 2013)

Naja, Geld  Wieviel Geld bekommt man dafür noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (13. August 2013)

mach mal ein bild .-)


----------



## Zhen (13. August 2013)

Biddeschön =)
Hab grad keine Bilder, auf denen es sauber ist


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. August 2013)

also mmn sollten da schon mind.1,7k rausspringen ?
mfg.


----------



## Zhen (13. August 2013)

Schonmal danke für die Antwort. Für bessere Auflösung einfach mal bei meinen Fotos schauen. Hab grad ein Album erstellt.


----------



## mcWolfgang (13. August 2013)

Nochmal auf mein Thema mit dem Bremshebel. Ich habe jetzt mal 2 Bilder zum besseren Verständnis gemacht. Auf dem einen ist der Bremshebel in der ganz normalen Ausgangsstellung, in der anderen ist er in der max Stellung vom Lenker weg. Der andere Hebel lässt sich nicht soweit nach hinten drücken und es geht auch nur mit Widerstand, während der eine durch bloße Vibration beim fahren in die Stellung geht. Ist halt nervig weil man ins leere greift wenn man nicht drauf achtet. Jemand ein Tipp wie man das behebt. Mit der Griffweiten Regulierung tut sich nichts.


----------



## sirios (13. August 2013)

Mein ehrlicher Tip zur Problemlösung: Organisier Dir lieber ein gescheites Paar Bremsen


----------



## mcWolfgang (13. August 2013)

Ich bin aber ehrlich gesagt ganz zufrieden mit. Hab aber auch noch nichts vergleichbares getestet. Was ich vorher hatte war ebenfalls alles von Avid, aber schwächer. Deswegen kann ich da nicht viel vergleichen. 
Hast trotzdem nen Tipp?


----------



## Zhen (13. August 2013)

Also meine Elixir 5-Hebel kann man etwas weiter vom Lenker wegdrücken, als sie in der Normalposition stehen. Ich nehme an, damit sie nicht so leicht abbrechen, wenn man doof stürzt. So geben sie halt etwas nach, bevors kritisch wird. Warum das aber bei dir auf einer Seite weiter geht, als auf der anderen, weiß ich nicht. 
Übrigens zur Elixir selbst: In meinem Fall zumindest kommen wir ganz gut miteinander aus. Bremsbelagwechsel ist immer etwas Arbeit, bis es vernünftig läuft. Die Kolben muss ich immer mal gängig machen und wenn ich die Downhillstrecke an der Nordkette in Innsbruck fahr, fallen mir unten die Finger ab. Aber zuverlässig war sie bis jetzt immer und hat jeden Scheiß mitgemacht.


----------



## Der_Graue (14. August 2013)

Klopp sie in die Tonne, wie kann man mit so etwas zufrieden sein
Kauf dir ne Zee und deine Probleme sind gelöst
Aber dann bitte aufpassen, wenn du bremst



mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Ich bin aber ehrlich gesagt ganz zufrieden mit. Hab aber auch noch nichts vergleichbares getestet. Was ich vorher hatte war ebenfalls alles von Avid, aber schwächer. Deswegen kann ich da nicht viel vergleichen.
> Hast trotzdem nen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (14. August 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Klopp sie in die Tonne, wie kann man mit so etwas zufrieden sein
> Kauf dir ne Zee und deine Probleme sind gelöst
> Aber dann bitte aufpassen, wenn du bremst



Ja oder ne Saint, aber da gilt das Gleiche!

Wenn du was Gemäßigteres willst hol ne XTR oder XT!


----------



## mcWolfgang (14. August 2013)

Man liest ja öfter von den 2 Modellen. Mal schauen, diese Saison aber nicht mehr. Knappe Studenten Kasse. 
Wie habt ihr das dann mit der Matchmakerschelle gelöst? Kann man die Hebel da auch integrieren? Die Aufgeräumte Optik find ich nämlich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2013)

Ja kann man, du musst aber dann eine Shimano *2012*er Bremse kaufen!

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35702_Mismatch-Adapter-.html

Wenn knappe Kasse, dann hol dir ne XT oder ne Zee, sind beides Top Bremsen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. August 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Man liest ja öfter von den 2 Modellen. Mal schauen, diese Saison aber nicht mehr. Knappe Studenten Kasse.
> Wie habt ihr das dann mit der Matchmakerschelle gelöst? Kann man die Hebel da auch integrieren? Die Aufgeräumte Optik find ich nämlich ziemlich gut.



Schau mal bitte nach ob die Druckstange des Hebels noch im Kolben sitzt! Das sieht aus als ob die draussen wäre.


----------



## mcWolfgang (14. August 2013)

Wenn die raus wäre dürfte sie doch aber nicht mehr funktionieren. Oder? Optisch sind keine Mängel zu sehen. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit die Bremse mal auf machen und schauen was zusehen ist.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. August 2013)

Das kann man aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen. Unter Umständen ist die Funktion eher "Zufall" als wirklich gegeben. An Deiner Stelle würde ich die Bremse vorerst nicht mehr einsetzen. Ein Griff ins "Leere" kann fatale Folgen haben ( Eigenerfahrung - neben den Schmerzen kann es auch teuer werden ).

Zerleg mal den Hebel, ich denke dann wirst Du schnell die Ursache finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nothing (14. August 2013)

Hi Leute,
wollte mal nachfragen, ob ihr auch mit dem Float RP23 immer bei Sprüngen fast ganz durchrauscht? Ist ja anscheinend beim Strive ein Thema zwecks dem Hinterbau.....?
Hab mir mal die Air Spring bestellt, das müsste ja was bringen!?

Greetz


----------



## Nesium (14. August 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Laut einer inoffiziellen Aussage eines Mitarbeiter bei Abholung meines Rades soll es wohl nächstes Jahr kein Sunringle mehr geben ...



Beim Torque EX Gapstar 2014 er sind doch noch Sunringle montiert, nix mit keine Suns mehr.
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3189


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. August 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wollte mal nachfragen, ob ihr auch mit dem Float RP23 immer bei Sprüngen fast ganz durchrauscht? Ist ja anscheinend beim Strive ein Thema zwecks dem Hinterbau.....?
> Hab mir mal die Air Spring bestellt, das müsste ja was bringen!?
> 
> Greetz



Wieviel wiegst Du denn und welches Meodelljahr ist Dein Bike? Wir haben bei Gewichten zw. 64 kg und 85 kg gute Erfahrungen mit dem Einsatz von Spacern gemacht.

Die Höhe der Sprünge und der Fahrstil spielen auch noch eine Rolle!


----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2013)

Fahrstil spielt ne saugroße rolle, mann muss bei hohen Sprüngen schon gut mitfedern bei der Landung, ich habs am Montag einmal verschlafen, hat ganz schön geknallt als der Dämpfer durch ist, armes Ding...


----------



## nothing (14. August 2013)

zZ 88kg ohne Rucksack. Aber habe den SAG mit Rucksack schon auf nur ca. 10% gestellt....was nicht so toll ist.
Ist das 2013 Model, ich denke auch, das es mit dem kleinen Spacer dann genau passt! 
Klaro, spielt auch die Landung eine Rolle, aber auch bei verblockten Trails, bin ich schon sehr schnell fast ganz durch.....
Ich denke die Kennlinie des BV und dem Hinterbau ist doch etwas zu linear.....

Grüße


----------



## nothing (14. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Fahrstil spielt ne saugroße rolle, mann muss bei hohen Sprüngen schon gut mitfedern bei der Landung, ich habs am Montag einmal verschlafen, hat ganz schön geknallt als der Dämpfer durch ist, armes Ding...


 

warum verkaufst denn Deine XO Trail?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> warum verkaufst denn Deine XO Trail?



Weil das Ding im vergleich zu meiner Zee keine Bremse ist, auch wenn ich zurzeit das Ding fahren muss...


----------



## nothing (14. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Weil das Ding im vergleich zu meiner Zee keine Bremse ist, auch wenn ich zurzeit das Ding fahren muss...


 



Genau deshalb hab ich mir die SAINT geholt 
Werde sie diese Woche noch dran bauen 
....die XO Trail ist glaub für 50kg Racer gedacht, die Strecke fahren 
Aber für lange Enduro Abfahrten nicht empfehlenswert!


----------



## Teuflor (14. August 2013)

Mal was anderes,

ich habe jetzt hier fast 45 seiten gelesen und ein paar Strives in komplett schwarz (also entlackt) gesehen.

geht das nur mit den eloxierten Rahmen, sprich schwarz only das man die decals entfernt? 

Sind diese bei den schwarzen Rahmen nur aufgeklebt und bei den weißen eingelackt?

wurde bestimmt schon beantwortet, über eine kurze antwort wäre ich trozdem sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## nothing (14. August 2013)

Haben am WE in Stromberg einen getroffen, der hat die Aufkleber mit Nagellack entfernt! Hat auf einem Lackierten Rahmen geklappt. Aber bei Lackierten Oberflächen ist es immer schwerer die Aufkleber zu entfernen ohne den Lack zu beschädigen.
Da der Lack nicht so gut mit dem Aluminium "verbunden" ist. Beim Anodisieren gibt es ja kein Material das aufgetragen wird, sondern die Öberflache des Aluminium wird "verändert"!

Die Anodische Oxidation oder Eloxal wandelt die Metalloberfläche in eine dichte und sehr harte Oxidschicht, die fest mit dem Grundmaterial verbunden ist. Sie bietet Schutz gegen mechanische Einflüsse und ist witterungs- und korrosionsbeständig.



Ich glaube alle Aufkleber sind "aufgeklebt" 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (14. August 2013)

Der eloxierte Rahmen ist ne feine Sache! Ein Acetonisierter Lappen und das Teil hat ganz fix sämtliche Decals, Prints usw los.


----------



## Flachgauer05 (14. August 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Mal was anderes,
> 
> ich habe jetzt hier fast 45 seiten gelesen und ein paar Strives in komplett schwarz (also entlackt) gesehen.
> 
> ...




es gibt schon von Haus aus schwarze Strive, 
die sind Ton in Ton schwarz 
(Rahmen eloxiert, Decals glänzend aufgedruckt)

gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, 
rein nackte Bikes sind irgendwie langweilig

ich bin gerad dabei noch neue Decals für die Fox anzufertigen, ebenfalls 
schwarz matt /glänzend Ton in Ton

und schwarze Bremsscheiben fehlen noch


----------



## Teuflor (14. August 2013)

Na gut,

ist natürlcih wieder alles so ne geschmackssache 

ich finde z.B. ein komplett schwarzer rahmen mit 2 kashima elementen, hope evo in gold macht sich bestimmt gut an einem komplett schwarzen bike.

aber da die ja dann da auch nur draufgeklebt sind, kann man die also entfernen!


Wo leigt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den 13/12/11 er rahmen? Außer die Innenverlegung der Züge?


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. August 2013)

hallo strive-gemeinde,
mein rp 23 stöhnt auch ganz schön unter meiner last ( 110kg mit ausrüstung ) 
bei 1,5m drops ist er schon total am ende,so das ich mich nicht traue größere sachen zu machen( verständlicherweise bei dem gewicht )
was könnte man machen ?
nutzt es etwas,die luftkammer mit spacern zu verkleinern ?
oder hilft nur abnehmen )
danke,
mfg,und sport frei der marko


----------



## Flachgauer05 (14. August 2013)

natürlich ist Optik geschmackssache 
ich hatte schon Bikes in schwarz/gold Optik 
und mein Nerve XC ist auch weiß/dunkelgrün

aber dem Strive steht so eine clean Optik ganz gut..

nach Bildersuche bei google ist kein großer Unterschied zwischen den Jahrgängen 2011,2012 und 2013 festzustellen abgesehn vom Lack
was jetzt die Technik, alla Steckachsen und Innenlager / Steuersatz angeht kann ich nichts beitragen


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. August 2013)

krieg ich in mein strive einen :
Fox  DHX 5.0  200x57mm ???
die einbaumaße stimmen ja an sich...
danke


----------



## kraft_werk (14. August 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> krieg ich in mein strive einen :
> Fox  DHX 5.0  200x57mm ???
> die einbaumaße stimmen ja an sich...
> danke



Einen DHX 5.0 -> Nein
Einen DHX Air 5.0 -> Ja


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. August 2013)

danke


----------



## sirios (14. August 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> danke



Guck mal in mein Album, da sind mehr als genug Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nothing (15. August 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> hallo strive-gemeinde,
> mein rp 23 stöhnt auch ganz schön unter meiner last ( 110kg mit ausrüstung )
> bei 1,5m drops ist er schon total am ende,so das ich mich nicht traue größere sachen zu machen( verständlicherweise bei dem gewicht )
> was könnte man machen ?
> ...


 
Auf welcher Einstellung dropst Du denn?


Ich habe die Spacer zu Hause liegen, werde sie am WE einbauen. Laut Aussagen verschiedener "Spezialisten" muss es etwas bringen! Denn durch veringerung des Volumens, setzt Du die Kennlinie etwas nach oben. Die Erhöhung des BV Druck ändert nur das Ansprechverhalten, nicht aber die Kennlinie/Progression! 
Ich werde die Air Spacer testen, und gleich berichten was es bringt!

Greetz


----------



## nothing (15. August 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Einen DHX 5.0 -> Nein
> Einen DHX Air 5.0 -> Ja


----------



## nothing (15. August 2013)

Flachgauer05 schrieb:


> es gibt schon von Haus aus schwarze Strive,
> die sind Ton in Ton schwarz
> (Rahmen eloxiert, Decals glänzend aufgedruckt)
> 
> ...


 

Vorbau viel zu lang


----------



## Itekei (15. August 2013)

Darf ich hier mal an die Strive-Fahrer eine bescheidene Frage stellen. Fahre momanten ein 2011er Nerve AM. Grundsätzlich bin ich damit als Allrounder zufrieden, hätte aber gerne wieder ein Bike, das mir mehr Spielraum im Gelände lässt ohne mir den Uphill (kleine Runden, max. 600 HM, Haustrails) deutlich zu erschweren. Ich liebäugele mit dem Strive (wäre mein drittes Canyon), vom Einsatzgebiet und von der Optik. Bekomme ich eure Empfehlung, kann das Strive was für's Geld?


----------



## gladbacher (15. August 2013)

@Itekei

Würde dir empfehlen nur die Gabel zu tauschen160er Lyrik oder vergleichbar + Vorbau und Lenker . Hat bei mir sehr viel gebracht.

Photos in meinem Album .

Grüsse aus graubünden


----------



## sirios (15. August 2013)

gladbacher schrieb:


> @Itekei
> 
> Würde dir empfehlen nur die Gabel zu tauschen160er Lyrik oder vergleichbar + Vorbau und Lenker . Hat bei mir sehr viel gebracht.
> 
> ...



Und dann hat man bald sowas: 





Das AM würde ich nicht durch hartes Gelände prügeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gladbacher (15. August 2013)

Natürlich ist es dnn noch immer kein Bike für Parks , aber hier wo ich wohne gibt es genügend hartes Gelände. Bisher hat es bei meinen fast 90kg alles mitgemacht.


----------



## kraft_werk (15. August 2013)

Wenn man auf "Klappräder" steht..


----------



## Flachgauer05 (15. August 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Vorbau viel zu lang



ist doch nur ein 80er, mit dem 65er kam ich nicht klar...


----------



## sirios (18. August 2013)

Rahmen und Dämpfer sind AB SOFORT zu haben


----------



## Chrisinger (18. August 2013)

@sirios hast PN


----------



## -Chris84- (18. August 2013)

So Schluß mit schwarz fahren mein neues(2 Tage alt) ist in Farbe


----------



## sevman (19. August 2013)

Mal am Rande. Vielleicht habe ich Glück hier.
Ist jemand das Strive direkt gegen ein Genius LT gefahren?
Stehe vor der Entscheidung...

Merci


----------



## kraft_werk (19. August 2013)

sevman schrieb:


> ..Ist jemand das Strive direkt gegen ein Genius LT gefahren?..



Nee, das wäre ja schade um die beiden Bikes


----------



## RobG301 (19. August 2013)

sevman schrieb:


> Mal am Rande. Vielleicht habe ich Glück hier.
> Ist jemand das Strive direkt gegen ein Genius LT gefahren?
> Stehe vor der Entscheidung...
> 
> Merci



Allein von der Preis/Leistung rat ich dir zum Strive!

Und da es 2014 weiter angeboten wird, wird es auch keine Probleme seitens Ersatzteilen und Decals, was auch immer, geben!


----------



## Chrisinger (19. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Allein von der Preis/Leistung rat ich dir zum Strive!
> 
> Und da es 2014 weiter angeboten wird, wird es auch keine Probleme seitens Ersatzteilen und Decals, was auch immer, geben!



Woher weißt du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nothing (19. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Allein von der Preis/Leistung rat ich dir zum Strive!
> 
> Und da es 2014 weiter angeboten wird, wird es auch keine Probleme seitens Ersatzteilen und Decals, was auch immer, geben!


 

*2014 gibts ein neues Strive *


----------



## waldi28 (19. August 2013)

Wurde schon in einem anderen Thread diskutiert.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10853211&postcount=476

Der Nachfolger scheint erst 2015 zu kommen.


----------



## RobG301 (19. August 2013)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Wurde schon in einem anderen Thread diskutiert.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10853211&postcount=476
> 
> Der Nachfolger scheint erst 2015 zu kommen.



Mein Reden! Siehe auch Canyon Facebook Seite!


----------



## Itekei (20. August 2013)

Helft mir nochmal mit meiner Kaufentscheidung... Fahre derzeit Nerve AM und hätte noch ein wenig mehr "Spaß" im Bike. Lange Touren eher weniger.

2013 Strive AL 9.0 SL (3.399,00 EUR)

Uneingeschränkte, maximal objektive Empfehlung der Strive-Fahrer oder eher nicht?


----------



## wurstzipfel (20. August 2013)

@ itekei
Ja !!!! Kauf dir das Strive,und du machst alles richtig !
bei ebay kleinanzeigen ist gerade eins für 1,5k !!
wie neu !!!
wäre ja auch ne option....
mfg.der marko


----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> Helft mir nochmal mit meiner Kaufentscheidung... Fahre derzeit Nerve AM und hätte noch ein wenig mehr "Spaß" im Bike. Lange Touren eher weniger.
> 
> 2013 Strive AL 9.0 SL (3.399,00 EUR)
> 
> Uneingeschränkte, maximal objektive Empfehlung der Strive-Fahrer oder eher nicht?



ich stand vor 2-3 Monaten vor der gleichen Entscheidung, ham im Mai 2012 das Nerve AM gekauft, hatte ne super Saison damit, hab dann zum Stive gewechselt, bergauf minimale unterschiede, bergab hingegen kann man ordentlich gas geben.

Für 3,4k ist es auch saugut ausgestattet, da kommt kein anderer Hersteller mit.


----------



## sevman (20. August 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Auf welcher Einstellung dropst Du denn?
> 
> 
> Ich habe die Spacer zu Hause liegen, werde sie am WE einbauen. Laut Aussagen verschiedener "Spezialisten" muss es etwas bringen! Denn durch veringerung des Volumens, setzt Du die Kennlinie etwas nach oben. Die Erhöhung des BV Druck ändert nur das Ansprechverhalten, nicht aber die Kennlinie/Progression!
> ...



Und? Hat es etwas gebracht?
Bitte um ein Bericht


----------



## nothing (20. August 2013)

sevman schrieb:


> Und? Hat es etwas gebracht?
> Bitte um ein Bericht


 

Eingebaut und leider erst im Wohnzimmer getestet. Brauche weniger Druck, und die Kennlinie ist spürbar "gestiegen". Habe den zweit kleinsten eingebaut. Richtig getestet wird ab Samstag in der Schweiz.....

Greetz


----------



## clemsi (20. August 2013)

hab gestern auch den mittleren eingesetzt und werden heut abend mal test. (ahso: Strive 8.0 2012)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac7 (20. August 2013)

Berichtet bitte mal


----------



## Quiesel (20. August 2013)

@Itekei: Jau! Sau geil das Teil! Macht soooo viel Spaß und sieht einfach nur schön aus! Wenn mein Knie nicht so rummucken würde und ich nicht arbeiten müßte, dann würde ich nur noch auf dem Rad sitzen! (weiß nicht ob das so objektiv war ) Aber hier zählen doch eh die Emotionen!


----------



## clemsi (20. August 2013)

hat jemand gerade die info zur hand, mit wieviel NM das Schaltauge bzw. die Schraube am Strive angezogen wird?


----------



## Quiesel (20. August 2013)

glaub 8 Nm


----------



## Chrisinger (20. August 2013)

6Nm


----------



## schwed1 (20. August 2013)

Servus,

hab das 2011 strive. Nun sind die Fat Albert nach ca. 3.000 km runter bzw. vorne die Seitenstollen ab-/angerissen. Welche Reifenkombi ist denn nun die Beste. Fahre auch mal längere Touren so um die 40 km und bis 2000 hm. Bikepark evtl. 1 mal im Jahr, fällt also nicht ins Gewicht. Ansonsten Hometrails. Hätte für hinten an den leicht rollenden Conti MountainKing gedacht und vorne entweder wieder Fat Albert, Hans Dampf, oder den neuen Magic Marry (heißt der so). Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge. Die Reifen sollten leicht rollen und vorne auch guten Grip haben.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (20. August 2013)

Hi!

Conti RubberQueen Black Chili rollen sehr gut, und haben richtig guten Grip!

Die Muddy Mary fühlt sich dagegen an wie ein Panzer, hat aber auch sehr guten Grip und eine bessere Selbstreinigung bei schlammigem Boden. Auf grobem Untergrund würde ich hier die Schwalbe bevorzugen.
Zum Update Magic Mary kann ich nichts sagen.

Den Fetten Albert finde ich zwar auch gut, aber würde ihn wegen der ausreissenden Schulterstollen nicht empfehlen. Je nach Fahrstil sind die Stollen nach kurzer Zeit eingerissen, und jede Kurve wird zum schwammigen Erlebnis.

Fazit: Für eher trockene Verhältnisse und Trails sollte die Queen die beste Wahl sein.


----------



## Chrisinger (20. August 2013)

Fährt hier zufällig jemand eine 170er Gabel im Strive? Überlege gerade eine 180er Van, die auf 170mm getravelt ist, zu kaufen. Sinnvoll oder nicht?


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. August 2013)

sirios baut seins gerade auseinander. Da war die 170er verbaut. Ich selbst hatte sogar die 180er Van darin gefahren bevor das Torque kam.


----------



## Chrisinger (20. August 2013)

Eigentlich würde mir 160 auch reichen, nur leider sind die älteren Gabeln schwer zu bekommen


----------



## tomac7 (20. August 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Ist der Rahmen mit 180mm gut fahrbar bzw. Kompatibel und zugelassen?


----------



## Chrisinger (20. August 2013)

Auf der HP steht einbaulänge 548+-5mm. Die 170er Version hat 555mm


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. August 2013)

fahrbar war es auf jeden Fall! Mir persönlich gefiel es mit 170 aber besser. 
Ob es zugelassen ist, denke ich wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Chrisinger (20. August 2013)

Mal eine blöde Frage: Wird durch das Traveln der Gabel überhaupt die Einbauhöhe geringer? Oder begrenzt man einfach den Federweg nach "unten" damit


----------



## -Chris84- (20. August 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Eingebaut und leider erst im Wohnzimmer getestet. Brauche weniger Druck, und die Kennlinie ist spürbar "gestiegen". Habe den zweit kleinsten eingebaut. Richtig getestet wird ab Samstag in der Schweiz.....
> 
> Greetz



Wie umfangreich ist es denn diese Spacer einzubauen und wo bekomme ich Sie her? Habe das gleich "problem" bis jetzt aber noch kein durchschlagen.

grüße Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (20. August 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31039_Tuning-Kit-Modell-2005-2012-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nothing (20. August 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31039_Tuning-Kit-Modell-2005-2012-.html


 


Step five: Choose one of the three spacers, slip it over the shaft with the recess facing down and then slide it up *until it snaps into the upper shock head*. Slide the O-ring and washer up until they nest into the spacer


----------



## nothing (20. August 2013)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab das 2011 strive. Nun sind die Fat Albert nach ca. 3.000 km runter bzw. vorne die Seitenstollen ab-/angerissen. Welche Reifenkombi ist denn nun die Beste. Fahre auch mal längere Touren so um die 40 km und bis 2000 hm. Bikepark evtl. 1 mal im Jahr, fällt also nicht ins Gewicht. Ansonsten Hometrails. Hätte für hinten an den leicht rollenden Conti MountainKing gedacht und vorne entweder wieder Fat Albert, Hans Dampf, oder den neuen Magic Marry (heißt der so). Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge. Die Reifen sollten leicht rollen und vorne auch guten Grip haben.
> 
> Danke Gruß Schwed


 

??? 3000km!!! was mach ich nur falsch  Brauch zwei Sätze pro Jahr....mindestens....


----------



## Chrisinger (20. August 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Step five: Choose one of the three spacers, slip it over the shaft with the recess facing down and then slide it up *until it snaps into the upper shock head*. Slide the O-ring and washer up until they nest into the spacer




Macht klick, zumindest bei mir


----------



## schwed1 (20. August 2013)

Das macht dann 6000 km pro jahr.



nothing schrieb:


> ??? 3000km!!! was mach ich nur falsch  Brauch zwei Sätze pro Jahr....mindestens....


----------



## clemsi (21. August 2013)

hab gester  leider vergessen, mich mit kompletter ausrüstung mal zu wiegen, aber ich tippe auf 86-87kg. 
Fahre den mittleren Spacer nun mit knapp 200 PSI und der Gummi sitzt nun unten auf der Kante, d.h, kein durchschlagen mehr aber auch kein puffer (und es waren keine großen drops dabei). Dafür war es beim Fahren schon merklich angenehmer.

Überlege nun, den Luftdruck nochmals wieder leicht zu erhöhen.
Leider hängt mein SAGmeter, weswegen ich den SAG gestern auch nur grob eingestellt habe.


----------



## tomac7 (21. August 2013)

Vom Gefühl her. Fühlt sich der Dämpfer nun progressiver an oder hat dich an der Kennlinie nichts geändert? 

Danke für deine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## sirios (21. August 2013)

So ich bin raus hier, gleich kommt mein Torque Rahmen !


----------



## potzblitzer (21. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> So ich bin raus hier, gleich kommt mein Torque Rahmen !




Noch so ein Strive Fahrer der innerhalb der Firma fremd geht 
Darf man fragen wieso ein Torque? Und was passiert mit deinem Strive?


----------



## Fireman (21. August 2013)

hi,
ich wiege 71kg + Protektoren und Kleidung. Ich bin vor dem Spacer Einbau als auch jetzt danach mit 185 psi unterwegs und seit dem Einbau habe ich nicht mehr Durchgeschlagen. Meinem Gefühl nach ändert sich nur die Endprogression durch den Spacer. Am Anfang und in der Mitte des Federwegs spüre ich keine Veränderung. 
Der Einbau war recht einfach. Habe dieses Video und die Anleitung benutzt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSkN63zQGHM&feature=player_embedde"]Fox Shock Spacer - YouTube[/nomedia]
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm

Der einzige Unterschied beim Strive im Vergleich zu den beiden Links ist die XXV Kammer, die habe ich gelöst um die eigentliche Kammer los drehen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (21. August 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Noch so ein Strive Fahrer der innerhalb der Firma fremd geht
> Darf man fragen wieso ein Torque? Und was passiert mit deinem Strive?



Och, das Torque hab ich günstig hier im Bikemarkt gefunden und da musste ich einfach zuschlagen . Das Strive ist Top aber man muss sich ja auch weiterentwickeln und da war das der nächste logische Schritt. Ich war mit dem Strive echt zufrieden aber nun muss was neues her 

Das Strive hab ich geschlachtet und die Teile wandern heute ins Torque.


----------



## RobG301 (21. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Och, das Torque hab ich günstig hier im Bikemarkt gefunden und da musste ich einfach zuschlagen . Das Strive ist Top aber man muss sich ja auch weiterentwickeln und da war das der nächste logische Schritt. Ich war mit dem Strive echt zufrieden aber nun muss was neues her
> 
> Das Strive hab ich geschlachtet und die Teile wandern heute ins Torque.



Mir ist der Torque Rahmen leider zu klein geschnitten! Strive passt geradeso!

Hoffe ja immer noch das man, wie bei Propain jetzt, auf den Markt reagiert und XL anbietet, dann würde ich auch noch "aufsteigen"!


----------



## Teuflor (21. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Och, das Torque hab ich günstig hier im Bikemarkt gefunden und da musste ich einfach zuschlagen . Das Strive ist Top aber man muss sich ja auch weiterentwickeln und da war das der nächste logische Schritt. Ich war mit dem Strive echt zufrieden aber nun muss was neues her
> 
> Das Strive hab ich geschlachtet und die Teile wandern heute ins Torque.



was passiert mit dem Rahmen? 

Ist der noch Fahrbar oder durch genudelt?

Ich such einen


----------



## clemsi (21. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> ...man muss sich ja auch weiterentwickeln und da war das der nächste logische Schritt....



wirklich? Ich bin jetzt schon auf ein paar gesessen, aber mich überzeugt das Torque nicht wirklich (für das, was ich fahre (trails, kein park)).

Beim nächsten Bike wird es wahrscheinklich auch nicht mehr Federweg; am So ist einer mit dem Transistion Covert bergauf an mir vorbei (kein plan, ob es das carbon war- der fahrer war nicht sonderlich gesprächig...  ) - das könnte ich mir gut als nächsten logischen Schritt vorstellen (wenn ich all den Geschichten/reviews darüber glauben schenken darf).


----------



## sirios (21. August 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> was passiert mit dem Rahmen?
> 
> Ist der noch Fahrbar oder durch genudelt?
> 
> Ich such einen



Der Rahmen ist gut in Schuss, keine Risse oder Dellen oder schiefer Hinterbau. Die Lager laufen auch gut. Natürlich hat er ein paar Gebrauchsspuren. Hab die Kiste immer gepflegt. Wenn du Interesse hast schick ich dir gerne ein paar Bilder. Dazu passend gibt es auch nen DHX Air 5.0 den ich auf den Strive Rahmen passend umgebaut habe (Druckstufe und Kammervolumen)


----------



## Zhen (21. August 2013)

Viel Spaß mit dem Torque, geniales Bike 

Zur Reifenfrage: Hinten würde ich eher die RubberQueen statt MountainKing fahren. Die hat deutlich besseren Durchschlagschutz.
Vorn die MagicMary werd ich auch testen, sobald meine Hände wieder gipsfrei sind. Da erwarte ich mir sehr viel von. Ansonsten kann ich für Vertride und Park nur den Kaiser Rammstein empfehlen. Nichts was ich bisher gefaren bin gript auch nur annähernd so gut. Sonst ist der Maxxis Minion dhf in super tacky auch sehr zu empfehlen.
Wenns weniger ruppig und vor allem nichts matschig bzw der untergrund zu lose ist, ist die queen auch in der front ein sehr guter reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (21. August 2013)

RubberQueen fährt sich auch einfach stabiler. Da merkt man schon die stärkere Karkasse


----------



## Mittelfranke (21. August 2013)

@sirios:

wenn fertig --> BILDER!


----------



## Boardi05 (21. August 2013)

Vorne und hinten nun mit 203er unterwegs


----------



## mcWolfgang (21. August 2013)

So, nach 2 Tagen Schweiz Urlaub weiß ich warum hier über die Elixir geschimpft wird. Da ist das gute Stück ganz schön ans Limit gekommen. Auf meinen Hometrails macht sie zwar ihr zeug, aber bei so einer Abfahrt auf 3000 m Höhe ins Tal ist sie dann doch überfordert. Nächstes Jahr wird also Aufgerüstet. Taugt die Code was oder eher Saint?


----------



## Boardi05 (21. August 2013)

Wechsel auf XT, XTR, Zee oder Saint. Ich komm mit der Zee super klar, abfahrten mit 1000-2000 Tiefenmeter am Stück, mach ich jedes WE. Die X0 Trail hatte da auch ihre Probleme mit, die Zee macht da keine mucken, kein quitschen, fading oder sonst was.


----------



## Gmias (21. August 2013)

Ich hab seit einer Woche vorn den Code und hinten X0 Trail Sattel mit Elixir 7 Hebeln. Davor war eine originale Elixir 7 verbaut. Bin sehr begeistert von dieser Kombination. Einen Vergleich zur Saint hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. August 2013)

Die X0 Trail ist auch Top


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. August 2013)

ich fahre die saint,mit zee hebeln und 203er scheiben,und bin total überzeugt.
die taugt auf jeden fall...


----------



## RobG301 (22. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wechsel auf XT, XTR, Zee oder Saint. Ich komm mit der Zee super klar, abfahrten mit 1000-2000 Tiefenmeter am Stück, mach ich jedes WE. Die X0 Trail hatte da auch ihre Probleme mit, die Zee macht da keine mucken, kein quitschen, fading oder sonst was.



Schaut gut aus!

Freut mich, dass du endlich die deinem "Revier" entsprechende Bremse gefunden hast!


----------



## Der_Graue (22. August 2013)

Hast du ne 15er Steckachse vorne, oder hat Fox die Steckachsen generell geändert?
Schaut aus wie bei der alten 32er Talas.
Wie heißt die genaue Bezeichnung vom hinteren Shimano Adapter für Ø203?



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Vorne und hinten nun mit 203er unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (22. August 2013)

@Boardi05: welchen Adapter haste für hinten 203er Scheiben genutzt? Link?
irgendwo wurde ja geschrieben, dass von Canyon 203er Scheiben nicht fürs Hinterrad freigegeben sind und dass die Garantie erlöschen würde! 
Mal ne Frage...wie wollen die das nachvollziehen was für Scheiben da verbaut waren...
und mal noch ne Frage...wieso geben die das nicht frei? Weil hinten blockiert das Rad doch eh sehr schnell also können die Kräfte die auf den Hinterbau wirken ja gar nicht größer werden...größere Scheibe hinten bedeutet ja nur eine gleichbleibende Bremswirkung bei längeren Abfahrten, da die gößere Scheibe einfach mehr Wärme aufnehmen kann..oder?
Hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler?


----------



## clemsi (22. August 2013)

hat sich bei jemanden von euch auch bei der x12 einer der gummi-O-ringe verabschiedet? Schließen die lediglich ab, so dass kein wasser etc reinkommt?

Benutzt ihr Fett oder Montagepaste für die x12?


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus!
> 
> Freut mich, dass du endlich die deinem "Revier" entsprechende Bremse gefunden hast!



Die zee hab ich ja schkn seit über nem jahr, nur musste die letzten wochen die x0 herhalten, hab erster den hebel gekillt und danach den sattel, dauerte bis wieder alles geliefert wurde.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Frank_Bl (22. August 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Die X0 Trail ist auch Top


 
Hi, bin nach einer Tour in der Schweiz auch am überlegen ob ich nicht meine Elixir 7 tauschen sollte. Auf den Hometrails in Stuttgart geht alles super, aber in der Schweiz war das Ding nach 3.000 Höhenmetern ganz schön am Limit. Ist bei 90 Kg + Rucksack ja auch nicht verwunderlich. Ich überlege, mir die 2014er XO Trail zu leisten. Vier Kolben. Mit der Kombi vorne 203 und Hinten 200 das sollte doch eigentlich ganz gut funktionieren. Was meint Ihr? Ich weiß, die Zee wird von vielen hier bevorzugt, aber die Avid passt so schön zu meinem XO Schifter mit Matchmarker.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hast du ne 15er Steckachse vorne, oder hat Fox die Steckachsen generell geändert?
> Schaut aus wie bei der alten 32er Talas.
> Wie heißt die genaue Bezeichnung vom hinteren Shimano Adapter für Ø203?



Es ist ne 34er gabel, seit 2013 verbaut canyon die im strive und die hat ne 15er achse.
Adapter hinten ist kein shimano, gibt keinen, ich muss erst guggn ob der hinten wirklich schön auf der scheibe liegt, dann gibs link und bezeichnung.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Boardi05: welchen Adapter haste für hinten 203er Scheiben genutzt? Link?
> irgendwo wurde ja geschrieben, dass von Canyon 203er Scheiben nicht fürs Hinterrad freigegeben sind und dass die Garantie erlöschen würde!
> Mal ne Frage...wie wollen die das nachvollziehen was für Scheiben da verbaut waren...
> und mal noch ne Frage...wieso geben die das nicht frei? Weil hinten blockiert das Rad doch eh sehr schnell also können die Kräfte die auf den Hinterbau wirken ja gar nicht größer werden...größere Scheibe hinten bedeutet ja nur eine gleichbleibende Bremswirkung bei längeren Abfahrten, da die gößere Scheibe einfach mehr Wärme aufnehmen kann..oder?
> Hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler?



Wie schon gesagt, link gibts nach erfolgreichem testen, will nix empfehlen was nicht funktioniert. 

Canyon kann eigentlich nie nachweisen, welche scheiben montiert sind, so lang man es nicht mit den falschen scheiben einschickt ;-)

Bremskraft is hinten eigentlich fast gleich, das rad blockiert gleich schnell, obwohl die leute sagen, es blockiert schneller, durch die größere scheibe wird die bremse weniger warm, bei mir grund 1 fürs wechseln, grund 2 war dann das design, schaut einfach geil aus die pizzascheibe hinten.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)

Frank_Bl schrieb:


> Hi, bin nach einer Tour in der Schweiz auch am überlegen ob ich nicht meine Elixir 7 tauschen sollte. Auf den Hometrails in Stuttgart geht alles super, aber in der Schweiz war das Ding nach 3.000 Höhenmetern ganz schön am Limit. Ist bei 90 Kg + Rucksack ja auch nicht verwunderlich. Ich überlege, mir die 2014er XO Trail zu leisten. Vier Kolben. Mit der Kombi vorne 203 und Hinten 200 das sollte doch eigentlich ganz gut funktionieren. Was meint Ihr? Ich weiß, die Zee wird von vielen hier bevorzugt, aber die Avid passt so schön zu meinem XO Schifter mit Matchmarker.



Schau dir mal die problem solvers an, da kann ma  die avid shifter an die shimano bremsen schrauben.

Ich würd vorn und hinten 200er fahren, original avid, 
Oder eben zee mit 203er.

Die x0 trail is nich schlecht, kam bei mir aber mit knapp 65kg fahrfertig ins fading, bremste noch, aber war nimmer ganz so fein.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Quiesel (22. August 2013)

@Boardi05: also die original Avid HS1 Scheiben find ich Schrott...die verziehen sich voll schnell wenn man mal ne steilere Abfahrt hat und sie gefallen mir vom Design nicht so gut!
Hab mir jetzt überlegt die neuen Trickstuffbremsscheiben zu holen. Die gibts halt nur in 203...die sind 2,05mm dick...geht das mit der der x.o trail?


----------



## Teuflor (22. August 2013)

Einzelne Rahmen zu finden ist echt schwer atm, besonders in schwarz und in M.
In L gibts die grad wie Sand am Meer, aber mit meinen 177cm und 81cm SL ist mir L dann doch etwas zu unhandlich.

Der Canyon Sale wird wohl wieder Mitte Sept. bis ende Sept. gehen.

WeiÃ wer wie stark die Preise da in ca. vom z.B. Strive 8.0 fallen werden? 200â¬, 300 oder gar 400â¬ ?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Boardi05: also die original Avid HS1 Scheiben find ich Schrott...die verziehen sich voll schnell wenn man mal ne steilere Abfahrt hat und sie gefallen mir vom Design nicht so gut!
> Hab mir jetzt überlegt die neuen Trickstuffbremsscheiben zu holen. Die gibts halt nur in 203...die sind 2,05mm dick...geht das mit der der x.o trail?



Also ich hab die originalen scheiben schon ins orange gebracht und auch öfters so richtig warm, verzogen hat es die nicht. 
Die normalen scheiben sind ja 2 mm dick, da sind 0.5 mehr wohl kein problem. 

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Einzelne Rahmen zu finden ist echt schwer atm, besonders in schwarz und in M.
> In L gibts die grad wie Sand am Meer, aber mit meinen 177cm und 81cm SL ist mir L dann doch etwas zu unhandlich.
> 
> Der Canyon Sale wird wohl wieder Mitte Sept. bis ende Sept. gehen.
> ...



Merhr als 200  werden es nicht, da musste dann aber aufpassen, denn die bikes gehn im sale sehr schnell weg.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Quiesel (22. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die originalen scheiben schon ins orange gebracht und auch öfters so richtig warm, verzogen hat es die nicht.
> Die normalen scheiben sind ja 2 mm dick, da sind 0.5 mehr wohl kein problem.
> 
> Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


 
naja ich wohn gerade mal im mittelgebirge...aber das passiert mir auch nicht auf trails sondern eher wenn ich waldautobahn mal runterballer mit keine ahnung geschätzten 50-60 km/h und dann runter bremse...
dann machts tsching tsching tsching...wie als wenn se halt verzogen ist...wenn sie dann wieder abkühlen gehen se wieder in normalstellung aber ist schon nervig.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> naja ich wohn gerade mal im mittelgebirge...aber das passiert mir auch nicht auf trails sondern eher wenn ich waldautobahn mal runterballer mit keine ahnung geschätzten 50-60 km/h und dann runter bremse...
> dann machts tsching tsching tsching...wie als wenn se halt verzogen ist...wenn sie dann wieder abkühlen gehen se wieder in normalstellung aber ist schon nervig.



Interessant, is mir in den 2-3 wochen wo ich x0 gfahren hin nicht aufgefallen, 17k tiefnmeter waren es, bikepark livigno und kronplatz waren da auch dabei. 
Kann ich aber verstehen, dass es tierisch nervt, würd da auch scheiben wechseln.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Quiesel (22. August 2013)

@Boardi05: jo das nervt...besonders tritt in dem zustand dann auch dieses.. ich denke rubbeln ist damit gemeint..auf, wenn ich bremse... macht halt geräuche ohne ende! 
dann hoff ich mal, dass du bald positives von der hinterradlösung berichten kannst!


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Boardi05: jo das nervt...besonders tritt in dem zustand dann auch dieses.. ich denke rubbeln ist damit gemeint..auf, wenn ich bremse... macht halt geräuche ohne ende!
> dann hoff ich mal, dass du bald positives von der hinterradlösung berichten kannst!



Ja mal guggn, die shimanoscheiben sollen auch ganz schön nette probleme haben, von rubbeln über verziehen bis hin zu loslösen der der nieten die die scheibe auf den schwarzen spider halten...

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (22. August 2013)

@Boardi05: 
ja irgendwie haben ja alle bremsen irgendwelche probleme ^^...man muss sich halt für eine entscheiden...ich wäre gern die neue saint mit den 99er scheiben mit dem alukühlrippen gefahren, weil die einfach derbst geil aussehen...aber die gibts nur für das shimanostandart...und deswegen laufräder wechseln..nene...
die trickstuff sollen gut sein und sehen auch ganz nett aus...bin mal gespannt!


----------



## RobG301 (22. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die zee hab ich ja schkn seit über nem jahr, nur musste die letzten wochen die x0 herhalten, hab erster den hebel gekillt und danach den sattel, dauerte bis wieder alles geliefert wurde.
> 
> Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube



Stimmt ganz vergessen!

Wie haste denn das hingekriegt dass du den Sattel gekillt hast? Sturz?


----------



## Striver2013 (22. August 2013)

Hab auch das Problem mit den sich verziehenden Original-Bremsscheiben.
Hab mich letztes mal verfahren und bin ein Stück Waldautobahn runter und da kannst Du zusehen, wie sich beim Bremsen vor der Kehre die Scheibe verzieht. 
Die gehen danach schon wieder in die gerade Ausgangsposition zurück wenn sie abkühlen aber das macht einfach keinen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck.
Ich bin sicherlich auch kein Leichtgewicht (Voll aufgerödelt knapp 100 Kg)und die Bremse muss schon was abkönnen.
Ich würde gerne auch auf andere Bremsscheiben wechseln. Mich würden die Trickstuff schon interessieren. Geht der Umbau OHNE irgendwelche Adapter? 
Bin nicht der Schrauber, sondern eher der unbedarfte User.
Wäre für Tipps und/oder ne Partlist und ggf. auch Bezugsquellen wo ich das Zeug bekomme dankbar. 
(Original AVID vom Strive ES 9.0 2012 auf die Trickstuff-Scheiben in 203 mm VORNE und HINTEN)
Ist es sinnvoll, beim Scheibenwechsel auch gleich wieder neue Beläge zu verbauen? Meine sind erst eine Ausfahrt mit 1500 Hm alt.  
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe/Tipps


----------



## Quiesel (22. August 2013)

@Striver2013: also du brauchst auf jedenfall Adapter. Für vorne gibts von shimano einen pm auf pm für 203er scheiben. für hinten testet Boardi05 gerade einen...
diesen Test müßte man noch abwarten.
das mit den Belägen weiß ich nicht...denke aber nicht, dass es was ausmacht die weiterzubenutzen...


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)

Beläge muss man nicht wechseln, aber es braucht n bissl einfahrzeit, da die beläge die form der alten scheibe haben, 1500tiefenmeter sind aber nix, da kannste ruhig weiterfahren mit den alten belägen und neuen scheiben.

Adapter vorne für 203 gibs von shimano beim bikecomp, adapter hinten wenn du ne 200er fahren willst, dann sollte es auch einen von shimano geben.

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## clemsi (22. August 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @_Boardi05_:
> ja irgendwie haben ja alle bremsen irgendwelche probleme ^^...



trotz allem sollte man bedenken, dass diese kleinen dinger idR dennoch großes leisten 

was ist dem am 8.0er Strive (2012) scheibenmäßig verbaut? 200/180? 203/180?


----------



## Mittelfranke (22. August 2013)

200 / 180 sind es bei dem


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Stimmt ganz vergessen!
> 
> Wie haste denn das hingekriegt dass du den Sattel gekillt hast? Sturz?



Nope, der wurde wohl zu warm, der Kolben war undicht, aber nicht weil die dichtung schlapp gemacht hat, sondern weil der keramikkolben gesprungen is


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)

Konnte heut nochmal fahren, die Beläge scheinen gut auf der Scheibe aufzuliegen.

Einziges problem, ich musst hinten eine unterlegscheibe reinmachen, da die Shimano 203er ansonsten nicht beim Bremssattel durchpassten (beides rot markiert), die Storm SL und Storm 203er gingen ohne Probleme


----------



## nothing (23. August 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> So, nach 2 Tagen Schweiz Urlaub weiß ich warum hier über die Elixir geschimpft wird. Da ist das gute Stück ganz schön ans Limit gekommen. Auf meinen Hometrails macht sie zwar ihr zeug, aber bei so einer Abfahrt auf 3000 m Höhe ins Tal ist sie dann doch überfordert. Nächstes Jahr wird also Aufgerüstet. Taugt die Code was oder eher Saint?


 

Die Code hab ich auf dem Cheetah, absolut Top! Nur bei *sehr* langen Abfahrten ohne Pause, fängt sie an zu quitschen 

Die Saint liegt schon zu Haus! Die kommt auf das Strive drauf. Ist anscheinend noch mal 20% besser  Also nicht von der Bremspower, sondern Fading und Wärmeableitung. 
Kollege hat Die Saint drauf gemacht (Anstatt Elixier 9): er 110kg ohne Gepäck.......2000m Abfahrt ohne Probleme!!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nothing (23. August 2013)

Hast Du hinten 160PM??




Boardi05 schrieb:


> Konnte heut nochmal fahren, die Beläge scheinen gut auf der Scheibe aufzuliegen.
> 
> Einziges problem, ich musst hinten eine unterlegscheibe reinmachen, da die Shimano 203er ansonsten nicht beim Bremssattel durchpassten (beides rot markiert), die Storm SL und Storm 203er gingen ohne Probleme


----------



## mcWolfgang (23. August 2013)

@nothing
Das doch mal eine Aussage. Ich finde nunmal die Lösung mit einer Matchmaker klasse, deswegen hab ich die Code ins Auge gefasst. Der allgemeine Tenor zur Saint ist jedoch sehr positiv. Die Gewichtsunterschiede sind nicht relevant. Da könnt ich an mir noch am meisten sparen.  Ich werde einfach bei Gelegenheit mal beide im Laden begutachten. Wenn es eine saubere Lösung für die Befestigung gibt tendiere ich aber zur Saint. Das soll ja wirklich ein Anker sein.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Hast Du hinten 160PM??



Das strive hat hinten pm180

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> @nothing
> Das doch mal eine Aussage. Ich finde nunmal die Lösung mit einer Matchmaker klasse, deswegen hab ich die Code ins Auge gefasst. Der allgemeine Tenor zur Saint ist jedoch sehr positiv. Die Gewichtsunterschiede sind nicht relevant. Da könnt ich an mir noch am meisten sparen.  Ich werde einfach bei Gelegenheit mal beide im Laden begutachten. Wenn es eine saubere Lösung für die Befestigung gibt tendiere ich aber zur Saint. Das soll ja wirklich ein Anker sein.



Wie schon gesagt, google nach problem solvers, damit kannste die sram shifter an die shimano bremse klemmen, dann haste wieder nur eine schelle für bremse und schaltung

EDIT: Das hier sind die dinger, 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ch-Adapter-.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=problem_solvers

nur musst du da schaun, eine 2013er Saint zu bekommen und keine 2014er, also BR-M820 und nicht BR-M820-B

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...13---Auslaufmodell-.html?xtcr=7&xtmcl=br-m820

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## mcWolfgang (23. August 2013)

Cool, danke für den Tipp. Ich werde das gleich mal checken. Dann weiß ich was dieses Jahr unter dem Weihnachtsbaum kommt.


----------



## mcWolfgang (23. August 2013)

Genau die Dinger hab ich gerade gefunden. Super. Das ist genauso wie ich es mir vorstelle. Bißchen übertrieben im Preis finde ich, aber was soll es. Kann man nix machen. Warum geht das aber nur mit der aktuellen Saint und nicht mit der neuen?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

Weil Shimano bei 2014, sprich, den Modellen mit hinten einem B, den I-Spec Standart geändert hat, daher sind die ProlbemSolvers nun inkompatibel. Wann ein update der ProblemSolvers kommt, kann ich nicht sagen. Die Bremsen an sich sind Baugleich, da hat Shimano nix dran geänder, oder nur minimal. 

I-Spec is das System bei Shimano, um die ShimanoShifter an die Bremse zu klemmen, die ProblemSolvers machen das auch, die klemmen sich ins I-Spec.


----------



## mcWolfgang (23. August 2013)

Kannst du die Scheiben von Shimano empfehlen oder hast du auch schon mal Zubehör Scheiben ausprobiert? Ansonsten brauch ich nur den von dir schon gezeigten Adapter für hinten?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

Ich bin mit den Shimano erst zweimal gefahren, kann also noch nix sagen zu den Scheiben. Bin aber ein knappes Jahr am Nerve die Zee mit den Magura Storm SL scheiben gefahren, das ging super.

Für hinten 203, brauchste den von mir gezeigten adapter (Magura Nr. 26) aber auch ne kleine unterlegscheibe, da der sattel ansonsten auf der scheibe aufliegt. 
Habs in post 2951 beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (23. August 2013)

http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-203
  @Boardi05: der geht für vorne? wieso geht dieser eigentlich nicht für hinten?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-203
> @Boardi05: der geht für vorne? wieso geht dieser eigentlich nicht für hinten?



Ja das sollte der für vorne sein, auch wenn mich jetzt die +40 n biss irritieren, sollten eigentlich nur +20 sein.

Ich hab den hier,

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6638_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe-.html

Modell VR Postmount auf Postmount: 







Hinten braucht es einen +23 Adapter, da geht also der für vorne nicht. Da gibt es auch mehrere, den Magura Nr.26, den Hope Mono/Tech V2 HBMH, oder den Shimano PM180 für hinten, da müssen dann aber noch 1,5mm unterlegscheiben drunter.


----------



## Mittelfranke (23. August 2013)

Wenn wir eh grad beim Thema sind... wie löst ihr das mit der Befestigung?
Avid Shifter mit ner Zee wäre ja die Problem Solvers Ideal...
Was mach ich mit dem Hebel von der Reverb? 
Hat da jemand so ne Kombi und könnte mal Bilder einstellen?

Danke


----------



## Freakrr (23. August 2013)

@bordi05

Also genau der hier passt nun für hinten?

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ta-Julie-HP-auf-PM-7--VR203mm-Postmount-.html


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> @bordi05
> 
> Also genau der hier passt nun für hinten?
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ta-Julie-HP-auf-PM-7--VR203mm-Postmount-.html



Ja, ich hab den, aber mit einer kleinen Unterlegscheibe jetzt mit der Shimanoscheibe.


----------



## Quiesel (23. August 2013)

Die PM Aufnahme hinten ist ja schon etwas vom rahmen erhöht...wenn man dann noch den Adapter draufmacht für die 203er...dann baut der ja noch höher (logisch) aber die entstehenden Zugkräfte haben ja dann einen höheren Hebel auf die PM Aufnahme am Rahmen...besteht da nicht die Gefahr, dass die abreißt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (23. August 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Die PM Aufnahme hinten ist ja schon etwas vom rahmen erhöht...wenn man dann noch den Adapter draufmacht für die 203er...dann baut der ja noch höher (logisch) aber die entstehenden Zugkräfte haben ja dann einen höheren Hebel auf die PM Aufnahme am Rahmen...besteht da nicht die Gefahr, dass die abreißt?




deswegen ja auch nur 180mm von Canyon spezifiziert.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

Die reißen sicher nicht ab, die halten mehr aus als man meint


----------



## Chrisinger (23. August 2013)

Und wenn doch, gibts keine Garantie


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Und wenn doch, gibts keine Garantie



Doch, die können einem nie nachweisen dass da ne 203er dran war. 

Wenn Canyon die für 180 freigibt, dann gibts sicherheiten nach oben, wie überall. Wenn eine Brücke für 5 Tonnen freigegeben ist, dann wird die erst bei 15 Tonnen an ihre Grenze kommen, die Sicherheit ist bei den Bikes nicht so groß, aber zwischen 180 und 203 is der unterschied minimal. 

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. August 2013)

Die Schrauben werden auf Abscherung beansprucht und nur minimal auf Zug, die Schrauben reißen nicht ab!



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die reißen sicher nicht ab, die halten mehr aus als man meint


----------



## Der_Graue (23. August 2013)

Nee Brücke hat min. 10 fache Sicherheit, soweit ich weiß so gar ne 20 fache 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Doch, die können einem nie nachweisen dass da ne 203er dran war.
> 
> Wenn Canyon die für 180 freigibt, dann gibts sicherheiten nach oben, wie überall. Wenn eine Brücke für 5 Tonnen freigegeben ist, dann wird die erst bei 15 Tonnen an ihre Grenze kommen, die Sicherheit ist bei den Bikes nicht so groß, aber zwischen 180 und 203 is der unterschied minimal.
> 
> Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Quiesel (23. August 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Die Schrauben werden auf Abscherung beansprucht und nur minimal auf Zug, die Schrauben reißen nicht ab!


 
ich dachte da wehniger an die Schrauben...eher an die PM-Aufnahme am Rahmen.
Die Schraubenaufnahme quasi..


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

Die kleine Straßenbrücke die wir grad durchrechnen hat ne 5fache, die is bis 5 Tonnen freigegeben, laut Straßenschild, dass später an ihr stehen wird, bei 25 Tonnen wird es laut Rechnungen kritisch.

Die PM aufnahme haltet das schon aus, die paar Newton mehr die an ihr zerren machens nimmer aus.


----------



## Quiesel (23. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die kleine Straßenbrücke die wir grad durchrechnen hat ne 5fache, die is bis 5 Tonnen freigegeben, laut Straßenschild, dass später an ihr stehen wird, bei 25 Tonnen wird es laut Rechnungen kritisch.
> 
> Die PM aufnahme haltet das schon aus, die paar Newton mehr die an ihr zerren machens nimmer aus.


 
jetzt mal ne sau blöde frage aber es ist freitag mittag und denken strengt an...

hängen die newton die an ihr ziehen vom gewicht des fahrers ab oder spielt das da keine rolle?


----------



## Der_Graue (23. August 2013)

Ist vielleicht in Italien so, in DE muß, wenn Menschenleben bedroht sind, mit ner 10 fachen, oder größeren Sicherheit gerechnet werden, außer im Flugzeugbau 




Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die kleine Straßenbrücke die wir grad durchrechnen hat ne 5fache, die is bis 5 Tonnen freigegeben, laut Straßenschild, dass später an ihr stehen wird, bei 25 Tonnen wird es laut Rechnungen kritisch.
> 
> Die PM aufnahme haltet das schon aus, die paar Newton mehr die an ihr zerren machens nimmer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (23. August 2013)

Hmm..., klaro, haste richtig erkannt, je dicker die Wurst um so stärker zieht sie 



Quiesel schrieb:


> jetzt mal ne sau blöde frage aber es ist freitag mittag und denken strengt an...
> 
> hängen die newton die an ihr ziehen vom gewicht des fahrers ab oder spielt das da keine rolle?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> jetzt mal ne sau blöde frage aber es ist freitag mittag und denken strengt an...
> 
> hängen die newton die an ihr ziehen vom gewicht des fahrers ab oder spielt das da keine rolle?



Gewicht spielt natürlich eine rolle. Da die Bremszange nun aber einen anderen Winkel hat, ist der Kraftfluss der auf die Aufnahme wirkt auch leicht besser als vorher. An sich ist die Belastung nur minimal größer als mit der 180er


----------



## Chrisinger (23. August 2013)

N = Masse * Beschleunigung

Wir sprechen hier ja von einem Drehmoment. Also N * m -> der Hebel ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen

So viel zur Theorie 

Halten wird das ganze schon


----------



## Der_Graue (23. August 2013)

Selbst die Hobbybrückenbauer sollten das beachten:

Für den Hobbybaumeister ist die Balkenbrücke wohl am besten geeignet.  Zwei Träger werden ohne Stütze an den Enden gelagert und zum Begehen  oder/und zum Befahren beplankt. Die Balken müssen in der Mitte gemessen  die vorgesehene Last sicher tragen können. Dabei ist ein  Sicherheitsfaktor bis zu 1:10 zu berechnen.

Also, die Bremsenaufnahme mit ner M6-8.8er verzinkten Schraube hält immer noch 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die kleine Straßenbrücke die wir grad durchrechnen hat ne 5fache, die is bis 5 Tonnen freigegeben, laut Straßenschild, dass später an ihr stehen wird, bei 25 Tonnen wird es laut Rechnungen kritisch.
> 
> Die PM aufnahme haltet das schon aus, die paar Newton mehr die an ihr zerren machens nimmer aus.


----------



## Quiesel (23. August 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> N = Masse * Beschleunigung
> 
> Wir sprechen hier ja von einem Drehmoment. Also N * m -> der Hebel ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen
> 
> ...


 

ja das war ja mein gedanke...dass der Hebel größer wird durch den Aufbau des Adapters...


----------



## Der_Graue (23. August 2013)

Hmmm..., F x L = Md = Nm = Schraube hält immer noch 



Chrisinger schrieb:


> N = Masse * Beschleunigung
> 
> Wir sprechen hier ja von einem Drehmoment. Also N * m -> der Hebel ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrisinger (23. August 2013)

Deswegen sage ich auch Theorie 


Wäre mal Interessant welches Drehmoment an so einer Bremse wirkt.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. August 2013)

100kg ~ 1000N x 0,1m (radius BS 200 mm)= ca. 100 Nm



Chrisinger schrieb:


> Deswegen sage ich auch Theorie
> 
> 
> Wäre mal Interessant welches Drehmoment an so einer Bremse wirkt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. August 2013)

Bedenkt noch die schlagartigen Belastungen wenn z.B. schwere Fahrer nicht voll bremsen und das Hinterrad an Wurzeln oder Wellen immer wieder blockiert. Diese Lastspitzen können nicht berechnet bzw. ausreichend zuverlässig erfasst werden. Bei Carbonstreben wird es dann noch spannender weil die ganz schwer zu berechnen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (23. August 2013)

Brauche auch unbedingt eine andere Bremse. Hab die Elixir 5 drin. Mir würde aber vorne eine andere reichen. Hinter reicht mir die jetzige. In der Bike wurde die günstige Magura MT 4 empfohlen. Habt ihr da Erfahrung. Mir wäre am liebsten ich könnte den vorderen Sattel tauschen und die Leitungen samt hebel belassen. Habt Ihr da einen Vorschlag, geht das überhaupt.

Danke Gruß schwed


----------



## Der_Graue (23. August 2013)

@Gianty: Richtig, ist alles nur rein statisch, die dynamischen Kräfte sind sauschwer zu berechnen.
Nun aber genug Kluggeschissen 



Gianty schrieb:


> Bedenkt noch die schlagartigen Belastungen wenn z.B. schwere Fahrer nicht voll bremsen und das Hinterrad an Wurzeln oder Wellen immer wieder blockiert. Diese Lastspitzen können nicht berechnet bzw. ausreichend zuverlässig erfasst werden. Bei Carbonstreben wird es dann noch spannender weil die ganz schwer zu berechnen sind.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. August 2013)

Hatte eine Magura MT4, lass die Finger davon!
Lies sich sauschwer entlüften, habe sie nachher für billig Geld verkauft.
Nee, Magura ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war 
Kauf dir ne Shimano Zee!



schwed1 schrieb:


> Brauche auch unbedingt eine andere Bremse. Hab die Elixir 5 drin. Mir würde aber vorne eine andere reichen. Hinter reicht mir die jetzige. In der Bike wurde die günstige Magura MT 4 empfohlen. Habt ihr da Erfahrung. Mir wäre am liebsten ich könnte den vorderen Sattel tauschen und die Leitungen samt hebel belassen. Habt Ihr da einen Vorschlag, geht das überhaupt.
> 
> Danke Gruß schwed


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

eben, nun mal zu den ersten sachen, will mir nicht jemand einen Float X spendieren?

ich muss so n ding haben


----------



## Der_Graue (23. August 2013)

Mir bitte auch 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> eben, nun mal zu den ersten sachen, will mir nicht jemand einen Float X spendieren?
> 
> ich muss so n ding haben


----------



## tr8enduro (23. August 2013)

Moin!

Kann mir einer erklären oder hat gute videos wie man die Spacer, habe ja schon öfter gehört, dass der Dämpfer im Strive gerne durchrauscht. Und wie man den Dämpfer ausbaut ohne irgendwas zu zerstören?  
Und taugen die Pedalen was ?

http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F05&item=35381#tab-accessories

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (23. August 2013)

Wozu willst du den Dämpfer ausbauen


----------



## tr8enduro (23. August 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, damit er nicht durchschlägt. Hab ich schon des öfteren hier gelesen


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

Beim Spacereinbau muss man den Dämpfer nicht ausbaun, geht auch ohne


----------



## Chrisinger (23. August 2013)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, damit er nicht durchschlägt. Hab ich schon des öfteren hier gelesen



Schau mal auf Seite 117 2. Post


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. August 2013)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Brauche auch unbedingt eine andere Bremse. Hab die Elixir 5 drin. Mir würde aber vorne eine andere reichen. Hinter reicht mir die jetzige. In der Bike wurde die günstige Magura MT 4 empfohlen. Habt ihr da Erfahrung. Mir wäre am liebsten ich könnte den vorderen Sattel tauschen und die Leitungen samt hebel belassen. Habt Ihr da einen Vorschlag, geht das überhaupt.



Ich habe auf meinem STRIVE die MT4 und bin sehr zufrieden damit!
  @BlackLupo: MAGURA - Bremsen sind ALLE sehr leicht zu entlüften. Leider werden immer wieder Fehler gemacht die aber nicht der Bremse anzulasten sind.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2013)

ich hatte am Nerve auch die MT4, war zufrieden damit, würd aber jetzt sicher wieder zu ner Shimano greifen, XT oder Zee


----------



## grobi59 (23. August 2013)

Welche luftkammer haben die 13er Dämpfer?


----------



## Der_Graue (23. August 2013)

@Gianty:
Freut mich das deine funktioniert 
Aber warum dann die Rückrufaktion von Magura 
Glaube mir, sie war eine von den ersten Bremsen die raus kamen, aber es war ne absolute Montagsgurke 
Schade das du dich nicht früher gemeldet hast, die Problemlösung wurde hier bei IBC lang und breit besprochen, dann hättest du sie für mich entlüften können, jetzt ist sie halt weg 
Mittlerweile sollen sie zwar besser sein, aber ne Magura kommt mir halt nicht mehr ins Haus.
Ich stehe halt auf der Zee 




Gianty schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinem STRIVE die MT4 und bin sehr zufrieden damit!
> @_BlackLupo_: MAGURA - Bremsen sind ALLE sehr leicht zu entlüften. Leider werden immer wieder Fehler gemacht die aber nicht der Bremse anzulasten sind.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. August 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Aber warum dann die Rückrufaktion von Magura



Die Rückrufaktion hatte nichts mit dem Entlüften zu tun. Tatsache ist aber auch, dass MAGURA anfangs mit der Befüllungsanlage Probleme hatte. In meiner MT8 war so viel Luft, die konnte niemals durch das Kürzen der Leitungen ins System kommen. Ich hatte nach dem ( Selbst-) Entlüften keinerlei Probs mehr und das Thema Befüllen wurde seitens MAGURA behoben.



BlackLupo schrieb:


> Glaube mir, sie war eine von den ersten Bremsen die raus kamen, aber es war ne absolute Montagsgurke



Einzelfälle kann es durchaus ( auch bei anderen Herstellern ) geben. Verallgemeinerungen sind aber nicht gut.



BlackLupo schrieb:


> Schade das du dich nicht früher gemeldet hast, die Problemlösung wurde hier bei IBC lang und breit besprochen, dann hättest du sie für mich entlüften können.



In Foren wird vieles besprochen und jeder meint eine besondere Lösung zu haben. Da wird auch viel Unsinn in Umlauf gebracht.
Wenn ich nur sehe was zum Thema Fahrwerke / Abstimmung alles geschrieben wird 
Vorrangig an die Anleitung des Herstellers halten, das hilft zu 99% ( die wurde aber insbesondere zum Thema entlüften der MT von MAGURA angasst ) und im Zweifelsfall an den Verkäufer/Hersteller oder Generalvertretung schicken da die meisten beanstandeten Bremsen innerhalb der Garantie liegen/lagen. 

Ich persönlich habe 6 verschiedene MAGURA - Bremsen und 1 XT-Bremse im Einsatz und alle sind Sorglosbremsen 

Nein, ich arbeite weder bei noch für MAGURA. Ich bekomme jetzt schon seit 11 Jahren mit wie sich ( auch Händler ) über Bremsen aller möglichen Hersteller beschweren wobei die meisten Probleme durch falsche Handhabung oder Eigenbasteleien herrühren.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. August 2013)

Heute Kronplatz gefahren Bikepark, 45km, 6425 Tiefenmeter, die Bremse war super, auch die Scheiben, kein Rubbel oder sonstige Probleme

nur die Crossmax hat leider Schlapp gemacht, neues HR muss her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (24. August 2013)

Fahre mein hardtail schon 2 jahre mit so einer delle hinten :-D


----------



## Boardi05 (24. August 2013)

Nur die Delle wär mir auch egal, aber zwei Speichen sind total lose und gebogen und die Felge is auch nimmer rund. War n netter Durchschlag, das Sattelrohr hat auch ne kleine Schramme, da is wohl die Sitztstrebe so weit hochgedonnert, dass die da gestreift hat.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (24. August 2013)

@Boardi05:

Mein Beileid, es ist immer eine Schande eine treues HR zu verlieren, hast du schon einen Ersatz im Blick?


----------



## Boardi05 (24. August 2013)

Nochmal das selbe wird es werden (neukauf beim Bikecomponents), nur werden nun keiner Sprünge mehr bei Treppen gemacht, die Crossmax haben mich ein gutes Jahr begleitet, vorher am Nerve und nun am Strive, haben nie Probleme gemacht.


----------



## grobi59 (24. August 2013)

Für das Geld würd ich mir welche bauen lassen...


----------



## sirios (25. August 2013)

Und hier sehen wir das Problem der Crossmax: wenn was dran ist dann kann man nicht einfach zum Laden um die Ecke gehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2013)

Ich hab einen Laden der Mavic verkauft hier in der nÃ¤he, sind ca 30min mit dem Auto, aber da kann man sicher nicht viel machen, Felge, Speichen und neu einspeichen wird mich wohl gleich viel kosten, wie ein neues Hinterrad.
 @grobi59 fÃ¼r 350â¬ werd ich nirgends einen Laufradsatz bekommen, der unter 1800g ist und fÃ¼r Enduro freigegeben.


----------



## Stubatzel (25. August 2013)

Tach auch, bin neu hier und muss echt sagen das dieser Thread fast ausgedruckt als Handbuch beim Strive beigelegt werden kann. Sehr geil. 

Ich bin seit 2 Wochen nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Strive 8.0 in Forrest green 

Bin auch Monstermäßig begeistert. Ein kleines Problem hab ich leider  

Die Kette schleift am Umwerfer wenn ich hinten das größte und vorne das grosse Ritzel geschaltet habe. Das ist die Extremstellung schon klar, trotzdem war das seit Anfang an so. Umwerfer einstellen etc hat nichts gebracht. Habe die L Schraube am Anschlag. Ich vermute ich muss den Umwerfer höher setzen? Muss man dafür echt die Kettenblätter abmontieren? Schlimm ist das ganze nicht, aber dieses schnarren bei dem gang ist schon nervig.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2013)

Ist bei mir auch so, hab auch lang rumprobiert, fahr nun aber hinten einfach ein kleineres ritzel und vorne das kleine. Da ich ja von 3fach gekommen bin, bin ich gerne die combi gefahren, aber nach ner eingewöhnungszeit gehts nun auch mit vorne klein und hinten irgendwo in der mitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (25. August 2013)

Kauf dir einen Satz Hope Naben mit Flow Felgen, kostet dich 359â¬. Kann ich nur empfehlen  Mein Satz wiegt 1806


----------



## Stubatzel (25. August 2013)

hmmm das heißt das ist normal das man nicht alle Gänge geräuschfrei fahren kann? Das fänd ich schon irgendwie käse. Bei meiner alten 3 fach war das nie. Überall war genug Spiel und nie ein schleifen der Kette am Umwerfer. Haben das Problem noch andere? Oder haben es lösen können?


----------



## Thiel (25. August 2013)

Stubatzel schrieb:


> Tach auch, bin neu hier und muss echt sagen das dieser Thread fast ausgedruckt als Handbuch beim Strive beigelegt werden kann. Sehr geil.
> 
> Ich bin seit 2 Wochen nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Strive 8.0 in Forrest green
> 
> ...



Man fährt so einfach nicht. PUNKT!!! 1x1 vom Fahrrad fahren nie gelesen ?


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Kauf dir einen Satz Hope Naben mit Flow Felgen, kostet dich 359â¬. Kann ich nur empfehlen  Mein Satz wiegt 1806



Bin grad am Ã¼berlegen, aber noch mehr schwarz am Bike mÃ¶cht ich nicht haben, die weiÃen Crossmax passen da einfach super zum Bike.

Die Hope mit Flow EX sind mit 1900g auch wiede n StÃ¼ck schwerer...


----------



## Chrisinger (25. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bin grad am überlegen, aber noch mehr schwarz am Bike möcht ich nicht haben, die weißen Crossmax passen da einfach super zum Bike.
> 
> Die Hope mit Flow EX sind mit 1900g auch wiede n Stück schwerer...



Ich hab die Flow EX  und die gibt es auch in weiß

Mein Crossmax SX hatte 1750, hab die 50g mehr nicht bereut


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2013)

Die hier wären mit dem gewicht wieder näher an den Crossmax und weiß, kann jemand was zu den naben sagen?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...w-Notubes-Flow-EX-weiss-CN-schw-Alu-schw.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (25. August 2013)

Nimm den:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/221338-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-flow-ex-arch-ex-crest-26-650b-29er

Dann hast du für den gleichen Preis einen kompletten Satz, der auch noch vernünftig "uberarbeitet" worden ist und nicht nur ein Hinterrad!

Muss es weiß sein, schreib den Anbieter an, der baut dir dann auch nur das Hinterrad, aber mit schlechterem Preis/leistungsverhätnis als bei einem Fertigbausatz...


----------



## grobi59 (25. August 2013)

In weiß ist die Flow Ex übrigens schwerer als in schwarz!


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2013)

Wenn, dann kommt mir nur eine weiße felge ans bike, nochnmehr schwarz will ich nicht. Hab dem runterfahrer schon geschrieben, bin nun am überlegen was ich mach. Nur ein hr kommt auch nicht in frage, vorne und hinten unterschiedliche räder geht mal gar nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quiesel (25. August 2013)

Mal ne kurze Frage...bei den Trickstuff Bremsscheiben ist die Reibringbreite angeben...eine kurze Googlenutzung gab keine Klarheit... Was bitte ist die Reibringbreite? Und kann ich an meiner X.O Trail und den Maviclaufrädern einen Reibring von 15,5mm fahren?


----------



## -Chris84- (25. August 2013)

Mal nen kurzes Wochenend Fazit , Rippen geprellt und Handgelenk angebrochen aber das Strive hält ! ( bitte keine Kommentare zum fahrerrischem Können^^)


----------



## sirios (25. August 2013)

Gute Besserung!

Was ist passiert?!


----------



## Der_Graue (25. August 2013)

Kann dir nur die Fahrtechnik-Kurse vom Stefan Herrmann empfehlen 
http://www.mtb-academy.de/ 



-Chris84- schrieb:


> Mal nen kurzes Wochenend Fazit , Rippen geprellt und Handgelenk angebrochen aber das Strive hält ! ( bitte keine Kommentare zum fahrerrischem Können^^)


----------



## -Chris84- (25. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Was ist passiert?!




bin mit der Pedale auf Grund gelaufen und dann hats mich aus gehebelt , war zügig unterwegs und schon lag ich .

ist aber alles halb so schlimm


----------



## Teuflor (25. August 2013)

Ich leide mit dir. Vor 7 Wochen Rippe geprellt, grad erst geheilt und schon wieder 2 geprellt... Langsam gewöhnt man sich aufs nicht husten und niesen ;-) gute besser! 

Ich spekulier ja immer noch auf den canyon Sale umd das 8er (Ch Edition) günstiger zu ergattern. 



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## waldi28 (26. August 2013)

Am Wochenende mal den neuen Vorbau und die Trickstuff Bremsbeläge getestet.

Fazit:
Der kürzere Vorbau passt viel besser.
Meine X0 Trail quitescht nicht mehr (bin mal gespannt wie lange)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (26. August 2013)

Bin seit wenigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer des Strive 9.0 SL und recht begeistert, auch wenn ich das Gerät im Gelände noch nicht testen konnte. Gleiches Gewicht wie mein Nerve AM, bergauf agil und insgesamt sehr wendig. Mehr nach ausgiebigem Test.


----------



## Chrisinger (26. August 2013)

Kurzer Nachtrag zu der 200mm Bremsscheiben-Diskussion

200mm sind scheinbar doch freigegeben. Zumindest ist in der Explosionszeichnung fürs Strive der Adapter aufgeführt


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2013)

Strive in seinem Element


----------



## sirios (26. August 2013)

Dein Gesichtsausdruck auf dem ersten Bild spricht Bände ! Auf dem drittem Bild ist der Dämpfer mal schön auf Block gegangen, oder ?


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Dein Gesichtsausdruck auf dem ersten Bild spricht Bände ! Auf dem drittem Bild ist der Dämpfer mal schön auf Block gegangen, oder ?



Hehe, wir sind 5 mal gefahren (10km, 1285tm), die ersten 4 mal gings super, immer ne akzeptable höhe, beim letzten mal, beim Fotomachen, gings viel höher als geplant, landung ging aber nochmal gut.

Beim dritten bild schauts zwar so aus, aber da hat noch einiges gefehlt, das dämpfersetup im 13er is echt gut gewält, anfangs schön weich und zum ende hin immer härter um durchschläge zu meiden.


----------



## RobG301 (27. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hehe, wir sind 5 mal gefahren (10km, 1285tm), die ersten 4 mal gings super, immer ne akzeptable höhe, beim letzten mal, beim Fotomachen, gings viel höher als geplant, landung ging aber nochmal gut.
> 
> Beim dritten bild schauts zwar so aus, aber da hat noch einiges gefehlt, das dämpfersetup im 13er is echt gut gewält, anfangs schön weich und zum ende hin immer härter um durchschläge zu meiden.



Trotzdem echt klasse geworden die Fotos! Den "Profi-Gesichtsausdruck" üben wir dann nochmal!


----------



## Der_Graue (27. August 2013)

Radle wieder heil?
Woher du so schnell neue Laufräder herbekommen?



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Strive in seinem Element


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

Das war noch vor dem UnglÃ¼ck, die Bilder sind vom Samstag, so ca 1 Stunde bevor ich das Rad gekillt hab. 

Heut fahr ich damit zum Mavicladen, vllt komm ich mit 250â¬ davon, Felge und einmal alle Speichen neu, dauert aber doch 2-3 Wochen...

Somit ist die Saison mit dem Strive wohl zu ende...


----------



## Itekei (27. August 2013)

Was ist passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (27. August 2013)

@Quiesel, für dich gegoogled 
Reibringhöhe:
Darunter versteht man die Höhe der Fläche auf der letztlich gebremst  wird. Diese Höhe sollte keinesfalls kleiner als der Bremsbelag sein. Bei  modernen Scheiben mit Wellenprofil ist die Reibringhöhe oftmals nicht  ohne weiteres zu bestimmen. Hier gilt es dann sich an die  Herstellerempfehlungen zu halten.




Quiesel schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage...bei den Trickstuff Bremsscheiben ist die Reibringbreite angeben...eine kurze Googlenutzung gab keine Klarheit... Was bitte ist die Reibringbreite? Und kann ich an meiner X.O Trail und den Maviclaufrädern einen Reibring von 15,5mm fahren?


----------



## Der_Graue (27. August 2013)

Shit...
Kein Ersatz-HR irgendwo zu bekommen?
Einfach so lange ausleihen, bis das Andere wieder heile ist 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das war noch vor dem Unglück, die Bilder sind vom Samstag, so ca 1 Stunde bevor ich das Rad gekillt hab.
> 
> Heut fahr ich damit zum Mavicladen, vllt komm ich mit 250 davon, Felge und einmal alle Speichen neu, dauert aber doch 2-3 Wochen...
> 
> Somit ist die Saison mit dem Strive wohl zu ende...


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

Nope, leider nicht.


----------



## Der_Graue (27. August 2013)

Würde ich nicht aushalten 
Hol dir doch bei Action Sports ein Ersatz-HR, haste in ner Woche da 
Zwischenzeitlich kannst du das Andere ja reparieren lassen, dann haste immer ein Ersatzrad 
Denke, dass so etwas bei euch öfters vorkommt 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nope, leider nicht.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

Ich werd das Nerve AM oder das Hartail wiederbeleben, hab eh noch genug zeugs was ich mal machen muss, was ich Bike sei dank immer schön aufgeschoben hab.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

Canyon hat bestätigt, das Strive kommt 2014 nochmal und der nachfolger, den Barrel fährt ist kein Spectral sondern ein eigener Prototyp der nur wie das Spectral ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (27. August 2013)

Gibts von denen auch nen 2014 Katalog? 
Würd gern wissen wie die farben vom Strive 2014 werden... obs das 7.0 wieder schwarz eloxiert gibt


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Gibts von denen auch nen 2014 Katalog?
> Würd gern wissen wie die farben vom Strive 2014 werden... obs das 7.0 wieder schwarz eloxiert gibt



Mtb-forum.it zeigt morgen die komplette 2014er palette, ob fareb auch kann ich nicht sagen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobG301 (27. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Canyon hat bestätigt, das Strive kommt 2014 nochmal und der nachfolger, den Barrel fährt ist kein Spectral sondern ein eigener Prototyp der nur wie das Spectral ausschaut.



Ja steht ja auch im Bike Eurobike Special schon drin, dass es noch einen geländegängigeren Ableger des Spectral geben wird! Der heißt dann vielleicht wieder Strive oder Spectral Enduro wie auch immer und baut halt optisch darauf aus!

Wir werden sehen! Bis dahin sind noch viele Strives verkauft worden und haben mit ihren "Oldschool" 26'' Laufrädern Fahrer glücklich gemacht!


----------



## Micha382 (27. August 2013)

Ich liebe mein Strive mit 26" und mit dem gehts auch am Samstag für eine Woche in die Dolomiten und an den Gardasee


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich liebe mein Strive mit 26" und mit dem gehts auch am Samstag für eine Woche in die Dolomiten und an den Gardasee



Dorthin wo es auch zuhause ist! Viel Spaß dir, ich würd ja gern ne tour mit dir fahren, aber leider hab ich ja hinten kein Laufrad.


----------



## Quiesel (27. August 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @_Quiesel_, für dich gegoogled
> Reibringhöhe:
> Darunter versteht man die Höhe der Fläche auf der letztlich gebremst  wird. Diese Höhe sollte keinesfalls kleiner als der Bremsbelag sein. Bei  modernen Scheiben mit Wellenprofil ist die Reibringhöhe oftmals nicht  ohne weiteres zu bestimmen. Hier gilt es dann sich an die  Herstellerempfehlungen zu halten.


 
jo cool vielen Dank! So mit Erklärung auch irgendwie einleuchtend! ^^


----------



## Quiesel (27. August 2013)

-Chris84- schrieb:


> bin mit der Pedale auf Grund gelaufen und dann hats mich aus gehebelt , war zügig unterwegs und schon lag ich .
> 
> ist aber alles halb so schlimm


 
ist mir mit dem Strive jetzt auch schon zwei Mal passiert und zwei mal hats mich gut gelegt. 
Ist mir mit meinem Hardtail nie passiert...liegt das daran, dass es ein fully ist und bei tretbewegungen nachgibt, sodass man näher an den Boden kommt? Muss man dann fahrtechnisch besonders auf was achten?

Dir auf jedenfall gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## Micha382 (27. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dorthin wo es auch zuhause ist! Viel Spaß dir, ich würd ja gern ne tour mit dir fahren, aber leider hab ich ja hinten kein Laufrad.



Danke, aber ich denke da bietet sich nächstes Jahr oder so auch noch die Chance - wird nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein dass ich in Italien bin 

Ich hab auch schon ein wenig Bammel, da ich ja die guten Sun Ringle fahre. Hatte zwar bisher hier noch keine Probleme, hoffe aber dass das auch in der Urlaubswoche jetzt so bleibt...


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2013)

Ja die Sunringle sind bekannt für ihre Probleme...

@ Tretlager, beim Strive ist es baubedingt n bissl tiefer als bei anderen Bikes (tiefer schwerpunkt), dazu kommt auch noch, dass beim Einfedern das Tretlager noch tiefer kommt, da muss man schon aufpassen.


----------



## Der_Graue (27. August 2013)

Pedale waagrecht halten und nicht pedalieren, wenn´s drauf ankommt 



Quiesel schrieb:


> ist mir mit dem Strive jetzt auch schon zwei Mal passiert und zwei mal hats mich gut gelegt.
> Ist mir mit meinem Hardtail nie passiert...liegt das daran, dass es ein fully ist und bei tretbewegungen nachgibt, sodass man näher an den Boden kommt? Muss man dann fahrtechnisch besonders auf was achten?
> 
> Dir auf jedenfall gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (27. August 2013)

Ja für den Fall dass im Urlaub was schief geht oder die danach hops gehen werde ich mir wohl entweder Spanks gönnen oder ein paar Notubes. Gibts ja sogar für nen akzeptablen Preis selbstgebaute Laufräder.


----------



## Quiesel (27. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja die Sunringle sind bekannt für ihre Probleme...
> 
> @ Tretlager, beim Strive ist es baubedingt n bissl tiefer als bei anderen Bikes (tiefer schwerpunkt), dazu kommt auch noch, dass beim Einfedern das Tretlager noch tiefer kommt, da muss man schon aufpassen.


 

ok...ja dann war es genau das was ich zu spüren bekommen hab! ^^


----------



## -Chris84- (27. August 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Pedale waagrecht halten und nicht pedalieren, wenn´s drauf ankommt



Ja es ist wirklich deutlich zu spüren auch in der Kurve ist man schneller am Boden , muss man sich drauf einstellen  

Gut zu wissen das es nicht nur mir so geht  

Grüße aus der Hauptstadt


----------



## Mecka-Joe (27. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja die Sunringle sind bekannt für ihre Probleme...
> 
> @ Tretlager, beim Strive ist es baubedingt n bissl tiefer als bei anderen Bikes (tiefer schwerpunkt), dazu kommt auch noch, dass beim Einfedern das Tretlager noch tiefer kommt, da muss man schon aufpassen.



Meine Laufräder sind jetzt das zweite mal bei Canyon.
Dieses mal ist nur eine Speiche ausgebrochen. 



Gruß Joe


----------



## tr8enduro (27. August 2013)

Moin,
Heute ist es endlich angekommen! Mega geil, das Oberrohr find ich besonders schön!
CTD funktioniert auch, hatten ja anscheinend ein paar Probleme mit.

Einzig und allein*bleibt die Reverb, nachdem Sie ca. 3/4 ausgefahren ist, hängen. Um Sie ganz auszufahren, muss man ihr einen kleinen Ruck geben. Hängt das mit Startschwierigkeiten, oder einem Defekt zusammen ?*Danke


----------



## Der_Graue (27. August 2013)

@tr8enduro: entlüfte sie mal, dann müsste es eigentlich gehen.



tr8enduro schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Einzig und allein*bleibt die Reverb, nachdem Sie ca. 3/4 ausgefahren ist, hängen. Um Sie ganz auszufahren, muss man ihr einen kleinen Ruck geben. Hängt das mit Startschwierigkeiten, oder einem Defekt zusammen ?*Danke


----------



## DiHo (27. August 2013)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Moin,
> Heute ist es endlich angekommen! Mega geil, das Oberrohr find ich besonders schön!
> CTD funktioniert auch, hatten ja anscheinend ein paar Probleme mit.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobG301 (28. August 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> tr8enduro schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin,
> ...


----------



## sevman (28. August 2013)

...ich habe das Thema "lineare Dämpferkennlinie" noch einmal aufgegriffen und bei Canyon nachgehört sowie um einen Lösungsvorschlag gebeten. Es geht um das Strive 9.0 (2011)
Die Antwort will ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 25. August 2013, bezüglich Ihres Dämpfers.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Strive ES entschieden haben. Das der verbaute Fox Dämpfer sehr linear ausgelegt ist und somit durch den Federweg rauscht ist durchaus so von uns gewollt. Sollten Sie eine Progressivere Kennlinie bevorzugen empfehlen wir Ihnen einen Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (28. August 2013)

Vielen Dank @DiHo, funktioniert ! Gleich gehts los, erste Tour;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2013)

Das Strive kommt mit der Team Lackierung

https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2013/mountainbikes.html


----------



## Teuflor (28. August 2013)

als 9.0 in der 4kâ¬ Version. UFF ^^

Gibts die Decals eigentlich auch mal zum nach kaufen? 

Ich nehme Wetten an in welcher Grundfarbe das 7.0 raus kommt...


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2013)

Das 7.0er kommt wieder in raw/blau

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobG301 (28. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das Strive kommt mit der Team Lackierung
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2013/mountainbikes.html



Ja bitte einmal nur den Rahmen oder den Dekorsatz zu mir!


----------



## Teuflor (28. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das 7.0er kommt wieder in raw/blau
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Quelle? 

Weil dann muss ich im Sale zuschlagen.... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> Weil dann muss ich im Sale zuschlagen....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4



Der Eurobike Flyer,

https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2013/mountainbikes.html

einfach auf Download Eurobike Broschüre klicken.


----------



## Teuflor (28. August 2013)

Tatsache!

Danke für den TIpp.


also 8.0 Race mit Team Decals.

das 8.0 und 7.0 unverändert.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2013)

Ich bin mit dem Kauf vom 9.0SL voll zufrieden, denn für 2013 gibts kein Strive mit Piggybackdämpfer und normaler 2x10 Schaltung, 

Das Race wär schon verdammt schick mit seinem Monarch Plus und der Pike, aber eben 11fach Sram Schaltung, gleiche gilt fürs Team, tolle Federelemente, uninteressante Schaltung.


----------



## Teuflor (28. August 2013)

ja ich kauf mir jetzt endweder im sale das 8.0 als CH version (weil schwarz)
oder ich kauf mir nen schwarzen rahmen und und kauf mir die neue pike mit Dual Position2 in 160mm mit nem Monarch plus dazu.

Ist halt nur der käse mit der Garantie auf den Rahmen... Die ist natürlich dadurch nicht gegeben. Und wenn der Verkäufer da nicht mitspielt ist man am ende der blöde.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2013)

An Mornachr Plus und Pike hab ich auch schon öfters nachgedacht, weiße Pike und weißer Monarch würden sicher gut zu den Crossmax passen, aber ich werd noch n bissl warten, ich hoff RockShox bringt den Monarch bald mit schwarzem Tauchrohr, dann passt er farblich zur Pike


----------



## Chrisinger (28. August 2013)

1 x 11 ist doch genial  ich werde Ende September umbauen. Rock Shox Elemente wäre auch interessant


----------



## nothing (29. August 2013)

"Spacer Tuning"

Sodele, habe den Dämpfer jetzt in der Schweiz auf 6000TM getestet. Absolute Verbesserung! Mit dem zweit kleinsten Spacer habe ich jetzt ca. 5mm mehr "reserve" als vorher.....genau richtig, für grobe Fahrfehler und Sprünge 
Die Druckstufe habe ich jetzt auf Trail (2), sonst habe ich immer auf Climb stellen müssen und er ist fast ganz durch gerauscht 



nothing schrieb:


> Eingebaut und leider erst im Wohnzimmer getestet. Brauche weniger Druck, und die Kennlinie ist spürbar "gestiegen". Habe den zweit kleinsten eingebaut. Richtig getestet wird ab Samstag in der Schweiz.....
> 
> Greetz


----------



## nothing (29. August 2013)

Hatte die XO Trail doch noch in der Schweiz drauf, schon wieder am Arsch....nach 2800TM am zweiten Tag, Druckpunkt und Bremskraftverlust  Und hinten nur noch gequitsche  Trotz mehrerer Pausen 
Also unbedingt diese Woche die SAINT drauf machen




nothing schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hab ich mir die SAINT geholt
> Werde sie diese Woche noch dran bauen
> ....die XO Trail ist glaub für 50kg Racer gedacht, die Strecke fahren
> Aber für lange Enduro Abfahrten nicht empfehlenswert!


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2013)

Das maximum was ich mit der Trail gmacht hab, sind 1285tm an einem Stück, da hatte die dann gegen Ende hin mit Fading zu kämpfen, quitschte wie sau, Bremssattel kochte auch und Stoppie ging am Ende auch nimmer, also auch Bremskraftverlust.
In Livigno bei 600tm am Stück hingegen ging die den ganzen Tag relativ gut, ab und zu n bissl quitschen und bei schnellerer fahrt auch wieder Fading.

Die 1285tm Strecke bin ich letzten Samstag mit der Zee gefahren, beim ersten mal am Stück, Sattel kochte da auch aber am Ende war n Stoppie noch möglich und Fading hatte ich auch keins.

Die Trail ist sicher ne tolle bremse, aber für lange DH/Freeride ist sie aber nicht geeignet, denn wenn die mit meinen 65kg schon zu kämpfen hat, will ich nicht wissen wie es bei schwereren Fahrern ausschaut.

Die X0 Trail wollt ich anfangs verkaufen, aber da lässt sich komischerweise schwer jemanden finden, nun ist die halt in der Ersatzteilbox drinnen und wartet bis die Zee streikt.


----------



## nothing (29. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Trail ist sicher ne tolle bremse, aber für lange DH/Freeride ist sie aber nicht geeignet, denn wenn die mit meinen 65kg schon zu kämpfen hat, will ich nicht wissen wie es bei schwereren Fahrern ausschaut.


 


Und ich erst mit meinen 88kg 

Also bei "kurzen" Abfahrten ist sie schon super, Dosierbarkeit ist echt einwandfrei......da kann man nichts sagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (29. August 2013)

Kann jemand was zufällig was zu Lyrik RC2DH DPA vs. 36er Talas RLC sagen?


----------



## Zhen (29. August 2013)

Lyrik > Talas
Sportimport > Toxoholics

Wenn die Lyrik einmal richtig geschmiert wurde, ist die ein Traum.


----------



## Der_Graue (29. August 2013)

Was willst du uns damit sagen 
Das man die Gabel zu Toxoholics schicken soll 
Einmal Toxoholics und nie wieder, musste 6 Wochen auf die Gabel
warten und anschliessend hat sie nach 3 Monaten schon wieder gesifft 



Zhen schrieb:


> Lyrik > Talas
> Sportimport > Toxoholics
> 
> Wenn die Lyrik einmal richtig geschmiert wurde, ist die ein Traum.


----------



## Chrisinger (29. August 2013)

Ich übersetze mal:

Lyrik besser als Talas
Sportimport besser als Toxo



Ob das wirklich so ist, versuche ich herauszufinden


----------



## sevman (29. August 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> "Spacer Tuning"
> 
> Sodele, habe den Dämpfer jetzt in der Schweiz auf 6000TM getestet. Absolute Verbesserung! Mit dem zweit kleinsten Spacer habe ich jetzt ca. 5mm mehr "reserve" als vorher.....genau richtig, für grobe Fahrfehler und Sprünge
> Die Druckstufe habe ich jetzt auf Trail (2), sonst habe ich immer auf Climb stellen müssen und er ist fast ganz durch gerauscht



Das heißt durchrauschen passiert immer noch jedoch besitzt der Dämpfer zum Schluss hin mehr Progression?

Richtig verstanden?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2013)

Alsoichbin mit dem 2013er setup vom dämpfer zufrieden, ist viel, besser als das 2012. Durchschläge hab ich nun keine mehr, auch im bikepark am kronplatz gigns super, am ende hin ist die höhere progression deutlich zu spüren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tr8enduro (30. August 2013)

Habe an den Elixir 5 immer so ein komisches Geräusch, mehr ein Schlackern wie ein quitschen, kennt das einer ? Geht das wieder weg?


----------



## clemsi (30. August 2013)

kenn ich von der Elixir 7- ist mitm Umstieg auf die Zee komplett verschwunden 

Nein, im ernst: die hat bei mir auch im trockenen so erbärmlich geheult, dass es nicht zum aushalten war. Besorg dir eine andere Bremse!

Andere Frage: kann ich rein theoretisch beim 2012er RP23 das ProPedal aufm Trail drin lassen? Ich hab jetzt den mittleren Spacer drin und  ca. 200PSI (bei ca. 87kg brutto), aber da ist unten auch ohne großen Drop keine Reserve mehr (wenn Dämpfer offen). 
Mehr Druck rein oder großer Space? Oder beides? 
Momentan mach ich den Dämpfer nur auf, wenns wirklich über massig Steine und Wurzeln geht. Bei eher flowigen Sachen (mit pedalieren) lass ich das ProPedal momentan noch drin - macht das iwas?

Noch andere Frage:
Beim Schalten hinten kann ich beim hochschalten nicht vom kleinsten aufs 2te ritzel schalten (kette rattert noch aufm kleinsten rum) - bei 2 klicks springt er dann sauber aufs dritte. beim runterschalten geht er jedoch aufs zweite. Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass ich beim ersten klick mehr kraft brauche wie bei den anderen- schaltzüge/Hülsen usw schon alle gewechselt, endanschläge usw alles richtig eingestellt. Kann das am Trigger liegen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. August 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> Andere Frage: kann ich rein theoretisch beim 2012er RP23 das ProPedal aufm Trail drin lassen?



Ja, macht nichts.



clemsi schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den mittleren Spacer drin und  ca. 200PSI (bei ca. 87kg brutto), aber da ist unten auch ohne großen Drop keine Reserve mehr (wenn Dämpfer offen).
> Mehr Druck rein oder großer Space? Oder beides?



Setz mal den großen Spacer ein und erhöhe den Druck soweit dass der Dämpfer am größten Hinderniss "gerade so" durchschlägt.



clemsi schrieb:


> Momentan mach ich den Dämpfer nur auf, wenns wirklich über massig Steine und Wurzeln geht. Bei eher flowigen Sachen (mit pedalieren) lass ich das ProPedal momentan noch drin - macht das iwas?



s.o.



clemsi schrieb:


> Beim Schalten hinten kann ich beim hochschalten nicht vom kleinsten aufs 2te ritzel schalten (kette rattert noch aufm kleinsten rum) - bei 2 klicks springt er dann sauber aufs dritte. beim runterschalten geht er jedoch aufs zweite. Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass ich beim ersten klick mehr kraft brauche wie bei den anderen- schaltzüge/Hülsen usw schon alle gewechselt, endanschläge usw alles richtig eingestellt. Kann das am Trigger liegen?



Erhöhe ein klein wenig die Zugspannung. Wenn der Schaltzug richtig verlegt wurde ( keine zu kleine Radien ) sollte das Abhilfe bringen. Ich stelle meine Zugspannung immer auf 3. Ritzel ein. Die Zugspannung wird so lange erhöht bis die Kette am 4. Ritzel leicht anläuft. Dann reduziere ich die Spannung wieder bis die Kette gerade so keine Geräusche mehr macht. Funktioniert bei mir immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (30. August 2013)

Wollte mir aber nicht erst noch wieder ne neue Bremse kaufen, habe hier auch glaube schonmal gelesen, dass man dem mit anderen Bremsbeläge entgegen wirken kann, z.B. von Trickstuff
Richtig?


----------



## Chrisinger (30. August 2013)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Habe an den Elixir 5 immer so ein komisches Geräusch, mehr ein Schlackern wie ein quitschen, kennt das einer ? Geht das wieder weg?



Beim Bremsen der während der Fahrt?





clemsi schrieb:


> kenn ich von der Elixir 7- ist mitm Umstieg auf die Zee komplett verschwunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fahr fast das gleiche Setup wie du, bei fast identisches Gewicht. Hab immer um die 5mm übrig. Du kannst auch mal an dem Rädchen des ProPedal Hebels drehen, wirkt sich auf den offenen Modus aus


----------



## valmal86 (30. August 2013)

Ich fahr am Strive die elixir 9. Vorne trickstuff mit 200er hinten Original mit 180er. Muss sagen, dass die bremse noch in jeder situation genug power hatte. und ich habe 90 kilo pudelnackt.

trainiert doch ein bisschen eure handkraft   ist billiger als ne neue bremse und versucht mal mit 2 anstatt mit einem finger zu bremsen, dann seht ihr was mit mehr kraft und eurer bremse möglich ist


----------



## tr8enduro (30. August 2013)

Ja wenn ich stark bremse, vorne auch lauter als hinten,
Wenn ich nicht bremse schleifts vorne noch etwas, aber das hängt wahrscheinlich damit zusammen, dass sie noch ziemlich neu sind.
Also bringen die trickstuff was ?


----------



## Chrisinger (30. August 2013)

Ich würde erstmal alles einfahren und abwarten  evtl die Bremssättel ordentlich ausrichten


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2013)

und die kanten der geläge n bissl abfeilen, soll auch helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (30. August 2013)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Ja wenn ich stark bremse, vorne auch lauter als hinten,
> Wenn ich nicht bremse schleifts vorne noch etwas, aber das hängt wahrscheinlich damit zusammen, dass sie noch ziemlich neu sind.
> Also bringen die trickstuff was ?



Bei mir waren die neuen trickstuff Beläge am Anfang super.
Kein Quietschen und super Bremswirkung.
Aber nach ca. 50 km haben auch die wieder angefangen zu quietschen,
aber nicht so stark wie die original Avid-Beläge.


----------



## -Chris84- (30. August 2013)

Ich bin ja momentan gehandicapt (Handgelenk gebrochen) deswegen auch zeit mir mein Bike mal genauer anzuschauen 

Frage 1: ist über dem Großen Aufkleber (Canyon)der am Rahmen angebracht ist noch eine dünne schutzfolie ? 

Frage2 : wie lange hält denn der Gummi in der Kettenführung/kettenspanner? Hab das Gefühl das der schon fast durch ist und ich bin noch keine 500km gefahren.

Frage3 : ich habe ja die talas CTD adjust fit Factory taper verbaut sollte ich da nicht die einzelnen Bereiche fein abstimmen können mit dem Rädchen unter dem CTD Hebel? Das ist blockiert! 

Chris


----------



## Der_Graue (30. August 2013)

Net bremsen, laufen lssen, kein Wunder das es quietscht 



waldi28 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die neuen trickstuff Beläge am Anfang super.
> Kein Quietschen und super Bremswirkung.
> Aber nach ca. 50 km haben auch die wieder angefangen zu quietschen,
> aber nicht so stark wie die original Avid-Beläge.


----------



## Schoppaaa (1. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Ich wollte meine Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH mal nen kompletten service gönnen.
Da aus meinem Ventil auch immer recht viel öL rauskommt, vermute ich is irgendeine Dichtung kaputt.
Jetzt weiss ich leider nicht welches service kit ich da brauche, auf hibike gibts da ne mehrere kits.
http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/p4d71f43e6d98e3a2688bde61003bac8e/s/Rock-Shox-Service-kit.html
Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## DiHo (1. September 2013)

Hallo
Nein da ist nichts undicht.
Aus dem unteren Luftventil kommt immer Öl mit raus und das ist normal..
Das Rad auf den Kopf stellen dann läuft das Öl vom Ventil weg Richtung Gabelkrone und es kommt beim Luft ablassen kein Öl (oder nur sehr wenig) mit raus.

Wenn du  die Originale 2 Step Gabel noch drin hast dann denn Satz für Lyrik 2 Step ab 2010 nehmen. (Anleitung gibts bei Rock shox auf der Homepage im Service Bereich)
Aber wie gesagt wenn noch alles andere funktioniert dann ist der Service nicht nötig. 
Grüße


----------



## Schoppaaa (1. September 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nein da ist nichts undicht.
> Aus dem unteren Luftventil kommt immer Öl mit raus und das ist normal..
> Das Rad auf den Kopf stellen dann läuft das Öl vom Ventil weg Richtung Gabelkrone und es kommt beim Luft ablassen kein Öl (oder nur sehr wenig) mit raus.
> ...


OK vielen dank für die Antwort.
Ich bin mir da nicht sicher aber ich glaube das Ansprechverhalten ist nicht ganz so gut, von meiner Gabel.
Hab allerdings keine vergleiche und keine großartige Erfahrung, da das mein erstes "richtiges" Mountainbike is.


----------



## DiHo (1. September 2013)

Hallo
Ja das liegt an den Luftgabeln diese sprechen alle nicht sehr feinfühlig an.
Das liegt an den hohen Reibkräften der vielen O-Ringe bei Luftgabeln.
(und die 2 step variante hat schon einige drin)
Aber wenn das Gelände grob wird dann arbeiteten die Luftgabeln eigentlich schon wie es sein soll.
Ich hab meine auf U-Turn Feder umgebaut weil mich eigentlich nur das wegsacken bei Steilstufen störte. (da hab ich einige auf meinen Touren).
Grüße


----------



## hans7 (2. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich hier mal dran. 

Ich überlege, derzeit mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen, kann mich aber nicht so richtig zwischen dem Spectral 27,5 und dem Strive entscheiden. 

Fahrtechnisch bin ich viel in den Alpen unterwegs, also von Schotterwegen bis Trails. Dafür würde das Spectral sprechen. Allerdings würde ich auch gerne mal in Bikeparks gehen, was wiederum mehr fürs Strive spricht. Ich weiß, dass das Spectral mehr der Allrounder ist und das Strive, würde ich mal eher downhilllastiger einordnen. 

Derzeit habe ich noch ein Cube ams 100 (2005), das gegen das neue Rad ersetzt werden soll und ein Trance X (2009).

Was spricht aus eurer Sicht für das ein oder das andere?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (2. September 2013)

wie viel wiegst du?


----------



## hans7 (2. September 2013)

das sind intime Sachen 

ca. 75 kg, ohne alles versteht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (2. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hänge mich hier mal dran.
> 
> ...



Wenn du in Bikeparks willst, würd ich dir eher das Torque nahelegen. Mit dem Strive kann man das zwar mal machen, aber wirklich spaßig ist das nicht. Dafür ist der Hinterbau zu schlecht und das Material leidet bei richtigen Sprüngen auch. So viel schwerer als das Strive ist das Torque nicht, dafür  aber tausendmal spaßiger bei der Abfahrt.

PS: Ich versteh den ganzen leicht-Enduro-Krempel eh nicht. Die sind super, wenn man ne wahnsinns technik hat und bei Rennen um Zeit mitfährt. Für den Normalverbraucher ist ein etwas robusteres Bike mMn viel sinnvoller.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2013)

Achwas, der hinterbau vom strive arbeitet perfekt, auch im park, man darf es aber nicht übertreiben, für ab und zu parkund ansonsten touren ist das strive ideal. Was hier die leute für probleme mit dem hinterbau haben is mir echt rätselhaft...

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirios (2. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Achwas, der hinterbau vom strive arbeitet perfekt, auch im park, man darf es aber nicht übertreiben, für ab und zu parkund ansonsten touren ist das strive ideal. Was hier die leute für probleme mit dem hinterbau haben is mir echt rätselhaft...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich wollt es auch erst nicht glauben aber ich hab ja hier den direkten Vergleich. Zehn hat absolut recht. Mein Torque ist sogar etwas leichter als das Strive. Bergab geht die Kiste wie die Hölle!


----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hänge mich hier mal dran.
> 
> ...



Hol dir das strive wenn du nur 4-5mal im jahr in den park gehst und da die großen sprünge weglässt und ansonsten in den alpen unterwegs bist, denn auf den engen serpentinenwege haste mit dem 27,5er keinen spaß. Ich hab hier die dolomiten und das vinschgau vor der tür, hab vom nerve am aufs strive gewechselt, super ding, war damit nun auch im park in livigno und das ging super. Flowline am kronplatz ging auch super, auch drops mit 1-2m gingen super ohne durchschlag.
Wenns öfters in den park gehen soll, dann torque alpinist, wenn das 2014 nochmal kommt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich wollt es auch erst nicht glauben aber ich hab ja hier den direkten Vergleich. Zehn hat absolut recht. Mein Torque ist sogar etwas leichter als das Strive. Bergab geht die Kiste wie die Hölle!



Ich hab auch beide probiert, mehrmals, aber das torque hat mich nicht überzeugt, ist aber ne per. Meinung. Die behauptung, dass der strive hinterbau nicht funktioniert ist aber nicht richtig...

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quiesel (2. September 2013)

Ich war jetzt auch 2 tage in willingen im bikepark! Finde auch dass der hinterbau gut geht...wenn ich nen durchschlag hatte, dann nur bei groben fahrfehlern!
Ich finde mit dem bike deckt man ein sehr breites feld ab...und es macht sau bock! :-D


----------



## sirios (2. September 2013)

Leute ihr rafft es nicht! Es geht hier nicht um Durchschläge oder nicht. Ich kann jeden Hinterbau ob gut oder schlecht so abstimmen dass der nicht durchschlägt, dabei verliert man aber Performance. Ganz klarer Fakt ist auch: der Strive Hinterbau liegt nicht so satt auf dem Trail und geht sehr sehr freizügig mit dem Federweg um. Das hab ich immer wieder in Stromberg und auf meinen Hausrunden gemerkt. Das spürt man in ruppigen Abschnitten mehr als deutlich. Das Torque ist da unwahrscheinlich viel performanter. 

Ich wollt es auch nicht glauben. War aber ne Top Entscheidung den Rahme zu wechseln !!!!


----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2013)

Freizügig mit dem Federweg stimmt, aber dass da jetzt das Hinterbau besser liegt, hab ich nicht gemerkt, liegt vllt an meinem geringen Gewicht, da kommt der Strivehinterbau wohl besser mit klar, konnte beide Bikes jeweils einen Tag testen und das zwei mal. 2012 im oktober beim Testival in Brixen auf Trails die mir bestens bekannt waren und dann nochmal 2013 in Riva, da kannte ich die Strecke nicht. 

Da der Unterschied an sich nicht all zu groß war, hab ich mich fürs Strive entschieden, ging bergauf n bissl besser und ich hab n Flaschenhalter für meine kurzen Runden nach feierabend.


----------



## valmal86 (2. September 2013)

jop, das tourque liegt sicher satter auf der Strecke... flachere winkel und 20mm mehr federweg... klar is das im bikepark besser aufgehoben als das strive 

wenn mans aber hauptsächlich zum tourenfahren nutzen will find ichs persönlich ok wenn mein hinterbau den Federweg "freizügig" hergibt, denn ich will ja je nach strecke meinen Federweg nutzen und ihn nicht umsonst den Berg hochschleppen.

in meinem engsten bike kollegen kreis fährt auch jemand ein alpinist und der pumpt zb. vor jedem bikeparkbesuch mehr luft in den dämpfer um mehr reserven bei drops zu haben. für eine "normale" tour wird dann wieder softer abgestimmt um den gesamten federweg zur verfügung zu haben.

die diskussion ist also meiner meinung nach nicht sehr zielführend, da beide bikes einen anderen "haupteinsatzzweck" haben und sich in den randgebieten natürlich überschneiden.

Strive= Enduro das auch ein bisschen allmountain ist.
Tourque= Freerider der auch ein bisschen ein enduro ist.

Die liste könnte man vom race fully bis zum downhillbike ausweiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (2. September 2013)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Strive= Enduro das auch ein bisschen allmountain ist.
> Tourque= Freerider der auch ein bisschen ein enduro ist.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Beide Räder können als Enduro betrachtet werden. Die Frage ist,   was man will. Das Strive war für mich 1 1/2 Jahre lang ein tolles Bike. Jetzt fahr ich aber langsam Sachen, für die die Geo und der Hinterbau nicht mehr optimal sind. 
Es geht auch dabei nicht um Durchrauschen oder ähnliches. Fakt ist, der Hinterbau ist nicht gerade sensibel und mit ruppigen Wurzelteppichen z.B. komplett überfordert. Außerdem ist er weniger robust, teurer in der Wartung und obendrein problematisch durch das Nadellager der Box. 
Man kann mit den neuen 1x Antrieben locker soviel Gewicht einsparen, dass man ein enduro-taugliches Torque hat. Und mit etwa dem neuen CaneCreek DB CS hat man einen enorm pontenten Dämpfer, der sich super bergauf strampeln lässt. Ich will das Strive nicht schlecht reden, ich fahr selbst eins. Ich sag nur, überleg dir, was du willst und überleg auch, was du im nächsten jahr vielleicht wollen wirst.


----------



## DiHo (2. September 2013)

Hallo
Willst du mehr Touren nimm Strive 
Willst du mehr Springen in Bikeparks nimm Tourque

Spectral ist bestimmt auch Super für Touren, gefällt mir vor allem in Rot
und lass dir nicht einreden ein Tourque (ist aber trotzdem ein tolles Bike zum runterblasen) ginge den Berg hoch wie das Strive.
Habe den Vergleich zwischen Alpinist und Strive gefahren.
Es hat bestimmt einen Grund warum Rennen mit Strive und nicht mit tourque gefahren werden.
Grüße


----------



## DiHo (3. September 2013)

Könnten aber auch die Maxxis Reifen sein oder ein anderer Lufdruck weil das Tourque nicht ganz so gut wie das Strive Bergauf ging.
An alle Tourque freunde bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das Tourque ist auch ein Super Bike


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2013)

Das Argument, dass mit dem Strive Rennen gefahren werden, würd ich nicht hernehmen, das ist eher ein Marketinggrund.


----------



## nothing (3. September 2013)

sevman schrieb:


> Das heißt durchrauschen passiert immer noch jedoch besitzt der Dämpfer zum Schluss hin mehr Progression?
> 
> Richtig verstanden?


 

Also Theoretisch kann er immer durchrauschen 

Mit den Spacern versetzt Du die Kennlinie einfach etwas nach oben. Dein SAG stellst Du ein wie immer (20-30%) aber die Federung wird sozusagen etwas härter in der Druckstufe. Das kannst Du ja dann wieder etwas verstellen indem Du CTD verstellst 
Vorher hatte ich Climb einstellen müssen, wenn ich Trail gefahren bin. Jetzt habe ich Trail 2 und es passt 

Greetz


----------



## clemsi (3. September 2013)

Vielleicht ist die Alternative zum Strive nicht zwingend das Torque, sondern einfach ein anderes 160er Enduro, wo der Hinterbau/Geo anständig arbeitet? 

Die Liste von Alternativen (auch in ähnlichem Preissegment) ist ja mittlerwele recht ordentlich: YT, ProPain, Alutech, Cheetah, Rose  - um nur mal ein paar andere heimische Firmen zu nennen- nicht, dass deren Enduros/Freeride alle besser funktionieren als das Strive, aber es gibt eben noch andere Bikes außer Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (3. September 2013)

Leute die sich hier informieren interessieren sich wohl aber für ein solches ;-) .


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. September 2013)

Es gibt so viel unterschiedliche Empfindungen was gut oder schlecht ist wie es Bikes am Markt gibt. 

Der eine Fahrer benötigt immer eine Rückmeldung was das Fahrwerk betrifft, der andere will eher einen weichen Teppich unter dem Hinterteil.  Persönliche Vorlieben sind bei der Wahl des Bikes entscheidend und nicht ob irgendjemand damit erfolgreich Rennen fährt oder der Kumpel gut damit klar kommt.

Wenn die Masse der Kunden ein Produkt ( aus welchen Grund auch immer ) nicht annimmt, dann hat der Hersteller in die falsche Richtung entwickelt bzw. mit seinem Produkt die Antwort auf eine Frage die niemand gestellt hat geliefert.

Viele sind mit dem STRIVE zufrieden, viele mit dem TORQUE. Wenn ein Umstieg als Verbesserung empfunden wird ist das eine prima Sache! Wichtig ist nur die persönliche Zufriedenheit. 

Ein Fahrwerkkonzept ist dadurch aber nicht grundsätzlich falsch. Der Markt regelt das schon und jeder Hersteller wird dann entsprechend reagieren ( müssen ). 

Das Fahrwerk eines PKW oder Motorrades wird auch nie 100% der Kunden zufrieden stellen können. Soll ein Golf auf die jüngere und sportlich fahrende Kundschaft, Fahranfänger oder auf die Ansprüche einer rüstigen Rentnerin ausgelegt werden? 

Es gibt Dinge da wird es immer nur einen Kompromiss geben können.

Ich habe viele Bikes in meinem Fuhrpark. Alle sind völlig verschieden aber ich würde nicht behaupten können dass eins davon "schlecht" wäre.

Sollte ich wieder fahrtüchtig werden wird es nächstes Jahr mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Nachwuchs in Form eines TORQUES geben. Das STRIVE bleibt dann aber weiterhin im Fuhrpark.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. September 2013)

Für mich ist das STRIVE genau das, was ich schon immer gesucht habe 
Super zum hoch fahren und geil zum runter heizen!
Für mich persönlich ist es die EierlegendeWollMilchSau


----------



## hans7 (3. September 2013)

Ich werde noch etwas abwarten, da es das Spectral sowieso noch nicht zu bestellen gibt.

Mein Hauptfahrgebiet wird weiterhin zum Großteil das Alpengebiet mit Touren und Trails bleiben, vorerst zumindest. Und dafür halte ich das Spectral als ideal. Und ich denke für normale Einsätze im Bikepark, also ohne Sprünge etc., kann es vorerst auch eingesetzt werden.

Sollte sich dann mein Einsatzgebiet in Richtung Bikepark verschieben, hole ich mir evtl. dafür dann noch ein Enduro ala Strive. Ein Torque ist für mich glaube ich zu viel, was ich nicht ausreizen würde. Und das Spectral könnte dann meine Freundin mit 60 kg und eher langsamerer Fahrweise im Bikepark nutzen.

Leider gibt es ja nicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (3. September 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Für mich ist das STRIVE genau das, was ich schon immer gesucht habe
> Super zum hoch fahren und geil zum runter heizen!
> Für mich persönlich ist es die EierlegendeWollMilchSau



Für mich auch, aber nur solange die Speichen halten.

Gruß Joe


----------



## Der_Graue (3. September 2013)

Muss dir recht geben, habe aber andere Laufräder drin 



Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Für mich auch, aber nur solange die Speichen halten.
> 
> Gruß Joe


----------



## Teuflor (3. September 2013)

ihr habt bestimmt alle den Sale beachtet? 

2450â¬ fÃ¼r das 8.0

das 2014ner Model kommt mit der identischen Ausstattung...

Also was tun? 

Mir gehts primÃ¤r nur um den schwarzen Rahmen ^^ Rest wechsel ich eh aus


----------



## hans7 (3. September 2013)

Ich glaub ich habe die Infos über das 2014er Strive verpennt. 
War das nicht noch offen, ob da ein Nachfolger in Kürze kommt?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2013)

Strive kommt 2014 wieder, mitte/ende 2014 wird dann der Nachfolger auf 650B vorgestellt.

Es kommt als 7.0 (grau/blau) 8.0 (schwarz) 8.0 Race (RockShox Dämpfer und GAbel, X01 und Team Farben) und 9.0 Team (XX1 und Team Farben)


----------



## Der_Graue (3. September 2013)

Cool 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Strive kommt 2014 wieder, mitte/ende 2014 wird dann der Nachfolger auf 650B vorgestellt.
> 
> Es kommt als 7.0 (grau/blau) 8.0 (schwarz) 8.0 Race (RockShox Dämpfer und GAbel, X01 und Team Farben) und 9.0 Team (XX1 und Team Farben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (3. September 2013)

Find aber die gelben mavic passen net so gut.... Schade dass es die nicht in weiß gibt!


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2013)

Die endurofelgen würd ich nicht wollen, egal welche farbe. Die 21mm der sx sind schon schmla und die enduro hat hinten nur 19mm... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quiesel (3. September 2013)

Siehste das wußt' ich noch nichtmal....dann ist nicht nur die farbe ausschlusskriterium!


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2013)

N Kumpel meinte bei mir jetzt, ich soll einfach das SX Vorderrad verkaufen und mir den Enduro holen, aber das is ja total daneben.
An sich ist der Enduro LRS ein SX Vorderrad und ST Hinterrad, 
Ausschlusskriterien sind: 
19mm Felgeninnenbreite des Hinterrades
Gelbe Farbe
unterschiedliche Speichenanzahl und Dicke bei Vorder und Hinterrad
Preis

Daher hab ich die SX zur Reparatur geschickt, die sollte in 2 Wochen wieder da sein.


----------



## Quiesel (3. September 2013)

Ich find die sx auch einfach schön und sie passaen in der optik und farbe auch einfach sau gut zu dem bike!


----------



## kNiRpS (3. September 2013)

bezüglich des hinterbaus verstehe ich hier wirklich einige aussagen nicht.
ich kann nur sagen, dass der hinterbau mit meinen 65kg+ausrüstung wirklich sehr gut arbeitet und noch NIE durchgeschlagen ist. wenn dieser durchschlägt liegt das nach meiner ansicht an mangelnder fahrtechnik.

bin diese woche am gardasee zweimal die tremalzotour gefahren, mit geschwindigkeiten um die 30-40kmh im sehr rauen geläden (laut gps) und hatte keinerlei probleme mit einem schlecht arbeitenden, durchschlagenden oder-was-auch-immer-hinterbau.

...einzig die 34er fox is nicht gerade der brüller 


bezüglich strive vs torque kann ich auch noch etwas beisteuern:
ich habe beide räder, strive (2013) und torqueFR (allerdings 2009).
das strive is für touren die definitiv bessere wahl. geht wunderbar bergauf und bergab ist es zwar straffer als das torque, aber meines erachtens ist man deswegen nicht langsamer oder fährt mit erwähnenswert weniger komfort.
im park ist das natürlich nochmal eine ganz andere sache: das torque hält mehr aus und ist viel stabiler...park wollte ich dem strive nicht antun, dafür wäre es mir zu schade. für alles andere finde ich es aber perfekt!

noch zwei bilder  :


----------



## nothing (3. September 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> bezüglich des hinterbaus verstehe ich hier wirklich einige aussagen nicht.
> ich kann nur sagen, dass der hinterbau mit meinen 65kg+ausrüstung wirklich sehr gut arbeitet und noch NIE durchgeschlagen ist. wenn dieser durchschlägt liegt das nach meiner ansicht an mangelnder fahrtechnik.


 
Solche Aussagen liegen meist an mangelnder Kenntnis


----------



## hans7 (3. September 2013)

Also ohne jetzt jemals ein Strive unter dem Hintern gehabt zu haben: aber wenn nicht für einen Park (ohne große Sprünge), wofür ist es dann? Ich meine um am Gardasee oder in den Alpen rumzufahren reicht doch auch ein Allmountain locker aus!
Ich weiß noch als ich mit einem ungefederten Bike und Cantibremsen bei mir in den Alpen rum gefahren bin.  Hat auch Spass gemacht, gut jetzt mit Federung vorne und hinten macht es nochmal so viel Spass und ich finde die technische Entwicklung hervorragend. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit einem Strive eine Tagestour im Gebirge machen möchte, oder? Gegenteilige Aussagen sind willkommen. 

Heute benötigt man, wenn man viele Einsatzgebiete hat, mehr als ein Rad.
Schön für die Bikeindustrie, schlecht für unseren Geldbeutel.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (3. September 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ...einzig die 34er fox is nicht gerade der brüller



 *AMEN!* 

deshalb gibt es 2014 auch wieder die 36iger 160iger Float mit RC2 Kartusche und nicht dieser Müll RLC Kartusche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (3. September 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> *AMEN!*
> 
> deshalb gibt es 2014 auch wieder die 36iger 160iger Float mit RC2 Kartusche und nicht dieser Müll RLC Kartusche



woas, wo steht das?


----------



## robseng (3. September 2013)

Bin mittlerweile seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Strive. Vorherige Woche bestellt, gestan auf die hp gekuckt und gesehen es ist um 150 Eur billiger geworden.....

Gerade bei Canyon angerufen....Differenzbetrag wird erstattet.

Gefällt


----------



## FlyingLizard (3. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Also ohne jetzt jemals ein Strive unter dem Hintern gehabt zu haben: aber wenn nicht für einen Park (ohne große Sprünge), wofür ist es dann? Ich meine um am Gardasee oder in den Alpen rumzufahren reicht doch auch ein Allmountain locker aus!
> Ich weiß noch als ich mit einem ungefederten Bike und Cantibremsen bei mir in den Alpen rum gefahren bin.  Hat auch Spass gemacht, gut jetzt mit Federung vorne und hinten macht es nochmal so viel Spass und ich finde die technische Entwicklung hervorragend. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit einem Strive eine Tagestour im Gebirge machen möchte, oder? Gegenteilige Aussagen sind willkommen.
> 
> Heute benötigt man, wenn man viele Einsatzgebiete hat, mehr als ein Rad.
> Schön für die Bikeindustrie, schlecht für unseren Geldbeutel.



Ich als ehemaliger Strive-Fahrer, kann dir versichern dass du mit dem Strive sowie mit dem Torque sehr gut Tagestouren bestreiten kannst. Was sollte auch dagegen sprechen?


----------



## kNiRpS (3. September 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen liegen meist an mangelnder Kenntnis


okay  naja...mein dad, mein bruder und ich sind alle mit meinem rad gefahren, alle mit unterschiedlichem körpergewicht und unterschiedlichem druck im dämpfer. alle drei können fahren und hatten keine durchschläge oder probleme...reicht für mich als ausreichende kenntnis 



DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> *AMEN!*
> 
> deshalb gibt es 2014 auch wieder die 36iger 160iger Float mit RC2 Kartusche und nicht dieser Müll RLC Kartusche



werde meine vermutlich auch tauschen...bin nur noch nicht sicher ob 36er oder doch die neue pike bzw lyrik


----------



## Mo(n)arch (3. September 2013)

Hallo, habe jetzt nicht die ganzen 126 Seiten durchgelesen, daher mal ne Frage:

Ich will meinen Fuhrpark bestehend aus einem Downhillbike mit einem Allmountain / Enduro ergänzen.
Dabei bin ich über das Strive gestoßen, welches mir sehr gut gefällt, optisch als auch von der Geo und dem Einsatzbereich.
Allerdings bin ich recht groß (1,90m). Dabei will ich mein gewohntes Setup vom Downhiller (Renthal Lenker + 50mm Vorbau) auf das Trailbike übernehmen. Ich wills ja auch mit dem Bike ordentlich krachen lassen.

Ist der Rahmen zu klein für jemanden wie mich?


----------



## DiHo (3. September 2013)

Hallo
Müßte doch eigentlich noch passen in "L"

Also ich hab das Strive mehr aus dem Bauch raus gekauft ohne Probefahrt und so, weil es mir einfach gefallen hat und meine Ansprüche voll und ganz erfüllt.
So wird wohl jeder sein Favorit unter den bikes haben und eigentlich bräuchte man ja drei bikes, ein Touren, Enduro und Downhill bike, wenn nur das elende Geld nicht wäre (was meine Frau dazu sagt will ich gar nicht erst Wissen).
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (3. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Also ohne jetzt jemals ein Strive unter dem Hintern gehabt zu haben: aber wenn nicht für einen Park (ohne große Sprünge), wofür ist es dann? Ich meine um am Gardasee oder in den Alpen rumzufahren reicht doch auch ein Allmountain locker aus!
> Ich weiß noch als ich mit einem ungefederten Bike und Cantibremsen bei mir in den Alpen rum gefahren bin.  Hat auch Spass gemacht, gut jetzt mit Federung vorne und hinten macht es nochmal so viel Spass und ich finde die technische Entwicklung hervorragend. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit einem Strive eine Tagestour im Gebirge machen möchte, oder? Gegenteilige Aussagen sind willkommen.
> 
> Heute benötigt man, wenn man viele Einsatzgebiete hat, mehr als ein Rad.
> Schön für die Bikeindustrie, schlecht für unseren Geldbeutel.



naja sogesehen kannst mit jedem bike alles fahren....die frage ist immer nur wie schnell und wie komfortabel. auch wenn die alpen (mit ausnahmen) nicht so krass sind, dass man 160mm braucht, möchte ich nicht drauf verzichten. ist einiges angenehmer als mit dem hardtail oder dem allmountain, von der steifigkeit mal ganz abgesehen.

zu den tagestouren: bin mit dem strive ca. 50km und knappe 2000hm gestrampelt. danach war ich zwar kaputt aber es geht problemlos (wäre ich aber mit jedem anderen rad auch gewesen)


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2013)

Die Pike und Monarch Pluss schwirrt mir auch im kopf rum, aber erst mal die neue 34er antesten und guggn ob da fox was gemacht hat oder nicht, denn laut pinkbike soll fox den 2013er 34er fahrern mit nur wenig spesen die 2014er 34er innenleben spendiren.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (3. September 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> woas, wo steht das?



auf da fox seite!!!

finde es einfach ein muss für den ambitionierten fahrer eine getrennte einstellung der druckstufen zu haben!!

aber es ist halt die frage wo man das strive bewegt....

im bikepark mit rmpeligen strecken würde ich ne fox vorziehen oder marzocchi oder bos,

bei alpentrails und wald evtl eine straffere lyrik oder pike


----------



## derth (3. September 2013)

Mal was anderes:
Habe am Wochenende die Beläge von der X0-Trail in der Hand gehabt und festgestellt dass die im oberen Drittel gar nicht genutzt werden.
Bremsleistung stimmt, kein quietschen oder rubbeln.
Bei offener Bremse steht eigentlich alles parallel.
Beim genauen hinsehen ist mir dann aufgefallen dass die Spreizfeder mit dem oberen Steg die Beläge dort auseinander hält... meine ich zumindest!

Können die X0-Trail-Piloten das bestätigen oder ist das bei mir ein Einzelfall?


----------



## MacPopey (3. September 2013)

Zu Deinen Bremsbelägen, auf den erstem Bild sieht es wirklich so aus als würden Sie im Oberen Bereich nicht genutzt!
Auf dem zweiten Bild ist es eher anders rum!
Vom Bild würde ich sagen das es ok ist!
Prüfe aber mal das die Kolben sauber sind!


----------



## sirios (3. September 2013)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Hallo, habe jetzt nicht die ganzen 126 Seiten durchgelesen, daher mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ich will meinen Fuhrpark bestehend aus einem Downhillbike mit einem Allmountain / Enduro ergänzen.
> Dabei bin ich über das Strive gestoßen, welches mir sehr gut gefällt, optisch als auch von der Geo und dem Einsatzbereich.
> ...



Bin so groß wie du und bin auch ein L gefahren, ist absolut kein Problem und geht locker !


----------



## hans7 (3. September 2013)

So jetzt überlege ich mir doch noch ein Strive zu holen.

Bei 174 cm Größe und 81er Schrittlänge würde ich jetzt mal M sagen?


----------



## tr8enduro (3. September 2013)

Hab dfast die selben Maße, und passt, kleiner geht nicht.


----------



## Quiesel (3. September 2013)

@hans7: m passt!


----------



## Chrisinger (3. September 2013)

Falls jemand Interesse an einer 36er Talas hat, ich hätte eine zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derth (4. September 2013)

MacPopey schrieb:


> Zu Deinen Bremsbelägen, auf den erstem Bild sieht es wirklich so aus als würden Sie im Oberen Bereich nicht genutzt!
> Auf dem zweiten Bild ist es eher anders rum!
> Vom Bild würde ich sagen das es ok ist!
> Prüfe aber mal das die Kolben sauber sind!



Liegt eher an dem zweiten Bild weil die Klammer vor dem Belag liegt.
Kolben gehen leicht und kommen auch gerade heraus, so stark sollten die sich nicht verkanten können.


----------



## hans7 (4. September 2013)

Technisch gesehen ändert sich vom 2013er zum 14er Modell wohl nur die Ausstattung und ab 2015 gibts ein neues Modell?


----------



## MacPopey (4. September 2013)

Die Klammer liegt nach meiner Meinung richtig, 
genau so soll es sein!


----------



## nothing (4. September 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> naja sogesehen kannst mit jedem bike alles fahren....die frage ist immer nur wie schnell und wie komfortabel. auch wenn die alpen (mit ausnahmen) nicht so krass sind, dass man 160mm braucht, möchte ich nicht drauf verzichten. ist einiges angenehmer als mit dem hardtail oder dem allmountain, von der steifigkeit mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> zu den tagestouren: bin mit dem strive ca. 50km und knappe 2000hm gestrampelt. danach war ich zwar kaputt aber es geht problemlos (wäre ich aber mit jedem anderen rad auch gewesen)


 


Liegt vielleicht an den "Tagestouren" weshalb keine Durchschläge hattest.........


----------



## kNiRpS (4. September 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht an den "Tagestouren" weshalb keine Durchschläge hattest.........



was fährst du mit deinem strive das es durchschlägt?


----------



## nothing (4. September 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> was fährst du mit deinem strive das es durchschlägt?


 

Ich weiss nicht genau wie Du immer auf das "Durchschlagen" kommst, hier hat noch nie jemand geschrieben das er Durchschläge hat....


----------



## hans7 (4. September 2013)

Würdet ihr euch das aktuelle Modell holen oder auf das 2015er Modell, welches wohl dann nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit rauskommt, holen?

Wird dann wohl 605B haben und....? Ist da überhaupt schon mehr bekannt?


----------



## Boardi05 (4. September 2013)

650B und der RAhmen schaut fast so aus wie vom Spectral, mehr is noch nicht bekannt.

Ich würd ein 9.0 oder 9.0SL im Ausverkauf holen.


----------



## valmal86 (4. September 2013)

ists jetz dann eigentlich "legal" einen dämpfer mit piggy einzubauen, wenn die das bei gleichgebliebenem rahmen auch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berndott (4. September 2013)

ist bei 1.80m ein M noch ok oder muss es schon L sein?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (4. September 2013)

wie viel von deinen 1,80m sind Beine? (Schrittlänge?)


----------



## Micha382 (5. September 2013)

Ich bin 1,83 und fahr auch noch das M.

Aber nun mal was anderes.
Bin gerade in den Dolomiten und hab ein paar Probleme mit dem Strive.
Erstens die Bremse, die ist für solche Abfahrten eine Katastrophe, aber das liegt wohl eher an der X0 als am Fahrrad. Bremsleistung nach 1000hm am Stück bergab nahezu 0, das kann nicht sein...
Aber was mir mehr Sorgen bereitet ist dass nach der Sella Ronda mein Tretlager lose war und sich ordentlich bewegt hat. Das hab ich dann festgezogen und gestern nach einer Abfahrt am Gardasee das gleiche Problem wieder.
Hattet ihr das auch schon mal, bzw. was kann man da machen außer festziehen? Ich will nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt das Tretlager nachziehen müssen...


----------



## Boardi05 (5. September 2013)

Problem mit dem Tretlager hatte ich noch keine,

mit der Bremse hingegen ja, hast ja sicher meine Komments zu der Bremse gesehen. Im Bikemarkt hier gibts tolle Angebote zur Zee (ca. 200â¬), ich wÃ¼rd die draufbasteln und die X7/X0 Trail als reserve behalten. Scheiben kannste die Avid weiterfahren und spÃ¤ter dann zu den Shimanos wechseln.


----------



## Der_Graue (5. September 2013)

Nimm Loctite 243 Schraubensicherung "Mittelfest" und das Tretlager sollte sich nicht mehr lösen.
Bevor du Loctite aufs Gewinde machst, bitte gut entfetten!



Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,83 und fahr auch noch das M.
> 
> Aber nun mal was anderes.
> Bin gerade in den Dolomiten und hab ein paar Probleme mit dem Strive.
> ...


----------



## hans7 (5. September 2013)

Hallo,

also bei mir sieht es ganz danach aus, als ob ich mir jetzt ein Strive bestelle  in Größe M, habe hier ja schon nachgefragt.

Meine andere Frage: Meine Freundin möchte auch eins ist nur geringfügig kleiner: 173 Schrittlänge 81

Auf der Homepage von Canyon schwankt die empfohlene Rahmengröße, wenn ich um 1 cm ändere zwischen, S und M: Aber auch bei ihr ist ein S wohl zu klein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. September 2013)

Ich lag auch zwischen M und S. Auf der Parkplatzrunde kam ich mit M gut und mit S nicht gut klar, obwohl all meine anderen Bikes in S super passen. Ich habe dann M gekauft und kurze Zeit später durch einen kleinen "Zwischenfall" meinen Rahmen kaputt gemacht. Im Rahmen des Crashreplacements habe ich mir dann doch einen S Rahmen zugelegt und der passt auf den Trails viel besser!

Ich bin 1,67m klein und habe eine SL von 80cm.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. September 2013)

Warten bis deins da ist und Sie probesitzen lassen? 
Ich würd da eher zum M greifen, wenn ich wegen 1cm zwischen S und M wär, das Strive ist eh ein recht kompaktes Bike.


----------



## Teuflor (5. September 2013)

Hat ja lange Haxen deine Freundin 

Nimm M!

Meine ist auch 173 und fährt mit nem 46cm Rahmen rum und ist glücklich.
Auf einem 43cm fühlt sie sich unwohl.


----------



## hans7 (5. September 2013)

Merci an die schnellen Antworten. Hat mich in meinen Überlegungen bestätigt, auch für sie , ein M zu bestellen. Da sie auch auf meine jetzigen Bikes mit M drauf passt sollte sie auf ein M gut drauf passen.


----------



## hans7 (5. September 2013)

Vielleicht kann mir mal noch jemand helfen: Da ich die Avidbremsen gegen Shimano wechseln werde, was sind Serienmäßig für Scheibengrößen drauf? 200 und 180? Steht nirgends auf der Homepage. Ach ja, beim 8.0er


----------



## Der_Graue (5. September 2013)

Sag mal, kannste auch was alleine 



hans7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir mal noch jemand helfen: Da ich die Avidbremsen gegen Shimano wechseln werde, was sind Serienmäßig für Scheibengrößen drauf? 200 und 180? Steht nirgends auf der Homepage. Ach ja, beim 8.0er


----------



## tr8enduro (5. September 2013)

Steht doch auf der Scheibe?! Meins hat 200, 180    7.0


----------



## hans7 (5. September 2013)

Wenn ich die Scheibengröße auf die Schnelle im Internet irgendwo gefunden hätte, hätte ich nicht gefragt.

Und ja ich kann so einiges alleine, danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## hans7 (5. September 2013)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Steht doch auf der Scheibe?! Meins hat 200, 180    7.0



Danke dir für die Scheibengröße.

Das Problem ist, ich bestelle es erst.  und kann dementsprechend nicht auf die Scheiben schauen.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. September 2013)

hans7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Scheibengröße auf die Schnelle im Internet irgendwo gefunden hätte, hätte ich nicht gefragt.
> 
> Und ja ich kann so einiges alleine, danke der Nachfrage.



Auf der Canyonhomepage einfach wo die Bremse steht dahinter auf das plus klicken, dann kommen die Details raus. Leider sind die beim Strive falsch, denn da steht 180/180, montiert sind 200/180.

Wenn du auf Shimano umbauen willst brauchst du vorne einen anderen Adapter, wenn du auch Shimanoscheiben verbaust. Du kannst aber mit den Avidscheiben weiterfahren, musst nicht Shimanoscheiben fahren.

Narchfragen ist gut, aber n bissl die SuFu verwenden hilft auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (5. September 2013)

Nabend !
Kann mir einer sagen wie die Ventile im Strive heißen, bin vorher nur Autoventil gefahren und auf den Bilder im Internet kann ich nicht wirklich gut was erkennen...
Danke! 

Vielleicht kennt hier sogar einer eine Seite wo man günstig an Schläuche kommt.

Und welche Beläge taugen jetzt am meisten bei der Elixir 5? 

Danke!


----------



## Chrisinger (5. September 2013)

Französische, Sclaverandventil

Schwalbe SV13 z.b


----------



## sirios (5. September 2013)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Nabend !
> Kann mir einer sagen wie die Ventile im Strive heißen, bin vorher nur Autoventil gefahren und auf den Bilder im Internet kann ich nicht wirklich gut was erkennen...
> Danke!
> 
> ...



Das Ventil wurde von nem Franzosen entwickelt, daher auch der Name:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradventil

Für die Elixir gibt es NUR eine Sorte von Gescheiten Belägen: Originale Avid Beläge in der gesinterten Version. Die Bremse ist damit ultra bissig. Die Standfestigkeit ändert sich allerdings nicht und ist im unteren Bereich anzusiedeln. Alpenausflüge sollte man damit vermeiden, der Spass wird da sehr eingegrenzt!


----------



## Boardi05 (5. September 2013)

Heute ne Mail vom Händler bekommen LRS ist da 

Ist echt super schnell gegangen, Laufrad zum Händler, der hats nach Frankreich zu Mavic geschickt, die sagten, irreparabel, hab also ein komplett neues Laufrad bekommen zum Preis der reparatur, genial.


----------



## tr8enduro (5. September 2013)

Ok danke, das hilft mir weiter.

Nur die originalen? Hatte schonmal gefragt ob die trickstuff was taugen, meinten ja auch einige hier...
Schicke Fotos!!! Ist das ein ergon rucksack?


----------



## Zhen (5. September 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Für die Elixir gibt es NUR eine Sorte von Gescheiten Belägen: Originale Avid Beläge in der gesinterten Version. Die Bremse ist damit ultra bissig. Die Standfestigkeit ändert sich allerdings nicht und ist im unteren Bereich anzusiedeln. Alpenausflüge sollte man damit vermeiden, der Spass wird da sehr eingegrenzt!


Bin die Elixir diese Saison sehr viel an der Nordkette in Innsbruck gefahren. Die Strecke ist vor allem sehr sehr steil, man steht über 1000hm und 4,2km nur auf der Bremse. Gehen tut das mit der Elixir, aber es fallen einem echt die Hände ab und man wünscht sich schnell ne andere Bremse her. 
Beläge ganz klar Sinter, die organischen verrauchen in nullkommanix bei langen Abfahrten.


----------



## valmal86 (5. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Heute ne Mail vom Händler bekommen LRS ist da
> 
> Ist echt super schnell gegangen, Laufrad zum Händler, der hats nach Frankreich zu Mavic geschickt, die sagten, irreparabel, hab also ein komplett neues Laufrad bekommen zum Preis der reparatur, genial.



und wieviel hats gekostet??


----------



## Teuflor (5. September 2013)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Ok danke, das hilft mir weiter.
> 
> Nur die originalen? Hatte schonmal gefragt ob die trickstuff was taugen, meinten ja auch einige hier...
> Schicke Fotos!!! Ist das ein ergon rucksack?



Neee das ist der deuter attack 20l

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

valmal86 schrieb:


> und wieviel hats gekostet??



N bissl unter 300, genau gleich viel wie Felgenring, neue Speichen und einspeichen.



Teuflor schrieb:


> Neee das ist der deuter attack 20l
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4



Deuter Attack 20 Limited Edition 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (6. September 2013)

Was ist der Unterschied von der Angeboten von 199  zu den 229 für die Zee. In der Bike Zeitschrift wurde ja auch die SLX gelobt, wäre das auch noch eine Alternative?



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Problem mit dem Tretlager hatte ich noch keine,
> 
> mit der Bremse hingegen ja, hast ja sicher meine Komments zu der Bremse gesehen. Im Bikemarkt hier gibts tolle Angebote zur Zee (ca. 200), ich würd die draufbasteln und die X7/X0 Trail als reserve behalten. Scheiben kannste die Avid weiterfahren und später dann zu den Shimanos wechseln.


----------



## Der_Graue (6. September 2013)

Die SLX ist keine DH-Bremse!



schwed1 schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied von der Angeboten von 199  zu den 229 für die Zee. In der Bike Zeitschrift wurde ja auch die SLX gelobt, wäre das auch noch eine Alternative?


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied von der Angeboten von 199  zu den 229 für die Zee. In der Bike Zeitschrift wurde ja auch die SLX gelobt, wäre das auch noch eine Alternative?



Die 229 hat Sinterbeläge mit den Kühlrippen, die 199 hat die normalen REsin drinnen.

Die SLX könnte ne alternative sein, ich würd aber die Zee oder die XT nehmen.



BlackLupo schrieb:


> Die SLX ist keine DH-Bremse!



Jain, ich kenn viele die an ihren DH-Bikes die 2013er SLX dran haben, die funktioniert dort ganz gut und kommt nicht an ihre grenzen.

Ich pers. würd die aber nicht montieren, da geb ich lieber die paar Scheine mehr aus und hol mir ne Zee


----------



## Der_Graue (6. September 2013)

Joo, so is it 
Trotzdem ist die SLX keine DH Bremse, ich würde sie bei euch in Südtirol nicht einsetzten 
Aber mit was für Bremsen sind sie früher DH gefahren, da ist die SLX denen bei weitem überlegen 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die 229 hat Sinterbeläge mit den Kühlrippen, die 199 hat die normalen REsin drinnen.
> 
> Die SLX könnte ne alternative sein, ich würd aber die Zee oder die XT nehmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## sirios (6. September 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Joo, so is it
> Trotzdem ist die SLX keine DH Bremse, ich würde sie bei euch in Südtirol nicht einsetzten
> Aber mit was für Bremsen sind sie früher DH gefahren, da ist die SLX denen bei weitem überlegen



Selbes Spiel wie bei AVID: SLX und XT teilen sich denselben (!!!) Sattel. Einzig die XTR hat nen leichteren Sattel, der aber leider nicht so verwindungssteif ist wie der der XT/SLX. Die 2014er SLX hat Druckpunktverstellung und Griffweitenverstellung ist aber nicht gleich edel verarbeitet (Chrom, etc.) wie die XT. Mir gefällt es allerdings persönlich besser. Deshalb werd ich mir auch die SLX anstatt der XT ans Torque hängen. Leistung haben die bei weitem genug. Ich seh ja schon wie krass die Formula mit den oversize Kolben stoppt im Vergleich zu den Avids...


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

In dem video sieht man den Prototyp des Strivenachfolgers

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmQHaCcnVVo"]Riding Spruce Lake with Jeff Lenosky - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (6. September 2013)

Weiß nicht, obs täuscht,  aber der Lenkwinkel sieht gewaltig flach aus.


----------



## Freakrr (6. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> In dem video sieht man den Prototyp des Strivenachfolgers
> 
> Riding Spruce Lake with Jeff Lenosky - YouTube




Wann genau? Für mich sieht es eher wie das aktuelle Strive aus


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

Eins ist das aktuelle Strive, das andere was der Barrel fährt ist der Enduro Prototyp


----------



## Freakrr (6. September 2013)

Auf dem Rahmen steht aber GIANT


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

ups, dann hab ich n Bock geschossen... passiert

Beim vorherigen Video mit Mavic fuhr Barrel noch den Prototypen, nun fährt er wieder das Strive.


----------



## valmal86 (6. September 2013)

Ja, weil der hinterbau so geil ist ist er wieder aufs strive umgestiegen.... ich kanns verstehen ich mag meins auch


----------



## Zhen (6. September 2013)

stimmt, sieht nach dem hier aus http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/trance.sx.27.5/14834/66295/


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

zum Thema Bremse nochmal.
Stand auch vor dem Problem, welche ich nehmen würde; der Favorit war eindeutig die X0 Trail (auch wegen der Matchmaker).
Dann kam die neue X9 Trail, welche ebenso einen 4-Kolben-Sattel besitzt und Carbonhebel mit Druckpunktverstellung.
Einzig die nicht kugelgelagerten Bremshebel (dafür Gleitlager) machen den Unterschied zur X0 Trail.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

Wegen der Matchmarker, da gibt es die Problemsolvers (nicht mit 2014er kompatibel), wenn man Sramshifter an Shimanobremse schrauben will.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ch-Adapter-.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=problem_solvers


----------



## Quiesel (6. September 2013)

@Boardi05: für was brauchst du denn die problem solvers? Du hast doch auch shimano schaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Boardi05: für was brauchst du denn die problem solvers? Du hast doch auch shimano schaltung!



Ich hab Shimano und bleib da auch, ist für mich um Welten besser als Sram/Avid

Aber die die gern Shimanobremsen fahren würden, aber Sramshaltung haben, nennen immer das Matchmarkersystem als kaufgrund für ne Avid, das ist aber mit den Matchmarkern hinfällig...


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

was aber nicht geht wenn man den Hebel von der Reverb mit dran hat^^
Die Problem-Solvers waren wir schon bekannt


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

Reverb einfach daneben dranmachen, so schlimm ist das nicht, ich hab Shifter Reverb und Bremse auf unterschiedlichen Schellen, geht alles.


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

gehen tut das, ist aber eine Frage des WOLLENS - und ich wollte das nicht. Daher die X9 Trail - und ich kann mich in keinster Weise über die Bremse beschweren


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

Stimmt auch, es immer der Kopf der nicht will. 

Ich wollt auch auf I-Spec umbauen, geht aber nun leider nicht mehr, da ich einen Zee Hebel gekillt hab und nun einen 2014er dran hab, der andere aber noch 2013 ist...


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

tja, dann mach doch mal n Foto von deinem Cockpit - würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## JulianM. (6. September 2013)

steh auch grade vor der Entscheidung ob XT oder ZEE. 
Zu welcher würdet ihr denn raten? Die XT hat zusätzlich Druckpunktverstellung, die ZEE dafür 4 Kolben. Vorteile/Nachteile?

ach und bei beiden müsste ich dann den Reverbknop seperat anbringen, richtig?


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

kommt drauf an was du fährst...
n Berg runter ist ne 4-Kolben natürlich immer von Vorteil.
Fahre selbst ne XT - und die zieht im Vergleich zur Trail nicht annährend so gut. Beide mit 200 /203 und 180'er Scheibe.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

Zee, die FreeStrokeschraube bringt nicht viel und den Bremshebel kann man an der Zee auch verstellen, braucht man halt n Werkzeug, aber Minitool hat man ja eh immer mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> ach und bei beiden müsste ich dann den Reverbknop seperat anbringen, richtig?




jo^^


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was du fährst...
> n Berg runter ist ne 4-Kolben natürlich immer von Vorteil.
> Fahre selbst ne XT - und die zieht im Vergleich zur Trail nicht annährend so gut. Beide mit 200 /203 und 180'er Scheibe.



Mir kam die XT gleich gut vor wie die X0 Trail, nur dass die Trail mit Fading zu kämpfen hat, die XT hingegen nicht, die Zee sowieso nicht.


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

also DU sagst dass die 2-Kolben XT besser bremst (ohne Fading)
im Gegensatz zur X0 Trail mit 4 Kolben?! 

scheint so als wäre da jemand sehr Shimano-Verliebt


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> also DU sagst dass die 2-Kolben XT besser bremst (ohne Fading)
> im Gegensatz zur X0 Trail mit 4 Kolben?!



Ja, eindeutig und nein das ist keine Shimanoliebe sondern Erfahrungen die ich gesammelt hab.

Ich hab das Strive vor 3 Monaten bekommen, hab gleich meine Zee drangemacht, nach nem Monat da den Bremshebel gekillt, in der Wartezeit dann die X0 Trail montiert, anfangs Probleme mit quitschen, das gelöst durch Abschleifen der Kanten an den Belägen und montieren der Avidscheiben. Die Abfahrten auf den Hometrail von Jenesien nach Bozen (ca 800TM) gingen dann quitschfrei, aber bei längeren Fahrten ohne Pause fing dann das Fading an, immer an der Hinterradbremse. Interessant ist, dass die Scheibe relativ kühl bleibt, der Sattel kocht, sogar die Bremsleitung war wurde aber der Rahmen nicht.
Vor zwei Wochen dann gings wieder zum Kronplatz, diesmal mit der Zee, zwei Kumpels waren mit, die haben XT dran, wir sind die Abfahrt (1300TM und 10km) komplett durchgefahren und keiner hatte Probleme mit den Bremsen. Das war bei meinem Besuch mit der X0 nicht der fall, gegen Ende der Strecke gab es fading.

Beim Testival in Riva im Mai, hat mich die X0 Trail doch überrascht, da sie schon einen tollen knackigen Druckpunkt hat und bei den Kurzen Abfahrten in Riva ging die auch ganz gut, aber als ich die dann hier in Südtirol fahren musste, war die nicht mehr so toll.

Aus diesem Grund empfehle ich bei Neukauf XT oder Zee, auch wenn die Zee einen relativ komischen Druckpunkt hat, der ist sehr nah am Lenker, der is gewöhnungsbedürftig und anfangs hat es den eindrück, die Bremse sei nicht richtig entlüftet.

So meine Erfahrungen


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

rein logisch kann das aber kaum sein, dass ne XT besser bremst als ne X0 Trail...
wie gesagt, fahre beide...die XT zudem an meinem leichten XC, welches auf Grund der Bereifung sogar noch besser greifen sollte - es aber nicht tut. Ich habe den direkten Vergleich, mit selbiger Ausrüstung (Gewicht), nur dass eben die XT an dem Rad sogar Vorteile haben müsste.
Zur Zee kann ich nix sagen.
MIR war eben das mit dem Matchmaker wichtig, und da preislich es keinen Unterschied gemacht hat (Zee oder X9 Trail) habe ich mich für Avid entschieden. Kein Fading und zudem noch nen Carbonhebel 
(3 Tage Saalbach^^)


----------



## Der_Graue (6. September 2013)

Saalbach kannste mit Bozen überhaupt nicht vergleichen, ist 3 Nummern größer.



Mittelfranke schrieb:


> rein logisch kann das aber kaum sein, dass ne XT besser bremst als ne X0 Trail...
> wie gesagt, fahre beide...die XT zudem an meinem leichten XC, welches auf Grund der Bereifung sogar noch besser greifen sollte - es aber nicht tut. Ich habe den direkten Vergleich, mit selbiger Ausrüstung (Gewicht), nur dass eben die XT an dem Rad sogar Vorteile haben müsste.
> Zur Zee kann ich nix sagen.
> MIR war eben das mit dem Matchmaker wichtig, und da preislich es keinen Unterschied gemacht hat (Zee oder X9 Trail) habe ich mich für Avid entschieden. Kein Fading und zudem noch nen Carbonhebel
> (3 Tage Saalbach^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

?! WIE willst du das beurteilen? 
WOHER weißt du denn was ich an Höhenmeter / Tiefenmetern gefahren bin?
Die X-Line hat auch 1025m über ne Länge von 6,3km...


----------



## JulianM. (6. September 2013)

Danke für die Antworten  
Damit hat die ZEE wohl die Nase vorne


----------



## Quiesel (6. September 2013)

Ja weil boardi am aktivsten für diese bremse wirbt ...


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Ja weil boardi am aktivsten für diese bremse wirbt ...



........


----------



## Chrisinger (6. September 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Ja weil boardi am aktivsten für diese bremse wirbt ...



Das denk ich mir auch schon eine Weile und endlich spricht es jemand aus


----------



## nothing (6. September 2013)

Dem ist nicht hinzu zu fügen 




Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja, eindeutig und nein das ist keine Shimanoliebe sondern Erfahrungen die ich gesammelt hab.
> 
> Ich hab das Strive vor 3 Monaten bekommen, hab gleich meine Zee drangemacht, nach nem Monat da den Bremshebel gekillt, in der Wartezeit dann die X0 Trail montiert, anfangs Probleme mit quitschen, das gelöst durch Abschleifen der Kanten an den Belägen und montieren der Avidscheiben. Die Abfahrten auf den Hometrail von Jenesien nach Bozen (ca 800TM) gingen dann quitschfrei, aber bei längeren Fahrten ohne Pause fing dann das Fading an, immer an der Hinterradbremse. Interessant ist, dass die Scheibe relativ kühl bleibt, der Sattel kocht, sogar die Bremsleitung war wurde aber der Rahmen nicht.
> Vor zwei Wochen dann gings wieder zum Kronplatz, diesmal mit der Zee, zwei Kumpels waren mit, die haben XT dran, wir sind die Abfahrt (1300TM und 10km) komplett durchgefahren und keiner hatte Probleme mit den Bremsen. Das war bei meinem Besuch mit der X0 nicht der fall, gegen Ende der Strecke gab es fading.
> ...


----------



## RobG301 (6. September 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Dem ist nicht hinzu zu fügen



XTR Trail

oder Saint und ihr seid sorglos glücklich

Ich hab allerdings auch keine Probleme mit der XO Trail! Also ist es letztendlich Erfahrungs- und Geschmackssache!


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> rein logisch kann das aber kaum sein, dass ne XT besser bremst als ne X0 Trail...
> wie gesagt, fahre beide...die XT zudem an meinem leichten XC, welches auf Grund der Bereifung sogar noch besser greifen sollte - es aber nicht tut. Ich habe den direkten Vergleich, mit selbiger Ausrüstung (Gewicht), nur dass eben die XT an dem Rad sogar Vorteile haben müsste.
> Zur Zee kann ich nix sagen.
> MIR war eben das mit dem Matchmaker wichtig, und da preislich es keinen Unterschied gemacht hat (Zee oder X9 Trail) habe ich mich für Avid entschieden. Kein Fading und zudem noch nen Carbonhebel
> (3 Tage Saalbach^^)



Jeder sammelt seine Erfahrungen und fallen bei den meisten Fällen nicht gleich aus, das ist bei jedem Bauteil am Bike der Fall. 
Schlussendlich soll jeder das fahren was im passt.



BlackLupo schrieb:


> Saalbach kannste mit Bozen überhaupt nicht vergleichen, ist 3 Nummern größer.





Mittelfranke schrieb:


> ?! WIE willst du das beurteilen?
> WOHER weißt du denn was ich an Höhenmeter / Tiefenmetern gefahren bin?
> Die X-Line hat auch 1025m über ne Länge von 6,3km...



Wenn ich mir so die Daten anschau, dann kann man Saalbach schon mit Bozen vergleichen, zumindes mit dem Kronplatz. Ich war nie in Saalbach, aber dass Bozen jetzt 3x mehr die Bremsen beansprucht, kann ich mir schwer vorstellen.



Quiesel schrieb:


> Ja weil boardi am aktivsten für diese bremse wirbt ...



Ich teile meine Erfahrungen, 

wenn jemand hier schreibt, er hätt gern ne XT, dann schlag ich im die Zee vor, denn die hat mehr reserven, man braucht weniger Fingerkraft, hat ne tolle bissige Bremse und kostet nur minimal mehr. 
An nem Enduro ist ne Freeridebremse sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Quiesel (6. September 2013)

@Boardi05: das war auh keine kritik!einfach eine feststellung!  ...die xo trail hat mich anfangs auch gnervt wegen gequietsche und sich verziehenden bremsscheiben...aber jetzt mit dn neuen trickstuff bremsscheiben gehts mega!


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

#*3206* und #*3216*

es war auch nur MEINE Erfahrung und MEIN Wunsch nach der Lösung mit den MM. Habe zur Zee keine Erfahrung.^^
Dennoch finde ich die Empfehlung zu ner XT zu greifen anstatt zu ner X9 / X0 Trail eher fragwürdig.
^^ auch MEINE Meinung. 
Es soll dem Herrn ja geholfen werden, und keine Diskussionen wer nun was am besten findet stattfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (6. September 2013)

@Boardi05: das war auh keine kritik!einfach eine feststellung!  ...die xo trail hat mich anfangs auch gnervt wegen gequietsche und sich verziehenden bremsscheiben...aber jetzt mit dn neuen trickstuff bremsscheiben gehts mega!


----------



## JulianM. (6. September 2013)

Also doch die XT? 
Auf in Runde Zwei, Jungs ;D


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2013)

Also vor zwei Wochen am Kronplatz 1285 Tiefenmeter auf 10km auf dem Freeridetrail waren wir zu viert unterwegs, ich 65kg mit dem Strive und der Zee auf 203/203, Kumpel 1 75kg mit Ghost AMR+ und XT 180/180, Kumpel 2 90kg mit Ghost AMR+ 180/180 und Kumpel 3 85kg Ghost AMR und XT 180/160.

Die Strecke einmal komplett durchgefahren ohne Pause bin ich mit dem Kumpel 2, also den schweren, der ständig uaf der Bremse stand, da er noch nicht ganz vertraut ist mit dem Fully.
Wir sind insgesamt 5 mal runtergafahren, also 6425 tiefenmeter an einem Tag, immer recht zügig runtergebrettert, von den Bremsen hatte keine irgendwelche Probleme, kein qutischen, keine Scheibe verzogen oder sonst was. Wir sind alle auf Resinbeläge unterwegs, nur ab und zu n bissl gestunken hamse, was bei den Temperaturen aber normal ist. Scheiben haben wir alle die XT non IceTech verbaut.

Die Entscheidung bleibt bei dir. 
Die Zee hat nen Typischen Downhillerdruckpunkt, sprich sehr nahe am Lenker, das passt vielen leuten nicht, da ihnen der Leerweg am Hebel zu groß ist. Bissig und standfest sind beide, preislich ist nicht viel Unterschied.


----------



## Der_Graue (6. September 2013)

@Mittelfranke: wie ich das beurteilen kann, ganz einfach, war schon vier Mal in Saalbach und dieses Frühjahr in Bozen und von daher habe ich den Vergleich.
Die Strecken in Bozen (Kohlern, Ritten und Jenesien) die wir gefahren sind, waren alle steiler als in Saalbach fast alle zu vergleichen wie mit der X-Line, wenn nicht noch etwas steiler und viel verblockter.
Bozen ist ein krasser Unterscheid zu Saalbach, aber einfach nur geil 



Mittelfranke schrieb:


> ?! WIE willst du das beurteilen?
> WOHER weißt du denn was ich an Höhenmeter / Tiefenmetern gefahren bin?
> Die X-Line hat auch 1025m über ne Länge von 6,3km...


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. September 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @_Mittelfranke_: ... fast alle zu vergleichen wie mit der X-Line, wenn nicht noch etwas steiler und viel verblockter.
> Bozen ist ein krasser Unterscheid zu Saalbach, aber einfach nur geil





BlackLupo schrieb:


> Saalbach kannste mit Bozen überhaupt nicht vergleichen, ist 3 Nummern größer.



ja nee, is klar


----------



## berndott (6. September 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> wie viel von deinen 1,80m sind Beine? (Schrittlänge?)



87cm , und es sind nicht meine sondern die der Freundin...


----------



## schwed1 (7. September 2013)

Erstmal Danke an alle für die Antworten. Tendiere zu SLX/XT. Kann man bei der SLX/XT Bremse die Avid Scheiben weiter verwenden oder braucht man da auch die passenden Shimano Scheiben.


----------



## undetaker (7. September 2013)

Moin,

Ich hab mir einen Strive gekauft jedoch ohne Dämpfer, kann mir mal jemand das Tune von dem Fox CTD verraten der aktuell eingebaut ist?

Gruß 

Legi


----------



## hans7 (7. September 2013)

Bikes sind angekommen  
Ich muss sagen sehen toll aus. Probefahrt wird gleich gemacht.
Allerdings ist die Überstandshöhe doch ganz schön. Viel Spielraum bleibt nicht, aber da diese zum S nur ein cm beträgt ist das M richtig. Noch aufrechter möchte ich nicht sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. September 2013)

Madritschjoch angekommen, nun kommt die abfahrt, 2800tm und gut 25km alpiner singletrail.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tr8enduro (7. September 2013)

@Boardi05 du hast es echt gut ! Neidisch !
Viel spaß


----------



## Quiesel (7. September 2013)

@Boardi05: ich glaub ich besuch dich nächstes jahr mal und wir gehen auf strive tour ... Vorher hol ich mir dann aber noch ne saint


----------



## snbd84 (7. September 2013)

Heute hat es mich erwischt!! Hab heute morgen am Vorderrad entdeckt, dass mir wohl bei der letzten Ausfahrt am Vorderrad vom Strive 8.0 einfach eine Speiche abhanden gekommen ist!! Da fehlt jetzt einfach an den Sch**ß SunRingle Charger eine Speiche und der Nippel!! Ich könnte Kotzen....


----------



## Nesium (7. September 2013)

Nächstes Jahr wird das Strive mal so richtig getestet, in der Categorie Men Enduro!

http://swissepic.com/


----------



## schrabbel (7. September 2013)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke an alle für die Antworten. Tendiere zu SLX/XT. Kann man bei der SLX/XT Bremse die Avid Scheiben weiter verwenden oder braucht man da auch die passenden Shimano Scheiben.



Hallo, 
Ich hatte kurzzeitig die SLX an meinem Strive verbaut aber recht schnell
wieder abgebaut und durch die Saint ersetzt.

1. Mangelt es der SLX an Bremsleistung
2. Schleift der Leitungsabgang an der hinteren Bremszange
eine Kerbe in die Druckstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (7. September 2013)

sagt mal Jungs bzgl. Dämpfer in einem '13er Strive.

Wir wissen dank @sirios folgendes:

Monarch Plus RC3 passt ins 2011er, 2012er und 2013er
DHX Air passt ins 2011er, 2012er und 2013er
XFusion Vector Air HLR passt (ganz knapp!) ins 2012er und 2013er         

Wie schaut es aus mit einem CCDB und einem Vector Coil HLR ?


----------



## sirios (7. September 2013)

Wer den DB Air mal in der Hand hatte wird direkt sehen, dass der da niemals (!!!) in die Box passt. Die Air Can ist viel viel zu massiv. Selbiges gilt für den vivid Air. Da beim Vector Coil Feder und Federteller wohl annähernd selbe Maße wie Fox und Rock Shox Dämpfer haben wird auch dieser bei 2012 und 2013 Modellen an der Box für häßlichen Abrieb sorgen.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (7. September 2013)

danke dann wird es jetzt wohl entweder der hier oft genannte vector air oder irgendwas von manitou.


----------



## sirios (7. September 2013)

Aha und was von manitou? Der Evolver ISX wird mit dem enorm langen Piggy auf keinen Fall passen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. September 2013)

Früher später, steigt doch jeder aufs Torque um wie wir auch.


----------



## sirios (7. September 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Früher später, steigt doch jeder aufs Torque um wie wir auch.



Check !


----------



## Chrisinger (7. September 2013)

Dann gebt doch mal eine Bericht wie sich das Torque auf Touren schlägt im Vergleich zum Strive


----------



## sirios (7. September 2013)

Also auch wenn das hier wieder sicherlich die ein oder anderen in Frage stellen werden kann ich sagen dass das Torque genauso gut bergauf geht wie das Strive. Ich merk da keinen Unterschied. Bergab ist das aber schon wieder ganz anders, hier liegt das Torque richtig krass vorne. 

Das Torque ist problemlos für lange Touren geeignet. Wir fahren sogar bei Veranstaltungen mit bei denen ein Torque eigentlich nix verloren hat !





Der Umstieg war für mich ne richtig gut Entscheidung. Das Strive war ein Top Bike um mal in die Endurowelt reinzuschnuppern. Wenn man aber schneller, sicherer und komfortabler unterwegs sein will und auf den geschwungenen Rahmen verzichten kann empfehle ich jedem den Umstieg zu wagen !


----------



## Fuzzyhead (7. September 2013)

im moment bin ich am rätseln ob ein Revox Pro nicht eventuell passen könnte. ach kacke, was würde ich für eine '11er box geben...


----------



## sirios (7. September 2013)

Du kannst meinen 11er L Rahmen haben. Mit DHX Air (passend umgeshimt). Liegt alles hier noch rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (8. September 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Also auch wenn das hier wieder sicherlich die ein oder anderen in Frage stellen werden kann ich sagen dass das Torque genauso gut bergauf geht wie das Strive. Ich merk da keinen Unterschied. Bergab ist das aber schon wieder ganz anders, hier liegt das Torque richtig krass vorne.
> 
> Das Torque ist problemlos für lange Touren geeignet. Wir fahren sogar bei Veranstaltungen mit bei denen ein Torque eigentlich nix verloren hat !
> 
> ...




Aber beim Troque kann man meines Wissens den Dämpfer nicht blockieren oder? Das war eigentlich der Grund warum ich zum Strive gegriffen habe. Wippt das Torque denn?


----------



## sirios (8. September 2013)

Auf dem Strive hab ich mich bergauf doch ab und zu mal wie auf nem Schaukelpferd gefühlt. Beim Torque kommt mir das weniger vor. Das hängt allerdings auch mal wieder vom Dämpfer ab. Hab am Torque ja auch (momentan noch) den DHX Air wie im Strive und im Torque schalte ich das Propedal sehr selten an.


----------



## tr8enduro (8. September 2013)

Ich hab im Strive den Serien fox Dämpfer , bei längeren Auffahrten schalte ich immer auf Climb, da ist es dann aberauch vorbei mit dem Wippen, auch im stehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. September 2013)

Gestern durfte das Strive bekkantschaft mit dem Schnee machen, fährt sich super im Schnee


----------



## Boardi05 (8. September 2013)

merh Fotos und auch Panorama gibts hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10927548&postcount=9942


----------



## undetaker (8. September 2013)

undetaker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich hab mir einen Strive gekauft jedoch ohne Dämpfer, kann mir mal jemand das Tune von dem Fox CTD verraten der aktuell eingebaut ist?
> 
> ...



...hat hier keiner Plan von dem tune?


----------



## sirios (8. September 2013)

Das wird dir wenig helfen. Der Standard tune vom letzten Jahr war schlichtweg schlecht mit der großen Kammer. Vielen hat der absolut nicht gepasst. Der tune dieses Jahr ist allerdings ein Custom Tune. Daher wird dir der Aufdruck am Dämpfer nicht viel sagen.


----------



## undetaker (8. September 2013)

Nun ja, ich brauche aber irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte 
Das sind die Werte die ich bis jetzt rausgefunden habe, ich weiß aber nicht ob die verlässlich sind, ich habe auch wiedersprüchliche Antworten dazu bekommen.
Luftkammervolumen LV
Velocity Compression tune M
Rebound tune L
Boostvalve 200
Kann mir das jeman bestätigen?


----------



## Boardi05 (8. September 2013)

undetaker schrieb:


> Velocity Compression tune M
> Rebound tune L
> Boostvalve 200



Die drei Werte kann ich bestätigen, hab grad nachgeschaut, ich hab den 	
Float CTD Adjust Factory Kashima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (8. September 2013)

Frage zum Lenkwinkel, kann man den am Strive ändern vllt. mit nem anderen Steuersatz? Gibts das was?


----------



## Flachgauer05 (8. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Frage zum Lenkwinkel, kann man den am Strive ändern vllt. mit nem anderen Steuersatz? Gibts das was?



ist schon etwas älter, aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter... 

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/testberichte/artikel/1499/produkt-vorstellung-cane-creek-angleset

Grüße

PS: danke für dein kleinen Tourenbericht, 
steht bereits auf meiner toDo Liste ,


----------



## hans7 (8. September 2013)

Also heute das erste Mal im Bikepark leichte Trails gefahren: Muss sagen ich bin vollkommen zufrieden, bis auf das die Saganzeige hängt. Macht richtig Spass das Teil 

Meine Freundin liebt ihr Strive und solange sie mich nicht vernachlässigt ist das auch ok ;-)

Kann mir jemand, der die Farbe ice blue, also das Aluminum/blau auch hat mal was zum Lack sagen. Eigentlich sollte ja Klarlack drüber sein, für mich sieht und fühlt es sich aber überhaupt nicht danach an: für mich ist das unbehandeltes bzw. geschliffenes Aluminum.


----------



## MikeVanDeike (9. September 2013)

Hi Leute

kann mir einer sagen welche Dämpfer alles in eine 2011er Box passen am Strive???

Mfg

MikeVanDeike


----------



## JulianM. (9. September 2013)

MikeVanDeike schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> kann mir einer sagen welche Dämpfer alles in eine 2011er Box passen am Strive???
> 
> ...





Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> sagt mal Jungs bzgl. Dämpfer in einem '13er Strive.
> 
> Wir wissen dank @sirios folgendes:
> 
> ...



eine seite zuvor stehts


----------



## jonalisa (9. September 2013)

Dann geb ich halt auch noch meinen Senf dazu.

Fahre an allen meinen Bikes Formula Bremsen R1, T1 und RO.

Einmal im Jahr entlueften und gut ist.

Keinerlei Probleme, weder Fading noch Schleifen, kein Klingeln und auch kein Druckpunktwandern.

Das Verhaeltnis von Gewicht zur Bremsleistung ist meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar.

So genug der Bremsenwerbung.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja auch noch Hayes, Hope, BFO...... ;-)

Habe erst am Wochenende mit meinem Torque Vertride das Eisjoechl bezwungen, am Ende des Tages waren es mehr als 3000Hm und 3000Tm. Berghoch bis auf den letzten Anstieg alles gefahren, bergab sowieso.

Achja, die Bremse standfest und bissig wie immer.

Die Tourentauglichkeit ist voll gegeben. Am neuen Torque wird am CCDB sowieso ein Propedalhebel verbaut.

Bin nie ein Strive gefahren, aber das Torque wuerd ich nicht mehr missen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snbd84 (9. September 2013)

Weiß vielleicht jemand von euch welche Speichen und Nippel an den SunRingle Charger Expert LRS genau verbaut sind und wo man die her bekommt?


----------



## Boardi05 (9. September 2013)

wurde hier im thread schon ein paar mal geschrieben, sufu. Ich glaub der link war immer von Chainreaction, bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Boardi05 (9. September 2013)

Flachgauer05 schrieb:


> ist schon etwas älter, aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...
> 
> http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/testberichte/artikel/1499/produkt-vorstellung-cane-creek-angleset
> 
> Grüße



Danke, 

hab mal bei Bikecomp geschaut, da gibts aber einige AngelSet, da kennt nicht jemand vllt die Maße bzw. kann mir sagen welcher ins Strive passt?


----------



## undetaker (9. September 2013)

Moin,

Schau mal auf http://www.reset-racing.de/ da sind die einzelnen Standards gut erklärt.
ZS steht für Zero Stack, das bedeutet die Schale Sitz im Steuerrohr, IS steht für intigrated Stack oder sowas.
Der strive hat oben durchmesse 44 und unten 52mm das bedeutet du musst nach zs44/IS52 schauen.
Schau mal hier http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/forty
Da sind beide genau beschrieben
40.ZS44 und 40.IS52

Gruß Legi 

P.s. Ich suche noch ne Iscg Adapterplatte für das Strive, wenn jemand eine über hat bitte melden.


----------



## fh10697 (9. September 2013)

Hi leute,
bin seid 3 wochen stolzer Besitzer eines al 7.0. Doch leider habe ich noch kein gutes Setup für den Dämpfer gefunden 
Ich wiege 75 kg.
Wäre nett wenn ihr eure Einstellungen mal hier reinschreibt 
Und zum vergleich auch noch die Einstellungen der Gabel 

MfG Fabian


----------



## Chrisinger (9. September 2013)

Ich will demnächst auf den Monarch Plus umsteigen. Kann ich die Buchsen + das Nadellger einfach umbauen oder muss ich mir noch extra Buchsen bestellen?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. September 2013)

Hier mal mein Strive (Ölberg Dossenheim/Heidelberg) mit x fusion vector hlr air. Bin ganz zufrieden damit. Zumindest eine deutliche Verbesserung zum von Canyon verbauten Dämpfer.

Jetzt fehlen nur noch gescheite Bremsen + Felgen...


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. September 2013)

aber noch nen kleinen Tip: lass die Ventilkappe vom Piggy weg, sonst wird diese leicht an dem Bolzen aufsetzen! Ohne klappts perfekt!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. September 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> aber noch nen kleinen Tip: lass die Ventilkappe vom Piggy weg, sonst wird diese leicht an dem Bolzen aufsetzen! Ohne klappts perfekt!



Diesen Tip nennst du mir nun schon zum 3. mal  Hab diesen auch beherzigt! Geht echt tierisch knapp daran vorbei.

Nochmal danke für deine Infos damals @FlyingLizard


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. September 2013)

ah du warst das also... 

dann dürfte es ja mittlerweile jeder mitbekommen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. September 2013)

Genau ich 

So kann man zumindest sicher sein, dass es (hoffentlich) jeder beachtet


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. September 2013)

in der Tat!


----------



## Boardi05 (9. September 2013)

Der Vector hat aber kein "propedal", oder?

Ich brauch auch was anderes, der Kashima Float fängt nun an ordnetlich zu wippen, seit er eingefahren ist...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der Vector hat aber kein "propedal", oder?
> 
> Ich brauch auch was anderes, der Kashima Float fängt nun an ordnetlich zu wippen, seit er eingefahren ist...



Ne hat kein "Propedal"... man kann aber am blauen Rädchen das wippen ziemlich minimieren. Hatte aber ehrlich gesagt das Bedürfnis noch nicht.


----------



## sirios (9. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der Vector hat aber kein "propedal", oder?
> 
> Ich brauch auch was anderes, der Kashima Float fängt nun an ordnetlich zu wippen, seit er eingefahren ist...



Monarch plus


----------



## Boardi05 (9. September 2013)

Der Plus steht auf der Liste, genauso wie der Float X, ich hoff ich kann beide beim Testival mal probefahren, die Pike würd ich auch gern mal fahren.


----------



## Chrisinger (9. September 2013)

Wenn wir gerade beim Monarch Plus sind. Tune M müsste passen?


----------



## sirios (9. September 2013)

@_schrabbel_ meinte, dass M zu straff ist und L in Verbindung mit der kleinen Kammer gut laufen würde.

Ich hab mir jetzt nen Vivid Air 2014 gegönnt


----------



## Chrisinger (9. September 2013)

Bin mal gespannt ob mir Canyon wegen dem Tune im 2014er Strive antwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## undetaker (9. September 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> @_schrabbel_ meinte, dass M zu straff ist und L in Verbindung mit der kleinen Kammer gut laufen würde.
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt nen Vivid Air 2014 gegönnt



...ich dachte der vivid Air passt in das strive nicht rein!?!?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (9. September 2013)

^ tut er auch nicht, sirios hat auf ein torque upgegradet


----------



## Boardi05 (10. September 2013)

Hat schon jemand die Dämpferbox zerlegt und Bilder davon gemacht?


----------



## sirios (10. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Dämpferbox zerlegt und Bilder davon gemacht?



Das ist gar keine Hexerei. Wenn Du nen Stirnlochschlüssel hast zerlegst du die in 5 Minuten. Der Zusammenbau ist absolut selbsterklärend.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. September 2013)

Wo bekommt man solch einen Schlüssel her, doch nicht bei Canyon für teuer Geld 



sirios schrieb:


> Das ist gar keine Hexerei. Wenn Du nen Stirnlochschlüssel hast zerlegst du die in 5 Minuten. Der Zusammenbau ist absolut selbsterklärend.


----------



## JulianM. (10. September 2013)

Keller oder Baumarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (10. September 2013)

Im Leben net 



JulianM. schrieb:


> Keller oder Baumarkt


----------



## Chrisinger (10. September 2013)

Canyon ist manchmal echt der Brüller

Die Antwort hab ich bekommen als ich nach dem Tune für den Monarch Plus gefragt hab:

"Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich bei uns melden. Am Canyon Strive darf nur der von Werk eingebaute Dämpfer montiert werden. Dieses Bike ist insbesondere nicht für Coil Dämpfer oder Dämpfer mit Piggy Back freigegeben.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder mit Ihrer Kundennummer xxxx an uns wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"


Meine Antwort-Mail könnt ihr euch sicherlich denken


----------



## Fuzzyhead (10. September 2013)

pfeifen halt, aber danke für deine kundennummer


----------



## Chrisinger (10. September 2013)

Danke für den Tip 

Bin mal gespannt was als Antwort kommt


----------



## Boardi05 (10. September 2013)

Als ob der Rahmen von 2013 anders sei als der von 2014 wo Canyon selber Piggybacks verbaut...


----------



## dirtmag (10. September 2013)

Hab nen 2012er Monarch Plus drin mit LL Tune und High Volume Luftkammer. Passt für mich perfekt (73Kg). Kein Vergleich zum RP23.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. September 2013)

Der Typ im Servicecenter hat wahrscheinlich zu 99% keine Ahnung bzw. war zu faul nach dem Tune zufragen

Also braucht man scheinbar einen Low Tune, danke


----------



## sirios (10. September 2013)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Hab nen 2012er Monarch Plus drin mit LL Tune und High Volume Luftkammer. Passt für mich perfekt (73Kg). Kein Vergleich zum RP23.



Sicher? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein L Zugstufentune da funktioniert. Der M Zugstufentune vom Monarch RT3 war schon fast zu langsam hat aber noch gepasst. Mit L wird man da sicher keine wirkliche Freude haben wenn es hart hergeht. Hab auch noch nie nen Rockshox Dämpfer im Aftermarket gesehen der keinen M Zugstufentune hatte. Selbst geshimt?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. September 2013)

Wartet man halt bis man ein 2014er in den Händen hat, ich denk, spätestens in Riva sollte ich eins vor mir haben, kann dann die Werte die auf dem Dämpfer stehen aufschrieben.


----------



## sirios (10. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wartet man halt bis man ein 2014er in den Händen hat, ich denk, spätestens in Riva sollte ich eins vor mir haben, kann dann die Werte die auf dem Dämpfer stehen aufschrieben.



Auch hier gilt wie immer: Vorsicht! Was auf dem Dämpfer steht verrät Euch nix über den tatsächlich verbauten Shimstack sondern nur welcher als Referenz für einen gegebenenfalls vorhandenen Custom Tune gedient hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (10. September 2013)

Ja, Zugstufe funktioniert. Ist ein OEM Dämpfer, kein AM.


----------



## schrabbel (10. September 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Der Typ im Servicecenter hat wahrscheinlich zu 99% keine Ahnung bzw. war zu faul nach dem Tune zufragen
> 
> Also braucht man scheinbar einen Low Tune, danke



Hi, ich fahre den Plus schon einige Zeit und bin immernoch zufrieden.
Habe den Tune damals nach der Tabelle von Rock Shox ausgesucht 
und hat natürlich garnicht gepasst 

Ich habe die Druckstufe dann bei Sportimport nachträglich von Medium 
auf Low shimmen lassen und später eine kleine Luftkammer verbaut. 
Zugstufe ist Medium und passt sehr gut für ein Gewicht von 70-80 Kg

Ich fahre Touren und Trails mit zumeist nur kleineren Drops über Wurzeln
und Kanten, ..wenn du viel im Park unterwegs bist würde ich vllt besser
den Medium Tune für die Druckstufe auswählen.

Nachteil vom Plus ist die fehlende Plattform, ..du trittst an Bergen wie
in Kaugummi und kommst dir immer sehr langsam mit dem Strive vor.

Für 2013 gab es von RS ein Update für den Plus, ich habe noch ein
altes Modell von 2011 daher kann es da schon unterschiede wegen 
der Tunes geben.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. September 2013)

Top, danke für das Feedback.

Der RC3 hat doch einen Lock, wenn ich das richtig lese


----------



## schrabbel (10. September 2013)

Nee an dem Hebel kannst du die (Lowspeed) Druckstufe erhöhen.
Ist ein ziemlich sinnloses Hebelchen, ..ein Lockout wär mir lieber.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. September 2013)

Ich benutzt das Propedal an meinem RP23 auch äußerst selten


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. September 2013)

hallo strive-gemeinde,
ich hab mir jetzt endlich eine rs-reverb gekauft.
mein problem ist,sie am uterrohr zu befestigen ;-(
es sind ja 2 schrauben drin,aber woher bekomme ich 2 so ne schellen um den zug ein zu klemmen ???
sieht mit kabelbindern schon ein wenig beschi..en aus 
danke


----------



## Itekei (10. September 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> es sind ja 2 schrauben drin,aber woher bekomme ich 2 so ne schellen um den zug ein zu klemmen ???


Frag mal bei Canyon, ich glaube die hatten mir damals für mein Nerve AM welche geschickt.


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. September 2013)

cool,ich habe noch 4 stück in meinem zubehörbeutel von canyon gefunden ))
d.h. ich habe sogar noch 2 auf reserve....
trotz dem danke !


----------



## MacPopey (12. September 2013)

Das Strive mag ein gutes Rad sein,
doch Wehe wenn es zur Reparatur muss!
Meines ist jetzt mehr als 8 Wochen bei Canyon und immer noch ist nicht bekannt wann es zurück kommt!
Leider konnte ich meines nur 10 Wochen fahren bevor es Defekt wahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (12. September 2013)

MacPopey schrieb:


> Meines ist jetzt mehr als 8 Wochen bei Canyon und immer noch ist nicht bekannt wann es zurück kommt!


8 Wochen für eine(n) LRS-Tausch/Reparatur?


----------



## Micha382 (12. September 2013)

MacPopey schrieb:


> Das Strive mag ein gutes Rad sein,
> doch Wehe wenn es zur Reparatur muss!
> Meines ist jetzt mehr als 8 Wochen bei Canyon und immer noch ist nicht bekannt wann es zurück kommt!
> Leider konnte ich meines nur 10 Wochen fahren bevor es Defekt wahr!



Was ist denn kauptt?
Meins hat jetzt eine Woche Dolomiten und Gardasee überlebt, sogar die Laufräder worüber ich mich am meinsten gewundert habe 
Wenns die Laufräder sind würde ich an deiner Stelle mir neue holen. Wenn wirklich was am Rad ist muss das gemacht werden. Aber bisher alles  bei meinem Strive


----------



## MacPopey (12. September 2013)

Freilauf ist gebrochen eine Speiche ist ab, Gabelkrone hat Spiel und der Dämpfer eine Macke!
Und das bei einer Laufleistung von weniger als 500 km!
Warum sollte ich mir neue Laufräder kaufen?
Canyon sollte eher brauchbare verbauen!

Aber 8 Wochen + sind einfach zu lange!


----------



## Boardi05 (12. September 2013)

Also bei den Laufrädern da biste selber schuld, es ist allgemein bekannt dass da schrott verbaut ist und da dann einfach 8 Wochen oder länger warten, das wär mir einfach zu blöd. Was brauchbares kaufen und gleichzeitig die Räder einschicken, dann kann man weiterfahren, wenn nur die LRS betroffen sind.
Gabelkone und Dampfer hingegen ist weniger gut, da wär aber der direkte Weg zu Toxo vllt. schneller gewesen. 
Ich hab nun knapp 600km drauf und so langsam glaub ich auch, dass der Dämpfer nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, muss den wohl mal einschicken.


----------



## Micha382 (12. September 2013)

Canyon wird dir aber keinen anderen LRS verbauen, d.h. du hast nach dem Aufenthalt bei Canyon den gleichen LRS wieder drauf. Da würde ich mir eher wenn das passiert einen eigenen kaufen und den Sun Ringle entweder als Ersatz daheim aufheben wenn er repariert ist oder verkaufen.
Beim Dämpfer bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob der richtig geht, bzw. beim Climb wippt er noch ganz schön mit, aber den schicke ich wenn dann ein wenn die Saison rum ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. September 2013)

Selbe ist bei mir, im Climb wippt der nun ganz schön mit, zwischen den drei Stufen ist nun fast kein unterschied mehr. Ich werd meinen beim Testival in Brixen mitnehmen, da soll ihn sich der Foxtyp anschaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacPopey (12. September 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach besteht ein Rad aus der Summe seiner Teile und wenn Canyon einen Laufradsatz verbaut der Schrott ist dann ist das Strive Schrott!
Dann sollte Canyon es nicht als Enduro verkaufen!

Aber ist auch egal!
Mit kommt kein Canyon mehr ins Haus!
Sobald es wieder da ist wird es verkauft!


----------



## Der_Graue (12. September 2013)

Kann Micha382 nur recht geben!
War 2x bei Canyon wegen meinen LRS (Crank Brothers Iodine 3), die Speichen waren los und beim 1x wurden bei Canyon nachzentriert, aber mit  wenig Erfolg.
Beim 2ten Mal wurden sie zu Cosmic Sports eingeschickt, mit mäßig Erfolg, die Spannenspannung, wie sie am Anfang mal war, bekamen sie aber auch nicht hin 
Habe sie auf mein altes Ghost montiert 
Mittlerweile fahre fahre ich vorne Whizz Wheels und hinten Fun Works, aber beide mit *NoTubes ZTR Flow Felgen *



Micha382 schrieb:


> Canyon wird dir aber keinen anderen LRS verbauen, d.h. du hast nach dem Aufenthalt bei Canyon den gleichen LRS wieder drauf. Da würde ich mir eher wenn das passiert einen eigenen kaufen und den Sun Ringle entweder als Ersatz daheim aufheben wenn er repariert ist oder verkaufen.
> Beim Dämpfer bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob der richtig geht, bzw. beim Climb wippt er noch ganz schön mit, aber den schicke ich wenn dann ein wenn die Saison rum ist.


----------



## Micha382 (12. September 2013)

MacPopey schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach besteht ein Rad aus der Summe seiner Teile und wenn Canyon einen Laufradsatz verbaut der Schrott ist dann ist das Strive Schrott!
> Dann sollte Canyon es nicht als Enduro verkaufen!
> 
> Aber ist auch egal!
> ...



Naja aber du hast ja schon vorher gewusst auf was du dich einlässt. Sagen wir mal so. Die Ausstattung beim Bike ist schon sehr gut für den Preis, mal ausgenommen die Laufräder. Aber da bekommst du auch für maximal 400 einen Satz den du dir selber zusammen stellen kannst und der 1a ist.
Wenn bei mir was mit den Rädern passieren sollte werde ich das so machen und dann hinterher schauen dass ich die Suns für nen einigermaßen vernünftigen Preis verticker und fertig. Zu sagen das Strive ist Schrott ist ein wenig überzogen, denn bis auf die Räder funktioniert das 1a.


----------



## Teuflor (12. September 2013)

MacPopey schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach besteht ein Rad aus der Summe seiner Teile und wenn Canyon einen Laufradsatz verbaut der Schrott ist dann ist das Strive Schrott!
> Dann sollte Canyon es nicht als Enduro verkaufen!
> 
> Aber ist auch egal!
> ...



Wenn du jetzt noch das M modell hast dann kannst mir nen ordentlich preis machen und du hast nen käufer


----------



## Micha382 (12. September 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch das M modell hast dann kannst mir nen ordentlich preis machen und du hast nen käufer


Ich hab auch ein M in RAW.
Wenn du mir einen guten Preis machst überlege ich mir es zu verkaufen und hol mir entweder ein Tyee, ein Spectral oder gleich ein Torque


----------



## Teuflor (12. September 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein M in RAW.
> Wenn du mir einen guten Preis machst überlege ich mir es zu verkaufen und hol mir entweder ein Tyee, ein Spectral oder gleich ein Torque



will nur kein raw 

muss schwarz sein! er hat das schweizer 8.0 also isses schwarz!


----------



## Der_Graue (12. September 2013)

@MacPopey: Kann deinen Ärger verstehen und deine Meinung zu 50 % teilen 
Finde den Rahmen, bis auf LRS und Bremsen gelungen, 
Wenn ich gewußt hätte (habe mich vom LRS blenden lassen), was das fürn Mist ist, hätte ich mir nur einen Rahmen gekauft.
Aber du weißt doch, hätte, hätte..., im nachhinein ist man immer schlauer 



MacPopey schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach besteht ein Rad aus der Summe seiner Teile und wenn Canyon einen Laufradsatz verbaut der Schrott ist dann ist das Strive Schrott!
> Dann sollte Canyon es nicht als Enduro verkaufen!
> 
> Aber ist auch egal!
> ...


----------



## Chrisinger (12. September 2013)

Hab gerade mit Canyon telefoniert. Angeblich wurde das 2014er Strive überarbeitet bzw. die Box und deswegen können jetzt Dämpfer mit Piggy verbaut werden.

Bei den älteren Rahmen übernehmen sie keine Garantie, wenn einer verbaut wird.....


----------



## MacPopey (12. September 2013)

Ja es ist schwarz, und sehr richtig ein Schweizer
Ist aber ein S Rahmen

Wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht schon 400  für Leihräder ausgeben hätte müssen währe das mit neuen Laufrädern eine gute Idee!
Ich habe in den letzten 2 Jahren schon zwei Bikes bei Canyon gekauft und nie Probleme 
Und dachte mir mehr Geld noch besseres Bike
leider falsch gedacht!

Das die Laufräder so schlecht sind wusste ich nicht!
Habe mich da auf Canyon verlassen!

Sobald es da ist stelle ich es in den Bikemarkt!
Denke so gegen Weihnachten!

Das Tyee steht bei mir auch auf der haben will liste



Leider ein S


----------



## Teuflor (12. September 2013)

Mist!

Langsam gebe ich die Hoffnung auf ein M in schwarz zu einem Realistischen Preis zu finden.

Wirds halt ein Tyee.. pf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (12. September 2013)

Glaub da suchst du auch die Stecknadel im Heuhaufen. Schau doch mal im Outlet, ab dem 9.0 gabs ja die deutschen Modelle auch in schwarz.


----------



## Nesium (14. September 2013)

Hallo Leute
Hat schon jemand ein RockShox Dämpfer Monarch Plus RC3 in sein Strive verbaut und Erfahrungen gesammelt? Bin mir am überlegen einen einzubauen, aber keine Ahnung ob ein High Volume da passt oder zum kleineren gegriffen werden sollte.


----------



## DiHo (15. September 2013)

Auch eine Super Einbaulage des Dämpfers beim Tyee.....
so leicht während der Fahrt einzustellen und dann noch so ein feines Carbon teilchen das bestimmt lange hält und die Felgen erst.....
Na aber immerhin wird eine Reverb optional für 189 E angeboten

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, es sieht zwar gut aus aber obs besser ist?


----------



## schwed1 (15. September 2013)

Sorry dass ich einfach noch mal das Bremsproblem anspreche. Hat schon mal jemand bei der Elexir 5 oder bei anderen Elexir Bremsen wegen des wandernden Druckpunktes eine dickere Scheibe probiert. Laut Bike Bremsentest soll die Standfestigkeit auch was mit der Bremsscheibendicke zu tun haben. Da könnte man dann einfach eine dickere Scheibe einbauen und alles wäre gut


----------



## stromb6 (15. September 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Auch eine Super Einbaulage des Dämpfers beim Tyee.....
> so leicht während der Fahrt einzustellen und dann noch so ein feines Carbon teilchen das bestimmt lange hält und die Felgen erst.....
> Na aber immerhin wird eine Reverb optional für 189 E angeboten
> 
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, es sieht zwar gut aus aber obs besser ist?



Ja blöder als beim Tyee kann man einen Dämpfer nicht verbauen.

Also ich will für 2014 definitiv ein Enduro mit 650B Laufrädern. Und da führt mich mein Weg für 2014 zum Radon Slide 160.


----------



## Flachgauer05 (15. September 2013)

Servus, 

heute mal geschafft eine lang geplante Tour zu fahren,
den ersten Teil auf das Wildkogelhaus bin ich noch selber getreten, um dann den Wildkogeltrail zu fahren 





  im zweiten Teil hab ich die Gondel als Hilfe genutzt, um dann den Rob J Trail zu fahren...






beides sehr zu empfehlende Trails, heut war ich sogar ganz allein auf den Trails 
zwar alles durchgefahren aber etwas weniger Feuchtigkeit im Wald wäre net verkehrt gewesen 

sportliche Grüße


----------



## sirios (15. September 2013)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich einfach noch mal das Bremsproblem anspreche. Hat schon mal jemand bei der Elexir 5 oder bei anderen Elexir Bremsen wegen des wandernden Druckpunktes eine dickere Scheibe probiert. Laut Bike Bremsentest soll die Standfestigkeit auch was mit der Bremsscheibendicke zu tun haben. Da könnte man dann einfach eine dickere Scheibe einbauen und alles wäre gut



Der einzige Weg der Elixir Serie Performance zu entlocken ist sich von ihnen zu trennen!


----------



## schwed1 (16. September 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Der einzige Weg der Elixir Serie Performance zu entlocken ist sich von ihnen zu trennen!


 
Brauche ja eigentlich nur die Vorderradbremse. Bei der Hinteren reicht mir die Elixir 5 locker aus. Darum suche ich eine günstige Alternative für vorne. Zwei verschiedene Hebel geht nicht, wie z.B einfach eine SLX ohne Scheibe für vorne dazukaufen. Nur der Bremssattel von z.B. Shimano und mein jetziger Hebel geht auch nicht, da verschiedene Öle. Also hätte ich mit gedacht die X0 von Avid. Hat die X0 einen besseren und stabileren Druckpunkt als die Elixir 5. Wenn nein, welche Bremse könnte ich nehmen, damit ich die Scheiben weiter verwenden kann.


----------



## nothing (16. September 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Der einzige Weg der Elixir Serie Performance zu entlocken ist sich von ihnen zu trennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (16. September 2013)

Die Scheiben kannste mit fast jeder Bremse weiterfahren. Wenn X0 dann nimm die X0 Trail, vllt kannste ja nur den Bremssattel kaufen und den Hebel weiterverwenden.


----------



## valmal86 (16. September 2013)

Schau beim Radhändler vor ort... die können normalerweise Avid ersatzteile bestellen. Einfach den Elixir 9 Trail oder X0 Trail Bremssattel bestellen und dranbauen. Solle dich rein für die Teile ca 80 Euro kosten. Dann noch entlüften und gut ists.

Beim Bremshebel ist das so ne sache, bei den elixir 5 kannst du den druckpunkt meines wissens nach ja nicht verstellen. Canyon hatte im Vorjahr glaub ich selbst eine Mischung aus elixir 7 Hebeln mit X0 Trail Bremssattel als Standard an manchen Bikes verbaut.


----------



## schwed1 (16. September 2013)

nothing schrieb:


>


 Ja ich spare wo es geht, leider manchmal auch an der falschen Stelle!!!!


----------



## Nesium (16. September 2013)




----------



## Der_Graue (17. September 2013)

Schönes Radel , aber was möchtest du uns damit sagen 



Nesium schrieb:


>


----------



## Boardi05 (17. September 2013)

Das selbe frag ich mich auch grad, ist ein ganz normales 2013er Race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (17. September 2013)

was haben die sich eigentlich bei der hässlichen KeFü am Race gedacht- sieht gruselig aus....


----------



## Der_Graue (17. September 2013)

Das haben die extra gemacht, beim Anblick dieser Teile fällt jeder Mitfahrer um, selbst muss man allerdings ne rosa Brille anziehn 



clemsi schrieb:


> was haben die sich eigentlich bei der hässlichen KeFü am Race gedacht- sieht gruselig aus....


----------



## Teuflor (17. September 2013)

Glaub der Sinn des bilder soll sein, das dass bike einfach irgendwo in nem Laden steht als Ausstellungsstück bzw. als Deco


----------



## Boardi05 (17. September 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Glaub der Sinn des bilder soll sein, das dass bike einfach irgendwo in nem Laden steht als Ausstellungsstück bzw. als Deco



Das Bild wurde auf ner Messe gemacht, da isses normal, dass Canyon di Topbikes mitnimmt, auch wenn es schon ausverkauft ist.


----------



## soulride66 (17. September 2013)

hallo leute,
hab ein 2011er strive und nun wurde mir fälschlicherweise eine reverb stealth (hydraulikschlauch innen) statt der "normalen" reverb als garantiefall zugeschickt.
die stealth kann ich leider bei meinem 2011er modell nicht verbauen und muss sie wieder zurücksenden. 
spiele mich mit dem gedanken, trotzdem die stealth einzubauen (ich weiss, der garantieanspruch verfällt wenn ich den rahmen angreife)

wie schwer/leicht geht das? krieg nicht raus wo das kabel bei den 2013 modellen rauskommt. eine bohrung im tretlagergehäuse gibts bereits.
hat vlt schon jemand diesen umbau gemacht? 
hab übrigens ne hammerschmitt verbaut!​


----------



## sirios (17. September 2013)

Ich würde auf gar keinen Fall so dumm sein und deswegen die Garantie auf Spiel setzen nur um eine etwas cleanere Optik zu haben. Das Loch im Tretlagergehäuse ist übrigens um Wasser das von oben aus dem Sitzroh möglicherweise hineinkommt wieder heraus zu lassen.


----------



## Boardi05 (17. September 2013)

Ich würd das Sitzrohr auch nicht anbohren, aber wennde willst kann ich dir Bilder machen wo die Stealthleitung rauskommt.


----------



## soulride66 (17. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich würd das Sitzrohr auch nicht anbohren, aber wennde willst kann ich dir Bilder machen wo die Stealthleitung rauskommt.


 
ja wär fein, zeig mal her.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. September 2013)

soulride66 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> hab ein 2011er strive und nun wurde mir fälschlicherweise eine reverb stealth (hydraulikschlauch innen) statt der "normalen" reverb als garantiefall zugeschickt.
> die stealth kann ich leider bei meinem 2011er modell nicht verbauen und muss sie wieder zurücksenden.
> spiele mich mit dem gedanken, trotzdem die stealth einzubauen (ich weiss, der garantieanspruch verfällt wenn ich den rahmen angreife)
> ...



Also ich habe einen Rahmen mit dem erforderlichen Ausgang, verbaut ist aber eine "normale" Reverb die kaum benutzt wurde.

Wenn Du sie nicht zurückschicken willst können wir tauschen


----------



## soulride66 (18. September 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen Rahmen mit dem erforderlichen Ausgang, verbaut ist aber eine "normale" Reverb die kaum benutzt wurde.
> 
> Wenn Du sie nicht zurückschicken willst können wir tauschen


 
nö, lass mal. ich lass mir ne neue zuschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (18. September 2013)

Habt ihr an euren Strives eigentlich den Lenker getauscht? Hier und da liest man, der wäre zu schmal. Mein 9.0 SL hat einen mit 725 drauf, das sollte für Enduro eigentlich ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (18. September 2013)

Ich bin mit dem Lenker zufrieden, was breiteres möcht ich nich haben.


----------



## Der_Graue (18. September 2013)

Habe den Crank Brothers runter geschmissen und mir folgenden Lenker geholt:
*SYNTACE* Vector 7075 High 10 12° 760 mm
Der ist echt nicht schlecht, hätte mir nur den High 20 holen sollen, dann könnte ich auch vernünftig die Bremsen einstellen.
Sie sind ziemlich flach gehalten, schräger geht nicht, denn sonst hauen mir
die Bremshebel ans Oberrohr 



Itekei schrieb:


> Habt ihr an euren Strives eigentlich den Lenker getauscht? Hier und da liest man, der wäre zu schmal. Mein 9.0 SL hat einen mit 725 drauf, das sollte für Enduro eigentlich ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (18. September 2013)

Das mit dem Streifen der hebel ist auch interessant, ich hatte da auch mords Panik von, aber ich hab gesehen, die streifen nicht, nochmal glück gehabt. Auch im originalen Setup streifen die nicht, da hat Canyon wohl nachgebessert, 2012 war das glaub ich nicht der Fall.


----------



## RobG301 (18. September 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> Habt ihr an euren Strives eigentlich den Lenker getauscht? Hier und da liest man, der wäre zu schmal. Mein 9.0 SL hat einen mit 725 drauf, das sollte für Enduro eigentlich ausreichen, oder?



Wenn du zufrieden bist, warum tauschen? Ich empfehle gerne den Fatbar Lite (740mm) mit Duostem Vorbau (50mm)!
Aber manche Profis (Barel) fahren am Enduro sogar den Fatbar mit 780mm Breite!


----------



## clemsi (18. September 2013)

das hat nix mit profi zu tun, sondern ist einfach persönliche vorliebe. hab schon schmale 1.70m kerle mit 820er lenker gesehen- gibt alles auf welt


----------



## schwed1 (18. September 2013)

Ich hab mir einen 750 mm mit 30 mm Rise drangebaut, merke aber eigentlich keinen Unterschied zum Originalen. 725 mm ist denk ich ausreichend.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (18. September 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> Habt ihr an euren Strives eigentlich den Lenker getauscht? Hier und da liest man, der wäre zu schmal. Mein 9.0 SL hat einen mit 725 drauf, das sollte für Enduro eigentlich ausreichen, oder?



Ich habe auch das Strive 9.0 SL und habe den Lenker direkt getauscht,  liegt aber wirklich nur an meiner persönlichen Vorliebe. Bin vorher auf  meinem Freeride Bike und meinem AM schon 780mm gefahren und wollte das  auch wieder fürs Strive. Fahre den Raceface Sixc Carbon Lenker wie  gesagt in 780mm Breite 
Aber es kommt da nur auf deine persönlichen Vorlieben an und was du eben gewohnt bist!


----------



## mcWolfgang (18. September 2013)

Ich hab den Lenker ebenfalls getauscht. Allerdings wie schon erwähnt wurde aus persönlichen Gründen. Die Sitzposition hat einfach noch nicht 100% gepasst. Ich hab auf einen 750 Sixpack gewechselt, inklusive 40 er Vorbau, ebenfalls von Sixpack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilernie (20. September 2013)

an alle, die den SQLab 611 haben...ich habe leider hier keinen Laden, wo ich meinen Ar*** ausmessen lassen kann...

Aber gibt es da eine Möglichkeit die richtige Größe zu ermitteln?


----------



## MacPopey (20. September 2013)

Nimm ein Stück Wellpappe und setz Dich drauf!
Dann den Abstand der Beckenknochen messen!
Gibt auch auf der Seite von SQ Lab eine Anleitung!


----------



## Der_Graue (20. September 2013)

Ist eigentlich wunderbar auf der Hompageseite von SQ-Lab beschrieben 
Stück Wellpappe nehmen, sich draufsetzten und die Mitte der beiden Sitzknochenmarkierung messen, dass war´s 




Evilernie schrieb:


> an alle, die den SQLab 611 haben...ich habe leider hier keinen Laden, wo ich meinen Ar*** ausmessen lassen kann...
> 
> Aber gibt es da eine Möglichkeit die richtige Größe zu ermitteln?


----------



## Der_Graue (20. September 2013)

@MacPopey: Mist, warst schneller 



MacPopey schrieb:


> Nimm ein Stück Wellpappe und setz Dich drauf!
> Dann den Abstand der Beckenknochen messen!
> Gibt auch auf der Seite von SQ Lab eine Anleitung!


----------



## nothing (20. September 2013)

Ich finde den 610 active bequemer 





Evilernie schrieb:


> an alle, die den SQLab 611 haben...ich habe leider hier keinen Laden, wo ich meinen Ar*** ausmessen lassen kann...
> 
> Aber gibt es da eine Möglichkeit die richtige Größe zu ermitteln?


----------



## Chrisinger (20. September 2013)

66sick Griffe + Sattel kann ich empfehlen

da kann man sich auch ein Vermessungskit bestellen und bekommt den Kaufpreis beim Kauf eines Sattels gutgeschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeVanDeike (20. September 2013)

Jup Griffe und Sättel sind top. 






Chrisinger schrieb:


> 66sick Griffe + Sattel kann ich empfehlen
> 
> da kann man sich auch ein Vermessungskit bestellen und bekommt den Kaufpreis beim Kauf eines Sattels gutgeschrieben


----------



## Nesium (20. September 2013)

Habe heute mal mein Bike von der Fox-Werbung befreit.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (20. September 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Habe heute mal mein Bike von der Fox-Werbung befreit.



wenn schon dann müssen die Felgen auch befreit werden.

Grüßli Joe


----------



## hans7 (20. September 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> wenn schon dann müssen die Felgen auch befreit werden.
> 
> Grüßli Joe



würde ich auch noch empfehlen.

Das war das erste was ich bei meinem Strive gemacht habe


----------



## Zhen (20. September 2013)

Ohne Fox Bling-Bling siehts viel besser aus, finde ich =) Die Flow EX sind so awesome, dass die Aufkleber durchgehen. Cleaner sähs aber ohne aus =)


----------



## Nesium (20. September 2013)

Das beste am Bike darf (noch) bleiben wie es ist ;-)


----------



## Itekei (20. September 2013)

Wo wir uns hier schon auf Stylefragen beschränken: Hat jemand einen Race Face Kash Money und Kashima am Strive? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das aussieht.


----------



## Lukas2046 (22. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

nen Bekannter von mir, hat angeboten sein 2011er Strive zu kaufen zur Ausstattung:
-Fox 36 Talas RLC
-Fox RP23
-Hope Naben auf EX500 Felgen
-Easton Anbauteile
-Hammerschmidt
-X9 Schaltung
-Elixir CR
-Reverb
Zum Preis hat er mir gesagt soll ich mir überlegen, was isn das noch wert? Der Zustand is OK
THX im Vorraus

Gruß Lukas


----------



## mcWolfgang (22. September 2013)

Ich wÃ¼rde sagen so um die 1700â¬. Denk das ist unter Freunden fair.


----------



## Lukas2046 (22. September 2013)

Ok werd ich mal vorschlagen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (22. September 2013)

kommt drauf an ob die gabel/dämpfer/bremsen mal geserviced wurden


----------



## Lukas2046 (23. September 2013)

> kommt drauf an ob die gabel/dämpfer/bremsen mal geserviced wurden


Bremsen sind luftfrei, Beläge auch noch in Ordnung, Dämpfer geht auch noch ohne probleme und die Gabel muss man mal aufn kopf stellen damit die wieder ordentlich anspricht, is aber glaub ich auch ne Krankheit bei der Fox 36 Talas


----------



## Fuzzyhead (23. September 2013)

also kein services seitens fox oder generell seit 2011?
dann würde ich da maximal ~1400 Euro für zahlen.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. September 2013)

Würde höchstens noch 1300 zahlen, der Service von den Teilen ist nicht gerade billig.



Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> also kein services seitens fox oder generell seit 2011?
> dann würde ich da maximal ~1400 Euro für zahlen.


----------



## sirios (23. September 2013)

Wenn ich der Verkäufer wäre, dann würde ich das mal noch gerade selber machen bevor ich das verkaufe. Frischer Service macht sich immer gut in der Anzeige. Außerdem ist das keine Hexerei. Service am Dämpfer ist ne Sache von 30-45 Minuten. Gabel braucht man wegen der vielen Dichtungen gemütliche 1.5 bis 2 h.


----------



## clemsi (23. September 2013)

muss der dämpfer für den service komplett raus oder reicht es, den oben auszuhängen?


----------



## sirios (23. September 2013)

Muss komplett raus. Ich würde niemals die Dichtungen soweit dehnen wollen, dass man die einfach so drüberzieht. Außerdem ist der Stützring der zwischen den unteren Dichtungen vor dem Staubabstreifer sitzt aus Teflon und nicht dehnbar .


----------



## Lukas2046 (23. September 2013)

Naja frag ich nochmal ob das noch drin ist oder wird im winter gemacht mal gucken.


----------



## ruppi69 (23. September 2013)

Hi,

Ich verkaufe mein Strive. Also falls wer Interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/238397-canyon-strive-es-7-0-2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeVanDeike (23. September 2013)

Gibts da ne gescheite anleitung zu?? Zu sonem Service an Dämpfer und Gabel?? Kenne Gabel und Dämpfer vom Motorrad und denke das kriege ich am Strive dann auch hin 




sirios schrieb:


> Wenn ich der Verkäufer wäre, dann würde ich das mal noch gerade selber machen bevor ich das verkaufe. Frischer Service macht sich immer gut in der Anzeige. Außerdem ist das keine Hexerei. Service am Dämpfer ist ne Sache von 30-45 Minuten. Gabel braucht man wegen der vielen Dichtungen gemütliche 1.5 bis 2 h.


----------



## Quiesel (23. September 2013)

wieso ist der rahmen nicht für dämpfer mit piggy freigegeben? Mußte jetzt doch schon ein paar mal die erfahrung machen, dass der hinterbau durchrauscht sodass der hinterbau sogar an das sitzrohr knallt. ist halt echt nur bei sehr übertriebenen sprüngen oder bei sprüngen bei denen die landung halt einfach nicht der flugbahn entspricht. 
würde diese sprünge gerne aber weiterhin nehmen  mit. auch mit diesem bike weil ich finds einfach nur klasse und bin mega zufrieden damit!
was für möglichkeiten hab ich. gibts für den dämpfer der im 2013er 9.0 sl verbaut ist son kit wo man die endprogression verändern kann?


----------



## sirios (23. September 2013)

Also wenn bei dir die Querstrebe der Sitzstreben an das Sattelrohr knallt dann stimmt da eindeutig was nicht. Bei maximalem Einfedern des Dämpfers ist da immernoch genug platz zwischen. Vielleicht ist Dein Dämpfer inzwischen durchgenudelt.


----------



## Quiesel (24. September 2013)

Hmm eigentlich funktioniert der soweit noch sehr gut! Die Zeichen am rahmen sind aber eindeutig... Merkwürdig


----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2013)

Da haste den Dämpfer falsch eingestellt, nimms nicht pers. aber da musste dich wohl noch n bissl einlesen in Punkto Dämpferabstimmung. Spätestens nach dem ersten mal muss einem doch einfallen mehr Luft in den Dämpfer zu pumpen und beim zweiten mal wird dann schnellstens nachgefragt was man dagegen zun kann.
Um mehr Endprogression zu haben, einfach das Spacerkit kaufen, wurde schon sehr oft hier geschrieben.

Bei mir is der nur einmal so durchgeknallt und da hats mir das hintere Laufrad zerlegt. Hab daraufhin mal die ganze Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen um zu guggn wie weit der Hinterbau einfedert, da sind noch gut 2-3cm zwischen Sitzstrebe und Sattelrohr. 
Wenn das bei dir nun öfters passiert ist, dann kann es gut sein, dass die Dämpferbox schon verbogen ist.

Zum Piggy, Canyon schreibt generell, dass man nur das Verbauen darf, was original drinnen ist, sprich 200/180er Scheiben (obwohl die gabel für mehr freigegeben ist, gibt Canyon keine Freigabe), kein Piggy etc. Das tut Canyon um sich abzusichern, so wie fast jeder andere Hersteller. 
Für 2014 wurde scheinbar die Dämpferbox geändert und deshalb darf da einer rein. 
Wobei ein Piggy nicht gegen Durchrauschen hilft.


----------



## Quiesel (24. September 2013)

Ne ich nehms nicht persönlich...ich bin sicher kein Profi was die fahrwerksabstimmung betrifft. Deswegen frag ich ja. Nachdem der mir 2 mal auf Anschlag gegangen ist hab ich direkt mehr Luft drauf gemacht...und das waren leine harten durschlage. Soviel Luft dass ich mehr nicht hätte drauf machen können da ja auch ein gewisser sag benötigt wird. Wenn es dann trotzdem noch durchschlägt weiß ich hält auch nicht weiter... Lass heut Abend mal die Luft ab um zu sehen wieviel abstand da noch ist. 

Dachte die Dämpfer mit piggy haben ne extrem hohe endprogression, was dem durschlagen entgegen wirkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2013)

Sag hab ich mittlerweile relativ wenig und der Hinterbau is trotzdem noch sensibel und nicht bockhart, aber ja, beim Strive muss man schon n bissl rumprobieren. Hab nun endlich n tolles endurosetup gefunden, Drops bis 1m sind problemlos machbar, durchschlÃ¤ge hab ich nun keine mehr. Ich habs aber auch n bissl leichter, da ich mit 65-70kg fahrfertig nicht viel auf die Waage bringe.
Ich wÃ¼rd dir empfehlen das Spacerset zu holen (das sollte um die 50â¬ kosten), damit haste dann gegen ende hin ne hÃ¶here Progression, Einbau is einfach.
Wenn du dir n neuen DÃ¤mpfer holst, dann muss der aufm hinterbau abgestimmt werden bzw. musst dir einen mit dem richtigen Tune holen, wenn du da was auf gut glÃ¼ck einbaust, kann es sein dass der noch weicher ist als der jetzige.


----------



## sirios (24. September 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Dachte die Dämpfer mit piggy haben ne extrem hohe endprogression, was dem durschlagen entgegen wirkt



Das stimmt nur bedingt! Bei nem Dämpfer wie dem Monarch Plus RC3 ist die Endprogression durch den Trennkolben im Piggy fest vorgegeben und nicht veränderbar. Diese ist aber auch nicht wirklich höher als ohne Piggy. Beim DHX Air kann man durch Veränderung des Luftdrucks und des Volumens im Piggy aktiven Einfluß auf die Endprogression und den Durchschlagschutz nehmen.
Der eigentliche Sinn und Zweck eines Piggy's ist es ein größeres Ölvolumen für lange Abfahrten zur Verfügung zu stellen, da sich das Öl sehr schnell beim Durchströmen des Shimstacks erwärmt wodurch sich die Viskosität und dadurch die Dämpfungseigenschaften zum Negativen verändern. High End Dämpfer wie der Vivid oder der Double Barrel haben deshalb einen sehr großen Piggy um genug Reserven für die Hitzebelastung zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Soweit zur Technik. 

Bei schweren Fahrern (90 kg plus) würde ich persönlich eher dazu raten die Druckstufe des Dämpfers umshimmen zu lassen. Das sorgt für ein viel komfortableres Setup als das Rumspielen mit dem Kammervolumen (alles selbst ausprobiert!)


----------



## Quiesel (24. September 2013)

Ich hab ja den gleichen Dämpfer wie du...hast du nen link zum passenden spacer-set?


----------



## nothing (24. September 2013)

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-CTD-9mm-Shaft--Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning.html


----------



## nothing (24. September 2013)

Ist nicht unbedingt gut, die Endprogression zu erhöhen......mit den Spacern hast Du immer noch eine gleich bleibende Progression, was viel besser zum fahren ist, als wenn man einfach die Endproggression erhöht

Eine lineare Kennlinie ist immer besser  und das erreichst Du mit den Spacern 



sirios schrieb:


> Bei schweren Fahrern (90 kg plus) würde ich persönlich eher dazu raten die Druckstufe des Dämpfers umshimmen zu lassen. Das sorgt für ein viel komfortableres Setup als das Rumspielen mit dem Kammervolumen (alles selbst ausprobiert!)


----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Ist nicht unbedingt gut, die Endprogression zu erhöhen......mit den Spacern hast Du immer noch eine gleich bleibende Progression, was viel besser zum fahren ist, als wenn man einfach die Endproggression erhöht
> 
> Eine lineare Kennlinie ist immer besser  und das erreichst Du mit den Spacern



Das ist nun interessant, ich hab immer gelesen, dass mit den Spacern die Endprogression erhöht wird


----------



## Quiesel (24. September 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-CTD-9mm-Shaft--Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning.html


Thx
Ohje...ich wette wenn ich damit fertig bin, geht gar nichts mehr... XD


----------



## sirios (24. September 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Ist nicht unbedingt gut, die Endprogression zu erhöhen......mit den Spacern hast Du immer noch eine gleich bleibende Progression, was viel besser zum fahren ist, als wenn man einfach die Endproggression erhöht
> 
> Eine lineare Kennlinie ist immer besser  und das erreichst Du mit den Spacern



Wo ist denn die Kennlinie bitte linear wenn du die Spacer rein machst? Man kann den Dämpfer im Auslieferungszustand je nachdem welche Kammer verbaut ist (je kleiner die Kammer desto geringer die Linearität) vielleicht als "linear" bezeichnen. Wenn die Spacer drin sind aber sicherlich nicht mehr. Und was Du mit den Spacern machst ist *die Endprogression* zu erhöhen. Wobei durch Erhöhung der Druckstufe eine Veränderung des Einfederverhaltens (stärkere Dämpfung) auf der Gesamtkolbenstrecke erreicht wird (abhängig von den verbauten Shims und der Anordnung). Eine zu weiche Feder kann jedoch durch Veränderung der Druckstufe allein auch nicht ausgeglichen werden.

So und für alle die nicht wissen wie linear, progressiv und degressiv aussieht:


----------



## undetaker (24. September 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Ist nicht unbedingt gut, die Endprogression zu erhöhen......mit den Spacern hast Du immer noch eine gleich bleibende Progression.


 
Wenn das Luftvolumen verkleinert wird und der Druck gleich bleibt, wird nach dem gleichen Hub (z.B.50mm) bei dem kleineren Volumen ein höherer Druck erzeugt. Das bedeutet, dass die Kennlinie steiler wird.
Progression bedeutet ja, das sich die Kennlinie nicht linear sondern zum ende des Hubs hin steiler verhält, ich bin mir gar nicht sicher ob das bei einer Luftfeder überhaupt möglich ist, bei einer Stahlfeder kann man das über die Bauform der einzelnen Windungen zueinander ermöglicht.

Letztendlich erwärmt sich ein Luftdämpfer mit verkleinertem Kammervolumen schneller und deshalb kann sich ein vergrößertes Ölvolumen eigentlich nur positiv auswirken. 
Gruß Legi


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. September 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Ohje...ich wette wenn ich damit fertig bin, geht gar nichts mehr... XD



Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn? Fernhilfe ist bei einer Fahrwerksabstimmung unmöglich, das muss man vor Ort lösen da zu viele Parameter eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## undetaker (24. September 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Kennlinie bitte linear wenn du die Spacer rein machst? Man kann den Dämpfer im Auslieferungszustand je nachdem welche Kammer verbaut ist (je kleiner die Kammer desto geringer die Linearität) vielleicht als "linear" bezeichnen. Wenn die Spacer drin sind aber sicherlich nicht mehr. Und was Du mit den Spacern machst ist *die Endprogression* zu erhöhen. Wobei durch Erhöhung der Druckstufe eine Veränderung des Einfederverhaltens (stärkere Dämpfung) auf der Gesamtkolbenstrecke erreicht wird (abhängig von den verbauten Shims und der Anordnung). Eine zu weiche Feder kann jedoch durch Veränderung der Druckstufe allein auch nicht ausgeglichen werden.
> 
> So und für alle die nicht wissen wie linear, progressiv und degressiv aussieht:


 
die Schaubilder zeigen keine Luftfeder und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man eine Progression bei einem einstufigen Kolben wie bei den Luftdämpfern hin bekommt.


----------



## nothing (24. September 2013)

Du weisst aber schon, das Du mit dem Druck in der großen Luftkammer NUR das Fahrwerk auf Dein Gewicht anpasst
Wenn die Spacer eingebaut sind, musst Du trotzdem korrekt den Sag einstellen, zwar mit weniger Druck, aber halt auf Dein Körpergewicht angleichen.
Die Kennlinie veränderst Du mit den Spacern nicht, sie wird nur ein wenig nach "oben" versetzt, bleibt aber linear.
Frag einfach mal bei TOXO nach, die erklären es Dir genau 



undetaker schrieb:


> Wenn das Luftvolumen verkleinert wird und der Druck gleich bleibt, wird nach dem gleichen Hub (z.B.50mm) bei dem kleineren Volumen ein höherer Druck erzeugt. Das bedeutet, dass die Kennlinie steiler wird.
> Progression bedeutet ja, das sich die Kennlinie nicht linear sondern zum ende des Hubs hin steiler verhält, ich bin mir gar nicht sicher ob das bei einer Luftfeder überhaupt möglich ist, bei einer Stahlfeder kann man das über die Bauform der einzelnen Windungen zueinander ermöglicht.
> 
> Letztendlich erwärmt sich ein Luftdämpfer mit verkleinertem Kammervolumen schneller und deshalb kann sich ein vergrößertes Ölvolumen eigentlich nur positiv auswirken.
> Gruß Legi


----------



## nothing (24. September 2013)

Für die Linearität ist das BV zuständig. Hier kann man auch Tuning betreiben, wird aber nicht empfohlen.
Hier wird dann die Kennlinie zum Ende hin progressiver (ansteigender). Was man ja aber eig. nicht haben will! Das Ziel des BV ist es ja eine lineare Kennlinie zu bekommen. 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3465/3398079464_078aede809_o.jpg

Verwechsel nicht BV mit SAG einstellen 





sirios schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Kennlinie bitte linear wenn du die Spacer rein machst? Man kann den Dämpfer im Auslieferungszustand je nachdem welche Kammer verbaut ist (je kleiner die Kammer desto geringer die Linearität) vielleicht als "linear" bezeichnen. Wenn die Spacer drin sind aber sicherlich nicht mehr. Und was Du mit den Spacern machst ist *die Endprogression* zu erhöhen. Wobei durch Erhöhung der Druckstufe eine Veränderung des Einfederverhaltens (stärkere Dämpfung) auf der Gesamtkolbenstrecke erreicht wird (abhängig von den verbauten Shims und der Anordnung). Eine zu weiche Feder kann jedoch durch Veränderung der Druckstufe allein auch nicht ausgeglichen werden.
> 
> So und für alle die nicht wissen wie linear, progressiv und degressiv aussieht:


----------



## undetaker (24. September 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, das Du mit dem Druck in der großen Luftkammer NUR das Fahrwerk auf Dein Gewicht anpasst





nothing schrieb:


> Wenn die Spacer eingebaut sind, musst Du trotzdem korrekt den Sag einstellen, zwar mit weniger Druck, aber halt auf Dein Körpergewicht angleichen.
> Die Kennlinie veränderst Du mit den Spacern nicht, sie wird nur ein wenig nach "oben" versetzt, bleibt aber linear.
> Frag einfach mal bei TOXO nach, die erklären es Dir genau




Ja ist mir durchaus bewusst, das ich einen anderen Anfangsdruck habe wenn ich das Kammervolumen verkleinere und den gleichen SAG einstelle, man kann aber die Kennlinien nicht miteinander vergleichen wenn man von einem anderen Anfangsdruck ausgeht, es sollte auch nur theoretisch darstellen wie sich eine Luftfeder verhält.
Dein zweiter Satz ist nicht richtig, das kann ich rechnerisch belegen.


----------



## Quiesel (24. September 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn? Fernhilfe ist bei einer Fahrwerksabstimmung unmöglich, das muss man vor Ort lösen da zu viele Parameter eine Rolle spielen.


Ecke Wiesbaden...genauer taunusstein...noch genauer hohenstein. Hab aber nen Auto


----------



## sirios (24. September 2013)

Hier gehts ja jetzt richtig los !

Geht lieber raus fahren, die Sonne scheint . Hab gehört man könnte das Fahrwerk dabei auch gut abstimmen


----------



## Quiesel (24. September 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn? Fernhilfe ist bei einer Fahrwerksabstimmung unmöglich, das muss man vor Ort lösen da zu viele Parameter eine Rolle spielen.


Ecke Wiesbaden...genauer taunusstein...noch genauer hohenstein. Hab aber nen Auto


----------



## undetaker (24. September 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja jetzt richtig los !
> 
> Geht lieber raus fahren, die Sonne scheint . Hab gehört man könnte das Fahrwerk dabei auch gut abstimmen


 
... sie Aussage gefällt mir!


----------



## nothing (24. September 2013)

Dann rechen mal, und schick es zu TOXO 

Kann leider nicht biken, bin erkältet 

......aber hab mein Dämpfer beim biken mit Spacern perfekt eingestellt bekommen, und die Kennlinie ist genau so linear wie vorher 




undetaker schrieb:


> Ja ist mir durchaus bewusst, das ich einen anderen Anfangsdruck habe wenn ich das Kammervolumen verkleinere und den gleichen SAG einstelle, man kann aber die Kennlinien nicht miteinander vergleichen wenn man von einem anderen Anfangsdruck ausgeht, es sollte auch nur theoretisch darstellen wie sich eine Luftfeder verhält.
> Dein zweiter Satz ist nicht richtig, das kann ich rechnerisch belegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (24. September 2013)

Hier können mal paar Kennlinien studiert werden. Die rote ist der Dämpfer.
Eine Dämpferkennlinie ist also nicht zwangsläufig linear, siehe link2.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/canyon-strive-esx-90-sl/a8031.html

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/all_mountain/rose-granite-chief-6/a14773.html


----------



## undetaker (24. September 2013)

@nothing, macht kein Sinn

@Nesium, die Kurven sind in Abhängigkeit mit dem Hinterbau zu sehen.

...wir sollten die Diskussion hier abbrechen


----------



## Chrisinger (24. September 2013)

Nochmal zum Dämpfer mit Piggy. Nach zahlreichen Mails mit Canyon hat sich rausgestellt, dass an der Box doch nichts verändert wurde. Wenn man einen Dämpfer verbaut, den sie auch getestet haben, müsste es theoretisch Garantie geben.....


----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Dämpfer mit Piggy. Nach zahlreichen Mails mit Canyon hat sich rausgestellt, dass an der Box doch nichts verändert wurde. Wenn man einen Dämpfer verbaut, den sie auch getestet haben, müsste es theoretisch Garantie geben.....



Das ist interessant, nun wärs noch klasse wenn Canyon die Dämpfer auch einnzeln verkauft, dann bekommt man einen der schon halbwegs gut auf dem Hinterbau abgestimmt ist.

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Fuzzyhead (24. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das ist interessant, nun wärs noch klasse wenn Canyon die Dämpfer auch einnzeln verkauft, dann bekommt man einen der schon halbwegs gut auf dem Hinterbau abgestimmt ist.
> 
> Danke für die Infos




ja man kann nur davon träumen.


----------



## Chrisinger (24. September 2013)

Ich stell heut Abend wenn ich Zuhause bin, mal die Mail rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nothing (24. September 2013)

hat aber doch so Spaß gemacht 




undetaker schrieb:


> @nothing, macht kein Sinn
> 
> @Nesium, die Kurven sind in Abhängigkeit mit dem Hinterbau zu sehen.
> 
> ...wir sollten die Diskussion hier abbrechen


----------



## schwed1 (26. September 2013)

Servus,

bei meinem Strive 2011 hat das Hauptlager (Schwingenlager) seitliches Spiel. Ich hab auch schon das Drehmoment von 4 Nm auf 5 Nm erhöht. Das Lager hat immer noch Spiel. Was ist zu tun ?  Brauch ich neue Lager, wenn ja welche und wo gibts diese. Sind die schwierig zu tauschen.

Gruß Schwed


----------



## sirios (26. September 2013)

Falls es hier noch jemanden gibt der Probleme mit einer knackenden Lyrik Krone hat/hatte. Ich hab meine zu Sportimport geschickt und die Kroneneinheit wurde anstandslos getauscht .


----------



## Shabba (26. September 2013)

Hab auch vor kurzem meine Fox 36 Talas wegen knacken an der Gabelkrone zu Toxo gesendet, wurde auch getauscht und gleich neue SKF Abstreiferdichtungen eingebaut.  Einfach Spitze!

Hatte aber noch Garantie!


----------



## DiHo (26. September 2013)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bei meinem Strive 2011 hat das Hauptlager (Schwingenlager) seitliches Spiel. Ich hab auch schon das Drehmoment von 4 Nm auf 5 Nm erhÃ¶ht. Das Lager hat immer noch Spiel. Was ist zu tun ?  Brauch ich neue Lager, wenn ja welche und wo gibtâs diese. Sind die schwierig zu tauschen.
> 
> GruÃ Schwed



Hallo

Hast du die Rheinefolge beim Zusammenbau beachtet?
Zuerst Imbusschraube auf Antriebsseite (Kettenseite) festziehen, dann die schwarze VerschluÃschraube der Achse, zuletzt die Imbusschraube auf der in Fahrtrichtung linken Seite anziehen.

Bei den Modellen ab 2012 ist dort eine Distanzscheibe von 0,4 bis 0,8 mm zwischen Lager/Rahmen und Schwinge verbaut (verringert wohl das Drehmoment der VerschluÃschraube).
Diese Scheibe hat das 2011er nicht.

Ansonsten sind die Lager leicht zu tauschen Nr.:61 903-V2RS und 61 902-V2RS jeweils eins. 
Die gibts bei Canyon direkt so um die 11,- Euro glaub ich, oder z.B. bei SKF normale Industrie lager mit der GrÃ¶Ãe kaufen.
Wobei das "V" fÃ¼r vollrolige Lager steht, normale KÃ¤figlager gehen da aber auch.
Die Kurbel muÃ halt komplett abgebaut werden damit man die Achse zur Seite rausziehen kann (geht nur in Richtung Kettenseite).

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## MikeVanDeike (26. September 2013)

Hi Jungs

was für ein Gabelschaft hat das 2011er Strive ES 8.0??? Will mir ne neue Kralle zulegen für die Gabel. gibt ja 2 ausführungen einmal 1,5" und 1 1/8".


----------



## DiHo (26. September 2013)

MikeVanDeike schrieb:


> Hi Jungs
> 
> was für ein Gabelschaft hat das 2011er Strive ES 8.0??? Will mir ne neue Kralle zulegen für die Gabel. gibt ja 2 ausführungen einmal 1,5" und 1 1/8".



Strive hat tapered Gabelschaft (oben 1 1/8 unten 1.5) und man braucht 1 1/8 Kralle

Grüße


----------



## MikeVanDeike (26. September 2013)

Top danke


----------



## Boardi05 (26. September 2013)

Heute hat Canyon auf FB die Liste fürs Testival durchgegeben, Strive AL 8.0 2014
Strive AL 8.0 Race 2014 hamse dabei, ich versuch infos zu den Dämpfern zu beokmmen, das Race müsste ja den Float X oder den Monarch Plus haben.


----------



## schwed1 (26. September 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hast du die Rheinefolge beim Zusammenbau beachtet?
> Zuerst Imbusschraube auf Antriebsseite (Kettenseite) festziehen, dann die schwarze Verschlußschraube der Achse, zuletzt die Imbusschraube auf der in Fahrtrichtung linken Seite anziehen.
> ...


 
Super, vielen Dank für die Infos

Die Reihenfolge hab ich beachtet. Braucht man zu Lagertauschen einen Abzieher oder Ähnliches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (26. September 2013)

Hallo

Einen Abzieher braucht man da nicht, die Lager sind nicht so stark eingepresst.
Mit einem größeren Schraubenzieher vorsichtig am äußeren Lagerring ansetzen und mit einem Hammer mit leichten schlägen von innen nach außen treiben. 
Dabei immer den Schraubenzieher um den halben Radius versetzen, damit das Lager gerade aus seinem Sitz raus kommt.

Die neuen mit einer Großen Schraube und großen Unterlagscheiben (sollten die größe des Außenrings vom Lager haben) wieder einpressen (nicht gleichzeitig sondern eins nach dem anderen), sie dürfen nur nicht verkannten.

Habe meine Lager vor 4 Wochen geprüft waren noch alle in Ordnung
Nur die Achse hatte einen leichten Grat vom Innenring des Lagers, war aber harmlos.

Grüße


----------



## MikeVanDeike (27. September 2013)

So 

Gabel-Service steht an und habe die Dichtungen nun hier liegen. Wie viel Öl kommt da jetzt rein auf beiden seiten??? Habe ein 2011er Strive 8.0 ES. Habe bei fox geguckt aber irgendwie werd ich nicht schlau aus den tabellen. kann mir jemand helfen??? Was für ein Öl am besten für die gabel??? das original fox ist mir zu teuer und habe mal glaube ich gelesen das es motoröl auch tut.

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## MikeVanDeike (27. September 2013)

ist diese im 2011er Strive 8 ES verbaut ???

47)2011 36 TALAS 160
(FIT RLC damper)

Dann wären es: 

Luftseite :15ml
Dämpferseite:25ml

Richtig???


----------



## Shabba (27. September 2013)

Mein Strive 2012 mit 36er 160mm Talas bekommt unten:

Luftseitig 15ml
Dämpferseite 30ml

aber nimm gleich Motoröl wie 5W40, dann funktionierts gleich besser


----------



## MikeVanDeike (27. September 2013)

hab noch mal nachgeschaut.

müsste dann diese hier sein oder?

47)2011 36 TALAS 160
(FIT RLC damper)

Dämpfer 25ml
Lust 15ml

ja das mit 5W40 Motoröl werd ich auch machen höre nur gutes drüber


----------



## ticris (28. September 2013)

Moin,

wer an seiner 2011er Fox Gabel herumwarten will, dem würde ich folgendes Video empfehlen. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM6ih1WevEw"]Fox Talas 32 / 36 FIT RLC Federgabelservice [HD] (english subtitles) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## tr8enduro (29. September 2013)

Ist der für die 2013 Gabeln denn so anders? Wollte jetzt bald im Winter auch mal den ersten Service machen... Hat auch einer ein gutes Video für den fox float ctd?  Oder ist das quasinder gleiche wie beim rp 23?

Und noch eine frage, helfen die Spacer jetzt die Endprogression zu erhöhen? Werde da nicht mehr ganz schlau raus  
Danke!


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2013)

Ja spacer helfen bei der endporgression. Ich war gestern beim testival in brixen und hab da mit fox/toxo gesprochen und die haben mir bestätigt dass die spacer bei der enprogression helfen. Hatte mein bike dabei, da das ctd nkcht mehr funktionierte, wurde repariert und es wurde mir auch n spacer eingebaut, damit ich mehr sag fahren kann ohne durchzuschlagen. Die mechaniker kannten alle das dämpferproblem am strive, sobald die ctd eingefahren sind, sindse auch zu weich.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisinger (29. September 2013)

Was wegen den Piggy Dämpfer raus gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2013)

Nope leider gar nix, auf FB hat Canyon geschrieben sie haben ein AL8.0 und AL8.0 Race dabei, das Race sollte ja den Monarch Plus haben und ne Pike, leider hatten sie nur das AL 8.0 dabei. Katalog hattnse nur den gleichen wie auf der Eurobike, Preise hab ich auch keinen Rausgefunden, die Typen am Stand hatten keine Infos, kannten teilweise gar nicht die 2014er Bikes. Sehr schad drum.

Bei Fox/Toxo hingegen hab ich gefragt wie es ausschaut wenn man auf den Float X wechseln will, da kann man das gleiche Tuning nehmen wie beim normalen Float, er würde nur die Boostvalve auf 220 erhöhen, ansonsten alles gleich lassen und danach mit den Spacern rumprobieren um die gewünschte Endprogression zu erreichen.


----------



## sirios (29. September 2013)

Ich war gestern das erste Mal mit dem Vivid Air unterwegs. Fand das Torque ja schon ganz nett mit dem DHX, aber gestern mit dem Vivid war das nochmal ne ganz andere Hausnummer.  Ich würde es als fundamentalen Unterschied beschreiben, hammergeil . Bin die gleichen Trails gefahren auf denen ich schon mit dem Strive unterwegs war. 

Ich hoffe, dass der Float X nicht auch zu so ner Totgeburt mutiert wie der damals hochgelobte DHX. Am DHX muss man einiges machen bis der richtig passt!


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2013)

Ich hab gestern das Slide 160 650B Carbon und das Fritz 180 26" getestet. Das Radon war n hammergeiles Bike trotz 650B (und ich hasse 650B), das Fritz hingegen war nicht so toll, es hatte aber den Float X DÃ¤mpfer verbaut. 
Das Teil funktioniert nun so wie es soll. Im Climb ist der nahezu komplett blockiert, im Trail ist er straffer als der normale Float und im Descend einfach ganz offen. Bergauf auf der Waldautobahn oder Wege mit wenig unebenheiten Climb, ansonsten Trail da wippet er auch nicht viel, Trail kann man dann bei auch bei den Wegen nehmen die Flach sind und zum runterballern dann Descend.

Ich warte nun noch n bissl und schau was preislich beim Float X passiert, aber ich bin mir relativ sicher ich wechsel. 

Bei der Gabel kann man fÃ¼r knapp 200â¬ das komplette Innenleben der 2014er holen, die sich fast gleich fÃ¤hrt wie die gelobte Pike.


----------



## Zhen (29. September 2013)

Ich bin gestern ne vorsichtige Runde mit meinem neuen Torque mit Totem, CaneCreek und Zee gefahren. Hatte die linke Hand+Unterarm noch in Gips daher konnte ich es nicht allzu sehr krachen lassen, aber es zeichnet sich jetzt schon ab: Das Teil knallt, es ist kaum zu glauben. Bloß bisschen schwer ist es


----------



## tr8enduro (29. September 2013)

Danke schonmal, hat noch einer eine Antwort zu dem Gabel Service 
Ich fahr mein strive mit ca 15 prozent sag, durchschlag hatte ich noch keinen(glaube ich) aber der sag ring rutsch oft schon fast vom kolben runter...


----------



## sirios (29. September 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern ne vorsichtige Runde mit meinem neuen Torque mit Totem, CaneCreek und Zee gefahren. Hatte die linke Hand+Unterarm noch in Gips daher konnte ich es nicht allzu sehr krachen lassen, aber es zeichnet sich jetzt schon ab: Das Teil knallt, es ist kaum zu glauben. Bloß bisschen schwer ist es



Glückwunsch zum Torque . Stell mal ein paar Bilder in die Gallerie. Würde mich interessieren wie Dein weißes so aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (29. September 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Torque . Stell mal ein paar Bilder in die Gallerie. Würde mich interessieren wie Dein weißes so aussieht



Mach ich die  Tage =) Es kommt noch ein PM-Adapter für die 203er Scheibe hinten, Leitungen müssen gekürzt werden und die FlowEX für hinten fehlt auch noch. Leider hat die Post Mist gebaut und jetzt läuft ein Nachforschungsantrag. Bis ich die habe dauert also eher noch bis zur nächsten Saison >_<


----------



## Zhen (29. September 2013)

Ok, ich konnte es nicht lassen und war wieder ne kleine Runde unterwegs  Check -> Galerie


----------



## DiHo (29. September 2013)

Hallo

kann es sein das ihr im falschen Teil des Forums unterwegs seid?
Wir wissen alle das Tourqe ist gut.
Aber dieses ständige werben fürs Tourqe müßt ihr auch bitte im Tourqe Teil
 machen.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2013)

Heute dann mal das Strive mitn Spacer getestet. Toxo hat perfekte arbeit geleistet, CTD funktioniert wieder und der Dämpfer is nun perfekt.


----------



## sirios (29. September 2013)

Sauber! Hoffentlich bleibts auch so


----------



## Micha382 (29. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja spacer helfen bei der endporgression. Ich war gestern beim testival in brixen und hab da mit fox/toxo gesprochen und die haben mir bestätigt dass die spacer bei der enprogression helfen. Hatte mein bike dabei, da das ctd nkcht mehr funktionierte, wurde repariert und es wurde mir auch n spacer eingebaut, damit ich mehr sag fahren kann ohne durchzuschlagen. Die mechaniker kannten alle das dämpferproblem am strive, sobald die ctd eingefahren sind, sindse auch zu weich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Wurde das auf Garantie gemacht?
Bin der Meinung dass bei mir die Climb-Einstellung am Dämpfer auch nicht mehr funktioniert und bin an überlegen den im November/Dezember mal einzuschicken...


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wurde das auf Garantie gemacht?
> Bin der Meinung dass bei mir die Climb-Einstellung am Dämpfer auch nicht mehr funktioniert und bin an überlegen den im November/Dezember mal einzuschicken...



Ich habs am Testival in Brixen machen lassen, die Boostvalve war im arsch, wurde schnell repariert, alle dichtungen gewechselt, öl auch gleich mit und n spacer für mehr endprogression kam auch noch rein, alles kostenlos.


----------



## Micha382 (29. September 2013)

Ok dann werde ich den Dämpfer mal vor Garantieende einschicken.
Wie stark wippt er denn jetzt noch bei funktionierendem C-Modus?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2013)

Nahezu gar nicht mehr, so wie am anfang auch, bin heut alle anstiege im trail gefahren. War super, einfach genial, so macht der dämpfer wieder n riesen spaß.

Man kann sich den dämpfer von toxo aber auch so tunen lassen, dass der climb modus einen lockout sehr nahe kommt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tr8enduro (29. September 2013)

Sind die von fox auch wieder beim dirtmasters? 
  @Boardi05
Geht das echt, dass der fast wie ein lockout ist? Muss man den dafür einschicken? Preis? Fände ich ziemlich geil, weil irgendwie ist mir das alles etwas zu nah zusammen, trail ist fast wie descend, bei climb merkt zwar deutlich, dass er nicht mehr wippt aber bei steilen stücken kommt man sich doch schonmal ganz schön zappelig vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2013)

Mit änderung von Shims und Stack soll es möglich sein, den C Modus so weit zu bringen wie beim neuen Float X, so hat es mir der Mechaniker von Toxo gesagt. Ich hatte ihn auf den Float X angesporchen und dass ich mir den eben gern holen möchte da er fast n kompletten Lockout hat, da meinte er mit Tuning komm ich billiger davon.


----------



## sirios (29. September 2013)

Ich glaube kaum, dass das nur mit dem Shims realisierbar ist. Denkt doch mal nach: Die Shims machen die Dämpfung aus und bietem dem Öl den nötigen Strömungswiderstand. Allerdings fließt das Öl immer an den Shims vorbei. Das Propedal hat früher die Shims über eine Feder nur stärker vorgespannt. Was man aber heute macht ist, dem Öl mehr oder weniger Widerstand zu bieten durch Veränderung des Bohrungsquerschnitts (man schaltet praktisch ein kleineres "Loch" vor). Bei den Topmodellen der CTD Dämpfer wird es wohl eine Mischung aus Vorspannung (über das Rädchen kann man ja die Stärke wählen) und Querschnittsveränderung (ehemaliger Propedal Schalter) sein. Die Shims spielen dabei also eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Ein Tuning des Shimstacks würde außerdem für eine dauerhaft straffere Dämpfung sorgen (je nachdem was man da verändert).


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2013)

Ich kenn mich in der Materie echt viel zu wenig aus, ich kann nur weitersagen was mir der Mechaniker gesagt hat, der meinte es wär kein Problem am normalen Float die gleichen CTD Einstellungen wie beim Float X zu haben, denn da sind die drei Stufen echt total unterschiedlich. Ob das nun bei allen Float CTD geht kann ich nicht sagen, beim CTD Trail Adjust soll das klappen, der Mechaniker meinte er hat den gleichen Dämpfer und der läuft gleich wie der Float X (also die CTD Einstellungen, Climb ca 95% Lockout, Trail sehr straff und Descend komplett offen)


----------



## sirios (29. September 2013)

Natürlich ist das möglich. Ich denk die tauschen dann aber auch die "Einsteller" aus. Dann hat das sicherlich denselben Effekt. Der "Lockout" beim Float X ist vom Aufbau nix anderes als ein Floodgate. An sich wie ein klassicher Lockout früherer Dämpfer jedoch ohne die Gefahr den Dämpfer zu beschädigen bei plötzlicher unerwarteter Beanspruchung --> Überdruckventil. Da die Dämpfer so nah beisammen liegen sollte das aber wirklich kein Problem sein. Ich denke der einzige Vorteil im Float X ist der Piggy und das daraus resultierende größere Ölvolumen, dafür ist der Preis allerdings recht saftig!


----------



## Nesium (29. September 2013)

Hallo, habe nochmal eine Dämpfer-Frage. Gemäss unterem Text müsste man doch zur
Standart Luftkammer greiffen? Ich nehme mal an dass das Strive eher eine Linieare
Kinematik hat, oder bin ich da falsch?


Um den Verstellbereich der Zugstufe (Ausfedergeschwindigkeit)  sinnvoll nutzen zu können empfiehlt sich bei den meisten Hinterbauten  den Reb  Tune analog zum  Comp Tune zu wählen.
_Der Monarch wird wahlweise mit Standard Luftkammer oder großer  Luftkammer (HV) angeboten. Die Größe der Luftkammer hat entscheiden  Einfluss auf die Federkennlinie des Dämpfers. Unter der Prämisse eine  lineare Kennlinie erhalten zu wollen, wie sie ein Stahlfederdämpfer  bietet gilt folgendes: Die Standard Luftkammer erzeugt eine progressive  Federkennlinie und passt zu Hinterbauten mit Linearer Kinematik. Die  große Luftkammer ist in der Federkennlinie linearer und empfiehlt sich  für Hinterbauten mit progressiver Kinematik._


----------



## sirios (30. September 2013)

Beim Strive sollte man ganz klar zur kleinen Luftkammer greifen. Der Hinterbau ist ziemlich linear und gegen endo sogar nochmal leicht degressiv. Seit diesem Jahr verbaut Canyon ja auch schlauerweise die Fox Dämpfer mit kleiner Kammer. Beim Monarch empfehle ich definitiv die kleine.


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. September 2013)

@sirios du hattest doch den X Fusion HRL Air Dämpfer im Strive?
wo hast du den denn bestellt und wie waren die eigenschaften von dem Dämpfer?!?


----------



## sirios (30. September 2013)

@Nouse2112 war ein Kumpel von mir. Den Vector HLR kann man ziemlich gut mit dem Double Barrel oder dem Vivid Air vergleichen. Bestellen kann man ihn bei Reset Racing 

http://www.reset-racing.de/


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. September 2013)

Cool danke! 
Passt da das lager vom Fox Dämpfer oder brauch man da nen anderes das sieht so klein uf dem bild aus?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (30. September 2013)

Die fragen  dich nach den Maßen der Büchsen und schicken dir welche mit. Machten sie bei mir auch


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. September 2013)

da hast du doch bestimmt noch die Maße  ^^


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. September 2013)

22,2x 8,0mm


----------



## Fuzzyhead (30. September 2013)

ist aber atm in 200x57 sowohl in DE als auch AT ausverkauft mit unabschätzbarer Lieferzeit


----------



## Nouse2112 (30. September 2013)

hab denen mal geschrieben die hoffen ab November ist aber noch nichts bestätigt :-( hab den jetzt erstmal vorbestellt


----------



## sirios (30. September 2013)

Gute Wahl! Ist wohl mit Abstand der beste Dämpfer den man für das Strive bekommen kann !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (30. September 2013)




----------



## Quiesel (30. September 2013)

Hier mal nen Bild von meinem Fahrwerk bei der Arbeit! ^^

und nochmal eins so bei der Action


----------



## sirios (30. September 2013)

Pump dir mal etwas Luft in den Hinterreifen !


----------



## tr8enduro (1. Oktober 2013)

Nice! Leicht flache Landung nicht wahr ?!


----------



## clemsi (1. Oktober 2013)

mal ne Frage zum XT Umwerfer:
bei mir war von "werk aus" der Trigger auf 3fach einstellt, d.h. ich hab beim wechsel vom kleinen aufs große Blatt 2 klicks gebraucht- hat mich en Weile nicht weiter gestört, weil die Schaltung ansonsten top funktioniert hat.
Seit dem ich am Trigger auf 2fach umgestellt habe, kriege ich den Umwerfer nicht mehr richtig eingestellt - die "range" ist so klein (der eine klick reicht nicht aus) dass ich entweder nicht vom großen aufs kleine oder vom kleinen aufs Große schalten kann, egal wie ich es einstelle. 
Ich habe gestern mal einen neuen Schaltzug montiert und alles von beginn an neu eingestellt, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie ich die Begrenzung vom großen Blatt richtig einstelle- die H Schraube scheint hinten in der "Luft" zu liegen, egal, wie weit ich sie reindrehe. Gibt es da einen Trick oder eine bestimmte vorgehensweise, die sich vom einstellen eines 3fachs umwerfer grundlegend unterscheidet?


----------



## sirios (1. Oktober 2013)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Nice! Leicht flache Landung nicht wahr ?!



Bei solchen Spielereien muss man sich nicht wundern wenn das Material leidet und früher oder später was zu Bruch geht. Die Gabel und wohl auch der Dämpfer gehen da richtig schön auf Block. Dem Kicker fehlte eindeutig die passende Landung!


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Oktober 2013)

Das fehlt echt die passende Landung und Fahrtechnik gehört da auch verbessert!
Gabel und Dämpfer haben da eindeutig zu wenig Luft, wenn du das öfters so springst, dann kannste die bald ersetzten, gleiche gilt für die Felge, denn da gehört viel mehr Luft in den Reifen...

Aber das Material kostet ja nix


----------



## Quiesel (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Landung ist schon angepasst worden. Ist jetzt butterweich. 
Weder Dämpfer noch Gabel sind da auf block gegangen....


----------



## Thiel (1. Oktober 2013)

Ist immer wieder erstaunlich was so manche Leute anhand eines Fotos hellsehen können


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Gabel ja, sieht man perfekt auf dem ersten Bild, die ist durchgerauscht, den 1cm den man noch von den Tauchrohren sieht ist schon zu wenig.
Aber jeder soll sein Material so fahren wie er mag, aber so brauchste dich nicht wundern wenn bald alles bei Toxo ist weils nicht mehr funktioniert, gleiche gilt für den LRS, da gehört mehr Luft in den Schlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (1. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Gabel ja, sieht man perfekt auf dem ersten Bild, die ist durchgerauscht, den 1cm den man noch von den Tauchrohren sieht ist schon zu wenig.
> Aber jeder soll sein Material so fahren wie er mag, aber so brauchste dich nicht wundern wenn bald alles bei Toxo ist weils nicht mehr funktioniert, gleiche gilt für den LRS, da gehört mehr Luft in den Schlauch.



Absolut


----------



## Quiesel (1. Oktober 2013)

Wessen lrs ist bereits im Arsch?


----------



## Thiel (1. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Gabel ja, sieht man perfekt auf dem ersten Bild, die ist durchgerauscht, den 1cm den man noch von den Tauchrohren sieht ist schon zu wenig.
> Aber jeder soll sein Material so fahren wie er mag, aber so brauchste dich nicht wundern wenn bald alles bei Toxo ist weils nicht mehr funktioniert, gleiche gilt für den LRS, da gehört mehr Luft in den Schlauch.



Wie durchgerauscht ? Da wird halt der Federweg genutzt oder darf man das nicht ? Du scheinst ja zu erkennen, das 1 cm übrig ist, also wo ist das Problem ??? Selbst wenn die Gabel ab und zu durchschlägt, macht das nichts.
Reifen verformen sich so bei härteren Landungen! Kann man selbst schlecht beobachten 
Wenn sie sich nicht verformen sollen, muss man 3-4 Bar reinpumpen wie die Jungs beim Slopestyle das machen, damit sie keine Durchschläge kassieren.
Eventuell fahren hier aber einige wirklich so viel... muss man ja leider von ausgehen, von dem was man hier so liest


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Oktober 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Wessen lrs ist bereits im Arsch?



Meiner und zwar durch n Fahrfehler, wenn du so weiterfährst kannste dich dann auch gleich dazugesellen. 

Wenn jemand solche Bilder postet wo das Material so rangenommen wird, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn da Kritik/Tipps kommen.

Wie gesagt, soll jeder fahren wie er will, aber danach kommen und Fox oder Mavic schlechtreden oder gar Canyon is dann falsch.



Thiel schrieb:


> Wie durchgerauscht ? Da wird halt der Federweg genutzt oder darf man das nicht ? Du scheinst ja zu erkennen, das 1 cm übrig ist, also wo ist das Problem ??? Selbst wenn die Gabel ab und zu durchschlägt, macht das nichts.
> Reifen verformen sich so bei härteren Landungen! Kann man selbst schlecht beobachten
> Wenn sie sich nicht verformen sollen, muss man 3-4 Bar reinpumpen wie die Jungs beim Slopestyle das machen, damit sie keine Durchschläge kassieren.
> Eventuell fahren hier aber einige wirklich so viel... muss man ja leider von ausgehen, von dem was man hier so liest



Gesund ist das nicht, wenn die Gabel durchrauscht, der letzte cm sollte immer frei bleiben denn der geht auf die Feder/Elastomer und danach gehts auf Eisen/Alu, das ist dann gar nicht gesund und schadet auch dem Rahmen. Federweg nutzen ist eines, das was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist ist mMn was anderes und falls man das Täglich fährt vllt auch das falsche Einsetzgebiet vom Strive.

Dass sich die Reifen verformen ist ja gut, das schaut aber schon sehr extrem aus, 2,5 Bar sollte man hinten schon fahren.

Meinerseits wars das.

Achja nur so zur Erinnerung, n paar Seiten weiter vorne hattest noch probleme mit Durchschlägen, so hart dass sogar Sitzstrebe und Sattelrohr Berührung hatten, was ganz eindeutig auf falsch eingestelltes Fahrwerk deutet und dass der Dämpfer so durchgerauscht ist, dass das Elasotmer am Ende des FEderwegs des Dämpfers nichts geholfen hat. Wär das Sattelrohr da nicht im Weg gwesen hätte es die Dämpferbos zerlegt. Für den Dämpfer empfehle ich da Volumenspacer, erst recht bei solchen Drops, hat man mehr Endprogression und kann trotzdem den richtigen Sag fahren.



Quiesel schrieb:


> wieso ist der rahmen nicht für dämpfer mit piggy freigegeben? Mußte jetzt doch schon ein paar mal die erfahrung machen, dass der hinterbau durchrauscht sodass der hinterbau sogar an das sitzrohr knallt. ist halt echt nur bei sehr übertriebenen sprüngen oder bei sprüngen bei denen die landung halt einfach nicht der flugbahn entspricht.
> würde diese sprünge gerne aber weiterhin nehmen  mit. auch mit diesem bike weil ich finds einfach nur klasse und bin mega zufrieden damit!
> was für möglichkeiten hab ich. gibts für den dämpfer der im 2013er 9.0 sl verbaut ist son kit wo man die endprogression verändern kann?


----------



## MojothaApe (1. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nahezu gar nicht mehr, so wie am anfang auch, bin heut alle anstiege im trail gefahren. War super, einfach genial, so macht der dämpfer wieder n riesen spaß.
> 
> Man kann sich den dämpfer von toxo aber auch so tunen lassen, dass der climb modus einen lockout sehr nahe kommt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Salve.

Was genau haben die denn an deinem Dämpfer geändert? Nur CTD repariert und nen Spacer eingebaut?

Ich habe bei den Jungs von Toxo nachgefragt ob es möglich ist meinen Dämpfer (Strive 9.0 SL) straffer zu machen bzw. so das man mehr Unterschiede zu den einzelnen Modi merkt. Als Antwort habe ich folgendes bekommen:

"Beim Kunden Valving wird das Velo City Tune geändert z.B. von M auf F und Boost Valve Tune z.B. von 175 PSI auf 200 PSI oder Rebound Tune von L für schnell auf M für langsam. Der Dämpfer wird somit straffer."

Da ich leider nicht so in der Materie drin bin, wollte ich euch (sirios & FlyingLizard, natürlich auch alle anderen) fragen ob das wirklich etwas bringt.

Danke und Gruß
Mojo


----------



## Quiesel (1. Oktober 2013)

@boardi: ja hatte ich...hab danach nochmal nachgeschaut...die entsprechenden Bilder poste ich auch noch. Hab jetzt 18 bar aufn Dämpfer ..geht gut..seit dem keinen durschlag mehr. Aber ich merk das schon wenn da was durschlägt... 
Und ja du hast recht...ich fahr im Grenzbereich...macht mir eben Spaß ...und ja du hast auch recht das ein anderes bike besser geeignet wäre ...aber ich komm echt gut mit klar.

Wieso sollte ich fox oder Canyon schlecht machen...hab doch viel Spaß damit.


----------



## nothing (1. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der SAG richtig eingestellt ist, eher die Druckstufe härter stellen 
Luft = SAG
Druckstufe = Dämpfung 

Auf "Descend" würde ich nicht springen 

Frage wäre: ist die Low und High Druckstufe bei CTD gleich?





Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das fehlt echt die passende Landung und Fahrtechnik gehört da auch verbessert!
> *Gabel und Dämpfer haben da eindeutig zu wenig Luft*, wenn du das öfters so springst, dann kannste die bald ersetzten, gleiche gilt für die Felge, denn da gehört viel mehr Luft in den Reifen...
> 
> Aber das Material kostet ja nix


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Oktober 2013)

MojothaApe schrieb:


> Salve.
> 
> Was genau haben die denn an deinem Dämpfer geändert? Nur CTD repariert und nen Spacer eingebaut?
> 
> ...



Bei mir wurde das CTD repariert, da es scheints einen der vielen Gummiringe der Boostvalve verkeilt hat und somit zwischen CTD kein unterschied mehr war, das drehen am Hebel war komplett sinnlos.

Zudem wurde mir der zweitkleinste Spacer eingebaut um n bissl mehr Endprogression zu haben und mehr Sag fahren zu können. 

Ich bekomm fahrfertig grad mal 65kg auf die Waage und musste nach ca. 500-600km den Druck im Dämpfer um einiges erhöhen, da es sonst immer durchrauschte, resultat war, das ich grad mal 5% Sag gefahren bin. 
Die Mechaniker von Toxo staunten da nicht schlecht und meinte nur da muss n Spacer rein und falls die nicht helfen dann den Boostvalvedrück erhöhen, also von 200 auf 220 oder 240.



Quiesel schrieb:


> @boardi: ja hatte ich...hab danach nochmal nachgeschaut...die entsprechenden Bilder poste ich auch noch. Hab jetzt 18 bar aufn Dämpfer ..geht gut..seit dem keinen durschlag mehr. Aber ich merk das schon wenn da was durschlägt...
> Und ja du hast recht...ich fahr im Grenzbereich...macht mir eben Spaß ...und ja du hast auch recht das ein anderes bike besser geeignet wäre ...aber ich komm echt gut mit klar.
> 
> Wieso sollte ich fox oder Canyon schlecht machen...hab doch viel Spaß damit.



Ist echt nichts persönliches an meiner Kritik dabei gwesen. Mir tut es halt n bissl weh wenn ich sehe wie nahe am Genzbereich das Bike bewegt wird. N bissl mehr Luft in der Gabel und Reifen und n Spacer im Dämpfer würden nicht schaden. 

Damit warst nicht du pers gemeint, aber allgemein isses oft so, dass die Leute das Material Falsch oder am Limit fahren und sich dann wundern wenn es nicht auf Garantie repariert wird.


----------



## clemsi (1. Oktober 2013)

ich versteh die ganze aufregung hier auch nicht- ihr geht ja ab, als wäre er euch über die füße gefahren. bleibt mal locker ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (1. Oktober 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zum XT Umwerfer:
> bei mir war von "werk aus" der Trigger auf 3fach einstellt, d.h. ich hab beim wechsel vom kleinen aufs große Blatt 2 klicks gebraucht- hat mich en Weile nicht weiter gestört, weil die Schaltung ansonsten top funktioniert hat.
> Seit dem ich am Trigger auf 2fach umgestellt habe, kriege ich den Umwerfer nicht mehr richtig eingestellt - die "range" ist so klein (der eine klick reicht nicht aus) dass ich entweder nicht vom großen aufs kleine oder vom kleinen aufs Große schalten kann, egal wie ich es einstelle.
> Ich habe gestern mal einen neuen Schaltzug montiert und alles von beginn an neu eingestellt, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie ich die Begrenzung vom großen Blatt richtig einstelle- die H Schraube scheint hinten in der "Luft" zu liegen, egal, wie weit ich sie reindrehe. Gibt es da einen Trick oder eine bestimmte vorgehensweise, die sich vom einstellen eines 3fachs umwerfer grundlegend unterscheidet?



Hallo
 Ist das der Original Umwerfer? Normalerweise ist da ein zweifach Umwerfer verbaut. Der Trigger geht glaube ich immer 2 oder 3-fach.
Und normalerweise muß man nur einmal drücken zum schalten.
Grüße


----------



## rico09 (1. Oktober 2013)

@Quiesel beide bilder echt fett  einer der mal richtig mit dem bike umgeht  let it fly!  halt nur des mit Luft kontrolliern wea nit so a letzte Idee  wenns passt, dann teiflisch große kräfte


----------



## DiHo (1. Oktober 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> mal ne Frage zum XT Umwerfer:
> bei mir war von "werk aus" der Trigger auf 3fach einstellt, d.h. ich hab beim wechsel vom kleinen aufs große Blatt 2 klicks gebraucht- hat mich en Weile nicht weiter gestört, weil die Schaltung ansonsten top funktioniert hat.
> Seit dem ich am Trigger auf 2fach umgestellt habe, kriege ich den Umwerfer nicht mehr richtig eingestellt - die "range" ist so klein (der eine klick reicht nicht aus) dass ich entweder nicht vom großen aufs kleine oder vom kleinen aufs Große schalten kann, egal wie ich es einstelle.
> Ich habe gestern mal einen neuen Schaltzug montiert und alles von beginn an neu eingestellt, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie ich die Begrenzung vom großen Blatt richtig einstelle- die H Schraube scheint hinten in der "Luft" zu liegen, egal, wie weit ich sie reindrehe. Gibt es da einen Trick oder eine bestimmte vorgehensweise, die sich vom einstellen eines 3fachs umwerfer grundlegend unterscheidet?



Kette vorne auf kleinstes hinten auf größtes Blatt.
Zug lösen und Umwerfer mit L Schraube so einstellen das die Kette an der Innenseite (in Fahrtrichtung links am Umwerfer) gerade vorbei geht.
Trigger auf kleinste Kettenblatt Einstellung und Zugspanner am Trigger so reindrehen das nach beiden Seiten noch gedreht werden kann.
Zug leicht straff wieder anschrauben.
jetzt H Schraube rausdrehen und mit Trigger einmal Schalten und die Kette müßte aufs größere Blatt springen zusätzlich hinten aufs kleinste Ritzel schalten.
Danach mit der H Schraube den Umwerfer so einstellen das die Kette an der Außenseite gerade so vorbei geht. Das müßte dann auch gleich der Anschlag für den Umwerfer sein.
Ich hoffe mal das war richtig so...
Grüße


----------



## nothing (2. Oktober 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Hier mal nen Bild von meinem Fahrwerk bei der Arbeit! ^^
> 
> und nochmal eins so bei der Action


----------



## clemsi (2. Oktober 2013)

@ DiHo

Danke!

Ich habe halt anch dem umschalten von 3 auf 2fach versucht, den Umwerfer so einzustellen, dass er in jeder Schaltkombination schleiffrei ist- was aber anscheinend nicht möglich ist (ging mit 3fach davor). 
Den L Anschlag habe ich nun so eingestellt, dass die Kette bei kleinem Blatt/großem Ritzel ganz leicht am inneren Blech schleift- nur so schaffe ich es, die Kette aufs große BLatt zu schalten.

Gibts hier eigentlich jemand, der sein 2x10 Strrive auf 1x10 umgebaut hat?


----------



## Itekei (2. Oktober 2013)

Hat mir jemand zufällig gerade Länge und rise des RF Turbine Vorbaus am 9.0 SL in Rahmengröße L? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nothing (2. Oktober 2013)

70mm glaub....




Itekei schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand zufällig gerade Länge und rise des RF Turbine Vorbaus am 9.0 SL in Rahmengröße L? Danke!


----------



## Nesium (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich weis das hat hier nichts zu suchen, aber das müsst ihr sehen. Gleich 4 Stück in der selben Kurve rausgehauen.

http://www.blick.ch/life/diese-biker-haben-mehr-glueck-als-verstand-id2462017.html


----------



## Nouse2112 (2. Oktober 2013)

krass


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Oktober 2013)

@Nesium: Das gleiche Video gab´s Tage zuvor auf IBC 



Nesium schrieb:


> Ich weis das hat hier nichts zu suchen, aber das müsst ihr sehen. Gleich 4 Stück in der selben Kurve rausgehauen.
> 
> http://www.blick.ch/life/diese-biker-haben-mehr-glueck-als-verstand-id2462017.html


----------



## RobG301 (2. Oktober 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand zufällig gerade Länge und rise des RF Turbine Vorbaus am 9.0 SL in Rahmengröße L? Danke!



Ja sind 70mm! Sind es beim L immer!

Lässt sich aber auch mit 50er, steilerem Winkel des Vorbaus und höherem Lenker-Rise fahren! Geschmackssache!


----------



## kraft_werk (2. Oktober 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich jemand, der sein 2x10 Strrive auf 1x10 umgebaut hat?



Jupp, den gibt´s 
..läuft super! 

EDIT: Hier mein Setup:
*Rahmen:* Canyon Strive 2012
*Kurbel:* Race Face Atlas 3x10
*Kettenblatt:* Race Face Single Narrow Wide 30t (LK104)
*Kette:* Dura Ace CN9000 11speed
*Kassette:* Shimano XT 11-36 (ohne 17er Ritzel) + Mirfe 42er Ritzel
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XT - RD-M780 GS


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Oktober 2013)

Das 2013er AL8.0 kann man nun in schwarz bestellen.


----------



## Gmias (3. Oktober 2013)

hallo zusammen. Welches Steuersatzunterteil muss ich fürs Strive bestellen? bzw. welche Maße und was für eine Art von Lager ist das? Bei mir hat das Spiel.


----------



## Quiesel (3. Oktober 2013)

So nun hab ichmal die Bilder von der Macke aufbereitet ^^




































Alsoan derBox ist nichts verbogen... aber es schein schon so, dass das ganze System flext...was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist...
wahrscheinlich stammt das noch davon, wo ich weniger luft gefahren bin...hab mich ja anfangs an dem Sag orientiert, als ich den dämpfer mit luft bestückt habe.. das hat ja gar nicht gepasst... bin ja mittlerweile bei 18 bar bei 73kg geschätztem Kampfgewicht mit ausrüpstung. sag hab ich nicht mehr wirklich aber der spricht trotzdem noch gut an...denke aber ich werde dann wohl auf nen spacer zurückgreifen mpssen.
  @Boardi05: wie zufrieden bisste denn jetzt? hast ja jetzt auch nen spacer oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir schauts auch so aus, nur is der weiÃe strich am sitzrohr nicht so dick, damals entstanden als ich die felge hinten gekillt hab, habs nun Ã¼bermalt und es passt wieder, also Sitzstrebe und Sattelrohr hatten keinen kontakt mehr.

Wie du siehsts, ist das Tauchrohr ja auf deinen Bildern nicht ganz drinnen, das letzte StÃ¼ck geht so weit mir bekannt ist Ã¼ber Elastomer/Feder damit es nicht direkt auf Block (Eisen auf Eisen) geht.

Ich hab fahrfertig um die 65kg, anfangs gings mit dem SAG ganz gut, durchgegrauscht ist auch nix, so nach ca 500km musste ich dann aber den Druck von 12-13 Bar auf gut 15-17Bar hochschrauben, SAG war nun fast keiner mehr, DÃ¤mpfer sprach aber noch gut an und DurchschlÃ¤ge gabs keine mehr. Danach fing an das CTD zu spinnen und 1-2 Wochen danach gabs den Crash mit mÃ¤chtigem Durchschlag, Abdruck am Sattelrohr und zerstÃ¶rtem Hinterrad. 
Letzte Woche wie schon geschrieben, beim Testival zu Toxo, CTD repariert und 2. kleinster Spacer rein. 
Nun fahr ich laut SAG-Monitor den richtigen SAG und auch bei nem Drop mit vermurkster Landung (hab nicht richtig mit den Beinen mitgefedert) im Flat blieb der Gummiring schÃ¶n auf hÃ¤lfte der Kashima Beschriftung, also noch im grÃ¼nen Bereich. Wieviel Druck im DÃ¤mpfer ist kann ich nicht sagen, da haben die Mechaniker das Fahrwerk eingestellt als ich das Rad abgeholt hab und hab nicht auf die Pumpe geschaut.

Die ca. 50â¬ der Spacer wÃ¼rd ich investieren, zwar hat Canyon nachgebessert, aber es war wohl n bissl zu wenig, in Punkto straffere DÃ¤mpfer. Bei mir war nach den ersten 500-600km eine ErhÃ¶hung des Drucks notwendig, scheint also dass mein DÃ¤mpfer nach dem Einfahren wohl weicher geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (3. Oktober 2013)

ja den eindruck hab ich auch, dass der dämpfer weicher geworden ist. aber das ist ja auch ein stück weit normal...heißt ja, dass gabel und dämpfer eingefahren werden müssen.

das mit den spacern werde ich mal angehen... .... müssen.... :S ...

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder zum anschauen 












































































Strive fahren bockt hart ...ich geh jetzt auch direkt raus Fahrrad fahren! 


hoffe ihr hattet spaß beim bilder schauen!


----------



## Zhen (3. Oktober 2013)

Tolle Bilder! =)


----------



## Shabba (3. Oktober 2013)

Zur Info: Ich fahr nen 2012er Strive mit 36 Fox und RP32 mit noch großer Kammer (also alte Version).
Hab meine kleine Luftkammer mit der CD Spindel zu 3/4 zu gemacht und mir noch einen Spacer gedreht der dem großen Spacer gleich kommt. 

Fahr seit 3 Monaten nun das Setup und bin nun sehr zufrieden.Die 36er Fox passt nun sehr gut zum Dämpfer. Luftdruck am Dämpfer liegt zwischen 160-170 psi.

Fahrfertig zwischen 80-83kg.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Strive, ler

ich fahr das 9.0 2013 seit 3 Wochen.
Habe heute die 4 Tour gefahren.
Der Dämpfer verliert jetzt schon Oel.
Wie schaut das bei euch aus.

Gruß Joe


----------



## Zhen (3. Oktober 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Hallo Strive, ler
> 
> ich fahr das 9.0 2013 seit 3 Wochen.
> Habe heute die 4 Tour gefahren.
> ...



Wieviel Öl verliert er denn? Und wo?


----------



## sirios (3. Oktober 2013)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Hallo Strive, ler
> 
> ich fahr das 9.0 2013 seit 3 Wochen.
> Habe heute die 4 Tour gefahren.
> ...



Sicher dass das nicht nur Fox Float Fluid ist? Das ist blau und ziemlich zäh. Das sieht dann so was wie auf dem Bild und ist gewollt.


----------



## Gmias (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo. mein Steuersatz hat jetz merkbar spiel bekommen. Kann mir jemand einen empfehlen?


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Sicher dass das nicht nur Fox Float Fluid ist? Das ist blau und ziemlich zäh. Das sieht dann so was wie auf dem Bild und ist gewollt.



Sieht bei mir auch so aus. 8.0er Strive 2013. Aber ist das so gewollt ? Da bleibt doch dann der ganze Dreck dran hängen :-/


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja ist so gewollt, im Fox Handbuch steht auch, man soll vor jeder Fahrt das Tauchrohr reinigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Oktober 2013)

ok, das beruhigt mich ... es gilt doch immer wieder RTFM . Sauber gemacht hab ich vor jeder Fahrt. Wenn auch sonst der Dreck dran bleibt am Radl, aber Antrieb und Federung sind Blitzeblank.

Danke für die schnelle Aufklärung .


----------



## Chicane (4. Oktober 2013)

Gmias schrieb:


> Hallo. mein Steuersatz hat jetz merkbar spiel bekommen. Kann mir jemand einen empfehlen?



IS52/40 orig. ist dieser verbaut http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35006_40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html


----------



## undetaker (4. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

Kann mir einer mal nen tipp geben wegen der innen verlegten Züge, ich bekomme die nicht durch?!?

Gruß Legi


----------



## Trialside (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir eine Speiche zu nem Haken gebogen, ihn in den unteren Ausgang eingeführt und damit den Zug im Rohr "gefangen" und herausgezogen. Ne Lampe, um etwas zu sehen, ist da sehr hilfreich. es bleibt aber eine fummelige Arbeit.

Eine andere Variante wäre, einen Strick oben in die Eingänge einzufädeln, ihn mit nem Staubsauger unten aus dem Ausgang herauszusaugen. An den Stricken werden dann die Bowdenzüge gut (!) befestigt und durch das Rohr gezogen.


----------



## undetaker (4. Oktober 2013)

...ich hab ne Speiche genommen und einen Speichenmagnet drangesteckt, nach ca.2 1/2 Stunden hatte ich dann den Zug draußen, was eine scheiß Konstruktion.


----------



## sirios (4. Oktober 2013)

Klingt lustig! Hat sich mal jemand Gedanken gemacht warum in dem Sack mit den Schrauben so weiße durchsichtige Plastikschläuche sind? Die schiebt man man von unten über die alten Züge bis nach oben. Dann zieht man den alten Zug raus. Durch das Plastikteil kann man dann locker von oben die neuen Züge einführen ! Gar kein Akt mit der Technik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (4. Oktober 2013)

undetaker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Kann mir einer mal nen tipp geben wegen der innen verlegten Züge, ich bekomme die nicht durch?!?
> 
> Gruß Legi



Wenn du das mit den Weißen Schlauchtüllen versäumt hast dann kannst du unten die Kunststoffabdeckung (Wo die beiden Züge aus dem Rahmen kommen) aus dem Rahmen nehmen so wird das Loch größer und es geht dann einfacher.
Züge im Rahmen immer über Kreuz führen und ohne Zughülle.

Grüße


----------



## Zhen (4. Oktober 2013)

Mein Geheimtip, wenn man die weißen Überzüge mal vergessen hat: Nehmt einen Staubsauger ^^ Nen ganz dünnen leichten Faden an den Zug kleben, dann den Faden oben ins Loch friemeln und unten mit dem Staubsauger den Faden durchsaugen. Geht ganz gut, wenn mans mal raus hat


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand von euch den Sticker vom Unterrohr daheim rumliegen und könnte den mal einscannen?


----------



## Trialside (5. Oktober 2013)

Diesen?

Edit: Hier noch größer.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Oktober 2013)

Trialside schrieb:


> Diesen?
> 
> Edit: Hier noch größer.



Ne meinte den ganzen Sticker vom Unterrohr, da ich die genauen Abmessungen brauche, spiele mit dem gedanken mir einen Plotten zu lassen, da ich auch den Sticker der Gabel gegen den originalen wechseln werde.

Hatte an so was gedacht, die Schrift Canyon in Kashimabronze






oder wenn ich die Abmessungen des Racestickers bekomme, dann so


----------



## Trialside (5. Oktober 2013)

Von Abmessungen hast du aber nichts geschrieben


----------



## undetaker (5. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Klingt lustig! Hat sich mal jemand Gedanken gemacht warum in dem Sack mit den Schrauben so weiße durchsichtige Plastikschläuche sind? Die schiebt man man von unten über die alten Züge bis nach oben. Dann zieht man den alten Zug raus. Durch das Plastikteil kann man dann locker von oben die neuen Züge einführen ! Gar kein Akt mit der Technik.



...aber nur wenn man einen Sack mit dem Zeug dabei hat, gell


----------



## sirios (5. Oktober 2013)

undetaker schrieb:


> ...aber nur wenn man einen Sack mit dem Zeug dabei hat, gell



Ansonsten könnte man auch die neuen Züge oder einen Faden am alten Zug befestigen und sich so die Prozedur vereinfachen . Bringt ja allerdings nur was wenn die noch drin sind 

Was auch hilft ist das Rad an den Monatgeständer zu hängen und das Vorderrad stark anzuheben so dass das Unterrohr fast senkrecht steht. Das vereinfacht es extrem die Züge nach unten durchzufummeln wenn man keine Einfädelhilfe hat.


----------



## schwed1 (5. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

hab heute meine Hauptschwingenlager getauscht, ging ganz gut. Da ja der Antieb runter muss hab ich auch gleich die Tretlager ausgebaut und sauber gemacht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf der Kettenblattseite zwischen Lagerschale und Rahmen ein schwarzer Kunststoffring oder ist es auch evt. eine Dichtung vorhanden ist. Auf der anderen, der linken Seite ist der Kunsstoffring nicht vorhanden. Gehört sich das so oder hab ich den schon beim ersten mal sauber machen verloren. In den Explosionszeichnungen auf der Canyon Seite hab ich nichts gefunden. Kann evl. mal jemand nachschauen. Strive 7.0 2011.

Danke Gruß schwed


----------



## grobi59 (5. Oktober 2013)

Das muss so, das ist ein Spacer, der dazu da ist damit das Tretlager auf eine Gesamtbreite von 73mm kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (5. Oktober 2013)

@Quiesel
echt coole Bilder !

Hier mal mein Haufen 
Neu die Reverb...

















macht immer noch Spass ....


----------



## clemsi (6. Oktober 2013)

lol, der hund im ersten bild... (ist doch einer?) :-D
Radel is klasse- gefällt!

edit:

mal ne Frage in die Runde:

habt ihr noch n zusätzliches Bike fürs grobe?
Ich bin ja gerade hin und hergerissen, ob ich das Strive behalten soll (BigBike oder Freerider dazu) oder gegen ein "potenteres" Enduro tauschen soll; war jetzt dieses Jahr nich so oft im Park, aber das wird sich auf jeden Fall häufen die nächste Saison...


----------



## robseng (6. Oktober 2013)

Steh vor genau der gleichen Entscheidung......entweder im Winter was gebrauchtes oder ein frx (dhx) neu.......will mein Strive aber nicht hergeben, fürs Touren genau richtig für mich


----------



## Mavy (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir irgendwann noch ein Yt Tues dazu gekauft. Günstigste Variante und ich muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt. Das Strive litt doch zu sehr unter den Bedingungen mit dem ich es konfrontiert habe


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. Oktober 2013)

ich fahre mit meiner karre alles, park,touren etc...


----------



## Flachgauer05 (6. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

hier mal mein vorläufig fertiges Projekt...









ich weiß das komplett schwarz nicht jedermanns Sache ist...
habe extra probiert schwarz Ton in Ton glänzend / matt weiter zu führen um es nicht zu nüchtern zu haben
wenn man es wirklich konsequent umsetzen möchte wird es schwerer als gedacht, 
fängt schon an mit der schwarzen KMC Kette bis hin zu einer Gabel mit schwarzen Tauchrohren ( Danke an RockShox ;-) )

Suche nur mehr ein ordentlichen Dämpfer, der ebenfalls komplett schwarz ist...


----------



## sirios (6. Oktober 2013)

Kommt immer drauf an wieviel man im Park unterwegs ist. Das Strive ist ein ausgezeichnetes Tourenbike mit dem man es auch mal schön krachen lassen kann. Ist man aber häufiger im Park und will dort auch gescheit unterwegs sein sollte man sich überlegen ein zweites Gefährt anzuschaffen oder das Bike eventuell zu wechseln.


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. Oktober 2013)

@Flachgauer05
schicke karre,
sieht echt heiß aus !
black is beautiful


----------



## -Chris84- (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi, mir ist heute beim sauber machen aufgefallen das der Gummi der Kettenführung nach gerade mal 250km schon ordentlich gelitten hat! Muß das so sein?

Wenn ich so bedenke was ich noch fahren möchte ist der in ein zwei Monaten komplett durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StereoBifi (7. Oktober 2013)

Meiner schaut leider genauso aus, wenn nicht noch schlimmer!
Bin aber bei ca600km


----------



## -Chris84- (7. Oktober 2013)

Hab aber bedenken das es beim schalten Probleme geben könnte. Momentan bin ich vorne auf dem größeren Blatt unterwegs, das zeichnet sich auch auf diesem Gummi ab. Irgend wann will man ja mal was steiles fahren und dann springt vlt die Kette nicht rüber?

Zu mal so ein Gummi da nicht wirklich angebracht ist ein Hartplaste einsatz wäre bestimmt besser.


----------



## sirios (7. Oktober 2013)

Mach doch mal die Schraube auf und dreh den Gummi. Dann schafft der sich von der anderen Seite auch etwas ab.


----------



## -Chris84- (7. Oktober 2013)

naja wenn es danach geht werd ich mir wohl eher ein Kunststoffteil drehen. War ja auch nur eine Frage weil 200km sind ja nichts und das Bike war auch nicht billig


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich müsst meine mal anguggn, die schaut doch noch relativ normal aus, die kleine stufe ist ja auch bei der neuen Rolle drinnen


----------



## -Chris84- (7. Oktober 2013)

Ah ok ! da war ich mir eben nicht sicher ob es am Anfang eine Fläche war oder ob dort eine Stufe drin ist, Hab da auch keine Detail bilder gefunden. Dann ist es ja noch im Rahmen , also weiter fahren und beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2013)

Da is original ne Stufe drinnen, sollte ja die gleiche Führung sein wie bei mir (e13 TRS)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a98266/fuehrungsrolle-trs-dual-trs-dual.html


----------



## -Chris84- (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja so eine ist das ! die sieht ja auf dem Bild recht stabil aus, vlt ist es auch nur die obere Schicht die sich da ablöst . Danke erst mal kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen


----------



## Mecka-Joe (7. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Sicher dass das nicht nur Fox Float Fluid ist? Das ist blau und ziemlich zäh. Das sieht dann so was wie auf dem Bild und ist gewollt.



Bei mir schaut das bei weitem nicht so schlimm aus.



Hier die Antworten von Canyon zu meinem Problem.

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 03. Oktober 2013 und Ihrer Anfrage.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Strive entschieden haben. Ein leichter Ölaustritt ist bei einem Hinterbaudämpfer normal. Es handelt sich hierbei um Schmieröl, das zu viel bei der Montage eingefüllt wurde:

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=153&page=1

Gerne können Sie uns ein Foto der Problematik zusenden. Wir können dann eventuell die weiteren Schritte einleiten.
Ich hoffe, dass ich Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen konnte.


----------



## golfpilot (8. Oktober 2013)

hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem CH Strive, musste heute morgen noch kurz etwas Sonne tanken über dem Nebel.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (8. Oktober 2013)

golfpilot schrieb:


> hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem CH Strive, musste heute morgen noch kurz etwas Sonne tanken über dem Nebel.



 Meinen Neid hast du für die herrliche Kulisse


----------



## -Chris84- (9. Oktober 2013)

Juhu es gibt doch noch jemand der ein Weißes Strive fährt  sehr schickes Bild



golfpilot schrieb:


> hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem CH Strive, musste heute morgen noch kurz etwas Sonne tanken über dem Nebel.


----------



## Freakrr (9. Oktober 2013)

Da gibt es noch mehr davon ;-)

Schickes Foto! Auch die Mavic Laufräder kommen ja ganz gut am weißen Strive.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Oktober 2013)

@Freakrr: sag mal, was ist denn die Besonderheit bei einem Strive CH, die Luft in den Reifen , ich nix versteh


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Oktober 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @Freakrr: sag mal, was ist denn die Besonderheit bei einem Strive CH, die Luft in den Reifen , ich nix versteh



Es steht nirgends Canyon drauf sonder nur Strive, der rest ist gleich, 2012 gabs n paar Modelle in weiß die es in EU in anderen Farben gab, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Oktober 2013)

Mercy, für die Auskunft 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Es steht nirgends Canyon drauf sonder nur Strive, der rest ist gleich, 2012 gabs n paar Modelle in weiß die es in EU in anderen Farben gab, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakrr (10. Oktober 2013)

Genau wie Bordi05 schon geschrieben hat.

Ich komme nicht aus der Schweiz. Zum ende des Jahres werden die restlichen Modelle auch in DE angeboten, wie es aktuell auch der Fall ist.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Oktober 2013)

Durch die Seltenheit des Bikes, bekommt es ein Mehr an Wertigkeit 



Freakrr schrieb:


> Genau wie Bordi05 schon geschrieben hat.
> 
> Ich komme nicht aus der Schweiz. Zum ende des Jahres werden die restlichen Modelle auch in DE angeboten, wie es aktuell auch der Fall ist.


----------



## grobi59 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

was meint ihr, kann ich für mein 2013er 8.0 (snow forest )in sehr gutem Zustand noch verlangen?
Und falls einer Interesse haben sollte, schreibt mir.


----------



## LANDOs (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

an Deinem Strive wurde doch fast alles umgebaut und verändert was dran war. Du wirst einen Liebhaber finden müssen um nur Ansatzweise das wieder zu bekommen was investiert wurde.

Gruß


----------



## grobi59 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde es ja auf "original" zurückbauen.
Das ist die original Schaltung nur 400 km gelaufen und die Laufräder nur 200 km.


----------



## Micha382 (13. Oktober 2013)

Warum reduziert Canyon 2014 die Preise für das Strive? Das 8.0 ist mal gut 300 günstiger und für den gleichen Preis wie 2013 bekommt man jetzt das 8.0 Race...
Daher würde ich auch sagen dass du für dein 8.0 nicht mehr als 2000-2100 bekommst.


----------



## LANDOs (13. Oktober 2013)

Realistisch wird er bei einem kompetenten Käufer nur ca. 1700 bis 1850 Euro bekommen. Aber jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf und will das Bike egal zu was für einen Preis!


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Oktober 2013)

frage an alle: Ersatz für den Sun Ringlé Laufradsatz
Nachdem ich nun auch eine Speicher verloren habe, möchte ich den Laufradsatz wechseln. Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen dem Hope Pro2+ZTR Flow oder den DT Swiss e2000. Könnt ihr einen der beiden empfehlen oder von einem abraten?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd eher zum Hope+ZTR greifen die hier im Marktplatz vom Runterfahrer verkauft werden, minimal teurer aber leichter.

Ich hab den E2000 als zweit LRS wenns mal nur bergab geht, hab den günstig bekommen und beim runterrollen is das Gewicht ja egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man den e2000 günstig bekommt (so um die 200 Euro) dann macht man damit absolut nix verkehrt. Ich fahr den Laufradsatz nun seit 2011 und hatte nur einmal selbstverschuldet ein Problem damit (hab mich auf der X-line in Saalbach auf mein Vorderrad gesetzt...). Absolut stabil und pflegeleicht.

Wie Boardi allerdings schon gesagt hat sind die ZTR mit Hope Naben leichter und halten vermutlich ebenso gut. Sind aber nunmal auch wieder teurer.


----------



## RobG301 (14. Oktober 2013)

Die neuen Strives werden ja richtig "preiswert" verglichen mit dem aktuellen Modelljahr!

Gerade wenn man sich die Ausstattung des "Race" anschaut und dann die Differenz zum "Team", was ja auch mal ganze 200,- (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) unter dem des Vorjahres-"Race" mit XX1 liegt und das ebenfalls mit XX1 Gruppe, Fox-Federelementen und Mavic Laufsatz!

Mir würde schon der neue Rahmendekor reichen!


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2013)

Mir würd der float x reichen 
Ich bin aber froh, dass ich das 9.0sl gekauft hab, es hat ne super ausstattung, preis war ok. 2014 passt mir jetzt auf die schnelle keins der bikes, das 8er hat n lrs der nicht passt und beim race und team passt der 1x11 nicht. Mal guggn ob jemand sein float x verkauft, den noch holen und dann bin ich sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem bike, ist aber mittlerweile kein muss haben ding mehr. Mit dem spacer fährt sich das bike nun wieder super, so wie am anfang.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## valmal86 (14. Oktober 2013)

Bin ich blind oder woher habt ihr ausstattungsdetails und preise zu den 2014er canyons??


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2013)

valmal86 schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder woher habt ihr ausstattungsdetails und preise zu den 2014er canyons??



Hier die Preise







Team hat XX1, Float X und Float Kashima oder Talas Kashima Gabel, Race hat X01 Monarch Plus und Pike?, das 8.0er und 7.0er sollten 2x10 sein, wahrscheinlich beide XT Schaltung


----------



## Micha382 (14. Oktober 2013)

Wobei irgendeinen Haken muss die Sache doch haben. Sonst wird doch auch alles teurer nur die Strives werden billiger - kann ich noch nicht so ganz glauben... Zumindest nicht bei gleichbleibender Ausstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2013)

Der Dollarkusr war dieses Jahr beim einkauf der Komponenten günstiger als letztes Jahr und es ist ein 26" Bike, Canyon kann fohr sein wenn da überhaupt jemand noch kauft. 2013 hamse ja das 9.0 auch schon mitte des Jahres herabgesetzt, da sicher die verkaufszahlen nicht stimmten.


----------



## Micha382 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hmm wenn man sowas als mal vorher wüsste...
Dann hätte ich das Race zum Preis des letztjährigen 8.0 bekommen - aber scheiß drauf - hatte schon ne Saison übelst Spaß und auch als 26" knallts ordentlich


----------



## mcWolfgang (14. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich probieren sie nur ein angriff mit den alten Modellen, die Torque EX Modelle sind auch billiger als zur letzten Saison. Oder täusch ich mich?
Bei den neuen Rahmen(DHX, Spectral) muss man die alten Modelle ja attraktiv machen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand eine MAGURA WOTAN im STRIVE ausprobiert? 

Die Gabel spricht supersensibel an und ich werde sie demnächst mal ein wenig testen.

Ich werde Euch berichten..


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. Oktober 2013)

hallo striv´ler,
kann man in´s strive ohne weiteres einen dhx air 5.0 einbauen mit 200x57    ?
oder ist der hub zu viel ?
hat jemand erfahrung ?
danke....


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. Oktober 2013)

hat evtl.noch jemand für´s strive ein x12 gelbes deemax hinterrad was er loswerden will  
???


----------



## sirios (14. Oktober 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> hallo striv´ler,
> kann man in´s strive ohne weiteres einen dhx air 5.0 einbauen mit 200x57    ?
> oder ist der hub zu viel ?
> hat jemand erfahrung ?
> danke....



Passt! Hier als Beweis mein ehemaliges Strive


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. Oktober 2013)

DAAnke !!
wie gefällt dir eig. das torque ?


----------



## RobG301 (15. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der Dollarkusr war dieses Jahr beim einkauf der Komponenten günstiger als letztes Jahr und es ist ein 26" Bike, Canyon kann fohr sein wenn da überhaupt jemand noch kauft. 2013 hamse ja das 9.0 auch schon mitte des Jahres herabgesetzt, da sicher die verkaufszahlen nicht stimmten.



Zudem fehlt zum Beispiel bei beiden 9.0ern jetzt die Remote augenscheinlich zumindest für den Float X beim Team erkennt man keine!


----------



## stromb6 (15. Oktober 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> hallo striv´ler,
> kann man in´s strive ohne weiteres einen dhx air 5.0 einbauen mit 200x57    ?
> oder ist der hub zu viel ?
> hat jemand erfahrung ?
> danke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (15. Oktober 2013)

doofe frage, aber: würdet ihr es wieder tun (DHX)? Oder - sofern jetzt vor der Entscheidung- einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen?


----------



## stromb6 (15. Oktober 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> hat evtl.noch jemand für´s strive ein x12 gelbes deemax hinterrad was er loswerden will
> ???



Das Deemax ist ein vollkommen überbewertetes Laufrad mit Mickeymaus Felgenbreite. Da gibts breitere,stabilere, leichtere und haltbarere Laufräder.


----------



## sirios (15. Oktober 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> DAAnke !!
> wie gefällt dir eig. das torque ?



Ich beantworte es kurz und bündig: Strive war gut aber Torque ist besser 



clemsi schrieb:


> doofe frage, aber: würdet ihr es wieder tun (DHX)? Oder - sofern jetzt vor der Entscheidung- einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen?



Gute Frage... Sowohl @_stromb6_ als auch ich haben am Dämpfer recht viel gemacht um ihn entsprechend an Rad und Fahrstil anzupassen. Für jeden der weniger gerne bastelt empfehle ich vielleicht eher nen Monarch Plus oder nen Vector Air HLR


----------



## stromb6 (15. Oktober 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> doofe frage, aber: würdet ihr es wieder tun (DHX)? Oder - sofern jetzt vor der Entscheidung- einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen?



Hätte ich nur ein Strive würde ich den Dämpfer wieder tauschen da er im groben Gelände einfach die bessere Wahl ist (bzw. war).

Hab aber kein Strive mehr und werde auch keines mehr fahren. Der Vorteil bergauf gegenüber dem Torque ist zu gering. Bergab ist das Torque einfach überlegen. Ich werd mir wohl für 2014 ein Tourenbike mit 160 Federweg suchen und da hat Canyon nix im Angebot.


----------



## clemsi (15. Oktober 2013)

danke für die info euch beiden!

Ich finde kaum gebrauchte 200x57er Dämpfer- einen neuen will ich mir nicht holen, zumal ich eh nicht mehr so viel in das rad reinstecken will (alternative habe ich aber auch noch keine bisher)


----------



## Fuzzyhead (15. Oktober 2013)

man muss den bikemarkt überwachen, wie stasi die osis, dann findet man schon mal was nettes, erst vor 2 Tagen war nen Monarch Plus rc3 für 300 drin, mittlerweile natürlich weg, aber es gibt sie!


----------



## LANDOs (15. Oktober 2013)

Habe gesehen das beim Strive der RP23 Dämpfer mit zuerst großer Kammer (XV) Modell 2012 wieder mit einer kleinen Kammer (SV) Modell 2013 geliefert wird.​ 
Gibt es diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen wer damit (un-)glücklich ist?​


----------



## Quiesel (15. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr gesehen...bei redbull rampage war einer mit dem neuen torque dabei!  habe es hart gefeiert


----------



## Micha382 (15. Oktober 2013)

Thomas Genon nennt sich er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hier gibts Bilder, sollte man auch auch ohne FB account sehen können

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.646626258704063.1073741867.190241427675884&type=1


----------



## DiHo (15. Oktober 2013)

Warum eigentlich wird hier das Strive schlecht gemacht? (nervt dann doch ein wenig)
Und das Tourqe so gut.....
Leute ich fahre meinem Kumpel mit nem Tourqe das Weinbiet (wers kennt) rauf und runter davon.
Also was soll das?

Bei gleicher Kondition und Fahrkönnen vorausgesetzt
Bikepark (Sprüng) = Tourqe
Touren  (Weite Strecken) = Strive
so einfach stellt sich das für mich dar


----------



## DiHo (15. Oktober 2013)

Will hier keinem zu nahe treten und wenn doch Sorry...
Ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Oktober 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Leute ich fahre meinem Kumpel mit nem Tourqe das Weinbiet (wers kennt) rauf und runter davon.



Das Weinbiet muss ich auch mal mit dem STRIVE befahren


----------



## RobG301 (16. Oktober 2013)

Und wie ist die Meinung zu den "neuen" Strives?

7.0 und 8.0 ist ja praktisch identisch mit den Vorjahresmodellen!

8.0 Race und 9.0 Team sind ja quasi der Ersatz fürs 9.0 SL und alte 9.0 Race, nur dass man, wie ich finde beim 8.0 Race an der Bremse gespart hat, um die X01 verbauen zu können!


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin wirklich froh das 9.0 SL zu haben. Die neuen Modelle haben n tolles Decaldesign, bsonders in Raw und das Team und Race haben tolle Federelente, das sind eigentlich die einzigen zwei dinge die ich schöner/besser finde an den 2014er. 

Das die zwei Topmodelle nun nur noch 1x11 haben find ich n bissl blöd, aber was solls, ich hab n Kashima Blingbling Bike mit 2x10, die Einsparung der Bremse hält sich in grenzen, die 7 Trail ist fast gleich wie die X0 Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (16. Oktober 2013)

buh, das 8.0er Race ist eigentlich genau das, was ich will/brauche... ob die mein 12er in Zahlung nehmen würden...? Ich wollte eigentlich kein canyon mehr kaufen- und noch weniger noch mal ein Strive- es sollte mich jemand von diesem Wahnsinn abbringen!


----------



## Quiesel (16. Oktober 2013)

Was hast du gegen Canyon?


----------



## RobG301 (16. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich froh das 9.0 SL zu haben. Die neuen Modelle haben n tolles Decaldesign, bsonders in Raw und das Team und Race haben tolle Federelente, das sind eigentlich die einzigen zwei dinge die ich schöner/besser finde an den 2014er.
> 
> Das die zwei Topmodelle nun nur noch 1x11 haben find ich n bissl blöd, aber was solls, ich hab n Kashima Blingbling Bike mit 2x10, die Einsparung der Bremse hält sich in grenzen, die 7 Trail ist fast gleich wie die X0 Trail.



Ja bleibt halt nur der Unterschied der Felgen! 

Race mit 25er Breite laut Beschreibung und der Mavic Enduro Laufsatz hat meines Wissens hinten gar nur 19 vorne 22mm und halt die "Love or hate" Bereifung mit dem "Semislick" hinten!


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2013)

Die LRS vom Race lass ich viel besser sein als die vom Team, da hat man n gelbes Crossmax SX Vorderrad und n gelbes Crossmax ST Hinterrad mit viel schlechteren Reifen als bei den anderen Strive.

An sich wär mir aber ein EX1501 Laufrad lieber, das verbaute 1701 is auf der DT-HP gar nicht gelistet, wird wohl n Custommade für Canyon sein.


----------



## RobG301 (16. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die LRS vom Race lass ich viel besser sein als die vom Team, da hat man n gelbes Crossmax SX Vorderrad und n gelbes Crossmax ST Hinterrad mit viel schlechteren Reifen als bei den anderen Strive.
> 
> An sich wär mir aber ein EX1501 Laufrad lieber, das verbaute 1701 is auf der DT-HP gar nicht gelistet, wird wohl n Custommade für Canyon sein.



Ja fürs Spectral haben die sich laut Canyon-Mod (der hier im Forum jetzt wieder aktiv ist) auch nen Custom-Laufradsatz machen lassen.

Ja das erste was bei dem Mavic Laufradsatz runterfliegen würde ist der Reifen! Conti's haben sich einfach bei mir bewährt und die sollten ja drauf zu montieren sein (oder nicht?).

Vor allem hat man endlich mal nen durchweg stimmiges Modell für FOX-Hasser! 

Aber erstmal hoffe ich jetzt dass noch nen Platz fürs Radon Testival frei wird am Wochenende (Wetteraussichten sehen ja gut aus) und ich das Slide 160 650B mal ausgiebig testen kann (auch wenn das ja mehr dem Spectral als dem Strive ähnelt)!


----------



## clemsi (16. Oktober 2013)

Lustig, ich bin am WE auf nem Speci "Test the Best"... will mal das Enduro und das Demo anschnuppern.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2013)

Das demo fährt sich total idiotensicher, mit dem teil kommste überall runter ohne großen einsatz. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## clemsi (16. Oktober 2013)

Ist das nun gut oder schlecht? 
Mir geht es eher um die Größe: ich liege mit 185 natürlich mal wieder genau dazwischen (M und L). Ach, sorry for OT...


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2013)

Beim ersten mal wars lustig, beim zweiten mal wars dann langweilig, man sitzt drauf und den rest macht das bike, nicht gut, n bissl muss der fahrer schon auch machen. Ich bin bisher aber nur das demo als 200+ bike gefahren, hab also keinen vergleich zu anderen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DiHo (16. Oktober 2013)

Möchte jemand sein Tourqe Rahmen gegen mein Strive Rahmen tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt fang Du auch noch so an . . .


----------



## DiHo (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich will auch mal im Bikepark rumhüpfen bevor ich dafür auch noch zu alt bin


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal im Bikepark rumhüpfen bevor ich dafür auch noch zu alt bin



Bei mir hat das auch mit dem Strive geklappt


----------



## Nesium (16. Oktober 2013)

weis jemand welcher 									 																				RockShox  Monarch Plus RC3 										 dämpfer da im 8.0 race verbaut wurde, SV oder HV? nach auge finde ich könnte es der HV sein. und welcher tune? ist aber wohl nicht bekannt, oder?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das auch mit dem Strive geklappt



Bei mir auch und ich bin ebenfalls keine 20 mehr 

Aber wer kennt das nicht: Wenn man etwas will sucht man Lösungen 
( Torque ), wenn man etwas nicht will sucht man Gründe ( warum das STRIVE im Park sooo schlecht ist ) 


Ich spiele ja auch mit dem Gedanken, mir noch ein FRX zuzulegen. Allerdings würde ich das STRIVE dann behalten. Im Moment ist das aber noch ein Griff nach den Sternen.


----------



## hans7 (16. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das auch mit dem Strive geklappt



dito

für die ganzen Flow-Strecken bis Freeride geht das leicht, für kleine Sprünge ebenso, außer man wiegt vielleicht etwas viel.


----------



## grobi59 (16. Oktober 2013)

Es geht auch die Downhill Strecke.
In Winterberg habe ich einige vollausgestattete Demo und v10 "Profis" überholt und ich möchte mich nicht als sehr guten Fahrer bezeichnen.
Allerdings habe ich keinen Vergleich wie es sich mit schwererem Gerät  fahren lässt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Oktober 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal im Bikepark rumhüpfen bevor ich dafür auch noch zu alt bin



Ich glaube wir sind die erste Generation, die später mal mit dem Enduro- oder DH-Bike statt mit dem Rollator im Altersheim einzieht


----------



## DiHo (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin schon da...
Bin glaube ich wohl einer der ältesten.
Werde euch was freihalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (16. Oktober 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand am 2011er Strive die Lager der 270° Box an der Rahmenaufnahme gewechselt?
Wie bekommt man denn die beiden konusse aus dam Rahmen?


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr Ahnung was ich für mein Strive noch verlangen kann? Es ist ein 2012er ESX Sl

Gekauft August 2012

LRS ist ein Flow Ex mit Hope Naben

Bremsen wurden gegen X0 Trail getauscht

Lenker, Vorbau würde getauscht. Service wurde gemacht. Gabel war bei Toxo vor kurzem


----------



## clemsi (17. Oktober 2013)

hast du denn nun was neues in Aussicht? Fanes?


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Oktober 2013)

Das Torque trailflow lacht mich an

Ich hab es jetzt mal für 2500 in den Bikemarkt


----------



## grobi59 (17. Oktober 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Das Torque trailflow lacht mich an
> 
> Ich hab es jetzt mal für 2500 in den Bikemarkt



Den Laufradsatz würde ich aber behalten und im Trailflow weiter verwenden.


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich muss erst das Strive verkaufen bevor ich das Torque finanzieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja wenn du den alten vom Strive nicht mehr hast, is das doof.
Sonst hätte ich gesagt, den neuen von Trailflow ins Strive.


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Oktober 2013)

Nope. Was meinst du wegen Preis?


----------



## grobi59 (17. Oktober 2013)

Boar, ich hab ja letztens auch mal wegen meinem hier gefragt.
Ich glaub das ist ein recht optimistischer Preis, aber ich würd es erstmal so drin lassen.

Bei deinem würden mir besonders die Laufräder weh tun. Mal von dem Preis fürs Strive abgesehen, packst du die Charger rein und verkaufst es für 200.- weniger, ist der Verlust geringer als nochmal für 5-600 Euro neue Laufräder bauen zu lassen.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (17. Oktober 2013)

@Chrisinger:
Auch du, Brutus?


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Oktober 2013)

Mal schauen ob ich meins los bekomm


----------



## mcWolfgang (17. Oktober 2013)

Es werden ja immer mehr die aufs Torque umsteigen. Schade, irgendwann ist ja niemand mehr hier mit nützlichen Tipps und Tricks.


----------



## DiHo (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke mal das viele von den umsteigern sich mit dem Strive von Anfang an verkauft haben.
Der Bikepark und weite Sprünge locken
Aber sie werden auf längeren Touren das Strive vermissen
Ich bin schon immer dafür das man "zwei Räder zum Preis von einem Wochen" machen sollte


----------



## LANDOs (18. Oktober 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Es werden ja immer mehr die aufs Torque umsteigen. Schade, irgendwann ist ja niemand mehr hier mit nützlichen Tipps und Tricks.



Oder ebend wie alle anderen auf das Torque umsteigen. 

Das ist beim Allmountain Nerve AM aber auch so. Kann alles, aber irgendwie nichts wirklich gut. 

Gruß


----------



## BassSick (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
bin gerade schwer am grübeln welches Bike ich mir zulegen soll.
Ich bin 183cm und hab 105kg, seit 8 Jahren auf einem HT unterwegs und will jetzt umsteigen! Mit dem HT bin ich meistens in Bad Kreuznach oder im Donnersberg-Kreis auf Touren mit leichten bis mittelschweren Trails unterwegs(so schätze ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad zumindest ein). Im durchschnitt 30-50km mit bis zu 1500hm. Meine Ambitionen gehen sowohl in Richtung längere Touren, als auch Richtung den ein oder anderen Bikepark besuch(allerdings nicht um zu springen sondern mehr für flowige Trails).

Meine Tendenzen gehen vom Nerve 8/9 27,5" über Spectral 8 27,5" bis hin zum Strive 8,0 /Race  

Für das Nerve sprechen 
   - Preis, 
   - Gewicht (...und 'Vernunft', vielleicht reichen mir die 120mm völlig aus?)
   - 27,5"

Gegen das Nerve sprechen 
   - das Verhältnis von Rad- zu Fahrer-Gewicht 
   - die 120mm reichen doch nicht?

_____________________________________________

Für das Spectral sprechen
   - das ausgeglichene Verhältnis von Up / Downhill
   - 27,5"

Gegen das Spectral spricht
   - das mir die Ausstattung vom Strive 8.0 Race im gegensatz zum Spectral 8.0 besser gefällt.

_____________________________________________

Für das Strive sprechen
   - Stabilität
   - mehr Reserven

Gegen das Strive sprechen
   - mehr Gewicht (ich würde die 400g zwischen Spectral 8.0 und Strive 8.0 Race bei meinem Gewicht aber locker verschmerzen können, allerdings das Strive 8.0 ohne Race wäre 1,2kg schwerer...puh)
   - Uphill-/ Tourentauglichkeit (besonders auf das Race Modell bezogen. Pike Solo Air)


Ich bin eigentlich schon seit es die ersten Bilder des Spectral gab, verliebt auf de ersten Blick, aber da ich eindeutig zu wenige Fullys (0) gefahren bin und die Investition für mich enorm ist, will ich natürlich das bestmögliche für meine Bedürfnisse/Geldbörse rausholen und mich nicht für das 'schönste' entscheiden!

Also:
1. Wie schätzt ihr die Uphill- und Tourentauglich  das Strive 8.0 Race ein? Pike RCT3 Solo Air mit 1x11
2. Ist das Strive durch seine stabilere Bauweise eher für mein Gewicht geeignet und ist es dadurch (Federelemente, Rahmen, LR) auch länger haltbar? z.B. Pike RCT3 Solo Air vs. Revelation RCT3 Solo Air(hat das Spectral EX keine Dual Position, beschreibung etwas buggy )? oder Fox 32 vs 34?
3. Welches Modell (gerne auch mit Modifikationsvorschlägen) würdet ihr mir, bei einem Budget von MAX 3k (weniger ist mir natürlich lieber), empfehlen? Ich brauche nicht die leichtesten Teile. Funktionalität, Stabilität, Haltbarkeit und Wartungsarm sind mir wichtiger wie hier oder da ein paar Gramm weniger....

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!

Grüße Johnny


----------



## waldi28 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Ich bin mit meinem Strive sehr zufrieden, und werde es sicherlich nicht gegen ein Torque tauschen, da ich damit nicht in den Park gehen möchte.
Ich denke aber, dass du mit 105 kg Probleme mit dem Hinterbau bekommen könntest. Ich habe bei gleicher Größe 83 kg und der Hinterbau funktioniert noch sehr gut, aber sehr viel mehr dürfte es glaube ich nicht sein.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (18. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bin mit dem strive echt mega zufrieden! ...und ich bin gut am springen! 
Werde mir zwar höchstwahrscheinlich auch ein torque kaufen...aber dann das dhx ... Und das strive wird bleiben! Ich find das bike hält auch optisch einfach nur schön! <3 
Das strive Geb ich nichtmehr her!


----------



## mcWolfgang (18. Oktober 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das viele von den umsteigern sich mit dem Strive von Anfang an verkauft haben.
> Der Bikepark und weite Sprünge locken
> Aber sie werden auf längeren Touren das Strive vermissen
> Ich bin schon immer dafür das man "zwei Räder zum Preis von einem Wochen" machen sollte


 

Ich denke es ist wohl einfach so, dass man durch das Strive überhaupt erst mal dazu kommt in den Bikepark zu gehen. War bei mir auch so, das macht schon Laune. Allerdings fahr ich zu viel Touren, da macht das Strive schon mehr sinn wie das Torque. Ich halte es eher wie du, am besten noch ein Zweites!
Ich könnte ja bei Canyon mal anfragen ob es einen Treue Rabatt oder so gibt! Ein DHX würde mir schon auch gut stehen.


----------



## clemsi (18. Oktober 2013)

Bei 3000â¬ wÃ¼rde ich mir ganz klar das Strive 8.0 Race holen- finde die Ausstattung sehr gelungen diesmal. Die Absenkfunktion ist bei 1x11 eh hinfÃ¤llig- da, wo du die Gabel absenken mÃ¼sstest, trittst du eh nicht mehr hoch . 
105 kg sind jedoch schon ne Nummer - ich weiÃ nicht, wie sich der neue Monarch plus im Hinterbau macht. 
Wohnst du weit von Koblenz weg? Ich wÃ¼rde dir raten, die verschiedenen Modelle mal probe zu fahren- und auch mal aufs torque zu sitzen.


----------



## Kolja_ (18. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hatte Anfang 2012 auch noch 112kg Lebendgewicht (plus Klamotten, Trinkrucksack), den Monarch aufs Maximum aufgepumpt und das ging schon. Dabei aber keine großen Sprünge gemacht (weil ich nicht wirklich springen kann).

Verzeih mir den Seitenhieb, aber ich weiß, wovon ich rede: bei dem Körpergewicht muss man sich nicht wirklich Gedanken ums Radgewicht machen. Da sollte eher zählen: "Mehr Gewicht hält mich auch aus". 

Und als Ansporn: Mit 85kg fährt sich das Strive deutlich besser.  Aber ich habe immer noch 250psi im Dämpfer!

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## Stubatzel (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi, also ich kann dir das Strive uneingeschränkt auch für Touren empfehlen. Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich den Fokus mehr auf Stabilität legen und da ist das Strive imho auch vorne bei deiner Auswahl!


----------



## BassSick (18. Oktober 2013)

erstmal Danke für eure Antworten 
 @waldi28: danke für die Info. 
Welchen Dämpfer fährst du? 
Gibt es Leute in meiner Gewichtsklasse die das bestätigen können?
Wenn ja, muss ich Fettabsaugen oder ein anderes Modell/Dämpfer wählen?
 @clemsi: das Race gefällt mir auch gut, aber am Berg absteigen... nö, so flexibel sollte es schon sein. 
Hat jemand zum Monarch Dämpfer auf > 100kg Erfahrungen? 
Wie verhält es sich dann mit dem Gewicht bei den Nerve/Spectral Modellen?
Die fahrt nach Koblenz ist schon für nächstes WE geplant, allerdings werde ich dort kein Spectral/Nerve 27,5" antreffen  Werden erst im Januar im Showroom stehen. Strive und Torque werden aber probegefahren!


----------



## Kolja_ (18. Oktober 2013)

BassSick schrieb:


> Gibt es Leute in meiner Gewichtsklasse die das bestätigen können?
> 
> Hat jemand zum Monarch Dämpfer auf > 100kg Erfahrungen?


Siehe mein Post.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Oktober 2013)

Bei 100kg und mehr würd ich beim den Foxdämpfern mit Spacer rumprobieren. 

Ich bin mit knappen 65kg Fahrfertig relativ leicht, aber nach ca. 500km musste ich auch n Spacer reinmachen, da der Dämpfer deutlich weicher wurde (Float CTD)


----------



## manfredowitsch (18. Oktober 2013)

Servus BassSick!
Wir spielen fast in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse und ich stellte mir die gleiche Frage vor ein paar Wochen. Schwankte zwischen Strive und Torque. Hab dann die Mannschaft von Canyon angeschrieben und die haben mir eindeutig zum Torque geraten. 
Ich habe auch mehr vertrauen zu einer 36iger Gabel als zu einer 34iger. Das Torque ist auch steifer gebaut und gibt mir Sicherheit auf längeren Ausfahrten. 
Ist dann das Torque Alpinist geworden.

Das Mehrgewicht beim Radl spielt keine Rolle. Hier kann ich bei mir selber am Besten einsparen. Ist zwar hart vor Weihnachten, doch jeder Anstieg motiviert erneut!
lg
manfredowitsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (18. Oktober 2013)

BassSick schrieb:


> 3. Welches Modell (gerne auch mit Modifikationsvorschlägen) würdet ihr mir, bei einem Budget von MAX 3k (weniger ist mir natürlich lieber), empfehlen? Ich brauche nicht die leichtesten Teile. Funktionalität, Stabilität, Haltbarkeit und Wartungsarm sind mir wichtiger wie hier oder da ein paar Gramm weniger....
> Grüße Johnny



Obwohl ich mit dem Strive sehr zufrieden bin würde ich dir das Spectral empfehlen. Mein Fahrprofil ist deinem sehr ähnlich und ich würde mittlerweile auch das Spectral kaufen. Das Strive ist und bleibt ein Enduro. Es ist also eher fürs Hinunterfahren als fürs Hinauffahren. Wenn Leute sagen, dass das Tourque gleich gut bergauf geht wie das Strive oder das Strive gleich gut wie ein AM dann ist das eine sehr subjektive Einschätzung. In deren Überlegung bekam dann die bessere bergabperfomance Überhand 

Vor allem wenn du bedenken bezüglich dem Gewicht hast, greif zum Spectral EX (3099 denk ich). Da hast du einen Dämpfer mit Piggy Back und im Falle das dir die Geometrie (welche viiiiiiieeeeel moderner als die des Strive ist) zu Tourenlastig wird kannst du mit einer längeren gabel bzw einem variablen Steuersatz (+- ca. 1° Lenkwinkel) super Einfluss nehmen. 

Das Spectral wurde auch hier auf MTB News schon kurz angetestet und es wurde dem rad tolles bergab Verhalten mit sehr guter Kennlinie mit Durchschlagschutz attestiert. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/10/roc-d´azur-2013-schnelltest-canyon-spectral-al-9-0-sl/

"Eine leicht progressive Dämpferanlenkung sorgt für ein sehr feines  Ansprechverhalten und gleichzeitig große Reserven, sodass man die  Fahrwerkscharakteristik durchaus als Freeride-lastig empfindet, und der  subjektive Eindruck entsteht, man reite auf deutlich mehr als 140mm Hub.  Durch die Progression sackt das Heck nicht weg und sorgt für  effizienten Vortrieb. Beim Klettern auf technischen Anstiegen leistet  das Hinterrad hervorragende Traktionsarbeit."

"Das Spectral AL mutiert dann schnell zum Spaßgerät und dringt weit in Enduro-Terrain vor."

Wenn du große Zweifel hast dann vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Testbericht abwarten. Um das Rad wird es denk ich viel wirbel geben ist es doch so ein bisschen der 27,5'' Nachfolger des AM.

Ich hoffe meine Einschätzung hat dich weiter gebracht


----------



## valmal86 (18. Oktober 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> Bei 3000 würde ich mir ganz klar das Strive 8.0 Race holen- finde die Ausstattung sehr gelungen diesmal.



Da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht, jedoch ist noch niemand wegen der Ausstattung mit einem Rad glücklich geworden. Das Einsatzgebiet muss passen und wenn Touren mit 1500hm und 50km + Flowstrecken ohne Sprünge im Bikepark anstehen, dann ist das Strive überdimensioniert im Vergleich zum Spectral


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Oktober 2013)

Das Radon 650B 160mm Carbon könnte auch noch ne alternative sein, das kommt aber erst ende Oktober auf die Homepage. Ich konnte es ande September fahren und muss sagen, es ist echt n gutes Bike, bergab machts richtig spaß, es fährt sich fast so verspielt wie das Strive, bergauf geht es auch extrem gut. Ich war echt begeistert vom Bike und ich bin eigentlich ein 650B und 29er hasser, da ich bisher immer das Gefühl hatte auf Stelzen zu fahren, das war beim Radon aber nimmer der fall.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Oktober 2013)

BassSick schrieb:


> Gibt es Leute in meiner Gewichtsklasse die das bestätigen können?
> Wenn ja, muss ich Fettabsaugen oder ein anderes Modell/Dämpfer wählen?


 

Fahre das Strive (2012) momentan mit diesem Dämpfer: x-fusion vector hlr air. Das ganze funktioniert mit einem Körpergewicht von 108kg ganz akzeptabel, mehr aber auch nicht (meine Meinung). Fettabsaugen ist daher nicht unbedingt angesagt 

Bin aber auch der Meinung dass das Strive vieles können will aber in allen Bereichen nicht wirklich herrausragend gut ist. Dennoch macht das Rad Spass, nicht falsch verstehen. Liegt aber vielleicht auch am Körpergewicht...

Hätte ich es noch einmal mit einem Kauf zu tun würde ich mir wohl das Torque anschauen bzw.auch auf das Radon 650B 160mm Carbon warten.


----------



## Toni ES5 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich wiege 90 Kg fahrfertig, mit Rucksack dÃ¼rften da schnell 100 Kg zusammenkommen mein Strive ES8 von 2012 hat bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gemacht.
Meine Einsatzgebiete sind der Harz, und die Alpen sowie die Region am Gardasee, wo ich auch dieses Jahr wieder viele 1000 Hm natÃ¼rlich ohne Shuttle abgerissen habe.
Auch habe ich mir, wie jedes Jahr eine Woche Saalbach gegÃ¶nnt, natÃ¼rlich auch da mit dem Strive und dank Joker Card geliftet bis die Bahnen Feierabend machten.
 Das Strive lÃ¤sst sich bergauf super pedalieren, auch gern mal Ã¼ber 2000 Hm trotz 14 Kg fahrfertig mit Pedalen.
Geht es dann aber ans tragen wÃ¼nscht man sich schnell 1-2 Kg weniger, aber es ist ja auch  ein Enduro und das macht seinem Namen bergab alle Ehre.
Man kann es mit dem Bike auf ruppigen Terrain einfach laufen lassen, ist es zu 
Verblockt ist das Strive dank der herrlich wendigen Geo. sehr schnell um Hindernisse herum gezirkelt.
Wie ich hier ab und an lese haben einige bedenken das Strive im Park zu bewegen, was fÃ¼r mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar ist.
Wenn man sich von vornherein klar ist das man ein Vollblut Enduro gekauft hat und keinen Downhiller kann man eine Menge SpaÃ im Park haben und die Jungs mit Ihren DoppelbrÃ¼ckengabeln und Ã¼ber 180 mm Federweg an vielen Stellen ganz schÃ¶n Ã¤rgern. 

Fazit: Eigentlich wÃ¤hre nÃ¤chste Saison ein neues Bike fÃ¤llig aber das Strive macht mir
so viel SpaÃ das ich es weiterfahre.
Es eignet sich in erster Linie super fÃ¼r Endurotouren mit hohem Trailanteil, dank Platz fÃ¼r einen Flaschenhalter ist es auch fÃ¼r  mehrtÃ¤gige Alpentouren hervorragen geeignet.
Auch in den Bikeparks  ist es âje nach Anspruchâ nicht deplatziert und macht sehr viel SpaÃ.

Das nÃ¤chste Strive wÃ¼rde ich mir etwas leichter wÃ¼nschen, so um die 150 mm Federweg sollte es haben, die SitzrohrlÃ¤nge kÃ¶nnte bei gleicher OberrohrlÃ¤nge in grÃ¶Ãe L, gerade bei Leuten mit SchrittlÃ¤ngen Ã¼ber 90 cm etwas lÃ¤nger sein.
Ansonsten weiter so !


----------



## clemsi (18. Oktober 2013)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> ...
> Das nächste Strive würde ich mir etwas leichter wünschen, so um die 150 mm Federweg sollte es haben, die Sitzrohrlänge könnte bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge in größe L, gerade bei Leuten mit Schrittlängen über 90 cm etwas länger sein.
> Ansonsten weiter so !



150mm im Strive? Und dann schön mit der 32er in Bikepark zum hacken? Schlag das mal Canyon vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (18. Oktober 2013)

Nene, 150 mm haben im strive nix verloren, das bike passt so wie es ist.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toni ES5 (18. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nene, 150 mm haben im strive nix verloren, das bike passt so wie es ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



kann ja auch weiter 160 mm sein, war auch nur auf den Hinterbau bezogen vorn möchte ich die 36 Fox auch nicht wieder hergeben


----------



## DiHo (18. Oktober 2013)

@Kolja

Hast du schon mal die Gummiringe von Rock shox versucht?
Hab mein Highvolume Kammer (die braucht eigentlich kein Mensch)
mit den Gummis gefüllt (drei waren schon drin) und fahre 200psi bei 20-25% SAG und das bei bestimmt 100 KG fahrfertig (schäm)<----Fettsack
Bei Sprüngen so um die drei vier Stufen (halben Meter) immer noch ein Rest von 5mm gemessen an dem Dämpferkolben.


----------



## DiHo (18. Oktober 2013)

@_Bassi_ck
Also das rote Spectral sieht wirklich gut aus und bei so langen Touren würde es doch reichen.
Wenn der Bauch sagt das gefällt mir ist das doch schon mal einer der wichtigsten Günde fürn Kauf.
Denn wie schon mcWolgang gesagt hat das Strive verleitet auch mal zu einer wilderen Fahrt
Eigentlich hat das Strive ja auch 169mm hinten.


----------



## schwed1 (18. Oktober 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal im Bikepark rumhüpfen bevor ich dafür auch noch zu alt bin


 
Ab wann ist man denn zu alt???


----------



## JulianM. (18. Oktober 2013)

Der heutigen Jungend nach scheinbar schon ab 21


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Oktober 2013)

Dann bin ich sozusagen schon am modern  
Ich fühle mich als Ötzi auf dem STRIVE.


----------



## schwed1 (18. Oktober 2013)

Mit 21 hatte mein Bike noch 120 PS und mein Kopf Vokuhila


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Oktober 2013)

Das Strive 8.0 Race in Teamfarbe und Größe L ist scheinbar schon ausverkauft...


----------



## DiHo (18. Oktober 2013)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Mit 21 hatte mein Bike noch 120 PS und mein Kopf Vokuhila




Und ich dachte ich bin alleine alt
Bei mir waren zwar nur 114 PS aber vokuhila stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassSick (19. Oktober 2013)

wow! Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Vorschläge! Das war wirklich sehr Hilfreich 

Nach reiflicher Überlegung bin ich zum selben Ergebnis wie @valmal86 und @DiHo gekommen. Es wird ein Spectral 
 @valmal86 ist das wirklich so einfach mit mehr Federweg einbauen? Hab schon bei meinem HT einen Unterschied des Lenkverhaltens festgestellt, obwohl ich nur von 2.2" auf 2.35" vorne umgestiegen bin...

Was mich immer noch stutzig macht ist, dass in der Ausstattungsliste die Solo Air angegeben ist und im aufklappbaren Register die Dual Position??? Weiß jemand ob beim 9.0 EX die Gabel absenkbar ist? Ohne Travel würde es wenig Sinn machen.

Servus @manfredowitsch 
Hat Canyon dir das Torque aufgrund deines Gewichts empfohlen?

Trotz allem werde ich mir den weg nach Koblenz machen um noch ein paar Eindrücke zu sammeln.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Oktober 2013)

BassSick schrieb:


> Trotz allem werde ich mir den weg nach Koblenz machen um noch ein paar Eindrücke zu sammeln.



Das kann auf keinen Fall schaden  Vielleicht sieht dann deine Meinung schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Mit dem Spectral wirst du aber vermutlich auch nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2013)

So, ich habe die WOTAN eingepflanzt und werde heute Mittag die ersten Gehversuche unternehmen. Sie spricht extrem fein an und ich hoffe dass sie mit dem Hinterbau gut harmoniert, da ich ein Fahrwerk sonst sehr straff abgestimmt mag.


----------



## DiHo (19. Oktober 2013)

BassSick schrieb:


> wow! Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Vorschläge! Das war wirklich sehr Hilfreich
> 
> Nach reiflicher Überlegung bin ich zum selben Ergebnis wie @_valmal86_ und @_DiHo_ gekommen. Es wird ein Spectral
> @_valmal86_ ist das wirklich so einfach mit mehr Federweg einbauen? Hab schon bei meinem HT einen Unterschied des Lenkverhaltens festgestellt, obwohl ich nur von 2.2" auf 2.35" vorne umgestiegen bin...
> ...



laut Sram gibts die Gabel nur mit Dual air und für den Preis erwarte ich dann auch das so etwas wie Absenkung dran ist.
Aber warum 9.0 das 6.0 ist doch auch super und 1000 biliger.
Nur schade das Canyon auch auf den Zug mit 27,5 aufspringt das braucht kein Mensch.
Da wird ein Uraltes franzosen Maß 650b oder 700c ausgegraben und als neu und Optimum verkauft.
Kann nix besser außer über kieselsteine besser weg zu rollen.
Dafür schwerer, instabiler und keine Anbauteile passen mehr.
Ein hoch auf findige Marktstrategen
Jetzt sind wir doch Jahrzehnte mit dem falschen Maß (26) rumgefahren sowas aber auch.
Solche Typen gehören auf den Mond geschossen und die Bike Bravos machen auch noch kräftig mit, man muß ja über irgendetwas schreiben.
Wohl der unnötigste schwachsinn nach Einführung von 29 zoll.
In fünf Jahren stellt einer fest das 28 zoll ja noch besser ist


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Oktober 2013)

@Gianty: Sieht sehr schick aus .


----------



## valmal86 (19. Oktober 2013)

BassSick schrieb:


> @_valmal86_ ist das wirklich so einfach mit mehr Federweg einbauen? Hab schon bei meinem HT einen Unterschied des Lenkverhaltens festgestellt, obwohl ich nur von 2.2" auf 2.35" vorne umgestiegen bin...



2,2 auf 2,35 merkst du natürlich!!! aber da geht es um die Reifenbreite  Ich bin mal von 2,3 bar mit schlauch auf 1,8 bar tubeless umgestiegen ich dachte fast ich fahr ein anderes Bike 

Das mit mehr Federweg geht auf jeden Fall. Natürlich verändert es die Geometrie, aber eine längere Einbaulänge führt zu flacherem Lenkwinkel und somit zu "besseren" (laufruhiger dafür weniger agil) Fahrverhalten bergab. Das passt meistens dann ganz gut zu mehr Federweg. Die Front wird natürlich auch ein bisschen höher, also sollte eine längere Gabel unbedingt eine Absenkung haben fürs Bergauf fahren  Laut kurztest brauchts bei der Original Konfiguration aber nicht wirklich eine Absenkung. Ich brauch die nichtmal beim Strive so wirklich...

Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn du vom Hardtail kommst und auf ein Allmountain mit Bergabgenen umsteigst denk ich nicht das du diesen 1en cm Federweg vermissen wirst. Das wichtigste ist ein funktionierendes Bike zu haben und damit zu fahren 

Sollte ich jetz was verwechselt haben bezüglich Einbaulänge und mehr Federweg korrigiert mich bitte 

Solltest du Bedenken bezüglich 26'' vs 27,5'' haben gibts noch ein Bike das du unter die Lupe nehmen solltest  Radon Slide 150 E1. Der Rahmen steckt nicht mehr in den Kinderschuhen und hat sich in Tests schon bewährt. Die Ausstattung ist bezüglich Preis/Leistung unglaublich


----------



## valmal86 (19. Oktober 2013)

Und was ich noch vergessen hab... Überleg dir wenn du Touren fahren willst ob nicht eine Ausstattung mit 2 Kettenblättern stimmiger ist


----------



## Thiel (19. Oktober 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> laut Sram gibts die Gabel nur mit Dual air und für den Preis erwarte ich dann auch das so etwas wie Absenkung dran ist.
> Aber warum 9.0 das 6.0 ist doch auch super und 1000 biliger.
> Nur schade das Canyon auch auf den Zug mit 27,5 aufspringt das braucht kein Mensch.
> Da wird ein Uraltes franzosen Maß 650b oder 700c ausgegraben und als neu und Optimum verkauft.
> ...



Es gibt kein Dual Air mehr.
Entweder Solo Air oder Dual Position Air.


----------



## BassSick (19. Oktober 2013)

valmal86 schrieb:


> 2,2 auf 2,35 merkst du natürlich!!! aber da geht es um die Reifenbreite  Ich bin mal von 2,3 bar mit schlauch auf 1,8 bar tubeless umgestiegen ich dachte fast ich fahr ein anderes Bike
> 
> Das mit mehr Federweg geht auf jeden Fall. Natürlich verändert es die Geometrie, aber eine längere Einbaulänge führt zu flacherem Lenkwinkel und somit zu "besseren" (laufruhiger dafür weniger agil) Fahrverhalten bergab. Das passt meistens dann ganz gut zu mehr Federweg. Die Front wird natürlich auch ein bisschen höher, also sollte eine längere Gabel unbedingt eine Absenkung haben fürs Bergauf fahren  Laut kurztest brauchts bei der Original Konfiguration aber nicht wirklich eine Absenkung. Ich brauch die nichtmal beim Strive so wirklich...
> 
> ...



Ich hatte das Gefühl das der Reifen nicht nur breiter sondern auch höher ist und dadurch der Lenker etwas kippelt...

Das Radon schmeichelt meinen Augen überhaupt nicht im Gegensatz zum Sectral/Strive/Nerve. Deshalb und weil ich von der Canyon Technologie überzeugter bin habe ich mir Gestern das 9.0 EX bestellt!!!! LT 31.03 - 04.04. 
Trotzdemhab hab ich mir das 150 10.0 angesehen und es hat für 3 mille ne super Ausstattung. Die Geo ist mir aber zu Bergablastig

Ich finde das Konzept vom 9.0EX immer besser... Ich denke es ist deswegen 100g leichter als das sl, weil sich neben weniger Kettenblätter, kein Umwerfer, die absenkbare Gabel fehlt. Mit Absenkfunktion wäre es bestimmt schwerer.
Nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass viele Leute diese Funktion nicht wirklich nutzen, die Performance leiden und Gewicht leiden soll bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass ich auch ohne Travel zurechtkomme. 

Das eine Kettenblatt macht mich zwar etwas stutzig aber das 10-42 Ritzel dürfte schon einiges rausholen. Wenn nicht gibt es noch ein 32 und ein 30er Blatt mit dem man in Verbindung mit dem 42er hinten schon Hamstern kann ...vermutlich Außerdem stehe ich total auf Purismus. Kein umwerfer, nur ein Kettenblatt, keine Absenkung...hört sich für mich nach:
weniger Wartung, Verschleiß und Gewicht gepaart mit mehr Spaß an  

Ich freu mich auf Anfang Februar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (19. Oktober 2013)

BassSick schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf Anfang Februar



Wie gesagt es wär auch meine erste wahl momentan 

Bei Radon meinte ich die Spezialausführung zu finden bei den "downhill" bikes. Mit Pike und Monarch Plus


----------



## sirios (19. Oktober 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> So, ich habe die WOTAN eingepflanzt und werde heute Mittag die ersten Gehversuche unternehmen. Sie spricht extrem fein an und ich hoffe dass sie mit dem Hinterbau gut harmoniert, da ich ein Fahrwerk sonst sehr straff abgestimmt mag.



Sei mir nicht böse aber dein Bike wirkt optisch gesehen sehr sehr unruhig (orange/weiß am Rahmen, rot weiße Decals an den Felgen, Gelb/Gold an der Gabel). So lange aber die Funktion passt ist alles andere eigentlich ja auch wurscht


----------



## DiHo (19. Oktober 2013)

@Thiel
ja stimmt ...sorry hab mich da vertan


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse aber dein Bike wirkt optisch gesehen sehr sehr unruhig (orange/weiß am Rahmen, rot weiße Decals an den Felgen, Gelb/Gold an der Gabel). So lange aber die Funktion passt ist alles andere eigentlich ja auch wurscht



Ich wäre froh wenn meine Hand wieder richtig funktionieren würde! Da tritt die Optik des Bikes schnell in den Hintergrund. Nur durch die sehr softe Gabel kann ich im Moment überhaupt ins Gelände und freue mich über jeden Meter.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Oktober 2013)

ich hab meins heut mal ordentlich eingesaut.































um das Panorama n bissl zu genießen



 








(click for big)


----------



## sirios (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe Du hast bald alle Themen durch und die Bilderflut entsprechend verbreitet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfredowitsch (19. Oktober 2013)

@BassSick Ja, auch auf Grund meines Gewichtes und der aufrechten Sitzposition. 
lg
Manfredowitsch


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du hast bald alle Themen durch und die Bilderflut entsprechend verbreitet !



Nope, irgend n thread find ich sicher noch wo ich die posten kann, werd mich gleich mal auf die Suche machen.


----------



## DiHo (20. Oktober 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh wenn meine Hand wieder richtig funktionieren würde! Da tritt die Optik des Bikes schnell in den Hintergrund. Nur durch die sehr softe Gabel kann ich im Moment überhaupt ins Gelände und freue mich über jeden Meter.



Na dann mal gute Besserung damit das mal klappt mit Weinbiet


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## -Chris84- (20. Oktober 2013)

Wir hatten Spass im Trailcenter Rabenberg , das Strive und auch die Sunringel Felgen hielten den Gegebenheiten stand nur der Fox Dämpfer am Hinterbau rutscht selbst im C Modus komplett durch und das bei 200 psi(Gewicht mit Sack und Pack 100KG) IST DAS NORMAL?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (20. Oktober 2013)

200 psi sind auch zu wenig, fahre selbst bei ~85kg fahrfertig mit 230 psi und dann nur im Trail-Modus


----------



## -Chris84- (20. Oktober 2013)

Ok ich dachte 200 wäre das Max. ? hatt mich da schon mal irgend wo belesen. Auf dem Dämpfer steht auch was von 200.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. Oktober 2013)

-Chris84- schrieb:


> Ok ich dachte 200 wäre das Max. ? hatt mich da schon mal irgend wo belesen. Auf dem Dämpfer steht auch was von 200.



Max. Druck sollten 300 psi sein.


----------



## Trialside (20. Oktober 2013)

Die 200 PSI geben bestimmt den Boostvalve-Druck an.


----------



## -Chris84- (20. Oktober 2013)

ist der boost-valve Druck nicht der psi Druck den ich auf der Pumpe ablese? Ich werd mal noch ne Runde drehen mit etwas mehr Druck , bin ja auch kein Leichtgewicht aber die ganze zeit in Climb fahren ist ja auch nicht Sinn und zweck der Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (20. Oktober 2013)

Nein, es gibt zwei luftkammern.


----------



## Trialside (20. Oktober 2013)

Richtig. Unten, da wo der Kolben in die Luftkammer eintaucht, auf dem Aufkleber steht der voreingestellte Boostvalve-Druck in der Stickstoffkammer des Dämpfers. Oben, irgendwo in der Nähe des Ventils, mit dem du die Luftkammer befüllst, steht der Druck, der maximal in die Luftkammer gegeben werden sollte.


----------



## -Chris84- (20. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Infos da schau ich doch gleich mal nach wenn ich von Montage zurück bin


----------



## Kolja_ (21. Oktober 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> @Kolja
> 
> Hast du schon mal die Gummiringe von Rock shox versucht?
> Hab mein Highvolume Kammer (die braucht eigentlich kein Mensch)
> ...


Hi!

Nein, das habe ich noch nicht gemacht, hatte ich aber immer mal vor.  Ich denke, ich gehe das jetzt auch mal an.

Wie viele Ringe hast Du denn hinzugefügt?

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Nein, das habe ich noch nicht gemacht, hatte ich aber immer mal vor.  Ich denke, ich gehe das jetzt auch mal an.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo

Du kannst in die äußere Kammer Gummiringe oder sonst was rein machen. 

Fakt ist aber:
Für einen Fahrer ab ca. 90 kg ist der Fox Dämpfer so wie er von Canyon ausgeliefert wird, nicht wirklich das Optimium.

Es gibt jetzt drei Möglichkeiten:

1. Selbst rumbasteln und versuchen etwas zu optmieren, wie die äußere Luftkammer mit Kunststoff oder Gummiringen zu verkleinern und die innere Kammer für die Endprogression mit Kunststoffspacern ausstatten. Meine Meinung: Viel Arbeit, viel Zeit und oftmals ist das Ergebnis wenig überzeugend.

2. Ein Tuning des vorhandenen Dämpfers bei Toxolics machen lassen. Bei einem Fahrer ab 90 kg, dem Strive und Fox Dämpfer mit großer Kammer sollte dann Boostvalve 250 PSI, Rebound M und Velocity F sein. Kostet, da der Service dann zwingend ist, 116 Euro

3. Einen neuen günstigen FOX Dämpfer mit richtigen Setup bestellen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html
Den alten bekommt man bei ebay für ca. 150 Euro verkauft.


----------



## Kolja_ (21. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> [...]


Hi LANDos,

vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen, aber ich habe den Monarch-Dämpfer von RockShox aus dem Jahr 2011. Insofern vermute ich, trifft Dein Vorschlag auf mich nicht zu. 

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo LANdos,

was für Dämpfer schlägst du denn hier vor 
Braucht das Strive nicht einen 200 x 57 mm Dämpfer ???

-----------------------------------------------------------

3. Einen neuen günstigen FOX Dämpfer mit richtigen Setup bestellen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html
Den alten bekommt man bei ebay für ca. 150 Euro verkauft.[/quote]
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hallo LANdos,
> 
> was für Dämpfer schlägst du denn hier vor
> Braucht das Strive nicht einen 200 x 57 mm Dämpfer ???
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------[/quote]

Ja, falscher Dämpfer. Mein Fehler!

Hier ein neuer Versuch: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1028/a88042/float-rp23-bv-200x57mm.html

Nur 199 Euro
Schön mit der kleinen SV Kammer. Wer sich die Fox-Dämpfer vom Strive 2014 anschaut, wird sehen das diese auch nur noch mit der kleinen Kammer ausgestattet werden.
200 PSI Boostvalve
Compression Tune: firm 
Rebound Tune: medium


Optimal für 90 bis 110 kg Körpergewicht.


----------



## clemsi (21. Oktober 2013)

Lohnt sich der Unterschied zum standardverbauten RP23 mit Spacer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (21. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Optimal für 90 bis 110 kg Körpergewicht.



Stimmt so auch nicht, ich komm auf grad mal 63kg und musste mit nem Volumenspacer die Endprogression erhöhen.

Optimal is das Tuning im 2013er also immer noch nicht


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2013)

Finde auch, dass der Dämpfer günstig ist
aber nicht in ein Strive sollte, denn der Einsatzbereich des Dämpfers sieht wie folgt: XC, Trail, All Mountain 
Denke mit dem Dämpfer kommt man auch nicht weit 




LANDOs schrieb:


> -----------------------------------------------------------


 
Ja, falscher Dämpfer. Mein Fehler!

Hier ein neuer Versuch: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1028/a88042/float-rp23-bv-200x57mm.html

Nur 199 Euro
Schön mit der kleinen SV Kammer. Wer sich die Fox-Dämpfer vom Strive 2014 anschaut, wird sehen das diese auch nur noch mit der kleinen Kammer ausgestattet werden.
200 PSI Boostvalve
Compression Tune: firm 
Rebound Tune: medium


Optimal für 90 bis 110 kg Körpergewicht.[/quote]


----------



## Nesium (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr meinen original Dämpfer ohne Spacer bei gut 90kg Kampfgewicht mit ca. 235psi und funktioniert eigentlich so wirklich gut. Fahre aber kaum Sprünge über einen halben Meter und hatte bisher noch keinen Durchschlag.

Und ein Optimum gibt es wohl nie, mann möchte immer irgendwo irgendwas noch verfeinern.


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Finde auch, dass der DÃ¤mpfer gÃ¼nstig ist
> aber nicht in ein Strive sollte, denn der Einsatzbereich des DÃ¤mpfers sieht wie folgt: *XC, Trail, All Mountain*
> Denke mit dem DÃ¤mpfer kommt man auch nicht weit


[/quote]


Wir haben den 190er im Nerve AM 2011 und den 200er im Strive 9.0 2012. Was da einfach abgeschrieben wurde, von wegen XC, Trail und Allmountain ist doch ....besser nicht.

Wir haben die DÃ¤mpfer selber verbaut, ausprobiert und sind sehr zufrieden. Zum ersten mal haben wir wirklich beim Fox DÃ¤mpfer erfahren, was ProPedal wirklich ist und keine zusÃ¤tzlichen Spacer fÃ¼r die Endprogression  verwenden mÃ¼ssen (kosten auch unverschÃ¤mte 50 â¬).

Fakt ist, das nur die kleine SV-Kammer und Compression (Velocity) F und Rebound M beim Nerve AM und Strive bei hÃ¶heren KÃ¶rpergewicht ab 85 kg wirklich funktionieren. 

Alles andere


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Oktober 2013)

kann das richtig sein???


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2013)

@_LANDOs_: 
wenn dem wirklich so ist wie du schreibst, dann kann ich nur sagen, SUPER 
Habe den 2012er Orginal-DÃ¤mpfer noch drin und ich muÃ sagen, dass ich mit ihm (ca. 85 kg) super zurecht komme und keine DurchschlÃ¤ge damit habe 

 -----------------------
Wir haben den 190er im Nerve AM 2011 und den 200er im Strive 9.0 2012. Was da einfach abgeschrieben wurde, von wegen XC, Trail und Allmountain ist doch ....besser nicht.

Wir haben die DÃ¤mpfer selber verbaut, ausprobiert und sind sehr zufrieden. Zum ersten mal haben wir wirklich beim Fox DÃ¤mpfer erfahren, was ProPedal wirklich ist und keine zusÃ¤tzlichen Spacer fÃ¼r die Endprogression  verwenden mÃ¼ssen (kosten auch unverschÃ¤mte 50 â¬).

Fakt ist, das nur die kleine SV-Kammer und Compression (Velocity) F und Rebound M beim Nerve AM und Strive bei hÃ¶heren KÃ¶rpergewicht ab 85 kg wirklich funktionieren. 

Alles andere[/quote]
-------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @_LANDOs_:
> wenn dem wirklich so ist wie du schreibst, dann kann ich nur sagen, SUPER
> Habe den 2012er Orginal-Dämpfer noch drin und ich muß sagen, dass ich mit ihm (ca. 85 kg) super zurecht komme und keine Durchschläge damit habe
> -------------------


 
Hi, damit der Dämpfer nicht komplett durchschlägt reicht es auch im Bedarfsfall nur die Endprogression zu erhöhen und einen Kunststoffspacer z.B. 0,8 einzubauen. 
Aber das ist ja nicht alles. Versuch doch mal einen SAG von nur 25% einzustellen, das wären 14 mm (57 mm). Bei einem Körpergewicht ab ca. 90 kg kann man selbst den Dämpfer auf 21 bar aufpumpen. Selbst mit diesem hohen Druck hat man meisten mehr als 30% SAG. Dann geht man an den Hügel haut ProPedal rein und das Bike wippt ohne Ende, außerdem ist das ProPedal fast wirkunsglos. Das sind die Dinge die nebenbei auch sehr wichtig sind. Die große Kammer, die man jetzt bei den neuen Modellen nicht mehr verwendet, ist einer der Hauptgründe. Da hilft es auch nicht allein den Boostvalve zu erhöhen.


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> kann das richtig sein???


 

Das wird hier wohl niemand sagen können. Canyon direkt anrufen!


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2013)

@_board_i05:
Was ist los, willst du dir wegen dem Dämpfer gleich ein neues Radl zulegen 



LANDOs schrieb:


> Das wird hier wohl niemand sagen können. Canyon direkt anrufen!


----------



## DerMolch (21. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Schön mit der kleinen SV Kammer. Wer sich die Fox-Dämpfer vom Strive 2014 anschaut, wird sehen das diese auch nur noch mit der kleinen Kammer ausgestattet werden.
> 200 PSI Boostvalve
> Compression Tune: firm
> Rebound Tune: medium
> ...


 




Bei 80-90 Kg würde ich den Dämpfer dann mit Medium Compression nehmen, aber ansonsten wie Du vorgeschlagen hast.

Luftkammertuning ist ja generell nur dazu da, die Progression des Dämpfers an den Rahmen anzupassen. Ein vernüftiges Shim Setup scheinen die meisten zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Oktober 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @_board_i05:
> Was ist los, willst du dir wegen dem Dämpfer gleich ein neues Radl zulegen



Nene, ich bin wohl einer der wenigen der mit Fox gut zurecht kommt, wollt nur wissen ob das wirklich möglich ist, dass nach ner Woche schon n Bike ausverkauft ist, is schon sehr komisch das ganze.


----------



## konahoss90 (21. Oktober 2013)

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/dialled-rides-tuning-tips-from-the-pros-dudes-of-hazzard/liams-bike-015/

Interessant zu lesen, dass der Liam Monyhiam von den Dudes of Hazards ein überarbeitetes Strive fährt? Bleibts doch länger in der Modellpalette oder ists einfach nur n Sonderwunsch? Anscheinen ist die obere Dämpferaufnahme weiter nach vorne gerückt um so mehr Progression in den Hinterbau zu bekommen oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## DiHo (21. Oktober 2013)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Nein, das habe ich noch nicht gemacht, hatte ich aber immer mal vor.  Ich denke, ich gehe das jetzt auch mal an.
> 
> ...



Weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr, aber ich glaube 4 oder 5 Stück
waren das.
Hab die Kammer voll gemacht.
Geht ganz einfach: Luft raus, Gummiring unten an der Kammer lösen und Kammer nach unten wegziehen.
Wenn man den Dämpfer oben abschraubt reicht aus um die Ringe einzubauen.
Kosten so um die 15,00Euro


----------



## MikeVanDeike (21. Oktober 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr, aber ich glaube 4 oder 5 Stück
> waren das.
> Hab die Kammer voll gemacht.
> Geht ganz einfach: Luft raus, Gummiring unten an der Kammer lösen und Kammer nach unten wegziehen.
> ...


 


Wo kriegt man die denn die Spacer???


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Oktober 2013)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/dialled-rides-tuning-tips-from-the-pros-dudes-of-hazzard/liams-bike-015/
> 
> Interessant zu lesen, dass der Liam Monyhiam von den Dudes of Hazards ein überarbeitetes Strive fährt? Bleibts doch länger in der Modellpalette oder ists einfach nur n Sonderwunsch? Anscheinen ist die obere Dämpferaufnahme weiter nach vorne gerückt um so mehr Progression in den Hinterbau zu bekommen oder täusche ich mich da?



Da is alles baugleich mit der Serie, den einzigen unterschied findest du rechts neben dem Reifen, die verbindung zwischen den zwei sitzstreben is n bissl anders


----------



## DiHo (21. Oktober 2013)

MikeVanDeike schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man die denn die Spacer???



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Mo...uning-ab-2011-High-Volume-Ringe-/160891440375


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2013)

@Boardi05:
Dachte schon du wolltest dein edels Strive  verkaufen und dir ein Torque holen 
Jetzt wo du es sagst, finde ich es auch recht seltsam , ist aber gut möglich, denn es kommt immer darauf an, wieviele Rahmen sie in Asia geordert haben 
Verkaufsstrategisch gesehen, macht das sicherlich ein gutes Bild 




Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nene, ich bin wohl einer der wenigen der mit Fox gut zurecht kommt, wollt nur wissen ob das wirklich möglich ist, dass nach ner Woche schon n Bike ausverkauft ist, is schon sehr komisch das ganze.


----------



## rico09 (21. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> kann das richtig sein???


 
Ist euch aufgefallen dass, das rechte Bild ein Canyon Torque DHX ist


----------



## DiHo (21. Oktober 2013)

Hier gibts den HV-kammer Spacer für den Monarch RT3 Dämpfer auch noch:
http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...narch-HV--High-Volume--Luftkammer-Tuning.html


----------



## konahoss90 (22. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Da is alles baugleich mit der Serie, den einzigen unterschied findest du rechts neben dem Reifen, die verbindung zwischen den zwei sitzstreben is n bissl anders



In dem Artikel dazu wird aber irgendwas von andere Drehpunkten geredet?

Auf der Abbildung des Rahmens auf der Strive Page siehts auch so aus, als sei das yoke zur kettenstrebe überarbeitet oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Trialside (22. Oktober 2013)

Mir scheint auch, dass der Dämpfer in einem anderen Winkel zum Sitzrohr steht als gewöhnlich. Wie konahoss90 schon geschrieben hat, scheint die obere Dämpferaufnahme in Fahrtrichtung leicht nach vorne gerutscht zu sein.


----------



## Kolja_ (22. Oktober 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hier gibts den HV-kammer Spacer für den Monarch RT3 Dämpfer auch noch:
> http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...narch-HV--High-Volume--Luftkammer-Tuning.html


Oder hier:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...c73e7a7917/Rock-Shox-Daempfer-Ersatzteil.html
(Artikelnummer 12630112) für 11,90 zzgl Versand


----------



## Quiesel (22. Oktober 2013)

@Boardi05: was für ein Dämpfer ist denn der im 9.0sl? Hat der die kleine luftkammee? Und wie sind dem seine Spezifikationen?


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Oktober 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Boardi05: was für ein Dämpfer ist denn der im 9.0sl? Hat der die kleine luftkammee? Und wie sind dem seine Spezifikationen?



Haste nicht den selben Dämpfer eingebaut?? 

Verbaut ist n Fox CTD Kashima  Factory Series, Boostvalve, Trail Adjust, 200x57mm
BV Tune 200
Velocity Tune M
Rebound Tune L


----------



## Quiesel (22. Oktober 2013)

Doch doch...hab den gleichen. Jedoch bon ich auf der Arbeit und konnte nicht nachschauen. BV heißt, dass der die große luftkammer hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (22. Oktober 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Doch doch...hab den gleichen. Jedoch bon ich auf der Arbeit und konnte nicht nachschauen. BV heißt, dass der die große luftkammer hat?


Der Dämpfer hat ein *B*oost*v*alve


----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Doch doch...hab den gleichen. Jedoch bon ich auf der Arbeit und konnte nicht nachschauen. BV heißt, dass der die große luftkammer hat?



Links die gute, kleine SV Kammer, rechts mit der großen XV Kammer 

Neuerdings hat auch Canyon mit den 2013er Modellen und SV Kammer erkannt, das die große XV-Kammer in den älteren keine gute Wahl war.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Oktober 2013)

2013 schon gabs die kleiner Kammer, da hat Canyon nachgebessert.


----------



## RobG301 (22. Oktober 2013)

rico09 schrieb:


> Ist euch aufgefallen dass, das rechte Bild ein Canyon Torque DHX ist



Jetzt ist L wieder an Lager!

Also da stimmt irgendwas nicht!

Kann ja nicht sein, dass man fürs ganze Jahr nur 100 Bikes anbietet in der Lackierung!

Mal ne andere Frage:

Hat wer ne Carbocage KeFü an seinem Strive verbaut? Hatte die jetzt in der aktuellen Dirt gesehen, dass die auch an die XX1/X01 passen soll!


----------



## Shabba (22. Oktober 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist L wieder an Lager!
> 
> Hat wer ne Carbocage KeFü an seinem Strive verbaut? Hatte die jetzt in der aktuellen Dirt gesehen, dass die auch an die XX1/X01 passen soll!



Dauert nicht mehr lange dann gibts fürs Strive ne passende Carbocage Kettenführung. 
Hab derzeit den Prototyp fürs 2 fach Kettenblatt und das läuft sehr gut und das Teil ist echt edel  .

Werde bald ein paar Infos rein stellen!


----------



## sirios (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich persönlich würd mir sowas nicht ans Rad hängen. Die Carbocage Sachen sehen aus wie ein Betriebsunfall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (23. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würd mir sowas nicht ans Rad hängen. Die Carbocage Sachen sehen aus wie ein Betriebsunfall...



Ich find die Topcage Kefü und die mit Taco für die XX1 die in der Dirt abgedruckt wurden sehr fein! Hab die DH und 4X schon live gesehen und vom Materialfinish sind das sehr feine Teile und darauf kommt es mir an und auf die Funktion! 
Form follows Funktion


----------



## tr8enduro (23. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr schon von der Rückrufaktion von fox gehört? Alle 32&34 evolution..
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/22/rueckruf-fox-ruft-2013er-fox-32-und-fox-34-zurueck/


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Oktober 2013)

Die Evo war aber nur im 7.0er Verbaut, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Das 8.0 hatte schon Trail Adjust und da ist dann die Performance verbaut.


----------



## tr8enduro (23. Oktober 2013)

Meine ist nicht betroffen! Gott sei Dank


----------



## Stubatzel (23. Oktober 2013)

> staab_canyon Heute, 11:22
> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben heute von FOX die Info bekommen das die an uns gelieferten Chargen der 2013er Evolution Gabeln nicht vom Rückruf betroffen sind. Also, für Canyon-Kunden kann ich hiermit Entwarnung geben.
> ...



Soviel dazu...


----------



## tr8enduro (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab es auch grade bei Facebook gesehen


----------



## Assy111S (23. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Evo war aber nur im 7.0er Verbaut, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Das 8.0 hatte schon Trail Adjust und da ist dann die Performance verbaut.



Jop beim 8.0 war schon die TALAS verbaut.


Aber gab es nicht schon mal bei der EVO version probleme mit der FIT katusche???

MfG

Marc


----------



## Kolja_ (24. Oktober 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr, aber ich glaube 4 oder 5 Stück
> waren das.


 @DiHo
Danke noch mal für die Kurzanleitung!

Bei mir war kein einziger Ring drin, d.h. ich konnte alle gelieferten Ringe verbauen. Ich denke, der Unterschied wird spürbar sein!

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Oktober 2013)

*Hat jemand ein Foto vom Strive in raw (Modell 2014)?*

Würde mal gerne sehen wie es in echt wirkt abseits der Bilder der Canyon Homepage.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Oktober 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> *Hat jemand ein Foto vom Strive in raw (Modell 2014)?*
> 
> Würde mal gerne sehen wie es in echt wirkt abseits der Bilder der Canyon Homepage.



Die Rahmenfarbe is gleich wie 2013 auch, nur die Decals sind n bissl anders, kannst also auch n 2013er anschaun. 

Es ist aber nicht direk Raw, sondern hat ne Klarlackschicht drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (25. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Rahmenfarbe is gleich wie 2013 auch, nur die Decals sind n bissl anders, kannst also auch n 2013er anschaun.
> 
> Es ist aber nicht direk Raw, sondern hat ne Klarlackschicht drüber.



Ja und hat halt für manche nicht ganz das perfekt polierte Oberflächenfinish anderer Raw-Rahmen!

PS: Laut Canyon ist das 8.0 Race in Factory Enduro Team offiziell für die komplette Saison ausverkauft! :-(


----------



## Nightfire9 (25. Oktober 2013)

Also in meinem 2013er Strive is der s.Bild - also der Large!
hab bei mir auch schon nen Volume Spacer drinn....







hier auch der link dazu
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/2013_LVSV_eyelets.htm


----------



## Der_Graue (28. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir einer von Euch verraten, wie ich den Schaltzug durch den Rahmen gezogen bekomme?
Da gibt es doch sicherlich einen Trick, oder?
Die Beschreibung von Canyon, ... einfach wunderbar :-(


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine, dass da so transparente "Plastikschläuche" mit dem Rad kamen. Die kann man über die alten Züge schieben, so dass man quasi ne Art "Leerrohr" im Rahmen hat. Die alten Züge entfernen und die neuen durch das "Leerrohr" nachschieben. Hinterher Plastikschlauch wieder entfernen. Das müsste so gehen - glaube ich.


----------



## JulianM. (28. Oktober 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass da so transparente "Plastikschläuche" mit dem Rad kamen. Die kann man über die alten Züge schieben, so dass man quasi ne Art "Leerrohr" im Rahmen hat. Die alten Züge entfernen und die neuen durch das "Leerrohr" nachschieben. Hinterher Plastikschlauch wieder entfernen. Das müsste so gehen - glaube ich.


----------



## waldi28 (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei dem Zubehör zum Rad müssten 2 dünne Kunststoffschläuche dabei sein.
Du schiebst einfach den Schlauch über den alten Zug durch den Rahmen, zeihst den alten Zug heraus und schiebst den neuen Zug durch den Kunstoffschlauch. Dann ziehst du Schlauch aus dem Rahmen und alles müsste passen.
Ich hab es selber noch nicht probiert, wurde mir aber so bei der Übergabe des Bikes erklärt. Ohne diese Schläuche dürfte es aber schwierig werden.


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Oktober 2013)

@_Sirrah73_: Danke für den Tipp, genau so sollte man es machen 
Nur, habe ich ohne großartig darüber Nachzudenken den Zug komplett rausgezogen.
Bekomme nun das Leerröhrchen nicht durch die untere Anzweigung 
Werde versuchen, es mit einem Drahthacken zu angeln und durch den unteren Kabelausgang zuziehen  
Schaun wir mal ob es klappt 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass da so transparente "Plastikschläuche" mit dem Rad kamen. Die kann man über die alten Züge schieben, so dass man quasi ne Art "Leerrohr" im Rahmen hat. Die alten Züge entfernen und die neuen durch das "Leerrohr" nachschieben. Hinterher Plastikschlauch wieder entfernen. Das müsste so gehen - glaube ich.


----------



## valmal86 (29. Oktober 2013)

Plastikstopfen unten raus, dann is das loch schonmal größer und eventuell mit einem ganz feinen faden von oben rein und unten mit dem staubsauger rauszuzln 

funktioniert eigentlich


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Oktober 2013)

Plastikstopfen ist schon lange raus, ohne das, würde es garnicht gehen 
Schaun wir mal ob´s klappt 



valmal86 schrieb:


> Plastikstopfen unten raus, dann is das loch schonmal größer und eventuell mit einem ganz feinen faden von oben rein und unten mit dem staubsauger rauszuzln
> 
> funktioniert eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich drück die Daumen und wünsche einen starken Geduldsfaden beim Fädeln .


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Oktober 2013)

@ Sirrah73: Danke dir, wird aber schon klappen, heute Abend geht es rund 
Wenn überhaupt nix geht, lege ich es komplett aussen her 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich drück die Daumen und wünsche einen starken Geduldsfaden beim Fädeln .


----------



## valmal86 (29. Oktober 2013)

glaub mir... der staubsauger ist ein guter freund für sowas


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Oktober 2013)

@valmal86: Ich glaube dir und werde, falls die Angelmethode nicht funktioniert, deinen Tipp befolgen 



valmal86 schrieb:


> glaub mir... der staubsauger ist ein guter freund für sowas


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. Oktober 2013)

hi strivler,
ich habe meinen Finalen Aufbau jetzt erreicht.
mit neuen schwarz/gelben Winterschuhen,neuen DHX 5.0 Air und der Reverb,komme ich jetzt auf 13,9kg
Absolut tolle Spassmaschiene.
Die Bilder sind heute früh am Napoleonstein in Naumburg/S. gemacht wurden.











Ride ON


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Oktober 2013)

Dann muss ich mal meine Kiste auf die Waage stellen, denn wenn dein Hobel so auf 13,9 kommt dann sollte meiner so um die 13 sein, denk ich mal.

Schaut aber sehr schön aus, auch wenn ich die Decals der Gabel nicht abgemacht hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (29. Oktober 2013)

Der Fox Float X aus dem Team hat das Tuning CM3B. Kann jemand daraus die werte Velocety Tune etc rausfinden?


----------



## Trialside (29. Oktober 2013)

Das ist eine Custom Tune ID. Das kann dir wahrscheinlich nur der Besitzer selbst oder Fox sagen. Keine Ahnung, ob Toxo das auch herausfinden kann.


----------



## Nesium (29. Oktober 2013)

@wurstzipfel

Geiles Teil!
Die Saint lacht mich auch irgendwie an, welche Adabter hast du für den umbau gebraucht? Und wie läufts mit dem DHX?


----------



## Quiesel (29. Oktober 2013)

@wurstzipfel: dein Fahrrad sieht echt Spitze aus! Guter Geschmack und cooles Bild!!!!


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. Oktober 2013)

mit dem dhx bin ich total zufrieden.
kein vergleich zum rp.
wegen den adaptern schau ich morgen noch mal nach,wenn ich zu hause bin.


----------



## Nesium (29. Oktober 2013)

Super, Danke!


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Oktober 2013)

adapter scheint der Shimano 160/180 zu sein mit unterlegscheiben


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Oktober 2013)

Wurstzipfel: Sieht stark aus .


----------



## D-charger (29. Oktober 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @valmal86: Ich glaube dir und werde, falls die Angelmethode nicht funktioniert, deinen Tipp befolgen



Und den Wollfaden bei der Staubsauger Nummer nicht vergessen!


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Oktober 2013)

Nee 1/2´ geangelt und schon war die Inlinetube aus dem Rahmen und der Schaltzug konnte problemlos erneuert werden, absolut kein Thema, wenn man weiß wie 




Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich drück die Daumen und wünsche einen starken Geduldsfaden beim Fädeln .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Oktober 2013)




----------



## RobG301 (30. Oktober 2013)

Schon wer hier der eins der neuen Strive 8.0 Race oder 9.0 Team sein Eigen nennt?

Hätte gerne den Rahmen! 

Oder zumindest die Lackierung!


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Schon wer hier der eins der neuen 8.0 Race oder 9.0 Team sein Eigen nennt?
> 
> Hätte gerne den Rahmen!
> 
> Oder zumindest die Lackierung!





Was für n Bike?


----------



## Quiesel (30. Oktober 2013)

Ist das deins?


----------



## OliRay (30. Oktober 2013)

Alter Schwede is das n Kracher!!!


----------



## RobG301 (30. Oktober 2013)

Doch neues Bike, Boardi?

Was haste mit dem 9.0 SL gemacht?


----------



## Itekei (30. Oktober 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Alter Schwede is das n Kracher!!!



Da gefällt mir unser 2013er 9.0 SL besser, sieht weniger nach Bonbonladen aus. Geschmäcker sind ja aber verschieden.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Ist das deins?



Nope



CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Doch neues Bike, Boardi?
> 
> Was haste mit dem 9.0 SL gemacht?



Nene, ich bleib bei meinem, vom neuen gefällt eigentlich bis auf den Dämpfer nix, die Team Lackierung gefällt mir auch von Tag zu Tag weniger.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> Da gefällt mir unser 2013er 9.0 SL besser, sieht weniger nach Bonbonladen aus. Geschmäcker sind ja aber verschieden.



So isses, das 9.0 SL ist noch n gute AM mit ner guten Ausstattung

-Vorbau und Lenker sind in nem komischen braun/grau 
-Laufräder sind in gelb ganz nice, aber unterschiedlich viele speichen vorne und hinten und dann die viel zu schmale Hinterradfelge, zudem unbrauchbare Reifen
-Die 11fach ist auch so n ding, die geht halt auch nicht immer gut und kommt an ne 2x10 einfach nicht ran

Ich finds schad, dass Canyon kein Kashima Topmodell mehr mit 2x10 anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (31. Oktober 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> So isses, das 9.0 SL ist noch n gute AM mit ner guten Ausstattung
> 
> -Vorbau und Lenker sind in nem komischen braun/grau
> -Laufräder sind in gelb ganz nice, aber unterschiedlich viele speichen vorne und hinten und dann die viel zu schmale Hinterradfelge, zudem unbrauchbare Reifen
> ...



Ja X01 und XX1 sind halt "angesagt" daher leider die Entscheidung gegen ein Shimano XTR Topmodell! Hätte auch gerne wieder eins im Programm gesehen! Aber man fährt ganz die Enduro-Schiene!


----------



## Itekei (1. November 2013)

Mein Strive und ich gehen den Rest des Jahres getrennte Wege


----------



## -Chris84- (1. November 2013)

Sieht ja nicht so pralle aus


----------



## Quiesel (1. November 2013)

Schittkram!!! Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## potzblitzer (1. November 2013)

Gute Besserung, kann man da nur sagen!

Meins im Herbsidyll:


----------



## Itekei (1. November 2013)

Danke für euer Mitleid, geht schon wieder  Mein Strive hat keinen Kratzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (1. November 2013)

@Itekei: Boh..., wünsche dir gute Besserung und das alles klappt wie vorher!


Itekei schrieb:


> Mein Strive und ich gehen den Rest des Jahres getrennte Wege


----------



## sirios (1. November 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, kann man da nur sagen!
> 
> Meins im Herbsidyll:



Kommst Du mit den Pedalen gut zurecht? Die Pins von denen schauen ja nur minimal aus dem Pedal raus. Bin die auch schon gefahren und ich finde im Vergleich zu den Vaults oder den Spank Spike Pedalen haben die null Grip!


----------



## waldi28 (1. November 2013)

Hier zwei Bilder von meiner Tour durch den herbstlichen Wald.
Leider lagen viele vom Sturm entwurzelte Bäume auf den Wegen herum.
Das waren richtige Spaßbremsen.


----------



## potzblitzer (1. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Kommst Du mit den Pedalen gut zurecht? Die Pins von denen schauen ja nur minimal aus dem Pedal raus. Bin die auch schon gefahren und ich finde im Vergleich zu den Vaults oder den Spank Spike Pedalen haben die null Grip!



Sagen wir mal so: wenn man verdrängt das es andere viel besser können, dann geht das schon ganz gut mit denen 

aber neue Pedale stehen auf meiner "neue Parts" Wunschliste, neben neuem Fahrwerk + LRS...gottseidank ist bald Weihnachten


----------



## schwed1 (1. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Kommst Du mit den Pedalen gut zurecht? Die Pins von denen schauen ja nur minimal aus dem Pedal raus. Bin die auch schon gefahren und ich finde im Vergleich zu den Vaults oder den Spank Spike Pedalen haben die null Grip!


 
Ich hab die auch und hab aufgrund des geringen Grips einfach längere Pins reingedreht


----------



## sirios (1. November 2013)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Ich hab die auch und hab aufgrund des geringen Grips einfach längere Pins reingedreht



Top Idee !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. November 2013)

Jetzt geht´s in den Winterschlaf


----------



## Shabba (2. November 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Jetzt geht´s in den Winterschlaf



Das heißt Winterpokal!


----------



## Der_Graue (2. November 2013)

@_Gianty_: was hast du denn für eine Gabel?


----------



## Lukas2046 (2. November 2013)

is ne Magura Wotan, gibts aber heute nich mehr in neu zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. November 2013)

Ich wollte die Gabel ursprünglich nur vorübergehend nutzen. Sie passt aber so gut zum Strive dass sie nun dauerhaft bleibt. Das Alter der Gabel ist mir egal da ich nicht den neuesten Trends hinterherlaufe sondern das fahre was mir persönlich gut passt.


----------



## sirios (2. November 2013)

Man sollte aber noch erwähnen, dass die Wotan ein ganz schöner Prügel ist mit sage und schreibe *2,74 kg*. Da kann man sich ja schon ne Totem ans Rad knallen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. November 2013)

Meine hat 2511gr.  

Da müssen die Beinchen am Berg halt etwas mehr arbeiten


----------



## Boardi05 (2. November 2013)

hab mir nun mal das originale Kashimadecal an die Gabel geklebt, schaut besser aus als das komplett weiße


----------



## tr8enduro (2. November 2013)

Moin
Mich hats gestern zerlegt:-(
Dabei ist die Hinterbremse abgebrochen.. wenn ich mir jetzt einen neuen Hebel bestellen, wie muss ich den Montieren? Mit der Befestigung der Leitung am Hebel würd ich mir gerne Hilfe und Tipps anhören.
Oder kennt ihr hier threads die sich damit befassen? Ich hab keinen gefunden...
Das ist der Hebel 

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...t-mit-Schelle-schwarz-Modell-2013--25592.html

Muss ich da noch irgendwas zu bestellen? Klemmen oder ähnliches?

Entlüftungskit muss ich mir dann ja auch holen...

Danke!


----------



## sirios (2. November 2013)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Moin
> Mich hats gestern zerlegt:-(
> Dabei ist die Hinterbremse abgebrochen.. wenn ich mir jetzt einen neuen Hebel bestellen, wie muss ich den Montieren? Mit der Befestigung der Leitung am Hebel würd ich mir gerne Hilfe und Tipps anhören.
> Oder kennt ihr hier threads die sich damit befassen? Ich hab keinen gefunden...
> ...



Also den Hebel wechseln ist absolut kein Problem. Du brauchst hier eigentlich nur ein Entlüftungskit und den neuen Hebel. Am Hebel ist da wo die Leitung reingeht so ein Stück Gummi. Ziehst du das zurück solltest du die Überwurfmutter sehen mit welcher die Leitung im Hebel befestigt ist. Schraub die raus, zieh die Leitung ab und schraub sie in den neuen Hebel rein. Drehmoment an dieser Schraube sollten etwa 6 Nm sein. Allerdings haben die wenigstens einen Drehmomentmaulschlüssel. Also behutsam festziehen! Danach entlüften. Das wars auch schon.


----------



## tr8enduro (2. November 2013)

Sehr gut! Oder weniger :-D
Danke, werde den Hebel dann bestellen, gibt da ja keine möglichkeit dass über canyon zu bestellen oder?


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. November 2013)

@Nesium
sind ja beides 203er scheiben...
am Vorderrad SHIMANO SM-MA F203 P/P
am Hinterrad  Magura QM+20PM 5" /6"
@all
danke für das positive feedback...


----------



## Nesium (3. November 2013)

Danke, werde mir über den Winter wohl auch die Saint montieren mit 203er hinten.
Eventuell auch noch mein Fahrwerk ersetzen, mit vorne einer Lyrik und hinten einem Monarch Plus RC3 SV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (4. November 2013)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...t-mit-Schelle-schwarz-Modell-2013--25592.html

Ist das der richtige? Hab ich zwar vorher schonmal gefragt, möchte aber sicher gehen.
Brauche ich da noch etwas anderes dazu? Gummi für den Anschluss oder Ähnliches?
Danke


----------



## Rick7 (5. November 2013)

Moin Jungs, ich suche Strive Fahrer im Raum Regensburg zum Probesitzen/fahren.
Gefragt wäre ein Strive in Größe S und M zum Vergleich.

Wäre super wenn sich k´jemand findet... Koblenz ist weit


----------



## thislivesgood (5. November 2013)

Ahoi liebes Forum,

ich greife mal eine alte Frage auf...


Gibt es einen Favorit bezüglich Dämfer umbau ?
Diskutiert wurde ja viel über xFusion Vector HLR AIR, RS Monarch Plus, Fox DHX Air...
Welcher dieser Dämpfer passt am besten in das Heck und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg ?
Hat sich da ein Dämpfer mal als klarer Favorit entpuppt ??

Ich hab ein Strive von 2012 und bins langsam satt an einem sont wirklich  tollen Bike auf eine schöne Dämfung zu verzichten ...


----------



## mcWolfgang (5. November 2013)

Also ich fahr den X Fusion Vector Air und kann den nur besten Gewissens weiter empfehlen. Ich bin zwar außer dem original verbauten Rp23 nix anderes gefahren, der Unterschied war aber so sensationell das ich gar nicht weiter probieren brauchte. 
Fahr auch ein 2012 Modell, der passt also. Nur die Ventilkappe vom Piggy muß runter, die setzt sonst auf der Achse vom Dämpfer auf.


----------



## thislivesgood (5. November 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Also ich fahr den X Fusion Vector Air und kann den nur besten Gewissens weiter empfehlen. Ich bin zwar außer dem original verbauten Rp23 nix anderes gefahren, der Unterschied war aber so sensationell das ich gar nicht weiter probieren brauchte.
> Fahr auch ein 2012 Modell, der passt also. Nur die Ventilkappe vom Piggy muß runter, die setzt sonst auf der Achse vom Dämpfer auf.



Danke !

Ja über den Vector liest man wirklich viel und das zu einem echt super Preis !

Ist mehr als nur ne Überlegung wert !
Blöd nur das das ding seit langem ausverkauft bzw nicht lieferbar ist...
200x51 sind doch wenn ich mich nicht irre die richtigen Maße oder ?


----------



## Chrisinger (5. November 2013)

200 x 57


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcWolfgang (5. November 2013)

Wie @Chrisinger schreibt, 200x57. Das ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn er nicht verfügbar ist. Vielleicht einfach mal direkt per Email bei Reset Racing anfragen. Gebraucht wird da wahrscheinlich nicht viel gehen, ein Dhx wurde auch von einigen verbaut und die waren durchaus auch nicht unzufrieden. Der sollte wahrscheinlich eher noch zu kriegen sein. Sowohl neu als gebraucht.


----------



## thislivesgood (6. November 2013)

Morgen

Mit reset hab ich mich schonmal in Verbindung gesetzt. .. es hieß nur immer sowas wie "wenn er verfügbar ist sehen sies auf der Website"

Ich muss erlich gestehen dass ich nicht mehr der fox fan bin... überteuert, überhyped, teure und lange wartungszeiten... andere hersteller schaffen für weniger geld ein ebenbürtiges und wartungsfreundliches und genauso verlässliches produkt...
Der dhx wäre also raus... ggf gebraucht... 

Wie fährt sich der monarch plus ?
Teilweise -nicht im bezug auf das strive- meine ich gelesen zu haben das er relativ schwachbrüstig sei...

Mein favorit ist immer noch der vector !

Danke schonmal für die antworten )


----------



## Rick7 (6. November 2013)

Moin, 

was meinst du mit schwachbrüstig? 
Das 2014er strive 8.0 race kommt serienmässig mit monarch plus rc3. Es haben schon einige hier im Forum, bei zu lineraen Hinterbauten, das Problem anscheinend mit dem Monarch auf die Reihe gekriegt. Richtiger tune halt vorausgesetzt. Auf jeden Fall einer der besseren Dämpfer, wenn es darum geht n bischen progression rein zu bekommen.

100% kann das aber nur jemand sagen, der schonmal strive mit monarch in auf den Hinterbau abgestimmten tune gefahren ist.


----------



## RobG301 (6. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was meinst du mit schwachbrüstig?
> Das 2014er strive 8.0 race kommt serienmässig mit monarch plus rc3. Es haben schon einige hier im Forum, bei zu lineraen Hinterbauten, das Problem anscheinend mit dem Monarch auf die Reihe gekriegt. Richtiger tune halt vorausgesetzt. Auf jeden Fall einer der besseren Dämpfer, wenn es darum geht n bischen progression rein zu bekommen.
> ...



Denke generell schafft nen Piggyback Dämpfer da Abhilfe. Leider noch keine Erfahrungswerte mit dem Float X!


----------



## Rick7 (6. November 2013)

naja der ist halt erstmal sauteuer... da wird mir ja schwindelig was die dafür haben wollen.
Dann lieber nen x-fusion oder rock shox...


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2013)

Wer hat hier eigentlich schon alles den Lenker gewechselt?


----------



## Freakrr (7. November 2013)

Ich, auf Spank Spike inkl. kürzerem 50mm Vorbau.


----------



## sirios (7. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wer hat hier eigentlich schon alles den Lenker gewechselt?



Hatte am Strive nen Spank Subrosa 747 30 mm Rise. Habe bewusst nicht den Spike mit 777 mm genommen, da es viele Stellen gibt, die mit einem so breiten Lenker bei Touren zum Problem werden. Als Vorbau hatte ich nen 40 mm Spank Spoon. Der Funn Funnduro Vorbau in 45 mm ist übrigens für den Einsatzzweck des Strives wie geschaffen und schaut auch klasse aus


----------



## Der_Graue (7. November 2013)

Ich 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wer hat hier eigentlich schon alles den Lenker gewechselt?


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. November 2013)

bin mit meinem dhx air mehr als zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2013)

Haben doch einige gewechselt. 

Ich hab ja noch den Turbinevorbau (denke mal 60er) und den Turbinelenker mit 725mm und 3/4" Rise. 

Vorbau würd ich gern behalten, schaut ganz nice aus und der Tacho hat perfekt platz, Lenker wär was breiteres schick, aber nicht viel. Wenn ich aber n breiteren Lenker montiere dann sollte man auch mehr Rise nehmen oder? Wenn ich die Arme weiter ausnander habe dann bin ich ja noch tiefer, oder is mein Gedanken falsch?

Ich hab grad den SixC in 785 3/4" im Kopf oder den Atlas Kash Money 785er, da is dann aber die Frage welchen Rise, 1/2" oder 1 1/4"... 

Gegebenfalls würd ich den ja dann auch auf 750 oder so kürzen.

Da brauch ich nun von euch n bissl input. 

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich auf das Testival in Riva warten soll und da dann n Strive fahren, die haben nun ja alle n breiteren Lenker...


----------



## Freakrr (7. November 2013)

Hatte erst...

Subrosa mit 15 Rise  und jetzt den Spike mit 30 Rise.
Der Subrosa war mir zu flach. Der Spike mit dem kurzen Vorbau macht sich gut, hab lange Arme 

Tacho oder Navi passt natürlich nicht mehr drauf...

Passt aber gut ans Oberrohr:


----------



## mcWolfgang (7. November 2013)

Ich bin auch breiter geworden am Lenker. Hab auf einen Sixpack Millennium Carbon 785 gewechselt mit 25 mm rise und 9° backsweep. Hatte vorher Probleme mit dem Handgelenk mit dem original von Syntace. Hab ihn aber auf 750 mm gekürzt, bin sonst im Wald an manchen Stellen zu oft hängen geblieben. Als Vorbau fahr ich den Sixpack Menace als 40mm Version. Komm mit der Kombi bestens zurecht.


----------



## Rick7 (7. November 2013)

Da sich das Feedback bezüglich probefahren in Grenzen hält, mal anders gefragt. Wer fährt denn mit knapp 1,70 einen M Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. November 2013)

Ich hatte ursprünglich einen M Rahmen, den ich nach einem Crash in einen S gewechselt habe und ich komme auf den Trails mit dem kleineren viel besser klar. Die 3 cm Unterschied sollten nicht viel ausmachen. Unserem Junior passt er auch super ( er ist 2 cm größer als ich )

Größe: 1,67m
SL: 80 cm


----------



## Micha382 (7. November 2013)

Ich fahre auch seit Anfang diesen Jahres, bzw. praktisch seit Kauf einen Renthal Fatbar ð


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2013)

Dann werd ich wohl auch wechseln, der Rise ist halt noch fraglich, 15mm oder 30mm...


----------



## potzblitzer (7. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wer hat hier eigentlich schon alles den Lenker gewechselt?



Hab auch gewechselt auf Spank Subrosa 15mm rise und spank Spike 50mm Vorbau. Mir gefällt der flache Lenker beim Bergabfahren sehr gut 

 @Rick7: bin 169 bei Schrittlänge 77 und fahre ein Strive in S. Anfangs kam es mir auch sehr kompakt vor aber mittlerweile bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Größe. Da ich gerade sehe dass du aus Rgbg kommst: wohne auch hier und du kannst ja mal auf meinem Probesitzen.


----------



## jonalisa (7. November 2013)

@boardi: Da ich die Gegend bei dir kenne, empfehle ich dir einen Lenker mit 750mm Breite z.B. Sixpack Leader. Alles andere ist hier bei uns zu breit. Gibts auch in vielen tollen Farben. Wuerde nicht zu viel Rise nehmen, verlierst nur den Druck am Vorderrad, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (7. November 2013)

Hey Leute, danke für die Rückmeldung 

damit kann man mal was anfangen. 
 @potzblitzer: du hast ne PM


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @boardi: Da ich die Gegend bei dir kenne, empfehle ich dir einen Lenker mit 750mm Breite z.B. Sixpack Leader. Alles andere ist hier bei uns zu breit. Gibts auch in vielen tollen Farben. Wuerde nicht zu viel Rise nehmen, verlierst nur den Druck am Vorderrad, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.



Lenker wird sicher n RaceFace, zur not wird er abgeschnitten, hat eh schöne markierungen wo man schneiden soll. 

Rise wär mir eben wieder 3/4" lieb, vllt 1", aber die 1/5" vom Atlas scheinen mir n bissl zu wenig und die 1 1/4" zu viel...


----------



## Phileason (7. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Da sich das Feedback bezüglich probefahren in Grenzen hält, mal anders gefragt. Wer fährt denn mit knapp 1,70 einen M Rahmen?



Mit 173 cm und ner Schrittlänge von 80 war ich laut PPS von Canyon bei Größe S und mit 1 cm mehr Schrittlänge bei M. Hab's mir dann in S bestellt und es passt super....


----------



## Fabilicious (7. November 2013)

ich bin auch knapp über 170 und habe ein Strive in S. Es passt von der größe her gut, auf trails perfekt, bei längeren fahrten könnte es etwas länger sein. längerer vorbau tuts da vermutlich auch. 
bevor du eines kaufst, fahrs ausgiebig probe... ich bin mit meinem leider recht unzufrieden. es ist eher ein tourer und kein enduro... die reifen (maxxis minion und ardent) finden auf schnee unfassbar wenig griff. also kalkulier mal ein paar austauschteile ein, falls du dich für das bike entscheidest  allerdings ist das preis-leistungsverhältnis natürlich super.

viele grüße!


----------



## Rick7 (8. November 2013)

Moin, merci für die Rückmeldungen  Ok dann Tendenz zu S

      @Fabilicious :
ok auch mal gut ne Kritik zu hören. Von welchem bike kamst du denn zum Strive?
Suche eigentlich schon n vollwertiges Enduro, was genau macht es für dich eher zum tourenbike? Die Bereifung kanns ja wohl nicht sein. Kenne jetzt wenig Reifen die auf Schnee perfekten grip haben 

Ja die Ausstattung sucht momentan echt seines gleichen :O 
Ich habe am Wochenende die Möglichkeit eins Probezusitzen/fahren. Ausgiebig testen wird schwierig, da jetzt keiner meiner Leute eins fährt. 

Habs jetzt auch gestern nochmal mit dem Tyee verglichen... keine Chance was die Ausstattung angeht. Aber was hilft die beste Ausstattung wenns bike nix taugt 
Naja muss mir einfach n eigenes Bild machen, normalerweise merkt man recht schnell ob man sich auf ner Kiste wohl fühlt oder nicht 

Cheers Rick


----------



## Quiesel (8. November 2013)

Also dass das bike kein Enduro sein soll kann ich so keinesfalls bestätigen. Fährt sich richtig gut bergab und über die trails! Wenn man den Luftdruck bisschen denkt hat man Mega grip! Also noch mehr Enduro wäre in meinen Augen freeride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (8. November 2013)

Hol dir einen 30er Rise, dann brauchste keine Angst zu haben, dass die Bremsgriffe ans Oberrohr kommen.
Habe einen 15er Rise und dass ist zu wenig, werde mir noch einen 40er Vorbau mit 15° besorgen.



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich wohl auch wechseln, der Rise ist halt noch fraglich, 15mm oder 30mm...


----------



## clemsi (8. November 2013)

Ich fahr einen Nukeproof Warhead 760er mit 25mm Rise und einen 50er Syncros Fr mit 8° Rise, dazu die Ergon Enduro Griffe - alles in allem eine super Kombi. Den Syncros Lenker habe ich von Anfang an gehasst.
Hat mal wer den Renthal Duo Vorbau getestet?
Ich fahre am Transition den Sixpack Millenium Vorbau, aber der taugt mir weniger.


----------



## Rick7 (8. November 2013)

...mann kanns nicht leugnen, die Syntace Kombi aus Megaforce und lowriser ist ein geiles Cockpit.

edit: das Renthal Cockpit am 2014er macht mich aber tierisch an


----------



## Boardi05 (8. November 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Also dass das bike kein Enduro sein soll kann ich so keinesfalls bestätigen. Fährt sich richtig gut bergab und über die trails! Wenn man den Luftdruck bisschen denkt hat man Mega grip! Also noch mehr Enduro wäre in meinen Augen freeride



Kann ich so bestätigen, es ist n Endurobike, Bergauf geht es n bissl schlechter als ein AM (wobei mir vorkommt es klettert besser als mein Nerve) und Bergab isses einfach nur saugeil. Bikepark ging damit auch, muss man halt n bissl aufpassen was man macht. 

Enduro is für mich, 1000m und mehr klettern muss drinnen sein, bergab muss dann fahrspaß drinnen sein, 2000tm und mehr dürfen kein Problem darstellen. Da passt das Strive perfekt rein, mMn.

Wer mehr sucht muss Torque/Swoop etc nehmen, das ist dann aber schon Freeride. 

Die Reifen bin ich nun auch schon öfters auf Schnee gefahren und die gehn super, besser als die MuddyMary/FatAlbert combi am Nerve. Schlamm is an sich auch kein Problem, auch wenn ich sagen muss, der Ardent könnt ne bessere selbstreinigung haben.



BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hol dir einen 30er Rise, dann brauchste keine Angst zu haben, dass die Bremsgriffe ans Oberrohr kommen.
> Habe einen 15er Rise und dass ist zu wenig, werde mir noch einen 40er Vorbau mit 15° besorgen.



Derzeit kommen die Griffe nicht ans oberrohr, is genug Platz dazwischen. Ich hab zurzeit 19mm (3/4") mit 725mm. 
13mm könnten da echt n bissl wenig sein, 30mm kommen mir aber zu viel vor. 

Der SixC hätte wieder 19mm, aber der is aus Carbon und irgendwie vertrau ich dem Material immer noch nicht ganz, auch wenn die Kurbel super ist. Und Alu möcht ich gern den Kash Money, mal guggn ob ich mich selbst überreden kann was schwarzes von nem anderen Hersteller zu nehmen. Etwas mit 15mm Rise sollte da ideal sein.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. November 2013)

@Boardi05 , habe einen *Syntace* Vector 7075 High 10 12° 760mm mit einem Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau 40 mm und da passiert es, dass die Bremsgriffe gegen das Oberrohr schlagen, wenn sie zu schräg gestellt werden. Deswegen werden ich mir einen neuen Vorbau mit 15° Versatz kaufen, der Lenker bleibt aber wie er ist, ein 20er wäre aber besser gewesen.


----------



## sirios (8. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> [...]und Bergab isses einfach nur saugeil. Bikepark ging damit auch, muss man halt n bissl aufpassen was man macht.



Man kann durchaus mit dem Strive alles mögliche anstellen. Die Kiste ist mit Sicherheit mehr Enduro als das AM das viele als Enduro mißbrauchen . Allerdings muss man bergab schon auf die Linienwahl achten. Ich hab das hier ganz gut auf vielen Trails vergleichen können: Da wo ich mit dem Strive nicht drüber gefahren bin bzw. bewusst ne andere Linie gewählt habe, bügel ich mit dem Torque einfach drüber.

Wer Touren fährt und sich auch mal an etwas deftigere Abfahrten rantasten möchte, der kann sich ruhig das Strive kaufen. Bin mal gespannt auf das Feedback zu den diesjährigen Dämpfern. Wunder würde ich aber auch da nich erwarten!

Wer allerdings schon absehen kann, dass er öfters mal nen Ausritt in den Park unternehmen wird, der sollte direkt über ein Torque oder ähnliches nachdenken.


----------



## Rick7 (8. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Wer allerdings schon absehen kann, dass er öfters mal nen Ausritt in den Park unternehmen wird, der sollte direkt über ein Torque oder ähnliches nachdenken.



hmm das stimmt mich nachdenklich


----------



## Boardi05 (8. November 2013)

@sirios hat recht, wenn man schon von vor dem kauf im sinn hat 75% oder mehr bergab zu fahren, dann muss n Torque her. 

Bei mir isses ziemlich im Endurosektor drinnen, ich fahr n drittel mehr bergab als bergauf, aber die Bergauftouren haben es teilweise in sich, 2000hm sind da keine Seltenheit. Ich komm mit dem Strive echt gut zurecht, musste aber beim Dämpfer auch nachhelfen, auch wenn es anfangs ohne Probleme ging.

Falls zum ausverkauf nächstes Jahr noch eins übrig is, werd ich mir wohl das hier holen, für die 4-5 Parkbesuche und die Tage wo es eigentlich nur Bergab geht.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.670051663040081.1073741856.135779413133978&type=1


----------



## clemsi (8. November 2013)

deswegen bin ich nun mittlerweile von der idee des eierlegendenwollmilchenduros abgekommen und hab mir zusätzlich zum strive noch einen robusten freerider zugelegt- alles andere wäre immer ein fauler kompromiss gewesen (auch mit einem Tyee, Fanes usw).


----------



## Fabilicious (8. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> hmm das stimmt mich nachdenklich



Ich will mich noch mal präzisieren  Meinem Vorredner muss ich Recht geben, für den Bikepark, sagen wir Sicak, ist es wenig geeignet. Eher für weniger ruppige Parks wenn dann.
Vor dem Strive bin ich ein Nerve AM gefahren, das für ein AM ziemlich gut im Gelände ging. Daneben habe ich einen DH und wollte ein Bike zwischen beiden, aber keinen Freerider, weil der zu nah am DH gewesen wäre. Also einen tourenfähigen Freerider quasi  ich habe mir auch das tyee angeschaut und mich wegen der ausstattung dann doch fürs strive entschieden.
Das tyee dürfte ne ecke bergabtauglicher sein als das strive (schau mal die lenkwinkel an).
Zu meiner Kritik am Strive: Vielleicht hatte ich zu viel erwartet, der Unterschied vom AM zum Strive ist erstaunlich gering. Außerdem funktioniert die FOX CTD Evolution richtig schlecht. Das Losbrechmoment ist wie von Luftgabeln der ersten Generation und sie war bereits bei toxoholics. Im übrigen kam die gabel ganz ohne dämpferöl, also als defektes Teil (kann ja mal passieren). Der Hinterbau ist recht weich, was man sogar bei meinen 70 kg fahrergewicht merkt, wenn man seitliche Belastungen auf den Hinterbau gibt.

Ich fahre das Strive jetzt seit genau einem jahr etwa jeden zweiten Tag. Es ist bisher nichts kaputt gegangen, die Gabel hat sich inzwischen aber auch nicht eingelaufen (wegen dem losbrechmoment; siehe oben) und es ist halt ein "naja"-bike. Geil allerdings ist die Hydraulische sattelstütze 
Du kannst meins gern mal probefahren, ich wohne in nürnberg. Überleg dir evtl mal das yt wicked. davon hab ich viel gutes gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (8. November 2013)

Ich komme auch vom Nerve AM 2012er und hab mir dann das 2013er Strive geholt. Ich muss sagen ich fÃ¼hl mich auf dem Strive bergab deutlich wohler, so ein "im Bike sitzen GefÃ¼hl" hab ich, beim Nerve war es mehr ein "Bike drauf sitzen GefÃ¼hl".

Ist immer interessant zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sind.

Das CTD Fahrwerk ist wirklich nicht so toll, die Gabel is mehr n Prototyp und wurde ja 2014 geÃ¤ndert. Fox Italia hat mir gesagt, dass ich fÃ¼r ca. 250â¬ die Talas und CTD einheit von 2014 bekomme, inkl Service. Bin nun am Ãberlegen ob wechseln oder nicht, denn es gibt Tage wo ich mit der Gabel echt zufrieden bin, letztes WE z.b. Freitag Tour mit 700hm und 1700tm und am Samstag Ã¼ber 4000tm Freeriden, alles bestens, Gabel funktionierte TOP.
Der DÃ¤mpfer ist bei mir nach ca 500km sehr weich geworden und wenig spÃ¤ter hat sich das CTD verabschiedet. Beim Testival hat es mir Toxo repariert und n Spacer is nun drinnen, fÃ¤hrt sich nun richtig geil.


----------



## Fabilicious (8. November 2013)

Jetzt hätte ich mal eine Frage an die anderen Strivefahrer:

Da ich mit meiner CTD EVO Gabel nicht zufrieden bin, überlege ich mir eine andere einzubauen. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine gute Gabel am Strive?


----------



## Fabilicious (8. November 2013)

Welche Reifen fahrt ihr? Ich suche noch einigermaßen leicht laufende


----------



## Boardi05 (8. November 2013)

Gabel solltest dir mal die RockShox Pike anschaun und Reifen vllt die HansDampf. N Kumpel fährt die und ist ganz zufrieden, hat nun mal kurz die Maxxis Probiert ist nun aber wieder auf HansDampf umgestiegen. Vorne würd ich aber etwas in Richtung FatAlbert empfehlen, der hat n bissl mehr Grip und n bissl mehr Rollwiederstand, das macht vorne aber ja nix aus.


----------



## Flachgauer05 (8. November 2013)

Fabilicious schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich mal eine Frage an die anderen Strivefahrer:
> 
> Da ich mit meiner CTD EVO Gabel nicht zufrieden bin, überlege ich mir eine andere einzubauen. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine gute Gabel am Strive?



Servus, 

wie Boardi05 schon schrieb, ich fahre auch die Pike und bin mehr als zufrieden 

nur der erste Service, brachte Ernüchterung: kein Öl in der Gabel
trocken wie in der Wüste

dennoch bin ich überrascht wie gut die Gabel bisher gearbeitet hat, 
mit dem Service kann Sie nur besser werden...

Fazit: Top Gabel, aber im Neuzustand sicherheithalber schon mal ein kleinen Service machen bzw. das Öl kontrollieren


----------



## RobG301 (8. November 2013)

Fabilicious schrieb:


> Welche Reifen fahrt ihr? Ich suche noch einigermaßen leicht laufende



Kommt auf dein Tourenprofil an. Ich würde dir zu Conti Mountain King raten für ne gute Mischung aus geringem Rollwiderstand und Grip oder halt hinten nen Mountain King und vorne Trail King!


----------



## Fabilicious (8. November 2013)

danke für die Tips  das mit dem fehlenden Öl ist echt mies...


----------



## potzblitzer (8. November 2013)

Fabilicious schrieb:


> Welche Reifen fahrt ihr? Ich suche noch einigermaßen leicht laufende



Conti Baron 2.3 BCC vorne/hinten. Imo bester Herbst/Winterreifen auf einem Trailbike: schwimmt aufgrund seiner schmäleren Bauweise im Matsch nicht auf, grippt sehr gut auf allen Untergründen, Gummi verhärtet nicht bei Kälte, geringes Gewicht bei gutem Pannenschutz, rollt wirklich akzeptabel, schmal und deshalb mit niedrigem Druck auch auf schmalen Felgen gut fahrbar. Seine einzige Schwäche sind Steinfelder, da ist er einfach etwas zu schmal dazu. 

Ein Baron in 2.4 mit 800-900G und noch leicht weicherer Mischung wäre mein Traumreifen


----------



## Rick7 (8. November 2013)

Fabilicious schrieb:


> Ich will mich noch mal präzisieren  Meinem Vorredner muss ich Recht geben, für den Bikepark, sagen wir Sicak, ist es wenig geeignet. Eher für weniger ruppige Parks wenn dann.
> Vor dem Strive bin ich ein Nerve AM gefahren, das für ein AM ziemlich gut im Gelände ging. Daneben habe ich einen DH und wollte ein Bike zwischen beiden, aber keinen Freerider, weil der zu nah am DH gewesen wäre. Also einen tourenfähigen Freerider quasi  ich habe mir auch das tyee angeschaut und mich wegen der ausstattung dann doch fürs strive entschieden.
> Das tyee dürfte ne ecke bergabtauglicher sein als das strive (schau mal die lenkwinkel an).
> Zu meiner Kritik am Strive: Vielleicht hatte ich zu viel erwartet, der Unterschied vom AM zum Strive ist erstaunlich gering. Außerdem funktioniert die FOX CTD Evolution richtig schlecht. Das Losbrechmoment ist wie von Luftgabeln der ersten Generation und sie war bereits bei toxoholics. Im übrigen kam die gabel ganz ohne dämpferöl, also als defektes Teil (kann ja mal passieren). Der Hinterbau ist recht weich, was man sogar bei meinen 70 kg fahrergewicht merkt, wenn man seitliche Belastungen auf den Hinterbau gibt.
> ...



Also in Spicak bin ich mit meinem Xtension XPZ echt super zurecht gekommen  Finds da jetzt nicht so rumpelig. Und das XPZ ist jetzt auch nicht das hardcore Enduro. Denke das liegt schon auch viel an den Federelementen...

Das Strive mit Fox würde ich mir eh nicht zulegen, ich hab das 8.0 race mit komplett RS im Visir. Du solltest dir evtl mal ne Lyrik reinhaun.
Ich heb mir meine auch mal vorsichtshalber auf, falls die neue Gabel nix taugen sollte. 
Denn die RC2DH ist schon ein verdammt feines Gäbelchen 

Edit: Hab jemand in Regensburg gefunden Danke  Ich setz mich Sonntag mal drauf und schau mal, wies mir taugt. So oft  bin ich eh ned im bikepark... wenns hochkommt 3-4 mal im Jahr.

YT Wicked geht leider ned, des fahren schon zwei Kumpls  
Obwohl.... alle guten Dinge sind 3^^ Ne im Ernst wie sähe das aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (9. November 2013)

Fabilicious schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ich mal eine Frage an die anderen Strivefahrer:
> 
> Da ich mit meiner CTD EVO Gabel nicht zufrieden bin, überlege ich mir eine andere einzubauen. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine gute Gabel am Strive?



Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH. Bin sie mit 170mm gefahren.



Fährt hier schon jemand den *ROCK SHOX Monarch Plus RC3* und kann berichten?


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2013)

MTB-forum.it hat nun endlich den Test zwischen FloatX und Monarch Plus veröffentlicht, liest sich ganz interessant, am ende geht der FloatX als eindeutiger Sieger hervor, ist in allen Punkten besser, bis auf den Preis. Bei der Gabel hingegen hat RockSox mit der Pike die Nase vorne, die neue 2014er 34er Talas ist zwar auch viel besser als die 2013er, aber sie kommt laut mtb-forum.it nicht an die Pike ran. 
Mal guggn ob RockShox nächstes Jahr nachbessert beim Monarch und ihn vom Design her an die Pike anpasst


----------



## sirios (9. November 2013)

Wundert mich, da eigentlich schon dieselbe Technologie, wie z.B. Rapid Recovery, im Monarch verbaut wird. Manchmal hängt es aber auch vom Hintern des Testfahrers ab . Aber schön zu sehen, dass der Float X im Vergleich zum DHX direkt ein tauglicher Dämpfer ist wo man nicht noch zu weiten Bastelorgien ausholen muss


----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> MTB-forum.it hat nun endlich den Test zwischen FloatX und Monarch Plus veröffentlicht, liest sich ganz interessant, am ende geht der FloatX als eindeutiger Sieger hervor, ist in allen Punkten besser, bis auf den Preis. Bei der Gabel hingegen hat RockSox mit der Pike die Nase vorne, die neue 2014er 34er Talas ist zwar auch viel besser als die 2013er, aber sie kommt laut mtb-forum.it nicht an die Pike ran.
> Mal guggn ob RockShox nächstes Jahr nachbessert beim Monarch und ihn vom Design her an die Pike anpasst



Interessant wäre eher der Vergleich zum Fox Float CTD.
Float X und Monarch RC3 stehen ja preislich in keinerlei Verhältnis.


----------



## Daseca (10. November 2013)

Fabilicious schrieb:


> Meinem Vorredner muss ich Recht geben, für den Bikepark, sagen wir Sicak, ist es wenig geeignet. Eher für weniger ruppige Parks wenn dann.
> 
> Zu meiner Kritik am Strive: Vielleicht hatte ich zu viel erwartet, der Unterschied vom AM zum Strive ist erstaunlich gering.
> 
> Ich fahre das Strive jetzt seit genau einem jahr etwa jeden zweiten Tag. Es ist bisher nichts kaputt gegangen.



So dann muss ich mal was dazu schreiben 

Also ich kann deine Aussage eigentlich garnicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin von 2010-2012 auch ein Nerve AM gefahren und Seit 2012 das Strive und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, Bergab sind die 2 Räder in keinster hinsicht zu vergleichen. Das fängt alleine schon mit der Steifigkeit(20er Steckachse vorne, x12 hinten, 36er Standrohre) an und geht mit der GEO weiter. Du/Ihr sagt das Tyee ist z.B. wegen dem Lenkwinkel besser Bergab tauglich dabei liegen dazwischen max 1°. Zwischen dem AM und Strive aber 2-2,5°. Die Aussage beißt sich also ein bisschen 

Ich kann über das Internet natürlich nicht deine Fahrweise beurteilen aber ich kann dir sagen meins war schon 3x zur Reperatur bei Canyon weil entweder eine Achse gebrochen ist oder das oder das kaputt war 

Ich Fahr mit meinem Strive Touren bis 2200hm, 4 Tages Touren in den Alpen, Feierabend runden von 1 Stunde und geh mit dem Strive in den Bikepark (Stromberg, Bad Wildbad, Beerfelden....) und Spring alles was ich mich traue (bis 1,5-2m). Also Parktauglich ist das Ding auf jedenfall. Klar wenn ich runtereiern will ohne das ich einen Stein merke etc dann nehm ich lieber ein FRX etc.

Zum Schluss....mein nächstes Bike wird aber definitiv kein Canyon mehr. Gibt einfach zu viele andere Hersteller die geile Bikes bauen und der Service ein anderer ist 

Achja ich hab halt mein Strive komplett umgebaut: Lyrik RC2DH SA, kürzerer vorbau, 780er Lenker, ZTR FLOW mit Hope Pro 2 Evo etc...
Wenn du ein 2013er Modell mit 34er Fox fährst könnte es evtl da dran liegen aber es liegt nicht am Rahmen


----------



## Fabilicious (10. November 2013)

Daseca schrieb:


> So dann muss ich mal was dazu schreiben
> 
> Also ich kann deine Aussage eigentlich garnicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin von 2010-2012 auch ein Nerve AM gefahren und Seit 2012 das Strive und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, Bergab sind die 2 Räder in keinster hinsicht zu vergleichen. Das fängt alleine schon mit der Steifigkeit(20er Steckachse vorne, x12 hinten, 36er Standrohre) an und geht mit der GEO weiter. Du/Ihr sagt das Tyee ist z.B. wegen dem Lenkwinkel besser Bergab tauglich dabei liegen dazwischen max 1°. Zwischen dem AM und Strive aber 2-2,5°. Die Aussage beißt sich also ein bisschen
> 
> ...




Da sagst du es ja am Schluss: du hast andere Teile drin, das macht sicher einiges aus. Die Rahmen sind bei Canyon ja meist echt gut und vllt machen deine anderen parts so viel aus, dass du ein deutlich besseres bike hast. Die 34er fox ist leider wirklich schlecht -.-
ich springe mit meinem auch max 2 m irgendwo runter, aber nicht wirklich gerne, es liegt irgendwie random in der luft und wirkt so als hätte es eigentlich gar keine lust zu fahren ^^ mein downhiller macht bergab natürlich überall mehr bock.  
lenkwinkel: das tyee hab ich auch nie gefahren, bilde mir aber ein man sieht den flacheren lenkwinkel schon auf den bildern. ob mans arg spürt weiß ich natürlich jetzt nicht, könnte es mir aber vorstellen.

Für touren nehm ich auch immer das strive und dafür taugt es auch, da geb ich dir recht 

abshcließend zu der ganzen diskussion hier will ich noch fairer weise sagen: Ich hatte mir wohl zu viel von der vielgelobten enduroklasse versprochen und stelle nun fest, dass ähnliche bikes wie das strive mittlerweile als all mountain verkauft werden. Ein leichter freerider wäre wohl die bessere wahl gewesen. und ja, es gibt schlechtere bikes als das strive, aber bestimmt auch geilere. man sollte wirklich probefahren, bevor man ein bike kauft und das hab ich nicht gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2013)

Was kostet eigentlich ein kompletter neuer *Lagersatz* für das Strive?


----------



## Lukas2046 (10. November 2013)

Hier mal meine Bude, bisschen dreckig


----------



## Shabba (10. November 2013)

Apropos Lager, wie siehts denn mit der 260° box und den Wartungsintervallen aus?

Wie haltet ihr es mit der Wartung bezüglich Lagern allgemein denn so?


----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2013)

Shabba schrieb:


> Apropos Lager, wie siehts denn mit der 260° box und den Wartungsintervallen aus?
> 
> Wie haltet ihr es mit der Wartung bezüglich Lagern allgemein denn so?



Erst dann, wenn sie rau laufen


----------



## Rick7 (10. November 2013)

danke für die interessanten posts. Also bei mir gibt wie gesagt auf jeden Fall die partliste vom 2014er 8.0 den Ausschlag. Da findest du momentan nix was in der Preisklasse rankommt, auch keine anderen Versender.

ich fahr es jetzt dann mal Probe und seh was ich mache. Klar es gibt immer was besseres, aber das ist immer ne Preisfrage. Wenn mir das egal wär, Dann hätte ich schon längst n spezi carbon enduro oder sowas. Aber da kostet der Rahmen mehr als das wirklich geil ausgestattete strive. Mit so ner Luxuskiste, hätte ich jedenfalls dauernd schiss, dass irgendwas kaputt geht.

Ich bin aber echt gespannt wie s## wie sich s fährt.

Ach ja zum Thema lenkwinkel: das strive hat den für mich an nem enduro perfekten lw von 66,5° 
Ich finde bspw den vom icb schon viel zu flach. Das fährt sich m.M.n schon fast zu träge.


----------



## potzblitzer (10. November 2013)

Leider nicht das beste Wetter zum probefahren.. Und ich warn dich schon mal, nach der gestrigen matsch Tour siehts aus wie schwein. aber für ein paar eindrücke wird's schon reichen


----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> danke für die interessanten posts. Also bei mir gibt wie gesagt auf jeden Fall die partliste vom 2014er 8.0 den Ausschlag. Da findest du momentan nix was in der Preisklasse rankommt, auch keine anderen Versender.
> 
> 
> Ich bin aber echt gespannt wie s## wie sich s fährt.
> ...



Das 8.0er gibt es leider nur noch in "raw". Ist halt geschmackssache.

Stehe auch noch vor der Wahl
- Commencal Meta, Propain Tyee oder Strive

Wird wohl wieder ein Strive werden...


----------



## Rick7 (10. November 2013)

Ich finde das raw ziemlich geil. Ja das Tyee Wär bei mir auch in der engeren Auswahl.
Nur kommt das P/L mässig nicht ans 8.0 race ran. Wenn man noch ne reverb dazunimmt kommt man preislich fast aufs selbe, aber allein der lrs, die xO1  und die bessere pike lohnen sich da schon. Die Dämpferposition (die ich nebenbei bemerkt beim strive jetzt auch nicht optimal finde) gefällt mir da auch nicht so.
Soll aber nach Aussage mehrerer user, die ich gefragt hab schon ne feine kiste sein.
auch das auf der propain hp gezeigt leuchtrot-blaue find ich richtig gut. Aber Dss ist wohl auch geschmacksache.


----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ich finde das raw ziemlich geil. Ja das Tyee Wär bei mir auch in der engeren Auswahl.
> Nur kommt das P/L mässig nicht ans 8.0 race ran. Wenn man noch ne reverb dazunimmt kommt man preislich fast aufs selbe, aber allein der lrs, die xO1  und die bessere pike lohnen sich da schon. Die Dämpferposition (die ich nebenbei bemerkt beim strive jetzt auch nicht optimal finde) gefällt mir da auch nicht so.
> Soll aber nach Aussage mehrerer user, die ich gefragt hab schon ne feine kiste sein.
> auch das auf der propain hp gezeigt leuchtrot-blaue find ich richtig gut. Aber Dss ist wohl auch geschmacksache.



Was spricht gegen die Dämpferposition beim Strive?
Hier liegt der Dämpfer immerhin geschützt und es passt sogar ein Stahlfederdämpfer ins Strive (wenn gewünscht).

Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen das der Tyee Hinterbau besser "funktioniert".


----------



## Rick7 (10. November 2013)

Nö eigentlich nix. Dass der Dämpfer beim strive geschützt ist, ist schon mal viel viel besser. Abgesehen vom tiefen Schwerpunkt
mag ichs eigentlich lieber wenn ein dämpfer quer im Rahmendreieck liegt. War aber bei meinem letzten bike auch nicht so. So viel dreckiger wird er dadurch auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (10. November 2013)

Meinst du nicht, dass ein guter, ausgereifter Rahmen, mit einer für dich passenden Geometrie etc von Hersteller A besser und vorallem wichtiger ist, als die vermeintlich bessere Ausstattung von Hersteller B?


----------



## sirios (10. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die Dämpferposition beim Strive?
> Hier liegt der Dämpfer immerhin geschützt und es passt sogar ein Stahlfederdämpfer ins Strive (wenn gewünscht).
> 
> Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen das der Tyee Hinterbau besser "funktioniert".



Das mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer ging beim Rahmen von 2011. 2012 und 2013 hat das schon nicht mehr gepasst. Ob 2014 wieder mehr Platz in der Box ist bleibt abzuwarten. 

Der Hinterbau des Strives funktioniert zwar, aber leider nur bedingt wenn es etwas rustikaler wird. Ich hatte sicherlich genügend Möglichkeit zu vergleichen und mir meine Meinung zu bilden. Andere Bikes, auch gerne von anderen Herstellern, können das zum Teil deutlich besser! Ausstattung ist nicht immer alles.


----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Das mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer ging beim Rahmen von 2011. 2012 und 2013 hat das schon nicht mehr gepasst. Ob 2014 wieder mehr Platz in der Box ist bleibt abzuwarten.
> 
> Der Hinterbau des Strives funktioniert zwar, aber leider nur bedingt wenn es etwas rustikaler wird. Ich hatte sicherlich genügend Möglichkeit zu vergleichen und mir meine Meinung zu bilden. Andere Bikes, auch gerne von anderen Herstellern, können das zum Teil deutlich besser! Ausstattung ist nicht immer alles.



Oh das wusste ich nicht das es 2012/13 wieder nicht passt.

Mit welchen Bikes hast du es verglichen?


----------



## sirios (10. November 2013)

Im Freundeskreis gibts viele Bikes: unter anderem Fanes, mehrere Torques mit unterschiedlichen Dämpfern, aber auch KTM oder Bionicon

In Stromberg auf dem Flowtrail im Rahmen des Ridingstyle Enduro Kurses waren dann auch mehrere mehrere Tyees im Einsatz. Alle samt waren besser unterwegs als das Strive. Besonders auf dem letzten und vorletzten Stück des Flowtrails in Stromberg merkt man die Schwächen des Hinterbaus, da rüttelt es dich nur noch durch und man muss einfach Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen. 

Was ich jetzt schreibe wird sicher wieder dem ein oder anderen sauer aufstoßen aber das Forum ist ja da um seine Meinung teilen zu können: wenn ich jetzt zurückblicke hätte *ich* anstatt des Strives besser direkt ein Torque gekauft. Bei Touren bin *ich* mit dem Torque ebenso gut unterwegs. Die Performance bergab ist jedoch nicht zu vergleichen. Meine Empfehlung: gut nachdenken bevor man kauft!


----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt schreibe wird sicher wieder dem ein oder anderen sauer aufstoßen aber das Forum ist ja da um seine Meinung teilen zu können: wenn ich jetzt zurückblicke hätte *ich* anstatt des Strives besser direkt ein Torque gekauft. Bei Touren bin *ich* mit dem Torque ebenso gut unterwegs. Die Performance bergab ist jedoch nicht zu vergleichen. Meine Empfehlung: gut nachdenken bevor man kauft!



Ich hatte sowohl ein Torque (2009) als auch ein Strive.
Ich kam mit dem Strive weitaus besser zurecht, vor allem das Torque vermittelte einem das Gefühl hinten zu sitzen und "vorne" zu treten. 
Ab 2010 soll sich das wohl geändert haben was das Torque betrifft. 

Vielleicht sollte ich mir die Sache mit Tyee und Strive nochmal gut überlegen .


----------



## sirios (10. November 2013)

Definitiv! Denk gut drüber nach. Der Dämpfer ist beim Tyee zwar auch eher suboptimal positioniert aber das Konzept funktioniert krass gut. Ich hab in Stromberg mit Solveig Lindgren gesprochen, die hat das Bike mitentwickelt. Wenn die nicht grad ne Weltcup Strecke runterbrettert, dann ist sie ausschließlich auf dem Tyee unterwegs.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. November 2013)

Mach mir das Torque nur noch attraktiver 

Leider will im Moment keiner mein Strive haben


----------



## Boardi05 (10. November 2013)

Ein Neukauf muss immer gut Überlegt sein, Probefahren und dort wo man sich wohl fühlt kaufen, egal was die Bikebravos oder im Forum geschrieben wird. 

Ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem Strive, bin nun schon diverse andere Probegefahren aber auf keinem hab ich mich so wohl gefühlt. Preis, Geometrie und Rahmendesign sind top und es fährt sich super.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. November 2013)

@Boardi05 ich wette du würdest das selbe behaupten, wenn du ein Torque hättest

Nichts für ungut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (10. November 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Mach mir das Torque nur noch attraktiver



Vorfreude ist doch auch schön


----------



## Chrisinger (10. November 2013)

Da ist was dran


----------



## Boardi05 (10. November 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> @Boardi05 ich wette du würdest das selbe behaupten, wenn du ein Torque hättest
> 
> Nichts für ungut



Dass es sich besser fährt? Da kann ich eindeutig nein sagen, ich bins nun zwei mal gefahren, ich fühl mich aufm Strive wohler, es passt einfach besser zu meinem Fahrprofil. Das liegt nicht daran, dass ich eins hab. 

Jedem das seine, aber nur weil n paar Leute behaupten das Bike XY is besser stur wechseln bringt nix, wenn man dann auf dem XY sich nicht wohl fühlt und nicht zurecht kommt.


----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Probefahren und dort wo man sich wohl fühlt kaufen,



Immer dieser Wohlfühlkram 

man gewöhnt sich an (fast) alles  



sirios schrieb:


> Definitiv! Denk gut drüber nach. Der Dämpfer ist beim Tyee zwar auch eher suboptimal positioniert aber das Konzept funktioniert krass gut. Ich hab in Stromberg mit Solveig Lindgren gesprochen, die hat das Bike mitentwickelt. Wenn die nicht grad ne Weltcup Strecke runterbrettert, dann ist sie ausschließlich auf dem Tyee unterwegs.



Ja, ich werde mir das nochmal gut überlegen. 
Inwiefern suboptimal positioniert?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Immer dieser Wohlfühlkram
> 
> man gewöhnt sich an (fast) alles



Wenn dem so ist dann sollte n Baumarkthardtail zu 99 reichen um überrall runterzukommen


----------



## sirios (10. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Immer dieser Wohlfühlkram
> 
> man gewöhnt sich an (fast) alles
> 
> ...



Na guck dir das doch  mal an. Wenn der Dämpfer auf dem Kopf steht, dann wird die Dichtung unten nicht gescheit geschmiert und er spricht schlechter an und der Verschleiß der Dichtung ist höher. Außerdem wird man mal wieder in der Wahl der Dämofer stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (10. November 2013)

Also ich war gestern wieder gut unterwegs bei widrigsten Bedingungen! Komm sau gut mit dem bike zurecht und lässt sich super den Berg runter und durch den Matsch fahren! Super handling und super Fahrgefühl !! 
Das kommt halt auch immer auf den Fahrer an


----------



## DiHo (11. November 2013)

Grundsätzlich ist es egal wie der Dämpfer eingebaut ist (liegend oder stehend oder umgedreht) da sich das Öl oder Öl-Fettgemisch zur Schmierung durch die Erschütterungen im Dämpfer verteilt.
Wie bei einer Federgabel auch.
Das Öl zur Dämpfung selbst ist in einer geschlossen Kammer.
Aber das Bedienen der Zug-Druckstufen oder Plattform hebelchen während der Fahrt geht ja beim tyee überhaupt nicht.......
Ich brauche den Plattform-Hebel ständig weil steile Rampen oder Anstiege eben leichter zu bewäligen sind.


----------



## Rick7 (11. November 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, dass ein guter, ausgereifter Rahmen, mit einer für dich passenden Geometrie etc von Hersteller A besser und vorallem wichtiger ist, als die vermeintlich bessere Ausstattung von Hersteller B?




ähm ja schon. Aber das strive hat exakt die selben Geo Daten wie mein alter Rahmen und das bike fand ich ziemlich gut  

Was die performance des Hinterbaus betrifft bilde ich mir dann mal meine eigene Meinung 
Aber wenn ich mal zähle, wie viele Leute immer wegen dem RP 23 hier im Forum immer rumgeheulen. Ich kam mit dem im XPZ sehr gut klar. Liegt auch n bischen am Gewicht des Fahrers^^ 

Zum Thema Torque: ich brauch keine 180 mm Federweg  dann kauf ich mir lieber gleich nen downhiller...

so long... ich bin gespannt. Man kanns ja immer noch zurückschicken


----------



## 4Stroke (11. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mal zähle, wie viele Leute immer wegen dem RP 23 hier im Forum immer rumgeheulen.



Ich hatte bei 95kg Fahrergewicht keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen beim RP23 (Tune M). Springen die Fahrer alle ausschließlich ins Flat?


----------



## Rick7 (11. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei 95kg Fahrergewicht keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen beim RP23 (Tune M). Springen die Fahrer alle ausschließlich ins Flat?



naja ich bin auf jedenfall s##mässig gespannt wie das Teil geht. 
Ausschlaggebend war auf jeden Fall das Rock Shox Fahrwerk. Denke dass der Monarch plus den Hinterbau schon etwas progressiver macht. Man wird sehn. Freu mich auf jeden Fall drauf


----------



## 4Stroke (11. November 2013)

Hat hier schonmal jemand von euch ein Strive neu gelagert?
Im Prinzip ist das ja nicht schwer, gibts da beim Strive irgendwelche Besonderheiten (Spezialwerkzeug)?

Was hat euch das ganze gekostet?

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, müsste das Rad ja nur 8 Lager haben.



Hat das Strive 2014 eigentlich eine extra Bohrung für die Reverb Stealth? Oder kann man die auch an ältere Baujahre verbauen?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. November 2013)

2013 und 2014 Rahmen haben ein extra Loch für die Stealth

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Der_Graue (12. November 2013)

@Boardi05: könntest du mal ein Foto machen, wo genau gebohrt wurde und es vielleicht zur Sicherheit ausmessen? Ø und Abstand zum Oberrohr?




Boardi05 schrieb:


> 2013 und 2014 Rahmen haben ein extra Loch für die Stealth
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (12. November 2013)

Da ist ne Abdeckung drüber, genau ausmessen geht also nicht, aber ich kann mal guggn was sich machen lässt.

Hier ein Bild von nem Race in RAW


----------



## Rick7 (12. November 2013)

ui geil, genauso stehts dann hoffentlich in n paar Tagen bei mir 
Wobei ich die Sattelklemme in schwarz wie auf dwer hp um einiges besser finde.
Deins boardi? Hoffe das raw kommt in etwa so rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. November 2013)

Nene, hab ich ausm ital. Forum geklaut. Ich bleib bei meinem 13er 9.0SL, Raw schaut aber schon sehr schön aus. Der Schriftzug am Oberrohr schaut auch super aus, da muss ich mal rausfinden obs n Sticker ist.
Sattelklemme find ich schade, dass da nicht mehr die von Canyon verbaut ist (die hier http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F07&item=5021)


----------



## Rick7 (12. November 2013)

ja mist, auf der hp ist ne schwarze ohne quick release die deutlich besser aussieht. 
Hab gerade bei Canyon angerufen, aber die ham das bike anscheinend schon an dhl übergegeben  

Sattelklemme wäre nun auch nicht das Problem. Aber jetzt mit dem Reverb stealth Gedöns  muss ich die Stütze ja tatsächlich zerlegen, wenn ich nur die 
Klemme tauschen will, oder geht das auch anders?
Oben werd ich sie wohl nicht drüber bekommen.  Schon auch doof, aber es lebe der Fortschritt


----------



## Boardi05 (12. November 2013)

Da wirste die Stütze zerlegen müssen, aber vllt hat Canyon schon die neue Verbaut, die hat einen Schnellverschluss am ende der Stütze, den kann man 2-3 mal aufmachen und wieder zu, danach muss entlüftet werden.

Da du ein 2014er hast, kannste bei Canyon nachfragen ob sie dir die Explosionszeichnung schicken? Bis 2013 sindse auf der HP, 2014 fehlt leider.


----------



## Tribal84 (12. November 2013)

hast das race mal an der waage gehabt?


----------



## Rick7 (12. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Da wirste die Stütze zerlegen müssen, aber vllt hat Canyon schon die neue Verbaut, die hat einen Schnellverschluss am ende der Stütze, den kann man 2-3 mal aufmachen und wieder zu, danach muss entlüftet werden.
> 
> Da du ein 2014er hast, kannste bei Canyon nachfragen ob sie dir die Explosionszeichnung schicken? Bis 2013 sindse auf der HP, 2014 fehlt leider.



ok mal kucken  merci




Tribal84 schrieb:


> hast das race mal an der waage gehabt?



Ne befindet sich ja noch im Zulauf   Aber habe leider auch keine Waage für solche Zwecke.
Falls du boardi meinst, is ja auch nicht seins, das Bild war geklaut^^


----------



## waldi28 (12. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ja mist, auf der hp ist ne schwarze ohne quick release die deutlich besser aussieht.
> Hab gerade bei Canyon angerufen, aber die ham das bike anscheinend schon an dhl übergegeben
> 
> Sattelklemme wäre nun auch nicht das Problem. Aber jetzt mit dem Reverb stealth Gedöns  muss ich die Stütze ja tatsächlich zerlegen, wenn ich nur die
> ...



 Ich hab bei mir auch die Sattelklemme getauscht. Du musst die Stütze nur weit genug rausziehen und die Schraube aus der Klemme drehen. Der vorhandene Spalt in der Klemme ist groß genug, um sie über die Hydraulikleitung zu ziehen. Die ganze Aktion dauert keine 5 Minuten.


----------



## Rick7 (12. November 2013)

seeeehr gut  danke für den Tipp!


----------



## 4Stroke (12. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> seeeehr gut  danke für den Tipp!



Rick berichte mal bitte wie sich der Monarch im Strive verhält.


----------



## 4Stroke (12. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Im Freundeskreis gibts viele Bikes: unter anderem Fanes, mehrere Torques mit unterschiedlichen Dämpfern, aber auch KTM oder Bionicon
> 
> In Stromberg auf dem Flowtrail im Rahmen des Ridingstyle Enduro Kurses waren dann auch mehrere mehrere Tyees im Einsatz. Alle samt waren besser unterwegs als das Strive. Besonders auf dem letzten und vorletzten Stück des Flowtrails in Stromberg merkt man die Schwächen des Hinterbaus, da rüttelt es dich nur noch durch und man muss einfach Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen.
> 
> Was ich jetzt schreibe wird sicher wieder dem ein oder anderen sauer aufstoßen aber das Forum ist ja da um seine Meinung teilen zu können: wenn ich jetzt zurückblicke hätte *ich* anstatt des Strives besser direkt ein Torque gekauft. Bei Touren bin *ich* mit dem Torque ebenso gut unterwegs. Die Performance bergab ist jedoch nicht zu vergleichen. Meine Empfehlung: gut nachdenken bevor man kauft!



Ich greife das kurz nochmal auf.
Du hattest in deinem Strive ja einen DHX 5.0 Air verbaut, hat sich der Hinterbau damit "verbessert"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (12. November 2013)

Schaut gut aus das Raw!

Dabei gefiel mir bisher die Factory Team Lackierung am besten!

Wobei am besten ist meiner Ansicht immer noch das schlichte Schwarz des 9.0 SL 2013!


----------



## Rick7 (12. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Rick berichte mal bitte wie sich der Monarch im Strive verhält.



Jo mach ich 

Factory enduro team lackierung fand ich auch klasse, war aber ausverkauft. So hatte ich wenigstens keine Wahl. Wäre auch echt schwierig geworden. :-D


----------



## Scott Freerider (12. November 2013)

Gestern abgeholt....


----------



## Scott Freerider (12. November 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> hast das race mal an der waage gehabt?



13,8kg in Large inklusive Pedale....Sven ich hasse dich


----------



## Boardi05 (12. November 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike, glückwunsch und willkommen im Strive Club


----------



## Scott Freerider (12. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, glückwunsch und willkommen im Strive Club



Danke, ich war aber vorher schon drin. Ist schon mein zweites...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. November 2013)

Na dann um so besser


----------



## Nesium (12. November 2013)

@Scott Freerider
Sieht sehr Geil aus! 
Was hat denn dein Monarch für ein Tune und ist es die HV oder SV Ausführung wenn man fragen darf? Mid. Reb / Mid. Comp ?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. November 2013)

ich häng mich auch gleich dran, ist der Schriftzug am Unterrohr und am Oberrohr n Sticker?


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. November 2013)

@ScottFreeRider
was sind das für reifen ?


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. November 2013)

mal wieder ein paar bilder vom letzten "schönwetterausfluch"


----------



## 4Stroke (13. November 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> mal wieder ein paar bilder vom letzten "schönwetterausfluch"



Was ist das für ein Dämpfer?


Im Übrigen, wenn sich mal das Dekor vom Rad verabschiedet:


> Bedauerlicherweise können wir Ihnen keinerlei Decalsets anbieten da diese nur bei Neurädern verwendet werden.


 Es lassen sich nichtmal die Aufkleber nachkaufen^^


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2013)

@Scott Freerider :sehr geil  boa ich freu mich  Sollte heute / morgen ankommen

 @wurstzipfel : vorne: Maxxis Minion DHF EXO 2.5  hinten: Ardent EXO Maxx Pro 2.4 
Bike auch


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. November 2013)

@4Stroke
der dämpfer ist ein dhx air 5.0


----------



## Freakrr (13. November 2013)

@Scott Freerider

Sehr sehr geil!!! Gefällt mit sogar besser als meins 

Mehr Bilder.....


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Es lassen sich nichtmal die Aufkleber nachkaufen^^



Für welches haste nachgefragt? Den Steinschlagschutz am Unterrohr oder die Canyon Schriften?

Falls jemand mit den Maxxis die original drauf sind nicht zufrieden ist, PN an mich, hab interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (13. November 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @4Stroke
> der dämpfer ist ein dhx air 5.0


Spezielles tuning oder fährst du den Dämpfer im originalzustand? Hat sich der hinterbau durch den dhx verbessert wenn jainwiefern?


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> @Scott Freerider
> Sieht sehr Geil aus!
> Was hat denn dein Monarch für ein Tune und ist es die HV oder SV Ausführung wenn man fragen darf? Mid. Reb / Mid. Comp ?



Stammt vom scott freerider


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2013)

ich geh mir das Detail gleich mal in echt anschaun  es ist da... 
Ging echt fix

Edit: Juhu


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2013)

Glückwunsch, 

Kannste bitte schaun, ob der Schriftzug am Oberrohr und am unterrohr geklebt sind? Danke!


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2013)

Jo sind geklebt, aber unter Lack  
Boa das Raw kommt iin echt meeega.  
Also Bearbeitungsspuren inklusive, hehe.

Mist und ich muss jetzt wieder in die Arbeit


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2013)

Danke, hab auch grad die Mail von Canyon bekommen, dass man die nimmer bestellen kann, egal, dann kleb ich mir den Race Sticker vom 2013er ans unterrohr, die Flagge kommt auch ganz gut.


----------



## 4Stroke (13. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Danke, hab auch grad die Mail von Canyon bekommen, dass man die nimmer bestellen kann, egal, dann kleb ich mir den Race Sticker vom 2013er ans unterrohr, die Flagge kommt auch ganz gut.



Welchen Sticker? Laut Canyon kann man kein Dekor nachkaufen.
Nur die "Schutzfolie" fÃ¼r das Unterrohr, kostet dann schnell mal 15â¬.


----------



## sirios (13. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Spezielles tuning oder fährst du den Dämpfer im originalzustand? Hat sich der hinterbau durch den dhx verbessert wenn jainwiefern?



Ich bin den DHX anfänglich ohne Modifikationen gefahren, hab dann aber schnell gemerkt, dass das so nicht das Optimum ist. Deshalb hab ich die Kammer verkleinert und die Druckstufe so angepasst, dass sie im Mittleren Federweg mehr dämpft. Das Problem am DHX ist, dass die Druckstufe nur einen eher rudimentären Shimstack hat. "Moderne" Dämpfer wie der Monarch Plus und sicher auch der Float X bringen da viel mehr Spielraum mit um diese besser anzupassen (Stichwort: Custom Tune).

Dennoch hatte ich mit dem Ding Spaß:





Das Problem bei Wallrides und schnell gefahrenen Anliegern war aber immernoch, dass das Heck zum Einsacken geneigt hat...


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Welchen Sticker? Laut Canyon kann man kein Dekor nachkaufen.
> Nur die "Schutzfolie" fÃ¼r das Unterrohr, kostet dann schnell mal 15â¬.



Meinte die vom unterrohr, hab schon mal die Schwarze und die WeiÃe bestellt, die WeiÃe wollte dann unbedingt einer ausm ital. Forum haben. Hab die dann gewinnbringend weiterverkauft, ist zwar n bissl gemein, aber der wollte es nicht anders.

Die Canyon schriftzÃ¼ge hingegen findet man fÃ¼r n paar â¬ auf Ebay. 

Leider fehlt beim Unterrohraufkleber ein Loch...





und so wÃ¼rds ausschaun mit dem weiÃen Sticker, hab den nur mal schnell draufgelegt





  @sirios Das .gif is immer schÃ¶n anzuguggn 

Hab mir nun nochmal den ital. Test vom FloatX und Monarch Plus durchgelesen. An sich scheint der Monarch doch gut ins Strive zu passen, denn der hat ne viel hÃ¶here Endprogression und ist nicht so sensibel wie der FloatX. S
icher ist da einiges vom Tuning abhÃ¤ngig, die Tester haben aber zwei Monate lang mit Fox und auch RockShox am tuning gearbeitet, bis sie laut Hersteller das optimale fÃ¼r Ihr testbike gefunden haben und trotzdem war der Monarch zu bockig. Das Strive hat eh n hinterbau der n bissl strafferen DÃ¤mpfer benÃ¶tigt, spricht also einiges fÃ¼r den Monarch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (13. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Meinte die vom unterrohr, hab schon mal die Schwarze und die Weiße bestellt, die Weiße wollte dann unbedingt einer ausm ital. Forum haben. Hab die dann gewinnbringend weiterverkauft, ist zwar n bissl gemein, aber der wollte es nicht anders.
> 
> Die Canyon schriftzüge hingegen findet man für n paar  auf Ebay.
> 
> ...



Gerade gesehen, den Monarch RC3 gibt es ja bereits mit verschiedenen Tuninings, im Falle des Strives sollte Tune mid (B-Tune) wohl ganz gut passen.
Kostenpunkt: 350


----------



## Quiesel (13. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Jo sind geklebt, aber unter Lack
> Boa das Raw kommt iin echt meeega.
> Also Bearbeitungsspuren inklusive, hehe.



Das freut mich! Diese Aussage bringt mich ein weiteres Stück näher den Bestellvorgang bei Canyon abzuschließen ! Das torque in RAW hat's mir echt angetan! Und dann müsst mein geliebtes Strive auch nicht mehr für den harte. Einsatz herhalten


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2013)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Das freut mich! Diese Aussage bringt mich ein weiteres Stück näher den Bestellvorgang bei Canyon abzuschließen ! Das torque in RAW hat's mir echt angetan! Und dann müsst mein geliebtes Strive auch nicht mehr für den harte. Einsatz herhalten



Willste dir nun ein zweites Strive holen oder wie?


----------



## sirios (13. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @_sirios_ Das .gif is immer schön anzuguggn



Danke


----------



## Quiesel (13. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Willste dir nun ein zweites Strive holen oder wie?



Ne das torque Dhx  damit mein geliebtes Strive nicht mehr für das ganz harte Zeug herhalten muss ! Dafür hab ich es doch zu gern !


----------



## RobG301 (13. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Meinte die vom unterrohr, hab schon mal die Schwarze und die Weiße bestellt, die Weiße wollte dann unbedingt einer ausm ital. Forum haben. Hab die dann gewinnbringend weiterverkauft, ist zwar n bissl gemein, aber der wollte es nicht anders.
> 
> Die Canyon schriftzüge hingegen findet man für n paar  auf Ebay.
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus mit den Aufklebern! Aber das ganz schwarze ist doch immer noch am coolsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (13. November 2013)

Dann bleibt eins immer sauber! 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Willste dir nun ein zweites Strive holen oder wie?


----------



## Quiesel (13. November 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus mit den Aufklebern! Aber das ganz schwarze ist doch immer noch am coolsten!



Ich Feier mein schwarzes 2013 er auch hart ab! ^^
Aber ein torque in RAW wäre so nice.., oh nö ich hab doch schon 3 Fahrräder !  :S 
Das ist doch bekloppt xD


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus mit den Aufklebern! Aber das ganz schwarze ist doch immer noch am coolsten!



Black is schon nice, ich werd mir mal den weißen drankleben und dann guggn wie lang es dauert bis er n gelbstich hat, danach kommt wieder der schwarze dran.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2013)

also ich finde ja dass da mit dem weißen decal schon ziemlich geil kommt   Das passt dann sehr gut zu den Crossmax 
auch wenn ich den steahlth look, glanz decals auf etwas matterem Lack (oder umgekehrt) schon auch sehr cool finde. 

Zwecks Dämpdertune: auf dem Foto ausm ital. Forum vom boardi05 sieht man den Tune.
Da steht L/L Ich hab bei meinem jetzt noch nicht nachgeschaut. Sollte aber überall der gleiche sein. Man müsste einfach auf der RS Seite nachschaun welcher Tune das genau ist und dann entsprechend für andere Dämpfer anpassen / analog kaufen.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Zwecks Dämpdertune: auf dem Foto ausm ital. Forum vom boardi05 sieht man den Tune.
> Da steht L/L Ich hab bei meinem jetzt noch nicht nachgeschaut.



Das Bild hab ich hier ausm IBC, ist vom @Scott Freerider, findet man in der Gallery wenn man nach Strive sucht.


----------



## sirios (13. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Man müsste einfach auf der RS Seite nachschaun welcher Tune das genau ist und dann entsprechend für andere Dämpfer anpassen / analog kaufen.



Allerdings wird es mal kompliziert im Aftermarket einen Monarch Plus zu bekommen der als Rebound Tune L, also Low hat. In fast allen Fällen haben die Monarch Plus im Aftermarket als Rebound Tune M.


----------



## dirtmag (13. November 2013)

Der M wird im Strive nicht so dolle gehen, es sollte schon ein LL sein. Fahre den seit 2 Jahren im Strive und bin zufrieden.


----------



## 4Stroke (13. November 2013)

Im Strive Hinterbau wird ein Low Tune verbaut wo sich alle über ein "durchrauschen" beim Fox beschweren? Demnach müsste der Low Tune schon mehr Dämpfung haben als der verbaute Fox Dämpfer, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2013)

lol genau das habe ich mir auch grad gedacht...  Kann ich mir jetzt irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Dachte auch je linearer (bzw. degressiver) ein Hinterbau desto mehr Tendenz in Richtung High tune. hmm nochmals die Tune Tabelle studieren 

Man möge hoffen dass der tune des Dämpfers sinnvoll gewählt wurde, aber ich denke die wissen schon was sie machen


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2013)

Mit n bissl glück kann man ja mit nem Spacer nachbesser. Bin nun wieder voll zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer, mal guggn wie lang es diesmal hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (13. November 2013)

> , aber ich denke die wissen schon was sie machen


Hat man ja am torque von 2006 gesehen


----------



## schrabbel (13. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Im Strive Hinterbau wird ein Low Tune verbaut wo sich alle über ein "durchrauschen" beim Fox beschweren? Demnach müsste der Low Tune schon mehr Dämpfung haben als der verbaute Fox Dämpfer, sehe ich das richtig?



Ich habe einen Monarch Plus und einen Fox RP23, ..es ist tatsächlich
so das der Low Tune vom Monarch vergleichbar ist mit dem Medium
Tune vom Fox.

Sind halt vom Konzept her völlig verschiedene Dämpfer deshalb kann man
sehr schwer vergleichen. Der Fox ist sehr Plüschig und spricht mit ausgeschalteter 
Plattform fein an und neigt weniger zum wippen. 
Nimmt man das  Rad allerdings hart ran wird der Fox furchtbar schwammig.

Der Monarch spricht ebenfalls gut an ist aber lange nicht so weich wie
der Fox, auch scheint es so, als wenn der Plus mehr Negativfederweg haben muss. 
An Steilstücken sackt der Hinterbau stärker weg als der Fox und neigt schneller zum wippen. 
Wenn man es richtig Fliegen lässt ist der
Monarch dem Fox haushoch überlegen da er fein anspricht aber 
trotzdem das Gefühl für den Untergrund rüber bringt. 

Monarch Plus>RP23


----------



## Boardi05 (14. November 2013)

Hat jemand noch die Bestellmail vom Nadellager und dem Einpresswerkzeug und kann mir deren Artikelnummern sagen und was es gekostet hat? 

Danke


----------



## Nesium (14. November 2013)

Kann es dir leider nur in Schweizer Franken angeben, aber 1 Euro = 1.20 SFR 

A1028849   needle bearing set    SFR. 20.95

A1024676   CANYON pocket press for needle bearing kit  SFR. 19.95


----------



## Boardi05 (14. November 2013)

Super, gleich mal notieren die Art. Nummern, früher oder später brauchts die sicher. Danke


----------



## Der_Graue (14. November 2013)

Weiß einer von euch die Abmaße von den Nadellager, denke ich komme günstiger und mit einer besseren Qualität an die Lager 
Und das Tascheneinpresswerkzeug ist ruckzuck, schnell selbst gedreht 



Nesium schrieb:


> Kann es dir leider nur in Schweizer Franken angeben, aber 1 Euro = 1.20 SFR
> 
> A1028849   needle bearing set    SFR. 20.95
> 
> A1024676   CANYON pocket press for needle bearing kit  SFR. 19.95


----------



## Chicane (14. November 2013)

10x14x10mm, vollnadelig, z.B. INA HN1010


----------



## Der_Graue (14. November 2013)

@Chicane: Super, danke! 
Da kostet das Stück zw. 2 - 3 Euro 



Chicane schrieb:


> 10x14x10mm, vollnadelig, z.B. INA HN1010


----------



## Boardi05 (14. November 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @Chicane: Super, danke!
> Da kostet das Stück zw. 2 - 3 Euro



Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (14. November 2013)

Kaufe sie über die Firma, da gibt es anständig Rabatt und super Qualität 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Link?


----------



## Nesium (14. November 2013)

http://medias.schaeffler.com/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/HN*HN1010


----------



## Rick7 (14. November 2013)

Hehe  













sry für die miesen Bilder werde nach artegerechter Haltung noch bessere nachliefern.
Hatte leider gerade mal Zeit das Teil fahrfertig zu machen. Also ich muss sagen, das Teil kommt erstmal mega wertig daher. Echt guten Job gemacht die Jugs von Canyon und in Taiwan und so....  

Einziger Wermutstropfen ist, dass die reverb nicht ganz raus kommt. Hatte bisher nur Kindshock und kenn mich mit der Reverb null aus. Muss mal das manual studieren...


----------



## 4Stroke (14. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> sry für die miesen Bilder werde nach artegerechter Haltung noch bessere nachliefern.



Sieht gut aus.
Könntest du mal ein Foto machen wo die Bohrung für die Reverb Stealth ist?


Bekomme die Tage auch mein "zweites" Strive.




> Einziger Wermutstropfen ist, dass die reverb nicht ganz raus kommt. Hatte bisher nur Kindshock und kenn mich mit der Reverb null aus. Muss mal das manual studieren...



Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen!


----------



## Rick7 (14. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Könntest du mal ein Foto machen wo die Bohrung für die Reverb Stealth ist?
> 
> 
> ...



lool wie dämlich is das denn   Hab sie eigentlich mit den vorgeschriebenen 5 nm angezogen. Naja das Problem kannt ich von KS jetzt nicht  Danke für den Tipp stroke  


hier zur Belohnung das Bild. Geht seitlich rein


----------



## 4Stroke (14. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> lool wie dämlich is das denn   Hab sie eigentlich mit den vorgeschriebenen 5 nm angezogen. Naja das Problem kannt ich von KS jetzt nicht  Danke für den Tipp stroke
> 
> 
> hier zur Belohnung das Bild. Geht seitlich rein


Danke

Ich erwarte einen ausführlichen Bericht zum Monarch RCT3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (14. November 2013)

schickes teil !!!


----------



## Rick7 (15. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich erwarte einen ausführlichen Bericht zum Monarch RCT3



 Logo! Bei uns is nur grad Siff deluxe, kann noch n bischen dauern.
Bins We auch nicht im Land.



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> schickes teil !!!



danke  Wenns sichs jetzt nur halb so gut fährt wies aussieht passt alles 
War aber auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Quiesel (15. November 2013)

Wuhuuu !!! Anfang nächsten Jahres bekommt mein Strive ein geschwisterchen  yeaaaaaah


----------



## potzblitzer (15. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> sry für die miesen Bilder werde nach artegerechter Haltung noch bessere nachliefern.
> Hatte leider gerade mal Zeit das Teil fahrfertig zu machen. Also ich muss sagen, das Teil kommt erstmal mega wertig daher. Echt guten Job gemacht die Jugs von Canyon und in Taiwan und so....
> ...



Glückwunsch nochmal! Lass dich bei Gelegenheit mal bei mir blicken mit dem Bike  viel Spaß damit!


----------



## mssc (15. November 2013)

Sind die Decals eigentlich auf einer Folie oder direkt am Rahmen aufgedruckt/lackiert?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. November 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Sind die Decals eigentlich auf einer Folie oder direkt am Rahmen aufgedruckt/lackiert?



Die 2014er sind aufgeklebt und dann is ne Klarlackschicht drüber, hat mir Canyon gestern so geschrieben und auch Rick7


----------



## Rick7 (15. November 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch nochmal! Lass dich bei Gelegenheit mal bei mir blicken mit dem Bike  viel Spaß damit!



 danke. Ja sobald mal wieder n Wochende bei mir geht und auch das Wetter passt würde ich sagen gehn wir mal auf tour. Andernfalls komm ich einfach mal rum  Gruß



mssc schrieb:


> Sind die Decals eigentlich auf einer Folie oder direkt am Rahmen aufgedruckt/lackiert?



wie boardi schon gesagt hat, unter Lack.

Cheers


----------



## Das-Bert (15. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Abzocke oder nicht Möglich?

Habe ein Strive ESX9.0 SL Modell2012, nach einem Sturz ist mir die Carbon Sitzstrebe gebrochen.
Sofort beim Canyon Kundendienst angerufen ob es möglich wäre, die Aluminium Sitzstrebe die bei den "günstigeren" Modellen verbaut ist, beim ESX9.0 SL zu verbauen.
(das Mehrgewicht wär mir egal)
Die Dame am Tel meinte jedoch ich müsste das Bike umbedingt einschicken. Evtl kann man da mit Garantie was machen. Sie könne da keine Auskunft machen.
Sie schickt mir einen Rückschein zu, Bike Guard hatte ich zum Glück noch.

Nach ein paar Tagen kam der Rückschein.. Bike zurück
Paar Tage später ein Anruf von Canyon, "keine Garantie möglich" was mir ja klar war.
Nach dem ich den Mitarbeiter fragte ob es möglich wäre die ALU Sitzstrebe zu verbauen, verwies er mich "er müsse mit dem Mechaniker reden"...

So heute ist das Bike bei mir wieder angekommen mit der Carbon Sitzstrebe verbaut.

Nun die offene Frage:ist es wirklich nicht möglich die ALU Sitzstrebe zu verbauen, oder wurde einfach die Carbon eingebaut weil sie vermutlich mehr kostet.

Fazit: ich musste 2 mal Versand bezahlen für eine Teil, das man selber in kurzer Zeit gewechselt hätte und ich hatte ca.3 Wochen kein Bike.

Grüße
Bert


----------



## Boardi05 (15. November 2013)

Canyon schickt keine Einzelteile zu, die wollen das Zeug selber verbauen, weil es scheinbar rein rechtlich nicht anders geht. Was der wirkliche Grund ist, bleibt offen.

Die Alustrebe sollte ins ESX passen, ich glaub hier hat jemand die Carbonstrebe mit ner Alu ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## Chrisinger (15. November 2013)

Bei mir wurde auf Garantie die Alu Sitzstrebe verbaut, ist also möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (15. November 2013)

Canyon ist was das Rückschicken angeht wirklich sehr sehr nervig.


----------



## 4Stroke (15. November 2013)

Jetzt wo die 2014er Rahmen eine Bohrung für die Reverb Stealth haben, müsste Canyon für die älteren Jahrgänge doch eventuell eine Freigabe erteilen ein Loch in den Rahmen zu bohren ohne Garantieverlust.

Hat sich schon jemand dran versucht?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (15. November 2013)

^ 1. 2013 gabs es die Bohrung auch schon
   2. Träum weiter


----------



## mcWolfgang (15. November 2013)

Denk auch das du da keine Freigabe erhältst. Selbst wenn es sich um etwas belangloses handelt, Freigaben geben die Hersteller fast nie raus.


----------



## Boardi05 (15. November 2013)

Freigabe bekommste 100%ig nicht. 2014 und 2013 sind komplett baugleich, trotzdem darf man im 2013er kein monarch us oder floatx einbaun. Hat mir canyon so geschrieben....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4Stroke (15. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Freigabe bekommste 100%ig nicht. 2014 und 2013 sind komplett baugleich, trotzdem darf man im 2013er kein monarch us oder floatx einbaun. Hat mir canyon so geschrieben....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Was, der Austausch des Dämpfers führt zum Garantieverfall


----------



## sirios (15. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Was, der Austausch des Dämpfers führt zum Garantieverfall



Ich würde den Leuten, die einen Dämpfer mit Piggy haben, deshalb nahelegen bei einem Garantiefall den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer einzusenden. Das wurde mir auch mal bei Canyon in Koblenz vor Ort so geraten. Außerdem würde ich das dann hier im Forum auch nicht an die große Glocke hängen . Aber ich bin ja raus aus der Sache


----------



## Blue729 (15. November 2013)

Frage an die Technik Kenner hier

das Strive ist ja ein Einlenker. Welchen Vorteil bieten eigentlich Einlenker?

Es gibt ja inzwischen soviele Hinterbausysteme. Mich interessiert zurzeit einfach der Vorteil eines Einlenkers.


----------



## DiHo (16. November 2013)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Frage an die Technik Kenner hier
> 
> das Strive ist ja ein Einlenker. Welchen Vorteil bieten eigentlich Einlenker?
> 
> Es gibt ja inzwischen soviele Hinterbausysteme. Mich interessiert zurzeit einfach der Vorteil eines Einlenkers.




guggst du hier: http://www.mtb-biking.de/technik/hinterba.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (16. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hehe



Das Strive gefällt mir in der Farbkombi echt gut. Viel Spass mit dem Teil! Vielleicht lasse ich mir demnächst doch auch mal noch ein Canyon als 2. Bike raus , wenn auch kein Strive.


----------



## Rick7 (16. November 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Das Strive gefällt mir in der Farbkombi echt gut. Viel Spass mit dem Teil! Vielleicht lasse ich mir demnächst doch auch mal noch ein Canyon als 2. Bike raus , wenn auch kein Strive.



Hey Erroll Danke  Ja macht was her  
Das mit der Garantie und den Dämpfern finde ich naja sagen wir mal n bisschen lächerlich.


----------



## 4Stroke (16. November 2013)

Endlich da, mein zweites Strive...





direkt mit Lyrik RC2 und FOX DHX 5.0 im Gegensatz zur Serienausstattung. Paar Änderungen folgen noch.





Weiß jemand wie gut die weiße Lackierung am Oberrohr hält? Würde es gerne mit einer Folie beziehen, befürchte aber wenn ich die mal abmachen sollte das sich der Lack mit ablöst.


----------



## sirios (16. November 2013)

Ich hoffe du hast mit den Felgen mehr Glück als die meisten hier


----------



## 4Stroke (16. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast mit den Felgen mehr Glück als die meisten hier



Inwiefern, im Bezug auf Dellen?


----------



## potzblitzer (16. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Freigabe bekommste 100%ig nicht. 2014 und 2013 sind komplett baugleich, trotzdem darf man im 2013er kein monarch us oder floatx einbaun. Hat mir canyon so geschrieben....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich hab wegen Dämpfertausch Canyon angeschrieben und mir wurde gesagt ich kann ohne Probleme den Dämpfer tauschen (RP2 > Monarch+). Hab ein 2012er Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (17. November 2013)

Heute war doch noch mal ein toller Tag für eine Strive-Fahrt!


----------



## Rick7 (18. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Inwiefern, im Bezug auf Dellen?



soweit ich weiß ist der ja auch am Carver ICB 02 verbaut und da gabs ne Rückrufaktion wegen reissender Nippel. Musste mal auf Sun Ringle Hp kucken oder in einerm der ICB freds.
SunRingle hat die Nippel bei einschicken aber ausgetauscht, oder macht das immer noch.


----------



## 4Stroke (18. November 2013)

Jemand mal einen Fahrbericht zum Monarch RC3?






Bei 200mm EBL gibt es den offenbar mit 51mm Hub, während FOX 57mm Hub liefert. Demnach ja auch wieder verschenkter Federweg.

Der HV von 2014 bietet zwar 57mm Hub soll aber für progressive Hinterbauten sein (HV). 



> Beispiel: Ihr MTB hat 150mm Federweg und der Hub des Dämpfers beträgt 57mm - 150 / 57 = 2,63:1. Damit der Dämpfer von der Einfedercharakteristik nicht überdämpft (spricht zäh an und gibt den Federweg nur schlecht frei) oder unterdämpft (er gibt schon bei kleinen Schlägen zuviel Federweg frei und schlägt eventuell durch) ist sollten Sie aus folgenden Kombination wählen:
> 
> Übersetzungsverhältnis
> 
> ...



Macht beim Strive bei 57mm Hub 2,81. Verbaut wird aber original Comp Low.


----------



## Thiel (18. November 2013)

Hallo,

was Canyon verbaut, muss nicht passend für dich sein.

Bei so einem hohen Übesetzungsverhältnis sollte man immer tune mid oder high nehmen.

Die viel diskutierten Spacer bekämpfen leider nicht die Ursache des Problems, wenn der Dämpfer durch den Federweg rauscht.


----------



## Quiesel (18. November 2013)

Was ist denn die Ursache des Problems ?


----------



## Thiel (18. November 2013)

Zu wenig Druckstufe.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (18. November 2013)

tag,
mein vorgestrigen abduschen meines Strive '13 sind mir folgende Stellen aufgefallen:

Umlenkung Hauptrahmen links:.................................                                  Dämpferaufnahme oben links:





Ich weiss, dass Ferndiagnosen schwer fallen und nicht schlussendlich zielführend seien müssen, jedoch würde ich mich über Einschätzungen bzgl. der Stellen freuen.


----------



## Der_Graue (18. November 2013)

Tja, ich würde sagen, dass du den Rahmen gehimmelt hast 
Mach den Lack an den betreffenden Stellen ab, dann kannst du es noch besser sehen und beurteilen.



Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> tag,
> mein vorgestrigen abduschen meines Strive '13 sind mir folgende Stellen aufgefallen:
> 
> Umlenkung Hauptrahmen links:.................................                                  Dämpferaufnahme oben links:
> ...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. November 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> tag,
> mein vorgestrigen abduschen meines Strive '13 sind mir folgende Stellen aufgefallen:
> 
> Umlenkung Hauptrahmen links:.................................
> ...



Das linke Bild sieht genau so aus wie im Neuzustand. Schau mal in Dein Album, dort ist es auf einem Bild gut zu erkennen. Auf dem rechten Bild sieht man zu wenig. Mach mal bitte richtig sauber und schau dann genauer hin. Für mich sieht es aus wie Schmutz. Wäre gut wenn Du diese Stelle vorher auch mal auf ein Bild gebannt hättest 

Trotzdem bleibt es für uns Glaskugellesen...und nur Du kennst die Belastungen die Dein Bike bisher erfahren durfte.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (18. November 2013)

@_Gianty_:

tatsache, habe es sauber gemacht und wenn man mit dem fingernagel drüber geht merkt man eine kleine rille.

Ich werde es erstmal beobachten und weiter fahren, Garantie gibts bei Canyon ja drei (?) Jahre auf Fullyrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (19. November 2013)

Denke wir haben 5 Jahre Garantie auf dem Rahmen bei Canyon!
Ich finde immer noch, das es sich bei dem Fotos um Risse handelt.
Wenn dem so ist, müsste an diesen Stellen der Lack auch abblättern, bzw.
sehr leicht zu entfernen sein.
Da die Season eh vorbei ist, würde ich den Rahmen mal zu Canyon zur Begutachtung schicken.
Auf keinen Fall würde ich es aber hart rannehmen.


Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> @_Gianty_:
> 
> tatsache, habe es sauber gemacht und wenn man mit dem fingernagel drüber geht merkt man eine kleine rille.
> 
> Ich werde es erstmal beobachten und weiter fahren, Garantie gibts bei Canyon ja drei (?) Jahre auf Fullyrahmen.


----------



## 4Stroke (19. November 2013)

Rissprüfer drauf, fertig.


----------



## Der_Graue (19. November 2013)

Haste welchen 
Hier gibt´s den: http://www.technolit.de/App/WebObje...id.552.615.786/ecm.ag/Rissprüf-Spray-Set.html



4Stroke schrieb:


> Rissprüfer drauf, fertig.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. November 2013)

Wenn ( auf das linke Bild bezogen ) die Stelle schon im Neuzustand so ausgesehen hat, sollte kein Rissproblem bestehen. Lack gibt es hier nicht. Es KANN auch eine unsauber verputzte Stelle sein. Der "Rissverlauf" erscheint mir auf der linken Seite etwas untypisch. Wenn hier wirklich ein Belastungs- oder Überlastungsriss wäre, dann müsste der Umlenkhebel auch beschädigt sein. Seitliches Aufkommen nach einem Sprung wäre so ein Fall oder totales Durchschlagen des Dämpfers. Dann ist die Lage des Risses aber auch eher ungewöhnlich.

Sowas aus der Ferne zu beurteilen ist unmöglich. Bei Zweifeln einfach einsenden und prüfen lassen. Bei Überlastung braucht man aber nicht darauf zu hoffen dass der Rahmen kostenlos ersetzt wird!


----------



## Der_Graue (19. November 2013)

War neugierig und wollte genau wissen, wieviele Jahre Garantie wir auf die Rahmen bei sachgemässer Benutzung bekommen ;-)

Hier Canyon Live:
(5) Über die gesetzliche Gewährleistung hinaus gewähren wir unseren  Kunden freiwillig ab dem Modelljahr 2008 eine Garantie von insgesamt 6  Jahren ab Verkaufsdatum (für frühere Modelljahre 5 Jahre) auf Canyon  Rahmen, Canyon Gabeln der Renn- und Triathlonmaschinen sowie auf  Mountainbikerahmen, jeweils mit Ausnahme von Lagerungen und Federbeinen  sowie Schäden an der Lackierung/Anodisierung.


----------



## tr8enduro (19. November 2013)

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus... war aber schon von Anfang an so und sieht auch nicht wirklich aus wie ein Riss.


----------



## Der_Graue (19. November 2013)

Deine Fotos sind garnicht zu vergleichen, mit denen vom Fuzzyhead.
Denke bei dir ist soweit alles OK, aber schau dir mal das rechte Foto von Fuzzyhead an, hmmm..., ist wirklich schwer zu sagen, aber es könnte ein Riss sein.



tr8enduro schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus... war aber schon von Anfang an so und sieht auch nicht wirklich aus wie ein Riss.


----------



## tr8enduro (19. November 2013)

Hab das nur auf das linke Bild bezogen. 
Ich weiß nicht wo Bild genau gemacht wurde. Ich finde aber, dass sieht eher so aus, als ob die Teile nicht 100% aneinander passen und somit ein kleiner Spalt entstanden ist. Weiß aber nicht ob das stimmt.


----------



## Der_Graue (19. November 2013)

Du meinst die Teile sind nicht richtig miteinander verschweißt worden?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn das wäre wirklich fatal.




tr8enduro schrieb:


> Hab das nur auf das linke Bild bezogen.
> Ich weiß nicht wo Bild genau gemacht wurde. Ich finde aber, dass sieht eher so aus, als ob die Teile nicht 100% aneinander passen und somit ein kleiner Spalt entstanden ist. Weiß aber nicht ob das stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (19. November 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Du meinst die Teile sind nicht richtig miteinander verschweißt worden?
> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn das wäre wirklich fatal.




Ich denke doch, dass das richtig verschweißt ist, aber meistens wird ja nicht der komplette Umfang verschweißt, sondern nur ein Teil. Deswegen bleibt ein Schlitz über. Könnte der auf dem Foto sein.


----------



## Der_Graue (19. November 2013)

Nee das Glaube ich nicht, es muß ganz verschweißt sein!
Schon mal was von Spaltkorrosion gehört?



tr8enduro schrieb:


> Ich denke doch, dass das richtig verschweißt ist, aber meistens wird ja nicht der komplette Umfang verschweißt, sondern nur ein Teil. Deswegen bleibt ein Schlitz über. Könnte der auf dem Foto sein.


----------



## tr8enduro (19. November 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Nee das Glaube ich nicht, es muß ganz verschweißt sein!
> Schon mal was von Spaltkorrosion gehört?



Bei mir ist die Dampferaufnahmen auch nicht komplett angeschweißt.
Ne noch nie gehört.


----------



## StereoBifi (19. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich benötige eine kaufentscheidung und hoffe evtl auf die Erfahrung der Strive fahrer!
Ich möchte ein Bike für alles wie jeder andere halt auch

1. canyon Strive 9.0 Team 2014

Oder

2. Radon Swoop 175 9.0

Fahrprofil ist Gemütliche Touren, Trail's etc,2 mal im jahr vll in den Bikepark mit max 2m dropps alles halt in den Alpen bzw Alpenvorland

Was haltet ihr von den beiden für meinen einsatzbereich?!


Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (19. November 2013)

Das Team is ausverkauft!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## StereoBifi (19. November 2013)

Ich weiß das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dp00212 (19. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Jemand mal einen Fahrbericht zum Monarch RC3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi 4Stroke, wo hast du denn diese zahlen her? Ich kann die nirgends auf den RockShox Seiten finden. 
Hab mir anyway jetzt auch 'n Strive Race bestellt, damit ich hier im Forum besser mitmischen kann - ach nee, um drauf zu fahren natürlich.


----------



## Der_Graue (19. November 2013)

Hier ne ziemlich gute Erklärung der Spaltkorrosion:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaltkorrosion

Bei der Dämpferaufnahme kann das Wasser bzw. NOx gut ablaufen. Am Bild rechts aber, ist der Spalt zu eng und es kann halt zu ner Spaltkorrosion führen.
Das vor allem im Winter, wenn Salzwasser mit im Spiel ist.
Werde mir mein Bike mal zur Brust nehmen und mir die gleichen Stellen anschauen, vorher muss ich allerdings das Radl waschen 




tr8enduro schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Dampferaufnahmen auch nicht komplett angeschweißt.
> Ne noch nie gehört.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. November 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Das vor allem im Winter, wenn Salzwasser mit im Spiel ist.



Man fährt mit einem Fully nicht durch Salzwasser  

Das ist mir zu aggressiv. Im Winter werden die Teile aus der Restekiste aufgefahren


----------



## Boardi05 (19. November 2013)

Bei mir schauts so aus 

Dämpferaufnahme





und Gelenk wo die Box am Rahmen hängt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. November 2013)

Hmm....verträgt die Aufhängung keine schiefen Landungen und es entsteht Kerbwirkung durch lokale Lastspitzen? Diese Bilder machen mich etwas nachdenklich


----------



## Boardi05 (19. November 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Ich weiß das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage



Nja wird n bissl schwer ein asuverkauftes Bike zu beschaffen 

Aber zu deiner Frage, ich stand im Mai genau vor der selben Frage. Etwas wilderes als das Nerve AM musste her, was bergauf aber gleich gut geht und mit Flaschenhalter.
Das Swoop stand ganz oben auf der Liste, vor dem Strive, Preis/Ausstattung war einfach top.
Im Mai bin ich dann nach Riva gedüst, Tag 1 das Strive probegefahren, bergauf gings nicht ganz so gut, lag aber daran dass ich zu wenig Schlaf hatte. Runter gings dann auf nem total unbekannten Trail, mit Gardaseeschotter, Grip fehlanzeige und am Ende des Trails noch n paar hohe Stufen und ne extrem steile Rampe. Mit dem Strive alles gefahren, ging echt 1a, wohlfühlfaktor extrem hoch.
Nachmittag dann ein Swoop bekommen, wollten Shutteln, aber daraus wurde nix, nochmal hochgetreten, ging mit dem Swoop n bissl besser. Oben angekommen war es klar, Swoop wird gekauft. Dann den selben Trail runter und da änderte ich schnell meine Meinung, es ging einfach nicht, die Stufen waren noch fahrbar, die Rampe hingegen ging nur mit Gewalt und viel Glück. Beide Bikes hatten die selben Reifen, der Trail war der selbe, Bremse war zwar am Swoop ne andere, aber an die hatte ich mich relativ schnell gewöhnt, k.a. woran es lag, aber das Swoop war nicht so gut fahrbar. 
Am Tag danach bin ich dann die selbe Strecke einmal mit dem Cagua 26" gefahren und da ich mein Nerve mithatte auch nochmal mit dem Nerve. Cagua ging n bissl besser als das Swoop, mit dem Nerve ging es aber interessanterweise nicht besser als auf dem Strive, obwohl ich das Nerve schon gewohnt war, da ich es schon n Jahr hatte.
Ich würd das Strive heute sicher wieder kaufen, auch wenn ich sagen muss, das Slide Carbon 160 650B von Radon fährt sich bergab gleich verspielt und sicher wie das Strive und bergauf gehts n Tick besser, aber es is eben Carbon...


----------



## sirios (19. November 2013)

Ich denke ihr solltet wohl alle das Bike wechseln


----------



## Boardi05 (19. November 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hmm....verträgt die Aufhängung keine schiefen Landungen und es entsteht Kerbwirkung durch lokale Lastspitzen? Diese Bilder machen mich etwas nachdenklich



Ich würd mir da keine großen Sorgen machen, auf den Bildern schaut es schon n bissl nach rissen aus, aber wenn ich mit dem Fingernagel drüber fahr is na nix.



sirios schrieb:


> Ich denke ihr solltet wohl alle das Bike wechseln



Alle n Torque oder?


----------



## StereoBifi (19. November 2013)

Danke Boardi05 fÃ¼r den ausfÃ¼hrlichen Bericht

Nun von der Ausstattung sind ja das Strive und das Swoop Ã¤hnlich, auÃer dem Fahrwerk canyon 160mm, Radon 180/175 gibts ja keine gravierenden Unterschiede!
Optisch find ich das Strive schon ansprechend und Edler, aber das Swoop 175 hat auch was!
Preislich ist das Swoop 200â¬ gÃ¼nstiger!
Meine Tendenz ging schon Richtung Strive ( und ja ich habs mir vorsichtshalber mal in M bestellt weil ich hatte das GefÃ¼hl dass dieses bike schnell weg sein wird und ich mir so die option offengehalten habe
Was mich jedoch grad stutzig macht ist gerade das Thema mit dieser DÃ¤mpferaufnahme!
Ich bin halt auch net grad der leichteste (110kg mit AusrÃ¼stung)

Boardi kannst du denn noch was zur Verarbeitung von dem Swoop sagen oder hast ds net drauf geachtet?!
Carbon denke ich fÃ¤llt fÃ¼r mich flach da Mein Gewicht zu hoch ist, Alu ist halt doch etwas steifer?!

Naja es wird auf jedenfall eins der beiden aber halt welches ist die Frage^^

Das 180er fritzz wÃ¤re auch noch ne alternative aber da passt mir die ausstattung net und fÃ¼r 400â¬/600â¬ mehr als die anderen beiden mit besserer ausstattung seh ich das net ein

GruÃ


----------



## 4Stroke (19. November 2013)

dp00212 schrieb:


> Hi 4Stroke, wo hast du denn diese zahlen her? Ich kann die nirgends auf den RockShox Seiten finden.
> Hab mir anyway jetzt auch 'n Strive Race bestellt, damit ich hier im Forum besser mitmischen kann - ach nee, um drauf zu fahren natürlich.



Hier
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...us-RC3-High-Volume-Daempfer-Modell-2014-.html

gerade gesehen, es gibt 200x51 und 57mm.

Wobei der High Volume (HV) sich nicht für den Strive Hinterbau eignen dürfte, da dieser wohl vorzugsweise in progressiven Rahmen verwendet werden sollte. Das Strive ist aber linear wenn ich richtig liege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (20. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hier
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...us-RC3-High-Volume-Daempfer-Modell-2014-.html
> 
> gerade gesehen, es gibt 200x51 und 57mm.
> ...



Richtig. Was mich umso stutziger macht wieso canyon den ab Werk montiert.  Naja man wird sehn. Hat leider immer noch nicht für nen aussagekräftigen Test gereicht. Hoffe am Wochenende ist es nicht zu siffig, weil da solls auf jeden Fall mal ne gescheite Runde geben.

Zwecks den Dämpferaufnahmen: Gabs denn an besagter Stelle schon Brüche? Soweit ich weiß nicht. War doch eher die Kettenstrebe die schwächelt. Ich würde mir jetzt mal kein Streß machen


----------



## dp00212 (20. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hier
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...us-RC3-High-Volume-Daempfer-Modell-2014-.html
> 
> gerade gesehen, es gibt 200x51 und 57mm.
> ...



Danke für den link. Ich sehe da allerdings keine Tabelle mit Übersetzungsverhältnis und tune.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. November 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Danke Boardi05 für den ausführlichen Bericht
> 
> Nun von der Ausstattung sind ja das Strive und das Swoop ähnlich, außer dem Fahrwerk canyon 160mm, Radon 180/175 gibts ja keine gravierenden Unterschiede!
> Optisch find ich das Strive schon ansprechend und Edler, aber das Swoop 175 hat auch was!
> ...



Dämpferaufnahme brauchste dir keinen Kopf machen, eher um den Dämpfer selber, da wirste vllt nachbessern müssen. Ich war anfangs voll zufrieden aber nachdem er eingefahren war, war der Dämpfer selbst für meine 65kg zu weich, Spacer rein und nun gehts wieder.

Qualität hab ich natürlich auch geschaut, hab ich vergessen. Das Canyon hinterlässt einen besseren Eindruck, schweißnähte und farbe schauen besser aus, hochwertiger, auch die Zugführung und Leitungslängen passen beim Strive.

Wie es der Zufall so will, bin ich das Fritz 180er auch gefahren, am selben Tag wie das Radon 160er 650B. Das Fritz geht bergauf ganz gut, aber wenns n bissl steiler wird, muss die Gabel abgesenkt werden. Bergab dann gings überhaupt nicht, Rahmengröße war richtig, Reverb war ganz im Rahmen drinnen und abgesenkt und trotzdem hatte ich den Sattel immer zwischen den Ei..n. Bsonders bei Stufen oder Steilen technischen Stücken, war nahezu unfahrbar das ding. Von den Geodaten liest es sich gut, aber es war die totale Enttäuschung, leider.


----------



## StereoBifi (20. November 2013)

Ok nochmals danke an dich Boardi

So wie ich es rauslese empfielst du ganz klar das Strive?!
Nun wie gesagt ich habs mir ha vorsichtshalber in M noch gesichert jetz bin ich mir halt net sicher ob es vll doch in L besser wäre?!
Ich bin 180 bei einer schrittlänge von 83,5

Den dämpfer kann ich ja zu toxo bzw jetz ja Fox schicken und dieses"plattform tuning" machen lassen?! Selber trau ich mich da eher nicht ran da ich so nen dämpfer noch nie zerlegt habe

Meinst du mit meinen 115kg ist das kein problem mit den laufrädern oder der fox float 34 gabel?

Wäre es dann evtl sinnvoll auf die 36er talas umzusteigen mit 20mm steckachse?

Sry wenn ich mit meinen Fragen nerve

Gruß


----------



## Quiesel (20. November 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Ok nochmals danke an dich Boardi
> 
> So wie ich es rauslese empfielst du ganz klar das Strive?!
> Nun wie gesagt ich habs mir ha vorsichtshalber in M noch gesichert jetz bin ich mir halt net sicher ob es vll doch in L besser wäre?!
> ...



Hier nervt keiner!!!  
Also ich bin 178 und hab glaub ich 87 sl m passt perfekt! Würde dir auf keinen Fall zum l raten!


----------



## Der_Graue (20. November 2013)

186 cm / Schrittllänge 93 cm = L 



Quiesel schrieb:


> Hier nervt keiner!!!
> Also ich bin 178 und hab glaub ich 87 sl m passt perfekt! Würde dir auf keinen Fall zum l raten!


----------



## StereoBifi (20. November 2013)

Ok alles klar dann hab ich ja mit dem M alles richtig gemachtð
Kann mir noch einer was zu dem "Tuning" fÃ¼r schwere fahrer beim Float X CTD dÃ¤mpfer sagen

GruÃ


----------



## Quiesel (20. November 2013)

Jo... Bei 180cm und 115kg würd ich als erstes den Fahrer tunen   ansonsten erstmal schauen wir dich der Dämpfer fährt... Ich hab mir jetzt die spacer geholt und schau mal was die so bringen! Kann ja mal berichten! Hab aber auch den Dämpfer ohne x


----------



## StereoBifi (20. November 2013)

Naja ich sag mal so ich tun mich ja schon aber leider sind muskeln immernoch schwerer als fettð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (20. November 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Ok nochmals danke an dich Boardi
> 
> So wie ich es rauslese empfielst du ganz klar das Strive?!
> Nun wie gesagt ich habs mir ha vorsichtshalber in M noch gesichert jetz bin ich mir halt net sicher ob es vll doch in L besser wäre?!
> ...



Bei 180cm stellt sich dei Frage eigentlich gar nicht ob M oder L .
Mit M wirst du definitiv nicht viel falsch machen und hast erfahrungsgemäß immer einen bessren Wiederverkauf bei Rahmen in Größe M.

Zum Tuning: warum nicht gleich einen besseren Dämpfer verbauen?


----------



## Blue729 (20. November 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Naja ich sag mal so ich tun mich ja schon aber leider sind muskeln immernoch schwerer als fettï¿½ï¿½



 ist klar

wenn du nicht gerade ein krassa BoxybÃ¼lda bist kann da noch einiges runter


----------



## 4Stroke (20. November 2013)

dp00212 schrieb:


> Danke für den link. Ich sehe da allerdings keine Tabelle mit Übersetzungsverhältnis und tune.



findest du bei HS Bikediscount meine ich


----------



## Boardi05 (20. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Zum Tuning: warum nicht gleich einen besseren Dämpfer verbauen?



Den FloatX bin ich bisher nur im Fritz gefahren, an sich n tolle Dämpfer, CTD funktioniert nun so wie es soll, einfach n tolles Teil. Wenn der sich im Strive auch so fährt, kann man nicht unzufrieden sein, muss man nur hoffen, dass Canyon das richtige Tuning gewählt hat.


----------



## StereoBifi (20. November 2013)

Ok guat ich werde das Strive nehmen da kann man nix falsch machen
Ich hoff ich bekomms nächste/übernächste woche dann werd ich berichtn
Danke euch schon mal

Gruß


----------



## Blue729 (20. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Den FloatX bin ich bisher nur im Fritz gefahren, an sich n tolle Dämpfer, CTD funktioniert nun so wie es soll, einfach n tolles Teil. Wenn der sich im Strive auch so fährt, kann man nicht unzufrieden sein, muss man nur hoffen, dass Canyon das richtige Tuning gewählt hat.



ja der flaot X CTD^^
es gibt auch noch einen Float CTD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubatzel (21. November 2013)

Hi Leute, ich überlege mir einen breiteren Lenker für meinen Streber zu gönnen. Habe derzeit noch den originalen drauf (725mm) und würde gern einen 760er bzw 780er verbauen dazu einen 45er Vorbau. Hat das jemand gemacht und kann mir seine Erfahrung schildern? Und welchen Lenker würdet ihr empfehlen? Sollte auch noch Tourentauglich sein 

Danke im voraus


----------



## kNiRpS (21. November 2013)

kann dir den renthal fatbar empfehlen. hab zwar nur die lite variante auf meinem torque mit 740mm aber wenn du es noch breiter möchtest, sollte das deine wahl sein 
passenden vorbau gibts auch  (Renthal Duo mit 50mm)


----------



## 4Stroke (21. November 2013)

Stubatzel schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich überlege mir einen breiteren Lenker für meinen Streber zu gönnen. Habe derzeit noch den originalen drauf (725mm) und würde gern einen 760er bzw 780er verbauen dazu einen 45er Vorbau. Hat das jemand gemacht und kann mir seine Erfahrung schildern? Und welchen Lenker würdet ihr empfehlen? Sollte auch noch Tourentauglich sein
> 
> Danke im voraus




Empfehlen kann ich den Reverse XXL 760mm. 

Sehr leicht ist auch der Crankbrothers Opium, meiner wog um die 270g bei 780mm. Ließe sich natürlich noch auf 760mm kürzen.


----------



## Stubatzel (21. November 2013)

Mir gehts eher um die veränderte Sitzposition bzw. Stehposition. Merkt man den Unterschied? Will nicht wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein sitzen  Aber mehr Sicherheit im downhill wäre nice wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## Rick7 (21. November 2013)

Also 78 is fürs enduro schon zu breit. Aber so rein vom feeling her is das renthal Cockpit schon schick.
Werd den Lenker wohl auf 74 oder so kürzen.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. November 2013)

Nix gut, kauf dir einen Syntace, da kriegste auch was für dein Geld und die Dinger halten 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24032_Vector-7075-High20-Lenker-.html



kNiRpS schrieb:


> kann dir den renthal fatbar empfehlen. hab zwar nur die lite variante auf meinem torque mit 740mm aber wenn du es noch breiter möchtest, sollte das deine wahl sein
> passenden vorbau gibts auch  (Renthal Duo mit 50mm)


----------



## Rick7 (21. November 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Nix gut, kauf dir einen Syntace, da kriegste auch was für dein Geld und die Dinger halten
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24032_Vector-7075-High20-Lenker-.html



naja klar sind ja auch ned billig die Dinger  Aber Funktion ist tatsächlich sehr gut! Hab ich auch jahrelang am Enduro gefahren, unproblematisches, steifes Cockpit  Nur der bling Faktor fehlt n bischen 


....sooo heute mal die erste richtige Runde drehn können nachdem mich das Strive schon seit Tagen im Flur anschmachtet ob ich mit ihm ausgehn will  
Neben Schlammschlacht und plötzlichem Lichtausfall^^ wars aber ziiiieemlich vielversprechend  Geht schon gut die Kiste, hehe. 

Kommt, was die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten und das Konzept angeht echt komplett  fahrbereit aus der Box. Echt dickes Kompliment 
an die canyon Jungs und Mädels. Gut gemacht 

An sich schon recht kompakt, aber bin dennoch ganz froh n S genommen zu haben. Werd wohl noch den Sattel weit hinter packen und dann sollte das passen. Was ich echt jetzt schon mega finde ist die x01. Einfach simpel und gut das Teil 

Zum Fahrwerk:

bei der Pike (Ich habe fahrfertig ca. 75 kg) hab ich mich erstmal an der Skala am Casting orientiert und hab den mittleren Bereich gewählt. 
Also ca. 65 psi/ 4,5 bar. Scheint aber noch etwas unterdämpft zu sein, sprich verträgt nach meinem Geschmack noch etwas mehr Luft.
Ansonsten bei der kleinen Runde unauffällig. 3-fach verstellbare Druckstufe
kommt gut und jede Stufe zeigt spürbare Wirkung.

Monarch hab ich mit ca. 12,5 - 13 bar gefahren. Braucht auf jeden Fall auch noch Luft, war mir zu weich. Und auch hier sind die 3 Druckstufen Modi recht merklich. Tendentiell scheint es doch ein richtig geiler Hinterbau zu sein. Wippt deutlich weniger als mein Vorgänger bike und spricht echt super an. Wie gesagt für nen richtigen shred Bericht reicht die Mini Runde heute ned aus. Werde am Wochenende mal ausgiebiger mim Setup rum probieren und länger fahren.

Aber auf jeden Fall ist das erste Fazit  

Gruß


----------



## clemsi (22. November 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Nix gut, kauf dir einen Syntace, da kriegste auch was für dein Geld und die Dinger halten
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24032_Vector-7075-High20-Lenker-.html



Was nix gut? Das Renthal Cockpit?


----------



## Der_Graue (22. November 2013)

Ist mir nicht breit genug (740 mm), 760 bzw. 780 mm sollten es schon sein.
Und preislich geben die sich auch nicht viel, deswegen Syntace, zumal die ein besseres Alu benutzen 



clemsi schrieb:


> Was nix gut? Das Renthal Cockpit?


----------



## clemsi (22. November 2013)

Der Fatbar hat doch 780 (nur der Lite hat 740); zudem gibt den Fatbar zum Teil schon unter 50â¬- und das Ding ist supersteif. Habe allerdings keinen direktvgl. zum Syntace.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (22. November 2013)

Sorry, dachte du bist vom Lite ausgegangen.
Ist sowieso alles Subjektiv zu betrachen und 50 Okken zu 78, da ist schon mehr als ein Kasten Bier drin 
Brauche aber einen Lenker mit 12° Biegung, ansonsten machen das meine Handgelenke auf die Dauer nicht mit.



clemsi schrieb:


> Der Fatbar hat doch 780 (nur der Lite hat 740); zudem gibt den Fatbar zum Teil schon unter 50- und das Ding ist supersteif. Habe allerdings keinen direktvgl. zum Syntace.


----------



## Stubatzel (22. November 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r eure Anworten. Hab mir jetzt den Fatbar 780er gegÃ¶nnt (49.90â¬) mit 30mm Rise. 

Bin mal gespannt. Leider geht die Farbe so gar nicht aber was solls


----------



## clemsi (22. November 2013)

Renthal setzt im MTB Bereich eben weiterhin noch auf den Wiedererkennungswert anstatt auf Vielfalt (MX Bereich)  - zudem passt er in vielen Fällem zumindest zu den Standrohren.


----------



## Blue729 (22. November 2013)

*FOX Dämpfer im Strive*

Ich bin sowohl den FOX RP23 als auch den FOX DHX Air 5.0 in meinem Strive gefahren.

*SAG:* stimmt

*Mittlerer Federwegsbereich: *Wo ist die Dämpfung? Der Dämpfer rauscht gefühlt im mittleren Bereich einfach durch. Da ist mir persönlich zu wenig Dämpfung. 

*Ende der Dämpfung: *Durch den Durchschlagschutz wird der Dämpfer so stark progressiv das es zumindest keinen Durchschlag gibt.


Mehr Luftdruck führt höchstens zu einem sehr bescheidenen Fahrgefühl.

Kennt das Problem jemand?

Was könnte hier Abhilfe schaffen, lässt sich der DHX im mittleren Federwegsbereich so tunen das er nur dort etwas mehr Dämpfung hat?

Oder direkt auch einen Monarch mit Tune mid wechseln?


----------



## sirios (22. November 2013)

Blue729 schrieb:


> *FOX Dämpfer im Strive*
> 
> Ich bin sowohl den FOX RP23 als auch den FOX DHX Air 5.0 in meinem Strive gefahren.
> 
> ...



Such mal hier im Thema. Ich hab schon mehrfach beschrieben was man am DHX machen muss damit der passt am Strive.


----------



## Blue729 (23. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Such mal hier im Thema. Ich hab schon mehrfach beschrieben was man am DHX machen muss damit der passt am Strive.



Ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut mit Dämpfern aus, dass ich ihn selbst tunen könnte.


Kann jemand den *Monarch Plus RC3 HV *für das Strive empfehlen?


----------



## Trialside (23. November 2013)

Ich hätte noch einen passenden DHX Air mit angepasstem Shim-Stack, kleiner Luftkammer und frischem Service abzugeben. Habe gegen einen RP23 getauscht. Bei Interesse einfach ne PM an mich schreiben.


----------



## sirios (23. November 2013)

Hier mal der letzte größere Ausritt mit meinem Strive . Hammergeil war's !


----------



## Zhen (23. November 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Naja ich sag mal so ich tun mich ja schon aber leider sind muskeln immernoch schwerer als fettï¿½ï¿½



Das stimmt zwar, aber im Gegensatz zu Fettreserven verbrauchen Muskeln Energie. D.h. je trainierter, desto mehr Muskulatur, desto grÃ¶Ãer der Energieverbrauch, desto kleiner die Fettreserven =) BloÃ nicht davon abschrecken lassen, dass das Gewicht durch Sport erst mal steigt. Das ist nur kurzfristig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (23. November 2013)

@sirios
schickes vid,nur schade das die kameraeinstellung beim torque immer etwas tief war.
wo ist das?
sieht nach verdammt viel spass aus...


----------



## Rick7 (23. November 2013)

steht doch da ^^ flow trail Stromberg


----------



## sirios (24. November 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @sirios
> 
> sieht nach verdammt viel spass aus...



War es auch! An dem Tag war es allerdings knappe 38 Grad. Glaub das war der wärmste Tag im Sommer. Wir Idioten hatten natürlich nix besseres zu tun als Nach Stromberg zu fahren und da voll gepanzert durch den Wald zu ballern . Waren auch kaum andere Biker da...


----------



## LANDOs (24. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Hier mal der letzte größere Ausritt mit meinem Strive . Hammergeil war's !



Spitze


----------



## Rick7 (24. November 2013)

Jo! will da auch mal hin  
Ist das die no Jokes line? Sieht wie immer aus der ego Perspektive am Video harmlos aus^^


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. November 2013)

das war der Wildhog Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (24. November 2013)

Hier nen kleines Video von gestern aufm Hometrail!
Video hat mein Bruder gemacht, nachdem sich für ihn die Sache mit dem Fahrrad fahren nach dem zweiten Sprung erübrigt hatte... Folgen sind auch im Video zu sehen  
Meinem Bruder ist glücklicher Weise nichts passiert!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5jgtaiwttjwz8w6/Muddy%20Day.WMV


----------



## davew255 (24. November 2013)

My Strive


----------



## Der_Graue (24. November 2013)

Mit mehr Licht könnte man auch was sehen 



davew255 schrieb:


> My Strive


----------



## Blue729 (25. November 2013)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut mit Dämpfern aus, dass ich ihn selbst tunen könnte.
> 
> 
> Kann jemand den *Monarch Plus RC3 HV *für das Strive empfehlen?



Gibt es noch keinen der den Monarch im Strive getestet hat?


Macht der *High Volume* im Strive Hinterbau überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## Zhen (25. November 2013)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch keinen der den Monarch im Strive getestet hat?
> 
> 
> Macht der *High Volume* im Strive Hinterbau überhaupt Sinn?



Mit Sicherheit macht die high-volume-kammer keinen Sinn.


----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit macht die high-volume-kammer keinen Sinn.



Wegen des lineren Strive Hinterbaus?


----------



## schrabbel (25. November 2013)

Der Monarch Plus geht gut im Strive, ..Luftkammer muss halt
verkleinert werden. Beim High Volume würde ich mindestens
6 Ringe einlegen.


----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2013)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Der Monarch Plus geht gut im Strive, ..Luftkammer muss halt
> verkleinert werden. Beim High Volume würde ich mindestens
> 6 Ringe einlegen.



Es gibt den doch meines Wissens optional auch ohne HV.


----------



## schrabbel (25. November 2013)

Stimmt! Ist aber in 200x57 schwer zu bekommen. Ich habe meinen
Plus erst später auf die kleine Luftkammer umgebaut. Kostet ~60


----------



## Blue729 (25. November 2013)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Stimmt! Ist aber in 200x57 schwer zu bekommen. Ich habe meinen
> Plus erst später auf die kleine Luftkammer umgebaut. Kostet ~60



wie verhält sich der dämpfer wenn du mal richtig knallgas gibst?
Rauscht der auch durch den mittleren Federweg?

Welches Tune fährst du? A/B/C?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabbel (25. November 2013)

Nein, rauscht nicht durch. Druckstufe Low, Zugstufe Medium Mein Plus ist 
allerdings  von 2011. Bei den aktuellen Monarchen kann der Tune anders
Aussehen.


----------



## Thor79 (25. November 2013)

Hi,

hier mal mein Strive nach dem ersten Ausritt


----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2013)

Thor79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal mein Strive nach dem ersten Ausritt



Richtig schick

der Sattel und die Aufkleber am Sattelrohr vermiesen die Optik allerdings ein wenig


----------



## Rick7 (25. November 2013)

Der 2014er Monach plus hat wohl, nach Aussage von Lord Helmchen mehr Druckstufe als die alten. Zumindest hat er fürs ICB eher nen L/L tune empfohlen anstatt mit dem 2013er den M/L.

... Mein Eindruck nach ein paar Ausritten ist ganz zufriedenstellend. 
So richtige Durchschläge hat ich bisher nicht. Aber die mega Reserven scheinen wohl auch beim 2014er Monarch im Strive nicht da zu sein. Ich werde erstmal Werkstune weiter fahren und falls  Bedarf besteht, die Luftkammer verkleinern. Mein Vorgänger (Xtension XPZ) hat sich nach mehr Federweg angefühlt als das strive. 

Aber nicht das ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, ich finde das bike schon sehr sehr stimmig!
Bergab echt ne Macht


----------



## 4Stroke (25. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ... Mein Eindruck nach ein paar Ausritten ist ganz zufriedenstellend.
> So richtige Durchschläge hat ich bisher nicht. Aber die mega Reserven scheinen wohl auch beim 2014er Monarch im Strive nicht da zu sein. Ich werde erstmal Werkstune weiter fahren und falls  Bedarf besteht, die Luftkammer verkleinern. Mein Vorgänger (Xtension XPZ) hat sich nach mehr Federweg angefühlt als das strive.



Es geht meiner Ansicht nach viel weniger um Durchschläge. Durchschlagen tut mein DHX mit voll eingedrehtem Bottom Out beispielsweise nicht, rauscht aber bei härteren Schlägen gern mal durch den gesamten Federweg.


Hier wunderbar zu sehen:


----------



## Der_Graue (26. November 2013)

Sorry, gefällt mir nicht, einfach zu bunt 



Thor79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal mein Strive nach dem ersten Ausritt


----------



## Rick7 (26. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> rauscht aber bei härteren Schlägen gern mal durch den gesamten Federweg.



Welcher sensible, lineare  Hinterbau macht das nicht? Bei meinem Vorgänger war das auch nicht anders. 
Das davor war eher bockig was ich als  sehr unangenehm empfunden habe.
Könnte das ein progressiver Hinterbau besser?  Der spricht schlechter an und fühlt sich unter Umständen bockig an.

Ist glaube ich auch ein bisschen Glaubensfrage

Schon klar dir gehts um die Druckstufe...



4Stroke schrieb:


> Hier wunderbar zu sehen:



wobei man auch nicht sieht was er genau macht^^ Ne im Ernst, sieht jetzt nicht nach harter action aus. 

Mein Tipp einfach fahren  Oder denkst du dir beim fahren: Oh mein Dämpfer braucht gerade zu viel Federweg. Solange er nicht einsackt ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.

Gruß 

Edit: fährt sichs nach dem Verkleinern der Luftkammer besser? Also arbeitet der Dämpfer genauso sensibel wie vorher?
Wenn ich den Monarch Plus im trail Modus fahre, also erhöhte Druckstufe, merke ich schon nen Sensibilitätsverlust... Also er fühlt sich halt 
insgesamt straffer an.


----------



## Erroll (26. November 2013)

Laut eines mitarbeiters von sport Import gibts den monarch+ ab 2014 eh nicht mehr mit kleiner kammer im aftermarkt.


----------



## Symion (26. November 2013)

Kauft einfach große Luftkammer und macht die "Zusatzkammer" mit den Gummis oder anderen Einsätzen zu. Dann habt ihr die kleine Kammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (26. November 2013)

Schon klar. Ich wollts nur mal erwähnen, da ich mich gerade mit dem selben Thema rum schlage.


----------



## 4Stroke (26. November 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Laut eines mitarbeiters von sport Import gibts den monarch+ ab 2014 eh nicht mehr mit kleiner kammer im aftermarkt.



Mich würde mal interessieren, ob er Monarch Plus RC3 *HV tune mid *nich eventuell sogar schon mehr Dämpfung hat als ein originaler DHX Air.

Der hätte dann vielleicht die HV Kammer, aber wäre schonmal ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Rick7 (26. November 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob er Monarch Plus RC3 *HV tune mid *nich eventuell sogar schon mehr Dämpfung hat als ein originaler DHX Air.
> 
> Der hätte dann vielleicht die HV Kammer, aber wäre schonmal ein Fortschritt.



Nach Forums Meinung -> JA und 2014 sogar noch straffer als 2013


----------



## 4Stroke (26. November 2013)

Bis auf ein paar kleinere weitere Änderungen fast fertig:


----------



## davedave (26. November 2013)

Servus 

Habe vor ein ein paar wochen mein strive bekommen, jetzt meine Frage der 14ner Rahmen hat 2 Möglichkeiten züge oder leitungen innen zu verlegen.
Allerdings ist nur einer belegt.

Wäre es denn nicht möglich die Leitung der hinteren Bremse innen zu verlegen?
Das einzige Problem das ich sehe ist dass die leitung unterhalb des Tretlagers verläuft bis sie in den Rahmen kann.

Hat sich schon jemand gedanken darüber gemacht oder gar etwas ausprobiert??

david


----------



## P-Ralle (26. November 2013)

@4Stroke
Sehr schönes bike!
Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist und welche Größe dein Rahmen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (26. November 2013)

Hallo strive Gemeinde
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 1x11 ?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (26. November 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=646197


----------



## wurstzipfel (26. November 2013)

@Fuzzyhead
DANKE
genau danach hab ich gesucht...


----------



## 4Stroke (26. November 2013)

P-Ralle schrieb:


> @4Stroke
> Sehr schönes bike!
> Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist und welche Größe dein Rahmen hat?



190cm
Rahmengröße L


----------



## P-Ralle (27. November 2013)

@4Stroke:

DANKE !


----------



## Iconx (27. November 2013)

Laut Canyon HP ist das Strive Team wieder verfügbar in Teamlackierung, KW 14 solls dann da sein.


----------



## clemsi (28. November 2013)

Du meinst, das Race ist wieder in der Team Lackierung bestellbar? ;-)


----------



## Rick7 (28. November 2013)

Boa bin ich froh dass die Teamlackierung zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich bestellt hab, ausverkauft war^^. Jetzt hab ich zwangsweise das raw bestellt und bin echt happy damit  Sieht einfach mega gut aus.


----------



## Der_Graue (28. November 2013)

Das kann ich gut verstehen, so ein Radl wollte ich auch nicht haben, wirste blind bei 



Rick7 schrieb:


> Boa bin ich froh dass die Teamlackierung zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich bestellt hab, ausverkauft war^^. Jetzt hab ich zwangsweise das raw bestellt und bin echt happy damit  Sieht einfach mega gut aus.


----------



## clemsi (28. November 2013)

ach komm blupo, es gab schon schlimmere decals/designs. Kann man ja notfalls acetonisieren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (28. November 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Das kann ich gut verstehen, so ein Radl wollte ich auch nicht haben, wirste blind bei



nene so hab ich das nicht gemeint  Finde die team Lackierung schon geil,
aber das raw gefällt mir besser. Was beim 9.0er einfach too much ist, sind die gelben crossmax . 

Cheers


----------



## Der_Graue (28. November 2013)

Recht hast du, hab´s halt lieber schlicht (No Frills) 



clemsi schrieb:


> ach komm blupo, es gab schon schlimmere decals/designs. Kann man ja notfalls acetonisieren ;-)


----------



## Nesium (28. November 2013)

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte bei meinem 2013er Strive einen Float X verbauen, aber welches Einbaubuchsenset wird da benötig? Weis das gerade jemand? Ansonste müsste ich ja wohl mein Dämpfer schon mal ausbauen um zu messen. Bin da mal sehr unsicher.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...baubuchsenset-8-mm-5-teilig-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## sirios (28. November 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich möchte bei meinem 2013er Strive einen Float X verbauen, aber welches Einbaubuchsenset wird da benötig? Weis das gerade jemand? Ansonste müsste ich ja wohl mein Dämpfer schon mal ausbauen um zu messen. Bin da mal sehr unsicher.
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...baubuchsenset-8-mm-5-teilig-Modell-2013-.html



Du brauchst gar nix. Du nimmst die Buchsen und das Nadellager aus deinem jetzigen Dämpfer und baust sie im Float X ein. Fertig.


----------



## Nesium (28. November 2013)

Wenn das nix neues braucht, dann mach ich das so. Danke


----------



## waldi28 (29. November 2013)

Ich hab am Wochenende mein Strive ein wenig getarnt


----------



## Mecka-Joe (29. November 2013)

Ferkel


----------



## filiale (29. November 2013)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich hab am Wochenende mein Strive ein wenig getarnt



ich seh gar nix


----------



## Der_Graue (29. November 2013)

@_waldi28_: wie kommst du mit dem CB LRS klar?
Meine waren nach einem WE biken, in Südtirol fertig 
Die Speichenspannung am HR war komplett hin, Canyon war nicht
in der Lage das HR in den gleichen Zustand zu setzen.
Schade eigentlich, denn ich finde sie optisch gesehen einfach nur geil! 
Musste sie auswechseln, weil für harten Einsatz leider nicht zu gebrauchen.
Jetzt sind die Laufräder in meinem alten Ghost, was nur für leichtes Gelände benutzt wird.



waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich hab am Wochenende mein Strive ein wenig getarnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (29. November 2013)

Südtirol is halt n hartes Pflaster  

Wennde das nächste mal hier bist, PN an mich!


----------



## waldi28 (29. November 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @_waldi28_: wie kommst du mit dem CB LRS klar?
> Meine waren nach einem WE biken, in Südtirol fertig
> Die Speichenspannung am HR war komplett hin, Canyon war nicht
> in der Lage das HR in den gleichen Zustand zu setzen.
> ...



Für meine Gegend hier sind die CB absolut ausreichend. Ich habe jetzt nach knapp 2000 km noch keine Probleme, obwohl mir schon hin und wieder ein Ast in die Quere gekommen ist und ich dachte, so das wars, jetzt ist eine Speiche hin.
Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine Woche Südtirol doch zu viel sein kann. Ich war im Sommer in Latsch und habe mir dort ein Maxx-Bike ausgeliehen, da ich mein Strive nicht mitnehmen konnte.
Obwohl die Leihräder noch relativ neu waren, hat man gesehen, dass die schon einiges mitmachen mussten.


----------



## Der_Graue (29. November 2013)

Mach ich, ST ist für nächstes Jahr (Fronleichnam), schon geplant 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Südtirol is halt n hartes Pflaster
> 
> Wennde das nächste mal hier bist, PN an mich!


----------



## Der_Graue (29. November 2013)

Super, Glück gehabt, obwohl, Luxemburg ist auch nicht ohne 
Natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mir Süd Tirol 



waldi28 schrieb:


> Für meine Gegend hier sind die CB absolut ausreichend. Ich habe jetzt nach knapp 2000 km noch keine Probleme, obwohl mir schon hin und wieder ein Ast in die Quere gekommen ist und ich dachte, so das wars, jetzt ist eine Speiche hin.
> Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine Woche Südtirol doch zu viel sein kann. Ich war im Sommer in Latsch und habe mir dort ein Maxx-Bike ausgeliehen, da ich mein Strive nicht mitnehmen konnte.
> Obwohl die Leihräder noch relativ neu waren, hat man gesehen, dass die schon einiges mitmachen mussten.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. November 2013)

Ja ST is schon materialmordend, eine Crossmax hab ich auch schon gekillt. 

Zum Saisonende gabs n kleinen Freerideday, nix bsonderes und mit 10â¬ an seilbahnen auch nicht all zu teuer


----------



## sirios (29. November 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Super, Glück gehabt, obwohl, Luxemburg ist auch nicht ohne
> Natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mir Süd Tirol



Luxemburg kann man höchstens mal durch nen Weinberg pflügen, das wars dann auch schon . Dafür reichen die CB Räder vollkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (30. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Luxemburg kann man höchstens mal durch nen Weinberg pflügen, das wars dann auch schon . Dafür reichen die CB Räder vollkommen



Dann geh mal ins Müllerthal - klein aber fein.
Da kanns du auch mit deinem Torque richtig Spaß haben. 

http://www.mullerthal.lu/de/mountainbike

Oder im April beim Mill-Man-Trail in Echternach. Bei der großen Strecke macht man da über 2000Hm.

Aber die Saarländer kommen ja nur zur Grenze zum Tanken.
Klar da sieht man nur die Weinberge auf der aneren Moselseite.


----------



## sirios (30. November 2013)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Aber die Saarländer kommen ja nur zur Grenze zum Tanken.
> Klar da sieht man nur die Weinberge auf der aneren Moselseite.



Nicht alle, ich arbeite sogar in Esch Sur Alzette .


----------



## waldi28 (30. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Nicht alle, ich arbeite sogar in Esch Sur Alzette .



OK, dann versteh ich deinen Komentar. Esch ist alles andere als ein MTB-Paradies. Da kann man höchstens die Halden der Arbed runterbrettern.


----------



## Der_Graue (30. November 2013)

@Boardi05:
Cool, gibt es den Freerideday jedes Jahr, wenn ja wann?
War erst einmal in ST, aber irgendwie hat mich gepackt, die Trails sind einfach nur geil, obwohl manche offiziell verboten sind zu fahren.
Werde sicherlich öfters dort anzutreffen sein 
Hast du schon mal ne Strafe zahlen müssen?



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja ST is schon materialmordend, eine Crossmax hab ich auch schon gekillt.
> 
> Zum Saisonende gabs n kleinen Freerideday, nix bsonderes und mit 10 an seilbahnen auch nicht all zu teuer


----------



## Der_Graue (30. November 2013)

@_waldi28_:
Super Tipp, hört sich gut an 
Ist garnicht weit von uns entfernt, denke, werde auch dort nächstes Jahr mal erscheinen 



waldi28 schrieb:


> Dann geh mal ins Müllerthal - klein aber fein.
> Da kanns du auch mit deinem Torque richtig Spaß haben.
> 
> http://www.mullerthal.lu/de/mountainbike
> ...


----------



## Blue729 (1. Dezember 2013)

Mal interessehalber falls es wer weiß, was bringen eure Strives inkl. Pedale auf die Waage bei welcher Rahmengröße?


----------



## Rick7 (2. Dezember 2013)

Laut HP mein 8.0 Race ab 13,2 KG ohne Pedale, denke mal geht bei S los.

Ich würde es sofort an die Waage hängen wenn ich so eine hätte.
Rein gefühlt kommt das schon hin, fühlt sich deutlich leichter als mein Vorgänger Radl an...
soviel zu Thema Subjektivität


----------



## waldi28 (2. Dezember 2013)

Mein 9.0 in L inkl. DMR Vault und schlauchlos laut Waage 14,2 kg


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Dezember 2013)

Wer leiht mir seine Waage? 



Blue729 schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber falls es wer weiß, was bringen eure Strives inkl. Pedale auf die Waage bei welcher Rahmengröße?


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2013)

wurde grad im ital forum gepostet, grad um ne idee zu geben wie stealth mit gelben felgen ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (2. Dezember 2013)

Buaaahh ich komm mit den gelben crossmax so garnicht klar.
Die sehen *Entschuldigung* einfach schei$$e aus. 
Aber mei, wie alles eine Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## D-charger (2. Dezember 2013)

Muss an dieser Stelle einmal ein dickes Lob an den Canyon Service ausrichten! Mir hat es vor kurzem die custom backplate der e13 Führung zerbröselt. Letzten Donnerstag bei Canyon angerufen - heute Päckchen bekommen. Und das Beste daran ist, keine Rechnung drin 
Besten Dank!


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Dezember 2013)

Dito!



Rick7 schrieb:


> Buaaahh ich komm mit den gelben crossmax so garnicht klar.
> Die sehen *Entschuldigung* einfach schei$$e aus.
> Aber mei, wie alles eine Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. Dezember 2013)

Strive 9.0 - Modell 2012: mit Hammerschmidt, NC-17 Pedalen, 2.35 Hans-Dampf tubeless, RS-Reverb Sattelstütze
Gr. L
Ca. 14,5 kg
Gewogen mit analoger Federwaage, bei schlechtem Licht 




Blue729 schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber falls es wer weiß, was bringen eure Strives inkl. Pedale auf die Waage bei welcher Rahmengröße?


----------



## Kolja_ (3. Dezember 2013)

Mein Strive 7.0 von 2011 inkl. Reverb und Pedale (PD-M424, ~500g):
15.5kg


----------



## Sadem (3. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand den Link zu dem Tuning Kit (Gummiringe) für den RS Monarch+ reinstellen, damit ich die Luftkammer verkleinern kann? Ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich da genau brauch. 

Danke


----------



## Chicane (3. Dezember 2013)

@Sadem
http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/E...ml?listtype=search&searchparam=monarch tuning


----------



## Sadem (3. Dezember 2013)

super!!!! Fettes Merci!


----------



## Pectoralis (4. Dezember 2013)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Mal interessehalber falls es wer weiß, was bringen eure Strives inkl. Pedale auf die Waage bei welcher Rahmengröße?



Meine 9.0 ESX SL aus 2012 mit 1fach Kettenblatt, Saint Pedale und 2.4er Muddy Mary 14,7kg

Laut Beschreibung 13,4 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo 

habe mal eine Frage an die Strive Spezialisten:

Bisher fahre ich ein Canyon Nerve AM und bin am überlegen ob ich für Sauerländer Single Trails und ab und zu Warsteiner Bikepark entweder ein Strive AL, Torque EX oder besser ein Rose Soul Fire 3 zulegen sollte:

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-soul-fire-3-2014/aid:651449


----------



## Rick7 (6. Dezember 2013)

Fürs strive 8.0 race kann ich bis jetzt ne klare Kaufempfehlung geben 
Schönes Gerät. 
Das Rose Soul Fire werden noch  nicht viele gefahren sein, da brandneu.
Kommt halt drauf an, ob du eher mehr bikepark fahren wirst, oder singletrail lastiger unterwegs sein wirst. 

Mei mim Enduro kann man schon ab und zu im bikepark fahren, wenn das die Regel wird, würde ich eher auf torque bzw. Soul fire gehn. 
Das soulfire sieht auf jeden Fall auch gut aus. Die Parts die Rose verbaut, sind auch recht durchdacht und solide. 
Zum Torque können dir einige andere user was sagen, denke die sind allgemein recht zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Cheers Rick


----------



## esprit70 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zsuammen 


hat jemand schon mal das Strive in "raw club" gesehen bzw hat jemand das eine oder andere eigende Bild ?


----------



## Rick7 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich, schau in mein Album.


----------



## waldi28 (7. Dezember 2013)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Hallo zsuammen
> 
> 
> hat jemand schon mal das Strive in "raw club" gesehen bzw hat jemand das eine oder andere eigende Bild ?



Ich war am Freitag mit meinem Junior in Koblenz zur Probefahrt.
Hab mal von den 4 Strives die da standen ein Foto gemacht.
Nachdem ich sie in Natura gesehen habe, gefallen mir das Schwarze und das in raw am besten.


----------



## snbd84 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich war auch vor ein paar wochen bei Canyon in Koblenz und ich finde das Strive in Raw sieht Mega Geil aus!! Wenn ich nicht schon eins aus 2013 hätte, würde ich mir sofort das 2014er in Raw bestellen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (8. Dezember 2013)

Ja RAW würde richtig geil ausssehen, wenn es wirklich RAW wär. Die ganze Beschriftung usw. machen die schöne einheitlich Optik zunichte. Wie gesagt: Schön ist das was Einem gefällt.


----------



## Manu84 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
 wie kommt ihr bei dem neuen 8.0 Race mit der Schaltung zurecht? Kann man mit dem Übersetzungsverhältniss auch noch ordentlich Höhenmeter machen oder sollte man dann lieber die zweifach Variante wählen?

Gruß Manu

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LANDOs (8. Dezember 2013)

Auf jeden Fall zweifach wählen...


----------



## Thiel (8. Dezember 2013)

Warum ?

Je nach Kettenblatt vorne, fehlt einem bei der XX1 kein Gang um Höhenmeter zu machen.


----------



## Rick7 (8. Dezember 2013)

Also verbaut ist ja ein 34er Kettenblatt. Damit ist die Übersetzung jetzt erstmal schon strammer als mit 22 - 34.  
Wenn mans kleiner braucht, kauft man einfach n 32er und gut is. 
Denke das werde ich auf jeden auch noch machen, dass man für längere Touren in den Alpen etc gerüstet ist. Aber ich finde die Xo1 schon sehr geil 
Ich bin noch nie einfach vorne gefahren und das Dingens ist mit Kettenführung so geil leise  Macht Laune. 

Also der Umwerfer fehlt mir bis jetzt erstmal garnicht, das cleane cockpit nicht zu vergessen 

Cheers Rick


----------



## dp00212 (9. Dezember 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Also verbaut ist ja ein 34er Kettenblatt. Damit ist die Übersetzung jetzt erstmal schon strammer als mit 22 - 34.
> Wenn mans kleiner braucht, kauft man einfach n 32er und gut is.
> Denke das werde ich auf jeden auch noch machen, dass man für längere Touren in den Alpen etc gerüstet ist. Aber ich finde die Xo1 schon sehr geil
> Ich bin noch nie einfach vorne gefahren und das Dingens ist mit Kettenführung so geil leise  Macht Laune.
> ...



Ich kann das bestätigen. Bin gestern das erste mal mit dem Strive (8.0 Race in raw) auf'm trail gewesen. Bin über all ohne Probleme raufgekommen. Wenn es noch steiler wird hebt eher das Vorderrad ab, als dass man sich einen noch kleineren Gang wünscht. 1x11 ist ein absoluter Fortschritt. Abgesehen davon geht das Teil ab wie Schmidt's Katze. Mit der Pike & dem Monarch fährt das super satt überall rauf und runter. 
... Und raw sieht echt gut aus, auch gerade mit den Aufklebern, bloss nicht abschrecken lassen...


----------



## Rick7 (9. Dezember 2013)

dp00212 schrieb:


> Ich kann das bestätigen. Bin gestern das erste mal mit dem Strive (8.0 Race in raw) auf'm trail gewesen. Bin über all ohne Probleme raufgekommen. Wenn es noch steiler wird hebt eher das Vorderrad ab, als dass man sich einen noch kleineren Gang wünscht. 1x11 ist ein absoluter Fortschritt. Abgesehen davon geht das Teil ab wie Schmidt's Katze. Mit der Pike & dem Monarch fährt das super satt überall rauf und runter.
> ... Und raw sieht echt gut aus, auch gerade mit den Aufklebern, bloss nicht abschrecken lassen...


----------



## LANDOs (9. Dezember 2013)

Und warum ist das Streive 9.0 Team komplett ausverkauft ...? Wahrscheinlich macht ein Zulieferer für das 9.0 Probleme oder weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (12. Dezember 2013)

Habe jetzt endlich nach vier Monaten, unzähligen Nachfragen und einem kostenlosen Canyon Factory Racing Jersey endlich meine sich in ihre Einzelteile auflösende e'thirteen-Kurbel ersetzt bekommen. 

Was nen Krampf. Zum Glück habe ich schon voe 3 1/2 Monaten mir die gleiche Kurbel gebraucht gekauft, sonst hätt ich gar nicht fahren können ;/.
Wenn man mal nicht 250 Euro auf der Seite hat ist man dann natürlich richtig geleckt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Dezember 2013)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Wenn man mal nicht 250 Euro auf der Seite hat ist man dann natürlich richtig geleckt.



Man sollte immer 3 Monats-Brutto-Gehälter auf der hohen Kante haben...

Spaß beiseite - so was ist schon ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich kling mich hier dann auch mal aus. Strive ist verkauft 

Bleibe Canyon aber treu


----------



## JulianM. (12. Dezember 2013)

@Chrisinger: torque gekauft?


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Dezember 2013)

Jop


----------



## Zhen (12. Dezember 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Jop



Guter Mann!


----------



## JulianM. (13. Dezember 2013)

Hm, naja, wer's mag


----------



## mcWolfgang (13. Dezember 2013)

Was hast denn bestellt?


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Dezember 2013)

@mcWolfgang: wie bist du mit deinem X-Fusion Dämpfer zufrieden, taugt der was?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube ich muss mich zum anstehenden Fest für den Stress hier in Shanghai mal mit einem schönen Torque selbst belohnen. Zwischen den Tagen gibt es einen Abstecher nach Koblenz.


----------



## sirios (13. Dezember 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss mich zum anstehenden Fest für den Stress hier in Shanghai mal mit einem schönen Torque selbst belohnen. Zwischen den Tagen gibt es einen Abstecher nach Koblenz.



 DHX oder EX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (13. Dezember 2013)

@Gianty: Shanghai 
Du arme Socke, hast du überhaupt noch Luft zum radlen?
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/arti...ry-defence-says-chinese-nationalist-newspaper



Gianty schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss mich zum anstehenden Fest für den Stress hier in Shanghai mal mit einem schönen Torque selbst belohnen. Zwischen den Tagen gibt es einen Abstecher nach Koblenz.


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Dezember 2013)

Ex Trailflow wird es werden


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Dezember 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @Gianty: Shanghai
> Du arme Socke, hast du überhaupt noch Luft zum radlen?
> http://www.scmp.com/news/china/arti...ry-defence-says-chinese-nationalist-newspaper



Hier gibt es keine Möglichkeit zum radeln. Das Bike wäre für daheim. Bei dieser Luft würde das keinen Spaß machen.

 @sirios: Ein DHX wäre schon ganz fein


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Dezember 2013)

Ein Kumpel von mir, hat sich eigens für Shanghai ein Hardtail gekauft und radelt da, mit den Chinesen, um die Wette 



Gianty schrieb:


> Hier gibt es keine Möglichkeit zum radeln. Das Bike wäre für daheim. Bei dieser Luft würde das keinen Spaß machen.
> 
> @_sirios_: Ein DHX wäre schon ganz fein


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Dezember 2013)

So wie hier gefahren wird würde ich nach 1 km unter irgendeinem Auto liegen. Leider habe ich hier gar keine Zeit zum biken. Das erste Bild in Deinem Link zeigt genau auf meinen Arbeitsplatz


----------



## mcWolfgang (13. Dezember 2013)

@BlackLupo der XFusion ist definitiv zu empfehlen. Tolles ansprech verhalten, lässt sich super einstellen, mit spürbaren Veränderungen je klick. Nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Serien Fox Rp23. Falls du überlegen solltest zu wechseln kann ich den Vector also guten Gewissens empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (14. Dezember 2013)

weiss gar nich, was alle mit dem torque haben - gibt doch noch anderen, schönere (natürlich objektiv) enduros/freerider....


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Dezember 2013)

An die die das Team haben mit dem FloatX, könnt ihr mir die "nummer" vom Tuning sagen?


----------



## Nesium (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich schliesse mich gleich da an. Habe den FloatX bereits gekauft, aber das Strive-Tuning wäre noch gut zu wissen.


----------



## Thiel (14. Dezember 2013)

Es könnte übrigens für schwerere Fahrer nicht passen. Ist ja aus der Vergangenheit bereits bekannt


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Dezember 2013)

CM3B isses, ich wusste doch dass ich mal jemanden im ital Forum gefragt hab, endlich gefunden.


----------



## Nesium (14. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön Danke. Dann muss ich jetzt mal mit dem Dämpfer bei meinem Suspension-Center vorbei gehen.


----------



## dp00212 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi Strive Fahrer,

Ich habe bei meinem Rad ein kleines Problem am Schaltwerkszug festgestellt und für mich sieht es ein wenig nach einem Konstruktionsfehler aus. Wenn ich das Hinterrad ordentlich einfeder, springt hinten der Gang (fahr ne X01 mit 1x11, ist wahrscheinlich bei anderen 2014 Rädern dasselbe). Kam mir merkwürdig vor und habe das nochmal genauer untersucht. Dazu hab ich den hinteren Dämpfer komplett entlüftet, so dass man fast ohne Kraft ein- und ausfedern kann. Siehe da, bei stärkerer Auslenkung (Kompression) fängt das Schaltwerk an sich nach innen zu bewegen, bei grosser Auslenkung um etwa einen Gang. 

Die Ursache, sind die mit Kabelhaltern versehenen Schaltungszug Halterungen an der Kettenstrebe, durch die der Zug nicht durchrutschen kann, wenn sich der Hinterbau beim Federn bewegt. Zwischen diesen beiden Fixierungen gibt es noch eine weitere Aufhängung des Zuges, die aber den Zug nicht einklemmt, siehe erstes Bild.

Hab also die beiden Kabelbinder abgeschnitten & durch neue ersetzt (blau, wie passend beim Strive...), die etwas länger gelassen habe, so dass der Zug sich darin frei bewegen kann, und siehe da, Problem gelöst (nächsten 2 Bilder).  

Da muss jemand bei Canyon nicht richtig nachgedacht haben. Hab denen  schon geschrieben, mal sehen, was sie antworten.


----------



## Rick7 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hehe auch noch Kabelbinder in passendem Blau   
Also ich hatte das Problem bis jetzt nicht. 

Cheers Rick


----------



## dp00212 (16. Dezember 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hehe auch noch Kabelbinder in passendem Blau
> Also ich hatte das Problem bis jetzt nicht.
> 
> Cheers Rick



Hey Rick,
Ist Dein Schaltzug auch völlig fixiert mit den Kabelbindern?
Hast du mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und ganz eingefedert? Bewegt sich das Schaltwerk gar nicht (seitlich)?


----------



## DiHo (16. Dezember 2013)

@_dp00212_

Eigentlich soll die Zughülle nicht hin und her rutschen.
Ich vermute mal dein Schaltzug ist entweder zu kurz oder aber falsch verlegt.
Die Kabelschutzhülle (das verdickte Teil auf dem Canyon steht) vor dem Schaltwerk muß mit Kabelbinder fest an der Schwinge an der Kabelführung befestigt werden. Die Schlaufe vor dem Schaltwerk nur so groß wie nötig machen.
Dann den Zug nach vorne weg and der Schwinge befestigen so das unter dem Tretlager eine ausreichend große Schlaufe entsteht.

Ist die Schlaufe nicht groß genug kommt beim Einfedern Spannung auf den Innenzug und man hat einen ungewollten Schaltvorgang.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (17. Dezember 2013)

dp00212 schrieb:


> Hey Rick,
> Ist Dein Schaltzug auch völlig fixiert mit den Kabelbindern?
> Hast du mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und ganz eingefedert? Bewegt sich das Schaltwerk gar nicht (seitlich)?



Wie DiHo das beschrieben hat. Am Kabelschutz, sprich die letzte Schelle vor der Schlaufe ist n Kabelbinder. Konnte bisher kein ghostshifting feststellen.
Aber wenns jetzt passt is doch super.


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Dezember 2013)

Falls jemand einen Kettenstrebenschutz braucht, da sich seiner ablöst. Ich hätte hier noch 3 rum liegen


----------



## ollum104 (17. Dezember 2013)

Mal eine Frage an die großen Fahrer. Ist ein Strive in L für 193 cm / 93 cm SL noch sinnvoll zum Touren fahren geeignet? Also ausschließlich Tour, nicht Park (da hab ich das FRX). Das PPS von Canyon is ja gut und recht, aber Aussagen von Fahrern wären mir lieber.

Und ja, ich hab gesucht, aber nix passendes gefunden.


----------



## Nesium (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin mit meinen 188cm / 88cm bereits am Anschlag für Touren, für mich bei deiner Grösse ungeeignet. Das Spectral dürfte eher deiner Bedürfnisse entsprechen und Spass machts auch. Sehr tolles Bike!


----------



## ollum104 (17. Dezember 2013)

autonomer 26 Zoll Fahrer... Hmm. Dann muss ich mich evtl. bei ner anderen Firma umschauen.


----------



## Nesium (17. Dezember 2013)

Die 27.5er sind eigentlich noch human oder ev bei Radon ein 26er suchen.


----------



## Micha382 (17. Dezember 2013)

Nesium schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen 188cm / 88cm bereits am Anschlag fÃ¼r Touren, fÃ¼r mich bei deiner GrÃ¶sse ungeeignet. Das Spectral dÃ¼rfte eher deiner BedÃ¼rfnisse entsprechen und Spass machts auch. Sehr tolles Bike!



Also ich fahr bei 183cm noch ein M und kann damit sehr gut touren, da kann ich fast nicht glauben dass du mit 188cm beim L am Anschlag bist âºï¸


----------



## Nesium (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich fuhr vorher ein Nerve 2012er Gr.L und da waren die langen Touren doch wesentlich angenehmer. Aber jeder reagiert natürlich anders mit seinem persönlichem Körperbau, darum besser eh mal probefahren. Bei mir machte sich vor allem der Rücken bemerkbar, konnte es aber ein wenig korrigieren mit einem Lenker mit mehr Rise.


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Dezember 2013)

@ollum104: bin 186 mit SL 93 und komme mit dem Strive in L super klar 



ollum104 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die großen Fahrer. Ist ein Strive in L für 193 cm / 93 cm SL noch sinnvoll zum Touren fahren geeignet? Also ausschließlich Tour, nicht Park (da hab ich das FRX). Das PPS von Canyon is ja gut und recht, aber Aussagen von Fahrern wären mir lieber.
> 
> Und ja, ich hab gesucht, aber nix passendes gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (18. Dezember 2013)

Die letzten zwei Wochen gabs n bissl Updates

Saint, I-Spec Adapter und n neuen Unterrohrsticker. Für die Reverb muss ich noch n optimalen Platz suchen, so ganz passt es nicht. Im Mai werd ich mir in Riva dann mal den KashMoney Lenker anguggn, vllt kommt der noch dran.


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Dezember 2013)

Sieht nett aus
Vor allem mit dem LRS.
Frage, wieso fährst du jetzt die Saint, kamst du mit der Zee nicht mehr klar?



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die letzten zwei Wochen gabs n bissl Updates
> 
> Saint, I-Spec Adapter und n neuen Unterrohrsticker. Für die Reverb muss ich noch n optimalen Platz suchen, so ganz passt es nicht. Im Mai werd ich mir in Riva dann mal den KashMoney Lenker anguggn, vllt kommt der noch dran.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Dezember 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus
> Vor allem mit dem LRS.
> Frage, wieso fÃ¤hrst du jetzt die Saint, kamst du mit der Zee nicht mehr klar?



Die Zee konnte ich weit Ã¼bern Einkaufspreis verkaufen und die Saint gabs recht gÃ¼nstig, hat mich schlussendlich ca. 200â¬ gekostet, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Die passt vom Design halt besser


----------



## ollum104 (18. Dezember 2013)

Dann muss ich mal so herum fragen...

Wer im Umfeld vom Münchner Norden hat ein Strive in L und lässt mich mal Probe rollern im Hof?


----------



## snbd84 (19. Dezember 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die letzten zwei Wochen gabs n bissl Updates
> 
> Saint, I-Spec Adapter und n neuen Unterrohrsticker. Für die Reverb muss ich noch n optimalen Platz suchen, so ganz passt es nicht. Im Mai werd ich mir in Riva dann mal den KashMoney Lenker anguggn, vllt kommt der noch dran.




Sehr Schick das Teil!! Ganz besonders gefällt mir die Saint


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Dezember 2013)

Mir die Laufräder, was sind das für welche?



snbd84 schrieb:


> Sehr Schick das Teil!! Ganz besonders gefällt mir die Saint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snbd84 (19. Dezember 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Mir die Laufräder, was sind das für welche?



Das sind die Mavic Crossmax sx wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, habe nicht deine Laufräder gemeint 
Meinte die, von Boadi05 



snbd84 schrieb:


> Das sind die Mavic Crossmax sx wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Dezember 2013)

Um noch weitere Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, was fährst du für Laufräder, denn die gefallen mir super 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Zee konnte ich weit Ã¼bern Einkaufspreis verkaufen und die Saint gabs recht gÃ¼nstig, hat mich schlussendlich ca. 200â¬ gekostet, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Die passt vom Design halt besser


----------



## snbd84 (19. Dezember 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Sorry, habe nicht deine Laufräder gemeint
> Meinte die, von Boadi05



Und ich habe auch die von Boardi05 gemeint!


----------



## snbd84 (19. Dezember 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Um noch weitere Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, was fährst du für Laufräder, denn die gefallen mir super



Ich fahre die SunRingle` Charger Expert


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Dezember 2013)

@BlackLupo  sind die Mavic Crossmax SX Laufräder. Ich bin die schon am Nerve AM gefahren und bin super zufrieden, sind UST Tubeless sind aber n bissl schmal im verlgeich zu den anderen Endurolaufräder


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Dezember 2013)

Echt, die gefallen mir sehr gut!
Sind echte Eyecatcher!
Nur für mich leider etwas zu weich (82+ kg).
Hab mir mal die Testberichte durchgelesen 
Ist wahrscheinlich wie mit den Iodine3 von Crank Brothers, ein WE bei
Euch und schon waren sie hin 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> @BlackLupo  sind die Mavic Crossmax SX Laufräder. Ich bin die schon am Nerve AM gefahren und bin super zufrieden, sind UST Tubeless sind aber n bissl schmal im verlgeich zu den anderen Endurolaufräder


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hi di ho,

hier mal ne frage wegen steuersatz wollt mir nen chris king holen...
So jetzt hat ich den alten ausgepresst und nach gemessen und komm auf einen Durchmessser von 57mm beim unteren Lager?!?
Die normalen Lager ham aber alle 55,95?!? 
Kann mir da mal bitte einer helfen?!?


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Dezember 2013)

Haste wirklich richtig gemessen?
Wenn ja, hilft nur ein Adapterring, oder anders Lager kaufen.



Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Hi di ho,
> 
> hier mal ne frage wegen steuersatz wollt mir nen chris king holen...
> So jetzt hat ich den alten ausgepresst und nach gemessen und komm auf einen Durchmessser von 57mm beim unteren Lager?!?
> ...


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hajo gemessen hab ich schon richtig nur wo willste so nen Adapterring von 1 mm her bekommen?!? Hat schon einer den Cane Creek getauscht?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crankwalk (20. Dezember 2013)

Hat einer von euch Bilder vom Strive im Evil Black?
Suche seit Tagen im Internet aber kann leider nichts finden, kaufen es alle in weiß oder Alu blank.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Dezember 2013)

Crankwalk schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Bilder vom Strive im Evil Black?
> Suche seit Tagen im Internet aber kann leider nichts finden, kaufen es alle in weiß oder Alu blank.



Ist ein ganz normales schwarzes Strive, schaut genau so aus wie das Stealth der letzten Jahre


----------



## waldi28 (20. Dezember 2013)

Crankwalk schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Bilder vom Strive im Evil Black?
> Suche seit Tagen im Internet aber kann leider nichts finden, kaufen es alle in weiß oder Alu blank.


In meinem Fotoalbum findest du Fotos von den aktuellen Modellen in Koblenz, auch in Evil Black.


----------



## Crankwalk (20. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank, das Leben kann so einfach sein.
Dann wird das bestellt


----------



## waldi28 (20. Dezember 2013)

Gefällt mir auch am besten. Es ist ähnlich wie das Stealth vom letzten Jahr.
Der schwarze Aufdruck am Oberrohr ist aber anders.
Sieht aus wie bei dem Team- oder Raw-Rahmen, aber in glänzendem Schwarz.
Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Dezember 2013)

Der Aufdruck am Oberrohr und am Unterrohr sind anders, die haben beide das neue Design, deshalb wohl auch der neue Namen bei der Farbe, um Verwechslungen zu vermeiden.


----------



## DiHo (21. Dezember 2013)

@BlackLupo 

Ich glaube die untere Lagerschale muß im Rahmen bleiben.
https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...es_id=41&supportcenter_articles_id=229&page=2
Sind glaube ich Integrierte Lager


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. Dezember 2013)

Jo die sind integriert die ham nur nen total bescheidenes Maß.
Das ist ein wenig sucks..... Hab nen Durchmesser von 57mm und die normalen Steuersätze Haben 55,95mm?!?


----------



## Trialside (22. Dezember 2013)

Zumindest die 2011er Strives haben unten den Standard IS52. Schätze, das hat sich bei den letzten Modellen nicht geändert. Kann es aber nicht 100% genau sagen. Du solltest den Durchmesser mal weiter innen im Steuerrohr messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (22. Dezember 2013)

Na hast unten nur das Lager ohne Schale drin hab ja auch direkt das Lager gemessen...


----------



## Trialside (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja genau. Es ist nur das Lager eingepresst.


----------



## clemsi (22. Dezember 2013)

Falls jemand irgendwo ein ( seltsames) Angebot für ein Strive bekommen sollte:
Gestern zwischen 16:40 und 17:15 vor dem BikesnBoards Shop Stuttgart (Tübinger Straße) entwendet worden.
Hier die Parts:
Rahmen: 2012 Canyon Strive ES 8.0, Größe L. Schriftzug am Unterrohr ist weg, sowie der weiße Aufkleber (ist auf dem Bild noch vorhanden).
Rahmennummer: M2312B11G0430
Gabel: 2012 36er Fox TALAS 160
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23
Lenker: Nukeproof Warhead 160
Vorbau: Synros FR V2 50mm
Bremsen: Shimano Zee
Schaltung: 2x10 Shimano XT Umwerfer sowie Shimano XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk
Kurbel: RaceFace Atlas
Laufräder: Schwarze Sun Ringle Charger (ohne Decals) mit roten Naben.
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb 125
Sattel: Specialized Avatar
Griffe: Ergon Enduro in Schwarz/GRÜN (anders wie auf dem Bild)
Reifen: vorne Muddy Mary 2.5, hinten Maxxis Ardent
Pedale: Acros A-Flat

Besonderheiten:
Wie gesagt, der fehlende Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr, fehlendes Canyon Logo auf dem Steuerrohr. Das weiße Oberrohr. Die neongrün/schwarzen Ergon Griffe.

Hinweise usw. bitte über PN oder an: 0179 4505451
Belohnung gibts natürlich auch!


----------



## Rick7 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ach Schei$$e tut mir leid. Hast es auch schon in den geklauten bikes thread gestellt, oder? Viel Erfolg bei der wieder beschaffung. Cheers Rick


----------



## dp00212 (22. Dezember 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> @_dp00212_
> 
> Eigentlich soll die Zughülle nicht hin und her rutschen.
> Ich vermute mal dein Schaltzug ist entweder zu kurz oder aber falsch verlegt.
> ...



Hey DiHo,
Du hast Recht. Da war zwar ne Schlaufe unterm Tretlager, aber die war nicht gross genug. Hab den Zug ein Stück weiter nach vorne verlegt und mit den unschlagbaren blauen Kabelbindern festgeknechtet. Alles prima.


----------



## Frank_Bl (23. Dezember 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> Falls jemand irgendwo ein ( seltsames) Angebot für ein Strive bekommen sollte:
> Gestern zwischen 16:40 und 17:15 vor dem BikesnBoards Shop Stuttgart (Tübinger Straße) entwendet worden.
> Hier die Parts:
> Rahmen: 2012 Canyon Strive ES 8.0, Größe L. Schriftzug am Unterrohr ist weg, sowie der weiße Aufkleber (ist auf dem Bild noch vorhanden).
> ...



Clemsi, Mensch tut mir auch leid. So ein Mist, da hat wohl einer gedacht, " ach was für ein schönes Bike, dass wäre was für Weihnachten". Bike auch in Stuttgart. Ich halte die Augen auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shabba (23. Dezember 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> Falls jemand irgendwo ein ( seltsames) Angebot für ein Strive bekommen sollte:
> Gestern zwischen 16:40 und 17:15 vor dem BikesnBoards Shop Stuttgart (Tübinger Straße) entwendet worden.
> Hier die Parts:
> Rahmen: 2012 Canyon Strive ES 8.0, Größe L. Schriftzug am Unterrohr ist weg, sowie der weiße Aufkleber (ist auf dem Bild noch vorhanden).
> ...



Wie hast es denn befestigt vorm Shop? Ich werde auch die augen offen halten!


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Dezember 2013)

14,94kg in Größe L und das tubeless :O


----------



## sirios (24. Dezember 2013)

Ein ziemliches Pummelchen Dein Strive


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Dezember 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Ein ziemliches Pummelchen Dein Strive



allerdings, frage mich wo das ganze überschüssige Fett herkommt...


----------



## sirios (24. Dezember 2013)

Das kann ich Dir auch nicht genau sagen. Mein Strive hat mit Muddy Mary tubeless, DHX, Lyrik und dem ganzen anderen Schnickschnack etwa 16 kg gewogen. Ich kann mir das nur dadurch erklären, dass der Rahmen nicht sonderlich leicht ist. Mein Torque ist leichter als mein früheres Strive.


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Dezember 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir auch nicht genau sagen. Mein Strive hat mit Muddy Mary tubeless, DHX, Lyrik und dem ganzen anderen Schnickschnack etwa 16 kg gewogen. Ich kann mir das nur dadurch erklären, dass der Rahmen nicht sonderlich leicht ist. Mein Torque ist leichter als mein früheres Strive.



Ohne die Parts ins Detail nachgewogen zu haben vermute ich mal Kurbel, Kassette, Sattel unteranderem die nicht gerade zu den Leichtgewichten gehöhren.
1x11 wäre schon verlockend auch weils für meinen Geschmack alles was aufgeräumter aussieht...aber der Preis hat mich gerade schockiert


----------



## Toni ES5 (24. Dezember 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> 14,94kg in Größe L und das tubeless :O



mein mein 2012 ES 8 wiegt mit Fox 36 und XT Pedalen (ca. 400 g) so ziemlich genau 14,20 Kg, finde ich jetzt nicht allzu schwer. Habe gerade mal meinen Winter Umbau an die Wage gehängt, NoTubes Flow Felgen mit Fat Albert, Ergon Sattel und DHX 5 Air mit XT Pedale 14,70Kg, das gibt mir allerdings auch zu denken von Tourentauglichkeit kann man wohl im Moment nicht reden, da werde ich mir über den Winter wohl noch was einfallen lassen müssen.


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Dezember 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir auch nicht genau sagen. Mein Strive hat mit Muddy Mary tubeless, DHX, Lyrik und dem ganzen anderen Schnickschnack etwa 16 kg gewogen. Ich kann mir das nur dadurch erklären, dass der Rahmen nicht sonderlich leicht ist. Mein Torque ist leichter als mein früheres Strive.



Ohne die Parts ins Detail nachgewogen zu haben vermute ich mal Kurbel, Kassette, Sattel unteranderem die nicht gerade zu den Leichtgewichten gehöhren.
1x11 wäre schon verlockend auch weils für meinen Geschmack alles was aufgeräumter aussieht...aber der Preis hat mich gerade schockiert 


Toni ES5 schrieb:


> mein mein 2012 ES 8 wiegt mit Fox 36 und XT Pedalen (ca. 400 g) so ziemlich genau 14,20 Kg, finde ich jetzt nicht allzu schwer. Habe gerade mal meinen Winter Umbau an die Wage gehängt, NoTubes Flow Felgen mit Fat Albert, Ergon Sattel und DHX 5 Air mit XT Pedale 14,70Kg, das gibt mir allerdings auch zu denken von Tourentauglichkeit kann man wohl im Moment nicht reden, da werde ich mir über den Winter wohl noch was einfallen lassen müssen.



Warum ist dein Strive "leichter" ?
Rahmengröße L?
Wobei nach deinem Winterumbau ja quasi identisch vom Gewicht.


----------



## Toni ES5 (25. Dezember 2013)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ohne die Parts ins Detail nachgewogen zu haben vermute ich mal Kurbel, Kassette, Sattel unteranderem die nicht gerade zu den Leichtgewichten gehöhren.
> 1x11 wäre schon verlockend auch weils für meinen Geschmack alles was aufgeräumter aussieht...aber der Preis hat mich gerade schockiert
> 
> 
> ...




Ist größe L und wie gesagt wie auf dem Foto 14,7 Kg.


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. Dezember 2013)

hallo strive-gemeinde,
hat jemand von euch schon mal 650b laufräder in ein normales26er strive eingebaut ?
gibt es erfahrungsberichte,ob es hinten extrem eng wird?
passen tut es ja,
hab schon ein paar bilder gesehen,aber bin halt nicht sicher...
bin für jede info dankbar,da ich kurz davor bin dies mal zu testen.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (27. Dezember 2013)

Das würde ich auf keinen Fall machen.
Ich hatte mal einen Eintrag im Bergamont-Forum genau zu diesem Thema gefunden.
Leider bekomme ich den Link hier nicht eingebunden. Das Forum ist nicht so groß, du findest den Eintrag direkt auf der ersten Seite.
Dort hatte der Hersteller ausdrücklich davor gewarnt, auch wenn die Laufräder passen diese einzusetzen. In Extremsituationen können sich die Gabel und das Laufrad so weit verformen, dass der Reifen die
Gabelbrücke berührt.


----------



## Freakrr (27. Dezember 2013)

Spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken meinen Lenker etwas aufzuräumen...
Bekomme ich die SLX shifter irgendwie mit der Shimano Zee Bremse vereint und was genau benötige ich dafür?


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Dezember 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken meinen Lenker etwas aufzuräumen...
> Bekomme ich die SLX shifter irgendwie mit der Shimano Zee Bremse vereint und was genau benötige ich dafür



Baujahr der beiden Komponenten?


----------



## Freakrr (27. Dezember 2013)

Schalthebel: 2012
Zee Bremse: 2013


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Dezember 2013)

Also steht auf den Bremshebel BR-M640 ohne ein -B hinten?


----------



## Freakrr (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja genau...


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Dezember 2013)

dann müsste es mit diesem hier klappen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/228249-shimano-slx-xt-sm-sl-78-i-spec-adapter-paar-neu


----------



## Der_Graue (28. Dezember 2013)

@DiHo:
Interessant, danke für die Info!



DiHo schrieb:


> @BlackLupo
> 
> Ich glaube die untere Lagerschale muß im Rahmen bleiben.
> https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...es_id=41&supportcenter_articles_id=229&page=2
> Sind glaube ich Integrierte Lager


----------



## Der_Graue (28. Dezember 2013)

Größe L, 15.5 kg, ohne Werkzeugflasche und Dreck, aber mit der Hammerschmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (28. Dezember 2013)

Juhu,
Wie fährt sich das Strike mit der xx1 bin am überlegen, aber ob sich dir kosten lohnen?!?
Alternative 2 wäre halt das Strive verkaufen und auf das spectral mit der Pike dem Monarch plus und der x01 um zu steigen?!?ich denk mal Berg hoch geht es dann besser aber Berg runter?!?


----------



## Darth (29. Dezember 2013)

ich fahre das 8.0 race mir der xo1.
habe das kb von 34 auf 30 zähne gewechselt und bin damit top zufrieden!
vermisse keinen gang und komme auch die steilsten rampen hoch die ich auch mit meinem cc hochfahre.
vom gangspektrum ist man damit ja ähnlich einer 24/36 - 12-36 ausstattung.
warum sollte es denn bergab schlecht gehen??? wolltest bei 40 km/h noch mit treten?? 

mein aktuelles gewicht vom strive: 13,5 kg


----------



## Nouse2112 (29. Dezember 2013)

Nee mein das spectral was Berg runter vllt nicht so schön geht wie das Strive!


----------



## Darth (29. Dezember 2013)

ahso^^
na die paar cm federweg gleicht man mit technik aus. die geo bzw. sitzposition macht den hauptunterschied. im strive sitzt man viel satter und aufrechter was natürlich die berab fahrt vereinfacht .für längere touren ist das spectral dann eher geeignet. 
ich persönlich fahre aber auch längere Touren und im nächsten jahr ne transalp mitm strive. zudem bikepark Freigabe


----------



## Nouse2112 (29. Dezember 2013)

Jaja mir gefällt ja auch mein strive und bei uns im Wald gehts halt auch recht gut auch wenn ich Berg hoch immer der letzte bin aber naja, meistens fahren wir ja nur 30-60km touren ich mein dafür ist das Strike optimal und für die 600-700km die ich im jähr fahr brauch ich nicht 2räder


----------



## snbd84 (29. Dezember 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Juhu,
> Wie fährt sich das Strike mit der xx1 bin am überlegen, aber ob sich dir kosten lohnen?!?
> Alternative 2 wäre halt das Strive verkaufen und auf das spectral mit der Pike dem Monarch plus und der x01 um zu steigen?!?ich denk mal Berg hoch geht es dann besser aber Berg runter?!?



Warum möchtest du dir denn dann ein Spectral kaufen? Dass Strive 8.0 Race hat doch auch die 1X11 X01 Schaltung, die Pike und den Monarch plus und geht bergab besser als das Spectral!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (29. Dezember 2013)

bei 700 km im Jahr frage ich mich eher wofür überhaupt nen neuen antrieb?


----------



## Nouse2112 (29. Dezember 2013)

Haka ich arbeite in 4 schichten da kommst net viel zum fahren und dieses jähr lag ich auch noch nen Monat im KH...
Naja weil mir das die letzten Tage bei dem Schlamm mit dem umwerfen aufn Sack ging.. Da er öfters seinen Dienst quittiert hat...


----------



## Darth (29. Dezember 2013)

da fährst du aber schon durch krassen schlamm. 1 fach ist schon schön die xo1 kostet mittlerweile nicht mehr so viel


----------



## Nouse2112 (29. Dezember 2013)

Haja allerdings kostet die xx1 ca 60€ mehr.... Ich muss mich das nochmal alles überlegen würd das ja mal gern fahren wie sich das fährt


----------



## Darth (29. Dezember 2013)

wie ein 1x10 fach^^


----------



## Lukas2046 (29. Dezember 2013)

Weiß wer welche welche Syntace Steckachse und Gewindeinsert ich für das Strive brauche?? Hab das bei mir iwie kaputt gemacht

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Trialside (29. Dezember 2013)

Die Achse ist eine Syntace X-12 142mm+ und das Insert das konzentrische(!) Syntace X-12 Gewindeinsert.

Edit: Syntace X-12 135mm+, mein Fehler


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Dezember 2013)

Lukas2046 schrieb:


> Weiß wer welche welche Syntace Steckachse und Gewindeinsert ich für das Strive brauche?? Hab das bei mir iwie kaputt gemacht
> 
> Gruß Lukas



Ausführung 135+

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24463_X-12-Steckachse.html?xtcr=721&xtmcl=syntace

Ausführung Konzentrisch 0 mm

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24464_X-12-Gewindeinsert.html?xtcr=718&xtmcl=syntace


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Dezember 2013)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Juhu,
> Wie fährt sich das Strike mit der xx1 bin am überlegen, *aber ob sich dir kosten lohnen?!?*



nein, schneller wirst du damit nicht und besser für die Kniegelenke ist es auch nicht

besser bergauf gehts damit auch nicht, mal abgesehen vom derzeit völlig überzogenen Preis


----------



## assbad (30. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal mein Strive ist jetzt 1 Woche alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (30. Dezember 2013)

wo?


----------



## assbad (30. Dezember 2013)

Wie wo?


----------



## Nesium (31. Dezember 2013)

Mein Strive nach Winterservice ;-)


----------



## Darth (31. Dezember 2013)

sehr schön!  
ich will auch endlich schnee...


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Dezember 2013)

9





Nesium schrieb:


> Mein Strive nach Winterservice ;-)
> 
> http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/k3/k5/k3k5zhs089zw/large_DSC01819a.jpg?0[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## waldi28 (31. Dezember 2013)

Der service war aber umfangreich.


----------



## sirios (31. Dezember 2013)

Dafür sind die Pedale aber Low Budget !


----------



## Nesium (1. Januar 2014)

Der Dämpfer habe ich bei meinem Fox-Suspensionscenter vor der Haustüre gekauft und es ist sozusagen die Standartausführung. Wenn überhaubt müsste ich wohl nur einen kleinen Spacer noch nachrüsten, gemäss ihren Einschätzungen. Kann den Code gerne noch durchgeben.

Und die Pedale passen mir am besten, fahre doch das meiste noch mit Klick und nur wenn es Haarsträubend wird auf Kroko. Hatte schon Plattformpedale, aber sofort wieder demont.


----------



## Nesium (1. Januar 2014)

Der Float X hat übrigens mal einen geilen Lock out! Da wippt gar nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (1. Januar 2014)

Der lockout vom x ist echt super, bin den im neuen fritzz gefahren. Wär so auf di schnelle au h der einzige grund wieso ich wechseln würde.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth (1. Januar 2014)

wippt euer strive eigentlich auch so wenn ihr das propedal vom monarch plus auf stufe 3 habt?


----------



## Blue729 (1. Januar 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> wippt euer strive eigentlich auch so wenn ihr das propedal vom monarch plus auf stufe 3 habt?



Da wippt auch offen nicht viel, finde den Hinterbau schon recht antriebsneutral.




Bin ja mal gespannt ob das Strive für 2015 mal komplett überarbeitet wird.
Hoffentlich wirds kein 27,5" Strive^^.


----------



## Darth (1. Januar 2014)

ne. also wenn offen oder in mittlerer Position wippt nix. erst wenn man ganz zu macht wippt das heck bzw. schaukelt sich auf


----------



## Nesium (1. Januar 2014)

Ansonsten fühlt sich der Float X im Descend-Modus wie der Standart Float CTD an aber im Trail-Modus ist er doch auch wesentlich straffer.
Vorteile sind doch wirklich spürbar.

Aber auch mit der Saint-Bremse und der Pike bin ich sehr zufrieden, positiv überrascht wieviel die bringen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (1. Januar 2014)

@Nesium 
echt schick geworden 
was für eine pike ist das ?
wie ist jetzt das gesamtgewicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wienando (1. Januar 2014)

@Nesium 
Sehr schickes Strive
Hast du mal überlegt die Aufkleber von den Felgen zu machen?
Würde evtl besser zu dem cleanen Look passen...


----------



## Nesium (1. Januar 2014)

Es ist die Pike RTC3 Solo Air 160mm.
Bikegewicht nun runde 14kg mit Ramengrösse L


----------



## Nesium (1. Januar 2014)

Das mit Felgen cleanen habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber irgendwie gefällt es mir doch so. Die FlowEx dürfen mal noch bleiben wie sind.


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Januar 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Mein Strive nach Winterservice ;-)



Wieso legst du die Bremsleitung außen an der Gabel lang? 
Habe es so:
Sieht sauberer aus und wenn du das Rad mal auf die Seite schmeißt lässt es dir auch die Leitung ganz.


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2014)

@4Stroke...so wie bei Dir ist es serienmäßig und korrekt.


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. Januar 2014)

hallo,
kann mir hier niemand helfen?
ich benötige einen günstigen steuersatz für mein strive ?
was würdet ihr empfehlen?
sollte aber preislich im rahmen bleiben...
daaaanke......


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Januar 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> hallo,
> kann mir hier niemand helfen?
> ich benötige einen günstigen steuersatz für mein strive ?
> was würdet ihr empfehlen?
> ...



warum nicht einfach den, der original verbaut ist.
gibts bei canyon


----------



## D-charger (2. Januar 2014)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Canyon liefert keine der in 2013 verbauten Kettenführungen einzeln aus. Es kann also keine bestellt werden. Typisch Canyon halt.


Aber zumindest die custom backplate für die e13 wird einzeln ausgeliefert. Den Rest kann man sich im Zweifel Z.B. bei hibike nachbestellen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. Januar 2014)

@4Stroke 
Die Gabel die ich gerade drin hab ist aus einem Giant Reign X1 von 2012. Giant hat 2012 den Overdrive 2 Gabelschaft eingeführt. Dieser soll dank höhere Steifigkeit für eine höhere Lenkpräzesion sorgen.
Dafür benötigt man einen speziellen Steuersatz und Vorbau dummerweise.
zum rahmen gab es keinen steuersatz...
leider
da ich jetzt eine neue 36er talas einbauen will,benötige ich einen neuen steuersatz.
danke,


----------



## Nesium (2. Januar 2014)

@4Stroke Das muss noch geändert werden, wohl im eifer gepfuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (2. Januar 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @4Stroke
> Die Gabel die ich gerade drin hab ist aus einem Giant Reign X1 von 2012. Giant hat 2012 den Overdrive 2 Gabelschaft eingeführt. Dieser soll dank höhere Steifigkeit für eine höhere Lenkpräzesion sorgen.
> Dafür benötigt man einen speziellen Steuersatz und Vorbau dummerweise.
> zum rahmen gab es keinen steuersatz...
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht. Du willst eine neue 36er Talas einbauen, wieso passt dann der Steuersatz nicht? Was hat das mit dem Giant zu tun wenn eh eine neue Gabel ins Strive soll.

Dann kannst du doch den passenden Steuersatz bei Canyon bestellen, für deine Talas.


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. Januar 2014)

hab mir gerade einen bestellt bei canyon.
der overdrive hat einen anderen speziellen steuersatz.
war eigentlich nur für giant.


----------



## Obstbrot (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo miteinander 
Hab jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen dass das Strive sehr "klein" ausfällt. 
Bin ca. 1.90m groß und hab sorge dass das Strive L zu klein für mich ist 
Sind hier noch andere mit ungefähr der selben Körpergröße, die mich von dem Gegenteil überzeugen können?
Das Strive ist erstklassig ausgestattet. Komme von nem Specialized Pitch und bin kurze Hinterbauten + lange Hauptrahmen gewöhnt, fahre da auch ein L, was für mich beim Kauf auch die kleinere Alternative war und bin seit 3 Jahren mehr als zufrieden.
Mächt jetzt aber mal was neues 

Grüße

obstbrot


----------



## Daseca (4. Januar 2014)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> Hab jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen dass das Strive sehr "klein" ausfällt.
> Bin ca. 1.90m groß und hab sorge dass das Strive L zu klein für mich ist
> Sind hier noch andere mit ungefähr der selben Körpergröße, die mich von dem Gegenteil überzeugen können?
> ...



Servus,
ich bin 1,87m habe aber relativ kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper und fahre ein L mit 60er Vorbau. Wollte auf keinen Fall einen größeren Rahmen aber man sitzt schon sehr kompakt. Fahre damit auch Touren mit über 2000hm also denk das passt bei dir dann auch


----------



## Toni ES5 (4. Januar 2014)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> Hab jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen dass das Strive sehr "klein" ausfällt.
> Bin ca. 1.90m groß und hab sorge dass das Strive L zu klein für mich ist
> Sind hier noch andere mit ungefähr der selben Körpergröße, die mich von dem Gegenteil überzeugen können?
> ...


Hallo,
denke es wird bei dir auf die Beinlänge ankommen, ich bin 1,86 m groß und habe eine 91 Beinlänge Fahre ein L. 
Der Sattelüberstand ist schon recht groß, habe durch den kurzen Oberkörper einen 50 mm Vorbau und einen Lenker mit mehr Rise montiert.
Passt jetzt gerade so.
Gruß


----------



## sirios (4. Januar 2014)

Ahoi

Ich bin 1.90 und hatte nur Probleme mit dem Strive. Man sitzt zwar kompakt aber durchaus bequem. Mir hat's getaugt.


----------



## Darth (4. Januar 2014)

bin 194cm mit ner 96er beinlänge. bei mir passt es super. .. 70er vorbau mit 15mm spacer und nem 20mm Riser Lenker.  
bin vorher ein Rose granite chief in xl gefahren.  sitze auf dem strive ein klein wenig besser ... alle Maße (reach. stack usw) sind gleich einstellbar! passt also auch langen^^


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Januar 2014)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> Hab jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen dass das Strive sehr "klein" ausfällt.
> Bin ca. 1.90m groß und hab sorge dass das Strive L zu klein für mich ist
> Sind hier noch andere mit ungefähr der selben Körpergröße, die mich von dem Gegenteil überzeugen können?
> ...



Natürlich passt dir bei 190cm der L Rahmen.
Bin 190cm und fahre es in L, selbst mit kurzem Vorbau. Passt perfekt.

Da brauchst du auch keinen Murks anfangen mit 60mm Vorbau, oder lenker mit viel rise...fährst sich am Ende nur besch*****.


----------



## Nesium (4. Januar 2014)

Ich habe relativ viel Rise und fährt sich überhaupt nicht besch....er als original! Sonst wäre das Teil ja wohl nicht mehr dran!
Und mit deinen 1.90 bist du definitiv an der oberen Grenzen. Ich messe 1.87 und auf langen touren wirst du es spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (4. Januar 2014)

@Obstbrot 

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier noch weiter.
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artikel/3369/enduro-bike-vergleich-canyon-strive-al-80


----------



## DiHo (4. Januar 2014)

Ich frage mich auch gerade wieso das Strive kleiner als andere Räder sein soll?
Ein Enduro Bike soll ja auch etwas kompakter sein, deshalb wird ja auch ein kurzer Vorbau dran geschraubt.
Und trotzdem ist es noch super Touren tauglich. (man muß ja auch bei Enduro Rennen bergauf fahren)
Größe L passt mit Sicherheit bei 1,90


----------



## sirios (4. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt ich bin auch recht groß und bin das Strive in L mit nem 40er Vorbau gefahren. Im Flachland bin ich damit auch schon Touren von 120 km am Tag gefahren. Ich seh da gar kein Problem für Menschen um 1.90.


----------



## Darth (4. Januar 2014)

zudem werde ich damit die transalp im juni bestreiten. ..


----------



## Nesium (5. Januar 2014)

Ich werde die Swiss Epic damit in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## RobG301 (6. Januar 2014)

Obstbrot schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> Hab jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen dass das Strive sehr "klein" ausfällt.
> Bin ca. 1.90m groß und hab sorge dass das Strive L zu klein für mich ist
> Sind hier noch andere mit ungefähr der selben Körpergröße, die mich von dem Gegenteil überzeugen können?
> ...



Klar perfekt mag bei deiner Größe vielleicht anders sein, aber bei meinen 1,99m und 97cm Schrittlänge taugt es für mich auch allemal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. Januar 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Ich habe relativ viel Rise und fährt sich überhaupt nicht besch....er als original! Sonst wäre das Teil ja wohl nicht mehr dran!
> Und mit deinen 1.90 bist du definitiv an der oberen Grenzen. Ich messe 1.87 und auf langen touren wirst du es spüren.



Keine Ahnung wieviel Rise du fährst, aber mehr Rise bedeutet auch weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad was ich nicht unbedingt als positiv ansehe.

Nein ich spüre keine Probleme mit 190cm und dem Strive in L auf längeren Touren. Es ist und bleibt aber ein Endurorad und wer es artgerecht bewegt der braucht keine 100km Waldautobahnen abfahren.


----------



## Blue729 (6. Januar 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Ich habe relativ viel Rise und fährt sich überhaupt nicht besch....er als original! Sonst wäre das Teil ja wohl nicht mehr dran!
> Und mit deinen 1.90 bist du definitiv an der oberen Grenzen. Ich messe 1.87 und auf langen touren wirst du es spüren.



wenn du mit einem turmbau vorne am Lenker zurecht kommst, will ich mal sehen wie sicher du fährst wenn du mal auf den richtigen strecken bist. Das aus dem Foto da ist doch nicht etwa ein 680mm Lenker, oder? Bin größer als du und ebenfalls keine negativen "Spürs" beim fahren.


----------



## RobG301 (6. Januar 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> wenn du mit einem turmbau vorne am Lenker zurecht kommst, will ich mal sehen wie sicher du fährst wenn du mal auf den richtigen strecken bist. Das aus dem Foto da ist doch nicht etwa ein 680mm Lenker, oder? Bin größer als du und ebenfalls keine negativen "Spürs" beim fahren.



Eben, da würde ich im Zweifelsfall eine gebeugtere Haltung der Tourentauglichkeit vorziehen. Alle Spacer unten und 20er oder 30er Rise raubt dir gerade bei größerer Größe noch mehr die Kontrolle fürs Vorderrad! 

Darum ist es schön, dass Radon zB. das Slide 160 auch mit 22'' Rahmen anbietet.


----------



## Nesium (6. Januar 2014)

Der Turmbau wird noch aufgeräumt sobald ich die Shimano-Adapter habe. Der Lenker ist nicht etwa 680mm, da hat dich dein Auge um glatte 50mm getäuscht, ist ein 730 mit halt 40mm Rise. Diese ca. 20mm mehr zum Original hat mir doch schon recht geholfen, dass ich weniger Rückenbeschwerden habe bei Touren um/ab die 100km. Im Gegensatz hatte ich mit dem Nerve 9.0 nie Probleme, aber das Strive gefällt im Downhill halt schon besser. Und das mehr an Rise schränkt mich im übrigen gar nicht ein. Park fahre ich eh nicht, haben genug Berge.
Jeder fühlt sich eh anders wohl, und darum sollte wenn die möglichkeit irgendwie besteht, sein zukünftiges Bike probefahren.


----------



## Nesium (6. Januar 2014)

Spacer habe ich im übrigen keine nachgerüstet, was da ist war schon immer da.


----------



## Blue729 (7. Januar 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Der Turmbau wird noch aufgeräumt sobald ich die Shimano-Adapter habe. Der Lenker ist nicht etwa 680mm, da hat dich dein Auge um glatte 50mm getäuscht, ist ein 730 mit halt 40mm Rise. Diese ca. 20mm mehr zum Original hat mir doch schon recht geholfen, dass ich weniger Rückenbeschwerden habe bei Touren um/ab die 100km. Im Gegensatz hatte ich mit dem Nerve 9.0 nie Probleme, aber das Strive gefällt im Downhill halt schon besser. Und das mehr an Rise schränkt mich im übrigen gar nicht ein. Park fahre ich eh nicht, haben genug Berge.
> Jeder fühlt sich eh anders wohl, und darum sollte wenn die möglichkeit irgendwie besteht, sein zukünftiges Bike probefahren.




Wie man das Strive mit einem 730mm und 40mm Rise lenker sicher im Downhill bewegen möchte bleibt mir ein Rätsel, und das bei einer Körpergröße um die 190cm.

Teste mal eine Lenker ab 750mm und weniger Rise. Mehr Druck auf dem vorderrad und ein sicherers Gefühl im Downhillbereich.


----------



## RobG301 (7. Januar 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Wie man das Strive mit einem 730mm und 40mm Rise lenker sicher im Downhill bewegen möchte bleibt mir ein Rätsel, und das bei einer Körpergröße um die 190cm.
> 
> Teste mal eine Lenker ab 750mm und weniger Rise. Mehr Druck auf dem vorderrad und ein sicherers Gefühl im Downhillbereich.



Ja empfehle den Fatbar Lite mit 20er Rise! Das ist nen gesundes Mittelding! 40er Rise ist ja BMX-Style!


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Januar 2014)

Lass doch Nesium fahren wie er will 



CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja empfehle den Fatbar Lite mit 20er Rise! Das ist nen gesundes Mittelding! 40er Rise ist ja BMX-Style!


----------



## Nesium (7. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube auf den 40mm Rise kann ich kaum verzichten, ohne das Teil bekomme ich ohne Scheiss wirklich nach 2-3h Schmerzen in den Lendenwirbel. Beim Nerve Gr.L gings super, aber die Abfahrten mit dem Strive machen schon viel mehr Spass. Viellecht ist mein Rücken eh schon mehr oder weniger im Arsch, der wurde auch nie geschont. Daher dürfte das Strive dann wohl auch kein Problem für Leute um die 1,90 sein, die noch voll fit im Rücken sind. Für mich ist das Strive ein Allmountain mit grossem Spassfaktor, wo ich aber nicht auf maximale Downhill-Performance setze.


----------



## verano (7. Januar 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Wie man das Strive mit einem 730mm und 40mm Rise lenker sicher im Downhill bewegen möchte bleibt mir ein Rätsel, und das bei einer Körpergröße um die 190cm.
> 
> Teste mal eine Lenker ab 750mm und weniger Rise. Mehr Druck auf dem vorderrad und ein sicherers Gefühl im Downhillbereich.



Wenn ich so einen Quark immer lese... Mit dem und dem Lenker, Sitzwinkel, Reifendruck oder Kopftuch könne man dieses und jenes auf gar keinen Fall fahren. OMG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (8. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Lass doch Nesium fahren wie er will



Gut gesagt! 

Ne letztendlich muss ja auch jeder selbst mit klarkommen!


----------



## Blue729 (8. Januar 2014)

verano schrieb:


> Wenn ich so einen Quark immer lese... Mit dem und dem Lenker, Sitzwinkel, Reifendruck oder Kopftuch könne man dieses und jenes auf gar keinen Fall fahren. OMG!



Sprach der mit Satteltasche und High rise Lenker fahrende Nerve Fahrer...


----------



## verano (8. Januar 2014)

Geht gar nicht oder?


----------



## Blue729 (8. Januar 2014)

verano schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht oder?



Klar geht das, nur halt nicht auf der Überholspur


----------



## verano (8. Januar 2014)

Ah ja. Danke für die aufklärenden Worte.


----------



## Nesium (8. Januar 2014)

Der Lenker killt dir den Downhill und mit dieser Satteltasche wirst du dann Hecklastig und der Uphill ist somit auch im Arsch

ACHTUNG IRONIE


----------



## Nesium (8. Januar 2014)

@CubeRider1986 und @Blue729

Was für Bikes kultiviert ihr eigentlich?


----------



## waldi28 (8. Januar 2014)

```
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11/17/wie-alles-begann-geschichte-klunker/
```

Ich versteh auch nicht, wie die damals mit 200 mm Rise und Trommelbremsen überhaupt Spass haben konnten.


----------



## Nesium (8. Januar 2014)

Und die haben Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (8. Januar 2014)

Hier überholt ein entspannter und lächelnder (eigentlich unfahrbarer) Hi Riser, einen verkrampft und unsicher fahrenden..... na ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Quiesel (9. Januar 2014)




----------



## Chrisinger (9. Januar 2014)

Mein Beleid!

Wie ist das passiert?


----------



## Quiesel (9. Januar 2014)

Canyon sagt Überlastung ... Ich sage es war ein Sprung den so ein bike eigentlich wegstecken müsste. Klar stellt jeder Sprung ne Belastung dar...aber naja...ich wiege 74kg komplett fahrfertig. 1136€


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Januar 2014)

Autsch! Was hast du denn gemacht?!

..bei mir sieht das im Moment so aus:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1545350]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1545353]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Januar 2014)

Oh, Scheibenkleister!!! 



Quiesel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266863


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (9. Januar 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Autsch! Was hast du denn gemacht?!
> 
> ..bei mir sieht das im Moment so aus:




Sehe ich das richtig. 
Das Lager ist "offen" und die Kugeln laufen auf diesem Konus ähnlich wie bei den Shimano Saint Naben?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Januar 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Canyon sagt Überlastung ... Ich sage es war ein Sprung den so ein bike eigentlich wegstecken müsste. Klar stellt jeder Sprung ne Belastung dar...aber naja...ich wiege 74kg komplett fahrfertig. 1136€



Das ist übel. War es ein Sprung ins Flat? 
Eigentlich kann man das Bike schon ordentlich fliegen lassen.


----------



## Quiesel (9. Januar 2014)

Also war quasi gar kein Sprung nach oben bei dem man dann im Flat landen/einschlagen kann. Der Absprung an sich ist komplett waagerecht ...die Anfahrt ist bergab...dann überwindet man ca. 8-9 m Weite und 1,8 - 2 m an Höhe - dann landet man wieder waagerecht.
Hinterrad ist leicht vor dem Vorderrad aufgesetzt (Dämpfer hatte keinen Durchschlag) ...danach hat dann das  Vorderrad ungleich härter aufgesetzt. Da gabs dann in komisches Geräusch...dachte die Gabel wäre durchgeschlagen...war sie aber nicht. Das Geräusch kam vom Rahmen. 
Hab ich da aber noch gar nicht festgestellt.. unter dem Dreck hab ich das gar nicht gesehen..und gemerkt hab ich es beim fahren auch nicht. War dann in dem Zustand noch mal unterwegs auch mit Sprüngen...aber da kann es definitiv nicht passiert sein...
Habs dann erst beim saubermachen gemerkt! :S


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Januar 2014)

was nützt da einem 5 jahre garantie aufn rahmen wenn die eh alles als überlastung abstempeln....


----------



## Quiesel (9. Januar 2014)




----------



## Quiesel (9. Januar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> was nützt da einem 5 jahre garantie aufn rahmen wenn die eh alles als überlastung abstempeln....


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht! Hab ja dann auch mit denen gesprochen...das zählt für die alles nicht. Die messen im Labor mit Ultraschall die Wandstärke, gleichen die mit ihren Toleranzen ab und dann isses Überlastung. 
Ich meine das Bike wird ja ausdrücklich auch für das gewisse etwas mehr beworben und auch auf nem Größe M Rahmen darf en 100kg Kerl platz nehmen und Spaß haben...
Da frag ich mich bei welchem Punkt dann bei einem Kerl der fahrfertig 30kg mehr auf die Waage bringt als ich, die Überlastung erreicht ist.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Januar 2014)

Ich habe auch schon einige Rahmen klein bekommen - egal ob MX oder MTB. Unterm Strich ist es meistens durch Überlastung verursacht. Die Kräfte sollte man nicht unterschätzen zumal man die Vorbelastungen nicht kennt die schon im Rahmen gesteckt haben.

Ärgerlich ist es auf alle Fälle. Wenn ich mir die Skizze ansehe ist das für ein Strive meiner Meinung nach eindeutig zu viel.


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Januar 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig.
> Das Lager ist "offen" und die Kugeln laufen auf diesem Konus ähnlich wie bei den Shimano Saint Naben?



Hab zwar noch keine Saint Nabe geöffnet, aber ja, die Kugeln sitzen im "Arm" der 270°-Box, und laufen auf dem Konus, der "in den Rahmen" gespannt wird.


Quiesel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266873



..das wollte ich mit meinem Strive garnicht erst ausprobieren..
Ich bin auch lediglich eine Treppe runter gefahren (mit fahrfertigen 70Kg)..


----------



## Quiesel (9. Januar 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon einige Rahmen klein bekommen - egal ob MX oder MTB. Unterm Strich ist es meistens durch Überlastung verursacht. Die Kräfte sollte man nicht unterschätzen zumal man die Vorbelastungen nicht kennt die schon im Rahmen gesteckt haben.
> 
> Ärgerlich ist es auf alle Fälle.


Vorbelastung??? Der kam doch frisch von Canyon (Erstbesitzer) !!! Was soll der denn für Vorbelastungen haben???

Ne Spaß beiseite  ...ärgerlich isses...man als Kunde hofft natürlich auf Gewährleistung...aber tief im Herzen weis man...das man eine Menge Spaß hatte  ...und lieber das Bike als ich!!!  Das Bike steht auch schon wieder mit neuen Rahmen bei mir und ich bin wieder froh! Ist alles in Ordung. 
Und ne Woche vorher hab ich mir nen Torque bestellt...ich glaub ich habs schon irgendwie geahnt! ^^


----------



## Toni ES5 (9. Januar 2014)

Klar ist das ärgerlich, aber so etwas fährt man doch nicht mit 
einem Enduro die Landung ist doch fast im Flat.
Für solche Sprünge würde ich mir ei DH Bike anschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Januar 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Und ne Woche vorher hab ich mir nen Torque bestellt...ich glaub ich habs schon irgendwie geahnt! ^^



Aus diesem Grund bin ich auch an einem Torque dran. Ich lasse mal das Frühjahr kommen...


----------



## Quiesel (9. Januar 2014)

Bei ist es kW 5 soweit! Yeajhhh 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Januar 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hab zwar noch keine Saint Nabe geöffnet, aber ja, die Kugeln sitzen im "Arm" der 270°-Box, und laufen auf dem Konus, der "in den Rahmen" gespannt wird.



Kann man einen solches Konus nachkaufen, weißt du eventuell was er kostet?
Beim Lagerwechsel macht das ja Sinn, weil dieser sicher auch "einläuft".


----------



## Freakrr (9. Januar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> dann müsste es mit diesem hier klappen
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/228249-shimano-slx-xt-sm-sl-78-i-spec-adapter-paar-neu




Hi Bordi05,

vorab nochmal Danke für den Link.

Die Teile sind nun endlich angekommen und was ist, passen nicht!
Komischerweise ist die Bezeichnung richtig. Die SLX Shifter passen aber leider überhaupt nicht mit dieser XT Abdeckung überein.
Gibt es da eventuell noch mehr Unterschiede?


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Januar 2014)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Hi Bordi05,
> 
> vorab nochmal Danke für den Link.
> 
> ...



Was passt nicht?

Geht der neue ispeck deckel nicht auf den Schalthebel drauf oder passt es beim Bremshebel nicht?


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Januar 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann man einen solches Konus nachkaufen, weißt du eventuell was er kostet?
> Beim Lagerwechsel macht das ja Sinn, weil dieser sicher auch "einläuft".



Dazu kann ich dir morgen mehr sagen, fahre morgen meinen Rahmen nach Koblenz, und werde den Mechaniker mal interviewen..


----------



## Toni ES5 (9. Januar 2014)

Als Ersatzteil gibt es das!

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Strive_ES_M23-12_BOM_ts.pdf


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Januar 2014)

Bist du auch gesprungen, oder wie ist das passiert?
Ist der Konus aus Stahl oder Alu, sieht mehr nach Alu aus ???



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Autsch! Was hast du denn gemacht?!
> 
> ..bei mir sieht das im Moment so aus:


----------



## Freakrr (9. Januar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Was passt nicht?
> 
> Geht der neue ispeck deckel nicht auf den Schalthebel drauf oder passt es beim Bremshebel nicht?




Genau, der Deckel passt nicht an den Schalthebel. Andere Form so dass die Löcher der Schrauben auch gar nicht stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni ES5 (9. Januar 2014)

ich habe so etwas beim Strive schon einmal gesehen, es sieht so aus als ob
sich die Schraube der Konen (Achse) löst weil die Verschraubung nicht richtig
verklebt ist.
Bei nicht richtiger Verklebung kann ein Fremdkörper wie Schmutz oder Rost auf nur eines
der Lager dazu führen, dass die Lager ungleichmäßig abrollen in Folge würde ein Drehmoment auf die
Achse ausgeübt was zum lösen derselben führen könnte.
Ist eine Theorie mich würde interessieren was Canyon dazu sagt.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Januar 2014)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Genau, der Deckel passt nicht an den Schalthebel. Andere Form so dass die Löcher der Schrauben auch gar nicht stimmen.



Und nur der metallteil passt nicht auf deinen slx deckel wenn du da die schelle runterschraubst? Das ging bei mir mit dem XTR hebel. Falls nicht dann wirste es wohl zurückschicken müssen, denn dann ist die beschreibung falsch, denn es steht ja dass er mit slx kompatibel ist.

kannste 1-2 bilder machen?


----------



## Freakrr (9. Januar 2014)

Ja es sei denn die SLX wurde in den Jahren auch irgendwie verändert.
Ich mache morgen mal Bilder...

Das hier habe ich per Google gefunden.
http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/5/9/6/7/8/4/_/large_IMG_1297.JPG.jpg


----------



## sirios (9. Januar 2014)

@Quiesel Ich finde auch, dass so ein Sprung nix für das Strive ist. Ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass ich das meinem Torque ebenfalls nicht zugemutet hätte. Im "fast Flat" landen ist immer ne extrem hohe Belastung! Ein Freeride Rahmen hätte das wohl mitgemacht aber gesund ist sowas auf Dauer nicht. Ich empfehle etwas mehr Nachdenken bevor man gewisse Aktionen startet, das schont das Material deutlich mehr und ist gesünder für den Geldbeutel


----------



## kraft_werk (9. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Bist du auch gesprungen, oder wie ist das passiert?
> Ist der Konus aus Stahl oder Alu, sieht mehr nach Alu aus ???



Ja, würde auch behaupten, dass es Alu ist..
Bin eine dreistufige Treppe runter (etwa 30cm), gesprungen würde ich das nicht nennen, eher "überfahren". Bin auch mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig wieder aufgesetzt..



Toni ES5 schrieb:


> ich habe so etwas beim Strive schon einmal gesehen, es sieht so aus als ob
> sich die Schraube der Konen (Achse) löst weil die Verschraubung nicht richtig
> verklebt ist.
> Bei nicht richtiger Verklebung kann ein Fremdkörper wie Schmutz oder Rost auf nur eines
> ...



Also Rost ist auf keiner der beiden Konen zu erkennen, und Lose waren sie auch nicht (ich überprüfe regelmässig den Sitz aller Lager mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel). Was Canyon dazu sagt, erfahre ich wohl morgen.


----------



## DiHo (9. Januar 2014)

Den Fall hatten wir schon mal und war auch hier oder im alten Teil vom Strive thread mit Bildern beschrieben.

Die Schraube der Konushalterung hat sich gelöst. Dann wandern die Konuse nach außen und die Schraube schert ab.
Die Lager sind "V" Lager und haben keinen Rollenkäfig die Kugeln werden so viel ich weiß nur von Federringen gehalten und können kaum Seitenkräfte aufnehmen.
Deshalb kommt beim abreissen der Schraube der Konus mitsamt dem Innenring vom Lager raus.
Mein Tip wäre deshalb die Schrauben mit einem kleinen Strich (Nagellack oder Eding) zu versehen. ich kontrolliere das immer wieder mal vor und bei der Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (10. Januar 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht! Hab ja dann auch mit denen gesprochen...das zählt für die alles nicht. Die messen im Labor mit Ultraschall die Wandstärke, gleichen die mit ihren Toleranzen ab und dann isses Überlastung.
> Ich meine das Bike wird ja ausdrücklich auch für das gewisse etwas mehr beworben und auch auf nem Größe M Rahmen darf en 100kg Kerl platz nehmen und Spaß haben...
> Da frag ich mich bei welchem Punkt dann bei einem Kerl der fahrfertig 30kg mehr auf die Waage bringt als ich, die Überlastung erreicht ist.



Jetzt gerade mach ich mir etwas Sorgen (100kg fahrfertig)!


----------



## Toni ES5 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich ordne mich auch mal in die Gewichtsklasse ein, mache mir aber überhaut keine Sorgen.
Ich fahre das Strive jetzt 2 Jahre und spreche immer wieder mit Strive Fahrern, aber von gebrochenen
Rahmen habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört.
Wenn ich mir die Skitze von Quiesel anschaue kommt das eher einem einschlag gleich, ich würde sogar
behaupten, dass den Satz die meisten Enduros bei unsauberer Landung nicht überleben  würden.


----------



## wasserstop (10. Januar 2014)

Bei mir sah das so aus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9987908&postcount=6435

hab dann von Canyon problemlos nen neuen Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## Toni ES5 (10. Januar 2014)

wasserstop schrieb:


> Bei mir sah das so aus:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9987908&postcount=6435
> 
> hab dann von Canyon problemlos nen neuen Rahmen bekommen.


Das Lager macht mir allerdings auch Sorgen und ich würde gern die Gründe für
die Ausfälle wissen.
Canyon liest ja hier mit, vielleicht kann uns ja jemand aufklären, dann könnte man
ggf´ maßnahmen zur Vorbeugung treffen


----------



## Quiesel (10. Januar 2014)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Skitze von Quiesel anschaue kommt das eher einem einschlag gleich, ich würde sogar
> behaupten, dass den Satz die meisten Enduros bei unsauberer Landung nicht überleben  würden.



Ja der Sprung ist definitiv ne Zumutung für das Material! Ich hätte halt nur nicht gedacht dass gleich der Rahmen bricht... Weil son bike muss ja auch mal nen Fehler in nem bike Park verzeihen und darf nicht gleich auseinanderbröseln! 
Rückblickend würde ich sagen liegt der Fehler aber bei mir und nicht beim Material ... Hab dem Fahrrad zu viel zugetraut! Hätte ich die wandstärke vorher gekannt wäre ich den Sprung nicht gesprungen .. Das ist ja mal ein Hauch von nichts  



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## clemsi (10. Januar 2014)

@Kraftwerk 

genau so sah das bei meinem 12er Strive auch aus- exakt an der selben Stelle gebrochen (beim fahren aufm pumptrack...). Mein Kumpel, der im Radladen arbeitet war auch "erstaunt" über die offenen Lager... totale Mistkonstruktion.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2014)

Das hört sich nicht sonderlich gut an 
Werde gleich prüfen, ob alle meine "Schrauben" noch fest sind 
Denn auf so etwas habe ich echt keinen Bock, kann nicht verstehen, dass Canyon
da keine Kegelrollenlager genommen hat 



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Ja, würde auch behaupten, dass es Alu ist..
> Bin eine dreistufige Treppe runter (etwa 30cm), gesprungen würde ich das nicht nennen, eher "überfahren". Bin auch mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig wieder aufgesetzt..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni ES5 (10. Januar 2014)

clemsi schrieb:


> @Kraftwerk
> 
> genau so sah das bei meinem 12er Strive auch aus- exakt an der selben Stelle gebrochen (beim fahren aufm pumptrack...). Mein Kumpel, der im Radladen arbeitet war auch "erstaunt" über die offenen Lager... totale Mistkonstruktion.


ein offenes Lager kann ich nicht erkennen, im Gegenteil ich finde ein Konuslager zur aufnahme von Axialkräfte
sehr gut. Funktioniert ja auch bei Konusnaben (siehe Shimano) besser als Rillenkugellager, was das Axialspiel betrifft.
Anhand der Seltenheit dieses Ausfalls, würde ich jetzt erst einmal nicht  die Konstruktion in Fragestellen.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2014)

Glaube mir ein Kegelrollenlager, wäre hier am sinnvollsten, es kann super Längs- und Querkräfte aufnehmen.
Kostet allerdings ein paar Euro mehr.



Toni ES5 schrieb:


> ein offenes Lager kann ich nicht erkennen, im Gegenteil ich finde ein Konuslager zur aufnahme von Axialkräfte
> sehr gut. Funktioniert ja auch bei Konusnaben (siehe Shimano) besser als Rillenkugellager, was das Axialspiel betrifft.
> Anhand der Seltenheit dieses Ausfalls, würde ich jetzt erst einmal nicht  die Konstruktion in Fragestellen.


----------



## Toni ES5 (10. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht sonderlich gut an
> Werde gleich prüfen, ob alle meine "Schrauben" noch fest sind
> Denn auf so etwas habe ich echt keinen Bock, kann nicht verstehen, dass Canyon
> da keine Kegelrollenlager genommen hat



beim prüfen der Schraube würde ich sie nicht lösen oder "NACHZIEHEN" dabei löst du die Klebeverbindung der Schraube.
Wenn du wirklich sicher sein willst ob das Drehmoment der Schraube stimmt, mußt du sie ganz rausschrauben das alte Schraubensicherungsmittel
entfernen beide Gewinde gründlich entfetten und mit neuer Sicherung bestreichen, jetzt wieder montieren und mit richtigem Drehmoment anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (10. Januar 2014)

Würd ich ma nicht machen. Lieber hoffen, dass das bei mir nicht passiert.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2014)

Alles kontrolliert, Schrauben sind fest und spielfrei, dürfte eigentlich nix passieren 
Wo ich schon dabei war, habe gerade noch einen Dämpferservice gemacht 



Quiesel schrieb:


> Würd ich ma nicht machen. Lieber hoffen, dass das bei mir nicht passiert.


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Januar 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach, ist die Lagerung schon Ok, lediglich die Achse, die die beiden Konen miteinander verbindet, dürfte etwas stärker sein.

Canyon hat hier aber sehr löblich reagiert!
Bekomme auf Garantie eine neue 270° Box (neue Lager, neuer Rockerarm), Smart-Repair an den Stellen, an denen der Lack beschädigt wurde (auch die Spuren vom Chainsuck werden mit Lackiert), und weil man ja schon dabei ist, gleich noch ein neues Schaltwerk mit Shadow+, um weiterem Chainsuck vorzubeugen. Alles in allem war das ein wünschenswertes Ergebnis, meines Besuchs in Koblenz. 

Jetzt muss ich nur irgendwie die Zeit totschlagen, bis es wieder da ist


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Januar 2014)

Das hört sich schon wieder gut an


----------



## clemsi (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe auch extra auf die chainsucks hingewiesen, als ich meines wegen der gebrochenen Achse eingeschickt habe, reagiert haben sie darauf aber nicht - war wohl gerade kein Shadow + übrig. Haben aber auch bezüglich anderer Mängel nicht reagiert, also immerhin konsequent .
Mein Plan, das Strive auf 1x10 umzubauen hat sich ja aber eh erübrigt.


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Januar 2014)

clemsi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch extra auf die chainsucks hingewiesen, als ich meines wegen der gebrochenen Achse eingeschickt habe, reagiert haben sie darauf aber nicht - war wohl gerade kein Shadow + übrig. Haben aber auch bezüglich anderer Mängel nicht reagiert, also immerhin konsequent .
> Mein Plan, das Strive auf 1x10 umzubauen hat sich ja aber eh erübrigt.



Ich denke, dass hinfahren die bessere Alternative ist, um dein Rad/Rahmen abzugeben (kommt eben darauf an, wo man herkommt). Aber der kompetente Mitarbeiter - mit dem ich auch über den 1x10 Umbau fachgesimpelt habe - hat von sich aus erkannt, dass da einige Chainsucks passiert sein mussten (ich habe es selbst nicht angesprochen, da ich das Problem im Griff hatte), und eine Lackreparatur, und den Umbau des Schaltwerks vorgeschlagen! Die Länge des Schaltzuges, der ebenfalls neu verlegt wird, konnte auch von mir bestimmt werden (zwecks breiterem Lenker).


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2014)

Na prima, Glückwunsch, es geschehen immer wieder noch Zeichen und Wunder, auch bei Canyon 
Wie lange soll die Reparatur dauern und bekommst du den Rahmen zugeschickt?



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, ist die Lagerung schon Ok, lediglich die Achse, die die beiden Konen miteinander verbindet, dürfte etwas stärker sein.
> 
> Canyon hat hier aber sehr löblich reagiert!
> Bekomme auf Garantie eine neue 270° Box (neue Lager, neuer Rockerarm), Smart-Repair an den Stellen, an denen der Lack beschädigt wurde (auch die Spuren vom Chainsuck werden mit Lackiert), und weil man ja schon dabei ist, gleich noch ein neues Schaltwerk mit Shadow+, um weiterem Chainsuck vorzubeugen. Alles in allem war das ein wünschenswertes Ergebnis, meines Besuchs in Koblenz.
> ...


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2014)

@Boardi05: was für ne Bereifung fährst du eigentlich bei dir zuhause auf den Trails?
Sind Ende Mai bei dir in der Gegend und da möchte ich nicht wieder so ne Schlitterparty machen wie beim letzten mal ;-)
Hatte da den fetten Albert drauf.



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das hört sich schon wieder gut an


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Na prima, Glückwunsch, es geschehen immer wieder noch Zeichen und Wunder, auch bei Canyon
> Wie lange soll die Reparatur dauern und bekommst du den Rahmen zugeschickt?



Donnerstag wird repariert, und planmässig am Freitag in den Versand gegeben, also relativ fix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2014)

Super, da kann man echt nicht meckern 



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Donnerstag wird repariert, und planmässig am Freitag in den Versand gegeben, also relativ fix.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @Boardi05: was für ne Bereifung fährst du eigentlich bei dir zuhause auf den Trails?
> Sind Ende Mai bei dir in der Gegend und da möchte ich nicht wieder so ne Schlitterparty machen wie beim letzten mal ;-)
> Hatte da den fetten Albert drauf.



Auf den Crossmax SX die originalen Maxxis Minion DHF und Ardent und auf den DT-Swiss ne MuddyMarry und FatAlbert.

Komm mit beiden ganz gut zurecht, den FA hinten hab ich zurzeit sogar als nur als 2,25 drauf, hatte den noch übrig und fahr den runter.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2014)

Dank dir, an die Muddy Mary für vorne (2,5) habe ich auch schon gedacht, hinten wollte ich den Baron (2.3) mal testweise drauf machen.
Fahre im Moment den Hans Dampf v + h und der setzt sich so schnell zu, ist echt nix für nassen Boden.



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Auf den Crossmax SX die originalen Maxxis Minion DHF und Ardent und auf den DT-Swiss ne MuddyMarry und FatAlbert.
> 
> Komm mit beiden ganz gut zurecht, den FA hinten hab ich zurzeit sogar als nur als 2,25 drauf, hatte den noch übrig und fahr den runter.


----------



## waldi28 (10. Januar 2014)

@BlackLupo
Ich hab auch momentan den MM in 2,5 auf dem Vorderrad. Der ist zur Zeit bei den schlammigen Verhältnissen durch die bessere Selbstreinigung besser als der Maxxis, aber nicht vom Grip.
Auf dem Hinterrad hab ich den FA. Hier fand ich den Maxxis etwas besser. Das ist aber evtl. nur Gewohnheitssache. Mit dem MM in 2,5 musst du aber aufpassen. Der ist extrem dick. Da passt kein Blatt mehr zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke. Ich musste sogar meinen Mud Guard abbauen.
Du wirst mit beiden Varianten nichts falsch machen. Ich persönlich fand die Maxxis-Kombination besser und werde auch wieder zurück wechseln, wenn ich den Satz heruntergefahren hab.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2014)

Was fürn Maxxis meinst du denn?
Was für ne Kombination fährst du?



waldi28 schrieb:


> @BlackLupo
> Ich hab auch momentan den MM in 2,5 auf dem Vorderrad. Der ist zur Zeit bei den schlammigen Verhältnissen durch die bessere Selbstreinigung besser als der Maxxis, aber nicht vom Grip.
> Auf dem Hinterrad hab ich den FA. Hier fand ich den Maxxis etwas besser. Das ist aber evtl. nur Gewohnheitssache. Mit dem MM in 2,5 musst du aber aufpassen. Der ist extrem dick. Da passt kein Blatt mehr zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke. Ich musste sogar meinen Mud Guard abbauen.
> Du wirst mit beiden Varianten nichts falsch machen. Ich persönlich fand die Maxxis-Kombination besser und werde auch wieder zurück wechseln, wenn ich den Satz heruntergefahren hab.


----------



## waldi28 (10. Januar 2014)

Den Maxxis Minion DHF und Ardent, der von Canyon bei fast allen Strives verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich hab die Muddy in 2,35 drauf, die is schon groß gnug für Südtirol


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2014)

Dank dir für die Info, bei mir (Modell 2012) waren noch die fetten Alberts drauf.
Die sind aber bei Nässe nicht so der Brüller, zumal 1/3 des Trippel Compounts schon abgefahren ist 



waldi28 schrieb:


> Den Maxxis Minion DHF und Ardent, der von Canyon bei fast allen Strives verbaut werden.


----------



## kipferl (11. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,

will mir morgen eventuell ein gebrauchtes es 8.0 von 2011 anschauen. Soweit ich das von den Bildern her beurteilen kann ist es im Originalzustand.
Gibts da spezielle Sachen auf die man achten sollte?

Hab schon am Anfang des Threads gelesen das es diverse Probleme mit dem Nadellager im Dämpfer gab.
Wird das im Ernstfall nach dieser Zeit noch auf Garantie getauscht? bzw. hat man bei Canyon als 2. Besitzer überhaupt Anspruch darauf?

Ebenfalls konnte ich lesen das bei manchen das Hinterrad außermittig läuft. Was ist da jetzt Sache?
Bei Einem lief es außermittig, beim Nächsten wieder mittig...? Der Hinterbau ist ja asymetrisch soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, also wäre ja ein vermeintlich "außermittig" laufendes Laufrad normal, oder? Zumindest optisch...

Achja er will dafür 1500 Flocken haben, wäre doch ein recht angemessener Preis oder?

Schönen Dank im Voraus.
Christoph


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Januar 2014)

kipferl schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> will mir morgen eventuell ein gebrauchtes es 8.0 von 2011 anschauen. Soweit ich das von den Bildern her beurteilen kann ist es im Originalzustand.
> Gibts da spezielle Sachen auf die man achten sollte?
> ...



Ich hatte ein Strive von 2011 und keine der Gedanken Probleme welche die Box oder das Nadellager betreffen. 
Bei meinem jetzigen 2012er Modell wurde die Box allerdings überarbeitet.

Wenn eine Rechnung vorhanden ist, könntest du die Garantie doch auch bei Bedarf über den Erstbesitzer abwickeln falls dieser damit einverstanden ist.

Außermittig? Eine Sache der richtigen Zentrierung, also kein großes Problem. Kannst du ja vor Ort sehen.

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das Rad hat mal 2700€ gekostet, daher finde ich den Preis wenn der Zustand passt in Ordnung.


----------



## kipferl (11. Januar 2014)

@4Stroke 

danke für die Infos.
Hab auf der Canyon HP gesehen das die 6 Jahre Garantie eh nicht für Lagerung und Co. gelten, also ist das vermutlich eh hinfällig.
Zusätzlich gilt es nur für Erstbesitzer, müsste ich also, wie du vorgeschlagen hast, mit dem Verkäufer abklären.

Bezüglich des Hinterrades habe ich mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt:
Es haben eben welche bemängelt, dass das Hinterrrad nicht mittig im Hinterbau läuft, also der Abstand zur linken und rechten Strebe nicht identisch ist. Bei Anderen war das nicht der Fall...
Wollte nur fragen ob es da fehlerhafte Hinterbauten gab oder nicht.

Dann werde ich heute mal anrufen, und eine Besichtigung vereinbaren... Hoffentlich ist es noch da 

sg
Christoph


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Januar 2014)

Auf der Homepage steht auch, dass die Garantie nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt


----------



## Der_Graue (11. Januar 2014)

Dann ist man halt der Erstbesitzer, der Kaufvertrag, soweit vorhanden, belegt es ja 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage steht auch, dass die Garantie nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Januar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage steht auch, dass die Garantie nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt



Du kannst das Rad doch auch mit Rechnungskopie von einem bekannten einschicken lassen, ist doch total egal^^


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Januar 2014)

Welches Maß hat nochmal die Sattelklemme beim Strive, war es *31.8mm*?


----------



## Der_Graue (11. Januar 2014)

Ø 30,9 mm hat die Sattelstütze, KLemmen Ø ?



4Stroke schrieb:


> Welches Maß hat nochmal die Sattelklemme beim Strive, war es *31.8mm*?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (11. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Ø 30,9 mm hat die Sattelstütze, KLemmen Ø ?



Ja Sattelstütze weiß ich, dass Klemmmaß nur gerade nicht.


----------



## kraft_werk (11. Januar 2014)

Auf der Originalklemme von Canyon stehen 35mm, nachgemessen stimmt das sogar


----------



## Blue729 (11. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand mal irgendein Foto der *Nagellagerung *des Dämpfers?

Ich habs jetzt noch nicht zerlegt, kann mir darunter zurzeit aber gar nichts vorstellen.
Hat der Dämpfer oben und unten im Auge also ein Nadellager?

Im Grunde müssten doch Huber Bushings von Vorteil sein, wenn man diesen Artikel liest:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/01/10/gleitlager-pedalen-ist-das-die-zukunft/


----------



## Toni ES5 (12. Januar 2014)

Der Dämpfer hat nur unten ein Nadellager, was meiner Meinung sehr gut gemacht ist und problemlos
seinen Dienst tut. Oben ist schon ein Gleitlager verbaut, ich denke das du mit einem Huber Bushings Lager
aufgrund des kleinen Schwenkbereichs des Dämpfers, an der Stelle keine Verbesserung erreichst.
Schau dir mal die Bewegung des Dämpfers im oberen Lager an, da bewegt sich nicht viel.


----------



## Der_Graue (12. Januar 2014)

Habe meinen Dämpfer vorgestern noch gewartet und somit auch ausgebaut.
Es ist so wie Toni ES5 sagt, unten ist ein abgedichtetes Nadellager und oben
sind Alu-Gleitbuchsen.
Habe mein Radl letztes Jahr im Frühling gekauft und die Buchsen sind noch wie neu,
obwohl der untere Befestigungsbolzen sichtbare Schleifspuren vom Nadellager hatte.
Neu gefettet, nun laufen sie wieder wie schnuff 



Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat nur unten ein Nadellager, was meiner Meinung sehr gut gemacht ist und problemlos
> seinen Dienst tut. Oben ist schon ein Gleitlager verbaut, ich denke das du mit einem Huber Bushings Lager
> aufgrund des kleinen Schwenkbereichs des Dämpfers, an der Stelle keine Verbesserung erreichst.
> Schau dir mal die Bewegung des Dämpfers im oberen Lager an, da bewegt sich nicht viel.


----------



## Darth (12. Januar 2014)

hat eigentlich noch wer Probleme mit krummen Bremsscheiben Aufnahmen der DTSwiss ex 1501 spline one Laufräder?  egal was ich wie montiere die Scheiben haben immer derselben schlag. andres lr und alles ist gut...


----------



## bonny-m (13. Januar 2014)

Suche neuwertigen Strive Rahmen bzw. komplett Bike.


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Januar 2014)

OFF Topic!
Siehe Bikemarkt!



bonny-m schrieb:


> Suche neuwertigen Strive Rahmen bzw. komplett Bike.


----------



## thislivesgood (13. Januar 2014)

Jemand nen plan wie der richtige tune des monarch plus fürs strive ist ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (13. Januar 2014)

thislivesgood schrieb:


> Jemand nen plan wie der richtige tune des monarch plus fürs strive ist ??



..da hat wohl jeder eine eigene Meinung..


----------



## thislivesgood (14. Januar 2014)

Okay... stimmt...
Fakt ist ohne dem rp2 kanns nur besser werden 
Ich kauf einfach und tune mir den ggf zurecht


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Januar 2014)

@thislivesgood: was ist mit dem Dämpfer verkehrt? Er dämpft doch 



thislivesgood schrieb:


> Okay... stimmt...
> Fakt ist ohne dem rp2 kanns nur besser werden
> Ich kauf einfach und tune mir den ggf zurecht


----------



## kraft_werk (14. Januar 2014)

Im Grunde, ist der RP2 nicht schlecht. Wenn dieser mit einer kleinen Luftkammer ausgestattet ist, sogar richtig gut!


----------



## thislivesgood (14. Januar 2014)

Was ne kleinere luftkammer bloß  wieder kostet... 
Neues air sleeve oder Volumen reducer...
130 oder 30 geld ?
Performance boost oder stillstand...
Oder etwas mehr ausgeben und endlich was perfektes haben...
RS oder fox
Feuer oder wasser

Blaaaaah 

Mal ne Nacht drüber pennen


----------



## sirios (14. Januar 2014)

Immer wieder lustig zu sehen, dass die Fragen und Diskussion zum Dämpfer im Strive alle paar Wochen wieder auftaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thislivesgood (14. Januar 2014)

Ja das stimmt xD

Ist halt leider DAS manko am bike das viel Spaß kostet und Kohle und ärger. ..


----------



## sirios (14. Januar 2014)

Exakt! Aber meine Probleme sind umfangreich gelöst mit Hilfe von genug Drehmoment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobG301 (15. Januar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig zu sehen, dass die Fragen und Diskussion zum Dämpfer im Strive alle paar Wochen wieder auftaucht



Ja und angeblich solle ja bei allen Strives der Dämpfer durchrauschen. Dass das alles vor 2013 war scheint dabei keiner zu beachten!


----------



## Quiesel (15. Januar 2014)

Naja ich hab ein 9.0 sl aus 2013 mit dem float ctd... Hab jetzt den größten spacer drin und muss trotzdem noch so viel druck drauf machen, dass ich nicht den normalen sag fahren kann weil es sonst bei Sprüngen durschlägt. Bei 75 kg fahrfertig... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Januar 2014)

Anfangs ging der Dämpfer (Float CTD) bei mir auch ganz gut, als der aber eingefahren war, musste ich auch nachhelfen, spacer rein und nun kann ich die 20-25% sag problemlos fahren

So ganz hat CAnyon das Problem nicht gelöst bei den 2013er


----------



## Der_Graue (15. Januar 2014)

Wer von euch außer mir, fährt noch einen Fox Float RP2?
Was für einen Spacer (es gibt ja 3 Stück) habt ihr in eurem Dämpfer drin, bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## thislivesgood (15. Januar 2014)

spacer sind also auch eine gute option ??
gemeint sind die volume reducer oder ??


----------



## Der_Graue (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, man könnte sie auch Luftvolumen-Reduziereinsätze nennen 
Auf Englisch heißt das komplette Set: Fox Float Air Spring Tuning Kit (PN803-00.612)
Kostenpreis bei Toxoholic ca. 40 Euro 



thislivesgood schrieb:


> spacer sind also auch eine gute option ??
> gemeint sind die volume reducer oder ??


----------



## thislivesgood (15. Januar 2014)

auf die bin ich auch gestoßen... wäre auch ne option... wenns was bringen würde und der dämpfer mal im mittleren Federweg existiert )


----------



## Scott Freerider (15. Januar 2014)

Ich hab noch den mittleren und den kleinen Einsatz zu verkaufen, bei Interesse pm an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (15. Januar 2014)

Deswegen habe ich ja mal in die Runde gefragt 



thislivesgood schrieb:


> auf die bin ich auch gestoßen... wäre auch ne option... wenns was bringen würde und der dämpfer mal im mittleren Federweg existiert )


----------



## thislivesgood (15. Januar 2014)

Scott Freerider schrieb:


> Ich hab noch den mittleren und den kleinen Einsatz zu verkaufen, bei Interesse pm an mich!


scheinbar ist der große bei dir in verwendung... 
gib mal bitte ein feedback obs was hilft


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Januar 2014)

oder statt spacer einfach ne stahlfeder rein, das muss dann ja helfen


----------



## Der_Graue (15. Januar 2014)

Sorry, habe doch einen ganz anderen Dämpfer.



Boardi05 schrieb:


> oder statt spacer einfach ne stahlfeder rein, das muss dann ja helfen


----------



## thislivesgood (15. Januar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> oder statt spacer einfach ne stahlfeder rein, das muss dann ja helfen


hmmmmm... vielleicht plan c


----------



## sirios (15. Januar 2014)

Stahlfeder im Strive ist aber mal eindeutig am Thema vorbei! Mit der Stahlfeder wird das Bike unnötig schwerer. Außerdem muss man auch immer schön aufpassen, dass der Steg der 270° Box nicht plötzlich an die Windungen der Feder stößt.


----------



## Frank_Bl (15. Januar 2014)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Autsch! Was hast du denn gemacht?!
> 
> ..bei mir sieht das im Moment so aus:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

schon überraschend, so ein Bild hier zu sehen, denn genau so ein Bild musste ich an meinem 2012 Strive (neu gekauft im Juni 13) im Dez 13 auch machen. Ich hatte nur eine kleine Pfütze übersprungen und ..zisch.. hauts mir das Lager raus. Ebenso glatt gebrochen wie auch auf deinem Bild. Canyon hat auf Garantie den Rahmen ausgetauscht und somit ist alles wieder OK. Ein wenig hoffe ich, dass Canyon in seiner 2013 Rahmen Konstruktion diese mögliche Schwachstelle behoben hat, denn eigentlich möchte ich so einen Schaden nicht noch mal erleben. Es nervt eben und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Canyon auch noch so kulant ist, wenn das Bike mal 3 Jahre oder so alt ist. Da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## MTB_Django (15. Januar 2014)

Das Strive ist designtechnisch ein recht cooles Bike. Allerdings scheint es Probleme zu haben mit der Dämpferbox. Und anhand dieser Bilder hab ich auch gleich erkannt, dass man ins Strive keinen Cane Creek DB Air einbauen kann.

Desweiteren scheints recht häufig Probleme zu geben bei diversen Canyonbikes. Denke auch dass es einige Hersteller gibt, die ihre Bikes nicht für den Bikepark freigeben, stimmts? Scott macht das ja regelmäßig mit seinen LTs afaik.

Ich bin halt ein sehr interessiertes Forumsmitglied und ein Noob hier, das nach Fullies guckt. Fahre zur Zeit eine CC-Feile, möcht aber gern mal was ruppigeres fahren, was mit ner CC-Feile schlecht geht.


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Januar 2014)

@waldi28:
Was für ne Version findest / fand´s du für den Maxxis Minion FR Front Faltreifen Kevlar gut?

26x2.50 Kevlar + EXO MaxxPro: 830g

26x2.50 Kevlar + EXO SuperTacky: 830g

26x2.50 Kevlar + EXO 3C: 855g
Kann man die auch tubeless fahren?




waldi28 schrieb:


> @BlackLupo
> Ich hab auch momentan den MM in 2,5 auf dem Vorderrad. Der ist zur Zeit bei den schlammigen Verhältnissen durch die bessere Selbstreinigung besser als der Maxxis, aber nicht vom Grip.
> Auf dem Hinterrad hab ich den FA. Hier fand ich den Maxxis etwas besser. Das ist aber evtl. nur Gewohnheitssache. Mit dem MM in 2,5 musst du aber aufpassen. Der ist extrem dick. Da passt kein Blatt mehr zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke. Ich musste sogar meinen Mud Guard abbauen.
> Du wirst mit beiden Varianten nichts falsch machen. Ich persönlich fand die Maxxis-Kombination besser und werde auch wieder zurück wechseln, wenn ich den Satz heruntergefahren hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (16. Januar 2014)

thislivesgood schrieb:


> scheinbar ist der große bei dir in verwendung...
> gib mal bitte ein feedback obs was hilft


ich hatte erst den mittleren drin. Den hab ich quasi nicht wahrgenommen. Hab jetzt den größten drin. Da merkt man, dass im letzten Drittel mehr Dämpfung vorhanden ist. Den richtigen SAG kann ich aber immer noch nicht fahren. :S


----------



## waldi28 (16. Januar 2014)

Bei mir waren vorne der
   26x2.5 MINION DHF EXO ST Supertacky
Und hinten der
  26x2.4 ARDENT EXO Protection
drauf.
Ich hatte schon nach zwei Wochen die erste Reifenpanne hinten, und eine Woche später dann vorne.
Deshalb hatte ich direkt auf tubeless umgestellt und hatte seitdem Ruhe. Man muss schon alle 14 Tage mal ein wenig nachpumpen, da die Reifen doch etwas Luft verlieren. Die Schwalbe Reifen habe ich auch direkt tubeless aufgezogen.
Da hatte ich bei dem FA mehr Probleme bis der richtig dicht ins Felgenhorn gesprungen ist. Auch hier muss ich alle zwei Wochen ein wenig nachpumpen, aber das stört mich nicht.



BlackLupo schrieb:


> @waldi28:
> Was für ne Version findest / fand´s du für den Maxxis Minion FR Front Faltreifen Kevlar gut?
> 
> 26x2.50 Kevlar + EXO MaxxPro: 830g
> ...


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Januar 2014)

Hmmm..., weiß wirklich nicht was ich fahren soll, suche eigentlich die Eierlegendewollmilchsau an Reifen.
Er soll gut Grip auf Wurzeln und Steinen im Nassen haben, nicht zu schwer sein und natürlich gut rollen.
Mein Teil ist mit der HS und Hans Dampf 2.3 tubeless vorne und hinten, schon 15,5 kg schwer.
Mit den Maxxis wiegt es dann bestimmt 16 kg und wenn nicht sogar noch mehr 
Echt ne schwierige Entscheidung 




waldi28 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren vorne der
> 26x2.5 MINION DHF EXO ST Supertacky
> Und hinten der
> 26x2.4 ARDENT EXO Protection
> ...


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin mit den original montierten Maxxis echt zufrieden, keine Platten und haben guten Grip, nur die ersten km war garkein Grip vorhanden, war echt schlimm. Schnee, schlamm und staubtrockene Trails bin ich im Sommer gfahren, hat alles gepasst.


----------



## waldi28 (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn du guten Grip willst, nimm die Maxxis. Dann musst du aber Abstriche beim Rollwiderstand machen. Aber das ist gut für die Kondition.


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Januar 2014)

@Boardi05 und waldi28: danke euch für die Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (17. Januar 2014)

Jo hab auch den Max Minion 2.5 in Super tacky vorne drauf und der rollt schon nicht gut 


waldi28 schrieb:


> Wenn du guten Grip willst, nimm die Maxxis. Dann musst du aber Abstriche beim Rollwiderstand machen. Aber das ist gut für die Kondition.



Jo hab auch den Max Minion 2.5 in Super tacky vorne drauf und der rollt schon nicht gut 
Grip ist aber trotz niedriger Temperaturen sehr gut und ich bin auf den Frühling gespannt.


----------



## Blue729 (17. Januar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Das Strive ist designtechnisch ein recht cooles Bike. Allerdings scheint es Probleme zu haben mit der Dämpferbox. Und anhand dieser Bilder hab ich auch gleich erkannt, dass man ins Strive keinen Cane Creek DB Air einbauen kann.
> 
> Desweiteren scheints recht häufig Probleme zu geben bei diversen Canyonbikes. Denke auch dass es einige Hersteller gibt, die ihre Bikes nicht für den Bikepark freigeben, stimmts? Scott macht das ja regelmäßig mit seinen LTs afaik.
> 
> Ich bin halt ein sehr interessiertes Forumsmitglied und ein Noob hier, das nach Fullies guckt. Fahre zur Zeit eine CC-Feile, möcht aber gern mal was ruppigeres fahren, was mit ner CC-Feile schlecht geht.



Das zu verallgemeinern ist Blödinn.
Das Strive hat keine Dämpferboxprobleme. Wie auch bei jedem anderen Hersteller kann es zu Problemen kommen. 

Kein Cane Creek? Das ist natürlich dramatisch. Dafür aber den weitaus günstigeren Rock Shox.


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Januar 2014)

MTB_Django schrieb:


> Desweiteren scheints recht häufig Probleme zu geben bei diversen Canyonbikes.



Ich hatte bisher drei Torques, und inzwischen mein zweites Strive.
In all den Jahren hatte ich nie Probleme und das obwohl ich bereits mein fünftes Canyon habe.


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Januar 2014)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum du schon 5 Canyon Bikes hattest, du verkaufst sie, bevor sie kaputt gehen 



4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher drei Torques, und inzwischen mein zweites Strive.
> In all den Jahren hatte ich nie Probleme und das obwohl ich bereits mein fünftes Canyon habe.


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Januar 2014)

Oberrohr mit Carbon look Folie bezogen.
Bei Interesse an Folie pn an mich.


----------



## thislivesgood (17. Januar 2014)

so.. hab mir jetzt die reducer gekooft... mal gucken was es bringt...
vll ists ja ne günstige Alternative


----------



## Freakrr (18. Januar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Und nur der metallteil passt nicht auf deinen slx deckel wenn du da die schelle runterschraubst? Das ging bei mir mit dem XTR hebel. Falls nicht dann wirste es wohl zurückschicken müssen, denn dann ist die beschreibung falsch, denn es steht ja dass er mit slx kompatibel ist.
> 
> kannste 1-2 bilder machen?




So, nachdem die SLX Deckel nicht gepasst haben, habe ich mir mal komplett neue SLX Shifter gekauft. Was soll der Geiz 
Diese passen nun via I-Spec an die Zee Bremse. Sieht doch gleich viel aufegeräumter aus und die neuen Shifter lassen sich auch mit Daumen hoch und runter schalten. Hatten die Alten glaube ich nicht 

Ein bisschen Bammel hatte ich vor dem Einbau der Leitungen durch den Rahmen, war im Nachhinein aber kinderleicht...


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Januar 2014)

@ *BlackLupo*
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/blacklupo.181538/*
Ich fahre am VR.- Mavic Crossmax Charger  in  2.4
und am		HR.- Mavic Crossmax ROAM XL in 2.3
Beide Tubeless.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Kombination.
Habe Reifentechnisch viel Probiert,vom HD über FA, MM, Ardent, Minion etc.pp.
Bin jetzt bei diesen hängengeblieben,da Sie mir Persönlich am meisten taugen,Trocken wie Nasses wetter.
Der Rollwiderstand ist 1A


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Januar 2014)

Diese Kombination hört sich auch interessant an, die Preise der Reifen dafür weniger.
Habe mich für den Maxxis Minion FR Front Faltreifen (26x2.50) SuperTacky (42a) entschieden,
mal schauen ob er was taugt.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Front-Faltreifen-Kevlar-Karkasse-60-TPI.html
Für´s HR nehme ich vorerst einen FA, den ich noch hier rumliegen habe und der noch gut Profil zeigt 



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @ *BlackLupo*
> Ich fahre am VR.- Mavic Crossmax Charger  in  2.4
> und am		HR.- Mavic Crossmax ROAM XL in 2.3
> Beide Tubeless.
> ...


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
Bock auf Einfach?
Hat jemand interesse an einem nagelneuen 34er kettenblatt von wolftooth usa ?
88er lochkreis,für xtr fc-m 985
Mit Rechnung etc.
einfach eine pn.
Rideon Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (20. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Diese Kombination hört sich auch interessant an, die Preise der Reifen dafür weniger.
> Habe mich für den Maxxis Minion FR Front Faltreifen (26x2.50) SuperTacky (42a) entschieden,
> mal schauen ob er was taugt.
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Front-Faltreifen-Kevlar-Karkasse-60-TPI.html
> Für´s HR nehme ich vorerst einen FA, den ich noch hier rumliegen habe und der noch gut Profil zeigt


Der Minion ist TOP!


----------



## wurstzipfel (20. Januar 2014)

Der Minion ist auf jeden fall gut,aber nen Fatalbert auf´s Hinterrad ???
Dann lieber auch nen Minion hinten drauf oder einen HD ?
Aber letztendlich muss das jeder für sich,seine Fahrweise und das Terrain entscheiden


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Januar 2014)

Der HD ist im nassen Mist, setzt sich direkt zu und rutscht laufend durch.
Nee, ein HD kommt bei mir nicht mehr drauf, dann doch lieber der FA, da bekommt man auch
was in die Beine 
Ich fahre ihn runter und dann schaun wir mal 



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Der Minion ist auf jeden fall gut,aber nen Fatalbert auf´s Hinterrad ???
> Dann lieber auch nen Minion hinten drauf oder einen HD ?
> Aber letztendlich muss das jeder für sich,seine Fahrweise und das Terrain entscheiden


----------



## wurstzipfel (21. Januar 2014)

Rollwiderstand beim FA = 0
MM.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Januar 2014)

Hmmm..., was meinst du mit 0, verstehe ich nicht, erkläre es bitte etwas näher 



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Rollwiderstand beim FA = 0
> MM.


----------



## wurstzipfel (21. Januar 2014)

Er rollt halt schwer.
Das war ein Kriterium,weswegen er von meinem Hinterrad damals weichen musste.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Januar 2014)

Jetzt verstehe ich dich 
Kann dir nur beipflicheten, aber soll ich ihn wegschmeißen, zumal ich den VR-Reifen hinten draufziehen will 



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Er rollt halt schwer.
> Das war ein Kriterium,weswegen er von meinem Hinterrad damals weichen musste.


----------



## mcWolfgang (21. Januar 2014)

Da ihr gerade ds Thema Reifen angeschprochen habt, bei mir wird die FA Kombi auch nicht mehr lange halten. Ich würde aber gerne mal was anderes probieren. Kann jemand was spezielles empfehlen? Ich such einen guten Allrounder der geringen Rollwiederstand aufweist und trotzdem Park tauglich ist. Ich war mit dem FA zufrieden, hab aber auch kein Vergleich. Tendiere gerade zu Conti Trail King.


----------



## thislivesgood (21. Januar 2014)

kauf dir fürn park einen satz muddy marry draht Pneus. .. günstig zu bekommen und fürn park perfekt. ..
ansonsten haste deine allrounder schnell auf slicks runter...

allround ist immer ein kompromiss der leider auf haltbarkeit geht!
(meine erfahrung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (21. Januar 2014)

Leider gibt es noch keine Eierlegendewollmilchsau, bin auch auf der Suche


----------



## Thiel (21. Januar 2014)

Dhr2 von maxxis in falt maxxpro für das hr


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Januar 2014)

den TrailKing als HR kannste dir ruhig dafür nehmen! 

Seit paar Tagen ist vorne bei mir der Minion DHF 2,5 FR ST drauf. der is echt gut. Wenn der hintere HR2 runter ist, werde ich hinten auch mal nen Minion DHR testen


----------



## mcWolfgang (22. Januar 2014)

Naja, es hätte ja sein können das wer nen Tipp hat für "den" Reifen. Ich bin aber selten im Park, da könnt sich der Aufwand tatsächlich lohnen die Reifen zu wechseln. Wenn ich das einmal die Woche machen müsste wäre mir da zu doof. So werde ich wohl mal den trail King testen und gleich mal auf tubeless wechseln.


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Januar 2014)

Der Minion 2.5 fällt verdammt schmal aus 
Da ist der FA 2.4 um Welten breiter 
Bin mal gespannt, wie er sich in der Praxis verhält 



FlyingLizard schrieb:


> den TrailKing als HR kannste dir ruhig dafür nehmen!
> 
> Seit paar Tagen ist vorne bei mir der Minion DHF 2,5 FR ST drauf. der is echt gut. Wenn der hintere HR2 runter ist, werde ich hinten auch mal nen Minion DHR testen


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Januar 2014)

Der minion 2,5 is gleich breit wie der hansdampf 2,35. Der minion geht super, die ersten km rutscht der noch durch die gegend, war bei mir halt so.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (22. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem HD kommt hin.
Werde den Minion mal 2 bis 3 km auf Asphalt einrollen 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der minion 2,5 is gleich breit wie der hansdampf 2,35. Der minion geht super, die ersten km rutscht der noch durch die gegend, war bei mir halt so.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gmias (22. Januar 2014)

Hier mal mein Strive 2014 ( 2012er ES 9 )

Umbauten:

Rahmen: komplett gecleant 
LRS: Hope Pro 2 Evo + ZTR Flow EX
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary, v 2.5, h 2.35
Bremsen: Hebel Elixir 7, Sattel vorn Code, hinten X0 Trail
Gabel: XFusion VeneganceR CoilSpring
Dämpfer: RS Vivid R2C (zum probieren), Fox DHX 5.0 Air
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 45mm
Steuersatz: CaneCreek 40er Carbon
Sattelklemme: Hope 21


----------



## dp00212 (22. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Das mit dem HD kommt hin.
> Werde den Minion mal 2 bis 3 km auf Asphalt einrollen



Ich bin so 50 km aufm trail rumgerödelt, bis ich ordentlich grip hatte. Am Anfang dachte ich die andern haben pattex auf ihren reifen und ich habe slicks. Aber jetzt ist echt gut.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Januar 2014)

dp00212 schrieb:


> Ich bin so 50 km aufm trail rumgerödelt, bis ich ordentlich grip hatte. Am Anfang dachte ich die andern haben pattex auf ihren reifen und ich habe slicks. Aber jetzt ist echt gut.



Bei mir wars auch so, erste ausfahrt hab ich noch die schuld dem neuen Bike gegeben, aber danach wurden die Reifen verteufelt, nach der 4./5. Ausfahrt dann war der Grip da.


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Januar 2014)

Danke für den Tipp 



dp00212 schrieb:


> Ich bin so 50 km aufm trail rumgerödelt, bis ich ordentlich grip hatte. Am Anfang dachte ich die andern haben pattex auf ihren reifen und ich habe slicks. Aber jetzt ist echt gut.


----------



## sirios (22. Januar 2014)

Gmias schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Strive 2014 ( 2012er ES 9 )
> 
> Umbauten:
> 
> ...



Guck dir mal an ob der Federteller vom Vivid schon am Rockerarm Spuren hinterlassen hat. Beim 2012er Modell schleift der dort sehr gerne!


----------



## Gmias (22. Januar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Guck dir mal an ob der Federteller vom Vivid schon am Rockerarm Spuren hinterlassen hat. Beim 2012er Modell schleift der dort sehr gerne!


 Ich habe den Federteller und die Feder etwas modifiziert. Sonst geht das gar nicht.

@sirios  Du hast ein 2011er? Ist da mehr Platz in der 270°Box?


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Januar 2014)

Ein Kumpel von mir, der früher Motorradrennen gefahren ist, hat mir gesagt, das der "NON-Grip" des Reifens vom Trennmittel der Fertigung vom Reifen herstammt.
Sie hätten die neuen Reifen mit Bremsenreiniger eingesprüht und anschließend mit einem Lappen abgeputzt, danach hätte der Reifen direkt Grip gehabt.
Werde es am WE ausprobieren und euch dann berichten, ob dem so ist 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei mir wars auch so, erste ausfahrt hab ich noch die schuld dem neuen Bike gegeben, aber danach wurden die Reifen verteufelt, nach der 4./5. Ausfahrt dann war der Grip da.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir, der früher Motorradrennen gefahren ist, hat mir gesagt, das der "NON-Grip" des Reifens vom Trennmittel der Fertigung vom Reifen herstammt.
> Sie hätten die neuen Reifen mit Bremsenreiniger eingesprüht und anschließend mit einem Lappen abgeputzt, danach hätte der Reifen direkt Grip gehabt.



Den ersten Teil kann ich bestätigen, den Bremsenreiniger würde ich aber weglassen. Es ist wie mit Autoreifen: Zuerst die Trennmittelschicht abfahren, danach passt der Grip. Beim MTB geht das eigentlich recht schnell.


----------



## Darth (22. Januar 2014)

jenau so ist das! habe ich damals auch erfahren müssen als ich meine fabrikneue r1 vom händler abholte... schweineglatt und dann ziehen die 180 pferdchen noch dran ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (22. Januar 2014)

Hehe echt interessant dass mit dem grip u dem trennmittel. Hab ich noch nie gehört. Eher dass es bei gewissen Reifen Hersteller mi S eher anders rum ist 

@Gmias schönes Teil


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Januar 2014)

Aber dann gibt es doch nichts zu berichten 



Gianty schrieb:


> Den ersten Teil kann ich bestätigen, den Bremsenreiniger würde ich aber weglassen. Es ist wie mit Autoreifen: Zuerst die Trennmittelschicht abfahren, danach passt der Grip. Beim MTB geht das eigentlich recht schnell.


----------



## Kolja_ (23. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir, der früher Motorradrennen gefahren ist, hat mir gesagt, das der "NON-Grip" des Reifens vom Trennmittel der Fertigung vom Reifen herstammt.


Das ist auch so.

Mit dem Bremsenreiniger wäre ich vorsichtig... wirklich gut ist der für Gummi nicht. An einem Motorradreifen mit größerer Wanddicke sicher weniger kritisch als an einem relativ dünnwandigen Fahrradreifen.

Gruß
Kolja


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Januar 2014)

Ei gut, dann nehme ich zuerst einen fettlösenden Haushaltallzweckreiniger und schaue wie der wirkt 



Kolja_ schrieb:


> Das ist auch so.
> Mit dem Bremsenreiniger wäre ich vorsichtig... wirklich gut ist der für Gummi nicht. An einem Motorradreifen mit größerer Wanddicke sicher weniger kritisch als an einem relativ dünnwandigen Fahrradreifen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. Januar 2014)

Fahr doch einfach einen tag im schmodder,dann sollte das schon gehen...


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Januar 2014)

Jetzt lass mich doch, will direkt Grip haben 



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Fahr doch einfach einen tag im schmodder,dann sollte das schon gehen...


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (23. Januar 2014)

Ist das euer Ernst? 

Ich hab die Reifen bis jetzt einfach draufgezogen und bin losgefahren.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Januar 2014)

JA!



Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Ist das euer Ernst?


----------



## Quiesel (23. Januar 2014)

@BlackLupo : Versuchs doch einfach mal damit die Reifen vorm ersten aufziehen ne Nacht im acetonbad einzulegen ! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (23. Januar 2014)

Ja, dass ist ne gute Idee, Aceton ist super, damit sollte jedes Trennmittel mit weggehen, aber auch jeder Reifen 
Aber sagt mal, was habt ihr alle gegen mein Experiment, wollt ihr nicht den "totalen Grip" von Anfang an  



Quiesel schrieb:


> @BlackLupo : Versuchs doch einfach mal damit die Reifen vorm ersten aufziehen ne Nacht im acetonbad einzulegen !


----------



## Quiesel (23. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab nichts gegen dein Experiment! Du machst dir ja die Arbeit  ... Das von mir sollte nur ein Scherz sein und dein Vorhaben nicht kritisieren oder schlecht machen  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Januar 2014)

Hatte schon verstanden 



Quiesel schrieb:


> Also ich hab nichts gegen dein Experiment! Du machst dir ja die Arbeit  ... Das von mir sollte nur ein Scherz sein und dein Vorhaben nicht kritisieren oder schlecht machen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. Januar 2014)

Juhu ich suche Formula The One auf Sram X9 Matchmaker. kann Sie aber nirgendwo finden?!?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (23. Januar 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CL3Cje2mlLwCFeXKtAodAV8A6Q

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a39129/halteschelle-mixmaster-fuer-r1-the-one-my10-links.html


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. Januar 2014)

So,
nun endlich,nach vielen Versuchen,und Testen,habe ich den für mich Persönlichen Finalen Aufbau meines Strive´s abgeschlossen.
Ich bin ja auch nicht wirklich der Leichtbaufreak,aber laut meiner waage bin ich bei 13,2kg
Damit kann ich gut leben 
Schwarz-Gelb habe ich gewählt,da ich ja doch ein kleiner BVB-Fan bin hihihi....
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch ebenso,und bin auch für jede Kritik offen.
Die Deemax scheinen für den ein oder anderen sicher etwas überdimensioniert zu sein,aber erfüllen Ihren Zweck bei 110kg Lebendgewicht...
Sattelstütze in Form einer Reverb hatte ich,brauch ich aber auch nicht,da ich im Flachland wohne 
Geht´s dann doch mal Bergab,hab ich schon die Zeit die Stütze zu Verstellen,da mich niemand hetzt,und ich es auch genießen will 
In diesem Sinne,
Ride On...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2014)

Sehr schönes Bike, 13,2kg sind aber ne Ansage, Tubeless?

Ich muss mal guggn ob ich die Maxxis mit ner Milch dicht bekomme und dann auch mal den Gaul auf die Waage stellen, ich hoff der is unter 14kg


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. Januar 2014)

Ja,ich fahr tubeless.
Kann aber +   -	100gr.sein
Eher + denk ich mal,da ich nur so ne olle digi-kofferwaage habe.
Aber maxxis solltest du eig.dicht kriegen...


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Januar 2014)

13,2 Kg, super, davon träume ich 
Aber die HS möchte ich widerum auch nicht missen, also was solls 
Gefällt mir, dein Bike 



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> So,
> nun endlich,nach vielen Versuchen,und Testen,habe ich den für mich Persönlichen Finalen Aufbau meines Strive´s abgeschlossen.
> Ich bin ja auch nicht wirklich der Leichtbaufreak,aber laut meiner waage bin ich bei 13,2kg
> Damit kann ich gut leben
> ...


----------



## Gmias (23. Januar 2014)

@*wurstzipfel* schönes Bike. wie sind die Crossmax Reifen so?


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. Januar 2014)

Ich bin von den reifen total begeistert.
Hab viel rumprobiert,und diese jetzt als meine Favoriten auserkoren.. 
Super Grip,und top abrollverhalten.


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Januar 2014)

Was ist denn das für LRS?
Ne Macic Crossmax Enduro WTS ist es nicht, oder?



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> So,
> nun endlich,nach vielen Versuchen,und Testen,habe ich den für mich Persönlichen Finalen Aufbau meines Strive´s abgeschlossen.
> Ich bin ja auch nicht wirklich der Leichtbaufreak,aber laut meiner waage bin ich bei 13,2kg
> Damit kann ich gut leben
> ...


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für LRS?
> Ne Macic Crossmax Enduro WTS ist es nicht, oder?



Sind die Deemax (DH LRS)


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Januar 2014)

Cool 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sind die Deemax (DH LRS)


----------



## Rick7 (25. Januar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, 13,2kg sind aber ne Ansage, Tubeless?
> 
> Ich muss mal guggn ob ich die Maxxis mit ner Milch dicht bekomme und dann auch mal den Gaul auf die Waage stellen, ich hoff der is unter 14kg



ich werde das demnächst auch probieren, da mich die ewige flickerei echt nervt... mal schauen, die DT Splines haben ja sogar schon tubeless Felgenband montiert und Ventile dabei. Hab jetzt mal die Notubes Milch bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, ist mein erstes tubeless Experiment.


----------



## Darth (25. Januar 2014)

Sobald meine splines von canyon zurück kommen wollte ich auch tubeless testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (25. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich so lese wieviele probleme mit Platten haben, auch im ital. Forum, dann kann ich nur hoffen dass es bei mir so weitergeht. Hab 2013 knappe 1000km gmacht und fast 90.000 Tiefenmeter und ich hatte nur zwei Platten, da kann man aber nur einen zählen, beim anderen hab ich das ganze Laufrad gekillt. Aber auch am Nerve hatte ich auf den fast 2000km die ich damit gmacht hab nur sehr wenige Platten.


----------



## Rick7 (25. Januar 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> Sobald meine splines von canyon zurück kommen wollte ich auch tubeless testen...


Wieso was ist mit denen?


----------



## -Chris84- (25. Januar 2014)

Wollte euch mal schnell mein neues Strive zeigen ,etwas zu klein geraten aber zu 100% recyclebar  in diesem Sinne schönes Wochenende


----------



## JulianM. (25. Januar 2014)

-Chris84- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 269474
> Wollte euch mal schnell mein neues Strive zeigen ,etwas zu klein geraten aber zu 100% recyclebar  in diesem Sinne schönes Wochenende



haha top! gute arbeit.
ist das aus Papier?


----------



## Darth (25. Januar 2014)

@Rick7: gibst im canyon nen thread zu. fingen nach nem härteren Einsatz an zu eiern heisst die Naben scheinen einen weg zu haben da die felge gerade läuft aber egal welche Bremsscheiben immer ein und denselben schlag haben! 
deswegen Reklamation.


----------



## Rick7 (25. Januar 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> @Rick7: gibst im canyon nen thread zu. fingen nach nem härteren Einsatz an zu eiern heisst die Naben scheinen einen weg zu haben da die felge gerade läuft aber egal welche Bremsscheiben immer ein und denselben schlag haben!
> deswegen Reklamation.



oh ok, son Mist! Welche sinds denn? EX 1501? Hoffe meine halten...bin ja eher so der System Laufradsatz Skeptiker.


----------



## -Chris84- (25. Januar 2014)

JulianM. schrieb:


> haha top! gute arbeit.
> ist das aus Papier?



Ja alles aus Papier


----------



## Darth (25. Januar 2014)

@Rick7 : jop sind die ex1501... wollte mir eh irgendwann neue holen aber schon ärgerlich!  hätte ich von swiss nicht erwartet. .. wird dann wohl ne Mischung aus hope und amride25...


----------



## Rick7 (25. Januar 2014)

Boa krass wenn ich bedenke was die Teile im aftermarket Kosten wird mir schlecht 
Ich hoffe nochmals dass meine n bischen halten. Geile Kombo is auch hope pro und spank subrosa evo. Die wären s bei mir geworden, wenn nicht n neues bike angestande hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (26. Januar 2014)

Hab gestern ein paar TM gekillt, Freeride LRS dran, hinten den FA 2,4 drauf gmacht und n bissl mehr Druck als sonts gefahren, 2,0 vorne und 2,5 hinten. Ging erstaunlich gut im Schnee und Matsch, aber auch der untere Teil des Trails, der staubtrocken war gings super.


----------



## netsetter (26. Januar 2014)

Lese seit einger Zeit vieles über das Strive, gibt auch viel Negatives darüber zu lesen....zb die ganzen Tuninggeschichten bei einem Neurad dieser Preisklasse. Bin seit 5 Jahren mit einem Nerve XC unterwegs das bergab viel leiden muss, Probleme null.

Will mit nicht für 3500 eine Baustellt kaufen.....was meint ihr dazu? Mein Nerve war ein S..bin ca 173gross und Schrittlänge 75... wär da ein Strive in S ideal?

Laut Homepage ist das 8.0 und 9.0 ausverkauft.....gibt´s das mal wieder oder ist Sense damit? Wie seid Ihr mit der XX1 zufrieden?

Welches wäre denn empfehlenswert?

Hab auch brav fast alle Beiträge gelesen


----------



## Rick7 (26. Januar 2014)

Naja, m.M n. Kommt das 8.0 race schon mit sehr wenig tuning Potential ziemlich gut aus der Kiste. Sold out = weg da kommt nix mehr.
XO1 is schon ne feine Sache. Für Langzeit Studie, fahr ich se aber noch zu kurz.
Wegen der Größe, könntest denke ich auch schon ein m fahren. Liegst halt ähnlich wie ich zwischen m und s . Ich bin knapp 1,70 und hab mich fürs s entschieden. Passt gut. 

Cheers


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Januar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Lese seit einger Zeit vieles über das Strive, gibt auch viel Negatives darüber zu lesen....zb die ganzen Tuninggeschichten bei einem Neurad dieser Preisklasse.



Tuning muss ja nicht gleich was Negatives sein. Manche tunen weil es zum Hobby einfach dazugehört ( schrauben oftmals mehr als sie fahren ), andere können tunen wie sie wollen und finden nie das passende Setup. Gerade im Bereich des Fahrwerkes wird gerne probiert ohne wirkliches Wissen über die richtige Abstimmung zu haben - das ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint! Das persönliche "Erfahren" ist wichtiger ist als manche Theorie! Das ist im Hobbybereich nicht anders als im Profizirkus. Dort sind Fahrer mit gleichem Gewicht, Bike usw. oftmals mit völlig unterschiedlichen Abstimmungen unterwegs. 

Wenn Du Dich bei der Probefahrt wohl fühlst und mit dem Bike entsprechend des dafür bestimmten Einsatzweckes auf den Trails zufrieden bist ist alles o.k.
Optimieren und probieren kann man immer. Ärgerlich wird es wenn Laufräder Probleme machen weil an dieser Stelle gerne gespart wird.


----------



## Darth (26. Januar 2014)

ob bei 700 tacken das sparen anfängt. .. fakt ist das meine ersatz Räder die 250€ gekostet haben besser laufen wie die ex1501,  nur leider 200gramm schwerer sind.  den Ersatz lrs habe ich mir eigentlich nur zum bikepark Einsatz geholt. ..


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Januar 2014)

Deshalb habe ich auf all meinen Racebikes Laufräder drauf die von erfahrenen Laufradbauern aufgebaut wurden. Der Älteste ist 12 Jahre alt und läuft noch wie am ersten Tag. Trotz Schlamm, Eis, vielen CC-Rennen und Marathons, Einsätzen in den Alpen usw. 

Der LRS am STRIVE macht derzeit keine Probleme, ich habe aber noch einen WW-LRS auf "Ersatz". Von Systemlaufrädern halte ich persönlich gar nichts. Viel zu teuer und oftmals problematisch.

Wenn ich mal viel Zeit und Lust habe baue ich mir auch mal einen LRS auf. Derzeit fahre ich lieber als ich schraube...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (26. Januar 2014)

dito. und im all Mountain auch. noch nie Probleme gehabt.  deswegen auf lange Sicht gibst eh neue lr!


----------



## netsetter (26. Januar 2014)

Schon klar dass Tuning nicht automatisch negativ behaftet sein muss, in Sachen Fahrwerk versuch ich das aber eher mit der richtigen Einstellung in den Griff zu bekommen, kost doch ein bisschen was das Strive, hab auch gelesen dass Leute gleich Gabel+Dämpfer wechseln usw.

Schade dass es keine mehr gibt, hätte mir gerne eines gegönnt sobald der Geldbeutel es zugelassen hätte. Fahre viele und lange Touren und aber immer die wilden Wege abwärts.

Gilt das Ausverkauft für immer oder nur für dieses Jahr? Wenn nicht dann wird es das Strive so nächstes Jahr nicht mehr geben?

Wobei das 8.0 ist noch lieferbar, wiegt 14kg. Ausstattung wäre in meinem Sinne wobei mich die XX1 schon reizen würde, worin liegt eig der Unterschied zwischen X01 und XX1?

Niemand ein Strive in Größe M oder S übrig? Welches Baujahr ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Januar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Niemand ein Strive in Größe M oder S übrig? Welches Baujahr ist zu empfehlen?



Du kannst mein STRIVE haben 
Dann müsste ich meiner Frau nicht weiter erklären warum ich neben den vielen Bikes im Keller noch ein TORQUE benötige.


----------



## sirios (26. Januar 2014)

Bezüglich Laufräder: ich fahr meine DT Swiss e2000 nun seit 2011. Von Bikepark bis Tour müssen die für alles herhalten. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich mir die vordere Felge in Saalbach durch eigenes Verschulden geschrottet habe laufen die richtig gut. Bei der Reparatur wurden die dann gerade bei DT vom Fachmann  generalüberholt 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sirios (26. Januar 2014)

@Gianty sag deiner Frau einfach: "ein Mann muss tun was ein Mann tun muss"

Wird ein EX werden oder?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## netsetter (26. Januar 2014)

Hat niemand ein Strive nähe 88131 Lindau in S oder M um mal kurz probe zu sitzen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Januar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> @Gianty sag deiner Frau einfach: "ein Mann muss tun was ein Mann tun muss"
> Wird ein EX werden oder?



JAAA


----------



## Manu84 (27. Januar 2014)

Was hat den die Sattelklemme beim Strive für nen Durchmesser?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rick7 (27. Januar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Schon klar dass Tuning nicht automatisch negativ behaftet sein muss, in Sachen Fahrwerk versuch ich das aber eher mit der richtigen Einstellung in den Griff zu bekommen, kost doch ein bisschen was das Strive, hab auch gelesen dass Leute gleich Gabel+Dämpfer wechseln usw.


Wenn man sich halt das bike mit dem falschen fahrwerk kauft^^ 



netsetter schrieb:


> Gilt das Ausverkauft für immer oder nur für dieses Jahr? Wenn nicht dann wird es das Strive so nächstes Jahr nicht mehr geben?


denke das strive läuft aus, aber einfach mal canyon fragen



netsetter schrieb:


> worin liegt eig der Unterschied zwischen X01 und XX1?


50 g und 200 euro  wobei canyon beim Strive 8.0 quasi ne Sonderedition mit ner Alu Kurbel verbaut und nicht die Carbon Kurbel
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...ppe-offiziell-vorgestellt-alle-informationen/



netsetter schrieb:


> Niemand ein Strive in Größe M oder S übrig? Welches Baujahr ist zu empfehlen?


schau mal auf der canyon HP in der Pobefahr Börse



Manu84 schrieb:


> Was hat den die Sattelklemme beim Strive für nen Durchmesser?


Auf der Klemme steht 35 mm, sollte also mit ner 34,9er klappen.

Cheers Rick


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Januar 2014)

Baujahr ist an sich ab 2013 zu empfehlen, da Canyon ein bissl den Dämpfer verbessert hat, aber man sollte sich drauf einstellen, dass sobald der Fox eingefahren ist, n bissl mit Spacern nachzuhelfen ist. 

Wenn man die 34er Fox weiterfahren will, dann ganz eindeutig 2014, denn da hat Fox das CTD und die Talaseinheint verbessert. Für die schweren fahrer ist die 2013er gar nix, ich komm damit ganz gut zurecht, auch wenn ich wohl die CTD einheit wechseln werde. 

2012er und vorher haben den vorteil einer 36er Gabel aber da ist der Dämpfer wohl komplett falsch getuned (von dem was man hier so liest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCdrive (27. Januar 2014)

@netsetter ich kann Dir nur raten fahr zu Canyon wenn Du kannst und fahr ein Strive Probe.Das ganze gelaber hier von wegen falsches Fahrwerk,falsches Baujahr,falsche Reifen,X01 oder XX1 oder doch 2 fach is einfach eine reine Geschmackssache.Der eine mags am Fahrwerk etwas härter der andere fährt lieber weich,genauso ist es mit den Reifen der Schaltung dem Sattel und und und,aber am ende musst Du mit dem Bike klar kommen und Deinen Spass haben.Das Strive ist ein Super Bike man kann damit richtig viel Spass haben egal ob Baujahr 12,13 oder 14.Manche hier im Forum übertreiben es einfach und/oder haben des wegen viele Probleme.Fahr es einfach Probe und hör auf Deinen Hintern.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Januar 2014)

Im Outlet sind zurzeit eh keine Strives mehr, also bleibt bei Neukauf eh nur noch ein 14er Modell, da sind die mit X01 und XX1 auch schon ausverkauft, grenzt die Wahl ziemlich ein. 

Spaß kann man mit jedem BJ haben, da geb ich dir recht und ich hab einen Mords spaß mit meinem Strive, war die richtige Entscheidung das Teil zu kaufen. 

Aber die Probleme der 34er Talas BJ2013 sind keinesfalls erfunden und dass man dem Dämpfer mit nem Spacer n bissl helfen muss is auch kein Geheimnis und ebenfalls nicht erfunden. 
Dass der Hinterbau komplett fürn arsch sein soll wie man teilweise liest stimmt aber nicht, da muss ich wiedersprechen.

@MCdrive was für ne Gabel haste in deinem Strive drinnen?


----------



## MCdrive (27. Januar 2014)

@Boardi05 ich hab mir mein Strive selbst aufgebaut,anfangs hatte ich ne 36 fox Talas gefahren die war mir einfach zu weich und tauchte viel zu schnell weg für meinen gebrauch jetzt hab ich ne Mazzochi 55 RC3 Evo V.2 und bin voll und ganz glücklich damit.


----------



## sirios (27. Januar 2014)

@MCdrive der Parkplatztest bei Canyon ist ja auch extrem aussagekräftig. Da weiß man ja direkt wie sich die Karre in hartem Gelände verhält...oder auch nicht...


----------



## MCdrive (27. Januar 2014)

@sirios leider giebt es aber keine andere Möglichkeit auser Du findest jemand der Dich mal auf nem Trail fahren lässt.Auf die Aussagen hier im Forum kannst Dich aber auch net 100% verlassen also musst Du einen Tod sterben.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Januar 2014)

Bikefestival in Riva oder Mountainbike Testvial in Brixen, da kann man esten was das zeugs hält. Riva kann man sicher mit nem Urlaub kombinieren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cadlex (27. Januar 2014)

Hi Biker, bin neu hier im Forum. Ich fahre seit letztem Winter ein Strive AL 8.0 Jahrgang 2013. In den ersten Wochen ständig Probleme mit "chainsuck" über die Kettenstrebe. Das hat die Kette platt gemacht. Habe nun ein frisches Shimano XT-Verschleiß-Set aufgezogen (war vorher auch drauf). Seitdem rutscht die Kette ständig beim Umschalten über das große Kettenblatt  (e thirteen 36 und 22) ab, egal wie gut der Umwerfer (Shimano XT) justiert ist. Die Zähne greifen nur halb, die Kette kippt dann schräg nach aussen und rutscht über das Blatt. Passt Shimano nicht zu e thirteen? Besser ne LX-Kurbel einbauen? Bin völlig entnervt und plane auf Radon Slide umzusteigen, wenn das so weitergeht!


----------



## sirios (27. Januar 2014)

War vorher auch ne Shimano Kette verbaut? Ich hatte das Problem mal mit ner SRAM Kette auf die ich wechseln musste weil meine Shimano abgeschmiert ist. Die Zähne passen sich immer etwas auf die jeweilige Kette an. Zwischen SRAM und Shimano merkt man da nen deutlichen Unterschied.

Die Idee das Bike wegen Problemen mit der Kette zu wechseln ist natürlich extrem clever... Wer sagt Dir, dass das bei Radon, Specialized, Propain, etc nicht ebenfalls durch Pech mal auftritt? Setz dich lieber mit dem Problem auseinander und lern was dazu!


----------



## Cadlex (27. Januar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> War vorher auch ne Shimano Kette verbaut? Ich hatte das Problem mal mit ner SRAM Kette auf die ich wechseln musste weil meine Shimano abgeschmiert ist. Die Zähne passen sich immer etwas auf die jeweilige Kette an. Zwischen SRAM und Shimano merkt man da nen deutlichen Unterschied.
> 
> Die Idee das Bike wegen Problemen mit der Kette zu wechseln ist natürlich extrem clever... Wer sagt Dir, dass das bei Radon, Specialized, Propain, etc nicht ebenfalls durch Pech mal auftritt? Setz dich lieber mit dem Problem auseinander und lern was dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cadlex (27. Januar 2014)

O.k. - Bike-Wechsel wg. Kettenproblemen ist überzogen ...  Vorher war auch Shimano-XT (Ritzelpacket und Kette) verbaut, deswegen hilft möglicherweise auch eine Shimano-Kurbel einzubauen?


----------



## haga67 (27. Januar 2014)

Bei Dir wird ganz einfach das Kettenblatt verschlissen sein.
Bei meinem Sohn war das gleiche beim ersten Wechsel von Kassette und Ritzel der Fall, bei mir beim 2.Wechsel.
Optisch konnte ich nichts erkennen aber war unfahrbar.
Neue Kettenblätter und alles ist wieder gut. Bei uns war jeweils das mittlere Kettenblatt hin (3-Fach), ist in der Regel das, welches man am meisten nutzt. Daher bei Dir das große Blatt.
Das passiert normalerweise, wenn man die Kette zu lange fährt...


----------



## MCdrive (27. Januar 2014)

@Cadlex es ist nicht zwingend notwendig eine Shimano Kurbel zu verbauen geht auch mit RaceFace,E thirteen....und co.Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe schaltest Du vom 22er auf das 36er Blatt und dann springt die Kette ab?Hast Du die Kette auch richtig abgelängt und stimmt auch die Kettenspannung?


----------



## Cadlex (27. Januar 2014)

Kettenläge ist exakt die gleiche, wie bei der Vorgängerkette, Kettenspannung ist o.K. Tatsächlich tritt der Fehler immer auf, wenn ich von dem 22er auf das große 36er Blatt umschalte: Zähne greifen nur halb, Kette kippt und rollt dann nach aussen ab. Vermutlich ist das Kettenblatt verschlissen, wie es haga67 schon sagt  - etwas enttäuschend nach einer Saison. Habe mir im Sonderangebot die *SHIMANO* SLX 10-fach Kurbel FC-M675 38/24 170mm ausgeschaut. Weiß jemand, welchen Unterschied der Umstieg von 36/22 auf eine 38/24 Kurbel ausmacht? -  Oder doch besser bei e thirteen bleiben?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (27. Januar 2014)

kauf dir erstmal nen neues kettenblatt:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Kettenblaetter/Kettenblatt/Double-Shiftring-Kettenblatt.html

kurbel + innenlager kommt da noch einwenig teurer

auch wenn ein verschlissenes großes kb nach einer saison schon seltsam ist...


----------



## Cadlex (27. Januar 2014)

Danke für Eure Beiträge. Werde mir erst mal nur das Kettenblatt besorgen, das wahrscheinlich durch den häufigen "chainsuck" vorzeitig verschlissen ist und werde dann berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (28. Januar 2014)

Original ist aber keine XT-Kette drauf sondern eine KMC wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ansonsten muss ich heute Abend mal in den Keller schauen.


----------



## waldi28 (28. Januar 2014)

Original ist ne KMC X10 drauf.


----------



## Nesium (28. Januar 2014)

@Cadlex 
Poste mal paar Bilder. Einmal von oben auf das grosse Blatt wenn die Kette noch auf dem kleinen Blatt hast und einmal wenn du auf das grosse geschaltet hast. Und vielleicht noch eines von der Seite vom kompletten Antrieb.


----------



## Rick7 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt auch dass da irgendwas anderes faul ist, evtl fährt er ne Kettensägen Kette oder sowas 
Ne im Ernst, vielleicht einfach doch die falsche Kette? 9 fach XT auf 10 fach System oder irgendwas? Dass jetzt die KMC Kette den Unterschied macht kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, das ist ja alles untereinander kompatibel. Sogar ne Sram Kette läuft auf Shimano Sytem recht normal.
Kettenblatt Verschleiß nach einer Saison kommt mir jetzt auch, vor allem beim großen KB schon sehr sehr seltsam vor.
Und so krass darf das bei nem Kettenwechsel nicht sein. Mal im Ernst, ich habe ne SLX Kassette,
bei nicht übermäßiger Pflege, aber auf jedenfall regelmäßigem Kettenwechsel (auf jedenfall 1-2 mal im Jahr)
4 Jahre gefahren. Und die hat immer sauber geschaltet. Und nein, ich fahre nicht nur einmal im Jahr  

Ich bin jetzt mal fies, aber ich denke es liegt schon an dir  da ist irgendein Hund verbaut.
Wirklich sicher dass der Umwerfer richtig eingestellt ist?
Poste mal n paar Bilder, genaue Bezeichnung der Kette, das was auf den Laschen steht, etc...

Gruß


----------



## Fuzzyhead (28. Januar 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Original ist ne KMC X10 drauf.



kann ich für ein Strive al 8.0 2013 bestätigen


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Januar 2014)

Ketten verbaut Canyon KMC, hatte ich aufm Nerve AM von 2012 und auch am Strive von 2013. Die meisten Räder haben auch eine SLX Kassette verbaut, k.a. was sich Canyon da groß spart.

Aber das tut mal nicht zur sache, wichtig ist was er jetzt montiert hat.

Das ein Kettenblatt nach einer Saison schon verschlissen ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Wieviel km biste damit gefahren?

Mein Tacho hat knappe 1000km drauf, davon sind aber vllt 400km getreten, also zählen 600km schon mal nicht als Verschleis.

Chainsucks hatte ich genau 3 Stück, einen bei meiner zweiten Ausfahrt (da hab ich Gott und die Welt verflucht), danach die restliche Saison nix mehr und gegen Ende dann zwei Stück nachnander. Da hab ich dann die Führungsrolle der KeFü verschoben und hab angefangen das Shadow+ zu verwenden, seitdem wieder Ruhe, mal guggn für wie lange.

Ich würd auch vorschlagen, mach mal n paar Bilder, lieber zu viel als zu wenig, mit Detailaufnahmen, dann können wir dir sicher besser helfen.


----------



## Der_Graue (28. Januar 2014)

Hast recht, war bei mir auch drauf, fahre jetzt ne Shimano und habe absolut keine Probleme.
OK fahre ne Hammerschmidt, da hat man eh nicht die oben genannten Probleme 



Micha382 schrieb:


> Original ist aber keine XT-Kette drauf sondern eine KMC wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ansonsten muss ich heute Abend mal in den Keller schauen.


----------



## dp00212 (28. Januar 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ich werde das demnächst auch probieren, da mich die ewige flickerei echt nervt... mal schauen, die DT Splines haben ja sogar schon tubeless Felgenband montiert und Ventile dabei. Hab jetzt mal die Notubes Milch bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, ist mein erstes tubeless Experiment.


Hab ich letztes Wochenende bei meinem Strive gemacht. War extrem einfach, schau nur genau hin wo die Jungs von DT den kleinen Gummiring vom Ventil hin haben wollen. Dann milch rein, aufpusten. Fertig. Hält.


----------



## DiHo (28. Januar 2014)

@Cadlex
Ich denke mal da sind nur ein paar Zähne verbogen.
Es gibt immer "mitnehmer" Zähne (meist vor oder nach einem eingkürzten Zahn) diese stehen leicht angeschrägt.
Ein Zahn wird wohl nach innen verbogen sein und deine Kette über das große Blatt hebeln.
alles ausrichten und weiter gehts...


----------



## BastiEnduro (28. Januar 2014)

Habe mir das Strive 2014 7.0 für Weihnachten geholt und nach einem Monat ist der Durchlauf schon defekt. Das ist eine Sun Charger Comp 26 LRS, also die Nabe und Durchlauf sind von SUN. Mein freund hat auch das Strive 7.0 seit Weihnachten und bei ihm ist der Durchlauf auch nach einem Monat kaput. Ist das ein Fehler von SUN oder einfach pech? Oder kann ich direkt eine neue Nabe rein bauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cadlex (28. Januar 2014)

Hi Biker, also: es handelt sich um ein Strive AL 8.0 Größe S blue ice geliefert in der 48. KW 2012 - ich denke 2013er Modell. Welche Kette drauf war - nicht ganz sicher. Ich dachte, wenn das Schaltwerk Shimano XT ist wird Kette und Kassette auch XT sein. Jedenfalls ist jetzt Kassette, Kette Schaltwerk und Umwerfer Shimano XT. Sollte doch passen. Gefahren bin ich ca. 600 bis 800 km teils recht rauhes mediterranes Gelände und daheim im Teuto mit viel Masch. Ich habe ein paar Bilder eingestellt - bin bereit dazu zu lernen. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Januar 2014)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> Habe mir das Strive 2014 7.0 für Weihnachten geholt und nach einem Monat ist der Durchlauf schon defekt. Das ist eine Sun Charger Comp 26 LRS, also die Nabe und Durchlauf sind von SUN. Mein freund hat auch das Strive 7.0 seit Weihnachten und bei ihm ist der Durchlauf auch nach einem Monat kaput. Ist das ein Fehler von SUN oder einfach pech? Oder kann ich direkt eine neue Nabe rein bauen?



Die Laufräder sind leider nicht die besten, auch 2013 gabs Probleme mit den Sun Laufräder.


----------



## sirios (28. Januar 2014)

@BastiEnduro bei der Kaffeemaschine nennt man das vielleicht mal Durchlauf. Beim Fahrrad heißt es allerdings allgemein im Fachjargon Freilauf


----------



## Cadlex (28. Januar 2014)




----------



## Boardi05 (28. Januar 2014)

biste da hinten auf klein und vorne auch auf klein? Da schaut die kette ganz schön locker aus, oder täuscht da das bild

Bei mir schauts so aus


----------



## Cadlex (28. Januar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> biste da hinten auf klein und vorne auch auf klein? Da schaut die kette ganz schön locker aus, oder täuscht da das bild
> 
> Bei mir schauts so aus


----------



## Cadlex (28. Januar 2014)

Tatsächlich etwas locker, liegt auch dabei auf der Kettenstrebe , aber der reinen Lehre nach sollten bei der Einstellung zwei Finger zwischen Kette und Schaltgehäuse Finger passen, so habe ich es gemacht.


----------



## sirios (28. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich fährt man die Kombi klein/klein sowieso nicht, bzw. man soll nicht. Aber ich finde auch dass bei Cadlex die Kette sicherlich 2 Glieder zu lang ist. Bei Boardi sieht das ja alles normal aus.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich mir dein Bild so anschauge dann liegt die Kette auf der Kettenstrebe auf und auch auf der Umwerfer, das sollte so nicht sein, 1-2 Glieder können da sicher noch raus.

Zum Kettenblatt vorne kann ich jetzt nicht viel sagen, da hab ich keine Erfahrung. Ich würd mir aber auf jeden fall einen Bashring nachrüsten.

Sirios hat recht, klein klein und groß groß soll man an sich nicht fahren, aber es sollte möglich sein, dann isses richtig eingestellt (so denk ichs halt, ich kann beides ohne Probleme fahren, tu ich aber fast nie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cadlex (28. Januar 2014)

Natürlich fahr ich die Kette nicht diagonal, aber zwei Links könnte ich schon entfernen. Was haltet ihr von dem großen Ketteblatt - verschlissen?


----------



## Nesium (29. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mal sagen, da sind wohl Zähne verbogen. Am besten eine neue Scheibe besorgen oder mal beim Kurbeln schauen welcher Zahn die Kette immer raus schmeisst und dieser vorsichtig zurecht biegen. Eine 10fach-Kette hast du verbaut?


----------



## Rick7 (29. Januar 2014)

dp00212 schrieb:


> Hab ich letztes Wochenende bei meinem Strive gemacht. War extrem einfach, schau nur genau hin wo die Jungs von DT den kleinen Gummiring vom Ventil hin haben wollen. Dann milch rein, aufpusten. Fertig. Hält.


OK klingt easy^^ auch die Maxxis Reifen verbaut, die ab Werk drauf waren?
Wegen dem Gummiring, danke für den Tipp 



BastiEnduro schrieb:


> Habe mir das Strive 2014 7.0 für Weihnachten geholt und nach einem Monat ist der Durchlauf schon defekt. Das ist eine Sun Charger Comp 26 LRS, also die Nabe und Durchlauf sind von SUN. Mein freund hat auch das Strive 7.0 seit Weihnachten und bei ihm ist der Durchlauf auch nach einem Monat kaput. Ist das ein Fehler von SUN oder einfach pech? Oder kann ich direkt eine neue Nabe rein bauen?



du meinst Freilauf oder?  Is wie boardi sagt, leider eher kack Laufräder 
Musste wohl einschicken. Aber das würde ich auf jeden Fall machen, hast ja Garantie.

@Cadlex wegen der Kette:
viel zu locker. Eigentlich bemisst man die Kettenlänge auf groß / groß und gibt dann noch zwei Glieder dazu. Auf jeden Fall sollte dein Schaltwerk auch bei klein/klein noch die Chance haben die Kette spannen zu können. Könnte auch an der Kettenführung liegen 
Die hat es sogar bei meiner xo1 geschafft die Kette abzuwerfen^^ is ja auch der Sinn von ner Kettenführung  Aber wenn da was ned passt - bischen Dreck - das geht schnell.
Ansonsten Zahn verbogen, Umwerfer verstellt, Kette wirklich richtig? 10 fach?

Kettenblatt sieht jetzt nicht übermässig verschlissen aus

Immer diese Fern Diagnosen^^ Viel Glück


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Januar 2014)

Bei Menschen heisst das auch Durchmarsch 



sirios schrieb:


> @BastiEnduro bei der Kaffeemaschine nennt man das vielleicht mal Durchlauf. Beim Fahrrad heißt es allerdings allgemein im Fachjargon Freilauf


----------



## hans7 (29. Januar 2014)

Wenn wir schon beim Tretlager und Kette sind:
Ist es bei euch ebenfalls so, dass die Kette auf dem großen Kettenblatt beim rückwärts treten, auf das kleine Blatt wechseln will und sich verhakt?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt, bin ich auf dem kleinen KB und trete rückwärts dann verschiebt sich wegen der Kefü die Kette so, dass es auf das große KB springt, verhakt sich aber nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (29. Januar 2014)

Da kann ich boardi anschließen ... Haben aber auch das gleiche bike  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BastiEnduro (29. Januar 2014)

Ich habe auch das selbe Problem als @hans7. Also das die kette beim großen KB auf das kleine springt beim Rückwerts treten


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. Januar 2014)

1fach fahren ist auch ne gute Alternative 
Ich pers. Bin sehr zufrieden...
Gruß in die Runde


----------



## Blue729 (29. Januar 2014)

Was brauche ich nochmal für ein Bauteil, um den DHX im Strive etwas progressiver zu machen?
Eine andere Luftkammer? Lässt sich die alte einfach abdrehen und die neue drauf?
Das Teil haut ja so durch den Federweg im original Zustand...


----------



## greg12 (29. Januar 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Was brauche ich nochmal für ein Bauteil, um den DHX im Strive etwas progressiver zu machen?



am besten nen anderen dämpfer!  ne im ernst, der standard dhx hat einfach keine ordentliche druckstufe für den linearen strive hinterbau. am besten umshimmen lassen und kleine luftkammer, dann sollte sich schon was rausholen lassen aus dem dämpfer! ideal wirds mitm dhx (wie in vielen anderen hinterbauten auch) leider nie werden.


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Januar 2014)

He Chefe, hier gibts ne Suchfunktion, die super funktioniert, dort bekommste sie gewünschte Antwort, Hilfe und Anleitung.
Der Dämpfer hat eigentlich nix mit dem Strive zu tun, ist ein allgemeines Problem.
In der Rubrik "Technik" findest du die Lösungen.



Blue729 schrieb:


> Was brauche ich nochmal für ein Bauteil, um den DHX im Strive etwas progressiver zu machen?
> Eine andere Luftkammer? Lässt sich die alte einfach abdrehen und die neue drauf?
> Das Teil haut ja so durch den Federweg im original Zustand...


----------



## hans7 (29. Januar 2014)

Verhaken ist der falsche Ausdruck: irgendwann blockiert es, so das man nicht weiter rückwärts treten kann. Habe das 8.0 2013☺


----------



## Nesium (29. Januar 2014)

Die Kettenführung ist auf ne Art konisch und so schiebt die Kette nach dem Gesetz der Schwerkraft Richtung aussen zum grossen Blatt wo die KeFü den kleineren Umfang aufweist. Und so kommt sie halt nun in den klinsch mit dem grossen Blatt.


----------



## dp00212 (29. Januar 2014)

@Rick: yup, mit den originalen Maxxis Gummis.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Januar 2014)

dp00212 schrieb:


> @Rick: yup, mit den originalen Maxxis Gummis.



Super, wollte auch auf Tubeless umsteigen, milch hab ich schon da, jetzt noch warten bis die skisaison um ist dann wird gebastelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cadlex (29. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre seit einem Jahr tubeless Schwalbe "Hans Dampf" auf Marvic Felgen mit meinem Radon Slide 120: einmal über die Alpen, dazu eine Woche Garda und eine Woche Pyrenäen, unzählbare Matschtouren im Teuto: nicht einen Platten, dreimal etwas Luft nachgepumpt - einfach sensationell! Werde mit dem Strive auch umsteigen (sobald das Problem mit der Kette gelöst ist).


----------



## Rick7 (29. Januar 2014)

Geil Milch ist heute angekommen, bin gespannt


----------



## waldi28 (30. Januar 2014)

Kleiner Tip:
Fahr direkt ne Runde, damit sich die Milch gut verteilen kann. Dann wird der Reifen am Wulst schneller dicht.


----------



## Rick7 (30. Januar 2014)

OK wird gemacht


----------



## netsetter (30. Januar 2014)

MCdrive schrieb:


> @netsetter ich kann Dir nur raten fahr zu Canyon wenn Du kannst und fahr ein Strive Probe.Das ganze gelaber hier von wegen falsches Fahrwerk,falsches Baujahr,falsche Reifen,X01 oder XX1 oder doch 2 fach is einfach eine reine Geschmackssache.Der eine mags am Fahrwerk etwas härter der andere fährt lieber weich,genauso ist es mit den Reifen der Schaltung dem Sattel und und und,aber am ende musst Du mit dem Bike klar kommen und Deinen Spass haben.Das Strive ist ein Super Bike man kann damit richtig viel Spass haben egal ob Baujahr 12,13 oder 14.Manche hier im Forum übertreiben es einfach und/oder haben des wegen viele Probleme.Fahr es einfach Probe und hör auf Deinen Hintern.



Das würde gerne machen leider liegt Koblenz nicht grad um die Ecke...600km ein Weg. Und für eine Parkplatzrunde definitiv zu weit, gleich eines mitnehmen wird eh nicht gehen.

Bike-Festival in Riva ist eine gute Idee, da könnte ich es auf mir bekannten Trails testen *ggg*.


----------



## netsetter (30. Januar 2014)

Was haltet Ihr davon?

http://www.ebay.at/itm/231135703385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## sirios (30. Januar 2014)

@netsetter der link geht nicht mehr. Das Angebot existiert offenbar schon nicht mehr...


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Fuzzyhead (30. Januar 2014)

baut der typ sich für magische 6.800 Euro!!!!! ein Rad auf und dann keine Variosütze rein -.-

kauf dir doch lieber nen torque als ergänzung zum deinem nerve besser geeignet als nen strive


----------



## sirios (30. Januar 2014)

Mir fehlt grad der Zusammenhang 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (30. Januar 2014)

der link funktioniert


----------



## netsetter (30. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir geht der Link noch.

Was meint Ihr zu der Ausstattung? Vario vermiss ich auch...aber liesse sich nachrüsten...

Da ich noch ein Demo 8 im Stall stehen habe brauche ich kein Torque *zwinker*

Das Nerve ist schon geil....muss aber abwärts meist viel leiden.....drum hab ein ein Auge auf´s Strive geworfen!!


----------



## Fuzzyhead (30. Januar 2014)

ja wenns dich so juckt, ist schon ok die ausstattung, ich weiss nur nicht was man von lrs halten soll 24 speichen, laut google ~1600gr. schwer

und keine garantie
und mit torque meinte ich die ex variante


----------



## sirios (30. Januar 2014)

Lass die Finger von dem Ebay Strive. Das ist schonmal sicher kein 2013er weil ein RP2 mit großer Kammer verbaut ist. Mit dem wirst du etwas Arbeit haben. Die Magura Bremsen sind für schwere Fahrer auch nicht so der Hit...

Das Strive ist sicher ein tolles Bike aber ich würde es z.B. nicht nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Der_Graue (30. Januar 2014)

Hört sich gut an, denke da kannste nichts verkehrt machen.



netsetter schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon?
> 
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/231135703385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## DiHo (30. Januar 2014)

Für den Preis auf keinen Fall...
ohne reverb Sattelstütze ist das zu teuer für ein gebrauchtes...

viel zu teuer..

Dann lieber ein neues: das 7.0 und 8.0 gibts noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2014)

Ich würd das Ebay Strive auch nicht nehmen, lieber n neues 8.0er oder eins ausm IBC Markt


----------



## MCdrive (30. Januar 2014)

@netsetter lass das Angebot in Ebay lieber für den Preis is viel Müll verbaut.Kauf Dir lieber das kleine Strive und rüst nach und nach auf so kannst selber schauen was wirklich für Dich Sinn macht und was nicht.


----------



## MCdrive (30. Januar 2014)

sry doppel post..


----------



## Rick7 (30. Januar 2014)

ne komm lass mal die Finger davon 
Der Laufradsatz is n xc / marathon lrs und von den Easton AM Laufradsätzen ala Haven hört man jetzt auch nix gutes
außer bling bling. Das 8.0 race war NEU für 200 € weniger zu haben und ist m.M. nach um Längen besser ausgestattet.
Da würde ich mir, wenn man noch n bischen warten kann für 3000 euro lieber das Radon Carbon Slide holen  

Cheers


----------



## netsetter (30. Januar 2014)

Hm ja das 8er würde mich auch reizen, da eine guten LRS und würde eh schon reichen...von den Sun hört man nicht viel Gutes.
Mein Nerve hat Mavic Crossmax, null Probleme bisher und wir haben wilde Wanderwege *zwinker*.

XT geht voll in Ordnung, Bremse auch finde ich. Sonst sind die Unterschied zum Topmodell nicht soo groß. Denke das Mehrgewicht kommt hauptsächlich von den Laufrädern? 8.0 14kg mit Sun.... 8.0 Race 13,2kg mit DT Swisse 9.0 13,1kg mit Mavic Crossmax.

Wie sieht das raw club in original aus? Farblich meine ich...ist ja nur Klarlack drauf

Das 8er wär sogar lagernd in Grösse S....wenn ich es dann gleich mitnehmen könnte würde ich mal rauffahren.


----------



## Cadlex (30. Januar 2014)

Würd ich auch sagen. Kauf dir lieber das 7.0 bei Canyon. Du hast dann Garantie. Außerdem bleiben dir noch 700 € Differenz. Die brauchst du dann ohnehin für die Teile, die sich beim Strive im Gelände zersetzen ...


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2014)

8.0er kaufen und gut ist, Laufräder wechseln, Bashring ranmachen, Bremsen sind gut, Federelemente dann bei wunsch wechseln, angefangen bei der Gabel, Dämpfer ist der Fox gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Rick7 (30. Januar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Hm ja das 8er würde mich auch reizen, da eine guten LRS und würde eh schon reichen...von den Sun hört man nicht viel Gutes.
> Mein Nerve hat Mavic Crossmax, null Probleme bisher und wir haben wilde Wanderwege *zwinker*.
> 
> XT geht voll in Ordnung, Bremse auch finde ich. Sonst sind die Unterschied zum Topmodell nicht soo groß. Denke das Mehrgewicht kommt hauptsächlich von den Laufrädern? 8.0 14kg mit Sun.... 8.0 Race 13,2kg mit DT Swisse 9.0 13,1kg mit Mavic Crossmax.
> ...



1x11 macht auch noch n bischen was aus  Hmmm bei 8.0 und 7.0 is es schwierig.
Denke da würde ich tatsächlich noch das 8.0er nehmen. Wegen Bremsen und Laufrädern. Oder doch 7.0 er und die Teile die Kaputt gehn einfach ersetzen... Sind dann ja immerhin 700 Differenz zum ebay Blender^^ Da sind auf jeden geile Laufräder und mit Glück noch
ne Ordentliche Gabel drin 

Zum Raw Club Kann ich nur sagen ---> PORNO  aber schau mal in mein album


----------



## netsetter (30. Januar 2014)

Ist die Gabel so schlecht? Ich fahre schon viele Jahre mit Fox Fahrwerk, bin zufrieden und ist pflegeleicht.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch zufrieden, am Nerve wars gut und am Strive auch, ich hab zwar eine der ach so schlechten 2013er 34er Gabeln, aber die geht bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie alle schreiben. Die 2014er gehn laut tests ja schon viel besser, also wirste damit sicher zufrieden sein. XT is sowieso gut und stabil, einzig die Laufräder wechseln, da 500€ investieren und vom Runterfahrer was bauen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (30. Januar 2014)

Naja die 2013er 34 war wohl ne mittlere Katastrophe^^ Soll aber 2014 etwas besser geworden sein.
Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob alle 34er, 2014 nen neue Kartusche spendiert bekommen.

[email protected] Boardi  ha warst schneller  naja witzig da auch mal ne Gegenposition zu hören 
Mei auch Geschmackssache, ich persönlich bin eh nicht so der Fox Fan, obwohl der RP 23 auch besser war, als alle geschrieben haben^^


----------



## netsetter (30. Januar 2014)

@Boardi05.....du hattest demnach vorher ein Nerve....wie war denn der gespürte Unterschied?


----------



## Nesium (30. Januar 2014)

Bashring ist soger vorhanden beim 8.0, nur sieht man ihn schlecht.


----------



## sirios (30. Januar 2014)

Na der taco ist aber knapp bemessen... Bei mehr als einem Kettenblatt hätte ich aber auch Angst mir ohne bash am Blatt das Bein aufzureißen!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Nesium (30. Januar 2014)

Eine alternative währe das Spectral 27.5", würde mich zumindest noch reizen.


----------



## Nesium (30. Januar 2014)

ist wirklich nur ein untenrum-schutz


----------



## D-charger (30. Januar 2014)

Cadlex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 270164


Das ist ein wirklich leidiges Thema beim Strive, so wie der gesamte vordere Antriebsbereich. Angefangen von dem Murks BB 30 Innenlager bis hin zu der custom- und fernab von jedem Standard Kefü.
Folgendes hat mich weitergebracht:
Der Umwerfer ist ein 3-fach Umwerfer. Der ist zwar, wie von Shimano vorgegeben, auf der passenden Höhe verbaut, aber eigentlich für 42er oder sogar 44er Kettenblätter ausgelegt. Durch das 36er Kettenblatt ist ein eigentlich viel zu großer Spalt vorhanden an dem sich aber nix ändern lässt. Als erstes solltest Du überprüfen ob der Trigger auf 3-fach eingestellt ist. Dann tauscht Du die, meiner Meinung nach, zu kurzen Standard Anschlagschrauben am Umwerfer gegen etwa 5mm längere Innensechskantschrauben aus. Das hat zudem den Vorteil das Du mit nem Schlüssel mit Kugelkopf deutlich einfacher hantieren kannst. Jetzt stellst Du die Anschläge sauber ein so bis Dir die Kette nicht mehr nach aussen überfällt. Hört sich einfach an, ist aber immer noch Gefummel.
Die Rolle von der Kefü habe ich gegen eine selfmade Rolle mit gleichbleibendem Durchmesser getauscht. Jetzt konnte ich auch rückwärts treten .
Letzendlich hat mich der ganze Mist so geärgert, dass ich mittlerweile auf 1-fach umgestiegen bin. Habe mir von Race Face ein 32er narrow wide Kettenblatt geholt und komme bislang komplett ohne Kefü aus.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> @Boardi05.....du hattest demnach vorher ein Nerve....wie war denn der gespürte Unterschied?



Brutal groß,

viele werden nun denken, ich will mir den Kuaf vom Strive schönreden so isses aber nicht. 

Ich hab im August 2011 nach 6-7 Jahren Pause wieder angefangen mit Radfahren, hab mein HT auf vordermann gebracht und bin gefahren, 2011 im Oktober dann das Testival in Brixen besucht und das erste mal 29er Hardtail und Nerve XC gefahren. 2012 im Mai dann Testival in Riva, Nerve AM und Strive gefahren. Da war klar, das AM ist mein ding, bergab spaß und bergauf gehts gut. 2012 beim Testival dann Radon Slide 150 gefahren und 650B Ghost, Radon war fast geich das Cagua unfahrbar, am zweiten Tag dann mein Nerve zu Fox gebracht am Testival und kurz das Strive gefahren. Gefühl sagte, mitn Nerve haste alles richtig gemacht. Anfangs 2013 dann kam aber leider das gefühl bzw der Gedanke, das AM hat nen zu steilen Lenkwinkel und so langsam wird es Bergab n bissl zu viel für das Bike. In Riva dann wieder das Strive gefahren, war klasse, bergauf ging es besser als bei den anderen Testivals und begab war es der Hammer, bin auf Trail technische Stücke gefahren wo ich normalerweise immer absteige. Da hatte ich auch das Swoop auf Liste, das hat bei der Probefahrt aber enttäuscht. Also noch n bissl gewartet und dann beim ersten Rabatt das Strive bestellt. 

Ich bin zufrieden damit, es geht bergauf gut und auch bergab und ganz leichter Parkeinsatz is auch möglich.


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Januar 2014)

Bin auch mit dem Strive super zufrieden, es mach genau das, was es soll.
Denke, wenn ich in dem RP2 noch die Spacer einbaue und er nicht mehr durchrauscht,
dann sollte es perfekt sein, obwohl ich ne 36 Talas drin habe 
Denn mit dem neuen Öl (Bettbahnöl) spricht sie nun super an und ist nicht mehr so störisch wie am Anfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (31. Januar 2014)

D-charger schrieb:


> Folgendes hat mich weitergebracht:
> Der Umwerfer ist ein 3-fach Umwerfer. Der ist zwar, wie von Shimano vorgegeben, auf der passenden Höhe verbaut, aber eigentlich für 42er oder sogar 44er Kettenblätter ausgelegt. Durch das 36er Kettenblatt ist ein eigentlich viel zu großer Spalt vorhanden an dem sich aber nix ändern lässt. Als erstes solltest Du überprüfen ob der Trigger auf 3-fach eingestellt ist. Dann tauscht Du die, meiner Meinung nach, zu kurzen Standard Anschlagschrauben am Umwerfer gegen etwa 5mm längere Innensechskantschrauben aus. Das hat zudem den Vorteil das Du mit nem Schlüssel mit Kugelkopf deutlich einfacher hantieren kannst. Jetzt stellst Du die Anschläge sauber ein so bis Dir die Kette nicht mehr nach aussen überfällt. Hört sich einfach an, ist aber immer noch Gefummel.
> Die Rolle von der Kefü habe ich gegen eine selfmade Rolle mit gleichbleibendem Durchmesser getauscht. Jetzt konnte ich auch rückwärts treten.



Hab ich am Torque exakt das Gleiche gemacht und hat sich bestens bewährt. Ohne Dreifach- Einstellung am Trigger gings leider nicht auf das große Blatt zu schalten.
Rolle hab ich auch getauscht und Anschlagschrauben ebenfalls.

@*D-charger*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/d-charger.45489/
Bist du mein Seelenbruder?


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Januar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Na der taco ist aber knapp bemessen... Bei mehr als einem Kettenblatt hätte ich aber auch Angst mir ohne bash am Blatt das Bein aufzureißen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Genau das denk ich mir auch, so n RaceFace Turbine )oder was anderes) ring dran und gut ist, die paar gramm mehr spürt man ischer nicht.


----------



## wurstzipfel (31. Januar 2014)

@BlackLupo 
Was zum Henker ist denn Bettbahnöl ?


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Januar 2014)

Bettbahnöl wird benutzt für Fräs- und Drehmaschinen.
Man ölt damit die Bahnen ein, auf die die Maschine hin und her gleiten.
Das ist ein ganz besonderes Öl was dem Stick-Slip Verhalten entgegen wirkt 
Und es wirkt 



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @BlackLupo
> Was zum Henker ist denn Bettbahnöl ?


----------



## wurstzipfel (31. Januar 2014)

Und damit hast du deine Talas bearbeitet ?


BlackLupo schrieb:


> Bettbahnöl wird benutzt für die Fräs- und Drehmaschinen.
> Man ölt damit die Bahnen ein, auf die die Maschine hin und her gleiten.
> Das ist ein ganz besonderes Öl was dem Stick-Slip Verhalten entgegen wirkt
> Und es wirkt


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Januar 2014)

JA und glaube mir es funz super !!!
Das Öl ist so dünn wie Hydrauliköl, hat aber ganz andere Eigenschaften.
Z.B.: http://www.kuttenkeuler.de/kkweb/De/detailLubr?prd=1000066


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (31. Januar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> JA und glaube mir es funz super !!!
> Das Öl ist so dünn wie Hydrauliköl, hat aber ganz andere Eigenschaften.
> Z.B.: http://www.kuttenkeuler.de/kkweb/De/detailLubr?prd=1000066


Meinst du,das wäre einen Versuch wert?


----------



## derth (31. Januar 2014)

Man füllt es statt des grünen Fox-Fluid in das Casting, ersetzt quasi das offene Ölbad damit. Das dient ohnehin nur zur schmierung da die Dämpfung in der Kartusche sitzt. Ist also keine Rezeptur für alle Gabeln. 
Bei den Fox-Fahrern hier im Forum aber recht verbreitet.


----------



## wurstzipfel (31. Januar 2014)

derth schrieb:


> Man füllt es statt des grünen Fox-Fluid in das Casting, ersetzt quasi das offene Ölbad damit. Das dient ohnehin nur zur schmierung da die Dämpfung in der Kartusche sitzt. Ist also keine Rezeptur für alle Gabeln.
> Bei den Fox-Fahrern hier im Forum aber recht verbreitet.


Ist mir neu.
Meine Talas hat lediglich das grüne öl von fox gesehen.
Aber gut zu wissen.kann man ja mal testen,ob man einen Unterschied merkt...


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Januar 2014)

Oben die Filzringe, die unter dem Abstreifer sind mit 2 ccl einölen, wirkt Wunder 
Mein Dämpfer hat das gleiche Öl bekommen, seitdem schlägt er durch 



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Ist mir neu.
> Meine Talas hat lediglich das grüne öl von fox gesehen.
> Aber gut zu wissen.kann man ja mal testen,ob man einen Unterschied merkt...


----------



## 4Stroke (31. Januar 2014)

*Dämpfertausch

Nadellager*

Ich möchte in kürze den Dämpfer meines Strives austauschen. 
Kann ich das Nadellager was derzeit im Dämpfer verbaut ist weiter verwenden, oder ist davon auszugehen dass es beim Ausbau sich in seine Bestandteile zerlegt?


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Januar 2014)

Kommt darauf wie du dich anstellst, aber normalerweise kannst du sie ausdrücken und dann weiterverwenden.



4Stroke schrieb:


> *Dämpfertausch
> 
> Nadellager*
> 
> ...


----------



## D-charger (31. Januar 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Hab ich am Torque exakt das Gleiche gemacht und hat sich bestens bewährt. Ohne Dreifach- Einstellung am Trigger gings leider nicht auf das große Blatt zu schalten.
> Rolle hab ich auch getauscht und Anschlagschrauben ebenfalls.
> 
> @*D-charger*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/d-charger.45489/
> Bist du mein Seelenbruder?



Sieht fast danach aus :-D. Man wird halt erfinderisch...


----------



## Cadlex (31. Januar 2014)

Bashguard ist heute eingetroffen. Wollte ihn anbringen, damit die Kette nicht mehr nach außen abgeworfen wird. Nun kollidiert der mit der Kettenführung. Was tun: Kettenführung einfach weiter nach hinten verlagern? Wie habt ihr das bei euch gemacht?


----------



## Cadlex (31. Januar 2014)

andere Perspektive


----------



## D-charger (31. Januar 2014)

Cadlex schrieb:


> andere Perspektive


Sieht mir nicht danach aus das es mit nach hinten verschieben getan ist. Scheint ja doch nen gutes Stück zu sein, ich bezweifle das Du soviel Verstellweg hast. Probier es doch erstmal mit dem Tipp den ich gepostet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (31. Januar 2014)

die rolle soweit nach hinten, oder vom teil solange plastik abfräsen bis der bash passt


----------



## Cadlex (31. Januar 2014)

D-charger schrieb:


> Das ist ein wirklich leidiges Thema beim Strive, so wie der gesamte vordere Antriebsbereich. Angefangen von dem Murks BB 30 Innenlager bis hin zu der custom- und fernab von jedem Standard Kefü.
> Folgendes hat mich weitergebracht:
> Der Umwerfer ist ein 3-fach Umwerfer. Der ist zwar, wie von Shimano vorgegeben, auf der passenden Höhe verbaut, aber eigentlich für 42er oder sogar 44er Kettenblätter ausgelegt. Durch das 36er Kettenblatt ist ein eigentlich viel zu großer Spalt vorhanden an dem sich aber nix ändern lässt. Als erstes solltest Du überprüfen ob der Trigger auf 3-fach eingestellt ist. Dann tauscht Du die, meiner Meinung nach, zu kurzen Standard Anschlagschrauben am Umwerfer gegen etwa 5mm längere Innensechskantschrauben aus. Das hat zudem den Vorteil das Du mit nem Schlüssel mit Kugelkopf deutlich einfacher hantieren kannst. Jetzt stellst Du die Anschläge sauber ein so bis Dir die Kette nicht mehr nach aussen überfällt. Hört sich einfach an, ist aber immer noch Gefummel.
> Die Rolle von der Kefü habe ich gegen eine selfmade Rolle mit gleichbleibendem Durchmesser getauscht. Jetzt konnte ich auch rückwärts treten .
> Letzendlich hat mich der ganze Mist so geärgert, dass ich mittlerweile auf 1-fach umgestiegen bin. Habe mir von Race Face ein 32er narrow wide Kettenblatt geholt und komme bislang komplett ohne Kefü aus.


----------



## Cadlex (31. Januar 2014)

Wir komme ich denn zu 5 mm längere Innensechskantschrauben? Und - nutzt du jetzt das Röllchen für die Kettenführung gar nicht mehr? Wie hast du den die Rolle selfmade hergestellt. Bei mir war die Rolle plattgerollt und hatte sich an den Seiten festgebissen und ist gar nicht mehr gerollt. Die Kette ist einfach über das Gummi gerutscht und hat das eingekerbt. Jetzt habe ich die letzten Ersatzrolle bei H&S eingekauft und gerade erneuert.


----------



## D-charger (31. Januar 2014)

Cadlex schrieb:


> Wir komme ich denn zu 5 mm längere Innensechskantschrauben? Und - nutzt du jetzt das Röllchen für die Kettenführung gar nicht mehr? Wie hast du den die Rolle selfmade hergestellt. Bei mir war die Rolle plattgerollt und hatte sich an den Seiten festgebissen und ist gar nicht mehr gerollt. Die Kette ist einfach über das Gummi gerutscht und hat das eingekerbt. Jetzt habe ich die letzten Ersatzrolle bei H&S eingekauft und gerade erneuert.


Schrauben solltest Du in einem gut sortierten Baumarkt bekommen, oft auch einzeln. Rolle habe ich mir selber gedreht. Das mit dem Einschleifen der Rolle hatte ich auch. Ist aber im Vergleich zu den anderern Problemen harmlos und schadet eher nicht. Irgendwann ist die Rolle vielleicht durch.
Ansonsten - Scnmeiss den Sch**** weg und steig auf 1-fach um! Dann hast Du den ganzen Stress nicht mehr.


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Januar 2014)

Hier zum Bleistift: http://www.der-schraubenladen.de/deutsch/index2.php?url=home.htm
oder bei Ebay, oder bei ...



Cadlex schrieb:


> Wir komme ich denn zu 5 mm längere Innensechskantschrauben? Und - nutzt du jetzt das Röllchen für die Kettenführung gar nicht mehr? Wie hast du den die Rolle selfmade hergestellt. Bei mir war die Rolle plattgerollt und hatte sich an den Seiten festgebissen und ist gar nicht mehr gerollt. Die Kette ist einfach über das Gummi gerutscht und hat das eingekerbt. Jetzt habe ich die letzten Ersatzrolle bei H&S eingekauft und gerade erneuert.


----------



## Cadlex (31. Januar 2014)

Habe gerade zwei neue Kettenblätter gekauft, um das Kettenproblem zu lösen. Ich werde gelyncht, wenn ich jetzt noch ein Einzelblatt bestelle. Lieber fräse ich die KF bis sie passt und kaufe Schräubchen im Baumaart.


----------



## D-charger (31. Januar 2014)

Cadlex schrieb:


> Habe gerade zwei neue Kettenblätter gekauft, um das Kettenproblem zu lösen. Ich werde gelyncht, wenn ich jetzt noch ein Einzelblatt bestelle. Lieber fräse ich die KF bis sie passt und kaufe Schräubchen im Baumaart.


 Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss!


----------



## Cadlex (31. Januar 2014)

D-charger schrieb:


> Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss!


Ich sehe schon: hier bin ich richtig .


----------



## Cadlex (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo Biker, melde Vollzug: Kette gekürzt, Kettenführung abgedrehmelt, Bashguard draufgeschaubt, Einstellschauben aus dem Baumarkt eingewechselt, oberer und unterer Anschlag eingestellt, 

 

 

 Probe gefahren: keine Kettenprobleme mehr! Ihr habt mir echt geholfen. Jetzt habe ich zwei neue Kettenblätter über  ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue729 (1. Februar 2014)

Canyon Strive 2015

Meint ihr es ist davon auszugehen, dass es zukünftig nur noch 27.5" Enduros geben wird?


----------



## Thor79 (1. Februar 2014)

der Kunde ist König würde ich sagen, das Problem ist nur, dass das Viele nicht wissen. Wenn die Meisten Leute ein 26er Enduro haben wollen, gäbe es keinen Grund 27,5er zu verkaufen. Mich beeindrucken solche Vergleichstests übrigens nicht, wo Profis mit beiden Größen auf ihrer Hausrunde unterwegs sind und dann sagen, mit dem 26er waren sie  3,5 Sec langsamer und der Puls war 5 Schläge höher, das muss allerdings nichts heißen wenn mich das nicht beeindruckt. Die Leute die ihr hochwertiges 26er in die Ecke geschmissen haben und sich für teuer Geld ein Bike mit größeren Rädern gekauft haben, haben sicherlich ihre Gründe.
gruß


----------



## DiHo (2. Februar 2014)

Was soll ich mit 27,5 oder 650b?
Übrigens ein uraltes franzosen Maß....
Jetzt wieder von findigen Marktstrategen ausgegraben um Geld zu machen weil Anbauteile nicht mehr passen. 
Und wieder als das non plus ultra Maß von den Bikebravos gepriesen (über was sollen die sonst schreiben).
Und in fünf Jahren ist dann 26 1/8 Maß das Beste was es gibt... Was soll das?


----------



## paulipan (2. Februar 2014)

Hi,

kurze Frage... Interessiere mich für ein Strive aus 2011 mit folgendem Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 Boost Valve XV
Taugt er für einen Fahrer mit rund 110KG Gewicht ;-)


----------



## paulipan (2. Februar 2014)

Hi,

kurze Frage... Interessiere mich für ein Strive aus 2011 mit folgendem Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 Boost Valve XV
Taugt er für einen Fahrer mit rund 110KG Gewicht ;-)


----------



## paulipan (2. Februar 2014)

Hi,

kurze Frage... Interessiere mich für ein Strive aus 2011 mit folgendem Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 Boost Valve XV
Taugt er für einen Fahrer mit rund 110KG Gewicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (2. Februar 2014)

Meinst auch, alle guten Dinge sind 3, 1x Fragen langt 
Die meisten pennen noch um diese Zeit 
Denke, dass du auf jeden Fall einen Volumen-Spacer benötigt, ansonsten rauscht der Dämpfer durch.
Mit deinen 110 kg, solltest du auch darauf achten, dass du vernünftige, sprich stabile Laufräder drauf hast.



paulipan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kurze Frage... Interessiere mich für ein Strive aus 2011 mit folgendem Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 Boost Valve XV
> Taugt er für einen Fahrer mit rund 110KG Gewicht ;-)


----------



## paulipan (2. Februar 2014)

Sorry, das mit den 3 Posts war keine Absicht. 
Wie wird der Volumen Spacer verbaut? Kann man das selber machen?


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, ist total easy, gestern noch gemacht.
Es gibt super Anleitungen im Netz.
Nur das Fox Spacerset ist nicht ganz billig, ca. 40 €.
Habe ich mir selbst gedreht, ist unkompliziert, macht Spass und ist bei weitem billiger 



paulipan schrieb:


> Sorry, das mit den 3 Posts war keine Absicht.
> Wie wird der Volumen Spacer verbaut? Kann man das selber machen?


----------



## marco976 (2. Februar 2014)

strive+dhx 5.0 coil
http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?t=283877


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Februar 2014)

Können die Fotos leider nicht sehen, da wir dem italienischen MTB-Forum nicht angehören.
Lade bitte die Fotos runter und setze sie hier nochmals rein.



marco976 schrieb:


> strive+dhx 5.0 coil
> http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?t=283877


----------



## sirios (2. Februar 2014)

Strive plus Coil Dämpfer ergibt einfach nur ne sau schwere unnötige Kombi...Wer wirklich die Bergabperformance braucht ist sicherlich mit nem anderen Bike besser bedient als mit so einer Bastellösung. Denn es ist nicht mehr oder weniger als das. Darüber hinaus bin ich der Meinung, dass noch mehr Linearität in Form eines Coil Dämpfers dem Hinterbau vom Strive sicher nicht gut tut.


----------



## marco976 (2. Februar 2014)




----------



## Boardi05 (2. Februar 2014)

Eins der bilder hatte ich schon mal gepostet. Der typ hat nun ein paar probefahrten gemacht und meinte es funktioniert. 

Ich finde auch so n coil dämpfer hat im strive nix verloren, aber soll jeder das machen was er will.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirios (2. Februar 2014)

Außerdem: der Federteller auf dem letzten Bild ist sicherlich ne Sonderanfertigung. Alle anderen Federteller Schleifen an der Box! Damit schwächt man zwangsläufig das Material. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Februar 2014)

Der federteller ist eine eigenanfertigung, der wird schon halten.

Im ital forum hat auch einer die 650b enduro laufräder von mavic bestellt und die 650b 34er gabel, hatte im abgeraten das so zu basteln aber mal er wollts besser wissen. Mal guggn was da noch rauskommt, der reifen hat hinten laut seiner aussage noch 1-2cm platz, die geometrie ändert sich ja auch nicht so brutal, der gaul ist halt 2-3cm höher.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (2. Februar 2014)

Bei der eigenanfertigung hab ich keine bedenken. Das scheint ja auch gut zu passen. Ich wollt nur alle die warnen die sich jetzt denken: Super, passt ja! Mit dem original Federteller passt das aber eben nicht. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, geht nur mit eigenanfertigung. Aber is eh sinnlos, da isses besser n dhx air reinzubasteln oder eben bike zu wechsel wenn man unbedingt coil will.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Februar 2014)

Also machbar ist es, die untere Aufnahme müsste nur konisch gedreht werden, damit sie nicht an der Aufnahme anschlägt 
Muss dir aber recht geben, so´n Coil-Dämpfer ist nicht gerade leicht, das Ganze wird dadurch sicherlicht noch ein 1/2kg schwerer 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Eins der bilder hatte ich schon mal gepostet. Der typ hat nun ein paar probefahrten gemacht und meinte es funktioniert.
> 
> Ich finde auch so n coil dämpfer hat im strive nix verloren, aber soll jeder das machen was er will.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Februar 2014)

Danke dir für die Fotos !



marco976 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 271126
> Anhang anzeigen 271127
> Anhang anzeigen 271128
> Anhang anzeigen 271129
> ...


----------



## NonoF (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo Strive Fahrer, ich bräuchte mal einen Tipp.
Ich hatte auf meinem alten MTB trotz 175cm Körpergröße eine 170mm Kurbel verbaut wegen Knieprobleme, die damit auch verschwanden.
Jetzt hab ich mir das Strive 7.0 gekauft, das hat eine 175mm Race Face Respond Kurbel drauf, und es fangen die Probleme wieder an.
Also muß wieder eine kleinere Kurbel drauf, können auch andere RF Kurbeln drauf oder muss das die Respond sein?
Hat vielleicht jemand noch ne 170mm RF Respond weil er die getauscht hat?

Besten Dank im voraus....


----------



## MCdrive (3. Februar 2014)

@NonoF Du kannst auch andere Kurbeln montieren.


----------



## NonoF (3. Februar 2014)

Auch die Atlas, Turbine oder die Ride, passen da auch die Kettenräder?


----------



## Shabba (3. Februar 2014)

@nono f 

Wie machen sich die Probleme im Knie bemerkbar? Hab nämlich auch welche und suche nach dem Grund oder den Abstellmaßnahmen.


----------



## Cadlex (3. Februar 2014)

Probleme im Knie können durch die Verwendung von Klicks kommen: Fuß ist fixiert und der Bewegungsablauf für Knie-und Sprunggelenk sind dann vorgegeben. Zudem am Berg früh in kleinen Gang umschalten und dadurch mit weniger Kraft (Druck auf die Gelenke) fahren. Ist das Gelenk dick (Erguss) > drei Wochen Bikepause. Bleibt das Problem, wird ein Arztbesuch fällig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (3. Februar 2014)

NonoF schrieb:


> Auch die Atlas, Turbine oder die Ride, passen da auch die Kettenräder?



Jep, passt alles...hatte auch die Respond gegen die Atlas getauscht.


----------



## NonoF (3. Februar 2014)

Shabba schrieb:


> @nono f
> 
> Wie machen sich die Probleme im Knie bemerkbar? Hab nämlich auch welche und suche nach dem Grund oder den Abstellmaßnahmen.



Ich hab erst einen Druckschmerz oberhalb des Knies, zieht dann aber irgendwann rein. Hatte das vor zwei Jahren ganz schlimm, musste ständig Pause machen. Hab mich vermessen lassen, das Bike wurde mehrfach eingestellt, hat aber nicht geholfen.
Irgendwann hat der Radladenbesitzer gesagt ich soll eine kürzere Kurbel nehmen. Also bin ich von 175mm auf 170mm Kurbel umgestiegen und siehe da, es hat geholfen. Aber ich war langsamer, deswegen hatte ich nach einer Zeit wieder auf 175mm umgebaut, ging dann aber wieder los.
Und seit dem ich jetzt nuir noch 170mm gefahren bin, hatte ich keine Schmerzen mehr.
Nun Hab ich ein neues Bike mit 175mm und es geht wieder los, also muss ich wieder wechsel.
Ich kenne aber RF nicht so und bin mir nicht sicher was zu was passt.
Ich hab jetzt die Chester im Blick, die könnte passen und ist auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## Shabba (3. Februar 2014)

NonoF schrieb:


> Ich hab erst einen Druckschmerz oberhalb des Knies, zieht dann aber irgendwann rein. Hatte das vor zwei Jahren ganz schlimm, musste ständig Pause machen. Hab mich vermessen lassen, das Bike wurde mehrfach eingestellt, hat aber nicht geholfen.
> Irgendwann hat der Radladenbesitzer gesagt ich soll eine kürzere Kurbel nehmen. Also bin ich von 175mm auf 170mm Kurbel umgestiegen und siehe da, es hat geholfen. Aber ich war langsamer, deswegen hatte ich nach einer Zeit wieder auf 175mm umgebaut, ging dann aber wieder los.
> Und seit dem ich jetzt nuir noch 170mm gefahren bin, hatte ich keine Schmerzen mehr.
> Nun Hab ich ein neues Bike mit 175mm und es geht wieder los, also muss ich wieder wechsel.
> ...



Danke für deine Erläuterungen! Werde nun bald wieder meine Radumfänge erhöhen, dann wird sich zeigen was mit den Knien passiert. Werde auf jeden Fall mal die Länge der Kurbelarme in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Timo S. (4. Februar 2014)

Hi,
die Reizung oben am Knie bekomm ich durch zu dicke Gänge treten.
Vornehmlich zu Saison Beginn auf Rennrad.


----------



## NonoF (4. Februar 2014)

Ja, das ist auch mein Problem, mit der kürzeren Kurbel muss man halt mehr und schneller demmeln,
aber man hat nicht mehr den großen Hebel und somit weniger Druck am Knie.
Ich hab da lang mit rum gemacht, und keinen Bock mehr auf ständig Pause.


----------



## Blue729 (4. Februar 2014)

*Schaltung *
Beim Rückwärtsdrehen der Kurbel fällt auf, dass der Schaltkäfig des Schaltwerks sich vor und zurück bewegt. Kann es sein das die Kette ev. verschlissen ist und sich quasi unterschiedlich gelängt hat?

Fahre ich im größten Gang schleift der Umwerfer vorne an der Kette. Also stelle ich ihn minimal höher, dass das Schleifen aufhört. Möchte ich jetzt vorne auf das kleine Ritzel, springt der Gang nicht ein. Kann man das Problem überhaupt beseitigen?

Überhaupt habe ich das Gefühl, dass der ganze Schaltaparatismus an meinem Strive mehr schlecht als gut funktioniert. Kann es sein das die Kassette auch hinüber ist, woran würde man das merken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cadlex (4. Februar 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> *Schaltung *
> Beim Rückwärtsdrehen der Kurbel fällt auf, dass der Schaltkäfig des Schaltwerks sich vor und zurück bewegt. Kann es sein das die Kette ev. verschlissen ist und sich quasi unterschiedlich gelängt hat?
> 
> Fahre ich im größten Gang schleift der Umwerfer vorne an der Kette. Also stelle ich ihn minimal höher, dass das Schleifen aufhört. Möchte ich jetzt vorne auf das kleine Ritzel, springt der Gang nicht ein. Kann man das Problem überhaupt beseitigen?
> ...


Check mal, ob das Schaltauge verbogen ist.


----------



## D-charger (5. Februar 2014)

Hauptachse, Aluminium, 2mm Wandstärke... ich bin schwerst mehrfach begeistert...


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Februar 2014)

D-charger schrieb:


> Hauptachse, Aluminium, 2mm Wandstärke... ich bin schwerst mehrfach begeistert...



und wo ghört des teil hin?


----------



## MCdrive (5. Februar 2014)

@Boardi05 des is von der Schwinge die Achse


----------



## Der_Graue (5. Februar 2014)

@D-charger: das muss nichts heißen, es kommt immer auf die Legierung an 
Flugzeugalu 7050 z.B. hält mehr aus als Baustahl 



D-charger schrieb:


> Hauptachse, Aluminium, 2mm Wandstärke... ich bin schwerst mehrfach begeistert...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## Rick7 (7. Februar 2014)

*Update --> Tubeless bei DT Swiss Splines 
*
hat echt super einfach funktioniert! Wenn man sich beim ersten Reifen auch noch n Bischen doof anstellt,
beim Zweiten ist es dann schon Routine. Hatte erst noch ein wenig Bedenken, ob die Felgenwulst auch in
die Flanke zurückspringt, aber bei ca. 3 bar mit der Standpumpe machte es plopp 

 bin ja mal gespannt ob ich jetzt weniger Probleme habe


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre seit 1 1/2JahrenTubeless und hatte bisher null Probleme !
Kann ich nur jedem ans Herz legen...


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Februar 2014)

@All: DITO 



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 1 1/2JahrenTubeless und hatte bisher null Probleme !
> Kann ich nur jedem ans Herz legen...


----------



## Blue729 (7. Februar 2014)

*Strive KOMPLETT neu lagern:*

Wer von euch hat denn seinem Strive schonmal neue Lager verpasst?

Ich bin auf der Suche nach der Bezeichnung der Lager, hat die jemand?

Erwarten mich beim Lagerwechsel irgendwelche Überraschungen?
Wenn ich richtig nachgesehen habe dürften es ja nur 6 Lager sein+ zwei offene Lager in der Box, wo ich aber dann den Bolzen neu kaufen müsste weil die Kugeln sich mit der Zeit darauf "einlaufen".

Bei Canyon neu lagern zu lassen kommt nicht in Frage, die verbauen nur Mülllager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCdrive (7. Februar 2014)

@Blue729 das sind ganz normale industrielager


----------



## DiHo (7. Februar 2014)

auf Canyon Seite gehen und dort unter Explsionszeichnungen dein Modell und Baujahr aufrufen.
Dort kann man die Lager Bezeichnung und größe ablesen.
Aber Achtung canyon verbaut "V" Lager das sind Käfiglose Lager diese sind nicht einfach zu bekommen.
Wie alt ist denn das Rad? Erst mal schauen obs nötig ist.....


----------



## Blue729 (7. Februar 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> auf Canyon Seite gehen und dort unter Explsionszeichnungen dein Modell und Baujahr aufrufen.
> Dort kann man die Lager Bezeichnung und größe ablesen.
> Aber Achtung canyon verbaut "V" Lager das sind Käfiglose Lager diese sind nicht einfach zu bekommen.
> Wie alt ist denn das Rad? Erst mal schauen obs nötig ist.....



Ja ist nötig.
V Lager im Strive? Nicht die ganz normalen Industrielager?


----------



## MCdrive (7. Februar 2014)

2x 7902VRD
4x 61802 V-2RS
1x 61903-VRS
1x 61902-VRS

gieb einfach die zahlen in die googel suche ein die lager bekommst alle nach geschmissen.


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Februar 2014)

Kaufe dir nur Qualitäslager von SKF und Co. und nicht den Chinamist.
Die sind zwar doppelt so teuer, aber es lohnt sich.
Das V kannste vergessen, wichtig ist die *Zahl* und dann *2RS* (beidseitig abggedichtet).
Die Lager sind von den Abmaßen her alle gleich.



MCdrive schrieb:


> 2x 7902VRD
> 4x 61802 V-2RS
> 1x 61903-VRS
> 1x 61902-VRS
> ...


----------



## Blue729 (7. Februar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kaufe dir nur Qualitäslager von SKF und Co. und nicht den Chinamist.
> Die sind zwar doppelt so teuer, aber es lohnt sich.
> Das V kannste vergessen, wichtig ist die *Zahl* und dann *2RS* (beidseitig abggedichtet).
> Die Lager sind von den Abmaßen her alle gleich.





MCdrive schrieb:


> 2x 7902VRD
> 4x 61802 V-2RS
> 1x 61903-VRS
> 1x 61902-VRS
> ...



Vielen Dank.
Bin jetzt bei SKF noch nicht direkt fündig geworden. Muss mal weiter suchen.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Februar 2014)

Im Anhang findest du eine Seite aus dem SKF-Katalog mit den benötigten Lagern 



Blue729 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Bin jetzt bei SKF noch nicht direkt fündig geworden. Muss mal weiter suchen.


----------



## netsetter (8. Februar 2014)

So, heute durch Zufall auf Fotos entdeckt dass ein Kollege eines Kollegen ein Strive hat und zwar ganz in meiner Nähe, wird nächste Woche mal begutachtet, denke das wird mir die Entscheidung erleichtern!!!

Bin schon gespannt!!

8.0 gibt´s ja noch ab Lager!!!


----------



## dukester155 (8. Februar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> 8.0 gibt´s ja noch ab Lager!!!



???

D.h. bei Abholung bekommt man das Strive 8.0 noch, obwohl keine Onlinebestellung möglich ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland1 (8. Februar 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> ???
> 
> D.h. bei Abholung bekommt man das Strive 8.0 noch, obwohl keine Onlinebestellung möglich ist?



Das Strive AL8.0 ist noch verfügbar. Das Strive AL8.0 Race ist ausverkauft


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Februar 2014)

Das 8.0 gibts auch noch online.


----------



## dukester155 (8. Februar 2014)

Schade, das Race wäre interessant gewesen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Februar 2014)

Mit dem 8.0 hast du doch erst mal eine gute basis,auf der man aufbauen kann...


----------



## netsetter (9. Februar 2014)

Das 8.0 Race würde mir auch besser gefallen.....aber leider....

Hier gibt´s auch mal wieder ein Strive....2012 mit Hammerschmidt....empfehlenswert?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Februar 2014)

@*netsetter*
Das Bike ist nicht schlecht, will die HS, obwohl sie recht schwer ist nicht missen.
Nur die Crank Brothers LRS ist echt ein Blendwerk, war letztes Jahr ein WE
in Südtirol, danach konnte ich sie zu Canyon bringen, da alle Speichen (24) locker waren.
Canyon hat es aber nicht nicht auf die Reihe gebracht, sie wieder so herzurichten, wie sie
in Orginal waren 
Du findest fast auch keinen, der sich an diese Laufräder ranmacht, fast alle lassen die Finger davon 
Außerdem findest du keinen, der dir noch ordentlich Geld für die LR geben will.
Bekam Angebote um die 200 Euro 
Mein Tipp, wenn du das Rad unter 2000 bekommst ist es OK, dann kannst du dir einen vernünftigen LRS kaufen,
ansonsten lasse es sein.
Habe das gleiche Rad in Gr. L, letztes Jahr im März, neu bei Canyon für 2700 gekauft.




netsetter schrieb:


> Das 8.0 Race würde mir auch besser gefallen.....aber leider....
> 
> Hier gibt´s auch mal wieder ein Strive....2012 mit Hammerschmidt....empfehlenswert?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (9. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis, ich würde Grösse M benötigen.


----------



## netsetter (9. Februar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Das 8.0 Race würde mir auch besser gefallen.....aber leider....
> 
> Hier gibt´s auch mal wieder ein Strive....2012 mit Hammerschmidt....empfehlenswert?





dukester155 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, ich würde Grösse M benötigen.




ich wollte auch eher eure meinung hören und nicht welche grösse du brauchst tztztz


----------



## snbd84 (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Strive Gemeinde,
Wisst ihr ob man den Rahmenschutzaufkleber für`s Strive bei Canyon nachkaufen kann und wenn ja wie teuer der ca. ist? Meiner löst sich leider schon überall ab!


----------



## grobi59 (9. Februar 2014)

Kann man, kostet glaub ich ca 15 Euro plus Porto.


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Februar 2014)

Frag mal *Boardi05* denke, der hat noch einen.



snbd84 schrieb:


> Hallo Strive Gemeinde,
> Wisst ihr ob man den Rahmenschutzaufkleber für`s Strive bei Canyon nachkaufen kann und wenn ja wie teuer der ca. ist? Meiner löst sich leider schon überall ab!


----------



## snbd84 (9. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## netsetter (9. Februar 2014)

Warum kostet das 8.0 in der Schweiz einfach mal 223,-- weniger als in Deutschland oder Österreich????

Sollte es nicht eigentlich teuerer sein da außerhalb EU? Verstehe ich nicht!


----------



## hans7 (9. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,

um das Strive mehr in Richtung Tour zu bereifen, welche Reifen würdet ihr empfehlen? Habe die Originalbereifung Maxxis mit Minion und Ardent drauf. Fährt sich auf Touren....., naja am Anfang zu meinem anderen Bike mit NN Bereifung, wie ein Traktor ;-).
Liebäugel gerade mit den Conti´s TrailKing.


----------



## DiHo (9. Februar 2014)

Ich finde der dicke Albert ist von Schwalbe ist gut...


----------



## grobi59 (9. Februar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Warum kostet das 8.0 in der Schweiz einfach mal 223,-- weniger als in Deutschland oder Österreich????
> 
> Sollte es nicht eigentlich teuerer sein da außerhalb EU? Verstehe ich nicht!



Das Schweizer Bike ist 6€ teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (9. Februar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Das 8.0 Race würde mir auch besser gefallen.....aber leider....
> 
> Hier gibt´s auch mal wieder ein Strive....2012 mit Hammerschmidt....empfehlenswert?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de



Ich denke bei dem Bike kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. Wer sich riesige Schutzbleche ans Strive schraubt und noch Hörnchen an den Lenker, der hat das Bike nie artgerecht bewegt. Da würde ich mir auch bei den CB Laufrädern keine Gedanken machen. Mit der Austattung ist auch der Preisin Ordnung.


----------



## Nesium (9. Februar 2014)

@netsetter 
In der Schweiz sind es nur 8%Mwst, daher der Unterschied. Wenn ich in DE einkaufe kann ich die DE-Mwst am Zoll zurückverlangen und müsste dann in der Schweiz unsere 8% verzollen.


----------



## netsetter (9. Februar 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Das Schweizer Bike ist 6€ teurer.



2375,38 sfr gegen 2499 Euro.....


----------



## grobi59 (9. Februar 2014)

2500 € sind netto 2100 €
2786 CHF  sind netto 2580 CHF sind in € 2106


----------



## netsetter (9. Februar 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> 2500 € sind netto 2100 €
> 2786 CHF  sind netto 2580 CHF sind in € 2106



 Ach musst du denn keine Mehrwertsteuer bezahlen? *ggg*


----------



## schrabbel (9. Februar 2014)

hans7 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> um das Strive mehr in Richtung Tour zu bereifen, welche Reifen würdet ihr empfehlen? Habe die Originalbereifung Maxxis mit Minion und Ardent drauf. Fährt sich auf Touren....., naja am Anfang zu meinem anderen Bike mit NN Bereifung, wie ein Traktor ;-).
> Liebäugel gerade mit den Conti´s TrailKing.


Bin die Rubber Queen / Trail King mal auf dem Strive gefahren als 2.2er läuft schön leicht, am Hinterrad Fein. Am Vorderrad  eher wenig Grip vor allem auf lockeren Untergrund eine rutschige Angelegenheit. UST Version ca. 750 Gramm


----------



## grobi59 (9. Februar 2014)

Doch, muss jeder, aber auf den Nettopreis und da die MwSt in der Schweiz nur 8% beträgt ist das Rad dort vermeintlich günstiger. Nur kannst du es aus Deutschland nicht kaufen. 
Wenn dein Schweizer Kumpel es dir besorgt, müsstest du theoretisch beim deutschen Zoll 19% versteuern. 
Ob man das dann machen würde ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen...


----------



## D-charger (10. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit,
werde meinen Rahmen verkaufen. Wenn jemand an einem 2013er Strive Rahmen Größe L in snow forest mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz interessiert ist, bitte PM!


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Februar 2014)

*An die FOX DHX und FOX RP Fahrer im Strive:*

Hat schonmal jemand von euch das Dämpfervolumen mittels eines Spacers in der Luftkammer verringert? Wenn ja, wie sind eure Erfahrungen was das Durchsacken des Dämpfers betrifft?

(Und nein, ich meine nicht das Durchsacken wenn jemand mit seinem Strive den Bordstein auf und abfährt und meint er könne somit Aussagen über das Fahrwerk treffen, sondern bei artgerechtem Einsatz  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thislivesgood (11. Februar 2014)

hab mir die spacer gekauft für meinen rp2

durchsacken im mittleren federweg ist immernoch vorhanden troz einsatz des großen spacers...
aber eine Veränderung der endprogression ist schon spürbar...


----------



## Quiesel (11. Februar 2014)

@4Stroke: Also ich habe in meinem Float CTD von 2013 einen Spacer verbaut...als erstes habe ich den mittleren verbaut. Da hab ich nichts feststellen können. Habe jetzt den größten Spacer drinne und bei dem merke ich, dass die Progression gegen Ende hin spürbar zunimmt und ein Durchschlagen fast nicht mehr möglich ist. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich immer noch nicht den optimalen SAG fahren kann. 
Und dass bei 68kg Lebendgewicht + Ausrüstung. :S Aber immerhin rauscht der Dämpfer nicht mehr so extrem durch! ^^


----------



## Der_Graue (11. Februar 2014)

@4Stroke: der große Spacer hat deutlich was gebracht!
Die Federrate ist am Ende viel progressiver, 170 PSI bei 85 kg.

@thislivesgood: kannst du mal deine Spacer mit meiner Zeichnung
vergleichen, ob die Maße so OK sind? 
Die Maße müssten eigentlich OK sein, sie sind allerdings von 2011,
vielleicht hat sich bis Dato etwas getan.
Bitte Nachricht per PM.

Falls einer Bock / die Möglichkeit hat zu drehen, im Anhang findet ihr
die Zeichnungen von den drei Spacern 



4Stroke schrieb:


> *An die FOX DHX und FOX RP Fahrer im Strive:*
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand von euch das Dämpfervolumen mittels eines Spacers in der Luftkammer verringert? Wenn ja, wie sind eure Erfahrungen was das Durchsacken des Dämpfers betrifft?
> (Und nein, ich meine nicht das Durchsacken wenn jemand mit seinem Strive den Bordstein auf und abfährt und meint er könne somit Aussagen über das Fahrwerk treffen, sondern bei artgerechtem Einsatz  )


----------



## sirios (11. Februar 2014)

Die spacer wurden für den float entwickelt. Wenn man dem DHX eine andere kennlinie verpassen will dann sollte man die Aussenkammer ausfüllen oder noch besser die Ausgleichsbohrung  zwischen den beiden Kammern verschließen. 

@4Stroke such mal ein wenig hier rum ich hab schon ein paar Mal das Tuning des DHX ausführlich beschrieben 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Februar 2014)

Leider derzeit keine zeit mich intensiv mit tunining des dhx zu befassen daher sende ich ihn zum service und lasse gleich einen spacer einsetzen. Ist wohl möglich. Mal sehen was es bringt. Anfang März weiss ich mehr.


----------



## netsetter (12. Februar 2014)

So,  habe heute das Strive in natura gesehen, taugt mir immer noch. Nur.....im Sattelrohr war ein Beule hinten drin von der Schwinge...ist ein 12er...haben das die 14er auch noch? Ich mein das darf doch gar nicht passieren auch wenn der maximale Federweg einmal ausgenutzt wird, scheinbar eine kleine Fehlkonstruktion.

Frage: Wenn ich mir ein 8.0 bestelle kann ich da bei Canyon gleich die Luftkammer verkleinern lassen? Der Besitzer des Strive bestätigte auch dass die Kennlinie völlig linear ist.....mag nicht schon am neuen Dämpfer rumschrauben.

Und.... ein Bashguard ist wohl ein MUSS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (12. Februar 2014)

Nein, das macht Canyon nicht bei der Bestellung.

Wenn du dir das nicht zutraust, solltest du am besten kein Bike von einem Versender kaufen. Was machst du denn, wenn du mal ein defektes Teil einschicken und vorher ausbauen musst ?

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html


----------



## netsetter (12. Februar 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Nein, das macht Canyon nicht bei der Bestellung.
> 
> Wenn du dir das nicht zutraust, solltest du am besten kein Bike von einem Versender kaufen. Was machst du denn, wenn du mal ein defektes Teil einschicken und vorher ausbauen musst?
> 
> Hast Du was von "nicht zutrauen" gelesen, also ich nicht!!


----------



## Thiel (12. Februar 2014)

Und wo ist das Problem ? Es ist ja nicht verboten, es ist dein Eigentum und du verlierst keine Garantie / Gewährleistung.


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Februar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> So,  habe heute das Strive in natura gesehen, taugt mir immer noch. Nur.....im Sattelrohr war ein Beule hinten drin von der Schwinge...ist ein 12er...haben das die 14er auch noch? Ich mein das darf doch gar nicht passieren auch wenn der maximale Federweg einmal ausgenutzt wird, scheinbar eine kleine Fehlkonstruktion.






offenbar hatte er mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut, daher die Beule. Das passiert nicht wenn der Dämpfer eingebaut ist.


----------



## Quiesel (13. Februar 2014)

Falsch... Ne Macke im sattelrohr habe ich auch im eingebauten Zustand und mit Luft aufm Dämpfer hinbekommen! Boardi auch. Und boardi und ich sind beide nicht die schwersten  schon Sone leichte fehlkonstruktion ...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schrabbel (13. Februar 2014)

Möglicher Weise ist ihm mal die Schraube vom Umlenkhebel gebrochen, dann kann es nämlich schon mal ne Beule im Sitzrohr geben.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Februar 2014)

Die Delle kann man locker mit einem Ziehdorn bezeitigen 



schrabbel schrieb:


> Möglicher Weise ist ihm mal die Schraube vom Umlenkhebel gebrochen, dann kann es nämlich schon mal ne Beule im Sitzrohr geben.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Februar 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Falsch... Ne Macke im sattelrohr habe ich auch im eingebauten Zustand und mit Luft aufm Dämpfer hinbekommen! Boardi auch. Und boardi und ich sind beide nicht die schwersten  schon Sone leichte fehlkonstruktion ...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wieso geht das bei meinem Strive nicht, selbst wenn die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ist?
Oder meinst du, dir ist die Schraube vom Umlenkhebel gebrochen und daher die Delle?


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Februar 2014)

das Thema Dämpferoptimierung is wohl echt ne Endlosschleife beim Strive... 
Die Delle hatte ich damals auch mit eingebauten Dämpfer bekommen.  Das Strive ist kein schlechtes Bike, aber vom Fahrwerk einfach nicht so geworden wie es eigtl. sein sollte. Da es schon im 4. Jahr immer noch nichts sinnvolles an an Dämpferoptionen gibt, ohne trotzdem noch dies oder jenes am Dämpfer zu bemängeln/ändern zu müssen, leider echt ne Fehlkonstruktion!


----------



## Blue729 (13. Februar 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> das Thema Dämpferoptimierung is wohl echt ne Endlosschleife beim Strive...
> Die Delle hatte ich damals auch mit eingebauten Dämpfer bekommen.  Das Strive ist kein schlechtes Bike, aber vom Fahrwerk einfach nicht so geworden wie es eigtl. sein sollte. Da es schon im 4. Jahr immer noch nichts sinnvolles an an Dämpferoptionen gibt, ohne trotzdem noch dies oder jenes am Dämpfer zu bemängeln/ändern zu müssen, leider echt ne Fehlkonstruktion!



Mit dem richtigen Dämpfer Set Up läuft das Fahrwerk gut. Das hängt ja aber auch stark vom Fahrergewicht ab (durchsacken etc.). 
Mit dem Einbau den Monarch Plus RC3 läuft das Fahrwerk selbst mit der HV Kammer im Dämpfer besser. Gabs ja schon. 

Ich bin gespannt, inwiefern das Strive 2015 sich verändert.
Ich fürchte ja schon fast, es bleibt alles wie es ist nur mit 27,5" Laufrädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (13. Februar 2014)

welcher hinterbau funktioniert denn von haus aus so gut, dass er nicht getunt wird? 
etwa lv301?, lv601?, fanes?, torque?, slide?... hier im forum scheints kaum ein fully mit viel federweg zu geben, dass so optimal für alle anwender funktioniert um nicht getunt zu werden?

natürlich liest man über das strive viele versuche dies zu tun, aber für die mehrheit der biker scheints wohl ein zufriedenstellender kompromiss zu sein...


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Februar 2014)

Leider gibt es auch bei den Bikes keine EierlegendeWollMichSau 
Dafür sind wir halt zu verschieden, dem Einen passt es, dem Anderen nicht.
So is halt das Lebbe, optimiere dein Bike, bis es bei dir passt 



greg12 schrieb:


> welcher hinterbau funktioniert denn von haus aus so gut, dass er nicht getunt wird?
> etwa lv301?, lv601?, fanes?, torque?, slide?... hier im forum scheints kaum ein fully mit viel federweg zu geben, dass so optimal für alle anwender funktioniert um nicht getunt zu werden?
> 
> natürlich liest man über das strive viele versuche dies zu tun, aber für die mehrheit der biker scheints wohl ein zufriedenstellender kompromiss zu sein...


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Februar 2014)

klar gibt es überall Verbesserungsbedarf und es ist auch viel Geschmacksache. Es brauch sich auch niemand angegriffen fühlen deswegen! Habe ja geschriebn dass es kein schlechtes Bike ist  die ganzen Spacer brachten bei mir nicht wirklich viel, mit dem Vector HLR war es schon um einiges besser, fühlte sich aber immer noch nicht wirklich nach 160mm an. Das Torque läuft eigtl. von Werk aus super! lediglich haben die Leute mit dem dhx darin probleme gehabt, soweit ich es mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Februar 2014)

@FlyingLizard: fühle mich nicht angegriffen, denke, irgendwann habe ich auch ein Torque


----------



## Blue729 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich konnte mich mit dem Torque nie anfreunden und ja ich hatte selber schon welche.
Inzwischen mag sich das verbessert haben, wohl ab 2010, aber der Sitzwinkel bei meinem 2009er war ein Krampf. 
Das neue ist mir mit 180mm etwas zu abfahrtsorientiert.


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Februar 2014)

is ja wie gesagt Geschmacksache! 
Ich fahre damit auch lange Touren wie mit dem Strive. Habe jetzt aber auch wieder von der 180 Gabel auf ne 170er gewechselt und wenn der Rahmen zurückkomt, sollte ich mit neuen Teilen auf 14,5kg kommen


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Februar 2014)

14,5 kg, dass passt 
Je mehr man sich mit der Materie befasst um so mehr Optionen findet man,
an der man Spass finden könnte, ist halt die Qual der Wahl und ne Frage des Geldes was einem zur Verfügung steht 



FlyingLizard schrieb:


> is ja wie gesagt Geschmacksache!
> Ich fahre damit auch lange Touren wie mit dem Strive. Habe jetzt aber auch wieder von der 180 Gabel auf ne 170er gewechselt und wenn der Rahmen zurückkomt, sollte ich mit neuen Teilen auf 14,5kg kommen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (13. Februar 2014)

Nabend,

spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mein Strive ES 9.0 (2012) Gr.L wieder abzustoßen... Ich hatte zwar meinen Spaß damit, dennoch ist es nicht wirklich oft in Einsatz, da ich hier in meiner Wohngegend nicht wirklich oft in den Genuss komme dieses Gefährt wirklich ausreizen zu dürfen. Daher bin ich oft mit anderen Bikes unterwegs. Nachträglich habe ich noch den X-Fusion Vector HLR Air Dämpfer eingebaut. Knapp 800km habe ich mit dem Rad zurück gelegt. Als Preisvorstellung schweben mir ca. 1800€ vor. 

Falls jemand noch ein Strive sucht kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Weitere Infos und Bilder schicke ich gerne bei Interesse zu. Einfach bei mir melden. Standort ist im Mosbacher / Heilbronner Raum (Baden - Württemberg).

Grüße
Mike

Vorab schon einmal ein Musterfoto um welches Modell/Farbe es sich handelt:


----------



## netsetter (13. Februar 2014)

Hab mal bei Canyon angefragt, die Delle könne nur bei einigen Baujahren in der Grösse L "machbar" sein, gebrochen ist meinem Kollegen nichts...aber er fährt halt auch ziemlich gut downhill.

Auch auf die Frage nach durchrauschenden Hinterbauten meinten sie da sei seit de 13ern erledigt. Dann sollte das 14er ja nicht so schlecht sein???? Von der 13er Fox liest man hier ja auch nicht nur das beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (13. Februar 2014)

Canyon erzählt viel wenn der Tag lang ist! Ich würd mir das mit dem Strive gut überlegen. Mit dem Modell das mit T anfängt und mit orque aufhört hat man bergauf dieselbe Performance (kein Quatsch, ich hab ja den Vergleich!) und brauch sich bergab nicht immer so anstrengen um die Linienwahl sauber zu setzen.
Dass alle zwei 4 Wochen bei Neumond die Hinterbaudiskussion hier wieder losgeht zeigt ja, dass es da Handlungsbedarf gibt. @FlyingLizard und ich haben ja wirklich alles ausprobiert was man machen kann um aus dem Strive auch wirklich ein Enduro zu machen wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Herausgekommen war ein unnötig schwereres Bike mit nicht wirklich besseren Bergabperformance...

Augen auf beim Zweiradkauf


----------



## waldi28 (13. Februar 2014)

Weswegen fährt dann das Enduro-team mit dem Strive und nicht mit dem Torque?
Die haben ihre Rennen nur mit dem Strive oder mit dem Spectral bestritten.
So schlecht kann es wohl dann doch nicht sein.


----------



## sirios (13. Februar 2014)

Schonmal was von Marketing gehört?

Übrigens hab ich mir aber auch immer versucht genau DAS einzureden


----------



## DiHo (13. Februar 2014)

Dummes gequassel ..
lass dir keinen einreden von wegen das mit T und hört mit ourqe auf geht genauso den Berg hoch
den vergleich hat ich auch
und das Strive ist ein vollwertiges Enduro 
Was soll das ständige schlecht machen?
Bleibt doch in euerm Tourqe thread
ich kanns wirklich nicht mehr höhren


----------



## Quiesel (13. Februar 2014)

Ich hab ein 2013er...der Rahmen ist Größe L ...die Macke hab ich trotzdem hinbekommen obwohl ich schon so gut wie kein SAG fahre.
Wenn die sagen das mit dem Durchrauschen wäre seit den 2013ern erledigt sei, dann ist das kackfrech gelogen. Ich mein wenn der Hinterbau bei 73 kg fahrfertig, bei geringem SAG trotzdem noch durchschlagen kann dann stimmt da definitiv etwas nicht.
Jetzt mit dem großen Spacer gehts...
...aber muss ich auch sagen...egal ob Probleme mitm Hinterbau ...ich lieb mein Strive und würde es nicht mehr hergeben !  
...und es fährt auch wirklich gut! Bin auch schon das Torque von nem Kumpel gefahren...das fährt auch gut...aber das Strive halt auch!


----------



## sirios (13. Februar 2014)

Das Strive ist im besten Falle ein großes All Mountain aber nimmer ein vollwertiges Enduro. Dafür muss man bergab zuviel "ackern" damit die Karre in der Spur bleibt und es ist auch echt holzig für 160 mm.

Und da wir immer hoch in einem freien Land leben nehme ich mir auch weiterhin die Freiheit hier mitzudiskutieren und meinen Standpunkt bezüglich des Strives darzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (13. Februar 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> Dummes gequassel ..
> lass dir keinen einreden von wegen das mit T und hört mit ourqe auf geht genauso den Berg hoch
> den vergleich hat ich auch
> und das Strive ist ein vollwertiges Enduro
> ...


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Februar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Canyon erzählt viel wenn der Tag lang ist! Ich würd mir das mit dem Strive gut überlegen. Mit dem Modell das mit T anfängt und mit orque aufhört hat man bergauf dieselbe Performance (kein Quatsch, ich hab ja den Vergleich!) und brauch sich bergab nicht immer so anstrengen um die Linienwahl sauber zu setzen.


Dann müsstest du aber noch das Baujahr vom Torque dazu erwähnen .
Bergauf waren die Modelle bis 2009 vom Sitzwinkel her sehr bescheiden zu fahren.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Februar 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Falsch... Ne Macke im sattelrohr habe ich auch im eingebauten Zustand und mit Luft aufm Dämpfer hinbekommen! Boardi auch. Und boardi und ich sind beide nicht die schwersten  schon Sone leichte fehlkonstruktion ...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Bestätige,zwar keine beule aber man sieht ne weiße linie bei mir, einmal komplett durchegschlagen.

Grüße aus NY

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schrabbel (14. Februar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Das Strive ist im besten Falle ein großes All Mountain aber nimmer ein vollwertiges Enduro.


Das ist Quatsch! Von dir kommt in letzter Zeit wirklich nur Torque Fanboy Gequassel. Spätestens wenn
Man zum Strive ein Trailbike bewegt merkt man wie groß der Abstand zu einem "All Mountain" wirklich ist.

Man muss aber auch sagen, das das Strive hier teilweise zu sehr gelobhudelt wird. Wenn ich hier von
Einigen Leuten höre das es so gut klettert wie ein Nerve und einen so schön"verspielten" Charakter hat frage ich mich schon warum mein Strive so ganz anders ist.


----------



## Toni ES5 (14. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen,
aha, ich lese gerade ein Strive ist kein richtiges Enduro dann frag ich mich warum Canyon damit so erfolgreich Endurorennen bestreitet, kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen das die anderen Teams Canyon aus Marketinggründen vorlassen. In zahlreichen Testberichten in der Enduroklasse steht das Strive auch immer weit vorn da (ich weiß alle gekauft).
Das mit den Klettereigenschaften sehe ich auch wie schrabbel, so gut wie mein Nerve klettert es nimmer aber deutlich besser als mein Torque.
Wenn ich von klettern rede, meine ich so mal 2000 Hm.
Gerade das Strive empfinde ich als ein hervorragendes Enduro, wobei ich den Schwerpunkt auf Endurotouren lege, wo die Höhenmeter noch aus eigender Kraft zurückgelegt werden.
Ich frag mich allerdings auch ob im Torque Forum auch ständig jemand postet, dass ein
DHX doch viel besser den Berg hoch und runter fährt wie das normale Torque.


----------



## Quiesel (14. Februar 2014)

Dont Feed the troll! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## netsetter (14. Februar 2014)

Der nächste meint sicher mit dem Demo geht´s gleich gut aufwärts *Humor aus*.

Da ich derzeit ein Nerve und ein Demo habe ist das Strive sicher das richtige für mich, uphill ist sicher ein wenig schlechter als mit dem Nerve aber sicher besser als mit dem Torque.....ich habe schon einen Panzer zuhause stehen der reicht *ggg* (und will aufwärts getragen werden wenn es keinen Lift gibt).

Werde noch ein wenig überlegen....Hinterbau mit Spacern "tunen" ist wohl das kleineste Problem....ich denk das 8.0 wird´s werden.....in raw club.


----------



## netsetter (14. Februar 2014)

Hmm,  gibt es das *8.0 Race* wieder? Steht nichts mehr von *ausverkauft *auf der homepage....bzw gibt´s derzeit nur M.....kommt S auch nochmals zurück??

Wäre preislich nicht viel teurer als das 8.0 hat aber DT Swiss Laufräder (!!!) XX1 und Rockschocks Fahrwerk....und 13,2 statt 14kg.....

Was meint Ihr? Mache auch längere Touren sprich so 2000hm am Tag......

Rockshocks gegen Fox????? Meinungen?

XX1? Erfahrungen? Sorry verlesen da ist die X01 drauf.....


Vielen Dank an die Strive Gemeinde!!!!


----------



## sirios (14. Februar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Hmm,  gibt es das *8.0 Race* wieder? Steht nichts mehr von *ausverkauft *auf der homepage....bzw gibt´s derzeit nur M.....kommt S auch nochmals zurück??
> 
> Wäre preislich nicht viel teurer als das 8.0 hat aber DT Swiss Laufräder (!!!) XX1 und Rockschocks Fahrwerk....und 13,2 statt 14kg.....
> 
> ...



Also die DT Swiss Laufräder sollten ganz gut sein, man hört aber doch einiges von Problemen mit den Naben.

XX1 könnte vielleicht auf Dauer im Gebirge etwas anstrengend werden, allerdings ist es mit nem 30er Blatt vorne doch gut fahrbar.

Ich würde die Pike einer 34er Fox vorziehen. zum FloatX kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## netsetter (14. Februar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Also die DT Swiss Laufräder sollten ganz gut sein, man hört aber doch einiges von Problemen mit den Naben.
> 
> XX1 könnte vielleicht auf Dauer im Gebirge etwas anstrengend werden, allerdings ist es mit nem 30er Blatt vorne doch gut fahrbar.
> 
> Ich würde die Pike einer 34er Fox vorziehen. zum FloatX kann ich nix sagen.



Ähm X01 nicht XX1...habe mich da verlesen....macht aber vermutlich keinen großen Unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (14. Februar 2014)

Hat von euch jemand den Continental Trailking 2,4 oder 2,2 drauf? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen im Gegensatz zum Maxxis Minion und Ardent?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Februar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Das Strive ist im besten Falle ein großes All Mountain aber nimmer ein vollwertiges Enduro. Dafür muss man bergab zuviel "ackern" damit die Karre in der Spur bleibt und es ist auch echt holzig für 160 mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue729 (15. Februar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kaufe dir nur Qualitäslager von SKF und Co. und nicht den Chinamist.
> Die sind zwar doppelt so teuer, aber es lohnt sich.
> Das V kannste vergessen, wichtig ist die *Zahl* und dann *2RS* (beidseitig abggedichtet).
> Die Lager sind von den Abmaßen her alle gleich.



Um nochmal das Thema Lager aufzugreifen, was spricht gegen die Chinalager? 
SKF Lager sind sehr teuer. Von Werk aus sind auch keine hochwertigen Lager verbaut, dennoch halten sie "eine Weile". Ich erwarte ja nicht von Lagern, dass sie über Jahre hinweg halten.


Weiß jemand, ob ich für das Strive spezielles Auspresswerkzeug benötige für die Lager?
Meist ist es ja ohne spezielles Werkzeug noch machbar. Habe den Rahmen jetzt noch nicht zerlegt und wollte mir vorher mal ein paar Infos holen.


----------



## netsetter (15. Februar 2014)

Was spricht dagegen wenn die Lager jahrelang halten? Also ich würde SKF nehmen anstatt billige und öfters wechseln (zb wird ein Gewinde dadurch nicht besser...vorallem im Leichtbausektor).


----------



## Blue729 (15. Februar 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen wenn die Lager jahrelang halten? Also ich würde SKF nehmen anstatt billige und öfters wechseln (zb wird ein Gewinde dadurch nicht besser...vorallem im Leichtbausektor).



Davon hab ich nichts, bekomme alle ein zwei Jahre ein neues Rad 
Was weiterhin dagegenspricht ist halt der Preis, möchte nicht mehr zuviel in das Rad investieren.

Interessant wäre jetzt nur, wie sich der Lagerwechsel beim Strive gestaltet.


----------



## DiHo (15. Februar 2014)

Bezüglich der Lager nochmal hier eine Adresse.
http://www.bikeparts.com/categories/bike-maintenance/bearings/page11/#pN=1
Ich glaube auch nicht das Canyon minderwertige Lager einbaut.
Und die "V" Lager nehmen normalerweise um die 30% mehr Kräfte auf als ein herkömmliches Lager mit Käfig.


----------



## netsetter (16. Februar 2014)

Also bevor ich die Lager in Amerika bestelle würde ich doch die achsoteuren SKF nehmen die es um die Ecke gibt, meine in einem Beitrag gelesen zu haben dass die SKF billiger sind wie die von Canyon (von der Lieferzeit ganz zu schweigen, mein Lagerdealer ist um die Ecke).

Minderwertig ist relativ, was verbaut denn Canyon?  Hat jemand die genauen Bezeichnungen für die Lager am Hinterbau? Könnte man mal vergleichen......

Kenne es nur von der Firma Kfz&Co.

SKF, FAG und INA sind gute Lager in Indurstriequalität wobei ich SKF und FAG den INA vorziehen würde.


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Februar 2014)

Probiere bei deinem Händler um die Ecke, um den Preis zu handeln!
Arbeite in einer kleinen Maschinenbaufirma und wir bekommen 80% Rabatt, vom Normalpreis, auf die Lager!!!
Da kannste mal sehen, was die für ne Marge haben.



netsetter schrieb:


> Also bevor ich die Lager in Amerika bestelle würde ich doch die achsoteuren SKF nehmen die es um die Ecke gibt, meine in einem Beitrag gelesen zu haben dass die SKF billiger sind wie die von Canyon (von der Lieferzeit ganz zu schweigen, mein Lagerdealer ist um die Ecke).
> 
> Minderwertig ist relativ, was verbaut denn Canyon?  Hat jemand die genauen Bezeichnungen für die Lager am Hinterbau? Könnte man mal vergleichen......
> 
> ...


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn du alle 2 Jahre ein neues Bike bekommst, was kümmern dich dann die Lager?
You always get, what you pay for 



Blue729 schrieb:


> Davon hab ich nichts, bekomme alle ein zwei Jahre ein neues Rad
> Was weiterhin dagegenspricht ist halt der Preis, möchte nicht mehr zuviel in das Rad investieren.
> 
> Interessant wäre jetzt nur, wie sich der Lagerwechsel beim Strive gestaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (16. Februar 2014)

Ich habe auch gute Connections zum SKF Dealer ums Eck und nice price (bin auch in der Metall bzw Werkzeugbau-Branche tätig).

Kann auch ne Großbestellung machen wenn Ihr wollt bräuchte nur die genauen Bezeichnungen der Lager.

Naja wer alle 2 Jahre ein neues bike *bekommt *braucht sich darüber natürlich nicht zu verkopfen, meine bikes müssen länger halten kann mir das nicht leisten!!


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Februar 2014)

@DiHo:
Interessant, wo steht das mit den "V"-Lagern beschrieben, hast du einen Link dazu?

_Und die "V" Lager nehmen normalerweise um die 30% mehr Kräfte auf als ein herkömmliches Lager mit Käfig.[/quote]_


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Februar 2014)

*Schaltung, Chainsuck, Dämpferausbau...*

Ich brauche Hilfe beim Einstellen meiner Schaltung am Canyon Strive, eventuell hat der ein oder andere dasselbe Problem.
Modell: Canyon Strive 8.0 von 2012 mit Kettenführung und 2x10

Umwerfer vorne:
Stelle ich den Umwerfer so ein, dass er problemlos vom kleinen auf große Ritzel schaltet, will beim Runterschalten die Kette nicht mehr aufs kleine Ritzel.
Also wieder so eingestellt, dass ich vom großen aufs kleine Kettenblatt komme. Problem => jetzt springt die Kette aber nicht mehr vom kleinen aufs Große

WIE kann das sein? Wirklich nur eine Einstellungssache? Ich habe auch keine Lust erst 100m zu fahren bis sich der Gang eventuell mal einsetzt.

Chainsuck:
Mir hat es heute erstmals in sehr kurzen Abständen beim Schalten die Kette gefressen, aber so richtig. Ich habe mich schon eingelesen, weiß jetzt aber immer noch nicht was die Ursache sein soll. Ist es die Kettenführung, das Röllchen oder eine von Werk aus falsche Kettenlinie?


Dämpfer Ausbau:
Ist es normal, dass der Bolzen so wie die obere Schraube derart festsitzen, dass sie sich beim Lösen nur mit einem Hammer rausschlagen lassen?


----------



## Nouse2112 (16. Februar 2014)

Hi,
Ich weis das das irgendwo steht aber ich finde es gerade nicht, hab mir gerrade den X Fusion bestellt nachdem er endlich wieder lieferbar ist.
Jetzt bräucht ich die Buchsen Durchmesser war das 8X22?!? 
mfg stefan


----------



## DiHo (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt nur das mit den BX lagern auf die Schnelle gefunden....
Sind im Prinzip die gleichen wei V-Lager.
http://www.ina.de/content.ina.de/de...ollerbearings/singlerowballrollerbearings.jsp
Hab mal irgendwas von 25-30 % mehr Kräfte aufnahme gelesen.....aber ihr könnt mich jetzt mit einem nassen Handtuch erschlagen, ich finds nicht mehr.
Aber natürlich passen da auch die normalen SKF Lager rein. Die müßen dann vielleicht öfter gewechselt werden.
Funktionieren wird das auch denk ich mal.
Canyon verbaut übrigens JNK Lager aus Japan.
Ob die jetzt gut oder schlecht sind kann ich nicht sagen bei mir halten die schon das dritte Jahr.
Mache allerdings auch nicht so die riesen Sprünge wie mit einem freerider oder downhiller.


----------



## sirios (16. Februar 2014)

*@4Stroke *ich schreib hier einfach mal dazwischen

*Umwerfer vorne:*
*Stelle ich den Umwerfer so ein, dass er problemlos vom kleinen auf große Ritzel schaltet, will beim Runterschalten die Kette nicht mehr aufs kleine Ritzel.
Also wieder so eingestellt, dass ich vom großen aufs kleine Kettenblatt komme. Problem => jetzt springt die Kette aber nicht mehr vom kleinen aufs Große*

@DiHo hatte hier irgendwo mal ne ganz gute Anleitung zum Umwerfer einstellen am Strive geschrieben. Ich hatte auch selber ne Zeit lang Probleme damit. Nachdem der Umwerfer aber dann sauber eingestellt war, war Ruhe. 

*WIE kann das sein? Wirklich nur eine Einstellungssache? Ich habe auch keine Lust erst 100m zu fahren bis sich der Gang eventuell mal einsetzt.*

*Chainsuck:*
*Mir hat es heute erstmals in sehr kurzen Abständen beim Schalten die Kette gefressen, aber so richtig. Ich habe mich schon eingelesen, weiß jetzt aber immer noch nicht was die Ursache sein soll. Ist es die Kettenführung, das Röllchen oder eine von Werk aus falsche Kettenlinie?*

Da scheiden sich die Geister. Angeblich liegt es an der Führung und der Rolle, sowie dem Abstand etc. Abhilfe schafft aber auch (angeblich) der Umstieg auf ein Shadow+ Schaltwert (sofern nicht schon vorhanden)

*Dämpfer Ausbau:*
*Ist es normal, dass der Bolzen so wie die obere Schraube derart festsitzen, dass sie sich beim Lösen nur mit einem Hammer rausschlagen lassen?*

Also an der Klemmung unten kann der Bolzen schonmal etwas fester sitzen. Die Schraube oben ging bei mir immer butterweich raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (16. Februar 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Davon hab ich nichts, bekomme alle ein zwei Jahre ein neues Rad
> Was weiterhin dagegenspricht ist halt der Preis, möchte nicht mehr zuviel in das Rad investieren.
> 
> Interessant wäre jetzt nur, wie sich der Lagerwechsel beim Strive gestaltet.[/qu
> ...


----------



## netsetter (16. Februar 2014)

Ich suche auch neue Adoptiveltern


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Februar 2014)

INA-Lager sind mit die teuersten Lager die du bekommen kannst, da meistens Speziallager!
Wir setzen z.B ZKLN-Lager von INA ein, wo das Stück nur 149€ kostet 
Die nehmen radiale- sowie auch axiale Kräfte auf.
Solange die Lager nicht in China gefertigt sind, hätte ich keine Probleme damit sie einzusetzen.
Lager aus Japan sind voll OK 



DiHo schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nur das mit den BX lagern auf die Schnelle gefunden....
> Sind im Prinzip die gleichen wei V-Lager.
> http://www.ina.de/content.ina.de/de...ollerbearings/singlerowballrollerbearings.jsp
> Hab mal irgendwas von 25-30 % mehr Kräfte aufnahme gelesen.....aber ihr könnt mich jetzt mit einem nassen Handtuch erschlagen, ich finds nicht mehr.
> ...


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Februar 2014)

Schon mal mit Arbeit probiert? 



netsetter schrieb:


> Ich suche auch neue Adoptiveltern


----------



## DiHo (16. Februar 2014)

mach ich doch schon die ganze Zeit..
ist aber soooooooooo anstrengend ...und hält auch noch vom mountainbiken ab
Und die Familie frisst mir die Haare vom Kopf


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Februar 2014)

Dann machste was verkehrt 



DiHo schrieb:


> mach ich doch schon die ganze Zeit..
> ist aber soooooooooo anstrengend ...und hält auch noch vom mountainbiken ab
> Und die Familie frisst mir die Haare vom Kopf


----------



## DiHo (16. Februar 2014)

Stimmt....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Februar 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Davon hab ich nichts, bekomme alle ein zwei Jahre ein neues Rad
> 
> 
> > Alle 2 Jahre wäre mir auch eindeutig zu lang


----------



## Nesium (16. Februar 2014)

Alle zwei Jahre sind definitiv zu lange, mein neues ist bestellt und kommt ende April


----------



## sirios (16. Februar 2014)

Und? Was wird's?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesium (16. Februar 2014)

Aber behalte mein Strive


----------



## Nesium (16. Februar 2014)

Ein Radon Slide Carbon 8.0 SE. Brauche noch was leichteres, die Kraft lässt nach


----------



## sirios (16. Februar 2014)

Interessant. Carbon statt Kondition 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Februar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> *@4Stroke *ich schreib hier einfach mal dazwischen
> 
> *Umwerfer vorne:*
> *Stelle ich den Umwerfer so ein, dass er problemlos vom kleinen auf große Ritzel schaltet, will beim Runterschalten die Kette nicht mehr aufs kleine Ritzel.
> ...




Die derzeit einzige Lösung die ich sehe, ich schmeiße den 2fach Antrieb runter ich steige auf 1fach um.
Müsste dann halt hinten noch die Übersetzung ändern. 

Kann ich dann eigentlich die Kettenführung von Canyon weiter verwenden, wenn ich auf 1fach umrüste?


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Februar 2014)

Wie, willst du das mittleres Kettenblatt weg lassen und nur kleines und großes Kettenrad fahren 
Wofür soll das Gut sein, dicke Beine?
Oder habe ich das Ganze irgendwie mistverstanden?




4Stroke schrieb:


> Die derzeit einzige Lösung die ich sehe, ich schmeiße den 2fach Antrieb runter ich steige auf 1fach um.
> Müsste dann halt hinten noch die Übersetzung ändern.
> 
> Kann ich dann eigentlich die Kettenführung von Canyon weiter verwenden, wenn ich auf 1fach umrüste?


----------



## sirios (17. Februar 2014)

Also man kann ganz einfach bei ner 2fach Kurbel das kleine Blatt rauswerfen und das große gegen ein 32er oder auch 30er (z.B. Narrow Wide von RaceFace ersetzen). Hinten kann man dann bei der Kassette das 17er oder 15er entfernen und hinter die Kassette ein 42er (entweder aus dem Forum hier oder die neuen kommerziellen Lösungen) packen. Schon hat man nen 1x10 Antrieb mit einer 11-42er Kassette. Ich fahr schon ne ganze Weile so rum und es taugt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Ling_Ling (17. Februar 2014)

Werbung 

Für die, welche mit ihrem Dämpfer im Strive unzufrieden sind....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/332239-fox-racing-shox-fox-dhx-rc4

Mfg
Ling_Ling


----------



## thislivesgood (17. Februar 2014)

weil ich keinen coil Dämpfer will aber trotzdem nicht beim rp2 trotz luftkammertuning  bleiben will mal die frage in die runde welchen tune der monarch plus (Größe der luftkammer, compression und reverb tune) hat ??


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Februar 2014)

200x50 für´n Strive, vergess es 



Ling_Ling schrieb:


> Werbung
> 
> Für die, welche mit ihrem Dämpfer im Strive unzufrieden sind....
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Februar 2014)

Sodale, ich sag dann mal leise Adieu zu meinem Strive  Bin auf der Suche nach einem leichteren Gefährt... Vielleicht werd ich mir einmal das Spectral etwas genauer anschauen. Ich such irgendwie etwas "agileres"... 

Falls jemand noch ein Strive sucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/332382-canyon-strive-es-9-0-2012-gr-l-x-fusion-vector-hlr-air

Dem Rest noch viel Spaß mit dem Strive!

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Ling_Ling (17. Februar 2014)

@BlackLupo 
Genau der Dämpfer war seid 2011 in meinem Strive.... scheint also doch zu klappen


----------



## sirios (17. Februar 2014)

Mit nem 7 mm zu kurzem Dämpfer verschenkt man aber im Strive bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:2,8 satte 19,6 mm Federweg. Sorry aber das  mag funktioniert haben macht aber leider Null Sinn das auch so zu machen und den Hinterbau auf 140mm zu beschneiden...


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Februar 2014)

Ling_Ling schrieb:


> @BlackLupo
> Genau der Dämpfer war seid 2011 in meinem Strive.... scheint also doch zu klappen



Warste damit auch zufrieden?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Februar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Mit nem 7 mm zu kurzem Dämpfer verschenkt man aber im Strive bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:2,8 satte 19,6 mm Federweg. Sorry aber das  mag funktioniert haben macht aber leider Null Sinn das auch so zu machen und den Hinterbau auf 140mm zu beschneiden...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



War auch meine Vermutung...


----------



## Ling_Ling (17. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte vorher einen mit 57 Hub drinne, die Konsequenz war dass der SAG Monitor über die 100% marke an den Rahmen geschlagen ist.
Mit dem 50er ging das besser, ohne Feder konnte ich ihn sauber auf 100% bringen und hatte nie das Gefühl hinten zu lahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (17. Februar 2014)

Genau das ist der Punkt: ohne Feder geht das. Aber mit Feder schlangen die Windungen deutlich früher aufeinander. Aber das Strive ist auch nicht für Coil Dämpfer gedacht. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Februar 2014)

Warum haben denn jetzt alles Strives Dämpfer mit 200x57 mm 



Ling_Ling schrieb:


> @BlackLupo
> Genau der Dämpfer war seid 2011 in meinem Strive.... scheint also doch zu klappen


----------



## sirios (17. Februar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Warum haben denn jetzt alles Strives Dämpfer mit 200x57 mm



Hä? Hatten die doch schon immer...


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Februar 2014)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Sodale, ich sag dann mal leise Adieu zu meinem Strive  Bin auf der Suche nach einem leichteren Gefährt... Vielleicht werd ich mir einmal das Spectral etwas genauer anschauen. Ich such irgendwie etwas "agileres"...
> 
> Falls jemand noch ein Strive sucht:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/332382-canyon-strive-es-9-0-2012-gr-l-x-fusion-vector-hlr-air
> ...



Agiler den Berg runter wirste dich schwer tun was zu finden, das Strive ist da schon sehr verspielt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Februar 2014)

Geht mir nicht hauptsächlich um verspielter den Berg runter... da hat mir das Strive schon Spass gemacht. Momentan brauch ich halt auch nicht wirklich die 160mm Federweg. Zumindest nicht in der Häufigkeit dass es Sinn machen würde. Deshalb...


----------



## Nesium (17. Februar 2014)

Habe mir mit dem Radon Slide 8.0SE Carbon 650B 160mm vorne und hinten ein leichteres bestellt, aber erst ab KW18 lieferbar. Brauche auch ein leichteres für meine längeren oder mehrtäger Touren und das Strive wird fürs gröbere herhalten müssen.


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Februar 2014)

Genau dass, wollte ich damit sagen 



sirios schrieb:


> Hä? Hatten die doch schon immer...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Cash48727 (18. Februar 2014)

@MoeOdenwald 
Wie warst du denn mit dem Vector im Strive zufrieden? 
Denke gerade auch über den Dämpfer nach, weil der rp23 trotz meiner bescheidenen 75kg und größtem spacer immernoch durch den mittleren Federweg rauschst!


----------



## Nouse2112 (18. Februar 2014)

Hab mir gestern den Vector HLR bestellt hoffe mal das er die Woche noch kommt


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Februar 2014)

Ich war mit dem Vector sehr zurfrieden. Ich konnte den Federweg mit 110kg komplett fertiges Fahrergewicht deutlich besser nutzen ohne durch den Federweg durchzurauschen. Auch war das Fahrwerk trotzdem noch sensibel. Ich persönlich hab dies als deutliche Verbesserung empfunden. Auch hat man Änderungen an der Einstellung deutlich gespürt... Diesen Eindruck hatte ich beim RP23 nicht so ausgeprägt.

Das fehlende Propedal hat mich auch nicht wirklich gestört.

Der Einbau ist unproblematisch, du musst nur aufpassen das du den Ventildeckel am Piggy entfernst... dieser Könnte sonst an der Umlenkung streifen. Geht hier recht eng zu.

Gruss
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Februar 2014)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern den Vector HLR bestellt hoffe mal das er die Woche noch kommt


 
Viel Spass damit! Auch hier bitte nicht vergessen den Deckel am Ventil vom Piggy zu entfernen.


----------



## 4Stroke (18. Februar 2014)

Welche Kurbelarmlänge ist serienmäßig am Strive verbaut, 170 oder 175?

Weiß jemand wo man eine SLX Kurbel bekommt OHNE Kettenblätter, also nur die Arme?

Passt die Kettenführung der 2014er Strive Modelle auch an die Vorgänger (2012)?


----------



## Cash48727 (18. Februar 2014)

@MoeOdenwald Danke!

Bis jetzt hab ich noch nix bestellt! 
Bin noch unschlüssig!
Vector hlr Air oder Monarch plus!? Oder noch weiter am Fox rumtunen? 
Für meine hometrails reicht der Fox jetzt so gerade. Aber es soll dieses Jahr noch in deutlich härtere Gefilde gehen und ich beführchte, dass ich dort nicht wirklich Spaß haben werde!


----------



## 4Stroke (18. Februar 2014)

Cash48727 schrieb:


> @MoeOdenwald Danke!
> 
> Bis jetzt hab ich noch nix bestellt!
> Bin noch unschlüssig!
> ...



Monarch RT3 wirst du in 200x57 nicht finden, offenbar nie lieferbar.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Februar 2014)

hat des schon mal jemand probiert??

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-260-p.asp


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Februar 2014)

Cash48727 schrieb:


> @MoeOdenwald Danke!
> 
> Bis jetzt hab ich noch nix bestellt!
> Bin noch unschlüssig!
> ...


 

Ist wohl auch eine "unendliche Geschichte" welche hier immer wieder auftaucht. Hab das Ganze auch nur als stiller Beobachter verfolgt. Wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt wird man hierzu einiges im Forum finden. FlyingLizard hatte den auch Vector HLR Air auch in seinem Strive drin und dazu auch einen Bericht geschrieben. Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Bericht auch noch ein wenig in deiner Entscheidungsfindung


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Februar 2014)

sry Doppelpost...


----------



## Nouse2112 (18. Februar 2014)

Beim Strive haste unten das Lage direkt am Rahmen sitzten also vom Steuersatz! und der hat so nen doofes Maß! glaub 57, irgendwas


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Februar 2014)

Zum Vector steht auch bisschen was in meinem Album. Den Vector werde ich mir wohl sogar wieder für mein aktuelles Bike nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. Februar 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Zum Vector steht auch bisschen was in meinem Album. Den Vector werde ich mir wohl sogar wieder für mein aktuelles Bike nehmen.


 
 ... Wie empfindest du eigentlich das Tourentauglichkeit im Verhältnis zum Strive? Was hast du für ein Gesamtgewicht? Mit der Hammerschmidt ist ja das Strive auch fast ein Panzer... Ein netter Torque Fahrer hatte mich dort auch schon überholt am Berg und wir sind so ins reden gekommen. Das Torque war auch gefühlt leichter... War damals schon etwas frustrierend  ... Oki, der Schmalz in den Beinen spielt auch eine Rolle... denke aber nicht das ich der langsamste bin.

Sodale, genug gejammert


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Februar 2014)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Beim Strive haste unten das Lage direkt am Rahmen sitzten also vom Steuersatz! und der hat so nen doofes Maß! glaub 57, irgendwas





undetaker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Schau mal auf http://www.reset-racing.de/ da sind die einzelnen Standards gut erklärt.
> ZS steht für Zero Stack, das bedeutet die Schale Sitz im Steuerrohr, IS steht für intigrated Stack oder sowas.
> ...




hier steht 44 und 52, hab aber selber nie nachgemessen

mit dem hier als SET4 könnte es ja klappen, das Strive hat ja 125mm steuerrohrlänge

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-260-p.asp


----------



## 4Stroke (18. Februar 2014)

Leider kann ich zZ nicht nachmessen, bräuchte mal ganz schnell die *Kurbelarmlänge* vom Strive 

170 oder 175mm


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Februar 2014)

@MoeOdenwald:
Also eigtl. stellte ich mir das Tourenfahren mit dem torque schlimmer vor. Mit den anfangs 15,9 kg inkl. 180er Fox Van konnte ich aber trotzdem lange touren fahren.
Rodalben ging auch komplett damit, allerdings war ich total am ende danach 

Da ich halt mehr tourenmäßig unterwegs bin, hab ich wieder ne lyrik bekommen, ne leichtere kurbel und dürfte dann bei 14,5kg liegen.dadurch wird sich noch besser fahren lassen! Auf Zeit fahr ich aber eh nicht.... Kann aber erst genaueres sagen wenn mein rahmen vom entlacken kommt

@4Stroke:
Die wirst wohl nicht neu ohne Kettenblätter bekommen. Hab mir eine hier im Bikemarkt geschossen ohne Kb. Die müsste 175mm haben


----------



## Tier (18. Februar 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Leider kann ich zZ nicht nachmessen, bräuchte mal ganz schnell die *Kurbelarmlänge* vom Strive
> 
> 170 oder 175mm



175mm bei Größe L.
Kann sein das es bei Größe S nur 170mm sind.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Februar 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Leider kann ich zZ nicht nachmessen, bräuchte mal ganz schnell die *Kurbelarmlänge* vom Strive
> 
> 170 oder 175mm



Laut Homepage sinds 170, steht halt so in der Geometrietabelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (18. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## keer3405 (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo an die Strive-Gemeinschaft,
seit wenigen kann ich mich glücklicher Strive Besitzer nennen  Habe einen Strive ES Rahmen, Modelljahr 2011 gebraucht bekommen.

Ich hab jedoch leider Probleme mit dem Einbau/Einstellung vom Umwerfer.
Als Uwmerfer wählte ich einen XT E-Type M785 ( http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-E-2--10-fach.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=xt e-type 785 ), welche ich zusammen mit dem passenden Shimano Adapter E66-11 angebracht habe.

Nun zum Problem. Beim Einstellen des Umwerfers musste ich feststellen, das der Umwerfer nicht weit genug an den Rahmen zurück geht. Der Schaltkäfig bleibt am Adapter hängen (siehe Bild). Das bedeutet im leichtesten Gang (vorne kleinste Ritzel, hinten größtes Ritzel) schleift die Kette an der Innenseite des Umwerfers.
Hat jmd. dieses Problem schon einmal gehabt, bzw. was hab ich falsch gemacht oder missachtet? Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar

Besten Dank und viele Grüße
Kevin


----------



## b4bba (18. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute mal ne Frage,

hab vor kurzem ein Canyon Strive von 2012 erworben, ich werd's wohl leider erst Anfang nächster Woche bekommen, ein Frage beschäftigt mich nun aber schon die ganze Zeit.

Das Strive "hatte" 2012 und "hat" nach den Fotos des aktuellen Modells immernoch im Rahmen vorne jeweils links und rechts eine Öffnung für innenliegende Schaltzüge.
Warum ist nur der Zug des Hinteren Schaltwerks von Canyon innenverlegt und der der Hammerschmidt nicht?


----------



## keer3405 (18. Februar 2014)

Das liegt an der Hammerschmidt. Die Leitung würde bei innenverlegter Wahl nicht mehr an die Hammerschmidt passen.


----------



## airfloh46 (19. Februar 2014)

@Nouse2112 
Ich hab mir gestern auch den Vector HLR bestellt.
Kannst du mir die Buchsenmaße sagen, ich kann im Moment nich nachmessen weil ich in Nigeria auf Montage bin.
Flying Lizard meinte 22,0x8


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Februar 2014)

Weil du dann einen ganz kurzen Bogen hast, der sich nachteilig aufs Schalten auswirkt.
Einfach mal gucken, dann beantwortet sich die Frage von selbst.



b4bba schrieb:


> Hey Leute mal ne Frage,
> 
> hab vor kurzem ein Canyon Strive von 2012 erworben, ich werd's wohl leider erst Anfang nächster Woche bekommen, ein Frage beschäftigt mich nun aber schon die ganze Zeit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Februar 2014)

Die Distanzstücke sind oben wie unten gleich.
Denke es war Ø8 x 22,2 mm.



airfloh46 schrieb:


> @Nouse2112
> Ich hab mir gestern auch den Vector HLR bestellt.
> Kannst du mir die Buchsenmaße sagen, ich kann im Moment nich nachmessen weil ich in Nigeria auf Montage bin.
> Flying Lizard meinte 22,0x8


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. Februar 2014)

jo hat ich schn gefunden 22,2 X 8,0 hatte dann das datum gesucht wo ich schon mal mit Reset geschrieben hatte und da hat ich das im Forum gefunden! Dämpfer ist auch schon bestellt und kurze zeit später war er gleich wieder ausverkauft!


----------



## Cash48727 (19. Februar 2014)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> jo hat ich schn gefunden 22,2 X 8,0 hatte dann das datum gesucht wo ich schon mal mit Reset geschrieben hatte und da hat ich das im Forum gefunden! Dämpfer ist auch schon bestellt und kurze zeit später war er gleich wieder ausverkauft!



Zum Leidwesen der unentschlossenen!! 
Naja, vllt hab ich ja Glück und der ist bis zum Sommer nochmal lieferbar!


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. Februar 2014)

Hab seit Okt. drauf gewartet! :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (19. Februar 2014)

In der Schweiz gibts noch einen... verschicken aber leider nicht ins Ausland...

http://www.rennshop.ch/index.asp?Language=DE&shopaction=Product&ID=43093


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. Februar 2014)

hat einer von euch schonmal ein Gleitlager statt diesem Nadellager eingebaut?


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Februar 2014)

Ja, habe ich schon gemacht.
Hatte Igus-Gleitlager genommen, sind aber Mist, sie verformen sich durch den hohen Flächendruck
und müssen jedes Jahr erneuert werden.
Abgedichtete Nadellager find ich besser.



Nouse2112 schrieb:


> hat einer von euch schonmal ein Gleitlager statt diesem Nadellager eingebaut?


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. Februar 2014)

Hast du die Lager nummer?!?
Also vom Nadellager? Oder vllt alle Lagernr. vom Hinterbau?!?


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Februar 2014)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Hast du die Lager nummer?!?
> Also vom Nadellager? Oder vllt alle Lagernr. vom Hinterbau?!?



Findest du bei Canyon auf der Homepage, oder aber zwei drei....Seiten zurück.


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. Februar 2014)

Meinst die Zeichnungen die hab ich auch komm damit nicht so ganz klar weil die INA lager meist andere nummern haben! :-(


----------



## netsetter (19. Februar 2014)

Hm, sind Rollenlager nicht besser als Gleitlager? ok unter gewissen Umständen mögen Gleitlager sinnvoller sein wenn eine Ölpumpe vorhanden ist, aber hier sehe ich Rollenlager definitiv als besser!!!


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Februar 2014)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Meinst die Zeichnungen die hab ich auch komm damit nicht so ganz klar weil die INA lager meist andere nummern haben! :-(



Ein paar Seiten zurück findest du die Bezeichnung des Nadellagers als auch alle Lagerbezeichnungen für den Hinterbau. Wurde letztens diskutiert.


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. Februar 2014)

also hab jetzt schon nen paar mal geschaut!  Entweder ich überflieg das immer oder ich bin zu dumm :-D ..... Ich find es nicht :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airfloh46 (19. Februar 2014)

@Nouse2112 
Dann hast du mir wahrscheinlich den letzten vor der Nase weggeschnappt 
Meine Bestellung wurde heute wieder storniert weil für den letzten Dämper zwei Bestellungen fast gleichzeitig eingegangen sind und der Kollege mit der Bearbeitung schneller war
Naja beim nächsten mal klappts dann hoffentlich


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. Februar 2014)

naja ich hat ihn Sonntag schon bestellt hab aus nen dummen zufall geschaut und da stand das da! Und da hab ich nicht mehr lange überlegt! :-D 
Schick dir nen Bild wie er aussieht vllt hilft das! :-D


----------



## DiHo (19. Februar 2014)

@keer3405

Ich glaube der Umwerfer wird so nicht passen. Obwohl der an den neueren Strive dran ist 
Zum Vergleich mal den FD M780 A-E 3 x 10 anschauen der hat diese runde Ausformung.
Ob man aber mit den Anschlagschrauben auf zweifach einstellen kann weiß ich leider nicht.
Aber es war schon mal ein Thema im ersten Teil des Strive thread.
Dort ging es um verschiedene Halteplatten und Uwerfer mit den entsprechenden Lösungen.
Vielleicht muß da die Platte nachgearbeitet werden oder es gibt noch eine andere Platte.
Ist schon seltsam....ich hab den slx FD M665 dran (von 2011)


----------



## DiHo (19. Februar 2014)

@keer3405

Ich glaube das die Bezeichgnung E 66-11 auf der Halteplatte die Modellreihe des Umwerfers (in dem Fall shimano 66X) und das Baujahr angibt.
Ich meine auch das bei den 2011 ab dem 8.0 Model Sram verbaut war.
Es gibt auch noch eine Halteplatte mit der Bezeichnung EI 02-12 ab dem 12er Baujahr mit der müßte ja dann der XT Umwerfer passen.
Vielleicht kann mal einer mit einem 12er oder 13er Strive mal nachsehen...


Das sah dann so aus:


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. Februar 2014)

Für den Sram brauchste ne extra Platte!! Hab ich au gebraucht und geholt muss ich mal Freitag meine Kurbel mit rausholen! Wichtig ist auch das du den S3 hast!!


----------



## DiHo (20. Februar 2014)

oder die E66-11 Platte einfach umarbeiten und das Stück das hindert weg schneiden oder Feilen dann müßte das auch passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (20. Februar 2014)

Schaff es leider erst Freitag hab zwar das 12er Strive aber dürfte ja nicht viel anders sein!


----------



## keer3405 (20. Februar 2014)

Servus zusammen.

besten dank für eure Hilfe. habe mich mal mit Canyon in Verbindung gesetzt. liegt an der Platte. Entweder Pfeilen oder neue Platte.

vielen Dank für eure Mühe.  Dann kann ich endlich bald mit dem Strive durchstarten!


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. Februar 2014)

So da ist er hehe. Moin wird er eingebaut und mal ne runde gedreht


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Februar 2014)

sehr geil! 
meiner kommt auch gleich


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. Februar 2014)

Hast du die buchsen für unten vom Fox dämpfer genommen? Wo du den im Strive hattest?


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Februar 2014)

ich hatte die originelan genommen. Nur das Nadellager musst du auspressen...


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. Februar 2014)

Jo weil hat mich gerade gefragt wie ich das unten mit der Buchse machen soll  Hast du schon mal nen Einstellungstip?!?
Für 110kg?


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Februar 2014)

das kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. Februar 2014)

naja dann muss ich die Pumpe diie erste zeit wieder mitnehmen hoffentlich passt das alles mit der Umlenkung.


----------



## dirtmag (20. Februar 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Weil du dann einen ganz kurzen Bogen hast, der sich nachteilig aufs Schalten auswirkt.
> Einfach mal gucken, dann beantwortet sich die Frage von selbst.



Das geht schon: Mit Nokonzügen und der Hammercommander Zugführung. Hab ich selbst problemlos ein Jahr so gefahren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Februar 2014)

Gudde an die Strive Gemeinde, 

ich hab da mal eine Frage: Kann ich bei meinem Strive 8.0 2013er Bj. eigentlich auch ein 
Shimano XT / SLX / LX Innenlager SM-BB70 Hollowtech II verbauen ? Funzt das mit der e.thirteen TRS 2 Fach Kurbel ? Wenn einer ne Idee hat, wär ich dankbar. Gruß aus dem Taunus


----------



## Fuzzyhead (20. Februar 2014)

nein, die trs hat eine 30mm achse, die hollowtechs II nur 24mm


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Februar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. D.h. sowas müsste dann passen ? 
e*thirteen BSA DH Innenlager  oder sowas 
Race Face BSA30 Innenlager Modell 2014
Viele Grüße aus dem Taunus


----------



## Fuzzyhead (20. Februar 2014)

beide passen, ich persönlich hab wieder die originale verbaut (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/e-thirteen-xc-bsa-threaded-bottom-bracket/rp-prod82797)


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe !


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. Februar 2014)

Soo drin ist et leider wetter sucks kleine testrunde war richtig geil kein durchschlagen mehr


----------



## Blue729 (21. Februar 2014)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Soo drin ist et leider wetter sucks kleine testrunde war richtig geil kein durchschlagen mehr



Ein Dämpfer kann auch mal durchschlagen, und nur wenn ein Dämpfer mal durchschlägt ist das Fahrwerk gleich nicht schlecht.
Ich kann die Luftkammer meines Dämpfers auch auf ein minimum verkleinern und via Shims die Durckstufe erhöhen, habe dann vielleicht keinen Durchschlag mehr aber im Endeffekt ein super unsensibles Fahrwerk.

Viel interessanter wäre es daher, wie der Dämpfer im mittleren Federwegsbereich arbeitet wo das Strive mit manchen Dämpfer gerne mal zum durchrauschen neigt (und nein, durchrauschen bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig durchschlag).


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich konnt mein strive im srand durch wippen durch schlage! Dämpfer war auf max aufgepumpt!
So das verhalten von dem dämpfer ist wesentlich besser.


----------



## Blue729 (21. Februar 2014)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Ich konnt mein strive im srand durch wippen durch schlage! Dämpfer war auf max aufgepumpt!
> So das verhalten von dem dämpfer ist wesentlich besser.



Was, wie schwer bist du?
Ich wiege fahrfertig an die 100kg und bekomme das def. nicht hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich 110 Kg hab aber auch den RP23 aus den 2012 7.0!
Der X Fusion macht das weiche Fahrwerk echt cremiger! Mit dem RP hat ich nur sorgen konnt machen was ich will ging gleich durch! 
Das Problem hatten aber noch nen paar mehr! 
Werd moin mal ne Trail Runde donnern wenn es nicht wieder Regnet wie aus Eimern!


----------



## Shabba (21. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab mein RP 23 mit der CD Spindel Version die kleine Luftkammer und dem slebstgedrehten großen Spacer die große Luftkammer verkleinert. Hat einiges gebracht meiner Ansicht nach mir reichts mit 80Kg Leergewicht aus.


----------



## -Chris84- (23. Februar 2014)

Sagt mal mein Strive 2013 hat eine Stealt reveb Sattelstütze , ich würde sie gern entlüften finde aber nur die Schaube am Hebel der am Lenker ist. In dem Video zum entlüften ist aber noch eine am Sattel! Die finde ich aber nicht  . Kann man das ganze System auch nur vom Hebel aus entlüften , das Entlüftungsset würde ja mit geliefert .


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. Februar 2014)

An der stütze ist auch ne kleine schraube, die muss da sein sonst geht das auch nicht mit entlüften.


----------



## DiHo (24. Februar 2014)

Guckst du hier.
Direkt unter der Sattel Befestigung
Oder aber die ist im Rahmen and der Haltemutter der Ölleitung am unteren Ende der Sattelstütze, weil ja bei der Stealth das Steuerventil unten ist


----------



## Quiesel (24. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab mal mit reset Racing bzgl des Vector hlr Air telefoniert... Man kann da schriftlich die Bestellung reingeben und je mehr bestellen desto wahrscheinlicher wird's dass ne neue charge in Auftrag geht. Also ich hab mal einen vorbestellt... 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (24. Februar 2014)

Nenn bitte mal die Telefon-Nr von Reset-Racing 



Quiesel schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal mit reset Racing bzgl des Vector hlr Air telefoniert... Man kann da schriftlich die Bestellung reingeben und je mehr bestellen desto wahrscheinlicher wird's dass ne neue charge in Auftrag geht. Also ich hab mal einen vorbestellt...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quiesel (24. Februar 2014)

0511-47320440 / [email protected]


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. Februar 2014)

Hat ich auch so gemacht! Aber als sie da waren hat auch keiner bescheid gegen....


----------



## Quiesel (24. Februar 2014)

Lol ! Was ein Schrott! Hab mit'm Chef gesprochen... Wahrscheinlich wünscht er sich dass das so in seinem Laden läuft  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. Februar 2014)

Sag icj doch kannst immer nur schauen ob er da ist oder nicht.
Bin heut ne runde gefahren ist nen unterschied wie tag und nacht.
Also kann den dämpfer nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Februar 2014)

Frage an die Profis hier. Das Strive Race hat ja den Monarch+ mit LL Tuning, was ändert sich zu einem MM Tuning? Ist der Dämpfer zu weich für das Strive?


----------



## -Chris84- (24. Februar 2014)

Danke , für den Hinweis da bei mir wirklich keine Schraube zusehen ist wird sie wohl am Ende der Sattelstange sein das ist in den Videos leider nicht zu sehn  , die. Leitungen sind ja innenliegend aber vom. Prinzip her wird das dann genau so gemacht ??


----------



## sirios (24. Februar 2014)

@Boardi05 da ändert sich die Geschwindigkeit der Druckstufe und der Zugstufe. Ob man jetzt M oder L als Druckstufentune hat ist etwas Geschmackssache ob man es sanft wie ein Sofa möchte mit der Gefahr eines "etwas unterdämpftem" Hecks oder sportlich straff. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass als Zugstufe L zu wenig Bandbreite bietet! Die Zugstufe könnte damit deutlich zu langsam sein, M ist da sicherlich besser.
Hoffe das hilft Dir.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Februar 2014)

Danke für die info


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Februar 2014)

Die "härte" an sich und die Endprogression hängen also nicht unbedingt mit den zwei Buchstaben ab? Hat man bei einem MM nicht die größere Gefahr duchrzuschlagen als bei einem LL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (24. Februar 2014)

Indirekt doch. Die Buchstaben stehen für die unterschiedlichen Shimstacks die bei den jeweiligen Tunes verbaut werden. Natürlich beeinflusst ein anderer Shimstack auch das letzte Drittel des Federwegs.

Im übrigen ist die Abfolge bei RS: L=low, M=medium und H=high. Demnach dämpft M mehr als L.


----------



## Nesium (24. Februar 2014)

Ich habe seit kurzem den Monarch+ mit Tune M verbaut und der fährt sich wirklich gut. Hatte vorher auch den Float X getestet, war auch nicht übel, hatte sogar den noch strafferen lockout. Aber das verhalten vom Monarch+ gefällt mir im ganzen doch wesentlich besser, da gibts bei mir im mittleren Federbereich auch kein durchfallen, wenn man das so sagen kann. War aber auch beim Float X noch vertretbar.


----------



## Nesium (24. Februar 2014)

Ich habe seit kurzem den Monarch+ mit Tune M verbaut und der fährt sich wirklich gut. Hatte vorher auch den Float X getestet, war auch nicht übel, hatte sogar den noch strafferen lockout. Aber das verhalten vom Monarch+ gefällt mir im ganzen doch wesentlich besser, da gibts bei mir im mittleren Federbereich auch kein durchfallen, wenn man das so sagen kann. War aber auch beim Float X noch vertretbar.


----------



## DiHo (24. Februar 2014)

@-Chris84- 
Ich denke mal wird gleich sein.


----------



## waldi28 (25. Februar 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Ich habe seit kurzem den Monarch+ mit Tune M verbaut und der fährt sich wirklich gut. Hatte vorher auch den Float X getestet, war auch nicht übel, hatte sogar den noch strafferen lockout. Aber das verhalten vom Monarch+ gefällt mir im ganzen doch wesentlich besser, da gibts bei mir im mittleren Federbereich auch kein durchfallen, wenn man das so sagen kann. War aber auch beim Float X noch vertretbar.


Kannst du mal berichten, wie sich die Pike macht im Vergleich zur Fox, die vorher drin war.
So ganz in Schwarz sieht das Strive schon gut aus


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Ich habe seit kurzem den Monarch+ mit Tune M verbaut und der fährt sich wirklich gut. Hatte vorher auch den Float X getestet, war auch nicht übel, hatte sogar den noch strafferen lockout. Aber das verhalten vom Monarch+ gefällt mir im ganzen doch wesentlich besser, da gibts bei mir im mittleren Federbereich auch kein durchfallen, wenn man das so sagen kann. War aber auch beim Float X noch vertretbar.



Danke für die info

Im ital Forum hat n User gefragt ob der MM im Strive gut geht, denn im gebr. Markt wird grad einer für 250€ verkauft. 

Was passte beim FloatX nicht so recht?


----------



## Nesium (25. Februar 2014)

Bei der Pike sind die einzelnen Stufen besser abgestimmt als das CTD der Fox. Der Lockout ist recht straff, die Einstellung Plattform ist ein gutes zwischending, besser als das Trail bei Fox wo ich fast keinen Unterschied merkte. Und fährt sich auch schon kalt viel geschmeidiger als die Fox, wo bei mir eher immer harzte. Obschon das Bike viel auf dem Kopf stand um die Gummis geschmeidig zu halten. Ich habe da natürlich nur den Vergleich zur 2013er CTD Version, die 2014er soll schon besser sein.

Der MM fährt sich wirklich sehr gut, würde Ihn nicht mehr hergeben. Er verhält sich im Vergleich zum FloatX oder auch zum Original verbauten Fox Float CTD Performance, im mittleren Federwegbereich straffer und neigt bei mir jetzt nicht zum durchrauschen. Beim FloatX ist wirklich nur der Lockout eher noch besser, der ist wirklich sehr straff, aber sonst fand ich nie eine mir passende abstimmung trotz pröbeln mit Volumespacern. Aber der Lockout vom Monarch+ ist auch sehr gut, straffer als der vom Originalen Fox Float CTD Performance Dämpfer.


----------



## hans7 (27. Februar 2014)

Lohnt sich ein Austausch des Fahrwerks von dem 2013er Strive 8.0 von Fox Talas Factory und Float CTD Factory auf Pike und Monarch+?
Was bekommt man auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt für die Fox Gabel und Dämpfer? 

Und merkt es ein "Normal"-Fahrer überhaupt: also  ein Sensibelchen kann man die Fox Talas nicht nennen.


----------



## Der_Graue (27. Februar 2014)

Du bekommst nicht viel dafür, deswegen fahre ich meine Foxgabel u. Dämpfer einfach weiter, irgendwann sind sie hoffentlich eingeritten 
Goggle einfach mal.
Natürlich merkt man einen Unterschied, einfach mal die letzten 2 Seiten lesen.



hans7 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich ein Austausch des Fahrwerks von dem 2013er Strive 8.0 von Fox Talas Factory und Float CTD Factory auf Pike und Monarch+?
> Was bekommt man auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt für die Fox Gabel und Dämpfer?
> 
> Und merkt es ein "Normal"-Fahrer überhaupt: also  ein Sensibelchen kann man die Fox Talas nicht nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-charger (27. Februar 2014)

hans7 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich ein Austausch des Fahrwerks von dem 2013er Strive 8.0 von Fox Talas Factory und Float CTD Factory auf Pike und Monarch+?
> Was bekommt man auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt für die Fox Gabel und Dämpfer?
> 
> Und merkt es ein "Normal"-Fahrer überhaupt: also  ein Sensibelchen kann man die Fox Talas nicht nennen.


Leider sind die Fox Teile schwer loszuwerden (zu Recht?!), der Markt scheint auch ziemlich überspült zu sein. Also ich habe für meine Gabel aus dem selben Modell 280 bekommen...


----------



## 4Stroke (1. März 2014)

*Technische Frage zum Antriebsumbau*

Habe jetzt alle Teile für den Umbau vorne 2fach auch 1fach bestellt. 
Bevor ich jetzt am Tretlager die Spacer entferne, soll ich wohl versuchen das Kettenblatt mittels Tab Shims weiter nach innen zu setzen. Ist das so richtig?

Die Kettenrolle des 2012er Strives: Kann diese als Führung montiert bleiben, oder ist das nicht optimal? Was gäbe es für eine Alternative, passt die Kettenführung der neuen 2014er Modelle?

Wäre bei einem neuen Type II Schaltwerk überhaupt noch eine Kettenführung notwendig?


----------



## Toni ES5 (1. März 2014)

Hallo,
einige von euch fahren ja auch die Sunringle Charger Laufräder, deshalb denke ich ist meine Frage hier nicht verkehrt.

Hat einer mal probiert die Conti Mountainking 2.4 Protektion tubles zu montieren.
Bei mir werden die Dinger einfach nicht dicht, nicht nur das die Seitenwände aussehen wie ein Schweizer Käse, bei mir sprudelt
es haupsächlich am Felgenhorn an mehreren Stellen.
Bis jetzt bin ich ausschließlich Schwalbe Reifen gefahren und wollte nun mal die Hochgelobten Mountainking probieren, tubles
ist für mich absolut wichtig, weil ich den Pannenschutz in den letzten Jahren mit Schwalbe Reifen sehr geschätzt habe.
Bei Schwalbe hatte ich bislang nie Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit.


----------



## Der_Graue (1. März 2014)

Den Conti-Reifen vor der Montage im Innenbereich, mit einem Pinsel dick Milch auftragen, auch den Reifenwulst.
Dann trocknen lassen!
Anschließend montieren, Milch einfüllen und aufpumpen und 1-2 km fahren.
Nun sollte er dicht sein, Anleitung gelesen in der Bike.



Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> einige von euch fahren ja auch die Sunringle Charger Laufräder, deshalb denke ich ist meine Frage hier nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Hat einer mal probiert die Conti Mountainking 2.4 Protektion tubles zu montieren.
> ...


----------



## netsetter (1. März 2014)

Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen dem Strive 8.0 und dem 8.0 CH? Ausstattung exakt gleich, nur das 8.0 ist sofort verfügbar die CH Edition KW14.....

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Toni ES5 (1. März 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Den Conti-Reifen vor der Montage im Innenbereich, mit einem Pinsel die Milch auftragen, auch den Reifenwulst.
> Dann trocknen lassen!
> Anschließend montieren, Milch einfüllen und aufpumpen und 1-2 km fahren.
> Nun sollte er dicht sein, Anleitung gelesen in der Bike.



Danke,
das werde ich morgen noch mal probieren, wenn's nicht klappt wird wieder Schwalbe gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (1. März 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen dem Strive 8.0 und dem 8.0 CH? Ausstattung exakt gleich, nur das 8.0 ist sofort verfügbar die CH Edition KW14.....
> 
> bis auf den Liefertermin natürlich *gg* hab was gelesen von nem anderen Design...auf der page schauen beide gleich aus.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Nesium (1. März 2014)

auf dem CH steht statt Canyon aus rechtlichen Gründen Strive, das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## netsetter (2. März 2014)

Super, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, also ist nur der Schriftzug am Unterrohr anders.....ok dann wird´s doch ein deutsches 8.0 werden......


----------



## sirios (2. März 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> *Technische Frage zum Antriebsumbau*
> 
> Habe jetzt alle Teile für den Umbau vorne 2fach auch 1fach bestellt.
> Bevor ich jetzt am Tretlager die Spacer entferne, soll ich wohl versuchen das Kettenblatt mittels Tab Shims weiter nach innen zu setzen. Ist das so richtig?
> ...



Die Spacer würde ich nicht entfernen. Du kannst später wenn alles eingebaut ist mal schauen ob die Kettenlinie relativ mittig in der der Kassette verläuft. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, dann kannst Du das Kettenblatt etwas nach innen spacern. Welches Kettenblatt hast Du für vorne bestellt? eines mit XX1 Zahnprofil? Dann lass die Kettenführung ganz weg! Wenn die Kettenlänge optimal passt, dann brauchst Du keine. Ich war gestern in Dabo auf richtig schön verlockten Trails ohne Führung unterwegs und da gab es nicht einmal Probleme.

Wenn Du mehr wissen willst, gerne auch per PM


----------



## 4Stroke (2. März 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Die Spacer würde ich nicht entfernen. Du kannst später wenn alles eingebaut ist mal schauen ob die Kettenlinie relativ mittig in der der Kassette verläuft. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, dann kannst Du das Kettenblatt etwas nach innen spacern. Welches Kettenblatt hast Du für vorne bestellt? eines mit XX1 Zahnprofil? Dann lass die Kettenführung ganz weg! Wenn die Kettenlänge optimal passt, dann brauchst Du keine. Ich war gestern in Dabo auf richtig schön verlockten Trails ohne Führung unterwegs und da gab es nicht einmal Probleme.
> 
> Wenn Du mehr wissen willst, gerne auch per PM



Das neue Kettenblatt ersetzt ja quasi erstmal das derzeit große Kettenblatt vom 2fach Antrieb, da kann die Kettenlinie ja theoretisch schonmal nicht passen, wenn ich mir den Schrägstand anschaue (vorne groß, hinten groß).Wäre jetzt so meine Vermutung.

Ich habe dass Race Face narrow (34 Zähne, hinten 11-42) bestellt, vorraussichtliche Lieferung in 3-4 Wochen.
Allerdings habe ich noch kein type II Schaltwerk, überlege schon zu wechseln, wenn es wirklich eine Kettenführung "ersetzt".


----------



## sirios (2. März 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich habe dass Race Face narrow (34 Zähne, hinten 11-42) bestellt, vorraussichtliche Lieferung in 3-4 Wochen.
> Allerdings habe ich noch kein type II Schaltwerk, überlege schon zu wechseln, wenn es wirklich eine Kettenführung "ersetzt".



Das wird bergauf aber dann ein ganz schöner Kraftakt mit 34/42! Überleg Dir das gut. Ich würde ja ein 32er oder 30er empfehlen.
Shadow Plus oder Type II Schaltwerk in Verbindung mit nem XX1 Style Schaltwerk und korrekter Kettenlänge braucht eigentlich keine Kettenführung. Wie schon erwähnt waren wir gestern zwei mit so nem Setup und bei keinem war im ruppigem Gelände die Kette abgeflogen


----------



## Nouse2112 (2. März 2014)

Soo die ersten km dieses jahr sind voll....
Heut hat ich mal den hinterbau auseinander leider 3 lager fest....
Die 270°box die umlenkung wird nur mit 4NM angezogen stimmt das?!?


----------



## 4Stroke (2. März 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Das wird bergauf aber dann ein ganz schöner Kraftakt mit 34/42! Überleg Dir das gut. Ich würde ja ein 32er oder 30er empfehlen.
> Shadow Plus oder Type II Schaltwerk in Verbindung mit nem XX1 Style Schaltwerk und korrekter Kettenlänge braucht eigentlich keine Kettenführung. Wie schon erwähnt waren wir gestern zwei mit so nem Setup und bei keinem war im ruppigem Gelände die Kette abgeflogen



Theoretisch ist ja noch eine Kettenführung montiert (das Röllchen unterhalb vom Bashguard welches bei den 2012er Modellen verbaut wurde), eventuell kann ich diese ja weiterverwenden.


----------



## sirios (2. März 2014)

Das Röllchen ist der letzte Mist und sorgt dafür, dass Dir beim Rückwärtstreten (was man ja ab und an brauch) die Kette abfliegt. Ohne passiert rein gar nichts.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. März 2014)

Also ich habe noch nie rückwärts treten müssen 

Das wurde hier schon öfter erwähnt.....was macht ihr denn damit man so was tun muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (2. März 2014)

Ich starte ganz gerne mit dem rechten Fuß vorne am Trail oder bei ner Abfahrt. Dazu trete ich dann am Start kurz rückwärts. Das braucht man schon, glaub mir


----------



## 4Stroke (2. März 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Das Röllchen ist der letzte Mist und sorgt dafür, dass Dir beim Rückwärtstreten (was man ja ab und an brauch) die Kette abfliegt. Ohne passiert rein gar nichts.



 das Problem kenne ich
eventuell sorgt das auch für meinen Chainsuck
Ok dann fliegt es definitiv mit ab

Passt eventuell die Kettenführung des 2014er Strives ans 2012er, weiß das jemand oder kann mal ein Bild von seiner Führung machen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. März 2014)

Ach so, das ist nur ein kurzes Rücksetzen - dann muss die Kette aber ordentlich schief laufen damit es Probleme gibt - oder?

Ich glaube Dir schon aber Du darfst mir auch glauben dass ich noch nie rückwärts getreten habe - weder an einer Auffahrt noch an einer Abfahrt


----------



## sirios (2. März 2014)

@Gianty ich denke das ist einfach ne persönliche Vorliebe. Ich habe versucht zu unterlassen, aber es hat nicht geklappt ! Und das Problem an der Rolle sind die zwei unterschiedlichen Durchmesser. Dadurch läuft die Kette manchmal super eigenartig beim Zurücksetzen und dann fliegt sie runter.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. März 2014)

Ich glaube ich weiß warum.....ich fahre mit Klickpedalen, da ziehe ich vor dem Anfahren aus dem Stand die Vorderradbremse, hebe das Hinterrad hoch und kurbel nach vorne um in einen anderen Gang zu schalten.


----------



## 4Stroke (2. März 2014)

Kann gerade nicht an meinem Bike nachsehen, dass Strive hat keine ISCG Aufnahme oder?

oder passt sowas eventuell
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...chwarz-81937?gclid=CPaz6KDK9LwCFcvnwgod-lIArQ


----------



## sirios (2. März 2014)

Doch. Und genau an dieser ist die Kettenführung befestigt.


----------



## 4Stroke (2. März 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Doch. Und genau an dieser ist die Kettenführung befestigt.



ok danke
dann baue ich einfach eine andere dran (falls nötig), dürfte ja kein Problem sein bei 1fach Antrieb


----------



## OliverKaa (3. März 2014)

Hi -
hat jemand die Ausstattungliste fürs 2013 Strive 9.0 SL? (bei welchem 2013er Modell wurde
der Renthal Fatbar verbaut?)
Des weiteren evtl. eine Drehmomentsliste fürs Strive?
Cheers Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (3. März 2014)

Drehmomentangabe steht doch auf dem Bauteil drauf, musste halt gucken.



Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Soo die ersten km dieses jahr sind voll....
> Heut hat ich mal den hinterbau auseinander leider 3 lager fest....
> Die 270°box die umlenkung wird nur mit 4NM angezogen stimmt das?!?


----------



## OliverKaa (3. März 2014)

Muss ich wohl mal machen


----------



## Nouse2112 (3. März 2014)

Naja da Stehn 4 NM Weis nur nicht ob das für den Lagerdeckel an der Box ist oder Für die schraube die da durch geht?!?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. März 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Hi -
> hat jemand die Ausstattungliste fürs 2013 Strive 9.0 SL? (bei welchem 2013er Modell wurde
> der Renthal Fatbar verbaut?)
> Des weiteren evtl. eine Drehmomentsliste fürs Strive?
> Cheers Oliver



Nirgends, nur die 2014er haben den Renthal verbaut, das 2013 9.0 SL hat nen Turbine Vorbau und ein Turbine Lenker mit 725mm.

Drehmomente stehen im Handbuch und teilweise auf den Bauteilen selber, z.B. auf der 270Box stehen die fast überall auf dem Rahmen bzw. Bauteil.


----------



## OliverKaa (3. März 2014)




----------



## Boardi05 (3. März 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 276595 Anhang anzeigen 276594



Der wurde dann nachgerüstet, Lenker und Vorbau, 2013 gabs keine Strive mit Renthalteilen original von Canyon. bis auf die Reifen ist das Bike auch original.

Wolltest das mit dem Lenker wissen weil du deins gebraucht geholt hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (3. März 2014)

Yepp - angeblich Sept 2013 so verkauft worden. Bis auf die Reifen


----------



## OliverKaa (3. März 2014)

Bin auch sehr zufrieden - bis auf den Dämpfer - der gibt zu wenig her (hab mit Rucksack knapp 90Kilo)


----------



## Boardi05 (3. März 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Yepp - angeblich Sept 2013 so verkauft worden. Bis auf die Reifen



könnte auch sein, dass Canyon ende Saison die Bikes so verkauft hat. 2014 haben ja alle den Renthal verbaut, vllt sind denen die RaceFaceteile ausgegangen. Juli und August gabs noch Turbine Lenker und Vorbau.



OliverKaa schrieb:


> Bin auch sehr zufrieden - bis auf den Dämpfer - der gibt zu wenig her (hab mit Rucksack knapp 90Kilo)



Jup, das muss man n bissl nachhelfen, ich war anfangs voll zufrieden, nachdem der aber eingefahren war, brauchte ich auch mehr endprogression, bei 65kg mit Rucksack.

Am besten n Monrach+ oder n Vertor verbauen, damit sind die meisten zufrieden.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. März 2014)

Wie biste mit der MagicMary zufrieden?


----------



## OliverKaa (3. März 2014)

Im Schlamm/Dirt sehr sicher; durchgänig Grip. Ist hat mit ca 1 KG schon recht schwer. Wenns wieder trocken wird kommt er ähh sie runter.


----------



## 4Stroke (3. März 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Bin auch sehr zufrieden - bis auf den Dämpfer - der gibt zu wenig her (hab mit Rucksack knapp 90Kilo)



Den kannst du aber mittels eines Spacers in der Luftkammer progressiver machen.


----------



## OliverKaa (3. März 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Den kannst du aber mittels eines Spacers in der Luftkammer progressiver machen.


 
Hab ich gerade mal gegooglet:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36599_Float-CTD-Tuning-Kit-ab-Modell-2013.html
Fox spinnt echt !! Die ham richtig einen an der Waffel 45 Euronen!?
Hat sich jemand das Kit schon gekauft?


----------



## 4Stroke (3. März 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade mal gegooglet:
> https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36599_Float-CTD-Tuning-Kit-ab-Modell-2013.html
> Fox spinnt echt !! Die ham richtig einen an der Waffel 45 Euronen!?
> Hat sich jemand das Kit schon gekauft?



Du kannst dir die Teile auch selber basteln, zB aus einem Dämpferpuffer/anschlaggummi


----------



## OliverKaa (3. März 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Am besten n Monrach+ oder n Vertor verbauen, damit sind die meisten zufrieden.


 
Den Vector Air gibts gar nicht mehr zu kaufen, oder?


----------



## Nouse2112 (3. März 2014)

No zur zeit ausverkauft musst immer mal schauen! Der Dämpfer ist auf jeden eine richtige gute wahl. Läuft wie nen bienchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (3. März 2014)

Blöde Frage zwischendurch....könnte man die Rolle nicht auf einen Durchmesser abdrehen bzw eine neue mit richtigen Durchmesser drehen die für beide Kettenblätter funzt??


----------



## DiHo (3. März 2014)

@OliverKaa 

Drehmomentliste fürs ES:
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Strive_ES_M23-12_BOM_ts.pdf
und für ESX:
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Strive_ESX_M25-12_BOM_ts.pdf


----------



## OliverKaa (3. März 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> @OliverKaa
> 
> Drehmomentliste fürs ES:
> https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Strive_ES_M23-12_BOM_ts.pdf
> ...




Booaah - SEHR FEIN 

Vielen Dank @DiHo

Jetzt kommt nur noch die Frage: Unterschied zwischen M25 & M23?

Aber echt - ABGEFAHREN - Explosionszeichungen von Canyon - HUT AB


----------



## DiHo (3. März 2014)

Die beiden Zeichnungen zeigen Baujahr 12 da gabs noch ES mit normaler Sitzstrebe und ESX mit Carbon Sitzstrebe.
Hier Baujahr 13 ab da gabs nur noch ES mit normaler Sitzstrebe:
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Strive_M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf


----------



## MockiJr (4. März 2014)

Hallo Strive Fahrer, ich überlege mir ein Strive 8.0 ch zu kaufen, da das normale 8.0 schon ausverkauft ist. Da ich gelesen habe, dass das 2013 Model der Talas Gabel nicht der Brüller war. Ist in dem Strive 8.0 schon das 2014 model der Taalalaalas vve? verbautverbautverbUtverbUverbver


----------



## MockiJr (4. März 2014)

sorry mein Handy spinnt. ist dort das 2014 Modell der Talas verbaut?


----------



## Boardi05 (4. März 2014)

Ja das 2014er hat ne Talas verbaut und die wurde für 2014 überarbeitet, soll viel besser laufen als die 2013er


----------



## MockiJr (4. März 2014)

Danke. An dem CH, habe ich hier gelesen, steht nur Strive auf dem Unterrohr, oder ist noch was anders? Kann ich mir das schweizer Bike ohne bedenken kaufen?


----------



## Boardi05 (4. März 2014)

Ist nur der Schriftzug anders denn die Marke Canyon ist in der Schweiz schon geschützt, daher steht da der Namen vom Modell drauf, die sind sonst baugleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (4. März 2014)

Vorgestern bestellt und heute ausverkauft, ich hoffe das klappt! Hab gestern ein Bestätigungsmail bekommen......bin mal gespannt!!!


----------



## netsetter (4. März 2014)

Kann man den Hebel für die Remote auch links unten montieren? Wäre mir symphatisch diese mit dem linken Daumen betätigen zu können, ist das eine kombinierte Schelle?


----------



## Boardi05 (4. März 2014)

Den Reverbhebel kann man auch umgekehrt auf der Unterseite montieren


----------



## Micha382 (4. März 2014)

Welche Schaltung hast du? Mit der XT geht das nicht beim 2013er.


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. März 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x-fu...austausch-thread.593204/page-24#post-11792234

Falls jemand nen vector hlr sucht...

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## airfloh46 (5. März 2014)

Den Vector hab ich mir schon gesichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (5. März 2014)

Nochmal wegen den Lagern vom Hinterbau laut der Tabelle ist das 61802 V-2RS Maße: 15X24X5 ist das korekt?!?
und was ist jetzt der unterschied zu diesem 61802-2RSR sind die jetzt gleich oder nicht? Blick ich irgendwie nicht bedeutet das V nur das das nen V Lager ist oder was?!?


----------



## NonoF (5. März 2014)

Hallo Leute, hat jemand von euch einen höheren Vorbau montiert?
Ich hab ne Sattelüberhöhung von ca. 2-3cm und das ist für meinen Nacken eher von Nachteil.
Länger sollte er nicht sein als 6cm, aber höher muß er werden.

Gruß.....


----------



## DiHo (5. März 2014)

Das "V" bedeutet vollrollig also sind im Lager mehr Kugeln drin.
Beim normalen Lager werden die Kugeln durch einen Käfig gehalten und dadurch entstehen Zwischenräume an den Kugeln.
Beim V-Lager fehlt der Käfig und man kann mehr Kugeln verbauen. Hab mal irgendwo gelesen das V-Lager mehr Kräfte aufnehmen können.
Käfiglager sind besser bei schnelleren Umdrehungen und Käfiglose sind besser wenn sich die Achse nur ein Stück dreht und keine vollen Umdrehungen macht weil ja dabei die Kugeln aneinader reiben.
Die normalen 2RS Lager müßten aber auch funktionieren, vielleicht öfter mal kontrollieren.
Die V- Lager von Canyon kommen aus Japan kosten etwa das gleiche wie SKF Käfiglager


----------



## potzblitzer (5. März 2014)

airfloh46 schrieb:


> Den Vector hab ich mir schon gesichert



Shit...da is man mal arbeiten und dann isser schon weg. Hätte den auch sehr gerne gehabt


----------



## netsetter (5. März 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Welche Schaltung hast du? Mit der XT geht das nicht beim 2013er.




Hab XT hoffentlich 2014....der freundliche Herr heute am Telefon hat mir bestätigt dass alle Teile aus 2014 sind.....bekomme das bike so KW 11.. wenn alles klappt.


----------



## OliverKaa (6. März 2014)

Hi,
was bringen eure Strives so auf die Waage?
Ich habe leider nur eine Personenwaage und komme auf 13,7KG
Rahmen L


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. März 2014)

@OliverKaa 
Meine Karre ist bei 13,2 auch eine L
Hab aber meine Reverb rausgehauen ;-) was ja Gewichtsstechnisch einiges ausmacht ...
Cheers ...


----------



## OliverKaa (6. März 2014)

Tubeless?


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. März 2014)

Ja,Tubeless ;-)


----------



## waldi28 (6. März 2014)

Der Paketdienst war gestern da, so dass ich am Abend etwas zum Basten hatte. 






So kann mal das Gewicht um gut 200 gr. reduzieren. Ich denke aber, dass ich das beim Fahren kaum merken werde.











Ich freu mich schon aufs Wochenende aufs Testen. Das Wetter soll ja schön werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (6. März 2014)

YEAH - Morgen solls bei mir 15 Grad, Sonnenschein geben!!
Um Punkt 15.00 Uhr gehts dann los!
Cheers


----------



## schrabbel (6. März 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @OliverKaa
> Meine Karre ist bei 13,2 auch eine L
> Hab aber meine Reverb rausgehauen ;-) was ja Gewichtsstechnisch einiges ausmacht ...
> Cheers ...


13,2 sind mal ne Ansage! Meins hatte immer so um 14,5 kg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollinist (6. März 2014)

Wer zugreifen will, es gibt gerade wieder EIN Canyon Strive AL 8.0 Race Grösse L in Raw im Shop  Lieferbar ab KW 14


----------



## Darth (6. März 2014)

bin mit meinem auf 13,3 kg. 30er kb ,carbon lenker ,tubeless ,elexir 9 trail


----------



## Darth (6. März 2014)

achso...Größe L


----------



## OliverKaa (6. März 2014)

reifen?


----------



## Darth (6. März 2014)

vorne magic mary evo ,hinten rock razor evo


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. März 2014)

da geht noch was ;-))


----------



## Boardi05 (7. März 2014)

was habt ihr für ne kassette montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. März 2014)

Mal ne "blöde" Frage, Gabelausbau






Schraube oben, also 1 aufmachen, dann die zwei vom Vorbau 2 und dann einfach die Gabel unten rausziehen? Kommt mir da noch was entegen, Kugellager oder so was?

Meine geht die nächsten Tage zu Fox, Garantiefall.


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. März 2014)

@Boardi05 
Ja,mehr musst du nicht machen.
Es kommt dir eigentlich auch nix entgegen wenn du sie rausziehst.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. März 2014)

Ok, danke, wollt nur sicher sein. Hab grad auch die Anleitung zum Gabelwechsel des Mountainbikemagazin gesehen, scheint an sich alles ganz einfach zu sein. Den Gabelkonus lass ich auf der Gabel drauf oder sollte ich den auch runtermachen? Die Gabel geht ja nur zu Fox und kommt dann wieder zurück zu mir. Was empfehlt ihr mir da?


----------



## sirios (7. März 2014)

Drauf lassen! Es sei denn die Krone wird getauscht, dann kann es sein, dass der Konus auch weg ist


----------



## waldi28 (7. März 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Meine geht die nächsten Tage zu Fox, Garantiefall.



Mach dich da auf eine ordentliche Rechnung gefasst. Die werden das nicht gratis machen.
Ich hatte meinen Dämpfer auch zur Reklamation bei Toxo. Da der aber schon soooooo alt war (ganze 9 Monate), musste ich den normalen Service von ca. 140,-€ selbst zahlen. Alles was älter ist wie 6 Monate, wird da nicht ohne in Rechnung gestellten Service gemacht.


----------



## Shabba (7. März 2014)

Also meine hat geknackt und war fast ein Jahr alt. Alles ohne Kosten plus neue Dichtungen und Öl. 

Super Leistung von toxo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. März 2014)

Auf die 130-140€ für den Service hab ich mich schon eingestellt, leider. Das Bike wurde anfangs Juli gekauft, knapp die 6 Monate versäumt. An sich bin ich eh gespannt ob Fox (Vittoria) was macht, denn sie wird mit dem Defekt eingeschickt, dass das Talas nicht auf 120mm absenkt, sondern auf 90-80mm. Eingeschickt wird sie nach Verona zu Canyon Italia und danach weiter zu Vittoria, der in Italien die Fox über hat, direkt kann man da leider nicht einschicken.

Muss mal die Tage ne Schachtel suchen...


----------



## waldi28 (8. März 2014)

Heute Nachmittag konnte ich endlich die Pike testen.
Der Unterschied zur Fox ist noch größer als ich dachte.
Insbesondere kleiner Unebenheiten werden weggebügelt, als ob sie nicht da wären.
Das kannte ich von der Fox überhaupt nicht.


----------



## hans7 (8. März 2014)

Danke, ;-) meine Überlegungen tendieren immer mehr dazu, meine Fox auszutauschen.
Hinten hast du weiterhin den Fox drin, oder überlegst du da auch zu wechseln?


----------



## waldi28 (8. März 2014)

Der Dämpfer bleibt noch. Seitdem ich einen Spacer eingebaut hab bin ich ganz glücklich damit.
Aber man weiß ja nie, irgendwann kommt das "haben willl" und er wird doch getauscht.
Ich kann dir aber nur zum Tausch der Gabel raten. Die Fox war trotz neuem Service so träge.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Feineinstellung der Pike.


----------



## Shabba (8. März 2014)

Also ich hab heute meiner 36 fox wieder neues 5w 40 Öl spendiert.  Jetzt läuft se wieder vom feinsten! Würde mich ja schon mal interessieren wie die rs geht...


----------



## Darth (8. März 2014)

die pike ist einfach hammer. fühlt sich an wie 180mm  kenne ich von meinen foxen gar nicht! Die wirken dagegen richtig träge und ruckelig


----------



## hans7 (8. März 2014)

Habt ihr die 26 oder die 27,5 eingebaut um evtl. auf die andere Laufgröße zu wechseln zu können? Falls man denn will.


----------



## thislivesgood (10. März 2014)

hat jemand zufällig nen rezept für mich die Kappe der Schwingen-Box (dingsbumsihrwisstschonding) da wo der sag Indikator auch ist zu lösen ? )
ist ja scheinbar mit mucho loctide gesichert ...


----------



## potzblitzer (10. März 2014)

Wo wir hier grad bei neuer Gabel sind: gibts hier Strive Fahrer die sich ne 170mm Lyrik eingebaut haben? Wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## ollinist (10. März 2014)

Hat jemand von euch schon das Al 8.0 Race und kann ein bisschen darüber erzählen wie es sich fähr und wie ungemein glücklich es euch macht ?  

Die Vorfreunde auf meins macht mich bald wahnsinnig und KW 14 ist noch soo fern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (10. März 2014)

Ja 170mm U-turn (10mm Verlängerungs Hülse)
damits zu den 169mm hinten passt.
Fahrverhalten ändert sich nicht


----------



## sirios (10. März 2014)

Also ich fand mein Strive mit der 170er Lyrik deutlich besser als mit der 160er. Besonders bergab hat sich das positiv bemerkbar gemacht. Sonst ändert sich aber nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## 4Stroke (10. März 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Wo wir hier grad bei neuer Gabel sind: gibts hier Strive Fahrer die sich ne 170mm Lyrik eingebaut haben? Wie sind die Erfahrungen?



Ja. Hatte ein Strive mit 170mm vorn und derzeit im neuen Strive 160mm.
Der Unterschied ist minimal und meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich diese Investition nicht.
Was sich aber durchaus positiv bemerkbar macht ist die Lowspeeddruckstufe der Lyrik, je nach Strecke möchte ich diese nicht missen.


----------



## Scott Freerider (11. März 2014)

Hallo,
seit mehreren Tagen Knackt die vordere Umlenkung an meinem Bike. Heute habe ich die Abdeckkappe auf der Seite des SAG Monitor´s entfernt und den dort gesammelten Schmutz weg gewischt. Dabei viel mir auf das es so aussieht als würde eine Kugel im Kugellager fehlen. Ich habe aber keine gefunden. Nachdem ich alles nach Anleitung wieder montiert hatte, war das Knacken weg. Nur frage ich mich jetzt ob die "fehlende Kugel" normal ist.
Kann mir jemand helfen!?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Scott Freerider (11. März 2014)

doppelt


----------



## thislivesgood (11. März 2014)

kurze zwischenfrage aus persönlichem interesse: wie hast du diese kappe abbekommen ??


----------



## sirios (11. März 2014)

Vermutlich mit einem Stirnlochschlüssel.


----------



## Scott Freerider (11. März 2014)

Schrauben raus und kurz einfedern


----------



## DiHo (11. März 2014)

@Scott Freerider
Die Lager sind normal so, weil (klugscheiss) es vollrollige Lager sind und das sieht dann so aus als ob eine Kugel fehlt.
Das Knacken kommt meistens von fehlender oder zu wenig Montagepaste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott Freerider (11. März 2014)

Dank dir!


----------



## b4bba (11. März 2014)

Kurze Frage:
wisst ob ihr ob man an der Fox BoostValve RP2 die Härte der ProPedal Funktion einstellen kann. Find darüber nichts, es gibt da aber so ne kleine Maulschraube rechts neben dem Hebel:
Siehe http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_cen...t/resources/images/rebound_floatrp2_shock.jpg

Danke, lg


----------



## sirios (12. März 2014)

Nein, kann man extern nicht so auf die schnelle. Beim RP23 geht das in drei Schritten. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mondo-mania (12. März 2014)

ollinist schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon das Al 8.0 Race und kann ein bisschen darüber erzählen wie es sich fähr und wie ungemein glücklich es euch macht ?
> 
> Die Vorfreunde auf meins macht mich bald wahnsinnig und KW 14 ist noch soo fern


 
Meine Freundin hats in S und mein mitbewohner in M. Bind mit beiden schon paar mal gefahren und das ist echt das geilste Rennenduro was ich bisher gefahren bin. Die Bremse sind halt mega kräftig und die Gabel Dämpfer kombination ist traumhaft. Die neue Chargerdämpfung arbeitet genial. Und gegen meine Lyrik ist die neue Pike nochmal viel sahniger.

Ich hatte ja mal das Strive 7.0 2011 mim Monarch RT3 und im 2014 8.0 Race der monarch rc3 plus ist um welten besser. Viel sensibler im Ansprechen. Die Plattformen sind definierter und sinnvoll stark. Progression passt sehr gut also runum geil 

Außerdem fährt sich das Teil so leicht gegen mein 15,2 Kg Torque..

Ja was gibts da noch zu sagen. Die X01 arbeitet besstens jedoch muss das 34er Blatt für normalos eher durch 32 oder 30 getauscht werden. Es sei denn man fährt wirklich rennen... Die Kombi 34/42 is halt bei ner langen Bergauffahrt echt nervig.

Bis jetzt gibts nur eine Sache die mich ärgert. Bei meiner Freundin ist der Vorderradbremshebel kaputt gegangen. Daadurch dass der Renthal Lenker so rau ist haftet die Schelle extrem gut und verdreht sich selbst bei minimalstem Drehmoment der Schraube kaum. Dann ist sie mal komisch gefallen. Mehr oder weniger bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit und in der Klemmuung ist dann der obere Schenkel vom Hebel rausgebrochen. War echt kaum Kraft dahinter. Ich finde diese filigrane befestigung für Bremshebel echt nicht sehr sinnvoll... Neuer Hebel 70 € !

Bei ner Tour mim Mitbewohner ist uns noch aufgefallen, dass der Minion am Vorderrad sich sau schnell mit matsch zusetzt. Also im Vergleich zu meiner Betty.

Hoffe deine Vorfreude gesteigert zu haben


----------



## ollinist (12. März 2014)

Ohh ja, meine Vorfreude steigerd sich ins unermässliche 

Ich bin echt gespannt wie der monarch plus sich hinten macht , vorallem da er im LL tune geliefert wird.
Das mit dem vorderen Kettenblatt hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, ich denke ich probier es mal ein paar Runden aus, neues Beltt ist ja zügig bestellt.
Noch 3 Wochen. Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so ^^


----------



## Boardi05 (12. März 2014)

Hat jemand ein Bild vom Strive mit ner weißen Pike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (12. März 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Bild vom Strive mit ner weißen Pike?


170mm



160mm


----------



## 4Stroke (12. März 2014)

-


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2014)

Danke, würd nicht schlecht ausschaun mit ner weißen Gabel.

Kann mir einer kurz sagen welcher der Gabelkonuse beim Strive und Foxgabel verbaut ist?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36260_Gabelkonus-fuer-40er-Serie.html

Werd einen bestellen falls die Gabel ohne zurückkommt ober vllt die dichtung kaputt ist.

Kann mir jemand vllt auch n montagefett empfehlen? Wär fein wenns BC hätte, dann kann ich das auch gleich mitbestellen. 

Danke


----------



## sirios (13. März 2014)

@Boardi05 ist der hier: *IS52/40*


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> @Boardi05 ist der hier: *IS52/40*



Danke, werd dann einen bestellen. 

Als fett geht das hier gut?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p3777_Lagerfett.html


----------



## sirios (13. März 2014)

Da der 40er Steuersatz gedichtete Lager hat braucht man eigentlich kein Fett. Ich mach immer ein ganz klein wenig Montagepaste auf den Konusring damit der Kontakt zwischen Konus und Lager auch schön sitzt.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Da der 40er Steuersatz gedichtete Lager hat braucht man eigentlich kein Fett. Ich mach immer ein ganz klein wenig Montagepaste auf den Konusring damit der Kontakt zwischen Konus und Lager auch schön sitzt.



ok, danke.

An sich war der auch recht sauber als ich die zerlegt hab, nur am konus war n bissl was dran, dann lass ich die auch sauber und schmier den konus n bissl ein.


----------



## DiHo (15. März 2014)

Hab da mal ne Frage an die Lyrik fahrer...
Ich habe bei mir die Druckstufeneinheit ausgebaut, nach dem wieder Einbau entfernt sich jetzt der Blaue Hsc Drehknopf beim zu drehen der Hsc ein wenig (3-4 mm) von der Gabelkrone. Das war vorher nicht.
Ist das normal?
Die ganze Zeit ist der Drehknopf beim drehen nicht nach oben gewandert und der Abstand zur Gabelkrone war immer gleich


----------



## Trialside (15. März 2014)

Dass sich der blaue Drehknopf beim Verringern der HSC (Drehen gegen UZS) etwas nach oben bewegt ist ganz normal. Der ist wie eine Schraube, mit der du die Shims der HSC mehr oder weniger vorspannst. Das war vorher garantiert auch schon so, nur hast du es da nicht wahrgenommen.


----------



## DiHo (15. März 2014)

hm...
Ist bei mir beim drehen im Uzs also beim erhöhen der Hsc..
habs nochmal ausgebaut und gesehen das die ganze Patrone sich nach oben bewegt und dadurch die obere Feder vorgespannt wird und die Hülse mit den Lanlöchern härter auf den inneren shimstack drückt. Muß dazu sagen das ich die DH version habe.
Ich hätte schwören können das sich das blaue Ding beim drehen sich nicht in der Höhe verändert hat...
Keine Ahnung, war wohl zu doof das zu merken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (15. März 2014)

Ist aber absolut korrekt so, dass sich das etwas nach oben bewegt. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Trialside (15. März 2014)

Ja oder halt beim Drehen im UZS. Ist auf jeden Fall kein Mangel. Und es ist ebenfalls bei der RC2L-MiCo so.


----------



## Skeletor23 (15. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hab mal ne Frage zur Lagerpflege beim Strive. Ist es Sinnvoll die Lager regelmäßig zu fetten?
Wenn ja welche? Auch das Hauptlager? Da kommt man leider so schwer ran.


----------



## sirios (15. März 2014)

Übrigens noch was zur Lyrik: Ich hab auch gestern mal die Mission Control DH Dämpfung geserviced. Als Ergebnis kam folgendes dabei raus: Sportimport hat anstatt dem originalen RS Öl irgendwas und noch dazu deutlich zuviel davon eingefüllt (als die Krone getauscht wurde).
Hab gestern dann das komplette grüne Zeugs abgesaugt und durch original RS 5er Öl ersetzt und den Ölstand abgesenkt (von 190 ml auf 175). Nun ist die Gabel nicht mehr so progressiv gegen Ende des Federwegs und die Dämpfung arbeitet nun auch mal wie sie soll.


----------



## Skeletor23 (15. März 2014)

Und ich hätte noch ne weitere Frage. Wieviele Spacer habt ihr bei einem Hollowtech 2 Lager im Strive verbaut?
Die Tretlagerbreite beim Strive ist ja 73mm, dann sollte nach Anleitung nur 1 Spacer auf die Antriebsseite. Das ist aber irgendwie zu wenig.


----------



## sirios (15. März 2014)

1 Spacer ist korrekt und damit passt die Kettenlinie auch perfekt.


----------



## Skeletor23 (15. März 2014)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Und ich hätte noch ne weitere Frage. Wieviele Spacer habt ihr bei einem Hollowtech 2 Lager im Strive verbaut?
> Die Tretlagerbreite beim Strive ist ja 73mm, dann sollte nach Anleitung nur 1 Spacer auf die Antriebsseite. Das ist aber irgendwie zu wenig.


hat sich erledigt, passt doch


----------



## Skeletor23 (15. März 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> 1 Spacer ist korrekt und damit passt die Kettenlinie auch perfekt.



ja passt doch, danke .
Ist es normal das die Kurbel auf der linken seite nicht ganz aufsitzt? also das die Achse quasi etwas zu kurz erscheint?


----------



## Darth (15. März 2014)

ja. da die kurbel schraube den linken arm auf die welle ziehen muss. ähnlich wie bei der gabelschaft / vorbau Paarung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thislivesgood (16. März 2014)

So nochmal für dumme bitte...
Wie bekomme ich das Hauptlager der Schwinge auf (da wo der SAG indikator ist) auf ??

Habe es jetzt mittlerweiler das bestimmt zehnte Mal versucht aber ich bekomme nur die innere Schraube raus (4er Imbus)...
Dann hört es auf...
Wie zum henker bekomme ich die TopCap ab (oder kommt da noch ein Schritt davor) ?
Ich kann die Kappe sowohl auf der linken als auch an der rechten Seite drehen aber ich bekomme die Teile nicht ab...
Liegts an dem Loctide ??

Ich würde mich über hilfe echt freuen... bin etwas ratlos...


----------



## GABOLI (17. März 2014)

Hallo ich will mir auch ein Canyon Strive Kaufen aber von 2011 das Bike soll Leicht werden Für Touren... Was wiegen euere Strives den so?
Was ist gut am Strive und was nicht?


----------



## sirios (17. März 2014)

@GABOLI welches Modell aus 2011? Mein ehemaliges 7er ging zwar gut für Touren, war aber doch allerdings recht schwer. War so um 15,7 kg mindestens. 

Was gut am Strive ist und was nicht ist ne schwierige Frage... Ich sag mal es hat ne tolle Optik und auch ne sehr gute Geometrie. Über die Performance des Dämpfers in Verbindung mit der Kinematik des Hinterbaus scheiden sich die Geister. Da gibt es hier alle paar Wochen mal wieder ne Diskussion über passende Dämpfer und Tuningpotential. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## metal_beppi (17. März 2014)

Hi zusammen,

bin neu hier. Habe letzte Woche meine Bestellung vom Spectral 7.0 aufgrund der Lieferengpässe bei Canyon in ein Stive 8.0 CH geändert.
Überlege gerade die Laufräder vom 8.0er gegen einen Satz "Mavic Crossmax Enduro" zu tauschen. Hat einer von euch vllt. so eine Kombination schon mal gesehen und idealer Weise noch ein Bild dazu?
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, was man für den "alten" Laufradsatz im Bikemarkt noch verlangen kann?

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!


----------



## GABOLI (17. März 2014)

@sirios Wow 15.7 ist schon Recht Schwer... Ja ich denke es ist ein Es 7.0 Laut Beschreibung jedenfalls hier ein Bild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1585805 Welchen aufbau hatte dein Bike?


----------



## sirios (17. März 2014)

Hier ein Bild von meinem. Wenn du drauf klickst steht in der Beschreibung eine Liste meiner Parts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxienduro (17. März 2014)

Hat jemand wie grad die lieferbarkeit beim Strive ist 
Auf der seite heißt es ausverkauft kann das sein?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## grobi59 (17. März 2014)

metal_beppi schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bin neu hier. Habe letzte Woche meine Bestellung vom Spectral 7.0 aufgrund der Lieferengpässe bei Canyon in ein Stive 8.0 CH geändert.
> Überlege gerade die Laufräder vom 8.0er gegen einen Satz "Mavic Crossmax Enduro" zu tauschen. Hat einer von euch vllt. so eine Kombination schon mal gesehen und idealer Weise noch ein Bild dazu?
> ...



Für den Charger bekommst du nicht viel, mit ner menge Glück vielleicht 200€.

Wenn du wirklich einen neuen Laufradsatz haben möchtest, würde ich dir empfehlen einen bauen zu lassen.
Da bekommst du für weniger Geld, die leichteren, stabileren, auf Dauer haltbareren und im Notfall besser zu reparierenden Laufräder.


----------



## maxienduro (17. März 2014)

Strive ausverkauft? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ollinist (18. März 2014)

Fast ausverkauft. Sind noch 7er da und ein paar schweizer 8.0 Modelle. Der Rest ist weg. Die Race schon seid letztem Jahr.


----------



## netsetter (18. März 2014)

Und mein 8.0 liegt hoffentlich bald im Briefkasten *freu*


----------



## Dennis-Fox (18. März 2014)

Briefkasten wird nicht ganz passen :-D 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## OliverKaa (18. März 2014)

Selbstabholer ;-)


----------



## netsetter (18. März 2014)

Sind leider 600km ein Weg für mich.

Ach das Strive ist doch klein und leicht *gggg*


----------



## OliverKaa (18. März 2014)

Habs aus zweiter Hand ;-)


----------



## Dennis-Fox (18. März 2014)

Meine postbotin hat mich gefragt ob ich nen knall hab als sie das Päckchen ausgeladen hat :-D


Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (18. März 2014)

bei e**y wird übrigens grad eins angeboten.....http://www.ebay.de/itm/251477134816?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## netsetter (18. März 2014)

gg ich hab auch meinen t4 gestartet für den weg zur post diesmal will ich zuhause sein


Mein Demo...auch zweiter Hand...wurde mir zugestellt *gg* paar Bier zusammen getrunken und etwas Benzingeld, beide hatten ne Gaudi


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2014)

ich darf mich immer noch mit dem weißen zeugs rumärgern...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (18. März 2014)

Wir hatten dieses Jahr nicht einen cm Schnee im Pott... 
Wo bekommt man denn so ein Schutzblech für den Stoßdämpfer her? Find ich irgendwie sehr geil! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## potzblitzer (18. März 2014)

Bei uns in Ostbayern alle Trails staubtrocken


----------



## 4Stroke (18. März 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Wir hatten dieses Jahr nicht einen cm Schnee im Pott...
> Wo bekommt man denn so ein Schutzblech für den Stoßdämpfer her? Find ich irgendwie sehr geil!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk



Google mal nach Marsh Guard


----------



## ollinist (18. März 2014)

noch 2 Wochen , dann darf ich mein 8.0 Race abholen. Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind  Fast 5 Monate warten ist aber auch hart gewesen!


----------



## Daseca (18. März 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/349935


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. März 2014)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin mit Shimano SPD 858 unterwegs. Sicherlich eins der besten Pedale! Ob die nun teuer sind oder nicht, ist ansichtssache...   Nimm auf jeden Fall Klickies! Besser ist es... Gruá Sebastian  [Edited by Sebastian ú gigantica.de on 11-20-2000 at 11:59 PM GMT]



Wow, Kost ja nix der Spaß. Werd ich mir mal bestellen. Hat das Teil jemand schon mal hinten montiert? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (19. März 2014)

Ich hatte es schon mal hinten montiert. Es bringt da aber rein gar nichts, da es fast senkrecht steht. Ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Vorne an der Gabel verhindert es schon einen massiven Schlammbeschuss.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. März 2014)

Cool, danke für den Tipp, dann kann ich mir ja eins sparen. Vorne mache ich auf jeden Fall mal eins drann. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2014)

Hinten macht der echt keinen sinn, hatte den mal probeweise hinten montiert. 

Ich empfehle den muckynutz, da bekommt man klettbänder mit, dann kann man ihn schne und einfach runtermachen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2014)

So schauts aus wenn der hinten montiert ist


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. März 2014)

Gut aussehen tut es ja. Gefällt mir am propain Bike auch absolut! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2014)

Nur macht der leider beim Strive hinten keinen Sinn, da es die Schaltung gleich einsaut wie ohne, vorne schützt er die Gabel n bissl und auch das Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derth (19. März 2014)

Alternativ kann man den Marshguard auch an den Kettenstreben festmachen, dann schützt er den Umwerfer recht gut. Bei mir bleibt da gerne mal Laub hängen und gibt dann Flattergeräusche am Reifen.
Ist zugegeben etwas eng dort bei den gängigen 2,4" Schlappen und durch die asymmetrischen Kettenstreben dann etwas schief.
Nix für den Ästheten, aber funktioniert.
Tip: man schneide sich was aus dünnem Kunststoff zurecht was dann gerade sitzt. Oder lässt es einfach weg, der Umwerfer tut i.d.R. auch im dicken Modder seinen Dienst zuverlässig.


----------



## OliverKaa (19. März 2014)

derth schrieb:


> Oder lässt es einfach weg, der Umwerfer tut i.d.R. auch im dicken Modder seinen Dienst zuverlässig.


 
YEAH - bin auch für Dirt am Bike


----------



## sirios (19. März 2014)

...oder man lässt einfach den Umwerfer weg !


----------



## netsetter (19. März 2014)

ollinist schrieb:


> noch 2 Wochen , dann darf ich mein 8.0 Race abholen. Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind  Fast 5 Monate warten ist aber auch hart gewesen!




8.0 Race? Dachte das sei schon ewig ausverkauft???


----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2014)

Da Team ist schon seit ner weile ausverkauft, das Race erst seit n paar wochen


----------



## ollinist (19. März 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> 8.0 Race? Dachte das sei schon ewig ausverkauft???




Naja, ich hab ja auch am 3. Dezember bestellt ^^


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. März 2014)

Die schnellsten sind sie halt nicht ;-)

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. März 2014)

Ich hab mein 8.0 im Februar bestellt. Eine Woche später war es da ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## netsetter (19. März 2014)

Ok ich habs Anfang März bestellt, hab leider die Überweisung etwas verpennt.


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (19. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich habe eine Frage an alle Besitzer von einem Strive AL 9.0 Baujahr 2013:
Könnt Ihr mal bitte schauen, was auf Eurem Dämpfer (Float Factory CTD BV) draufsteht, sofern er noch Original ist?
Ich musste meinen Dämpfer letztes Jahr zu Toxoholic's schicken, da Öl rausgesifft ist. Bis dahin war ich absolut zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer. Mit dem Ausgetauschten komme ich aber nicht klar. Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, dass vielleicht die vom Werk eingestellten Tunes anders sind, als der original verbaut wurde.
Nun hab ich Rebound Tune L, Velocity Tune M und Boost Valve 200.
Was habt Ihr? 

danke für eure Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (20. März 2014)

Bei mir ist der Gleiche verbaut. 
Nach den ersten ca. 700 km ist er aber viel weicher geworden. Nachdem ich einen Spacer eingebaut hab (bei mir der Mittlere) bin ich wieder voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. März 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Bei der Pike sind die einzelnen Stufen besser abgestimmt als das CTD der Fox. Der Lockout ist recht straff, die Einstellung Plattform ist ein gutes zwischending, besser als das Trail bei Fox wo ich fast keinen Unterschied merkte. Und fährt sich auch schon kalt viel geschmeidiger als die Fox, wo bei mir eher immer harzte. Obschon das Bike viel auf dem Kopf stand um die Gummis geschmeidig zu halten. Ich habe da natürlich nur den Vergleich zur 2013er CTD Version, die 2014er soll schon besser sein.
> 
> Der MM fährt sich wirklich sehr gut, würde Ihn nicht mehr hergeben. Er verhält sich im Vergleich zum FloatX oder auch zum Original verbauten Fox Float CTD Performance, im mittleren Federwegbereich straffer und neigt bei mir jetzt nicht zum durchrauschen. Beim FloatX ist wirklich nur der Lockout eher noch besser, der ist wirklich sehr straff, aber sonst fand ich nie eine mir passende abstimmung trotz pröbeln mit Volumespacern. Aber der Lockout vom Monarch+ ist auch sehr gut, straffer als der vom Originalen Fox Float CTD Performance Dämpfer.



Bin grad an einem günstigen FloatX dran und hätte da noch ein paar Fragen

Welches Tune hatte der FloatX? Darf ich auch fragen wie schwer du bist? Wie hat er sich mit dem Durchschlagen verhalten, der Strive hinterbau ist ja n bissl sonderlich und wieviele Spacer haste da reingemacht. 

Danke.


----------



## netsetter (20. März 2014)

"Aufgrund des enormen Arbeitsaufkommens und saisonbedingter Engpässe in unserer Montage und Logistik kann es sein, dass Ihr bestelltes Bike erst im Laufe der kommenden Woche fertig gestellt werden kann." Zitat Ende


----------



## Tintin33 (21. März 2014)

Hi.Auf der Homepage steht das das 8.0 race schon ausverkauft ist.Darunter steht gern besprechen wir mit dir mögliche Alternativen. Weiß jmd ob man das 8.0 evtl mit Pike un Monarch bekommt?


----------



## potzblitzer (21. März 2014)

Nein, das geht leider nicht.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. März 2014)

Dann hätten das einige Leute wohl genau so bestellt ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## netsetter (21. März 2014)

Diese Flexibilität seitens Canyon hätte mich auch gewundert


----------



## OliverKaa (21. März 2014)

Downhillqueen79 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich habe eine Frage an alle Besitzer von einem Strive AL 9.0 Baujahr 2013:
> 
> Nun hab ich Rebound Tune L, Velocity Tune M und Boost Valve 200.
> danke für eure Antworten


 
Yepp - ist auch bei mir so.


----------



## netsetter (21. März 2014)

Sind die Sun Charger wirklich so schlecht wie einige schreiben oder einfach nur schwer? Mavic Crossmax wäre mir lieber.....wie seht ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thislivesgood (21. März 2014)

ich hab mit den chargern bisher keine sooooo schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. ..

klar... es gibt stabilere und leichtere und auch laufräder die beides kombinieren ... 

aber so schlecht sind die charger auch nicht...
Vielleicht schwerer als andere sogar aufjeden fall aber naja...
bei ich fahre mit denen schon seit 2 jahren selbst durchn bikepark (Todtnau und lac blanc) und bin öfter als mir lieb ist schlecht und schief auf den laufrädern gelandet und es ist nie was wildes passiert...
also passt...
für nen Otto normal enduristen der aufs Geld achtet ists ne gute basis erst mal auf der man aufbauen kann wenn drauf wert gelegt wird

Mahlzeit


----------



## potzblitzer (21. März 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Yepp - ist auch bei mir so.
> Anhang anzeigen 280665



Fährst du da hinten nen DHR2? Wenn ja welche Version und wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Reifen hinsichtlich RW?


----------



## OliverKaa (21. März 2014)

Nein, 2.35 Minion DHF


----------



## Boardi05 (21. März 2014)

Downhillqueen79 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich habe eine Frage an alle Besitzer von einem Strive AL 9.0 Baujahr 2013:
> Könnt Ihr mal bitte schauen, was auf Eurem Dämpfer (Float Factory CTD BV) draufsteht, sofern er noch Original ist?
> Ich musste meinen Dämpfer letztes Jahr zu Toxoholic's schicken, da Öl rausgesifft ist. Bis dahin war ich absolut zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer. Mit dem Ausgetauschten komme ich aber nicht klar. Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, dass vielleicht die vom Werk eingestellten Tunes anders sind, als der original verbaut wurde.
> ...



bestätig ich auch nochmal.


----------



## OliverKaa (21. März 2014)

Hinterreifenempfehlung für Tubeless?


----------



## grobi59 (21. März 2014)

Trail King


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (21. März 2014)

2.2 oder 2.4?


----------



## OliverKaa (21. März 2014)

2.4 !!


----------



## grobi59 (21. März 2014)

2,4!!


----------



## Darth (22. März 2014)

rock razor


----------



## OliverKaa (22. März 2014)

Fährst Du Ihn? Als Snakeskin oder SG?
Schon in heftigerem Dirt gefahren - ist ein Trockenreifen, oder?
Ich kenn Ihn nur vom Lesen

Zum Trail King
Der 2.4er Conti bringt halt schon 1.1KG zu 0.7 beim 2.2


----------



## Darth (22. März 2014)

ich fahre den rock razor in der normalen evo snakeskin version und tubeless.
klar schmiert er im matsch aber biete durch durch schulterstollen noch relativ guten kurvengrip.
ich mag es am hr eh etwas rutschiger^^
im trockenen ist er eh genial und aufm weg zum trail rollt er super


----------



## Kussel (22. März 2014)

Guten Tag,hab heute morgen mal meine Gabel ist aus dem 2011 Strive ,Lyrik RC 2 DH)auseinander gebaut (nur Casting abgezogen) soweit sauber gemacht und nun muss ich ja beim zusammen Bauen wieder Öl ins Casting kippen und finde hier im Netz viel zu viele Antworten.Wie viel Öl muss ich auf die Seite wo die Mission Controll Einheit sitzt und wie viel auf der andere seite Kippen.Danke schon mal


----------



## Shabba (22. März 2014)

Rock Razor und STRIVE rockt


----------



## DiHo (22. März 2014)

@Kussel
15 bis max. 20 ml Motoröl links und rechts
Und dann je nach vorliebe mit ganz, halb oder gar nicht komprimierten casting zu schrauben.
Durch die eingeschlossen Luft auf der Dämpfungsseite verändert sich ein wenig die Progression der Gabel.


----------



## JulianM. (22. März 2014)

Falls jemand ein Strive ES 8.0 aus 2012 braucht: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/353515-canyon-strive-es-8-0-2012-grosze-m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (24. März 2014)

Moin liebe Strivler! Gibts hier jemanden der sein Strive mit einem Monarch+ RC3 aus dem Aftermarket mit Tune M/M bestückt hat und seine Erfahrungen teilen kann? Wie passt der Tune zum Hinterbau? 

Damits nicht nur Text gibt: mein Strive aktuell neu mit Lyrik RC2DH mit ner fast suspension Einheit und DHR2 vorne


----------



## OliverKaa (24. März 2014)

& ich hab den DHF hinten ;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (24. März 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Moin liebe Strivler! Gibts hier jemanden der sein Strive mit einem Monarch+ RC3 aus dem Aftermarket mit Tune M/M bestückt hat und seine Erfahrungen teilen kann? Wie passt der Tune zum Hinterbau?



Im ital. Forum hat den grad erst einer eignebaut und ist top zufrieden damit, durchschläge hat er nun keine mehr und kann 20% sag fahren, bei knappen 100kg


----------



## potzblitzer (24. März 2014)

Ok. Muss man noch die passenden Buchsen dazubestellen oder kann man die alten verwenden?


----------



## Boardi05 (24. März 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Ok. Muss man noch die passenden Buchsen dazubestellen oder kann man die alten verwenden?



So weit mir bekannt hat er alles vom Fox weiterverwendet, auch das Nadellager.


----------



## potzblitzer (24. März 2014)

Kann es da Probleme mit Garantie geben? Hab mal gehört, dass man immer die Hersteller Buchsen verwenden soll weil es sonst bei Problemen keinen Anspruch mehr gibt..Und: braucht man beim Wechsel für das Nadellager spezielles Werkzeug? Oder kann man das easy rausklopfen


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. März 2014)

zum nadellager wechseln brauchst du schon aus / einpresswerkzeug.
gibts bei canyon für wenig geld im zubehör.
ich glaube so um die 15€


----------



## Stoertebiker (24. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
ich hab da mal ne frage ...
vom 2014er modell is ja jetz so ziemlich alles ausverkauft ...
hat irgendwer was gehört ob da vielleicht noch nachproduziert werden soll oder ob die 2015er modelle vielleicht vorgezogen werden???
LG Störte


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

Soweit ich das von Canyon kenne haste Pech gehabt. Wenn weg dann weg. Und 2015 er Modelle werden die nicht vorziehen. So schnell kommen ja keine neuen Teile.. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (24. März 2014)

mhh ... das is ja schade ...
wie kommtn das dass die jetz schon ausverkauft sind?
is das bei denen immer so das die strives noch quasi vor saisonbeginn weg sind?
von den torques is ja zum beispiel noch garnix ausverkauft ...


----------



## potzblitzer (24. März 2014)

Naja, die werden ja schon seit Oktober verkauft..und Strive is populär geworden seitdem sie das Enduro Team haben


----------



## Boardi05 (24. März 2014)

Und die haben sicher nimmer so viele produziert, denn 26" kauft ja fast niemand mehr seit der hype um 27,5" eingeschlagen hat.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Naja, die werden ja schon seit Oktober verkauft..und Strive is populär geworden seitdem sie das Enduro Team haben


Wobei das Team dieses Jahr nicht mal mehr nen Strive fährt!  
Setzen jetzt auf das Nerve.. 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Und die haben sicher nimmer so viele produziert, denn 26" kauft ja fast niemand mehr seit der hype um 27,5" eingeschlagen hat.



Bin ich letztens gefahren. Ist nicht schlecht aber sieht leider immer noch scheiße aus.. Wobei die fullys als 29er ja mal echt überhaupt nicht gehen.. Da wird mir nur vom angucken schlecht.. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## bonny-m (24. März 2014)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, habe das canyon strive team race
Mit rock shox Pike und Monarch plus.
Meine Frage wäre in welcher Stellung stelle ich den SAG ein

Offen oder mittel Stellung? Gesperrt denke ich ja nicht!

Low Speed und rebound Ofen ?


----------



## Nesium (24. März 2014)

Ich würde mal sagen die setzen eher auf das Spectral und nicht aufs Nerve.
Und würde auch mal behaupten dass ein Hobby-Biker in einem Blindtest (leider schlecht möglich), keinen Unterschied merkt vom 26" zu 27,5". Alles nur ein künstlicher Hype um mächtig Kohle zu machen, vor Jahren hatten wir die Laufradgrösse schon mal und hat sich nicht durchgesetzt. Specialized ist immer noch nicht auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen weil sie der überzeugung sind dass das nichts bringt auf Dauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

Stimmt war das Spectral! Sorry mein Fehler 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans7 (24. März 2014)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, habe das canyon strive team race
> Mit rock shox Pike und Monarch plus.
> Meine Frage wäre in welcher Stellung stelle ich den SAG ein
> 
> ...



Den Sag bei offener Stufe einstellen, Rebound spielt beim Sag keine Rolle.


----------



## bonny-m (24. März 2014)

hans7 schrieb:


> Den Sag bei offener Stufe einstellen, Rebound spielt beim Sag keine Rolle.


Danke


----------



## Caspar720 (25. März 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Neuigkeiten bzgl. dem Strive Nachfolger / Enduro für 2015?


----------



## hans7 (25. März 2014)

Nein noch nichts bekannt: aber ich schau mal in meine Glaskugel und sage das Spectral mit 160 mm voraus. 
So in der Art denke ich wird der Nachfolger des Strive kommen


----------



## Boardi05 (25. März 2014)

Vllt. gibts ja beim Bikefestival in Riva n paar news, ich werd da sicher nachfragen.


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

Hey Leute schaut her ...
Das Strive Race 8.0 soll kurzfristig wieder lieferbar sein !

MfG


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

Verdammt, und ich hab kürzlich das 8.0 bestellt, ist das ein kleiner Scherz von Canyon????


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. März 2014)

Bestimmt ein April Scherz. Am 01.04. Wird wieder alles storniert :-D 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

Denk ich auch, ansonsten bin ich ganz schön sauer, bin zwar nicht unbedingt ein Fan von der X01 aber das Fahrwerk und die Laufräder vom Race wären schon geil...zudem ist es fast ein Kilo leichter!!

Oder wie sind Eure Erfahrungen bez X01? Will damit ordentliche Touren fahren, bin noch mit 3fach unterwegs......


Rock Schocks definitiv besser also Fox oder? Was würdet ihr nehmen? 8.0 oder 8.0 Race

Falls das Race wirklich wieder lieferbar sein sollte werd ich mal ein ernstes Wort mit Canyon reden müssen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonny-m (26. März 2014)

ISt wahrscheinlich wieder ein Computerfehler bei Canyon war vor 2 wochen schon einmal. hatte damals ein race bestellt,  2 Tage später wurde der Auftrag automatisch archieviert !!!!!!!


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

@ netsetter:
ich persönlich finde den 1x11 Antrieb genial, aber wie es sich im hoch gebrige damit fährt, muss ich selber noch testen,
die performance von x01 oder xx1 ist sau geil ...


----------



## Boardi05 (26. März 2014)

Anrufen und nachfragen


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

So war mal so frei, hab dort angerufen, die modelle sind definitiv wieder leiferbar !
... Glaub muss mir das auch noch überlegen ...


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

Ich hab sie angeschrieben, meint Ihr sie sind so flexibel dass ich auf´s Race umdisponieren kann?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. März 2014)

Anrufen und fragen ;-) 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

Hat die Pike nur 150mm Federweg??


----------



## Boardi05 (26. März 2014)

Ne, ist eine 160er verbaut ohne Absenkung


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

Ah ok danke, bin fleißig am googeln....ich glaub wenn es möglich ist werde ich meine Bestellung zum Race hin abändern, mal schauen wie flexibel die da sind in Koblenz.

Sonstige Vor/Nachteile gegenüber dem 8.0??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

also mir personlich gefällt das 8.0 race optisch sehr, die ausstattung ist absolut porno, dazu günstig, wenn ich sehe wieviel ich schon für mein Speci ausgegeben habe ...

aber mit dem umbestellen geht bestimmt, direkt anrufen in der hotline und das persönlich absprechen !!!
MfG


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. März 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Hat die Pike nur 150mm Federweg??



Die ist glaub ich auf 150mm begrenzt bei 650B Laufrädern. 
Bei 26 Zoll hast du 160mm Federung. 


Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

Was mich noch ein bisschen schreckt sind die Übersetzungen der X01.

Mein Nerve hat mit 3fach im kleinsten Gang einen rechnerischen Wert von 0,65 der höchste Gang 4,0
Wenn ich 2fach berechne ( Strive 8.0) komme ich auf 0,61 und 3,27
Bei der X01 (8.0 Race) 0,81 und 3,4 (34Z) mit 32Z: 0,76 und 3,2 und mit 30Z: 0,71 und 3,0

Da ich hier bei uns auch den kleinsten Gang beim Nerve öfters brauche bin ich ein wenig skeptisch mit der X01.....die 0,81 der X01 entspricht ca dem 3. Gang an meinem Nerve *malamkopfkratz*

Spielen da noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle? Alles 26 Zöller....sind ev die Kurbeln unterschiedlich lang???

Was tun sprach Zeuß.....


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

klar macht der Radumfang was auch , 26 und  29 Zoll haben ne andere übersetzung !
also ich hatte die bedenken anfangs auch, hab s trotzdem umgebaut und siehe da alles prima ...
da gewöhnen sich die muskeln schnell dran bei regelmäßiger ausfahrt ...


----------



## metal_beppi (26. März 2014)

Danke Leute für die Info!!! Hab's sofort bestellt. Heute Abend wird dann das 8.0 CH storniert - geil, was freu ich mich!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

26 und 29 unterschiedliche Übersetzungen? Sag bloss.... "Ironie aus"

Du sagst nicht was du umgebaut hast....von 3fach auf 2fach oder 2fach auf 1fach? Ist ein bisschen allgemein gehalten Deine Aussage....hilft mir nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

also ich habe an meinem Rad, allerdings kein strive von 2 x 10 auf 1 x 11 umgerüstet , die laufradgrösse beträgt 26 Zoll !
um die übersetznungen habe ich mir auch gedanken gemacht ohne ende ...
habe in einem übersetzungsprogramm rauf unter runter gerechnet und vergliechen.
habe festgestellt dass die spünge im verhältnis gar nicht mal so gross sind.
hab mir die gruppe dann einfach gekauft und siehe das , alles super, also ich pers. will diesen 1 x 11 antrieb nicht mehr missen !


----------



## allginho (26. März 2014)

Hat jemand hier das 8.0 Race schon erhalten bzw. schön ausprobiert? Was ich so quer durchs Internet lese dürfte das Fahrwerk mit Pike und Monarch + RC3 nun ja vom feinsten sein - kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

Hier 2 x 10 :
24/36 vorne
11/36 hinten


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

1 x 11
mit 28er, 30er und 32 er KB


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

Also ich habe mich jetzt anfangs für das 30er entschieden, denke im Laufe der Saison werde ich es mal mit nem 32 er probieren !


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

immer diese Unschlüssigkeit....am liebsten wäre mir das Race aber mit 2fach Schaltung.....verdammt!

Original ist ja ein 34er verbaut......find ich bisschen groß für steile Gebirgstouren...aber mit zb einem 30er ist halt der Topspeed sch....


----------



## Darth (26. März 2014)

ich habe meins direkt auf  ein 30er kb umgerüstet.  bin super zufrieden und im topspeed fehlt mir zumindest noch nichts


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

In welchem Bereich kann man die Übersetzung (also vorderes Kettenblatt) variieren ohne die Kette zu kürzen oder verlängern? Ist der Wechsel einfach oder muss die Kurbel ausgebaut werden?

Baut Caynon auf Wunsch ein kleineres bei der Auslieferung ein?


----------



## Boardi05 (26. März 2014)

+/- 2 zähne sollten bei den sram 1x11 gehn, so hab ich das halt öfters hier im forum gelesen


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. März 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Baut Caynon auf Wunsch ein kleineres bei der Auslieferung ein?



Nein! Canyon geht auf keinen Kundenwunsch ein. Bei Propain schon eher. 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (26. März 2014)

Die können sich bei Canyon auch nich wirklich entscheiden wa?!
vor vielleicht drei wochen hab ich angerufen ... da hieß es noch: was weg is is weg. nix wird nachproduziert.

und kaum hat man sich in ne andere richtung orientiert und ne alternative gesucht gehts plötzlich doch ...


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. März 2014)

Dort weiß halt leider die linke Hand nicht was die rechte macht!

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

Ich werde mal nachfragen.. wenn +/- 2 Zähne möglich ist würde ich mir 28/30/32 zum Probieren wünschen, denke mit dem 34er waren sie sehr optimistisch oder waren noch nie in den Alpen unterwegs.

Was fahrt Ihr so? Also wir haben bei uns Steigungen da brauch ich bei 3x9 den kleinsten Gang....22 vorne 34 hinten...mein Nerve ist aber leichter....grad gelesen das 28er ist der XX1 vorbehalten....gibt´s bis 38 *ggg* die Beine will ich sehen!!!

Kann ich die Kette selber kürzen falls Canyon nicht darauf eingehen will?

Ist schon etwas mager....ich meine der Aufwand würde sich in Grenzen halten, ich hingegen muss am neuen bike schon schrauben :-(

Was kost denn so ein Kettenblatt und wie groß ist der Aufwand selbiges zu wechseln?


----------



## dp00212 (26. März 2014)

Also ich komm mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 0.8 für den kleinsten Gang gut zurecht auf meinem 8.0 Race. Das haben hier andere auch schon bestätigt. Würd ich mir an Deiner stelle keine Gedanken machen, sonst wären alle diese 1x11 bikes ja unbrauchbar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoertebiker (26. März 2014)

wie schlägt sich das race denn so im Bikepark?


----------



## Darth (26. März 2014)

xo1 geht nur bis 30 Zähne runter. um das kleine drauf zu bekommen muss die kurbel runter. 8er imbus. das 34er bekommste aufgrund des größeren durchmessers so runter ohne die kurbel zu demontieren. kette kürzen ist nicht nötig.  ich habe trotzdem 2glieder gekürzt.  Kannste mit nem ketten niet tool selbst machen. 
kosten tut der spass ein fuffi... (kb hat nen 94er lk!)

wenn die kurbel auf ist kommt ne xx1 dran.


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

Also das 34 er Blatt ist mir zu heftig .
Und an Speed fehlt es mir nicht, mag an mir aber eher liegen ....


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

Hm wenn das mit Umbau nicht so einfach geht....schade....bei der XX1 könnte man die KB ohne Ausbau der Kurbel tauschen? Bis 28?

Denn....die Carbonkurbel will ich nicht unbedingt öfters demontieren wenn´s geht.

hmm Kettenräder und Kurbel kaufen.....da kommt mich das Strive langsam teuer.

Die 0,8 mögen reichen, weiß nicht was und wo ihr fahrt. Hier in Vorarlberg kann´s schon ganz schön steil sein.


----------



## schrabbel (26. März 2014)

Bei der X01 sind nur die Kurbelarme aus Carbon, Achse uns Spider sind aus Aluminium. Kannste ruhig öfters das Kettenblatt wechseln, ..da passiert nüx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

Ok...also so wie ich das sehe ist die Aufnahme der X01 Kettenblätter größer weshalb man nicht ausfahren kann, demnach haben xx1 und x01 verschiedene Lochkreise? Ist das Teil auf das das Kettenblatt geschraubt wird fix an der Kurbel dran? Könnte man das einzeln wechseln?

Lochkreis 94 und 76...also auf Bildern sieht die innere Verzahnung am Spider nach bildschirmaugenmass gleich aus.....kann das jemand bestätigen? Dann hätte man mitunter eine günstige Möglichkeit den Vorteil des schnellen Wechsels der XX1 an der X01 zu nützen. (bis 28Z!!)

Intressanter Vergleich (und zugleich Bestätigung dass es passen sollte)!!

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/12/03/sram-x01-gruppe-im-test/


----------



## allginho (26. März 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Hm wenn das mit Umbau nicht so einfach geht....schade....bei der XX1 könnte man die KB ohne Ausbau der Kurbel tauschen? Bis 28?
> 
> Denn....die Carbonkurbel will ich nicht unbedingt öfters demontieren wenn´s geht.
> 
> ...


Oha Artgenosse, ich komme auch aus Vorarlberg und trau mich das mit dem 8.0 Race und der X01 jetzt einfach mal - dat läuft schon


----------



## schrabbel (26. März 2014)

Ja XX1 und X01 haben verschiedene Lochkreise. Bei der X01 kann man den Spider von der Achse lösen, ist glaube eine Verzahnung die mit Schrauben gesichert wird, ..aber so genau habe ich mir das nicht angeschaut.


----------



## grobi59 (26. März 2014)

Die xo1 hat beim Strive und bei anderen Komplettbikes auch, Kurbelarme aus Alu.


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

Komplizierte Sache...X01 ist nicht gleich X01 wie beim Strive verbaut...noch komplizierter geht´s echt nicht.

@Landsmann: Hast auch grad eines bestellt? Wo bist unterwegs?


----------



## grobi59 (26. März 2014)

Das kompliziert gar nichts, die Kurbel ist genau die gleiche, nur aus Alu anstatt aus Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

"X01 Kurbel 11-fach - schwarzGebaut für maximale Ketten Kontrolle, jeder einzelne Zahn ist CNC gefräst um besser in die inneren und äußeren Kettenglieder zu greifen. Fünf verschiedene X-SYNC™ Kettenblattgrößen (30-32-34-36-38) ermöglichen dir deine Übersetzung individuell an Terrain, Radgröße und Fahrstil anzupassen. Alle X-SYNC™ Kettenblätter funktionieren mit dem selben Spider, *durch welchen sich des weiteren Kettenblätter demontieren lassen ohne die Kurbel abnehmen zu müssen*." Zitat Ende.

Also geht der Wechsel doch bis zum 30er ohne Kurbeldemontage?


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

allginho schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier das 8.0 Race schon erhalten bzw. schön ausprobiert? Was ich so quer durchs Internet lese dürfte das Fahrwerk mit Pike und Monarch + RC3 nun ja vom feinsten sein - kann das jemand bestätigen?




Darauf ist noch gar niemand eingegangen......


----------



## metal_beppi (26. März 2014)

Hat irgendwer außer mir heute noch bestellt?
Ich habe heute Abend keinen mehr an der Hotline erreicht, angeblich wegen einer Schulung.
Werde es morgen früh nochmal erfragen ob es tatsächlich noch 8.0 Race gibt, oder ob die Bestellungen wieder storniert werden. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## derbenno (26. März 2014)

Ich hab ein Race 8.0 bestellt und 5 Tage danach wurde es stoniert


----------



## netsetter (26. März 2014)

also doch ein Aprilscherz....


----------



## bonny-m (27. März 2014)

derbenno schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Race 8.0 bestellt und 5 Tage danach wurde es stoniert


Mir gings genau so  Bike steht schon wieder auf ausverkauft


----------



## metal_beppi (27. März 2014)

Punkt 8 ruf ich an der Hotline an...ich frag nach was das soll


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## netsetter (27. März 2014)

....dafür scheint es das 8.0 wieder zu geben. Wollen die uns eigentlich verarschen? Wenn das so weitergeht storniere ich meine Bestellung wieder, gibt´s ja nicht!


----------



## bonny-m (27. März 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> ....dafür scheint es das 8.0 wieder zu geben. Wollen die uns eigentlich verarschen? Wenn das so weitergeht storniere ich meine Bestellung wieder, gibt´s ja nicht!


----------



## bonny-m (27. März 2014)

bonny-m schrieb:


>


Bin mal auf den Anruf von metal beppi gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (27. März 2014)

metal_beppi schrieb:


> Punkt 8 ruf ich an der Hotline an...ich frag nach was das soll
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk




Berichte dann bitte!! Danke!


----------



## metal_beppi (27. März 2014)

Also: Die Dame an der Hotline kann mir dazu leider gar nichts sagen, ich muss warten bis es die Bestellung bearbeitet wurde, sie hat auch keinen Einblick auf aktuelle Lagerbestände und ist nur für Info und Beratung zuständig. 

Warum gestern das Race 8.0 und heute das Standard 8.0 verfügbar waren/sind weiß sie nicht.

Ich hab ihr ans Herz gelegt, dass sie diese Problematik an die entsprechende Abteilung weiter gibt. Sie meinte, dass sie das machen wird.

Mir bleibt jetzt nichts anderes übrig als auf die Auftragsvestätigung zu warten. Das kann aktuell bis zu 48h dauern. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht daran, dass ich noch ein 8.0 Race bekomme....

Auch das aus dem Showroom in Konblenz darf man nicht kaufen ;-)

Ich meld mich wenn sich was tut.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paddy_G (27. März 2014)

.... Man das ist ja wie lotto spielen, sogar noch interessanter !
also ehrlich gesagt ich würde sowas nicht mit machen, wenn ich ein neues bike will,
dann immer sofort und ohne warten bzw. es dann noch offen ist ob ich es überhaupt noch bekomme ...

so zum thema kurbel x01 oder xx1 !
auf dem "AfterMarkt" gibt es nur die x01 und xx1 in der Carbon Version zu kaufen, wobei nur die Kurbelarme aus Carbon sind bzw. teilweise ! Der Vorteil der XX1 ist, dass sie ein bissle leichter ist , der Lochkreis beträgt 76 mm, dadurch kann man das Blatt ohne Demontage der Kurbel wechseln, zudem haben die XX1 KB ein festes Gewinde  und die Blätter sind asymmetrisch, daher passt es nur in einer Position !
Diese Eigenschaften erleichtern den Wechsel des Kettenblattes ohne die Demontage der ganzen Kurbel !
Zur X01 Kurbel ist zu sagen , dass sie ca. 30 € günstiger ist und mir pers. die Optik eher zusagt !
Der LK bei dieser Krubel beträgt 94 mm, die Befestigung der Kettenblätter erfolgt hier standardmäßig mit Gegenschraube  und das Wechseln der Blätter ist daher ein bissle schwieriger !

Ich denke viel mehr gibt es dadrüber nicht zu sagen bzw. mehr weiss ich nicht !...

MfG


----------



## OliverKaa (27. März 2014)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Hier 2 x 10 :
> 24/36 vorne
> 11/36 hintenAnhang anzeigen 281713



Erstmal DANKE für die ganzen Infos zu 11-Fach
Schaltest Du dann über Kreuz vom 24/17 auf 36/22? 
Muss ich mal probieren! Sollte die beste Wahl sein, oder? 
Warum sind36/28 bzw 25 gelb?


----------



## netsetter (27. März 2014)

"Das Modell Canyon Strive 8.0 Race ist leider für die komplette Saison ausverkauft und wird nicht mehr nachproduziert." Zitat Ende.

Auf die verwirrende Verfügbarkeit auf ihrer Homepage sind sie gar nicht eingegangen.....


----------



## Paddy_G (27. März 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Erstmal DANKE für die ganzen Infos zu 11-Fach
> Schaltest Du dann über Kreuz vom 24/17 auf 36/22?
> Muss ich mal probieren! Sollte die beste Wahl sein, oder?
> Warum sind36/28 bzw 25 gelb?



Also die Gelb bzw. Rot markierten Übersetzungen zeigen wo sich der schräge Kettenlauf befindet, diese Gänge sollten vermieden werden da sich hier der Verschleiß enorm steigt und es zu bösen Pannen kommen kann, Kettenriß etc.


----------



## Paddy_G (27. März 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Das Modell Canyon Strive 8.0 Race ist leider für die komplette Saison ausverkauft und wird nicht mehr nachproduziert.


Das heißt , du bekommst doch keins ? 
Naja komisch


----------



## netsetter (27. März 2014)

Doch doch, hab ja ein 8.0 bestellt bevor es ausverkauft war, gäbe es das Race wieder hätte ich umdisponiert.

Also bleibe ich erstmal (notgedrungen) bei 2fach und Fox, obwohl´s mir die X01 immer symphatischer wird.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. März 2014)

Ich finde die 2x10 echt klasse. Hab absolut nichts dagegen auszusetzen. 
Das fox Fahrwerk fährt sich auch richtig sahne. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metal_beppi (27. März 2014)

Also ich habe auch das 8.0 CH bestellt, ob meine Bestellbestätigung für das 8.0 Race (von Gestern) in eine Auftragsbestätigung umgesetzt wird, bezweifel ich bei den o.g. Aussagen mittlerweile - ein Versuchs wars wert. Falls ich unerwartet natürlich doch eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen sollte, freu ich mich um so mehr.


----------



## grobi59 (27. März 2014)

Hey,
ich brauche für den Charger Expert Satz einen Adapter von 15mm auf 20mm vorne. 
Jemand eine Idee oder noch besser einen link?

Habe bei Bike Components einen gefunden der für den Pro ist, passt der auch?

Danke


----------



## Tintin33 (27. März 2014)

Hi.Evtl kaufe ich mir ein gebrauchtes Strive ES 7.Gibt es bei diesem Modell/Baujahr irgendwas zu beachten? Mängel die verstärkt auftreten? Hab jetzt keine Lust das ganze Forum zu durchsuchen.Wo finde ich noch ne genaue Ausstattungsliste?
Danke


----------



## D-charger (27. März 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich brauche für den Charger Expert Satz einen Adapter von 15mm auf 20mm vorne.
> Jemand eine Idee oder noch besser einen link?
> 
> ...


Der passt. Sitzt nur ein wenig lockerer als die 15mm.


----------



## grobi59 (27. März 2014)

Danke. Sitzen die generell lockerer oder nur der vom Pro?


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (27. März 2014)

Servus,

Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch:
Mir ist gestern die vordere Lagerachse (oder Bolzen) am Umlenkhebel in der 270° Box gebrochen, ganz genau so, wie es beispielsweise auf Seite 63 hier zu sehen ist. Die Jungs von Canyon haben mir erzählt, dass ich aber nur Garantieanspruch habe, wenn ich das Bike einschicke und es dann von ihnen repariert wird.
Da ich bei dem schönen Wetter aber keine Lust habe, Monate zu warten, bis es repariert ist, überlege ich jetzt, ob ich mir die Teile nicht einfach schicken lasse und sie dann selber einbaue — und selbst bezahle.
Deshalb meine Frage, weiß jemand, wie viel der Bolzen, bzw. die Achse mit den Lagern kosten?

Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (27. März 2014)

Ich glaub Canyon gibt dir nicht die Teile, die wollen das selber montieren. So hab ich das halt schon ein paar mal hier gelesen.


----------



## Melchior (27. März 2014)

Hi,

das Strive 8.0 bzw. 8.0 Race ist wieder lieferbar? Auf der Homepage steht es leider nicht.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. März 2014)

Es ist doch alles ausverkauft.. 
Macht euch doch nicht so verrückt ;-) 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## G.E.Triebe (27. März 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> .......Deshalb meine Frage, weiß jemand, wie viel der Bolzen, bzw. die Achse mit den Lagern kosten?



Die Preise halten sich in Grenzen. Die Lager kosten 4,95€ das Stück. Die M5er Schraube und die lange Halbachse kosten jeweils nur 3,95€. Die kurze Halbachse dürfte auch nicht mehr kosten, war aber erst im Mai lieferbar.
Der Lagerwechsel ist aber nicht ganz einfach, da braucht's etwas Erfahrung (und passendes Werkzeug).


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (27. März 2014)

@G.E.Triebe  Danke!
Hast du das auch schon gehabt?


----------



## netsetter (27. März 2014)

Sag bloß Du hast die Teile zugeschickt bekommen? Gibt´s das wirklich bei Canyon?

Ist das eine Schwachstelle am Strive?


----------



## G.E.Triebe (27. März 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> @G.E.Triebe  Danke!
> Hast du das auch schon gehabt?


Nee, bei mir waren die Lager platt.


----------



## allginho (27. März 2014)

Melchior schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Strive 8.0 bzw. 8.0 Race ist wieder lieferbar? Auf der Homepage steht es leider nicht.


Das war Gestern den ganzen Tag auf KW 15 lieferbar - allerdings nur laut der Homepage  Noch habe ich keine Stornierung bzw. Auftragsbestätigung bekommen - wir dürfen weiterhin gespannt sein  Ich erwarte mir mal lieber nicht zuviel


----------



## G.E.Triebe (27. März 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Sag bloß Du hast die Teile zugeschickt bekommen? Gibt´s das wirklich bei Canyon?
> Ist das eine Schwachstelle am Strive?


Klar, Du kriegst jede kleine Schraube. Wirf da mal einen Blick in die Explosionszeichnung. Da steht jede Artikelnummer dabei.

Eine konstruktive Schwachstelle war das wohl nur beim 2011er. Da hat sich die Verschraubung ab und an wohl mal gelöst. Ab 2012 wird die Achse noch zusätzlich gesichert (durch die Alukappen mit den Löchern). Zum Problem wird's dann, wenn Du die Schrauben nachziehst. Die Schraubensicherung wird dadurch aufgebrochen und wird nutzlos. Bei jeder Kontrolle sollten also die Schrauben raus und neu mit Loctite gesichert werden.


----------



## bartschipro (27. März 2014)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> .... Man das ist ja wie lotto spielen, sogar noch interessanter !
> also ehrlich gesagt ich würde sowas nicht mit machen, wenn ich ein neues bike will,
> dann immer sofort und ohne warten bzw. es dann noch offen ist ob ich es überhaupt noch bekomme ...
> 
> ...


Kleiner Zusatz:
Es wird fast immer bei Kopletträdernb von der X01-Kurbel gesprochen, es ist aber eine X1-Kurbel (soweit ich informiert bin).
http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-x1-hollow-forged-crankset
Das Teil ist mit der X9 quasi identisch bis auf spider und Kettenblätter natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (27. März 2014)

@netsetter
1. Ja, man kann sich laut Canyon-Service die Lager und die Bolzen zuschicken lassen.
2. Ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit den Lagern am Hinterbau, aber nicht, wie jetzt an der 270° Box, sondern mit dem hinten an	 der Achse. Die haben sich nicht mehr drehen lassen — hab mir dann ein paar No-Name Chinesenlager für 2,50€ gekauft, die sind seit ca. 1,5 Jahren beschwerdefrei (die Originalen haben's nicht mal nen halbes Jahr geschafft)


----------



## netsetter (27. März 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> "Das Modell Canyon Strive 8.0 Race ist leider für die komplette Saison ausverkauft und wird nicht mehr nachproduziert." Zitat Ende.
> 
> Auf die verwirrende Verfügbarkeit auf ihrer Homepage sind sie gar nicht eingegangen.....



Kam gestern auf Nachfrage nach dem 8.0 Race....


----------



## netsetter (27. März 2014)

Ich wollte mal für mein Nerve einen neuen Hinterbau bestellen da ich einen kleinen Riss beim Gewinde der Bremssattelbefestigung hatte.....NO WAY das Teil so zugeschickt zu bekommen obwohl ich es bezahlt hätte da es mein Eigenverschulden war.


----------



## metal_beppi (27. März 2014)

Also habe heute nochmal bei Canyon angerufen, in der Hoffnung ein anderer weis es vielleicht. 
So war es dann auch. 
Der Mitarbeiter meinte es war ein Fehler auf der Homepage  verdammt 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. März 2014)

Hab ich mir gleich gedacht. 
Alles andere wäre auch mehr als fraglich gewesen.. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## D-charger (27. März 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Danke. Sitzen die generell lockerer oder nur der vom Pro?


Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Habe keine anderen ausser die für die pro gefunden.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. März 2014)

Mal was anderes, wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit Bike Parks und dem Strive? 
Sollte ja eigentlich möglich sein oder? 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## D-charger (27. März 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich glaub Canyon gibt dir nicht die Teile, die wollen das selber montieren. So hab ich das halt schon ein paar mal hier gelesen.


Schwachsinn. Natürlich schicken die Ersatzteile raus. Gibt doch extra im Service Bereich auf der hp die Möglichkeit den Defekt zu schildern und Bilder mitzusenden.


----------



## netsetter (27. März 2014)

D-charger schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Natürlich schicken die Ersatzteile raus. Gibt doch extra im Service Bereich auf der hp die Möglichkeit den Defekt zu schildern und Bilder mitzusenden.



Bei mir hat´s nicht funktioniert, sie wollten den Hinterbau unbedingt selber um/ein-bauen (zwecks Garantie obwohl 2009er) obwohl eine Freundin von mir gelernte Fahrradmechaniker ist und selbstständig (darf sie nicht!)...mir als fleißigen Hobbyschrauber (wohlgemerkt eher kfz und motorradlastig) haben sie das nicht zugetraut, da hieß es immer nur "Schicken sie uns das bike zu" und 1x Koblenz und zurück sind mal 70,--
Da ich den Defekt selber verschuldet hatte und nicht mal auf Kulanz plädiert habe finde ich das schon etwas schwach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-charger (27. März 2014)

Ich hatte eine geknickte Hauptachse und zwei Bilder mit Beschreibung haben ausgereicht um vier Tage später auf Garantie das Teil im Briefkasten zu haben.


----------



## bartschipro (27. März 2014)

Hat jemand mal das 8.0 Race in M ohne Pedale gewogen? Stimmen die angegebenen 13.2kg? Steht das hier schon auf einer der 200 Seiten? DANKE!


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (27. März 2014)

@Dennis-Fox 
Geht eigentlich super, fahr damit z.B. damit am Geisskopf so ziemlich alles von Flow-Country, über die Freeride, bis hin zur Downhill. Das schöne ist, man kommt auch noch gut berghoch.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. März 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> @Dennis-Fox
> Geht eigentlich super, fahr damit z.B. damit am Geisskopf zo ziemlich alles von Flow-Country, über die Freeride, bis hin zur Downhill. Das schöne ist, man kommt auch noch gut berghoch.



Danke für die Hilfe. Hsb nur immer ein wenig Angst das mir die Dämpfer verrecken..
Kann es sein das das Strive wirklich die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist? ☺

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (28. März 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe. Hsb nur immer ein wenig Angst das mir die Dämpfer verrecken..
> Kann es sein das das Strive wirklich die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist? ☺
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk



Ne ist es nicht, aber es kommt nahe hin. Ich war bisher zweimal im park mit dem strive, ging ganz gut, hab aber fast keinen sprung gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bartschipro (28. März 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Kam gestern auf Nachfrage nach dem 8.0 Race....


Gerade bei Canyon angerufen. Laut Aussage Canyon können sie mir mein Vorgestern bestelltes 8.0 Race nicht liefern, irgendein Systemfehler. Sie sagte, da gibt es noch einige Bestellungen die nicht ausgeführt werden können...
uncool!
Aber es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass da Rad nochmal nachproduziert wird. Sehr zuverlässige Aussage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allginho (28. März 2014)

Das gibt`s gar nicht - jetzt ist das Strive 8.0 Race in RAW und Größe L mal wieder auf KW 15 lieferbar...hat das ganze was mit dem nahendem ersten April zu tun?!!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. März 2014)

Das sind System Fehler.. Hat die Hotline doch schon irgend wem hier bestätigt. 


Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## netsetter (28. März 2014)

Heute grad per Mail bekommen:

*Das Canyon Strive 8.0 Race ist und bleibt ausverkauft. Mir liegen auch keine Meldungen über gegenteilige Fehldarstellungen unserer Homepage vor.

Es wird auch keine Nachproduktion für die Saison 2014 geben, sodass sie ihre Bestellung ruhigen Gewissens fortbestehen lassen können.*


----------



## mcWolfgang (29. März 2014)

Hat heute einen sehr unschönen Abflug und nun ist mein Umwerfer im A.... Ich habe das Problem das ich nicht mehr auf das große Kettenblatt schalten kann. Der Umwerfer hängt selbst bei gelösten Seilzug so weit unten das er es gar nicht machbar ist auf das große Kettenblatt zu schalten. Es ist doch aber so das der Umwerfer durch den Schaltzug nach unten gezogen wird und ohne Spannung sich nach oben drückt. Oder hab ich da ein Denk Fehler? 
Hat jemand nen Tipp was das sein kann oder ist das Ding hin?


----------



## Darth (29. März 2014)

welcher umwerfer haste? downpull ist klar aber topswing oder downswing? am besten Foto


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. März 2014)

Wie kann das Fahrrad den stürzen und dabei den unwerfer zerstören? 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## mcWolfgang (29. März 2014)

Downpull? Hab ich noch nie so gehört. Muss ich wohl wirklich nen Bild machen. Ist auf alle fälle ein sram x 0.
Das ganze ist bißchen unglücklich gelaufen, ich bin an einem Drop überrascht worden von der Höhe. Ich habe das vorher nicht eingesehen und hab da gar nicht mit gerechnet. Ich dachte da kommt eine etwas Steiler Abfahrt, es war aber eine etwas höhere Stufe. Aus schreck hab ich probiert das Bike noch weg zu stoßen um mir nicht die Eier auf zu hauen, ging aber daneben. Ich habe den Lenker über dreht und dabei hat es den Bowdenzug wohl so sehr gestrafft das der Umwerfer einen Weg bekommen hat.


----------



## Darth (29. März 2014)

liest sich schon irgendwie lustig
man unterscheidet umwerfer darin ob sie von oben oder unten vom bowdenzug angelenkt werden.  manche können beides. dann kommt noch hinzu ob die montage tief sitzt und der umwerfer nach oben schwingt wenn man aufs große kb schaltet oder dieser halt höher montiert ist und somit nach unten schwingen muss...

zudem muss ich aber sagen, dass es wohl unwahrscheinlich ist, das der umwerfer einen weg hat... wäre seltsam.  schau mal lieber am Schalthebel bzw. kontrolliere den zug usw...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. März 2014)

Das denke ich auch. Da sollte eigentlich nichts drann kommen... Wird der Zug oder sie Schaltung an sich sein. 

Ich hab heute auch eine ganz doofe macke ins Oberrohr bekommen. Beim Sturz hat sich der Lenker soweit gedreht das der Anschluss der Bremsleitung über das Rohr geschliffen ist.. 
Sau doof. Ich glaub ich muss jetzt allen ernstes meine Bremse um zwei mm verstellen damit das nicht nochmal passiert. Total ärgerlich. Da hab ich echt nicht dran gedacht beim Aufbau.. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## mcWolfgang (30. März 2014)

Ja ich glaub es hat bestimmt auch tierisch lustig ausgesehen. Vor allem weil ich noch rum gehüpft bin wie ein Affe, ich hab mir jetzt schön die Pins in die Wade gerammt und mit dem Sattel den Oberschenkel auf geschrappt. Keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert. Das Thema mit den Bremsgriff hab ich mit Spacern gelöst, ich hatte die Hebel erst so ausgerichtet das sie nicht hängen bleiben, da hab ich aber schmerzen in den Handgelenken bekommen. Deswegen ein Spacer mehr und es hat gepasst. 
Ich habe mal Bilder gemacht, den Zug hat ich ja schon mal ab und den Trigger hat ich auch schon auseinander. Das schien es nicht zu sein. Der Zug zieht ja von unten, also wenn ich den Trigger betätige ist mehr Spannung am Zug und der Umwerfer wird nach unten gezogen. Das löst das schalten auf das kleine Kettenblatt aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (30. März 2014)

Nö umgedreht.

Normalerweise wird durch drücken am Schalhebel  der Umwerfer nach außen/oben gezogen.
Darum müßte der Seilzug unter Spannung stehen wenn die Kette übers große Kettenblatt läuft.
Beim kleinen Blatt ist der Seilzug lose.
Ich vermute mal das beim Sturz durch den Lenkereinschlag der Zug Spannung bekommen hat und sich bei der unteren Klemmschraube etwas durchgezogen hat.
Jetzt mußt du am Umwerfer den unteren Anschlag einstellen und dann mit ganz gaaaaaanz leichter Spannung den Zug mit der Klemmschraube befestigen. 
Beim Schalten mußte sich jetzt durch die Zugspannung der Umwerfer Richtung großes Kettenblatt bewegen.
Das Runterschalten aufs kleine Blatt erledigt die Feder im Umwerfer.


----------



## waldi28 (30. März 2014)

Ich hab heute mal meine neuen Bremsscheiben eingefahren. Ich dachte ich könnte so das Gequietsche der Avid loswerden. Im trockenen Zustand sind sie jetzt trotz Sinterbeläge relativ still. Aber im Nassen tut sich da gar nichts. Sind eher noch lauter wie vorher.
Beim Abkühlen klirren und knistern Sie dann vor sich hin. Und aussehen tun sie auch besser als die HS1.
Ich war est skeptisch ob die Float-Scheiben mit ihren Nieten passen, da sie doch etwas dicker auftragen.
Es ist zwar knapp, geht aber doch ohne Probleme.


----------



## mcWolfgang (30. März 2014)

Ursache gefunden. Der Umwerfer ist wie vermutet im A.... 
Ich habe nach dem Schema von @DiHo nochmals geschaut was da los ist und muß sagen das ich in meiner Denkweise eines funktionstüchtigen Umwerfer doch nicht so verkehrt lag. 
Der Umwerfer ist gebrochen, die Kraft beim Lenker verdrehen war wohl doch zu groß. 
Hat jemand eine Info welche Art vom Umwerfer am Strive verbaut ist? 
Das Wetter ist Top und ich hab ein Defektes Bike s

 

 o ein Scheiß!


----------



## Micha382 (30. März 2014)

Bau auf einmal 10 um ;-)


----------



## hackel schorsch (31. März 2014)

Nur zur Info: Checkt mal Eure Laufräder, wenn Ihr die von Sun Ringle Charger habt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sun-...e-strive-8-0-2013.629562/page-5#post-11863758
Gefahr des Nippelbruchs


----------



## wasserstop (31. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen
kann mir einer sagen was für ein Tretlager/Innenlager im Strive ESX 9.0 Ltd verbaut ist?
Muss ich vermutlich tauschen hab so ein mahlendes Geräusch beim Bergauf treten.
Dachte es ist die Kettenführung ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (31. März 2014)

laut Website und Hersteller Manuals ist ein Race Face X-Type verbaut. Ansonsten Foto!


----------



## netsetter (1. April 2014)

Yippie mein 8.0 ist unterwegs, hoffe es passt alles und die Laufräder halten...man hört ja viel Negatives davon......


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. April 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Yippie mein 8.0 ist unterwegs, hoffe es passt alles und die Laufräder halten...man hört ja viel Negatives davon......



Hab nur von den 2013er Modellen gehört. Ab 2014 soll wohl alles gut sein ;-) 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (1. April 2014)

Ich hoffe es


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. April 2014)

Ich hab bis jetzt keine Problem gehabt an meinem Strive 8.0 2014 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## hackel schorsch (1. April 2014)

Also meine Laufräder liegen bei Canyon zum neu benippeln. Und das ist ein 2014er 8.0


----------



## sirios (1. April 2014)

hackel schorsch schrieb:


> Also meine Laufräder liegen bei Canyon zum neu benippeln. Und das ist ein 2014er 8.0



...also kannst du dann vermutlich im Herbst wieder damit auf die Trails


----------



## hackel schorsch (1. April 2014)

Der Trend geht doch eh zum Zweit-Bike, oder? 
Schicke direkt den Rest hinterher, damit die Inspektion gleich mitgemacht wird.


----------



## netsetter (1. April 2014)

Auweh, also wenn das bike mit besch.. Laufrädern daherkommt mach ich gleich einen Riesenwirbel!!!!

Das kann´s ja wohl nicht sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillqueen79 (2. April 2014)

Da es gerade um das Thema Umwerfer geht:
Hat noch Jemand das Problem, dass die Kette vorne nicht auf das große Kettenblatt will, wenn man vorher bei einem Anstieg kräftig in die Pedale treten musste?! Der Umwerfer bewegt sich dann schon, aber die Kette rauscht dann erst ein paar Mal durch, bevor sie sich irgendwann dazu bequemt, auf das große Blatt zu springen...
Wenn ich vorher nicht kräftig treten musste, geht es einwandfrei. 
In der Werkstatt war es auch schon, aber bei denen hat es natürlich geklappt, weil davor nicht kräftig getreten wurde...

Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Shabba (2. April 2014)

Mein Strive Ltd will manchmal auch nicht aufs große Ritzel. Dauert dann immer kurz, warum hab ich auch noch nicht rausgefunden


----------



## Jan_1968 (3. April 2014)

Hallo,
dass meine Schaltung vorne immer flutscht, kann ich auch nicht sagen, aber es ist durchaus so in Ordnung. Bisher habe ich das eher als grundsätzliches Problem angesehen: Der Wechsel vom 22iger auf 36iger Kettenblatt ist halt ein Sprung, der mechanisch bedingt nicht "ganz sauber" sein kann. Das Problem ist eher ein generelles, und liegt nicht beim Strive.

Ich muss betonen: Dass habe ich bisher so gesehen, kann aber Blödsinn sein!!!

Gruß Jan


----------



## jonalisa (3. April 2014)

An meinen Enduros schaltets perfekt vom 22er auf das 36er. Allerdings muss ich den Umwerferschalthebel ganz durchdrücken (also kurz über die normale Position hinausschalten), was nur mit etwas großzügig eingestellter H- Begrezungsschraube möglich ist.


----------



## netsetter (4. April 2014)

so Paket ist da.....erste Frage....was soll die schwarze Kunststoffscheibe unter dem Ritzelpaket? Total verbogen und schleift an den Speichen.......

Am Dämpfer merkt man keinen Unterschied egal welche Stellung :-(

hmm...ist die Bremse sicher ne Trail? Steht nur Avid drauf...


Gabel....sollte unter dem CTD Hebel nicht noch eine Druckstufenverstellung (Feineinstellung) sein???


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. April 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> so Paket ist da.....erste Frage....was soll die schwarze Kunststoffscheibe unter dem Ritzelpaket? Total verbogen und schleift an den Speichen.......
> 
> Am Dämpfer merkt man keinen Unterschied egal welche Stellung :-(



Genau das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Sitzt da wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt. 
Schon eine Idee wie man die da raus bekommt? 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (4. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Sitzt da wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt.
> Schon eine Idee wie man die da raus bekommt?
> 
> Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)



Kassette runter, plastikscheibe rausmachen, kassette wieder montieren, fertig


----------



## netsetter (4. April 2014)

Kassette runter heisst Spezialwerkzeug oder?


----------



## netsetter (4. April 2014)

Was mich am meisten stutzig macht ist das dass das Montage Zertifikat am 18.10.2013 ausgestellt worden ist?? Rahmennummer stimmt auch nicht mit dem Zertifikat und der Rechnung überein....

Also doch kein 2014er Modell sondern nur ein Ladenhüter? Gibt´s ja nicht, hab denen schon geschrieben mal schauen was sie dazu sagen.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. April 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Kassette runter heisst Spezialwerkzeug oder?



Kassetten-Abzieher und Kettenpeitsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. April 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten stutzig macht ist das dass das Montage Zertifikat am 18.10.2013 ausgestellt worden ist?? Rahmennummer stimmt auch nicht mit dem Zertifikat und der Rechnung überein....
> 
> Also doch kein 2014er Modell sondern nur ein Ladenhüter? Gibt´s ja nicht, hab denen schon geschrieben mal schauen was sie dazu sagen.



Meinst du das sein 2014 er Model erst im Januar gebaut werden darf? 
2014 heißt nur das Model. Meins wurde auch im Dezember montiert. Aber die Teile sind alle aus 2014. Sieht man alleine schon am Fahrwerk und am Rahmen ;-) 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. April 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Kassetten-Abzieher und Kettenpeitsche



Kann man die nicht anders ausbauen? Mist ich brauch echt mal mehr Fahrrad Werkzeug.. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## 4Stroke (4. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Kann man die nicht anders ausbauen? Mist ich brauch echt mal mehr Fahrrad Werkzeug..
> 
> Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)



Du brauchst den passenden Schlüssel für die Kassette.
Eine Kettebpeitsche habe ich nie gebraucht, der Lederhandschuh und ein Lappen haben gereicht.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Kann man die nicht anders ausbauen? Mist ich brauch echt mal mehr Fahrrad Werkzeug..
> 
> Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)



Ich hab mir vor zwei jahren den xlc werkzeugkoffer für 50€ gekauft, da ist eigentlich alles drinnen was man braucht. Vor zwei wochen hab ich dann auch die 130€ in die hand genommen und n montageständer gekauft.


----------



## Jan_1968 (4. April 2014)

Quatsch! Schwarze Plastikscheibe per Zange kaputtreißen, oder mit kräftiger Schere soweit einschneiden als möglich, dann mit Zange abreißen...ich war da viel zu schraubfaul, und hätte dafür nie die Kassette abgebaut...

Gruß Jan


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. April 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Quatsch! Schwarze Plastikscheibe per Zange kaputtreißen, oder mit kräftiger Schere soweit einschneiden als möglich, dann mit Zange abreißen...ich war da viel zu schraubfaul, und hätte dafür nie die Kassette abgebaut...
> 
> Gruß Jan



So ne Antwort hab ich gesucht! 
Danke dafür. Hab echt kein Bock das ganze Teil zu zerlegen.. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (4. April 2014)

hat sonst noch einer der 9.0 SL besitzer eine Mail bekommen vom Rückruf der Raceface vorbauten?


----------



## netsetter (4. April 2014)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das Strive nicht wieder zurückschicken soll.....wie ist das denn....darf ich mal damit fahren oder heißt es dann gleich "NEIN" wurde schon benutzt?

Die Plastikscheibe werde ich auch so demontieren *ggg*

Und......mein gekaufter Bashring von e*thirteen scheint nicht zu passen, am großen Kettenblatt steht ein Bolzen vor.....wozu ist der gut?


----------



## Jan_1968 (4. April 2014)

Falls Du es zurückgeben willst, lass die Plastikscheibe dran, stört beim Fahren nicht, klappert höchstens bissel.

...ich nehme an, das ist ein Schutz, der für die Monteure von Canyon ist, damit beim erstmaligen Einstellen der Schaltung nicht die Kette abläuft, und dann Speichen ankratzt.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (4. April 2014)

Und auch für danach, dass die kette nie zwischen kassette und speichen kommt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. April 2014)

Aber warum baut man dann so nen mist drann der krumm ist von Anfang an? 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## netsetter (4. April 2014)

Solange lasse ich den Ring noch drauf ist klar...hat auch die Konsistenz einer Montagehilfe....ein richtiger Schutz sollte doch qualitativ etwas hochwertiger sein.

Werd mal ne Proberunde drehen bin gespannt wie lange die Laufräder halten, die LR meines Nerves machen einen weit stabileren Eindruck sind aber auch Crossmax...die leiden seit 4 Jahren und keine Probleme.

Antwort von C...:"Die schwarze Scheibe zwischen Speichen und Ritzel dient zum Schutz der Speichen. Wir sind gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet, diese Speichenschutzscheibe zu montieren." Zitat Ende.

Und...den Hebel der Reverse links unten zu montieren hätte mir gefallen, aber da ist leider der Schalthebel im Weg also doch rechts


----------



## 4Stroke (4. April 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> so Paket ist da.....erste Frage....was soll die schwarze Kunststoffscheibe unter dem Ritzelpaket? Total verbogen und schleift an den Speichen.......
> 
> *Am Dämpfer merkt man keinen Unterschied egal welche Stellung :-(*
> 
> ...



Das wirst du auch erst dann merken wenn du es ordentlich fährst.


----------



## Blue729 (4. April 2014)

Alter...

verkauf das Rad wieder 
wer schon an einer "schwarzen" Plastikscheibe hinterm Ritzel scheitert


----------



## netsetter (4. April 2014)

Sinnfreier Kommentar, danke. Setzen fünf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snbd84 (5. April 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> so Paket ist da.....erste Frage....was soll die schwarze Kunststoffscheibe unter dem Ritzelpaket? Total verbogen und schleift an den Speichen.......
> 
> Am Dämpfer merkt man keinen Unterschied egal welche Stellung :-(
> 
> ...



Auf dem Foto hast du die Avid Trail Bremse verbaut!! Man kann dort genau sehen, dass es 4 Kolben am Bremssattel sind!!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. April 2014)

Auf dem Bremshebel steht sogar die genaue Bezeichnung drauf ;-) 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## netsetter (5. April 2014)

Stimmt danke *zwinker*


----------



## Deleted 214724 (5. April 2014)

@Boardi05 

Jap habe ich auch bekommen. Die neue Platte aber noch nicht.


----------



## wasserstop (6. April 2014)

Muss mein Tretlager tauschen. Verbaut ist ein Race Face X Type Team Xc nun ist die Frage ersetze ich es mit dem gleichen typ oder passt und nehme ich das X Type DH ?


----------



## Trialside (6. April 2014)

Kannst auch das X Type  DH nehmen. Das passt. Habe ich auch drin.


----------



## OliverKaa (6. April 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> hat sonst noch einer der 9.0 SL besitzer eine Mail bekommen vom Rückruf der Raceface vorbauten?



Betrifft das "nur" den  Vorbau?


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Betrifft das "nur" den  Vorbau?



Ja, alle raceface turbine vorbau von 2010 bis 2013

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## OliverKaa (6. April 2014)

Danke


----------



## schwed1 (6. April 2014)

Servus,

ich hab die Beiträge mit xx1 und xo verfolgt. Ich hab an meinem 2011 eine SLX Kurbel 2fach. Würde es nicht gehen, wenn man die beiden Kettenblätter, soie den Bush abschraubt und einfach ein z.B. 30 kettenblatt montiert wo vorher das kleine war und hinten auf 1x11 umrüstet. Geht das mit der kettenlinie? Kann man hinten eigentlich auf 11 umrüsten wenn nur eine 9fach verbaut ist, reicht da der Platz. Ob jetzt die Umrüstung was bringt oder nicht, ich find das einfach Blatt vorne sieht geil aus.

Danke Gruß schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (6. April 2014)

Also wenn du umrüsten willst, musst du das 30er Blatt auf jeden Fall an die Stelle des mittleren (in deinem Fall großen) Blattes schrauben, sonst sind aufgrund der Kettenlinie nicht alle Gänge voll bzw. uneingeschränkt nutzbar.
Du musst hinten auch den Freilauf tauschen.
Einfacher und meiner Meinung nach auch sinnvoller, wäre 10fach Shadow+/Type2 Schaltwerk mit 10 fach XT-Kassette und 10-fach Shifter bzw. Trigger. Je nach Terrain und Wegbeschaffenheit brauchst du nicht mehr und es kostet dich einen Bruchteil.
Ich bin aber generell kein Verfechter von 1-fach!


----------



## schwed1 (7. April 2014)

Servus,

danke für die Info, passt eine 10fach ohne den Freilauf zu wechseln und wie groß ist das größte Ritzel bei einer 10fach, denn bei 30 vorne und 36 hinten wirds schwer den Berg hoch.


----------



## potzblitzer (7. April 2014)

Moin. Ich krieg morgen meinen neuen Dämpfer und werd ihn gleich einbauen. Da ich noch nie das nadellager rausgebaut hab wollte ich fragen wie man hier vorgeht. Bzw. gibt es dazu ein Tutorial im Netz? Hab nix gefunden..das Tool von Canyon jedenfalls hab ich da. Merci für Tipps.


----------



## jonalisa (7. April 2014)

Bei 10fach kannst du den gleichen Freilauf fahren. Die Kette musst du allerdings noch tauschen. Fuer 10fach gibts im Normalfall (ohne horrende Preise zu bezahlen) als grösstes Ritzel ein 36er, aber am Markt gibt es einige Speziallösungen, z.B. General Lee.


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. April 2014)

General Lee, Mirfe mit 42er ,oder ein 40er hope t rex ;-)
Kommt auf deinen Einsatzzweck an ...
Cheers


----------



## ollinist (7. April 2014)

Heute war ich bei Canyon mein Strive abholen und hab es dann auch gleich ausgeführt 








Wahnsinn wie das Bike sich anfühlt mir der Pike und dem Monarch+ 

Ich glaub ich muss nochmal raus


----------



## Thor79 (7. April 2014)

ist das ein S Rahmen?


----------



## ollinist (7. April 2014)

Thor79 schrieb:


> ist das ein S Rahmen?


Das ist ein M


----------



## Dusius (7. April 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange der Vorbau an einem L Rahmen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider-RLP (7. April 2014)

Hi. 

warum sind eigentlich schon fast alle strive's für diese Saison ausverkauft. 

Gruß


----------



## Dusius (8. April 2014)

Fehlalkulation


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. April 2014)

Trailrider-RLP schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> warum sind eigentlich schon fast alle strive's für diese Saison ausverkauft.
> 
> Gruß



Ich denke weil es einfach ein mega geiles Bike ist und die Leute es schon sehr früh bestellt haben. Canyon baut ja nur ne bestimmte Menge und wenn weg dann weg. 
Eventuell hat man dort selber auch nicht mit gerechnet das es so gut läuft. Sonst hätten die vielleicht sogar mehr produziert. 
Naja ich hab meins Gott sei Dank ;-) 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## stanleydobson (8. April 2014)

aaah shit, hätte ich mich mal letztes jahr schlau gemacht dass es ein strive mit rock shox dämpfern/gabel gibt....hätte ich mir mein al+ upgrade gespart und ins strive investiert


----------



## potzblitzer (8. April 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Moin. Ich krieg morgen meinen neuen Dämpfer und werd ihn gleich einbauen. Da ich noch nie das nadellager rausgebaut hab wollte ich fragen wie man hier vorgeht. Bzw. gibt es dazu ein Tutorial im Netz? Hab nix gefunden..das Tool von Canyon jedenfalls hab ich da. Merci für Tipps.



ich zitier mich mal eben selbst da ich grad vor dem umbau sitze und nicht weiter komme  wie krieg ich den dämpfer unten aus der box raus? dazu muss man ja noch nicht das nadellager rauspressen oder?


----------



## sirios (8. April 2014)

Die Schrauben lösen, die die Achse klemmen und diese zur Seite rausschieben. Der Rest sollte sich dann ergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollinist (8. April 2014)

Genau, je nachdem musst du noch ein bisschen mit dem Gummihammer nachhelfen, geht aber easy.
Hab gestern noch bei meinem die HV-Kammer mit den Spacerringen gefüllt um ein bisschen mehr Progression reinzubekommen


----------



## OliverKaa (8. April 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> ich zitier mich mal eben selbst da ich grad vor dem umbau sitze und nicht weiter komme  wie krieg ich den dämpfer unten aus der box raus? dazu muss man ja noch nicht das nadellager rauspressen oder?


 
Hat´s geklappt?
Schon eine Runde gedreht?


----------



## OliverKaa (8. April 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange der Vorbau an einem L Rahmen ist?


----------



## potzblitzer (8. April 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Hat´s geklappt?
> Schon eine Runde gedreht?


Jep, nach einigen zetern und schimpfen hab ich ihn dann reingekriegt  das mit dem nadellager ist definitiv keine angenehme Sache muss ich sagen, schon frickelig (oder ich bin einfach blöd)hab aber erst nur ne Runde über die Straße gedreht, man merkt aber sofort den Unterschied zum rp2, der spielt in einer anderen Liga. Bin schon sehr gespannt wie er sich auf den trails schlägt.


Edit: hier noch ein schnelles "Beweisbild"


----------



## Nightfire9 (8. April 2014)

Mit dem Renthal vorbau 50mm und beim race face sinds 70mm in größe L


----------



## Dusius (11. April 2014)

Kann man den denn wählen?

Andere Frage: hier und da liest man mal das die 34 talas Performance nicht die beste Gabel sein soll, wo sollen denn da genau die Probleme sein? Was haltet ihr vom Fahrwerk beim 8.0 ?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (11. April 2014)

die talas ist wegen der vielen dichtungen der absenkeinheit nicht gerade für ihr feinfühliges ansprechen und niedriges losbrechmoment bekannt. muss man halt nachschmieren und kucken ob es einem taugt


----------



## potzblitzer (11. April 2014)

Die andere Frage ist auch ob man die Absenkung benötigt. Meiner Meinung nach braucht man die selbst an steilen Anstiegen beim Strive nicht..wer natürlich öfter in den Alpen fährt wird es vielleicht eher brauchen. Ich kann nur von Mittelgebirgsterrain sprechen, da ist es überflüssig. Wenn mans nicht braucht kann man die Gabel nach dem Kauf gleich rausschmeißen und für gutes Geld verticken und sich was anständiges reinbauen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. April 2014)

Die Absenkung hab ich noch nicht gebraucht. 
Die Gabel ist aber seid dem 2014er Model schon echt klasse. Ich würde die nicht ausbauen... 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (11. April 2014)

In den Alpen ist die Absenkung schon ganz fein, da gibts anstiege wo es ohne nicht geht. 

Für 2014 hat Fox das Losbrechmoment der Talas auch verringert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (11. April 2014)

Das sollte sich doch mit dem 2014er Model geändert haben. Die soll genau so fein anspringen wie die anderen.


----------



## Dusius (11. April 2014)

Also gibt es ab dem aktuellen Modell sozusagen nichts auszusetzen?


----------



## hans7 (11. April 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen, aber was man so liest in diversen Tests oder in Foren.
Ich habe mir letztens die Pike in mein 13er Strive 8 eingebaut.


----------



## Jan_1968 (11. April 2014)

Die Fox 34 von 2013 hatte Probleme mit dem Losbrechmoment, war dadurch im Ansprechverhalten unsensibel. Das lag hauptsächlich an einer Dichtung im Talas (bei mir). Seit dem neuen Talas 5 in den 2014er Gabeln besteht das Problem nicht mehr. An eine Pike oder Lyrik reicht sie vom Ansprechverhalten wohl trotzdem vmtl. nicht heran, aber da fehlen mir praktische Erfahrungen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Jan_1968 (11. April 2014)

@hans7 
Und wie würdest Du den Unterschied beschreiben?


----------



## mcWolfgang (11. April 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit seinem Canyon und Händler? Ich wollte heute einen neuen Umwerfer holen, also ausgebaut und ab zu Händler ums Eck. Nach ner weile gequatsche sind wir aufs bike gekommen. Als er wusste das es sich um ein Versender handelt, ist sein nettes auftreten schnell umgeschlagen. Keine Zeit mehr, Service fragen könnte mir ja auch bei Canyon beantwortet werden. Schon ein bisschen grenzwertig finde ich. Geld hätte ich ja trotzdem bei ihm gelassen. So dann wohl nicht.


----------



## Dusius (11. April 2014)

Nicht mehr hin gehen, selber schuld wenn er sich die Kunden verkrault. Wo ich mein bike kaufe kann den egal sein wenn ich Komponente kaufen will. Im Endeffekt hat er den schaden, kein Geld verdient ;-)


----------



## waldi28 (11. April 2014)

Das geht auch anders:
Meine Frau ist neulich mit ihrem Rad praktisch vor der Haustüre eines Händlers gestürzt und die Kette hat sich so festgeklemmt, dass sie sie nicht mehr auf das Kettenblatt bekommen hat.
Sie bekam zwar von dem Fachhändler einen Komentar "Jetzt hilft ihnen das Internet auch nicht weiter".
Ihr Rad wurde dann wieder flott gemacht und die Schaltung neu eingestellt und das ging dann auf Haus.
Es gibt also auch Händler, die mit der Konkurenz aus dem Internet umgehen können.


----------



## Dusius (11. April 2014)

Wer heute sein Geld nur noch mit dem Verkauf verdient macht eh was falsch, wer dann auch noch die Kunden die wo anders kaufen und dann Serviceleistungen kaufen möchten verkrault macht eh bald dicht. 
Zeiten ändern sich nunmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (11. April 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @hans7
> Und wie würdest Du den Unterschied beschreiben?



Die Pike steht definitiv höher im Federweg und taucht nicht so weg. Sie ist auch etwas sensibler, obwohl ich sagen muss, dass die Talas, kurz bevor ich sie veräußert habe, auch immer sensibler wurde. Ich glaube die braucht recht lang bis sie eingefahren ist. 

Ansonsten sind beide Gabeln für Hobbyfahrer sehr gut! Die Pike gerade am Anfang des Federwegs halt sensibler.


----------



## Dusius (11. April 2014)

Ich bin drauf und dran mich für das 8.0 zu entscheiden zwar gibt es das ein oder andere Teil was mich stört (z.B. Die Bremsen.. Bin Shimano Fanboy  ) aber alles in allem denke ich ist das ein Top Rad.


----------



## hans7 (11. April 2014)

Ist es!! Und optisch hebt es sich von den anderen, durch die Dämpferanlenkung, auch ab. Bin sehr zufrieden.
Hab eher ein Luxusproblem: Strive 8 und Propain Tyee zur Auswahl

Die Bremsen habe ich auch sofort gegen Shimano getauscht


----------



## Boardi05 (11. April 2014)

Bremse hab icb aucb gleich gewechselt, erst zee und nun saint. Ich bin  mit dem strive voll zufrieden. Zurzeit bin ich mit der 36er rlc untrweg bis meine 34er wieder vom service kommt.







Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanleydobson (11. April 2014)

hallo wie verhält es sich beim strive mit der geometrie?
hah gelesen dass leute die normal für M in frage kommen zu L gegriffen haben mit kurzem vorbau weil es angenehmer wäre !?


----------



## hans7 (11. April 2014)

Bin 1,74 und passt perfekt, auf keinen Fall würde ich es größer wollen, eher kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (11. April 2014)

und was hast du mit 1,74? L?


----------



## hans7 (11. April 2014)

ach so: Habe M


----------



## stanleydobson (11. April 2014)

naja ich bin 1,79, mein al+ hab ich auch in M, aber kann ja sein dass die größe beim strive anders ausfällt


----------



## hans7 (11. April 2014)

Vergleich doch auf der Homepage die Geodaten: Reach und Stack
Allerdings sind die Trailbikes eher kompakter wie Tourenbikes etc.


----------



## stanleydobson (11. April 2014)

wollte ich, aber das al+ wird nicht mehr gelistet


----------



## potzblitzer (11. April 2014)

Wenn du zwischen zwei Größen schwankst, grobe Faustregel: eher tourenorientiert, dann größer. Eher abFahrtsorientiert, dann kleiner. Wenn du vom nerve kommst wird es dir so oder so anfangs kompakter vorkommen.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. April 2014)

1.78 und hab auch M, hab auch vom Nerve auf Strive gewechselt, es kommt einem anfangs wirklich kleiner vor, aber es geht auch auf touren super


----------



## ollinist (11. April 2014)

Ich bin 1.83 mit Schrittlänge 86. Hab mich am Ende auch für M entschieden. Ich mag es wenn das Bike agil ist. 
Unglaublich wie einfach es sich nur mit der Hüfte durch kurven zirkeln lässt


----------



## stanleydobson (11. April 2014)

muss ich mich wohl nochmals nach koblenz quälen und testen :/ auch schon wegen den 1/2 kettenblättern ....shitte...das race 8.0 ist ja immer mal wieder verfügbar, hätte halt erne die rock shox ausstattung, wenn ich mir das bei nem anderen strive dazukaufen würde, kann ich ja noch gut drauflegen :/ was bringen dämpfer und gabel vom strive auf dem gebrauchtmarkt?


----------



## stanleydobson (11. April 2014)

achso, ihr umsteiger vom nerve auf strive.....

warum seid ihr umgestiegen? was ist nun anders? 
bin halt am überlegen ob sich ein umstieg überhaupt lohnt..... nur wenn das strive weg ist wirds wohl kein neues geben und 27,5" kommt für mich nicht in frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (11. April 2014)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem Strive, Tyee und eventuell einem Commencal.

Eigentlich spricht alles für das Strive, für mich schon lange mit eines der schönste Enduros auf dem Markt. Das Tyee würde mir auch zusagen, dort ist es halt klasse das man auch die Teile bekommen kann die man möchte. Allerdings wird das Tyee dadurch auch ca. 300€ teurer als das Strive. Dazu kommt dann eben noch dass mir das Strive besser gefällt als das Tyee 
Wegen einem Commencal warte ich noch auf ein Angebot, habe da eventuell privat jemanden der jemanden kennt und der dann was regeln kann^^

Die einzige Frage die jetzt noch offen ist, ist die mit dem Vorbau. Hier wurde geschrieben es gibt einen langen und einen kurzen, kann man sich den bei der Bestellung aussuchen?


----------



## Boardi05 (11. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> achso, ihr umsteiger vom nerve auf strive.....
> 
> warum seid ihr umgestiegen? was ist nun anders?
> bin halt am überlegen ob sich ein umstieg überhaupt lohnt..... nur wenn das strive weg ist wirds wohl kein neues geben und 27,5" kommt für mich nicht in frage



Es geht berauf nahezu gleich aber bergab gehts viel besser und es ist richtig verspielt, macht super laune.

650b probier mal das radon slide, die kiste ist super und man merkt kaum dass es n 650er ist. Ich war total überrascht bei der probefahrt, bin ja n kleiner 605 und 29er hater.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanleydobson (11. April 2014)

bergauf gleich kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen ohne 42er kettenblatt


----------



## öughm (12. April 2014)

habe eine Frage:
habe mir das 2014 7.0 Strive geholt mit der Elixir 5, nach jetzt 3 Touren hab ich wieder die gleichen Probleme mit der Elixir wie damals an meinem Nerve (auch mit der Elixir 5)......habe Vibrationen am VR beim leichten Bremsen!
Damals habe ich auf Shimano Scheiben gewechselt und das Problem war behoben, würde ich jetzt gerne auch machen....

Aktuell ist ja an der 34 Talas 160 eine 200mm Avid Scheibe verbaut (ohne Adapter), welchen Adapter brauch ich jetzt wenn ich eine 203mm Scheibe von Shimano montieren will? Hat die Gabel eine Postmount oder IS2000 Aufnahme?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Boardi05 (12. April 2014)

öughm schrieb:


> habe eine Frage:
> habe mir das 2014 7.0 Strive geholt mit der Elixir 5, nach jetzt 3 Touren hab ich wieder die gleichen Probleme mit der Elixir wie damals an meinem Nerve (auch mit der Elixir 5)......habe Vibrationen am VR beim leichten Bremsen!
> Damals habe ich auf Shimano Scheiben gewechselt und das Problem war behoben, würde ich jetzt gerne auch machen....
> 
> ...



Adapter ist schon einer Verbaut bei der Gabel, ein Avid 200er 

Wenn du auf 203 wechseln willst, brauchst du diesen hier

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6638_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe.html

VR Postmount auf Postmount


----------



## Dusius (12. April 2014)

Kann denn meiner was zum Vorbau sagen? Hier wurde gesagt es gibt einen langen und einen kurzen. Kann ich das bei der Bestellung wählen oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. April 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Kann denn meiner was zum Vorbau sagen? Hier wurde gesagt es gibt einen langen und einen kurzen. Kann ich das bei der Bestellung wählen oder wie läuft das ab?



Mir ist da nix bekannt, das Bike kommt so wie von Canyon vorgesehen. Ich hab aber schon von ein paar leuten gelesen, die die länge geändert haben, aber gegen aufpreis.


----------



## MTBKompase (13. April 2014)

Ist hier einer Strive Fahrer unter euch, der im Raum Sachsen oder Thüringen wohnt?
ich würde nämlich ziemlich gerne mal eins kurz probefahren


----------



## wasserstop (13. April 2014)

Weiss von euch einer warum man zur formula oval keine unterlagen findet? Hab bei formula auf der hp nachgeschaut dort taucht die oval nich auf. Hab das problem das immerwieder ein kolben festsizt, bremse ist neu mit dot 4 befüllt und entlüftet kolben sind gereinigt das hält nun wieder eine tour dann geht das gequitsche wider los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (13. April 2014)

Mach doch mal ein bisschen Öl auf die Kolben.


----------



## wasserstop (13. April 2014)

Auch schon probiert hilft  nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## jonalisa (13. April 2014)

Die Oval wird allgemein als RO gelistet. Im Internet findest du genug Tipps zum Thema "Kolben mobilisieren". Irgenwo sogar auf der Magura-Homepage, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Shabba (15. April 2014)

Hab mich 1 Jahr mit der oval beschäftigt, bis ich sie zum Service geschickt habe und umsonst nen neuen Kolben und komplett Service gemacht wurde. Dann wurde sie gleich durch eine Saint ersetzt.  Nun ist alles besser!


----------



## MTBKompase (16. April 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob das Evilblack beim Strive eher anthrazit oder richtiges schwarz ist?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (16. April 2014)

Ist schwarz. 
Sonst wäre es ja evil anthrazit :-D 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (16. April 2014)

Hätte sein Können dass das so ein mischungsdings ist...  ^^


----------



## Dennis-Fox (16. April 2014)

Nene, ist wirklich komplett dunkel schwarz. 
Sehr blöd ist allerdings, daß die decals fasst genau so aussehen.. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## MTBKompase (16. April 2014)

Naja 
Wenn ich mein strive dann habe, werde ich als erstes Mal gelbe Felgen ran machen *-*
(da ist es nicht schlimm wenn er schwarz ist)


----------



## OliverKaa (16. April 2014)

Schwarz von 2013


----------



## OliverKaa (16. April 2014)

Schwarzes Strive ist einfach Niice  Liebe mein Bike ;-)


----------



## MTBKompase (16. April 2014)

Ich hätte es dann später so geplant


----------



## Boardi05 (16. April 2014)

die gelben laufräder sind schon schick

meins soll mal so werden







und so schauts zurzeit aus


----------



## MTBKompase (17. April 2014)

Where's the difference?


----------



## Quiesel (17. April 2014)

Oberrohr, Weiser canyon Schriftzug auf unterrohr, float x ctd Dämpfer und Bremsen, wobei die Bremsen im ist Zustand die angestrebte Variante schon ist 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stevie79 (17. April 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Schwarzes Strive ist einfach Niice  Liebe mein Bike ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 286306



Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der Reifen-Combo? Ich überlege auf eine ähnliche umzustellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (17. April 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> Oberrohr, Weiser canyon Schriftzug auf unterrohr, float x ctd Dämpfer und Bremsen, wobei die Bremsen im ist Zustand die angestrebte Variante schon ist
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Da kennt mich einer


----------



## OliverKaa (17. April 2014)

Sehr zufrieden - bin etwas skeptisch was die Haltbarkeit angeht.
Vorne extrem Spurtreu, egal auf welchem untergrund und hinten schnell.
Bin den RR jedoch immer noch nicht bei Regen/Matsch gefahren.
UND ich habe noch keinen vergleich mit Contis.


----------



## MTBKompase (17. April 2014)

Gut 
Habe ich übersehen ^^
Lässt du es drauf lackieren, oder wie machst du das?


----------



## Boardi05 (17. April 2014)

Folie, wie genau muss ich noch guggn, wollte eigentlich einen großen aufkleber machen, mit weißer oder matt schwarzer schrift und wieder glanz hintergrund, schwarz. 

Da bin ich noch am überlegen. 

Den Canyon Schriftzug in weiß hab isch schon seit ner weile hier, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden obr dranmachen oder nicht


----------



## Freakrr (17. April 2014)

Habe heute meinen hinteren Schaltzung (Shimano SLX) gehimmelt. Gibt es da einen speziellen den ich benötige?


----------



## hans7 (17. April 2014)

Ganz normaler Standardschaltzug. Du meinst das Schaltkabel, oder das Schaltwerk?


----------



## Freakrr (17. April 2014)

Nur das Drahtseil ist gerissen. Die gibt es in verschiedenen Stärken.

Hast Du zufällig einen Link....


----------



## hans7 (17. April 2014)

Eigentlich gibt es nur Schaltseile und Bremskabel! 
Luxuxausgabe:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ell-2014.html?xtcr=11&xtmcl=shimano schaltzug
Standard:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...delstahl.html?xtcr=14&xtmcl=shimano schaltzug


----------



## Freakrr (17. April 2014)

Super, besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thor79 (17. April 2014)

hier mal was buntes


----------



## DiHo (17. April 2014)

Bunt.... na und?

mir gefällts sehr gut


----------



## Boardi05 (17. April 2014)

Schön das große strive.

Heute hat mich wohl das ctd, trail adjust und rebound einstellung hat mich beim dämpfer verlassen....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gmias (17. April 2014)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen hinteren Schaltzung (Shimano SLX) gehimmelt. Gibt es da einen speziellen den ich benötige?


Ich habe nach zwei Jahren Dauergebrauch die Schaltzüge gewechselt. Am besten finde ich die Jagwire. Die sind auch in meinen anderen Bikes verbaut.


----------



## Gmias (17. April 2014)

Bei meinem Strive ES 9.0 2012 probiere ich gerade verschiedene Dämpfer. Zur Zeit ist ein RS Vivid R2C Coil verbaut. Interessiere mich auch für den MZ Roco TST R Air. Passt der ins Strive? Der Piggi schaut mir sehr lang aus. Mit was für Dämpfern habt ihr gute Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Gmias (17. April 2014)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (17. April 2014)

So, nachdem das 8.0 CH jetzt auch schon in M ausverkauft ist musste ich handeln und habe mir eins in L bestellt


----------



## Quiesel (17. April 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Folie, wie genau muss ich noch guggn, wollte eigentlich einen großen aufkleber machen, mit weißer oder matt schwarzer schrift und wieder glanz hintergrund, schwarz.
> 
> Da bin ich noch am überlegen.
> 
> Den Canyon Schriftzug in weiß hab isch schon seit ner weile hier, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden obr dranmachen oder nicht



Hey also ich Finds sehr cool wie du das schwarzweiß Konzept auf den gesamten Rahmen überträgst!... Ich find aber wenn du das schon so konsequent umsetzt dann solltest du das canyon in weis mit machen, das ist ja dann quasi das negativ zum schwarzen Strive Schriftzug im weißen Hintergrund! Das kommt schon fett! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sirios (21. April 2014)

Gmias schrieb:


> Bei meinem Strive ES 9.0 2012 probiere ich gerade verschiedene Dämpfer. Zur Zeit ist ein RS Vivid R2C Coil verbaut. Interessiere mich auch für den MZ Roco TST R Air. Passt der ins Strive? Der Piggi schaut mir sehr lang aus. Mit was für Dämpfern habt ihr gute Erfahrung gemacht?



Nein, der Roco passt nicht. Schau mal beim Vivid genau nach, da schleift nämlich der Federteller an der Umlenkung und sorgt für Materialabtrag. Ich rate von solchen Bastellösungen ab. Das Strive ist einfach kein Bike für nen Coil Dämpfer, denn der macht den Hobel nur unnötig schwer.


----------



## Gmias (24. April 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Nein, der Roco passt nicht. Schau mal beim Vivid genau nach, da schleift nämlich der Federteller an der Umlenkung und sorgt für Materialabtrag. Ich rate von solchen Bastellösungen ab. Das Strive ist einfach kein Bike für nen Coil Dämpfer, denn der macht den Hobel nur unnötig schwer.


Ich habe den Vivid Federteller angefast und mit Passcheiben 1,5mm höher gesetzt und 1,5mm vom Federteller abgefräst. Dadurch hat er wieder den gleichen Hub an der Kolbenstange.


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Na toll, gerade eine Mitteilung bekommen, dass mein Strive, welches ich bereits vor Ostern bestellt hatte nun doch ausverkauft ist.


----------



## netsetter (25. April 2014)

So heute endlich die erste Ausfahrt mit dem 8.0 gemacht......nach kleineren Anpassungen finde ich das Teil klettert echt gut, allerdings ist die Climbstellung am Dämpfer weit weg von einem lockout, mir kommt auch vor dass zwischen den 3 Stufen nicht viel Unterschied ist.....Trail und Abfahrt gefühlsmässig identisch....bisschen mit dem Luftdruck gespielt.....leider lässt die Endprogression auch bei 2014ern zu wünschen übrig werde wohl einen Spacer einbauen müssen. Zur Gabel: Ansprechverhalten wie ein Brett....mit Druck experimentiert....bisschen besser geworden aber ich finde die Gabel extrem progressiv sprich mit weniger Luft wäre sie viel besser wenn sie nicht so weit abtauchen würde beim Bremsen, mehr Luft extrem progressiv am Ende und Ansprechverhalten deutlich schlechter.....lässt sich da was machen? Auch würde ich gern gleich das Öl wechseln da ja meist zuwenig drin sein soll....denke an 10W40. Gibt´s ne Anleitung für die 2041er? Ist ne Talas....hab mal ne Anleitung gefunden aber halt für die 2013er.....da wurde was geschrieben von Casting komprimieren beim Zusammenbau? Sagt mir gar nichts.

Mit weniger Druck bleibt sie auch im Federweg stecken, federt nicht mal bis zum Anschlag aus wenn ich das Bike hochhebe, muss die Gabel händisch bis auf Anschlag ausfedern und ......sie zieht sich wieder 2cm zusammen . Gibt´s da eine Negativluftkammer oder sowas? 

Die Sattelstütze finde ich extrem geil!!!! Nur.....ganz ausgefahren hat sie ein wenig Spiel nach hinten und vorne....muss das so sein?
Und den Remotehebel hätte ich gerne links unten montiert aber dank 2x10 geht das leider nicht

Schaltung 2x10 reicht völlig aus, war erst skeptisch aber reicht für die Stiche meiner Haussstrecken!!

Bremsen: genial nach kurzer Einfahrzeit!!!


----------



## netsetter (27. April 2014)

Keiner einen Tipp für die Gabel?


----------



## Quiesel (27. April 2014)

Erste ausfahrt... Da würde ich erstmal so vorgehen, dass du den Sag richtig einstellst und dann so ein paar mehr Ausfahrten unternimmst. Die Gabel muss sich nämlich auch erstmal einfahren. Das dauert ein wenig! Dann sollte sich auch besser ansprechen!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. April 2014)

Also ich hab keine Probleme mit der Gabel. Einfahren must du die definitiv. Fühlt sich anfangs ein bisschen steif an. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## netsetter (27. April 2014)

wenn ich den SAG auf 20% einstelle muss ich die Gabel händisch auf Anschlag auseinanderziehen....bei entsprechend wenig Druck zieht sie sich 2-3cm in den Federweg.....das darf doch nicht sein? Und wird sicher nicht besser werden...ich würde gerne das Öl wechseln......wenn mir jemand sagt wie das bei der 2014er geht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (27. April 2014)

Denke der Ölwechsel Word sich nicht zur 2013er unterscheiden!


----------



## MTBKompase (27. April 2014)

Also bei solchen Problemen würde ich versuchen es wieder ein zu schicken, bevor du die aufmachst


----------



## netsetter (27. April 2014)

Genau das würde ich gerne vermeiden, die Saison hat schon begonnen! Wir wissen ja wie lange sowas dauern kann......


----------



## kNiRpS (27. April 2014)

dann sende die gabel direkt an fox/toxoholics und nicht das ganze rad an canyon. das sollte dann recht schnell erledigt sein.


----------



## Nesium (27. April 2014)

Das Fox-Zeugs weg und RockShox ran. Fahre seit Anfang 2014 Fox-Frei und bin äusserst zufrieden damit. 
Zuerst muss das Zeugs auch erstmal ordentlich eingefahren werden um geschmeidig zu werden.


----------



## netsetter (27. April 2014)

Hab leider keinen Goldesel zuhause


----------



## filiale (27. April 2014)

Wenn Du die Sachen direkt zu Toxo schickst dauert es genau 1 Woche bis Du es wieder in den Händen hälst. Und jetzt sag bloß nicht daß das zu lange wäre, das ist besser als sich Wochenlang mit der defekten Gabel rumzuquälen.
Wenn Du das Rad komplett zu Canyon schickst ( oder nur die Gabel ) dauert es in der Regel bis zu 4 Wochen weil Canyon die Gabel auch nur weiterleitet und das als Zwischenstation natürlich Zeit kostet.


----------



## Gmias (27. April 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Keiner einen Tipp für die Gabel?


Bei meiner 36 Talas hatte ich auch das Problem, das sich die Gabel zusammengezogen hat. Bei mir war Unterdruck im Tauchrohr auf der Luftseite. Das passiert wenn man die Luftkartusche vor der Montage des Castings nicht mit genügend Druck befüllt.
Zum Öl: Ich benutze auch seit Jahren Motorenöl. Je zähflüssiger umso besser finde ich. Ich mache bei meinen Gabeln zwei Wechsel pro Saison. Bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## netsetter (27. April 2014)

Yeahh danke!!

Ölwechsel mache ich selber.....kannst mir das mit dem Beseitigen des Unterdrucks kurz erklären bitte?

Schraube viel und gut...nur halt eher auto und moped.....also sollt ich das schon schaffen...


Muss ich Gabel für diese Aktion nur unten aufmachen oder oben auch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (27. April 2014)

falls du den service wirklich gleich machen möchtest, schau dir mal das an. http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artike...ecial-gabel-service-2011-fox-36er-serie-180mm
läuft bei der 34er quasi gleich.
aufgrund des unterdrucks würde ich die aber nochmal einschicken. dann bekommst du nämlich den ersten service/ölwechsel quasi umsonst, da garantie.


----------



## netsetter (27. April 2014)

...dann ist wieder zuwenig Öl drin  und ein 10W40 werden die mir vermutlich nicht reinschütten.

Schöne Anleitung, scheint ja nicht so kompliziert zu sein. Vom Luft ablassen und 30psi vorm Casting raufschieben sagen die beiden nichts.


----------



## kNiRpS (27. April 2014)

gerade nach dem service hast du die Ölmenge, die eigentlich reinsollte. von werk aus ist eher zu wenig drin.
10w Öl kommt standardmässig rein, also werden sie selbiges wieder reinschütten. abgesehen davon läuft die gabel mit 5w um einiges besser. könntest du also später immer noch wechseln.
die luft musst du vorher eigentlich auch nicht ablassen. geht auch so. ohne luft lässt sich aber vermutlich das casting leichter abziehen.


----------



## netsetter (28. April 2014)

Also müsste ich folgendes machen:

Gabel unten öffnen...Casting abnehmen....Öl ablassen...Schaumstoffringe reinigen und in Öl einlegen...Staubkappen schmieren....Casting aufstecken (ohne Luft abzulassen bzw wenn abgelassen erst befüllen vorm aufstecken des Castings hab mal was von 3psi gehört??).... Öl einfüllen 30ml rechts 15ml inks und wieder zumachen....ist dann die Sache mit der Negativluft behoben?

10W40 oder 5W30? Bin ein Fliegengewicht mit ca 67kg mit Ausrüstung.

Vermutlich werde ich aber die Garantie verlieren?


----------



## filiale (28. April 2014)

weiß doch keiner dass du geöffnet hast...außer am Öl, das mußte vorher dann wieder änder (orig. einfüllen).


----------



## kNiRpS (28. April 2014)

naja, soviel arbeit musst dir eigentlich nicht machen. letztlich dürfte es reichen, wenn du die gabel untern aufschraubst, das casting etwas nach unter ziehst und das öl herauslaufen lässt.
da die gabel so gut wie noch gar nicht gefahren wurde, brauchst du auch keine schwämme säubern oder ähnliches. is ja quasi noch fabrikneu.
also nur casting n bisschen nach unten ziehen, öl rauslaufen lassen, gabel umdrehen frisches öl rein, zuschrauben und fertig.
die genauen ölmengen für deine gabel weiß ich gerade nicht, findest aber bei fox.

ob die sache mit der negativluft dann behoben ist weiß ich nicht. daher würde ich auch eher einschicken, als gleich selber machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (28. April 2014)

Ok, danke! So werde ich das machen. Hoffe der Unterdruck ist dann weg. Sollte aber so sein da ja vermutlich beim Zusammenbau keine Luft drin war.

Kann mir die Ölmenge jemand bestätigen? 30ml rechts und 15ml links? 10w40 oder 5w30?


----------



## filiale (28. April 2014)

schau doch flink auf der fox page nach


----------



## netsetter (28. April 2014)

...also bis 2010 finde ich alles auf der FOX-Seite  aber wir haben doch schon 2014.....


----------



## kNiRpS (28. April 2014)

es stimmt, auf der fox seite sind die 2014 noch nicht gelistet.
aber wenn du mal bei google "fox oil volumes 2014" eingibst steht beim zweiten ergebnis, dass du die selben mengen wie bei den 2013 modellen verwenden kannst...bisschen eigeninitiative wäre nicht schlecht 

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm
alles was du brauchst findest du unter Punkt 59!


----------



## mcWolfgang (28. April 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand den Standardwert von der Schaftlänge der Gabel zu Hand? Ich habe kein Bock sie erst raus zu nehmen.


----------



## Nesium (28. April 2014)

20cm


----------



## Nesium (28. April 2014)

wenn bild nicht angezeigt wird, rechts klicken und auf "grafik anzeigen"


----------



## OliverKaa (28. April 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> wenn bild nicht angezeigt wird, rechts klicken und auf "grafik anzeigen"



geht ned (kann jedoch auch nur "Bild anzeigen" auswählen ;-)


----------



## Nesium (28. April 2014)




----------



## mcWolfgang (28. April 2014)

Super, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melchior (29. April 2014)

Hi,


angeblich ist das 8.0 Race in M wieder verfügbar? Stimmt das oder Fehler...

PS: jetzt wieder ausverkauft ... wars da oder Fehler


----------



## netsetter (29. April 2014)

So...Canyon meint ich solle die Gabel einschicken wegen Garantie, hab einen Händler um die Ecke gefunden der Fox-Gabeln machen darf der schaut sie die nächsten Tage mal an.

Die Reverb hat ein wenig Spiel nach vorne und hinten seitlich null...ist das normal? Canyon meint....na ihr wisst schon 

Fahre nächste Woche in Urlaub und wäre froh wenn ich mein bike funktionierend mitnehmen könnte.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. April 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> So...Canyon meint ich solle die Gabel einschicken wegen Garantie, hab einen Händler um die Ecke gefunden der Fox-Gabeln machen darf der schaut sie die nächsten Tage mal an.
> 
> Die Reverb hat ein wenig Spiel nach vorne und hinten seitlich null...ist das normal? Canyon meint....na ihr wisst schon
> 
> Fahre nächste Woche in Urlaub und wäre froh wenn ich mein bike funktionierend mitnehmen könnte.



Mut der reverb hab ich schon oft gelesen. Scheint wohl wirklich normal zu sein. Aber wir reden hier glaub ich von nicht mal einem mm oder so ne? Mich stört es nicht. 
Das mit der Gabel ist mir bei meiner jetzt auch aufgefallen. Wenn ich den sag eingestellt habe und das Fahrrad einfach nur steht, hab ich auch nur noch 140-150mm Federweg. 
Sollte nicht so sein denke ich? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## stanleydobson (29. April 2014)

Melchior schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> angeblich ist das 8.0 Race in M wieder verfügbar? Stimmt das oder Fehler...
> ...



fehler
warum das ab u d zu immer wieder vorkommt weiß nur canyon


----------



## netsetter (30. April 2014)

Also meine Reverb hat ca 5mm Spiel (Am Sattel gemessen)..bin erst 20km gefahren, stören tut´s nicht wirklich weiß jedoch nicht ob es schlimmer wird oder irgendwann zu Undichtigkeiten führt, auch taucht sie ein paar Milimeter ab wenn man sie belastet. 

Ich mein das bike ist nagelneu und war nicht geschenkt.....also darf es ruhig in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. April 2014)

Das sollte dann in Ordnung sein. Da gebe ich dir recht. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## netsetter (30. April 2014)

Dürfte man bei dem Preis schon erwarten oder? Die Gabel schaut mir ein Kollege an..hat ein bikegeschäft und darf das.....


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. April 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Dürfte man bei dem Preis schon erwarten oder? Die Gabel schaut mir ein Kollege an..hat ein bikegeschäft und darf das.....



Dann sag mal bitte Bescheid was er gesagt hat. Ich befürchte bei mir das gleiche.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## OliverKaa (30. April 2014)

Finde das hat nix mit dem Preis zu tun.
Man kann durchaus einwandfreie Ware erwarten, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (30. April 2014)

Die reverb ist ja auch nicht gerade die günstigste Vario ... Und bei günstigeren  funktioniert das auch 

Ich habe auch gelesen, das ein Tester ca. 1000 km gebraucht hat um seine fox einzufahren,  finde ich ziemlich dürftig


----------



## ticris (30. April 2014)

etwas Spiel bei der Reverb ist wohl normal. Meine Beiden spielen auf jeden Fall ein bisschen. Wenn sie etwas absackt beim Belasten würde ich mal den Luftdruck überprüfen. Müssten 250 PSI sein.


----------



## Quiesel (30. April 2014)

Wenn du dir ein neues Auto kaufst musste es auch einfahren und darfst nicht gleich Vollgas fahren! Liegt halt in der Natur der Dinge! 
Falls jemand ne eingefahrene Talas ausm 2013er 9.0sl haben möchte kann sich an mich wenden  ... Ich steige nämlich um... Zustand ist top! Funktion einwandfrei! Bei Interesse einfach melden! 
Ach ja ... Gleich noch der Hinweis das ich die Gabel nicht verschenken werde


----------



## MTBKompase (30. April 2014)

Ich meine das so, dass zum Beispiel bei Rock Shox der Unterschied zwischen eingefahren und nicht eingefahren nicht so krass ist 

da müsste man aber wissen was mit "muss eingefahren werden" gemeint ist ... Ich kann mir auch eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass der Unterschied so krass sein soll


----------



## netsetter (30. April 2014)

Mit Einfahren sind die Federelemente gemeint....zur Not noch den Flaschenhalter


----------



## netsetter (30. April 2014)

.....wie prüfe ich den Luftdruck in der Sattelstütze? Meine sackt ein bisschen ein wenn sie belastet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (30. April 2014)

Hallo,

zur Gabelölfüllmenge: Ist es möglich, dass die 2014er Fox im Gegensatz zur 2013er Fox auf der Luftseite mit 40ml anstatt 15ml Öl befüllt werden muss? 
...oder streue ich Gerüchte...
Wie ich darauf komme? Ich habe mal per E-Mail bei Toxo angefragt, und die Antwort bekommen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich mit meiner Frage dort so wirklich geschickt artikuliert habe, dass man meine Frage dort verstehen und richtig beantworten konnte...

Kann jemand die Füllmenge bestätigen/dementieren?

Gruß Jan


----------



## stanleydobson (30. April 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> .....wie prüfe ich den Luftdruck in der Sattelstütze? Meine sackt ein bisschen ein wenn sie belastet wird.


 mit der dämpferpumpe !?!?!?


----------



## netsetter (30. April 2014)

*gg* ist klar aber ich finde irgendwie da kein Ventil......

Die Füllmenge würde mich auch interessieren...hier hieß es gleich wie 2013


----------



## stanleydobson (30. April 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> *gg* ist klar aber ich finde irgendwie da kein Ventil......


du musst den sattel abschrauben


----------



## netsetter (30. April 2014)

Hab ich grad gemacht und wie bringe ich die Ventilkappe runter? Ist ja ziemlich versenkt das Ventil


----------



## stanleydobson (30. April 2014)

irgendwie rausdrehen, muss man bissle fummeln


----------



## sirios (30. April 2014)

Dass die Reverb einsackt hat nix mit der Luftmenge zu tun! Meistens ist es ne defekte Dichtung. Es kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sie nicht gescheit entlüftet ist und deswegen die Remote nicht vollkommen sperrt. Das kann man aber leicht testen indem man mal ein wenig an der Geschwindigkeitsschraube dreht. Wenn sich da nix ändert, dann ist ne Dichtung hin.


----------



## Quiesel (30. April 2014)

Wieso ist der Gabelschafft meiner Gabel 18cm lang? 2013 9.0sl dürfte aber auch keinen mm mehr länger sein! Haben die 2014er mehr spacer oder breiteren Vorbau?


----------



## derth (30. April 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Dass die Reverb einsackt hat nix mit der Luftmenge zu tun! Meistens ist es ne defekte Dichtung. Es kann aber auch daran liegen, dass sie nicht gescheit entlüftet ist und deswegen die Remote nicht vollkommen sperrt. Das kann man aber leicht testen indem man mal ein wenig an der Geschwindigkeitsschraube dreht. Wenn sich da nix ändert, dann ist ne Dichtung hin.



Richtig, oder aber wie bei meiner wo sich wohl an der intakten Dichtung Luft vorbei gemogelt hat  beim Ziehen am Sattel bei eingefahrenem Schaft) und n Luftpolster unterm Schwimmventil stand. Hab ich dann unsachgemäß gefrickel-entlüftet und geht seidem wieder wie am ersten Tag.
Würde auch zuerst mit der Geschwindigkeitsverstellung ausschließen das es an der Remote liegt (oder einfach entlüften) und wenn nicht bei Garantie einschicken.
Man munkelt dass direkt über den Importeur die schnellste Lösung sei.


----------



## mcWolfgang (30. April 2014)

Wenn es ein Garantie Fall seien sollte dann direkt zu Sport-Import. Ich habe das vor einigen Wochen gemacht weil sie ebenfalls bei Druck ca. 2-3cm eingsunken ist. Das ganze hat keine Woche gedauert und es war eine neue da. Wirklich Top das ganze, keine Diskussion, kommentarlos getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (30. April 2014)

@Quiesel 
Wir können ja tauschen... hab die 2011er Lyrik auf U-turn umgebaut wahlweise 160 oder 170mm


----------



## netsetter (1. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr mal zu Sport-Import in Lindau ist quasi um die Ecke, mal schauen was der zu der Stütze sagt.....und zur Gabel.....


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich wiege mit Rucksack, Klamotten, Helm und Protektoren ca. 75-77kg.
Ich bin immer noch nicht ganz mit meinem Setup am 2014 Strive 8.0 zufrieden. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand mit ähnlichen Maßen mal seine Federdrücke und Rebound Einstellungen zum Vergleich durchgeben?


----------



## Quiesel (1. Mai 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> @Quiesel
> Wir können ja tauschen... hab die 2011er Lyrik auf U-turn umgebaut wahlweise 160 oder 170mm


Ne danke! Hab hier ne nigelnagelneue fox 36 float Factory 2014 mit rc2 Dämpfung liegen die ich grad hart abfeier


----------



## netsetter (1. Mai 2014)

Fahrwerkseinstellung ist immer Geschmackssache....aber dass sich Deine Gabel zusammenzieht wie meine leider auch darf NICHT sein!!

Probieren und viel auf deinen hometrails rocken dann findest die richtige Einstellung!!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Mai 2014)

Ich hab jetzt den sag noch mal neu eingestellt. Fahr jetzt ca. 25% das sind genau 4cm Federweg. Komisch ist nur das ich da fast 150 psi für brauche. Laut canyon Homepage werden ca.  75 psi empfohlen.. Jetzt geht's komischer Weise auch das die Gabel ausgelegt. Ich denke ich hatte einfach zu wenig Druck.. Ich werd gleich ne runde fahren und testen.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## DiHo (1. Mai 2014)

Ups war auch nur als Spass gemeint ich geb meine lyrik auch nicht her....


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Mai 2014)

Und zurück vom Finale kurztrip, perfektes Terrain für das Strive, Gabel ist nun auch gekommen, wird morgen eingebaut und am Samstag dann probegefahren am Lago, Talas wurde gewechselt, mal guggn ob die nun besser geht.


----------



## stanleydobson (2. Mai 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den sag noch mal neu eingestellt. Fahr jetzt ca. 25% das sind genau 4cm Federweg. Komisch ist nur das ich da fast 150 psi für brauche. Laut canyon Homepage werden ca.  75 psi empfohlen.. Jetzt geht's komischer Weise auch das die Gabel ausgelegt. Ich denke ich hatte einfach zu wenig Druck.. Ich werd gleich ne runde fahren und testen..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!



die 2014er braucht doppelt so viel psi wie 2013...oder umgekehrt, aufjedenfall gibts da starke unterschiede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Mai 2014)

Das muss erstmal einer verstehen... 
Aber wenn das wirklich so ist, dann kommt es janwirklich hin. 
Hat sich auf jeden Fall super gefahren gestern! 
Das bleibt jetzt auch einfach so 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2014)

Ja die 2014er brauchen doppelt so viel PSI, hab ich heute auch festgestellt. Unterschied merkt man schon im stand, das losbrechmoment ist viel geringer bei der 2014er Talas. Erste Proberunde hat auch gezeigt, die Gabel geht viel besser.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hab ich auch endlich Federweg Reserven  

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## netsetter (2. Mai 2014)

Also wenn ich meiner 14er Fox 150psi gönne federt sie zwar komplett aus ist aber auch bretthart, SAG mit 65kg quasi minimal... ich denk 1cm Reserve reicht wir wollen doch dass die Gabel sauber anspricht nicht nur bei wilden Sprüngen....sollt ja alles schlucken.

Ich wär da so bei 80-100psi am Experimentieren...spricht dann recht sauber an auch bie Wurzeln und so (SAG ca 20% bei abgesenktem Sattel) und nutze den vollen Federweg auf meinen Hometrails (nur kleine Sprünge dabei) und habe ca 1cm Reserve das sollte reichen, aber bei dem Druck...wie schon gesagt "klaut" mir die Gabel 2cm Federweg..sprich sie zieht sich um genanntes Mass zusammen.


Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden damit.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Mai 2014)

Hab bei 150 psi genau 25% sag mit 75kg (Fahrer + Rucksack) ich denke ich werd aber auf 30% noch erhöhen. Selbst nach nem Drop aus 40cm Höhe hatte ich jetzt noch gut 3cm Federweg übrig 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2014)

Die Fox Tabelle gibt zwischen 61 und 60kg 100psi an, ich hab mal 110 reingemacht und werd morgen dann probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2014)

Hier mal die Tabelle die mir Toxo mitgegeben hat


----------



## netsetter (2. Mai 2014)

@DennisFox: Stiehlt dir Deine Gabel Federweg bei gut fahrbarem SAG? 3cm Reserve braucht kein Mensch...dann noch geklaute 2cm  und je grösser der SAG desto mehr zieht sie sich unbelastet zusammen, ist zumindest bei mir so und das gefällt mir gar nicht


----------



## netsetter (2. Mai 2014)

Soviel Druck wie nötig und wo wenig wie möglich


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Mai 2014)

Darum wollte ich jetzt noch mal was raus lassen. Die gleich Tabelle hab ich gerade auch gefunden. Denke ich probiere die Werte auch mal aus. Wobei die Werte auf der Liste 20% sag ausgeben. 
Vielleicht funktioniert meine pumpe auch nicht 100 pro.. Sonst wäre ich ja wesentlich schwerer als ich bin  

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## netsetter (2. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab grad mal im Trockenen probiert....bei 90psi fand ich sie am angenehmsten beim fahren.....eingestellt mit angesteckter Pumpe damit nichts verloren geht.....ca 3cm SAG und um ca 1,5cm zieht sie sich zusammen. Normal ist das nicht

Wie macht ihr das mit den Pumpen? Bisschen was geht immer verloren aber wieviel.....


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2014)

Was meint ihr mit 1,5cm zieht sie sich zusammen? Dass ihr sobald ihr vom bike runtergeht die gabel nicht mehr ganz rauskommt auf die 160mm?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Mai 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit 1,5cm zieht sie sich zusammen? Dass ihr sobald ihr vom bike runtergeht die gabel nicht mehr ganz rauskommt auf die 160mm?


Genau das meint er. Das darf allerdings nicht passieren hab ich gelesen. Wie alt ist das Bike? 
Soll wohl einmischen dauern bis die normal ausfedert. Also meine wird von Tag zu Tag angenehmer. 


Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2014)

Das gleiche problem hat ein bekannter ausm ital. Forum mit seiner 160er 650B am Radon Slide, der meinte die Gabel kommt nur bei 150PSI auf 164mm raus, alles darunter macht probleme. 

Ich hab 110 PSI drinnen, bin eine Treppe gefahren und n bissl in der Garage/Parkplatz rumgesprungen, meine geht auf 164mm raus wenn ich absteige. 

Auch wenn ich ne 2013er Gabel habe, habe nun das neue Talas5 drinnen, also das selbe wie Ihr in den 2014er Bikes


----------



## netsetter (2. Mai 2014)

Boardigenau das meine ich..kann das bike hochheben und die Gabel auf Anschlag runterdrücken und sie zieht sich wieder zusammen....ohne jegliche Belastung.....sogar gegen die Schwerkraft.

Also bike ist nagelneu.,.....2 Touren bisher....Ansprechverhalten wird sicher noch besser wobei eh nicht schlecht mit wenig Druck...dass das Zusammenziehen mit einfahren zu tun hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen..ist als ob ein falscher Unterdruck irgendwo ist. Hab ach mal die ganze Luft abgelassen...bike hochgehoben...Gabel runtergedrückt und da waren es glaub ich 3cm hat sich angefühlt wie ein Vakuum.

Also wenn die Gabel nicht für unter 150ps funktionieren soll das kann wohl nicht sein...siehe Tabellen und bei Canyon geb ich ja auch mein Gewicht an!


----------



## Fuzzyhead (2. Mai 2014)

Also ich fahr mit nackt! 75kg  maximal 80psi. Irgendwie mach ich was falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (2. Mai 2014)

Fuzzy und sie zieht sich vermutlich nicht zusammen oder?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (2. Mai 2014)

nope, steht wie ne 1


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Mai 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Also ich fahr mit nackt! 75kg  maximal 80psi. Irgendwie mach ich was falsch...



2014 gabel? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## netsetter (3. Mai 2014)

Ich sag ja meine Gabel hat irgendwo Negativluft drin


----------



## netsetter (3. Mai 2014)

Hab letzte Woche ein etwas bissiges Mail an Canyon geschrieben da ich nächste Woche in Urlaub fahre und ich das Zeug nicht einschicken kann.....die nahmen´s gelassen und fanden´s nicht mal nötig zu antworten.

Die lassen einen schön im Regen stehen. Nur auf Anfrage dass die Gabel jemand in meiner Nähe anschaut kam die Meldung dass es dann Probleme mit der Garantie geben würde. GEIL oder???

Zum Thema Sattelstütze das gleiche....schicken Sie sie uns und wir werden das prüfen  --> mir wäre eine mit 150mm sowieso lieber......aber....ich träume mal weiter....Fakt ist mein Strive darf so nicht mit nach Sardinien


----------



## OliverKaa (3. Mai 2014)

Verstehe dich schon - habe das selbe problem mit meiner Gabel - wenn ich sie einschicke
muss ich per Pedes die Trails lang.
Lösung - auch wenn nicht so schön: 
Ich werde mir eine gebrauchte Gabel ziehen & diese so lange einbauen
bis ich meine wieder habe.
Dann hoffentlich zum selben Kurs die Gabel wieder weiterverhöckern.
(welche gute gebrauchte Gabel verkauft sich schnell?)

Ich denke es sollte jedem bewusst sein wenn er beim versender kauft, dass lange
wartezeiten/ausfallzeiten bei defekten/reklamationen eher die Regel sind.


----------



## DiHo (3. Mai 2014)

Reverb Sattelstütze und Rock Shox Gabel gleich mit Fahrradrechnung und kurzer Fehlerbeschreibung zu Sportimport. Vorher vielleicht noch kurze E-mail
Das dauert keine Woche. Kostet nur Versand
Fox Gabel gleich zu Toxo ging auch sehr schnell innerhalb einer Woche
Aber Toxo wurde von Fox dieses Jahr direkt übernommen ob das immer noch so schnell geht hab ich keine Ahnung


----------



## OliverKaa (3. Mai 2014)

@Boardi05
Wie lange war deine Gabel unterwegs?
(Tag des Versands bis Empfang)
Und hast Du im Vorfeld die Gabel angekündigt?
Cheers


----------



## netsetter (3. Mai 2014)

Nein also eine Zweitgabel kommt für mich nicht in Frage......wenn ich einen Geldscheißer hätte wär jetzt schon was von RS drin!!

Sport Import in Lindau werde ich am Montag besuchen, hat mir angeboten die Gabel und Stütze anzusehen, falls man´s einsenden müsste würde er sich um Versand&Co kümmern. Mal schauen ob der direkt mit Canyon was machen kann...

Bin ab Donnerstag unterwegs und hätte wenigstens gerne wenn ich 4 Wochen später zurückkomme ein Strive das WIRKLICH funktioniert und zwar zu 100%!!! Diese ewige "Schicken sie ein" geht mir dermaßen auf den Sack!!!! Saison in vollem Gange und man sollte Teile verschicken.

Beim Kauf hab ich Canyon extra noch gesagt sie sollen bitte alles doppelt kontrollieren damit ich es nicht zurückschicken muss....aber....die verarschen einen doch nach Strich und Faden.

Schade dass ich das Nerve mitnehmen muss, naja besser als gar kein bike..... (bei Canyon Fahrern geht der Trend ja zum Zweitbike, zum Glück hab ich´s noch nicht hergegeben (in weiser Voraussicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (3. Mai 2014)

Einfach zu sport Import schicken wie früher ist leider auch nicht mehr. rs teile müssen jetzt zu sram nach schweinfurt und die nehmen nur von händlern an. Traurige Wahrheit leider. Im pike thread steht dazu mehr.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (3. Mai 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> nope, steht wie n 1





Boardi05 schrieb:


> 2014 gabel?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



2013


----------



## netsetter (3. Mai 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Also ich fahr mit nackt! 75kg  maximal 80psi. Irgendwie mach ich was falsch...



Du fährst nackt *gggg*?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Mai 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> Wie lange war deine Gabel unterwegs?
> (Tag des Versands bis Empfang)
> Und hast Du im Vorfeld die Gabel angekündigt?
> Cheers



Bei mir war das ganze ein sonderfall, da ich zuerst mit Canyon Italia "gestritten" hatte, dann hat Germany eingegriffen. Unterwegs war die ca. 2-3 Wochen. Toxo braucht bei Garantiefällen 48h, man kann aber auch direkt bei Toxo einschicken, da dauerts aber n bissl länger. 



Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> 2013



wir sprechen von der 2014er, die braucht doppelt so viel psi wie die 2013er


----------



## netsetter (4. Mai 2014)

Also ich weiß nur dass meine 14er sich unter 150psi nicht richtig einstellen lässt.....


----------



## Quiesel (4. Mai 2014)

@netsetter ..wieso bist du nicht einfach zu deinem Händler gegangen und hast ihn das machen lassen? Hättest den bezahlt und gut is! Hättest auch keine Garantie verloren wenn er fox Gabeln offiziell warten darf! Hättest dein bike mit in den Urlaub nehmen können und für die Saison hätte es dann auch bereit gestanden! Stattdessen regst du dich nur auf. Das ist wenig lösungsorientiert 
Und mit der sattelstütze würde ich warten bis es schlimmer wird und dann auf Garantie machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (4. Mai 2014)

Weil ich bis vor ein paar Tagen nicht gewusst habe dass ein SportImport in Lindau ist.


----------



## janmerker (4. Mai 2014)

Hi,

Bin am Strive intressiert und habe eine Frage zur Rahmengröße.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht, dass ich mir nicht den ganzen mega threat durchlesen möchte.

Ich bin 180 groß und habe, wenn ich richtig gemessen habe ein 82er Schrittlänge.
Fahre bereits ein 2011er Torque Fr in M, welches momentan mein Tourenrad darstellt (haha).
Ich Fahre noch ein Straitline in L, welches mir zum DH fahrn echt gut passt.
Beim Torque bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es zum touren fahren nicht etwas kurz ist.
Jetzt meine Frage: Würdet ihr ehr zu L beim Strive raten, oder doch M?

lg, Jan


----------



## waldi28 (4. Mai 2014)

Ein L wird für dich wahrscheinlich zu groß sein. Ich habe bei 183 und 90 SL ein L genommen und nen kürzeren Vorbau montiert.
Bei einer SL von 82 könntest du mit der Sattelstütze Probleme bekommen. Das könnte knapp werden.


----------



## janmerker (4. Mai 2014)

Hatte nochmal nachbemessen und das buch etwas höher in den schritt gezogen. 
Sind doch 84cm.
Aber ein m wird dann auch reichen.
Auch wenns hauptsächlich zum touren rahren sein soll?

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## waldi28 (4. Mai 2014)

Ruf einfach mal bei Canyon an. In solchen Grenzfällen können die dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.
Bei mir ist noch ne 150er Reverb drin. Das würde bei deiner SL wenn überhaupt nur ganz knapp funktionieren.
Mit der 125 er müsste es aber passen.


----------



## Micha382 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich bin 1,83m hab ne SL von 84 cm und die Antwort von Canyon ist dass man beides fahren kann ;-)
Das L war bei mir mit einer 150er Reverb sehr knapp, kein Auszug der Stütze und deshalb hab ich das M genommen. Gefühlt saß ich auf dem L ein wenig bequemer wegen dem längeren Vorbau und dem Oberrohr, hab nun aber das M und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Geht locker Tremalzo mit 2000hm und 70 km


----------



## janmerker (4. Mai 2014)

Ok, dankeschön.
Werde evtl die woche mal nach Koblenz fahren zum raufhocken.

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. Mai 2014)

Gibt es jetzt überhaupt noch welche zu kaufen? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## janmerker (4. Mai 2014)

Ja, aber leider nurnoch das 7.0,
Das macht aber wenig, da ich noch ordentliche bremsen zuhause habe, mir gerne ne mattoc gönnen würde, egal in welches bike und für nen monarch plus wirds auch noch reichen.
Mit der restlichen ausstattung kann ich gut leben.

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mishima (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
mal an die Spezi/Besitzer von einem Strive.
Überlege mir einen Strive Rahmen zu holen, nur mit dem Steuersatz hab ich ein Problem.
Da ich nur 1 1/8 Gabeln (Lyric 170, Talas 160, Bomber 160)besitze suche ich einen Steuersatz in dem Maß, komme aber da wegen dem tapered vollkommen weg.
Kennt jemand eine relativ günstige Alternative (ihr wisst was Ich meine hoffe Ich).Habe mal nachgeschaut, welche original drin sind-aber davon gibt es ja zig Ausführungen des Cane Creek 40.

Toll wären Links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. Mai 2014)

Hab jetzt -  nach dem mein Strive einmal umgefallen - ist Einen dicken Kratzer im Oberrohr.. Der Anschluss der Bremsleitung ist da drüber gerutscht. Hat sowas von euch jemand schonmal erlebt? 
Jetzt kann ich mir erst mal einen Lack Stift besorgen für das teil.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. Mai 2014)

Hey,mal eine dumme frage :
Kann man ins strive eine Rohloff einbauen ?
Danke


----------



## Fuzzyhead (6. Mai 2014)

nicht mit steckachse fahrbar http://www.rohloff.de/no_cache/de/t...f58ee6bb291a1178e09f&sword_list[0]=steckachse


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. Mai 2014)

@Fuzzyhead 
Danke


----------



## netsetter (6. Mai 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271478406158?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Fuzzyhead (6. Mai 2014)

hässlichste farbe der welt


----------



## netsetter (6. Mai 2014)

Säg nix  mir gefällts in raw auch besser


----------



## stanleydobson (6. Mai 2014)

von wann is das? 2012?


----------



## sirios (6. Mai 2014)

Das braune Strive ist von 2011. Erstes Modelljahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (6. Mai 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Das braune Strive ist von 2011. Erstes Modelljahr.


ok .... sogar noch älter...manche kennen das wort wertverlust wohl nicht..


----------



## snbd84 (7. Mai 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Hab jetzt -  nach dem mein Strive einmal umgefallen - ist Einen dicken Kratzer im Oberrohr.. Der Anschluss der Bremsleitung ist da drüber gerutscht. Hat sowas von euch jemand schonmal erlebt?
> Jetzt kann ich mir erst mal einen Lack Stift besorgen für das teil..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!



Ich hab auch ständig Macken im Oberrohr durch die Schalthebel!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. Mai 2014)

Kann ich da keine Sperre nachrüsten. Gibts doch bei downhill Bikes auch damit man die Gabel nicht beschädigt. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Mai 2014)

Bei mir geht Schalthebel und Bremshebel schön drüber ohne das Oberrohr zu zerkratzen


----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich die recht hoch einstelle geht das auch. Aber dann ist das nur komfortabel wenn ich im Sitzen fahre. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Mai 2014)

Hoch eingestellt sind meine auch nicht, und meine Schalthebel sind auch tiefer als normal, da die mit ispec am Bremshebel hängen

sieht man leider nicht ganz so gut, aber man konn schon erkennen dass die bremshebel sehr nach unten gerichtet sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. Mai 2014)

Könntest du mal ein Detail Bild machen wenn du mal zeit hast? 
Das ist irgendwie schon echt komisch.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich versuch heut Abend n gscheides Bild zu machen. Muss eh die Saint vorne abmontieren und aufs Nerve montieren, da das Strive ohne Dämpfer aufm Montageständer hängt...


----------



## freeridefritz (7. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand Neuigkeiten bzgl. Strive 2015  oder wird es tatsächlich das Spectral mit 160 mm? Barel fährt ja schon einen Prototypen der stark danach aussieht. Fände ich  aber schade, da es dann vom Rahmen her eine Variante weniger gäbe bei den Koblenzern ... Nerve = Spectral = Strive ?? Unterschiede nur über Federweg / Geo? fände ich irgednwie langweilig und schade für das Strive ...


----------



## potzblitzer (7. Mai 2014)

Ich denke mal es wird ein neues 650B Enduro Bike geben (aus Carbon..?) und das Spectral als AM weiterlaufen, evtl. in einer "Team" Variante.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Mai 2014)

Der Protoyp von den teamfahrern schaut schon n bissl anders aus als das Spectral, an sich wirds wohl n 160er Enduro, 650B, Carbon. Ich hab das Bike in Riva gesehen, schaut super aus, hat zwar nicht so ne exotische Form wie das Strive, aber es ist auch nicht so n Einheitsbrei.


----------



## hackel schorsch (8. Mai 2014)

Habe endlich mein rad nach nur 4 Wochen von canyon zurück. Es wurden alle nippel und die gesprungene Speiche getauscht..
Trotz langer Wartezeit bin ich wieder zufrieden. Fühlt sich super an und wurde gut durchgeführt..


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. Mai 2014)

Hab gestern mal festgestellt das die Felgen sogar tubeless ready sind. 
Jemand schon mal umgerüstet?
Wie groß wären überhaupt die Vorteile? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Mai 2014)

Ich bin selber gerade am umrüsten und hab viel vorher nun gelesen..Im Grunde genommen mach ichs nur aus Neugier, hatte nie viele Probleme mit Schlauch  Was man glaub ich grob sagen kann - muss es aber erst noch selber für mich rausfinden: besseres Rollverhalten, mehr Grip dank niedriger Drücke, höhere Pannensicherheit, (geringe) Gewichtsersparnis. Dafür ist es - je nach Felge/Reifenkombi - eine gewisse Wissenschaft für sich und bedarf Erfahrung und "learning by doing". Ich bin gespannt und werde berichten! Werde erstmal nur am HR umrüsten, da ich hier bereits einen TR Reifen fahre (DHR2 2.3) und dann mal kucken.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. Mai 2014)

Meine Reifen sollen auch ready sein. Steht zumindest da drauf. 
Was kostet denn so ein Kit zum umrüsten? 
Ich glaub da braucht man nur Milch und Ventile oder? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## ollinist (8. Mai 2014)

Ich habe bei meinen DT-Swiss Felgen am 8.0 Race tubeless Ventile mitgeliefert bekommen.
Das Umrüsten war innerhalb von 10 Minuten erledigt.
Schlauch raus, Milch reinkippen, Reifen wieder raufziehen, auf 3 bar aufpumpen, bisschen hin- und her drehen, fertig.

Fährt sich deutlich angenehmer, vor allem hat man keine Angst mehr vor Durchschlägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoppaaa (8. Mai 2014)

Habe mein Strive gestern auf Tubeless umgerüstet.
Ist eigentlich relativ easy, nur ohne Kompressor geht es meiner meinung nach nicht.
Hab versucht den Reifen mit ner normalen Ständer Pumpe auf zu pumpen aber da kam einfach nicht genug luft an.
Habs dann mit dem kleinen kompressor der in meinem Auto verbaut ist gemacht, der hat von der Leistung her gerade so gereicht.
Konnte leider nicht mehr testen, werde ich wohl aufs Wochenende verschieben müssen.
Hab übrigens ein 2011er Strive mit DT Swiss E200 Felgen und Fat Albert/Rock Razor bereifung.

Mal ne frage an die anderen Tubeless fahrer:
Fahrt ihr seit dem umrüsten auf Tubeless mit weniger Druck?


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Mai 2014)

Schoppaaa schrieb:


> Habe mein Strive gestern auf Tubeless umgerüstet.
> Ist eigentlich relativ easy, nur ohne Kompressor geht es meiner meinung nach nicht.



Ob mit oder ohne Kompressor - so hörte ich - soll davon abhängen ob es eine TLR felge und Reifen ist.


----------



## ollinist (8. Mai 2014)

Ich habs bei den DTSwiss EX 1500 Spline mit Ardent hinten und minion vorne mit meiner Standpumpe ohne Probleme hinbekommen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Mai 2014)

Ich kann Tubeless nur empfehlen !
Fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren am Strive und beim DHler schon etwas länger


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr bisher nur vorne Tubeless, Minion, da gings mit Kompressor grad so, der Reifen wollte nicht auf die Schulter springen, liegt aber wohl an den Mavicfelgen. Hinten werd ich dann auch mal umrüsten, hatte zwar bisher noch nie Probleme mit dem Schlauch, aber wenn die Laufräder schon Tubeless sind, warum nicht mit Milch fahren.


----------



## OliverKaa (8. Mai 2014)

mit ein bischen Schmierseife flutschts einfacher - ich habe "nur" eine Standpumpe.
Ich hatte bis dato aber auch immer Mavicfelgen. 
Ich bin auch schon ohne Milch gefahren - macht für mich jedoch keinen Sinn.


----------



## OliverKaa (8. Mai 2014)

Schoppaaa schrieb:


> Habe mein Strive gestern auf Tubeless umgerüstet.
> übrigens ein 2011er Strive mit DT Swiss E200 Felgen und Fat Albert/Rock Razor bereifung.
> 
> Mal ne frage an die anderen Tubeless fahrer:
> Fahrt ihr seit dem umrüsten auf Tubeless mit weniger Druck?



Ja - ich habs aber auch erst vor kurzem zu schätzen gelernt - vor allem am Hinterrad.
Vorne fahre ich auf meiner Hausrunde doch gerne mit ca 2,3 - 2,5


----------



## Schoppaaa (8. Mai 2014)

Bin grade nach Hause gekommen und musste leider feststellen das beide Reifen einiges an Luft verloren haben 
Weiss jemand woran das liegen kann?
Konnte die reifen leider noch nicht fahren, die stehen noch unmontiert rum, kann das daran liegen?


----------



## OliverKaa (8. Mai 2014)

ebenfalls mit schmierseifenwasser - schauen wo die Luft entweicht und dort die Milch hinschütteln.
Oder einfach überall die Milch hinschütteln ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Mai 2014)

Die Milch muss sich richtig verteilen.
Du mussr sie richtig schütteln und drehen! 
Das ist normal,da hier und da kleine löchlein sind.


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Mai 2014)

Idealerweise direkt nach dem montieren ne lockere Runde über die Straße drehen damit sich die Milch überall schön reindrücken kann.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Mai 2014)

in 35 tagen gibs wohl mehr infos zum neuen enduro und strive nachfolger

http://www.canyon.com/_en/specials/shapeyourride/


----------



## stanleydobson (11. Mai 2014)

hackel schorsch schrieb:


> Habe endlich mein rad nach nur 4 Wochen von canyon zurück. Es wurden alle nippel und die gesprungene Speiche getauscht..
> Trotz langer Wartezeit bin ich wieder zufrieden. Fühlt sich super an und wurde gut durchgeführt..
> Anhang anzeigen 291393



ist das auf dem oberrohr eigentlich auch folie?am unterrohr ist ja sicher wieder steinschlagschutzfolie!?


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> ist das auf dem oberrohr eigentlich auch folie?am unterrohr ist ja sicher wieder steinschlagschutzfolie!?



Beim 2014er ist weder unten noch oben ne folie dran


----------



## stanleydobson (11. Mai 2014)

sicher? unten der schriftzug war doch immer folie??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> sicher? unten der schriftzug war doch immer folie??



hatte ende 2013 nachgefragt bei Canyon, da ich die neuen schriftzüge haben wollte, also die sticker. Canyon meinte, das sind keine sticker mehr, sondern is auflackiert und drüber ne schicht klarlack


----------



## stanleydobson (11. Mai 2014)

hmm komisch


----------



## stanleydobson (11. Mai 2014)

bräcuhte den schriftzug in blau


----------



## hackel schorsch (11. Mai 2014)

Unten ists dicke Folie genau. Am oberrohr hab ich aber nix drauf.. denke ist dort auch nicht nötig

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2014)

hackel schorsch schrieb:


> Unten ists dicke Folie genau. Am oberrohr hab ich aber nix drauf.. denke ist dort auch nicht nötig
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Auch beim 214er modell?


----------



## hackel schorsch (12. Mai 2014)

Also die Schutzfolie hab ich selbst aufgeklebt. Die blauen Sachen sind definitiv lackiert. Ich hab das 2014 er Modell..


----------



## stanleydobson (12. Mai 2014)

ok, schade, 2013 wars steinschlagschutz unten, wenn man den abzieht is das unterrohr schwarz


----------



## öughm (12. Mai 2014)

unten ist beim 2014er auch Folie drauf (durchsichtig), allerdings nicht viel....schätze mal so 10cm vielleicht.
Am Oberrohr hab ich auch nix!


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Mai 2014)

Leider sind die neuen Schriftzüge keine Folie mehr wie bei den früheren Modellen.


----------



## öughm (12. Mai 2014)

aso ne, meinte auch eher Steinschlagschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (12. Mai 2014)

achso, durchsichtig,aber dann ists wirklich lakiert....2013 was aufgedruckt auf dem steinschlagschutz


----------



## potzblitzer (13. Mai 2014)

Noch ein kurzer Nachbericht zum Thema tubeless: fahre nun seit einigen Touren tubeless und bin begeistert. Montage war relativ einfach: LR (Charger) mit Spüli Wasser schön sauber gemacht und eingeseift, ebenso die Reifen (VR DHR2 2.4 ST, HR DHR2 2.3 TR). Dann neue Ventile rein, montiert und mit Standpumpe kurz und kräftig aufgepumpt. Beide Reifen sprangen ziemlich schnell ins Felgenhorn. Dann an einer Stelle nochmal demontiert und jeweils 70ml Milch (Stans) eingefüllt. Wieder montiert und nochmal mit kräftigen Hüben aufgepumpt auf je 2,5 Bar. Dann kräftig an allen Seiten geschüttelt und auf beiden Seiten jeweils paar Minuten ruhen lassen. Der hintere Minion  - der ja TR war - war sofort dicht. Den 2.4er musste ich bisschen länger schütteln, war dann aber auch schnell dicht. Bin dann gleich mal bisschen über Strasse gerollt und Druck blieb drin. Am nächsten Tag kein Druckverlust, nach der ersten Tour waren 0,1 Bar weniger drin. Seit nun mehreren Tagen kein Druckverlust mehr. Es rollt nun merkbar leichter hinten und obwohl ich momentan noch mit höherem Druck fahre (VR 1,7 HR 2,0), fühlt es sich nach weniger und dadurch grippiger an. Und fast 200g hab ich auch noch gespart  Kann es nur jedem empfehlen auf tubeless umzustellen!


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Mai 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Noch ein kurzer Nachbericht zum Thema tubeless: fahre nun seit einigen Touren tubeless und bin begeistert. Montage war relativ einfach: LR (Charger) mit Spüli Wasser schön sauber gemacht und eingeseift, ebenso die Reifen (VR DHR2 2.4 ST, HR DHR2 2.3 TR). Dann neue Ventile rein, montiert und mit Standpumpe kurz und kräftig aufgepumpt. Beide Reifen sprangen ziemlich schnell ins Felgenhorn. Dann an einer Stelle nochmal demontiert und jeweils 70ml Milch (Stans) eingefüllt. Wieder montiert und nochmal mit kräftigen Hüben aufgepumpt auf je 2,5 Bar. Dann kräftig an allen Seiten geschüttelt und auf beiden Seiten jeweils paar Minuten ruhen lassen. Der hintere Minion  - der ja TR war - war sofort dicht. Den 2.4er musste ich bisschen länger schütteln, war dann aber auch schnell dicht. Bin dann gleich mal bisschen über Strasse gerollt und Druck blieb drin. Am nächsten Tag kein Druckverlust, nach der ersten Tour waren 0,1 Bar weniger drin. Seit nun mehreren Tagen kein Druckverlust mehr. Es rollt nun merkbar leichter hinten und obwohl ich momentan noch mit höherem Druck fahre (VR 1,7 HR 2,0), fühlt es sich nach weniger und dadurch grippiger an. Und fast 200g hab ich auch noch gespart  Kann es nur jedem empfehlen auf tubeless umzustellen!


Wau, kann´s echt nicht glauben 
Fahr schon seit letztem Jahr so rum


----------



## dp00212 (21. Mai 2014)

Fahrt ihr alle noch den SDG Circuit Sattel auf dem 2014 Strive? Ich finde den äusserst unbequem. Hab das Teil gegen einen Charge Scoop getauscht, gleiches Gewicht (i. e. 230g). Sitz jetzt so bequem wie auf meinem Sofa. Super investment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. Mai 2014)

dp00212 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr alle noch den SDG Circuit Sattel auf dem 2014 Strive? Ich finde den äusserst unbequem. Hab das Teil gegen einen Charge Scoop getauscht, gleiches Gewicht (i. e. 230g). Sitz jetzt so bequem wie auf meinem Sofa. Super investment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mit nem Polster in der Hose hab ich kein Problem mit dem Sattel. 
Ohne ist es aber absolut unbequem.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## OliverKaa (21. Mai 2014)

Ja, ab 40 - 50 km wirds unangenehm


----------



## Mecka-Joe (21. Mai 2014)

An den Sattel denkt keiner.
Der muss mit jedem Arsch klar kommen.


----------



## Mudwild (21. Mai 2014)

Der SDG geht gar nicht. 
Ich habe ihn gegen einen Ergon ausgetauscht und bin begeistert.


----------



## hans7 (21. Mai 2014)

ich hatte auch das Problem, allerdings beim 2013er, dass mir der Sattel einfach zu schmal war. Nach dem Abstand meiner Sitzknochen brauche ich eine 14cm breiten. Habe jetzt den Sixpack Skywalker: Jetzt sitze ich richtig auf den Knochen und nicht teilweise auf dem Damm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazerFox40 (21. Mai 2014)

Nabend,

da mir seid gestern Abend die Sache von ner verbogenen 270° Box nicht mehr aus dem Kopf geht, hier mal ne kleine Frage 
=> Jemand Erfahrungen mit Huberbuchsen im Dämpfer anstatt dem Nadellager, was hier ja Bei nem Kollegen eines Forumsmitglieds kaputt
gegangen ist!??!? Worauf hin sich besagte Box verbogen hat!

Na jemand sowas im/am Bike verbaut??? Muss ja kein Strive sein wo sie verbaut sind!?!?


----------



## Toni ES5 (22. Mai 2014)

ich würde in deiner stelle nicht so eine Panik wegen der 270° Box schieben, die hält schon gut was aus.
Wir sind bei uns 2 Strive Fahrer und wirklich im harten Gelände unterwegs (Gardasee, Saalbach) auch habe ich
persönlich noch niemanden getroffen der dieses Problem hatte.
Die Bilder die ich hier im Forum gesehen habe zeigen auch immer eine gebrochende oder aus dem Gewinde gerissene Schraube,
ein im voraus defektes Lager kann ich nirgens erkennen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei häufig schrägen Landungen die Verschraubung
der Konuslager geschwächt wird und dann ausfällt, vermutlich durch das dadurch etstehende Lagerspiel.
Das original Nadellager des Dämpfers macht jedenfalls keine Probleme, ist sehr gut gedichtet und ausgeführt, wie alle Lager der 270° Box, wenn Lager beim Strive Spiel bekommen sind das eigentlich die unteren der Schwinge.


----------



## OliverKaa (22. Mai 2014)

Naja - wievielen ist den schon die 270° Box verbogen/gebrochen?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das auf dauer bei jedem Strive auftaucht.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. Mai 2014)

Das ist wie mit dem Motorschaden im Kfz Forum. 5 Mitglieder haben einen. Wenn man dann dort liest, kann man direkt meinen das Auto hat ständig Probleme mit dem Motor. Das aber 10000 andere keine Probleme haben sieht keiner, denn die halten sich raus. 
Ich würde erst mal ganz entspannt bleiben. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Mai 2014)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> ich würde in deiner stelle nicht so eine Panik wegen der 270° Box schieben, die hält schon gut was aus.
> Wir sind bei uns 2 Strive Fahrer und wirklich im harten Gelände unterwegs (Gardasee, Saalbach) auch habe ich
> persönlich noch niemanden getroffen der dieses Problem hatte.
> Die Bilder die ich hier im Forum gesehen habe zeigen auch immer eine gebrochende oder aus dem Gewinde gerissene Schraube,
> ...



Kann nur von mir berichten und da klack es bei meinem Strive in der 270° Box.
Bei leichtem anheben und loslassen, kann man es deutlich hören.
Habe mir mal das Ganze in der Explosionszeichnung von Canyon angeschaut.
Sind nur 2 Lager mit Bolzen und Haltescheiben drin, denke, dass bei mir der Bolzen
ausgeschlagen ist.
Werde aber trotzdem nächste Wochen in Südtirol sein


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2014)

Ich würd mir da auch keine sorgen machen, ich informir mich schon seit anfangs 2012 übers strive und mir ist nur ein fall bekannt, wo die box gebogen wurde weil das nadellager nimmer ging. Die anderen zwei haben beide den rahmen gekillg, sprung zu hoch bzw landung ins flat. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (22. Mai 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich würd mir da auch keine sorgen machen, ich informir mich schon seit anfangs 2012 übers strive und mir ist nur ein fall bekannt, wo die box gebogen wurde weil das nadellager nimmer ging. Die anderen zwei haben beide den rahmen gekillg, sprung zu hoch bzw landung ins flat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2



In der 270° Box sind keine Nadellager, da sind ganz normale Rillenkugellager verbaut.
Wo sollen denn, außer in der Dämpferaufnahme, Nadellager sein?


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> In der 270° Box sind keine Nadellager, da sind ganz normale Rillenkugellager verbaut.
> Wo sollen denn, außer in der Dämpferaufnahme, Nadellager sein?



Es geht um das Nadellager im Dämpfer. Ein User hat geschrieben, wenn das Lager den geist aufgibt dann biegt es die Box. 

Ich kann mir das ganze schwer vorstellen, einmal dass das Nadellager kaputt geht und wenns mal Kaput ist, dass es die Box biegt.


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Mai 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Es geht um das Nadellager im Dämpfer. Ein User hat geschrieben, wenn das Lager den geist aufgibt dann biegt es die Box.
> 
> Ich kann mir das ganze schwer vorstellen, einmal dass das Nadellager kaputt geht und wenns mal Kaput ist, dass es die Box biegt.



Das geht mir genauso, wieso soll die Box kapautt gehen, wenn das Nadellager vom Dämpfer defekt ist 
Der User mit der kaputten Box, scheint ein Künstler zu sein


----------



## hackel schorsch (22. Mai 2014)

Hi, hab da mal ne Frage:

Mein Fox float CTD 2014 ist auf 15 bar aufgepumpt. Bei mittleren Sprüngen (um die 50-70 cm hoch) gerät der Dämpfer fast an sein Limit
Da ich vermutlich nicht der schwerste Fahrer bin (75 kg), kommt mir das echt komisch vor, da der empfohlene Druck ja deutlich darunter liegt.
Zumal der Sag bei 15 bar bei Weitem nicht erreicht wird und das Ansprechverhalten sehr straff ist.

Canyon meinte dazu: weiter aufpumpen - der Dämpfer kann max. 18 bar aushalten.

Habe das Strive Al 8.0 Modell 2014 Originalzustand in Rahmengröße S.

Danke für Tips und Hilfe!


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Mai 2014)

hackel schorsch schrieb:


> Hi, hab da mal ne Frage:
> 
> Mein Fox float CTD 2014 ist auf 15 bar aufgepumpt. Bei mittleren Sprüngen (um die 50-70 cm hoch) gerät der Dämpfer fast an sein Limit
> Da ich vermutlich nicht der schwerste Fahrer bin (75 kg), kommt mir das echt komisch vor, da der empfohlene Druck ja deutlich darunter liegt.
> ...



Bau einen Spacer ein, dann is Ruh!


----------



## hackel schorsch (22. Mai 2014)

Verringert der nicht den Federweg?


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Mai 2014)

hackel schorsch schrieb:


> Verringert der nicht den Federweg?


Nee, nur die Federrate, der Luftdämpfer wird am Ende des Federwegs steifer (progressiv)
Das heißt, du kannst weniger Luft reinmachen, ohne das der Dämpfer durchschlägt.


----------



## hackel schorsch (22. Mai 2014)

ah cool, dann werd ich das mal einsetzen - hast du viell. noch die drei anderen aus deinem set über? würd sie dir abkaufen!


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Mai 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Nee, nur die Federrate, der Luftdämpfer wird am Ende des Federwegs steifer (progressiv)
> Das heißt, du kannst weniger Luft reinmachen, ohne das der Dämpfer durchschlägt.



Habe leider noch einen alten FOX Dämpfer aus 2012 (Float RP2), weiß nicht, ob er in deinen Dämpfer passt 
Wenn ja, kannste dir auch einen aus Kunststoff drehen lassen, habe Zeichnung hier ins IBC gestellt, ist billiger


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2014)

Laut Fox sollen die nicht passen, also die vom Float in den Float CTD und auch der FloatX hat scheinbar andre spacer als der normale CTD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (22. Mai 2014)

Schei**t einfach auf Fox, kauft euch nen Monarch+ und werdet glücklich


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Mai 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Schei**t einfach auf Fox, kauft euch nen Monarch+ und werdet glücklich



Teuer Glück, wenn du schon einen hast


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Mai 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Teuer Glück, wenn du schon einen hast



alten dämpfer verkaufen, dann legt man evtl 150 euro drauf und hat was gutes


----------



## potzblitzer (22. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab meinen Monarch+ für 290,- gekauft, meinen alten für nen Hunni verscherbelt und das war die beste Invesition die ich bislang meinem Strive gegönnt hab..neben den neuen Bremsen, Cockpit, Antrieb..


----------



## hackel schorsch (22. Mai 2014)

Na du scheinst ja eigentlich ein ganz anderes bike haben zu wollen ..


----------



## potzblitzer (22. Mai 2014)

Ach, Komponenten kann man ja immer upgraden wenn man sich nicht gerade die Top Version geholt hat. Hat ja nicht direkt was mit dem Bike an sich zu tun. Nichtsdestotrotz schaut man gerne auch die Töchter andere Mütter an, is logisch


----------



## hackel schorsch (22. Mai 2014)

Haha schöner Vergleich. .


----------



## Phileason (22. Mai 2014)

Hab meinem Strive auch den Monarch+ gegönnt und nach der ersten kleinen Runde bin ich schon sehr begeistert. Kein Vergleich zum Fox. Die Gabel hab ich mir von Toxoholics auf das 2014er CTD upgraden lassen. Gefällt mir auch besser als vorher. Kann die Gabel jetzt mit weniger Druck fahren. Das Ansprechverhalten hat sich insgesamt auch verbessert und im Climb Modus ist das Teil jetzt fast wie ne starre Gabel. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem neuen Fahrwerk, freue mich schon auf den ersten richtigen Härtetest


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Mai 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen Monarch+ für 290,- gekauft, meinen alten für nen Hunni verscherbelt und das war die beste Invesition die ich bislang meinem Strive gegönnt hab..neben den neuen Bremsen, Cockpit, Antrieb..


Bis du auch so einer 
Bis auf den Dämpfer und die HS, habe ich auch alles getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzyhead (23. Mai 2014)

was sagtn ihr zum DebonAir mit seiner lineareren Kennlinie und größeren Luftkammer?
Von meinem Verständnis her ist das ja dann keine gute Idee das Ding in einem Strive zu verbauen.


----------



## potzblitzer (23. Mai 2014)

Ist defintiv gar keine gute Idee.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Mai 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> was sagtn ihr zum DebonAir mit seiner lineareren Kennlinie und größeren Luftkammer?
> Von meinem Verständnis her ist das ja dann keine gute Idee das Ding in einem Strive zu verbauen.



ich lgaube kaum dass der platz hat


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Mai 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> ich lgaube kaum dass der platz hat



Glauben, heißt nicht wissen 
Hat jemand die Abmaße von dem Dämpfer?
Dann kann man besser nachprüfen


----------



## DiHo (24. Mai 2014)

Das nächste Strive (wenn es noch so bezeichnet wird) wird wohl wie ein Spectral mit 160mm Federweg aussehen.
Auf dem neuen Werbetrailer "shape your ride" mal auf die letzten Bildsequenzen achten da ist die Umlenkwippe  mit dem 160er Aufdruck zu sehen.
Auch nicht schlecht oder?
Also ich würds kaufen


----------



## MTBKompase (24. Mai 2014)

Ich finde es schade dass canyon die Geo so vereinheitlicht 
Es gibt jetzt nichts extrawagantes mehr 
Nerve, Strive und spectral sehen dann alle gleich aus, nur mit unterschiedlichem federweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (24. Mai 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> Das nächste Strive (wenn es noch so bezeichnet wird) wird wohl wie ein Spectral mit 160mm Federweg aussehen.
> Auf dem neuen Werbetrailer "shape your ride" mal auf die letzten Bildsequenzen achten da ist die Umlenkwippe  mit dem 160er Aufdruck zu sehen.
> Auch nicht schlecht oder?
> Also ich würds kaufen



ist schon länger bekannt, dass es so ausehen wird wie das Spectral, 160mm haben wird und so wie es scheint, carbon.


----------



## hans7 (24. Mai 2014)

Ich denke zum Carbon gibt es auch noch die Aluvarianten.
Corporate Design über alle Bikevarianten.


----------



## DiHo (24. Mai 2014)

Ja das stimmt leider.....
Wie bei den Autos.... sehen sich auch alle immer ähnlicher


----------



## Schwarzmacher (24. Mai 2014)

Hey leute,

hatte hier mal jemand die idee am 2012 strive eine reverb stealth zu verbauen?

ist es möglich den schaltzug vom schaltwerk unterm unterrohr zu verlegen und die leitung der stealth durchs unterrohr. Man kommt auf jeden fall vom sitzrohr ins unterrohr (es gibt eine öffnung). Fraglich ist ob die dickere reverb leitung durch das loch im rahmen vor dem lenkkopf paßt.

Danke im voraus für’s feedback.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub schon, hatte halt so was in die richtung gelesen, aber mit der Idee den Rahmen anzubohren, der User wollte Bilder vom 2013er um an gleicher Stelle das Loch zu machen


----------



## Schwarzmacher (24. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem Bohrer hab ich auch gelesen. Ist mir aber etwas zu rustikal.


----------



## potzblitzer (24. Mai 2014)

Mal wieder meins. Neu sind Pedale, machen sich gut am Fuß


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (25. Mai 2014)

Ist es ratsam eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad des strive's zu montieren? oder ist der Hinterbau


----------



## Fuzzyhead (25. Mai 2014)

kann man, ist aber nicht freigegeben und meist auch nicht nötig


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (25. Mai 2014)

dafür nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> kann man, ist aber nicht freigegeben und meist auch nicht nötig



So ist es, ich hab auch nur aus design gründen gwechselt, auch wenn ich sagen muss, bei bestimmten abfahrten hat sie sicher geholfen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Der_Graue (26. Mai 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> So ist es, ich hab auch nur aus design gründen gwechselt, auch wenn ich sagen muss, bei bestimmten abfahrten hat sie sicher geholfen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


Die Bremsleistung hängt auch immer noch von der eingesetzten Bremse ab.
Die Zee hinten, blockiert sofort, wenn man nicht aufpasst.
Nur damit es besser aussieht, baue ich keine 200er Scheibe ans Rad.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2014)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, hatte Zee und nun Saint mit 203 hinten, unfahrbar sindse nicht und schwer dosierbar auch nicht, zumindest nicht schwerer als mit ner 180er Scheibe. N Kumpel von mir ist auch n paar Meter mit dem Strive gefahren, er hat wirklich nicht n bsonders sensiblen Bremsfinger aber blockert hat er hinten nur wenn er auch wollte. 

Ich hab mir beim Umbau hinten erwartet, dass die Scheibe bzw die Bremsanlage an sich nicht so schnell warm wird, da größere Scheibe, obs zutrifft ist n bissl schwer zu sagen, das Bauchgefühl sagt ja. Grund zwei war dann design, k.a. aber die große Pizzascheibe hinten gefällt doch sehr gut


----------



## Darth (26. Mai 2014)

Wer hinten nen teller braucht macht beim bremsen was falsch. man nutzt hinten doch eh nur zum lenken / driften. die beläge halten normal 2-3 vr Sätze


----------



## öughm (26. Mai 2014)

Nachdem ja der Testbericht über die 34er Talas von Fox draußen ist und die ja auch am Strive 2014 verbaut ist (bei mir) wollt ich gerne mal wissen, ob ich damit auch Probleme habt?

Also ich bin bisher etwa 300km Gefahren ohne Probleme....hab das Rad aber tatsächlich letzte Nacht mal auf dem Kopf gelagert


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Mai 2014)

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren.. 
Ich bin super zufrieden mit der fox 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Thiel (26. Mai 2014)

Fährst du denn so professionell wie die Tester ?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Mai 2014)

Natürlich nicht. 
Daher kann ich auch nicht so beurteilen. Aber mir persönlich gefällt die Gabel besser als die Pike von meinem Bruder. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Mai 2014)

Ist beim neuen Strive Hinterbau irgendwas neues zu erwarten? Auch wenn die aktuellen Bilder des 2015er Modells es noch nicht hergeben, sieht es vom Hinterbau doch stark danach aus wie beim aktuellen Nerve.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (28. Mai 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ist beim neuen Strive Hinterbau irgendwas neues zu erwarten? Auch wenn die aktuellen Bilder des 2015er Modells es noch nicht hergeben, sieht es vom Hinterbau doch stark danach aus wie beim aktuellen Nerve.



Es wird wie das neue Nerve/Spectral ausschaun, vllt wird es aber einen verstellbaren Federweg haben, so wie von Canyon in einem Patent angemeldet.


----------



## netsetter (29. Mai 2014)

Mal ne Frage zu den Spacern, sind die je nach Baujahr unterschiedlich? Hab ein 8.0 (original bestückt) aus 2014..Drehbank hab ich zur Verfügung...


----------



## Jan_1968 (30. Mai 2014)

@Dennis-Fox 

Was gefällt dir konkret besser an der Fox? Ich bin die Pike noch nicht gefahren, aber bis jetzt würde ich eigentlich "blind" allem was ich darüber gelesen habe, glauben, dass die Pike doch einiges besser - und das merklich - ist.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Mai 2014)

Kleiner "Bericht" meinerseits was die letzten Wochen so passiert ist. 

Anfangs/Mitte April Gabel von Canyon DE abholen lassen, da Talas nicht richtig funktionierte, nach ca. 3 Wochen war die Gabel dann wieder bei mir mit neuer Talaseinheit (Talas V 2014). Konnte dann einen Tag fahren, danach war der Dämpfer komplett hinüber, CTD Hebel bewegte sich nicht mehr, Rebound und Trailadjust konnte man einfach so drehen.
Wieder mittels Canyon DE abholen lassen, nach zwei n halb Wochen dann wieder bei mir. Ich denke mal, das komplette innenleben wurde gewechselt. 

An sich bin ich mit den Zeiten zufrieden, von Italien nach DE zu Canyon, umpacken, weiter zu Toxo, zurück zu Canyon und dann weiter nach Italien, da sind 2-3 Wochen ganz ok. 

Konnte in der Zeit glücklicherweise auf das Nerve ausweichen, das noch daheim steht. 

Gestern also, nach ca 6 Wochen Nerve, wieder das Strive unterm popo. An sich schon fast unglaublich wieviel die paar Grad bei Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel ausmachen, positiv gsehen. 

Die Gabel hingegen hat mich sehr überrascht, super sensibel, fast nicht zu glauben, rauscht auch nicht mehr durch den Federweg. Ich werd nun noch n paar mal fahren, aber ich glaub, ende des Jahres geht die zu Toxo (oder Vittoria Fox Italy) und werd die CTD Einheit auf 2014 upgraden, 65€ sind ja nicht viel, oder gleich alles auf 2015 (Talas und CTD), das soll laut Vittoria ca 230€ kosten.


----------



## ViktoryGalactix (1. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute, muss für mein Canyon Strive Al (Farbe Green Forest) neue Laufräder kaufen, der Sun Ringle Charger Satz ist einfach unter aller Sau. Weiß jemand ob der LRS Spank Spike Race Evo 28AL in Grün farblich zu den Green Forest Komponenten vom Strive passt? ODer sind die Farbtöne komplett unterschiedlich? Wenn ja, dann kauf ich mir einfach nen schwarzen LRS.

Danke und schon mal einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## LANDOs (1. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Es wird wie das neue Nerve/Spectral ausschaun, vllt wird es aber einen verstellbaren Federweg haben, so wie von Canyon in einem Patent angemeldet.



Sehr interessant, das das Strive in Richtung Nerve/Spectral geht.
Warum läuft den eigentlich das Forum seit einiger Zeit so langsam oder ist das jetzt bei mir auf meinem Rechner so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue729 (1. Juni 2014)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, das das Strive in Richtung Nerve/Spectral geht.
> Warum läuft den eigentlich das Forum seit einiger Zeit so langsam oder ist das jetzt bei mir auf meinem Rechner so?



Schade ist das.
Dachte die lassen sich mal ein ordentliches Hinterbaukonzept einfallen, schwimmend gelagerter Dämpfer oder sowas.


----------



## Toni ES5 (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute, die Schwingenlager an meinem Strive haben am Wochenende nun entgültig aufgegeben.
Die Bezeichnung der Lager ist* 6903VRS* u. *6902VRS* hat einer schon mal probiert die Lager
im Netz zu bestellen und wenn ja wo?


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Juni 2014)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, die Schwingenlager an meinem Strive haben am Wochenende nun entgültig aufgegeben.
> Die Bezeichnung der Lager ist* 6903VRS* u. *6902VRS* hat einer schon mal probiert die Lager
> im Netz zu bestellen und wenn ja wo?



mal bei ebay geguckt?
Die günstigen Tuns auch, es müssen keine hochgeschwindigskeitslager wie skf oder so sein. Der Wechsel ist mit passendem Werkzeug recht easy.


----------



## Toni ES5 (2. Juni 2014)

Die günstigen Tuns auch, es müssen keine hochgeschwindigskeitslager wie skf oder so sein. Der Wechsel ist mit passendem Werkzeug recht easy.[/QUOTE]
ich habe es schon bei den gängigen Shops im Internet probiert, aber keiner kann die Lager liefern.
Liegt daran, dass Canyon Volrollige Lager verwendet, die kriegt man so gut wie garnicht, ich lade
mal ein Foto hoch.
Ich habe letzte Woche Montag auch gleich bei Canyon bestellt, glaube aber nicht, dass  die Lager diese Woche noch ankommen.
Montage ist kein Problem!


----------



## öughm (2. Juni 2014)

www.agrolager.de
da hab ich damals immer Lager für mein Motorrad bestellt....vlt wirst da fündig!


----------



## potzblitzer (2. Juni 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Canyon Strive CF*
> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gallery/article/photo-gallery-enduro-world-series-gear-41228/3/
> 
> Launched on 9 June, the company claims it’s a big step forward for enduro technology.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Kleiner "Bericht" meinerseits was die letzten Wochen so passiert ist.
> 
> Anfangs/Mitte April Gabel von Canyon DE abholen lassen, da Talas nicht richtig funktionierte, nach ca. 3 Wochen war die Gabel dann wieder bei mir mit neuer Talaseinheit (Talas V 2014). Konnte dann einen Tag fahren, danach war der Dämpfer komplett hinüber, CTD Hebel bewegte sich nicht mehr, Rebound und Trailadjust konnte man einfach so drehen.
> Wieder mittels Canyon DE abholen lassen, nach zwei n halb Wochen dann wieder bei mir. Ich denke mal, das komplette innenleben wurde gewechselt.
> ...



Ach deswegen konntest du mir letztes WE keine Trails bei euch zeigen


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juni 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Ach deswegen konntest du mir letztes WE keine Trails bei euch zeigen



Sorry, an sich sollte ich gar nicht im Lande sein, aber wurde alles verschoben, also hab ich mir n BikeWE gegönnt, Samstag HolyHansen, Sonntag kleine Runde in Jenesien und gestern (war ja Feiertag in IT) einmal Jenesien runter und einmal Kohlern, 2900hm, 4500tm und knapp 75km. War alles recht kurzfristig und daher hab ich auch niemanden angeschrieben, warst ja auch nicht der einzige der mir geschrieben hat, daher net bös gmeint meinerseits.  

Konnte mich so aber umso mehr auf die Gabel konzentireren, die bei jeder Abfahrt mehr überrascht, einfach herrlich das Teil.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sorry, an sich sollte ich gar nicht im Lande sein, aber wurde alles verschoben, also hab ich mir n BikeWE gegönnt, Samstag HolyHansen, Sonntag kleine Runde in Jenesien und gestern (war ja Feiertag in IT) einmal Jenesien runter und einmal Kohlern, 2900hm, 4500tm und knapp 75km. War alles recht kurzfristig und daher hab ich auch niemanden angeschrieben, warst ja auch nicht der einzige der mir geschrieben hat, daher net bös gmeint meinerseits.
> 
> Konnte mich so aber umso mehr auf die Gabel konzentireren, die bei jeder Abfahrt mehr überrascht, einfach herrlich das Teil.



Alles klar, bin dir net bös, war nur erstaunt, etwas von dir zu lesen 
Der Ritten 3er und der Kohlern 4er, haben mir bei euch besonders gut gefallen


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juni 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Alles klar, bin dir net bös, war nur erstaunt, etwas von dir zu lesen
> Der Ritten 3er und der Kohlern 4er, haben mir bei euch besonders gut gefallen



Schad nur dass der 3er am Ritten verboten ist (wie auch alles andre) und Kohlern ist der 4er eigentlich die schlimmste Strecke, bin den gestern gefahren, selten n Trail in so schlechtem Zustand gesehen, aber das Strive hat sich auch da gut geschlagen und hat mich heile runtergebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (3. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Schad nur dass der 3er am Ritten verboten ist (wie auch alles andre) und Kohlern ist der 4er eigentlich die schlimmste Strecke, bin den gestern gefahren, selten n Trail in so schlechtem Zustand gesehen, aber das Strive hat sich auch da gut geschlagen und hat mich heile runtergebracht.



Wie verboten 
Das Verbotschild am Ritten war doch nur für *Fahrrad - Drohnen* ohne Fahrer bestimmt, oder haben wir das falsch verstanden? 
Aber die genannten Trails fand ich echt nicht übel, außer den Kohler Nr. 3, das Endstück mit den glatten Steinen, ansonsten war auch der OK


----------



## öughm (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, ich habe vor der heutigen Tour mal mein Strive mit fox Gabel 2h auf den Kopf gestellt, danach dachte ich erst beim Fahren, dass meine Gabel zu wenig Luft hätte, weil ich das Gefühl hätten sie war viel weicher!!

Ist das möglich, oder nur Kopfkino??? Jemand schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juni 2014)

öughm schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, ich habe vor der heutigen Tour mal mein Strive mit fox Gabel 2h auf den Kopf gestellt, danach dachte ich erst beim Fahren, dass meine Gabel zu wenig Luft hätte, weil ich das Gefühl hätten sie war viel weicher!!
> 
> Ist das möglich, oder nur Kopfkino??? Jemand schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Ist möglich, fox sagt ja selber man soll die gabel öfters mal über n8 auf dem kopf stellen

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## öughm (4. Juni 2014)

Ja ich weiß deswegen habe ich das ja gemacht 
Aber hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das in der Performance der Gabel so deutlich merkt, also zumindest was das Ansprechverhalten / Losbrechmoment angeht. ich empfand es sogar eher schon als "zu" weich / direkt.

Dachte halt jemand hätte vielleicht ähnliche oder auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## Shabba (4. Juni 2014)

Das mit der Gabel ist definitiv so. Meine 36 fox wird auch viel besser wenn das Rad ne weile auf dem Kopf stand.


----------



## potzblitzer (4. Juni 2014)

Kannte das von meiner alten Fox 36 auch. Die Buchsen oben werden ja auch nur auf diese Weise geschmiert. Seitdem ich aber eine Lyrik im Strive fahre muss ich mein Bike nicht mehr vor jeder Ausfahrt auf den Kopf stellen, um ein vernünftiges Ansprechverhalten zu haben. Da reicht es wenn man es einmal im Monat aufn Kopf stellt.


----------



## öughm (4. Juni 2014)

Hmm okay dann scheint es wohl doch keine Einbildung gewesen zu sein ....


----------



## G0ldenKnight (5. Juni 2014)

Servus zusammen,

wollt mich mal kurz bei euch vorstellen, da ich lang genug nur "untätig" den Thread verfolgt habe... 

Bin Sebastian (Seb), 23 und fahr seit 'nem Jahr ein 2013er Strive in Raw.
Komm aus Darmstadt (Hessen) und bin hauptsächlich im Odenwald unterwegs.


----------



## potzblitzer (5. Juni 2014)

Es gibt wieder ein paar nähere Infos zum Strive CF:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quiesel (5. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie sehen alle neuen canyon Rahmen gleich aus... Nerve-Style in unterschiedlichen federwegsvarianten


----------



## potzblitzer (5. Juni 2014)

Die haben schon alle eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit, das stimmt.


----------



## AaronK. (5. Juni 2014)

Hi, benutzt ihr euer Strive auch für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit oder habt ihr das was anderes am start und schreddert das Strive nur durch den Wald?
Wenn ja habt ihr modifikationen am Rad vorgenommen?

Grüße Aaron =)


----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr damit sogar Brötchen holen. Man Musd nur etwas Luft in den Reifen packen ;-) 
Aber absolut für den Alltag geeignet! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## G0ldenKnight (5. Juni 2014)

Hab zwar noch ne "Stadtschlampe", aber ab und zu bringt mich das Strive auch auf die Arbeit wenns danach direkt weiter gehen sollte.
Hab diesbezüglich eigentlich nichts dran getan, nur halt etwas höherer Luftdruck und den CTD Dämpfer auf Climb.

Sehe es auch als sehr alltagstauglich an.

By the way, weiß wer ob im 2013er Strive Float CTD Dämpfer schon en Spacer ab Werk verbaut ist?
Und falls ja welcher?


----------



## Quiesel (5. Juni 2014)

ab werk haben die keinen Spacer verbaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G0ldenKnight (5. Juni 2014)

Ich dank dir 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen so mit den Spacern?
Oder sollt ich lieber gleich das Geld für'n Monarch + RC3 in die Hand nehmen?

Hätt halt ganz gern mehr Progression zur Federwegsgrenze hin und gleichzeitig ein geringeren Druck um eine höhere Sensibilität zu haben, das sollte der Spacer ja eigentlich bringen können...


----------



## Quiesel (5. Juni 2014)

ich hab bei 73kg fahrfertig den größten space verbaut. hab keine durchschläge mehr und mehr progression zum ende hin. den richtig sag kann ich immer noch nicht fahren... aber ist deutlich besser


----------



## G0ldenKnight (5. Juni 2014)

Hmm, bei 81 nackig bin ich da schon wieder etwas am zweifeln 

Aber danke.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juni 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> ich hab bei 73kg fahrfertig den größten space verbaut. hab keine durchschläge mehr und mehr progression zum ende hin. den richtig sag kann ich immer noch nicht fahren... aber ist deutlich besser



Hab mit knappen 68kg fahrfertig nun auch den größten spacer drinnen, fährt sich 1A, 20-25% Sag und keine durchschläge bei 1m drops, richtig geil


----------



## öughm (6. Juni 2014)

Zu der Spacer Geschichte habe ich direkt eine Frage, ist das so leicht wie es hier beschrieben wird? Wie viel von dem Öl muss da rein?  alles einfach?
http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-fox-float-ctd-daempfer-luftkammergroesse-variieren/

Und woher bekommt man die Spacer?

Sind das die passenden Spacer? 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36599_Float-CTD-Tuning-Kit-ab-Modell-2013.html


----------



## G0ldenKnight (6. Juni 2014)

Gude,

Die Fox Teile Nummer ist: 803-00-802

Dein Link passt, meines Wissens nach sind das die passenden.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36599_Float-CTD-Tuning-Kit-ab-Modell-2013.html
Hab sogar mal gehört man müsste den Dämpfer dafür nicht mal ausbauen, klingt auch durchaus logisch, da der Spacer ja mit der Öffnung einfach über die Kolbenstange?! geschoben wird. Und die Luftkammer halt dementsprechend aufschrauben und nach unten schieben.

Denke ich werd mir auch die Spacer bestellen.


----------



## waldi28 (6. Juni 2014)

Die ganze Angelegenheit mit dem Spacereinbau oder Wechsel dauert gerade mal 10 Minuten. Du kannst den Dämpfer problemlos eingebaut lassen.
Luft raus lassen, Luftkammer abschrauben (dies ist im eingebauten Zustand etwas fummelig), Spacer rein, evtl noch etwas Fox fluid, Luftkammer wieder aufschrauben und aufpumpen. Man merkt den Unterschied direkt schon beim Draufsetzen.


----------



## Der_Graue (6. Juni 2014)

G0ldenKnight schrieb:


> Hmm, bei 81 nackig bin ich da schon wieder etwas am zweifeln
> 
> Aber danke.


Hab das gleiche Gewicht, mit dem großen Spacer haut der Dämpfer nicht mehr durch!


----------



## potzblitzer (6. Juni 2014)

G0ldenKnight schrieb:


> Oder sollt ich lieber gleich das Geld für'n Monarch + RC3 in die Hand nehmen?


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2014)

Hier gibs ne kleine Beschreibung und n paar Bilder zum Spacereinbau, geht ganz leicht und schnell

http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-fox-float-ctd-daempfer-luftkammergroesse-variieren/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juni 2014)

G0ldenKnight schrieb:


> Ich dank dir
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen so mit den Spacern?
> Oder sollt ich lieber gleich das Geld für'n Monarch + RC3 in die Hand nehmen?
> ...



Sehr gut.
Fahre den DHX 5. Seit ich die Luftkammer mit einem Spacer verkleinert habe läuft der Dämpfer in dem Rad 1a.


----------



## OliverKaa (7. Juni 2014)

Hatte den Fox Float CTD mit mittlerem Spacer verbaut - TOP.
Hab jetzt den RS + verbaut. Bergab ebenfalls Super und Bergauf lässt er das
Bike fast zum Hardtail werden.


----------



## G0ldenKnight (7. Juni 2014)

Klingt echt gut, mal sehen wie zufrieden ich mit dem Dämpfer + Spacer bin.

Bin momentan dabei die Fox Öle für'n Gabelservice aufzutreiben, bin eben auf der Fox Seite auf ein recht neues "20WT Gold Oil" gestoßen.
In der Tabelle bezüglich den Öl Mengen, steht aber nirgends was von dem Gold Öl, soll laut einigen Artikeln anstelle des 10WT Green verwendet werden.

Hat das schon irgendwer benutzt und kann was zu sagen?
Oder würdet ihr einfach zum 10 WT Green greifen?


----------



## Blue729 (7. Juni 2014)

Das Rätsel ist gelöst, hier haben die wohl die Badekappe über dem Dämpfer vergessen fürs Foto


----------



## Vincy (7. Juni 2014)

Nein, es ist das Spectral. Nicht das Strive CF.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. Juni 2014)

Genau! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## LANDOs (7. Juni 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Schade ist das.
> Dachte die lassen sich mal ein ordentliches Hinterbaukonzept einfallen, schwimmend gelagerter Dämpfer oder sowas.


Darauf habe ich auch gehofft, aber das  würde einiges Kosten und das Strive wird auch so ganz schnell wieder ausverkauft sein. Warum soll man dann extra großartig etwas ändern.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Hatte den Fox Float CTD mit mittlerem Spacer verbaut - TOP.
> Hab jetzt den RS + verbaut. Bergab ebenfalls Super und Bergauf lässt er das
> Bike fast zum Hardtail werden.



Ist mit dem FloatX das selbe, der macht echt garkeinen mucks mehr, hat mich schon sehr erstaunt und da kann man den climb auch nur auf asphalt verwenden.

Mein Float CTD ist aber seit dem er bei Toxo war auch nimmer der selbe, der climbmode kommt nun sehr nahe an nem lockout ran, kann den climb auch nur noch auf asphalt verwenden


----------



## G0ldenKnight (7. Juni 2014)

Hast das CTD aber nicht auf Firm tunen lassen oder?
Find meins irgendwie noch zu en Stück zu weich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2014)

G0ldenKnight schrieb:


> Hast das CTD aber nicht auf Firm tunen lassen oder?
> Find meins irgendwie noch zu en Stück zu weich...



Ne, also nicht bewusst,

meiner ging zu toxo da er total gstorben ist, schon letztes jahr steckte der mal im Trailmode fest, egal was man beim hebel gedreht hat und diesmal konnte ich den hebel gar nicht mehr bewegen, trailadjust und rebound konnte ich einfach so leer durchdrehen ohne dass irgndwas passiert. 

Canyon und Toxo konntn mir nicht sagen was gmacht wurde, aber ich bin sicher, da wurde das ganze innenleben gwechselt.

Heute konnte ich wieder ca1350hm und ca2100tm machen, das ganze Bike fährt sich klasse, der Ardent hinten fängt an bissl nachzulassen, aber Gabel und Dämpfer sind saugeil und machen das was sie sollen. 

Den Trail heut bin ich schon sehr oft gfahren, so schnell wie heute gings da aber noch nie runter und der untergrund was heute sogar rutschig, da doch sehr feucht.


----------



## G0ldenKnight (7. Juni 2014)

Hattest bis jetzt ja alles andere als Glück mit dem Dämpfer.
Würd ich auch annehmen das 'se alles gewechselt haben.

Mit der Gabel bin ich seit dem Upgrade auf die 2014er Talas Einheit auch ziemlich zufrieden, spricht im Vergleich zu der 13'er richtig Klasse an, nur halt mit dem Dämpfer noch nicht so ganz.
Spacer sind aber schon bestellt, jetzt nur noch abwarten...

Keiner bis jetzt Erfahrungen mit dem Goldenen Fox Öl gemacht?


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Juni 2014)

G0ldenKnight schrieb:


> Keiner bis jetzt Erfahrungen mit dem Goldenen Fox Öl gemacht?



Goldenes Fox Öl ist nur ne Pseudobezeichnung.
Die wird nur gemacht, um den Verbraucher so richtig abzuziehen.
Alle Öle werden nach DIN benannt, da könnte man mehr mit anfangen.
Bei dem Öl muss es sich um ein Hydrauliköl handeln.


----------



## öughm (10. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Hebel der Reverb bei dem 2014er Modell am Bremshebel montiert ist?! 
Ist das eine besondere Schelle oder raff ich das wie nicht. Habs mir gerade mL angeguckt aber nicht gerafft.
Will die Avid gegen ne XT tauschen....wie ist das dann mit dem Hebel?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juni 2014)

öughm schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Hebel der Reverb bei dem 2014er Modell am Bremshebel montiert ist?!
> Ist das eine besondere Schelle oder raff ich das wie nicht. Habs mir gerade mL angeguckt aber nicht gerafft.
> Will die Avid gegen ne XT tauschen....wie ist das dann mit dem Hebel?



Schraube unten ganz rausdrehen, Bremshebel rausnehmen, Schraube wieder rein und gut ist. Wennde die Schraube ganz rausgedreht hast, verstehste wie das geht, die Reverb ersetzt an sich die Schelle vom Bremshebel.


----------



## öughm (10. Juni 2014)

Kann Man denn die Bremse auch ohne Reverb montieren oder fehlt dann sozusagen das Zwischenstück der Schelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juni 2014)

öughm schrieb:


> Kann Man denn die Bremse auch ohne Reverb montieren oder fehlt dann sozusagen das Zwischenstück der Schelle?



nein, dann fehlt die Schelle (https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23376_Matchmaker-X-Schellenadapter.html)

also beim wetierverkauf einfach angeben, 1x Schelle fehlt, so hab ichs damals gmacht


----------



## öughm (10. Juni 2014)

Kann ich die Reverb denn dann einfach wieder an den neuen XT Bremshebel hängen oder muss die dann einzeln befestigt werden?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juni 2014)

musst halt auch schaun wie das mit der schaltung ist wenn du Sramschaltung hast, falls 2x10 kann dann sein, dass du an der linken Schelle Bremse und Schaltung dran hast, dann musste die Schelle auch dort behalten.


----------



## öughm (10. Juni 2014)

Hab Slx trigger, bisher hängt der trigger allerdings nicht am Bremshebel....sondern rechts nur Reverb und Hebel zusammen und Trigger einzeln


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juni 2014)

Dann ist gut, wennde dann Shimanobremsen hast, kannste Trigger und Bremse an einer Schelle machen. Die Reverb bleibt aber eine "Schelle" für sich, da geht leider nix. 

schaut dann so aus


----------



## öughm (10. Juni 2014)

Alles klar danke für die Erklärung


----------



## StriveAL31 (11. Juni 2014)

Tach,
Hab demnächst vor meine Avid elixir 5 in den Wind zu schießen. Und daher brauch ich paar info's diesbezüglich der matchmakers... für die Shimano Saint 2014.
Zum Rad : Strive Al 7.0 2013 noch kompletter ab werk zu stand. 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juni 2014)

Was willste mit ner Saint an nem Strive, is ja total oversized 

Was für Trigger haste am Bike verbaut?


----------



## StriveAL31 (11. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß das es zu viel ist aber wollte mal ne gescheite bremse  
Bin mit avid's druckpunkt nicht zufrieden ..sram x9


----------



## Shabba (11. Juni 2014)

Also warum ne Saint zuviel am Strive sein soll weiß ich nicht. Wer schnell fährt braucht gute bremsen . Ne zee wird es auch tun, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix xd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juni 2014)

Hab die ja selber dran, sieht man ja auf der Seite vorher aufn Bild, war so als gag gmeint 

Hatte die Zee auch über ein jahr lang, die ist an sich gleich wie die Saint, das Design is halt n bissl anders.


----------



## Shabba (11. Juni 2014)

Sauber . Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Saint, so stell ich mir ne Bremse vor.


----------



## jensar (11. Juni 2014)

Genau Saint am strive rockt. Naja wohl nicht nur da...


----------



## StriveAL31 (11. Juni 2014)

Deswegen ja, einer der Haupt argumente für den Kauf   dennoch  hab ich kein plan wo ich nen Matchmaker für mein Sram X9 herbekomm finde leider nichts über google....
Bzw wie habt ihr das problem mit den Matchmaker gelöst  z.B mit der reverb klemme etc
Bringt mich echt zum verzweifeln


----------



## Darth (12. Juni 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...-SRAM-Ausleger-fuer-I-Spec-B-Modell-2014.html

gibst auch für typ a.

wenn ich das neue strive sehe bin ich froh noch das aktuelle Modell ergattert zu haben.  gefällt mir ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juni 2014)

Da ist das neue strive mit verstellbarer geometrie

http://www.mtb-mag.com/canyon-nuova-strive-con-geometria-variabile/


----------



## Quiesel (12. Juni 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch canyon! Nerve = spectral = Strive
..auf die Optik von Rahmen bezogen.
Ist ja mal voll lame...


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Juni 2014)

Das günstige Modell 3700 Euro! ?!?!?


----------



## potzblitzer (12. Juni 2014)

Preise sind etwas heftiger als erwartet, wüsste jetzt nicht sofort für was ich mich entscheiden würde. Konzept überzeugt auf dem Papier, mal abwarten was erste Tester sagen. Löst auf jeden Fall den Haben-Will-Effekt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (12. Juni 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Preise sind etwas heftiger als erwartet, wüsste jetzt nicht sofort für was ich mich entscheiden würde. Konzept überzeugt auf dem Papier, mal abwarten was erste Tester sagen. Löst auf jeden Fall den Haben-Will-Effekt aus


Wo hast du die preise her?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juni 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wo hast du die preise her?


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Juni 2014)

Der frame ist aus Alu oder steht das cf für Carbon?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juni 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Der frame ist aus Alu oder steht das cf für Carbon?



ist aus carbon, steht schon länger fest


----------



## potzblitzer (12. Juni 2014)

Das 8.0 Race mit Shimano Bremsen und dem DT Swiss LRS und ich würde sofort schwach werden


----------



## StriveAL31 (12. Juni 2014)

Danke, für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StriveAL31 (12. Juni 2014)

Werd mich dan doch für die Zee entscheiden


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juni 2014)

StriveAL31 schrieb:


> Werd mich dan doch für die Zee entscheiden



Wie schon gesagt, ich hatte die Zee über nen Jahr lang und nun seit n halbes Jahr die Saint, mir sind bisher in Punkto Bremsleistung keine Unterschiede aufgefallen.



Darth schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p38432{1}36318_Matshi-14-Clapton-SRAM-Ausleger-fuer-I-Spec-B-Modell-2014.html
> 
> gibst auch für typ a.
> 
> wenn ich das neue strive sehe bin ich froh noch das aktuelle Modell ergattert zu haben.  gefällt mir ja mal gar nicht.



Hamse nun endlich nachgeholt für das B-System.


----------



## FirstR (12. Juni 2014)

StriveAL31 schrieb:


> Werd mich dan doch für die Zee entscheiden



ich hab die ZEE mit ICE-Tech Belägen seit ein paar Monaten am Torque FRX, Bremsleistung passt aber die kurzen 1,5er Bremshebel nerven und das Gefühl am Bremshebel ist "teigig" fürs Strive hab ich mir die XT geholt, subjektiv was Druckpunkt und Handkraft angeht deutlich besser als die ZEE- auch wenn irgendwie alle das Gegenteil behaupten....


----------



## öughm (12. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand fix die Leitungslänge sagen fuer VR bzw HR Bremse bei der originalen Bremse....habs Rad leider nicht gerade zur Hand


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juni 2014)

öughm schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand fix die Leitungslänge sagen fuer VR bzw HR Bremse bei der originalen Bremse....habs Rad leider nicht gerade zur Hand



77cm und 135cm hatte ich bei Größe M


----------



## öughm (12. Juni 2014)

Okay danke habe L also noch bissel mehr wohl

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DiHo (12. Juni 2014)

Da sag ich doch mal: nein Danke zum neuen Strive.......
Spectral mit mehr Federweg....nö brauch ich nicht
und der Preis? brauch ich erst recht nicht
Können von mir aus 5 Räder in einem sein...
Ist für mich eher enttäuschend und eine schwache Vorstellung.

Bei den Preisen ......ab zu Rose Versand


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Juni 2014)

-


----------



## potzblitzer (12. Juni 2014)

Also wirklich. Hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Man mag vom neuen Strive halten was man will, aber es ist defintiv kein aufgeblasenes Spectral. Auch wenn sich die Rahmen optisch ähneln. Stellt mal Strive und Spectral auf der Canyon HP in die Vergleichstabelle, dann seht ihr es.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (12. Juni 2014)

Also ich Find es geil! 


Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Schoppaaa (16. Juni 2014)

Hab das Strive am WE in Willingen gesehen, schaut schon echt sehr geil aus, auch wenn ich vorher etwas skeptisch war...
Naja aber die Preise sind schon sehr hoch.
Also ich bleib bei meinem 2011er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudwild (16. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir das Strive CF ebenfalls in Willingen angeschaut. Das Blau ist der Hammer!
Probefahrt war leider nicht möglich. Lediglich draufsetzen und den Schapeshifter im Stand ausprobieren.
Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig die Bedienung, aber deutlich spürbare Geometrieveränderung.
Ansonsten bleibt es ein Strive: Aufsteigen und wohlfühlen !!

Eine Aluvariante wird nach Aussage der Mitarbeiter zur Eurobike präsentiert.


----------



## OliverKaa (16. Juni 2014)

Aktuelle Aluvariante:


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juni 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Aktuelle Aluvariante:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 299694



Hinter meinem Haus Bilder machen und nix sagen!! In der Wohnzohne in der ersten reihe wohn ich

Die Treppen auch runtergefahren?


----------



## hans7 (16. Juni 2014)

Also mir gefällt das neue Strive auch ganz gut. Bin mal gespannt ob alle Aluversionen mit dem Shapesystem kommen. Kann mir gut vorstellen das paar Modelle ohne kommen, evtl. sogar den CF Modellen vorenthalten bleiben. 

Ich bräuchte das Shape jetzt eigentlich nicht unbedingt. Das Strive 13 reicht mir völlig: Gute Geo sowohl bergauf als auch bergab, und da ich nicht nach der Stoppuhr fahre......


----------



## OliverKaa (16. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hinter meinem Haus Bilder machen und nix sagen!! In der Wohnzohne in der ersten reihe wohn ich
> 
> Die Treppen auch runtergefahren?


 
Ist ja lustig - sind die Treppen nicht runter (kurz durchgeschnauft, Bild geknipst und weiter)


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juni 2014)

Erste Bild schaut fast so aus wie der Blick ausm Zimmerfenster





Beim nächsten mal klappts aber, da tauschen wir denn Handynummern aus und machen ne gemeinsame Runde.


----------



## OliverKaa (16. Juni 2014)

wird wohl leider noch etwas dauern  - wenns soweit ist hoffe ich dann auf Shuttle-Service


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juni 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> wird wohl leider noch etwas dauern  - wenns soweit ist hoffe ich dann auf Shuttle-Service



Gibt ja drei seilbahnen und n bissl kurbeln schadet nie


----------



## OliverKaa (16. Juni 2014)

Ja Ja das Kurbeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thor79 (16. Juni 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Also wirklich. Hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Man mag vom neuen Strive halten was man will, aber es ist defintiv kein aufgeblasenes Spectral. Auch wenn sich die Rahmen optisch ähneln. Stellt mal Strive und Spectral auf der Canyon HP in die Vergleichstabelle, dann seht ihr es.


 
also ich habs mal verglichen und was soll ich sagen, Nerve, Strive und Spectral alles kaum zu unterscheiden, man hätte da ein Spectral draus machen können Spectral Al/CF, Spectral Tour/Trail/AllMountain/Enduro je nach Federweg, aber laut Canyon soll es ja eine Formensprache geben, also wie bei den Autos. Bei den Preisen müsste man dann aber auch die 1% Regel für Fahrräder einführen


----------



## User85319 (16. Juni 2014)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Strive CF ebenfalls in Willingen angeschaut. Das Blau ist der Hammer!
> Probefahrt war leider nicht möglich. Lediglich draufsetzen und den Schapeshifter im Stand ausprobieren.
> Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig die Bedienung, aber deutlich spürbare Geometrieveränderung.
> Ansonsten bleibt es ein Strive: Aufsteigen und wohlfühlen !!
> ...



Wie groß bist du und welche Größe hast du probegesessen?


----------



## potzblitzer (16. Juni 2014)

Thor79 schrieb:


> also ich habs mal verglichen und was soll ich sagen, Nerve, Strive und Spectral alles kaum zu unterscheiden, man hätte da ein Spectral draus machen können Spectral Al/CF, Spectral Tour/Trail/AllMountain/Enduro je nach Federweg, aber laut Canyon soll es ja eine Formensprache geben, also wie bei den Autos. Bei den Preisen müsste man dann aber auch die 1% Regel für Fahrräder einführen



Darf ich fragen wie und wo du vergleichen konntest? Nur mal draufsitzen oder tatsächlich testfahren?


----------



## Mudwild (16. Juni 2014)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du und welche Größe hast du probegesessen?



Ich bin 1,78 und saß auf M race.


----------



## User85319 (16. Juni 2014)

@Mudwild 
Cool, bin ebenfalls 1,78 und schwanke zwischen S Race und M Race. Ist dir der lange Reach irgendwie negativ aufgefallen? Mein aktueller Bock hat nen 401er Reach und ist mir mit 50er Vorbau definitiv zu gedrungen.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juni 2014)

welche buchsen brauch das strive eigentlich für die FoxDämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudwild (17. Juni 2014)

@Metalfranke 
Ich kann da noch nicht viel zu sagen. Ich habe mich halt wohlgefühlt auf dem Bock.
Eine Probefahrt ist aber unumgänglich, wenn man sich einen vernünftigen Eindruck verschaffen will.

Ich warte sowieso erstmal auf die Aluvarianten und werde dann wohl mal die lange Fahrt nach Koblenz antreten.


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Juni 2014)

Mudwild schrieb:


> @Metalfranke
> Ich warte sowieso erstmal auf die Aluvarianten und werde dann wohl mal die lange Fahrt nach Koblenz antreten.


Glaubst du wirklich, dass es ausreicht in Koblenz ein wenig auf dem Parkplatz rumzufahren,
um einen wirklichen Eindruck vom Radl zu bekommen


----------



## Mudwild (17. Juni 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, dass es ausreicht in Koblenz ein wenig auf dem Parkplatz rumzufahren,
> um einen wirklichen Eindruck vom Radl zu bekommen


 
Ich bin seit 9 Jahren hier angemeldet und fahre seit 23 Jahren MTB.

Ist mir egal, was Du glaubst das ich glaube.


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Juni 2014)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 9 Jahren hier angemeldet und fahre seit 23 Jahren MTB.
> 
> Ist mir egal, was Du glaubst das ich glaube.


Du bist mir aber ein Netter


----------



## Darth (18. Juni 2014)

Also ich muss sagen,  dass ich positiv überrascht bin. ich bin Grad mit meinem 8.0 race in nauders auf der transalp und es lässt sich wunderbar pedalieren. route geht von Garmisch zum Gardasee.


----------



## tomtom1986 (18. Juni 2014)

Weis zufällig einer wie das bei Canyon mit Garantie bei nem bruch der Carbonrahmens ist?


----------



## schwed1 (22. Juni 2014)

Servus,
bei meinem 2011 Strive hat das hintere Laufrad (DT Swiss E2000, Laufleistung ca. 4500 km) leichtes Spiel, kann man da das Lager nachziehen, bzw. nachstellen oder braucht/kann man neue Lager einbauen. Wie werden neue Lager eingebaut? Oder brauch ich ein neues hinteres Laufrad? Hätte jemand einen Tipp für ein günstiges Laufrad?

Danke gruß Schwed


----------



## Chicane (22. Juni 2014)

Musst du Lager wechseln, Anleitung hier http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/HUBS/350-Technical-Manual.pdf


----------



## schwed1 (22. Juni 2014)

Chicane schrieb:


> Musst du Lager wechseln, Anleitung hier http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/HUBS/350-Technical-Manual.pdf


----------



## schwed1 (22. Juni 2014)

Chicane schrieb:


> Musst du Lager wechseln, Anleitung hier http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/HUBS/350-Technical-Manual.pdf


 Servus,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Anleitung habe ich bereits durchgesehen, hier ist jedoch Spezialwerkzeug erforderlich. Die Montagebuchse für den Gewindering kostet ca. 50€. Gibts da Alternativen.

Danke gruß Schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (22. Juni 2014)

Da muss ich leider passen sorry. Was du machen kannst: Endkappen und Freilauf abziehen, Zahnscheiben etc ausbauen. Dann schauen welches Lager platt ist bzw. Spiel hat. Wenn es nur die linke Seite ist, sollte es ja ohne dem Spezialwerkzeug möglich sein.


----------



## Mordred (22. Juni 2014)

Weiß einer was da auf der canyon homepage los ist? Alle Strive CF Modelle stehen als soldout, aber bei Verfügbarkeit stehen dann doch die herbstlichen Liefertermine.
Hab mein Spectral letzte Woche storniert, so'n neues Strive, am besten in AL, stände mir doch besser zu Gesicht. Da macht dann die Verdoppelung der Wartezeit auch nix mehr, bin ja jetzt geübt dank dem Spectral.


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Juni 2014)

lieferung wird erst ende des jahres sein, nicht herbst!!!


----------



## Blue729 (22. Juni 2014)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> bei meinem 2011 Strive hat das hintere Laufrad (DT Swiss E2000, Laufleistung ca. 4500 km) leichtes Spiel, kann man da das Lager nachziehen, bzw. nachstellen oder braucht/kann man neue Lager einbauen. Wie werden neue Lager eingebaut? Oder brauch ich ein neues hinteres Laufrad? Hätte jemand einen Tipp für ein günstiges Laufrad?
> 
> Danke gruß Schwed



Einfach die Lager wechseln.
Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug total easy. Lagerabzieher gibts schon ab 30€.
Neue Lager kosten ab 1€ das Stück und die reichen erstmal, es müssen nicht immer SKF sein. 
Würde direkt die Lager im Freilauf mittauschen.


----------



## mamu89 (23. Juni 2014)

hab mal ne frage zum strive cf...
möchte mir demnächst ein neues bike kaufen (eigentlich ein all mountain). weiß nicht ob das strive cf da rein passt, aber um das gehts jetzt auch nicht primär.
wenn ich das 8.0 und das 8.0 race betrachte, dann fällt mir gleich mal der gewichtsunterschied auf. das 8.0 race ist mit 12,7kg angegeben. mal angenommen ich wechsle noch die reifen von den maxxis teilen auf zwei hans dampf, macht dann 11,9kg --> is ja schon fast ne sprintrakete =)
was mir jetzt allerdings nicht einleuchtet ist, dass das 8.0 gleich 800g mehr wiegt, obwohl es leichtere reifen und Laufräder drauf hat. klar, Schaltung wiegt mehr, Gabel wahrscheinlich etwas, aber was noch?
danke schonmal


----------



## potzblitzer (23. Juni 2014)

mamu89 schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage zum strive cf...
> möchte mir demnächst ein neues bike kaufen (eigentlich ein all mountain). weiß nicht ob das strive cf da rein passt



Wenn du eigentlich ein All Mountain willst dann schau dir das Spectral an. Strive kann man zwar auch als klassisches All Mountain fahren, aber es is eher für härteres ausgelegt, und in der Race Variante auch besonders auf bergab und für Rennen (Laufruhe). Sich ein Strive CF kaufen und dann auf leicht umbauen ist doch nicht der Sinn der Sache. Das Teil ist mit 12,5 bis 13kg doch eh schon verdammt leicht bei dem Federweg. Du kastrierst es mit Leichtbau nur.


----------



## psijc (28. Juni 2014)

In der aktuellen bike steht was von drei geplanten strive al Versionen... Gibt es da schon mehr infos? Preise etc?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## potzblitzer (28. Juni 2014)

Nein.


----------



## 4Stroke (30. Juni 2014)

Ich verkaufe Teile des 2 fach Antriebs meines 2012er Strives bestehend aus:

2xKettenbätter der Race Face Atlas Kurbel (großes und kleinen Blatt)
1x Sram X9 Schalthebek
1x XT Umwerfer
1x Kettenrolle

Bei Interesse pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shabba (6. Juli 2014)

Servus, hätte einen schwarzen Strive Rahmen Größe M von 2012 inkl. Fox RP23 Kashima Dämpfer und montierten XTR 3fach Umwerfer (gefahren auf 2fach) zu verkaufen. Ein Bild des Komplettrads ist noch in meinen Bildern vorhanden. 

Bei interesse PN an mich!


----------



## Skeletor23 (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe ein kleines Problem. Die Schraube die das Schaltauge hält hat sich rundgedreht und sitzt fest.
Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist, wurde immer mit Drehmoment angezogen.
In der Schraube ist nochmal ein Ansatz für einen kleineren Imbus, aber auch damit bekomme ich die Schraube
nicht raus.
Hat irgend jemand ne Idee? Die Schraube greift ja nicht im Rahmen, sondern nur im Schaltauge.
Vermutlich werde ich aufbohren müssen 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Der_Graue (6. Juli 2014)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Habe ein kleines Problem. Die Schraube die das Schaltauge hält hat sich rundgedreht und sitzt fest.
> Keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist, wurde immer mit Drehmoment angezogen.
> ...



Breche sie ab, dann machst du eine neue Schraube und Schaltauge rein.
Die Schraube bricht relativ schnell, denn sie hat eine Sollbruchstelle.
Meine Schraube ist letzte Woche durch einen Stock im Schaltwerk gebrochen


----------



## Skeletor23 (6. Juli 2014)

Ok, aber wie breche ich sie ab? einfach mit ner Zange am Schaltauge? beschädige ich damit nicht den Rahmen oder so?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. Juli 2014)

Ne passiert nichts. Genau dafür ist das teil ja gebaut. Soll ja den Rahmen schützen.


----------



## DiHo (6. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Lösung:
Wenn der Spalt bei der Achshülse breit genug ist versuche mit ner Eisensäge die Schraube durch zu sägen.
Mit kleinem Sägeblatt müßte das gehen.
Das Schaltauge wird auch durch einen kleinen Stift am verdrehen gehindert.
Dann könntest du den Gewinderest leichter aus dem Schaltauge drehen und das Schaltauge auch wiederverwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (7. Juli 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Lösung:
> Wenn der Spalt bei der Achshülse breit genug ist versuche mit ner Eisensäge die Schraube durch zu sägen.
> Mit kleinem Sägeblatt müßte das gehen.
> Das Schaltauge wird auch durch einen kleinen Stift am verdrehen gehindert.
> Dann könntest du den Gewinderest leichter aus dem Schaltauge drehen und das Schaltauge auch wiederverwenden.



Das ist auch eine gute Idee, hatte an diese Möglichkeit garnicht gedacht


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Juli 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine gute Idee, hatte an diese Möglichkeit garnicht gedacht



Oder du steckst einen Linksdrall íns vernudelte Sechskant der Schraube und löst sie ohne Abbrechen oder Durchschneiden,
der wirklich einfachste Weg, Scharube einfach nur lösen und Rausdrehen


----------



## fusi85 (7. Juli 2014)

wollte gerade das Strive CF *Race *bestellen, bin mir aber noch unsicher wegen der Rahmengröße.
Ich bin 178cm groß da sollte S passen oder?


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Juli 2014)

fusi85 schrieb:


> wollte gerade das Stive *Race *bestellen, bin mir aber noch unsicher wegen der Rahmengröße.
> Ich bin 178cm groß da sollte S passen oder?


Nee, S ist zu klein, bin 186 und fahre L, ich würde M bestellen


----------



## Quiesel (7. Juli 2014)

Ich bin 1,78 und fahre ein m ! S wäre mir zu klein!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBKompase (7. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch so groß 
Saß auf einer S drauf und es war viel zu klein!


----------



## fusi85 (7. Juli 2014)

also M. Lieferdatum ist aktuell KW52


----------



## Micha382 (7. Juli 2014)

Er spricht vom neuen Strive, da müsste das Race länger sein...


----------



## MTBKompase (7. Juli 2014)

Cf?


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juli 2014)

er meint sicher das neue CF strive, das 2014er al is ja schon vergriffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusi85 (7. Juli 2014)

jop mein das Strive CF (Carbon), sorry für das Missverständnis


----------



## kolefaser (7. Juli 2014)

Habe mit 186cm und einer Sl von 89-90cm auch das Strive CF Race in M bestellt. Hoffe mal dass das noch passt. Der reach ist schonmal passend und mehr wie das probegefahrene Spectral in L.
Die stütze werde ich bei Gelegenheit dann gehen die Moveloc tauschen, denn das Sitzrohr ist schon abartig kurz!


----------



## Toni ES5 (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo kohlefaser ich habe ähnliche Größe u. Schrittlänge wie du und konnte schon auf dem neuen Strive Cf Race Platz nehmen
ich denke aber das bei 186 u. 90cm Schrittlänge, Größe L besser passt. Der Grund ein Race zu kaufen ist doch die Länge des Bikes,
es wird doch ausschließlich für Endurorennen u. schnelle Abfahrten angeboten. Richtig Spaß auf Endurotouren und Singletrails wird
man mit dem langen Race wohl nicht haben, aber dafür gibt es dann das normale Strive CF.
Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Juli 2014)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Hallo kohlefaser ich habe ähnliche Größe u. Schrittlänge wie du und konnte schon auf dem neuen Strive Cf Race Platz nehmen
> ich denke aber das bei 186 u. 90cm Schrittlänge, Größe L besser passt. Der Grund ein Race zu kaufen ist doch die Länge des Bikes,
> es wird doch ausschließlich für Endurorennen u. schnelle Abfahrten angeboten. Richtig Spaß auf Endurotouren und Singletrails wird
> man mit dem langen Race wohl nicht haben, aber dafür gibt es dann das normale Strive CF.
> Was meint Ihr ?


Bin 186 mit einer SL von 93, M wäre mir absolut zu klein.
Na ja, probiers aus und wenn´s net passt schickst du es halt zurück


----------



## fusi85 (8. Juli 2014)

> Hallo kohlefaser ich habe ähnliche Größe u. Schrittlänge wie du und konnte schon auf dem neuen Strive Cf Race Platz nehmen
> ich denke aber das bei 186 u. 90cm Schrittlänge, Größe L besser passt. Der Grund ein Race zu kaufen ist doch die Länge des Bikes,
> es wird doch ausschließlich für Endurorennen u. schnelle Abfahrten angeboten. Richtig Spaß auf Endurotouren und Singletrails wird
> man mit dem langen Race wohl nicht haben, aber dafür gibt es dann das normale Strive CF.
> Was meint Ihr ?



Kann ich nur zu 50% teilen deine Aussage. Ein Grund warum ich mich nicht für die normale Version entschieden habe ist die Ausstattung und das Gewicht. Das normale 8er sieht echt schick aus ist aber auch 800g schwerer wie das 8er Race


----------



## kolefaser (8. Juli 2014)

fusi85 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zu 50% teilen deine Aussage. Ein Grund warum ich mich nicht für die normale Version entschieden habe ist die Ausstattung und das Gewicht. Das normale 8er sieht echt schick aus ist aber auch 800g schwerer wie das 8er Race



Genau deshalb hab ich mich auch für das Race entschieden. Mit etwas Glück kann ich mitte September in Koblenz vorbeischauen und Probe sitzen. Das einzige, was beim M zu grenzwertig von den Maßen ist, ist die Länge des Sitzrohres. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

*EDIT:*
In diesem Test kommt der Fahrer mit einer Größe von 185cm gut klar. Bin mir insgesamt aber auch etwas unsicher mit der Größe. 43er Sitzrohr ist sehr kurz.
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-ride-das-neue-canyon-strive-cf-9-0-race-im-test/


----------



## 4Stroke (8. Juli 2014)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Habe mit 186cm und einer Sl von 89-90cm auch das Strive CF Race in M bestellt. Hoffe mal dass das noch passt. Der reach ist schonmal passend und mehr wie das probegefahrene Spectral in L.
> Die stütze werde ich bei Gelegenheit dann gehen die Moveloc tauschen, denn das Sitzrohr ist schon abartig kurz!



M?
Wird eng....


----------



## kolefaser (9. Juli 2014)

Habe nochmal ausführlich Maße zwischen Bikes verglichen, die ich bereits gefahren bin und die super gepasst haben.
Das LV 301 bin ich in der 160mm Variante in XL und 26" gefahren. Das hat wunderbar gepasst. Werde die Bestellung wohl doch auf L ändern, obwohl der Reach knapp 2cm größer ist. Hat jemand noch Tipps oder Ratschläge? Habe hier mal die Gemeotriedaten von beiden Bikes:

Liteville 301* XL* 160er 26"




Canyon Strive CF Race *M oder L*


----------



## Blue729 (9. Juli 2014)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Habe nochmal ausführlich Maße zwischen Bikes verglichen, die ich bereits gefahren bin und die super gepasst haben.
> Das LV 301 bin ich in der 160mm Variante in XL und 26" gefahren. Das hat wunderbar gepasst. Werde die Bestellung wohl doch auf L ändern, obwohl der Reach knapp 2cm größer ist. Hat jemand noch Tipps oder Ratschläge? Habe hier mal die Gemeotriedaten von beiden Bikes:
> 
> Liteville 301* XL* 160er 26"
> ...



Mein Rat:
Willst du sitzen wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein, nehm M.

Mir PERSÖNLICH wäre bei deiner Schrittlänge und Körpergröße ganz klar L!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manu84 (11. Juli 2014)

Striven in Sölden


----------



## Der_Graue (12. Juli 2014)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Striven in Sölden



Striven in Saalbach


----------



## felixh. (12. Juli 2014)

Das nicht Race 8er hat deutlich schwerere Reifen!!! Am 8er Race sind 2.3er Reifen, keine 2.5er. Und Maxxis 2.3er sind halt Leichtgewichte....
Der Rest läppert sich dann halt. 
Aber hinten werden eh kaum 2.5er reinpassen. Da ist mit 2.3er Maxxis eh schon nicht mehr so viel Platz. 2.5er Maxxis oder 2.4er Conti hinten werden nur bei Schönwetter reinpassen!!!


Und die Moveloc - wer die reinabut - der sollte wissen dass die Definitiv nicht versenkbar ist. M hat ~21cm Einstecktiefe - L hat ~24cm Einstecktiefe. Give or Take 1cm weil es von außen schwer sichtbar ist wo innen die Achse durchgeht.


Ich bin mit 180cm schon am überlegen L Race mit 44m Dropper Vorbau zu fahren. Mir ist 135mm Steuerrohr einfach viel zu hoch. 460cm Sitzrohr ist mir eigentlich auch zu hoch. Mehr wie die 17er Movelock bring ich da nicht unter - sonst reicht meine Schrittlänge nicht aus...

Gäbs ein Strive CF mit 468 Reach, 100mm Steuerrohr und 430er Sitzrohr hätte ich mein Radel - so bin ich noch überlegen ob stattdessen lieber das neue Trek Slash Carbon (wird wohl etwas mehr Reach bekommen wie das diesjährige) oder BMC Trailfox 29er wird. Trailfox halt wohl mit 50mm OnOff -2.5cm Vorbau.
Dazu StriveCF und Trailfox mit -1° unten voll integriertem Steuersatz - da ich ja eh schon einen Dropper Vorbau fahre - sind mir die oben außenliegenden Lager dann auch egal.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2014)

Die 7.0 strive sind nun auch ausverkauft, nach 4 jahren is die ära vom wunderschönen 26" also wohl zu ende...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis-Fox (12. Juli 2014)

Ich würde sagen, dann kann sich jeder freuen der noch eins bekommen hat. 
Ich bin absolut begeistert von meinem!!!


----------



## NonoF (13. Juli 2014)

Ich hab auch noch eins und bin auch sehr zufrieden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manu84 (14. Juli 2014)

Meins verliert gerade seine Speichen am Hinterrad... und das im Urlaub


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Juli 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dann kann sich jeder freuen der noch eins bekommen hat.
> Ich bin absolut begeistert von meinem!!!



Bin auch sehr glücklich mit mein Strive, war genau die richtige Entscheidung, sei es das Strive an sich wie auch das Modell. Nach jeder Fahrt gibs n fettes Grinsen im Gesicht.

Die 2013er Talas war zwar nicht so toll, aber nun mit 2014er Kartusche ist die Top. Die X0 Trail wurde auch schnell gwechselt, erst Zee und nun passend zum Fukushimagold Saint  



Manu84 schrieb:


> Meins verliert gerade seine Speichen am Hinterrad... und das im Urlaub



SunRingle LRS?


----------



## Manu84 (14. Juli 2014)

Ja ist der orginal Laufradsatz.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Juli 2014)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Ja ist der orginal Laufradsatz.



Bei den 2012er und 2013er leider ein bekanntes Problem.

Beim Kumpel hatte sich beim Vorderrad ne Speiche verabschiedet, hat die einfach rausgenommen und ist damit noch 3000 Tiefenmeter gfahren.


----------



## Quiesel (14. Juli 2014)

@Boardi05:
Also ich Finds auch Mega das Rad! Hab jetzt die talas gegen ne 36er float getauscht! Einfach der Hammer! Mit den xo Trail bin ich aber nach wie vor sehr zufrieden! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Juli 2014)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @Boardi05:
> Also ich Finds auch Mega das Rad! Hab jetzt die talas gegen ne 36er float getauscht! Einfach der Hammer! Mit den xo Trail bin ich aber nach wie vor sehr zufrieden!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Die trail wollte bei mit leider nicht so richtig, einen tag gings, den anderen fading...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kolefaser (14. Juli 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Mein Rat:
> Willst du sitzen wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein, nehm M.
> 
> Mir PERSÖNLICH wäre bei deiner Schrittlänge und Körpergröße ganz klar L!



Moin,
habe deinen Rat befolgt, ausgiebig gemessen und verglichen und auf L umbestellt.
Jetzt ist das 8.0 Race, in Schwarz und L ausverkauft!
Danke nochmal für die Tipps und Ratschläge!
Werde auf jeden Fall einen kleinen Fahreindruck schreiben, doch wo kann Ende Dezember schon großartig fahren...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. Juli 2014)

Ups in dieser sekunde hat canyon das strive aus dem shop genommen!!! Wollt nochmals einen letzten blick drauf werfen wird wohl nichts


----------



## kolefaser (16. Juli 2014)

Hat eigentlich jemand zufällig Fotos im Showroom vom Strive CF gemacht?


----------



## Canyon-Expert (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich würde nie wieder ein Cayon Strive kaufen. Habe ein Strive AL 8 von 2013 und nur Probleme mit den Sun Ringle Laufrädern. D.h. schon dreimal eingesendet und ca. 10 Wochen darauf gewartet. Das beste dabei, der Support von Canyon  
zeigt kein Interesse für diese Probleme. 
So lange das Versender-Bike läuft ist es gut, hat man Problene, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (19. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte diese Probleme auch mit dem Laufrad, eine Charge wahr wohl auch von einem Rückruf betroffen. 
Aber das Strive an sich kann nichts dafür, das ist ein echt gutes Rad.

Ich hatte das Glück das Hayes, SunRingle gehört dazu, gleich bei mir ums Eck ist. Ich habe meine Laufräder zweimal dort vorbei gebracht und mir wurde immer schnell und sehr nett geholfen. Nochmal hier ein großen Dankeschön an das Team in Garching.


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juli 2014)

Canyon-Expert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde nie wieder ein Cayon Strive kaufen. Habe ein Strive AL 8 von 2013 und nur Probleme mit den Sun Ringle Laufrädern. D.h. schon dreimal eingesendet und ca. 10 Wochen darauf gewartet. Das beste dabei, der Support von Canyon
> zeigt kein Interesse für diese Probleme.
> So lange das Versender-Bike läuft ist es gut, hat man Problene, dann gute Nacht.



Du solltest deine Aussage korrigieren in: "Ich würde nie wieder bei Canyon kaufen". Das Strive selbst wird doch durch schlechte LR kein schlechtes Bike, is ja nur ein Anbauteil. 

Btw: ich fahre auch den ach-so-bösen LRS von Sun Ringle, seit 2012, und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. Juli 2014)

Meine lr laufen auch super. Das Strive ist auch ein mega Bike!


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juli 2014)

Und ein Tag Bikepark Livigno hat das Strive nun hinter sich, richtig geiler Park, von Blau bis Schwarz glücklichrweise alles fahren, Strive sei Dank


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Juli 2014)

Hey hat hier jemand paar Tipps was man gegen knackende sattelklemmung machen kann? Hab schon alles gefettet, gereinigt etc..auch nen anderen Sattel ausprobiert. Es knackt wie der Teufel. Andere Quellen hab ich schon ausgeschlossen. Es ist definitiv die klemmung. Kann sowas kaputt gehen?


----------



## DiHo (20. Juli 2014)

Schade das es das Strive in der Form nicht mehr gibt..
Erst auf den idiotischen 27,5 Zoll Zug aufgesprungen dann sehen alle Modelle fast gleich aus (sorry aber je länger ich den Knick im Oberrohr sehe um so weniger gefällt mir das).
Das rote Spectral hat mir ja noch am Anfang gefallen aber jetzt ist mir das alles zu ähnlich.
Leider springen ja alle Hersteller auf diese dämlichen Uralt Radgrößen nur um Geld zu machen und Bikehefte hypen das auch noch.....
Das alte Strive hatte irgendwie schon ein tolles Rahmendesign 
Ich denke mal wenn das alte Strive mal ausgedient hat wirds, wenn sich da nix ändert, kein Canyon mehr werden....
Specialized bleibt da beim Rahmendesign treu trotz anderer Laufradgröße.

Bevor jetzt einige gleich durchdrehen, ich will hier kein Rad schlecht machen, und auch keinen angreifen, das ist nur meine Meinung und das Design ist halt reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Micha382 (20. Juli 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Hey hat hier jemand paar Tipps was man gegen knackende sattelklemmung machen kann? Hab schon alles gefettet, gereinigt etc..auch nen anderen Sattel ausprobiert. Es knackt wie der Teufel. Andere Quellen hab ich schon ausgeschlossen. Es ist definitiv die klemmung. Kann sowas kaputt gehen?


Sprüh mal ein wenig Öl ins Sitzrohr, das hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt. Wusste auch erst nicht wo das Knacken herkommt, aber danach war Ruhe


----------



## DiHo (20. Juli 2014)

Ich mach ins Sitzrohr Haarspray rein......

Das soll ja halten und nicht rutschen.


----------



## potzblitzer (20. Juli 2014)

Hab jetzt mal statt fett wd40 ran und siehe da es knackt für den Moment nicht. Keine Ahnung warum das Montagefett nix gebracht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo, hab mal eine frage zum Cane Creek Steuersatz vom Strive 2012.

Das untere Lager ist bei mir kaputt. In der Explosionszeichnung steht Cane Creek 10 & Cane Creek 40.....sind da 2 unterschiedliche drin (also oben 40 unten 10?).

Beim Ausbauen kann man auf der oberen Schale Cane Creek Z40 lesen, Lager liegt lose drin. Das untere Lager welches sich fast nicht mehr dreht ist irgendwie Fest!?!?!Is das untere Lager eingepresst?

Bräuchte bitte mal Hilfe  Danke!


----------



## Canyon-Expert (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

dass Strive gefällt mit auch sehr gut. Aber wie der Support von Canyon mit einem umgeht, ist wirklich scheiße. Fahre seit über 20 jahren MTB von Specialized und Canondale. Nach dieser Erfahrung nie wieder Versender.


----------



## stanleydobson (20. Juli 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> Schade das es das Strive in der Form nicht mehr gibt..
> Erst auf den idiotischen 27,5 Zoll Zug aufgesprungen dann sehen alle Modelle fast gleich aus (sorry aber je länger ich den Knick im Oberrohr sehe um so weniger gefällt mir das).
> Das rote Spectral hat mir ja noch am Anfang gefallen aber jetzt ist mir das alles zu ähnlich.
> Leider springen ja alle Hersteller auf diese dämlichen Uralt Radgrößen nur um Geld zu machen und Bikehefte hypen das auch noch.....
> ...


bin deswegen jetzt auch erstmals weg von canyon und hoffe mit propain einen guten(besseren?) ersatz gefunden zu haben


----------



## Trialside (20. Juli 2014)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mal eine frage zum Cane Creek Steuersatz vom Strive 2012.
> 
> Das untere Lager ist bei mir kaputt. In der Explosionszeichnung steht Cane Creek 10 & Cane Creek 40.....sind da 2 unterschiedliche drin (also oben 40 unten 10?).
> 
> ...



Jap, das untere Lager wird direkt in den Rahmen gepresst, ohne zusätzliche Steuersatzschale. Am besten vorsichtig von oben mit einem Hammer und einem Stück Hartholz oder Rohr das Lager an allen Seiten gleichmäßig ausklopfen, damit der Rahmen nicht beschädigt wird.


----------



## Daseca (21. Juli 2014)

Trialside schrieb:


> Jap, das untere Lager wird direkt in den Rahmen gepresst, ohne zusätzliche Steuersatzschale. Am besten vorsichtig von oben mit einem Hammer und einem Stück Hartholz oder Rohr das Lager an allen Seiten gleichmäßig ausklopfen, damit der Rahmen nicht beschädigt wird.



Kannst du mir auch sagen welches ich genau bestellen muss?Evtl sogar mit Link?


----------



## snbd84 (21. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute, mir ist gestern die Kette gerissen und jetzt brauche ich eine neue. Auf der Canyon HP hab ich gerade gelesen, dass nur bestimmte Ketten bzw. Kettenschlößer verwendet werden dürfen. Weiß jemand von euch ob das stimmt, bzw welche Kette ich für mein 2X10 Antrieb am 2013er 8.0 dann benutzen darf? Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daseca (21. Juli 2014)

snbd84 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, mir ist gestern die Kette gerissen und jetzt brauche ich eine neue. Auf der Canyon HP hab ich gerade gelesen, dass nur bestimmte Ketten bzw. Kettenschlößer verwendet werden dürfen. Weiß jemand von euch ob das stimmt, bzw welche Kette ich für mein 2X10 Antrieb am 2013er 8.0 dann benutzen darf? Ride on



Hol dir einfach eine Shimano SLX. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...Z5xgsfkH7FTYZ_D5WCcl959gddPb48GKQ-hoCEXTw_wcB


----------



## Micha382 (21. Juli 2014)

snbd84 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, mir ist gestern die Kette gerissen und jetzt brauche ich eine neue. Auf der Canyon HP hab ich gerade gelesen, dass nur bestimmte Ketten bzw. Kettenschlößer verwendet werden dürfen. Weiß jemand von euch ob das stimmt, bzw welche Kette ich für mein 2X10 Antrieb am 2013er 8.0 dann benutzen darf? Ride on



Oder wieder eine KMC wie sie original drauf sind.


----------



## Trialside (21. Juli 2014)

@Daseca:
Link 1
Link 2
Link 3
Außendurchmesser müssen 52mm sein! Die Angebote beinhalten nur das Lager. Wenn du den Gabelkonus auch noch brauchst, musst du einfach mal ein bisschen in den Shops suchen.


----------



## snbd84 (21. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Hab mir heute einfach wieder die KMC X10 Kette bestellt. 

Ride on


----------



## öughm (22. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal wie viel bar fahrt ihr in der 34er fox talas (modell 2014)?

Ich wiege so etwas über 80kg fahrfertig und fahre etwa 115psi und glaube das ist immer noch zu viel  laut fox tabelle sollen es bei dem Gewicht sogar etwa 135psi sein....

Würde mal gerne eure Werte da hören


----------



## metal_beppi (22. Juli 2014)

66 KG 90psi


----------



## metal_beppi (22. Juli 2014)

Hat sich eig. schon jemand von Euch die Mühe gemacht und den Rahmen des Strive nach seinen Wünschen lackiert?
Ich spiele im Moment mit dem Gedanken, hab nur Angst das ich das Rad nicht mehr so aufgebaut bekomme wie es jetzt vor mir steht 

Hab bisher noch nicht sehr viel selbst am Rad geschraubt. 

Irgendwelche Tips?


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. Juli 2014)

@metal_beppi

die Frage ist eigtl. nur, wieviel Mühe und Kosten dir das wert ist...
Also wenn ich nicht genau wüsste, ob ich ein Rad zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen kann, dann würde das für mich nicht in Frage kommen.
Die Frage ist ja auch, ob Du gleich Lager mit austauschen wolltest (270Grad Box und Wippe), und ob Du sämtliche Lager für die Lackierung ausbauen oder nur abkleben würdest (abhängig davon, wie der Rahmen vorbehandelt wird - gestrahlt?), das entscheidet ja schon mehr oder weniger, wieviel Aufwand entsteht...
Räder, Lenker, Gabel sind ja noch recht leicht zu entfernen, aber zumindest für das Innenlager benötigst Du schon mal spezielles Werkzeug.
Dann bleiben als "Problem" noch die innenverlegten Schaltzüge und der innenverlegte Zug der Sattelstütze.
Kannst Du das, und kannst Du neue Schaltzüge einbauen, und eine Schaltung einstellen?
Sollten die Gabeltauchrohre auch lackiert werden, so müsste die Gabel natürlich auch noch separat zerlegt werden...

Das sind grob erstmal ein paar Anregungen...

Gruß Jan


----------



## metal_beppi (22. Juli 2014)

Hi Jan,

danke erstmal für die Infos. Also ich kann es definitiv nicht (alles) aber einem Kumpel von mir trau ich das schon zu. Ich will das Rad bei nem "Profi" lackieren lassen.

http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichten.de/Pulverbeschichtung/Fahrradrahmen:::8_9.html

Das Mountainbike Magazin hat dafür mal berichtet. Ich denke die können mir noch ein paar Tips geben.

Hab mir Anhand deren Flyer mal ausgerechnet, dass es mit 2 farbiger Lackierung auf ca. 230,-- (inkl. de- montage von Tretlager) kommen würde.

Nach welcher Dauer sollte man denn die Lager tauschen?

Danke für die Antwort(en)


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Juli 2014)

öughm schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie viel bar fahrt ihr in der 34er fox talas (modell 2014)?
> 
> Ich wiege so etwas über 80kg fahrfertig und fahre etwa 115psi und glaube das ist immer noch zu viel  laut fox tabelle sollen es bei dem Gewicht sogar etwa 135psi sein....
> 
> Würde mal gerne eure Werte da hören



100 PSI bei ca. 65kg, laut tabelle sollten es 110 sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (23. Juli 2014)

Hmm ok dann liegen die offiziellen werte doch deutlich über den normalen Einstellungen  
Ich empfinde 115psi bei etwa 82kg als deutlich zu viel und offiziell sollen es ja sogar 135 psi sein


----------



## Jan_1968 (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich wiege vollgetankt ca. 75kg, und fahre mit etwa 93PSI. Wenn man sich in dem Bereich bewegt, der in etwa gut passt, dann machen dort aber schon 3PSI einen sehr merklichen Unterschied...zumindest ist das subjektiv bei mir so.
Anhaltspunkt ist ja der SAG: Zentral auf dem Rad stehen - nicht sitzen - dann ein paarmal wippen, und dann still stehen bleiben, dann am besten mit der Schulter an eine Wand lehnen, und durch einen zweiten Mann den SAG Ring runterschieben lassen, dann vorsichtig absteigen, ohne dass die Gabel wieder eintauchen darf. Nun den SAG messen - sollte je nach Geschmack bei 4cm liegen...
...bei 80kg fahrfertig würde ich vermuten, dass etwa um und bei 96PSI passen könnten...

@metal_beppi
Es gibt keinen Richtwert dafür, wann die Lager getauscht werden müssen. Das hängt ja auch sehr stark davon ab, bei welchem Wetter/Matsch man fährt, und wie Du das Rad grundsätzlich reinigst...ein Dampfstrahler beschleunigt mit Sicherheit die Lagertauschintervalle enorm ;-)
Man kann z.B. die 270Grad Box demontieren, dann sehr vorsichtig die Gummidichtung der Lager öffnen, und sich den Zustand ansehen - bei mir habe ich diese zunächst nur gereinigt und neu geschmiert, ist nicht wie neu, hat mir aber erstmal gereicht.

Nur so zur Info: Bei meinem 2013er Strive sind bei der 270Grad Box 2x 7902 2RS Lager verbaut (im Internet mit dem Zusatzbegriff Enduro Max zu finden, weil diese eine lose Innenschale haben, was den Einbau erleichtert - es würden aber auch "normale" 7902 2RS gehen). Dazu kommen dann noch zwei Lager 6802 2RS für die Box, und nochmal hinten zwei Lager 6802 2RS für die Verbindung Schwinge - obere Strebe. Die Schwinge selbst hatte ich noch nicht abgebaut, weiß also nicht, welche zwei Lager dort noch benötigt werden.

Gruß Jan


----------



## öughm (23. Juli 2014)

ja mir ist es nur aufgefallen, weil ich bei mir locker 3-4cm Federweg an der Gabel mit dem derzeitigen Setup nicht ausnutze....und das ist ja wirklich verschenkt 
Ich fahre zwar lieber "härter", aber nicht so, dass mir Federweg verloren geht....


----------



## Dennis-Fox (23. Juli 2014)

Dann mal ne Ecke härter fahren. 
Hab oft gelesen das die Fox wirklich hart ran genommen werden will. 
Meine läuft mittlerweile richtig gut. Selbst im Bikepark hab ich immer noch Reserven übrig ohne das ich das Gefühl habe die Gabel ist zu hart.
Die letzten paar cm Federweg verschenkt die Gabel irgend wie nicht einfach so. 


Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juli 2014)

Das sind alle Lager für das Strive 2013, Preise wenn man bei Canyon bestellt.

- 4x Lager Art.Nr.: A1028851, 61802 V-2RS für je € 11,50
- 1x Lager Art.Nr.: A1030307, 61903-VRS für € 11,90
- 1x Lager Art.Nr.: A1030308, 61902-VRS für € 10,90
- 2x Lager Art.Nr.: A1029862, 7902VRD für je € 4,95


----------



## Jan_1968 (23. Juli 2014)

...für die Preise würde man aber im normalen Kugellagerhandel bessere Lager etwa von SKF bekommen...


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Juli 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das sind alle Lager für das Strive 2013, Preise wenn man bei Canyon bestellt.
> 
> - 4x Lager Art.Nr.: A1028851, 61802 V-2RS für je € 11,50
> - 1x Lager Art.Nr.: A1030307, 61903-VRS für € 11,90
> ...



oft gibt es die Lager schon für 1 Euro im Netz pro Stück.
es müssen keine hochgeschwindigskeitslager wie skf sein.
ich habe die günstigen Lager schon mehrfach getestet und sie erfüllen ihren Zweck voll und ganz und halten auch eine Saison.  Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug auch recht einfach gewechselt.


----------



## metal_beppi (23. Juli 2014)

Von euch ist nicht zufällig jemand aus der Nähe von München und könnte mir beim Wiederaufbau helfen  ??


----------



## Nesium (23. Juli 2014)

Hast du nicht mal von einem Kollegen gesprochen dem du das Bike anvertrauen würdest und das nötige know how hätte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metal_beppi (23. Juli 2014)

Ja allerdings wohnt der auch in der "alten" Heimat (hinter Würzburg). Das wäre der einzige den ich persönlich kenne.


----------



## Jan_1968 (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe da auch mal eine allgemeine Frage an die Strivler nur so aus Interesse:

Hat schon jemand einen verstellbaren Steuersatz, bzw. einen Steuersatz mit anderem Winkel verbaut?
Wenn ja, welchen, wieviel Grad, und wie fährt sich das Strive damit?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mal eine ganz doofe Frage.. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das so richtig ist, aber kann es sein das in beiden Laufrädern je eine Speiche fehlt? 
Ich bin mir da eigentlich sicher das es nicht normal ist. 












Außerdem löst sich mein rechter Griff ganz schön rapide ab. Der andere sieht aus wie neu. 





Fahrrad ist Model 2014.

Zeit für den canyon Support? 

Danke für eure Hilfe! 
Gruß Dennis 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juli 2014)

Schaut wirklich so aus als ob da ne speiche fehlt, griff is auch nicht normal dass der so schnell verschleist.

Canyon ne mail schreiben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Juli 2014)

Werd ich machen. 
Nur mit der Speiche war ich mir nicht wirklich sicher. Die ist ja komplett weg und das an beiden Rädern.. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## OliverKaa (24. Juli 2014)

Krass - eiern denn die Räder bzw laufen unrund?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das so gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (24. Juli 2014)

Die Speichen fehlen definitiv, und das gehört nicht so!!! Der Griff ist auch Anlass zur Reklamation!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Juli 2014)

Die Räder laufen super. Bin heute 60km gefahren 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Jan_1968 (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
wenn Ihr darüber philosophiert, ob die Laufräder jetzt eiern oder nicht, dann macht das ruhig! Am Sinn geht das allerdings vorbei. Du kannst auch noch drei weitere Speichen aus jedem Laufrad ausbauen, und es kann sein, dass Du wieder unbeschadet 60km fahren kannst. Fakt ist, wenn Du mit der fehlenden Speiche nur ein eiziges Mal die Belastung an der falschen Stelle hast, etwa nach einem Sprung o.ä., dann wirst Du eine schöne Acht in dem Laufrad haben.

Was glaubt Ihr denn, wofür in einem gleichmäßigen Abstand Speichen mit einer bestimmten Spannung gesetzt sind? Welchen Sinn und Zweck könnte das wohl haben?

...ich glaube, ich fahre heute mal 60km ohne hintere Bremsscheibe. Wenn ich überall rechtzeitig zum Stehen komme, dann brauche ich sie eigentlich nicht...

Gruß Jan

PS: Jetzt nur mal so als blanke Vermutung von mir: Dort wo die Speichen fehlen, sollte vmtl. als "Eyecatcher" je eine andersfarbige Speiche als die anderen eingesetzt sein, und diese wurde schlicht vergessen...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob deine Vermutung ironisch gemeint ist, aber das halte ich für quatsch. Die Speichen fehlen definitiv an unterschiedlichen stellen.. 
Außerdem wurde man eine farbige Speiche idr. Immer direkt neben dem Ventil anbringen. 

Das mir die Felge komplett defekt geht wenn ich eine Kraftspitze an der Stelle haben sollte ist mir völlig klar. 
Ich bin gestern auch nur auf der Straße gefahren. Bei so einem Wetter lass ich mein Fahrrad nicht stehen... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2014)

Die farbige Speiche ist nicht nur als Eyecatcher gedacht sondern ist, wie Dennis schon gschrieben hat, dort wo das Ventil ist, damit man dieses leichter findet. 

Haste eigentlich am ersten Tag schon n bissl detalierte Bilder gmacht? Denn so wie das ausschaut fehlt die Speiche schon seit Auslieferung.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. Juli 2014)

Ich denke die fehlt noch nicht so lange. Das wäre mir bestimmt schon längst aufgefallen. 
Aber ich guck gleich mal nach. Hab in der Tat vor lauter stolz direkt nach Aufbau Bilder gemacht. Vielleicht seh ich ja was. 
Danke für den Tipp! 

Edit: Speichen waren beim Aufbau vorhanden. 
Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich denke die fehlt noch nicht so lange. Das wäre mir bestimmt schon längst aufgefallen.
> Aber ich guck gleich mal nach. Hab in der Tat vor lauter stolz direkt nach Aufbau Bilder gemacht. Vielleicht seh ich ja was.
> Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> ...



Des is dann schon sehr interessant, wie verschwindet die denn ohne dass man das merkt? Gleichzeitig aus Nabe und Felge losgerissen?

Also beim Helibiken hats dem Kollegen auch die Speiche am Nippel (also an der Felge) losgerissen, die Speiche blieb aber an der Nabe hängen, haben die da nicht losbekommen, also haben wir die einfach um ne andre Speiche rumgebogen und mit Isoband n bissl fixiert. 

Das sich speichen lösen ist ja n bekanntes problem bei den SunRingle, wobei die 2014er da schon viel besser sind, aber wohl nicht ganz fehlerfrei.


----------



## Jan_1968 (25. Juli 2014)

Da habe ich etwas dazugelernt, dass die farbige Speiche immer beim Ventil liegt, und somit sogar einen Sinn erfüllt, wusste ich bisher nicht.

...also wie man eine Speiche komplett verliert, ohne dass man es merkt, ist mir schleierhaft. In der Regel passiert das ja in der Bewegung, und dann verhakt oder wickelt sich der Rest der Speiche ja meistens irgendwo um Nabe oder andere Speichen, das geht kaum unbemerkt und geräuschlos vor sich...

...ich mutmaße auch, dass die Speichen schon von Anfang an fehlen, das nur vorher nicht aufgefallen ist.

Aber eigtl. ist doch völlig egal, seit wann und wo die fehlen, es müssen neue eingebaut werden!

Wenn mal Speichen eingebaut waren, wo sind dann die Nippel geblieben? Wenn Du die Reifen abbaust, müsstest Du sie ja finden...

Gruß Jan


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. Juli 2014)

Ich schreibe gerade die Mail für canyon. Die Speichen waren am Anfang definitiv vorhanden. Hab mir gerade noch mal alte Bilder angesehen. Da waren die da. 
Vielleicht sind die auch im Gelände fliegen gegangen. Da hört man so viele Geräusche, da kann es doch sein das man es nicht bemerkt. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Aber eigtl. ist doch völlig egal, seit wann und wo die fehlen, es müssen neue eingebaut werden!
> 
> Gruß Jan



So isses,

Canyon hat da ja schon von den letzten Jahren Erfahrungen gmacht, wird wohl keine Probleme geben mit Garantiefall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. Juli 2014)

Im April war noch alles dran. Finde aber auch kein Bild bis jetzt wo eine Speiche fehlt.
Muss wirklich vor kurzem passiert sein...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. Juli 2014)

Hab heute früh mit canyon gesprochen. Laufräder und Griffe habe ich heute nach Koblenz geschickt 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 
habe mit meinem Strive folgendes Problem. Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen den 2014er Monarch Plus bestellt. Nun wollte ich den Dämpfer einbauen, aber das Nadellager stellt ein kleines Problem dar. Beim Orginaldämpfer ist im Dämpferauge ein kleines Lager (zumindest denke ich, dass es eines ist) montiert. Ich habe das Nadellager bereits eingepresst, jedoch passt es wegen dem vormontierten Lager nicht ins Dämpferauge. Mit dem Canyon-Auspresstool kann ich das Lager nicht auspressen, da die Schraube zu kurz ist um Gegendruck auszuüben. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich tun soll? Will den neuen Dämpfer nicht schon beschädigem. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken bzw. habe keine offensichtliche Lösung übersehen.
Mfg
Jonas


----------



## Malle1981 (28. Juli 2014)

Zum Thema Speichen verlieren kann ich auch was aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Mir ist an meinem Strive bei einer Abfahrt in Winterberg auch die Speiche "rausgesprungen". Genauer gesagt hat sie sich an der Nabe ausgehakt..... Das kann also anscheinend passieren.
Habe sie dann ganz raus gemacht. Dabei ist natürlich der Speichennippel in die Felge gefallen. Der ist dann weg. Zumindest in meinem Fall. Da hat er sich in irgendeinem Zwischenraum verkeilt. Man hört nichts klingeln oder so.
Das nur soweit aus meiner Erfahrung


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. Juli 2014)

Meine nippel hört man schön unter dem Felgenband rasseln. 
Bin mal gespannt wie lange es bei Canyon dauert. 


Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Malle1981 (28. Juli 2014)

Ok. Gut dass du sie nicht selbst wieder rausfummeln musst! Das stelle ich mir ätzend vor


----------



## DiHo (28. Juli 2014)

F1r3bL4d3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mit meinem Strive folgendes Problem. Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen den 2014er Monarch Plus bestellt. Nun wollte ich den Dämpfer einbauen, aber das Nadellager stellt ein kleines Problem dar. Beim Orginaldämpfer ist im Dämpferauge ein kleines Lager (zumindest denke ich, dass es eines ist) montiert. Ich habe das Nadellager bereits eingepresst, jedoch passt es wegen dem vormontierten Lager nicht ins Dämpferauge. Mit dem Canyon-Auspresstool kann ich das Lager nicht auspressen, da die Schraube zu kurz ist um Gegendruck auszuüben. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich tun soll? Will den neuen Dämpfer nicht schon beschädigem.
> Ich hoffe ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken bzw. habe keine offensichtliche Lösung übersehen.
> Mfg
> Jonas




Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe hast du das Lager aus dem Original Dämpfer draußen.
Aber es geht nicht in den Neuen rein?
Da wird wohl im neuen Dämpfer eine Gleitbuchse sein, diese soll dann die Gegenstücke des Gleitlagers (die gibts dann in verschiedenen breiten) aufnehmen.
Diese Buchse (zu erkennen an einer roten Beschichtung auf der Innenseite) muß erst raus.
Mit einer passenden Nuß oder Imbusschraube und auf der Gegenseite eine größere Nuß sodas die Buchse beim rauspressen reinrutschen kann am Schraubstock rausdrücken.
Und wenns geht nix verkanten.
Für raus und einpressen des Nadellagers das Canyon tool verwenden.


Ach zu den Nippeln ...die fallen am Ventilloch von alleine raus


----------



## netsetter (29. Juli 2014)

Update zu meinem Strive.....

steht seit 6.5 ohne Gabel da.....soll angeblich immer noch bei FOX sein....gibt´s da mehrere in Deutschland? Läuft über eine Händler in Lindau, der kann auch nichts dafür. 

Die liefern Gabeln aus die nicht funktionieren und lassen die Kundschaft EWIG warten, was kann man hier machen???

Zum Glück steht der Karton noch in der Wohnung sonst hätte ich mein Srive längst vergessen "Sarkasmus aus".


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2014)

netsetter schrieb:


> Update zu meinem Strive.....
> 
> steht seit 6.5 ohne Gabel da.....soll angeblich immer noch bei FOX sein....gibt´s da mehrere in Deutschland? Läuft über eine Händler in Lindau, der kann auch nichts dafür.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Gabel mittels Canyon eingeschickt, war ca 3 Wochen unterwegs, (Italien->Canyon->Toxo->Canyon->Italien), ging schon flott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsetter (29. Juli 2014)

Freut mich, ich glaube langsam meine Gabel ist irgendwo verloren gegangen, bin auf jeden Fall echt sauer!!!!! Ich meine der Händler kann ja nichts dafür, habe es übergeben da ich zu der Zeit ein paar Wochen ins Ausland musste, keine Ahnung wo der die Gabel  hingeschickt hat, war in Händer im Bodenseeraum.

Was tun?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. Juli 2014)

Na klasse.. 
Hoffe bei meinen Felgen wird das nicht so eine Story.. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## xSpockx (29. Juli 2014)

Hi Zusammen ! Ich habe seit Mai ein Strive AL 8.0. Seit ein paar Tagen fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass sich beim kraftvollen pedalieren bergauf manchmal das Hinterrad schwammig anfühlt. Wenn ich dann nach unten gucke sehe ich auch einen deutlichen Seitenschlag im Hinterrad der sich aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder ausbalanciert hat. Komisch .... hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und evtl eine Lösung gefunden? Achja ... Mein Strive hat hinten das Sunringle Charger Expert - Laufrad und vor Kurzem ist mir eine Speiche gerissen, welche ich aber ersetzt habe.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hab heut den Turbine Lenker 725 mit nem Atlas 785 gwechselt, morgen mal ne Probefahrt, aber ich glaub ich kürz den auf 750 zurück, Ergon GE1 Griffe wurden auch montiert.


----------



## psijc (29. Juli 2014)

Hi, Prüfe mal ob die Spannung der Speichen gleichmäßig ist. die Speichen müssen sich, wenn du 2 umfasst und zusammendrückst, 2-4mm biegen lassen.
Wenn es bei mit schwimmt habe ich eher zu wenig Luft auf dem Hinterrad


----------



## waldi28 (29. Juli 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hab heut den Turbine Lenker 725 mit nem Atlas 785 gwechselt, morgen mal ne Probefahrt, aber ich glaub ich kürz den auf 750 zurück, Ergon GE1 Griffe wurden auch montiert.


Fahr den Lenker erst mal ne Zeit lang in der Breite. Ich möchte keinen kleineren mehr.
Das hängt aber natürlich auch von deiner Armlänge ab.
Welche Farbe hast du genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Fahr den Lenker erst mal ne Zeit lang in der Breite. Ich möchte keinen kleineren mehr.
> Das hängt aber natürlich auch von deiner Armlänge ab.
> Welche Farbe hast du genommen?



1-2 Wochen wird der sicher so gefahren, dann wird geschaut obs passt, farbe passend zum fox fukishima, also KashMoney Gold


----------



## waldi28 (29. Juli 2014)

Dass du KashMoney genommen hast, hatte ich mir schon gedacht.
Da bin ich mal auf die ersten Bilder gespannt.


----------



## kilsen (30. Juli 2014)

@Boardi, gute Bilder bitte, wies zusammen passt!
Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Dass du KashMoney genommen hast, hatte ich mir schon gedacht.
> Da bin ich mal auf die ersten Bilder gespannt.



Wollte die farbe schon als sie letztes jahr vorgestellt wurde, nur war ich mir nie sicher wegen rise und breite. Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher dass der auf 750 gekürzt wird, da ich mich mitn 725er schon sehr wohl gfühlt hab.

Bilder kommen dann wenns wetter schön is und das bike sauber

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. Juli 2014)

Geil, heute die Info bekommen das meine Laufräder noch nicht im Koblenz eingetroffen sind nachdem ich gestern nachgefragt habe. Cool ist aber das laut DHL Tracking das Paket bereits Monat früh entgegen genommen wurde... 

Also wenn es schon mehrere Tage dauert bis einer überhaupt merkt das die Post haben, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis ich wieder fahren kann... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Geil, heute die Info bekommen das meine Laufräder noch nicht im Koblenz eingetroffen sind nachdem ich gestern nachgefragt habe. Cool ist aber das laut DHL Tracking das Paket bereits Monat früh entgegen genommen wurde...
> 
> Also wenn es schon mehrere Tage dauert bis einer überhaupt merkt das die Post haben, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis ich wieder fahren kann...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!



Da hat wohl n Kunde unterschrieben und die mitgenommen  

Heut erste Ausfahrt mitn neuen Lenker, die ersten Kurven waren fast unfahrbar, flowiger Trail am ende ging dann aber ganz gut. Mal guggn wie der sich in S2-S3 so macht. 

Bergauf isses aber nicht ganz so angenehm, also n paar cm werden nahezu sicher abgeschnitten


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. Juli 2014)

Mach mir mal Angst 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2014)

Wer hat denn schon ein neues CF erhalten/bestellt?

Teilweise ist es ja (mal wieder) schon ausverkauft!


----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn schon ein neues CF erhalten/bestellt?
> 
> Teilweise ist es ja (mal wieder) schon ausverkauft!



Denke vor November wird's nix geben..

Hier mal wieder meins. Super Bike Sommer bislang


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. August 2014)

Würde das Wetter auch wieder gerne genießen.. 
Immerhin haben die mir (nachdem 6 Tage schon meine Laufräder laut DHL da sind) deren Ankunft in ihrem Lager bestätigt.. 
Ohh Mann da bin ich ja mal auf die Reparatur Zeit gespannt... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2014)

Da würd ich regelmäßig Druck machen. Freundlich aber bestimmend nachfragen. Hast du eine Zeitangabe bekommen wie lange es dauern soll seitens Canyon?


----------



## Boardi05 (2. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Denke vor November wird's nix geben..
> 
> Hier mal wieder meins. Super Bike Sommer bislang



Bei mir gibs seit ca. 2 monaten eigentlich keinen Tag wo es nicht geregnet hat, einfach n schei.. Sommer...

Zum Bike komm ich zwar noch, aber lange Tagestouren sind nicht drinnen bei dem Wetter, ich hoff nur im Agust wirds besser, denn so kanns net weitergehn, voll Depristimmung


----------



## Boardi05 (2. August 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn schon ein neues CF erhalten/bestellt?
> 
> Teilweise ist es ja (mal wieder) schon ausverkauft!



Ich hatte es bestellt, Liefertermin ende September, habs aber n paar Wochen danach wieder storniert.


----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibs seit ca. 2 monaten eigentlich keinen Tag wo es nicht geregnet hat, einfach n schei.. Sommer...
> 
> Zum Bike komm ich zwar noch, aber lange Tagestouren sind nicht drinnen bei dem Wetter, ich hoff nur im Agust wirds besser, denn so kanns net weitergehn, voll Depristimmung


Ja man hört es in den Alpen ist es trist. Hier bei mir in Ost bayern seit Wochen eigtl warm und trocken. Selten mal ein kurzes Gewitter.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Da würd ich regelmäßig Druck machen. Freundlich aber bestimmend nachfragen. Hast du eine Zeitangabe bekommen wie lange es dauern soll seitens Canyon?


Zeitangabe habe ich nicht bekommen. 
Jetzt wird erstmal geprüft was defekt ist und dann bekomme ich eine Mail wie es weiter geht. 
Ende August bin ich zu einem Fahrtechnik Kurs angemeldet. Bis dahin muss das Ding laufen. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## RobG301 (3. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hatte es bestellt, Liefertermin ende September, habs aber n paar Wochen danach wieder storniert.



Warum das? Warst doch so zufrieden bisher mit Canyon und dem Strive oder nicht?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. August 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Warum das? Warst doch so zufrieden bisher mit Canyon und dem Strive oder nicht?



Ja genau deswegen, bin mit dem Strive super zufrieden, nach jeder Ausfahrt gibs n fettes grinsen und seit der Dämpfer beim Service war und im Climb modus nahezu total gsperrt ist, klettert das Bike besser als ne XC Rakete. 

Bilder von heut, gücklicherweise kein Regen, aber war alles durchgeweicht. Vom Lenker folgen noch bessere Bilder.


----------



## RobG301 (4. August 2014)

Schaut sehr schick aus!

Das heißt bevor du riskierst nicht so zufrieden mit dem CF zu sein behälst du das optimierte und optisch aufgehübschte 26er Strive!


----------



## Boardi05 (4. August 2014)

Ich seh keinen Grund wieso ich mein 1 Jahr altes Strive wechseln sollte. Ich werd ende September versuchen das Strive CF probezufahren um zu guggn wie es sich fährt, ich bezweifle aber, dass ein "Will Haben" dabei rauskommt, hinzu kommt auch, ich will nicht betatester vom Shapeshifter sein. Niemals ne neue Technoligie im ersten Jahr kaufen, das kann ins Auge gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (4. August 2014)

Stimmt, hatte vergessen, dass das noch so jung ist!

Na ich hoffe doch nicht, dass Canyon unausgereifte Technik auf den Markt bringt. Aber klar wird das CF sicher auch wie das "alte" Strive seine Kinderkrankheiten haben.


----------



## potzblitzer (4. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich seh keinen Grund wieso ich mein 1 Jahr altes Strive wechseln sollte. Ich werd ende September versuchen das Strive CF probezufahren um zu guggn wie es sich fährt, ich bezweifle aber, dass ein "Will Haben" dabei rauskommt, hinzu kommt auch, ich will nicht betatester vom Shapeshifter sein. Niemals ne neue Technoligie im ersten Jahr kaufen, das kann ins Auge gehn.



Ich denke das Risiko ist sich Canyon auch bewusst. Die Gefahr ist immer da. Ich finde es toll wie es deshalb Bionicon gemacht hat und den ersten "blind" Käufern einen satten Rabatt gewährt. 

Das für mich ebenfalls sehr interessante neue Bike von Canyon wird das neue Spectral CF mit überarbeiteter, abfahrtsorientierter Geo. Und auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter (zB das neue Commencal Meta, YT Capra, das neue Rose Uncle Jimbo, Propain Twoface..). Es wird richtig schwer da ne Entscheidung zu treffen ohne alles mal gefahren zu haben  - was leider so gut wie unmöglich ist.


----------



## RobG301 (4. August 2014)

Bin gespannt wenn die Alu-Modelle kommen und wie diese preislich positioniert sein werden!

Bionicon hat das System seit 10 Jahren, also das sollte ausgereift sein, den Rabatt gewähren Sie nur, weil man unmittelbar zahlen muss und so mittels Crowdfunding ja die Räder schon für den Hersteller bezahlt sind, da die Auslieferung, ähnlich wie bei YT dann erst in ein paar Wochen/Monaten erfolgt (Ende des Jahres).
Daher ist das gar keine so große Revolution mit dem Shapeshifter.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Das für mich ebenfalls sehr interessante neue Bike von Canyon wird das neue Spectral CF mit überarbeiteter, abfahrtsorientierter Geo. Und auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter (zB das neue Commencal Meta, YT Capra, das neue Rose Uncle Jimbo, Propain Twoface..). Es wird richtig schwer da ne Entscheidung zu treffen ohne alles mal gefahren zu haben  - was leider so gut wie unmöglich ist.



Unmöglich isses nicht, nur schwer 

Das Radon Slide Carbon 160 650B bin ich schon gfahren, fährt sich super, ende September sollten dann Capra, Jekyll und Strive folgen, an sich sollte es klappen.


----------



## potzblitzer (4. August 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Daher ist das gar keine so große Revolution mit dem Shapeshifter.



Das Prinzip nicht, aber die Umsetzung ist schon sehr bemerkenswert und durchaus "revolutionär". Das große Problem am Bionicon System war eben, dass es Komponentengebunden (war) und man deshalb sehr beschränkt war in Sachen Fahrwerk. Auch die neue Lösung ist nur ein Kompromiss. Letztendlich braucht es immer einen Umbau des Fahrwerks. Das Canyon System dagegen ist da autonom.


----------



## potzblitzer (4. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Unmöglich isses nicht, nur schwer
> 
> Das Radon Slide Carbon 160 650B bin ich schon gfahren, fährt sich super, ende September sollten dann Capra, Jekyll und Strive folgen, an sich sollte es klappen.



naja, soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe wohnst du in der Nähe von Testcentern? In meinem Fall ist das leider ganz anders, ich muss hunderte Kilometer fahren..das mach ich vielleicht ein, zwei Mal, aber nicht 5, 6 Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (4. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> naja, soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe wohnst du in der Nähe von Testcentern? In meinem Fall ist das leider ganz anders, ich muss hunderte Kilometer fahren..das mach ich vielleicht ein, zwei Mal, aber nicht 5, 6 Mal



Nope, hab nur das Glück dass in Riva anfangs des Jahres und in Brixen am Ende des Jahres jeweils ein Testivals ist 

Riva waren leider alle Capra vergriffen, Jekyll auch, hab dann n paar DH Bikes probiert und mit nem Race Strive ne kleine Tour gmacht. Da dann draufgekommen 1x11 is nix für mich bzw mein Einsatzgebiet, der neue Ergonsattel is nicht bequem, die Float geht nicht besser als die Talas, war froh die X0 Trail nimmer zu haben und der FloatX is n pervers geiler Dämpfer


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. August 2014)

Was hast du denn gegen die 2014er xo trail ?
Finde,ist ne gute bremse.


----------



## RobG301 (4. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nope, hab nur das Glück dass in Riva anfangs des Jahres und in Brixen am Ende des Jahres jeweils ein Testivals ist
> 
> Riva waren leider alle Capra vergriffen, Jekyll auch, hab dann n paar DH Bikes probiert und mit nem Race Strive ne kleine Tour gmacht. Da dann draufgekommen 1x11 is nix für mich bzw mein Einsatzgebiet, der neue Ergonsattel is nicht bequem, die Float geht nicht besser als die Talas, war froh die X0 Trail nimmer zu haben und der FloatX is n pervers geiler Dämpfer



Das Bessere ist immer der Feind des Guten!

Glücklich jener wessen Bike dann die neuen Dämpfer und Gabeln aufnehmen kann!

Das mit der XO Trail verstehe ich gut! Die Guide muss ja um Welten besser sein aber mir würde ne XT langen!


----------



## RobG301 (4. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Das Prinzip nicht, aber die Umsetzung ist schon sehr bemerkenswert und durchaus "revolutionär". Das große Problem am Bionicon System war eben, dass es Komponentengebunden (war) und man deshalb sehr beschränkt war in Sachen Fahrwerk. Auch die neue Lösung ist nur ein Kompromiss. Letztendlich braucht es immer einen Umbau des Fahrwerks. Das Canyon System dagegen ist da autonom.



Dämpfer passt doch wie beim Canyon ein ganz normaler rein! Nur die Gabel braucht halt dann die HLR Kartusche für das Bionicon-System. Würde gerne mal nen direkten Vergleich sehen.

Beim CF ist mir das Tretlager was niedrig! Aber gut, das ist ja im Trend und auch anderorts so! Wenn man nicht gerade in den Alpen fährt, fällt das auch kaum auf.

Was das Testen anderer Bikes angeht bin ich froh, dass Canyon und Radon beide ihre HQs um die Ecke haben und die XXL Radhäuser Cannondale führen, sodass ich demnächst das Jekyll fahren darf.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. August 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gegen die 2014er xo trail ?
> Finde,ist ne gute bremse.



Ich hatte mit der x0 nur probleme und die war auch total überfordert auf meinen trails.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobG301 (5. August 2014)

Schade, dass immer noch bei unter 500mm Sitzrohr Schluss ist wo selbst andere Versender jetzt deutlich größere Rahmen (oder zumindest längere die ein wenig höher sind) anbieten.


----------



## 4Stroke (5. August 2014)

Ich habe mein Strive auf 1x 10 umgebaut und suche nun nach einer günstigen funktionellen ketten Führung. Kann jemand eine empfehlen?  Oder reicht es ev schon aus die originale Rolle zu ersetzen?


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. August 2014)

Für was brauchst du da eine kettenführung ?
Ich fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren 1x10 am Strive nur mit der originalen von Canyon. 
Und das ist eig.auch keine Kefü sondern eher eine spannrolle siehe mein Album ...
Funzt 1A
Hatte noch nie einen Abwurf,und fahre fast täglich.


----------



## 4Stroke (5. August 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Für was brauchst du da eine kettenführung ?
> Ich fahre seit 1 1/2 Jahren 1x10 am Strive nur mit der originalen von Canyon.
> Und das ist eig.auch keine Kefü sondern eher eine spannrolle siehe mein Album ...
> Funzt 1A
> Hatte noch nie einen Abwurf,und fahre fast täglich.



hast recht spannrolle nennt es sich.
Habs getestet. Läuft auch so 1a. Aber spannrolle muss schon dran sonst hing die kette was tief


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. August 2014)

Sieht auch um einiges besser aus und ist leichter als eine KeFü : -)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (5. August 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Sieht auch um einiges besser aus und ist leichter als eine KeFü : -)


 Allein der Umbau hat jetzt ganze 500g Ersparnis gebracht und nie wieder chainsuck .


----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Da würd ich regelmäßig Druck machen. Freundlich aber bestimmend nachfragen. Hast du eine Zeitangabe bekommen wie lange es dauern soll seitens Canyon?





Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Zeitangabe habe ich nicht bekommen.
> Jetzt wird erstmal geprüft was defekt ist und dann bekomme ich eine Mail wie es weiter geht.
> Ende August bin ich zu einem Fahrtechnik Kurs angemeldet. Bis dahin muss das Ding laufen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!



Heute habe ich erfahren das ich vor Anfang September nicht damit rechnen soll. Ich raste langsam aus hier!!! 
Jemand ne Idee wie man da mal richtig Dampf machen kann? 
Ich wollte nächstes Jahr mindestens ein neues Bike dort kaufen. Das können die definitiv knicken! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (5. August 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Heute habe ich erfahren das ich vor Anfang September nicht damit rechnen soll. Ich raste langsam aus hier!!!
> Jemand ne Idee wie man da mal richtig Dampf machen kann?
> Ich wollte nächstes Jahr mindestens ein neues Bike dort kaufen. Das können die definitiv knicken!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!



Gute Frage...

Ist aber mal ne richtige Frechheit, nen ganzen Monat ohne Rad, das ist ordentlich neg. Werbung für den Service und auch n Grund mehr diese SunRingledinger zu meiden, waren und sind wohl immer noch schrott. 

Schau mal ob im IBC Markt noch die roten E2000 für knapp 200€ drinnen sind, ist zwar blöd da nochmal Geld reinzuspucken, aber es sind top Laufräder, ich bin mit meinen ganz zufrieden (sind die schwarzen und werden nur beim Freeriden und Park hergenommen)


----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. August 2014)

Danke für den Tipp. Aber es kann doch nicht sein das ich jetzt wieder investiere. Habe hier im örtlichen MTB laden angerufen und gefragt ob die mir die Felgen richten können und was es kostet. 
Er meinte nur ich soll das nächste Bike bei ihm kaufen. Dann hätte ich am nächsten Tag neue Räder bekommen. Er findet es einfach nur lächerlich und meinte das gerade während der Saison der Service top sein muss und nicht umgekehrt! 
Laut ihn soll ich canyon eine Frist setzten und gegebenfalls mit rechtlichen Schritten drohen. 
Mal sehen was meine Frau nachher sagt. Die wird die Geschichte morgen definitiv mit zur Arbeit nehmen, da sie beim Rechtsanwalt arbeitet. 
Ich will echt niemanden was böses aber ich kann nicht zwei Monate auf mein nagelneues Fahrrad verzichten weil die ihren hoch angepriesenen Service nicht halten können.. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (5. August 2014)

Würde auch Frist setzen und dann einfach mittels Anwalt auf Ausfall klagen, ist das einfachste. 

Hatte damals bei meiner Gabel das gleiche vor, da Canyon Italia sich über nem Monat lang nicht gmeldet hat, danach ging aber alles über Canyon Deutschland, schnell und zügig, gab sogar ne Leihgabel kostenlos damit ich den FinaleLigure Urlaub mitn Strive genießen konnte.

Achja, glaub dem Händler nicht alles, dem Kumpel wurde das gleiche versprochen beim Kauf und danach hatte er jedes mal Probleme wenns um sachen ging, die eigentlich n Garantiefall sind.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. August 2014)

Ich glaub dem Händler ja nicht direkt alles. Aber recht hat er. Sowas geht nicht. Wir werden heute abend ein Schreiben aufsetzen. Dann sollen die mir leihweise einen Laufradsatz schicken wäre ja Ok. 

Ich will doch nur Fahrrad fahren.... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Nesium (6. August 2014)

@Dennis-Fox
Ich hätte dir noch meinen alten originalen laufradsatz wo ich nur ca. 100km gefahren bin und getauscht habe gegen einen flow-ex laufradsatz. Du kannst den alten gerne haben inkl. Bereifung und Kassette. Zahlen musst du mir nur den Versand von mir aus der Schweiz zu dir nach Deutschland. Irgendwann wird der von mir sonst eh mal weggeschmissen. Ist halt auch ein sunringle, aber ohne defekt.


----------



## Jan_1968 (6. August 2014)

...also ich würde den Laufradsatz sonst nehmen, bevor er auf den Müll geht...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. August 2014)

Du bekommst pm! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2014)

Neue Reifen sind nun drauf, hab auch versucht n bissl bessere Bilder vom Lenker zu machen.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. August 2014)

Wo bekommt man für das Canyon Strive 2012-2014 das Lager mit der Bezeichnung 7902VRD?
Abgesehen bei Canyon selbst...


----------



## Jan_1968 (7. August 2014)

@4Stroke
Suche mal über Google "enduro 7902 bearing", dann findest Du Anbieter. Das "VRD" in der Bezeichnung ist unerheblich, die Lager sollten 2RS gedichtet sein, dann ist das o.k.
(sehr schnell habe ich das hier bekommen: http://www.wychbearings.co.uk/7902-2RS-MAX-Enduro.html)
Die "Enduro Max" Ausführung würde ich der "normalen" Ausführung bevorzugen, weil die Innenlagerschale nicht fest sitzt (erleichtert den Ein- und Ausbau), und die Lager eine Kugel mehr als normale haben.
...wenn ich Blödsinn erzähle, korrigiere man mich bitte!

Gruß Jan


----------



## 4Stroke (7. August 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @4Stroke
> Suche mal über Google "enduro 7902 bearing", dann findest Du Anbieter. Das "VRD" in der Bezeichnung ist unerheblich, die Lager sollten 2RS gedichtet sein, dann ist das o.k.
> (sehr schnell habe ich das hier bekommen: http://www.wychbearings.co.uk/7902-2RS-MAX-Enduro.html)
> Die "Enduro Max" Ausführung würde ich der "normalen" Ausführung bevorzugen, weil die Innenlagerschale nicht fest sitzt (erleichtert den Ein- und Ausbau), und die Lager eine Kugel mehr als normale haben.
> ...


Das Lager hat die selben Abmessungen wie das 6902. 15x28x7 wie kann das sein? Sind die baugleich?


----------



## RobG301 (7. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Neue Reifen sind nun drauf, hab auch versucht n bissl bessere Bilder vom Lenker zu machen.
> 
> ...



Schaut sehr gut aus! Bis auf die Schwalbe Reifen. Stehe halt mehr auf Contis. Aber Lenker in Verbindung mit Kashima Coating sieht farblich top aus. Und die Rahmen-Decals auch.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Schaut sehr gut aus! Bis auf die Schwalbe Reifen. Stehe halt mehr auf Contis. Aber Lenker in Verbindung mit Kashima Coating sieht farblich top aus. Und die Rahmen-Decals auch.



Danke, die Lenkerfarbe ist halt nicht ganz gleich wie das Kashima, schaut aber ganz gut aus in natura. Mit der Gabel bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, seit dem Wechsel der Talaskartusche ist die viel sensilber und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg. Was mir halt aufgefallen ist, alle zwei Wochen muss die halt ne Nacht aufm Kopf stehen, damit die immer gleich gut geht.

Reifen war ich mit den Maxxis nicht ganz zufrieden, der DHF war top, der Ardent solala, Grip war gut aber Rollwiederstand einfach zu groß. Bei Schwalbe gefällt mir der HansDampf ganz gut für hinten, guter Grip und wenig rollwiederstand, vorne wollt ich was haben wie die MuddyMary (die ich auf den DT-Swiss drauf hab), also Magic gekauft. Erste fahrt war ganz gut, nur ist die Magic halt nicht ganz so Voluminös wie die Muddy, obwohl beide 2,35" sind. Mal guggn wie es sich entwickelt, wenns nicht passt, dann kommt vorne ein FatAlbert drauf, mit dem war ich aufm Nerve immer ganz zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (7. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Danke, die Lenkerfarbe ist halt nicht ganz gleich wie das Kashima, schaut aber ganz gut aus in natura. Mit der Gabel bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, seit dem Wechsel der Talaskartusche ist die viel sensilber und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg. Was mir halt aufgefallen ist, alle zwei Wochen muss die halt ne Nacht aufm Kopf stehen, damit die immer gleich gut geht.
> 
> Reifen war ich mit den Maxxis nicht ganz zufrieden, der DHF war top, der Ardent solala, Grip war gut aber Rollwiederstand einfach zu groß. Bei Schwalbe gefällt mir der HansDampf ganz gut für hinten, guter Grip und wenig rollwiederstand, vorne wollt ich was haben wie die MuddyMary (die ich auf den DT-Swiss drauf hab), also Magic gekauft. Erste fahrt war ganz gut, nur ist die Magic halt nicht ganz so Voluminös wie die Muddy, obwohl beide 2,35" sind. Mal guggn wie es sich entwickelt, wenns nicht passt, dann kommt vorne ein FatAlbert drauf, mit dem war ich aufm Nerve immer ganz zufrieden.



Ja steht das nicht sogar in den Unterlagen zur Gabel drin? Fox setzt das ja voraus, damit die ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.

Freue mich schon die neue 36er mal im direkten Vergleich zur Pike zu fahren.

Ja ist halt, je nachdem, immer ein Kompromiss. Aber nen guten Rollwiderstand sollte er schon haben. Schwalbe nutzen sich bei mir einfach zu schnell ab.

Kannst ja mal berichten, wie sie sich dann so machen.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2014)

Ja Fox empfielt das ja mittlerweile nach jeder Ausfahrt.

Wenn der Hinterreifen eine Saison mitmacht und der Vorderreifen zwei dann bin ich schon zufrieden, die 35€ im Jahr sind schon drinnen. Mal guggn wie die sich so fahren, die Maxxis haben schon relativ lange gebraucht bis die sich runtergebraucht haben.

Fox 36 wär schon was feines, bsonders die neue, da 15mm Steckachse, dann könnt ich die DT-Swiss auch weiterverwenden, aber neu ist die zu teuer und gebraucht wirds für 26" wohl kaum geben.


----------



## Arkanum (7. August 2014)

xSpockx schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen ! Ich habe seit Mai ein Strive AL 8.0. Seit ein paar Tagen fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass sich beim kraftvollen pedalieren bergauf manchmal das Hinterrad schwammig anfühlt. Wenn ich dann nach unten gucke sehe ich auch einen deutlichen Seitenschlag im Hinterrad der sich aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder ausbalanciert hat. Komisch .... hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und evtl eine Lösung gefunden? Achja ... Mein Strive hat hinten das Sunringle Charger Expert - Laufrad und vor Kurzem ist mir eine Speiche gerissen, welche ich aber ersetzt habe.



Bei mir war gerade die Führung der Steckachse der Charger Naben gebrochen. Die Steckachse ging schwer raus und beim Abziehn vom Freilauf kam die eine Seite der Achsführung mit. In vier Tagen hatte Canyon das Ersatzteil aber geschickt ...


----------



## 4Stroke (7. August 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Das Lager hat die selben Abmessungen wie das 6902. 15x28x7 wie kann das sein? Sind die baugleich?


Ich hebt die frage zum 7902 lager nochmal hervor


----------



## RobG301 (7. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja Fox empfielt das ja mittlerweile nach jeder Ausfahrt.
> 
> Wenn der Hinterreifen eine Saison mitmacht und der Vorderreifen zwei dann bin ich schon zufrieden, die 35€ im Jahr sind schon drinnen. Mal guggn wie die sich so fahren, die Maxxis haben schon relativ lange gebraucht bis die sich runtergebraucht haben.
> 
> Fox 36 wär schon was feines, bsonders die neue, da 15mm Steckachse, dann könnt ich die DT-Swiss auch weiterverwenden, aber neu ist die zu teuer und gebraucht wirds für 26" wohl kaum geben.



Ja mal gucken ob die das bei der 36er auch noch machen.

Eine Saison wäre ja gut und das nicht die Stollen rausbrechen nach paar Monaten.

Ja das wird wohl eher nichts. Dann eher eine Pike.


----------



## Jan_1968 (7. August 2014)

@4Stroke
ich bin da nicht der Fachmann, aber die Maße der Lager sind wohl identisch, der Typ "69..." oder "79..." dürfte etwas über die Bauart aussagen (Art der Lagerschalen, Größe und Art der Kugeln, Kugeln mit/ohne Käfig usw. usw.), also werden die hier abweichen, und sind für unterschiedliche Belastungsarten ausgelegt...
...auch bitte hier korrigieren, wenn das Blödsinn ist...

Gruß Jan


----------



## 4Stroke (7. August 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @4Stroke
> ich bin da nicht der Fachmann, aber die Maße der Lager sind wohl identisch, der Typ "69..." oder "79..." dürfte etwas über die Bauart aussagen (Art der Lagerschalen, Größe und Art der Kugeln, Kugeln mit/ohne Käfig usw. usw.), also werden die hier abweichen, und sind für unterschiedliche Belastungsarten ausgelegt...
> ...auch bitte hier korrigieren, wenn das Blödsinn ist...
> 
> Gruß Jan


Wäre möglich. 
Werde wohl sicherheitshalber die 7902 bestellen.


----------



## waldi28 (7. August 2014)

Ich war heute mit der Familie in Koblenz und da sind wir mal schnell bei Canyon vorbei.
Da stehen zwei neue Strives, die man aber nicht fahren darf.
Das in blau sieht scharf aus. Bei der glänzenden Oberfläche hätte ich aber Angst, dass die schnell verkratzt.
Ansonsten muss man sagen, dass der Carbonrahmen einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck macht.


----------



## Micha382 (7. August 2014)

Kurze Frage.
Verträgt die 34er Fox Talas im Strive 5W30 beim kleinen Service?
Falls ja würde ich sie am Wochenende nämlich mal frisch befüllen ;-)

Danke und Gruss


----------



## D-charger (8. August 2014)

Du kannst auch Fritteusenöl rein kippen wenn Du nix anderes zur Verfügung hast. Vertragen kann die das, die Frage ist nur wie die Gabel sich dann anfühlt. Wenn Du mit der Performance zufrieden bist dann sollte auch exakt dasselbe   Öl wieder rein. Mit exakt meine ich auch exakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (8. August 2014)

Das bin ich eben nicht und man hört ja auch des öfteren dass zu wenig Öl drin ist ab Werk und deshalb möchte ich mal einen Ölwechsel machen.
Das 10W40 1a funktionier weiß ich und liest man ja mehrfach, die Frage ist eben ob 5W30 auch geht, weil das hätte ich im Keller ;-)


----------



## Jan_1968 (8. August 2014)

Hallo,

entgegen der vielen Angaben im Internet kann ich nicht sagen, dass sich irgend ein Öl anders (besser/schlechter) fährt als andere. Ich hatte bisher das originale Fox Öl, Bettbahnöl, Gabelöl und Motoröl in der Gabel (jedesmal auf die ultimative Empfehlung des jeweiligen Öls...) ...vielleicht bin ich auch zu unsensibel - aber ja, jedesmal nach dem frischen Service sprach die Gabel natürlich besser an als vorher, aber ansonsten macht es nach einer Weile keinen Unterschied mehr (bei mir). Wir sprechen hier doch nur von dem Öl, das die Schaumstoffringe tränkt, also rein für Schmierung und nicht Dämpfung sorgt, d.h. die Kartusche wirst Du ja nicht anrühren?
Wichtig ist eigtl. m.E. nur, dass man kein Öl verwendet, das "Gummi" quellen lässt, weil damit die Simmerringe u. andere Dichtungen beschädigt werden, und/oder durch das Quellen nicht mehr so schön gleiten, dann hätte man natürlich mindestens Perfomance Einbußen.

Kurz und knapp: 5W30 kannst Du nehmen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Micha382 (8. August 2014)

Super danke für die Antwort!
Kartusche rühre ich jetzt während der Saison nicht an, geht wirklich nur um neues Öl im Casting, alles sauber machen und Schaumstoffringe neu falls nötig.

Danke und Grüsse
Micha


----------



## RobG301 (8. August 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit der Familie in Koblenz und da sind wir mal schnell bei Canyon vorbei.
> Da stehen zwei neue Strives, die man aber nicht fahren darf.
> Das in blau sieht scharf aus. Bei der glänzenden Oberfläche hätte ich aber Angst, dass die schnell verkratzt.
> Ansonsten muss man sagen, dass der Carbonrahmen einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck macht.
> ...



Das Blau fand ich auch sehr schick, wo ich es in Willingen gesehen habe. 

Scheinbar sogar ne Warensicherung am 9.0 TEAM dran, damit keiner mit weg fährt! 

Bei mir hieß es ab August jederzeit Testfahrt möglich. Wäre ich ja tierisch enttäuscht wenn ich dann da hinkomme und "Nur angucken, nicht fahren!" höre!


----------



## 4Stroke (8. August 2014)

Wie lässt sich feststellen ob eine kassette verschlissen ist? Wenn der schalt Vorgang nicht 100 Prozent sauber ist trotz neuer Kette,  neuen außen und Innenzügen, neuem Schaltwerk,  ist dann die kassette mögliche Ursache?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. August 2014)

Vielleicht einfach das Schaltwerk auch nur schlecht eingestellt? 
Musd nicht unbedingt an der Kassette liegen 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. August 2014)

@4Stroke
In erster Linie sieht man den Verschleiß ja an den Zähnen. Wenn diese nicht mehr gut aussehen und abgenutzt sind (also nicht mehr viel Fleisch haben, oben spitz zulaufen, oder "Haifischzähne" bilden), dann ist die Kassette verschlissen (kannst Du ein Foto deiner Kassette einstellen?). Als Richtwert (bei mir) ungefähr sage ich mal, eine Kassette hält etwa 3800-4500km, sofern sie bei jedem Wetter genutzt wird (das variert natürlich je nach Einsatz/Wetter - Matsch). Solltest Du allerdings nicht regelmäßig und rechtzeitig immer die Kette wechseln, dann beschleunigt das den Verschleiß der Kassette und Kettenblätter enorm.
Deine Beschreibung "schaltet nicht 100%" lässt kaum Rückschlüsse aus der Ferne zu.
Wie ist das Schaltverhalten:
- schlecht beim Schalten in höhere Gänge
- schlecht beim Schalten in niedrigere Gänge
- schlecht beim Schalten rauf UND runter
- gleichermaßen schlecht, egal welches Kettenblatt vorne gewählt ist

Als Ursache kommen mehr Dinge in Frage: Schaltzug falsch eingestellt, Schaltwerk falsch eingestellt, Schaltauge verbogen, Kettenblatt/-blätter vorne verschlissen...

Gruß Jan


----------



## Micha382 (9. August 2014)

So gerade den Ölwechsel an meiner Talas gemacht - Aufwand knapp ne Stunde mit allem reinigen.
Total Easy kann ich nur empfehlen.
Bin gespannt wie sie nun läuft. Von Werk aus scheint aber ausreichend Öl drin gewesen zu sein


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. August 2014)

@Micha382 
Ja, den kleinen Service kann jeder hinbekommen, der handwerklich nicht komplett ungeschickt ist. Kleine Anmerkung: Wenn man die Schrauben des Castings unten wieder festzieht, dann macht es einen Unterschied, ob die Gabel dabei voll ausgezogen oder halb eingetaucht ist, weil das eingeschlossene Luftvolumen (Auswirkung Negativfederweg) dann entsprechend anders ist.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (9. August 2014)

D.h. ich sollte sie beim Festziehen der Schrauben die Gabel voll ausgezogen haben oder? 
Dann muss ich diesen Schritt noch mal kontrollieren/machen, da bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher wie das bei mir war.


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. August 2014)

...bevor Du das machst, kontrolliere mal: Entlaste die Gabel (Rad freishängend). Kannst Du das Rad jetzt noch weiter nach unten ziehen, d.h. die Gabel obwohl sie frei hängt weiter auseinander ziehen? Wenn ja - dann hast Du "Unterdruck" im Casting.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Micha382 (9. August 2014)

Ok d.h. erstmal keine Luft ablassen, Rad in den Montageständer hängen und versuchen die Gabel samt Rad Richtung Boden zu ziehen. Falls das nicht geht alles gut, ansonsten Luft raus, dann rumdrehen, Schrauben nochmals lösen und dann im maximal auseinander gezogenen Zustand noch einmal zusammenschrauben.
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## valmal86 (12. August 2014)

Hallo Striver,

ich habe mittlerweile leider kein Strive mehr. Wollte euch nur sagen warum und vielleicht wollt ihrs ja bei euch auch überprüfen.

Mein erster Rahmen (ESX mit Carbon Sitzstreben) wurde getauscht weil der Hinterbau verzogen war. Da war ich laut anderen hier im Forum nicht der einzige. Bemerkt hab ichs da das Rad nicht mittig zum Sitzrohr im Rahmen war und somit das Hinterrad nicht in der Spur zum Vorderrad im Rahmen saß. Merkte man auch daran, dass das Rad immer in eine Richtung zog sobald man mit dem Lenker nicht gegen steuerte.

Der Austausch Rahmen (AL 2013/14) musste dann wegen Rissen in der hinteren Bremsaufnahme reklamiert werden. Ich bemerkte die Risse von außen. Gut sichtbar wurden sie aber erst als ich bei ausgebauter Bremse von oben aufs Gewinde geschaut habe. Laut Canyon ists ein Einzelfall, aber sagen wollt ichs euch trotzdem weil ich mich auch immer über Infos aus dem Forum gefreut habe.

Wenn ihr detailiertere Auskunft wollt könnt ihr euch auch gerne per PN melden.

Greets
ValMal


----------



## rico09 (13. August 2014)

Grüß euch Leute hab vor einer Woche einen Dämpferservice und Gabeltausch durchgeführt. 
Beim Dämpferservice hab ich zusätzlich noch einen Volumespacer mittel reinmontiert.
Der Unterschied, mMn einfach nur riesig. Der Dämpfer ist am Anfang schön sensibel, 
zum Ende hin wird er schön Progressiv.  Beim Hometrail ist ein kleiner Drop vorhanden.
Früher ohne den Spacer, rauschte dieser komplett durch. Ab und zu mit Durchschlag . Doch 
jetzt hab ich immer noch ein wenig Hub für Gröberes . Perfect !!
Zur Federgabel eine Lyrik RC2 DH SoloAir 170 mm Federweg. Für die Bergauffahrt  hm nja
gibts besseres . Doch man kommt so oder so auf den Berg also, erübrigt sich diese Diskussion für mich.
Der Downhill, wie ich es gerne sage: ,, PIPI fein  !!'' Mittlerweile wird die Lyrik immer sensibler und spricht mit
jeder Fahrt mehr, besser an. 
Also wer noch Probleme mit einem zu Degressiven Hinterbau hat und ein Fox
Float eingebaut ist, mal wieder Service durchführen und eventuell einen Spacer reinhaun .
Ich hoffe das dieser Beitrag ein bisschen hilft. Wenn nicht, dann Ignoriert ihn einfach und ich
entschuldige mich dafür, eure wertvolle Zeit gestohlen zu haben.(;

Wer will kann sich noch ein kurzes Video von mir ansehen. Einfach den Link anklicken http://videos.mtb-news.de/37306

Wie immer schöne Grüße aus dem schönen
Osttirol 
Get on your damn Bike and ROCK THE TRAILS 
aja wer Bilder von der Lyrik und Bike sehen will einfach mal in meinen Kanal reinklicken.


----------



## RobG301 (13. August 2014)

rico09 schrieb:


> Grüß euch Leute hab vor einer Woche einen Dämpferservice und Gabeltausch durchgeführt.
> 
> ...
> 
> aja wer Bilder von der Lyrik und Bike sehen will einfach mal in meinen Kanal reinklicken.



Sehr schönes Video!

Schaut ja nach geilen Trails aus!

Lyrik ist neben der Pike auch meine Lieblingsgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (13. August 2014)

rico09 schrieb:


> Wer will kann sich noch ein kurzes Video von mir ansehen. Einfach den Link anklicken


Werd ich glatt neidisch  Ist das Dein Hometrail?


----------



## rico09 (13. August 2014)

Dank euch  
Nope :/ da hab ich eine kleine Tour auf die Roaneralm gemacht und die liegt auf gut 1800hm.
Aber der 2. Hometrail liegt dann unterhalb der Schönen Aussicht. Also genau nachdem das Video endet.
Hab diesen Teil rausgeschnitten da ich ein paar mal stehen bleiben musste. Die Kräfte waren einfach am
Ende . Also wenn das Wetter wieder mal mitspielt, mach ich mal ein neues Video vom 2. Hometrail wie ich 
diesen komplett fahre.


----------



## Jan_1968 (14. August 2014)

@rico09 
welches Baujahr war deine Fox, und kannst Du grob mal eine Beschreibung abgeben zum Fahrverhalten "Fox 34 vs. Lyrik" (natürklich wenn es geht für alle Lebenslagen)? Das würde mich sehr interessieren.

Gruß Jan


----------



## tane (14. August 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wie lässt sich feststellen ob eine kassette verschlissen ist? Wenn der schalt Vorgang nicht 100 Prozent sauber ist trotz neuer Kette,  neuen außen und Innenzügen, neuem Schaltwerk,  ist dann die kassette mögliche Ursache?


wenn die neue kette unter last springt - dann muss die kasette weg


----------



## 4Stroke (14. August 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @rico09
> welches Baujahr war deine Fox, und kannst Du grob mal eine Beschreibung abgeben zum Fahrverhalten "Fox 34 vs. Lyrik" (natürklich wenn es geht für alle Lebenslagen)? Das würde mich sehr interessieren.
> 
> Gruß Jan



Würde die Lyrik als feinfühliger beschreiben, geht wie Butter.
Die einstellbare Lowspeeddruckstufe möchte ich je nach Strecke auch nicht missen.


----------



## 4Stroke (14. August 2014)

rico09 schrieb:


> Grüß euch Leute hab vor einer Woche einen Dämpferservice und Gabeltausch durchgeführt.
> Beim Dämpferservice hab ich zusätzlich noch einen Volumespacer mittel reinmontiert.
> Der Unterschied, mMn einfach nur riesig. Der Dämpfer ist am Anfang schön sensibel,
> zum Ende hin wird er schön Progressiv.  Beim Hometrail ist ein kleiner Drop vorhanden.
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen.
Mit einem Volumenspacer geht auch der FOX im Strive 1a.
Jedoch eher interessant für die schwereren Fahrer.


----------



## rico09 (14. August 2014)

@tane 
Ich hatte die 36 Fox R 2012 mit Absenkung. Der Haupsächliche unterschied ist das wegtauchen bei nicht so gewünschten Stellen.
Das merke ich vorallem auf dem Hometrail da sind ab und zu Passagen dabei wo die Fox einfach wegtauchte
und der Sturz dann immer näher kam. Die zusätzlichen Einstellmöglichkeiten wie High- und Lowspeed Compression vermisste ich 
bei der Fox auch.

@4Stroke 
schweren Fahrern oder Leuten wie mich die mit 1,98 einen recht großen Hebel erzeugen. (;


----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen.
> Mit einem Volumenspacer geht auch der FOX im Strive 1a.
> Jedoch eher interessant für die schwereren Fahrer.



Ich komm grad mal auf 65kg fahrfertig und hab im Float CTD den größten Spacer reingemacht, seitdem fährt es sich 1A


----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2014)

Heute mal das 3 stündige Schönwetterfenster ausgenutzt, zur Tür raus, ca 350Hm hochgekurbelt und dann 1150Tm Trail runtergeballert


----------



## 4Stroke (14. August 2014)

Mal was aktuelles, bisheriger Umbau:
- Lyrik 
- DHX 5.0
- Umbau auf 1x10
- tubeless


 

 

Felgendekor entfernen (ja/nein)  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (14. August 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Mal was aktuelles, bisheriger Umbau:
> - Lyrik
> - DHX 5.0
> - Umbau auf 1x10
> ...


NICE! Aber, bevor es Dir die Kette von oben zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe reinzieht, meinst, es wäre nicht sinnig die »chain suck fin, E78-11« zu montieren? MMn könnte das beim 1x10 Umbau kritisch werden, und bevor Du Dich ärgerst…


----------



## 4Stroke (14. August 2014)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> NICE! Aber, bevor es Dir die Kette von oben zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe reinzieht, meinst, es wäre nicht sinnig die »chain suck fin, E78-11« zu montieren? MMn könnte das beim 1x10 Umbau kritisch werden, und bevor Du Dich ärgerst…



Das passt, nie was passiert.


----------



## Micha382 (14. August 2014)

Japp, weg mit dem Felgendekor


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. August 2014)

Eher weg mit den Felgen... Kann ich nur empfehlen... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2014)

Würd ich auch gleich mal austauschen gegen was ordentliches.

@Dennis haste deine wieder?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. August 2014)

Nee.. Aber heute meinen Ersatz bekommen den ich von Nesium geschenkt bekommen habe. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2014)

Fein fein, dann kannste ja wieder Trails ballern


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. August 2014)

Aber sowas von! 
Wird wohl aber erst morgen. Bin alleine auf der Arbeit heute schon 10mal irgendwo gegen gerannt. Glaub das ist ein Zeichen das ich es heute locker angehen lasse.  

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## kipferl (14. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> ca 350Hm hochgekurbelt und dann 1150Tm Trail runtergeballert



Holy Trail?? Bei mir sind Hm und Tm irgendwie immer ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2014)

kipferl schrieb:


> Holy Trail?? Bei mir sind Hm und Tm irgendwie immer ähnlich



Nope, einer von vielen Trails die runtergehn. Normalerweise sind bei mir HM und Tm auch gleich, aber ab und zu gönnt man sich auch was, wenn mans schon vor der Haustür hat


----------



## 4Stroke (14. August 2014)

Ich hatte nie Probleme  mit dem LRS.  
Es hat nicht jeder die hier im forum beschriebenen Probleme mit den laufradern. 



Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Eher weg mit den Felgen... Kann ich nur empfehlen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## kipferl (14. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nope, einer von vielen Trails die runtergehn. Normalerweise sind bei mir HM und Tm auch gleich, aber ab und zu gönnt man sich auch was, wenn mans schon vor der Haustür hat



Kenne das Vergnügen wenn man etliche zur Auswahl hat. 

Damits nicht zu offtopic wird: mein Hobel (Bild dürfte im Frühling, Anfang Sommer dieses Jahres entstanden sein)


----------



## OliverKaa (15. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nope, einer von vielen Trails die runtergehn. Normalerweise sind bei mir HM und Tm auch gleich, aber ab und zu gönnt man sich auch was, wenn mans schon vor der Haustür hat


Gibts auch eine Jahreskarte fürs Bikal?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. August 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Gibts auch eine Jahreskarte fürs Bikal?



Nope, aber Seilbahn Ritten und Jenesien gehören zum öffentlichen Nahverkehr, da zahlt man nicht all zu viel fürs hochfahren als Einheimischer.


----------



## potzblitzer (15. August 2014)

So, ich poste noch ein letztes Mal meins - denn ich trenne mich schweren Herzens 

Aber die Verlockungen eines neuen Trail Bikes sind einfach zu groß 

Wer mag, kann sichs hier anschauen und kaufen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/436689-canyon-strive-custom-top-parts-und-neues-fahrwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (15. August 2014)

Warum? Ist doch so ein schönes Bike??? 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## potzblitzer (16. August 2014)

Sagen wir mal so: das Strive war schon ein tolles Bike aber ich hab ein für mich und meine Bedürfnisse noch besseres gefunden  Ein flinkes und verspieltes Trailbike, was sich bergab sogar noch potenter wie das Strive anfühlt aber bergauf deutlich besser geht und 2kg weniger wiegt.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (16. August 2014)

Immer diese Geheimnisse 
Was ist es? 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Nesium (16. August 2014)

Ein Slide 160er gekauft 
Ein tolles Bike!


----------



## potzblitzer (16. August 2014)

Nein habe noch kein neues, wird aber sehr wahrscheinlich ein Devinci Troy Carbon.


----------



## Nesium (16. August 2014)

Ich habe mir aus dem selben Grund das Radon Slide 8.0SE gekauft, ein wirklich super Teil und seither steht das Strive fast nur noch rum.
Aber hänge immer noch irgenwie am Strive und brachte es noch nicht übers Herz es zu verkaufen.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. August 2014)

Bei den ganzen bikes die ich bisher getestet hab, is das slibe 160 carbon das einzige was ans strive rankommt. Klettert auch gut und bergab isses richtig verspielt. Im september wird dann mal das neue strive rangenommen, mal guggn wie sich die kiste fährt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nesium (16. August 2014)

Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht wirklich was ich von dem Shape-Shifter halten soll, wohl auch viel Propaganda dahinter, kann mir nicht
vorstellen dass das jetzt so das überding sein soll. Haben schon viele ähnliches probiert und wieder fallen gelassen. Oder sind die Canyon-Enduro-Jungs jetzt Seriensieger deswegen und der Rest hat keine Chance?


----------



## potzblitzer (16. August 2014)

Das neue Strive interessiert mich auch, allerdings ist es für meinen Bedarf etwas zu sehr auf Bergab ausgerichtet. Shapeshifter schön und gut aber blind Kauf ich das sicher nicht. Wohne weit Weg von Koblenz und muss auch sagen mir ist ein sympathischer und kompetenter Händler vor Ort viel Wert. Und da ich den Decinci Deutschland Vertrieb quasi hier vor der Türe hab kann ich die Bikes testen und bei Problemen bekomme ich sofort unkompliziert Hilfe. Und bei aller Liebe zum Strive - aber der Hinterbau kommt mit dem Split Pivot Hinterbau vom Troy einfach nicht mit


----------



## Boardi05 (16. August 2014)

Shapeshifter find ich jetzt auch nicht so interessant, auch die Preise sind ganz schön gesalzen, das 8.0 fin ich jetzt an sich am interessantesten, is aber so knapp 200-300€ zu teuer. 

Mal hoffen ich bekomm dann ende September eins, dann wird auf bekanntem Trail probiert, dann hab ich n verlgeich zu den anderen Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (16. August 2014)

Das 8.0 find auch noch am "besten". Aber wie gesagt, ohne Probesitzen oder besser Probefahrt kauf ich mir kein Bike mehr. Popometer is einfach ultra wichtig.


----------



## Blue729 (16. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Shapeshifter find ich jetzt auch nicht so interessant, auch die Preise sind ganz schön gesalzen, das 8.0 fin ich jetzt an sich am interessantesten, is aber so knapp 200-300€ zu teuer.
> 
> Mal hoffen ich bekomm dann ende September eins, dann wird auf bekanntem Trail probiert, dann hab ich n verlgeich zu den anderen Bikes.


ihr meint die preise des cf oder hat wer die Alu Preise?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (16. August 2014)

All gibts doch noch gar nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (16. August 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> ihr meint die preise des cf oder hat wer die Alu Preise?



CF Preise



Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> All gibts doch noch gar nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!



Kommen auch drei Modelle, werden zur Eurobike vorgestellt.


----------



## Boardi05 (17. August 2014)

finde das Strive 







Endlich, 1 Tag schönwetter  Gleich mal die große Hausrunde gmacht


----------



## swindle (19. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Kommen auch drei Modelle, werden zur Eurobike vorgestellt.



ist das ne Tatsache?  Die würden dann wsl preislich auch hoffentlich sehr viel günstiger sein?


----------



## Boardi05 (19. August 2014)

swindle schrieb:


> ist das ne Tatsache?  Die würden dann wsl preislich auch hoffentlich sehr viel günstiger sein?



Ja, verschiedene Bike-Bravos haben es bestätigt und auf de Facebookseite von Canyon Italia ist ein Strive AL mit Shapeshifter zu sehen. In der Bike 09/14 steht, drei Modelle, auf deren Homepage vier Modelle.


----------



## rico09 (20. August 2014)

Mal was anderes außer Diskussion (;


----------



## swindle (21. August 2014)

Hab n bissl gegoogelt und bin auf das hier gestoßen:

http://www.mtb-check.com/new-canyon-strive-al/

schaut doch ganz nett aus  

was ich allerdings seltsam finde: auf dem bild (am Steuerrohr) sind Löcher für innenverlegte Leitungen im Rahmen vorhanden, werden aber nicht genutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (21. August 2014)

Das ist für den umwerfer Zug. Wird bei 1x11 wie auf dem Bild zu sehen nicht genutzt daher bleibt er frei.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. August 2014)

swindle schrieb:


> Hab n bissl gegoogelt und bin auf das hier gestoßen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-check.com/new-canyon-strive-al/
> 
> ...



Das nicht genutzte ist für den umwerfer, der fällt aber bei 1x11 ja weg


----------



## swindle (21. August 2014)

ah, alles klar! danke für die Infos. Wie ist die Politik von Canyon, wann "releasen" die Ihre neuen Bikes? Das AL wird wohl zur Eurobike vorgestellt, oder?


----------



## potzblitzer (21. August 2014)

Bestellbar sobald die HP aktualisiert worden ist (im Laufe Oktober). Auslieferung je nachdem zwischen Nov-März.


----------



## Blue729 (21. August 2014)

Bei all dem Shape Shifter hype

Warum verbaut canyon den Dämpfer  nicht schwimmend  im Rahmen?  Welchen Vorteil bietet es so außer  das es kosten  spart? 
Da hat die Konkurrenz  wie propain und trek ja quasi die Nase vorn.


----------



## Thiel (22. August 2014)

Welchen Vorteil bietet denn ein schwimmend gelagerter Dämpfer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kipferl (22. August 2014)

würde ich auch gerne wissen...


----------



## Blue729 (22. August 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil bietet denn ein schwimmend gelagerter Dämpfer ?


Antriebsneutralität zb


----------



## netsetter (24. August 2014)

So mein Strive ist wieder da!!!!! Nach fast 4 Monaten warten auf die Gabel. Leider ist die falsche Sattelstütze verbaut, die Leitung wird unten extrem geknickt, wenn ich bis Anschlag absenke macht die Leitung ein S......wurde auch auf Garantie getauscht....leider erst jetzt bemerkt dass die nicht passt.....

Frage: Welche Schaftlänge ist bei der Rahmengrösse S (2014er Modell) verbaut? Jetzt steckt eine 420er drin was definitiv NICHT geht, aber 380 oder 355? Weiß leider nicht mehr was original verbaut war, wenn ich messe würde ich sagen die 355er.....


Vielen Dank für die Info, sollte morgen gleich reklamieren damit die richtige Stütze bestellt wird.


----------



## sirios (24. August 2014)

Da passiert wie immer nur Blödsinn bei denen. Frag mich echt wann die nen gescheiten Service auf die Reihe bekommen...?!


----------



## netsetter (24. August 2014)

Ausnahmsweise war nicht Canyon schuld....hat ein Shop in meiner Nähe organisiert, erst kam eine Stütze mit außen verlegter Leitung, und jetzt die falsche Länge, naja hätte eigentlich beim Einbau auffallen sollen..so schaut die Leitung aus....Sattelstütze ca 3cm aus Rahmen raus, ganz runter geht nicht mehr :-(


----------



## sirios (24. August 2014)

Ach so! Na dann . Ich nehme alles zurück hehe


----------



## netsetter (24. August 2014)

.....die richtige Länge weißt ned zufällig? Muß ich morgen sofort reklamieren.....


----------



## Schoppaaa (24. August 2014)

Hey Leute,
Wollte für mein 2011er Strive  mal hinten ne neue Schaltung bestellen, weil ich mit der deore xt super unzufrieden bin.
Daher stelle ich mir jetzt die Frage ob es reicht einfach nen neuen trigger und ein Schaltwerk zu holen und gut is?
Hab derzeit die SRAM x9 ins Auge gefasst, was haltet ihr davon?
Vorne wollte ich wahrscheinlich die deore lassen, weil die da funktioniert.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Der_Graue (24. August 2014)

Shimano läßt sich mit SRAM nicht kombinieren, entweder alles Shimano oder SRAM.


----------



## swindle (27. August 2014)

hey ho. 

mal n kleiner blick in die glaskugel: in welchem bereich wird sich das AL strive wohl kostentechnisch einfinden? also mal die "billigste" variante? um die 2700 schätzungsweise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. August 2014)

Denke billiger. Das 2014er model gab es ja ab knapp 2000. Wenn jetzt noch der shape shifter dabei ist denke ich mal das es ab 2200€ los geht. 
Aber reine Vermutung 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## swindle (27. August 2014)

würde ich ja nicht nein sagen  ausstattung bzw ausführungen wsl parallel zur CF version schätze ich? oh mann...ich kanns nicht erwarten bis die des teil endlich mal onlinstellen oder vorstellen  ich will das jetzt haben.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2014)

Hier mal n Bild vom Alu, sollte modell 7.0 sein.


----------



## swindle (27. August 2014)

Mit meinem unwissenden Auge schaut es für mich etwas aus wie das 8er CF, also von der Austattung her. Abgesehen von der KeFü. Gefällt mir aber schon mal seeehr gut


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2014)

swindle schrieb:


> Mit meinem unwissenden Auge schaut es für mich etwas aus wie das 8er CF, also von der Austattung her. Abgesehen von der KeFü. Gefällt mir aber schon mal seeehr gut



Nene, is das Alu, sieht man an den Nähten, zudem hat da CF die DT Swiss Räder, da sind die Mavic verbaut. Ist das Strive AL 8.0 normal, auch wenn am boden Race steht, denn die Race haben ja alle 1x11. Also auch am Stand ist nicht alles richtig beschriftet.

Die Kefü gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, da hab ich lieber eine am Tretlager.


----------



## swindle (27. August 2014)

äh meinte vom Rahmen mal abgesehen. aber ich merk schon, du kennst dich da schon besser aus  danke für die info!


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2014)

Hier kannste schon mal die Ausstattungen lesen

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/download/CAN_ProduktFlyer_DE.pdf


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. August 2014)

Die Kettenführung sieht sogar Banane aus... 
Aber schon irgendwie Panne das jeder Rahmen jetzt gleich aussieht bei Canyon oder? 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2014)

Mal guggn welche Farbvarianten rauskommen, aber rein vom Design gefällt mir die KeFü nicht, aber auch die Leitungen, die hättnse alle intern verlegen können, erst recht die vom Shapeshifter.

Das alte Strive war halt schon was bsonderes vom Design her, gibt ja nicht so viele Räder die so aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (27. August 2014)

Deswegen behalte ich auch mein Strive !
Ist bis dato die beste Allroundmaschiene die ich je hatte !!!


----------



## hans7 (28. August 2014)

Yup ich bin, wenn ich so mein Strive von letztem Jahr ansehe, zufrieden das ich es gekauft habe.
A) Das Design hebt sich von allen anderen Rädern ab
B) benötige ich den ShapeShifter überhaupt nicht. (Zudem wieder ein Teil mehr was defekt gehen kann)
C) ist es einfach ein geiles Rad


----------



## mic15 (28. August 2014)

Servus,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich mit meinen 186cm bei SL 91cm wohl ein Strive AL in M fahren kann? Hat jemand vergleichbare Erfahrungen?

Besten Dank


----------



## Micha382 (28. August 2014)

Hast du die Geo-Daten?
Wenn der Reach um die 440 ist würde ich sagen es müsse gehen. Ich fahr das alte Strive bei 1,83 in M mit nem Reach von 418 glaub ich. Am besten aber mal probesitzen.


----------



## mic15 (28. August 2014)

Gibt keine Geodaten (kein AL mehr im regelären Verkauf), auf der Schweizer Canyon Seite steht zum AL jedoch 415mm. AFAIK gleicher Rahmen nur ohne Markenlogo.
--> 415 zu kurz, oder?


----------



## Nesium (28. August 2014)

Ich bin 187 SL 89 fahre ein L und für mein Geschmack wäre das M definitiv zu klein gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mic15 (28. August 2014)

Ok, danke dann.

Da es ja keine Strive AL mehr gibt und ich nicht Probefahrer vom shapeshifter sein möchte: welches Konkurrenzprodukt kommt am ehesten ans Strive 'ran?


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. August 2014)

Nimm lieber L !!!


----------



## Nesium (28. August 2014)

Radon Slide


----------



## mic15 (28. August 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Radon Slide



Habe das E2 hier stehen. Bin mir aber sehr unschlüssig, wegen der fehlenden 10mm Federweg hinten. Habe Sorge, dass ich den Kauf bereue. Wollte eigentlich von Beginn an ein Strive - jetzt hatte ich die Kohle - kein Strive mehr.


----------



## sirios (28. August 2014)

Kauf lieber ein richtiges Enduro


----------



## Micha382 (28. August 2014)

Beim alten Strive definitiv ein L!


----------



## Nesium (28. August 2014)

Habe das Carbon 8.0 SE 160 finde das teil echt geil


----------



## mic15 (28. August 2014)

Bei meiner Fahrweise würde ich mir aber kein Carbonrad kaufen


----------



## 21XC12 (28. August 2014)

mic15 schrieb:


> Ok, danke dann.
> 
> Da es ja keine Strive AL mehr gibt und ich nicht Probefahrer vom shapeshifter sein möchte: welches Konkurrenzprodukt kommt am ehesten ans Strive 'ran?


Schau dir mal das Tyee von Propain an!


----------



## ticris (28. August 2014)

Vielleicht wäre das was für dich?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-8.0-se-128911

Sicherlich eine Nummer über dem Strive, aber bergab ist das Grinsen deutlich breiter als bei meinem geliebten 2011er Strive und bergauf läuft es dem Strive auch technisch davon, es will eben nur ein bisschen mehr Gewicht bewegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (28. August 2014)

Carbon hält mehr aus als Alu.


----------



## Der_Graue (29. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Carbon hält mehr aus als Alu.


Das stimmt, ist aber Schlagempfindler


----------



## RobG301 (29. August 2014)

Definitiv ein L dann!

Bilder vom neuen AL lassen ja hoffen. Mal sehen wie die Preise aussehen. Wenns bei 2000,- schon losgeht wäre sicher den Meisten eine Freude gemacht.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das was für dich?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-8.0-se-128911
> 
> Sicherlich eine Nummer über dem Strive, aber bergab ist das Grinsen deutlich breiter als bei meinem geliebten 2011er Strive und bergauf läuft es dem Strive auch technisch davon, es will eben nur ein bisschen mehr Gewicht bewegt werden.



Bei mir war dem leider nicht so, bin aber auch froh drum bzw. der Geldbeutel. Bergauf geht es sehr gut, gleich gut wenn nicht sogar n ticken besser als das Strive, bergab dann wars irgendwie total langweilig, k.a. wieso, aber das Strive is verspielter und wendiger, so meine Erfahrung.

Als Konkurennten vom Strive sehe ich auch, das Propain Tyee, das Radon Swoop und das Radon Slide 160 Carbon, kommen vom Preis auch hin.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2014)

'Strive AL 2500€ bis 3300€


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. August 2014)

Würde dir auch zum Tyee raten! Das darfst du sogar offiziell im Park fahren, kannst es individuell kombinieren lassen und hast sehr guten Service. Fahren lässt es sich sowieso spitze.


----------



## freeridefritz (29. August 2014)

Mal ne doofe Frage, ist das jetzt neue Strive AL 27,5 oder 26 Zoll ...?? Find nirgends die Angaben dazu ..


----------



## ticris (29. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> bergab dann wars irgendwie total langweilig, k.a. wieso, aber das Strive is verspielter und wendiger, so meine Erfahrung.
> .



Langweilig finde ich das Swoop zwar nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, aber dass das Strive verspielter und etwas wendiger ist sehe ich genau so. Das Swoop ist doch mehr Freerider als Enduro.


----------



## OliverKaa (29. August 2014)

SC Nomad, Transition Covert oder hat ein gebrauchtes Strive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Vierling (29. August 2014)

Kann mich nicht zwischen dem normalen Strive AL 7.0 und dem 7.0 race entscheiden... 

Was haltet ihr von den beiden und was ist euer Favorit?

Pro 7.0 race-> Gewicht, 4-Kolben-Bremse, 1 Ritzel vorne(find ich irgendwie besser), Dämpfer?

Pro 7.0-> Gabel?, Laufräder? Optik


----------



## potzblitzer (29. August 2014)

Ganz klar 7.0 race. Allein schon wegen RS Fahrwerk. Und Ausstattung ist für den Preis absolut Top. Mich würd nur das Gewicht stören beim Strive AL. Bin da empfindlich geworden seit ich mal n Carbon Allmountain probe gerollt bin


----------



## sirios (29. August 2014)

Ich mag lieber etwas mehr Gewicht als weniger Haltbarkeit. Bei carbonrahmen ist Canyon ja auch nicht sonderlich berühmt was da die Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit angeht! Mal sehen wie lange der shape shifter gehypt wird... Vermutlich bis zur ersten großen Ausfallserie


----------



## potzblitzer (29. August 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich mag lieber etwas mehr Gewicht als weniger Haltbarkeit. Bei carbonrahmen ist Canyon ja auch nicht sonderlich berühmt



Ich hol mir auch kein Canyon. Carbon is auch nicht gleich Carbon, da gibt es schon deutliche Unterschiede bei den Herstellern...Ich seh das schon grundsätzlich genauso wie du, es muss haltbar sein. Aber wenn du mal deine üblichen Hometrails mit nem 12 Kilo Carbongeschoss gefahren bist, was in Sachen Perfomance bergab ein Strive mal locker in die Tasche steckt, willst eben nix anderes mehr 

Für den Park kommt dann eh noch ein Dickes her


----------



## sirios (29. August 2014)

Ein Nomad Carbon ist natürlich ein geiles Geschoss wenn du auf sowas anspielst. Das Strive bergab in die Tasche zu stecken ist aber sicherlich keine Kunst. Das können sehr viele Enduros am Markt!


----------



## potzblitzer (29. August 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Das Strive bergab in die Tasche zu stecken ist aber sicherlich keine Kunst. Das können sehr viele Enduros am Markt!



Ja das stimmt schon. Das Konzept ist einfach mittlerweile überholt. Aber es hat mir gute Dienste geleistet die letzten beiden Jahre. Will es auch nicht schlechter reden als es ist. Es kommt halt immer auch auf die Bedürfnisse an. Es gibt mittlerweile so viele so gute Bikes, da fällt es schwer das für sich "Richtige" rauszufiltern. 

Ich persönlich würde mir deshalb nie mehr ein Bike kaufen, was ich nicht vorher testen konnte, ob es meinen persönlichen Vorlieben entspricht. Dafür steckt einfach zuviel Geld dahinter. Und mit testen meine ich nicht auf dem Parkplatz rumrollen. Am besten ist es auf den eigenen bekannten Trails zu testen, weil man da sofort spürt wo die Unterschiede liege, man kennt ja seine Trails in und auswendig.  Alles testen geht leider nicht, aber wenn man mal einiges durchprobiert kriegt man schon so ein Gefühl was man gut findet, und was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Vierling (29. August 2014)

Also ich hatte den Tag über doch ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich doch denke, dass das 7.0 race besser passt.
Habe es jetzt in M und L bestellt, da ich nicht weiß was besser passt.
Bei der normalen Variante war klar, dass es bei 1,82m und 0,85m SL L sein sollte, beim race bin ich mir da nicht so sicher...


----------



## help (29. August 2014)

Ich denke da ist M super. L hat 468mm Reach, das wär mMn. zuviel.


----------



## T-Vierling (29. August 2014)

Das denke ich ja auch, die Canyon-Mitarbeiter raten mir aber immer zu L....


----------



## MTB-Max (29. August 2014)

Zu welcher Grösse würdet ihr denn bei 1,72m uns 82cm SL raten bei den Race-Modellen? S oder doch lieber M?


----------



## T-Vierling (30. August 2014)

Eher zu S.
Du hast für Deine geringe Größe eine relativ hohe SL, das machts nicht so einfach...

Ich tendiere bei 1,82m und 85er SL zu M.


----------



## Toni ES5 (30. August 2014)

Hallo,
wollte mir dieses Jahr eigentlich ein neues Strive AL zulegen, nachdem mein aktuelles Strive ES8 von 2012 jetzt die 3 Saison hervorragende Dienste geleistet hat. Nach etlichen Alpentouren und Tagelangen Bikeparkeinsetzen von Saalbach bis Livigno war klar, dass es genau wieder so ein handlicher Allrounder werden soll. Ein Bike für alles halt, einziger Wunsch ist etwas weniger Gewicht.
Genau da kann das neue Strive AL leider aber überhaupt nicht punkten, das AL 7 ist mit 14,4 KG angegeben, in Größe L mit Pedalen bin ich da bei deutlich über 15 Kg. Die Race Modelle sind aufgrund des fehlenden umwerfer etwas leichter. 1X11 habe ich aber ausprobiert, ist für mich aber unbrauchbar. Die Geo der Racemodelle ist wohl auch zum größten Teil zum bergabbolzen gemacht also nichts mit verspieltheit auf Singltrails.
Was denkt Ihr ? Ich denke da kann man sein "altes" Strive doch erst mal weiterfahren und sich in Ruhe umschauen und vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Modell ohne Shapeshifter um die 13 Kg als AL Modell.


----------



## potzblitzer (30. August 2014)

Muss es zwingend ein Canyon sein? Wenn ja dann würd ich mir das Spectral EX anschauen..ich denke das kommt deinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nahe. 

Ansonsten gilt: andere Mütter Haben auch schöne Töchter


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2014)

Wenn du mitn steive noch zufrieden bist, fahr es weiter. So mach ichs auch, wollte zwar auch auf den 650b zug aufsteigen, das lass ich jetzt aber mal sein. Von Am bis leichtn parkeinsatz macht das strive alles mit, auch ohne 650b.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirios (30. August 2014)

Hab 650b ausprobiert und merk da absolut keinen Unterschied. Ich für meinen Teil sehe das als Geldmacherei .


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2014)

Sehe es auch als geldmacherei, die entwicklung steckte wohl fest be schaltung und bremsen, dann muss was anderes her.

Ich bin nur ein 2013er cagua und das slide 160 als 650b gfahren, slide super, cagua supergau.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni ES5 (30. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Muss es zwingend ein Canyon sein? Wenn ja dann würd ich mir das Spectral EX anschauen..ich denke das kommt deinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nahe.
> 
> Ansonsten gilt: andere Mütter Haben auch schöne Töchter



Das mit den Müttern und Töchtern sehe ich grundsätzlich genau so, fahre aber seit vielen Jahren Bikes von Canyon und habe nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Spectral bin ich auch schon gefahren, ist ein klasse Bike aber mit 140 mm Federweg eher Allmountain als Enduro. Mein jetziges Strive ist halt überall einsetzbar, habe gerade eine 4 Tage Dolomitentour hintermir im Anschluss gleich eine Woche Salbach und weiter eine Woche Livigno mit Touren und natürlich Bikepark. Das alles mit einem Bike, ich denke das neue Strive AL steht dem alten in nichts nach, hat aber durch das höhere Gewicht deutlich an Allroundeigenschaften verloren. Vielleicht muss ich aber demnächst zwei Räder dabei haben, ein 29 Spectral AL für die Touren und ein YT Capra als potentes Enduro für den Park.


----------



## Living (30. August 2014)

Kurze Frage an das Canyon Lager, bin für ein Strive 2015 im rennen und Frage mich ob ich ab Werk auch einen anderen LRS wählen kann?

Danke


----------



## hans7 (30. August 2014)

Leider nein, individuelle Komponenten funktionieren bei Canyon nicht.


----------



## Living (30. August 2014)

Schade, und nur einen Rahmen bekommt man auch nicht?


----------



## hans7 (30. August 2014)

Ich glaube Rahmen bekommst du schon, kann es jetzt aber nicht 100%ig sagen. Allerdings kaufst dir dann lieber das Komplettrad und verkaufst die Komponenten ;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2014)

Living schrieb:


> Schade, und nur einen Rahmen bekommt man auch nicht?



Den Carbon ja, der is auch auf der Homepage, vom alu ist noch nix zu sehen


----------



## 4Stroke (30. August 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Hab 650b ausprobiert und merk da absolut keinen Unterschied. Ich für meinen Teil sehe das als Geldmacherei .



Je nachdem wie hoch der Reifen baut ist es sogar identisch (26 und 27,5" .


----------



## Mr.Radical (30. August 2014)

Grüß euch,


da ich beim neuen Strive AL bzgl Shapeshifter noch etwas im Zwiespalt bin wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören. Ich nehme an Einige von euch werden sich schon ausreichend dem Thema gewidmet haben (z.B. auf der Eurobike am Canyon Stand) und können mir vl etwas Auskunft geben.
Von technischer Seite konnte ich noch nicht viel herausfinden. Klar, es dient der Geometrieverstellung per Hebel am Lenker, etc. wie hier http://www.canyon.com/technology/shapeshifter/ nachzulesen ist. 
Aber wie ist die Gaskartusche wirklich aufgebaut? Wie schätzt ihr die Dauerhaltbarkeit ein? (Starker) Gasverlust zu erwarten? Ist die gesamte Einheit austauschbar (konntet ihr Kosten herausfinden) und nachzubestellen oder müsste immer das gesamte Bike eingeschickt werden? Inwiefern werden die Lager durch die veränderte Kinematik beansprucht? 

Vl könnt ihr mir Antworten auf die ein oder andere Frage geben. Bin euch für jede Antwort zum Thema Shapeshifter sehr dankbar!


----------



## sirios (30. August 2014)

Nur mal so vom alten Strive: wenn es da Probleme mit dem Nadellager gab wollte Canyon auch immer das gesamte Bike in der Werkstatt sehen. Das wird hier beim shape shifter nicht viel anders sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (30. August 2014)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Grüß euch,
> 
> 
> da ich beim neuen Strive AL bzgl Shapeshifter noch etwas im Zwiespalt bin wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören. Ich nehme an Einige von euch werden sich schon ausreichend dem Thema gewidmet haben (z.B. auf der Eurobike am Canyon Stand) und können mir vl etwas Auskunft geben.
> ...



Da ist Gas drin?
Dachte das System arbeitet einfach mit Luftdruck!?


----------



## sirios (30. August 2014)

Ist Luft etwa kein Gas ?


----------



## potzblitzer (30. August 2014)

Ich glaube man wird erstmal ne Saison abwarten müssen um fundierte Aussagen über den Shapeshifter treffen zu können. Auf jeden Fall kann man davon ausgehen, dass Canyon im Garantie/Servicefall das ganze Bike sehen will.

Ich bin gespannt auf das Feedback der Betatester


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Nur mal so vom alten Strive: wenn es da Probleme mit dem Nadellager gab wollte Canyon auch immer das gesamte Bike in der Werkstatt sehen. Das wird hier beim shape shifter nicht viel anders sein!



Nicht beim Shapeshifter, Canyon selbst hat gesagt, wenn der Probleme macht, gibts n neuen bzw. einen Revisionierten, den eigenen defekten muss man erst einschicken, wenn man den neuen hat.

Ich glaub, beim Artikel zur Vorstellung des CF steht des drinnen.


----------



## T-Vierling (30. August 2014)

Da ich jetzt anstelle des CF das AL gewählt habe, mache ich mir keine Sorgen wegen dem Shapeshifter...bis Februar werden die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt sein...


----------



## maxl82 (31. August 2014)

Könnte mir einer von euch kurz und knackig erzählen wo der Unterschied vom Strive AL Race und normal liegt.
Also nicht die Geometrie das hab ich schon gelesen, aber welchen Unterschied macht das beim fahren?


lg maxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (31. August 2014)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Das mit den Müttern und Töchtern sehe ich grundsätzlich genau so, fahre aber seit vielen Jahren Bikes von Canyon und habe nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Spectral bin ich auch schon gefahren, ist ein klasse Bike aber mit 140 mm Federweg eher Allmountain als Enduro. Mein jetziges Strive ist halt überall einsetzbar, habe gerade eine 4 Tage Dolomitentour hintermir im Anschluss gleich eine Woche Salbach und weiter eine Woche Livigno mit Touren und natürlich Bikepark. Das alles mit einem Bike, ich denke das neue Strive AL steht dem alten in nichts nach, hat aber durch das höhere Gewicht deutlich an Allroundeigenschaften verloren. Vielleicht muss ich aber demnächst zwei Räder dabei haben, ein 29 Spectral AL für die Touren und ein YT Capra als potentes Enduro für den Park.



Haha ja der Trend geht klar zum zweitbike  aber mal im ernst, bikepark und super tourer in einem bike is das was zwar alle suchen aber nicht finden..meiner Meinung nach ist es immer ein Kompromiss in eine Richtung. Da ändert auch ein shapeshifter nichts dran. Dann doch lieber ein potentes trailbike für Hometrails/touren und eins rein für den Park. Hab ich zumindest für mich als den besseren Kompromiss rausgefunden. 

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt das Spectral nicht wirklich auf trails getestet aber ich weiß dass es einige 140mm Bikes gibt die einem 160er enduro in Sachen Perfomance bergab in fast nichts nachstehen. Gerade wenn du viel in den Alpen unterwegs bist wird dir Effizienz beim pedalieren und geringes Gewicht beim tragen doch viel wert sein. Ein 15kg Strive AL kann da eher hinderlich sein.


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. September 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt das Spectral nicht wirklich auf trails getestet aber ich weiß dass es einige 140mm Bikes gibt die einem 160er enduro in Sachen Perfomance bergab in fast nichts nachstehen. Gerade wenn du viel in den Alpen unterwegs bist wird dir Effizienz beim pedalieren und geringes Gewicht beim tragen doch viel wert sein. Ein 15kg Strive AL kann da eher hinderlich sein.


 
Warum soll ich mir ein Strive mit 15kg untern Hinten oder auf die Schultern laden, wenn mein Torque EX mit mehr und steiferem FW auch nicht mehr wiegt??

Da muss ich noch nicht mal blingbling Leichtbauteile dranschrauben. Mein Torque EX (getuntes Gapstar) wiegt mit Reverb Stealth, Saint Bremsanlage, Hope EVO + Spank Subrosa und Fat Albert knapp über 15,6kg. Geh ich hier auf Einfachantrieb, bin ich bei deinen knapp 15kg des Strives.


----------



## wurstzipfel (1. September 2014)

Also mein Strive wiegt so wie es jetzt da steht knappe 13 kg.
Und es macht nun schon seit über 2Jahren alles mit,von Touren,über Singletrails,Parks und auch mal der Tägliche Weg zur Arbeit. 
Wurde zwar bis Ende letzten Jahres immer mal wieder was an Komponenten gewechselt, bis es für meine Bedürfnisse richtig gepasst hat wie Arsch auf Eimer,aber seit dem bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit der Karre,und würde sie glaub ich auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht abgeben wollen,auch wenn es bis dahin schon
 "40 Zoll Vollcarbon/Selbstlenkende 8kg Fullys geben sollte "

Kette rechts,und Ride on


----------



## potzblitzer (1. September 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mir ein Strive mit 15kg untern Hinten oder auf die Schultern laden, wenn mein Torque EX mit mehr und steiferem FW auch nicht mehr wiegt??



Gewicht ist ja nur das eine, antriebsneutraler, effizienter Hinterbau das andere..ich sprach außerdem vom neuen Strive AL mit 2fach, das laut HP 14,5kg wiegt. Mit Pedale ist man sicherlich nah an oder sogar über 15kg. Das im Alpeneinsatz mit Mehrtagestouren mag vielleicht der ein oder andere als "zu schwer" empfinden dürfen.


----------



## maxl82 (1. September 2014)

maxl82 schrieb:


> Könnte mir einer von euch kurz und knackig erzählen wo der Unterschied vom Strive AL Race und normal liegt.
> Also nicht die Geometrie das hab ich schon gelesen, aber welchen Unterschied macht das beim fahren?
> 
> 
> lg maxl



Keiner eine Idee??

Lg


----------



## Toni ES5 (2. September 2014)

maxl82 schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee??
> 
> Lg


 
es ist wohl noch keiner beide Modelle gefahren, ich konnte mal auf dem Race platznehmen. Die Race Geo ist wie der Name schon sagt, für Enduro Rennen gemacht, dass heißt schnelle verblockte Abfahrten wo so ein langer Rahmen sinn macht. Mir ist beim probesitzen aufgefallen, das man schon mit dem Oberkörper weit nach vorn muss, um sein Gewicht aufs Vorderrad zu drücken, denke das fordert viel Bewegung beim fahren, um vorn Grip aufzubauen. Für den der Rennen fährt wird das Race  durch seine laufruhige längere Geo erste Wahl sein. Für den der viel Enduro Touren auf Trails, mit kehren ohne Anlieger fährt ist das Race wohl er nicht die erste Wahl, das verhindert schon die 1 X 11 Schaltung.
Die Entscheidung welches Modell man nehmen sollte ist meiner meinung nicht so schwer. Für die, die immer eine Rahmengröße kleiner gefahren sind, kommt das Race wohl garnicht in frage. Ansonsten weiß man ja wo und wie man unterwegs ist.


----------



## maxl82 (2. September 2014)

Danke, das hilft mir schon weiter.

Lg maxl


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. September 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Gewicht ist ja nur das eine, antriebsneutraler, effizienter Hinterbau das andere..ich sprach außerdem vom neuen Strive AL mit 2fach, das laut HP 14,5kg wiegt. Mit Pedale ist man sicherlich nah an oder sogar über 15kg. Das im Alpeneinsatz mit Mehrtagestouren mag vielleicht der ein oder andere als "zu schwer" empfinden dürfen.


 
Wenn dem so ist, ist das Strive AL ein pummeliges Dickerchen. Meine Erwartungshaltung ist schon die, dass ein deutliches Minus an Federweg (vergleiche mit Torques) auch ein deutliches Minus an Gewicht ergibt. Und das natürlich beim gleichem Material für den Rahmen.

Wenn ich richtig der Annahme gehe, soll das neue Strive ja das Enduro par excellence sein. Das bedeutet aber im Gegensatz zum Torque, das eher Richtung Freerider geht, dass es stärker auch auf flachen und ansteigenden Strecken sein zu Hause findet. Das kann die Geo und die Antriebsneutralität noch so groß sein, die 15kg spürst Du sehr wohl, gerade wenn dein Kollege mit einem ähnlichem Bike der Marktmitbewerber unterwegs ist...ich denke da vielleicht an ein YT Capra...die Lapierre Dinger oder eine Amimöhre à la Specialized...

Sorry...ich verstehe hier nicht wo die Innovation sein soll...


----------



## potzblitzer (2. September 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Sorry...ich verstehe hier nicht wo die Innovation sein soll...



Laut Canyon im Shapeshifter der aus dem bike beim bergaufauffahren einen CCler machen soll 
Bin aber auch eher skeptisch wegen dem Gewicht. Gerade das Modell mit 2fach, was sich ja tendenziell eher an Tourenfahrer orientieren soll, ist mit ca 15kg halt schon echt schwer. Ob das die Geo und der SHapeshifter Wett machen können..bleibt abzuwarten sobald hier Erfahrungsberichte reinkommen.


----------



## felixh. (2. September 2014)

Die Gewichte sind einfach etwas höher, weil kein Schummelparts ala Hans Dampf, ultraleichschläuche, schmale Lenker, XX-Light Schläuche, usw verbaut wurden... Rahmengewicht ist eh normal (ab2.4kg fürs Carbon inkl. Shapeshifter, wo so ab 3.1kg fürs Alu inkl. Shapeshifter..).

Dazu ist der Rahmen wohl genauso stabil wie beim Torque oder stabiler, und hat die 10x potentere Geometrie... Mit dem Strive wirst schneller fahren können als mit dem Torque, bergauf wie bergab...

Daher gibts auch wenig Gewichtsunterschied bei Strive und Torque. (Rahmen wird ziemlich ident sein vom Gewicht Alu Strive vs Alu Torque - evtl der Strive Rahmen sogar 100g mehr wegen dem Shapeshifter, Federgabel beim Torque 400-500g mehr, Dämpfer 150g mehr, Reifen 200g mehr- restliche Parts sind eh ziemlich ident).

Ich bin mit meinem 17kg Radel bisher auch lange Touren (bis 3500m Uphill davon oft 1/4 tragen, und technisch runter) gefahren. Das Gewicht ist außer beim tragen nicht so wichtig. Sagen wir 60% machen die Reifen aus, 25% die Geo/Fahrwerk, 10% das Gewicht der Laufräder, 5% das restliche Gewicht....


Leichte Superenduros mit depperter Geo und völlig unterdimensionierten Reifen gibts genug am Markt.. Für mich kommt derzeit eigentlich nur das neue Mondraker Dune (nur da muss man will man nicht astronomische Preise zahlen, das Einstiegsmodell kaufen, und bis auf Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer, Lenker/Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Lager - alle Parts abbauen und vernünftige Parts stattdessen dranbauen) oder das neue Strive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2014)

Ich bin das neue Strive noch nicht gefahren, aber das Slide 160 Carbon ist n super Bike, bergauf wie bergab, das sehe ich als bestes Konkurenzprodukt und das wiegt dann doch einiges weniger.


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. September 2014)

Mein altes Strive war auch schon schwerer als mein Torque. Lange Touren konnten man aber mit beidem fahren...
Trotz hochgelobten Shapeshifter, der den Spagat zwischen CC und Enduro macht, gibt es mal wieder keine Offizielle bzw. nur beschränkte Bikeparkfreigabe. Irgendwo stand es, dass damit auch nur, nicht regelmäßige und nicht zu grobe Benutzung im Park erlaubt ist. In der Beschreibung wird auch nur über die gute Fahrbarkeit von Downhillpassagen geschrieben. ..

Es gibt genügend andere 160mm enduros, die sehr gut klettern, die ebenso gute Downhillfähigkeit und vom Hersteller eine richtige Parkfreigabe haben. Daher  sehe ich da keinen sinn geld dafür hinzulegen!


----------



## felixh. (2. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich bin das neue Strive noch nicht gefahren, aber das Slide 160 Carbon ist n super Bike, bergauf wie bergab, das sehe ich als bestes Konkurenzprodukt und das wiegt dann doch einiges weniger.



Der Vergleich ist ja wohl lächerlich. Geo komplett veraltet, Hans Dampf Reifen, 66.8° Lenkwinkel (die 66 am Strive sind ja schon auf der steilen Seite), Dämpfer ohne AGB und Fox 34 (gut da wird sich sicherlich was tun für 2015 bei der Gabel) - und dazu wiegs gar nicht viel weniger als das Strive CF. Der Rahmen wiegt genau 250g weniger als Strive CF mit Shapeshifter. Ziehst den Shapeshifter ab, bleiben mickrige 50g Differenz....

Beim 18" - also 46cm Rahmenhöhe nur 426mm Reach... (das sind 74mm weniger als ein Foxy mit 47cm Sattelrohr oder 64mm weniger als ein Dune mit 47er Sattelrohr, oder halt 42mm weniger als beim Strive Race in gleicher Größe (beide 46cm Sattelrohr)..


Aber klar - von den Parts her hat Radon am Slide derzeit deutlich günstigere Preise als Canyon beim Strive...


----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist ja wohl lächerlich. Geo komplett veraltet, Hans Dampf Reifen, 66.8° Lenkwinkel (die 66 am Strive sind ja schon auf der steilen Seite), Dämpfer ohne AGB und Fox 34 (gut da wird sich sicherlich was tun für 2015 bei der Gabel) - und dazu wiegs gar nicht viel weniger als das Strive CF. Der Rahmen wiegt genau 250g weniger als Strive CF mit Shapeshifter. Ziehst den Shapeshifter ab, bleiben mickrige 50g Differenz....
> 
> Beim 18" - also 46cm Rahmenhöhe nur 426mm Reach... (das sind 74mm weniger als ein Foxy mit 47cm Sattelrohr oder 64mm weniger als ein Dune mit 47er Sattelrohr, oder halt 42mm weniger als beim Strive Race in gleicher Größe (beide 46cm Sattelrohr)..



Ob veraltete Geo oder nicht, es fährt sich gut und das ist das einzige was Zählt. Wenn alles gut geht kann ich ende September das Strive fahren, aufm selben Trail wie das Slide letztes Jahr, mal guggn ob da so n unterschied ist.

Den Hass auf den HD versteh ich jetz auch nicht, der macht sich hinten ganz gut, vorne würd ich den auch nicht montieren, aber hinten spricht nix dagegen. Ich komm mit dem HD hinten besser zurecht als mit dem Ardent, rollt besser und Grip ist gleichgeblieben.


----------



## felixh. (2. September 2014)

Naja - wiegt halt in 2.35 100g weniger als Minion DHF  2.3... Ist halt ein Reifen mit viel Volumen aber Karkasse die viel zu leicht durchschläge (naja mit Procore kann mans ja evtl richten...)... Klar ein Ardent 2.2 ist nicht schwerer...

Wobei - hast recht. So richtiger Schummelreifen ala Mountainking vorne und X-King hinten die man teils bei angeblichen Endurorädern sieht, ist er noch weit entfernt. Die werden wohl nur wegen Leichtgewicht montiert in 160mm Klasse...


----------



## sirios (2. September 2014)

Ein richtiges Enduro muss Ausritte in den Park ohne Wenn und Aber mitmachen. Will mir nicht jedesmal überlegen ob mir jetzt der nächste Drop oder Kicker den Shapeshifter wegsprengt...


----------



## potzblitzer (2. September 2014)

Das stimmt, ein Enduro sollte im Park herhalten. Ich habe aber für mich festgestellt, dass ein Big Bike mehr Sinn macht. Klar sind zwei Räder teurer in der Anschaffung und Haltung, aber lieber hab ich dann für Tour und Park jeweils das perfekte Bike anstatt nix halbes und nix ganzes..Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber ich komm nicht sooo oft in den Park und brauch dementsprechend selten ein Bike mit viel Federweg und robuster Bauweise. Und aufm Trail macht ein verspieltes, wendiges und leichtes Bike mit guter Geo einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2014)

Mein Strive hat in 2 Jahren 5 Parkbesuche hinter sich, 3x Livigno, wo ja n richtiger Bikepark ist und 2x Kronplatz, wo nur eine Freeridestrecke runtergeht. Sprüngr mach ich sowieso keine, daher hätt ich jetzt nicht so viel angst wegen dem Shapeshifter. 
Der will haben is nun aber weg, seit die modelle vorgestellt wurden, preis ausstattung gewicht und farben passen nicht.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirios (2. September 2014)

Du wiegst auch nur die hälfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Du wiegst auch nur die hälfte



Hälfte vllt nicht, aber man gehört zu den leichtgewichten 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue729 (2. September 2014)

Ich war sehr kurz davor mir das neue Strive zu bestellen.
Doch die Shape Shifter Sache mag mir nicht gefallen, viel wichtiger ist mir persönlich der Hinterbau ansich. 

Das neue Giant Reign hat es mir da echt angetan, das Maestro System funktioniert einfach nur genial. 

Vielleicht 2016 , möchte nicht Ersttester des Systems sein. Wenns absolut genial und revolutionär ist, dann gerne ein Jahr später.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (3. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Würd ich auch gleich mal austauschen gegen was ordentliches.
> 
> @Dennis haste deine wieder?


Meine Laufräder wurden doch tatsächlich gestern verschickt! 
Demnach haben die sich wirklich an den Termin gehalten. 
Aber von Ende Juli bis Anfang September finde ich natürlich immer noch extrem hart... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Rick7 (3. September 2014)

Moin Jungs,

habe schon seit einiger Zeit lästiges knacken im Tretlager / Hinterbau Bereich. Dachte eigentlich bisher felsenfest, dass es 
das Tretlager selbst ist, gestern kam aber auch die Vermutung auf, dass es vielleicht das Hauptlager an der Wippe (Verbindung zum Rahmen)sein könnte. Wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand ähnliche Probleme hatte.
Danke Gruß


----------



## potzblitzer (3. September 2014)

Hey Rick 

Ich hatte auch mal knacken im Hinterbau Bereich. Einmal kam es vom Type 2 Schaltwerk. Das hat man nur beim Einfedern gehört, weil sich ein Bolzen im Schaltwerk nur ruckartig gelöst hat. Schaltwerk wurde reklamiert und danach war das knacken Weg. Anderes mal hatte ich ein knacken/knarzen das ich ewig lang nicht lokalisieren konnte. Schlussendlich war es die sattelklemmung die einfach nen Tick zu Fest angezogen war und deshalb das Sitzhöhe immer geknackt hat beim fahren. 
Vielleicht checkst du mal diese beiden Möglichkeiten aus. Ist immer schwer zu lokalisieren so ein Knacken im Hinterbau, kann echt von überall kommen und ausstrahlen.


----------



## DiHo (3. September 2014)

Knacken:
Sattel prüfen oder Pedale oder was auch sehr gerne knackt sind die beiden Zughüllen in ihrem Sitz welche unten aus dem Rahmen kommen (ein wenig Fett hilft).
Dann knackt noch die 12mm Steckachse, (überträgt sich wunderbar auf den Rahmen) diese unbedingt mit Montagepaste einsetzen und die zwei Gummiringe prüfen.
Drehmomente an der Box prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NonoF (4. September 2014)

Hatte auch ein Knacken, da war es erst 4 Wochen alt. Sattelstütze raus, saubergemacht und weg war es.


----------



## öughm (4. September 2014)

Blöde Frage:
Wie bekomme ich die Sattelstütze raus, wenn ich die Reverb mit innenverlegtem Zug habe?  
Wo muss ich den Zug äh abklemmen quasi


----------



## Boardi05 (4. September 2014)

öughm schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> Wie bekomme ich die Sattelstütze raus, wenn ich die Reverb mit innenverlegtem Zug habe?
> Wo muss ich den Zug äh abklemmen quasi



Remote vom lenker damit man n bissl kabel hat und dann einfach rausziehen und daneben n stuhl hertun und drauflegen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. September 2014)

Was für ein Felgenband brauche ich eigentlich für die Charger Felge? 
Canyon hat es einfach mal vergessen einzubauen... 
Hab aber heute eine Mail bekommen das ich bis zu 10€ ausgeben darf für ein neues Band.
Hab da aber kein Plan von. Daher frag ich mich wie breit es sein muss und was ich da am besten kaufen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Nesium (4. September 2014)

z.B. http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...ubeless-felgenband-ultralight-9-5mx25mm?c=330


----------



## grobi59 (5. September 2014)

Nimm yellow tape von stans. Ist schön leicht und die Felgen sind gleichzeitig tubeless ready.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. September 2014)

Den Monarch+ DebbonAir hat noch niemand verbaut??


----------



## Rick7 (5. September 2014)

Hi Jungs,

Danke für die Tipps hmm naja Mist hatte den Verdacht, dass es die Box ist. 
Tritt nämlich nur im Wiegetritt auf. Oder halt doch Tretlager...
Immer blöd sowas, da kann man ewig suchen  Vielllicht verschieb ich das doch noch auf Winter und fahr mit Ohrenstöpsel weiter 

Gruß Rick


----------



## Micha382 (5. September 2014)

Zieh die Reverb ein Stück raus und sprüh Öl rein dann ist Ruhe :-D
Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, war bei mir aber auch so...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. September 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Nimm yellow tape von stans. Ist schön leicht und die Felgen sind gleichzeitig tubeless ready.


Welche Breite? 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (5. September 2014)

25mm


----------



## sinex (7. September 2014)

Hab leider heute beim Putzen auch einen Riss an meinem Strive-Rahmen von 2013 am Übergang vom Sitzrohr zum Unterrohr entdeckt (siehe Bilder). Hab ja die Hoffnung, dass des mit der Garantieabwicklung recht schnell von statten geht. Habt da jemand schon mal Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Cool wärs ja auch, wenn Canyon einfach nur den Rahmen verschicken würde mit Linern für die internen Züge und vielleicht schon einen verpressten Steuersatz.... Den Rest könnt ich mir dann selber aufbauen...


----------



## Rick7 (8. September 2014)

oh shit. Da gabs schonmal n ähnliches Thema, aber am oberen Aufnahme der Gelenkbox. Bin gespannt was canyon dazu sagt.


----------



## sinex (8. September 2014)

Habe gestern gleich einen Garantieantrag gestellt. Werde weiter berichten. 
Wenn ich mir andere Geschichten hier so durchlese habe ich ja noch Hoffnung


----------



## Boardi05 (8. September 2014)

Da der Riss in der nähe eine Naht ist, wirds fast sicher ein Garantiefall. Unbedingt weiterberichten.


----------



## Manu84 (8. September 2014)

Sölden 2014


----------



## sinex (8. September 2014)

Gerade zusätzlich noch angerufen und nachgefragt, wie das alles weitergeht. Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt, dass dies ein Fall für die Gewährleistung ist und ich innerhalb von zwei Tagen eine Antwort vom Service bekomme. 
Ich hoffe das ganze zieht sich nicht ewig hin... wenn das Wetter so schön bleibt besteht echt die Gefahr, dass ich trotzdem mit dem Bike fahre


----------



## wasserstop (8. September 2014)

Bei mir war in 2 Wochen alles erledigt.


----------



## sinex (8. September 2014)

Das klingt ja graaaade noch so ertragbar 
Hast du dein komplettes Bike eingeschickt und wenn ja, wurde dir dann noch etwas für die Montage in Rechnung gestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasserstop (8. September 2014)

Kompletes bike nach koblenz und zurück ohne kosten.


----------



## sinex (8. September 2014)

Nice! Danke dir!


----------



## sinex (9. September 2014)

Update: 
Canyon über Facebook kontaktiert, wo mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass es noch 1-2 zusätzliche Tage in Anspruch nehmen wird, da gerade viel los ist bis ich eine Rückmeldung zu meinen Fotos bekomme.


----------



## potzblitzer (9. September 2014)

Zumindest kriegst du das Update


----------



## sinex (9. September 2014)

Gerade eben eine Email erhalten, dass ich das Bike einschicken soll. Das ging schon mal schneller als angekündigt! Sehr gut!


----------



## Der_Graue (9. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Gerade eben eine Email erhalten, dass ich das Bike einschicken soll. Das ging schon mal schneller als angekündigt! Sehr gut!



Bin mal gespannt, wann du es zurück bekommst, schätze es dauert locker 3 bis 4 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (9. September 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wann du es zurück bekommst, schätze es dauert locker 3 bis 4 Wochen.


Mal mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand 
BTW: Wie kommst du denn da drauf? Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## vinnie (9. September 2014)

*hey,
ich SUCHE einen Strive Rahmen in L von 2013/2014

greetz*


----------



## Der_Graue (10. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Mal mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand
> BTW: Wie kommst du denn da drauf? Erfahrungen gemacht?



Wohne ganz in der Nähe von Koblenz und kann dort locker hinfahren.
Obwohl ich mit den Leuten vor Ort sprach, musste ich trotzallem auf meinen defekten LRS über drei Wochen warten 
Denke, da wird es bei dir sicher nicht besser sein, aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Mal mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand
> BTW: Wie kommst du denn da drauf? Erfahrungen gemacht?



Als Beispiel: habe bei meinem Laufradsatz zwei Speichen verloren. 
Direkt am nächsten Tag eingeschickt. Dann hat es eine Woche gedauert bis der waren Eingang bei Canyon überhaupt registriert würde. 
Insgesamt habe ich dann 7 Wochen auf die Rücksendung gewartet. 

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller der Laufräder teilte dieser mir mit, das er maximal eine Woche gebraucht hätte. 
Dann hab ich such noch festgestellt, daß die nicht mal das Felgenband wieder drauf gemacht haben. Kann ich jetzt selber kaufen und bekomme 10€ von canyon.. 

Will dir keine Angst machen, aber so läuft das. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (10. September 2014)

Bei mir gings n bissl schneller, war aber 3 wochen ohne gabel und danach 3 wochen ohne dämpfer...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinex (10. September 2014)

Oha... Na mal schaun. Paket hab ich gestern Abend gleich noch weg gebracht.
Ich werde weiter Berichten, falls Interesse besteht


----------



## Boardi05 (10. September 2014)

Türlich, immer her mit den infos.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. September 2014)

Auf jeden fall! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## sinex (10. September 2014)

Update:
Email an Herrn Heerdt geschrieben, wie lange es denn vorraussichtlich dauern wird. Kurz darauf bekam ich schon die Antwort, dass es mindestens 20 Werktage werden würden... Sprich 4 Wochen ohne Bike..  BlackLupo wird wohl recht behalten


----------



## Der_Graue (10. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Update:
> Email an Herrn Heerdt geschrieben, wie lange es denn vorraussichtlich dauern wird. Kurz darauf bekam ich schon die Antwort, dass es mindestens 20 Werktage werden würden... Sprich 4 Wochen ohne Bike..  BlackLupo wird wohl recht behalten



Ich hoffe für dich, dass es nicht so kommt und du nächste Woche schon dein Bike wieder hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (10. September 2014)

Danke für deinen Optimismus! Kann ich grade gebrauchen


----------



## potzblitzer (10. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Sprich 4 Wochen ohne Bike..



Leider normal bei Canyon. Oder allgemein bei Versendern. Mit ein Grund warum mein nächstes keins mehr wird. Dir trotzdem viel Geduld beim Warten und viell gehts ja etwas schneller


----------



## sinex (10. September 2014)

Hab kein Problem mit Versendern, weil ich eigentlich alles am Bike selber mache und nicht auf deren Service angewiesen bin... bis jetzt halt 
Bin auch sonst eigentlich echt sehr zufireden mit dem Strive. Ist ein Top-Bike!


----------



## potzblitzer (10. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Hab kein Problem mit Versendern, weil ich eigentlich alles am Bike selber mache und nicht auf deren Service angewiesen bin... bis jetzt halt



Genau das isses eben. Bei Garantieansprüchen - häufig auch bei Anbauteilen - muss man mit Koblenz zusammenarbeiten. Und da das eben meist ein ganz schöner (Zeit)Aufwand ist, stört mich das.


----------



## sinex (10. September 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Genau das isses eben. Bei Garantieansprüchen - häufig auch bei Anbauteilen - muss man mit Koblenz zusammenarbeiten. Und da das eben meist ein ganz schöner (Zeit)Aufwand ist, stört mich das.


Kann ich auch verstehen 
Ist zwar jetzt blöd ohne Bike, aber in Anbetracht des Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses ist es irgendwo verständlich. Muss halt jeder für sich selber wissen, würd ich sagen. Will aber hier jetzt nicht schon wieder eine Versender vs. Händler Diskussion lostreten


----------



## potzblitzer (10. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Kann ich auch verstehen
> Will aber hier jetzt nicht schon wieder eine Versender vs. Händler Diskussion lostreten



Hehe ja ich auch nicht. Gut aber dass du das so siehst. Gibt auch viele die erwarten bei dem Preis dann auch noch den allerbesten Service in Sekundenschnelle. Und genauso wie bei den Versendern gibt es genügend schlechte Händler..sag ich als Händler


----------



## Rick7 (10. September 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Zieh die Reverb ein Stück raus und sprüh Öl rein dann ist Ruhe :-D
> Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, war bei mir aber auch so...


Merci für den Tipp, werd ich machen. Aber erstmal Urlaub


----------



## potzblitzer (10. September 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Aber erstmal Urlaub



Bikeurlaub? Viel Spaß


----------



## sinex (10. September 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> habe schon seit einiger Zeit lästiges knacken im Tretlager / Hinterbau Bereich. Dachte eigentlich bisher felsenfest, dass es
> das Tretlager selbst ist, gestern kam aber auch die Vermutung auf, dass es vielleicht das Hauptlager an der Wippe (Verbindung zum Rahmen)sein könnte. Wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand ähnliche Probleme hatte.
> Danke Gruß


Wenn bei mir was knackt, dann ist es meistens eines der Lager am Hinterbau, oder das Tretlager. Einfach mal die Hinterbaulager mit dem richtigen Drehmoment nachziehen (und/oder sie aufmachen und ein wenig sauber machen). Beim Trelager das selbe Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (10. September 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Bikeurlaub? Viel Spaß


Nope, mim Mädel^^ Danke


----------



## potzblitzer (10. September 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Nope, mim Mädel^^ Danke


Auch gut. Oder fast besser sogar 

Bin übrigens gerade bikelos aber wenn wieder eins herkommt müss ma mal ne Runde drehen. Is überfällig


----------



## sinex (11. September 2014)

Hät ich mir mal einen Tag frei genommen und das Bike selber nach Koblenz gebracht... das liegt jetzt bald 3 Tage bei der Post einfach nur so rum.


----------



## Der_Graue (11. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Hät ich mir mal einen Tag frei genommen und das Bike selber nach Koblenz gebracht... das liegt jetzt bald 3 Tage bei der Post einfach nur so rum.



Die Post (DHL) versendet eigentlich immer ziemlich schnell, in einem Tag ist es da.
Wenn du es nach Koblenz bringst, bringt auch nix, dann liegt es da eben noch etwas rum.


----------



## sinex (11. September 2014)

Stimmt wahrscheinlich... Allerdings behauptet meine Sendungsverfolgung, dass es immer noch in der Postfiliale ist, in der ich das Paket abgegeben habe ist.


----------



## sinex (11. September 2014)

Weis jemand, ob man von Canyon nochmal eine Empfangsbestätigung bekommt, wenn das Bike per Post eingeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Weis jemand, ob man von Canyon nochmal eine Empfangsbestätigung bekommt, wenn das Bike per Post eingeht?



Bei mir is eine gekommen, als gabel und dämpfer bei denen angekommen ist, hatte aber n paar tage verspätung.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NonoF (11. September 2014)

Servus, ich will bei meinem 14er 7.0 Strive die Avid 5 gegen ne Zee eintauschen, muss ich da die Scheiben von der Avid mit wechseln oder passen die auf die Zee?


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2014)

Scheiben kannste die Avid weiterfahren


----------



## NonoF (11. September 2014)

Perfekt, danke!


----------



## potzblitzer (11. September 2014)

Für ne richtig gute Perfomance der Zee würd ich dir aber IceTech Scheiben empfehlen. Hab denselben Tausch gemacht wie du und nachdem die Shimano Scheiben drin waren war die Leistung nochmal spürbar besser.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Für ne richtig gute Perfomance der Zee würd ich dir aber IceTech Scheiben empfehlen. Hab denselben Tausch gemacht wie du und nachdem die Shimano Scheiben drin waren war die Leistung nochmal spürbar besser.



Nope, icetech beläge ja, von den icetech scheiben würd ich die finger lassen, die solls schnell runterbrauchen und sonst auch probleme haben.

Ich bin die zee und jetzt saint mit icetech belägen und normalen xt smrt76 scheiben gfahren, geht super. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## felixh. (11. September 2014)

Ice-Tech Scheiben sind super. Die haben nur ein Problem - und dass ist dass die relativ schnell durchgebremst sind. Erkennt man dann gut wenn die Oberfläche Mini Löcher bekommt (wo halt Alu durchscheint) - dann ist man aber schon deutlich unter der Verschleißgrenze. Hält man sich an die Verschleißgrenze - sinds noch schneller weggebremst (vielleicht so 10 paar Sinter-Bremsbeläge dann wars das mit der Scheibe und du brauchst ne neue). Die alten 203er Scheiben sind grausig - die ruckeln ganz leicht beim bremsen weil ein paar Löcher zu groß sind und die Beläge wegknicken - oder was das bei den 180ern? Egal - die würde ich nicht mehr kaufen...


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Ice-Tech Scheiben sind super. Die haben nur ein Problem - und dass ist dass die relativ schnell durchgebremst sind. Erkennt man dann gut wenn die Oberfläche Mini Löcher bekommt (wo halt Alu durchscheint) - dann ist man aber schon deutlich unter der Verschleißgrenze. Hält man sich an die Verschleißgrenze - sinds noch schneller weggebremst (vielleicht so 10 paar Sinter-Bremsbeläge dann wars das mit der Scheibe und du brauchst ne neue). Die alten 203er Scheiben sind grausig - die ruckeln ganz leicht beim bremsen weil ein paar Löcher zu groß sind und die Beläge wegknicken - oder was das bei den 180ern? Egal - die würde ich nicht mehr kaufen...



Die sinterbeläge machen bei mir 50k tm vorne und 35-40k tm hinten, die normalen sm-rt76 scheiben sind jetz nach 55k tm bei 1,5mm, die grenze die von shimano angegeben wird. Wenns die icetech noch schneller runterbraucht, dann kann ich jeden monat scheiben wechseln. Rubbel hab ich bei meinen keins, sind ja eh bis auf den alukern baugleich mit den icetech.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## felixh. (11. September 2014)

okay, dann habens die Form geändert. Früher waren die leicht anders! Ich bin die IceTech auf etwa 1.2-1.3 runtergefahren (etwa 10 Bremsbeläge - also 500k HM).. Die alten SM-RT76 hab ich runtergeworfen - wegen rubbeln. (waren von der Dicke noch okay - aber ich halt mich nicht an Verschleißgrenzen solange Funktion tadellos, hatten auch etwa 10 Bremsbeläge runter)


----------



## potzblitzer (11. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wenns die icetech noch schneller runterbraucht, dann kann ich jeden monat scheiben wechseln.



Nicht jeder hat soviele easy zugängliche TM vor der Haustür wie du  Ich glaub ich schaff das was du in einem Monat runterfährst grad mal in einer Saison (leider).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> okay, dann habens die Form geändert. Früher waren die leicht anders! Ich bin die IceTech auf etwa 1.2-1.3 runtergefahren (etwa 10 Bremsbeläge - also 500k HM).. Die alten SM-RT76 hab ich runtergeworfen - wegen rubbeln. (waren von der Dicke noch okay - aber ich halt mich nicht an Verschleißgrenzen solange Funktion tadellos, hatten auch etwa 10 Bremsbeläge runter)



500k tm mit nur einer scheibe wär schon was feines, ich tuh mich schwer das zu glauben, auch wenn man die 1,5 ignoriert und auf 1,3mm runterfährt. Ich hab die IceTech immer gemieden, da nahezu jeder Probleme damit hat (bist einer der wenigen die positives über die 86er scheiben schreibt), auf den Verschleiss angesprochen, meinten alle, die gehn doppelt so schnell runter wie die 76er. Aber nächstes Jahr werd ich wohl mal eine probieren. 

Die Magura Storm haben bei mir mit der Zee gut 60k mitgemacht, dann war schluss, die 76er nun 55k, aber da geht noch n bissl was.



potzblitzer schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat soviele easy zugängliche TM vor der Haustür wie du  Ich glaub ich schaff das was du in einem Monat runterfährst grad mal in einer Saison (leider).



Glaub ich weniger, die 100k in ner Saison (Mai bis ende September) schaff ich nicht, also so viel sinds nicht, man hat zwar viele Trails vor der Haustür, aber man fährt nicht all zu oft, bzw. viel weniger als man möchte, leider.


----------



## Micha382 (11. September 2014)

50000 TM finde ich allerdings recht wenig für ne Bremsscheibe. Letztes Jahr in den Dolos und am Gardasee hatten wir gut über 10tsd Tiefenmeter und das hat die Scheibe nicht sonderlich beeindruckt.
Ich würde mal behaupten wenn du nur 50000 Tiefenmeter mit einer Scheibe zusammen bekommst stimmt was nicht...


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> 50000 TM finde ich allerdings recht wenig für ne Bremsscheibe. Letztes Jahr in den Dolos und am Gardasee hatten wir gut über 10tsd Tiefenmeter und das hat die Scheibe nicht sonderlich beeindruckt.
> Ich würde mal behaupten wenn du nur 50000 Tiefenmeter mit einer Scheibe zusammen bekommst stimmt was nicht...



Hat mich selber n bissl gewundert, die hintere is laut micrometerschraube bei 1,45mm und die vordere bei 1,58mm, beider haben n bissl mehr als 55k runter. Dieses Jahr werd ich sicher nimmer wechseln, hab zwar zwei daheim, aber die kommen nächstes Jahr drauf.

Die meisten Trails die ich fahr sind halt relativ steil bzw. man vernichtet auf kurzen Strecken doch viel TM, das setzt der Bremsanlage schon zu. Der Kollege mit der XT braucht pro Saison 8 Paar metallischer IcheTech Bremsbeläge, Schimano XT. Bei den anderen die man so kennt isses nicht anders, liegt also am Gelände was man vor der Haustür hat (was vom Bike Magazin und auch von Magura als Teststrecke hergenommen wird).

Vllt is auch n bissl falsche Bremstechnik dabei, k.a.

Die SLX Scheiben die am LRS drauf sind, den ich im Park verwende, haben 40k TM drauf und da bin ich bei grad mal 1,65mm vorne und hinten.

Des sind meine Zahlen, gemessen mit Micrometerschraube und Excel gefüttert mit den Daten vom Garmin. 

Nun sind auch metallische Beläge drauf, mal guggn ob ich damit die Scheiben noch schneller runterfahre.


----------



## NonoF (11. September 2014)

Der typ von bike discount hat gesagt das die slx Scheiben voll ausreichend wären. Ich bestell die mal mit, probiere aber erstmal die Avid. Es kann ja nur besser werden.


----------



## grobi59 (11. September 2014)

Ich habe eine Hs1 Scheibe am Hinterrad mit Saint Bremse gefahren. Am Anfang war alles gut, doch nach ein paar Kilometern hat die Scheibe fürchterlich angefangen zu quietschen und wenn sie heißer wurde hat sie geruckelt wie sau. Gebremst hat sie aber, dennoch hat es extrem genervt und ich habe auf die 76 gewechselt, welche ich im übrigen auch bedeutend besser ( und schleiffreier) als die 86 finde.


----------



## sinex (12. September 2014)

Update vom Rahmenriss: 
Bike seit heute Mittag, 12.09.14 bei Canyon (laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung)


----------



## Blue729 (12. September 2014)

Nach meinen Torques und zuletzt den Strives...das wars nun mit Canyon 
bin raus


----------



## sinex (12. September 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Nach meinen Torques und zuletzt den Strives...das wars nun mit Canyon
> bin raus


Wieso? Was ist passiert?


----------



## Blue729 (12. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Wieso? Was ist passiert?



Stand vor der Wahl,
das neue Strive oder das Meta SX. Da habe ich mich nach einer Probefahrt ganz klar für das SX entschieden, was mich zu guter letzt mit seiner hochwertigen Verarbeitung und dem Hinterbau restlos überzeugt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasserstop (14. September 2014)

Hab mal ne Frage zum XTR Schltwerk am 2012 Strive. Ist da eins mit short case oder long case verbaut ?


----------



## Dice8 (14. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Update vom Rahmenriss:
> Bike seit heute Mittag, 12.09.14 bei Canyon (laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung)


Rahmentausch hat bei mir (AL+) 4,5 Wochen gedauert. Die 20 Werktage die dir Herr Heerdt genannt hat sind also realistisch.


----------



## sinex (15. September 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Rahmentausch hat bei mir (AL+) 4,5 Wochen gedauert. Die 20 Werktage die dir Herr Heerdt genannt hat sind also realistisch.


20 Werktage sind aber nur 3,33 Wochen wenn man Samstag als Werktag zählt


----------



## Dice8 (15. September 2014)

Am Samstag ist die Werkstatt bis auf die Werkstattannahme geschlossen. Soweit ich weiß.


----------



## sinex (15. September 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist die Werkstatt bis auf die Werkstattannahme geschlossen. Soweit ich weiß.


Denk ich mir auch  War auch mehr als Spaß gemeint. Ich rechne auch eher mit 4 Wochen, nachdem was alle erzählen


----------



## Der_Graue (18. September 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Nach meinen Torques und zuletzt den Strives...das wars nun mit Canyon
> bin raus



Kann ich verstehen, war gestern beim Service von Canyon 
Mein Schalthebel SRAM X0 10fach hat die Krätsche gemacht, es lassen sich nur noch die unteren 5 Gänge schalten.
Fragte nach einem Ersatzschalthebel, da ich noch 6 Monate Garantie auf die Kiste habe.
Darauf meinte der freundliche Servicemensch, was ich denn wollte, das Rad wäre doch schon 1 1/2 jahre alt.
Außerdem könnten sie mir keinen Schalthebel schenken, der müsste zum Hersteller geschickt und geprüft werden.
Ich solle das Rad da lassen, sie würden sich um alles kümmern. 
Das wollte und konnte ich nicht einsehen, denn bei diesem geilen Wetter ohne Rad, no go!
Ließ ihn den Schalthebel abbauen und warte nun was weiter geschieht.
Nee, der Service von Canyon ist einfach IMHO, sorry ich muss es sagen, Sch..........
Habe mir bei Bike-Components ne X7 10fach mit Schaltzug für 30 Euro gekauft, hoffe das sie morgen kommt.
Dann geht´s wieder los
Nee, das nächste Bike ist kein Canyon mehr, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (19. September 2014)

Bin mal gespannt auf's neue AL, das ist ja selbst in den unteren beiden Ausstattungsvarianten sehr schick und farblich sieht das 6.0 in Schwarz-Orange (retro black) echt hammer aus!

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich die Mavic Crossroc XL im harten Alltag machen! Optisch sind sie ein Traum - hab sie bei Radon am Slide 160 10.0 Topmodell gesehen letzten Samstag.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. September 2014)

Ich hatte gehofft ende September n Strive testen zu können, aber daraus wird wohl nix. Mal guggn obs dann im Mai klappt.


----------



## RobG301 (19. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft ende September n Strive testen zu können, aber daraus wird wohl nix. Mal guggn obs dann im Mai klappt.



Schaffst du es nicht zu den Testfahr-Events?

Schade, dass dieses Jahr nichts mehr in Koblenz ist. Dafür gibts ja noch bei der Konkurrenz aus Bonn was zum Probefahren!


----------



## Der_Graue (19. September 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Schaffst du es nicht zu den Testfahr-Events?
> 
> Schade, dass dieses Jahr nichts mehr in Koblenz ist. Dafür gibts ja noch bei der Konkurrenz aus Bonn was zum Probefahren!



Kannst in Koblenz das neue Strive auf dem Parkplatz probe fahren, hab´s selbst am Dienstag dort gesehen.


----------



## RobG301 (19. September 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kannst in Koblenz das neue Strive auf dem Parkplatz probe fahren, hab´s selbst am Dienstag dort gesehen.



Na dann nichts wie hin.

Schade, dass hier niemand von Canyon regelmäßig mitliest. Würde mir einen Probefahrt-Event in der Eifel oder dem Siebengebirge wünschen ähnlich wie es Radon macht, sodass man das Rad auch direkt in seinem angestammten Terrain testen kann.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. September 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kannst in Koblenz das neue Strive auf dem Parkplatz probe fahren, hab´s selbst am Dienstag dort gesehen.



Bike Festival in Riva ist mit knapp 1,5h Auto näher dran . Beim Testival in Brixen (ende September) ist Canyon dieses Jahr leider nicht dabei


----------



## Der_Graue (19. September 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Na dann nichts wie hin.
> 
> Schade, dass hier niemand von Canyon regelmäßig mitliest. Würde mir einen Probefahrt-Event in der Eifel oder dem Siebengebirge wünschen ähnlich wie es Radon macht, sodass man das Rad auch direkt in seinem angestammten Terrain testen kann.



Da kannste sicherlich lange warten, bis so etwas geschieht, die sitzen auf einem ziemlich hohen Roß


----------



## Boardi05 (19. September 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Schaffst du es nicht zu den Testfahr-Events?
> 
> Schade, dass dieses Jahr nichts mehr in Koblenz ist. Dafür gibts ja noch bei der Konkurrenz aus Bonn was zum Probefahren!



Doch doch, bin Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag in Brixen, aber wenn Canyon nicht kommt brings halt nicht viel.


----------



## RobG301 (19. September 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Da kannste sicherlich lange warten, bis so etwas geschieht, die sitzen auf einem ziemlich hohen Roß



Schade eigentlich!

Bei Radon hat sich da viel zum Positiven geändert seit der Eröffnung des Megastore.

Kann da nur Positives berichten!


----------



## RobG301 (19. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Doch doch, bin Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag in Brixen, aber wenn Canyon nicht kommt brings halt nicht viel.



Ja stimmt, aber hast ja (noch?) dein 9.0 SL von daher passt es doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (19. September 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, aber hast ja (noch?) dein 9.0 SL von daher passt es doch!



So isses und es wird wohl auch noch ne weile bleiben, macht echt spaß die Kiste und fürs Testival wird dann einfach ein Slide oder Swoop probiert


----------



## Nesium (19. September 2014)

Wenn ROSE am Testival sein sollte, ein Blick auf das neue Uncle Jimbo 2015 werfen.
Jetzt könne die doch auch noch schöne Bikes bauen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. September 2014)

Sieht wirklich schick aus! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## RobG301 (19. September 2014)

Nesium schrieb:


> Wenn ROSE am Testival sein sollte, ein Blick auf das neue Uncle Jimbo 2015 werfen.
> Jetzt könne die doch auch noch schöne Bikes bauen.



Sehr schick!
Aber Rose macht sowas ja leider auch nicht!

Nur Radon und Canyon halt vor Ort in Koblenz zweimal im Jahr und dann auf den Festivals.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. September 2014)

ROSE ist auch nur in Riva, 

aber für mich is des sehr weit weg von schön.


----------



## RobG301 (19. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> So isses und es wird wohl auch noch ne weile bleiben, macht echt spaß die Kiste und fürs Testival wird dann einfach ein Slide oder Swoop probiert



Ja würde gerne von Canyon das neue Spectral 8.0 EX und das Strive AL 6.0/7.0 fahren...

Bei Radon wird das Slide 150 9.0 HD und das Slide 160 X01 gefahren wenn alles klappt! Swoop ist leider zu klein, das bin ich vor 2 Jahren gefahren (da noch als Prototyp bzw. persönliches Rad vom Bodo von Radon).


----------



## Haukejunior (21. September 2014)

Nabend,

kann mir einer weiterhelfen zufällig? Ich habe vor 2 Wochen mir ein Strive AL 9.0 Team bestellt und nun würde ich gerne herausfinden welches Modelljahr meine Gabel hat. Weiß einer wie ich das herausbekomme? Wenn ich in die FOX App die ID eingebe sagt die App immer nix gefunden oder so.

Gruß Danny


----------



## öughm (21. September 2014)

Die App klappt bei mir modell 2014eh nicht...kA ob die noch unterstützt wird


----------



## 4Stroke (21. September 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> kann mir einer weiterhelfen zufällig? Ich habe vor 2 Wochen mir ein Strive AL 9.0 Team bestellt und nun würde ich gerne herausfinden welches Modelljahr meine Gabel hat. Weiß einer wie ich das herausbekomme? Wenn ich in die FOX App die ID eingebe sagt die App immer nix gefunden oder so.
> 
> Gruß Danny



2015er  Modell? 
Na dann von  2015.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (21. September 2014)

War kein 15er Modell. Mir kommt die Form der Gabelkrone nur irgendwie so vor als ob es nen 15er Modell ist.


----------



## Catweazle81 (21. September 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> kann mir einer weiterhelfen zufällig? Ich habe vor 2 Wochen mir ein Strive AL 9.0 Team bestellt und nun würde ich gerne herausfinden welches Modelljahr meine Gabel hat. Weiß einer wie ich das herausbekomme? Wenn ich in die FOX App die ID eingebe sagt die App immer nix gefunden oder so.
> 
> Gruß Danny


Schau mal hier nach, da wird Dir geholfen:
www.ridefox.com


----------



## Haukejunior (21. September 2014)

Danke


----------



## mohlo (22. September 2014)

Ich habe heute das Strive Race in M bestellt. Mit einer Schrittlänge von 86cm bei 182cm Körpergröße müsste es passen.
Bislang bin ich das Nerve AM (2011er) in L gefahren. Bis gestern stand auch noch das Spectral EX zur Auswahl. Was meint Ihr? Ich werde das Bike aber in jedem Fall noch im Okt./Nov. probefahren.

*Nerve AM (L)* | *Strive Race (M)
Lenkwinkel *65,8 | 66
*Sitzwinkel* 72,5 | 73,5
*Sitzrohr* 499 | 430
*Oberrohr* 612 | 629
*Steuerrohr* 139 | 125
*Radstand* 1135 | 1188
*Tretlagerhöhe* 334 | 340
*Vorbaulänge* 50 | 40


----------



## sinex (23. September 2014)

Es tut sich was beim Rahmenriss. Wurde von Canyon heute angerufen und mir wurde bestätigt, dass ich einen neuen Rahmen auf Gewährleistung bekomme. Allerdings gibt es meinen weiß-grünen Rahmen nicht mehr und ich konnte mir eine Farbe von den 2014er Rahmen aussuchen. Meine Wahl viel auf den Factory-Enduro Rahmen in schwarz-orangen. Die grün-eloxierten Koponenten vom alten Rahmen (Sattelschelle, Steuersatz) werden durch farblich passende in orange ersetzt. Das finde ich schon einmal sehr gut! 
Zeitlich habe ich noch einmal ein Update bekommen, dass das Bike am 16. Oktober verschickt wird. Kann aber auch früher sein..


----------



## Boardi05 (23. September 2014)

Ich hätt Raw/blau genommen, da passen dann aber die grünen teile nimmer. 

meins hat gestern n kleines update bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. September 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute das Strive Race in M bestellt. Mit einer Schrittlänge von 86cm bei 182cm Körpergröße müsste es passen.
> Bislang bin ich das Nerve AM (2011er) in L gefahren. Bis gestern stand auch noch das Spectral EX zur Auswahl. Was meint Ihr? Ich werde das Bike aber in jedem Fall noch im Okt./Nov. probefahren.
> 
> *Nerve AM (L)* | *Strive Race (M)
> ...



Überstandshöhe wird beim Strive bestimmt höher ausfallen. 
Und dein jetziger Lenkwinkel ist bestimmt etwas steiler... 68,5°


----------



## mohlo (23. September 2014)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Überstandshöhe wird beim Strive bestimmt höher ausfallen.
> Und dein jetziger Lenkwinkel ist bestimmt etwas steiler... 68,5°


 
Stimmt... hier nun die korrekten Daten. Lediglich zur Überstandshöhe vom Strive Race konnte ich keine Angaben finden.

*Nerve AM (L)* | *Strive Race (M)
Lenkwinkel *68 | 66 (+1,5)
*Sitzwinkel* 72,0 | 73,5 (+1,5)
*Sitzrohr* 500 | 430
*Oberrohr* 612 | 629
*Steuerrohr* 140 | 125
*Radstand* 1137 | 1188
*Tretlagerhöhe* 334 | 340 (+10)
*Überstandshöhe* 787 | ???
*Kettenstrebe* 433 | 425
*Lenkerbreite* 685 | 780
*Vorbaulänge* 50 | 40


----------



## sinex (24. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hätt Raw/blau genommen, da passen dann aber die grünen teile nimmer.
> 
> meins hat gestern n kleines update bekommen



Bekomm ja alle Teile die farblich nicht mehr passen ersetzt  bis auf den LRS natürlich, aber der orginale musste eh schon weichen.

Was hast denn neu gemacht? Den Float X? Wie taugt der dir??


----------



## Der_Graue (24. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Es tut sich was beim Rahmenriss. Wurde von Canyon heute angerufen und mir wurde bestätigt, dass ich einen neuen Rahmen auf Gewährleistung bekomme. Allerdings gibt es meinen weiß-grünen Rahmen nicht mehr und ich konnte mir eine Farbe von den 2014er Rahmen aussuchen. Meine Wahl viel auf den Factory-Enduro Rahmen in schwarz-orangen. Die grün-eloxierten Koponenten vom alten Rahmen (Sattelschelle, Steuersatz) werden durch farblich passende in orange ersetzt. Das finde ich schon einmal sehr gut!
> Zeitlich habe ich noch einmal ein Update bekommen, dass das Bike am 16. Oktober verschickt wird. Kann aber auch früher sein..



Es geschehen immer wieder Zeichen und Wunder, auch bei Canyon 
Wie lange ist dein Bike nun schon weg?


----------



## sinex (24. September 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Es geschehen immer wieder Zeichen und Wunder, auch bei Canyon
> Wie lange ist dein Bike nun schon weg?


Eingeschickt habe ich es am 09.09. und angekommen bei Canyon ist es am 12.09. Ist also am Freitag zwei Wochen weg plus nochmal im schlimmsten Fall 3 Wochen bis zum 16.10. bis wohin es spätestens verschickt werden soll. Die Leute waren auch alle sehr freundlich und haben mir sofort einen Austausch auf Gewährleistung vorgeschlagen, ohne dass ich das einmal erwähnen musste.


----------



## RobG301 (24. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hätt Raw/blau genommen, da passen dann aber die grünen teile nimmer.
> 
> meins hat gestern n kleines update bekommen



Wow! Ein Flaschenhalter! Sogar in Schwarz!

...

Nee hab den Float X gesehen!

Kriegst das "alte" Strive noch auf das Leistungsniveau vom Neuen! Oder hast es jetzt gar besser gemacht? Also Neukauf vorerst in weiter Ferne?


----------



## Der_Graue (24. September 2014)

Eingeschickt habe ich es am 09.10. und angekommen bei Canyon ist es am 12.10. Ist also am Freitag zwei Wochen weg plus nochmal im schlimmsten Fall 3 Wochen bis zum 16.10. bis wohin es spätestens verschickt werden soll. Die Leute waren auch alle sehr freundlich und haben mir sofort einen Austausch auf Gewährleistung vorgeschlagen, ohne dass ich das einmal erwähnen musste.
----------------------------------
Hmm..., haben noch September, also den 09ten Monat im Jahr, komme irgendwie mit deiner Zeitrechnung nicht klar.
Aber egal, die Hauptsache ist, du bekommst deinen Rahmen schnellstmöglich zurück.


----------



## sinex (24. September 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Eingeschickt habe ich es am 09.10. und angekommen bei Canyon ist es am 12.10. Ist also am Freitag zwei Wochen weg plus nochmal im schlimmsten Fall 3 Wochen bis zum 16.10. bis wohin es spätestens verschickt werden soll. Die Leute waren auch alle sehr freundlich und haben mir sofort einen Austausch auf Gewährleistung vorgeschlagen, ohne dass ich das einmal erwähnen musste.
> ----------------------------------
> Hmm..., haben noch September, also den 09ten Monat im Jahr, komme irgendwie mit deiner Zeitrechnung nicht klar.
> Aber egal, die Hauptsache ist, du bekommst deinen Rahmen schnellstmöglich zurück.



gerade noch geändert  war natürlich im September


----------



## Der_Graue (24. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> gerade noch geändert  war natürlich im September



Hab ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Bekomm ja alle Teile die farblich nicht mehr passen ersetzt  bis auf den LRS natürlich, aber der orginale musste eh schon weichen.
> 
> Was hast denn neu gemacht? Den Float X? Wie taugt der dir??



Ich bin voll zufrieden, hab nun zwei ausfahrten hinter mir und muss sagen TOP.

Mein Float CTD war im Mai zwar bei Toxo und hat n neues innenleben bekommen mit strafferem Trail und Climb mode und ging dadurch schon sehr gut, aber der FloatX setzt noch einen drauf. 

Climb is der total zu, man merkt sofort, das is ne andre welt, Hardtailfeeling kommt auf, total ungewohnt, aber auf Asfalt isses sehr angenehm. Trailmode is dann auf flachen Trails sehr angenehm zu treten, auch bergauf wenns wurzelig wird. Descend dann is ne andre Welt, k.a. wieso, das Rad fühlt sich super an, immer Grip, immer genug Federweg (kommt einen teilweise sogar vor man hat nun mehr als 160mm) und er bleibt schön kühl.



CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wow! Ein Flaschenhalter! Sogar in Schwarz!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Flaschenhalter is top, viel besser als der alte 

Ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit der Kiste. Neukauf is verschoben auf Ende 2014 (sprich Sale) bzw anfangs 2015. Der FloatX kommt dann ins neue rein, hat ja die gleiche Einbaulänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2014)

Die die Lager vom Hinterbau gwechselt haben, wo habt ihr bestellt?


----------



## sinex (24. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich bin voll zufrieden, hab nun zwei ausfahrten hinter mir und muss sagen TOP.
> 
> Mein Float CTD war im Mai zwar bei Toxo und hat n neues innenleben bekommen mit strafferem Trail und Climb mode und ging dadurch schon sehr gut, aber der FloatX setzt noch einen drauf.
> 
> Climb is der total zu, man merkt sofort, das is ne andre welt, Hardtailfeeling kommt auf, total ungewohnt, aber auf Asfalt isses sehr angenehm. Trailmode is dann auf flachen Trails sehr angenehm zu treten, auch bergauf wenns wurzelig wird. Descend dann is ne andre Welt, k.a. wieso, das Rad fühlt sich super an, immer Grip, immer genug Federweg (kommt einen teilweise sogar vor man hat nun mehr als 160mm) und er bleibt schön kühl.



Klingt nicht schlecht  Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken einen Dämpferwechsel zu machen. Grade bei langen Abfahrten kommt der Float CTD schon ganz schön an seine Grenzen, was die Wärmeentwicklung angeht.

Hast du einen Vergleich, wie sich der Float X zu dem Monarch Plus verhält? Ist der Fox den Mehrpreis wert?


----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Klingt nicht schlecht  Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken einen Dämpferwechsel zu machen. Grade bei langen Abfahrten kommt der Float CTD schon ganz schön an seine Grenzen, was die Wärmeentwicklung angeht.
> 
> Hast du einen Vergleich, wie sich der Float X zu dem Monarch Plus verhält? Ist der Fox den Mehrpreis wert?



So lang der Float nicht anfängt zu pfeifen gehts noch gut. Aber ja der kommt doch recht schnell an die Grenzen, die Abfahrt vür der Haustür an einem Stück is so am limit, sei es vom Dämpfer wie auch von der Bremse.

Monarch Plus hab ich leider keinen Vergleich, Pluspunkt vom FloatX is sicher der Climbmode.

Für 450€ gibts im Bikemark n neuen FloatX, 200x57, inkl. Buchse (die untere muss dann raus und das Nadellager rein) und Spacer ist auch schon ein 0,9er verbaut. Das Strive hatte ab Werk zwar n 1,0er drinnen, aber ich bin so schon ganz zufrieden.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/452578-fox-float-x-factory-kashima-modell-2014-neu-sonderpreis

Hab meine da gekauft, hatte mir anfang des Jahres n limit von 400-450€ gesetzt für den FloatX, zwar immer noch ne menge kohle, aber weniger als 700€ was er normalerweise kostet.


----------



## sinex (24. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> So lang der Float nicht anfängt zu pfeifen gehts noch gut. Aber ja der kommt doch recht schnell an die Grenzen, die Abfahrt vür der Haustür an einem Stück is so am limit, sei es vom Dämpfer wie auch von der Bremse.
> 
> Monarch Plus hab ich leider keinen Vergleich, Pluspunkt vom FloatX is sicher der Climbmode.
> 
> ...



Ok. So viel hätte ich jetzt auch aller aller höchstens investiert. 700€ wären mir auch definitiv zu viel.


----------



## potzblitzer (24. September 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Ok. So viel hätte ich jetzt auch aller aller höchstens investiert. 700€ wären mir auch definitiv zu viel.



Wenn du was preiswerteres suchst. Der RS Monarch + 2014 (nicht Debon Air) gibts für 309,- neu aktuell hier zu kaufen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...me-Daempfer-Modell-2014-Auslaufmodell-p35901/

Kenne den Fox nicht, aber hatte den Monarch + drin und war damit sehr zufrieden. Wie auch andere hier  Im Lock-Modus ist der auch sehr straff.


----------



## sinex (24. September 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Wenn du was preiswerteres suchst. Der RS Monarch + 2014 (nicht Debon Air) gibts für 309,- neu aktuell hier zu kaufen:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...me-Daempfer-Modell-2014-Auslaufmodell-p35901/
> 
> Kenne den Fox nicht, aber hatte den Monarch + drin und war damit sehr zufrieden. Wie auch andere hier  Im Lock-Modus ist der auch sehr straff.



Den hatte ich auch die ganze Zeit aufm Radar. Wär nur cool wenn jemand einen direkten Vergleich der beiden Dämpfer hätte und das optimalerweise am Strive. Für die 450€ fände ich den Float X auch interessant... vorausgesetzt er ist es Wert


----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2014)

Auf MTB-Mag (http://www.mtb-mag.com/test-fox-float-x-vs-rock-shox-monarch-plus/) hat der FloatX im direkten vergleich besser abgeschnitten, besseres ansprechverhalten als der monarch+.


----------



## sinex (24. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Auf MTB-Mag (http://www.mtb-mag.com/test-fox-float-x-vs-rock-shox-monarch-plus/) hat der FloatX im direkten vergleich besser abgeschnitten, besseres ansprechverhalten als der monarch+.


Genau sowas hab ich gesucht  danke!


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. September 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom ccdb air inline ?
Ich finde,er ist auch eine Überlegung wert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. September 2014)

Passt der überhaupt da rein? Ist ja recht groß das teil. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. September 2014)

Ja,den gibt es in 200x57
Und da er keinen AGB hat,sollte es doch klappen ?
Fahre ja auch nen DHX5.0 Air im Strive ...


----------



## Boardi05 (25. September 2014)

Der Inline passt laut Hersteller nicht rein, die haben ja ne Liste mit allen Bikes wo der reingeht. Der is schon recht groß, da wirds in der Box wohl zu eng.

Für die 400-450€ kann man sich den FloatX holen, der passt wunderbar ins Strive.

Jede ausfahrt die ich nun mach ist ne überraschung, das Biek fährt sich total anders, viel besser.


----------



## RobG301 (26. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der Inline passt laut Hersteller nicht rein, die haben ja ne Liste mit allen Bikes wo der reingeht. Der is schon recht groß, da wirds in der Box wohl zu eng.
> 
> Für die 400-450€ kann man sich den FloatX holen, der passt wunderbar ins Strive.
> 
> Jede ausfahrt die ich nun mach ist ne überraschung, das Biek fährt sich total anders, viel besser.



Bin mal gespannt was du über die neuen Strives aus Brixen berichtest dann nächste Woche!

Spiele jetzt auf mit dem Float X Gedanken. Auch wenn ich natürlich gerne das Strive CF hätte.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. September 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was du über die neuen Strives aus Brixen berichtest dann nächste Woche!
> 
> Spiele jetzt auf mit dem Float X Gedanken. Auch wenn ich natürlich gerne das Strive CF hätte.



Testival is dieses WE und Canyon ist nicht anwesend, k.a. wieso, andere Jahre waren die immer dabei, dieses Jahr nada...


----------



## RobG301 (26. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Testival is dieses WE und Canyon ist nicht anwesend, k.a. wieso, andere Jahre waren die immer dabei, dieses Jahr nada...



Schade...

Musste wohl doch mal nach Koblenz 

Komm ich eben runter sind nur 70km von mir! 

Muss eh mal hin und gucken ob die bisschen Gewichtsersparnis den Mehrpreis wert sind von Strive AL zu CF?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (26. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der Inline passt laut Hersteller nicht rein, die haben ja ne Liste mit allen Bikes wo der reingeht. Der is schon recht groß, da wirds in der Box wohl zu eng.
> 
> Für die 400-450€ kann man sich den FloatX holen, der passt wunderbar ins Strive.
> 
> Jede ausfahrt die ich nun mach ist ne überraschung, das Biek fährt sich total anders, viel besser.



Preis den Float X mal nicht jedem an  bin erst nächsten Monat wieder flüssig, was biketeile angeht  nicht dass der dann für den Preis verschwunden ist


----------



## Nesium (26. September 2014)

Ich hatte bei meinem zuerst denn Float X und dann noch den Monarch+ getestet, geblieben bin ich beim Moarch+.
Das LockOut ist zwar ein bischen weniger straff aber im gesamten überzeugte mich der Monarch mehr.


----------



## Nesium (26. September 2014)

Der CC Inline dürfte wohl nicht passen, da der Dämpfer im Strive beim einfedern unten Richtung Sattelrohr bewegt.
Sonst würde der Inline passen.


----------



## Arkanum (26. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
weiss jemand, welche sun ringle Naben in den Charger Comp Laufrädern des Strive7 2013 verbaut sind bzw. ob es ein Umrüstkit X12 auf QR9 gibt? Laut SunRingle HP gibts die Comp nur als QR, Expert sind umrüstbar ... wahrscheinlich gabs für Canyon eine eigene Kombi?


----------



## Boardi05 (27. September 2014)

Konnte heut auf nem strive cf probesitzen, shapeshifter probiren und n bissl uphill und downhill fahren. War aber ein s, m wär meine größe, erste eindruck is top, auch das blau kommt sehr gut, nur schwer is die kiste.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mohlo (27. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> War aber ein s, m wär meine größe, erste eindruck is top, auch das blau kommt sehr gut, nur schwer is die kiste.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge hast Du denn?


----------



## gunznoc (27. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Konnte heut auf nem strive cf probesitzen, shapeshifter probiren und n bissl uphill und downhill fahren. War aber ein s, m wär meine größe, erste eindruck is top, auch das blau kommt sehr gut, nur schwer is die kiste.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Und hat deiner Meinung nach der Shapeshifter spürbar viel gebracht im Uphill / Downhill?
Inwiefern meinst du das mit "schwer"?
Bike an sich schwer, schwerer als Werksangabe?

Bin auf weitere Infos gespannt 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Haukejunior (28. September 2014)

Wieviel Bar fahrt ihr denn in eurem Float X Dämpfer? Ich wiege bepackt um die 85kg vielleicht kann mir wer nen Tipp oder so geben.

Gruß Danny


----------



## Boardi05 (28. September 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> Welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge hast Du denn?



SL hab ich jetzt nicht im kopf, 1,76 bin ich.



gunznoc schrieb:


> Und hat deiner Meinung nach der Shapeshifter spürbar viel gebracht im Uphill / Downhill?
> Inwiefern meinst du das mit "schwer"?
> Bike an sich schwer, schwerer als Werksangabe?
> 
> ...



Konnte nur  10-20m bregauf fahren und n bissl mehr bergab, richtig getestet hab ich nicht, da es nicht mein rad war und auch kein testbike.

Das System funktioniert wirklich gut, unterschied hab ich nur gspürt, dass der dämpfer immer offen war aber im xc mode der sich kaum bewegte.

Rein gefühlt kommt mir das bike schwerer vor als mein Strive (was um die 14,5-15kg sein dürfte)



Haukejunior schrieb:


> Wieviel Bar fahrt ihr denn in eurem Float X Dämpfer? Ich wiege bepackt um die 85kg vielleicht kann mir wer nen Tipp oder so geben.
> 
> Gruß Danny



65kg und bin bei 160psi


----------



## 4Stroke (28. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die die Lager vom Hinterbau gwechselt haben, wo habt ihr bestellt?



Wenn noch jemand einen lager Satz für  das strive 2012 bis 2014 sucht  pn mit einem Angebot an mich. Das Set ist neu und vollständig  bis auf 2 Lager.  Bezeichnung der zwei fehlenden  kann ich nach gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (29. September 2014)

Ich würde gerne noch mal das Thema Spacer aufgreifen:
Ist ab Werk im Fox Float CTD (Strive 2014) ein Spacer schon verbaut? Kann ich einfach einen größeren Spacer in den Dämpfer einsetzen, wenn ich mehr Progression haben möchte, oder muss ich da etwas beachten bezgl. anderer Luftkammer oder ähnlichem?

Bei Bike Discount gibts die Spacer nur bis Baujahr 12:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-volume-tuning-kit-2005-2012-198396/wg_id-828


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2014)

öughm schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne noch mal das Thema Spacer aufgreifen:
> Ist ab Werk im Fox Float CTD (Strive 2014) ein Spacer schon verbaut? Kann ich einfach einen größeren Spacer in den Dämpfer einsetzen, wenn ich mehr Progression haben möchte, oder muss ich da etwas beachten bezgl. anderer Luftkammer oder ähnlichem?
> 
> Bei Bike Discount gibts die Spacer nur bis Baujahr 12:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-volume-tuning-kit-2005-2012-198396/wg_id-828




Hier die Spacer

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Float-CTD-Tuning-Kit-ab-Modell-2013-p36599/

Hier ne Anleitung

http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-fox-float-ctd-daempfer-luftkammergroesse-variieren/

und nein original ist keiner Verbaut, nur beim FloatX ist ein 1,0er verbaut


----------



## öughm (29. September 2014)

Top danke für den Link, die Anleitung habe ich schon gefunden. Daher auch meine Frage, weil dort steht, dass wenn KEIN Spacer ab WErk verbaut ist, es sein kann, dass man eine andere Luftkammer benötigt. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall? Also einfach Spacer rein und fertig?

EDIT: Noch mal die Anleitung gelesen und kapiert  Wer lesen kann und so  Danke


----------



## derth (29. September 2014)

Eine andere (größere) Luftkammer brauchst du nur wenn du en Dämper in richtung linear verändern möchtest und kein Spacer drin ist. Progressiver wird der Dämpfer wenn du die Luftkammer verkleinerst, also größere Spacer einbaust.


----------



## öughm (29. September 2014)

Das habe ich beim zweiten Mal lesen dann auch verstanden  Blöd wenn man vorher nur Bilder guckt


----------



## RobG301 (29. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Konnte heut auf nem strive cf probesitzen, shapeshifter probiren und n bissl uphill und downhill fahren. War aber ein s, m wär meine größe, erste eindruck is top, auch das blau kommt sehr gut, nur schwer is die kiste.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Dachte Canyon war nicht beim Testival! 

Aber dann ist ja gut, dass du es wenigstens mal "antesten" konntest. Schwer? Müsste doch auf dem Papier deutlich leichter als das alte AL sein.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Dachte Canyon war nicht beim Testival!
> 
> Aber dann ist ja gut, dass du es wenigstens mal "antesten" konntest. Schwer? Müsste doch auf dem Papier deutlich leichter als das alte AL sein.



Canyon war auch nicht da, hab aufm trail n mädel getroffen mit der kiste. Hab dann gleich mal nachgefragt und draufgsessen.

Wie gesagt, mir kam das bike schwer vor, schwerer als meins.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2014)

Am sonntag hab ichs nochmal gsehen an der schwalbebude, firstride reifen wurden montiert

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. September 2014)

Endlich wieder sie goldenen Laufräder drauf! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (30. September 2014)

Meins hat nun wieder die schwarzen druf, n bissl Training durch Mehrgwicht schadet nicht


----------



## Der_Graue (1. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Meins hat nun wieder die schwarzen druf, n bissl Training durch Mehrgwicht schadet nicht



Sag mal, fährst du auch?
Dein Rad sieht immer so geleckt aus


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Sag mal, fährst du auch?
> Dein Rad sieht immer so geleckt aus



Ja n bissl fahr ich auch damit, habs aber am Sonntag gwaschen und am Montag dann die Bilder gmacht. 

Seit n paar Wochen knackst mein Strive nun auch.

Hab gestern mal die Sitzstrebe ausgebaut, die vier Lager sauber gmacht und wieder alles zusammengebaut, auf den ersten Metern in der Garage scheint nun ruhe zu sein.


----------



## Der_Graue (1. Oktober 2014)




----------



## waldi28 (1. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja n bissl fahr ich auch damit, habs aber am Sonntag gwaschen und am Montag dann die Bilder gmacht.
> 
> Seit n paar Wochen knackst mein Strive nun auch.
> 
> Hab gestern mal die Sitzstrebe ausgebaut, die vier Lager sauber gmacht und wieder alles zusammengebaut, auf den ersten Metern in der Garage scheint nun ruhe zu sein.



Hast du die Lager schon ein mal ausgetauscht?
Bei meinem wurden bei der Erstinspektion in Koblenz alle Lager der Sitzstrebe und das Tretlager erneuert.
Hatte mich damals nicht gekostet. Ich hatte mich nur gewundert, warum das gemacht wurde.
Ich konnte nämlich vorher kein Lagerspiel oder irgendwelche Geräusche feststellen.


----------



## sinex (1. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja n bissl fahr ich auch damit, habs aber am Sonntag gwaschen und am Montag dann die Bilder gmacht.
> 
> Seit n paar Wochen knackst mein Strive nun auch.
> 
> Hab gestern mal die Sitzstrebe ausgebaut, die vier Lager sauber gmacht und wieder alles zusammengebaut, auf den ersten Metern in der Garage scheint nun ruhe zu sein.



Das mach ich schon fast regelmäßig alle paar Monate... scheint sich ein bisschen der Dreck da hinten zu fangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Geminde,

bin seit kurzem von einem alten XC zum 2013er Strive gewechselt. Bei meinem XC habe ich ein wechselbares Schaltauge. Ein solches gibt es ja beim Strive nicht. Was passiert bei dem Strive, falls man mal irgendwo härter anschlägt? Was sollte ich als Ersatzteil mit mir führen?

Grüße
Lars


----------



## mohlo (2. Oktober 2014)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hallo Geminde,
> 
> bin seit kurzem von einem alten XC zum 2013er Strive gewechselt. Bei meinem XC habe ich ein wechselbares Schaltauge. Ein solches gibt es ja beim Strive nicht. Was passiert bei dem Strive, falls man mal irgendwo härter anschlägt? Was sollte ich als Ersatzteil mit mir führen?
> 
> ...


*SCHRAUBE FÜR SCHALTAUGE NR. 21*
Diese Schraube hat eine Sollbruchstelle und schützt so das eigentliche Schaltauge vor Defekten. Wenn diese Schraube an Deinem Schaltauge gebrochen ist reicht es in der Regel aus, nur die Schraube zu ersetzen


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Oktober 2014)

Die von Syntace passen auch, die Schraube bricht aber auch nicht immer, im ital. Forum hats einem das Schaltauge verbogen

Schaltauge

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/X-12-Schaltauge-p24465/

und die Schraube

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/X-12-Schaltaugenschraube-p24466/


----------



## derth (2. Oktober 2014)

Also das Strive hat ein austasuschbares Schaltauge, ein Bolzen mit eingefräster Nut als sollbruchstelle. Wird von Oben bei der X12 durchgesteckt. Das Teil kann man bei Canyon für paar € erstehen, habs mir damals mit bestellt.
S. 18...
https://media.canyon.com/download/fahrradhandbuecher/2013/Canyon-MTB-DE.pdf


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Oktober 2014)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich Flat oder Klick? Oder beides? Wann was? Vom XC kenne ich natürlich nur Klickies.


----------



## Haukejunior (2. Oktober 2014)

Flat immer und überall


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Oktober 2014)

Fast immer flat, ab und zu aber auch klicks, in der luft hat man da das bike einfach besser inter kontrolle.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## grobi59 (3. Oktober 2014)

Meins steht im Bikemarkt, falls jemand noch eins braucht. Preis vb.


----------



## Haukejunior (3. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Fast immer flat, ab und zu aber auch klicks, in der luft hat man da das bike einfach besser inter kontrolle.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


 

Was hast du denn für Klicks und welchen Schuh dazu?

Und noch ne andere Frage an alle. Ich suche ne super kleine leichte kompakte Regenjacke/Windjacke welche ich für den Notfall nutzen kann. Hat jemand ne Idee oder Erfahrungen mit irgendwelchen Jacken gemacht?

Gruß Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ganz einfache Shimano-Klickpedale angeschraubt und fahre noch mit meinen Specialized-Schuhen mit Carbonsohle. Flats habe ich die Icons, warte aber noch auf die bestellten 5ten Freeride. 

Aber jetzt: geiles Wetter, rauf auf's Bike


----------



## sinex (3. Oktober 2014)

Seit kurzem alles mit Klickies. Man bleibt in rauem Gelände einfach besser auf den Pedalen und kann sich auf die gute Linie konzentrieren. Außerdem kannst du viel kraftvoller Sprinten


----------



## Der_Graue (3. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Seit kurzem alles mit Klickies. Man bleibt in rauem Gelände einfach besser auf den Pedalen und kann sich auf die gute Linie konzentrieren. Außerdem kannst du viel kraftvoller Sprinten



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln!
Habe mit Klickies zu oft in den Brennesseln gelegen, fahre nur noch Flats ;-)


----------



## sinex (4. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln!
> Habe mit Klickies zu oft in den Brennesseln gelegen, fahre nur noch Flats ;-)


Dank Strava kann ich das in meinem Fall sogar mit Zahlen belegen


----------



## Haukejunior (4. Oktober 2014)

Kommt man denn so einfach raus bei Klickies? Ich stelle mir das nicht so einfach vor.


----------



## beutelfuchs (4. Oktober 2014)

Mit Klicks geht alles besser bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem man nicht mehr schnell genug raus kam. Muss man abwaegen, was man bereit ist zu zahlen  Ich bin schon kaputt genug, um bei Flats zu bleiben.


----------



## potzblitzer (4. Oktober 2014)

Nur Flats. Einfach besseres Fahrgefühl. Hab mal Clicks probiert aber konnte keine wesentlichen Vorteile - für mich - erkennen.


----------



## grobi59 (4. Oktober 2014)

Im Falle eines Sturzes oder schnellem absetzten des Fußes in einer Kurve klickt man ganz intuitiv von alleine aus.  Es gab noch keine Situation in der ich nicht schnell genug hinauskam. Klar, im Stand bin ich wegen Träumerei auch schon umgefallen, aber in den wichtigen Situationen kommt man idR immer raus.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Oktober 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Klicks und welchen Schuh dazu?
> 
> Und noch ne andere Frage an alle. Ich suche ne super kleine leichte kompakte Regenjacke/Windjacke welche ich für den Notfall nutzen kann. Hat jemand ne Idee oder Erfahrungen mit irgendwelchen Jacken gemacht?
> 
> Gruß Danny



Klick und schuhe sind von shimano, aber geliehen, da ich mir immer noch nicht sicher bin. 

Falls dann click dann wird n Exustar Pedal geholt mir klick/flat und der Schuh von Mavic.

Jacken hab ich in einem Rucksack ne Dynafit und im anderen ne Assos, beide Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (6. Oktober 2014)

Bisher hatte ich auch nie Probleme aus den Klicks zu kommen, werde aber trotzdem mal Flats probieren.


----------



## Haukejunior (8. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Klick und schuhe sind von shimano, aber geliehen, da ich mir immer noch nicht sicher bin.
> 
> Falls dann click dann wird n Exustar Pedal geholt mir klick/flat und der Schuh von Mavic.
> 
> Jacken hab ich in einem Rucksack ne Dynafit und im anderen ne Assos, beide Top


 
 Dynafit habe ich mal geschaut sind schöne bei aber die Preise  Was hast du denn für eine? Mir hat das Model(THE BEAST GTX M JKT) voll zugesagt.

Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Oktober 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Dynafit habe ich mal geschaut sind schöne bei aber die Preise  Was hast du denn für eine? Mir hat das Model(THE BEAST GTX M JKT) voll zugesagt.
> 
> Gruß



Hmm, da müsst ich nochmal nachguggn. Die Preise sind aber relativ gut/günstig im vergleich zu anderen top Marken 

Norrona gibs auch noch.

https://www.norrona.com/en-GB/Products/4304-12/7765/bitihorn-dri1-jacket-m/

https://www.norrona.com/en-GB/Products/7000-12/3440/fjora-dri1-jacket-m/

Mehr als 300€ würd ich aber nicht ausgeben, eine Dorne oder n Sturz und dann kannste die Jacke mit n bissl pech wegwerfen.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Eingeschickt habe ich es am 09.09. und angekommen bei Canyon ist es am 12.09. Ist also am Freitag zwei Wochen weg plus nochmal im schlimmsten Fall 3 Wochen bis zum 16.10. bis wohin es spätestens verschickt werden soll. Die Leute waren auch alle sehr freundlich und haben mir sofort einen Austausch auf Gewährleistung vorgeschlagen, ohne dass ich das einmal erwähnen musste.



Hast du dein Bike bzw. Rahmen zurück?
Musste auf einen lächerlichen Trigger bei Canyon 3 Wochen warten 
Der Service vor Ort ist echt ... , einfach nur


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hast du dein Bike bzw. Rahmen zurück?
> Musste auf einen lächerlichen Trigger bei Canyon 3 Wochen warten
> Der Service vor Ort ist echt ... , einfach nur



Na dann sei froh dassde nie was mit Canyon Italia zu tun hast, die sind nochmal VIEL schlimmer. Ich war echt froh, dass ich mein Gabel und Dämpferproblem über Canyon Deutschland abwickeln konnte, ging alles sehr schnell und einfach.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Na dann sei froh dassde nie was mit Canyon Italia zu tun hast, die sind nochmal VIEL schlimmer. Ich war echt froh, dass ich mein Gabel und Dämpferproblem über Canyon Deutschland abwickeln konnte, ging alles sehr schnell und einfach.



Weiß net, der Servicefutzi hätte mir auch den Trigger direkt in die Hand drücken können.
Nee, es war das erste und letzte mal, dass ich mir ein Canyon gekauft habe!
Habe die Schnauze von denen voll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (8. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hast du dein Bike bzw. Rahmen zurück?
> Musste auf einen lächerlichen Trigger bei Canyon 3 Wochen warten
> Der Service vor Ort ist echt ... , einfach nur


Leider noch nicht wieder da. Hab ja am Anfang gesagt bekommen, dass ich mit 20 Werktage rechnen muss. Die sind tatsächlich heute rum. Werd heute mal auf der Facebookseite nachhacken obs was neues gibt. Mir wurde ja auch gesagt, dass es aller spätestens am 16. Oktober rausgeht, also nächste Woche Donnerstag, kann aber schon eher sein.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Leider noch nicht wieder da. Hab ja am Anfang gesagt bekommen, dass ich mit 20 Werktage rechnen muss. Die sind tatsächlich heute rum. Werd heute mal auf der Facebookseite nachhacken obs was neues gibt. Mir wurde ja auch gesagt, dass es aller spätestens am 16. Oktober rausgeht, also nächste Woche Donnerstag, kann aber schon eher sein.



Schreib denen mal ne böse Email, bei mir hats geholfen!


----------



## sinex (8. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Schreib denen mal ne böse Email, bei mir hats geholfen!


Nach deinem Post oben zu Urteilen war die wohl sehr böse


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Nach deinem Post oben zu Urteilen war die wohl sehr böse



Nee, es ging so, habe denen nur geschrieben, was sie für miesen Service haben (bei meiner Bagatelle) und ich mir im
Leben kein Canyon mehr kaufen werde.
Das hat gereicht ;-)


----------



## Dice8 (8. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Leider noch nicht wieder da. Hab ja am Anfang gesagt bekommen, dass ich mit 20 Werktage rechnen muss. Die sind tatsächlich heute rum. Werd heute mal auf der Facebookseite nachhacken obs was neues gibt. Mir wurde ja auch gesagt, dass es aller spätestens am 16. Oktober rausgeht, also nächste Woche Donnerstag, kann aber schon eher sein.


Anrufen und nachfragen! Jeden Tag ab heute da die 20 Werktage rum sind.


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann euch gut verstehen, wenn ihr "böse" Emails schreibt, aber die bringen auch nix. Die meinen das ja nicht persönlich und idR kann derjenige, der die Emails liest bzw das Telefon abhebt am allerwenigsten was dafür. Sachliche Kritik äußern ist natürlich in so einem Fall absolut angebracht. 

Am meisten Wirkung erzielt tatsächlich das, was schon erwähnt wurde: nicht mehr dort einkaufen. Solange deren Umsätze und Verkaufszahlen nach oben schnellen wird sich garantiert nix ändern. Auch aus den hier genannten Gründen - und anderen - wird mein neues kein Canyon mehr.


----------



## Dice8 (8. Oktober 2014)

Der Callenter Agent sieht ja wie oft schon angerufen wurde. Dieser sollte dann mal interne Eskalationsmöglichkeiten über den Teamverantwortlichen anstoßen! Hartnäckig bleiben! Über einen Anrufer der klein bei gibt freut sich jeder Callenter Agent. Hartnäckige Anrufer die nicht direkt klein bei geben erreichen in der Regel mehr.


----------



## sinex (8. Oktober 2014)

Einfach nur freundlich dabei bleiben. Dass man die Mitarbeiter Blöd anmacht ist natürlich voll daneben, macht aber hier bestimmt keiner 
Ich könnte mir denken, dass es auf der Facebookseite auch recht effektiv ist,  da ja jeder mitlesen kann.


----------



## Dice8 (8. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Einfach nur freundlich dabei bleiben. Dass man die Mitarbeiter Blöd anmacht ist natürlich voll daneben, .... [...]


Das sollte sich eigentlich von selbst verstehen. Freundlich aber bestimmend sein!


----------



## sinex (8. Oktober 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das sollte sich eigentlich von selbst verstehen. Freundlich aber bestimmend sein!


Ist schon klar  Hab nur als Student eine Zeit lang im Einzelhandel gejobt und die Erfahrung gemacht dass die Wenigsten bei Problemen einen freundlichen Ton haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (8. Oktober 2014)

Werkstatttermin ist nun defintiv der 16. Oktober.

@Boardi05 : Hast du bei deinem Float X Spacer drin? Wenn ja, wie viel wiegst du denn fahrfertig? Die Spacer vom normalen Float CTD werden ja leider nicht passen, oder?


----------



## waldi28 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hab jetzt endlich den Dämpfer gefunden, den ich schon seit langem suche.







Jetz fehlt mir nur noch das Auspresswerkzeug für das Nadellager.
Bin mal gespannt wie er funzt.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Werkstatttermin ist nun defintiv der 16. Oktober.
> 
> @Boardi05 : Hast du bei deinem Float X Spacer drin? Wenn ja, wie viel wiegst du denn fahrfertig? Die Spacer vom normalen Float CTD werden ja leider nicht passen, oder?



Nein die vom Float CTD passen nicht, im Float CTD bin ich den größten Spacer gfahren, beim FloatX hab ich den 0,9er Spacer drinnen, fahrfertig 65-70kg.


----------



## sinex (13. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nein die vom Float CTD passen nicht, im Float CTD bin ich den größten Spacer gfahren, beim FloatX hab ich den 0,9er Spacer drinnen, fahrfertig 65-70kg.


Danke für die Info. Ich glaub du hattest schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass im Float X bereits ein 1,0er Spacer drin ist. Vielleicht passt der ja schon auf meine 80-85kg Fahrergewicht und ich bestell erst mal keine Spacer dazu.

Neuigkeiten zu meinem Gewärleistungsfall gibt es auch noch: Am Samstag wurde ich angerufen, dass sie doch jetzt schon an meinem Bike sind und die Teile an meinem neuen Rahmen zu montieren. Nur leider ist das Tretlager schon auseinander gefallen, weil es schon so verschlissen war. Bekomme jetzt auch noch ein neues dazu, bei dem ich die Montagekosten dann auch nicht mehr übernehmen muss, weil es ja eh schon zerlegt ist. Anfang nächster Woche sollte ich es dann aller spätestens wieder in den Händen halten. Als willkommens-geschenk hab ich dann noch ein bisschen Bling-Bling in Form des Float X bereit liegen


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ich glaub du hattest schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass im Float X bereits ein 1,0er Spacer drin ist. Vielleicht passt der ja schon auf meine 80-85kg Fahrergewicht und ich bestell erst mal keine Spacer dazu.
> 
> Neuigkeiten zu meinem Gewärleistungsfall gibt es auch noch: Am Samstag wurde ich angerufen, dass sie doch jetzt schon an meinem Bike sind und die Teile an meinem neuen Rahmen zu montieren. Nur leider ist das Tretlager schon auseinander gefallen, weil es schon so verschlissen war. Bekomme jetzt auch noch ein neues dazu, bei dem ich die Montagekosten dann auch nicht mehr übernehmen muss, weil es ja eh schon zerlegt ist. Anfang nächster Woche sollte ich es dann aller spätestens wieder in den Händen halten. Als willkommens-geschenk hab ich dann noch ein bisschen Bling-Bling in Form des Float X bereit liegen



Ja, Canyon hat beim 2014er Team den 1,0er montiert

Hol dir den hier (ich hab auch den gekauft)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/452578-fox-float-x-factory-kashima-modell-2014-neu-sonderpreis

da ist schon ein 0,9er drinnen und die obere Buchse kannste auch drinnen lassen, musst nur unten aufs Nadellager wechseln.


----------



## sinex (13. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja, Canyon hat beim 2014er Team den 1,0er montiert
> 
> Hol dir den hier (ich hab auch den gekauft)
> 
> ...



Genau der ist auf dem Weg zu mir  Unschlagbar für den Preis. Den kann man nicht so liegen lassen


----------



## Haukejunior (13. Oktober 2014)

Wie stellt ihr denn den Rebound ein? Man kommt ja sehr bescheiden ran. Oder habt ihr euch ein Tool gebastelt?

Gruß Danny


----------



## hans7 (13. Oktober 2014)

Abgesehen von den Aussagen, dass der neue DebonAir nicht zur Hinterbaucharakteristik mit der Standardabstimmung passen soll, hat ihn dennoch jemand mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Wie stellt ihr denn den Rebound ein? Man kommt ja sehr bescheiden ran. Oder habt ihr euch ein Tool gebastelt?
> 
> Gruß Danny



kommt man eigentlich ganz gut ran, schraubenzieher, einmal einstellen und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt endlich den Dämpfer gefunden, den ich schon seit langem suche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bild machen sobald der eingbaut is, schaut sicher gut aus n komplett schwarzer dämpfer.


----------



## sinex (13. Oktober 2014)

hans7 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Aussagen, dass der neue DebonAir nicht zur Hinterbaucharakteristik mit der Standardabstimmung passen soll, hat ihn dennoch jemand mal ausprobiert?


Schau mal in den Thread "Dämpfer für Strive" da hat das jemand gemacht und war ganz und gar nicht zufrieden


----------



## waldi28 (13. Oktober 2014)

Es ist kein debon air Dämpfer. Den hätte ich mir nicht geholt.
Ich hab den Dämpfer zufällig im Bikemarkt gefunden. Es war ein Garantiefall.
Er entspricht dem normalen Monarch plus mit einem MM tune, aber halt komplett in schwarz.
Den Dämpfer gibt es so noch nicht zu kaufen.
Ich hab jetzt nur folgendes Problem:
Vergangene Woche hatte ich mir bei CANYON das Auspresswerkzeug und einen neuen Lagersatz für das Nadellager bestellt. jetzt kam die Rechnung mit einem Liefertermin KW 8/2015.
Da muss ich mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## sinex (13. Oktober 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Es ist kein debon air Dämpfer. Den hätte ich mir nicht geholt.
> Ich hab den Dämpfer zufällig im Bikemarkt gefunden. Es war ein Garantiefall.
> Er entspricht dem normalen Monarch plus mit einem MM tune, aber halt komplett in schwarz.
> Den Dämpfer gibt es so noch nicht zu kaufen.
> ...



Das nadellager ist wohl ein Normteil und heist HK1010 (Breite 10mm und Innendurchmesser 10mm) das kriegst du überall. Lediglich die Distanzscheiben wirst du vom alten Dämpfer nehmen müssen. 
Das Auspresstool hab ich mir auch bestellt und die haben nicht gesagt, dass es länger dauert.


----------



## waldi28 (13. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich hab mal bei CANYON nachgefragt, ob das mit dem Termin stimmt.
Ansonsten nehm ich das Lager vom alten Dämpfer.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Es ist kein debon air Dämpfer. Den hätte ich mir nicht geholt.
> Ich hab den Dämpfer zufällig im Bikemarkt gefunden. Es war ein Garantiefall.
> Er entspricht dem normalen Monarch plus mit einem MM tune, aber halt komplett in schwarz.
> Den Dämpfer gibt es so noch nicht zu kaufen.
> ...



Den hatte ich auch gesehen, wollte ihn auch nehmen, aber die Luftkammer war mir dann doch n bissl zu klein.

Auspresstool von Canyon is echt n geniales teil, aber leider keine Beschreibung dabei, da hab ich doch ne weile lang rumprobiert.

Nadellager kannste auch das alte nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naudi (13. Oktober 2014)

Also das mit den Lieferzeiten ist komisch aktuell.
Hab mir beim Dämpferservice letzte Woche die obere Dämpferschraube rundgedreht. 
Mein Fehler...hab nen schlechten Imbus benutz.
Also hab ich zwei neue Schrauben und das Nadellager unten bei Canyon bestellt.
Nach etwas über einer Woche bekomme ich heute KW 6/ 2015 als Liefertermin für die Schraube  (Artikelnummer A1017956 ) und das Lager (A1028849) genannt.
Was bitte sollen Leute machen die Teile benötigen ? Das Bike 3 Monate stehen lassen?

Hat evtl. jemand ne alternative für die Schraube oben? Das Nadellager scheint ja genormt zu sein...


----------



## Nesium (13. Oktober 2014)

Warum die nicht fähig sind Ersatzteile in nützlicher Frist zu liefern ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Musste auch immer eine Ewigkeit auf Kleinteile warten, obschon das Teile waren die sicher an Lager waren. Der Service von Canyon ist manchmal schon recht miserabel.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2014)

naudi schrieb:


> Also das mit den Lieferzeiten ist komisch aktuell.
> Hab mir beim Dämpferservice letzte Woche die obere Dämpferschraube rundgedreht.
> Mein Fehler...hab nen schlechten Imbus benutz.
> Also hab ich zwei neue Schrauben und das Nadellager unten bei Canyon bestellt.
> ...



Die schraube bin ich auch am überlegen ne zweite zu bestellen. Hab auch immer angst die zu killen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## waldi28 (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Schraube hatte ich mir auch vorsichtshalber mitbestellt.
Evtl. liegt es daran, dass das Lager und Auspresstool erst in 5 Monaten kommen soll.


----------



## Haukejunior (14. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand Bilder zum Auspresstool oder gar ne Zeichnung


----------



## sinex (14. Oktober 2014)

Hat vielleicht auch zufällig irgend jemand eine Idee wo ich vielleicht eine Zeichnung oder die CAD-Daten von den Spacern für den Float X her bekommen könnte? Das wär nämlich mal eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung für den 3D-Drucker hier


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder zum Auspresstool oder gar ne Zeichnung



Bilder kann ich heut abend machen. 



sinex schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht auch zufällig irgend jemand eine Idee wo ich vielleicht eine Zeichnung oder die CAD-Daten von den Spacern für den Float X her bekommen könnte? Das wär nämlich mal eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung für den 3D-Drucker hier



Leider nicht, aber im FloatX is eh schon ein 0,9er verbaut, den kannste ja rausbasteln und abmessen


----------



## potzblitzer (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab noch das Canyon Auspresstool hier rumliegen und brauch es nicht mehr da ich mein Strive verkauft habe. Kann man hier kaufen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/471653-canyon-pocket-press-auspresstool-fur-nadellager


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2014)

wollte es gerade auch posten...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. Oktober 2014)

Kurze Frage eben: 
Am Strive 2014 mit Elixir 7 Bremse. Welche Größe haben die bremsscheiben? 
200 und 180 oder? 

Bin gerade nicht zuhause und muss das eben wissen. 

Danke 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Kurze Frage eben:
> Am Strive 2014 mit Elixir 7 Bremse. Welche Größe haben die bremsscheiben?
> 200 und 180 oder?
> 
> ...



Ich hatte vorne 200 und hinten 180 bei der X0 Trail


----------



## Haukejunior (14. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bilder kann ich heut abend machen


 Vielleicht auch mit Maßen?


----------



## waldi28 (14. Oktober 2014)

So, bezüglich der bestellten Lager und der Schraube kam von CANYON rel. schnell eine Antwort. Die freundliche Dame vom Service meinte, dass eine Lieferung für die KW 8/2015 doch sehr lange wäre. Sie würde mit der entsprechenden Abteilung Rücksprache halten. Eine Stunde später kam eine neue Rechnung mit einem Liefertermin für die KW 43. Es kann also doch ein wenig schneller gehen.


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Oktober 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> So, bezüglich der bestellten Lager und der Schraube kam von CANYON rel. schnell eine Antwort. Die freundliche Dame vom Service meinte, dass eine Lieferung für die KW 8/2015 doch sehr lange wäre. Sie würde mit der entsprechenden Abteilung Rücksprache halten. Eine Stunde später kam eine neue Rechnung mit einem Liefertermin für die KW 43. Es kann also doch ein wenig schneller gehen.



Lucky you


----------



## exbonner (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mal eine blöde Frage. Bei meinem -gebraucht gekauften- Strive Race 8.0 aus 2014 müssen neue Laufräder her.

Welche Daten sind jetzt für den Laufradbauer wichtig?

VR: 15mm Steckachse
HR: X12 (welche Maße?) und X01. Reichen diese Angaben?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Oktober 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine blöde Frage. Bei meinem -gebraucht gekauften- Strive Race 8.0 aus 2014 müssen neue Laufräder her.
> 
> Welche Daten sind jetzt für den Laufradbauer wichtig?
> 
> ...



X12 142mm

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,
Verkaufe mein Strive ESX 9.0 SL 
Tip Top Zustand !!!
Vlt.sucht ja jemand eine ordentliche Spassmaschiene !
Hier im Bikemarkt ...


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Oktober 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> Verkaufe mein Strive ESX 9.0 SL
> Tip Top Zustand !!!
> Vlt.sucht ja jemand eine ordentliche Spassmaschiene !
> Hier im Bikemarkt ...



Wie jetzt?!? Warum? Was wird das neue?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Oktober 2014)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher. 
Aber wahrscheinlich lasse ich mir bis nächstes jahr Ostern zeit mit der Entscheidung .
Komme leider nicht so oft zum fahren hier im Flachland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (15. Oktober 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> Verkaufe mein Strive ESX 9.0 SL
> Tip Top Zustand !!!
> Vlt.sucht ja jemand eine ordentliche Spassmaschiene !
> Hier im Bikemarkt ...



Schade


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Oktober 2014)

Vlt.auch nicht mal sehen ;-)


----------



## grobi59 (15. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob eine 2-Fach Kurbel mit 38/26 Zähnen passt?


----------



## naudi (16. Oktober 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> So, bezüglich der bestellten Lager und der Schraube kam von CANYON rel. schnell eine Antwort. Die freundliche Dame vom Service meinte, dass eine Lieferung für die KW 8/2015 doch sehr lange wäre. Sie würde mit der entsprechenden Abteilung Rücksprache halten. Eine Stunde später kam eine neue Rechnung mit einem Liefertermin für die KW 43. Es kann also doch ein wenig schneller gehen.



Das kam bei mir ...auf erneute Nachfrage. Und ob ich das Bike jetzt bis 2015 stehen lassen muss.
Werde wohl heute nochmal anrufen..


Sehr geehrter Herr ....,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 14. Oktober 2014.

Bedauerlicherweise muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir die benötigte Schraube nicht mehr auf Lager haben. Wenn ich dennoch eine Bestellung über die benötigten Artikel aufnehmen soll, geben wir mir eine kurze Rückmeldung mit der entsprechenden Zahlungsart.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen und Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.


----------



## sinex (16. Oktober 2014)

naudi schrieb:


> Das kam bei mir ...auf erneute Nachfrage. Und ob ich das Bike jetzt bis 2015 stehen lassen muss.
> Werde wohl heute nochmal anrufen..
> 
> 
> ...



Wegen so einer blöden Schraube?? Wahnsinn... Probier doch mal eine nach DIN EN 10642. Sehen meiner Ansicht nach ganz ähnlich aus, haben nur meistens ein durchgängiges Gewinde und keinen Linsenkopf. Vielleicht findest du in irgendeinem Shop eine Ausführung mit kurzem Gewinde. Und kauf da dann gleich eine aus gutem altem Stahl


----------



## sinex (16. Oktober 2014)

Update zu meinem gerissenen Rahmen:
Hab gerade eine Email von Canyon bekommen, dass mein Auftrag soeben abgeschlossen wurde und mir mein Strive heute oder morgen wieder zugeschickt wird. Alles in allem vom ersten Kontakt mit Canyon wegen des Defektes sind ca. 5 Wochen bis jetzt vergangen.
Ich glaub ich sollte mir mal ein Zweit-Bike anschaffen...

Update: Wurde heute 14:00 verschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NonoF (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute, hab mal ne Frage zur Shimano Zee Bremse.
Ich hab momentan noch die Avid 5 auf meinem 14er Strive, da ist ja auch der Drücker für die Reverb mit instaliert. Jetzt will ich aber die Zee dran schrauben, da brauch ich doch ne andere oder ne externe Schelle für die Reverb oder?


----------



## hans7 (16. Oktober 2014)

ja da musst du dir die Schelle für die Reverb besorgen. Von Drittherstellern gibt es wohl auch Adapter um Sram und Shimano zu kombinieren.


----------



## grobi59 (16. Oktober 2014)

Der Reverbhebel hält auch ohne Bremse bzw Mittelblock.
Bremse raus, mit gleicher Schraube festmachen, fertig..


----------



## NonoF (16. Oktober 2014)

Ah perfekt, da kann ich mir nachher immernoch was übelegen mit dem Matchmaker oder wie der heißt.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (16. Oktober 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Der Reverbhebel hält auch ohne Bremse bzw Mittelblock.
> Bremse raus, mit gleicher Schraube festmachen, fertig..


Genau so ist es. Hab ich damals zuerst so verbaut und mich dann gefragt wo denn die Halterung für den Bremshebel abgeblieben ist 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## hans7 (16. Oktober 2014)

hatte mich echt vertan: wenn man das auseinanderbaut, ist tatsächlich die Schelle an der Reverb nicht am Bremshebel wie ich vorher dachte.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2014)

naudi schrieb:


> Das kam bei mir ...auf erneute Nachfrage. Und ob ich das Bike jetzt bis 2015 stehen lassen muss.
> Werde wohl heute nochmal anrufen..
> 
> 
> ...



Die Schraube hat bei mir Lieferdatum ende Februar...


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Oktober 2014)

Habe noch einen neuen Lagersatz für das Canyon Strive 2012-2014 hier liegen, vollständig bis auf 2 lager die zb bei canyon erworben werden können.

Da ich mein Strive verkauft habe keine Verwendung mehr dafür, bei Interesse pn.


----------



## waldi28 (16. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Schraube hat bei mir Lieferdatum ende Februar...



Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Meine Bestellung, Lager und Schraube, wurde heute verschickt.
Ich hab schon so ein schlechtes Gefühl. Die werden doch hoffentlich die richtige Schraube eingepackt haben.


----------



## waldi28 (18. Oktober 2014)

So, der Dämpfer ist eingebaut.






Obwohl ich mit dem Fox Dämpfer zufrieden war, muss ich sagen, dass der Monarch plus doch um einiges besser ist. Besonder schnelle Schläge bügelt er viel besser weg und hat wesentlich mehr Federwegsreserven.
Ich bin echt zufrieden mit der Neuanschaffung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (18. Oktober 2014)

Meine Reise hat auch ein Ende und mein Strive mit dem neuen Rahmen kam heute an. Die Pocket press lag auch noch dabei, taucht aber nicht in der Rechnung auf... Vielleicht ist das als Entschädigung für die 5 Wochen Wartezeit zu sehen. Ich werd das nochmal abklären. 

Natürlich auch gleich den neuen Dämpfer eingebaut ( und beim zusammenbauen dabei such gleich noch die aluschraube abgedreht...) und muss sagen dass es die Investition mehr als wert war.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Oktober 2014)

Gestern durfte es dann endlich mal an nem ganz besonderen ort hin


----------



## exbonner (19. Oktober 2014)

Mal ne Frage an die X01 Fahrer: hat jmd. nachträglich einen Bashguard montiert?

Für die Kurbeln gab es doch auch irgendeinen Schutz, oder?

Ich war heute zum ersten Mal richtig shredden. Das Strive geht ja wirklich gut ab...


----------



## Haukejunior (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe kein Taco montiert und bin bis jetzt immer gut hingekommen hatte aber auch noch kein Bike Park Einsatz. Ja für die Kurbeln gibts die Race Face Carbon Crank Boots.


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Oktober 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> So, der Dämpfer ist eingebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du mit den CB Iodine 3 Laufrädern klar, meine waren nach dem ersten Einsatz in Tirol nicht mehr brauchbar :-(
Sehen zwar gut aus, sind ihr Geld aber nicht wert.


----------



## sinex (20. Oktober 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Meine Bestellung, Lager und Schraube, wurde heute verschickt.
> Ich hab schon so ein schlechtes Gefühl. Die werden doch hoffentlich die richtige Schraube eingepackt haben.



Und? Wars die richtige? Hab nämlich jetzt das selbe Problem mit der rund gedrehten Aluschraube


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Oktober 2014)

Sprecht Ihr von der Schraube die oben den Dämpfer hält? 

Ich hab die Schraube bestimmt schon 10-15mal ein und ausgebaut, bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## sinex (20. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sprecht Ihr von der Schraube die oben den Dämpfer hält?
> 
> Ich hab die Schraube bestimmt schon 10-15mal ein und ausgebaut, bisher keine Probleme.



In meinem alten Rahmen hab ich das auch gemacht... Tja einmal halt nicht richtig aufgepasst und den Drehmomentschlüssel ein bissl falsch angesetzt und die Späne sind gerieselt  Ich werd mich aber mal nach einer passenden Stahlschraube umschaun


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> In meinem alten Rahmen hab ich das auch gemacht... Tja einmal halt nicht richtig aufgepasst und den Drehmomentschlüssel ein bissl falsch angesetzt und die Späne sind gerieselt  Ich werd mich aber mal nach einer passenden Stahlschraube umschaun


Nimm ne Titanschraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (20. Oktober 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Für die Kurbeln gab es doch auch irgendeinen Schutz, oder?



Crank Boots.


----------



## sinex (20. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Nimm ne Titanschraube



Hast du zufällig eine Bezugsquelle für die (doch ein bisschen spezielle) Schraube vom oberen Dämpferauge? Hab nämlich schon schwierigkeiten was passendes in Stahl zu finden


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig eine Bezugsquelle für die (doch ein bisschen spezielle) Schraube vom oberen Dämpferauge? Hab nämlich schon schwierigkeiten was passendes in Stahl zu finden



http://www.titanschraubenguenstig.de


----------



## exbonner (20. Oktober 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Taco montiert und bin bis jetzt immer gut hingekommen hatte aber auch noch kein Bike Park Einsatz. Ja für die Kurbeln gibts die Race Face Carbon Crank Boots.



Hab mir jetzt mal die Boots und den Truvativ BashGuard bestellt...brauche noch etwas außer den Bashguard selbst und das Schraubenset?


----------



## Haukejunior (20. Oktober 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal die Boots und den Truvativ BashGuard bestellt...brauche noch etwas außer den Bashguard selbst und das Schraubenset?



Was für ein BG hast nen Link oder gibts nur den einen?


----------



## exbonner (20. Oktober 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/X01-BashGuard-Kettenschutzring-p38013/

Mehr habe ich nicht gefunden

Braucht man das Teil auch noch?

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--28686.html?gclid=COT2_YP5usECFWcUwwoduzwAbQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (20. Oktober 2014)

Nein ich denke den Spider brauchst du nicht. Außer du hast keine X01?


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. Oktober 2014)

Hm, jetzt habe ich ein tolles Strive, musste aber leider feststellen, dass es nicht auf meinen Dachträger passt  Mal schauen, ob ich alternative Aufsätze für den Träger finde.


----------



## gunznoc (20. Oktober 2014)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt habe ich ein tolles Strive, musste aber leider feststellen, dass es nicht auf meinen Dachträger passt  Mal schauen, ob ich alternative Aufsätze für den Träger finde.



Was hast du für einen?
Auf meinen Thule habe ich es damals draufbekommen mit etwas probieren. 
Habs direkt an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme geklemmt. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## waldi28 (20. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Wie kommst du mit den CB Iodine 3 Laufrädern klar, meine waren nach dem ersten Einsatz in Tirol nicht mehr brauchbar :-(
> Sehen zwar gut aus, sind ihr Geld aber nicht wert.


Ich hab mit den Laufrädern gar keine Probleme. Ich besitze sogar zwei Sätze. Den Originalen in schwarz-grün und den schwarzen Satz. Den Originalen hatte ich nach gut 2000 km einmal für 10 € nachzentrieren lassen und das wars. Mit dem Rad war ich aber auch noch nicht in den Alpen unterwegs. Für meine Region hier sind die völlig ausreichend. Und so teuer sind sie auch nicht mehr. Der schwarze Satz hat weniger als 400 € gekostet und läuft bisher problemlos.


----------



## waldi28 (20. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Und? Wars die richtige? Hab nämlich jetzt das selbe Problem mit der rund gedrehten Aluschraube


Ja, es war die richtige Schraube drin. Die Lieferung kam extrem schnell an. Ich hatte das Paket schon einen Tag nachdem die mail mit der Zahlungsbestätigung kam. Und das bei einer Auslandslieferung.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ja, es war die richtige Schraube drin. Die Lieferung kam extrem schnell an. Ich hatte das Paket schon einen Tag nachdem die mail mit der Zahlungsbestätigung kam. Und das bei einer Auslandslieferung.


Vielleicht gerade deswegen


----------



## sinex (21. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> http://www.titanschraubenguenstig.de



Leider nichts passendes dabei... aber trotzdem Merce!


----------



## sinex (21. Oktober 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ja, es war die richtige Schraube drin. Die Lieferung kam extrem schnell an. Ich hatte das Paket schon einen Tag nachdem die mail mit der Zahlungsbestätigung kam. Und das bei einer Auslandslieferung.



Hab jetzt mal direkt bei Canyon gefragt obs da was robusteres gibt als des Alu-Glump...


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Leider nichts passendes dabei... aber trotzdem Merce!



Da ich im Besitz einer Drehmaschine bin, modifiziere ich die Schrauben immer so, dass
sie am Ende immer passen


----------



## sinex (21. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Da ich im Besitz einer Drehmaschine bin, modifiziere ich die Schrauben immer so, dass
> sie am Ende immer passen



Wenn ich mir die so anschau hilft mir da eine Drehmaschine auch nicht weiter (Hätte mit ein bisschen Bitten auch Zugriff auf sowas...wobei ich glaube dass wenn ich dann Titan erwähnen würde mir der Techniker davonlaufen würde  ). Ich schau mal ob ich was aus gutem altem Stahl kriege.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere verschweißt doch Titan immer ganz gut mit der Schneide beim fräsen, oder? Hast des schon mal hinbekommen auf deiner Drehmaschine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die so anschau hilft mir da eine Drehmaschine auch nicht weiter (Hätte mit ein bisschen Bitten auch Zugriff auf sowas...wobei ich glaube dass wenn ich dann Titan erwähnen würde mir der Techniker davonlaufen würde  ). Ich schau mal ob ich was aus gutem altem Stahl kriege.
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere verschweißt doch Titan immer ganz gut mit der Schneide beim fräsen, oder? Hast des schon mal hinbekommen auf deiner Drehmaschine?



Nee, ist halt nur absolut beschissen zum Bearbeiten, verschweißt hat sich bei mir noch nichts.
Titan ist nur etwas stabiler und halt auch leichter als normaler Stahl, aber was ist bei dir normaler Stahl ?


----------



## sinex (21. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Nee, ist halt nur absolut beschissen zum Bearbeiten, verschweißt hat sich bei mir noch nichts.
> Titan ist nur etwas stabiler und halt auch leichter als normaler Stahl, aber was ist bei dir normaler Stahl ?



Baustahl!  
Nein, V2A oder was Ähnliches wäre top...


----------



## Haukejunior (21. Oktober 2014)

V2A das macht doch gar kein Sinn dann doch lieber schwarze Schrauben.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Baustahl!
> Nein, V2A oder was Ähnliches wäre top...



Das Zeug ist zu weich, vergesse es!
Dann nehme lieber eine 10.9 / bzw. 12.9 Schraube, wenn möglich brüniert oder halt verzinkt.


----------



## sinex (21. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist zu weich, vergesse es!
> Dann nehme lieber eine 10.9 / bzw. 12.9 Schraube, wenn möglich brüniert oder halt verzinkt.



Irgendjemand hat mal geschrieben, dass Canyon die Schrauben beim Torque mal als V2A ausgeführt hat... Ein Blick ins Tabellenbuch zeigt dann aber dass V2A oder V4A sich ja wirklich ganz mies mit Alu vertragen...


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat mal geschrieben, dass Canyon die Schrauben beim Torque mal als V2A ausgeführt hat... Ein Blick ins Tabellenbuch zeigt dann aber dass V2A oder V4A sich ja wirklich ganz mies mit Alu vertragen...



Häää...???
So´n Quatsch, dass verwechselst du wohl mit Messing.
Nee, da brauchste keine Angst zu haben, schaue dir einfach mal
die elektrochemische Spannungsreihe der Elemente an


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Oktober 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Was hast du für einen?
> Auf meinen Thule habe ich es damals draufbekommen mit etwas probieren.
> Habs direkt an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme geklemmt.
> 
> ...



Nee, ich habe einen Atera Giro AF. Hat jemanden Erfahrungen mit dem Atera Giro Speed? http://www.atera.de/_de/products/giro_speed.php


----------



## sinex (21. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Häää...???
> So´n Quatsch, dass verwechselst du wohl mit Messing.
> Nee, da brauchste keine Angst zu haben, schaue dir einfach mal
> die elektrochemische Spannungsreihe der Elemente an



Nene, Kontaktkorrosion kann da schon auftreten. Ist aber wahrscheinlich wirklich vernachlässigbar klein.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Oktober 2014)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Nee, ich habe einen Atera Giro AF. Hat jemanden Erfahrungen mit dem Atera Giro Speed? http://www.atera.de/_de/products/giro_speed.php



Ich bekomms auch locker auf den Thule Proride, bin damit auch mehrmals zügig die Stilfserjochstraße hoch und runter, radl bleibt aufm Dach, AB mit 150-160kmh geht auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (21. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich bekomms auch locker auf den Thule Proride, bin damit auch mehrmals zügig die Stilfserjochstraße hoch und runter, radl bleibt aufm Dach, AB mit 150-160kmh geht auch ohne Probleme.


Du riskierst deinen Führerschein. So schnell darf man in Italien doch gar nicht fahren.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Oktober 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Du riskierst deinen Führerschein. So schnell darf man in Italien doch gar nicht fahren.



Nja, wie die italiener zu Regeln stehn is eh allgemein bekannt  Wenn die Bahn frei ist, dann wird eigentlich immer mehr als die erlaubten 110/130 gfahren.


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich bekomms auch locker auf den Thule Proride.



Mag sein, aber ich möchte kein neues System kaufen, da ich vier Räder auf's Dach packe. Das wird mir dann 'n bissl teuer zum Austauschen. So muss ich nur eine Schiene austauschen. Der Atero Giro Speed schein nicht für Steckachsen zu passen, da gibt es aber wohl einen Adapter  Vielleicht kann ja jemand was zu diesem System berichten.


----------



## exbonner (22. Oktober 2014)

Gestern kam das Paket mit Bashguard, Schraubenset und Crank Boots an. Passt soweit alles wunderbar. Allerdings habe ich etwas Zeit gebraucht um festzustellen, dass man die alten Hülsen und die neuen Schrauben zur Befestigung kombinieren muss 

Jetzt muss nur noch der neue LRS kommen und mein Strive ist in der Wunschausstattung.

btw: ich habe mal probeweise die Aluschraube oben am Dämpfer rausgedreht...ging Gott sei Dank problemlos.


----------



## Haukejunior (22. Oktober 2014)

sehen die Crank Boots gut aus? Meine sitzen noch im Warenkorb fest


----------



## exbonner (22. Oktober 2014)

Na ja sind halt keine Schönheiten, aber fallen bei mir (alles schwarz) auch nicht sonderlich auf. Immer noch besser als eine beschädigte Kurbel. 
Ich mache heute Abend mal ein Foto. 

Die Schrauben der oberen Dämpferaufnahme sind i.Ü. jetzt wirklich erst wieder im Jan 2015 verfügbar, wie ich gerade nach einem Telefonat mit mehreren Ebenen bei Canyon lernen durfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (22. Oktober 2014)

Cool bin gespannt auf das Foto


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Oktober 2014)

So schlimm schaun die nicht aus, hab die ja bei meinem Bike dabei gehabt und auch gleich montiert. Haben nun schon einiges abbekommen, die Kurbel darunter schaunt noch aus wie neu, top dinger.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Oktober 2014)

Die einzigen Bilder wo man die hablwegs gut sieht, die fallen nicht auf


----------



## exbonner (22. Oktober 2014)

Der Adapter für die 203er SChreibe hinten ist dieser hier, oder?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...-Postmount-p22032/universal-universal-o10001/

Ich frage nur, weil er bei BC als VR Adapter gelistet ist.

Dein Strive sieht echt klasse aus. Ich überlege auch, ob ich mir den Float X einbauen lassen soll. Bin mir nur unsicher wg. der Kombination aus Pike und Float X


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Oktober 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Der Adapter für die 203er SChreibe hinten ist dieser hier, oder?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...-Postmount-p22032/universal-universal-o10001/
> 
> ...



Jup, ist der nr. 26 von Magura. 

Ja zur Pike würde der Debbon super passen, aber der passt ja leider nicht zum Hinterbau. Bei den Tests sind die Dämpfer eigentlich alle gleichauf, die Unterschiede sind da nicht so groß wie bei den Gabeln.

Ich bin damit echt zufrieden, super sensibel am Anfang, bleibt aber trotzdem hoch im Federweg und auch auf Wurzelteppichen bleibt das Rad schön satt aufm Boden.


----------



## exbonner (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja echt schade, dass der Debon nicht passt. Pike und Monarch sind halt eher straff und mir käme der Float wahrscheinlich auch eher gelegen. Muss ich mir mal überlegen.


----------



## sinex (22. Oktober 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Na ja sind halt keine Schönheiten, aber fallen bei mir (alles schwarz) auch nicht sonderlich auf. Immer noch besser als eine beschädigte Kurbel.
> Ich mache heute Abend mal ein Foto.
> 
> Die Schrauben der oberen Dämpferaufnahme sind i.Ü. jetzt wirklich erst wieder im Jan 2015 verfügbar, wie ich gerade nach einem Telefonat mit mehreren Ebenen bei Canyon lernen durfte...



Hä? ich hab gestern gesagt bekommen, dass die auf Lager sind


----------



## exbonner (22. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir steht KW16 in der Auftragsbestätigung


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab am 15 Okt. gesagt bekommen Lieferbar am 19.02.2015


----------



## sinex (22. Oktober 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Bei mir steht KW16 in der Auftragsbestätigung



Mist sowas hab ich noch gar nicht bekommen... bitte nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (23. Oktober 2014)

Hier sind die Bilder vom Bashguard / Crankboot


----------



## Haukejunior (23. Oktober 2014)

@exbonner Top vielen Dank


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Oktober 2014)

@sinex vom neuen rahmen haste noch kein bild gepostet oder?


----------



## Haukejunior (24. Oktober 2014)

@Boardi05 ich glaube nicht habe zumindest noch keins gesehen bin aber auch gespannt drauf so wie du


----------



## sinex (24. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @sinex vom neuen rahmen haste noch kein bild gepostet oder?


Wird heute Abend nachgereicht


----------



## exbonner (24. Oktober 2014)

Mein Lieferdatum für das Nadellager und die Schraube wurde nach Rspr. mit der Werkstatt auf KW 44 korrigiert.

Aufgeführt sind:

A 1017956 => TO-Torque E-19-51 7075-T6

A1028849 => Needle Baring Set M23/M25 My2012


----------



## sinex (24. Oktober 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Mein Lieferdatum für das Nadellager und die Schraube wurde nach Rspr. mit der Werkstatt auf KW 44 korrigiert.
> 
> Aufgeführt sind:
> 
> ...



hab heute auch noch einmal versichert bekommen, dass KW44 die Lieferung kommt.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Oktober 2014)

Dann werd ich wohl auch die nächsten Wochen mal bstellen, einmal alle schrauben und Lager wechseln, zwar knaxt nix, aber nach 150k tm und 3k km isses wohl an der Zeit.


----------



## sinex (25. Oktober 2014)

Das Ganze ist als Fotostory zu sehen. Bike 4 Tage gehabt und dann damit die Hand kompliziert gebrochen. Mal schaun was ich nächsten 3 Monate so mache ohne Bike...
Das Strive gefällt mir so allerdings schonmal sehr gut und der Float X ist der Wahnsinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (25. Oktober 2014)

Scheissendreck.....

Gute Besserung.


----------



## sinex (25. Oktober 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> Scheissendreck.....
> 
> Gute Besserung.



Danke!


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Oktober 2014)

Autsch, gute Besserung.

Heute gings nicht ganz so schnell rauf und runter, aber spaß hats gmacht und die Wanderer und Turis staunen alle wenn man mitn Bike auf dem weißen Zeugs rumfährt
















Hab dann auch mal die Signatur vom ital. Forum aktuallisiert, bin ganz zufrieden, Bike wird wohl nun ordentlich gwaschen, zerlegt, lager getauscht und dann im Keller eingemottet


----------



## sinex (29. Oktober 2014)

Da ich jetzt viel Zeit zum optimieren von meinem Strive habe würde mich mal interessieren mit welchen Vorbau- und Lenkermaßen ihr euer Strive so betreibt.
Im Moment fahre ich einen 780mm breiten Lenker mit 10mm Rise und einen 45mm Vorbau mit 10° Steigung. Fühlt sich sehr direkt und gut an in der Kombination, aber ich bin am Überlegen doch noch einen bisschen längeren Vorbau auszuprobieren um mehr Druck vorne drauf zu bekommen...


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt viel Zeit zum optimieren von meinem Strive habe würde mich mal interessieren mit welchen Vorbau- und Lenkermaßen ihr euer Strive so betreibt.
> Im Moment fahre ich einen 780mm breiten Lenker mit 10mm Rise und einen 45mm Vorbau mit 10° Steigung. Fühlt sich sehr direkt und gut an in der Kombination, aber ich bin am Überlegen doch noch einen bisschen längeren Vorbau auszuprobieren um mehr Druck vorne drauf zu bekommen...



Der längere Vorbau sorgt nicht unbedingt für ein sichereres Fahrgefühl, im Gegenteil.
Für Enduro bin ich gefahren: 760mm, 20mm Rise, wenig Rise bishin zum Besenstiel ist mMn inzwischen wieder out, gerade für Fahrer mit langen Beinen.


----------



## Haukejunior (30. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

zu den Lenker Vorbau Kombis kann ich nur berichten ich fahre nen Renthal 20mm Rise und den dazugehörigen Duo Vorbau in 50mm. Bergab ist die Kombi ein Traum jedoch finde ich das es Bergauf ein wenig kurz ist. 

Mal ne andere Frage. Fährt jemand die FOX Float CTD 34 Kashima? Irgendwie fühlt die Gabel sich sau weich an. Gibt es da Token oder ähnliches womit ich sie Progressiver bekomme? Das gleiche gefühl habe ich auch beim Float X irgendwie ist alles sehr weich.

Gruß Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahr den originalen RaceFace Turbine Vorbau (ich glau es is n 60er) und den Atlas Lenker bei 760mm, bergauf wie bergab super. Schon mit dem Turbine Lenker 725mm wars super, aber dann musste einfach n bissl mehr bling bling her.

Gabel zu Toxo schicken, dann bekommste die neue CTD einheit, die hat deutlich mehr endprogression. Ich hab ne 2013er Talas mit 2014er Talas einheit und ende September hab ich das neue gold Öl reinbekommen, fährt sich super, steht schön im Federweg und hat nahezu kein Losbrechmoment mehr.

Beim Dämpfer, Spacer reintun, damit erhöhst du die Endprogression. Ich hab n 0,9er Spacer drinnen, fahr n bissl mehr als 20% und hab selbst bei höhen Sprüngen kein Durschlag, der Dämpfer steht auch super im Federweg und spricht schön sensibel an. 

Bin nun mit den Federelementen wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## Haukejunior (30. Oktober 2014)

@Boardi05 vielen Dank erstmal für die schnelle Auskunft. Ich glaube aber ich habe mich etwas ungewählt ausgedrückt. Beide dämpfer rauschen in keinster weise durch. Sind super sensibel jedoch finde ich zu sensibel. Am Float X fahre ich 20% und ich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft das er durchgeschlagen ist. Jedoch was mich ein wenig stört ist wenn ich vor nem Absprung ein bissel das Bike puschen möchte dann geht die ganze Ennergie verloren. Wenn ich die Gabel zu Toxo schicke muss ich dann den Umbau auf die neue Kartusche bzahlen oder wie läuft das? Und gibt es denn für die Gabel keine Token oder so wie bei der Pike?

Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2014)

Token gibts keine. Die neue CTD Kartusche (2015) kostet um die 65€ und dann kommen noch die 110-120€ für den Service dazu. 

Ich hab meine ja anfangs des Jahres eingeschickt, ist ne Talas und die saufte bei der Absenkung total ab, eingeschickt mit der Fehlerbeschreibung, kam dann mit neuer Talaseinheit zurück, alles unter garantie. Daher könnte es sein dass auch bei dir unter Garantie was gmacht wird. 

Ich werd wohl, sobald ich mitn Skifahren angefangen hab, die Gabel wieder einschicken, Service und neue CTD einheit, dann hab ich ne 2015er Gabel (Talas ist 2014 und 2015 gleich).


----------



## Haukejunior (30. Oktober 2014)

Ok das ja ne Menge Holz. Mal schauen was ich machen werde. Vielleicht tauscht ja auch jemand mit mir gegen ne Pike denn die soll ja eh um Welten besser sein oder es wird doch noch ne 36er Float falls ich mein altes Bike verkauft bekomme


----------



## Haukejunior (31. Oktober 2014)

Nabend,

hat diese KeFü schon jemand verbaut? http://77designz.com/ Und wenn ja welche denn die ISCG 03 oder 05?

Gruß Danny


----------



## snbd84 (1. November 2014)

Ich hab an meinem Strive den Truvativ AKA (60mm) Vorbau und dazu den Reverse XXL Fli Bar Lenker mit 760mm breite und 0,75" Rise und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Besonders im Downhill finde ich die Kombi sehr stimmig und passt sehr zum Bike.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. November 2014)

Originaler 60er Raceface Turbine Vorbau und Atlas Kash Money Lenker auf 765mm gekürzt, bergauf wie bergab einfach super.

Heute durch die Lärchenwälder gesurft, herrlich


----------



## Haukejunior (2. November 2014)

Sieht super aus


----------



## Boardi05 (2. November 2014)

Hab heute dann das komplette Rad zerlegt, 2900km und 150.000tm, von den 8 Lagern sind 2 total am ende und 3 sind solala, die anderen 3 sind noch in sehr gutem Zustand, die Achse der Box hingegen ist stark angerostet und hat nen netten Bug drinnen. 

Morgen dann mal Teile bei Canyon bstellen.


----------



## Haukejunior (3. November 2014)

Was meinst du mit Bug? Käfer hast du Bilder von allem? Und was heißt das die Lager hinüber sind? Spiel Schwergang Kugeln weg?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (3. November 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hab heute dann das komplette Rad zerlegt, 2900km und 150.000tm, von den 8 Lagern sind 2 total am ende und 3 sind solala, die anderen 3 sind noch in sehr gutem Zustand, die Achse der Box hingegen ist stark angerostet und hat nen netten Bug drinnen.
> 
> Morgen dann mal Teile bei Canyon bstellen.



Kein Wunder, dass die Lager im A... sind, wenn du nur im Schnee rumfährst


----------



## Boardi05 (3. November 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Bug? Käfer hast du Bilder von allem? Und was heißt das die Lager hinüber sind? Spiel Schwergang Kugeln weg?
> 
> Gruß









Bauteil 16 is leicht gebogen und bauteil 12 hat tolle riefen drinnen, was wohl daher kommt, dass 16 nen bug hat.

wenn man finger reinsteckt und dreht dan spürt man schon den "sand der im getriebe ist", eins läuft super, die anderen alle solala und bei zwei isses n wunder dass die überhaupt noch drehen.


BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass die Lager im A... sind, wenn du nur im Schnee rumfährst



Eine Schneefahrt im Jahr sollte die Kiste schon aushalten, alle zwei Wochen waschen war vllt zu viel des guten. Aber alle 1,5-2 Jahre n Lagerwechsel kann ich verkraften.


----------



## Natxoman (4. November 2014)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier, aber wenn Sie in diesem Forum vor langer Zeit gelesen. 
Ich kommunizieren möchte, mein Bemühen hat einen Riss und ich habe die cambian.Pero Wechsel Größe M bis L gebeten und schicken Sie mir ein Bild von einer anderen Farbe und weiß nicht talla.Ellos ändern sagen Nein zu Größe Large. Ein Gruß, wenn ich nach Hause kommen die vorliegende aber ich bin sehr wütend auf meine neue Box eine andere Farbe als ich compre.Y gescheitert sogar Größe, schlechter Service After Sales Canyon ändern. 
Ich bin in Nord Navarra Spanien.


----------



## Der_Graue (4. November 2014)

Natxoman schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier, aber wenn Sie in diesem Forum vor langer Zeit gelesen.
> Ich kommunizieren möchte, mein Bemühen hat einen Riss und ich habe die cambian.Pero Wechsel Größe M bis L gebeten und schicken Sie mir ein Bild von einer anderen Farbe und weiß nicht talla.Ellos ändern sagen Nein zu Größe Large. Ein Gruß, wenn ich nach Hause kommen die vorliegende aber ich bin sehr wütend auf meine neue Box eine andere Farbe als ich compre.Y gescheitert sogar Größe, schlechter Service After Sales Canyon ändern.
> Ich bin in Nord Navarra Spanien.



Hallo, ich würde sagen, dass der Rahmen nur noch das Material wert ist!
Damit kannste nix mehr reißen, der ist im Eimer.
Wie hast du das den angestellt?
Was hat der defekte Rahmen mit der Größe des Rahmen zu tun?


----------



## Natxoman (4. November 2014)

Ich kaufte mir Größe M, aber dann fand ich, dass ich, um L. 
Der Riss ging allein, weil ich nicht mit ihm zu springen, da habe ich schon im Alter. Als ich das Bild ändern Ich wollte in der Größe L ändern, aber sie sagt, dass keine Routen L.Hago Größe Pyrenäen, Grüße.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. November 2014)

Is dann wohl so zu verstehen, hat n M kauft, jetzt is ihm der Rahmen kaputt gegangen und wollte bei Canyon ein L haben, das hat Canyon dann verneint.


----------



## Natxoman (4. November 2014)

korrigiert mich die Farbe ändern, weil sie want'm sehr wütend ..... Ich fühle meine Worte, sondern verwenden Sie die Google Übersetzer leid Freunde ....


----------



## Haukejunior (4. November 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bauteil 16 is leicht gebogen und bauteil 12 hat tolle riefen drinnen, was wohl daher kommt, dass 16 nen bug hat.
> 
> wenn man finger reinsteckt und dreht dan spürt man schon den "sand der im getriebe ist", eins läuft super, die anderen alle solala und bei zwei isses n wunder dass die überhaupt noch drehen.
> 
> ...




Ahh ok jetzt habe ich das auch alles verstanden Was kostet denn so ein Set?


----------



## Boardi05 (4. November 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ahh ok jetzt habe ich das auch alles verstanden Was kostet denn so ein Set?



Nicht viel, die 12 und die 16 kosten jeweils 4€, hab heute die Rechnung bekommen, sind dann doch 100€ geworden und hab wirklich nur bstellt was nötig war. 

KW 46 is als Lieferdatum angegeben, hab gestern auch alles in ne Kiste gepackt und dann ende Nov dann alles zusammenstellen. Bikesaison is bei mir eh vorbei, da isses dann nicht schlimm wenns Bike 2-3 Wochen steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (4. November 2014)

Natxoman schrieb:


> korrigiert mich die Farbe ändern, weil sie want'm sehr wütend ..... Ich fühle meine Worte, sondern verwenden Sie die Google Übersetzer leid Freunde ....


Maybe you should use english, i think it´s easier to understand you


----------



## Haukejunior (4. November 2014)

Naja nen 100er ist nicht gerade wenig fürn paar Lager aber was muss das muss


----------



## Boardi05 (4. November 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Naja nen 100er ist nicht gerade wenig fürn paar Lager aber was muss das muss



5 Lager und mehrere Schrauben und andere Bauteile, sind insgesamt wohl an die 20 Teile geworden.


----------



## Haukejunior (4. November 2014)

Aso naja wie gesagt was muss das muss


----------



## Haukejunior (5. November 2014)

Heute wieder mal Wetter genutzt. Certov SK



 

leider hat mein Handy 2 unschöne schwarze Stellen eingeworfen


----------



## 4Stroke (5. November 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Naja nen 100er ist nicht gerade wenig fürn paar Lager aber was muss das muss



Den gesamten  strive hinterbau kann man in etwa für  20...30 Euro komplett neu lagern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (6. November 2014)

In dem du dir alle Lager selbst aus dem Katalog raussuchst?


----------



## 4Stroke (6. November 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> In dem du dir alle Lager selbst aus dem Katalog raussuchst?



Genau. Kugellager express, ebay etc.
Warum die günstigen Lager auch voll und ganz ihren Zweck erfüllen wurde hier im forum schon erläutert. 
Passendes Werkzeug zum ausschlagen der Lager gibt's ab etwa 30 Euro.  Erfüllt  voll und ganz seinen Zweck.


----------



## Der_Graue (6. November 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Genau. Kugellager express, ebay etc.
> Warum die günstigen Lager auch voll und ganz ihren Zweck erfüllen wurde hier im forum schon erläutert.
> Passendes Werkzeug zum ausschlagen der Lager gibt's ab etwa 30 Euro.  Erfüllt  voll und ganz seinen Zweck.



Man schlägt nicht, sondern drückt die Lager aus


----------



## 4Stroke (6. November 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Man schlägt nicht, sondern drückt die Lager aus



via Gleithammer werden die Lager einfach rausgeklopft, dann nenn es meinetwegen rausdrücken, ist doch egal.


----------



## Der_Graue (6. November 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> via Gleithammer werden die Lager einfach rausgeklopft, dann nenn es meinetwegen rausdrücken, ist doch egal.


Erklärt den Jungs erstmal was ein Gleithammer ist


----------



## 4Stroke (6. November 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Erklärt den Jungs erstmal was ein Gleithammer ist



http://bit.ly/13Lz5Ow


----------



## Natxoman (9. November 2014)

Hi I'm looking to buy this buffer,
XFusion Vector Air HLR 200 x 57
I have searched the UK but there is in any store, you know where to buy a unit in Germany or some online store ???
A greeting and thanks.


----------



## Haukejunior (9. November 2014)

Try it at shocker distribution


----------



## Natxoman (9. November 2014)

I called in Spain and if not per tent pole is not possible and within two months nothing.


----------



## waldi28 (9. November 2014)

Natxoman schrieb:


> Hi I'm looking to buy this buffer,
> XFusion Vector Air HLR 200 x 57
> I have searched the UK but there is in any store, you know where to buy a unit in Germany or some online store ???
> A greeting and thanks.


Here you can find this shock for 489,- €:

http://www.x-fusionshox.nl/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Natxoman (10. November 2014)

[Quote = "waldi28, post: 12455674, miembro: 259876"] Aquí usted puede encontrar este choque de 489, - €:

http://www.x-fusionshox.nl/ [/ quote]

Thank you very much for your help and I bought it in the direction you've given me.
No stock in the UK and did not know where to buy here in Spain because there is no stock.
Was a great help greetings


----------



## rico09 (15. November 2014)

Gute 2 jahre hats gehalten dann is die Achse gebrochen. 
Fragt mich nicht wie, wann und wo denn ich hab keine Ahnung.
Das einzig gute daran ist das diese Teile scheinbar leicht nachzubestellen sind und dabei auch noch relativ günstig.
Falls irgendjemand weiß wie sowas passieren kann schreibt einfach ich möchts irgendwie gern wissen, kanns mir jedoch nicht
zusammen reimen.
Grüße rico09


----------



## Natxoman (15. November 2014)

well after two months has finally arrived ..........


----------



## Der_Graue (15. November 2014)

Natxoman schrieb:


> well after two months has finally arrived ..........
> Anhang anzeigen 335916



Well done


----------



## sinex (16. November 2014)

rico09 schrieb:


> Gute 2 jahre hats gehalten dann is die Achse gebrochen.
> Fragt mich nicht wie, wann und wo denn ich hab keine Ahnung.
> Das einzig gute daran ist das diese Teile scheinbar leicht nachzubestellen sind und dabei auch noch relativ günstig.
> Falls irgendjemand weiß wie sowas passieren kann schreibt einfach ich möchts irgendwie gern wissen, kanns mir jedoch nicht
> ...



Die Achse von den SunRingles? Ist bei mir schon nach ca. einem halben Jahr passiert. Wie und warum weis ich auch nicht... hab ich noch nie vorher gesehen. Hab dann allerdings gleich auf Hope Pro Evo2/ZTR Flow Ex upgegradet und habs nicht bereut


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin vor ein paar Monaten von einem XC auf ein Strive gewechselt und hatte die Frage gestellt, ob weiterhin Clickies (wie die 12 Jahre vorher) oder Flats gefahren werden sollten. Da es keine einheitliche Meinung gab, habe ich es einfach ausprobiert. Hier mein bisheriges Ergebnis:

Bei mir gibt es kein „entweder oder“ sondern ein „sowohl als auch“. Die ersten Ausfahrten mit den Flats waren überaus positiv. Vor allem bei technischen und steilen Passagen mit viel Gewicht auf den Pedalen und Sprüngen sind die großflächigen Flats sehr angenehm. Ich bin nur ein paar Mal von den Pedalen runter… weil ich bergauf „ziehen“ wollte. Das, muss ich sagen, geht mit Clickies eindeutig besser  Auch die ideale Position zum Pedalieren sprechen anfangs für Clickies. Aber ich finde auch auf den Flats immer schneller meine richtige Position.

Auf meinen normalen Runden im Bereich 30-50km und um die 1000hm werde ich wohl die Flats drauf lassen. Bei langen Tagestouren würde ich dann, neben den Reifen, auch gleich die Pedale wechseln.

Jm2c
Lars


----------



## Blue729 (2. Dezember 2014)

Hat das Strive 2011-2014 eine Bikeparkfreigabe?


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Hat das Strive 2011-2014 eine Bikeparkfreigabe?



Ich hab auf der HP und im Handbuch nix gefunden


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf der HP und im Handbuch nix gefunden



Nein, hat es nicht, du fährst auf eigenes Risiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (2. Dezember 2014)

die klassifizieren ihre bikes nach Kategorien... Strive is glaube ich 3 oder so.
D.h. kleinere Sprünge etc... kannste auf der hp nachlesen


----------



## Rick7 (2. Dezember 2014)

ach ach, da fällt mir noch was ein. Werde mich jetzt dann mal an die Wartung des Hinterbaus machen... 
Mal ne Frage. Beim Hauptlager der 270° Box sind ja seit einiger Zeit diese gelochten Kappen verbaut, da bei der Sag Anzeige.
Sollte man diese erst lösen, bevor man die Bolzen Inbus Schraube löst, oder kann ich den Bolzen vorher ganz normal lösen un dann die Kappen abschrauben. Warte derzeit noch auf nen Stiftschlüssel, deswegen kann ich s noch nicht ausprobieren.
Merci schonmal. Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ach ach, da fällt mir noch was ein. Werde mich jetzt dann mal an die Wartung des Hinterbaus machen...
> Mal ne Frage. Beim Hauptlager der 270° Box sind ja seit einiger Zeit diese gelochten Kappen verbaut, da bei der Sag Anzeige.
> Sollte man diese erst lösen, bevor man die Bolzen Inbus Schraube löst, oder kann ich den Bolzen vorher ganz normal lösen un dann die Kappen abschrauben. Warte derzeit noch auf nen Stiftschlüssel, deswegen kann ich s noch nicht ausprobieren.
> Merci schonmal. Gruß



Vorher abmachen, geht leichter.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guru (2. Dezember 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Hat das Strive 2011-2014 eine Bikeparkfreigabe?





Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf der HP und im Handbuch nix gefunden





BlackLupo schrieb:


> Nein, hat es nicht, du fährst auf eigenes Risiko





Rick7 schrieb:


> die klassifizieren ihre bikes nach Kategorien... Strive is glaube ich 3 oder so.
> D.h. kleinere Sprünge etc... kannste auf der hp nachlesen




*Bitteschön.*
*Kein klares Nein zu Bikeparks! Aber auch kein klares Ja.*

Spectral (auch EX) ist Kategorie 3.
Strive ist Kategorie 4 sein, steht auf der Website sehr deutlich. (unter der Geometrie)

Das heißt dann folgendes bzgl. Bikeparks:


> "Ausschließen sollte man jedoch die regelmäßige und dauerhafte Nutzung der Räder auf North-Shore Strecken und in Bike Parks."



Heißt: Unregelmäßige, gelegentliche Nutzung wäre inkludiert. Oder auch nicht.


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. Dezember 2014)

Also mein Strive hat 2 Jahre Bikeparks gut überstanden


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Dezember 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Also mein Strive hat 2 Jahre Bikeparks gut überstanden



Super, aber wie schwer bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (2. Dezember 2014)

105kg 
Fahrfertig natürlich


----------



## Toni ES5 (2. Dezember 2014)

ich nutze mein Strive auch seit 2 Jahren immer wieder im Park,
ich denke die Dinger halten ganz schön was aus.


----------



## Guru (2. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich tun sie das. Auch ein Spectral wird im Bikepark wohl nicht gerade auseinanderfallen.

Die Frage war ja nach dem, was Canyon über Garantie absichert.


----------



## Toni ES5 (2. Dezember 2014)

wenn dein Rahmen brechen sollte und du noch Garantie hast wird Canyon den Rahmen anfordern.
Bei der anschließenden Prüfung, kann dann sehr genau festgestellt werden ob der Rahmen überlastet wurde
oder ein Matterialfehler vorliegt


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Dezember 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> 105kg
> Fahrfertig natürlich



Ja wunderbar, dann sollte meins mit 90kg Gewicht noch hunderte von Jahren halten


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2014)

Meins hat in den letzten zwei Jahren auch mehrere Parkbesuche überstanden, man muss halt n bissl aufpassen, dann klappt das schon.


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. Dezember 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Ja wunderbar, dann sollte meins mit 90kg Gewicht noch hunderte von Jahren halten


Davon musst du ausgehen


----------



## Rick7 (2. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Vorher abmachen, geht leichter.



Danke


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Danke



Ich hoff für dich, die Kappen gehn ab, bei mir war da so viel Locktite drinnen, dass da nix ging.

Durfte da einiges an Bauteilen neu bstellen. 







2x 10, 12 15 und die 16


----------



## Rick7 (2. Dezember 2014)

ok krass  Weil? Durch locktite defekt bzw, abgedreht oder wie? Hört sich ja eher ned so prickelnd an.

Vielleicht doch erst Bolzen raus und ned die Kappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte die Kappen runtermachen, aber da ging nix, also hab ich mich an die Schraube 16 gmacht, rausgedreht, hatte dann die zwei "Dreiecke" in der Hand. Hab dann die Kappe im Schraubstock eingespannt und mit ner Rohrzange am Bauteil 12 bzw 15 gedreht, dann ging das schon. 12 und 15 waren dann aber nimmer zu gebrauchen, also neu bestellt, wie auch die zwei Kappen, kosten ja alle relativ wenig.


----------



## Rick7 (2. Dezember 2014)

Klingt nicht sehr wartungsfreundlich. Aber mit der Rohrzange am Konus rumfuhrwerken ist natürlich ned optimal. 
Naja hab mir deswegen extra nen Stiftschlüssel bestellt, bin gespannt obs damit geht.


----------



## OliverKaa (2. Dezember 2014)

bringts was die Kappen zu erwärmen?
könnte sich dann evtl. etwas leichter/schonender lösen lassen


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2014)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Klingt nicht sehr wartungsfreundlich. Aber mit der Rohrzange am Konus rumfuhrwerken ist natürlich ned optimal.
> Naja hab mir deswegen extra nen Stiftschlüssel bestellt, bin gespannt obs damit geht.



Hatte ich auch, hat aber leider nix geholfen. 

aber da ich die 12 15 und 16 eh wechseln wollte, isses nicht so schlimm. 

Hab ja Ende 2013 mal die hintere Felge geschrottet und damals auch die 16 gebogen, damals hat der Rahmen ordentlich einen abbekommen, glücklicherweise hat die Felge nachgegeben, ansonsten wär mein Strive wohl komplett kaputt


----------



## Haukejunior (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem an meiner Kurbel. Ich bekomme einfach die Kappe vor der eigentlichen Schraube die die Kurbel zusammenhält nicht ab. Ich denke die haben da soviel Loctite rangemacht wie nur geht und das dann auch noch am Feingewinde hat das zufällig schon wer gehabt und wenn ja wie gelöst?


----------



## Guru (3. Dezember 2014)

Sicher, dass kein Sperrring o.ä. noch dran ist?

Ansonsten: Wärme hilft schon mal, allerdings brauchen manche Loctites offenbar 200° - was schwierig werden dürfte.


----------



## Haukejunior (3. Dezember 2014)

Ist ne CF Kurbel und nen Sprengring habe ich da nicht gefunden. Um genau zu sein eine Sram XX1.


----------



## Rick7 (3. Dezember 2014)

mal was positives... hab meinen Monarch plus wegen n paar Mängeln (Luftverlust, Druckstufenverslust) vor ca. 1,5 Wochen zu canyon geschickt. Gestern kam er wieder an  Super Sache, sie haben nen Luftkammer Service auf Kulanz (bike ist schon älter als 1 Jahr) durchgeführt. Hoffe er schnurrt nun wieder 
Klingt fast so als hätte canyon nen Vertrag mit Locktite  
Zefix, der bestellte Stiftschlüssel ist zu fett, jetzt muss ich den erstmal bearbeiten...


----------



## Jan_1968 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
neuerdings habe ich im Hinterbau ein Knacken, wenn ich das Hinterrad vom Boden hochhebe ca. 50cm, und dann mit Druck auf den Boden knalle, also einfeder. Steht das Hinterrad auf dem Boden, kann ich nochso stark einfedern, dann knackt nichts. Gibt es hier eine "bekannte" Schwachstelle, die ich mal "zuerst" unter die Lupe nehmen sollte? Spiel oder lose Schrauben konnte ich bei Erstprüfung nicht feststellen. Ansonsten werde ich den Hinterbau in den nächsten Tagen halt komplett zerlegen, alle bewegten Teile fetten, und alle Lager tauschen (neue Lager habe ich schon liegen)...

PS: Die Kette ist es nicht, mit abgebauter Kette knackt es gleichermaßen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (3. Dezember 2014)

@Jan_1968 
Fang erstmal mit den einfachen sachen an, bevor Du den Hinterbau zerlegst. Schnellspanner, Kassette, Kettenblätter, Sattelstütze, Dämpferaufnahme...
Wenn das nichts hilft, kannst immer noch die Lager ausbauen.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. Dezember 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> neuerdings habe ich im Hinterbau ein Knacken, wenn ich das Hinterrad vom Boden hochhebe ca. 50cm, und dann mit Druck auf den Boden knalle, also einfeder. Steht das Hinterrad auf dem Boden, kann ich nochso stark einfedern, dann knackt nichts. Gibt es hier eine "bekannte" Schwachstelle, die ich mal "zuerst" unter die Lupe nehmen sollte? Spiel oder lose Schrauben konnte ich bei Erstprüfung nicht feststellen. Ansonsten werde ich den Hinterbau in den nächsten Tagen halt komplett zerlegen, alle bewegten Teile fetten, und alle Lager tauschen (neue Lager habe ich schon liegen)...
> 
> PS: Die Kette ist es nicht, mit abgebauter Kette knackt es gleichermaßen.
> ...



Meine Kiste knackst auch, werde alles zerlegen und die Hochleistungslager aus China gegen vernünftige austauschen.
Denke, dass es daran liegt, schaun wir mal...


----------



## Rick7 (3. Dezember 2014)

Servus allerseits,

so hab jetzt bezüglich Hinterbau Demontage bzw. Demontage des Hauptlagers an der Wippe/Rocker mal den Technischen Support bei Canyon angeschrieben, die müssten es ja wissen.  Folgende interessante Antwort hab ich bekommen.

"Gerne werden wir Ihnen Ihre Frage bezüglich der Lagerung zwischen Rockerarm und Unterrohr noch beantworten. Damit Sie an die Lager kommen sollte als erstes die Verbindung zwischen Rocker arm und Sitzstrbe geöffnet werden und natürlich der Dämpfer demontiert werden. Anschließend kann die auf der in Fahrtrichtung linken Seite befindliche Schraube geöffnet und entfernt werden. Danach kann dann die entsprechende Rockerarmhälfte samt Lager abgezogen werden so das dann nur noch die Konen im Rahmen stecken. Die farbigen Abdeckkappen können mit einer Sprengzange demontiert werden."

Also doch die Kappen zuletzt. Auf jeden Fall hilfreich, werde das am Wochenende mal in der Reihenfolge ausführen und dann berichten.
Gruß


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (8. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier die Spacer
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Float-CTD-Tuning-Kit-ab-Modell-2013-p36599/
> 
> ...




Hätte noch einen original verpackten Spacer Kit in meinen Verkäufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/505147-fox-float-kit-ctd-9-mm-shaft-air-spring-volume-tuning


----------



## Haukejunior (11. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand ne gute Idee wie man die Zugführung vernünftig machen kann? Ich finde das sieht aus wie Kraut und Rüben was Canyon da gemacht hat.

Gruß Danny


----------



## Rick7 (11. Dezember 2014)

? Intern verlegen? Du hast doch beim strive die Möglichkeit. Oder welchen Zug meinst du genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. Dezember 2014)

ich glaub er meint die hintere Bremse und den der Reverb


----------



## Haukejunior (11. Dezember 2014)

Genau das meine ich. Habt ihr das anders gelöst oder habt ihr euch einfach dran gewöhnt?


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich habs so gelassen, da gibs leider keine andre Lösung, mir ist da halt nix eingefallen.


----------



## Haukejunior (11. Dezember 2014)

Ja mir auch noch nicht deshalb habe auch gefragt ob jemanden was eingefallen ist


----------



## Rick7 (11. Dezember 2014)

Also ich finds in Ordnung, die stealth verschwindet eh im Sitzrohr und die Bremsleitung is doch sauber verlegt.
Hast du 1x11. Dann könntest du die Bremsleitung ja noch in den Rahmen legen.


----------



## Haukejunior (11. Dezember 2014)

Ja daran habe ich gedacht und ich denke das werde ich auch machen.


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich habs so gelassen, da gibs leider keine andre Lösung, mir ist da halt nix eingefallen.



@Boardi05: was für Lager sind nochmal in der 270° Box?
Größe bzw. Abmaße.
Thx, Lupo


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Dezember 2014)

7902VRD


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> 7902VRD



Mercy ;-)


----------



## Haukejunior (14. Dezember 2014)

http://www.rockguardz.com/canyon/orange-crush.html?___SID=U

Hat den jemand oder kann einer was dazu sagen? Und passt der auch an dem Strive bis 2013?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (14. Dezember 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> http://www.rockguardz.com/canyon/orange-crush.html?___SID=U
> 
> Hat den jemand oder kann einer was dazu sagen? Und passt der auch an dem Strive bis 2013?



Passt sicher


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Dezember 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> http://www.rockguardz.com/canyon/orange-crush.html?___SID=U
> 
> Hat den jemand oder kann einer was dazu sagen? Und passt der auch an dem Strive bis 2013?



Die rahmen sind doch alle baugleich.

bei bedarf 5min in ein warmwasserbad dann dranklemmen. Fertig.


----------



## exbonner (15. Dezember 2014)

Ist zufällig jmd. mit ca. 87kg (fahrfertig) hier und kann mal kurz schreiben, wieveil psi er im Monarch Plus fährt?


----------



## dp00212 (16. Dezember 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ist zufällig jmd. mit ca. 87kg (fahrfertig) hier und kann mal kurz schreiben, wieveil psi er im Monarch Plus fährt?



Bin fahrfertig eher bei 90 und hab so 215 PSI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OliverKaa (16. Dezember 2014)

86-87 KG 210 PSI


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Dezember 2014)

Da fahr ich lieber einen Fox-Dämper mit 150 PSI bei gleichem Gewicht, aber mit großem Volumen-Spacer


----------



## sinex (17. Dezember 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Da fahr ich lieber einen Fox-Dämper mit 150 PSI bei gleichem Gewicht, aber mit großem Volumen-Spacer



Echt nur so wenig? Wie viel SAG hast denn dann da?


----------



## OliverKaa (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte im FOX den mittleren Spacer verbaut, bin mit gleichem Luftdruck gefahren
--> mit dem Ergebnis einer spürbaren Verbesserung der progression. Sprich weniger
Durchschläge. Mit dem RS in M/M so gut wie gar keine Durchschläge!
Cheers


----------



## sinex (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich im Float auch den größten Spacer drin hatte, allerdings bei 210psi und 80kg fahrbereit. SAG war bei ca. 25% und den Spacer brauchte ich um überhaupt mal ohne Durchschlagen auszukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hatte im Float auch den größten Spacer drinnen, 150-160PSI, 20-25% Sag, garkeine Durchschläge mehr, bei aber 65kg, fuhr sich richtig gut.


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Dezember 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Echt nur so wenig? Wie viel SAG hast denn dann da?


30% und dank Volumenspacer kein durchrauschen des Dämpfers.
Es handelt sich aber um den Dämpfer Fox Float RP2.
Hab echt keine Probleme damit.


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hatte im Float auch den größten Spacer drinnen, 150-160PSI, 20-25% Sag, garkeine Durchschläge mehr, bei aber 65kg, fuhr sich richtig gut.



Hört sich gut an. Werde es auch mal ausprobieren und mir ein Kit aus USA mitbringen lassen.


----------



## sinex (18. Dezember 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> 30% und dank Volumenspacer kein durchrauschen des Dämpfers.
> Es handelt sich aber um den Dämpfer Fox Float RP2.
> Hab echt keine Probleme damit.


Achso... bei mir war es der CTD  Kann man ja glaub ich nicht vergleichen


----------



## netsetter (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte mein Strive ein paar Monate lang bei nem Händler stehen (war nagelnezu bzw 1x gefahren) weil die Gabel und die Sattelstütze ein Garantiefall war und ausgetauscht werden musste....nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit auf die Gabel (FOX) konnte ich das bike wieder abholen. Dabei sofort aufgefallen dass eine falsche Sattelstütze (außen verlegter Zug) verbaut war, ich reklamiert und einige Zeit später war dann die richtige da und wurde auch verbaut. Zu Hause angekommen gleich ausprobiert und gesehen dass der Zug bzw die Leitung der Sattelstütze bei ganz abgesenkter Stütze eine Schlaufe im Rahmen macht und nicht mehr funktioniert. Wieder reklamiert (Email, Telefon) da es die Reverb als 420er oder 380er Ausführung gibt. Leider kommt nichts mehr von dem Laden, da dieser in Deutschland und einige Kilometer entfernt ist kann ich nicht jeden Tag vorbei und Trubel machen...hat vor 3 Wochen  bei einer persönlichen Vorsprache versprochen die richtige zu bestellen und sich schnellstmöglichst zu melden (bzw der Lehrling der die Reklamation aufgenommen hat) aber ich höre und sehe nichts mehr von diesem Laden....wollen die mich verarschen?????????



Was macht man in so einem Fall? Ich meine ich nehme das sicher nicht so hin, schließlich hat er es 2x versäumt zu kontrollieren ob die richtige Stütze geliefert worden ist, zudem sollte einem Fahrradmechaniker beim Einbau schon auffallen dass da eine Sollbruchstelle mit eingebaut ist, wie gesagt ganz abgesenkt eine Schlaufe im Sattelrohr --> Funktion Reverb NADA!!! Wie lange das hält ist nur eine Frage der Zeit und für mich als Werkzeugmechaniker ein absoluter MURKS eines Fahrradmechanikers.

Hab Größe S und da kommt laut Canyon eine 380er Stütze rein (war ja auch original drin).


So was nenn ich "Service"!	Aber.......was tun???? Mag nicht selber die richtige Stütze kaufen...ich hab´s schließlich NICHT verbockt!

Suche übrigens noch Spacer für meinen Dämpfer!


----------



## sinex (22. Dezember 2014)

Gleich zu Anfang: warum bringst du dein Strive zu einem Händler? Zurückschicken zu Canyon oder direkt Kontakt zu Fox bzw Rock shox aufzunehmen wäre nächstes Mal die bessere und (vielleicht) schnellere Lösung. 
Die Leitung der Reverb kannst du kürzen. 
Was hast du denn für einen Dämpfer verbaut? Fox-Spacer kriegst du bei toxoholics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (22. Dezember 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Gleich zu Anfang: warum bringst du dein Strive zu einem Händler? Zurückschicken zu Canyon oder direkt Kontakt zu Fox bzw Rock shox aufzunehmen wäre nächstes Mal die bessere und (vielleicht) schnellere Lösung.
> Die Leitung der Reverb kannst du kürzen.
> Was hast du denn für einen Dämpfer verbaut? Fox-Spacer kriegst du bei toxoholics



Bike components und andre shops verkaufen auch die spacerkits. 

Und ich frag mich auch was das canyon bei nem händler verloren hat.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## OliverKaa (22. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Der_Graue (23. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hoff für dich, die Kappen gehn ab, bei mir war da so viel Locktite drinnen, dass da nix ging.
> 
> Durfte da einiges an Bauteilen neu bstellen.
> 
> ...



Neue Lager drin, schön gefettet und kein Knacksen mehr zu hören, so sollte es immer sein


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Dezember 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Neue Lager drin, schön gefettet und kein Knacksen mehr zu hören, so sollte es immer sein



Hast nur die Lager gewechselt?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Dezember 2014)

ich hab meinem nun komplett schwarze GE1 griffe spendiert, schaut viel besser aus als die schwarz/grauen


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hast nur die Lager gewechselt?



Ja, der Rest war OK


----------



## himAgain (27. Dezember 2014)

Moin! 
Ich habe hier jetzt viele Seiten durchblättert, bin letztendlich doch nicht auf eine Antwort für diese Frage gekommen:
Ich wohne in Rheinhessen (praktisch keine Berge) und will in der nächsten Saison anfangen, Endurorennen zu fahren. Aber ich will auch Touren fahren können, die über 1000 Hm haben und bei denen es nicht gerade flach und flowig bergab geht. Nun die eigentliche Frage: lohnt sich für mich das Strive AL 7.0 Race oder reicht das Spectral (welche Version auch immer)..?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## OliverKaa (27. Dezember 2014)

Ser's,
Wie oft fährst du die 1000 HM & wie viele Rennen bestreitest Du?


----------



## himAgain (27. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht 2-3 mal maximal im Halbjahr. Die Enduro One und noch ein paar andere.


----------



## OliverKaa (28. Dezember 2014)

Hmm, bester Tipp ist wohl beide zu Testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (28. Dezember 2014)

1000hm und mehr sind mitn Strive kein Problem, es klettert wirklich gut und auch bergab fährt es sich gut. Ich bin richtig zufrieden mit der Kiste und 1000hm+ Touren sind bei mir am WE öfters drinnen.


----------



## himAgain (28. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar. Dann schhonmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (29. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es jemand der seinen strive 2013 Rahmen in M gegen meinen in s tauschen mag? Meiner ist bis auf zwei Macken in sehr guten Zustand farbe ist erstmal egal!


----------



## Micha382 (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei M gegen L wäre ich dabei ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (29. Dezember 2014)

Das war aber nicht gefragt!!!
Ads?


----------



## Nesium (29. Dezember 2014)

immer schön locker bleiben, sonst bist du hier fehl am platz


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (29. Dezember 2014)

Das war ja auch nicht böse gemeint! Aber wenn jetzt noch 10 Unsinn drunter Posten dann geht der Post unter und ich kann ihn noch drei Mal einstellen! Hatte n smily dahinter gemacht hat das Programm leider nicht übernommen!
Bin in der Regel sehr locker! Also alles gut..


----------



## metal_beppi (29. Dezember 2014)

Mein 2013/14 Strive steht auch zum Verkauf 1600,-- VB

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/514467-canyon-strive-al-7-0-2014-grosze-s-schwarz


----------



## waldi28 (4. Januar 2015)

Konnte heute endlich (dem Tauwetter sei Dank) mein Weihnachtsgeschenk -Guide RS- testen.
Die war eigentlich für mein neues HT im Frühjahr gedacht. Ich bin aber von der Bremsleistung so begeistert, dass sie jetzt dran bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2015)

Hat einer von euch schon mal den Steuersatz beim M23 Rahmen gewechselt?
Was für einen hab ihr genommen, bzw. welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?
Der Orginal-Steuersatz Cane Creek Forty ist nicht so der Brüller, nach
2 Jahren ist er platt :-(
Gruß,
Lupo


----------



## Jan_1968 (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich weiß zwar nicht was ein M23 Rahmen ist...aber der Cane Creek in meinem Strive 2013 ist auch nicht der Brüller, musste ich schon tauschen (verdreckte Lager und Spiel - nach nichtmal einem Jahr).
Seitdem bin ich problemlos unterwegs mit Acros (genaue Typenbezeichnung habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand).
Du benötigst: ZS44 (oben) und EC52 (unten) bzw. IS 52/40 (unten).

Gruß Jan


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich weiß zwar nicht was ein M23 Rahmen ist...aber der Cane Creek in meinem Strive 2013 ist auch nicht der Brüller, musste ich schon tauschen (verdreckte Lager und Spiel - nach nichtmal einem Jahr).
> Seitdem bin ich problemlos unterwegs mit Acros (genaue Typenbezeichnung habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand).
> Du benötigst: ZS44 (oben) und EC52 (unten) bzw. IS 52/40 (unten).
> ...



Danke dir für die Info!
Meins hat jetzt 2 Jahre gehalten.
Einen M23er Rahmen müsste dein Radl auch noch haben, wenn es von 2013 ist.
Die Rahmenbezeichnung steht in der Nähe vom Tretlager.
Habe ein Strive ES 9.0 von 2012, günstig 2013 geschossen.

Hat sonst noch jemand seinen Steuersatz gewechselt?
Die Abmaße Steuerrohr oben: Ø44; und unten: Ø52 mm sind doch richtig, oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Januar 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Konnte heute endlich (dem Tauwetter sei Dank) mein Weihnachtsgeschenk -Guide RS- testen.
> Die war eigentlich für mein neues HT im Frühjahr gedacht. Ich bin aber von der Bremsleistung so begeistert, dass sie jetzt dran bleibt.



Hab heut meine zweite Ausfahrt mit den clicks gmacht, aber nicht bei Tauwetter sondern Sommerwetter, 18° auf 1500m, von Schnee immer noch nichts zu sehen, schon traurig das ganze....


----------



## kipferl (10. Januar 2015)

zu beneiden, meine letzte ausfahrt war schneebedingt zu weihnachten, aber wenns so taut wie die letzten beiden tage bin ich auch bald wieder aufm hobel 

andere frage... ich glaub ja das die antwort "ja" lautet, aber sicherheitshalber:

gilt diese geotabelle auch fürs 2011er Modell?






und die 74° sind wohl der effektive Sitzwinkel?

sg
Christoph


----------



## Schoppaaa (11. Januar 2015)

Hier die Daten von 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcWolfgang (13. Januar 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Info!
> Meins hat jetzt 2 Jahre gehalten.
> Einen M23er Rahmen müsste dein Radl auch noch haben, wenn es von 2013 ist.
> Die Rahmenbezeichnung steht in der Nähe vom Tretlager.
> ...




Ist ja interessant das noch mehr Probleme mit dem Steuersatz haben. Ich habe im Frühjahr die Gabel getauscht und seit dem Sommer massiv Spiel im Steuersatz, hab den schon zig mal nach justiert, aber immer nur mit kurzzeitigen Erfolg. Ich dachte schon es liegt an meiner Unfähigkeit die Gabel zu tauschen und ich hätte irgendwas beim Einbau verdrückt.
Wenn ihr aber auch so Probleme habt, halt ich das jetzt mal für keinen Zufall. Ich hab ebenfalls ein 2012. 
Ich hab im Bekanntenkreis recht positive Erfahrung zu Chris King erhalten, allerdings find ich die ein wenig teuer.
Die Acros die Jan_1968 verbaut hat scheinen Preislich interessanter.


Gruß Danny


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Januar 2015)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant das noch mehr Probleme mit dem Steuersatz haben. Ich habe im Frühjahr die Gabel getauscht und seit dem Sommer massiv Spiel im Steuersatz, hab den schon zig mal nach justiert, aber immer nur mit kurzzeitigen Erfolg. Ich dachte schon es liegt an meiner Unfähigkeit die Gabel zu tauschen und ich hätte irgendwas beim Einbau verdrückt.
> Wenn ihr aber auch so Probleme habt, halt ich das jetzt mal für keinen Zufall. Ich hab ebenfalls ein 2012.
> Ich hab im Bekanntenkreis recht positive Erfahrung zu Chris King erhalten, allerdings find ich die ein wenig teuer.
> Die Acros die Jan_1968 verbaut hat scheinen Preislich interessanter.
> Gruß Danny



Probleme hatte ich eigentlich keine, nur sah ich, als ich die Gabel wechselte, dass das obere Steuerlager
komplett verrostet war und dementsprechend schlecht lief.
Habe mir jetzt einen Acros Steuersatz in Edelstahl bestellt, denke der sollte dann ne Weile halten.
Benötigt werden folgende Lager fürs Strive:
Unteres Steuerlager: IS52/40
Oberes Steuerlager: ZS44/28,6
Konnte keinen kompletten Satz finden, musste die Lager einzeln bestellen.


----------



## Rick7 (17. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,

war noch n update zwecks Hinterbau Service und Demontage Hauptlager an der 270° box schuldig.
Hat doch n bisschen gedauert. Die Reihenfolge wie es mir der canyon Service mitgeteilt hat war auf jeden Fall
Problemlos. Also erst Dämpfer und Sitzstreben lösen, dann kann man die 2 langen Schrauben von der Box aufmachen (nicht die Kappen)
Jetz kann man die box ganz easy auseinanderziehen. Die Konen mit den 2 Kappen hab ich dann garnicht mehr angerührt, weil die sauber gelaufen sind. 

Alles in allem, wenn man alle Lager serviced oder tauscht, ist das strive find ich schon ziemlich aufwändig.
1000 spacer, schrauben und sonstwas. Der Oberbrüller sind diese mini Federn hinter der sag Anzeige Die waren so verdreckt dass
sie aussahen wie Stifte und ich hab natürlich gleich mal eine verschmissen. 
Aber jetzt ist erstmal wieder Ruhe.

Noch zwei Fragen:

1) was kostet der original Lager Kit von Canyon? Glaube mich zu erinnern mal irgendwas von 28 € gelesen zu haben.

2) Schon mehr Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Teilen von "Kugellager Express" ? Welche habt ihr da vernbaut?
	Edelstahl oder die ganz billigen?

Gruß Rick


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Januar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> war noch n update zwecks Hinterbau Service und Demontage Hauptlager an der 270° box schuldig.
> Hat doch n bisschen gedauert. Die Reihenfolge wie es mir der canyon Service mitgeteilt hat war auf jeden Fall
> ...



Habe die Lager ersetzt durch SKF-Lager made in EU, die sind auf jeden Fall besser als der Mist aus China.


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Januar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> war noch n update zwecks Hinterbau Service und Demontage Hauptlager an der 270° box schuldig.
> Hat doch n bisschen gedauert. Die Reihenfolge wie es mir der canyon Service mitgeteilt hat war auf jeden Fall
> ...



Preise kann ich dir morgen abend alle sagen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toni ES5 (18. Januar 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Habe die Lager ersetzt durch SKF-Lager made in EU, die sind auf jeden Fall besser als der Mist aus China.


Währe interessant zu wissen wo du die Lager bezogen hast, ich habe versucht vollrollige-Lager für mein Strive zu bekommen. Leider mussten alle Lieferanten bei der Bezeichnung VR passen. Gerade Vollrollige Lager dürften aber axial weniger Spiel haben und durch die höhere anzahl der Kugeln mit den spezifischen Kräften im Hinterbau besser klarkommen. Ich habe mich wieder für die Originallager von Canyon entschieden, habe aber vor dem Einbau die Dichtscheibe demontiert und das Lager mit Fett gefüllt. Dürfte jetzt wieder 2 Jahre Ruhe haben und die Lager bei Canyon kosten auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Januar 2015)

Was sind vollrollige Lager, so was habe ich noch nie gehört???

Habe doppelabgedichtete Industrielager von der Firma SKF gekauft.
Solltest halt drauf achten, dass es Markenlager sind, wo du sie kaufst ist egal.

Kann dir heute Abend die normale Bezeichnung nennen unter der du
diese Lager in jedem Industriezubehörladen bekommst.
Die VR Bezeichnung ist ne pseudo Bezeichnung um den Kunden das
Auffinden der Lager halt schwer zu machen.
Alle Lager, bis auf ein paar wenige, sind nach DIN genormt, egal ob
es metrische oder zöllige Lager sind.


----------



## Toni ES5 (18. Januar 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Was sind vollrollige Lager, so was habe ich noch nie gehört???
> 
> Habe doppelabgedichtete Industrielager von der Firma SKF gekauft.
> Solltest halt drauf achten, dass es Markenlager sind, wo du sie kaufst ist egal.
> ...




 
Auf dem Bild siehst du ein Original Canyon Lager das Lager ist Vollrollig das heißt mit der Maximalen Anzahl an Kugeln gefüllt. Diese Lager sind besonders gut zum aufnehmen der Kräfte wie sie in Hinterbauten von MTB vorkommen geeignet. Sie haben zwar DIN Maße aber sind keine Käfiglager wo ja weniger Kugeln verbaut sind. 
Die Lager von SKF (mit Käfig) sind für drehende Wellen konzipiert, Axiale Kräfte können die sehr schlecht aufnehmen auch für sehr starke Druckkräfte sind die nicht gemacht. im Schlimmsten Fall kann eine Kugel oder der Käfig brechen und der Rahmen einen Folgeschaden nehmen. Deshalb habe ich mich wieder für Vollrollige Lager entschieden.


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Januar 2015)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351618
> Auf dem Bild siehst du ein Original Canyon Lager das Lager ist Vollrollig das heißt mit der Maximalen Anzahl an Kugeln gefüllt. Diese Lager sind besonders gut zum aufnehmen der Kräfte wie sie in Hinterbauten von MTB vorkommen geeignet. Sie haben zwar DIN Maße aber sind keine Käfiglager wo ja weniger Kugeln verbaut sind.
> Die Lager von SKF (mit Käfig) sind für drehende Wellen konzipiert, Axiale Kräfte können die sehr schlecht aufnehmen auch für sehr starke Druckkräfte sind die nicht gemacht. im Schlimmsten Fall kann eine Kugel oder der Käfig brechen und der Rahmen einen Folgeschaden nehmen. Deshalb habe ich mich wieder für Vollrollige Lager entschieden.



Ok, die lager haben keinen Käfig, deshalb können mehr Kugel eingebaut werden, deswegen
hat man eine größere Fläche und es können größere radiale Kräfte aufgenommen werden.
Diese Erklärung macht Sinn!

Hier die Lagergröße für die 270° Box:
2x Ø15/28x7 -> SKF 61902-2RS

Schwinge 270° Box:
4x Ø15/24x5 -> SKF 61802-2RS


----------



## mohlo (18. Januar 2015)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351618
> Auf dem Bild siehst du ein Original Canyon Lager das Lager ist Vollrollig das heißt mit der Maximalen Anzahl an Kugeln gefüllt. Diese Lager sind besonders gut zum aufnehmen der Kräfte wie sie in Hinterbauten von MTB vorkommen geeignet. Sie haben zwar DIN Maße aber sind keine Käfiglager wo ja weniger Kugeln verbaut sind.
> Die Lager von SKF (mit Käfig) sind für drehende Wellen konzipiert, Axiale Kräfte können die sehr schlecht aufnehmen auch für sehr starke Druckkräfte sind die nicht gemacht. im Schlimmsten Fall kann eine Kugel oder der Käfig brechen und der Rahmen einen Folgeschaden nehmen. Deshalb habe ich mich wieder für Vollrollige Lager entschieden.


Da fehlt aber eine Kugel (auf 10 Uhr)!? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni ES5 (18. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber eine Kugel (auf 10 Uhr)!? ;-)


Scheiße, jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## Rick7 (18. Januar 2015)

Die genaue lagerbezeichnung findet man auch auf der strive explo Zeichnung auf der Canyon Homepage. Denke ich werde schon mal die skf oder die von kugellager express testen.


----------



## Blue729 (18. Januar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Die genaue lagerbezeichnung findet man auch auf der strive explo Zeichnung auf der Canyon Homepage. Denke ich werde schon mal die skf oder die von kugellager express testen.



SKF => völlig unnötig


----------



## Rick7 (18. Januar 2015)

@Boardi05  na, Preis vom original lagerkit schon recherchiert?


----------



## Rick7 (18. Januar 2015)

Also heisst die ausm Netz tuns auch?
Was spricht gegen SKF?. Meine waren nach nem Jahr schon nicht mehr ganz so frisch. War ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht von den original Lagern.


----------



## 4Stroke (18. Januar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Also heisst die ausm Netz tuns auch?
> Was spricht gegen SKF?. Meine waren nach nem Jahr schon nicht mehr ganz so frisch. War ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht von den original Lagern.



Von der Haltbarkeit wirst du keinen nennenswerten Unterschied feststellen können. Wozu Hochgeschwindigkeitslager von SKF?
Die Lager sind günstig und mit dem richtigen Werkzeug schnell gewechselt. Wenn du viel fährst, 1x im Jahr neue rein, fertig.
Alles rund um dieses Thema wurde hier schon im Forum diskutiert.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (18. Januar 2015)

Also Leute, da ihr so schön am diskutieren seid  — es ist bei den Drehwinkeln ganz egal ob vollrollig, VA, SKF, INA oder sonstwas; die gehen alle recht schnell kaputt, da immer nur ein paar Kugeln im Einsatz sind. Die Schmierstoffschicht hat obendrein auch keinen Sinn, da sie durch den Druck in eine Richtung ständig verdrängt wird.
Ich muss sagen, dass die 2RS von Kugellager-Express bei meinem Strive recht gut (=1,2 Jahre) gehalten haben, auch die aus Nicht-VA (kein „Edelstahl"). Habe sie beim letzten Service vor 3 Wochen wieder verbaut.

Hier hätte Canyon einmal mitdenken können und z.B. Rotguss, Iglidur® Gleitmaterial und -lager, etc. zu verbauen. Würden WESENTLICH länger halten. Das Schrägkugellager um die Hauptachse der Box lasse ich mir ja noch eingehen... da ist der Winkel etwas größer. Wenn da hinten aber alles 1a läuft hat man mit dem Bike einen top Hinterbau.

@Rick7 Nach einem Jahr erst? Die Original China-Rümpelkramwaffen waren bei mir schon nach 5 Monaten fällig .


----------



## Rick7 (18. Januar 2015)

Ok danke für die Tipps. Stimmt schon, dreht man die etwas festgebackenen Lager n paar mal merkt man schnell dass sie sich halt an einer Position gesetzt haben. Nach neuer Schmierung laufen sie wieder normal. Neue gibt's dann erst nächst Saison


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Januar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> @Boardi05  na, Preis vom original lagerkit schon recherchiert?



Ehm, ich habs mal vergessen, danke für die erinnerung.

Hier die Preise aus der Mail

Für den Hinterbau Ihres Strive benötigen Sie die folgenden Lager:

- 4x Lager A1028851 für je € 11,50
- 1x Lager A1030307 für € 11,90
- 1x Lager A1030308 für € 10,90
- 2x Lager A1029862 für je € 4,95

Mit artikelnummer und explosionszeichung kommste dann auf die genaue bezeichnung vom lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (18. Januar 2015)

Danke 
80 € ??? Im Ernst jetzt?


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (18. Januar 2015)

Bei Kugellager-Express bekommste mMn bessere Qualität für 20 Flocken inklusive jeweils ein Ersatzlager . Nur die Schrägkugellager müsstest du bei Canyon ordern, also 10 €. Lässt man die Ersatzlager weg, dann kommt man auf 25 €. Ganz gut finde ich.


----------



## Rick7 (18. Januar 2015)

Jo war der Plan


----------



## Toni ES5 (19. Januar 2015)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Also Leute, da ihr so schön am diskutieren seid  — es ist bei den Drehwinkeln ganz egal ob vollrollig, VA, SKF, INA oder sonstwas; die gehen alle recht schnell kaputt, da immer nur ein paar Kugeln im Einsatz sind. Die Schmierstoffschicht hat obendrein auch keinen Sinn, da sie durch den Druck in eine Richtung ständig verdrängt wird.
> Ich muss sagen, dass die 2RS von Kugellager-Express bei meinem Strive recht gut (=1,2 Jahre) gehalten haben, auch die aus Nicht-VA (kein „Edelstahl"). Habe sie beim letzten Service vor 3 Wochen wieder verbaut.
> 
> Hier hätte Canyon einmal mitdenken können und z.B. Rotguss, Iglidur® Gleitmaterial und -lager, etc. zu verbauen. Würden WESENTLICH länger halten. Das Schrägkugellager um die Hauptachse der Box lasse ich mir ja noch eingehen... da ist der Winkel etwas größer. Wenn da hinten aber alles 1a läuft hat man mit dem Bike einen top Hinterbau.
> ...


Du schreibst, dass gerade bei dem Drehwinkel ein vollrolliges Lager völlig egal sei, aber genau für Lagerungen im Schwenkbereich gibt es solche Lager (die zu dem auch weniger Spiel aufweisen). Das es keinen Sinn macht ein Lager mit zusätzlich Fett zu füllen ist wohl deine ganz eigenen Theorie. Solche nachträglich Füllungen werden wenn ich mich nicht täusche von Alutech und Nicolai angeboten. Wenn ich mir in all den Jahren meine erneuerten Lager in MTB Hinterbauten anschaue, sind die alle an eindringendem Wasser u. Schmutz gestorben. Das Füllen mit Fett verhindert ein allzuschnelles eindringen von Wasser, weil der gesamte Raum ja schon mit Wasserabweisendem Fett gefüllt ist. Wenn man Geld sparen möchte kann ich mir vorstellen, den Hinterbau mit Käfiglagern zu bestücken, in die Hauptlagerung der Box kommen bei mir nur Vollrollige Lager. Die beiden Lager kosten bei Canyon zusammen 9,90 Euro, halte ich für nicht besonders teuer.


----------



## Toni ES5 (19. Januar 2015)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Bei Kugellager-Express bekommste mMn bessere Qualität für 20 Flocken inklusive jeweils ein Ersatzlager . Nur die Schrägkugellager müsstest du bei Canyon ordern, also 10 €. Lässt man die Ersatzlager weg, dann kommt man auf 25 €. Ganz gut finde ich.


Was für Schrägkugellager?


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Januar 2015)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Was für Schrägkugellager?



Es gibt keine Schrägkugel in der 270° Box vom Strive, sondern nur Rillenkugellager.
Habe sie erst kürzlich gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni ES5 (19. Januar 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Schrägkugel in der 270° Box vom Strive, sondern nur Rillenkugellager.
> Habe sie erst kürzlich gewechselt.


Kenne auch keine Schrägkugellager im Strive, kommt wohl daher, dass Canyon von einem Konuslager in der Box spricht.
Ist aber Blödsinn, sollte heißen konische Lagerung der Box.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Januar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Meine waren nach nem Jahr schon nicht mehr ganz so frisch.



Ich hab meinen Hinterbau nach 150.000tm und 1,5 Jahren mal komplett zerlegt, von den 6 Lagren waren zwei zu wechseln, die andern waren noch alle gut dabei. Hab wieder die von Canyon eingebaut, hab da eh n paar ersatzteile mehr bestellt.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Januar 2015)

Was noch zu beachten ist, der 2011er Rahmen hat andre Lager als die 2012-2014


----------



## Toni ES5 (19. Januar 2015)

wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, hier mal ein Bild der Lagerung. Die Lager (Vollrollig) sitzen auf den Konen, Fertigungstolleranzen können so ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (19. Januar 2015)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Das es keinen Sinn macht ein Lager mit zusätzlich Fett zu füllen ist wohl deine ganz eigenen Theorie.


Ähhm , wo steht das bitte in meinem Comment? In jedem Wälzlager ist (soweit ich mich erinnern kann ) ein Schmierstoff, außer vielleicht in speziellen Hybridlagern mit kombinierten Werkstoffen und das ist auch okay so, nachträglich schmieren um vor Verunreinigung zu schützen ist Irrsinn, das ist eigentlich die Aufgabe der Dichtung. Was man sicherlich mit einer Portion Extrafett oder einer 100 % Füllung erzielen kann ist das HINAUSZÖGERN der Lagerkapitulation, da sich mehr Fett mit der gleichen Menge Schmutz vermischen kann.  Aber gut...
Ob jetzt vollrollig oder nicht, der Schwenkbereich ist im Strive-Hinterbau einfach zu wenig, wir reden da von sehr wenigen Grad. Logisch geht es, dass man hier auf ein Rillenkugellager setzt, aber besonders sinnlich ist das nicht.

Zu den Schrägkugellagern in der Box:




Siehst du hier am Innenring irgendwo eine zweite Kugelführung? Mir ist bei einem Drop die Aluachse (wie auf deinem Bild oben) gebrochen und dann hat's mir das Lager in zwei Teile gedrückt. Was bei einem Rillenkugellager wirklich so gut wie unmöglich ist. Ich habe jetzt leider kein altes hier, sonst würde ich es zerdeppern und ein Foto machen. Im „Hintergrund" sieht man auch ganz schwach die Gegenführung. Aber wenn du sie eh noch ausgebaut hast, dann kannst ja mal schauen, ob die RS Dichtungen unterschiedlich groß sind, wäre cool . [Ich kann mich natürlich auch getäuscht haben, aber eigentlich war ich mir da ziemlich sicher, vielleicht hat sich hier auch mit den Modelljahren geändert, meins ist aus 2012, kurz nach der Erneuerung des Box-Systems, also so wie 2013 und '14. Mir hat Canyon z.B. auch dieses Lager mit roter, nicht schwarzer, Dichtung geschickt]

Zur Verdeutlichung was ich mit den versetzten Kugelführungen meine:





Gruß,
Maxi


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (19. Januar 2015)

Ah ja, hab gerade die alte Box gefunden, da steht drauf 7902 VRD, also defenitiv ein Schrägkugellager, da die eigentlich immer mit einer 7 beginnen. http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/s7902-Schraegkugellager-15x28x7





(Bild von innen, Achse und Konus nicht demontiert, Lager in der Box noch eingepresst)


----------



## Rick7 (19. Januar 2015)

Scheinbar aber nur die alten boxen. Bei mir sah das anders aus. Canyon gibt in der Konstruktionszeichnung auch an, dass hier nur noch ein konus verbaut ist. Ohne kugeln oder Lager etc. Ist die Zeichnung Revision 00 2.12.2012 - Bauteil 12 mein strive MY 14
Bei mir war es einfach nur der konus der in einer konus passung läuft, vermutlich haben sie die Schwachstelle am hauptlager verändert


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (19. Januar 2015)

@Rick7 [Update:]
Ich habe mir gerade alle Explosionszeichnungen von '11-'14 angesehen. Es sind von 2012-2014 die Schrägen verbaut, nur das ursprüngliche/erste Bike hatte „normale" Rillenkugellager. Wahrscheinlich war das dann letztlich der Knackpunkt zur Verbesserung. Es steht sogar immer in der Tabelle rechts oben Nr. 11 als Bearing 7902 VRS dabei .


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Januar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Scheinbar aber nur die alten boxen. Bei mir sah das anders aus. Canyon gibt in der Konstruktionszeichnung auch an, dass hier nur noch ein konus verbaut ist. Ohne kugeln oder Lager etc. Ist die Zeichnung Revision 00 2.12.2012 - Bauteil 12 mein strive MY 14
> Bei mir war es einfach nur der konus der in einer konus passung läuft, vermutlich haben sie die Schwachstelle am hauptlager verändert



und auf Bauteil 12 und 15 ist das Kugellager draufgmacht 

Die Rahmen 12-14 sind Baugleich, nur 13-14 haben ein Loch mehr für die Stealth Reverb, 2011 hingegen ist anders.


----------



## Rick7 (19. Januar 2015)

ok Zeichnung falsch gelesen. War das einzige was ich nicht zerlegt hab. Ist aber auch komisch gezeichnet, wieso machen die Linien da n Knick? naja egal, der Konstrukteur wirds schon wissen.
Aber trotzdem, das mit deiner Lagerbezeichnung (Nr. 11 als Bearing 7902 VRS) stimmt nicht mit meiner Zeichnung überein oder bin ich jetzt total blöde  












Da steht sogar 6 x. Also immer das Gleiche Lager bei allen Gelenken, bis auf Haupt Schwingenlager. Da sinds zwei verschiedene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (19. Januar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ok Zeichnung falsch gelesen. War das einzige was ich nicht zerlegt hab. Ist aber auch komisch gezeichnet, wieso machen die Linien da n Knick? naja egal, der Konstrukteur wirds schon wissen.
> Aber trotzdem, das mit deiner Lagerbezeichnung (Nr. 11 als Bearing 7902 VRS) stimmt nicht mit meiner Zeichnung überein oder bin ich jetzt total blöde
> 
> 
> ...



Da stimmt deine Liste nicht.

11 ist bearing 7902VRD 2PCS

dann gibs

26 bearing 61903-VRS 1PC
27 bearing 61902-VRS 1PC

und 21 bearing 61802 V-2RS 4PCS

das sind dann 8 Lager für den ganzen Hinterbau.

Hier das PDF

http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/StriveAL_M23_14.pdf


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (19. Januar 2015)

Für den Strive-Hinterbau braucht man...

... 2x 7902
... 1x 6903
... 1x 6902
... 4x 6802 Lager.


----------



## Rick7 (19. Januar 2015)

Bingo! Hab anscheinend die alte Zeichnung runtergeladen  Danke 
Jetzt ergibt das Sinn


----------



## Toni ES5 (20. Januar 2015)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> @Rick7 [Update:]
> Ich habe mir gerade alle Explosionszeichnungen von '11-'14 angesehen. Es sind von 2012-2014 die Schrägen verbaut, nur das ursprüngliche/erste Bike hatte „normale" Rillenkugellager. Warscheinlich war das dann letztlich der Knackpunkt zur Verbesserung. Es steht sogar immer in der Tabelle rechts oben Nr. 11 als Bearing 7902 VRS dabei .


Ich habe mir gerade die Lager für die Box angeschaut die mir Canyon für mein Strive 2012 geschickt hat. Du hast recht, es sind Schrägkugellager. Ich hatte die Teile bestellt weil ich hier schon mal gelesen hatte, dass die Verschraubung der Achse gebrochen war und wenn einem das im Urlaub passiert steht man doof da  
Hier mal ein Bild der Lager von beiden Seiten, da kann man es deutlich erkennen. Mußte bei dir die gesamte Box getauscht werden?


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (20. Januar 2015)

Ich habe nach nicht allzu langer Diskussion mit Fotos als Beweismittel mit Canyon eine komplett neue Box inkl. allen Lagern und Schrauben bekommen, mir ist die Box ja bei einem Drop von ner Treppenkante (ca. 1,5 m) in einen Wanderweg gebrochen, bzw. die zusammengeschraubte Achse, genau an der Schwachstelle zwischen dem Konus und der Achse. An der Verschraubung ist das eher unwahrscheinlich; angenommen das Drehmoment wurde beachtet. Nach meinem Erfahrungen wehrt sich Canyon hier enorm die Ersatzeile rauszurücken. Da bekommt man erstmal drei E-Mails, dass man keinen Garantieanspruch hat, bis dann in ner vierten rauskommt, dass man nur dann keinen Garantieanspruch hat, wenn man die Teile selbst einbaut — irgendwo will ja jeder Geld verdienen, in dem Fall halt die Werkstatt .

Es gibt da zwei Varianten der Achse: Einmal die Angeblich-unkaputtbar-und-hält-doch-nicht-superleicht-Aluachse und dann die Stahlachse, die vielleicht 15 g mehr auf die Waage bringt. Steht darum auch zweimal in der Tabelle der Explosionszeichnungen. Durch den Konus wird ja ständig bei einer Dämpferbewegung an der Achse gezogen, auch der ausschlaggebende Punkt, warum die Welle eher reißt als bricht, wo soll sie auch hin? Die Stahlachse hat dann gehalten !


----------



## Toni ES5 (20. Januar 2015)

Danke für deinen Bericht, dann werde ich mir mal die Stahlachse besorgen


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (20. Januar 2015)

Da braucht man dann wirklich keine Angst vor einem Bruch haben, die hält auf jeden Fall .


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (22. Januar 2015)

Hab mir heute mal neue Messingbuchsen (CuZn37Al1Pb2) selber gedreht. Gerade in Kombination mit den Iglidur Gleitlagern von Huber-Bushings ist hier ein sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten drin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Wichtig war mir die zweiteilige Konstruktion ohne Zusammenstecken in der Mitte, da man dann eine sehr gleichmäßgie Auflagefläche hat. Weiterhin auch ein bisschen dreckunempfindlicher als die dreiteiligen von Rock Shox z.B.. Achse haben 7,985 bzw. 9,985 mm, die Bohrungen 8,000 und 9,990 mm. Innendurchmesser der Buchsen im Marzocchi-Dämpfer war 12,89 mm, hier wurde passend mit kaum merklichem Spiel auf 12,82 mm gedreht.

Anregungen zu neuen Materialvorschlägen immer gerne, hier schwirrt mir beispielhaft auch Teflon, Rotguss, Graphit oder Peek mod im Kopf herum...


----------



## morotin (22. Januar 2015)

Hey, 
wie bekomme ich die Lager am Hinterbau am besten heraus? Mach das zum ersten mal und hab noch nicht wirklich ein Plan davon.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (22. Januar 2015)

Am besten macht man das wohl mit nem sog. Gleithammer, aber wer kauft sich so was schon.  Die an der hauptschwinge kann man gut mit Hammer, Dorn oder nem breiten schraubenzieher o.ä. und Gefühl austreiben, wenn das bike im Montageständer hängt. Bei den kettenstreben ist ein schraubstock hilfreich. Auspressen wäre auch ne  Möglichkeiten. Richtige hülsen vorausgesetzt.
Ne passende nuss kann da auch hilfreich sein.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Januar 2015)

morotin schrieb:


> Hey,
> wie bekomme ich die Lager am Hinterbau am besten heraus? Mach das zum ersten mal und hab noch nicht wirklich ein Plan davon.
> 
> Gruß



Kauf dir ein Set zum Austreiben der Lager.
Kostet 30€. Reicht.


----------



## Rick7 (22. Januar 2015)

Z.B ?


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Januar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Z.B ?



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Innenabziehe...Gleithammer-Kugellager-Werkzeug-/390988539471

Einpresswerkzeug gibts natürlich auch.


----------



## Rick7 (22. Januar 2015)

Achso also gleithammer. Hatte ich ja als erstes vorgeschlagen.  ob sich's wirklich lohnt weiß man vermutlich erst wenn mans mal ausprobiert hat.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Januar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Achso also gleithammer. Hatte ich ja als erstes vorgeschlagen.  ob sich's wirklich lohnt weiß man vermutlich erst wenn mans mal ausprobiert hat.



Ja, macht das ganze "sauberer" und super einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (25. Januar 2015)

Servus,

nach langem Hin und Her bin ich jetzt zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich mein Strive verkaufen will. Vor 4 Wochen habe ich es noch KOMPLETT (d.h. Gabelservice, komplett neue Lager, Schaltzüge, Huber-Bushings,...). Wie viel würdet ihr denn verlangen??? Zustand ist top, immer gepflegt .






Bei Interesse Abwicklung gerne, nur bitte über den BIKEMARKT!


----------



## OliverKaa (27. Januar 2015)

Hi,
Kannst es ja mal bei bikesale de schätzen lassen.
Was schwebt Dir den als neues im kopf?


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (27. Januar 2015)

Die Seite hört sich gut an... 

Ich hab schon ein neues Bike, ein Enduro-Hardtail:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1718263?sort=likes&direction=desc
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1749177?sort=likes&direction=desc


----------



## OliverKaa (27. Januar 2015)

na dann mal Prost


----------



## Rick7 (27. Januar 2015)

recht viel mehr als 2000 wirste nicht kriegen. Denke eher etwas drunter. Welches my?
Dein neues bike ist mal so richtig gut.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (28. Januar 2015)

Wer jetzt Bock hat auf die Kiste , nur zu, einfach melden... http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/536445-canyon-strive-es-8-0-enduro


----------



## Rick7 (28. Januar 2015)

Preis ist sehr fair  Dürfte nicht allzu lange dauern.
Gruß nach Massing und viel Spaß mit dem neuen bike.


----------



## Lukas2046 (6. Februar 2015)

Guten Abend,
hat einer von euch noch eine Adapterplatte für einen E-Type Umwerfer zuhause liegen (Shimano E 66-11)?? Wenn ja bitte PN an mich bei Canyon gibts die nicht mehr

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Luneec (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo

ich habe heute bei der wartung meines strive einen riss im oberrohr gefunden und es ist ein definitiver garantie fall und hat der service auch telefonisch bestätigt.

Der service hat aber auch gesagt das die vlt keine strive ersatzrahmen mehr haben. Was machen die dann? Schließlich hat canyon nurnoch 27.5 rahmen im angebot und das würde mir nicht alzuviel bringen mit der alten gabel.

hat irgendwer von euch erfahrung damit?


----------



## Rick7 (6. Februar 2015)

Genau diesen Fall hab ich schon öfters im Kopf durchgespielt. Keine Ahnung was Canyon da macht aber ich bin echt gespannt, schließlich hab ich auch einen der letzten alten strives. Halt uns mal aufm laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (6. Februar 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe heute bei der wartung meines strive einen riss im oberrohr gefunden und es ist ein definitiver garantie fall und hat der service auch telefonisch bestätigt.
> 
> ...



Es wird dir vorgeschlagen, ein neues Rahmenkit zu nehmen.

Selbe ist im ital. Forum passiert, Nerve XC, um knapp 800€ hätt er da n Nerve 27,5 Rahmen bekommen, die Basisgabel und basislaufräder, rest wird vom alten übernommen.


----------



## Luneec (6. Februar 2015)

Sowas hatte ich gehofft kann dann die alten laufräder verkaufen. nur ärgerlich weil ich mir gerade eine pike in 26" gekauft habe aber naja die neuen strive rahmen sehen ja schon geil aus.

An
*Lukas2046*

Wenn ich einen neuen rahmen kriege hätte ich halt die adapterplatte übrig und würde sie dir auch gerne verkaufen. kann nur halt ne weile dauern bis ich gewissheit mit dem garantie fall habe


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Februar 2015)

@Boardi05 : wie sieht es bei euch Schneemäßig aus, will Ende Mai wieder eure Trails rocken


----------



## Blue729 (7. Februar 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe heute bei der wartung meines strive einen riss im oberrohr gefunden und es ist ein definitiver garantie fall und hat der service auch telefonisch bestätigt.
> 
> ...



Hast du, deinem Profilbild nach zu urteilen, das Strive in Winterberg das Roadgap runtergejagt?
Wenn ja du weist schon, dass das Strive nicht für den Bikepark freigegeben ist? Das Strive ist mehr so ein "soft Enduro", muss man einfach sagen. Überlastung verzeihen die Rahmen nicht. 

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es dir dann reist.


----------



## Luneec (7. Februar 2015)

Die roadgap ist in dem fall mit einem leih Glory gemacht worden  Mir ist klar das das strive dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. 

Ich lebe aber immoment in schottland und die meisten trails die man hier unter die reifen kriegt sind um einiges härter als die winterberg trails und ich bin das rad mind 3 mal die woche gut gefahren, kann also auch ein ermüdungsriss sein.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (7. Februar 2015)

Schottland spricht eindeutig für Orange !


----------



## Luneec (7. Februar 2015)

Die gibt es hier ohne ende aber wirklich gefallen tun die mir nicht. sind zwar absolute panzer aber den lärm den die kettenstrebe macht ist nicht auszuhalten und die federung gefällt mir nicht allzu gut.

Wenn canyon mit der garantie mist baut habe ich shcon ein auge auf ein giant reign aber mal hoffen das alles glatt läuft. paket ist heute versendet worden und soll 3-5 wochen dauern :/ alles auf meine kosten weils halt nicht deutschland ist.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (7. Februar 2015)

Bei meinem neuen Bike stand entweder das 160er Enduro oder ein Nicolai zur Auswahl. Die Orange sind schon sehr sehr eigenartig, aber iwie auch cool.

Aber ich denke das wird schon was mit dem Ersatzbike oder -rahmen , Canyon lässt zwar gerne mit sich diskutieren, aber wenn man sie mal rum hat, dann sind sie auch kullant.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Februar 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @Boardi05 : wie sieht es bei euch Schneemäßig aus, will Ende Mai wieder eure Trails rocken



Wie die Trails ausschaun, k.a. bin zurzeit anders unterwegs.







Aber es ist viel viel weniger Schnee als letztes Jahr, eigentlich garkeiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (8. Februar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wie die Trails ausschaun, k.a. bin zurzeit anders unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm..., schaut aber irgendwie anders aus


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Februar 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hmm..., schaut aber irgendwie anders aus



Ist auf über 3000m, da is n bissl Schnee vorhanden.


----------



## Micha382 (9. Februar 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe heute bei der wartung meines strive einen riss im oberrohr gefunden und es ist ein definitiver garantie fall und hat der service auch telefonisch bestätigt.
> 
> ...





Boardi05 schrieb:


> Es wird dir vorgeschlagen, ein neues Rahmenkit zu nehmen.
> 
> Selbe ist im ital. Forum passiert, Nerve XC, um knapp 800€ hätt er da n Nerve 27,5 Rahmen bekommen, die Basisgabel und basislaufräder, rest wird vom alten übernommen.



Na das müsste mir auch passieren, dann würde ich sofort meinen Strive tauschen, aber auch nur dann ;-)


----------



## Luneec (9. Februar 2015)

also wenn ich nen 27.5 zoll rahmen kriege wäre das natürlich geil aber ich würde ungerne draufzahlen, da ich so oder so verlust mache denn mein zweiter laufradsatz und alle meine ersatz reifen wären absolut nutzlos. 

Aber mal gucken wie gut canyon mit sich verhandeln lässt


----------



## Micha382 (9. Februar 2015)

Dann verkaufst du mir den 27,5" Rahmen und bekommst dafür mein 2013er Strive mit 26" :-D


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Februar 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> Aber mal gucken wie gut canyon mit sich verhandeln lässt



Haste Neuigkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (10. Februar 2015)

^habe den rahmen am samstag weggeschickt aber ich lebe derzeit in schottland. Laut der post dauert es 3-5 tage also frühestens Donnerstag und dann ist die frage wie schnell Canyon das bearbeitet.


----------



## Micha382 (10. Februar 2015)

Was meint ihr? Passt, passt nicht? ;-)


----------



## Luneec (10. Februar 2015)

man sitzt doch eh drauf 

finde jetzt bräuchte das rad mehr pinke akzentewüsste aber nicht wo genau


----------



## Micha382 (10. Februar 2015)

Bin am überlegen ob ich noch pinke Griffe montiere.
Glaub der Sattel in blau passt nicht zu dem blau vom Strive...


----------



## Rick7 (10. Februar 2015)

passt nicht


----------



## Luneec (10. Februar 2015)

Ich habe einen nukeproof sattel for das strive geholt aber hatte leider nichtmehr die gelegenheit ihn zu montieren habe also nie einen gesamt eindruck gesehen.




dachte aber der fügt sich bisser ins bild da das gelb doch recht dezent ist.


----------



## Luneec (12. Februar 2015)

So canyon hat mir soeben bestätigt, dass sie den Rahmen erhalten haben. Mal gucken wie lange sie jetzt brauchen um die inspection und bestätigung des schadens zu melden.


----------



## Luneec (12. Februar 2015)

Canyon hatte sich binnen einer stunde gemeldet und bestätigt, dass der rahmen kaputt ist, wollen jetzt aber noch den rest des rahmens haben also hinterbau und dämpfer, dann gehts weiter. Am telefon wurde mir gesagt das vordere rahmen dreieck reicht. muss jetzt also wieder auf die post warten. 

Ich habe nach dem ersatz gefragt und sie sollten eigentlich noch einen alten haben. aber noch nichts garantiert.


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (12. Februar 2015)

Nabend.. Nach einem Winter Schrauben basteln und fummeln möchte ich euch meinen "alten" neuen Ofen nicht vorenthalten! Es wurde die gabel getauscht neue bremsanlage montiert auf 1x10 umgebaut! Ks dropzone und neuer lenker mit vorbau kommen nächste Woche und werden euch auch nicht vorenthalten!


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Februar 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> Canyon hatte sich binnen einer stunde gemeldet und bestätigt, dass der rahmen kaputt ist, wollen jetzt aber noch den rest des rahmens haben also hinterbau und dämpfer, dann gehts weiter. Am telefon wurde mir gesagt das vordere rahmen dreieck reicht. muss jetzt also wieder auf die post warten.
> 
> Ich habe nach dem ersatz gefragt und sie sollten eigentlich noch einen alten haben. aber noch nichts garantiert.



Haste dann deinen Rahmen bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (19. Februar 2015)

Ivolorenz218 schrieb:


> Nabend.. Nach einem Winter Schrauben basteln und fummeln möchte ich euch meinen "alten" neuen Ofen nicht vorenthalten! Es wurde die gabel getauscht neue bremsanlage montiert auf 1x10 umgebaut! Ks dropzone und neuer lenker mit vorbau kommen nächste Woche und werden euch auch nicht vorenthalten!



Machste für Bauhaus reklame 
Springt was dabei raus


----------



## Luneec (19. Februar 2015)

Nein der rest des rahmens ist noch nicht angekommen. ich schicke die teile aus schottland und habe dementsprechend lange wartezeiten.

habe mir aber einen "ersatzrahmen" geholt und  ich muss sagen der hobel macht genausoviel spass wie das strive. Habe auch aus irgendeinem grund meine Downhillbestzeit damit geknackt  keine ahnung wie


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Februar 2015)

Die kiste wollt ich mir auch noch holen, muss n richtig tolles gerät sein. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luneec (19. Februar 2015)

der rahmen ist günstig gut verarbeitet und fährt sich genial egal ob mit nem affenzahn durch steinfelder oder durch haarnadelkurven. Lohnt sich aufjedenfall. Habe vor den als reiserahmen zu nutzen wenn ich mal längere bikepacking touren mache. einzig das gewicht ist mit 2220 gramm für ein L nicht das best aber wenn  man bedenkt was man damit anstellen kann finde ich das schon gerechtfertigt, will ja nicht das der auch gleich wieder reißt 

nur weiß ich noch nicht wie lange das hinterrad hält, da es schon bedeutend mehr wegstecken muss als am fully.


----------



## Luneec (25. Februar 2015)

also nach dem jetzt 2 wochen funkstille herschte habe ich gestern angerufen. 
angeblich sei das paket schon vr einenr woche angekommen, jedoch habe ich aufgrund von krankheitsbedingtem personal magel noch keine Bestätigung erhalten. Außerdem sagte der service berater dann, das für mich auch kein servic auftrag mehr existierte, also irgendwas passiert sein muss.

Heute habe ich plötzlich eine tracking nummer für ein paket bekommen das schon in england ist, also bad bei mir sein sollte. Etwas mehr informaton hätte ich mir schon gewünscht vorallem weil ich 0 ahnung habe was da jetzt wirklich zurück kommt.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> also nach dem jetzt 2 wochen funkstille herschte habe ich gestern angerufen.
> angeblich sei das paket schon vr einenr woche angekommen, jedoch habe ich aufgrund von krankheitsbedingtem personal magel noch keine Bestätigung erhalten. Außerdem sagte der service berater dann, das für mich auch kein servic auftrag mehr existierte, also irgendwas passiert sein muss.
> 
> Heute habe ich plötzlich eine tracking nummer für ein paket bekommen das schon in england ist, also bad bei mir sein sollte. Etwas mehr informaton hätte ich mir schon gewünscht vorallem weil ich 0 ahnung habe was da jetzt wirklich zurück kommt.



Wenn die nix gesagt haben, dann kommt ein neuer Austauschrahmen, selbes Modell, selbe Farbe, denn wenn andre Farbe oder gar 650B dann hätten die sich bei dir gemeldet um ein OK zu bekommen.

Aber n bissl mehr Kommunikation hätte da schon sein können.


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Februar 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> also nach dem jetzt 2 wochen funkstille herschte habe ich gestern angerufen.
> angeblich sei das paket schon vr einenr woche angekommen, jedoch habe ich aufgrund von krankheitsbedingtem personal magel noch keine Bestätigung erhalten. Außerdem sagte der service berater dann, das für mich auch kein servic auftrag mehr existierte, also irgendwas passiert sein muss.
> 
> Heute habe ich plötzlich eine tracking nummer für ein paket bekommen das schon in england ist, also bad bei mir sein sollte. Etwas mehr informaton hätte ich mir schon gewünscht vorallem weil ich 0 ahnung habe was da jetzt wirklich zurück kommt.



Der Service bei Canyon ist einfach Sch..., musste über 3 Wochen auf einen X0 Trigger warten,
obwohl es auf Garantie ging.
Nee, Canyon einmal und nie wieder!


----------



## Rick7 (25. Februar 2015)

Naja das was ich da bisher jetzt von Luneec mitbekommen hab hört sich alles andere als Sch*** an.
Wenn du halt beim Versender bestellst dann muss man sich auf sowas einstellen.
3 Wochen warten kann dir beim Händler auch passieren wenn er die Teile nicht auf Lager hat.


----------



## Luneec (25. Februar 2015)

Da muss ich rick recht  geben. habe bei meienm giant trance auch mal den hinterbau zersemmelt und musste fast 6 wochen auf das rad warten. bis jetzt habe ich jedesmal wennich angerufen oder geschrieben habe kompetente antworten erhalten. einzige was mich ärgert ist das die das paket ohne nachfrage gechickt haben, denn ich hätte gerne noch ein schaltauge bestellt und wollte fragen ob die auch wieder den steuersatz eingepresst haben usw. werde ich aber schon sehen

wartezeiten sind beim versand aus dem ausland auch zu erwarten 

das einzige was baim giant besser leif war das ich zum hädler hin bin dem das in die hand gedrückt habe und gesagt habe mach. beim versender muss man sich selbst kümmern und mal nachfragen, aber das macht der preis mehr als wett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (25. Februar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Naja das was ich da bisher jetzt von Luneec mitbekommen hab hört sich alles andere als Sch*** an.
> Wenn du halt beim Versender bestellst dann muss man sich auf sowas einstellen.
> 3 Wochen warten kann dir beim Händler auch passieren wenn er die Teile nicht auf Lager hat.



Aber nicht wenn du nach Koblenz fährst, dass Rad dabei hast und alles komplett offensichtlich ist.
Bleibe dabei, der Service von Canyon ist SCH...!
Trigger hatten die da, hätten nur einen greifen brauchen


----------



## Luneec (25. Februar 2015)

gut ich musste auch 4 wochen auf die kurble warten die ich eingeschickt hatte weil die achse kaputt war, aber ich habe damit wenig probleme, da ich sher viel selber mache und ausreichend ersatzteile habe um fast alles zu reparieren. habe auch noch andere räder mit denne ich fahren kann.

allgemein finde ich das das preis leistungsverhältniss doch noch stimmt und ich habe einfach nicht das geld um ein voll ausgerüstetes specialized oder ähnliches zu kaufen


----------



## Rick7 (25. Februar 2015)

@BlackLupo  Vielleicht wäre vorher anrufen oder schreiben besser gewesen 
duckundweg


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Februar 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> @BlackLupo  Vielleicht wäre vorher anrufen oder schreiben besser gewesen
> duckundweg



@Rick7 Hatte ich gemacht, du schlaues Kerlchen


----------



## Luneec (27. Februar 2015)

Der rahmen ist angekommen, sieht aus wie ein alter Ex demo rahemn aber alle lager  laufen sauber. es ist mein alter dämpfer drin und es fehlt die aufnahme für den vorderen umwerfer kriege die jetzt aber nachgeschickt. Ansonsten nichts besonderes.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Februar 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein alter Ex demo rahemn



Also hat der gebrauchsspuren oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (27. Februar 2015)

ja aber die halten sich im rahmen von einmal aufgebaut und von ein paar kunden auf dem parkplatz gefahren


----------



## Luneec (4. März 2015)

So das strive ist wieder aufgebaut. habe auch die gelegenheit ergriffen und ein paar aufwertungen vorgenommen


----------



## Jan_1968 (4. März 2015)

@Luneec 
Wenn ich die Sattelhöhe so sehe, und ja annehme, dass sie dir so passt, dann würde ich eigtl. darauf kommen, dass dir der Rahmen generell eine Größe zu klein sein müsste, oder täuscht das?

Gruß Jan


----------



## tomtom1986 (4. März 2015)

würd mal eher sagen 2 Nummern zu klein sieht ja echt heftig aus


----------



## Thunderrun (4. März 2015)

Servus,

wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den Adapterplatten e66-11 und e57-10? Hab einen Blanko Strive AL Rahmen aus 2013 und will nen 2 Fach etype XT Umwerfer dranfummeln. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Jan_1968 (4. März 2015)

@Thunderrun
die Angabe, dass ich original bei meinem 2013'er den Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT FD-M 785 Dualpull fahre, hilft dir hierbei vielleicht (?).
Nachtrag: Ohne es genau zu wissen, sollte die passende Platte die "A1021598 Canyon E-Type-Plate E66-11" sein...
Gruß Jan


----------



## Thunderrun (4. März 2015)

Gude,

Hilft mir schonmal dass ich weiss welchen umwerfer ich brauche. Brauche ich die platte überhaupt, wenn ja welche?


----------



## Jan_1968 (4. März 2015)

...soweit ich das auf die Schnelle im Internet recherchieren kann, wurde beim Strive die E66-11 und beim Torque die E57-10 Platte verbaut.

Schau mal Teil 79, und vergleiche mit deinem Rahmen:
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf


----------



## Boardi05 (4. März 2015)

Thunderrun schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den Adapterplatten e66-11 und e57-10? Hab einen Blanko Strive AL Rahmen aus 2013 und will nen 2 Fach etype XT Umwerfer dranfummeln.
> 
> ...



Aus der Expl. Zeichnung

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf


----------



## Thunderrun (4. März 2015)

Ja dachte ich mir dass es die E66 ist. Optisch sehen die beiden aber gleich aus, was ich jedenfalls auf den google bildern gesehen habe. Hätte ja sein können, dass es die gleichen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (4. März 2015)

Also fürs Canyon strive Al brauchst du die E66-11.
 

Und wegen der sattle höhe an meinem canyon: der rahemne ist L und das war noch nicht richtig eingestellt. aber am ende ist der nur eien cm tiefer. habe recht lange beine und es gibt keine XL rahmen.


----------



## Thunderrun (4. März 2015)

Hat hier einer noch ne E 66 Platte rumfliegen? Im Bikemarkt ist nix.


----------



## Luneec (4. März 2015)

Hast du schonmal versucht bei canyon anzurufen? Keine ahnung zu deiener vorgeschichte aber andere kleinteile fürs strive konnten die mir noch nachschicken.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. März 2015)

Heute im Briefkasten gwesen, werd dann mal die orangen dranmachen, mal guggn wie des dann ausschaut


----------



## Luneec (4. März 2015)

Thunder run ich weiß nicht ob es dir hilft aber ich habe ein CAD modell von der platte, sprich wenn du jemandn kennst der eine fräse oder einen 3D drucker hat kannst du die nachmachen. es ist keine exacte kopie aber sie sollte passen.
Kann die hier leider nicht hochlanden aber falls du die haben willst kann ich sie dir schicken.


----------



## Thunderrun (5. März 2015)

Jo ich hatte denen geschrieben heute. Aussage war : bitte benutzen sie die e66 usw. Las sich so als wären es die gleichen, sicher gesagt hat der support es aber nicht. Können die für 14 euro anfertigen lassen und mir schicken, also alles gut. Ist nicht die welt und werde ich machen. Aber ich kenne auch jemanden der cnc fräsen kann. Also kann ich vielleicht doch was mit dem cad anfangen. Bei bedarf komme ich gerne drauf zurück.


----------



## PR-Music (5. März 2015)

Hallo,

Habe mir einen strive rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Habe gemerkt dsss es anscheinend bei dem vorgängermodel 2011-2014 unterschiede in der verstärkung zwischen oberrohr und sattelrohr gibt. Die eine verstärkung baut viel auf, die andere weniger. Finde dazu nix im internet.

Gude


----------



## Boardi05 (5. März 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mir einen strive rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Habe gemerkt dsss es anscheinend bei dem vorgängermodel 2011-2014 unterschiede in der verstärkung zwischen oberrohr und sattelrohr gibt. Die eine verstärkung baut viel auf, die andere weniger. Finde dazu nix im internet.
> 
> Gude



2012-2014 sind die gleichen rahmen, 2013 ist nur das reverb stealth loch dazugekommen, 2011 hingegen ist n bissl andrer rahmen.


----------



## Micha382 (5. März 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mir einen strive rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Habe gemerkt dsss es anscheinend bei dem vorgängermodel 2011-2014 unterschiede in der verstärkung zwischen oberrohr und sattelrohr gibt. Die eine verstärkung baut viel auf, die andere weniger. Finde dazu nix im internet.
> 
> Gude



Du meinst sicherlich das "eingeschweißte" Dreieck zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr.
Das wurde aufgrund der Rahmengröße und für die Stabilität im Sitzrohr gemacht. Fährst du einen L Rahmen so ist das "Dreieck" deutlich sichtbar. Beim M ist es deutlich kleiner als beim L und das Strive in S hat kein eingeschweißtes Dreieck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PR-Music (5. März 2015)

Ja L, das wirds sein. Woran erkenne ich aus welchem Jahr der Rahmen ist und habe ich ggf. mit knapp 100kg fahrermasse bei 182cm nicht einen zu grossen rahmen gewählt? Fahre gerne kurzen vorbau 30-35mm?


----------



## Boardi05 (5. März 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Ja L, das wirds sein. Woran erkenne ich aus welchem Jahr der Rahmen ist und habe ich ggf. mit knapp 100kg fahrermasse bei 182cm nicht einen zu grossen rahmen gewählt? Fahre gerne kurzen vorbau 30-35mm?



2011 schaut so aus







2012-2014


----------



## Micha382 (5. März 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Ja L, das wirds sein. Woran erkenne ich aus welchem Jahr der Rahmen ist und habe ich ggf. mit knapp 100kg fahrermasse bei 182cm nicht einen zu grossen rahmen gewählt? Fahre gerne kurzen vorbau 30-35mm?


Das müsste passen. Ich selbst bin 183 und fahre das Strive in M mit 50er Vorbau, würde mir aktuell aber eher ein L holen.
Ist aber alles Geschmacksache ob M oder L, geht bei unserer Größe definitiv beides.


----------



## PR-Music (5. März 2015)

Also wenn nach den farben geht ist es ein 2011. Haben die 2011 irgendwelche nachteile?

Wegen grösse frage ich, weil ich ein speci enduro evo habe (auf einigermassen tourentauglich getrimmt) und mir dort manchmal l zu gross wirkt, aber sobald ich mich irgendwo auf m setze kommts mir zu klein vor, als würde eine zwischengrösse fehlen.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. März 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Also wenn nach den farben geht ist es ein 2011. Haben die 2011 irgendwelche nachteile?



Die Form, die Box wo der Dämpfer ist, ist anders. Mach einfach ein Foto, dann können wir dir sagen welches Jahr.


----------



## Micha382 (5. März 2015)

Ich hatte bei L das Problem dass ich bei einer 150mm Reverb und der Länge des Sitzrohrs die Reverb nicht voll ausfahren konnte. Deshalb hab ich mir damals den M-Rahmen gekauft. 
Wenn ich noch einmal vorne dran wäre, würde ich mir den L Rahmen holen, manchmal aber nur wenn ich zu Beginn der Tour auf dem Strive sitze kommt mir M nämlich klein vor und ich hätte gerne etwas mehr Länge, weils einfach bequemer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (6. März 2015)

Hey habe meinen neuen rahmen jetzt ein paar mal ausgefahren und ein berkwürdiges geräusch im hinterbau bemerkt besonders in engen oder schnellen kurven.
Jetzt habe ich alle drehmomente nachgezogen und bemerkt, dass an der unterne Dämpfer aufnahme, dem nadellager, spiel nach beiden seiten ist. ich kann den Dämpfer in beide richtungen auf der achse hin und her biegen. 

Bei meinem alten rahmen bin ich mir 100% siche gab es diese lücken nicht und der dämpfer saß fest auf der achse.
Hat irgendjemand von euch ähnlich lücken oder ist das ein fheler am rahmen.


Die achse dauf der das nadellager sitzt ist auch etwas weiter drin als ich das vom alten rahmen kenne.


----------



## Der_Graue (7. März 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> Hey habe meinen neuen rahmen jetzt ein paar mal ausgefahren und ein berkwürdiges geräusch im hinterbau bemerkt besonders in engen oder schnellen kurven.
> Jetzt habe ich alle drehmomente nachgezogen und bemerkt, dass an der unterne Dämpfer aufnahme, dem nadellager, spiel nach beiden seiten ist. ich kann den Dämpfer in beide richtungen auf der achse hin und her biegen.
> 
> Bei meinem alten rahmen bin ich mir 100% siche gab es diese lücken nicht und der dämpfer saß fest auf der achse.
> ...



Da fehlen Spacer bzw. hast du verkehrte Buchsen eingebaut, bei mir sitzt der Dämpfer stramm drin.
Mache noch ein Paar Spacer rein und gut ist.


----------



## Luneec (7. März 2015)

Also der dämper war ab werk so verbautsprich ich muss mal wieder canyon ne mail schreiben ... habe hier nicht zufällig irgendwelche buchsen rumzuliegen


----------



## Der_Graue (7. März 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> Also der dämper war ab werk so verbautsprich ich muss mal wieder canyon ne mail schreiben ... habe hier nicht zufällig irgendwelche buchsen rumzuliegen



Dann nehme einfach soviele Unterlegscheiben aus Edelstahl bis es passt.
Die bekommt man im Bauhaus zu kaufen.
Ist einfacher und schneller als wieder bei Canyon anzurufen und warten bis sie sich
erbarmen dir die richtigen Spacer zu schicken.
Oder, am besten machst du beides parallel, dann kannste in Ruhe weiter biken


----------



## öughm (7. März 2015)

Kann mir jemand die Maße des 2014er Strive Rahmens sagen, die gabs ja damals auch auf canyon.com..... Bin gerade dabei den Rahmen in Catia nachzubauen  

Finde nur leider die Winkel, Längen etc der einzelnen Rohre nicht mehr


----------



## Boardi05 (7. März 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Maße des 2014er Strive Rahmens sagen, die gabs ja damals auch auf canyon.com..... Bin gerade dabei den Rahmen in Catia nachzubauen
> 
> Finde nur leider die Winkel, Längen etc der einzelnen Rohre nicht mehr



Google issuu canyon, da findes die ganzen kataloge, da sind die maße drinne

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## öughm (7. März 2015)

Top danke


----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. März 2015)

Wollte jetzt mal an meinem 2014er strive selber die Gabel warten. 
Was genau brauche ich dafür alles und wo kann ich es am besten kaufen? 
Hab eine 34er Talas verbaut 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luneec (7. März 2015)

jenachdem wie weit du gehen willst. Einfach die unterrohre abnehmen und öl wechseln geht einfach und bedarf kaum werkzeug, den FIT Dämpfer zu warten ist bedeutend aufwendiger und ich würde empfehlen das professionell machen zu lassen.

Wenn du gut englisch kannst ist das video da unten eines der besten die ich kenne. ist zwar für ne 36 aber der process ist nicht anders.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/technical-tuesday-fox-36-service-2010.html

keine ahnung wo du das öl und die dichtungen her kriegst ich habe das immer in Shcottland beim händler gekauft der hat das alles auf lager. versuchs mal bei deinem händler.


----------



## öughm (8. März 2015)

Ich würde gerne ein neues Cockpit bei mir verbauen.

Fahre das 2014er strive in Raw, also dem gebürsteten Alu mit ein paar blauen Akzenten....bin die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Lenker....hmm aber kA wenn dann würde ja nur nur ein blauer passen! Aber muss ja leider dieselbe Farbe ....

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (9. März 2015)

ich hbe den selben rahmen und bin auf die schwarz schwarz kombination gegangen, da die preislich und leistungstechnisch stimmte. außerdem ahbe ich eine pike verbaut und das passt recht gut wenn das gesamte vorder ende schwarz ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne ein neues Cockpit bei mir verbauen.
> 
> Fahre das 2014er strive in Raw, also dem gebürsteten Alu mit ein paar blauen Akzenten....bin die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Lenker....hmm aber kA wenn dann würde ja nur nur ein blauer passen! Aber muss ja leider dieselbe Farbe ....
> 
> Jemand eine Idee?



Schwarzer Vorbau und Lenker, blaue Ergon Griffe.


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. März 2015)

@Dennis-Fox 
für die Wartung benötigst Du nur bissel handelsübliches 5W40 Motoröl, sonst nichts...
Dazu gibt es zahlreiche Threads zu dieser und anderen Fox Gabeln.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Luneec (9. März 2015)

Ich persöhnlich würde immer zum origianl greifen. Bei einer 1000 euro Gabel kann man auch ruhig 15 euro für das richtige öl ausgeben. Ich habe einen liter für 12 Pfund also etwas 15 Euro bekommen und das öl hat länger gehalten als ich die Gabel. 

Habe hier immer noch 400 ml zu stehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt mal an meinem 2014er strive selber die Gabel warten.
> Was genau brauche ich dafür alles und wo kann ich es am besten kaufen?
> Hab eine 34er Talas verbaut
> 
> ...



Hier das HowTo

http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-lower-leg-gabelservice-an-der-fox-34/

Hier das Öl und die DustWiper

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Dust-Wiper-Dichtungs-Kit-p31169/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Suspension-Fluid-Gold-Gabeloel-20-WT-p41413/

Ich hab das neue Goldzeugs drinnen und muss sagen die Gabel geht seitdem VIEL besser und ist extrem sensibel, ist auf VAN niveau. 

Zudem muss man mit dem dickflüssigen Goldzeugs das Bike nur alle paar Wochen aufn Kopf stellen, mit dem Grünen hingegen alle paar Tage.


----------



## öughm (9. März 2015)

Was denkt ihr denn über einen silbernen Lenker bspw?


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr denn über einen silbernen Lenker bspw?



Wenn da eher RAW







Raceface Atlas 35mm, ich werd mir da wohl den schwarzen holen oder wieder dan KashMoney


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2015)

zwei Bilder von gestern, leider sehr viel Schnee und viel zu viel Schlamm


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. März 2015)

Thema Gabelwartung:
Wenn es das Gewissen beruhigt, dann kann man natürlich das Geld für das "richtige" Öl ausgeben.
Zudem würde ich den Dichtsatz auch nur wechseln, wenn es nötig ist. Die Schaumstoffringe kann man sehr gut reinigen, und die sind selten bis nie defekt. Die Dichtungen "müssen" erst gewechselt werden, wenn Öl nach oben austritt.
...aber ich will hier nicht diskutieren. Wenn man sich wohler damit fühlt, dann kann man die Teile erneuern.

Und von der FIT Einheit lässt man komplett die Finger, es sei denn, sie wäre defekt...

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (9. März 2015)

ja dichtungen liefen bei mir ein jahr, habe das öl in der zeit 10 mal gewechselt, da die bedingungen hier echt der horror sind. Habe die dichtungen dann erneuert, als ich die Gabel verkauft habe, aber wirklich nötig hatten sie es nicht. schaumstoffringe raus, auswaschen abtupfen bis kein öl mehr rauskommt und dann wieder richtig in gabelöl tränken dann wieder sauber einbauen. 

Habe in den standrohren meiner pike jetzt auf einer seite kratzer die jedoch nicht all zu tief sind und wechsel jetzt auf der seite die dichtungen etwas öfters aber wie jan sagt, solange kein öl rauskommt oder die oberkante der dichtung nicht ausgefranst aussieht mach dir keien sorgen.

ps würde die dichtungen wechseln, falls du übermäßig viel dreck in der gabel hast, da die dann wahrscheinlich kaputt sind.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier das HowTo
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-lower-leg-gabelservice-an-der-fox-34/
> 
> ...



Danke Boardi! 
Ich denke die Dichtungen guck ich mir mal an bevor ich die tausche. Ist ja doch ganz schön happig was die dafür haben wollen.. Aber ich leg mir trotzdem mal nen Satz zu für alle Fälle. 
Wie genau heißt denn das goldene öl? Wenn du so glücklich damit bist, würde ich es mir glatt auch liebt mal gönnen. 
Brauche ich nicht eigentlich noch dieses float öl von Tox? Da war immer die Rede von in den ganzen Videos.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Danke Boardi!
> Ich denke die Dichtungen guck ich mir mal an bevor ich die tausche. Ist ja doch ganz schön happig was die dafür haben wollen.. Aber ich leg mir trotzdem mal nen Satz zu für alle Fälle.
> Wie genau heißt denn das goldene öl? Wenn du so glücklich damit bist, würde ich es mir glatt auch liebt mal gönnen.
> Brauche ich nicht eigentlich noch dieses float öl von Tox? Da war immer die Rede von in den ganzen Videos.
> ...



Hab ich dir auch verlinkt, aber es nennt sich Fox Gold 20WT

Das Fox Fluid brauchste nur wennde n größeren Service machst. Ich mach normalerweise 2-3 mal im Jahr den LowerLeg/kleinen Service selber und jetzt nach 2 Jahren geht die Gabel zu Fox für den großen Service, sind zwar 130€, aber da sind mir zu viele Dichtungen.

Für den kleinen Service einfach die Anleitung von Enduro MTB Verfolgen, is ganz einfach. Statt dem GreenÖl halt das GoldÖl

http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-lower-leg-gabelservice-an-der-fox-34/

Die Ölmengen sind 30ml auf CTD Seite und 15ml auf Talas Seite (2013 Mengen), ich geb immer 35-40 und 20-25 rein. Ich hab die Dichtungen bisher auch nicht gewechselt.


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. März 2015)

@Boardi05 
deine Angaben passen zur 2013er, aber kannst Du mir bitte mal den Link für die Füllmengen der 2014er sagen?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> deine Angaben passen zur 2013er, aber kannst Du mir bitte mal den Link für die Füllmengen der 2014er sagen?
> 
> Gruß Jan



Fox hat die Tabelle nicht aktuallisiert,

ich behaupte mal, die Ölmengen sind die selben, 2013 und 2014 ist ja kein unterschied, nur die Kartuschen sind anders, im Casting is also fast sicher die selbe Ölmenge drinnen.


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. März 2015)

...eben. die Kartuschen sind anders: Die 2014er Gabel hat die Talas 5 Kartusche, und laut Aussage eines Foxmitarbeiters habe ich dort die Füllmenge 40ml im Casting, statt bei der 2013er 15ml...

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> ...eben. die Kartuschen sind anders: Die 2014er Gabel hat die Talas 5 Kartusche, und laut Aussage eines Foxmitarbeiters habe ich dort die Füllmenge 40ml im Casting, statt bei der 2013er 15ml...
> 
> Gruß Jan



Kann sein, auf der Fox HP steht da nix zu den 2014er.

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm

Aber wenn man die Gabel aufmacht, sieht man ja wieviel da rausrinnt, dann kann man sich ja n Bild machen.

Die Mengen die hier auch überall stehen gelten auch für das GreenOil, k.a. ob da dann gleich viel Gold reinsoll.

Ich kipp immer um die 35-40ml in die Talas und 20-25ml in die CTD rein, 5-10ml mehr schaden da sicher nicht.


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (9. März 2015)

Soo.. Jetzt nochmal nach dem Umbau aber leider mit Ersatz Sattelstütze! Das geservice geht mir auf den Nerv also ist die Reverb rausgeflogen.. Und die vecnum ist im Moment nich zu haben aber reserviert ist sie! ansonsten auf 10 Fach umgebaut mit Hope kettenblatt ,saint-xt bremskombo, neues Schaltwerk mit saint trigger, atlas 35mm os Cockpit und einen eigens angefertigten volumenbegrenzer für den Fox Dämpfer verbaut ! Hoffe es gefällt euch!


----------



## Nesium (9. März 2015)

Gefällt 
Bei mir ist heute RS reverb gegen eine Kind Shock dropzone ersetzt worden,
haben das geservice auch satt.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2015)

20mm rise beim lenker? Werd mir den selben holen, aber mit trubine vorbau. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (10. März 2015)

Jup ist ein 20er! Fährt sich Bombe! Hab den vorbau den du brauchst! In 60 mm überlegs dir es ist die Hölle einen zu bekommen! Turbine 35mm 60 lang! Nagelneu ungefahren wenn du ihn nicht willst geht er zurück zum Händler!


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (10. März 2015)

Leider haste mit ks das gleiche Problem!!! Nesium!! Hab mir zwei bestellt beide nagelneu und Defekt bzw servicebedürftig!!! Mit kommt keine hydraulikshit mehr ins Haus an der Stütze! Vecnum und gut ist!! Höffentlich!


----------



## Boardi05 (10. März 2015)

Ivolorenz218 schrieb:


> Jup ist ein 20er! Fährt sich Bombe! Hab den vorbau den du brauchst! In 60 mm überlegs dir es ist die Hölle einen zu bekommen! Turbine 35mm 60 lang! Nagelneu ungefahren wenn du ihn nicht willst geht er zurück zum Händler!



Danke,

leider werd ich bis anfangs Mai warten, ich möcht den Lenker gern in natura sehen und anfangs Mai ist das Bikefestival in Riva, da bekomm ich dann einen zu sehen. Muss auch guggn ob Atlas oder SixC, bin da noch n bissl unschlüssig.

Wieso haste dich gegen den Turbine entschieden?


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (10. März 2015)

Weil ich eine sportlichere Sitzposition brauche und der Turbine durch die sechs Grad kürzer und höher ist! Dadurch für mich nicht zu gebrauchen!


----------



## BastiEnduro (10. März 2015)

Mein Strive hat im Hinterbau spiel. Das Lager zwischen die Kettenstrebe und der Hauptrahmen und das Lager zwischen der Sitzstrebe und die 270-box sind betroffen. Beim Ausbau vom Dämpfer konnte man am Nagellager spuren erkennen durch spiel. Tipps? Einfach nach Canyon schicken oder..?


----------



## tomtom1986 (10. März 2015)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> Mein Strive hat im Hinterbau spiel. Das Lager zwischen die Kettenstrebe und der Hauptrahmen und das Lager zwischen der Sitzstrebe und die 270-box sind betroffen. Beim Ausbau vom Dämpfer konnte man am Nagellager spuren erkennen durch spiel. Tipps? Einfach nach Canyon schicken oder..?


Ich würde es eher zu als nach Canyon schicken. 

Ne scherz würd mal ein Foto machen und per Mail bei Canyon nachfragen wie du vorgehen sollst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (10. März 2015)

Gibt es irgendwo eine vernünftige Skizze mit Abmaßen des Float CTD Dämpfers ab 2013 für einen Spacer?

Zu welchem Modelljahr gehören diese Daten?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. März 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine vernünftige Skizze mit Abmaßen des Float CTD Dämpfers ab 2013 für einen Spacer?
> 
> Zu welchem Modelljahr gehören diese Daten?



Spacertypen gibts nur drei, vor 2013, nach 2013 ctd float und ctd floatx. 

Floatx sind schwarz

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## öughm (10. März 2015)

Okay  
Der Spacer auf dem Bild ist ja eh "nachgemacht" von daher weiß ich leider nicht zu welchem Modell diese Daten gehören.....
Hatte gehofft irgendwo schwirren so Zeichnungen vlt herum


----------



## Boardi05 (10. März 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Okay
> Der Spacer auf dem Bild ist ja eh "nachgemacht" von daher weiß ich leider nicht zu welchem Modell diese Daten gehören.....
> Hatte gehofft irgendwo schwirren so Zeichnungen vlt herum



Die sollten vom alten sein, also Float vor 2013

Die ganzen Spacer unterscheiden sich aber nur im durchmesser des Innenloches.

Kannst ja den Float aufmachen und drinnen nachmessen.


----------



## öughm (10. März 2015)

Schade, brauche die Daten vom "neuen"!

Sind die wirklich unterschiedlich ab 2013?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. März 2015)

Ich hab meine Spacer nimmer, kann also nicht messen

Aber einfach aufmachen und nachmessen


----------



## öughm (10. März 2015)

Ist da standardmäßig immer einer drin?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. März 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Ist da standardmäßig immer einer drin?



Nein, aber da wo der hingehört, auf dem schwarzen Teil, kannste ja den durchmesser des lochs messen, den rest kannste dann ja gleich nachbauen.


----------



## öughm (10. März 2015)

Werde ich mal machen, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PR-Music (11. März 2015)

Hey,

Ich baue gerade eine shimnao xt bremse ein, hinten soll ne 200mm scheibe mit einem 20mm post adapter. Irgendwie habe ich jedoch das gefühl, dass entweder der adapter zu gross ist, oder eher eine 203mm scheibe rein müsste. Was ist da falsch? Hab null ahnung von canyon strive, bis vor 4 wochem nur mit specialized zu tun gehabt. welchen adapter brauche ich für eine 200er scheibe? danke.

P.S. Oder sind die ganzen ausgleichwinkelunterlegscheiben übertrieben? Ich kenns nur so?


----------



## PR-Music (11. März 2015)




----------



## PR-Music (11. März 2015)




----------



## PR-Music (11. März 2015)




----------



## Luneec (11. März 2015)

bei mir sind auch keine ausgleichscheiben drin unr eine dünne oben und eien dünne unten.

kannst die ja mal jrausnehmen und so dran bauen, dann das rad einmal drehen und gucken ob die scheibe irgendwo drankommt wenn nicht passts.
guck nur ob die schrauben nicht zu lang sind.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. März 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 368136



Die unterlegscheiben gehören da alle raus, bei Shimano wird direkt montiert.

Wennde hinten 203 verwenden willst, kauf dir den Magura Nr. 26 Adapter, bei 200 genügt der Adapter der bei dir montiert ist und bei 180 brauchste garnix, da wird direkt am Rahmen montiert.

Ich würd die Scheiben wechseln, hol di Shimanoscheiben, SM-RT76 oder 66, vorne 203 und hinten 180 oder 203.

Bei mir schauts so aus, Magura 26 Adapter und 203er Scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. März 2015)

Brauche noch ein neues Pedal. Meins ist irgendwie nicht mehr schick und die Pins sind mir zu kurz und lassen sich nicht wechseln. 
Was haltet ihr von dem sixpack Icon?  Find ich vom Preis und dem was man dafür bekommt eigentlich ganz schick. Kann auch gern was andres sein, sollte sich aber preislich so um die 100€ bewegen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PR-Music (11. März 2015)

nimm reverse black one. wiegen nur 309 und sind bomben fest


----------



## Boardi05 (11. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Brauche noch ein neues Pedal. Meins ist irgendwie nicht mehr schick und die Pins sind mir zu kurz und lassen sich nicht wechseln.
> Was haltet ihr von dem sixpack Icon?  Find ich vom Preis und dem was man dafür bekommt eigentlich ganz schick. Kann auch gern was andres sein, sollte sich aber preislich so um die 100€ bewegen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



wennde 20-30 tage warten kannst

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free...ring-cyclocross-bicycle-pedal/1620733508.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SYUN...BMX-DH-platform-bicycle-pedal/1763774320.html

oder für 50€ n bissl schneller

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syun-LP-B035-Alloy-Flat-Platform-9-16-Pedal-Commuter-BMX-MTB-DH-/231486760547

sind baugleich mit den HT, haben guten grip und wiegen nicht viel.

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-10449/syun-lp-pedale-platform-b035


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. März 2015)

Das ist echt günstig? Und die taugen was? 
Muss ich mal gucken ob es die bei Amazon gibt. Hab noch nen Gutschein 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (11. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Das ist echt günstig? Und die taugen was?
> Muss ich mal gucken ob es die bei Amazon gibt. Hab noch nen Gutschein
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Kollege fährt di seit Oktober, war den ganzen Winter unterwegs, Schlamm, Schnee und die lager laufen noch top.

Wenn ich nicht klick umgestiegen wäre, hätt ich die sicher auch auf meinem Bike.


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem sixpack Icon?  Find ich vom Preis und dem was man dafür bekommt eigentlich ganz schick.



Ich bin mit den Icon top zufrieden


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Kollege fährt di seit Oktober, war den ganzen Winter unterwegs, Schlamm, Schnee und die lager laufen noch top.
> 
> Wenn ich nicht klick umgestiegen wäre, hätt ich die sicher auch auf meinem Bike.



Worin unterscheiden sich die zwei Pedale eigentlich? Sehen anders aus aber bei beiden steht der selbe Name.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Worin unterscheiden sich die zwei Pedale eigentlich? Sehen anders aus aber bei beiden steht der selbe Name.



Ebay kommt aus uk (sollte schneller sein) und das andre aus china (dauert länger)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ebay kommt aus uk (sollte schneller sein) und das andre aus china (dauert länger)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



meinte eigentlich den Unterscheid zwischen den beiden hier.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free...ring-cyclocross-bicycle-pedal/1620733508.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SYUN...BMX-DH-platform-bicycle-pedal/1763774320.html

das erste ist wohl leichter. Aber das zweite macht einen wertigeren Eindruck finde ich


----------



## öughm (12. März 2015)

Also ich habe mir den Spacer nach der oben geposteten Skizze mitm 3D Drucker drucken lassen und eben eingebaut!

Es war auf jeden Fall ein kleinerer Spacer standardmäßig montiert schon, also den neuen rein und alles zusammengebaut und Dämpfer befüllt!

Muss sagen ich merk NULL Unterschied beim "draufsitzen" und Einfedern, ist das normal?


P.S. Wenn jemand die CAD Zeichnung haben will einfach bescheid sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. März 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir den Spacer nach der oben geposteten Skizze mitm 3D Drucker drucken lassen und eben eingebaut!
> 
> Es war auf jeden Fall ein kleinerer Spacer standardmäßig montiert schon, also den neuen rein und alles zusammengebaut und Dämpfer befüllt!
> 
> ...



Ist normal, unterschied merkste erst beim fahren. Da wirste sehen dass der dämpfer nimmer durchrauscht durchn federweg. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luneec (12. März 2015)

ja du solltestkeinen unterschied merken, da das reduzierte volumen nur die progression der luftfeder beinflusst. normalerweise macht sich das in den letzten 25% des federwes bemerkbar. man schlägt seltener durch und wenn schlägt mannicht so hart durch

http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netd...-air-volume-adjustments-bottomless-tokens.gif

der link zeigt die federkurve einer pike mit verschiedenen luft volumen, aber das prinzip ist das selbe da es im endeffect alles nur luftfedern sind.


----------



## öughm (12. März 2015)

Alles klar danke, dann bin ich mal.auf die erste Ausfahrt am WE gespannt!

Luftdruck eig wie immer nach SAG einstellen oder iwas beachten?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. März 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Alles klar danke, dann bin ich mal.auf die erste Ausfahrt am WE gespannt!
> 
> Luftdruck eig wie immer nach SAG einstellen oder iwas beachten?



Alles wie immer.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luneec (12. März 2015)

ja sag wie immer aber als ich die spacer eingebaut habe habe ich endlich voll 30% sag fahren könne. vorher musste ich 10% sag fahren, da ich andauernd durchgeschlagen bin und teilweise verdamt hart.
musst du also jetzt etwas ausprobieren. vlt kannst musst du etwas mehr sag einstellen, damit du auch den vollen federeg nutz.


----------



## öughm (12. März 2015)

Naja sagen wirs mal so, mit meinen knapp 82Kg Kampfgewicht ist der Dämpfer merklich nicht durchgeschlagen, war dagegen aber quasi durchgehend am Anschlag nach jeder Ausfahrt.... das wollte ich halt beseitigen


----------



## Luneec (12. März 2015)

Also mit voller ausrüstung wiege ich auch knapp 82kg habe den großen spacer drin und schlage etwa einmal pro abfahrt durch, aber nur wenns auch gerechtfertigt ist. 
ohne spacer habe ich bei den landungen das durchschlagen gehört also es war schon echt übel.


----------



## öughm (12. März 2015)

Okay bin wie gesagt gespannt 

Und noch mal die CAD Zeichnung hab ich bei Interesse


----------



## Luneec (13. März 2015)

Welche einstellungen hast du für den 3d drucker benutzt genauer welche wandstärke. Wenn de zu hohl ist kann sein das der durch den hohen druck eingedellt wird oder da kleine lücken zum hohlraum das eigentliche volumen des spacers ändern. würde mihc mal interessiern wie der nach 1-2 fahrten aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (13. März 2015)

Also den Spacer hab ich nach der Skizze gemacht, die ich vorher mal gepostet habe....

Nee der Spacer wirkt super stabil, habe den in der Firma drucken lassen mit extra widerstandsfähigem Material, also ich hoffe zumindest das er hält!
Wage zu bezweifeln, dass der Originale stabiler ist


----------



## öughm (14. März 2015)

Sooo heute eine Runde gefahren und plötzlich hatte ich ein Platten, naja Rad ausgebaut Schlauch gewechselt und dann das hier!
Die Kassette ist einfach abgefallen....ist wohl an der Achse gebrochen?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2015)

Aber hallo, da staunt man schon wenn einem die Teile entgegen kommen.

Spacer konntest testen oder passierte des mit dem Platten zu früh?


----------



## öughm (14. März 2015)

Sorry jetzt mit Bildern, was da passiert?
Muss die Nabe neu, oder ist das "nur" die Achse?

Edit: Das Rad ist kein Jahr alt, wäre ja also ein Garantiefall  
Aber kA ist die Nabe kaputt? Habe sowas noch nie gesehen muss ich sagen!!!


----------



## Luneec (14. März 2015)

habe sowas mal bei einer downhill nabe von hope gesehen, die war aber 7 jahre alt. Es gab kostenlos eien neue achse von hope.

ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das bei dir ist. schreib canyon an und frag die was die machen wollen. ich würde mir aber ein neues hinterrad kaufen, da ich mal mit meinem ein problem hatte und canyon 6 wochen gebraucht hat um ersatz zu schicken. Außerdem schadet ein ersatz laufrad nie.





so einen ersatz achse kriegt ,man für die meisten naben.


----------



## öughm (14. März 2015)

Echt? Kann man diese Achsen einzeln nachkaufen?
Ist halt ne Sun Ringle Nabe an dem Strive.....

Ich weiß Garantie und vor allem jetzt zu Beginn der Saison  das richtig kacke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (14. März 2015)

Ja finde aber nur die 12 x 135 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...Black-Flag-Charger-ADD-Expert-ab-2011-p37403/

habe in keinem shop die 142 mm gefunden. kann aber auch sein das einfach nur die endkappen anders sind.
die ist jetzt nicht all zu teuer kannst die ja mal einfach bestellen, die alte ausbauen und abgleichen ob die nicht viellecht auch passt. Wenns nicht passt kannst du die ja einfach zurück schicken. wenns passt würde ich nach einem jahr auch gleich neue lager kaufen.


----------



## öughm (14. März 2015)

Ähm was brauche ich denn fuer Maße?
Ist die Marke egal von welcher die Achse ist?


----------



## Luneec (14. März 2015)

du brauchst ne 142mm x 12 mm. und es muss ne orginal achse sein, da jede marke unterschiedliche  innereine hat. Oder kennst einen dreher der dir die kaputte nachdrehen kann.

bei anderen naben muss man einfach nur die endkappen tauschen um von einem standard zum andren zu wechseln. deshalb wie gesagt de achse kaufen, alte ausbauen und miteinander vergleichen und hoffen, dass die passt.  
während dessen schon mal canyon anschreiben und einen garantie fall aufzumachen.


----------



## öughm (14. März 2015)

Das ist aber NICHT die Steckachse die gebrochen ist ne, die Steckachse ist völlig in Ordnung!
Das was gebrochen ist, ist quasi die Verschraubung zwischen Kassette und Nabe, so wie ich das sehe 

Ich kann auch noch ganz normal Fahren, kA wie lange die schon gebrochen ist.....

Welche Nabe ist da eig genau verbaut? Steht ja nur Sun Ringle drauf


----------



## Luneec (14. März 2015)

Ich glaube die produzieren inzwischen ihre eigenen naben.


----------



## Boardi05 (15. März 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Das ist aber NICHT die Steckachse die gebrochen ist ne, die Steckachse ist völlig in Ordnung!
> Das was gebrochen ist, ist quasi die Verschraubung zwischen Kassette und Nabe, so wie ich das sehe
> 
> Ich kann auch noch ganz normal Fahren, kA wie lange die schon gebrochen ist.....
> ...



Gebrochen ist die Achse in der Nabe. Da musste guggn obs da ersatz gibt, die verlinkte 135mm könnte richtig sein, wenn SunRingle die 142mm mit adapter macht.


----------



## öughm (15. März 2015)

Ich habe heute die Nabe geöffnet und die Achse ausgebaut....nun habe ich diese mal gemessen und komme ziemlich genau auf 120mm Länge es sei denn, da ist einiges an Material verloren gegangen beim Bruch 
Inkl. den Endkappen komme ich tatsächlich auf 142mm!

Welche Achse soll ich denn nun bestellen? Bin etwas verwirrt.....


----------



## Boardi05 (15. März 2015)

Ich würd die verlinkte 135mm nehmen. Wenn die ankommt einfach auspacken, endkappen dran und wenn die hinten reinpasst (in den Rahmen), dann in die Nabe einbauen, falls nicht, verpacken und zurückgeben.


----------



## öughm (15. März 2015)

Aber das sind 15mm mehr als bei meiner aktuellen....etwas komisch  
Sicher werde die 135mm bestellen, bleibt mir ja auch nix anderes übrig


----------



## öughm (15. März 2015)

Kurze Frage:
Bei dem Link von Bike-Components steht ja nur die Achse sei geeignet fuer die Sunringle Charger Expert....

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen Charger Comp und Charger Expert??
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...Black-Flag-Charger-ADD-Expert-ab-2011-p37403/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (15. März 2015)

ich glaube nicht das da ein unterschied ist. das bild sieht deiner achse auch recht ähnlich und du kannst sie ja noch immer zurück schicken.


----------



## öughm (15. März 2015)

So habe die Achse bestellt..

Achja noch was zu dem verbauten Spacer, wiege 82Kg und fahre mit 160psi, muss sagen merke NULL Unterschied zum vorherigen Zustand!
Dämpfer ist immer noch direkt am Anschlag!

Durchschlagen = Gummiring durchgerutscht oder ganz am Ende?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. März 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> So habe die Achse bestellt..
> 
> Achja noch was zu dem verbauten Spacer, wiege 82Kg und fahre mit 160psi, muss sagen merke NULL Unterschied zum vorherigen Zustand!
> Dämpfer ist immer noch direkt am Anschlag!
> ...



Durchgerutsch ist normalerweise Durchschlag.

Lomisch aber dassde keinen unterschied kennst.


----------



## rico09 (15. März 2015)

*@öughm*
Das mit der Achse ist mir auch passiert. Jedoch stimmt deine Bestellung hab genau die selbe gekauft falls du irgendwelche bedenken hast. Bin aber gespannt ob die länger hält als die vorherige. Ist meiner Meinung nach ein klein wenig besser von der Qualität her, als die alte Achse.


----------



## öughm (16. März 2015)

@rico09
Super das hört sich doch mal gut an mit der Achse!!!
Hast du die neue schon eingebaut?


Will jetzt keine Dämpfer Diskussion starten aber glaube Canyon meinte damals zu mir "grober Richtwert fuer den Dämpfer Körpergewicht x2 und dann + 20 psi" ....

Also dann hab ich KEIN Durchschlag  sondern nur den Federweg ausgenutzt


----------



## Luneec (16. März 2015)

ALSO die formel kommt für mich in etwa (+ 20) hin aber nur mit großem spacer. ohne spacer haben damals 275 nicht gereicht  und ich fahre gerade 190psi


----------



## öughm (16. März 2015)

interessant wäre dann noch dein Gewicht bzw. auch der Float CTD Dämpfer?


----------



## Boardi05 (16. März 2015)

Ich hatte im FloatCTD (war ein Factory Kashima) den größten Spacer verbaut, 20% SAG, 150-160PSI, 65-68kg fahrfertig. Bei sprüngen ging der Gummiring bis auf 1-2mm vor Ende, fuhr sich damit echt gut.

Mit dem FloatX hab ich ca die gleichen Einstellungen, auch größten Spacer, fahr nun n bissl weniger Sag, da ich mit den Clicks doch n bissl höher springe und agressiver fahre, da gehts dann hinten ab und zu doch recht schnell durch den Federweg.


----------



## Luneec (16. März 2015)

Ich wiege etwa 80 kg mit ausrüstung. Ich fahre den großen spacer mit 190 psi im non-kashima CTD. Hätte aber gerne etwas mehr compressions Dämpfung sowhol im decened modus als auch im climb modus. In anstiegen sackt mir der Dämpfer noch immer etwas zu viel weg kann mir aber momentan nicht wirklich leisten den custom tunen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (16. März 2015)

Dann sollte ich wohl den Druck mal etwas erhöhen  Wiege auf jeden Fall etwas mehr und fahr halt zur Zeit mit etwa 160psi rum...erhöhe dann mal auf 180 bzw. 190 sobald die Achse geliefert wurde


----------



## rico09 (16. März 2015)

joa läuft


----------



## Thunderrun (17. März 2015)

Servus nochmal,

wie ist der Umwerfer hinten an der Adapterplatte befestigt. Umwerfer besorgt - Schrauben waren nicht dabei. Brauche ich da die Befestigungsschrauben von Shimano wie hier : http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-schrauben-fuer-tretlagerblech-67143

Wenn ja - das soll halten?


----------



## Luneec (17. März 2015)

Ja das scheinen die richtigen schrauben zu sein, brauchst dann nurnoch eine passende mutter für hintendrauf.
Und ja es hat bei mir 1 jahr gehalten ohne ein bisschen zu verrutschen


----------



## Thunderrun (17. März 2015)

Top! Ich danke Dir.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. März 2015)

Hab heute meine neuen Pedale aus England bekommen. 
Danke noch mal für den Tipp Boardi. Die Dinger machen echt einen top Eindruck und der Preis war ja unschlagbar! 














Jetzt kann der Übergangsmist in die Tonne 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (17. März 2015)

Die dinger schaun echt super aus, werd mir wohl n paar als ersatz bstellen, falls die Clicks mal sterben.


----------



## Thunderrun (17. März 2015)

Servus,

schwirrt hier irgendwo ein Bild rum von der Zugführung unter dem Tretlager?

Hab ja hier noch nicht viel geschrieben aber Ihr seit wirklich Top mit Antworten auf Fragen und schneller Hilfe.


----------



## Luneec (17. März 2015)

Also der außen zug sollte vom linken schlalthebel in das rechte loch im Unterrorhr gehen. du aknnst das loch aufbohren une einen durchgehenden außenhülle verlegen oder nur den  innezug verlegen. Von ausgang am unterrohr nder im bild umkreist ist. von dort un einem kurzen bogen unterm tretlanger herum nach oben in die kleine runde halterung am schwingarm.

in dieser halterung edet der zug in diesem kelein schwarzen teil von dort geht der innenzug hoch zum umwerfer. wie der zughier durch den umwerfer verlegt . falls du dir nicht sicher bist guck im shimano handbuch nach.


----------



## Thunderrun (17. März 2015)

Ja genau das wollte ich wissen. Wusste noch nichts mit dem Plastikteil an zu fangen.


----------



## Thunderrun (17. März 2015)

Mach einen kompletten Neuaufbau und verpflanze Teile aus meinem alten Bike. Da passt aber nicht alles. 

Die Schaltgruppe macht mir auch noch Sorgen. Will eine SLX Gruppe 3 x 9 umpflanzen - Kurbel auf zwei Blätter mit Bash umgebaut. Umwerfer nehm ich aber den 2 x 10 Fd M 785. Wollte trotzdem die alten Schalthebel und 9 Fach Kasette weiternehmen. Passt das ? Shimano meint ja, dass man bestimmte Kombis nicht nehmen kann. Ist aber vielleicht auch nur Marketing, um komplett um zurüsten.


----------



## Luneec (18. März 2015)

das sollte passen, kann sein das es etwas schwerer ist es genau einzustellen aber grundsätzlich spricht beim richtigen schlathebel nichts dagengen und selbst mit nem 3fach hebel geht das noch.

aber ich würde empfehlen auf 10fach zu wechslen falls das budget es erlaubt. das verbesserte ketten management der neuen schaddow plus schaltwerke ist einfach unglaublich. ein schlichtes deore schaltwer mit 10fach kasette und kette plus zee schalthebel kosten bei bike components 100 euro und die sind es echt wert besonders wenn die alte kette/kassette ersetzt werden müssen. ist aber nur meine persöhnliche meineung.


----------



## PR-Music (21. März 2015)

OK, Bremsen sind dran: vorne 203mm, hinten 200mm (danke für die Hilfen), so kann ich den LRS auch an meinem Enduro Evo nutzen. Muss schon sagen, ist ne echt gute Geo, fährt bergab fast so gut wie meine Speci Enduro Evo, ist aber mindestens doppelt so gut bergauf. Mittlerweile auch mit einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze (nicht abgebildet). Müsste ein 2011er Rahmen sein?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. März 2015)

Sieht das stark aus!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (21. März 2015)

Ja ist ein 2011er Rahmen. Hast n tollen Aufbau, 160er oder 170er Gabel?


----------



## PR-Music (21. März 2015)

Danke, ist eine 170mm. Find sie richtig gut. Kommen noch orangene decals auf die gabel, dämpfer und rahmen und dann ist es perfekt. Optik ging vors gewicht, daher ganze 14.26kg, was ja noch in ordnung ist wie ich finde. Ist echt verspielt, denoch klebt dss ding beim schnellen fahrten am boden und wird nicht unruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (21. März 2015)

Is schon mal leichter als meins... 

Das Bike is schon sehr gut und genau das verspielte machts einfach besonders.


----------



## Tintin33 (22. März 2015)

Hallo.weiß zufällig jmd die genaue Bezeichnung fur nen X9 Umwerfer? Will die XT Schaltung rauswerfen.Müsste ein direct mount pull sein.Aber bei SRam gibts da mehrere.


----------



## Tintin33 (22. März 2015)

Ach so ja.Es handelt sich um ein Strive 2011.


----------



## Luneec (22. März 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Sram/X9-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount-2-10-fach-Auslaufmodell-p27224/

der müsste in der lowpull genau passen, aber du musst auch die platte wechslen an der du den umwerfer befestigst. Allerdings funktionieren shimano umwerfer meines wissens auch mit sram shiftern aber nur der umwerfer.

UNd noch eine frage. Warum willst du eine XT mit X9 ersetzen? ist für mich ein downgrade?


----------



## Boardi05 (22. März 2015)

*Vorher*













*Nachher*
















Gabel folgt dann wenn die vom Service zurück ist.


----------



## Tintin33 (22. März 2015)

Naja.hab mein Cockpit umgebaut.Ist jetzt ein 40er Renthal Duo mit nem 740er Lenker mit 10mm rise verbaut.Hab jetzt das Problem das die XT Shifter zu dick sind . Beim Volleinschlag hauen die ans Oberrohr.
X9 ist genug Platz.


----------



## Luneec (22. März 2015)

war bei mir auch so aber es waren halt die bremsheleb die gestört haben. habe dann einfach ein stück von einem alten schlauch drum gewichelt und klebeband drum. hält schützt beide teile und ist günstig optisch nicht der hammer aber mir geht bei meinem rad un leistung


----------



## Shredschreck (22. März 2015)




----------



## Luneec (23. März 2015)

Hat wer von euch auch die charger laufräder?

ich sollte meins mal nachzentrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (24. März 2015)

Ui das sieht übel aus...
Davor hab ich bei meinen auch Angst dass das irgendwann passiert...


----------



## Boardi05 (24. März 2015)

Des is einfach brutal was mit den Sunringle passiert...


----------



## Luneec (24. März 2015)

Habe gestern nacht spontan den rest der speichen rausgenommen, die felge auf den boden gelegt und sie war nahezu perfekt gerade. alle speichen sind ganz nur aus der nabe gerissen. die nabe hat aber 2 aufhängungen für jede speich habe den einfach komplett neu eingespeicht aber die anderen Speichenaufhängungen genommen. Es schein zu funktionieren, habe es beim händler abgegeben zum nachzentrieren mal gucken was draus wird. 

habe aber trotzdem ein neues gekauft, glaube nicht das ich dem rad beim nächsten rennen noch traue.


----------



## Phileason (24. März 2015)

Wegen Umbau auf 1x10 und dem dadurch wegfallenden Shifter für den Umwerfer will ich den Remote-Hebel an meinem 2013er Strive nach links an die frei werdende Stelle am Lenker versetzen. Bin mir allerdings mit der Anlenkung bzw. der Führung der Leitung nicht ganz schlüssig. Da der Rahmen auf der rechten Seite keine Kableführung hat müsste ich mit einer Führung zum aufkleben arbeiten da es ja auch kein Kabel mehr vom Umwerfer gibt die ich verbinden könnte. Gefällt mir allerdings nicht so gut und wäre nur eine Notlösung. Hat jemand ne gute Idee oder vielleicht sogar ein paar Bilder wie ich die Remote-Leitung am besten verlegen könnte?!


----------



## Luneec (24. März 2015)

versuche das doch einfach am kabel für die hintere bremse entlang zu verlegen?

*ich habe an den rechten hebel andersherum an der linken siete montiert. bedint sich immer noch gut aber hat den hebel schon mehrfach bei stürtzen beschützt.


----------



## Phileason (24. März 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 372245 versuche das doch einfach am kabel für die hintere bremse entlang zu verlegen?
> 
> *ich habe an den rechten hebel andersherum an der linken siete montiert. bedint sich immer noch gut aber hat den hebel schon mehrfach bei stürtzen beschützt.



Super, genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Hatte die Befürchtung dass das Kabel so am Rahmen schleift, aber bei dir sieht das echt gut aus. So werd ichs auch machen!! Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintin33 (24. März 2015)

@luneec.Hab heut x9 Shifter bekommen.Mit Matchmaker probeweise rangebaut.Jetzt  is genug Platz.


----------



## Luneec (24. März 2015)

@Phileason auf die art schleift das kabel weniger als sonst, habe keine einzige scheuerstelle auch ohne rahmenaufkleber.

@Tintin33 benutzt du den x9 shifter mit dem xt umwerfer?


----------



## Tintin33 (24. März 2015)

Nee das funzt net.Hab mir die Trigger besorgt um zu testen.Da das aber passt werd ich noch ein X9 Schaltwerk dranbauen.


----------



## Luneec (24. März 2015)

schade war ein versuch wert aber gut zu wissen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. März 2015)

Moin, mir ist gestern auf der Tour meine Kette gerissen.. Kann ich da eigentlich 1-2 Glieder einfach raus nehmen oder wird die Kette dann zu kurz? 
Wenn eine neue, welche ist zu empfehlen bei 2x10 XT Antrieb? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## snbd84 (29. März 2015)

Als mir meine Kette gerissen ist, hab ich mir einfach nochmal die Original verbaute KMC X10 Kette besorgt. Kannst dir aber auch einfach eine 10fach XT Kette drauf machen, falls du mit der KMC Kette unzufrieden warst.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Moin, mir ist gestern auf der Tour meine Kette gerissen.. Kann ich da eigentlich 1-2 Glieder einfach raus nehmen oder wird die Kette dann zu kurz?
> Wenn eine neue, welche ist zu empfehlen bei 2x10 XT Antrieb?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Kettenschloss? zu viele glieder würd ich nicht rausnehmen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. März 2015)

Kettenschloss hat meine. Hab gerade noch mal geguckt. Es ist wirklich nur ein Glied gerissen. Das Gegenstück ist top in Ordnung. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (29. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Kettenschloss hat meine. Hab gerade noch mal geguckt. Es ist wirklich nur ein Glied gerissen. Das Gegenstück ist top in Ordnung.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Meinte nicht ob die eine hat, wenn ein großes glied grissen ist, einfach mit nem zweiten kettenschloss ersetzten.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. März 2015)

Achse. Das ist auch eine Idee. Werd ich mal machen. Aber ich besorg mir trotzdem eine neue und halte die dann für den Notfall auf 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (29. März 2015)

Normalerweise nimmt man maximal soviel Kettenglieder raus, dass das Schaltwerk maximal gespannt ist (mit unterem Ausleger fast waagerecht nach vorne liegt) wenn man Kettenblatt - Ritzel - groß - groß schaltet. Da man so in der Praxis nicht schaltet oder fährt, dürfte man sogar weiter kürzen, sofern man sich sicher ist, dass man auch nie versehentlich so schaltet. Dann würde es einem nämlich das Schaltwerk zerlegen...


----------



## Luneec (29. März 2015)

eine kette ist dann zu kurz wenn kette um die beiden größten blätter gelegt keine 2 gliede überlappen






da der strive hinterbau nicht keine sehr stark wachsendekettenstrebe hat passt das gut.

übrigens wenn du die kette nicht schärg laufen lässt, also groß groß kann man die kette auch kürzer fahren muss aber dann auf diie ketten linie achten


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (31. März 2015)

Hab mal ne Frage! Beim Einbau meines volumenspacers in meinen CTD hab ich ausversehen den dämpferkörper beim öffnen über den Kolben gezogen, wobei ein lautes niederdruck ploppen zu hören war. Beim Zusammenbau hatte ich einen enormen Gegendruck bis ich die


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (31. März 2015)

Druckkammer wieder zudrehen könnte! Habe ich jetzt einen benötigten Unterdruck versehentlich entweichen lassen? Die Endprogression ist wie gewünscht höher allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das das ctd fast keine Wirkung mehr hat! Mache ich mir umsonst Sorgen?


----------



## Luneec (31. März 2015)

also das was du da hast entweiche lassen war die luft in der negativ feder. wenn du die kammer weider richtig zu hast kannst den dämpfer wieder aufpumpen. dann ein paar mal durch dne federweg drücken sprich einfach aufs rad und ein par mal hüpfen. dann sollte sich der druck wieder ausgleichen. 

das mit dem ctd hatte ich jetzt schon mehrfach 2 mal eingeschickt und jedesmal war ein ventiel kaputt. ist jetzt wieder so aber ich habe keien bock mehr drauf also lasse ich den einfach so. musst du wissen, sonst gibts nichts als den einzuschicken


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (31. März 2015)

Ok Super! Danke dir für die zügige Antwort! Nö bleibt so! Ich blas Fox nix mehr in den hintern! Der is gut so und wird gefahren bis er platt is


----------



## Luneec (31. März 2015)

Meine einstellung und wenn der das zeitliche segnet kommt ein monach plus debonair rein.

ps fox hat mir den 2 mal komplett neu aufgebaut, ich habe nur die versandkosten ~15 euro pro service gezahlt


----------



## waldi28 (31. März 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> Meine einstellung und wenn der das zeitliche segnet kommt ein monach plus debonair rein.
> 
> ps fox hat mir den 2 mal komplett neu aufgebaut, ich habe nur die versandkosten ~15 euro pro service gezahlt


Aber keinen normalen debonair. Die Luftkammer ist viel zu groß.
Schau mal hier nach:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive-2013-welchen-daempfer.691748/page-8#post-12238801

Da ist schon jemand unglücklich geworden. Wenn schon debonair, dann musst du die Luftkammer tauschen, sonst funktioniert er nicht mit dem Hinterbau vom Strive.


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (31. März 2015)

Frage mich immernoch warum kein ccdnb air online passen soll? Das muss dich gegen? Ansonsten gibt's n marzocchi 530 Src2rden großvolumigen piggibscks vertraue ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivolorenz218 (31. März 2015)

Sry für die Schreibfehler!


----------



## Luneec (1. April 2015)

ich bin mir verdamt sicher da die kammer nach unten gerichtet zu groß ist und nach oben kann man nicht an die einstellungs hebel kommen


----------



## Boardi05 (1. April 2015)

Von CaneCreek passt nix rein, werder der Inline noch der DoubleBarel (wurde schon probiert). Der MonarchPlus Debbonair hat ne zu große Luftkammer, da muss Hand angelegt werden, ansonsten rauscht der wie nix durch den Federweg.

Coil geht auch nur mit Abänderungen des unteren Tellers.


----------



## öughm (1. April 2015)

@ivolozenz218:
Hast du den größten Spacer drin? Hast du den zufällig vorher gemessen?
Hab mir ja einen selber konstruiert und ausdrucken lassen, aber so einen richtigen Unterschied merke ich iwie nicht.....


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (1. April 2015)

Ich hab den Spacer selber auf der Drehbank aus massivalu gedreht! Mit den Maßen von dem Bild das hier überall rumschwirrt! Is unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! 
Und wenn man den inline mit dem federkörper nach oben und mit den einstellrädern nach unten hinten? Da müsste doch genug Platz sein! Aber ich bin auch schärfer auf den marzocchi!


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (1. April 2015)

@Boardi05 kannst du mir sagen wer das probiert hat? In dem Thread steh meines Wissens nix davon!(ja ich hab ihn gelesen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (1. April 2015)

Ivolorenz218 schrieb:


> @Boardi05 kannst du mir sagen wer das probiert hat? In dem Thread steh meines Wissens nix davon!(ja ich hab ihn gelesen!)



In dem Thread oder im Vorgängerthread, oder im Thread Welcher Dämpfer fürs Strive. Irgndwo is n Bild vom Inline der probiert wurde, der passt unten nicht rein.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. April 2015)

Ivolorenz218 schrieb:


> @Boardi05 kannst du mir sagen wer das probiert hat? In dem Thread steh meines Wissens nix davon!(ja ich hab ihn gelesen!)



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/12346418/


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (1. April 2015)

Auf Dennis versucht er ihn meiner Ansicht nach auch falsch herum aber er wird schon alle Möglichkeiten versucht haben! Danke dir!


----------



## Boardi05 (1. April 2015)

Gabel is nun zurück von Fox, mal guggn ob ich heut noch ne probefahrt schaff. Garagentest war schon mal sehr positiv, aufkleber auch mal gleich gwechselt


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (2. April 2015)

Servus! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem bos vipr im Strive? Was ist mit dem nadellager wie bekomme ich das getauscht? Und passt das überhaupt in den vipr?


----------



## Thunderrun (2. April 2015)

So,

also der Bau geht so langsam voran aber die Canyon Kontruktion stellt mich immer wieder vor Probleme. 

Hanänge grad an Kurbe / Umwerferkram. Bashguard von Shaman musste leider runter, war für 36 - 39 T und das ist der Umwerfer schon drangestoßen. Jetzt aber folgendes : Umwerfer muss auf der Platte untere Postion - laut Anleitung gibts höhen Einsetllung für 40 T und 38 T !?! Fahre 36 so wie das Strive ja auch ausgeliefert wird. Bei der Umwerfermontage auf die Platte bekomme ich die eine Seite runter, wo das Metallplättchen mit der ausparung drin ist - kein Problem. Ziehe ich die andere Seite runter stößt dort aber der Umwerfer bereits an die Platte, dass auf dem kleinen Ritzel vorne der Umwerfer noch zu hoch ist!?!? Oder bin ich zu doof.


----------



## Thunderrun (2. April 2015)

Sorry für die ganzen Fehler , hab Ölhände


----------



## Jan_1968 (2. April 2015)

@Thunderrun 
...eigenartig. Das Problem erkenne ich, aber den Fehler sehe ich nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall müsstest Du von der E66-11 Platte oben die Kante abflexen...
Auf Anhieb kann ich mir nur denken, dass Umwerfer Typ oder E66-11 für dein Modell falsch sein muss (?).

Vielleicht kann ich später bei mir nochmal nachschauen, wie das aussieht.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Jan_1968 (2. April 2015)

Umwerfer Typ:


----------



## Luneec (2. April 2015)

Also ich würde sagen drehe mal die einstell schraube für den unteren anschlag etwas rein bis der umwerfer ganz ranpasst. dann baust u die kkurbel an und versuchst die einzustenllen das die sauber schaltet. wenn ja sehe ich da kein problem, wenn nein nusst du weiter tüfteln, evtl flexen oder feilen. sind ja keine teile die laust aufnehmen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (2. April 2015)

habe mir gerade meinen angeguckt uind der käfig sieht tatsächlich anders aus.
 
erstens sind bei mir meieln platz und zweitens guck dir mal die ausstanzungen für das innere leit blech an. die sind etwas anders geformt.

wo hast du den umwerfer her, kann es sein das dir jemand einen dreifach umwerfer angedreht hat?


----------



## Thunderrun (2. April 2015)

Hi,

ich habe auch schon gesehen, dass der Umwerfer bei manchen anders aussieht, vor allem der untere Teil, den an der Platte liegt. - ist defintiv XT Fd M 785 E für Etype, war in Originalverpackung und das steht auf dem Ding auch drauf.  Auch die Platte ist die korrekte, hatte ja extra auch Canyon angeschrieben. Das kann doch gar nicht sein!

Hier nochmal Bilder - da ist kein Platz, um den auf der einen Seite auf die untere Ebene zu Schrauben. Heisst linke Seite ist unten, rechte aber quasi auf der oberen, bzw ein bissi unten.  Von der Seite sieht man den Minispalt. Das mit den Stellschrauben probiere ich, denke aber nicht, dass es sich damit löst. Wenn ich den runter setze klemmt sich die Platte quasi hinter den Käfig.

 Klar das was Wegflexen würde gehen, aber kann doch alles nicht sein. ???


----------



## Jan_1968 (2. April 2015)

@Luneec
Wie er über die Einstellschraube das Problem lösen soll...naja. Sein Umwerfer hat unten eindeutig zuviel "Fleisch", sollte mein Foto schon besagt haben. Bei mir ist original ein XT FD-M 785 Dualpull dran.


----------



## Luneec (2. April 2015)

ja das mit der schraube wäre nur ein versuch.

der den ich dran hatte war ein FD-M780 also etwas älter, aber auch schlanker.

entweder du versuchst einen 780 zu bekommen, flext was weg, versuchst den in der 38 zahn einstellung oder rüstest auf ein kettenblatt vorne um 
der 780 sollte gebraucht gut zu kriegen sein, da viele auf 1x10 umgerüstet haben.


----------



## Luneec (2. April 2015)

habe kurz im bikemarkt geguckt es ghibt dutzende neuwertige zu guten preisen


----------



## Thunderrun (2. April 2015)

Ja hab ich auch gesehen - aber das ist doch ein 3 fach Umwerfer. Würde mit Anschlagsbegrenzung auch gehen. Ich guck mal ob ältere fd m 785 finde, die anders aussehen.


----------



## Jan_1968 (2. April 2015)

Ob zwei- oder dreifach Umwerfer ist egal, das reguliert ja der Trigger und Anschlagschraube am Umwerfer. Allerdings haben alle Umwerfer zuviel "Fleisch" unten, die ich überall finde, egal ob FD-M 780 oder 785 oder SLX oder oder...


----------



## Shredschreck (3. April 2015)

Mein neuster Zuwachs:


----------



## Boardi05 (3. April 2015)

Schaut super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (3. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> *Vorher*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach nur geil die Aufkleber, werde ich mir auch auf jedenfall bestellen für den Dämpfer vom CF 9.0 Team


----------



## Shredschreck (3. April 2015)

THX!


----------



## Boardi05 (3. April 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil die Aufkleber, werde ich mir auch auf jedenfall bestellen für den Dämpfer vom CF 9.0 Team



So schauts nun aus, weitere Bilder werden folgen


----------



## Der_Graue (5. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> So schauts nun aus, weitere Bilder werden folgen



Wieviel schneller bist du mit den neuen Decals???


----------



## Boardi05 (5. April 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Wieviel schneller bist du mit den neuen Decals???



N paar kmh sind schon drinnen


----------



## Der_Graue (5. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> N paar kmh sind schon drinnen



Ich wußte es, super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivolorenz218 (7. April 2015)

Nabend.. Hab ein Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Ich hab heute meine neue gabel bekommen. Und konnte es natürlich nicht abwarten zum radladen zu gehen um den Konus montieren zu lassen, und hab mir eingebildet das das auch ohne geht!!
Also hab ich ihn von Hand aufgeschoben und dann montiert und der Plan war das sich der Konus durch anziehen des ahead setzt! Leider ist nun die lagerschale im Steuerrohr etwa 3mm nach innen gezogen worden.. Nun kann ich die gabel nichtmehr montieren! Kann man die lagerschale mit nem Ziehwerkzeug wieder rausholen?? 
Bitte um Hilfe!!!


----------



## Jan_1968 (7. April 2015)

Meistens geht bei so einer Aktion eher die Ahead Kappe kaputt. Weshalb soll das Lager wieder raus? 3mm versenkt dürfte doch normal sein? Hast Du denn den richtigen Konus auf die Gabel unten geschoben?


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (7. April 2015)

Bis jetzt noch nicht.. Wollte morgen zum radladen. Bilde mir aber ein das das vor der Aktion nicht so war! Wie tief ist er bei dir drin?


----------



## Boardi05 (7. April 2015)

Ivolorenz218 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nicht.. Wollte morgen zum radladen. Bilde mir aber ein das das vor der Aktion nicht so war! Wie tief ist er bei dir drin?



Lagerschale meinste das Lager das unten am Steuerrohr drinnen ist? Der blaue "ring"? Der ist gut 2-4mm versenkt.


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (7. April 2015)

Wir müssten das gleiche meinen! Quasi das Gegenstück zum gabelkonus! Ok das beruhigt mich schonmal! Ich lass dann morgen den Konus montieren und Berichte! Hoffe es war nur Panikmache! Fotos folgen natürlich auchnoch..


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (7. April 2015)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Boardi05 (7. April 2015)

Ivolorenz218 schrieb:


> Wir müssten das gleiche meinen! Quasi das Gegenstück zum gabelkonus! Ok das beruhigt mich schonmal! Ich lass dann morgen den Konus montieren und Berichte! Hoffe es war nur Panikmache! Fotos folgen natürlich auchnoch..



Sollten das selbe meinen. Wie gesagt, da sind 2-4mm. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (8. April 2015)

Soo.. Zum Glück nur Panikmache gewesen! hier wie versprochen die Fotos vom Umbau! Neue gabel und endlich ein gelenkschonendes 40t ritzel!!
Geht Mega gut! Hätte nicht gedacht das ein externes ritzel so akkurat schaltet aber man muss bei den laufgeräuschen nicht ankündigen das man in den ersten geschaltet hat! Alle Rehe haben sich schon versteckt!!
 Aber das macht mir nix! Der geht trotzdem Mega geschmeidig schalten! Ganz klare Empfehlung! und über die gabel brauchen wir nicht zu reden! Compressions kit ist bestellt!


----------



## Der_Graue (8. April 2015)

[QUOTE="Ivolorenz218, endlich ein gelenkschonendes 40t ritzel!!]

Wieso ist ein 40er Ritzel gelenkschonend, weil es sich leicht schalten lässt ???


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (8. April 2015)

Nein... Weil man es bei starken Anstiegen leichter treten kann und nicht so viel Druck auf die gelenkscheiben geben muss, was die Knie schont!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivolorenz218 (8. April 2015)

Es geht ja um einen 1x10 Antrieb sorry! Vergessen zu sagen! Bei zweifach hast du das Problem nicht!


----------



## Luneec (9. April 2015)

was für ein blatt fährst du denn vorne? und hast du die 15 und 17 mit einer 16 ersetzt?


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (9. April 2015)

Vorne wird auch mit hope in 32 gefahren. Ersetzt Wurde die 17..


----------



## Der_Graue (9. April 2015)

Ivolorenz218 schrieb:


> Vorne wird auch mit hope in 32 gefahren. Ersetzt Wurde die 17..



Wo hast du denn da 40er Ritzel gekauft und was für ein Schaltung benutzt du, die mit dem langen Arm?


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (9. April 2015)

Hab ne zee drauf und die gibt's nur mit kurzem Käfig! Allerdings kann es gut sein, dass es mit nem slx oder xt und nem längeren Käfig ruhiger läuft! Das ritzel ist von hibike.


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. April 2015)

@Ivolorenz218 
Welche Gabel ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (9. April 2015)

Ne Lyrik SA 170mm mit fast Suspension kit! 
Und bin grade noch mit dem neuen mc leod dämpfer am liebäugeln!


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (9. April 2015)

Mittlerweile Buch ich fast vollends zufrieden! Bald ist es fertig!


----------



## Luneec (9. April 2015)

warum noch die kettenführung unten dran? mit einem anständigen n/w kettenblatt sollte das völlig überschüssig sein, wenn dann eine obere kettenführung. oder schmeißt du immer noch ketten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivolorenz218 (9. April 2015)

Oben gibt's keine Probleme! Bei "hartem" Einsatz springt die Kette sonst unten runter.. Das hope ist kein n/w kettenblatt! Mit n/w wäre das Problem warsch nicht! Aber die bionicon ist auch zu praktisch zum abmachen! Ich find sie gut auch mit nw Blatt würde ich sie lassen! Super Produkt!


----------



## Luneec (9. April 2015)

ach so hatte einfach ein N/W angenommen das erklärt einiges. als mein n/w neu war hatte ich auch noch die ketten führung. habe sie jetzt seid 2 monaten weggelassen und nur eine kette verloren und das beim strutz.
wie macht sich das zee schaltwerk so? irgendwelche vorteile gegenüber von SLX oder XT?


----------



## Boardi05 (9. April 2015)

Ivolorenz218 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile Buch ich fast vollends zufrieden! Bald ist es fertig!



Schaut richtig gut aus die Kiste.


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (9. April 2015)

Zu Vorteilen kann ich nichts sagen da ich vorher sram gefahren bin. Aber ich gehe davon is das es mit xt od slx etwas ruhiger läuft, da die käfiglänge mit dem zee enorm ausgereizt ist. 

Danke boardi...


----------



## ollinist (10. April 2015)

Hab meins jetzt mal aufgebrezelt für die neue Season





Mit neuen Hope Tech3 E4 Stoppern


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (10. April 2015)

Schmückt der Gerät enorm! bist du zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollinist (11. April 2015)

Total. 100x besser als die elendigen Trail7, die orginal dran gebaut waren


----------



## PR-Music (11. April 2015)

ollinist schrieb:


> Hab meins jetzt mal aufgebrezelt für die neue Season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei mir gibts beim biken keine off saison, die geht von 1.Jan bis 31.Dez


----------



## Schoppaaa (12. April 2015)

Hi Leute,
Wollte mir für mein 2011er Strive mit Elixir 5 Bremsen mal ein paar anständige Bremsen besorgen und hab mich für die Zee entschieden. Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht ob und welchen Adapter ich da brauche.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Außerdem knackt mein Hinterbau und ich Frage mich langsam ob die Lager noch in Ordnung sind. Wie kann ich feststellen ob die hinüber sind oder nicht?

Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## Luneec (12. April 2015)

zu den zees, die sollten auch auf den original adaptern passen. versuche die einfach mal dran zu bauen.

wegen dem hinterbau: als erstes kannst du versuchen den dämpfer oben aus der aufnahme nehemen und dann den hinterbau ein paar mal durch den federweg laufen lassen, dann spührst du ob irgendetwas grob läuft oder harkt. wenn es grob läuft kannst du entweder versuchen die kaputten lager zu identifizieren oder einmal alle tauschen. Wie alt ist das rad?

meine waren nach 10 monaten hin, ich fahre aber bei jedem wetter in schottischem matsch der alles zermahlt.


----------



## Micha382 (12. April 2015)

Hab letzte Woche erst umgebaut von Avid auf Shimano und die Zee passt mit den normalen Adaptern wo die Avid drauf war sofern du die Scheiben nicht wechselst.


----------



## Schoppaaa (12. April 2015)

OK schonmal danke euch beiden,
Die Lager sind noch die ersten, also von Dezember 2011
Ich fahre das Rad aber nur bei mäßigem Matsch 
Ok werde das mal probieren, muss nur schauen wie ich den Dämpfer raus bekomme, der Inbus is rund gedreht, aber da lässt sich schon was machen


----------



## Luneec (12. April 2015)

klingt jetzt vieleicht etwas doof aber bei machen rundgedrehten inbus schrauben lässt sich of noch ein torx bit reindrücken und die schraube einmal lösen, danach aber bitte nicht mehr verwenden da die schraube beim nächsten festdrehen irreperabel beschädigt wird. Wenn die lager von 2011 sind kannst du davon ausgehen das die selbst bei der besten pflege das die hinüber sind.


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (12. April 2015)

Ansonsten ist die beste Lösung mit nem drehmel eine Kerbe reinflexen und mit nem schlitzschraubenzieher rausdrehen! auch dann würde ich aber ne neue Schraube eindrehen!


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (12. April 2015)

Und der torx bleibt Heil!


----------



## Luneec (13. April 2015)

als ob ein guter stahl torx sich von einer alu schraube beeindrucken lässt 
wenn ja ist es ein billiger bit.

Hatte mal eine bei der hat das alles nichts mehr gebracht, da der kopf abbrach. Habe dann ein loch reingebohrt, ein gewinde reingeschnitten und eine sechkant schraube mit extrem festen loctite eingeklebt. dann hat die sich endlich rausdrehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivolorenz218 (13. April 2015)

Schon klar..Hab selber einen Proxxon Satz! war nur als allgemeine Warnung gemeint nicht das hinterher einer weint!


----------



## öughm (13. April 2015)

Guten Morgen,

nachdem ich jetzt mittlerweile den 3 Platten innerhalb von 14 Tagen am HR hatte überlege ich doch wirklich stark auf tubeless umzusteigen.
Habe die Sun Ringle Charger Comp drin (Strive 7.0 2014), die sind doch tubeless oder?

Kann mir jemand vlt mal ganz kurz sagen, was ich dafür alles brauche? Den Rest würde ich mir dann selber zusammensuchen bzw mich da einlesen....danke schon mal!


----------



## Boardi05 (13. April 2015)

Normalerweise Felgenband Tubelesventil und Milch.


----------



## Luneec (13. April 2015)

hatte das selbe charger laufrad vorne ohne probleme hinten habe ich mir bei der ersten ausfahrt sofort den reifen von der felge gerollt, und das bei mehr druck als ich normalerweise in den flow ex felgen fahre.

zum ümrüsten brauchst du nur das stans notubes felgenband in 25mm breite und einen alten presta schlauch mit herausnehmbarem ventil. das ventiel schneidest du dann einfach aus dem schlauch raus und hast ein billiges tubeless ventiel. denn nur noch das klebeband sauber einkleben aber darauf achten, dass die feleg auch wirklich sauber ist. dann den mantel mit schlauch auf die felge und auf recht hohen druck aufpumpen, dass sich der reifen in die felge setzt. dann wieder luft raus und der reifen sollte dann fest auf der felge sitzen. vorsichtig nur eine seite aus dem felgenhorn drücken und den schlauch rausholen. dann das ventiel einsetzen und gut festschrauben. Die lose seite wieder auf die felge ziehen und darauf achten,dass die andere seit im horn bleibt. dann bleibt nurnoch pumpen wie sau, hat bei mir aber bis jetzt immer mit einer einfachen standpumpe geklapt. wenn der reifen sich dann aufgebläht hat wieder gut auf druck bringen (4 bar) oder bis ein knall zu hören ist wenn der reifen anständig sitzt. dann wieder luft ablassen, ventil kern rausschrauben und das tubeless mittel einfüllen. Könnte man auch früher machen aber ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass es so am wenigsten dreck gibt.

gefahren werden kann der reifen dann bis etwa 18 psi oder 1,2 bar vorne und mind 2 bar hinten (springt bei den chargern sonst von der felge)


----------



## öughm (14. April 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.

Ich dachte nur der Vorteil von tubeless wäre man könne mit weniger Druck fahren. Die Angabe von ~ 2 Bar hinten ist ja mal mindestens identisch mit meinen aktuellen Werten mit normalem Schlauch


----------



## Boardi05 (14. April 2015)

Ich fahr auf den Mavic Tubeless und den DT-Swiss mit Schlauch den selben Druck. 
Wieso ich bei den Mavic keinen Schlauch drin hab kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, hab vor nem Jahr mal die Milch kauft und den Schlauch rausgenommen.


----------



## Luneec (14. April 2015)

die 2 bar sind auch nur auf den charger felgen wiel ich da aus irgendeinem grund ständig den reifen von der felge geholt habe aber ich fahre jetzt seid fast einem jahr die stans flow Ex felgen. da kann der druck so niedrig sein bis felge ständig durchschlägt aber der reifen bleibt drauf. 

und wenn ich vorne 1,2 bar fahre kommt mir das zu schwammig vor. Bevorzuge 1,5 bar. 

Mit dem druck musst du einfach selbst probieren der reifen ist auch nur bei harten flachen kurven auf extrem griffigen boden runter. kann sien das bei deinem fahrstiel und boden bedingungen absolut kein problem ist.


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (14. April 2015)

Also Freunde ihr müsst mir helfen!! Ich flippe aus! Hab jetzt seit einer Woche meinen neuen Dämpfer Zuhause und niemand in ganz HD kann mir das sch.. Nadellager aus oder einpressen!! Kann doch nicht so das Problem sein oder! Hat das schonmal jemand von euch gemacht? Jetzt ist so geiles Wetter und ich kann nicht heizten!!! möchte ihn ungern zu Canyon schicken!!


----------



## Nesium (14. April 2015)

Ich habe für das die "Pocket Press E89-11" bei Canyon gekauft. Damit gehts ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (14. April 2015)

Hab auch die Pocket Pres, damit gehts super easy, hab schon 2-3 mal das Nadellager aus und eingepresst.


----------



## snbd84 (14. April 2015)

Nabend Leute,
Ich möchte auch meine Avid Elixir 7 Trail gegen eine ordentliche Shimano Bremse tauschen. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, welche Shimano es werden soll, Die XT , Zee, oder doch die Saint. Habe vor kurzem in einem Test gelesen, dass an der XT die dosierbarkeit nicht so perfekt sein soll, wie bei der Saint. Einziger Minuspunkt an der Saint ist meiner meinung nach das Gewicht . Und die Zee soll ja noch schwerer als die Saint sein. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir mal eure erfahrungsberichte schreiben.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. April 2015)

snbd84 schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> Ich möchte auch meine Avid Elixir 7 Trail gegen eine ordentliche Shimano Bremse tauschen. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, welche Shimano es werden soll, Die XT , Zee, oder doch die Saint. Habe vor kurzem in einem Test gelesen, dass an der XT die dosierbarkeit nicht so perfekt sein soll, wie bei der Saint. Einziger Minuspunkt an der Saint ist meiner meinung nach das Gewicht . Und die Zee soll ja noch schwerer als die Saint sein. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir mal eure erfahrungsberichte schreiben.



Zee und Saint sind an sich gleich, hatte beide und die paar gramm mehr machens nimmer aus. Die XT ist ne super Bremse und auch perfekt dosierbar (bin ich über 3 Monate gefahren).


----------



## Micha382 (14. April 2015)

Ivolorenz218 schrieb:


> Also Freunde ihr müsst mir helfen!! Ich flippe aus! Hab jetzt seit einer Woche meinen neuen Dämpfer Zuhause und niemand in ganz HD kann mir das sch.. Nadellager aus oder einpressen!! Kann doch nicht so das Problem sein oder! Hat das schonmal jemand von euch gemacht? Jetzt ist so geiles Wetter und ich kann nicht heizten!!! möchte ihn ungern zu Canyon schicken!!



Ich hab das im Januar auch gemacht. Du brauchst aber die Pocket Press dazu, sonst ist das eher unmöglich ;-)
Komme am Samstag sogar nach HD und könnte sie mitbringen.


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (15. April 2015)

Uuuhhäääää... Das wäre ja Monster! Würd dich auf ein käffchen in einer Lokalität deiner Wahl einladen! und alles mitbringen! Wenn dir das Recht ist!?

Ich hab die XT seit nem halben Jahr mit Saint Hebeln!! Lässt sich super dosieren super einstellen sieht besser aus und ist leichter!!


----------



## Luneec (18. April 2015)

so will jetzt auch mal wieder shimano testen, obwhol meine letzten xt bremsen echt entäuschend waren. habe mir jetzt einen satz zees bestellt.

mal gucken wie die sich gegegn die trail 7 schlagen, da ich nie wirklich probleme mit dennen hatte nur mir fehlt etwas die maximale bremskraft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PR-Music (18. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Schaut super aus!


sieht gut aus. Die Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer sind original?


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (18. April 2015)

Was war denn mit deinen XT und von wann waren sie? Die 2014 sind abgesehen vom Mega klobigen Bremshebel mega gut! Mit nem Saint Bremshebel die perfekte Kombi aus Gewicht und Performance. Meiner Meinung nach Wirst bestimmt Spaß mit der zee haben!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. April 2015)

Das mit dem Glied aus der Kette nehmen und wieder zusammensetzen hat nicht wiklich gut geklappt. Hatte heute wieder an fast der selben Stelle nen Kettenbruch...
Hab das teil dann voer lauter Wut erst mal in die Pampa geschmissen (Kurz darauf natürlich wieder gesucht, gefunden und in die nächste Tonne entsorgt. Wollte gerade die neue montieren. Dabei viel mir auf, dass ich Held ja die alte hätte aufheben sollen damit ich seh wie lang die neue sein muss...

Kann mir vielleicht jemand die länge der Kette verraten? Ist ein 2x10 XT Antrieb.


----------



## Luneec (19. April 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> eine kette ist dann zu kurz wenn kette um die beiden größten blätter gelegt keine 2 gliede überlappen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. April 2015)

Ahh ok. Dann Versuch ich das mal. Danke 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BastiEnduro (19. April 2015)

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/StriveAL_M23_14.pdf
Welche Bauteile muss man bestellen um die Lager zu wechseln? Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. April 2015)

ist bei den XT Ketten eigentlich immer eine Niete dabei? Mal stehts im Netz dabei und mal nicht..


----------



## Boardi05 (19. April 2015)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/StriveAL_M23_14.pdf
> Welche Bauteile muss man bestellen um die Lager zu wechseln? Jemand Erfahrungen?



- 4x Lager A1028851 für je € 11,50
- 1x Lager A1030307 für € 11,90
- 1x Lager A1030308 für € 10,90
- 2x Lager A1029862 für je € 4,95


----------



## Luneec (19. April 2015)

ja bei canyon kosten die das aber wenn du einen lokalen händler hast kriegst du die viel billiger weil das auch nur norm lager sind
4x	  61802 V-2RS 
2x	  7902 VRD
1x	  61903 VRS
1x	  61902 VRS

die kannst du in vielen mechaniker läden kaaufen oder online bestellen

manchmal kriegst du die kompletten sets auch bei ebay


----------



## Luneec (19. April 2015)

das teuerste werden aber anständige lager pressen, falls du keine hast. beim auspressen kannst du etwas gröber sein aber beim einpressen ist vorsicht geboten, das nur außen druck ausgeübt wird sonst kannst du dir das auch sparen. kannst auch den rahmen alleine außeinander nehmen lager auspressen und dann mit den neuen zum händler gehen und die nur einpressen lassen. hält die kosten niedrig aber qualität hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dp00212 (22. April 2015)

Das teure Stans Felgenband kannst du dir auch schenken & stattdessen 25mm breites Gorilla Tape reintun. Kostet 1.50 die Rolle. Hab damit schon 2 Räder schottendicht bekommen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Der_Graue (23. April 2015)

dp00212 schrieb:


> Das teure Stans Felgenband kannst du dir auch schenken & stattdessen 25mm breites Gorilla Tape reintun. Kostet 1.50 die Rolle. Hab damit schon 2 Räder schottendicht bekommen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Gorilla Tape, habe ich noch nie gehört (schick mal einen Link)
habe immer das Wahnsinnstape von Tesa 4289 genommen, so gut wie unkaputtbar


----------



## Der_Graue (23. April 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> das teuerste werden aber anständige lager pressen, falls du keine hast. beim auspressen kannst du etwas gröber sein aber beim einpressen ist vorsicht geboten, das nur außen druck ausgeübt wird sonst kannst du dir das auch sparen. kannst auch den rahmen alleine außeinander nehmen lager auspressen und dann mit den neuen zum händler gehen und die nur einpressen lassen. hält die kosten niedrig aber qualität hoch.



Beim Lager auspressen muss du genauso vorsichtig sein wie beim einpressen!
Wenn der Lagersitz vom Rad im A... ist hats du ein wirkliches Problem.
Wenn du keinen Plan hast, lass dir besser vom Fachmann helfen.


----------



## Luneec (23. April 2015)

mit nicht vorsictig sein meine ich das man beim auspressen auch ruhig auf den inneren ring des lagers drücken kann. beim einpressen muss man das unbedingt vermeiden


----------



## Jan_1968 (23. April 2015)

...nur dass man nun unbedingt ein Ein- Auspresswerkzeug verwenden sollte/müsste, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das funktioniert in den meisten Fällen mit passenden Gewindestangen, Unterlegscheiben, passenden Nüssen aus dem Knarrenkasten bei korrekter Vorgehensweise nicht schlechter.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. April 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> ...nur dass man nun unbedingt ein Ein- Auspresswerkzeug verwenden sollte/müsste, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das funktioniert in den meisten Fällen mit passenden Gewindestangen, Unterlegscheiben, passenden Nüssen aus dem Knarrenkasten bei korrekter Vorgehensweise nicht schlechter.



Habs auch so gemacht, ging ohne probleme.


----------



## dp00212 (23. April 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Gorilla Tape, habe ich noch nie gehört (schick mal einen Link)
> habe immer das Wahnsinnstape von Tesa 4289 genommen, so gut wie unkaputtbar



 Gorilla Tape ist bloß Gewebe Tape so wie Gaffa Tape. Ist in UK ziemlich günstig. Sehe aber deutlich teurer in GER. Bin sicher, jedes andere Gewebe Band geht genauso. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evilernie (24. April 2015)

bei mir sind die Nadellager auch gestern für den neuen Fox Float X Dämpfer gekommen. 

Nun stehe ich da, das Pocket kommt aber erst Ende Mai. So lange warten???

wie kann ich das Nadellager ohne reinbekommen? Sollte man doch noch die 4 lagen Wochen warten?

Bei dem Brief von Canyon waren 2 Simmerringe dabei, 2 Platsikringe, eine Hülse und das Nadellager...

Wie geht man da vor?

Macht man erst die Buche rein oder erst alles in die Buchse? Wenn erst alles in die Buche, verstehe ich nicht, warum das einzel ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. April 2015)

Evilernie schrieb:


> bei mir sind die Nadellager auch gestern für den neuen Fox Float X Dämpfer gekommen.
> 
> Nun stehe ich da, das Pocket kommt aber erst Ende Mai. So lange warten???
> 
> ...



Ich würd warten







Ich hab damals das Nadellager 74 ind die Hülse 75 gepresst und dann in den Dämpfer rein, danach die DDichtungen 73 rein und am ende die zwei Ausenkappen 76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilernie (24. April 2015)

okay, dann erstmals wieder der alte Dämpfer rein.


----------



## Micha382 (24. April 2015)

Wo kommst du denn her?
Hab die Pocket Press da liegen, aber ohne bist du relativ aufgeschmissen, hat Ivo auch gemerkt.


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (24. April 2015)

Micha ist der Pocket press Dealer! ich würde auch warten! Oder dich mit Micha treffen wenn er nett ist und Zeit hat! gibt's das überhaupt noch? Hab auf der Canyon Seite nur das fürs neue strive gefunden!?


----------



## Evilernie (24. April 2015)

laut Hotline kommt das jetzt Ende Mai, habe ich telefonisch bestellt und hoffe es ist auch das richtige :-O


----------



## Evilernie (24. April 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wo kommst du denn her?



Hamm / Westf.


----------



## Evilernie (24. April 2015)

Laut Rechnung wird es dieses:

A1024676 Pure Cycle pocket press for needle bearing set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiEnduro (28. April 2015)

Ich werde mein Strive besser zuschicken zu Canyon, da die hinteren zwei Lager ausgebrochen sind


----------



## Boardi05 (28. April 2015)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Strive besser zuschicken zu Canyon, da die hinteren zwei Lager ausgebrochen sind



Um die hinteren Lager (die oberhalb der Steckachse) rauszubekommen muss man zuerst den "Segerring" rausnehmen

So n Ring steckt drin, hatte ich auch nicht gleich bemerkt


----------



## Der_Graue (28. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Um die hinteren Lager (die oberhalb der Steckachse) rauszubekommen muss man zuerst den "Segerring" rausnehmen
> 
> So n Ring steckt drin, hatte ich auch nicht gleich bemerkt



Nix Seegerring, ist ein Sicherungsring


----------



## Boardi05 (28. April 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Nix Seegerring, ist ein Sicherungsring



Sorry, Sicherrungsring passt besser, stimmt.

Interessant ist, dass der in keiner Explosionszeichnung zu sehen ist. Ich wär fast verzweifelt weil die zwei Lager nicht raus wollten, bis ich diesen Sicherungsring gesehen hab, dann gings wie von alleine.


----------



## hackel schorsch (28. April 2015)

Hallo an alle!!
Habe das strive aus 2014 und irgendetwas knackt in der abgelichteten Gegend des bikes. Da das untere der drei Lager rostig aussieht, möchte ich es als erstes tauschen.
Welches Lager ist das und wo kann ich es nachbestellen?
Benötige ich spezialwerkzeug dafür?

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Gruß Alex


----------



## Boardi05 (28. April 2015)

hackel schorsch schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!!
> Habe das strive aus 2014 und irgendetwas knackt in der abgelichteten Gegend des bikes. Da das untere der drei Lager rostig aussieht, möchte ich es als erstes tauschen.
> Welches Lager ist das und wo kann ich es nachbestellen?
> Benötige ich spezialwerkzeug dafür?
> ...




Unten is "kein" Lager drinnen, des is n Bolzen, im Dämpferauge ist dann ein Lager.

Sehr wahrscheinlich isses das linke, des macht meistens Probleme.

Schau dir mal auf der Canyonhompage unter Service Explosionszeichnungen die Zeichnung des Strives an.


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (28. April 2015)

Viel Spaß! Ist eine vollnadelige 1010 10-14-10 nadelhülse! Brauchst die Pocket press von Canyon zum aus und einpressen! Was rostig aussieht ist nur die Nadelwelle das ist aber nur äußerlich! Und beides kostet dich n 10er.. Werkzeug ca30 leider können die meinesten fachwerkstätten es nicht tauschen( meine Erfahrung!)


----------



## Thunderrun (28. April 2015)

Hey,

Erstmal dickes dankeschön an diejenigen, die mir einige seiten vorher geholfen haben mit meinen problemchen beim eigenaufbau. Top jungs 

Das gute stück ist nun fertig und alles läuft rund.


----------



## Jan_1968 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine reine Frage aus Interesse, also kein "Problem": Bei meinem Strive 2013 ist original ein XT Antrieb verbaut 2x10, also 22/36 zu 11/36. Nun habe ich mir mal irgendwo von einem Datenblatt abgeschrieben, dass ich das Schaltwerk RD-M786 SGS Shadow Plus habe. Soweit so gut. Nun wollte ich das Schaltwerk tauschen, habe mir eben das Schaltwerk bestellt, und stelle fest, dass bei mir original ein GS Schaltwerk (also kurzer Arm) verbaut ist. Rechnerisch wäre von der Kapazität das SGS das richtige Schaltwerk. 
Was wurde bei Euch -original- verbaut?
Das GS hat gemessen Schaltrolle von Mitte zu Mitte etwa 7,8cm, und das SGS ungefähr 10cm (habe ich nicht genau gemessen).

Gruß Jan

PS: Wie gesagt, das ist keine "Problemfrage". Ich werde weiter ein GS fahren - der Bereich zwischen Umschlingung und Kettenspannung muss halt nur penibel eingestellt werden.


----------



## öughm (6. Mai 2015)

http://issuu.com/canyon_bicycles

guck da doch mal nach welches Schaltwerk verbaut ist bei dir....hat Boardi glaube irgendwann mal gepostet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (6. Mai 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mal eine reine Frage aus Interesse, also kein "Problem": Bei meinem Strive 2013 ist original ein XT Antrieb verbaut 2x10, also 22/36 zu 11/36. Nun habe ich mir mal irgendwo von einem Datenblatt abgeschrieben, dass ich das Schaltwerk RD-M786 SGS Shadow Plus habe. Soweit so gut. Nun wollte ich das Schaltwerk tauschen, habe mir eben das Schaltwerk bestellt, und stelle fest, dass bei mir original ein GS Schaltwerk (also kurzer Arm) verbaut ist. Rechnerisch wäre von der Kapazität das SGS das richtige Schaltwerk.
> Was wurde bei Euch -original- verbaut?
> Das GS hat gemessen Schaltrolle von Mitte zu Mitte etwa 7,8cm, und das SGS ungefähr 10cm (habe ich nicht genau gemessen).
> ...



Mein XTR ist ein GS, aber nachgemessen hab ich jetzt nie.

Schau nach ob man es im Katalog findet, link hat der @öughm schon gepostet.


----------



## Jan_1968 (6. Mai 2015)

Ha! Cooler Link... im Katalog 2014 ist es drinnen, und ich habe einen Schreibfehler in meinen eigenen Unterlagen produziert: Original wird ein GS Schaltwerk verbaut, also ist alles so richtig!


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Mai 2015)

Sind ganz fein die Kataloge, den Link hat mir mal Canyon Italia gegeben.


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (6. Mai 2015)

Hätte mal eine Frage an die Aktiven hier! Hab meine Esel ja schon ein zwei mal gepostet. Nun muss ich ihn nach umfangreichem Umbau leider verkaufen. Kann mir jemand sagen was man ohne Emotionen dafür verlangen kann!? Laufräder sind ca halbes Jahr alt, Drivetrain XT/Hope 1x10 32 11/40 ist neu genauso XT Saint bremskombi, ventidiscscheiben200mm neuer mcleod Dämpfer, neuwertige Lyrik von 2014 mico und neues rf Atlas Cockpit mit 35mm Overdrive inkl Vorbau.
Danke für Vorschläge! Rahmen hat ein zwei gebrsuchsspuhren! Alle Lager Spielfrei!


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (6. Mai 2015)

Achja.. Saint teigiger und xterm Kette und zee schaltwerk sind auch neu!


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (6. Mai 2015)

Eieiei! Saint Trigger xtr Kette und zee schaltwerk ist auch neu!


----------



## öughm (6. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich würde gerne mit meinem Strive zur Täglich zur Arbeit fahren und brauche jetzt neue (schmalere Reifen), oder einen günstigen Laufradsatz für die Stadt.

Wie gesagt wichtig ist hierbei ein geringer Rollwiderstand, wie schmal kann ich mit dem Reifen gehen auf der SunRingle Charger Felge? Was ist da fahrbar? 

Oder lieber in einen kompletten Satz investieren? Wenn ja, irgendwelche Tips?


----------



## Luneec (6. Mai 2015)

bin eine zeit lang auf nem ginat trance schwalbe kojaks gefahren. in 2,0 sau schnell und griffig solange es keinen matsch gibt. 
würde aber einen neuen laufradsatz dazu empfehlen, da das ständige wecheln einem dann boch aufden geist geht. dazu hatte ich damals mavic crossrides. haben ihren job getan aber ich wieß nicht ob es die auch in 12x142 gibt würde aber schon über die 200 euro plus neue bremsscheiben und kasette. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Mavic/Crossride-Disc-6-Loch-26-Laufrad-p33956/

das hier sind die kojak 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Kojak-Performance-Drahtreifen-Auslaufmodell-p25972/
die sollten auch auf den charger satz passen. 

oder du kaufst dir einen neuen guten satz mit dem du gelände fährst und ziehst die slicks auf charger.


----------



## öughm (7. Mai 2015)

Also 26x2,0 ist noch fahrbar, schmaler sollte man nicht gehen?

Ja, ich denke ich gucke sonst mal nach einem gebrauchten Laufradsatz, wie gesagt nur für die Stadt um schnell ein paar Kilometer zu machen!

EDIT:
Welche Nabenbreite brauche ich vorne? Hinten weiß ichs ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (7. Mai 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Also 26x2,0 ist noch fahrbar, schmaler sollte man nicht gehen?
> 
> Ja, ich denke ich gucke sonst mal nach einem gebrauchten Laufradsatz, wie gesagt nur für die Stadt um schnell ein paar Kilometer zu machen!
> 
> ...


100 oder 110, hängt von deiner Gabel ab


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Mai 2015)

100 bei 15mm Steckachse, 110 bei 20mm


----------



## Luneec (7. Mai 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Also 26x2,0 ist noch fahrbar, schmaler sollte man nicht gehen?


ich habe auf nem 29" laufrad mal cross reifen probiert also 1,35"  breit aber wirklich viel besser rollt das nihct und in 2,0 haben die auch noch deftig pannenschutz und geben etwas mehr komfort und jenach stadt bleibt man auch nicht in straßenbehn gleisen stecken

wegen der Gabel: auf dem bild sieht die stark nach einer 34 er fox aus und die gibt es meines wissens nur in 15x100


----------



## öughm (7. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, vielen Dank!

Weil auf 2,4 bzw 2,5 rollt es sich auf Asphalt schon etwas anstrengend....


----------



## Sadem (7. Mai 2015)

Das bike is ja auch ned für die Stadt gedacht... Wenn ich sowas lese


----------



## Luneec (8. Mai 2015)

ja ich glaube das ist hier jedem bewusst, aber manche können sich nur ein rad leisten oder haben nur platz für eins. 

bei der anfrage ging es nur um das erweitern des spektrums des strives nicht die umwandlung in ein rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Mai 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Weil auf 2,4 bzw 2,5 rollt es sich auf Asphalt schon etwas anstrengend....



Ich habe auch häufiger Anfahrten von 10-15km auf Asphalt, ehe es ins Gelände geht. Bei den Maxxis habe ich immer das Gefühl gehabt, da ist Doppelklebeband drauf. Habe die jetzt gegen Hans Dampf in 2,35 getauscht und die Rollen viel besser. Die Maxxis kommen gelegentlich drauf, wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin.


----------



## walter021 (8. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Luneec (8. Mai 2015)

ich habe von der standard DHF /ardent kombination auf magic mary/ rock razor gewechselt. rollt besser aber der verschleiß ist enorm.

grip auf den marys ist gut aber bei den rock razors wird e secht riskant im schlamm. sobald es steil wird haben die 0 grip im bremsen. aber der rollwiederstand macht das etwas wett. überlege aber für die EWS in Schottland doch einen anderen hinterreifen zu nehmen. ist recht schlammig da :/

habt ihr irgendwelche erfahrung, ich mochte den ardent recht gerne aber weiß nicht ob es nicht einen besseren hinterreifen gibt?


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Mai 2015)

Auf den Mavic

DHF/Ardent: die ersten zwei Wochen wars richtig schlimm, total rutschig, danach guter Grip, Ardent hatte aber probleme mit durchschlägen, rollwiederstand war richtig extrem.

MagicMary/HansDampf: sehr zufrieden, deutlich weniger rollwiederstand als Maxxis und grip war leicht besser, auch im Schnee echt klasse

MM/RockRazor: erst zwei Ausfahrten, grip an sich fast gleich wie mit HansDampf, deutlich weniger grip beim bremsen, rollwiederstand aber extrem verbessert.

Auf den DT-Swiss

MuddyMarry/FatAlbert: gute kombi obwohl der FatAlbert BJ2012 ist, für den Bikepark bzw. den Tagen wo richtig viel bergab gfahren wird, super

MuddyMarry/DHF: die combi bin ich nur einmal gfahren im Park, war richtig alles durchgeweicht und in der zweiten tageshälfte hats geregnet, grip war extrem gut

Des sind meine Erfahrungen.

An sich wird es bei mir wohl MagicMary / HansDampf-RockRazor bleiben.


----------



## MitschundCo (8. Mai 2015)

Sadem schrieb:


> Das bike is ja auch ned für die Stadt gedacht... Wenn ich sowas lese


Leben und leben lassen


----------



## Sadem (8. Mai 2015)

Ja habt ja recht. Aber für 200eur laufräder + 70 eur für reifen, bekommt man ein tolles Stadtrat mit dem man 1a auf Asphalt fahren kann. Und man spart sich das nervige Radwechseln.


----------



## Luneec (8. Mai 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> MuddyMarry/DHF: die combi bin ich nur einmal gfahren im Park, war richtig alles durchgeweicht und in der zweiten tageshälfte hats geregnet, grip war extrem gut


die idee mit dem DHf hinten finde ich gut habe ja noch den alten/halb abgefahrenen DHF aber befürchte nur das der für die EWS etwas zu schlecht rollt, da das etwa 240 km mit 6000 hm wenn man das training die 3 tage vorher mitrechnet. 

aber ich werde das mal für ein paar tage versuchen wie sich das fährt

@Sadem

200 euro für ersatz laufräder, die immer nützlich sein können und dann 25 euro für reifen klingt nicht so schlimm. außerdem macht ein schnell rollendes mtb auch sau spass


----------



## öughm (8. Mai 2015)

Danke das ihr euch alle so Gedanken macht 

Keine Sorge ich habe eine Stadtschlampe, allerdings nervt es mich mittlerweile extrem bei jeder kleinen Bodenwelle hier in Köln fast vom rad bzw über den Lenker zu fliegen....daher meine Überlegung aufs Strive auszuweichen mit anderen Laufrädern!

Wer mal so ein Fahrwerk gewöhnt ist, stellt sich halt ungern um


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Mai 2015)

Sadem schrieb:


> Ja habt ja recht. Aber für 200eur laufräder + 70 eur für reifen, bekommt man ein tolles Stadtrat mit dem man 1a auf Asphalt fahren kann. Und man spart sich das nervige Radwechseln.



Für 270 Euro bekommst du nur Mist als Rad!


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Für 270 Euro bekommst du nur Mist als Rad!


deswegen eher gebraucht schauen bei dieser summe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (9. Mai 2015)

Ja genau! Neu hätte ich eh nicht empfohlen aber gebraucht bekommt man da schon gute Sachen wenn man ein wenig schaut. Ich hätte auch Angst um mein geliebtes Strive alleine in der großen Stadt wo es sich nicht auskennt


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Mai 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Für 270 Euro bekommst du nur Mist als Rad!



DT-Swiss, 1900er Serie, glaub M1900 gibts für ca. 200-230€, Mistdinger würd ich die nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Luneec (9. Mai 2015)

ne glaube er meinte ein komplettes city rad für 270.

aber wirklich gut sind die M1900 auch nicht aber für den preis sind sie gut


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Mai 2015)

Achso, sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Mai 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Achso, sorry, mein Fehler.


Ich verzeih dir


----------



## Nouse2112 (10. Mai 2015)

Frage was ist das beim strive für ne Aufnahme hinter dem tretlager? Iscg5 passt ja nicht


----------



## Luneec (10. Mai 2015)

ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber meins ist mit einem adapter gekommen für eine IScg 5 auf nahme. sollte eigentlich bei allen dabei sein.


----------



## Nouse2112 (10. Mai 2015)

Wann hast du das gekauft muss ich mal schauen meins hab ich ja 2012 gekauft muss ich nochmal schauen


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Mai 2015)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Frage was ist das beim strive für ne Aufnahme hinter dem tretlager? Iscg5 passt ja nicht



Ist ein canyon eigenprodukt, entspricht leider keinem iscg standart

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (10. Mai 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber meins ist mit einem adapter gekommen für eine IScg 5 auf nahme. sollte eigentlich bei allen dabei sein.Anhang anzeigen 385303



Nee, das ist der Adapter für ne Hammerschmidt Tretkurbel.


----------



## Nouse2112 (10. Mai 2015)

Hab vorne auf einfach umgebaut und wollt jetzt halt noch ne Kettenführung dran schrauben


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (10. Mai 2015)

Servus, also ich fahre ne cguide von bionicon! Kostet n Viertel von ner guten kefü wiegt n Viertel. Und bis jetzt hatte ich noch keinen Abwurf! Und das ohne n/w kettenblatt! Klare Empfehlung von mir! 
Vllt hilft dir das ja!
LG


----------



## Nouse2112 (10. Mai 2015)

Ja die hat ich auch dran brauch aber eine für den oberen Teil


----------



## Luneec (10. Mai 2015)

ja aber eine hammerschmidt wird ja auch auf eine iscg aufnahme montiert also sollte dieser adapter auch dem standart entsprechen, das einzige was vlt nicht 100% stimmt ist die kettenlinie aber das kann dann mit unterlegscheiben eingestellt werden


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Mai 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> ja aber eine hammerschmidt wird ja auch auf eine iscg aufnahme montiert also sollte dieser adapter auch dem standart entsprechen, das einzige was vlt nicht 100% stimmt ist die kettenlinie aber das kann dann mit unterlegscheiben eingestellt werden



Die Platte is ja dazu da, um von Canyon Standart auf ISCG zu kommen, ob dann auch ne KeFü platz hat wenn man den Adapter montiert, bezweilfe ich mal.

Der Adapter liegt aber seit 2012 bei allen Rädern bei, außer die mit hammerschmidt, da is der verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (10. Mai 2015)

kommt auf einen versuch an habe leider keine kettenführung mehr um das selbst zu testen.
aber ich denke mal schon, da man so oder so unterleg scheiben unter die canyon eigene kettenführung machen muss und die platte hat auch ausfräsungen an den stellen, sprich die sitzt schon recht flach am rahmen


----------



## Nouse2112 (10. Mai 2015)

Ich find die Platte gerade net dann würde ich das testen muss Moin nochmal genau schauen


----------



## nothing (11. Mai 2015)

Jo,
welche ISCG hat denn das Strive AL 9.0 (2013)?
03 oder 05? Und wenn wir grad dabei sind...wieviel Zähne (32/40 oder 32/36 oder 36/40)?

Sorry mein Bike steht grad bei der Freundin, und ich komm die nächsten tage nicht hin 

Danke!


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2015)

nothing schrieb:


> Jo,
> welche ISCG hat denn das Strive AL 9.0 (2013)?
> 03 oder 05? Und wenn wir grad dabei sind...wieviel Zähne (32/40 oder 32/36 oder 36/40)?
> 
> ...



Einen Canyon eigenen Standart, der enstpricht keinem ISCG, weder 03 noch 05.

Zähne is unterschiedlich, 2013 hatten alle 22/36 bis auf das 9.0SL, da sinds 24/36, Kassetten hingegen alles 11-36.


----------



## nothing (11. Mai 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Einen Canyon eigenen Standart, der enstpricht keinem ISCG, weder 03 noch 05.
> 
> Zähne is unterschiedlich, 2013 hatten alle 22/36 bis auf das 9.0SL, da sinds 24/36, Kassetten hingegen alles 11-36.



Einen Canyon eigenen Standart???? oh oh.......ok dann muss ich doch nachher kurz zur Freundin  
Danke!!! 
Bei mir ist die Führungsrolle kaputt....und da die über 2 Wochen LZ hat...wollt ich gleich ne komplett neue Kettenführung bestellen


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (11. Mai 2015)

Die Originale? Kannst meine haben!


----------



## Nouse2112 (11. Mai 2015)

Wein du sie nicht mehr brauchst muss Moin nochmal im Keller schauen müsst ja eigentlich auch noch da sein... Hoffentlich passt das dann auch


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (11. Mai 2015)

Ich dachte an die kefü aber die adapterplazte hab ich auch noch.


----------



## doc_snyder (16. Mai 2015)

Servus, hat jemand aus dem Raum Saarland/Pfalz die Canyon Pocketpress für das Nadellager?
Würd sie gern ausleihen (oder kaufen) für nen Dämpferwechsel.


----------



## noclipser (23. Mai 2015)

Moin,
bin gerade dabei mir ein Strive aufzubauen. Dazu habe ich 2 Fragen:

1. Wozu ist dieses "wie auch immer es heißen mag" (Öffnung?) am Hinterbau?? (siehe Foto)



2. Hat von euch schonmal jemand versucht die Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen zu legen? Normal sind die ja nur für Bowdenzüge, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Ist das mit der Bremsleitung möglich z.B. mittels Löcher aufbohren?

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (23. Mai 2015)

Da ist normalerweise ein schwarzes Platikteil mit einer dicken und einer dünnen Öffnung drin und ist die Umlenkung für den Umwerfer. Dazu gehört auch noch eine Art Aufsatz/Einfädelhilfe/Zugführung die auf den Schaltzug kommt und dann in der dicken Öffnung "einrastet" und aus der dünnen kommt dann nur noch der Schaltzug. 

Ich hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich, ich habe mein Rad leider nicht mehr, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand anders mal ein Foto machen, dann sollte es klar sein.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Mai 2015)

Einige der Löcher sind damit das Wasser aus dem Rahmen kommt


----------



## jonalisa (23. Mai 2015)

Lass die Bremsleitungen außen.
Ich habe ein Rad mit intern verlegten Bremsleitungen und empfinde es als keine gute Lösung.
Jedes Mal, wenn du an der Bremse was zu richten hast und sie dafür entfernen möchtest, musst du die Olive (da sie nicht durch die Öffnungen im Rahmen passt) wegschneiden , was sehr schnell zu einer kurzen Bremsleitung führen kann.
...und an Bremsen gibt es immer was zu tun...


----------



## öughm (25. Mai 2015)

Klemmung für den Lenker 31,8mm oder?


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (25. Mai 2015)

Wenn der Vorbau noch original ist dann ja!


----------



## öughm (26. Mai 2015)

Habe gestern beim Putzen bemerkt, dass meine rechte Kurbelschraube komplett locker war. Ich konnte sie mit der Hand herausdrehen....laut Race Face Anleitung gibt es kein vorgeschriebenes Drehmoment, es soll nur "plan" aufliegen nachher!

Der Kurbelarm saß noch komplett auf der Verzahnung, sind also 40-50 NM hier realistisch?


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Habe gestern beim Putzen bemerkt, dass meine rechte Kurbelschraube komplett locker war. Ich konnte sie mit der Hand herausdrehen....laut Race Face Anleitung gibt es kein vorgeschriebenes Drehmoment, es soll nur "plan" aufliegen nachher!
> 
> Der Kurbelarm saß noch komplett auf der Verzahnung, sind also 40-50 NM hier realistisch?



Bei meiner SixC gibts zwei Schrauben bei der Kurbel, eine die mit 40-50NM angezogen wird und die andere hingegen nur handfest. Die zweite brauchts auch nur damit man die Kubel wieder ausnander bringt. 

Hab nun Vorbau und Lenker gewechselt, bin sehr zufrieden und ist auch relativ leicht das ganze


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (26. Mai 2015)

Schönes Cockpit! Oversize ider 31.8? Ich hab's in oversize und bin auch mega zufrieden!


----------



## öughm (26. Mai 2015)

Schönes Cockpit!!!! Habe mir gestern auch endlich mal "zwei" Mal denselben Lenker bestellt, nur in andere Farben 

Äh die rechte Kurbelschraube soll aber doch auch fest sein oder? Will die jetzt nicht festknallen und dann geht die Kurbel nie wieder ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2015)

Bin auf 35mm umgestiegen, Vorbau n bissl kürzer, nun 50mm statt 60mm, Lenker wieder zurück auf 20mm Rise, die 9mm waren einfach zu Flach, Schalthebel streifen nun auch nimmer am Oberrohr. Kash Money bling bling war wirklich schön, aber so richtig stealth gefällt besser und man kanns für zukünftige Bikes verwenden, passt überall drauf. 

Meine Sixc hat zwei Schrauben (wobei, eins ist mehr so ne abdeckkappe). Eine "interne" die zugeknallt wird und eine äußere, die brauchts aber nur als gegenstück, wenn man wieder alles ausnanderbauen will. Da schraubt man di interne auf, durchs rausdrehen kommt die irgendwann an die äußere, die macht gegendruck, durchs weiter aufschrauben der interen flutscht dann der kurbelarm raus.

Hab selber ne weile gebraucht ums zu verstehen....


----------



## öughm (26. Mai 2015)

okay das ist bei mir glaube ich auch so  werds nachher mal festziehen!


----------



## Thunderrun (26. Mai 2015)

Servus,

Frage nochmal an die Technik Gurus. Am Strive AL 9.0 aus 2013 war Original ne e.thirteen TRS Dual Guide dran - aber soweit ich verstanden habe mit anderer Grundplatte, damit es mit dem Umwerfer passt - ist  das korrekt? Kann also besagte Kefü im Teilmarkt kaufen, wenn sie original aus diesem Rad stammt und es passt auch mit dem Umwerfer?

Dank Euch im Voraus.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2015)

Thunderrun schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Frage nochmal an die Technik Gurus. Am Strive AL 9.0 aus 2013 war Original ne e.thirteen TRS Dual Guide dran - aber soweit ich verstanden habe mit anderer Grundplatte, damit es mit dem Umwerfer passt - ist  das korrekt? Kann also besagte Kefü im Teilmarkt kaufen, wenn sie original aus diesem Rad stammt und es passt auch mit dem Umwerfer?
> 
> Dank Euch im Voraus.



Umwerfer kann sein, Hauptgrund ist aber die Aufnahme am Rahmen, die entspricht nem Canyon eigenem Standard, ist kein ISCG, soweit mir bekannt gibts diese KeFü mit der Platte nicht im Einzelhandel.


----------



## Thunderrun (26. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ja das wiess ich, aber wenn jemand eine vom Strive dieses Baujahres verkauft, sollte die doch an die Aufnahme passen.Vom Torque wirds denke auch die gleiche sein.

Wie hier : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/552590-e-thirteen-dual-chain-guide-canyon-strive-2013


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2015)

Thunderrun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja das wiess ich, aber wenn jemand eine vom Strive dieses Baujahres verkauft, sollte die doch an die Aufnahme passen.Vom Torque wirds denke auch die gleiche sein.
> 
> Wie hier : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/552590-e-thirteen-dual-chain-guide-canyon-strive-2013



Die passt ans Bike. Torque bin ich mir nicht sicher, da solls einige geben mit ISCG05, so ganz hab ich da aber nicht den Überblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (27. Mai 2015)

Soo brauche mal eine Entscheidungshilfe, was meint ihr passt besser? 

Das blau ist etwas dunkler leider und das raw etwas heller als der Rahmen


----------



## Darth (27. Mai 2015)

Hatte auch mal nen blauen dran und fands zuviel.  Hab wieder auf nen schwarzen gewechselt...


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Mai 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Soo brauche mal eine Entscheidungshilfe, was meint ihr passt besser?
> 
> Das blau ist etwas dunkler leider und das raw etwas heller als der Rahmen
> Anhang anzeigen 390405 Anhang anzeigen 390406



Schwarz mit blauen ergon griffen, oder raw mit blauen griffen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ivolorenz218 (27. Mai 2015)

Servus, ich würde mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand von euch Interesse an meinem Strive abrahmen von 2013 in S hat! Vllt findet sich ja jemand der es so gut pflegt wie ich und einen zweitrahmen braucht! Oder evtl für sein Weibchen!? Bei Interesse meldet euch! Verkauft wird er ohne Dämpfer! LG


----------



## swoosh999 (27. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## öughm (27. Mai 2015)

Werde beide morgen mal verbauen und dann entscheiden  
so ists schwierig zu beurteilen....


----------



## öughm (28. Mai 2015)

Was meint ihr?
Ich denke ich entscheide mich für den RAW, der blaue gefällt mir nicht in der Kombination......


----------



## Guru (28. Mai 2015)

Ganz klar raw, viel harmonischer.


----------



## Freakrr (28. Mai 2015)

Mir kam als erstes dieser Gedanke:


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Mai 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> Ich denke ich entscheide mich für den RAW, der blaue gefällt mir nicht in der Kombination......
> Anhang anzeigen 390566 Anhang anzeigen 390567



Raw schaut besser aus, auch wenn ich sagen muss, das logo des 35er Atlas gefällt viel besser, aber da musste dann auch vorbau wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (28. Mai 2015)

Hmm ich finde den blauen Lenker besser


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich würde blau nehmen, weil peppiger :-D Aber viel wichtiger ist, was Dir auf den ersten Blick gefallen hat.


----------



## öughm (28. Mai 2015)

Danke für eure Meinungen.
Auf den ersten Blick hatte ich auch blau gesagt  auf den zweiten Blick bzw angebaut dann eher raw .... vor allem aber weil das blau des Lenkers und der A-head kralle ziemlich unterschiedlich sind und fuer mich als Fahrer quasi durchgehend zu sehen sind


----------



## Darth (30. Mai 2015)

Passen beim 2014er strive  (das mit der 270grad bix) eigentlich 27,5 er laufräder in den hinterbau?  Vielleicht hat das ja schon jemand probiert.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Mai 2015)

Darth schrieb:


> Passen beim 2014er strive  (das mit der 270grad bix) eigentlich 27,5 er laufräder in den hinterbau?  Vielleicht hat das ja schon jemand probiert.



Passt, aber dann gehn nur dünne reifen rein und es is auch extrem wenig platz

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth (30. Mai 2015)

Hmm... müsste ich nochmal nachmessen.  Mit dem Rock razor sieht es noch ziemlich luftig aus...


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Mai 2015)

650B, Bild hab ich aus Facebook oder hier ausm Forum


----------



## Darth (30. Mai 2015)

Passt also
Muss trotzdem mal jemanden in meiner nähe suchen der mir kurz sein hinterad leiht
Sicher ist sicher


----------



## grobi59 (30. Mai 2015)

Warum das ganze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (31. Mai 2015)

Hatte eigentlich vor mir nen lrs bauen zu lassen. Im Rahmen der zukunfts Sicherheit kam mir der Gedanke bezüglich 27.5
Aber muss das halt noch mal überdenken. ..


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. Juni 2015)

Hi Striveler,

ich habe gestern mal versucht den hinteren Schaltzug zu wechseln. Ich muss sagen, die Aussenzüge bei meinem alten XC ließen sich einfacher tauschen. Aber für die innenliegenden Züge erstmal: Vielen Dank für den Tipp im Forum bezüglich Faden und Staubsauger: Hat letztendlich funktioniert  Aber: Auf dem Trail habe ich seltenst einen Staubsauger dabei  Ich habe noch irgendwas gelesen von weißen Hülsen die man am alten Zug befestigen kann oder so. Wie sehen die aus? Wie heißen die? Wo bekommt man die her? Und vor allem: Wie funktioniert das?

Vielleicht kann jemand Licht in mein dunkel bringen.

Grüße
Lars


----------



## Freakrr (1. Juni 2015)

Das mit den Hülsen geht ganz gut, wenn man es einmal gemacht hat.
Die sind bei der Lieferung des Rades mit dabei.

Ansonsten kann man die auch nachkaufen. Ich glaube "Liner" nennen die sich.


----------



## doc_snyder (1. Juni 2015)

Ich habe einen alten Drahtkleiderbügel aufgebogen, und am Ende einen kleinen Haken geformt. Damit hab ich den Zug dann von unten aus dem Rohr gefischt. Allerdings scheint der Zug etwas zu klemmen, jedenfalls funktioniert das runtschalten nicht mehr so geschmeidig wie vorher.


----------



## Darth (1. Juni 2015)

Liner heissen die dinger!

Das rausfischen geht auch gut mit ner klemme.

Wenns schwer schaltbar ist haben sich wahrscheinlich die beiden züge im unterrohr miteinander verdreht! Kontrollieren. Passiert schnell.


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. Juni 2015)

Da ich das Bike gebraucht gekauft habe, waren die leider nicht dabei. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Werde mir dann mal Liner besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (1. Juni 2015)

kann man mit dem "Rock Shox Rear Shock Brushing Tool" auch das Nadellager im Strive aus- und einpressen? Oder wird dafür unbedingt die Pocket Press von Canyon gebraucht?


----------



## Natxoman (1. Juni 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> 650B, Bild hab ich aus Facebook oder hier ausm Forum


My question is ...
Note some improvement or no more problem that improvement?


----------



## noclipser (1. Juni 2015)

BAZINGA!


----------



## Luneec (2. Juni 2015)

Das Strive hat die schottische EWS Etappe überlebt auch wenn es einiges an reinigung benötigte und auf Etappe 5 so schlammig wurde, dass die Räder sich nichtmehr drehten 

tolle sache trotzdem das rad


----------



## Darth (2. Juni 2015)

@noclipser sind das 27,5er laufräder?


----------



## Catweazle81 (2. Juni 2015)

@Darth Nope, sind 26". Schau mal hinten den Reifen, Stelle Druckstrebe…


----------



## Darth (3. Juni 2015)

Aj, verstehe


----------



## wilda (4. Juni 2015)

marco976 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 271126
> Anhang anzeigen 271127
> Anhang anzeigen 271128
> Anhang anzeigen 271129
> ...



Is possible to buy this part somewhere?


----------



## hans7 (5. Juni 2015)

Kurze Frage: Die untere Hülse die durch das Dämpferauge geht, muss ich nur rausdrücken? 
So wie es aussieht hat die sich bei mir verkantet und drückt jetzt, bei dem 'Versuch diese rauszupressen, die eine Hälfte der Box auseinander.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juni 2015)

hans7 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Die untere Hülse die durch das Dämpferauge geht, muss ich nur rausdrücken?
> So wie es aussieht hat die sich bei mir verkantet und drückt jetzt, bei dem 'Versuch diese rauszupressen, die eine Hälfte der Box auseinander.



Die Achse ja muss man nur rausdrücken, nachdem man die zwei Schrauben gelöst hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (7. Juni 2015)

Kurze Frage, will mein Cockpit etwas aufräumen und die Schalt und Bremshebel miteinander verbinden.
Aktuell beides Shimano Slx Modell 2014. Die Trigger halt ohne I Spec Aufnahme, passt dieses Set hier als Upgrade auch an die Slx Hebel??
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...befestigungseinheit-sm-sl78-b-88311/wg_id-441


----------



## noclipser (7. Juni 2015)

wilda schrieb:


> Is possible to buy this part somewhere?



Yes you can contact the canyon-team on their hompage. You can try to explain them what parts you need through the explosion-drawing which you can also download on their hp 



Darth schrieb:


> @noclipser sind das 27,5er laufräder?



Ja, sind in der Tat 26"


----------



## Micha382 (7. Juni 2015)

Frage, weiss jemand von euch ob man die 2013 verbaute E-Thirteen Kurbel auf einfach umbauen kann?
Mein XT-Umwerfer macht zur Zeit mächtig Zicken und in dem Zuge bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht ein 30iger Blatt draufmache und einfach fahre in Zukunft.


----------



## wilda (8. Juni 2015)

noclipser schrieb:


> Yes you can contact the canyon-team on their hompage. You can try to explain them what parts you need through the explosion-drawing which you can also download on their hp



As far as I understand, this part is custom made - not canyon official


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich habe 2 Fragen zum Steuersatz Strive Al8.0 BJ 2013. Der untere ist der Cane Creek IS52/40 ? Ist der untere Steuersatz eingepresst, sprich brauch ich Auspress / Einpresswerkzeug oder lässt sich das "so"  - also ohne spezielles Werkzeug - machen ? Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Danke und Gruß aus dem Taunus.


----------



## Luneec (8. Juni 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Frage, weiss jemand von euch ob man die 2013 verbaute E-Thirteen Kurbel auf einfach umbauen kann?
> Mein XT-Umwerfer macht zur Zeit mächtig Zicken und in dem Zuge bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht ein 30iger Blatt draufmache und einfach fahre in Zukunft.


 
meine ist kaputt gegangen und ich habe einfach eine slx kurbel draufgemach. Man muss halt die lagerschalen rausdrehen und shimano hollowtec lager rein aber es funktioniert problem los. wenn du die ethirteen kurbel weiter fahren willst gibt es auch t 30 blätter die man dierect auf die Kurbel setzt sprich ohne spider 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...rect-Mount-4-Arm-1-fach-Auslaufmodell-p39969/


----------



## Luneec (8. Juni 2015)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Fragen zum Steuersatz Strive Al8.0 BJ 2013. Der untere ist der Cane Creek IS52/40 ? Ist der untere Steuersatz eingepresst, sprich brauch ich Auspress / Einpresswerkzeug oder lässt sich das "so"  - also ohne spezielles Werkzeug - machen ? Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.
> 
> Danke und Gruß aus dem Taunus.



das maß kann ich gerade nicht bestätigen aber man sollte zum ein und auspressen das richtige werkzeug verwenden sicher ist sicher. habe den selben steuersatz aber auch schonmal mit einer gewindestange und großen unterleg scheiben eingepresst bekommen. man muss nur sau vorsichtig dabei sein, denn wenn die schief sitzen kann das den rahmen ruinieren, im zweifel ienfach zum händler. 

auspressen sollte einfacher gehen sprich wie ein lager mit vorsichtigen schlägen raus hauen und nur nict verkanten lassen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Juni 2015)

@Luneec : Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich folge mal Deinem Rat und gebe es zum Händler  

Beim Steuersatz habe ich dann selber noch die Antwort gefunden über http://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder 

Gruß und schönen Abend noch


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Juni 2015)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> Ich habe einen alten Drahtkleiderbügel aufgebogen, und am Ende einen kleinen Haken geformt. Damit hab ich den Zug dann von unten aus dem Rohr gefischt. Allerdings scheint der Zug etwas zu klemmen, jedenfalls funktioniert das runtschalten nicht mehr so geschmeidig wie vorher.



Hatte ich auch so gemacht 
Nur, habe ich jetzt eine komplette Aussenhülle, vom Trigger bis zum
Schaltwerk in einem Stück verlegt.
Seitdem läßt sich der Trigger superweich schalten 
Vorher war das Schalten eine einzige Qual


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (9. Juni 2015)

genau das habe ich auch gemacht oben mit einem 4mm bohrer etwas aufgebohrt, keine sorge schadet dem rahmen nicht und ist auch nicht zu sehen. das mit dem schalten ist auch hier viel besser nur muss man mit der öffnung unten vorsichtig sein und irgendwie verschließen das der rahmen im schlamm nicht voll läuft 

Und statt kleiderbügel habe ich ne gebogene speiche genommen. noch etwas dünner und in der werkstatt eh vorhanden


----------



## doc_snyder (11. Juni 2015)

Das verklemmte Schalten hat sich bei mir inzwischen von alleine normalisiert. Das Bike musste nur mal ordentlich durchgerüttelt werden.


----------



## Luneec (11. Juni 2015)

Bei mir war das auch immer glücksache ob das schalten funktionierte selbst mit neuem umwerfer und schalthebel.

Am Ende hatte ich die Schnautze so voll, dass ich einfach auf N/W umgerüstet habe. Und ich muss sagen ich vermisse das kleine Blatt nur sehr selten.


----------



## Thunderrun (11. Juni 2015)

Hi,

Wurde bestimmt schon tausend mal gefragt- sorry.

Ich krampf mich mit ner kettenführung ab. Damit die kette sauber über die rolle läuft komm ich um nen zweiten zwei millimeterspacher auf der antriebseite nicht rum- selbst da muss ich die grundplatte noch etwas abschleifen weil die kette dranstösst auf dem kleinen blatt. Jetzt sagen ja manche zweiter spacer bei 73 mm lager ist nicht gut lager geht kaputt usw. Ist dem so? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da wirklich was kaputtgehen soll. Hab alle spacervarianten hinter der kefü durch und anders geht es nicht, kette liegt sonst schief auf der rolle und hakt beim rückwärtstreten usw.

Danke euch wie immer im voraus.


----------



## Der_Graue (11. Juni 2015)

Thunderrun schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wurde bestimmt schon tausend mal gefragt- sorry.
> 
> ...



Klar kannst du 2 Spacer nehmen, warum soll da das Tretlager kaputt gehen???


----------



## Luneec (11. Juni 2015)

hatte das selbe als ich meine noch hatte, habe alles probiert mit spacern, zusätzliche unterlegscheiben nichts hat geholten bis ich völlig frustriert die rolle abgenommen habe, die metall platte etwas in die benötigte richtung gebogen habe und holla es lief wie am schnürchen.

würde diese lösung aber nur als letzten versuch raten. aber da das ja eine Stahl platte ist lässt die sich ein paar mall hin und her biegen ohne wie alu gleich zu brechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (11. Juni 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Klar kannst du 2 Spacer nehmen, warum soll da das Tretlager kaputt gehen???


 
glaube er meint zwischen lager schale und rahmen. dadurch steckt weniger gewinde im lager und je nach kurbel hersteller ist die achse dann auch zu kurz und lässt sich nicht mher montieren. falls du das wirklich versuchen willst würde ich das nur mit sain lagern empfehlen, da die längere gewinde haben


----------



## Thunderrun (11. Juni 2015)

Ja ich meine Spacer zwischen Lageschale und Rahmen - muss ja einen Sinn haben, warum man bei 73 mm nur einen Spacer nehmen soll. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Innenlager kaputt geht. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann, dass die Verbindungshülse die von der Tretlagerschale nicht ganz in die Schale auf der anderen Seite reingedrückt wird, aber die Hülse hat ohnehin nen grösseren Durchmsesser also so gut wie keine Funktion. Geführt wie die Krubel doch ohnehin nur von den Lager an sich. Ist ne SLX Kurbel und ich hab nach hinten genug Platz um den Kurbelarm draf zu stecken, sehe ich kein Problem. Hoffe ich liege da nicht falsch.


----------



## Luneec (12. Juni 2015)

für ne kurze zeit sollte es keine probleme geben aber wie die schwächere verbindung sich auf die langzeit haltbarkeit auswirkt weiß ich nicht.

Außerdem ändert sich dann der Q-factor deiner kurbel und das rechte pedal ist weiter vom rahemn weg als das linke. hinzu kommt die veränderte kettenlinie die zu schalt problemen führen KANN besonders in den großen ritzeln hinten. 

Versuche einfach mal einnen spacer hinzuzufügen und dann versuche die kurbel zu montieren. guck genau ob das sicherungs plätchen greift sprich das kleine plastik teil zwischen den klemm schrauben. schprich dieses teil http://www.google.de/url?source=img...QyYAEA&usg=AFQjCNEeNsIC2fFzGPZJy8hu185n3oHYuA


----------



## öughm (13. Juni 2015)

Mal eine eher dumme Frage, aber egal 

Der Gummiring der Gabel vorne, darf der ganz oben an der Gabelbrücke sein? Ergo, nutze ich dann erst den gesamten Federweg?

Weil die Standrohre sind bei meiner 34er Fox exakt 16cm lang (komplett unbelastet), würde ja bedeuten, dass ich dann erst den kompletten Federweg ausnutze, wenn der o-Ring "ganz oben" ist, weil die Gabel ja 160mm hat!
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## Luneec (13. Juni 2015)

JA der darf ganz oben sein aber sollte es nicht zu oft sein. ganz oben bedeutet das die Gable den gesamten Federweg genutzt hat. wenn du das nicht gespührt hast ist es ok aber wenn du oft sehr hart am ende des federwegs ankommst ist dass nicht gut da das der gabel auf dauer nicht gut tut. 

Mein o ring kommt meist erst bei sehr großen sprüngen oder groben fahrfelhlern oben an. 

aber oring ganz oben ist auch ne sache. schiebe ihn mal ganz nach unten, checke den luftdruck der gabel und lasse alle luft raus. dann komprimiere die gabel bis zum anschlag. dort wo der ring dann ist ist das ende deines federwegs.

Hoffe das erklärt alles


----------



## öughm (13. Juni 2015)

Hey das mit Luft komplett ablassen war ne gute Idee 

Vorher war der O-Ring 3cm von der Gabelbrücke weg, Luft abgelassen komplett reingedrückt und siehe da jetzt sinds nur noch 1cm!

Ergo max. Federweg also 150cm etwa und ich hab mit meinem aktuellen Setup noch ca 2cm Luft (100psi bei 83Kg fahrfertig)!
Denke das lasse ich erst mal so.....


----------



## Luneec (13. Juni 2015)

habe vergessen auch wenn aller druck raus ist, sobald du die gabel komprimierst bat sicht wieder druck mit der rest luft auf. also komprimiern undnochmal aufs ventiel drücken dann nochmal testen.  denn die 34er aus den strive sollten 160 mm hergeben


----------



## öughm (13. Juni 2015)

Ja wenn ich mich recht erinnere stand damals im Federgabeltest auch max. Federweg bei der Fox etwa 158cm!

Habs aber selber auch alles nur grob mitm Zollstock gemessen!

Man merkt aber deutlich wenn der Federweg zu Ende ist. Es ploppt leicht und man spürt sofort einen harten Widerstand!


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Juni 2015)

Die 34er 160mm hat reale 154mm, n bissl was isst die weg, is bei der neuen 36er auch so.


----------



## Strive_ESX (16. Juni 2015)

Hi,
ich suche eine Schwinge für mein 2012er Strive, darf auch oder besser, soll sogar mit gebrochener Klemmung am Hauptlager sein.
Warum eine kaputte Schwinge?
Mir ist die Klemmung linksseitig gebrochen, trotz Drehmomentschlüssel.






Canyon würde mir die Schwinge evt. austauschen aber es ist ja gerade MTB-Saison und da
habe ich mich für eine Instandsetzung entschieden, eine Art halbe Stahlklammer.





Es ist natürlich nur funktionell und nicht schön.
Eine Austauschschwinge hätte die gleiche Schwachstelle.
Deshalb suche ich eine zweite kaputte Schwinge, meine wird Canyon ja wahrscheinlich behalten,
um die Konstruktion auf ein Achsschrauben-System, wie beim aktuellen Srive, zu ändern.
Ich weiss, etwas ungewöhnlich aber vielleicht hat ja jemand eine schwarze Schwinge rumliegen, die ich günstig erwerben kann.
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (16. Juni 2015)

das ding ist nur jetzt kannst du das mit der garantie garantiert vergessen.

meine alte schwinge vom gerissenen rahmen musste ich leider mit einschicken. schreib canyon doch einfach mal an ob diese noch eine schwinge als ersatzteil haben, könntest glückhaben.


----------



## Strive_ESX (17. Juni 2015)

Da kannst du recht haben, mit der Garantie.

Das Bike jetzt einsenden, wochenlang warten und dann evt. eine Absage bekommen ist für mich momentan keine Lösung.
Canyon hat mich schon mit dem Sram Tretlager und den Crossmax Laufrädern hängen lassen.
Meine Schreiben an Canyon bezüglich der Schwinge, wollte eigentlich nur nach dem Preis oder ggf. Garantie fragen, 
hat promt zu einer Zeile des Bedauerns und einem Retourenschein geführt.
Egal, habe inzwischen fünf Touren mit der instandgesetzten Schwinge ohne Probleme hinter mir,
der Rest erfolgt in der Winterpause.


----------



## Luneec (17. Juni 2015)

also mit canyon eigenen teilen habe ich gute erfahrung nur mit den fremdherstellern hat canyon halt nur die mögichkeit an die weiter zu schicken ab dem punkt liegt das außerhalb derer möglichkeit. 

mein rahmen war in kürzesterzeit ersetzt. haben mir einfach einen hartailrahmen für die zwischenzeit gekauft an den ich die teile vom canyon montiert habe


----------



## Strive_ESX (17. Juni 2015)

Alle Achtung,
da bist du ja schwer am Schrauben.

Ich hätte sogar noch ein Centurion LRS-1, nur ist die Geometrie nicht mehr zeitgemäß und inzwischen sogar gefährlich für mich,
die Gewohnheit halt. Fahrmanöver, welche mit dem Strive selbstverständlich sind, führen mit dem Centurion unweigerlich zum Sturz.
Die 15-Jahre Entwicklungsunterschied sind an Rahmen und Komponenten deutlich spürbar.

Bei der Auswahl von Komponenten sehe ich Canyon schon in der Verantwortung.
Bei einem MTB von 3500€ würde ich ein "knackfreies" und stabiles Zusammenspiel der verbauten Teile voraussetzen,
zumal es sich beim Strive um eine Enduro handelt.
Kein Schaden ohne Nutzen, heißt es.
Den Stabilitätsgewinn von den verbauten Crossmax SL Laufrädern zu Spank Subrosa mit Hope Naben hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.
So, jetzt aber los zur Abendrunde!


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Juni 2015)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> Alle Achtung,
> da bist du ja schwer am Schrauben.
> 
> Ich hätte sogar noch ein Centurion LRS-1, nur ist die Geometrie nicht mehr zeitgemäß und inzwischen sogar gefährlich für mich,
> ...



Was es soll und was es macht, sind immer 2 Paar Schuhe.
Bei mir knackst es eigentlich immer, obwohl ich dieses Jahr alle Lager gewechselt habe, irgendwann gewöhnt man sich daran


----------



## Luneec (17. Juni 2015)

also da kann ich mich nicht drüber beschweren, was bei mir knackts ist der sattle. finde aber knacken beim fahrrad so oder so schwer zu definieren


----------



## Monsieur87 (18. Juni 2015)

Kann mir jemand zufällig die richtige Speichenlänge für mein 2011er Strive ES8.0 nennen?
Es sind die orginalen DT Swiss E2000 IS 20x110 und IS 12x142 Laufräder drauf. Hab schon direkt bei Canyon angefragt, die konnten mir aber die Länge nicht nennen. Und bei mir eine Speiche rausschrauben und nen Achter riskieren muss auch nicht sein 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juni 2015)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand zufällig die richtige Speichenlänge für mein 2011er Strive ES8.0 nennen?
> Es sind die orginalen DT Swiss E2000 IS 20x110 und IS 12x142 Laufräder drauf. Hab schon direkt bei Canyon angefragt, die konnten mir aber die Länge nicht nennen. Und bei mir eine Speiche rausschrauben und nen Achter riskieren muss auch nicht sein
> 
> Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!!



Bei den DT stehts ja irgnendwo auf der Felge, meistens neben dem Ventil


----------



## jonalisa (18. Juni 2015)

Da wird dir geholfen:

http://spokes-calculator.dtswiss.com/Welcome.aspx?language=en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsieur87 (18. Juni 2015)

grazie mille!!!!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. Juni 2015)

Habt ihr einen Tipp welche Bremsbeläge ich am besten auf der Elixir 7 fahren kann?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## snbd84 (21. Juni 2015)

Als ich die Avid Bremse noch am Bike hatte, hatte ich Beläge von Reverse drin und fand die besser als die originalen Avid beläge. Hab aber auch viel gutes über beläge von Trickstuff gehört.


----------



## Strive_ESX (21. Juni 2015)

Was am besten ist, kann hier nicht so ohne weiteres bestimmt werden.
Welche Bremsscheiben fährst du?
Wie bzw. wo fährst du am meisten?

Vielleicht hilft dir meine Erfahrung weiter.
Original waren bei mir Sinterbeläge in der Avid 5 am Rad, bei Nässe und nach erhitzten Scheiben extrem laut.
Die organischen Beläge von Trickstuff waren zwar leise aber 10 Sätze pro Saison sind mir zu viel.
Fahre jetzt die Elixir 9 mit den Shimano SM-RT76 XT-Scheiben und die organischen Beläge von Avid, 5-6 Sätze pro Saison.
Die Trickstuff sind gleich gut, nur etwas teurer und "hakeln" beim Einbau.
Die Shimano Bremsscheiben würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, "rubbelt" vorne leicht und der Verschleiß ist mir zu groß.
Vorne wird es als nächstes die Trickstuff Bremsscheibe werden.

Meine Fahrleistung liegt so bei 3000 hm pro Woche, vorzugsweise trialige Trails.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Juni 2015)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> Was am besten ist, kann hier nicht so ohne weiteres bestimmt werden.
> Welche Bremsscheiben fährst du?
> Wie bzw. wo fährst du am meisten?
> 
> ...



trialige Trails, was ist das denn


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. Juni 2015)

Also im Moment fahre ich die Bremse noch komplett Serie. Heißt Avid Belad und Scheibe. Die Scheibe ist auch noch in Ordnung und kann drauf bleiben. Das Bike hat jetzt ca. 2000-3000 km runter mit einem Satz. Fahre fast ausschließlich hier im Wald und auf unseren Halden. 3-4 Bikepark Tage waren auch dabei. 
Bis auf das gequietsche der Beläge war ich an sich mit der originalen Kombi sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. Juni 2015)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Reverse gekauft. Mal gucken was die können 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## derth (21. Juni 2015)

Hab gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Trickstuff auf Elixir und X.0 Trail. Scheiben G3CS und HS1.
Leichtes wimmern bei Nässe ist kaum zu vermeiden bei organischen Belägen, und der Verschleiß ist nach meinem Empfinden auch nicht übertrieben.


----------



## Strive_ESX (22. Juni 2015)

Dennis-Fox:
Wenn du mit den Sinterbelägen von Avid zufrieden bist, sind die für den Bike Park ja eigentlich ideal,
ansonsten probier die "leisen" Organischen.
Sag bescheid wie dir die Reverse gefallen!

BlackLupo:
Trail ist der Pfad, auch Wegspur genannt.
Trial ist der Versuch, daher auch Trialsport.
Ein trialiger Trail ist dementsprechend ein Pfad mit nicht fahrbaren Abschnitten, ist natürlich von Bergradler zu Bergradler verschieden,
die versucht werden wollen. Einfachster Fall, Spitzkehre bei der das Hinterrad versetzt werden muss.


----------



## Reisbergjung (23. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen,
ich fahr ein 2013 Strive 9.0 mit dem klassischen Fox Dämpfer. Der soll aus den allseits bekannten Gründen ( Progression, durchrauschen durch den Federweg...) nun auch bei mir raus. Hab schon den größten Spacer drin, werd aber einfach ned richtig happy damit.
Also soll entweder der RS Monarch+ oder der Fox Float X rein. Tune M/M. Hab so 75 kg fahrfertig.
Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen an die Leute die auch umgerüstet haben:

Mal abgesehen vom Preisunterschied wie seid ihr mit welchem Dämpfer zufrieden?
Hat der Monarch nen richtigen Lockout?
Seid ihr mit dem Herstellersetup zufrieden oder habt ihr die Dämpfer noch zu nem Tuner geschickt, und wenn ja, warum?
Gibts evtl. jemanden der beide Modelle im Strive gefahren is und unterschiede berichten kann?

Danke euch schonmal!


----------



## Sadem (23. Juni 2015)

Servus @Reisbergjung, ich hab bei mir den RS Monarch+ verbaut, aus genau den von Dir genannten Gründen. Ich bin ihn erst ohne Tuning gefahren, da war er auch schon besser wie der Fox Float, aber zu wackelig (wippen im geschlossenen Modus) und auch zu soft im offenen Modus. Ich hab ihn dann hier zu Lord Helmchen aus dem Forum zum tunen gegeben und der hat ihn dann für mich angepasst und nun bin ich echt absolut zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer. Fast Antriebsneutral beim Treten und bergab sensibel. Trotz schon einiger rumpliger Einsätze and den bekannten Gardaseestrecken oder auch im Bikepark hab ich bisher keine Durschläge gehabt und das obwohl der Dämpfer den Federweg komplett nutzt. Für mich gerade Ideal und hat das Bike echt besser gemacht. 

Bezüglich Lockout, das hat der Monarch Plus nicht. Man kann die lowspeed Druckstufe, (wie bei CTD) auf offen, Trail oder closed stellen, wobei closed die härteste Einstellung ist, aber kein Lockout. Ich fahre meistens in der Trail einstellung.


----------



## Nesium (23. Juni 2015)

Ich habe beide getestet und schlussendlich beim monarch+ geblieben, für mein geschmack das bessere gesamtbild hinterlassen. Aber wenn dir ein anständiger lockout wichtig ist, dann float x.


----------



## derth (23. Juni 2015)

Habe mein 2011er diese Saison ebenfalls umgerüstet, wegen verfügbarkeit ists aber ein DebonAir M/M geworden.
Mit komplett ausgespacerter Kammer ist der für mich (Fahrfertig etwas über 70 kg) fast schon zu progressiv am Ende (nutze dann nur bei versauten Landungen den FW komplett, kein Durchschlagen).
Habe jetzt ein softes ansprechverhalten und ähnlich plüschiges Gefühl im Sag wie der RP23 ohne Spacer. 
Nach einer halben Saison hab ich den RP23 mit dem größten Spacer ausgesgestattet.

Für mich war der Tausch ein echter Schritt nach vorne. Fahre fast alles im offenen Zustand, nur Anstiege auf Asphalt- oder Forstwegen im Trail oder Closed.


----------



## Reisbergjung (23. Juni 2015)

Cool, danke schonmal für eure Antworten! 
Is echt hilfreich! Mit dem Monarch+ scheinen die meisten echt happy zu sein. Is nur momentan schwer zu bekommen.
Also ein richtiger Lockout muss es nicht sein, aber etwas weniger wippen als beim verbauten Fox RP32 fänd ich schon geil.
Gibts noch jemanden der den Float X fährt und berichten kann?

Danke für eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub ich hab den falschen Belag bekommen. Rechts alt / links neu 
Der ist viel kleiner und lädt nicht wirklich darein. 
Wie kann es? Da steht Avid Elixir drauf 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## snbd84 (25. Juni 2015)

Du brauchst die Elixir TRAIL Bremsbeläge! Die die du bekommen hast sind für die normale Elixir (2 Kolben). Du hast aber die Elixir TRAIL (4 Kolben: deshalb auch längerer Bremsbelag) verbaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. Juni 2015)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht. Beim Laden stand aber Elixir drauf.., naja muss ich halt umtauschen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thiel (25. Juni 2015)

Da stand halt nicht Elixir Trail drauf. Avid hat nicht nur eine Bremse.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. Juni 2015)

Ich bekomme echt nen Rappel!!! 
Jetzt habe ich mir die anderen Beläge bestellt und die passen auch nicht! Die sind jetzt etwa 1mm zu groß. 
Es gibt aber komischer weise nur diese beiden...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. Juni 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich bekomme echt nen Rappel!!!
> Jetzt habe ich mir die anderen Beläge bestellt und die passen auch nicht! Die sind jetzt etwa 1mm zu groß.
> Es gibt aber komischer weise nur diese beiden...



Hat sich erledigt. Auf der Reverse Seite hab ich die richtigen gefunden. Sind leider nur nicht bei Rose verfügbar...


----------



## Thiel (29. Juni 2015)

Hmmm, welche hast du denn bestellt ???

5 Sek Google:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Sram/Bremsbelaege-Disc-fuer-Guide-Trail-p40104/
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sra...is01L0VD3gk2rCpXm6bJj8qgcTzfNBfTbNRoCuurw_wcB
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...M-Guide-Scheibenbremsbelag-Organic-Stahl.html


----------



## sinex (7. Juli 2015)

So, da meld ich mich wieder mal. Selbes Problem wie letztes Jahr im September... Riss an der Schweißnaht zwischen Sitzrohr und Unterrohr. Gleiche Stelle und gleicher Riss wie bei meinem Strive-Rahmen von 2013 nun an dem Austauschrahmen von 2014. Zur aller besten MTB-Zeit im Jahr... Toll...

Das kann doch nicht sein, dass sowas jetzt schon nach grade mal einem halben Jahr wieder auftritt. Naja dann werd ich mich mal wieder in Kontakt mit Canyon setzen und das Warte-Spiel wieder beginnen...


----------



## hans7 (7. Juli 2015)

Das ist saublöd und gerade zu der Zeit. Bei mir fängt gerade meine Gabel an den Einpressungen der Gabelbrucke an zu knacken.


----------



## sinex (7. Juli 2015)

Is ja genauso blöd... Auch ein Riss?


----------



## hans7 (7. Juli 2015)

Nein ein Riss Gott sei dank nicht. Die Pike von meinem anderen Bike knackt, denke das es die Presspassungen sind.

Ich habe dieses Jahr bereits eine Fox Gabel, eine Pike und drei Reverb einschicken müssen. Spricht aktuell nicht für die Qualität der Bauteile.

Gut, dass ich zwei Bikes habe. Eins in Reserve ist immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (7. Juli 2015)

So ein Bike auf Reserve sollte ich mir auch mal zulegen... Ich liebäugle ja jetzt schon länger mit dem Transition Patrol  vielleicht ist das ein Zeichen und ich muss vielleicht doch nicht den Rest des Sommers radfrei verbringen


----------



## Micha382 (7. Juli 2015)

Könnt meins kaufen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans7 (7. Juli 2015)

ich habe aktuell ein Canyon Strive 8 von 2013, umgebaut auf XT Bremsen und HansDampf und NobbyNic, tubeless. Das nehme ich für leichtere Strecken und Touren her. Das Tyee für heftigere Strecken und Bikepark etc.... Geht aber bergauf auch gut.

Irgendwas ist immer am Rad und ich habe dann keine Lust evtl. mehrere Wochen nicht fahren zu können. So ergänzen sich die beiden Bikes etwas, zwar nicht viel aber immerhin.

Und der Trend geht ja zum Zweit- oder Drittbike ;-)


----------



## wilda (10. Juli 2015)

Can anyone help me, how to remove needle bearings and bushing from the shock? I would like to move them to another shock.


----------



## Micha382 (10. Juli 2015)

Therefore you need a special tool from Canyon to get the bearing out. 
I have one at home, but I guess you are living to far away from me 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wilda (10. Juli 2015)

Thanks for the info. I will buy the tool.

Could you send me picture of the tool?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (10. Juli 2015)

It's called Pocket Press, but I don't find the link any more on the homepage of Canyon...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## karsten13 (10. Juli 2015)

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=accessories&subcat=Z15&id=24676


----------



## wilda (11. Juli 2015)

Thanks, ordered!


----------



## Haukejunior (15. Juli 2015)

Moin, ich weiß lästige Frage die immer wieder auftaucht. Aber hat einer den Link von den Lagern die man immer mal tauschen sollte. Quasi die von der 270° Grad Box und so. Wollte sie im Winter neu machen und da ja Canyon manchmal lange warte Zeiten hat da wollte ich die jetzt schon mal ordern. Sollte man noch was wechseln wenn man einmal dabei ist?

Gruß


----------



## sinex (15. Juli 2015)

Explosionszeichnungen findest du hier: https://www.canyon.com/service/supportcenter/category.html?supportcenter_categories_id=48

Die Bezeichnungen der Lager sind Normbezeichnungen. Einfach bei bspw. Ebay eingeben. Such am besten nach SKF- oder INA-Lagern.


----------



## hans7 (19. Juli 2015)

Gibt es was beim Umbau der Kurbel zu beachten, oder kann die Originale ohne weiteres gegen eine 2fach Slx ersetzt werden? Neues Innenlager ist klar.


----------



## sinex (20. Juli 2015)

Sehe keinen Grund warum das nicht gehen sollte. Beachte die Kettenlinie und alles sollte gut sein.


----------



## hans7 (20. Juli 2015)

sinex schrieb:


> Sehe keinen Grund warum das nicht gehen sollte. Beachte die Kettenlinie und alles sollte gut sein.



Dann müsste ein Spacer rein, oder?

Kettenlinie ethirteen 51, Shimno 48


----------



## sinex (20. Juli 2015)

hans7 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ein Spacer rein, oder?
> 
> Kettenlinie ethirteen 51, Shimno 48


Ja, genau! Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht waren allerdings bei der ethirteen auch schon Spacer drin. Hab das bei meinem Umbau auf 1x10 durch probieren hinbekommen. War nicht so wild.


----------



## David91 (20. Juli 2015)

Servus, hab mal eine kurze Frage: Habe heute meinen Hinterbau zerlegen wollen, um die Lager zu überprüfen. Dabei wollte ich den Dämpfer demontieren und prompt wurde ich ausgebremst. Die obere Schraube lässt sich überhaupt nicht lösen, mit der Tendenz, dass der Inbus langsam anfängt den Innensechskant zu verrunden. Also erstmal das Unternehmen abgebrochen. Auch wenn auf der Explosionszeichnung nicht von Loctide gesprochen wird, vermute ich fast, dass dort Schraubensicherung verwendet wurde. Jemand eventuell schon selbiges Problem gehabt und hat vielleicht einen Tipp parat? Ob man was mit Wärme ausrichten kann? Bin echt etwas verärgert, am Lux fällt mir die Schraube oben am Dämpfer fast raus weil sie nicht richtig fest ist und hier dreh ich sie mir fast rund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (20. Juli 2015)

David91 schrieb:


> Servus, hab mal eine kurze Frage: Habe heute meinen Hinterbau zerlegen wollen, um die Lager zu überprüfen. Dabei wollte ich den Dämpfer demontieren und prompt wurde ich ausgebremst. Die obere Schraube lässt sich überhaupt nicht lösen, mit der Tendenz, dass der Inbus langsam anfängt den Innensechskant zu verrunden. Also erstmal das Unternehmen abgebrochen. Auch wenn auf der Explosionszeichnung nicht von Loctide gesprochen wird, vermute ich fast, dass dort Schraubensicherung verwendet wurde. Jemand eventuell schon selbiges Problem gehabt und hat vielleicht einen Tipp parat? Ob man was mit Wärme ausrichten kann? Bin echt etwas verärgert, am Lux fällt mir die Schraube oben am Dämpfer fast raus weil sie nicht richtig fest ist und hier dreh ich sie mir fast rund...



Mach die Mutter der Schraube mit einem Heißluftfön warm, dann sollte sie losgehen.


----------



## sinex (21. Juli 2015)

David91 schrieb:


> Servus, hab mal eine kurze Frage: Habe heute meinen Hinterbau zerlegen wollen, um die Lager zu überprüfen. Dabei wollte ich den Dämpfer demontieren und prompt wurde ich ausgebremst. Die obere Schraube lässt sich überhaupt nicht lösen, mit der Tendenz, dass der Inbus langsam anfängt den Innensechskant zu verrunden. Also erstmal das Unternehmen abgebrochen. Auch wenn auf der Explosionszeichnung nicht von Loctide gesprochen wird, vermute ich fast, dass dort Schraubensicherung verwendet wurde. Jemand eventuell schon selbiges Problem gehabt und hat vielleicht einen Tipp parat? Ob man was mit Wärme ausrichten kann? Bin echt etwas verärgert, am Lux fällt mir die Schraube oben am Dämpfer fast raus weil sie nicht richtig fest ist und hier dreh ich sie mir fast rund...



Du musst höllisch aufpassen bei der msitigen Aluschraube. Bestell am besten schon mal eine neue bei Canyon. Wenn du den Kopf schon beschädigt hast wirst du sie demnächst ganz zerstören. Hab ich alles durch  Musste sie am Ende herausbohren


----------



## David91 (21. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Antworten, ich befürchte auch, dass die Schraube nach der Aktion ersetzt werden muss. Da sie aber zurzeit noch fest ist, werde ich noch ein wenig warten und Richtung Herbst mein Glück nochmal versuchen, wenn der Hobel langsam in den Winterschlaf geschickt wird.


----------



## öughm (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich war die letzten 3 Tage mit meinem 2014er Strive in Saalbach und habe seitdem ein Problem mit meiner 34er Fox Gabel.
Dort bin ich natürlich immer im "descent" Modus gefahren, aber als ich gerade hier in den Trail Modus gegangen bin, spürte ich einen Widerstand wenn die Gabel einfedert....als würde etwas blockieren....im descent Modus ist alles völlig normal....
Es handelt sich um die 34 Fox Talas CTD Evolution aus 2014.

Jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## öughm (23. Juli 2015)

Passt der Dämpfer in das Strive 2014?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/621062-rock-shox-monarch-plus-r


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juli 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Passt der Dämpfer in das Strive 2014?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/621062-rock-shox-monarch-plus-r



passt


----------



## öughm (23. Juli 2015)

Nur mal kurz zur Zusammenfassung:

Untere Buchse muss ausgepresst werden, oben passt es so?
Rock Shox Monarch Plus passt, aber nicht der Debon Air? Was ist mit dem R oder RC3?

Der Fox Float X passt auch oder? 

Gibt es sonst irgendwas, was ich beachten muss?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juli 2015)

FloatX passt, hab ich drinnen, Monachr passt auch alles rein, beim Debbon isses halt fraglich ob er genug endprogession hat wegen der großen Luftkammer. Unten muss ein Nadellager rein, oben hingegen ganz normal 8x22,2


----------



## öughm (23. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den ganzen Monarch Plus? Also R oder RC3 zB?

Was muss genau ausgepresst werden bei dem alten Dämpfer?

Und wieso ist der Monarch im Bikemarkt so "günstig"?
Ist der so im Aftermarket?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juli 2015)

Der R hat nur Rebound, is also immer offen, der RC3 hingegen hat die drei Stellungen (climb/trail/descend). Wenns auch bergauf gehn soll, dann is n RC3 feiner, da er sich "blockieren" lässt.

Beim alten muss das Nadellager ausgepresst werden, das Wekrzeug von Canyon empfielt sich da, kostet aber funktioniert gut.


----------



## öughm (23. Juli 2015)

Okay super danke schon mal.

Müssen das obere und untere Lager ausgepresst werden oder nur eines?
Muss das Lager neu gekauft werden, oder reicht das alte?

Edit:
Gibt es den Monarch irgendwo noch zu kaufen? Finde nur den DebonAir oder den extra für Specialized....


----------



## derth (23. Juli 2015)

Habe aus Verfügbarkeitsgründen einen M+ RC3 DebonAir im 2011er, passt locker rein.
Kammer ist voll ausgespacert und das passt super, kann viel Sag (~30%) fahren ohne Durchschläge zu haben, bin allerdings auch vergleichsweise leicht mit unter 80 Kg samt Trinkrucksack.


----------



## öughm (23. Juli 2015)

Kann man eigentlich auch 2 Spacer in den Dämpfer machen? 

Habe in meinem 2014er Fox Float CTD den grössten Spacer und bin in Saalbach mit 200psi gefahren und der Dämpfer ist trotzdem komplett durchgefedert....


----------



## derth (23. Juli 2015)

Bin den originalen RP23 auch mit dem großen Spacer gefahren und kam einigermaßen zurecht. Den bin ich aber auch mit weniger Sag gefahren....


----------



## öughm (23. Juli 2015)

Die Frage war ja ob ich einfach auch 2 Spacer übereinander sozusagen einbauen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derth (23. Juli 2015)

Oh, hatte den Smily falsch interpretiert.
Der Kolben muss beim vollen einfedern noch Platz haben, daher sind die Spacer becherförmig und nur an der Stirnseite eingeclippt bei Fox. Zwei übereinander wird nicht gehen.
Möglicherweise kann man mit einem 3d-Drucker eine Version mit mehr Volumen herstellen die den Kolben nicht behindert. 
RS füllt nur die Nebenkammernmit Spacern aus, in der Hauptkammer passiert nix.


----------



## öughm (23. Juli 2015)

Danke dann werde ich den 3D drucker noch mal bemühen


----------



## öughm (23. Juli 2015)

---


----------



## sinex (24. Juli 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Danke dann werde ich den 3D drucker noch mal bemühen



Wenn du das machst Berichte bitte mal, wie's gelaufen ist.


----------



## öughm (24. Juli 2015)

So fertig, der Spacer hat jetzt 20mm Außenhöhe statt 17,5mm (hatte der alte)


----------



## sinex (25. Juli 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> So fertig, der Spacer hat jetzt 20mm Außenhöhe statt 17,5mm (hatte der alte)
> Anhang anzeigen 406811





öughm schrieb:


> So fertig, der Spacer hat jetzt 20mm Außenhöhe statt 17,5mm (hatte der alte)
> Anhang anzeigen 406811



Wow sehr cool! Bist den schon Probe gefahren? Kannst du da einen Vergleich ziehen zu einem Orginalen Spacer? Dachte immer, dass es Probleme geben könnte, da die Struktur aus dem Drucker ja teilweise hohl ist, und er nicht das nötige Volumen im Dämpfer verdrängen kann.


----------



## öughm (25. Juli 2015)

Das ist schon mein 2. Spacer aus dem 3D Drucker und der andere arbeitet ohne Probleme.

Was meinst du mit hohl? Der Spacer hat dieselbe Form wie die von Fox.


----------



## öughm (25. Juli 2015)

Soo habe ihn gerade eingebaut und direkt mal ein Foto gemacht!
Rechts der originale Spacer, in der Mitte der bisher benutze und links der Spacer, den ich gerade eingebaut habe!

Probefahrt steht noch aus!


----------



## öughm (25. Juli 2015)

Um es kurz zu machen, ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Dämpfer holen und möchte das gerne kurz zusammenfassen bzw einige Fragen stellen:
Es geht um das Strive 2014, passen folgende Dämpfer?

1. Fox Float X
2. Fox DHX air 4.0 bzw. 5.0 --> wo besteht hier der Unterschied?
3. Rock Shox Monarch Plus --> gibts irgendwo noch den normalen und nicht den	  Debon Air? Debon Air klappt nicht oder?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen würdet


----------



## öughm (25. Juli 2015)

---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (26. Juli 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Das ist schon mein 2. Spacer aus dem 3D Drucker und der andere arbeitet ohne Probleme.
> 
> Was meinst du mit hohl? Der Spacer hat dieselbe Form wie die von Fox.



Hab damit eben auch schon ein wenig experimentiert. Habe einen Ultimaker 2 zur Verfügung. Wenn ich den Füllgrad der Struktur auf 100% setze verzieht sich das Bauteil später beim abkühlen so stark, dass man es nicht mehr motiert bekommt. Wenn ich aber innen eine Wabenstruktur mache, dann ist er nunmal luftdurchlässig, ergo er verdrängt weniger Volumen im Dämpfer. 
Mit welchem Material und welchem Drucker arbeitest du? Die später sehen top aus!


----------



## öughm (26. Juli 2015)

Also ich lasse das immer auf der Arbeit drucken, es handelt sich ebenfalls um den Ultimaker 2....
Leider kann ich dir nicht genau sagen welche Struktur er verwendet bzw Einstellung.

Ich mache nur die CAD Zeichnung und er stellt den Drucker ein.

Das Material ist PETG.

Wieso sollte der Spacer luftdurchlässig sein? Die Materialfülle beträgt 100%


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Juli 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen, ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Dämpfer holen und möchte das gerne kurz zusammenfassen bzw einige Fragen stellen:
> Es geht um das Strive 2014, passen folgende Dämpfer?
> 
> 1. Fox Float X
> ...



Wie oft möchtest noch fagen? 

Ja der FloatX passt, der DHX Air geht auch rein wie auch der Monarch+, nur der Vector HLR Air macht n bissl Probleme, die Ventilkappe muss runter, dann passts. Der Kirk sollte auch reingehn, den hat aber noch niemand probiert. Von CC passt nix rein und Coil geht auch nahezu nix rein, außer man bastelt sich n eigenen Federteller.

DebbonAir klappt schon, nur musste halt guggn obde den auf deine Fahrweise/Gewicht abbestimmt bekommst, 2014 hat Canyon den Debbon ja in der Serie verbaut.

Ich hab den FloatX drinnen, fahr den mit 150-160PSI, wiege Fahrfetig 65-70kg, hab mitlerweile den großen Spacer drinnen und es geht ganz gut, Durchschläge hab ich keine, er steht gut im Federweg und is auch sensibel, Sag is auf 18-20% eingestellt.


----------



## öughm (26. Juli 2015)

Super danke, dann nur noch eines....was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 4.0 und 5.0 dhx air?
Wie ist der zu bewerten?

Du hast ja schon gesagt der float x schneidet bissel besser ab als der monarch!

Ist die Hinterbaucharakteristik vom 15er Strive ähnlich zum 14er bzgl des Debon Air?


----------



## hans7 (26. Juli 2015)

Habe in letzter Zeit verstärkt Kettenklemmer vorne, ist das bei euch auch so? Ist die 2fach ethierteen kurbel. Eingestellt ist der Umwerfer eigentlich


----------



## sinex (27. Juli 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Also ich lasse das immer auf der Arbeit drucken, es handelt sich ebenfalls um den Ultimaker 2....
> Leider kann ich dir nicht genau sagen welche Struktur er verwendet bzw Einstellung.
> 
> Ich mache nur die CAD Zeichnung und er stellt den Drucker ein.
> ...



Ja wenn du es mit Materialfüllgrad 100% gedruckt hast ist nix luftdurchlässig. Wie gesagt: ich hatte bei der Konfiguration Probleme mit Verzug. Ich habe allerdings auch PLA benutzt. Muss mal sehen woher ich PETG-Filament bekomme


----------



## sinex (27. Juli 2015)

hans7 schrieb:


> Habe in letzter Zeit verstärkt Kettenklemmer vorne, ist das bei euch auch so? Ist die 2fach ethierteen kurbel. Eingestellt ist der Umwerfer eigentlich


Wie alt sind denn deine Blätter und die Kette? Hatte das Problem auch, aber nachdem ich ne neue Kette und zwei neue Kettenblätter montiert hab wars wieder weg...


----------



## bartos0815 (27. Juli 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Super danke, dann nur noch eines....was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 4.0 und 5.0 dhx air?
> Wie ist der zu bewerten?
> 
> Du hast ja schon gesagt der float x schneidet bissel besser ab als der monarch!
> ...



würde den dhx air überhaupt meiden. wird im strive nicht zufriedenstellend funktionieren ob der linearen hinterbaukennlinie und der sehr dürftigen druckstufe des dhx inkl. n.v. durchschlagschutzes.

15er strive hat eine gänzlich andere kennlinie als das vorgängermodell. denke nicht dass der debonair im alten strive vorteile bringt. was stört dich am originaldämpfer??


----------



## hans7 (27. Juli 2015)

sinex schrieb:


> Wie alt sind denn deine Blätter und die Kette? Hatte das Problem auch, aber nachdem ich ne neue Kette und zwei neue Kettenblätter montiert hab wars wieder weg...



Relativ neu, Kilometer mäßig. Also wirklich noch keine Abnutzung, schätze mal nicht mal 1000 km. Uberlege mir ne SLX dran zu bauen, ich finde im Schaltbereich Shimano einfach am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (27. Juli 2015)

sinex schrieb:


> Ja wenn du es mit Materialfüllgrad 100% gedruckt hast ist nix luftdurchlässig. Wie gesagt: ich hatte bei der Konfiguration Probleme mit Verzug. Ich habe allerdings auch PLA benutzt. Muss mal sehen woher ich PETG-Filament bekomme



Bin gestern nur bissel am Rhein rumgerollt, eine vernünftige Probefahrt mit dem neuen Spacer steht noch aus.



bartos0815 schrieb:


> würde den dhx air überhaupt meiden. wird im strive nicht zufriedenstellend funktionieren ob der linearen hinterbaukennlinie und der sehr dürftigen druckstufe des dhx inkl. n.v. durchschlagschutzes.
> 
> 15er strive hat eine gänzlich andere kennlinie als das vorgängermodell. denke nicht dass der debonair im alten strive vorteile bringt. was stört dich am originaldämpfer??



Top danke schon mal, der originale Fox Float CTD ist mir einfach zu wenig progressiv. Trotz 200 psi ist mir der Dämpfer ständig durchgeschlagen, daher überlege ich eine Alternative. Ich wiege etwa 85Kg fahrfertig.....


----------



## bartos0815 (27. Juli 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Bin gestern nur bissel am Rhein rumgerollt, eine vernünftige Probefahrt mit dem neuen Spacer steht noch aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Top danke schon mal, der originale Fox Float CTD ist mir einfach zu wenig progressiv. Trotz 200 psi ist mir der Dämpfer ständig durchgeschlagen, daher überlege ich eine Alternative. Ich wiege etwa 85Kg fahrfertig.....


schon mal an einen luftkammerspacer gedacht. zusätzlich könntest bei fox den boostvalvedruck erhöhen lassen. sollte in summe was bringen.
insgesamt ist der strive hinterbau eher schwer abstimmbar, da die kinematik keinerlei progression aufweist. das geht nur übern dämpfer. 
alle dämpfer mit großen luftkammer sind damit kontraproduktiv oder müssten mit spacern komplett zugespacert werden.


----------



## öughm (27. Juli 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> schon mal an einen luftkammerspacer gedacht. zusätzlich könntest bei fox den boostvalvedruck erhöhen lassen. sollte in summe was bringen.
> insgesamt ist der strive hinterbau eher schwer abstimmbar, da die kinematik keinerlei progression aufweist. das geht nur übern dämpfer.
> alle dämpfer mit großen luftkammer sind damit kontraproduktiv oder müssten mit spacern komplett zugespacert werden.



Siehe weiter oben, fahre schon mit großem Spacer und habe mir jetzt noch mal einen größeren drucken lassen.....aber wie gesagt eine ausgiebige Probefahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## Daseca (27. Juli 2015)

Hey, ich möchte meinen Strive mal neue Lager (vor allem für die 270° box) spendieren. Ist es günstiger diese bei Canyon zu bestellen oder irgendwo im Netz?

Wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Danke für die Antwort 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reisbergjung (28. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,
Hab jetzt endlich meinen neuen Dämpfer (FloatX)
Hat einer von euch noch so ein Press Tool von Canyon rumliegen und will es verkaufen oder kanns mir mal kurz leihen?
Am besten im Raum Ingolstadt.
Bei Canyon ist es ausverkauft.

Wär echt super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

Glaub des Ding heißt eigentlich "Pocket Press" oder...?


----------



## sinex (29. Juli 2015)

Reisbergjung schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Hab jetzt endlich meinen neuen Dämpfer (FloatX)
> Hat einer von euch noch so ein Press Tool von Canyon rumliegen und will es verkaufen oder kanns mir mal kurz leihen?
> Am besten im Raum Ingolstadt.
> ...



Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich glaube das Tool von Huber Bushings funktioniert genauso gut:
http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (29. Juli 2015)

Ach ja, wo wir schon wieder bei den Dämpfer-Spacern sind. Wieso gibt es denn eigentlich zwei verschiedene Sets für den Float und den Float X? Hat jemand die Maße von den Spacern für den Float X? Dann würde ich mich auch noch mal an den 3D-Drucker stellen


----------



## Luneec (1. August 2015)

Habe wieder einen riss im Rahmen gefunden, bin  mir aber nicht sicher ob der riss wirklich die stabilität beeinflusst.
so sah er uhrsprünglich aus
 

Habe jetzt aber den lack abgeschliffen und nun sieht nun so aus  

was würdest ihr dazu sagen


----------



## Thiel (2. August 2015)

Sehe keinen.


----------



## bartos0815 (2. August 2015)

Klarer fall-riss! Einschicken, warten, warten, warten, tauschrahmen entgegennehmen. Achja hab ichs schon erwähnt- vorher warten, warten warten.....


----------



## sinex (3. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Klarer fall-riss! Einschicken, warten, warten, warten, tauschrahmen entgegennehmen. Achja hab ichs schon erwähnt- vorher warten, warten warten.....


Du hast mindestens 3-mal warten vergessen....

Mein Austauschrahmen wird nun spätestens am 13. August verschickt. Eingeschickt habe ich es am 15.07.2015. Das ist allerdings erheblich schneller als beim letzten mal muss man dazu sagen


----------



## Luneec (3. August 2015)

hast du noch den altenbekommen oder krigst du jetzt das neue 27,5 zoll strive?


----------



## sinex (3. August 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> hast du noch den altenbekommen oder krigst du jetzt das neue 27,5 zoll strive?


Ich kanns dir noch nicht genau sagen was ich dieses mal bekomme. Natürlich hoft man drauf das neue zu kriegen, aber ich glaube das ist eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Luneec (3. August 2015)

bin da gespaltener meinung, da der neue schon echt geil ist, aber ich mir erst vor kurzem pike und hope laufräder in 26" geholt habe. jetzt 27.5 wäre ärgerlich und ich könnte mir den spass nicht nochmal leisten. und die weiterverkaufe, da kriegt man ja kein geld mehr für.


----------



## öughm (3. August 2015)

Wo genau sehr ihr da einen Riss nachdem es abgeschliffen wurde?


----------



## bartos0815 (3. August 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Wo genau sehr ihr da einen Riss nachdem es abgeschliffen wurde?


genau da, wo er vor dem abschleifen auch war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (3. August 2015)

öughm schrieb:


> Wo genau sehr ihr da einen Riss nachdem es abgeschliffen wurde?



Ich persönlich sehe da auch keinen. Wäre meiner Meinung mach auch eine untypische Stelle so direkt auf der (zugegebenermaßen nicht schönen) Naht. Reist doch sonst nur am Rand der Naht.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. August 2015)

sinex schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe da auch keinen. Wäre meiner Meinung mach auch eine untypische Stelle so direkt auf der (zugegebenermaßen nicht schönen) Naht. Reist doch sonst nur am Rand der Naht.



Nicht, wenn die anschliessende Wärmebehandung nicht sachgemäß durchgeführt wurde, dann reißt auch die Schweißnaht!


----------



## sinex (3. August 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn die anschliessende Wärmebehandung nicht sachgemäß durchgeführt wurde, dann reißt auch die Schweißnaht!


Ah ok! Wieder was gelernt. Ich würde den Rahmen allerdings so und so einschicken, auch wenn man da jetzt nicht mehr viel sieht. 

An welcher Stelle am Bike befindet sich der Riss eigentlich? Konnte ich so auf den Fotos nicht ausmachen


----------



## MitschundCo (3. August 2015)

Übergang vom Oberrohr zur Sattelstütze?


----------



## Luneec (3. August 2015)

ja die stelle befindet sich am oberen ende des eingeschweißten dreiecks zwischen oberrohr und sitzrohr, sprich nicht an einer absolut tötlichen stelle wie zb am steuerrohr. Ich habe canyon sonntag nacht dann ein ticket geschickt mit den 2 bildern vorher nacher und ihnen die frage gestellt wie sie das einschätzen.

kann nämlich gut sein das die da jein risiko eingehen wollen und den einfach tauschen. ist allerdings der 2 rahmen in 6 monaten...

und zu der naht: 


sinex schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe da auch keinen. Wäre meiner Meinung mach auch eine untypische Stelle so direkt auf der (zugegebenermaßen nicht schönen) Naht. Reist doch sonst nur am Rand der Naht.


ja sie siht echt schlampig gemacht aus.


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. August 2015)

Hallo,

eine Frage an die anderen Strive Fahrer. Knacken ... es knackt ... und zwar wenn ich im Sitzen oder Stehen wippe. Nicht beim Einfedern sondern ausfedern --- dann macht es klack. Hatte schon die 270° Box auseinander geschraubt und gereinigt. Vom Ursprung her würde ich aber auf eben diese Box tippen. Tretlager / innenlager -> ne. Knackt auch ohne pedalieren. Sattel ist es auch nciht, da das knacken auch im Stehen zu reproduzieren ist und auch, wenn ich nur auf dem Oberrohr sitzend einwippe. An das Hauptlager glaube ich irgendwie auch nicht ... 

Wird nichts dramatisches sein, es nervt halt ein wenig .... wenn mal einer von euch nen Tipp hat oder sagt "Hey, das hatte ich auch mal" würde ich mich über Ratschläge und Tipps freuen.

Gruß aus dem Taunus


----------



## Luneec (3. August 2015)

welche kurbel hast du? wenn es die ethirteen trs oder wie sie genau heißt hast prüfe mal die verbindungsstelle zwischen rechtem kurbelarm und kurbel achse ob du da einen spalt siehst. das problem hatte ich damal.

sonst kannst du nur mal beim außeinandernehmen den zustand der kugellager prüfen, sprich GANz vorsichtig die dichtung raushebeln und gucken wie viel fett/ rost drin ist. wenn du die noch nie getauscht hast könnte es das sein.


----------



## Luneec (3. August 2015)

habe in deinem profig geguckt. es ist die ethirteen kurbel die ich damals hatte. ich habe noch die alten bilder von meiner gefunden.



 

siehst du den spalt zwischen den pressteilen. wenn du den selben hast kannst du die kurbel ausbauen und einschicken, denn an der industriellen pressverbindung kannst du nichts mehr ausrichten


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. August 2015)

Das mit der Kurbel ist ein guter Tipp. Ich habe die ethirteen trs. Die Lager mache ich 1 x im Jahr auf und hau da richtig Lagerfett rein. Das ist gemacht . Momentan ... zumindest momentan, hab ich das Knacken weg bekommen. Wie es immer so ist ... nur posten ist doof, weitersuchen ist angesagt. Gefunden wurde der Herr Knack gerade im Umwerfer (!). Was fiese Stelle ... ich hatte ja schon alles, Sattel, Speichen, Sattelstütze, etc.... aber ein Knacken aus dem Umwerfer ..... Leck mich fett. Balistol drauf und ruh ist. Hoffentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (4. August 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> ja die stelle befindet sich am oberen ende des eingeschweißten dreiecks zwischen oberrohr und sitzrohr, sprich nicht an einer absolut tötlichen stelle wie zb am steuerrohr. Ich habe canyon sonntag nacht dann ein ticket geschickt mit den 2 bildern vorher nacher und ihnen die frage gestellt wie sie das einschätzen.
> 
> kann nämlich gut sein das die da jein risiko eingehen wollen und den einfach tauschen. ist allerdings der 2 rahmen in 6 monaten...
> 
> ...



Sieht leider bei allen Strives die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe so aus.


----------



## Der_Graue (4. August 2015)

@*Sirrah73*
..... Leck mich fett. Balistol drauf und ruh ist. Hoffentlich.

Knacken tut mein Radel auch, habe mich daran gewöhnt 

Mit Balistol wirst du keine lange Freude haben, das hält von 11 bis Mittag 
Bau den Umwerfer aus und nehme zumindest Nähmaschinen-Öl, ist auch dünnflüssig, harzfrei
und schmiert einfach besser


----------



## Luneec (4. August 2015)

das stimmit die ganzen dünnen sprühöle sind immer schnell weg. aus frust habe ich auch schonmal richtig dickes kettenöl benutzt und es hat wunder gewirkt. dick drauf 1 tag warten und dann alles was übrig ist abwischen. damit ist dickes langhaltendes öl in den gelenken. 

sonst bin ich dann soweit gegangen und habe vorne das zweite blatt runtergeschmissen  gestern neue Xt mit 11-42 kasette montiert


----------



## Evangelion (4. August 2015)

Moin, bin am überlegen mir ein Strive zu kaufen, leider ist das 7.0 in meiner Größe ausverkauft.
Ich hatte vorher ein Trek Fuel Ex 7 von 2011 bin aber seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren. Nun ist die frage sollte ich ein 6.0 oder würdet ihr ein 7.0 Race empfehlen. Bei dem 7.0 Race ist vorne ja nur 1 fach drauf nicht das ich dann kaum oder gar kein Berg mehr hochkomme. Bin nun auch von der Konditioin nicht gerade auf voller höhe. 
viele Grüße


----------



## snbd84 (4. August 2015)

Hallo ihr Strivler. Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe zum Thema Dämpfer. Bei meinem 2013er 8.0 ist der Fox Float CTD verbaut, der ja wahrlich nicht gerade ein Sahnestück in sachen Dämpfer in verbindung mit dem Strive Hinterbau ist. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken eine neue Luftkammer von der Firma Vorsprung Suspension zu verbauen. Da ich aber leider kein Spezialist zum Thema Dämpfer bin, wollte ich euch mal um Rat fragen, da es da auch 2 verschiedene Luftkammern (Groß oder Klein) gibt, ob dass überhaupt Sinnvoll ist. Danke im voraus und viele Grüße

http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-vorsprung-corset-luftkammer-fuer-fox-daempfer/


----------



## Luneec (4. August 2015)

ja den artikel habe ich auchgelesen und ich bin stark versucht. aber ich habe noch keine berichte über das teil am strive. 
sinnvoll könnte das aber mit der kleinen luftkammer schon sein. weißt du ob man in dem vorsprung teil auch spacer einbauen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snbd84 (5. August 2015)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man in die Vorsprung Corset Luftkammern auch Spacer einbauen kann (kann man aber halt noch nicht 100%ig sagen, da das Set auch noch nicht lange auf dem Markt ist). Die ersten Tests sind ja sehr positiv gewesen. Die frage ist halt, ob sich das Set auch mit dem Strive Hinterbau positiv auswirkt, weil 150 Kanadische Dollar sind auch nicht gerade ein schnäppchen, wenn man im schlimmsten fall garkeine Verbesserung hat. Falls das aber gut funktionieren würde wäre es eine echte alternative, statt einen neuen Dämpfer zu verbauen.

http://vorsprungsuspension.com/


----------



## Luneec (5. August 2015)

ja habe mirgestern nacht mal alles durchgelesen und das teil soll perfeckt für lineare bis degressive dämpfer sein. das canyon ist so wenig progressive das man es praktisch linear nennen kann, also sollte das gut passen


 
das ist die kennline vom 2011 strive die sich aber wegen dem mangel an änderungen fast 1:1 übertagen lässt. dort sieht man das in der mitte das federwegs die progression zunimmt and auf den letzten 3 cm sogar wieder abnimmt. das corsett sollte also ideal sein.

meldest du dich mal wenn du das korsett orderst, vlt habe ich mnich bisdahin auch entschieden und wir können und die versnadkosten teilen.

mein problem war in den vergangenen wochen aber das ich den dämpfer so hart geprügelt habe, das der überhitzt ist sprich mitten in der abfahrt teristiuk sich drastisch verändert haben. aber da würde leider auch das korsett nicht helfen, sondern nur ein ausgleichsbehälter wie beim Float X oder monarch plus. und beide sind recht teuer und der monarhc nurnoch mit großer luftkamme zu finden.


----------



## Micha382 (5. August 2015)

Ich hab demnächst den Monarch aus meinem Strive abzugeben 
Im Januar erst eingebaut und nur in örtlichen Gefilden bisher  gefahren, keine 1000 km auf dem Buckel.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luneec (5. August 2015)

haha würde gerne drauf zurück kommen wenn canyon nicht gerade meinen rahmen zurück gefordert hätte... (aus beitrag #6994)

haben leider nichts dazu gesagt außer einen retour schein zu schicken. 

da ich den rahmen aber dringenst für meine alpentour brauche, biete ich dennen morgen am telefon an freitag den rahmen persöhnlich nach koblenz zu bringen und den checken lassen. und gegebenen falss direkt den neuen wieder mitzunehmen. also vonwegen ihr spart versand ich zeit.

bezweifel aber, das die da so flexiebel sind.


----------



## Micha382 (5. August 2015)

Ansonsten kannst mein ganzes Rad haben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luneec (5. August 2015)

ne danke wenn komt das neue strive
oder yt oder oder oder es gibt ja so viel auswahl.


----------



## Luneec (6. August 2015)

so habe gerade bei canyon angerufen mit dem angebot den alten rahmen zu bringen und gegebenne falls den neuen gleich wieder mit zu bringen. antwort war in 3 wochen gibts den nächsten termin vorher tut sich nichts. habe aber dann noch dne hinweis bekommen das der retourschein ja 30 tage gültig ist, er kann mir zwar nicht empfehlen zu fahren aber...

fazit ist bock wieder aufbauen und ab in die alpen damit


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> so habe gerade bei canyon angerufen mit dem angebot den alten rahmen zu bringen und gegebenne falls den neuen gleich wieder mit zu bringen. antwort war in 3 wochen gibts den nächsten termin vorher tut sich nichts. habe aber dann noch dne hinweis bekommen das der retourschein ja 30 tage gültig ist, er kann mir zwar nicht empfehlen zu fahren aber...
> 
> fazit ist bock wieder aufbauen und ab in die alpen damit



Dann bekommt es richtiges Gelände unter die Reifen


----------



## Der_Graue (6. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dann bekommt es richtiges Gelände unter die Reifen


Der Boardi05, er lebbt noch!


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Der Borardi05, er lebbt noch!



Türlich 

Die Woche werd ich mal Bilder vom Strive machen wie es aufgebaut is, is nun doch einiges anders, musste ja als Teilespender fürs Plastikbike herhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (6. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Türlich
> 
> Die Woche werd ich mal Bilder vom Strive machen wie es aufgebaut is, is nun doch einiges anders, musste ja als Teilespender fürs Plastikbike herhalten.


----------



## öughm (8. August 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> so habe gerade bei canyon angerufen mit dem angebot den alten rahmen zu bringen und gegebenne falls den neuen gleich wieder mit zu bringen. antwort war in 3 wochen gibts den nächsten termin vorher tut sich nichts. habe aber dann noch dne hinweis bekommen das der retourschein ja 30 tage gültig ist, er kann mir zwar nicht empfehlen zu fahren aber...
> 
> fazit ist bock wieder aufbauen und ab in die alpen damit



Hatte eine ähnliche Antwort, dann habe ich 5min gewartet noch mal angerufen und super enttäuscht getan und plötzlich hatte ich einen persönlichen Termin in der darauffolgenden Woche in Koblenz....einfach noch mal versuchen


----------



## Luneec (8. August 2015)

das ding steht wieder. jetzt kommt nur noch ein neues blatt vorne rauf und dann gehts in die alpen danach in die kiste und weg damit. ziehe danach eh um und habe desshalb 2 wochen keine zeit zu fahren. Mache mir da jetzt keinen pank drauß das jetzt dochnoch dahin zu bringen.


----------



## nothing (10. August 2015)

Hat jemand Bilder oder Explosionszeichnungen, wie die Dämpferumlenkung beim "alten" Strive (2012) demontiert wird?


----------



## Luneec (10. August 2015)

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf


----------



## nothing (10. August 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf


Habs grad gefunden......danke trotzdem!


----------



## nothing (10. August 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf


so wie es aussieht hat sich ja wirklich von 2011 auf 2012 an der Umlenkung was verbessert.....


----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2015)

und nun endlich mal zum Bildermachen gekommen

KeFü is gestern noch drangekommen, ansonsten schauts nun so aus, werd auch mal guggn, ob ichs verkafut bekomm


----------



## LsM99 (29. August 2015)

Habe zwecks Wartung mal die 270°-Umlenkung meines 2012er auseinander genommen. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der linke Konus richtig sitzt 

So viel Spiel sollte der nicht haben,oder? Sollte der plan auf dem Lager aufliegen? Aber weiter bekomme ich ihn (ohne Gewalt) nicht rein. Muss der eingepresst/eingeschlagen werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (29. August 2015)

ja du hast recht dr spalt ist zu groß und die lager damit ungeschützt.
hast du mal versucht links und rechts die kappen zu tauschen, vlt sind die ja unterschiedlich durch die sag anzeige. nur ein vorschlag


----------



## Luneec (29. August 2015)

sorry streiche meine letzt aussage, beide seiten haben die gleiche seriennummer. 
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf

guck in der zeichnung mal nach ob die teile nr. 12 und nr. 15 auf der jeweils richtigen seite sind.

und noch ne doofe frage bis du dir sicher das das teil richtig auf dem gewinde sitzt?


----------



## LsM99 (29. August 2015)

Erstmal danke. Am und für den Konus gibt es kein Gewinde. Aber er kommt nicht an den Lagerkugeln vorbei, wenn ich diesen einbauen will. 
Die Seiten habe ich nicht vertauscht, da diese unterschiedlich aussehen.


----------



## Der_Graue (29. August 2015)

LsM99 schrieb:


> Habe zwecks Wartung mal die 270°-Umlenkung meines 2012er auseinander genommen. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der linke Konus richtig sitzt
> 
> So viel Spiel sollte der nicht haben,oder? Sollte der plan auf dem Lager aufliegen? Aber weiter bekomme ich ihn (ohne Gewalt) nicht rein. Muss der eingepresst/eingeschlagen werden?



Du hast eindeutig zu viel Spiel!
Habe meine Lager auch gewechselt und hatte das gleiche Problem.
Im Gewinde der Alumuttern war noch Kleber und deswegen liesen sie sich nicht weiter
aufs Gewinde drehen.
Nehme einen Gewindebohrer M10x1 und schneide den Kleber raus, oder mache die Muttern
warm, dann kannst du den Kleber vorsichtig rauskratzen.
Oder bestelle dir bei Canyon einen neuen Konus- und Mutternsatz, dann kannst du sie in Ruhe
wechseln und hast Ersatz.
Der Versand der Teile ging recht zügig bei mir.


----------



## LsM99 (29. August 2015)

Heißt das, dass die Schraube den Konus in das Lager zieht? Mir ist immer noch unklar, wie tief der linke Konus sitzen muss bzw eher wie ich den wieder vollständig reinbekomme.  Rutscht der easy in das Lager oder wie ist das Prinzip?


----------



## Der_Graue (30. August 2015)

LsM99 schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass die Schraube den Konus in das Lager zieht? Mir ist immer noch unklar, wie tief der linke Konus sitzen muss bzw eher wie ich den wieder vollständig reinbekomme.  Rutscht der easy in das Lager oder wie ist das Prinzip?


Beidseitig muss ca. 0,5 bis 1 mm Spalt sein.
Die Alu-Muttern müssen ganz eingeschraubt werden.
Bei deinem Foto kannman sehen dass das bei dir nicht der Fall ist.
Die Zentrale Schraube die mit 4 Nm angezagen werden muss hält das Ganze dann zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (30. August 2015)

Verkaufe meinen 3 Monate alten Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 in 200x57.
Wer Interesse hat gerne PN.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LsM99 (30. August 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Beidseitig muss ca. 0,5 bis 1 mm Spalt sein.
> Die Alu-Muttern müssen ganz eingeschraubt werden.
> Bei deinem Foto kannman sehen dass das bei dir nicht der Fall ist.
> Die Zentrale Schraube die mit 4 Nm angezagen werden muss hält das Ganze dann zusammen!



Danke! Habe es auch mittlerweile hinbekommen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LsM99 (3. September 2015)

Ich habe nun vor, den gesamten Hinterbau vom Rahmen zu demontieren um alles mal ordentlich zu warten (und ein Knacken zu eliminieren). Bevor ich loslege, will ich mich aber erstmal schlau machen um nicht so eine Überraschung wie mit dem Konuslager zu erleben.

Und zwar:

Wie wird das Bauteil 24 (Hauptachse der unteren Schwinge über dem Tretlager) aus dem Rahmen entfernt (natürlich nachdem alle 3 Schrauben raus sind)?

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf


----------



## Luneec (3. September 2015)

mit dem hammer 
jenach dem in welchem zustand der rahmen ist geht diie schwierigkeit von mit dem daumen rausdrücken bis zum presswerkzeug.

wurde das denn jemals zerleg, sprich wie lange sitzt das da schon drin?

am bensten klapt es wenn du A und C ganz rausschraubst und dann B 3-4 umdrehungen rausdrehst und dann anfängst leicht mit einem gummihammer draufzu klopfen. Wenn die verbindung in einwandfreiem zustand ist sollte sich dann schon lösen, wenn nicht rostlöser und stärkere schläge. aber achte immer darauf, dass die schraube B noch genug gewindegänge drinnen sitzt da du sonst die schraube kaputt machen kannst.


----------



## LsM99 (4. September 2015)

Luneec schrieb:


> mit dem hammer
> jenach dem in welchem zustand der rahmen ist geht diie schwierigkeit von mit dem daumen rausdrücken bis zum presswerkzeug.
> 
> wurde das denn jemals zerleg, sprich wie lange sitzt das da schon drin?


Danke! Ob es jemals zerlegt wurde, weiß ich nicht, da ich das Rad (2012er) gebraucht gekauft habe. Optisch steht der Rahmen in gutem Zustand dar. Aber z.B. auf Schraube 16 habe ich Fett anstelle Loctite gefunden, was auch immer das über den Vorbesitzer sagt


----------



## Boardi05 (5. September 2015)

Hat jemand mal den Rahmen gewogen oder das Gewicht irgendwo gelesen?


----------



## jonalisa (5. September 2015)

Guckste hier:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-canyon-strive-esx-9-0-sl.559905.2.htm

Andere Quellen geben 3132g an.


----------



## Luneec (5. September 2015)

also canyon hat den rahmen den sie als erstazt geschickt haben nach schottland an meine alte adresse geschickt 

so der rahmen ist jetzt da ich aber nicht mehr. fällt euch was ein wie ich das ändern kann???

ich habe zwar beim anruf gefragt ob die meine schottische adresse rausnehmen könne aber nur so erwähnt ist also gefühlt auch meine schuld, nur da die adresse in einem studentenwohnheim ist dürfte irgenwer das annehmen, bei 750 studenten kennt man da eh nicht jeden namen...


----------



## Daseca (7. September 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Du hast eindeutig zu viel Spiel!
> Habe meine Lager auch gewechselt und hatte das gleiche Problem.
> Im Gewinde der Alumuttern war noch Kleber und deswegen liesen sie sich nicht weiter
> aufs Gewinde drehen.
> ...




Hast du die Lager bei Canyon bestellt oder hast du welche im Internet geholt?was hast du Ca. Dafür bezahlt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_Graue (7. September 2015)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hast du die Lager bei Canyon bestellt oder hast du welche im Internet geholt?was hast du Ca. Dafür bezahlt?
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Nein, die Lager habe ich nicht bei Canyon gekauft, die Qualität der China-Ware Lager überzeugt mich nicht.
Kaufe, als alter Maschinenbauer, nur SKF oder gleichwertige Lager, die sind eindeutig besser.
Die Lager kosteten unter 10 Euro das Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plk (9. September 2015)

Könnt ihr euch mal bitte diesen Rahmen anschauen und eure Meinung sagen, danke!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/carbon-rahmen-faserbelegung-canyon-rahmen.763651/#post-13216211


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. September 2015)

Hi, kann mir kurz jemand sagen wie ich die blaue Kappe oben auf der Talas Einheit bei der 34 FOX CTD abbekomme?
Bin gerade dabei die Gabel zu warten, aber bei den alten Modellen waren noch Schrauben oben drauf. hier nicht.


----------



## rowdi (22. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab hier leider auf die Schnelle keine Antwort für mich gefunden...
Sind ja auch ein paar Seiten die schon geschrieben wurden.
Hier mal meine Frage:
Ich möchte mir gerne die Schimano Saint ans Rad schrauben.
Hab dieses Angebot gefunden mit Bremsen V+H und Scheiben V+H.
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--23898.html?gclid=CIb5meXnisgCFUccGwodqb4DCg
Hoffe das gilt jetzt nicht als Werbung.

1.  Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot?
2.  Wisst ihr welchen Adapter ich auswählen muss damit ich die Scheiben auf mein Strive montieren kann?
Danke schon mal.

Gruße
Rowdi


Nachtag: Hab das 2013 CANYON Strive AL 7.0, weis nicht in wie weit sich die Modelljahre unterscheiden.
Durchmesser: Hätte ich V-200, H-180... mal angepeilt...


----------



## Boardi05 (22. September 2015)

rowdi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab hier leider auf die Schnelle keine Antwort für mich gefunden...
> Sind ja auch ein paar Seiten die schon geschrieben wurden.
> ...



Hängt vom Durchmesser ab was du fahren möchtest.

Die Fox34 hat Post Mount 6 und hinten hingegen is Post Mount 7

Angebot ist ganz gut.


----------



## Der_Graue (22. September 2015)

rowdi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab hier leider auf die Schnelle keine Antwort für mich gefunden...
> Sind ja auch ein paar Seiten die schon geschrieben wurden.
> ...



Hinten brauchst du für Ø180 Scheibe keinen Adapter.
Vorne hängt halt von deiner Federgabel ab.
Warum willst du dir die teuere Saint holen?
Habe auf meinem Bock die Zee drauf, 169,- € bei H+S und glaub mir, die bremst wie Sau


----------



## Luneec (22. September 2015)

fahra auch die zee und mehr braucht man wirklich nicht


----------



## Boardi05 (22. September 2015)

Hatte auch zee und bin nun auf saint, bis aufs design und gwicht ändert sich nix

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haukejunior (23. September 2015)

Da würde ich mir lieber ne MT7 oder ne Hope kaufen für den Preis.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. September 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir lieber ne MT7 oder ne Hope kaufen für den Preis.


Wo gibt´s die denn, VR + HR, für den Preis von 169€ komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (23. September 2015)

Er will ja ne Saint und keine ZEE


----------



## Der_Graue (23. September 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Er will ja ne Saint und keine ZEE



Recht hat er, bevor er ne MT7 oder ne Hope kauft


----------



## Haukejunior (23. September 2015)

Na die MT7 ist Billiger als die Saint in dem Angebot.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. September 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Na die MT7 ist Billiger als die Saint in dem Angebot.


Wo denn?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. September 2015)

Zee, saint, mt7 nehmen sich alle nicht viel. Des saint angebot von tnc inkl icetech scheiben ist ganz gut. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haukejunior (23. September 2015)

http://www.mantel.com/de/magura-mt7-next?r=L2RlL210Yi1zY2hlaWJlbmJyZW1zZW4jc3RhcnQz

Wie mit Scheiben? Steht doch ohne da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PR-Music (27. September 2015)

Hey,

welche Einbaumasse hat der Dämpfer bei Strive 2011?
Hat jemand schon den Cance Creek Inline Dämpfer eingebaut und ausgetestet?


----------



## Boardi05 (27. September 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> welche Einbaumasse hat der Dämpfer bei Strive 2011?
> Hat jemand schon den Cance Creek Inline Dämpfer eingebaut und ausgetestet?



200x57, in die 2012-2014 rahmen passt der inline nicht rein


----------



## PR-Music (27. September 2015)

gelten die von dir angegeben Masse jetzt für 2011 oder 2012-2014. Man könnte deine Antwort jetzt so verstehen, dass in den 2011 der Inline passt?


----------



## Boardi05 (27. September 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> gelten die von dir angegeben Masse jetzt für 2011 oder 2012-2014. Man könnte deine Antwort jetzt so verstehen, dass in den 2011 der Inline passt?



2011 k.a. könnte sein dass er da passt, da die Dämpferbox da n bissl anders ist.


----------



## PR-Music (27. September 2015)

ich sehe gerade, dass es den SSDB Air CS auch in 200*57 mm gibt - jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## waldi28 (27. September 2015)

Beim 2011er Modell war die Dämpferbox noch kompakter. Z.b. passt der x fusion vector air in die 2012er Modelle, aber nicht in die 2011er, da die Box zu klein ist. Im 1. Teil vom Strive thread findet man einiges dazu. Wenn ein Dämpfer schon nicht in die Modelle ab 2012 passt, wird er auch nicht in ein 2011er passen.


----------



## PR-Music (30. September 2015)

Hi,

nun ist es ein BOS Kirk geworden, der Monarch Plus RC3 von 2011 kommt raus. Hat jemand diesen Dämpfer schon mal drin gehabt und kann mit sagen welche Buchse ich unten benötige? Die vom Monarch kann ich anscheinend nicht benutzen.


----------



## waldi28 (30. September 2015)

Für das untere Nadellager gab es bei dem 2011 er Model nur ein Buchsenset. Bei den neueren Modellen aber für Fox und RS Dämpfer unterschiedliche Buchsen. Evtl. passen ja die Buchsen der neueren Modelle bei deinem Dämpfer. Frag mal bei Canyon nach. Das kann aber momentan dauern.
Hier findest du die Bestellnummern der Buchsen bei den 2013 er Modellen.
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf
Und hier bei den 2011 er Modellen
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/strive_es_11.pdf


----------



## PR-Music (30. September 2015)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen ob unten die Buchse ein Nadellager sein muss? So viel bewegt sich der Rockerarm nun wieder auch nicht. Will unbedint den BOS Kirk einbauen, nur erst beim Ausbau des Monarchs habe ich gesehen, dass unten diese shock mount axle ganze d=10mm ist, es gibt keine M10x22 nadellager zu kaufen. Die Idee wäre eine M8x22mm Buchse auf 10mm aufzubohren.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. September 2015)

Einige hier hatten die Idee das Nadellager zu ersetzten durch ne normale Buchse, aber ich hab nie gelesen, dass es einem Gelungen wär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (1. Oktober 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob unten die Buchse ein Nadellager sein muss? So viel bewegt sich der Rockerarm nun wieder auch nicht. Will unbedint den BOS Kirk einbauen, nur erst beim Ausbau des Monarchs habe ich gesehen, dass unten diese shock mount axle ganze d=10mm ist, es gibt keine M10x22 nadellager zu kaufen. Die Idee wäre eine M8x22mm Buchse auf 10mm aufzubohren.


So was ist doch kein Thema, wenn die Buchse nicht gehärtet ist, kann man sie locker aufbohren und anschließend auch noch reiben


----------



## PR-Music (1. Oktober 2015)

Haha, habe es zum huber maschinenbau verschickt, da baut mir da ne feine sache fuer 30euro inkl versand. In einer woche weiss ich mehr.

Huber:
Die untere Abmessung beim Strive kenne ich mit 19,85x10.
Problem für die Buchsen ist dort die reine radiale Klemmung der Achse.
Das ist lediglich geeignet für das dort verwendete Nadellager welches aus dieser Welle läuft.
Die Buchsen würden sich um die 10 mm Achse drehen.

Wenn ich für das Strive Buchsen herstelle (Fox, RS), biete ich dazu eine Achse an, mit der die Buchsen auch axial geklemmt werden können, vorruassetzung die orig. Buchsen werden auf 10mm aufgebohrt und pro Seite auf 19,85mm abgedreht. Somit braucht man kein nadellager mehr welches sich auf der alten achse dreht.


----------



## PR-Music (1. Oktober 2015)




----------



## rowdi (2. Oktober 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Oktober 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424520 Anhang anzeigen 424522


Frage, warum wird der Bolzen mit stirnseitigen Schrauben versehen?
Den Lagerbolzen kann man doch wunderbar klemmen, da passiert nichts.
Willst du damit das seitliche Spiel weg bekommen?


----------



## PR-Music (2. Oktober 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Frage, warum wird der Bolzen mit stirnseitigen Schrauben versehen?
> Den Lagerbolzen kann man doch wunderbar klemmen, da passiert nichts.
> Willst du damit das seitliche Spiel weg bekommen?



Da ich einen Dämpfer unten ohne Nadellager einbauen möchte, und da musst du wie oben beim Strive axial klemmen


----------



## PR-Music (5. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

um eine Kettenführung mit ISCG5 am Strive 2011 zu befestigen benötige ich einen Adapter nach meiner Recherche. Handelt es sich dabei um diesen Hammerschmittadapter oder gibt's da Varianten/Alternative?


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Oktober 2015)

PR-Music schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> um eine Kettenführung mit ISCG5 am Strive 2011 zu befestigen benötige ich einen Adapter nach meiner Recherche. Handelt es sich dabei um diesen Hammerschmittadapter oder gibt's da Varianten/Alternative?



Es sollte mit dem Hammerschmktdadapter gehn. 

Schau in der explosiobszeichnung nach, welche art. Nr. der hat, vllt is beim 2011er n anderer

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (13. Oktober 2015)

@PR-Music :
Welchen Dämpfer willst Du einbauen?

Ich habe endlich auch Huber Bushings bestellt und bei mir fliegt nun auch das Nadellager raus, da mir Stephan das oben genannte Angebot gemacht hat 
Mal sehen, wie es sich anfühlt 
Ich habe jetzt den RS Monarch plus HV drinnen (KEIN Debon Air).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PR-Music (13. Oktober 2015)

Bos Kirk. Paket ist am samstag angekommen. Nur die schrauben musste ich dazubestellen im netz, also noch nicht getestet. Muss jedoch sagen, dass das strive von 2011 einen konvexeren rocker/wippe (nennt man das so?) hat als die späteren modelle und daher die schraubenköpfe nicht glatt aufliegen. Ich denke jedoch dass das zum axialen anziehen reicht, um dann radial anzuziehen. Mal gucken was die Ausfahrten so bringen! Am Wochenende weiss ich sicher mehr.


----------



## PR-Music (13. Oktober 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Es sollte mit dem Hammerschmktdadapter gehn.
> 
> Schau in der explosiobszeichnung nach, welche art. Nr. der hat, vllt is beim 2011er n anderer
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


Scheint beim 2011er der gleiche zu sein, habe einen im sperrmuell fuer 12 euro gefunden. Mal gucken obs passt


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, den Kirk hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Berichte mal, wie der sich so verhält.
Ist ja witzig, dann haben wir ja fast zeitgleich beim Stephan was für's Strive bestellt.

Hab vorhin schon nach diesen Schrauben (Shimano M8 x 0,75) geschaut. Wo hast Du sie her und welche? Irgendwie bin ich nicht so fündig geworden, weil mich die ganzen Unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen irritiert haben  
Ich hab ein 13er Modell.


----------



## PR-Music (13. Oktober 2015)

Die sollte man in jedem Bikeladen bekommen, oder gebraucht aus einer Bikewerkstatt.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Kettenblattschrauben-4-Arm-SLX-FC-M660-p25817/

Aber ob das passt? Werds dann sehen.

Der Bos Kirk, soll der Race Enduro Dämpfer sein: naja, auch das werde ich hoffentlich bald erfahren.


----------



## BigE (1. November 2015)

Hallo,

Ich möchte zwei Lager der Umlenkbox tauschen, jedoch habe ich aktuell Probleme diese "Outer Cap" mit diesen sechs Lochpunkten abzubekommen. Was für Werkzeug benötige ich? Ist es jeweils ein Rechtsgewinde?


----------



## Nesium (1. November 2015)

Das Werkzeug nennt sich "Stirnlochschlüssel", aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob Rechtsgewinde oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (1. November 2015)

Nesium schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug nennt sich "Stirnlochschlüssel", aber bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob Rechtsgewinde oder nicht.


Ist Standardfeingewinde, also rechts rum anziehen und links rum, lösen


----------



## schwed1 (5. November 2015)

Servus,

Fahre ein 2011 strive 7.0 so ca. 1500 km im jahr und bergab überwiegend trails. Meine Frage wäre ob man das merkt wenn die hinterbaulager getauscht werden müssen. Die Hauptlager der Schwinge habe ich getauscht, da die Schwinge Spiel hatte. Tausch ist einfach zu machen. Es knackt und knarzt nix, soll man dann vorsichtshalber mal alle Lager tauschen? Braucht man da spezialwerzeug oder geht das auch so einfach wie bei der Schwinge.

Danke Gruß Schwed.


----------



## DiHo (5. November 2015)

Hallo schwed1
Ich habe meine auch schon gewechselt und habe dafür ein Nuß eine Lange Schraube und Unterlegscheiben genommen.
Ist an den Sitzstreben recht einfach. 
Bei den vorderen Lagern am Rahmen muß man die Box auseinander bauen um an die Lager zu kommen.
Wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere muß an den Lagern zuerst den Konus (mit umgedrehter Imbusschraube und auf der Gegenseite Nuß Unterlegscheibe und Mutter) ausdrücken und dann das Lager. 
Einbau entsprechend umgekehrt
Habe bei mir normale Industrie Lager verwendet und fahre damit jetzt schon 1 Jahr damit . 
Aber Vollrollige Lager sind bestimmt besser und nehmen die Kräfte besser auf.
Guckst du hier:http://www.ebay.de/itm/161447445354...49&var=460533476048&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT oder direkt bei canyon
Die passende Größe und Drehmomente findet man bei CANYON auf der Hp unter Explosionszeichnungen. 
Grüße


----------



## schwed1 (6. November 2015)

Servus,

danke für deine Antwort. Waren die Lager bei dir schon hinüber oder hast du nur vorsichtshalber gewechselt. Hast du nach dem Wechsel was gemerkt, dass der Hinterbau besser angesprochen.

Gruß


----------



## DiHo (8. November 2015)

Hallo
Die  vorderen Lager in der Box am Rahmen liefen etwas rauh.
Die beiden großen schwingenlager ebenso.
Der Rest war noch gut.

Aber neu Lager schaden ja nicht.
Grüße


----------



## chris283 (24. November 2015)

Servus Leute,

Ich möchte in mein 2013er Strive einen neuen Dämpfer einbauen.
Werde mit dem Fox Float einfach nicht warm.
Jetzt habe ich hier gelesen, dass der Monarch plus gut gehen würde.
Habe diesen hier im Bikemarkt gefunden http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/691194-rock-shox-monarch-plus-rc3-200-x-57-mm
Passt der ?
Hat die kleine Luftkammer.
Nach den Dekors müssste es ein 2011/12er Modell sein, oder?
Gibt es ab 2013 gravierende Unterschiede?

Auf was sollte ich beim besichtigen achten?

Hat irgend jemand eine alternative?
Neu bekomme ich ja nur noch den Debon Air.
Ist der irgendwie mit Tuning anpassbar?
Oder hat jemand nen passenden Gebrauchten?

Grüße Chris


----------



## flippie (26. November 2015)

chris283 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> Ich möchte in mein 2013er Strive einen neuen Dämpfer einbauen.
> Werde mit dem Fox Float einfach nicht warm.
> ...



Ich fahre mit ein X-fusion O2 rlx, ist super


----------



## Schoppaaa (26. November 2015)

chris283 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> Ich möchte in mein 2013er Strive einen neuen Dämpfer einbauen.
> Werde mit dem Fox Float einfach nicht warm.
> ...



Soweit ich weiss macht sich der debonair im strive nicht gut.
Habe selber einen Monarch plus ohne Debon air drin und der unterschied zum normalen Monarch is gewaltig. 
Finde der Monarch plus is der Hammer!
Hab meinen übrigens auch gebraucht hier im bikemarkt gekauft


----------



## LsM99 (28. Dezember 2015)

Weiß jemand was genau für ein Nadellager in den Dämpfer gehört? Ich kann nirgends im Interweb ein Nadellager mit Bund finden, wie bei mir im Fox Rp2 steckt. Überlege daher eine Buchse aus Sinterbronze zu verbauen, wobei diese auch unverschämt teuer sind... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flippie (29. Dezember 2015)

LsM99 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was genau für ein Nadellager in den Dämpfer gehört? Ich kann nirgends im Interweb ein Nadellager mit Bund finden, wie bei mir im Fox Rp2 steckt. Überlege daher eine Buchse aus Sinterbronze zu verbauen, wobei diese auch unverschämt teuer sind...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk





LsM99 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was genau für ein Nadellager in den Dämpfer gehört? Ich kann nirgends im Interweb ein Nadellager mit Bund finden, wie bei mir im Fox Rp2 steckt. Überlege daher eine Buchse aus Sinterbronze zu verbauen, wobei diese auch unverschämt teuer sind...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LsM99 (29. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die BOM. Dann wäre es interessant zu wissen, was Teil 73 ist (Shock Bushing) und woher man das separat bekommt.


----------



## flippie (29. Dezember 2015)

LsM99 schrieb:


> Danke für die BOM. Dann wäre es interessant zu wissen, was Teil 73 ist (Shock Bushing) und woher man das separat bekommt.



nur ein hulse, bekommen Sie bei Canyon


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebe MitStriver,

bald wird ein neues Innenlager fällig. Ich bin mir unsicher welches das richtige ist. Ich fahre das AL 8.0 2013er BJ, die Kurbel ist die e*thirteen TRS. Brauche ich BSA-68/73-30 oder BSA-83-30 ? Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte .

Gruß,

Sirrah73


----------



## Nightfire9 (30. Dezember 2015)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe MitStriver,
> 
> bald wird ein neues Innenlager fällig. Ich bin mir unsicher welches das richtige ist. Ich fahre das AL 8.0 2013er BJ, die Kurbel ist die e*thirteen TRS. Brauche ich BSA-68/73-30 oder BSA-83-30 ? Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte .
> 
> ...



Hi,
hatte das selbe Bike. Da war es BSA-68/73-30

( z.B. das passt https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rotor/BSA-30-Stahl-Innenlager-p28306/ )
grade nur fix bei bike components eingetip 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Sebastian, super und vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort :-D. Immer wieder toll wie einem hier geholfen wird.

Nochmals Danke und Gruß aus dem Taunus,

Joerg


----------



## Schoppaaa (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,
überlege gerade meinem Strive von 2011 eine XT Schaltgruppe zu spendieren.
Ich habe nur keine Ahnung welchen Umwerfertyp ich brauche... Top Swing, Down swing, E-Type, direct mount???
Habe übrigens das ES7.0
ach und wenn wir schon dabei sind, habe ne Shimano Zee Bremse, kann ich da I-Spec Schalthebel nehmen oder doch schelle?

Schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Rick7 (10. Januar 2016)

Für den Umwerfer brauchts anscheinend erstmal sowas - passend für dein Modell natürlich.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/711207-canyon-adapter-fur-umwerfer

Hattest du bis jetzt keinen Umwerfer montiert?
Dann solltest du diesen Adapter ja schon haben. Hab an meinem 1x11 deshalb kann ich dir leider jetzt den genauen Umwerfer Typ nicht nennen. Vielleicht kann dir das ja jemand anders hier mitteilen.

EDIT sagt: schau mal auf den link der Explosionszeichnung da steht bei Bauteil 71 e-type plate e66-11 - ergo gehe ich davon aus, dass du nen e-type Umwerfer ohne Befestigungsschelle jedoch mit dem Canyon Adapter verwenden musst.

ZU Frage 2: Kommt drauf an ob deine Bremse I-spec kompatibel ist - und dann gibt es noch I-spec A oder B. Einfach mal bei deiner Zee nachschauen welches Modell du hast und dann google anwerfen


----------



## Rick7 (10. Januar 2016)

da mir gerade langweilig ist...

Zu finden auf der hp unter Service & Support - Explosionszeichnungen
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/strive_es_11.pdf

Wie oben geschrieben, Adapter scheint der Selbe zu sein.


----------



## Schoppaaa (10. Januar 2016)

cool danke, 
aber habe ja schon nen Umwerfer dran, entsprechend müsste ja auch der Adapter vorhandne sein.
Habe halt derzeit noch den original SLX Umwerfer
Is halt nur die Frage nach der Umwerferart. 
Kann das wer mit dem E-Type bestätigen??

Und danke mit dem Ispec, hab scheinbar Ispec B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (10. Januar 2016)

gerne 
Ah ok super, dann kannst auch ganz leicht die Seriennummer (z.B. FD-M660E) deines slx Umwerfer googlen und rausfinden was es für ne Bauart ist. Seriennummer findest du innen im silbernen Leitblech  Sollte dann so einer sein?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CIOL-OWVn8oCFQUewwodeTcNbw

Auf welche XT willst du denn umrüsten? Denke ggf. kannste den SLX Umwerfer auch weiter benutzen. Gewicht ist da nicht soo viel gespart. Einzig die Einstellung eines 3-fach Umwerfers auf 2-fach System muss man halt bei den Einstellungen berücksichtigen - ist aber kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Schoppaaa (10. Januar 2016)

Gerade mal geschaut, ist ein FD M665
Hab mal gegooglet und wenn das ein e-type is steht da immer noch ein e hinter der 665.
Diese lange lasche zur Befestigung am Tretlager hab och auch nicht, sieht glaub ich eher so aus:
i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/rX0AAOSwwE5WY0TR/$_1.JPG
Müsste also eher direct Mount sein.

Naja wollte mir einfach ne komplett Gruppe holen, weil ich auch hinten unbedingt shadow+ haben will.
Außerdem muss ich vorne zum hoch schalten jedesmal meinen Daumen verrenken , weil der schaltweg sooo über trieben lang ist. (Und ich habe riesige Finger! Xxl in Handschuhen)
Habe einfach gehofft das ist bei ner neuen xt anders


----------



## Rick7 (10. Januar 2016)

hmm im manual das ich verlinked habe, steht da aber für e-type. Denke die Lasche wird entfernt.
Aber so wie bei deinem link sollte es dann aussehen, ja. Heisst glaube ich dann E2 - direct mount. 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja mal einer der Umwerfer Fahrer zu dem Thema und bestätigt das kurz.


----------



## BassSetAlight (18. Januar 2016)

Hei Leute,

ich möchte mir im Frühling diesen Jahres ein Enduro zulegen. Ich habe schon einige Bikes getestet. Bisher war das Giant Reign ganz vorne auf meiner "Will ich" Liste. Letzten Samstag war ich bei Canyon, und nun ja, jetzt ist das Strive mit dem Reign gleich auf :-D

Was ich von euch gerne wissen würde, der Shapeshifter, das Teil ist für mich Licht und Schatten zugleich.
Ich fand ihn wirklich sinnvoll bei meiner Probefahrt. In der XC Position habe ich eine schöne Position mit Druck auf dem Lenker der mich zum Vortrieb anspornt, in der DH Position fühle ich mich super zwischen die Räder gesetzt und mir wird dieses gute Gefühl "ich halte dich hinter dem Lenker, auch wenn es steil wird" super von dem Bike vermittelt.
ABER, wenn das Teil kaputt geht, dann steht das Strive einfach nur rum und kann nicht gefahren werden (bzw. hat man nur den XC Modus). 
Wie ist denn der Shapeshifter bei den Modellen 2016 so?
Arbeitet er zuverlässig? Man hörte ja von der ersten Generation schon einiges darüber, dass der Shapeshifter schlapp machte, wurde das 2016 behoben?

Ich sag schonmal Danke für eure Erfahrungen mit dem Strive ;-)
Ich bin mal gespannt für was ich mich am Ende entscheide, Strive oder Reign.


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Januar 2016)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Hei Leute,
> 
> ich möchte mir im Frühling diesen Jahres ein Enduro zulegen. Ich habe schon einige Bikes getestet. Bisher war das Giant Reign ganz vorne auf meiner "Will ich" Liste. Letzten Samstag war ich bei Canyon, und nun ja, jetzt ist das Strive mit dem Reign gleich auf :-D
> 
> ...



Wenn du technisch versiert bist und Reparaturen am Rad selbst durchführen kannst,
kaufe dir eine Canyon.
Wenn nicht, lasse die Finger davon und kaufe dir ein Rad beim Händler
deines Vertrauens.


----------



## BassSetAlight (18. Januar 2016)

Also so Sachen wie Gabel kürzen, lager neu abschmieren, Bremsleitungen kürzen und Bremse entlüften, alles was die Schaltung betrifft und auf Tubeless umrüsten hab ich schon selber gemacht.
So Sachen wie Federelemente warten hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Bisher hab ich Fox, da soll das etwas schwieriger sein. Das Strive hätte dann wohl RS hier soll das einfacher sein.

Also den generellen Service am Bike mach ich wirklich selber, von daher bin ich hier auf keinen Händler angewiesen.

Aber der Shapeshifter? Wie is das Ding so?
Falls da der Zug zickt, das denke ich, kann man selber machen.
Auch Aus- und Einbau des Shapeshifters sollte kein Problem sein.
Aber wenn was mit dem eigentlichen System dieser Gasdruckfeder ist? Was dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (19. Januar 2016)

Kauf dir direkt mit dem Bike einen zweiten ShapeShifter.
Wenn einer kaputt geht, tauschste und schickst ein.

Ich hab vor meinem ersten Canyon auch noch nie Fox gewartet. Mitlerweile mach ich alles selber (bis auf Kartuschen Wartung).
Hört sich für mich so an, als sollte das auch für dich machbar sein.
Dämpfer und Gabel kann man dann im Winterurlaub einmal im Jahr einschicken und gut ist.


----------



## BassSetAlight (19. Januar 2016)

Das ist eigentlich ne super Idee mit dem zweiten Shapeshifter! Danke!
Was kostet der? Weiß das jemand?

Dann kommt es nur noch drauf an welches Model!
Alu oder Carbon?
Fox oder Rock Shox? Die 36 wird halt mir 170 mm verbaut was ich cool finde!

CF 9.0 Race: https://www.canyon.com/en/mtb/strive/2016/strive-cf-9-0-race.html
An dem Model würde ich absolut nichts mehr ändern. Genau die Komponenten die ich gerne hätte.
Farbe, in der Team Edition.

CF 8.0 Race: https://www.canyon.com/en/mtb/strive/2016/strive-cf-8-0-race.html
An dem Model würde ich die Laufräder ungefahren verkaufen und was breiteres einbauen.
Farbe, in dem metallic blau.

AL 7.0 Race: https://www.canyon.com/en/mtb/strive/2016/strive-al-7-0-race.html
Hier würde ich auch die Laufräder gegen was breiteres tauschen. Ist halt das günstigste, da Alu.
Farbe, in dem grau.

Wichtig ist erst mal die Frage ob Alu oder Carbon?
Und wenn Carbon, dann ob Fox oder Rock Shox? Das mit den Laufrädern ist ja durch den verkauf der montierten eine Investition die sich im Ramen hält.


----------



## mohlo (19. Januar 2016)

Leute, ihr seid im falschen Thread. Zum Strive ab 2015 geht es hier lang: Strive 2015/2016 (Erfahrungen, Fragen und Antworten)


----------



## BassSetAlight (19. Januar 2016)

Danke, hab mich an den anderen Thread gehängt ;-)


----------



## LsM99 (19. Januar 2016)

Wie löse ich die Schaltzugaußenhülle aus dem Rahmen oben, wo der Zug im Rahmen verschwindet, am 2012er? Danke

Zum Thema Nadellager, da es ja doch so ein Spezialfall ist:


PR-Music schrieb:


> > Frage, warum wird der Bolzen mit stirnseitigen Schrauben versehen?
> > Den Lagerbolzen kann man doch wunderbar klemmen, da passiert nichts.
> > Willst du damit das seitliche Spiel weg bekommen?
> 
> ...


Wieso so eine kompliziere Konstruktion mit zusätzlicher Klemmung??

Hab mir eine Buchse konstruiert und drehen lassen (aus POM) und anstelle des Nadellagers in den Dämpfer gepresst. Original Stahlwelle durch und fertig.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Januar 2016)

Falls jemand ein Nadellager und die PocketPress braucht, ich habs über.


----------



## Nightfire9 (27. Januar 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein Nadellager und die PocketPress braucht, ich habs über.



was wollst du denn dafür haben?


----------



## Schoppaaa (27. Januar 2016)

Falls es irgendwann nochmal wen interessiert was für ein Umwerfer verbaut ist, hier die Antwort von Canyon:
Es wird ein E-Type Umwerfer benötigt, verbaut war ein FD-M665 E-Type


----------



## Rick7 (28. Januar 2016)

sag ich doch   Aber gut das von offizieller Seite bestätigt zu haben.


----------



## andiarbeit (1. Februar 2016)

Servus, das Innenlager vom Strive von meiner Freundin ist hinüber. Habe die Kurbel abmontiert und jetzt ein Lager vor mir das ich nicht kenne. 

Kann mir bitte wer n Tipp geben und mir sagen was das für ein Lager Standard ist und mit welchem Werkzeug ich das LAger ausbauen kann.
Wenn ich weiß wie ichs rausbekommen, dann steht sicher irgend eine Modellbezeichnung drauf und ich kann ein neues bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (1. Februar 2016)

andiarbeit schrieb:


> Servus, das Innenlager vom Strive von meiner Freundin ist hinüber. Habe die Kurbel abmontiert und jetzt ein Lager vor mir das ich nicht kenne.
> 
> Kann mir bitte wer n Tipp geben und mir sagen was das für ein Lager Standard ist und mit welchem Werkzeug ich das LAger ausbauen kann.
> Wenn ich weiß wie ichs rausbekommen, dann steht sicher irgend eine Modellbezeichnung drauf und ich kann ein neues bestellen.



Mit dem Meßschieber ausmessen und im Netz suchen und schon hast du die Bezeichnung


----------



## andiarbeit (1. Februar 2016)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Mit dem Meßschieber ausmessen und im Netz suchen und schon hast du die Bezeichnung



ok, das hilft mir leider gar nicht... weiß ja nicht was ich ausmessen soll und nach was ich suchen soll.


----------



## jonalisa (1. Februar 2016)

E13 Innenlager eingeben und du wirst auf unterschiedliche Maße stoßen.
Du misst die Tretlagerbreite und hast dann alles was du brauchst.
Die e13 Lager sind allerdings ziemlich teuer.


----------



## OliverKaa (1. Februar 2016)

Hi,
das sollte passen:
*Hollowtech II Innenlager BSA 68-73*


----------



## Der_Graue (1. Februar 2016)

andiarbeit schrieb:


> ok, das hilft mir leider gar nicht... weiß ja nicht was ich ausmessen soll und nach was ich suchen soll.



*Hollowtech II Innenlager BSA 68-73 *


----------



## andiarbeit (1. Februar 2016)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> *Hollowtech II Innenlager BSA 68-73 *



Hey Super, hab heute länger recherchiert und bin ebenfalls auf das Lager BSA 73 Lager gekommen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/BSA-68-73-mm-Innenlager-p40933/ 

Nächstes Problem, wie bekomme ich das alte Lager raus. Mein normales Innenalger Werkzeug passt nicht. Anscheinend braucht man für das e13 Lager ein spezielles Tool. Nämlich das hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Lockring-Innenlager-p38704/ 



 

Das ist aber leider überall ausverkauft, hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das Lager ohne Spezialwerkzeug und ohne Gewalt  rausbekomme. Oder gibts vielleicht ein alternatives Werkzeug?


----------



## Rick7 (1. Februar 2016)

Wie wärs mit ner vernünftigen Rohrzange, wenn das Lager in Müll wandert wären die Spuren ja egal. Allerdings wäre das beim Einbau eher unschön. Und Vorsicht, eine der beiden Schalen hat ein Linksgewinde


----------



## andiarbeit (1. Februar 2016)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner vernünftigen Rohrzange, wenn das Lager in Müll wandert wären die Spuren ja egal. Allerdings wäre das beim Einbau eher unschön. Und Vorsicht, eine der beiden Schalen hat ein Linksgewinde



Genau das habe ich mit ohne Gewalt gemeint


----------



## Nightfire9 (2. Februar 2016)

hab meins damals auch mit ner Pumpenzange ausgebaut und dann das eingebaut https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rotor/BSA-30-Stahl-Innenlager-p28306/

edit.: viel Gewalt brauchte ich da nicht bei! Mußt halt nur wie bereits geschrieben aufpassen (links Gewinde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (2. Februar 2016)

oder nen Lappen unterlegen... aber gegen zwei linke Hände hilft halt nix


----------



## OliverKaa (2. Februar 2016)

Richtig 

und beim Innenlager darf/muss/sollte man beherzt hinlangen!


----------



## jonalisa (2. Februar 2016)

Miss zuerst noch den Durchmesser deiner Achse. Glaube e13 hat eine 30er Welle, dann kämen nur die Lager von e13 und Rotor in Frage (BSA 30). Hollowtech II kannst du dann vergessen, weil 24er Achse. Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## andiarbeit (2. Februar 2016)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Miss zuerst noch den Durchmesser deiner Achse. Glaube e13 hat eine 30er Welle, dann kämen nur die Lager von e13 und Rotor in Frage (BSA 30). Hollowtech II kannst du dann vergessen, weil 24er Achse. Angaben ohne Gewähr.



Danke für den tipp.


----------



## waldi28 (22. Februar 2016)

Ich bin gerade dabei mein Bike zu zerlegen, um die Lager zu tauschen. Bei der 270* Box bin ich aber unsicher, wie ich vorgehen muss.
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf
Muss ich zuerst die Kappen  Nr. 10 mit einem Stirnlochschlüssel entfernen, und dann den Bolzen Nr.16 oder umgekehrt?
Ich hab zuerst den Bolzen entfernt, aber die Kappen drehen sich nur lose weiter. Ich steh da irgendwie auf dem Schlauch, und hab keinen Durchblick, wie ich das Teil abbekomme.
Den Stirnlochschlüssel muss ich mir auch noch besorgen. Welche Dorndicke benötige ich da?
Zum Einpresen der Lager, habt ihr euch da mit einem Gewindestab und Unterlegscheiben etwas gebastelt, oder gibt es da ein passendes Einpresswerkzeug?


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Februar 2016)

Zuerst die kappen, danach den rest. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2016)

Erwärme die Kappen mit einem Heißluftfön, durch den Loctitekleber lösen sie sich ziemlich schwer!


----------



## rowdi (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Strive von 2013.
Da is ne Avid Elixir 5, Sram Trigger und die Stütze alles an nem Matchmaker...

Da die Elixir 5 nichts taugen hab ich mir die Zee dran gebastelt.

Die Zee passt natürlich nicht an den Sram Matchmaker...

Habt ihr da Ideen oder wisst wo ich einen Adapter her bekomme der
mir die fehlende Bremse ersetzt ?


----------



## Rick7 (26. Februar 2016)

Schau mal auf der Trickstuff hp. Der Matschi Adapter könnte da Abhilfe schaffen. Brauchst aber nen Bremshebel mit I Spec


----------



## Der_Graue (26. Februar 2016)

rowdi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe eine Strive von 2013.
> Da is ne Avid Elixir 5, Sram Trigger und die Stütze alles an nem Matchmaker...
> ...



Habe genau das Gleiche gemacht, aber nicht so lange gewartet 
Schicke dir heute Abend mal ein Photo von meiner Lösung.


----------



## Der_Graue (26. Februar 2016)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Habe genau das Gleiche gemacht, aber nicht so lange gewartet
> Schicke dir heute Abend mal ein Photo von meiner Lösung.



Leider keine Lösung parat, habe alles one by one an den Lenker geklatscht


----------



## Rick7 (27. Februar 2016)

Gut dann zitier ich mich mal selber...


Rick7 schrieb:


> Schau mal auf der Trickstuff hp. Der Matschi Adapter könnte da Abhilfe schaffen. Brauchst aber nen Bremshebel mit I Spec



"Problemsolvers" gibts auch noch


----------



## Der_Graue (27. Februar 2016)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Gut dann zitier ich mich mal selber...
> 
> 
> "Problemsolvers" gibts auch noch



Die Zee hat aber ne I Spec-B Aufnahme, aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## Der_Graue (27. Februar 2016)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Die Zee hat aber ne I Spec-B Aufnahme, aber danke für den Tipp



I Spec-B ist kein Problem, hier der Link zum Adapter, danke Rick7 nochmals für den Tipp!
http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/clapton_KL.php


----------



## Rick7 (28. Februar 2016)

gerne. Mach gerade das umgekehrte Spiel mit Avid Bremsen und Shimano Schalthebel und sieht vernünftig aus.


----------



## rowdi (2. März 2016)

Von euch weiß keiner wo ich dieses Zwischenstück her bekomme ?
Das wäre die Lösung für all meine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuxButz (2. März 2016)

rowdi schrieb:


> Von euch weiß keiner wo ich dieses Zwischenstück her bekomme ?
> Das wäre die Lösung für all meine Probleme.


----------



## LuxButz (2. März 2016)

Hallo rowdi,
ich habe die auch mal gesucht und bei ebay gefunden unter der bezeichnung RockShox reverb mmx Distanzstück wenn du das jetzt bei google eingibst bekommst du ein paar angebote bei ebay kleinanzeigen ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. März 2016)

Ich hab so nen Ding bei meinem strive dabei gehabt. Könnte mal gucken ob ich es noch habe. Könnte es dir dann gerne schicken 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rowdi (2. März 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich hab so nen Ding bei meinem strive dabei gehabt. Könnte mal gucken ob ich es noch habe. Könnte es dir dann gerne schicken



Super, danke für´s Angebot.
Ich meine bei meinem Strive waren die nicht dabei....
Schau aber sobald ich Zuhause sofort nach !


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. März 2016)

Ich find das Ding leider nicht mehr... Sorry


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. März 2016)

Mahlzeit,

wollte jetzt bald mal bei dem miesen Wetter die Lager wechseln.
Heute mal den Dämpfer raus gebaut und war erstaunt wie sexy die sich nach 2 Jahren noch bewegen.
Trotzdem wollte ich mir mal neue bestellen und sie einfach tauschen.
Hab soweit mal folgendes recherchiert:
- 4x Lager A1028851 für je € 11,50		61802 V-2RS
- 1x Lager A1030307 für € 11,90			61903-VRS
- 1x Lager A1030308 für € 10,90			61902-VRS
- 2x Lager A1029862 für je € 4,95		7902 VRD

Das wären die lager die ich brauche. Meine Frage nun: Wenn ich mir die Lager einfach so im Netz bestelle und nicht bei Canyon, kann ich dann bedenkenlos anhand der Nummer bestellen oder muss ich auf etwas achten? Das Lager 61802 V-2RS z.B. gibt es als VA, Rillen und was weiß ich nicht noch für Versionen.
Welche muss ich dafür nehmen?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon mal einen "Warenkorb" irgendwo zusammengestellt. 
Wenn ich vergleiche 11,50€ zu 1,10€ was ich als erstes gefunden habe.. Ist ja fies was die bei Canyon haben wollen...

Brauche ich außerdem noch Spezialwerkzeug außer einer Lagerpresse?


----------



## LuxButz (2. März 2016)

Hallo rowdi,
hier ein link zu ebay Kleinanzeigen https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...everb-mmx-trigger-x7-x9-x0/392634043-217-5423


Gruß


----------



## rowdi (2. März 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Wenn ich vergleiche 11,50€ zu 1,10€ was ich als erstes gefunden habe.. Ist ja fies was die bei Canyon haben wollen...
> 
> Brauche ich außerdem noch Spezialwerkzeug außer einer Lagerpresse?



Du bist mir mal wieder vorraus da ich auch bald einen Lagerwechsel machen will.
Die 1,10€ Dinger würde ich gekonnt ignorieren....

Ob ich direkt bei Canyon bestellen würde, denke eher nicht....

Was ich jetzt mal so gefunden hab sind TUNE Kugellager hier
https://r2-bike.com/Ersatzteile-Zubehoer_3
die sind zwar auch nicht günstig, aber denke genau für unsere zwecke gedacht.

Bzw. schau mal auf seite 186, da sind von BlackLupo paar interessante Details.




LuxButz schrieb:


> Hallo rowdi,
> hier ein link zu ebay Kleinanzeigen https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...everb-mmx-trigger-x7-x9-x0/392634043-217-5423



Super, danke.
Sind bestellt


----------



## Der_Graue (2. März 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> wollte jetzt bald mal bei dem miesen Wetter die Lager wechseln.
> Heute mal den Dämpfer raus gebaut und war erstaunt wie sexy die sich nach 2 Jahren noch bewegen.
> ...



Ja, dass kannst du machen, solltest halt nur beidseitig abgedichtet Lager kaufen (-2RS).
Die Lager von Canyon bzw. bei einem Industriebedarfladen sind halt hochwertiger als
der China-Mist für 1,10€.
Hole dir Lager von SKF bzw. INA etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (2. März 2016)

rowdi schrieb:


> Du bist mir mal wieder vorraus da ich auch bald einen Lagerwechsel machen will.
> Die 1,10€ Dinger würde ich gekonnt ignorieren....
> 
> Ob ich direkt bei Canyon bestellen würde, denke eher nicht....
> ...



TUNE stellt keine Lager her, die kaufen sie auch nur zu.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. März 2016)

Noch ne andere frage. Will die Charger Felgen endlich tubeless machen. 
Kann ich doch am besten das Kit von Stand kaufen oder? 
Welche Felgenbreite hat die Felge? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## waldi28 (6. März 2016)

Ich wollte gestern die beiden Lager aus der Kettenstrebe auspressen. Da tut sich aber gar nichts.
Sind die irgendwie gesichert, oder mit Schraubensicherung fixiert? Hab dann irgendwann aufgegeben bevor ich mir den Hinterbau ruiniere. Gibt es da irgend einen Trick?  
Kriechöl ist schon mehr als genug drin.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. März 2016)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gestern die beiden Lager aus der Kettenstrebe auspressen. Da tut sich aber gar nichts.
> Sind die irgendwie gesichert, oder mit Schraubensicherung fixiert? Hab dann irgendwann aufgegeben bevor ich mir den Hinterbau ruiniere. Gibt es da irgend einen Trick?
> Kriechöl ist schon mehr als genug drin.



Da ist ein sperring drinnen, da hab ich auch ewig lang rumprobiert. Einfach genauer reinschauen, dann siehste den


----------



## waldi28 (6. März 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Da ist ein sperring drinnen, da hab ich auch ewig lang rumprobiert. Einfach genauer reinschauen, dann siehste den


Danke, ich hab schon so was vermutet.
Wie bekommt man den Sperrring raus? Einfach mit einem Schraubendreher an der kleinen Aussparung raushebeln oder nur seitlich verschieben?


----------



## Der_Graue (6. März 2016)

rowdi schrieb:


> Von euch weiß keiner wo ich dieses Zwischenstück her bekomme ?
> Das wäre die Lösung für all meine Probleme.



Beschreibe mal die Lösung deiner Probleme (Foto?), vielleicht kann man ja noch was von dir lernen 
Die linke Lenkerhälfte könnte bei mir noch etwas aufgeräumter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (6. März 2016)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Danke, ich hab schon so was vermutet.
> Wie bekommt man den Sperrring raus? Einfach mit einem Schraubendreher an der kleinen Aussparung raushebeln oder nur seitlich verschieben?



Mit einer Reiznadel oder einem kleinen Schraubendreher


----------



## waldi28 (6. März 2016)

So, melde Erfolg. Nachdem die Sperringe raus waren, gingen auch die Lager raus wie Butter. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die beiden konischen Bolzen aus den Lagern der 270* Box bekommen. Die wehren sich auch heftig. Sind die evtl. mit Schraubensicherung fixiert und können mit nem Heißluftföhn gelöst werden. Wenn ihr mir da noch helfen könntet, hätte ich mein Strive in alle seine Einzelteile zerlegt und nächstes Wochenende gehts dann wieder an den Zusammenbau.
Da ich die Federelemente erst nach Ostern vom Service bekomme, kann ich mir da Zeit lassen.


----------



## schwed1 (6. März 2016)

waldi28 schrieb:


> So, melde Erfolg. Nachdem die Sperringe raus waren, gingen auch die Lager raus wie Butter.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch die beiden konischen Bolzen aus den Lagern der 270* Box bekommen. Die wehren sich auch heftig. Sind die evtl. mit Schraubensicherung fixiert und können mit nem Heißluftföhn gelöst werden. Wenn ihr mir da noch helfen könntet, hätte ich mein Strive in alle seine Einzelteile zerlegt und nächstes Wochenende gehts dann wieder an den Zusammenbau.
> Da ich die Federelemente erst nach Ostern vom Service bekomme, kann ich mir da Zeit lassen.


Weis jetzt nicht mehr genau, aber so viel ich noch weis musst du die Bolzen von der anderen Sete rausklopfen, die haben nämlich auf der Seite auf der sie rausragen einen Anschlag zum Lager. Hoffe das stimmt jetzt so.


----------



## Schoppaaa (17. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Weiss wer ob uns falls ja wo man die decals von nem 2011er strive herbekommt?
Wollte die in schwarz haben...

Bzw gibts da Iwo Vektor Daten von?


----------



## nater (29. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte auch gerade meine 270°Box auseinanderbauen (die ganzen Ersatzkugellager + Einpresswerkzeug hab ich von Canyon schon bekommen) und bin gestern Abend daran gescheitert die Achse (Teil Nr. 77 in der BOM - Strive 2013) rauszubekommen - und auch frage ich mich, ob man die dann danach wieder vernünftig reinbekommt. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich - einfach raus- und wieder reinklopfen?

Danke!


----------



## Der_Graue (29. März 2016)

nater schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte auch gerade meine 270°Box auseinanderbauen (die ganzen Ersatzkugellager + Einpresswerkzeug hab ich von Canyon schon bekommen) und bin gestern Abend daran gescheitert die Achse (Teil Nr. 77 in der BOM - Strive 2013) rauszubekommen - und auch frage ich mich, ob man die dann danach wieder vernünftig reinbekommt.
> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich - einfach raus- und wieder reinklopfen?
> ...



Was klappt dann bei dir nicht?
Zuerst müssen die Flachmuttern abgeschraubt werden, am besten vorher mit dem
Heizluftfön heiss machen, dann gehen sie super los.
Den Rest / Lager u. Achse, kann man dann einfach mit leichten Schlägen lösen.


----------



## nater (29. März 2016)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Was klappt dann bei dir nicht?
> Zuerst müssen die Flachmuttern abgeschraubt werden, am besten vorher mit dem
> Heizluftfön heiss machen, dann gehen sie super los.
> Den Rest / Lager u. Achse, kann man dann einfach mit leichten Schlägen lösen.


Schrauben hatte ich schon rausgemacht - mit leichten Schlägen hab ich dann auch die Achse rausbekommen 
Danke!


----------



## ollinist (29. März 2016)

Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit sein strive zur Garantieabwicklung zu Canyon geschickt?
Bei meinem ist die Naht zwischen Tretlager und Sitzhöhe gerissen. Habe es dann vor 3wochen in Koblenz vorbeigebracht und würde auch auf Garantie genommen.
Die Jungs in der Werkstatt meinten sie wussten nicht ob noch alte Rahmen in m schwarz verfügbar wären.
Jetzt habe ich seitdem nichts mehr von Canyon gehört.

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Der_Graue (30. März 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit sein strive zur Garantieabwicklung zu Canyon geschickt?
> Bei meinem ist die Naht zwischen Tretlager und Sitzhöhe gerissen. Habe es dann vor 3wochen in Koblenz vorbeigebracht und würde auch auf Garantie genommen.
> Die Jungs in der Werkstatt meinten sie wussten nicht ob noch alte Rahmen in m schwarz verfügbar wären.
> Jetzt habe ich seitdem nichts mehr von Canyon gehört.
> ...



Ja, man muss laufend bei Canyon nachhören bzw. mailen, dann hast du eine Chance irgendwann etwas von denen zu hören.
Am besten alles schriftlich machen


----------



## MikeVanDeike (2. April 2016)

Hi Leute,

hab da ne Frage und die wurde hier im Thread bestimmt schon mal mehrere Seiten durchgesprochen aber um mich da 288 Seiten durch zu kauen frag ich lieber mal nach.

Welche Dämpfer passen in den Hinterbau des Strive 8.0 ES von 2011???

Danke für eure Antworten.

Mfg

MikeVanDeike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strive_ESX (8. April 2016)

* ollinist*

Vor ca. zwei Monaten bekam Canyon meine Kettenstrebe mit der gebrochenen Klemmung von mir zugesandt, 
allerdings mit einem Rücksendeschein von Canyon.
Drei Wochen später kam der Rückruf, der Garantiefall wurde anerkannt aber nur noch eine braune Kettenstrebe verfügbar.
Der Garantieanspruch auf die Farbe ist bei Canyon nur zwei Jahre.
Meine Bitte ob ich zur Braunen noch meine alte Schwarze zurück bekomme, wurde eine weitere Woche später kategorisch abgelehnt.
Fahre jetzt meine Schwarze weiter und besorge mir, bei einer günstigen Gelegenheit, einen gebrauchten Ersatzrahmen.

Ruf bei Canyon mal an und erkundige dich nach deinem Fall, bzw ob er noch bearbeitet wird.


----------



## wartool (25. April 2016)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch Strivebesitzer:

Hat jemand von Euch einen Manitou MC Leod im Strive (vorzugsweise 2012er Modell) probiert?
Falls ja.. passt das Standardshimstack?

Falls es zum Shimstack keine Antwort gibt.. ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht alle Seiten hier gelesen und die Suche gibt kein Ergebnis..
Gibt es irgendwo eine Art "Diagramm" oder irgendwelche Hinterbauwerte, die ich bei der Suche nach einem passenden Dämpfer hernehmen könnte? Kennlinie Hinterbau oder so?
Welcher Dämpfertune ist denn ab Werk verbaut gewesen? (Auf der Explosionszeichnung steht dazu nichts)
Habe das Strive als "sehr buttrig" in Erinnerung und habe bissl Angst, dass das Teil bei fahrfertigen 92 Kilo bissl überfordert sein könnte...

Danke für eure Mithilfe!

*EDIT*:
die EBL ist doch 200x57mm, oder??


----------



## Rick7 (25. April 2016)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> * ollinist*
> 
> Vor ca. zwei Monaten bekam Canyon meine Kettenstrebe mit der gebrochenen Klemmung von mir zugesandt,
> allerdings mit einem Rücksendeschein von Canyon.
> ...



habe gedacht du hast deine Schwarze eingesandt und nicht wieder bekommen  wie geht das nun?^^



ollinist schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit sein strive zur Garantieabwicklung zu Canyon geschickt?
> Bei meinem ist die Naht zwischen Tretlager und Sitzhöhe gerissen. Habe es dann vor 3wochen in Koblenz vorbeigebracht und würde auch auf Garantie genommen.
> Die Jungs in der Werkstatt meinten sie wussten nicht ob noch alte Rahmen in m schwarz verfügbar wären.
> Jetzt habe ich seitdem nichts mehr von Canyon gehört.
> ...



Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden bitte.


----------



## Strive_ESX (25. April 2016)

*Rick7*

Meine schwarze Kettenstrebe habe ich schon zurück bekommen, halt ohne Ersatz.
Fahre sie jetzt "repariert" weiter, siehe Seite 277.


----------



## andiarbeit (9. Mai 2016)

Hat schon mal jemand die hinterbau lager getauscht. Wenn ja woher bekommt man die lager. Canyon oder selbst beim lagerhandel besorgen? Sind spezielle tools zum auspressen nötig? Danke für ein kurze info


----------



## Rick7 (10. Mai 2016)

Du bekommst die Lager bei Canyon oder aber auch, bis auf eines der Lager bei jedem Lagerhandel.
Das genannte eine Lager ist m.W. ein Schräg Kugellager und befindet sich glaube ich in der Rahmenaufnahme in der Wippe.
Das ist das einzige was ich bisher nicht zerlegt habe...
Ein Gleithammer ist wohl nie verkehrt, ich habs aber auch mit ausklopfen gemacht. Also großer, flacher Schraubenzieher, Austreiber o.ä.
Hammer und Geduld und Gefühl 

@Strive_ESX

mich hats auch erwischt, bekannte Stelle zwischen Sitz- und Unterrohr - Riss in der Schweißnaht.
Rahmen soll noch diese Woche an Canyon gehen, ich bin ja mal gespannt was rauskommt.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Mai 2016)

@Rick7 : hat dein Rahmen auch geknackst, meiner macht schon Stimmen,
muss heute nachschauen, was mit dem Radl los ist


----------



## öughm (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe in meinem 14er Strive den Fox Float CTD ink. Spacern verbaut und bin nicht mehr zufrieden.
Würde gerne auf Float X oder den "alten" Monarch Plus RC3 umsteigen, leider sind diese gerade recht rar im Bikemarkt.....jetzt habe ich einen Fox DHX Air 5.0 gefunden (angeblich komplett neu).
Laut vorherigen Seite passt der Dämpfer ja auch in das Strive, lohnt sich auf ein Umstieg auf den DHX Air, oder bietet dieser eher veraltete Technik und somit keine Verbesserung zum Float CTD?


----------



## Rick7 (10. Mai 2016)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @Rick7 : hat dein Rahmen auch geknackst, meiner macht schon Stimmen,
> muss heute nachschauen, was mit dem Radl los ist



Ne geknackst hat da nix. Ich denke auch dass er halten würde, aber ich wills nicht herausfordern. Mal schaun was Canyon macht,immerhin erst 2,5 Jahre alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strive_ESX (10. Mai 2016)

*andiarbeit*
Auf der Explosionszeichnung "Strive_ES_M23-12_BOM_ts.pdf" stehen die Lagerbezeichnungen,
gib diese einfach in eine Suchmaschine ein.
Die Schrägkugellager 7902 VRD habe ich in kleinen Mengen nur in England bekommen.


*BlackLupo*
Knackt dein Strive jetzt mehr und meinst du echt es kommt vom Rahmen?


*Rick7*
Echt mist, die Stelle behalte ich auch im Auge.
Ist der Riss tatsächlich in der Schweißnaht?
Viel Erfolg, bei Canyon!


----------



## Rick7 (10. Mai 2016)

jo is er. Das selbe Problem hatte hier schonmal jemand, glaube sogar dass es zwei Leute waren.
Danke


----------



## Der_Graue (11. Mai 2016)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ne geknackst hat da nix. Ich denke auch dass er halten würde, aber ich wills nicht herausfordern. Mal schaun was Canyon macht,immerhin erst 2,5 Jahre alt



Kannste mal ein Foto machen, damit ich sehe, wo genau der Bruch ist?


----------



## Rick7 (11. Mai 2016)

Moin Blacki 

anbei das Foto. Ist mehr ein Riss. Aber wenn die Stelle arbeitet ist das halt nicht gut.


----------



## Der_Graue (11. Mai 2016)

*Strive ESX*
Knackt dein Strive jetzt mehr und meinst du echt es kommt vom Rahmen?
------------
Es knackt schon recht laut, war letztes WE in Riva und da habe ich das Bike schon
recht hart herangenommen.
Im Wiegeschritt und wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze, knackt es schon recht bitter,
obwohl das Tretlager neu ist.
Habe das Bike gestern mal gewaschen, konnte aber keinen Riss entdecken.


----------



## Rick7 (11. Mai 2016)

Das Srtive is leider ne Knackbude, bei mir knackst auch immer irgendwas - ich hörs schon garnicht mehr... Reverb kann auch n Grund sein. Bei mir is es meistens der doofe Renthal split Vorbau...wer sich so ne Konstruktion ausdenkt gehört eh gesteinigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strive_ESX (11. Mai 2016)

*Rick7*
Den Rahmen mußt du unbedingt einschicken!
Sieht auf deinem Foto so aus  als ob die Schweißnaht regelrecht nach unten abbiegt, also eine Kante bildet.
An meinem Rahmen ist die Stelle deutlich runder und großflächiger verschweißt.

*BlackLupo*
Ein Strive muß nicht knacken, es würde meine "Uphill-Meditation" erheblich durcheinander bringen.
Stimmt aber schon, das Strive wird als "Knackbude" verkauft, unnötiger Weise.
Bei meinem war es das Sram GPX Tretlager links, Durchmesser Kurbelwelle 21,98 mm und Innendurchmesser Lager 22,20 mm.
Hatte erst gedacht meine Schieblehre wäre kaputt aber das Mikrometer bestätigte es, Trimmblech rein und gut ist's.
Die lichte Weite der Kettenstrebe zur Lagerung am Hauptrahmen hatte ebenfalls 0,2 mm Spiel, bewirkte ein gelegentliches Knacken.
Ebenfalls ein Trimmblech, sowie  eine Stützhülse zwischen den Kugellagern im Hauptrahmen, brachten Abhilfe.
Wenn es jetzt noch knackt, ist es immer das Gestänge von meinem Billig-Sattel, wasserbeständiges Fett beruhigt ihn wieder.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!


----------



## Rick7 (11. Mai 2016)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> *Rick7*
> Den Rahmen mußt du unbedingt einschicken!
> Sieht auf deinem Foto so aus  als ob die Schweißnaht regelrecht nach unten abbiegt, also eine Kante bildet.
> An meinem Rahmen ist die Stelle deutlich runder und großflächiger verschweißt.



Jap, der ist schon so gut wie bei Canyon. 
Ist schon komplett zerlegt und sauber,
Kam nur noch nicht dazu ihn zu verschicken. Wie gesagt 2,5 Jahre, bekanntes Problem. Da sollte schon was drin sein.


----------



## Haukejunior (19. Mai 2016)

Servus an Alle.
Mich würde mal interessieren ob es jemanden gibt der ein 2013er 26" Strive schon gegen ein 2015/2016er 27,5" Strive getauscht hat und wie sich die Klettereigenschaften verändert haben. Gibt es da schon jemanden? Wie sind die Erfahrungen?

Gruß Danny


----------



## Rick7 (19. Mai 2016)

Kommt wohl aber auch schwer darauf an, ob man die "race" Geo oder die "normale" Geo hat.


----------



## Haukejunior (19. Mai 2016)

Stimmt da gab es einen Unterschied. Dann sage ich mal Race Geo denn das spricht mich mehr an.


----------



## Strive_ESX (19. Mai 2016)

Aha, Race also!
Ich habe mir das so überlegt:
Strive I > Geometrie für die Ebene und bergab, Anpassung bergauf =  Enduro-Tour
Strive II > Geometrie für die Ebene und bergauf, Anpassung bergab =  Enduro-Race
Gefahren bin ich das Strive II noch nicht.
Mit den entsprechenden Komponenten ist das Strive I bergauf eine extreme Bergziege, 
bergab eher kipplig aber dafür im technischen Bereich sehr agil.
Wie immer, reine Geschmackssache.
Wollte mir damals ein Nerve zulegen, im direkten Vergleich ist es dann ein Strive geworden.
Ein Test in einer für dich extremen Umgebung sagt dir mehr als alles Andere.


----------



## Rick7 (19. Mai 2016)

Mei sie haben halt die Geo etwas modernisiert, etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel, mehr reach, was halt gerade so in ist^^
Länger ist es allein durch den Radstand mit 650 b schon - Ich bin das neue nur mal Probe gerollt das war n M race. Ich würde sagen, dass das neue von den Daten her noch besser bergab geht.
Bergauf ohne shapeshifter halt schlechter, aber dafür hat man ihn ja. Wurde mir von nem Bekannten so bestätigt.
Der @Boardi05 kennt se beide und kann bestimmt fundierter was dazu sagen, ob sich das mit meiner Theorie deckt 

Ach ja Canyon hat sich wegen meinem Rahmen gemeldet, ich bekomme nen nagelneuen, in Raw 
Halt noch das alte Modell, aber trotzdem sehr sehr geiler Zug, nach Ablauf der Garantie 

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Mai 2016)

Die zwei Räder sind unterschiedlich, auch wenn die Geoziffern nur minimal anders sind. Ich hab von M auf Regular M gewechselt, Dämpfer, Cockpit, Bremse und Antrieb sind der selbe, Reifencombi mittlerweile auch. Bergauf in XC mode isses ne ganz andere Welt, im DH Mode is es nahezu gleich, bergab hingegen gelingen mit technisch schwierige Stellen leichter, auf flüssigen Trails is der Unterschied wohl wegen den 650B, denn es rollt leichter und n ticken schneller. 
Ich bereue den Kauf nicht, auch wenn ich das "alte" nach nicht mal 2 Jahren verkauft hab.


----------



## Haukejunior (20. Mai 2016)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Mich interessiert aber eher nur das bergauf Verhalten. Finde mein jetziges Strive eher nicht so dolle bergauf daher wollte ich wissen ob es mit dem neuen Modell einfacher wird oder nicht.


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Mai 2016)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Mei sie haben halt die Geo etwas modernisiert, etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel, mehr reach, was halt gerade so in ist^^
> Länger ist es allein durch den Radstand mit 650 b schon - Ich bin das neue nur mal Probe gerollt das war n M race. Ich würde sagen, dass das neue von den Daten her noch besser bergab geht.
> Bergauf ohne shapeshifter halt schlechter, aber dafür hat man ihn ja. Wurde mir von nem Bekannten so bestätigt.
> Der @Boardi05 kennt se beide und kann bestimmt fundierter was dazu sagen, ob sich das mit meiner Theorie deckt
> ...



Kann´s nicht glauben, was haben die sich wegen meinen kaputten Shifter angestellt.
Musste fast 4 Wochen auf einen Neuen warten, hätte ich mir nicht selbst einen gekauft,
hätte ich die ganze Zeit nicht fahren können.
*Super, dann hat sich am Service von Canyon doch was geändert, wurde auch Zeit!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (20. Mai 2016)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Mich interessiert aber eher nur das bergauf Verhalten. Finde mein jetziges Strive eher nicht so dolle bergauf daher wollte ich wissen ob es mit dem neuen Modell einfacher wird oder nicht.



Ich fand das "alte" bergauf schon richtig gut, hatte vom nerve am aufs strive gewechselt und das strive ging um einiges besser bergauf. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haukejunior (20. Mai 2016)

Ok und geht das neue Strive nun noch besser im XC Mode?


----------



## Strive_ESX (20. Mai 2016)

*Boardi05*

Welchen Dämpfer hattest du im deinem Strive I verbaut?
Ich frage deshalb, weil bergauf ein Dämpfer mit >90%-igen  Lockout mein Strive erst wirklich kletterfähig machte.


*Haukejunior*
Welche Komponenten fährst du,?
Gabel, Dämpfer, Pedale, Lenkerbreite wirken sich alle auf die Kletterfähigkeit aus.


*Rick7*
Ist ja interessant, du hast einen Rahmen in Raw bekommen!
Eine Kettenstrebe in Raw wollte mir Canyon nicht anbieten.


----------



## Haukejunior (20. Mai 2016)

Ich habe die Vollausstattung. Also 34er Float CTD und Float X CTD, Pedale Shimano XTR Klick, Lenker Renthal Fatbar Carbon 30mm Rise.


----------



## Strive_ESX (20. Mai 2016)

*Haukejunior
*
Klickpedale ist bergauf schon mal gut*.*
Ermittle das "Wegsacken" deines Dämpfers an verschiedenen Steigungen.
1. Vor einer Steigung welche du noch als moderat empfindest den SAG-Gummi am Dämpfer hochschieben,
Gabel absenken und Mode C nicht vergessen.
Im Sitzen mit rundem Tritt ein Stück hochfahren und dann den SAG messen.
2. Das Gleiche an einer für dich grenzwertigen Steigung.
Als Vergleich:
Fox RP23  (Propedal) - moderat 10mm - mittel 15mm - grenzwertig 21mm
Magura TS RC (Lockout) - moderat 3mm - mittel 5mm - grenzwertig 10mm
Das Strive steht somit ca. 20% -30% höher im Heck, was in der Praxis bei gleicher Herzfrequenz ca. einen Gang größer ausmacht.
Der Druck an den Pedalen kommt deutlich früher, wodurch der Tritt auch runder wird.
Ich fahre allerdings mit "Bar-Middles" in der Long-Travel Version am Lenker, ist nicht jedermanns Sache.
Probier es aus und sag bescheid!


----------



## Rick7 (20. Mai 2016)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> *Rick7*
> Ist ja interessant, du hast einen Rahmen in Raw bekommen!
> Eine Kettenstrebe in Raw wollte mir Canyon nicht anbieten.



Hmm ja komisch, bei mir war halt der Hauptrahmen kaputt. Erst ham sie mir n schwarzen in S angeboten - als ich dann aber gesagt habe, dass ich auch einen M nehmen würde, hat der Mitarbeiter nachgekuckt und gesagt, dass der noch auf Lager ist. 
Mich wunderts eh, dass die da überhaupt noch Rahmen vom alten Strive auf Lager haben. Einen neuen Rahmen können sie mir aufgrund der freiwilligen Garantie nicht anbieten.
Aber abwarten, noch hab ich nur die mündliche Auskunft und noch nix in Händen.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Mai 2016)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> *Boardi05*
> 
> Welchen Dämpfer hattest du im deinem Strive I verbaut?
> Ich frage deshalb, weil bergauf ein Dämpfer mit >90%-igen  Lockout mein Strive erst wirklich kletterfähig machte.



Anfangs FloatCTD Factory Kashima, danach FloatX, damit gings am besten bergauf, kurze Zeit auch Monarch Plus



Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ok und geht das neue Strive nun noch besser im XC Mode?



Geht um einiges besser bergauf


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Mai 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Anfangs FloatCTD Factory Kashima, danach FloatX, damit gings am besten bergauf, kurze Zeit auch Monarch Plus
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Und womit ging´s am besten bergab?


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Mai 2016)

@Boardi05 

Welcher Dämpfer ging am besten bergab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (21. Mai 2016)

FloatX mit großem Spacer, damit wars richtig gut, Park oder AM Tour, musste nie Luftruck ändern und er rauschte nie durch den Federweg, nutzte ihn aber gut.


----------



## tr8enduro (25. Mai 2016)

Suche einen neuen Dämpfer für mein 2013er Strive.
Passt das schon der Monarch Plus mit Piggy rein? Wie läuft der drin? Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## waldi28 (25. Mai 2016)

Ja, der passt. Hab ich seit zwei Jahren drin und bin voll zufrieden.







Pass aber auf, dass es kein Debon air ist. Die Luftkammer ist für den Hinterbau vom Strive zu groß. Da musst du je nach Fahrergewicht so viele Spacer einbauen, dass du besser eine kleine Lufkammer nimmst. Gib einfach Debon air in der Suchfunktion ein, dann findest du hier genug Komentare.
Oder auch hier. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive-2013-welchen-daempfer.691748/


----------



## tr8enduro (25. Mai 2016)

Schaut sehr gut aus!

Finde allerdings keinen passenden im Bikemarkt, und neu wollte ich den dann doch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Rick7 (26. Mai 2016)

Canyon hat beim monarch plus ab 2014 nen L/L tune verbaut gell  wird aber nicht einfach den im after market zu finden.


----------



## Der_Graue (26. Mai 2016)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ja, der passt. Hab ich seit zwei Jahren drin und bin voll zufrieden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gepflegtes Bike, meins ist immer so dreckig, wie machst du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (26. Mai 2016)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Sehr gepflegtes Bike, meins ist immer so dreckig, wie machst du das?


Das sieht nicht immer so aus. Ich hatte das Bike über Winter bis aufs letzte Schräubchen zerlegt, um die Lager zu tauschen, und die Federelemente warten zu lassen. Wie es dann so ist, wurde noch einiges umgebaut und getauscht und natürlich auch vor dem Zusammenbau geputzt. Als ich das Foto gemacht habe, hatte das Rad nach drei Monaten zum ersten mal wieder das Tageslicht gesehen.
Spätesten am Wochenende sieht es dann wieder anders aus.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich der 1x10 Umbau und das ovale Kettenblatt fährt.






Manchmal sieht es auch so aus


----------



## rico09 (27. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute
hab jetzt den neuen Strive Rahmen und eine Frage. Welchen Umwerfertyp braucht man und benötigt man einen Adapter?


----------



## Rick7 (28. Mai 2016)

Hi,

Wenns n neues strive ist, also eines mit 650b dann ist das hier der falsche thread. Dann musst du im Strive 2015/2016 thread nachsehen.
Wenn du altes strive hast, n paar Seiten vorher gab es die selbe Frage schonmal, am besten mal suchen.

Gruß


----------



## rico09 (28. Mai 2016)

Ah ok sorry hab ich nicht gewusst!
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Rick7 (1. Juni 2016)

Hi Leutz,

so Canyon hat mir wie versprochen den Austauschrahmen geschickt  Dickes Merci an dieser Stelle, super Service.
Da ich mir in Zwischenzeit einen Ersatz besorgt habe, gibts ihn im bikemarkt zu erwerben. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-grosse-m-neu-inkl-rock-shox-monarch-plus-rc3

Cheers


----------



## tr8enduro (3. Juni 2016)

Moin,

gibt's beim Dämpferausbau irgendwas wichtiges zu beachten oder einfach Luft raus und Schrauben lösen?
Und wie bekomme ich am besten den unteren Bolzen raus?

Grüße


----------



## waldi28 (3. Juni 2016)

Die obere Schraube dreht sich gerne rund, da sie aus Alu ist. Also vorsichtig mit einem guten Inbus lösen.
Unten einfach die beiden Klemmschrauben lösen und den Bolzen mit einem Dorn raushämmern.


----------



## Strive_ESX (4. Juni 2016)

Vorsicht mit dem "Raushämmern", nur ganz leichte Schläge.
Manchmal sitzt die Welle fest, trotz gelöster Klemmschrauben.
Im Baumarkt eine Gewindestange, Muttern und Scheiben nicht vergessen, mit passendem Alu-Rohr besorgen und sich einen Abzieher basteln.
Bei der Gelegenheit gleich das Nadellager reinigen und neu fetten.
Übrigens, die Nadeln fallen raus!


----------



## Rick7 (4. Juni 2016)

Mit Gefühl raushämmern passt gut, ich hab dafür immer ne lange, passende Nuss benutzt. Abzieher halte ich da jetzt für etwas übertrieben, aber wenn man die Zeit und Lust hat.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich hab immer n 6er oder 8er Inbus genommen, in position gebracht und hinten mit dem Gummihammer draufgehaut, ging immer super rein und raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
habe mir hier im bikemarkt einen Fox Float X gekauft.
Habe ihn eingebaut und glaube da stimmt wohl was nicht oder?
So habe ich das noch nicht gesehen.....


----------



## Der_Graue (5. Juni 2016)

öughm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir hier im bikemarkt einen Fox Float X gekauft.
> Habe ihn eingebaut und glaube da stimmt wohl was nicht oder?
> So habe ich das noch nicht gesehen.....



Ziemlich viel Öl was da rauskommt, da ist sicherlich die Dichtung hinüber, oder es ist einfach zuviel Öl drin.
Hält der Dämpfer die Luft?


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juni 2016)

öughm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir hier im bikemarkt einen Fox Float X gekauft.
> Habe ihn eingebaut und glaube da stimmt wohl was nicht oder?
> So habe ich das noch nicht gesehen.....



Meine zwei FloatX haben beide die ersten paar Wochen so ausgschaut, is normal, wird dann weniger und wenns dann aufhört hab ich immer nachgefüllt, dann fängt das ganze von neuem an. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## öughm (5. Juni 2016)

Was hast denn da nachgefüllt? Schmieröl in der Luftkammer oder was? 
Ich habe den aber gebraucht gekauft ne, also der ist nicht neu!!!

Bisher hat kein Fox Dämpfer von mir so gesifft aussen muss ich sagen, die waren quasi alle komplett trocken


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juni 2016)

Meine Fox haben alle so gesifft die ersten paar Ausfahrten, ja Fox Fluid in der Luftkammer.


----------



## öughm (5. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt lt. Verkäufer hat er aber nichts in die Luftkammer geschmiert. 
Werde das ganze dann mal beobachten und schauen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Haukejunior (6. Juni 2016)

Sollte aber normal sein. Wenn nix wäre würde ich mir gedanken machen.


----------



## öughm (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

meine Speichen an meinem hinteren Laufrad sind jetzt wiederholt locker sodass ich mir gerne ein neues zulegen möchte.

Die Maße sind doch 12x142mm oder? Wie ist das mit der X12 Steckachse, passt da jedes Laufrad?
Hat jemand vlt eine Empfehlung fuer einem robusten Satz bzw auch nur HR?

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=21177;menu=1000,2,140,17;pgc[5240]=5243;orderby=2


----------



## tr8enduro (19. Juni 2016)

Will mir auch ein neues zulegen, hatte das mal ins Auge gefasst.

http://m.ebay.de/itm/381654802451?_mwBanner=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (20. Juni 2016)

jap 12 x 142mm aka X12 Steckachse. Gibt halt noch 12 x 135mm also aufpassen.
Vergiss den Fulcrum LRS, der is imho fürs Enduro nix und auch nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäss was die Felgenbreite angeht.
Wie wärs mit etwas customizing. Z.B. ne DT 350 Nabe mit ner EX471er Felge? Kostet schon ein bischen mehr als 200 Euro aber dafür haste was gescheites und nicht wieder Ärger mit den Laufrädern.

@tr8enduro das ist ein DH Laufrad, ist klar oder? Weißt du was das wiegt? Würde jetzt mal beim kompletten LRS auf ca 2 kg tippen


----------



## öughm (20. Juni 2016)

mhhh okay, und was haltet ihr von diesem hier?

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...1000,2,140,17;pgc[5240]=5243;page=3;orderby=2

Gerade bei Laufrädern gibt es finde ich so einen riesen Angebot, da kann man keinen Überblick bekommen was gut und was schlecht ist.


----------



## Rick7 (20. Juni 2016)

Freeride / DH ... Schau doch mal hier im bikemarkt nach ob du da was passendes findest. Nur Vorsicht vor nem allzusehr gebrauchten LRS da
kannste auch mal schnell ins Klo greifen.

Wie gesagt, evtl mal bei action Sports n custom LRS zusammenstellen, wenn du keinen Laufradbauer hast. Das ist z.B.. schon ok. Die System Laufradsätze sind meistens nicht soo der Bringer. 

Such die N Enduro LRS thread und lies dich ein bisschen über das Thema ein 

was ist denn der alte mit den lockeren Speichen für einer? Ist jetzt erstmal kein Grund den zu ersetzen oder? Mal vernünftig zentriert und gut isses.


----------



## öughm (20. Juni 2016)

ist der Standard SunRingle Charger vom Strive halt. Das Laufrad wurde jetzt zum 3.Mal zentriert und hat ca 200Km gehalten und jetzt sind die Speichen wieder locker....das letzte Mal meinte der nette Fahrradmensch schon "Das Laufrad hat es hinter sich".

Ist doch egal ob DH/FR oder? Das heißt doch nur das Laufrad ist schwerer oder? Oder gibt es da sonst noch andere Unterschiede?


----------



## Rick7 (20. Juni 2016)

hmm der Charger ist ansich nicht soo schlecht, hat halt öfters Probleme gerrisenen Nippeln bzw. Speichenlöchern gehabt.
So wie sich das für mich anhört ist der "Fahrradmensch" als Fehlerquelle nicht auszuschließen. Und falls doch ne Felge durch ist, kannste ja
ne neue einspeichen lassen? Wieso gleich n komplett neuer LRS?
Ja der Gewichtsunterschied ist an den Laufrädern halt schon essentiell, weil rotierende Masse und so.
500 g am Rahmen - mehr oder weniger Wurst. 500g an den Laufrädern - ne Welt.
Meiner Meinung nach hat n FR/DH Lrs halt nix an nem Enduro verloren, außer du rockst das Ding ständig im bikepark runter.
DH Laufräder sind oft dogar noch n bischen schmäler was Felgenbreite angeht. An die 30 mm Außenbreite sollte die Felge schon haben.

Haste noch Garantie auf die Laufräder. Ich würde die mal zu Canyon schicken.
Der Service ist einfach super - bisschen Zeit musste mitbringen


----------



## öughm (20. Juni 2016)

Ja mit dem Gewicht ist mir schon klar, wobei das eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt bei mir 

Garantie habe ich leider keine mehr....ich denke ich suche mal im Bikemarkt und werde das Laufrad nochmal zum zentrieren geben (woanders), sozusagen ein letzter Versuch.
Habe leider bisher keinen einzigen bezahlebaren Enduro LRS gefunden, will auch keine 500 Euro ausgeben, abgesehen davon reicht erst mal nur ein HR, mit dem VR hatte ich bisher keine Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (20. Juni 2016)

Geht mir genauso, brauche auch nur ein Hinterrad. Wie sieht es mit dem aus? Hält das was aus? Mavic hat ja eigentlich einen guten Ruf.

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...gc[10196][10202]=1;pgc[18612]=18613;orderby=2


----------



## öughm (20. Juni 2016)

da steht bei Einsatzgebiet: MTB, Cross Mountain .... nunja das würde ich dann eher nicht nehmen


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Juni 2016)

Ich war mit dem E2000 von dtswiss sehr zufrieden, hab ich immer draufgemacht wenns nur bergab ging. 

Für neue hab ich den e1900 als dh satz geholt, auch schön stabil und günstig. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tr8enduro (20. Juni 2016)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dt-swiss-e-1900-spline-26-laufradsatz-100-15-x-142-12-210308

Die? 
Der Sperrklinken Freilauf gefällt mir allerdings nicht, Gewicht ist in Ordnung


----------



## öughm (20. Juni 2016)

@Boardi05 : Wie laut ist denn der Freilauf bei den DT Swiss Laufrädern?
Stabilität geht bei mir auch VOR Gewicht, kannst du etwas dazu sagen? Vielleicht auch zur Haltbarkeit sozusagen?

Das E1900 Set ist aber gerade nicht lieferbar bei h&s oder?

Ist das Shimano XT LRS SET kompatibel zur X12 Steckachse und passt somit an das Strive?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-disc-qr15-142x12-laufradsatz-34193/wg_id-507


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Juni 2016)

Freilauf is relativ laut, ich bin mit den teilen ganz zufrieden, hab zwar die 650B, aber hinten hats schon mehrmals ordentlich geknallt, bis jetzt is nur eine Delle drinnen. Tubelessband muss man halt selber reinkleben, ging aber relativ gut und es ist leicht genug tape dabei.


----------



## tr8enduro (21. Juni 2016)

Kann die E1900 auch nirgends finden, im  Bikemarkt auch nicht.

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...[72]=248;pgc[10196][10202]=1;pgc[18612]=18613

Das ist glaube ich noch ein gute Alternative, ist mir allerdings etwas zu teuer...
Finde sonst wirklich kein Endurolaufrad für relativ kleines Geld.


----------



## Rick7 (21. Juni 2016)

http://www.actionsports.de/laufraeder/laufradkonfigurator/?p=1


----------



## öughm (22. Juni 2016)

Rick7 schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/laufraeder/laufradkonfigurator/?p=1



@Rick7  da blicke ich gar nicht durch was ich nehmen soll....will einen stabilen LRS für Enduro/FR....

Was denn mit dem XT LRS von Shimano?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-disc-qr15-142x12-laufradsatz-34193/wg_id-507


----------



## Rick7 (22. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt, les dich mal n bischen hier im Forum ein, gibt genug enduro lrs threads. Es kamen auch schon n paar tipps was passabel wäre. N bischen Eigeninitiative hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (23. Juni 2016)

öughm schrieb:


> @Rick7  da blicke ich gar nicht durch was ich nehmen soll....will einen stabilen LRS für Enduro/FR....
> 
> Was denn mit dem XT LRS von Shimano?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-disc-qr15-142x12-laufradsatz-34193/wg_id-507



Kauf dir eine vernünftige Felge deiner Wahl, nimm deine alte Nabe und lasse
sie dir bei Ralph Hansemann einspeichen, der Typ macht eine super Arbeit
zu einem Topp Preis!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/181885215556?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Ich habe mir die neue Felge von Stan´s notube MK3 in 27,5" geholt und sie mir von ihm einspeichen lassen.
Das Ganze hat 4 Tage gedauert, bis das LR wieder da war ;-)
http://www.hibike.de/notubes-ztr-fl...och-schwarz-p56c80af51f58088197c8b4486a98fe30


----------



## öughm (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Fragen  

1. Steht das HR bei euch auch nicht komplett mittig im Hinterbau? Ist mir eben aufgefallen aber dank Steckachse gibt es ja nur 1 "richtige Position". 

2. Habe mein HR eben zentriert, läuft nun wieder zu 95% rund, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das die Speichenspannung deutlich geringer ist als zB an dem Mavic Laufrad meines Vaters. Ist das ein Zeichen fuer Verschleiß? Bin ja wie gesagt eh auf der Suche nach einem neuen HR.....

Danke und einen schönen verregneten Samstag


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Juni 2016)

öughm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe 2 Fragen
> 
> ...



Da ist was faul, ist so absolut nicht OK!


----------



## öughm (25. Juni 2016)

Was ist da passiert? Selbst NUR mit Felge ist das schief?
Bleibt ja nur kompletter Hinterbau verzogen? Oder vlt das komplette Laufrad? Steckachse?


----------



## Thomas800 (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo, leider hat es mich jetzt nach 3 Jahren auch erwischt ... Haariss an der Kettenstrebe. Bin gespannt wie sich Canyon verhält.


----------



## Strive_ESX (28. Juni 2016)

*Thomas800*
Da bin ich gespannt, ob sie dir auch eine braune Kettenstrebe anbieten 
Sag bescheid!


----------



## Thomas800 (28. Juni 2016)

Orrr... das können die vergessen


----------



## Thomas800 (29. Juni 2016)

habe mittlerweile den Support eine Email geschrieben. Leider gab es bis jetzt noch keine Antwort geschweige denn eine Empfangsbestätigung.Habe in der Zwischenzeit mir die Stelle noch einmal genauer angesehen und bin mir gar nicht mehr so sicher, ob es tatsächlich ein Riss ist. Was denkt Ihr ?


----------



## Haukejunior (30. Juni 2016)

Also irgendwas ist da aber es sollte dich nicht am weiterfahren hindern. Shredder noch paar Trails und sieh was dann passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (30. Juni 2016)

weiterfahren und beobachten, wenn die Reaktion von Canyon "nicht zufriedenstellend" ist würde ich da mal mit feinen Schleifpapier vorsichtig drangehen....wer weiß ob das nicht nur ganz oberflächlich ist.

Vorher würde ich da aber natürlich nix dran machen, vielleicht bekommst das ja ersetzt.


----------



## Haukejunior (30. Juni 2016)

Also mit Schleifpapier würde ich da nix machen. Das findet Canyon denke ich nicht pralle.


----------



## Thomas800 (30. Juni 2016)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten. Konnte jetzt nicht wiedererstehen und habe ein wenig geschliffen.
Hier das Ergebnis


----------



## Rick7 (30. Juni 2016)

Man sieht dass man nichts sieht


----------



## öughm (1. Juli 2016)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch erst die Mail bzw Reaktion von Canyon abwarten, aber okay ich sehe da jetzt auch nix mehr....

P.S.: Bzgl. Laufrad habe ich mich jetzt für das Hope Tech Enduro Laufrad samt Hope 4 Nabe entschieden. Bin gespannt wie sich das fährt.


----------



## tr8enduro (4. Juli 2016)

Moin,

habe grade ein gutes Angebot für eine MT5 Bremse mit 203mm Scheiben für vorne und hinten bekommen.
Passen die ans Strive mit den vorhandenen Adapter? Für hinten würde ich einen PM Adapter auf 203 mm dazubekommen, da hinten ja normal eine 180er Scheibe ohne Adapter ist. 
Vorne ist ja serienmäßig ein Adapter auf 203mm eingebaut, das sollte also passen.
Will endlich die Elixir 5 loswerden, bevor ich im nahenden Urlaub ein paar Tiefenmeter abreiße
Schnelle Antworten wären gut, danke!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (4. Juli 2016)

Ja, sollte passen, du hast deine Frage ja schon selbst beantwortet.
Das Einzige wäre jetzt noch ob du auch wirklich ne 203er Scheibe mit passendem Adapter verbaut hast. Da gabs glaub ich auch mal 200 mm bei Avid.


----------



## tr8enduro (4. Juli 2016)

Gut, dann werde ich mir die wohl holen.

Ich meine das wäre eine 203 mm Scheibe, aber das könnte man ja zur Not noch mit einer Unterlegscheibe ausgleichen.


----------



## Rick7 (4. Juli 2016)

ganz genau


----------



## Dennis-Fox (12. Juli 2016)

Kann mir mal jemand helfen? 

Ich bin gerade dabei mein Stritte zu zerlegen. Soweit ging bis jetzt alles ganz gut. Die Lager vom Hinterbau sind auch schon raus. 

Ich scheitere jetzt allerdings an zwei Stellen. 
Die Aufnahme vom Hinterbau über dem Tretlager bekomm ich nicht ab und die 270 Grad Box bekomme ich nicht vom Rahmen ab.
Habe da bereits den Langen Imbiss Bolzen raus gedreht. Aber außen sitzen noch so Plastikkappen die fest sind und das Teil sitzt mega fest..


Jemand noch nen Tipp welche Lager man am besten für den Dämpfer nehmen kann? Die sind auch hinüber...


----------



## Rick7 (12. Juli 2016)

die Schwingenlagerung überm Tretlager hat ne a,b,c Schrauben Reihenfolge - das hast du am Schirm oder?
Du hast die Explo Zeichnung von der HP?
Box hab ich nie abmontiert, weil da wohl zwecks massig locktite gerne was dabei kaputt geht.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (12. Juli 2016)

Hab alle Schrauben raus. Allerdings sitzt da der Rahmen auf einem Bolzen. Egal. Die Lager waren noch gut und bleiben drin. Die Box lass ich auch erst mal. 
Alle anderen Lager habe ich heute bestellt. 
Noch jemand nen Tipp wie man am besten den Bolzen an der unteren Dämpfer Aufnahme ausbaut? Ich hab mir dabei wohl das Lager am Dämpfer zerstört. Da kommt eh ein neues rein, aber für die Zukunft würde ich es gerne schonender zerlegen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_Graue (12. Juli 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Hab alle Schrauben raus. Allerdings sitzt da der Rahmen auf einem Bolzen. Egal. Die Lager waren noch gut und bleiben drin. Die Box lass ich auch erst mal.
> Alle anderen Lager habe ich heute bestellt.
> Noch jemand nen Tipp wie man am besten den Bolzen an der unteren Dämpfer Aufnahme ausbaut? Ich hab mir dabei wohl das Lager am Dämpfer zerstört. Da kommt eh ein neues rein, aber für die Zukunft würde ich es gerne schonender zerlegen
> 
> ...



Der Lagerblozen geht bei mir zumindest butterweich raus.
Löse die M5 Schrauben, und stecke 2 Schraubendreher in die Schlitze, bitte nur leicht
reinschieben, dann kannst du den Bolzen einfach mit leichten Schlägen und
einem 8er (Ø7,5 mm) Splintentreiben raustreiben.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (12. Juli 2016)

Ok danke für den Tipp. Die Idee hatte ich vorhin auch schon, aber hab die dann verworfen aus Angst etwas zu beschädigen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schwed1 (18. Juli 2016)

Servus,

der Rock Shox Monarch Rt3 von meinem Strive 7.0 von 2011 verliert ca. 20-30 PSI Luft pro Woche (bei ca. 185 PSI), kommt auf Häufigkeit und Intensität der Fahrten an. Ich hab den Dämpfer mal ausgebaut und in Wasser gelegt, es waren keine Luftblasen zu sehen. Kann man jetzt davon ausgehen, dass die Luftkammer keinen Defekt hat, sondern das Innere des Dämpfers defekt ist und somit ein größerer Service erforderlich wird. Der Dämpfer wurde erst im Winter dieses Jahres eingebaut, er lag vorher nur rum, da es ein Kulanzdämpfer war. Der große Service kostet so um die 120€. Ein neuer Dämpfer kostet so um die 200€. Lohnt sich ein großer Service dann überhaupt, bzw. gibt’s Alternativen?

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## Trialside (18. Juli 2016)

Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Luft in das Dämpferinnere, das mit einem höheren Öldruck beaufschlagt ist, dringt. Ich würde mich eher auf die Punkte Staubabstreifer/Kolbendichtung, Gewinde der Luftkammer und Ventilstutzensitz, sowie Ventileinsatz konzentrieren. Viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es ja dann fast nicht mehr, es sei denn, du hast eine Luftkammer mit größerer Hülse drüber. Dann musst du natürlich auch dort die beiden Dichtungen mit betrachten.

Wenn das Wasser nicht hilft, könntest duch auch noch mal Wasser mit Fit o.Ä. oder einen leichten Ölfilm an den entsprechenden Stelleen probieren. Mit dem Ölfilm habe ich mal eine Leckage am Ventilstutzensitz feststellen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (19. Juli 2016)

Trialside schrieb:


> Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Luft in das Dämpferinnere, das mit einem höheren Öldruck beaufschlagt ist, dringt. Ich würde mich eher auf die Punkte Staubabstreifer/Kolbendichtung, Gewinde der Luftkammer und Ventilstutzensitz, sowie Ventileinsatz konzentrieren. Viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es ja dann fast nicht mehr, es sei denn, du hast eine Luftkammer mit größerer Hülse drüber. Dann musst du natürlich auch dort die beiden Dichtungen mit betrachten.
> 
> Wenn das Wasser nicht hilft, könntest duch auch noch mal Wasser mit Fit o.Ä. oder einen leichten Ölfilm an den entsprechenden Stelleen probieren. Mit dem Ölfilm habe ich mal eine Leckage am Ventilstutzensitz feststellen können.



Oder nimm Spüliwasser, dann bilden sich an den undichten Stellen schöne Schaumblasen


----------



## tr8enduro (19. Juli 2016)

Moin,

hat hier schonmal jemand die kompletten Lager im Hinterbau ausgetauscht? Wenn ja, habt ihr es selber gemacht oder eingeschickt (Kosten)? Welche Lager benötige ich da und wie groß ist der Aufwand, wenn man selbst Hand anlegt?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## waldi28 (19. Juli 2016)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat hier schonmal jemand die kompletten Lager im Hinterbau ausgetauscht? Wenn ja, habt ihr es selber gemacht oder eingeschickt (Kosten)? Welche Lager benötige ich da und wie groß ist der Aufwand, wenn man selbst Hand anlegt?
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten!



Hab die Lager Anfang des Jahres gewechselt. War sehr zeitaufwändig und ohne professionelles Werkzeug auch nicht ganz ohne.
Das Auspressen ging noch ganz einfach, aber wenn du beim Einpressen ohne passendes Werkzeug arbeiten musst, lass lieber die Finger davon. Ich hab mit Gewindestangen, Unterlegscheiben und Hülsen gearbeitet. Insbesondere die Lager der 270° Box sind schwierig wieder einzupressen, da die Auflageflächen nicht parallel zueinander liegen und die Lager schnell verkanten. Mit der entsprechenden Einpresshülse geht das natürlich einfacher. Die Hauptlager der Schwinge und der Sitzstrebe gehen noch einigermaßen einfach einzupressen.
Die Lagerbezeihnungen findes du hier (2013er Modell):
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf
Kosten der Lager lagen zwischen 60 und 70,-€.


----------



## schwed1 (19. Juli 2016)

Servus,

Hab die Lager auch diesen Winter gewechselt, muss jedoch sagen, dass es relativ einfach war. Hatte auch nur eine gewindestange mit unterlegscheiben. Hab leider nur günstige Lager genommen, Weil ich dachte wenns nicht funktioniert kann ich die Lager auch wegwerfen. Hat aber gut funktioniert.

Das mit dem Spüli werd ich mal probieren. Danke.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. Juli 2016)

Bin gerade dabei die Lager zu tauschen. Allerdings nur die 4 Hauptlager hinten und die vom Dämpfer. Alle andern waren nach 2,5 Jahre noch echt geil. Hab die einfach bei eingefettet und gut ist. 

Gibt es eigentlich ein richtiges Tool zum einpressen? Kenne auch nur die Standart Geschichte mit Gewinde und Scheiben..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_simon (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 2014er Rahmen im raw-blau-Look in Größe L. Wenn jemand seinen loswerden möchte, darf er mir gern eine Nachricht zusenden!

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Rick7 (26. Juli 2016)

Frag doch mal bei Canyon selber an, die haben noch Restbestände. Ob sie die verkaufen weiß ich jedoch leider nicht.

Cheers


----------



## joachimkroener (29. Juli 2016)

*** TAUSCH ***

Servus miteinander, 
biete aus meinem 2015er Strive einen technisch und optisch einwandfreien Cane Creek DBinline IM TAUSCH gegen einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus. 

Hat jemand Interesse? -> joachim at kroenerdesign.de

Gruß 
JOACHIM


----------



## mohlo (29. Juli 2016)

joachimkroener schrieb:


> Biete aus meinem 2015er Strive einen technisch und optisch einwandfreien Cane Creek DBinline IM TAUSCH gegen einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus.


2015er Strive? Also das mit Shapeshifter? Wenn ja, dann passt die Anfrage besser in diesen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/strive-2015-2016-erfahrungen-fragen-und-antworten.727852/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (29. Juli 2016)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Hab die Lager Anfang des Jahres gewechselt. War sehr zeitaufwändig und ohne professionelles Werkzeug auch nicht ganz ohne.
> Das Auspressen ging noch ganz einfach, aber wenn du beim Einpressen ohne passendes Werkzeug arbeiten musst, lass lieber die Finger davon. Ich hab mit Gewindestangen, Unterlegscheiben und Hülsen gearbeitet. Insbesondere die Lager der 270° Box sind schwierig wieder einzupressen, da die Auflageflächen nicht parallel zueinander liegen und die Lager schnell verkanten. Mit der entsprechenden Einpresshülse geht das natürlich einfacher. Die Hauptlager der Schwinge und der Sitzstrebe gehen noch einigermaßen einfach einzupressen.
> Die Lagerbezeihnungen findes du hier (2013er Modell):
> https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf
> Kosten der Lager lagen zwischen 60 und 70,-€.




Danke für die Infos! 

Insgesamt sind es ja acht Lager die benötigt werden, wenn ich mich nicht irre:
2x 7902 VRD
4x 61802 V-2RS
1x 61903-VRS
1x 61902-VRS

Hab mal bei riderzone.de geschaut, da komme schon an die 100€ wenn ich die da bestelle. Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht, von welcher Qualität die Lager dort sind. Wo hast du/ habt ihr die Lager bestellt? SKF soll ja eine sehr gute Qualität haben, finde auf der Website aber nichts

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=accessories&subcat=3425&id=24676

Gibt's von Canyon ein passendes Tool zum einpressen? Dieses ist ja anscheinend nur für das Nadellager.. Könnt ihr was empfehlen?
Sorry für die ganzen Fragen, aber will das Bike nicht erst einschicken und in naher Zukunft am liebsten alles selber machen können


----------



## waldi28 (29. Juli 2016)

Die Lager musst du telefonisch, im Chat oder per Mail bei Canyon bestellen. Ich finde die Qualität der Lager war in Ordnung.
Denk aber daran, die Lager vor dem Einbau ordenlich mit Fett auszupressen.
Ich hab nach den zahlreichen Hinweisen auch das Liqui Moly Bootsfett genommen. Das ist genial. Wo dieses Fett einmal ist, kommt kein Wasser mehr hin.
Ein passendes Tool gibt es glaub ich nicht direkt bei Canyon. Du brauchst ja je nach Durchmesser der Lager unterschiedliche Hülsen.
Ich hatte mal ein Set gesehen, welches für die Lager gepasst hätte. War mir aber dann mit weit über 100,-€ zu teuer.
Noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande. Die beiden Lager hinten an der Kettenstrebe sind mit einem Sprengring gesichert. Wenn man den nicht sieht, kann man lange pressen, ohne dass was passiert.


----------



## ytsan (3. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein 14er Strive 8.0 Race. Bei einem Sturz am Wochenende ist mir der Schaltzug der X01 angerissen.
Weiß jemand, ob die Zugaußenhülle bei meinem Model im Rahmen durchgehen verlegt ist? Dann müsste ich den alten Zug "nur" rausziehen und den neuen Zug wieder durchführen. Richtig?
Oder muss ich mit Tricks (z.B. Faden) arbeiten? 
Für eure Tipps und Antworten vielen Dank.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## waldi28 (3. August 2016)

Der Schaltzug ist ohne Außenhülle im Rahmen verlegt.
Du musst zunächst einen Liner über den gerissenen Schaltzug durch den Rahmen schieben, dann erst den alten Schaltzug aus dem Liner ziehen. Der Liner dient dir dann als Führung für den neuen Schaltzug. Einen Faden oder so brauchst du dann nicht.
Die beiden Liner (dünne Kunststoffröhrchen) müssten beim Zubehör dabei sein.
Zieh den alten Schaltzug ja nicht ohne den Liner aus dem Rahmen. Ansonsten wirds erheblich schwieriger den Neuen wieder einzuziehen.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. August 2016)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Der Schaltzug ist ohne Außenhülle im Rahmen verlegt.
> Du musst zunächst einen Liner über den gerissenen Schaltzug durch den Rahmen schieben, dann erst den alten Schaltzug aus dem Liner ziehen. Der Liner dient dir dann als Führung für den neuen Schaltzug. Einen Faden oder so brauchst du dann nicht.
> Die beiden Liner (dünne Kunststoffröhrchen) müssten beim Zubehör dabei sein.
> Zieh den alten Schaltzug ja nicht ohne den Liner aus dem Rahmen. Ansonsten wirds erheblich schwieriger den Neuen wieder einzuziehen.



Ganz so schlimm wie waldi28 es darstellt, ist es nun auch nicht!
Mit einem kleinen, selbstgebogenen Hacken, kann man den Zug wunderbar angeln und rausziehen,
mit dem Überzieher geht es natürlich noch einfacher


----------



## ytsan (3. August 2016)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (3. August 2016)

naja bei mir ging der liner nicht durch die Rahmen Öffnung am Steuerrohr  frag mich schon was das dann für nen Sinn macht.
Aber geht auch ohne ganz gut.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. August 2016)

Rick7 schrieb:


> naja bei mir ging der liner nicht durch die Rahmen Öffnung am Steuerrohr  frag mich schon was das dann für nen Sinn macht.
> Aber geht auch ohne ganz gut.



einfach etwas aufbohren


----------



## Rick7 (4. August 2016)

na oder so


----------



## Strive_ESX (7. August 2016)

Hallo.
hat jemand Erfahrung mit durchgängig im Rahmen verlegten Schalthüllen,
bezüglich klappern, verrutschen und dem Verschleiß?
Sinn würde es ja schon machen, da die Abstützung am Tretlager für die Schalthüllen eine
Knickstelle für den Schaltzug ist.
Durch den Federweg hinten und die Biegung im Rahmen ist der Bereich permanent belastet.
Beschichtete Schaltzüge, z.B. RideOn, machen da gar keinen Sinn.
Die Beschichtung sowie der Inliner brechen nach ein paar Monaten und verkeilen sich in der Schalthülle.
Eine durchgängige Schalthülle durch die Rahmenbiegung am Tretlager könnte die Lebensdauer verlängern
und den Einsatz von beschichteten Schaltzügen ermöglichen.
Ich fahr derzeit Standard-Schaltzüge und erneuere die unteren jeden Winter.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. August 2016)

Habe mich schon seit langem, von den innen verlegten Schaltzügen, verabschiedet.
Nur durch einen durchgegenden Schaltzug kann ich nun wieder butterweich schalten,
bei den innenverlegten Schaltzug hat man sich einen Wolf gedrückt.


----------



## Strive_ESX (8. August 2016)

*BlackLupo*

Ja, ich verstehe was du meinst, keine Verschmutzung und die Radien wickeln sich sauber ab.
Für das Problem der Knickstelle am Tretlager habe ich da so eine Idee, werd mal was basteln.
Hast du deine Züge jetzt alle außen am Rahmen befestigt?


----------



## Der_Graue (8. August 2016)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> *BlackLupo*
> 
> Ja, ich verstehe was du meinst, keine Verschmutzung und die Radien wickeln sich sauber ab.
> Für das Problem der Knickstelle am Tretlager habe ich da so eine Idee, werd mal was basteln.
> Hast du deine Züge jetzt alle außen am Rahmen befestigt?



Ja, dass habe ich!
Fahre noch ne Hammerschmidt, da ist die Zugverlegung eh außen.
Am Tretlager habe ich genug Luft gelassen, bzw. einen kleinen Radius.
Nee, die Innenverlegung bei mir taugt nix, ist ein Strive 2012.


----------



## grazer21 (9. August 2016)

ich habe letzte Woche bei einem Crash den Hinterbau meines im Juni gekauften Strive CF demoliert!
Nachdem ich den Hinterbau demontiert habe, checkte ich gleich die Lager
Das Schwingenlager unten bewegte sich nur noch minnimal-vollkommen Rostig
die anderen Lager waren noch einigermaßen io aber bedurften einer dringenden Packung Fett!
Ist das Hauptschwingenlager ein normal erhältliches Lager oder ein Sondermaß??
lg. Markus


----------



## Der_Graue (10. August 2016)

grazer21 schrieb:


> ich habe letzte Woche bei einem Crash den Hinterbau meines im Juni gekauften Strive CF demoliert!
> Nachdem ich den Hinterbau demontiert habe, checkte ich gleich die Lager
> Das Schwingenlager unten bewegte sich nur noch minnimal-vollkommen Rostig
> die anderen Lager waren noch einigermaßen io aber bedurften einer dringenden Packung Fett!
> ...



Ja, das sind alles Standardlager, die Nummern der Lager einfach aus der Explosionszeichnung von Canyon entnehmen


----------



## Luneec (13. August 2016)

So ich melde mich mal wieder, nach etwa 3 monaten weist mein dritter Strive Rahmen inzwischen auch schon wieder einne riss am steuerrohr auf und so langsam habe ich die schnautze voll. Die rahmen gehen immer wieder an der selben stelle kaputt, der schweißnaht zwischen ober und unterrohr. Der Riss ist noch sehr klein aber nach den letzten 2 rahmen habe ich mir angewohnt die stelle regelmäßig zu kontrolieren

Ich werde den rahmen jetzt wieder einschicken und wollte ech fragen ob ihr erfahrungen wegen wandlung oder rückerstattung habt? Ich sehe keinen sinn darin einfach wieder einen alten rahmen zu bekommen. das umbauen und der canyon service verschlingen ja unmengen zeit.

Zum einsatz des rades, ja ich fahre viel und und gerne schnell und ruppig, jedoch halten alle anderen componenten (laufräder flow auf hope, reifen schwalbe sg, gabel pike usw.) ohne die geringsten schäden. Große drops springe ich auch nicht mit dem rad.

Also hatte jemand schonmal den fall von 3 kaputten striverahmen innerhalb von 2 jahren? wenn ja wie hat canyon reagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (15. August 2016)

Luneec schrieb:


> So ich melde mich mal wieder, nach etwa 3 monaten weist mein dritter Strive Rahmen inzwischen auch schon wieder einne riss am steuerrohr auf und so langsam habe ich die schnautze voll. Die rahmen gehen immer wieder an der selben stelle kaputt, der schweißnaht zwischen ober und unterrohr. Der Riss ist noch sehr klein aber nach den letzten 2 rahmen habe ich mir angewohnt die stelle regelmäßig zu kontrolieren
> 
> Ich werde den rahmen jetzt wieder einschicken und wollte ech fragen ob ihr erfahrungen wegen wandlung oder rückerstattung habt? Ich sehe keinen sinn darin einfach wieder einen alten rahmen zu bekommen. das umbauen und der canyon service verschlingen ja unmengen zeit.
> 
> ...



Hmm..., ist komisch, schon wieder ein Riss im Rahmen???
Mach bitte mal ein Photo.


----------



## Luneec (15. August 2016)

der ist noch kaum zu zu erkennen aber nach den letzten zwei rahmen kontrolliere ich die stelle wöchentlich. wenn man mit dem fingernagel drüberfährt spührt man einen grat und bei direktem lichteinfall glänzt auch das aluminium, duch den kontrast zum schwarzen eloxal auch gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Der_Graue (15. August 2016)

Luneec schrieb:


> der ist noch kaum zu zu erkennen aber nach den letzten zwei rahmen kontrolliere ich die stelle wöchentlich. wenn man mit dem fingernagel drüberfährt spührt man einen grat und bei direktem lichteinfall glänzt auch das aluminium, duch den kontrast zum schwarzen eloxal auch gut zu erkennen.Anhang anzeigen 520236



Danke für das Foto!
Ein Riss an der Schweißnaht des Steuerrohrs!
Was für´n Mist, darf eigentlich nicht sein!!!
Kann es sein, dass Du das Rad etwas zu hart ran nimmst?
Ich schaue heut bei mir auch mal nach.


----------



## Luneec (15. August 2016)

ja ich nehem den rahmen in der tat hart rann jedoch werden keine großen sprünge oder drops gemacht. Das hart rannehmen bezieht sich eher auf ruppige strecken. Wäre der einsatzzweck wirklich übertrieben würden ja auch die laufrader und andere komponenten ja auch kaputt gehen was nicht der fall  ist. 

ich halte euch mal auf dem laufenden wegen canyon. Ich habe heute morgen ein ticket aufgemacht.


----------



## tobfred7 (18. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Strive Al 8.0 aus 2014.
Habe mir in einer harten Woche 2 Lager an der Wippe(?) geschrottet (ja war bissl servicefaul  - jetzt rächt sich das).
Nicht sofort gemerkt, jetzt ist die Wippe (Foto) ausgeschlagen.  
Lager hat es richtig zerfetzt,jetzt steckt der äussere Ring des Lagers (Verbindung Wippe/Rockerarm) in der Wippe und das Alu ist auch ziemlich hin - bezweifel, dass des zu fixen ist. 
Lager hab ich, nach der Expl.-Zeichnung, schon bestellt. 
Hoffe ich komm in nächster Zeit mal bei Canyon durch und man kann diese Wippe nachbestellen. Erfahrungen?
Ansonsten alternativ nen Alu Schweisser-Checker suchen und basteln lassen...
Was ich allerdings nicht weiss,ist wie ich diese "outer cap of axis" (Foto das Ding mit den 6 Löchern) von dem "cone" und der "axis" runterbekomme. Extra Werkzeug oder was ist das Geheimniss?
Danke schon mal für jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## tr8enduro (18. August 2016)

Moin,

bräuchte auch nochmal eure Hilfe.
Bin Grade dabei meine Lager zu reinigen / tauschen, bekomme jedoch den Dämpfer und die Achse über dem Tretlager nicht raus. Wie stelle ich das am besten an?
Und wie gehe ich am Besten bei der Lagerung bei der Verbindung von Wippe - Hauptrahmen vor?
Strive von 2013
Danke!


----------



## Der_Graue (18. August 2016)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bräuchte auch nochmal eure Hilfe.
> Bin Grade dabei meine Lager zu reinigen / tauschen, bekomme jedoch den Dämpfer und die Achse über dem Tretlager nicht raus. Wie stelle ich das am besten an?
> ...


Lies den Thread, oder steck vorsichtig zwei kleine Schraubendreher in die Schlitze und nun
läßt sich der Bolzen superleicht austreiben. Musst natürlich vorher die Schrauben lösen


----------



## waldi28 (18. August 2016)

tobfred7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe Strive Al 8.0 aus 2014.
> Habe mir in einer harten Woche 2 Lager an der Wippe(?) geschrottet (ja war bissl servicefaul  - jetzt rächt sich das).
> ...


Für die Kappen brauchst du nen passenden Stirnlochschlüssel. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann mit einer Dorndicke von 2,5 oder 3 mm.


----------



## tr8enduro (18. August 2016)

Bei mir hat alles geklappt, Danke. Nur bei einer Distanzhülse an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme ist ein bisschen was rausgebrochen, kann man damit noch weiterfahren?

Die kappen habe ich mit einer Sprengringzange gelöst, ging ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (18. August 2016)

da hätte ich notfalls noch einen satz


----------



## tr8enduro (19. August 2016)

Habe es jetzt erstmal wieder so eingebaut, aber danke für das Angebot.

Allerdings bekomme ich immer noch nicht die Welle am Lager über dem Tretlager raus. Hab die schon relativ großzügig mit WD40 eingesprüht und auch vorsichtig Schraubenzieher in die Schlitze gesteckt, da tut sich allerdings auch beim leichten Hämmern gar nichts..
Jemand noch Ideen?


----------



## Strive_ESX (19. August 2016)

*tr8enduro*
Na ja, wie schon erwähnt:
Manchmal sitzt die Welle fest, trotz gelöster Klemmschrauben.
Im Baumarkt eine Gewindestange M4, Muttern und Scheiben nicht vergessen, 
mit passendem Alu-Rohr z.B. 12x1,hat dann 10mm Innen-Durchmesser,  besorgen 
und sich einen Abzieher basteln.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Der_Graue (19. August 2016)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt erstmal wieder so eingebaut, aber danke für das Angebot.
> 
> Allerdings bekomme ich immer noch nicht die Welle am Lager über dem Tretlager raus. Hab die schon relativ großzügig mit WD40 eingesprüht und auch vorsichtig Schraubenzieher in die Schlitze gesteckt, da tut sich allerdings auch beim leichten Hämmern gar nichts..
> Jemand noch Ideen?



Denke, dass der Bolzen von dir gerostet hat, so das er sich nicht lösen kann.
Der Tipp von Strive ESX ist super wenn es nicht anders geht, meiner ist
mittlerweile aus Titan, da rostet nix 
Hau ordentlich WD40 rauf, vielleicht geht er ja nach einer gewissen Zeit los.


----------



## waldi28 (19. August 2016)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt erstmal wieder so eingebaut, aber danke für das Angebot.
> 
> Allerdings bekomme ich immer noch nicht die Welle am Lager über dem Tretlager raus. Hab die schon relativ großzügig mit WD40 eingesprüht und auch vorsichtig Schraubenzieher in die Schlitze gesteckt, da tut sich allerdings auch beim leichten Hämmern gar nichts..
> Jemand noch Ideen?


War bei mir auch bombenfest. Hab den Bolzen mit ner M4 gewindestange und dem Auspresstool für das Nadellager ausgepresst. Einfach wie von Strive_ESX erwähnt ein weinig basteln.
Musste übrigens den Bolzen beim Einbau auch wieder ins Neue Lager einpressen.


----------



## Strive_ESX (20. August 2016)

*Black Lupo*
Wenn du am unteren Dämpferlager eine Titanwelle eingebaut hast, 
dann hast du auch ein Gleitlager eingebaut, richtig? 
Wenn ja,  aus welchem Material bestehen die Lagerbuchsen, Kunststoff, Sinter 
oder die üblichen beschichteten Metallringe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobfred7 (21. August 2016)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> *tr8enduro*
> Na ja, wie schon erwähnt:
> Manchmal sitzt die Welle fest, trotz gelöster Klemmschrauben.
> Im Baumarkt eine Gewindestange M4, Muttern und Scheiben nicht vergessen,
> ...



Hast du da evtl ein Foto von? Hab das selbe Problem mit lösen des Bolzens.


----------



## tobfred7 (21. August 2016)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Für die Kappen brauchst du nen passenden Stirnlochschlüssel. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann mit einer Dorndicke von 2,5 oder 3 mm.



Danke - mit Rundzange gings! Zumindest das wo ich mim Imbus gegen halten kann. Der kleine cone dreht mit - Tipp? Eingebaut vielleicht?


----------



## waldi28 (21. August 2016)

Schau mal hier, [URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive-teil-2.611814/page-286#post-13609481"]Canyon Strive (Teil 2)[/URL] hatte das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. August 2016)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> *Black Lupo*
> Wenn du am unteren Dämpferlager eine Titanwelle eingebaut hast,
> dann hast du auch ein Gleitlager eingebaut, richtig?
> Wenn ja,  aus welchem Material bestehen die Lagerbuchsen, Kunststoff, Sinter
> oder die üblichen beschichteten Metallringe?



Habe Bundbuchsen von IGUS drinne ist halt Industriequalität


----------



## Strive_ESX (22. August 2016)

*tobfred7*
In die 12x1-Hülse (60mm) wird die Achswelle mit der Mutter und der M4-Gewindestange (200mm) eingezogen. Am gegenüberliegenden äußeren Ende der Gewindestange zwei Muttern gegeneinander kontern, zum Gegenhalten wenn sich die Gewindestange mitdreht.
Auf der anderen Seite, an der Wippe, wandert die Mutter mit der Achswelle durch das Nadelllager,
darf also nicht größer sein als der Achswellendurchmesser.
Um die M4-Gewindestange in der Achswelle zu zentrieren, kannst du sie mit etwas Kreppband umwickeln.
Die Hülse mit einer Feile an die Auflagefläche an der Wippe anpassen, oben den Radius etwas angleichen.
Sollte es jetzt immer noch nicht gehen, ist die Achswelle entweder eingeklebt, dann mit gespanntem Abzieher erwärmen oder
es ist die Achswelle mit dem Nadellager "innig" verrostet, dann viel Rostlöser und über Nacht mit gespanntem Abzieher stehen lassen.
Geht's immer noch nicht, Wippe zerlegen, Dämpfer samt Achswelle entnehmen und Achswelle samt Nadellager aus dem Dämpfer mit passender Hülse am Schraubstock ausdrücken.
Erneuern würde ich das Ganze wie es BlackLupo gemacht hat, Titanachse und Gleitbuchsen von IGUS.
Ich vermute, da ist dann eine Drehbank nötig.


----------



## Der_Graue (22. August 2016)

@ Strive_ESX,
genau so ist es, habe ne Drehmaschine mit der ich ziemlich viele Sachen machen und auch ändern kann


----------



## Luneec (22. August 2016)

canyon hat jetzt seit einer Woche nicht auf mein Serviceticket geantwortet und im Servicecenter komme ich nichtmals in  die Warteschlange: "Der Geprächspartner ist derzeit nicht erreichbar" was ist das eigentlich für ein saftlade? 

noch vor 3 monaten haben die gesagt, dass sich alles auch der service nach der IT umstellung verbessern wird, davon sehe ich aber derzeit gernichts. Hat jemand von euch in letzterzeit zum service Kontakt gehabt?


----------



## tobfred7 (22. August 2016)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> *tobfred7*
> In die 12x1-Hülse (60mm) wird die Achswelle mit der Mutter und der M4-Gewindestange (200mm) eingezogen. Am gegenüberliegenden äußeren Ende der Gewindestange zwei Muttern gegeneinander kontern, zum Gegenhalten wenn sich die Gewindestange mitdreht.
> Auf der anderen Seite, an der Wippe, wandert die Mutter mit der Achswelle durch das Nadelllager,
> darf also nicht größer sein als der Achswellendurchmesser.
> ...



Danke! so in etwa habe ich mir das vorgestellt. hab aber falsch gelesen - des ding ging ganz gut raus. 

Bei mir ist es das Ding hinterm Tretlager. Funktioniert dann gleich nur andere Maße? oder bin ich total aufm Holzweg?

Noch ne Frage - würde mir jetzt sowas zum Kugellager rausholen besorgen:
https://www.amazon.de/Lager-Innenab...0_7?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=GCSQB20P4A8GC8RE250W

oder bessere Tipps? (Rein sollte das ja mit Lager im Gefrierschrank und erwärmen das Alus leichter gehen als raus,oder?)


----------



## Markus0711 (1. September 2016)

Servus. Hab mal ne frage. Ich bin seit 4 Wochen Besitzer eines Strive Race 6.0. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen,dass die Pulvebeschichtung um die Zuglöcher hinterm Steuerrohr irgendwie etwas blasser und total rau ist. Ist das bei anderen auch so?
grüße


----------



## Catweazle81 (1. September 2016)

Das ist keine Pulverbeschichtung sondern ein anodisierter Rahmen. Wenn das Bild bzw. die Lichtreflexe nicht täuschen, sieht das an den glänzenden Stellen nach SmartRepair (mit Lack ausgebesserte Stellen) aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus0711 (2. September 2016)

Ah ok. Wieder was gelernt. Muss ich dann mal reklamieren. Des ist dermaßen rau. Wenn du da beim putzen mit einem lappen drüber gehst, hängen fussel dran. Ganz so hell wie aufm Bild ists in echt nicht.


----------



## boarder87 (10. September 2016)

Hat jemand schon mal das Hauptschwingenlager gewechselt? Ich würde mir die 61902 bzw 61903 als 2RS Variante besorgen. Die vollrolligen ohne Käfig sind scheinbar nicht geläufig.

Die Kettenstrebe ist ja auf der Lagerachse geklemmt. Die Klemmung hat ein Helicoil Gewindeeinsatz drin und die Schrauben werden geklebt. Muss ich befürchten, dass der Einsatz mit raus kommt? Mir ist das mal an der Schwinge vom Nerve passiert und war super ärgerlich.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## schwed1 (18. September 2016)

Wie schon mal geschrieben verliert mein Rock Shox RT3 im 2011er Strive Luft. Im Wassereimer keine Blasen sichtbar, daher großer Service erforderlich. Großer Service kostet ca 130€. Gibt's zum RT3 günstige Alternativen oder Alternativen die evtl. sogar das Fahrverhalten verbessern.


----------



## Trialside (18. September 2016)

Wenn der Dämpfer einfach nur Luft verliert, sonst aber noch gut läuft, probier doch erstmal neue Luftkammerdichtungen und 1-2ml Motoröl statt dem 15er RockShox-Öl zur Schmierung. Denke, da hast du für ca. 25€ den größten Effekt.


----------



## schwed1 (18. September 2016)

Der Dämpfer läuft noch gut, ist ja bis jetzt nur in der Kiste gelegen. Muss aber doof nachfragen, welche Dichtungen meinst du damit und wo soll das Öl hin. Meinst du da nur den O-Ring von der Luftkammer, also von der "Außenhülle" die man einfach abziehen kann??


----------



## Trialside (18. September 2016)

Welchem Modelljahr entstammt denn der Dämpfer bzw. wie lautet die Aufgedruckte Seriennummer (erste vier Stellen reichen)? Dann such ich dir das Dichtungskit fix raus.


----------



## philipber (19. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,  

Ich suche eine Chainguide & Bashguard fuer mein Strive CF SL Modelljahr 2016. Hatte mir einen von Absolute Black bestellt nur um festzustellen dass das Strive wohl offensichtlich keinen ISCG 05 Standard hat.  

Bin relativ neu im MTB Berich, deshalb meine Frage: was muss ich da bestellen und welche Guides sind zu Empfehlen? Fahre 1x11 mit ovalem Kettenblatt...

Danke!


----------



## schwed1 (19. September 2016)

Trialside schrieb:


> Welchem Modelljahr entstammt denn der Dämpfer bzw. wie lautet die Aufgedruckte Seriennummer (erste vier Stellen reichen)? Dann such ich dir das Dichtungskit fix raus.


Das ist natürlich ein Service, Danke!! Ist aus dem Modelljahr 2011, Nr. Lautet 11T20039502.


----------



## Trialside (19. September 2016)

Dürfte sogar schon Modelljahr 2012 sein. Et voi-là. Das sind jetzt sogar nur die Dichtungen für die Luftkammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (19. September 2016)

OK, nochmals danke, Jetzt muss ich mal schaun wo die überall hingehören.


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Oktober 2016)

Moin Zusammen,

weiss einer von euch, ob es irgendwo ne Dämpferwippe für Strive BJ 2013 nachzubestellen gibt ? Bzw. hat einer schonmal eine Nachbestellen müssen bei Canyon ?

Gruß aus dem Taunus


----------



## Catweazle81 (21. Oktober 2016)

@Sirrah73 Guckst Du hier:

Explosionszeichnungen 2013
https://www.canyon.com/service/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=275

Strive_M23-13_BOM
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/M23-13_BOM_ts.pdf

55 Rockerarm Set
blue ano. A1035535
black ano. A1035534
green ano. A1037575

Dann bei Canyon per Live Chat, per E-Mail [email protected], per Telefon: +49 (0) 261 40 4000 oder per Kontaktformular bestellen.


----------



## waldi28 (21. Oktober 2016)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> @Sirrah73
> 
> Dann bei Canyon per Live Chat, per E-Mail [email protected], per Telefon: +49 (0) 261 40 4000 oder per Kontaktformular bestellen.


... und dann die Antwort bekommen, dass der Rockerarm nicht verschickt wird.

Der Rockerarm wird nur bei Canyon getauscht, da sicherheitsrelevantes Rahmenteil.  Ist mir jedenfalls so ergangen, da ich eine Wippe auf reserve wollte.

Wenn du den Rahmen oder das ganze Bike einschickst, bekommst du ihn getauscht.


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Oktober 2016)

Super ! Vielen lieben Dank !


----------



## Catweazle81 (21. Oktober 2016)

@waldi28 Habe da bereits gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber so ist das nun mal bei Canyon…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Oktober 2016)

waldi28 schrieb:


> ... und dann die Antwort bekommen, dass der Rockerarm nicht verschickt wird.
> 
> Der Rockerarm wird nur bei Canyon getauscht, da sicherheitsrelevantes Rahmenteil.  Ist mir jedenfalls so ergangen, da ich eine Wippe auf reserve wollte.
> 
> Wenn du den Rahmen oder das ganze Bike einschickst, bekommst du ihn getauscht.



Wtf ? Das ist doch nicht deren ernst ? .... ich versuch da mal wen zu erreichen. Vlt. kriege ich das auch so.


----------



## boarder87 (21. Oktober 2016)

Sicherheitsrelevant, haha.
Mein Nerve Rahmen musste auch zu Canyon wegen einem gerissenen Hinterbau. Bei der ersten größeren Ausfahrt löste sich das Hauptschwingenlager und die Schraube blockierte das Kettenblatt. Ein Mechaniker hat wohl Fett mit Schraubensicherung am Gewinde verwechselt. Dann kann man es auch gleich selber machen.


----------



## waldi28 (21. Oktober 2016)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wtf ? Das ist doch nicht deren ernst ? .... ich versuch da mal wen zu erreichen. Vlt. kriege ich das auch so.


Ich wollte es damals per Telefon bestellen. Als ich die Bestellnummer durchgegeben habe, kam von dem Sachbearbeiter die Antwort, dass das System nicht zulässt dieses sicherheitsrelevante Bauteil zu verschicken. Die Schrauben, die die 270* Box zusammenhalten gingen problemlos.


----------



## RobG301 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ja das mit der Haftung ist leider so eine Sache! Wenn die nicht sicherstellen können, dass das ordnungsgemäß verbaut wird, wird denen ein Jurist raten es nicht zu tun!

Gibt es eigentlich endlich was zu den 2017er Strives? Sonst ist ja quasi alles online!


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Oktober 2016)

So ... hatte jetzt mit Canyon Kontakt. Die Dämpferwippe gibt es nicht mehr. Finde ich schon krass ... 3 Jahre alt und keine Ersatzteile mehr verfügbar. Für mich annähernd ein No-Go für eine zukünftige Kaufentscheidung. Aber, man kann mir die Achse aus der Wippe schicken (der Bereich wo die Sag Anzeige dran ist, da ist mir die Schraube drin abgebrochen). Aber schon krass, dass man Glück haben muss ob noch Ersatzteile da sind oder nicht :-(


----------



## Rick7 (25. Oktober 2016)

naja das Rad gabs halt auch schon 8 Jahre oder so...Canyon hat sich mit dem Nachfolger viel Zeit gelassen.
Die sind froh dass sie so ne Hinterbau Konstruktion los sind und das zu recht. Selbst wenn man Mechaniker ist, ist das n Gefummel sondersgleichen. Technisch schön gemacht, keine Frage, aber halt aufwändig.


----------



## RobG301 (25. Oktober 2016)

Darum lässt man sich jetzt mit den 17er Bikes noch mehr Zeit und verkauft erstmal die 16er Strives ab! 

Bin ja gespannt was das Strive CF mit X01 Eagle kostet! Spectral liegt ja knapp über 4.000€!


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt haben die doch noch ne schwarze Wippe, dürfen die aber so nicht an mich schicken und müssen die selber einbauen. JaGeilomatt ... nicht nur die Kosten für die Wippe auch für kompletten Einbau. Oh man .... was soll das ?


----------



## RobG301 (26. Oktober 2016)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Jetzt haben die doch noch ne schwarze Wippe, dürfen die aber so nicht an mich schicken und müssen die selber einbauen. JaGeilomatt ... nicht nur die Kosten für die Wippe auch für kompletten Einbau. Oh man .... was soll das ?



Wie oben gesagt irgendwelche Haftungsgründe!

Aber sei froh dass man dir noch hilft!


----------



## Thomas800 (3. November 2016)

Ja , der Service ist schon echt ziemlich miss!  Auf meine Frage bezüglich meines Hinterbaues und ein entsprechenden Ersatz gab es bis heute keine Antwort! Dabei habe ich auch angeboten das Teil zu bezahlen ,aber nix und mein Strive ist gerade einmal 3 1/2 Jahre alt ! Bikes sind gut der Rest ist für die Tonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (3. November 2016)

Thomas800 schrieb:


> Ja , der Service ist schon echt ziemlich miss!  Auf meine Frage bezüglich meines Hinterbaues und ein entsprechenden Ersatz gab es bis heute keine Antwort! Dabei habe ich auch angeboten das Teil zu bezahlen ,aber nix und mein Strive ist gerade einmal 3 1/2 Jahre alt ! Bikes sind gut der Rest ist für die Tonne.



Deswegen werde ich mir auch kein Bike mehr von Canyon kaufen, obwohl
man mir nach 4 Wochen einen futschneuen X0 Schalthebel geschickt hatte.
Sorry Canyon, aber bei euch und eueren miesen Service, kaufe ich kein Bike mehr!


----------



## Thomas800 (3. November 2016)

An Kundenbindung ist scheinbar niemand bei Canyon interessiert.


----------



## RobG301 (4. November 2016)

Mal am Rande: 2017er Canyon Strive's sind online und es gibt auch jetzt Race XL was von Reach und Stack sehr interessant ausschaut! Dann noch den Shapeshifter gegen einen von Bikeyoke tauschen und im Garantiefall direkt an den Komponentenhersteller wenden und man wird auch mit einem Canyon glücklich (trotz leider immer noch suboptimalem Service)!


----------



## Canyon_Support (4. November 2016)

Thomas800 schrieb:


> Ja , der Service ist schon echt ziemlich miss!  Auf meine Frage bezüglich meines Hinterbaues und ein entsprechenden Ersatz gab es bis heute keine Antwort! Dabei habe ich auch angeboten das Teil zu bezahlen ,aber nix und mein Strive ist gerade einmal 3 1/2 Jahre alt ! Bikes sind gut der Rest ist für die Tonne.



Hallo @Thomas800 

schick uns doch bitte hier im Forum deine Anfrage kurz per PN und wir schauen mal nach was aus deiner Anfrage geworden ist. Hattest du seinerzeit eine Ticketnummer bekommen? Bitte vergiss nicht deine Kundennummer zu erwähnen. 

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## naudi (6. November 2016)

Hat jemand mal einen Tipp für mich?
Nach gut 4 Jahren wollte ich mal langsam die Lager an meinem Strive tauschen.
Leider macht mir die Dämpferschraube stress. Sitz bombenfest das Ding.
Das Gewinde ist komplett rund mittlerweile. Der erste Imbus war nicht der beste...einmal angesetzt, futsch.
Ich hab schon versucht den Rahmen mit einem Heissluftföhn warm zu machen und die Schraube mit Kältespray zu behandeln. Ohne Erfolg.


----------



## boarder87 (6. November 2016)

naudi schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal einen Tipp für mich?
> Nach gut 4 Jahren wollte ich mal langsam die Lager an meinem Strive tauschen.
> Leider macht mir die Dämpferschraube stress. Sitz bombenfest das Ding.
> Das Gewinde ist komplett rund mittlerweile. Der erste Imbus war nicht der beste...einmal angesetzt, futsch.
> ...



Wenn nichts mehr geht dann bohre die Schraube doch einfach auf. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist auf der Gegenseite ein Insert mit Gewinde drin, das könnte man aufbohren ohne irgendwas zu beschädigen. Am besten mit einem dünnen Bohrer anfangen. Eventuell braucht du nachher neue Buchsen aber nach 4 Jahren können die auch mal getauscht werden.
Solltest halt nicht das Loch im Rahmen größer bohren.


----------



## waldi28 (6. November 2016)

Bevor du anfängst zu bohren bestell dir erst eine neue Schraube! Wenn du pech hast, hat die mehrere Wochen Liefertzeit.
Momentan kannst du ja so noch fahren.
Als ich damals meinen Dämpfer gewechselt hatte, sollte es sogar bald ein halbes Jahr dauern, ging dann aber doch wesentlich schneller.


----------



## naudi (6. November 2016)

Die habe ich im Sommer bereits bestellt  Werd sie morgen mal aufbohren...mal schauen wie das klappt. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## schwed1 (27. November 2016)

Trialside schrieb:


> Dürfte sogar schon Modelljahr 2012 sein. Et voi-là. Das sind jetzt sogar nur die Dichtungen für die Luftkammer.


Weis jemand wie man den Dämpfer ohne spezialwerzeug aufbekommt. Die Kammer wo die spacher drin sind hab ich offen. Ist ja nix dabei, aber den Dämpfer aufdrehen, nur mit der Hand funktioniert nicht. Entweder Hand zu schwach oder zu Fest zu. Spezialwerzeug so wie im youtube Video hab ich nicht. Gibts andere möglichkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (27. November 2016)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie man den Dämpfer ohne spezialwerzeug aufbekommt. Die Kammer wo die spacher drin sind hab ich offen. Ist ja nix dabei, aber den Dämpfer aufdrehen, nur mit der Hand funktioniert nicht. Entweder Hand zu schwach oder zu Fest zu. Spezialwerzeug so wie im youtube Video hab ich nicht. Gibts andere möglichkeiten



Nimm einen alten Fahrradschlauch, dann hast du mehr Grip


----------



## schwed1 (27. November 2016)

Is nicht so dass ich durchrutsch, da ich Gummihandschuhe anhab. Es reicht einfach die kraft nicht


----------



## Strive_ESX (28. November 2016)

*schwed1*
Vielleicht hilft dir ein Band- bzw. Ölfilterschlüssel weiter.
Der Ansetz- bzw. Abstützpunkt muss die Druckbelastung durch die Hebelwirkung aber aufnehmen können!!!
Sonst gibt es eine Delle, die niemand brauchen kann.


----------



## schwed1 (28. November 2016)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Haukejunior (14. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wegen dem tretlager? Habe ein gxp von Sram verbaut das hielt jedoch nicht lange. Nun wollte ich ein anderes verbauen. Dachte an das Acros mit gxp Adapter. Oder könnt ihr was anderes empfehlen?

Gruß Danny


----------



## schwed1 (23. Dezember 2016)

Trialside schrieb:


> Dürfte sogar schon Modelljahr 2012 sein. Et voi-là. Das sind jetzt sogar nur die Dichtungen für die Luftkammer.


Servus,

hab die Dichtungen jetzt eingebaut. Verliert leider immer noch Luft. Jetzt ist der Verlust aber außen sichtbar wenn man den Dämpfer ins Wasser legt,sieht man aus der äußersten Blechhülle beim O-Ring Blasen aufsteigen. Das war vorher nicht, bzw. ich habs vielleicht nicht gesehen. Beim Dichtungskit waren die drei O-Ringe für die äußere Hülle nicht dabei. Wo bekommt man die her. Wobei mir schleierhaft ist wie die drei O-Ringe die Luft halten sollen, vor allem noch mit 200 PSI. Oder habe ich da Verständnisproblem bezüglich der Luftkammern.

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (23. Dezember 2016)

Könntest du evtl. mal ein Bild von dem Dämpfer hochladen, auf dem die undichte Stelle markiert ist?


----------



## schwed1 (23. Dezember 2016)

Trialside schrieb:


> Könntest du evtl. mal ein Bild von dem Dämpfer hochladen, auf dem die undichte Stelle markiert ist?


----------



## Trialside (23. Dezember 2016)

Die Dichtungen unter der Hülse hast du gefettet und eingebaut, richtig? Und die O-Ringe sitzen richtig und sind nicht verdreht oder beschädigt?

Edit: Je größer der Druck auf die Dichtungen wird, umso mehr werden sie in die vorhandenen Nuten gepresst und dichten umso besser ab. Es gibt im Netz sehr ausführliche Erläuterungen auf den Seiten der O-Ring-Hersteller dazu.


----------



## schwed1 (23. Dezember 2016)

Ja hab ich eingebaut und gefettet. Sind aber die alten Dichtungen und o-Ring. Waren im Kit nicht enthalten. Sind ja eigentlich alle drei o-ringe. Zwei dünne und der außen ein dickerer.


----------



## Trialside (23. Dezember 2016)

Du kannst auch die alten O-Ringe bzw. den Durchmesser der Luftkammer an der Nut messen und die O-Ringe z.B. bei ir-Dichtungstechnik nachbestellen.

Hast du dir die Hülse mal von innen angesehen. Gibt es da Kratzer in den Bereichen, an denen die Dichtungen sitzen? Bzw. ist die Lufkammer an den entsprechenden Stellen i.O.?


----------



## schwed1 (24. Dezember 2016)

Soweit alles in Ordnung. Werde mir neue o-ringe bestellen und hoffe dass er dann dicht ist. Wenn nicht muss ich den Dämpfer zum Service geben, hilft nix.
Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe und frohe weihnachten!


----------



## a18tlau (24. Dezember 2016)

Meine Huber Buchsen ist da.
Für Rock shox oben bin ich mir noch nicht sicher 24K o. 48K.
Was habt ihr verbaut?


----------



## slinder (27. Dezember 2016)

a18tlau schrieb:


> Meine Huber Buchsen ist da.
> Für Rock shox oben bin ich mir noch nicht sicher 24K o. 48K.
> Was habt ihr verbaut?


Bekommst du mit beiden den Bolzen per Hand durchgedrückt? Im Zweifelsfall das mit weniger Spiel.


----------



## Thunderrun (3. Januar 2017)

Servus - ich hab mein 2013 Strive im Eigenaufbau jetzt über 2 Jahre verfeinert und wollte eigentlich mal Bilder präsentieren - ist ein feines Ding geworden. Hab jetzt eher nen Problem was nervt. Hatte schon vor einiger Zeit Mahlgeräusche beim Kettenlauf über mein 30 iger Race Face Kettenblatt gehört. Nach dem letzten Parkbesuch wars dann richtig laut. Dachte erst Kette ist dreckig, das war es aber nicht. Kettenblatt sieht eigentlich für meine Begriffe auch noch gut aus. Hab dann in meiner Kassette auf den ersten Ritzeln schon ordentlich Nasen eben gesehen. Bin ca. 1 Jahr seit Umbau auf 1x11 M8000 gefahren aber nicht wirklich viel. 3 Parkbesuche und einige lockere Touren. Entweder verschätze ich mich mächtig bei meiner Laufleistung / meinem Fahrstil oder irgendetwas lief nicht rund beim Antrieb. Wie kommen die Nasen da rein? Kette und Kassette sind doch von bissi "geradel" nicht schon fertig oder ist die M8000 Kassette Müll?


----------



## Mecka-Joe (3. Januar 2017)

Wie viel Kilometer und Höhenmeter bist du gefahren.
Ich finde die Ritzel sehen doch noch gut aus.
Der Kettenspanner an meinem 2013 er macht auch Geräusche,
weil er schon stark abgenutzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderrun (3. Januar 2017)

Ich kanns nicht genau sagen wie viel ich gefahren bin- aber viel war es nicht. Um die 800 km vielleicht.


----------



## Der_Graue (4. Januar 2017)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Wie viel Kilometer und Höhenmeter bist du gefahren.
> Ich finde die Ritzel sehen doch noch gut aus.
> Der Kettenspanner an meinem 2013 er macht auch Geräusche,
> weil er schon stark abgenutzt ist.



Was für Kettenspanner?
Seit wann wurde von Canyon Kettenspanner beim Strive verbaut?
Oder hat du den selbst eingebaut?
*
@Thunderrun*
Finde deine Kassette ist ziemlich fertig.
Was für eine Kettenlinie hast du, vielleicht stimmt die nicht, weil du
so einen starken Verschleiß hast.
Fahre meine XT Kassette (10fach) bestimmt schon 3.000 km und
die sieht bei weitem besser aus als deine.


----------



## Thunderrun (4. Januar 2017)

Jo- das ist es ja was mich schon stark verwundert. Hatte auch schon Kassetten, die ich ewig gefahren bin, selbst bei vernachlässigter Bikepflege und jetzt so ein Verschleiss. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt bei dem Kettenlinienthema nie wirklich 100% durchgestiegen. Seit dem Umbau auf 1x11 fahre ich eine Raceface Sixc 2 Fachkurbel (das ältere Modell) auf einfach umgebaut mit Shimona BB70. 1 Spacer auf auf der DS und keiner auf der NDS. An der Kurbel habe ich die Spacerkombination so gelassen, wie sie für 2fach war, habs aber nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Kette läuft gerade auf dem 4/5 Ritzel von unten. Habe mittlerweile auch gemerkt, dass der Käfig vom Schaltwerk etwas Spiel hat, kann aber nicht einschätzen, ob das so war / sein soll. Die Nasen im Ritzel sind ja überwiegend auf den unteren Gängen, wobei die Kette wirklich schräg nur auf den größeren Ritzeln läuft, die ich selten fahre. 
Ich bin für alle tips offen. Wenn ich die Kurbel weiter nach aussen Spacer, würde es auf den unteren Ritzeln gerader laufen aber auf den größeren wäre das schon sehr extrem dann.  Was könnte ich noch übersehen haben? Kettenlänge? Kette fertig? Schaltwerk ist M 8000 GS für 1 fach.  Beim Schalten gabs eigentlich auch nie wirklich Probleme.


----------



## jonalisa (4. Januar 2017)

Mit ein Grund warum ich weiterhin 2fach fahre. Ritzel und Kettenblätter werden gleichmäßiger abgenutzt.
Es nutzt nichts einfach jedes Jahr ein Ritzel hinzuzufügen, das kann nicht die Zukunft sein. Nach 2x10 hätte es eine richtige Revolution gebraucht, meinetwegen auch weg von der Kettenschaltung. Alles andere ist reines Marketing.


----------



## Thunderrun (5. Januar 2017)

Und noch was - kennt einer das reine Rahmengewicht von einem Strive 2013 AL 9.0?


----------



## Haukejunior (12. Januar 2017)

Servus. Hat jemand nen Tipp um den Lagerwechsel zu vollziehen beim 13er Strive? Rahmen leicht anwärmen mit Fön und Lager ins Eisfach legen oder wie macht ihr das so? Danke 

Gruß Danny


----------



## boarder87 (12. Januar 2017)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Servus. Hat jemand nen Tipp um den Lagerwechsel zu vollziehen beim 13er Strive? Rahmen leicht anwärmen mit Fön und Lager ins Eisfach legen oder wie macht ihr das so? Danke
> 
> Gruß Danny


Ich habe bisher nur das Hauptschwingenlager gewechselt. Dazu habe ich die Lager sanft herausgeschlagen. Das geht relativ easy, da beide Lager unterschiedliche Innen- und Außendurchmesser haben. Also erst das kleine mit einem Durchschlag, er eben genau durch das größere Lager durchpasst, so kannst du zentrisch am Innenring des kleinen Lagers ansetzen. Anschließend das größere Lager mit einem passenden Rohr aus dem Rahmen schlagen. Neue Lager habe ich vorab ins Eisfach gelegt und anschließend mithilfe einer Gewindestange und großen Unterlegscheiben eingepresst. Viel Kraft und Gewalt war dafür nicht notwendig. Ging alles sowohl leicht raus als auch wieder rein.


----------



## Haukejunior (12. Januar 2017)

Super aumen: so hatte ich es mir auch gedacht Danke nochmal


----------



## boarder87 (12. Januar 2017)

Dass man bei Einpressen nicht (nur) auf den Innenring drückt, muss man die hoffentlich nicht sagen. Sonst kannst du das Lager beschädigen. Also stabile Scheibe verwenden, die eben genau so groß wie der Außenring ist. Größer darf sie glaub auch nicht sein, weil das Lager leicht versenkt ist. Da bin ich mir aber jetzt nicht mehr 100% sicher, besser ist es aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (12. Januar 2017)

Ja war mir bewusst aber top das du es trotzdem nochmal gesagt hast.


----------



## schwed1 (12. Januar 2017)

Kannst auch ein altes Lager zwischen beilagscheibe und neuem Lager unterlegen. Dann kann man das neue Lager komplett versenken.


----------



## Der_Graue (12. Januar 2017)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Servus. Hat jemand nen Tipp um den Lagerwechsel zu vollziehen beim 13er Strive? Rahmen leicht anwärmen mit Fön und Lager ins Eisfach legen oder wie macht ihr das so? Danke
> 
> Gruß Danny



Kannst du mir bitte die genaue Bezeichnung von den 2 H-Lagern nennen?


----------



## boarder87 (12. Januar 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Kannst auch ein altes Lager zwischen beilagscheibe und neuem Lager unterlegen. Dann kann man das neue Lager komplett versenken.


Jetzt wo du es sagst...genau so hab ich es auch gemacht ))


----------



## Haukejunior (13. Januar 2017)

*Canyon#* *Part Name				  * *Stück*
A1017956 Shock Mount Screw		1 pc
A1029862 Bearing 7902 VRD		  2 pc
A1028851 Bearing 61802 V-2RS	 4 pc 

 A1030307 Bearing 61903 - VRS	  1 pc 

 A1030308 Bearing 61902 - VRS	  1 pc
A1023087 Shock Mount Axle		  1 pc
A1028465 Canyon Bushing E60-12 2 pc
A1028849 Needle Bearing Set		1 pc
E234-15   Strive Presstool			 1 pc


Das habe ich mir jetzt bestellt jedoch habe ich die in Rot markierten Teile von SKF bestellt weil sie da wesentlich billiger waren. Was genau meinst du mit H-Lagern @BlackLupo ?

Gruß Danny


----------



## boarder87 (13. Januar 2017)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir jetzt bestellt jedoch habe ich die in Rot markierten Teile von SKF bestellt weil sie da wesentlich billiger waren.
> Gruß Danny



Wo hast du denn die vollrolligen VRS Lager gefunden? Bin nur mit den 2RS fündig geworden und hab dann entschlossen einfach "normale" Lager einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (13. Januar 2017)

Hey habe auch normale 2rs genommen da erschließt sich für mich kein Unterschied


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Januar 2017)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> *Canyon#* *Part Name				  * *Stück*
> A1017956 Shock Mount Screw		1 pc
> A1029862 Bearing 7902 VRD		  2 pc
> A1028851 Bearing 61802 V-2RS	 4 pc
> ...



H-Lager = Hauptlager Achse
Es sind die Rillenkugellager:
61902-VRS = 61902-2RS1 (Ø15/28x7mm)
und
61903-VRS = 61903-2RS1 (Ø17/30x7 mm)

Werde mir aber die Lager aus Edelstahl holen und 
dann heißen sie:
W 61902-2RS1
W 61903-2RS1

Trotzdem DANKE!


----------



## User60311 (14. Januar 2017)

Rillenkugellager gehen an dieser Stelle auch, aber nicht so lange wie richtig verbaute Schrägkugellager.

Vollkugelige Lager besitzen keinen Käfig, dafür mehr Kugeln.
Dadurch liegt die Last nicht nur auf einer Kugel, sondern verteilt sich im Idealfall auf mehrere.

Wer mehr Infos braucht

----

Edelstahl ist weicher als normaler Kugellagerstahl.
Dir werden die Lager also noch schneller kaputt gehen.


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Januar 2017)

User60311 schrieb:


> Rillenkugellager gehen an dieser Stelle auch, aber nicht so lange wie richtig verbaute Schrägkugellager.
> 
> Vollkugelige Lager besitzen keinen Käfig, dafür mehr Kugeln.
> Dadurch liegt die Last nicht nur auf einer Kugel, sondern verteilt sich im Idealfall auf mehrere.
> ...



Danke für die Info!
Werde darüber nachdenken 

Das sagt SKF zu den Edelstahllagern:
http://www.skf.com/de/products/bear...ss-steel-deep-groove-ball-bearings/index.html

Mal schauen wie groß die Differenz den beiden Tragzahlen ist.

61902-2RS1 (Stahl) SKF
C dyn: 4,3 kN
C stat: 2,2 kN

W 61902-2RS1 (Rostfrei) SKF
C dyn: 3,7 kN
C Stat: 2.2 kN

Die Differenz beträgt nur 0,5 kN im dynamischen Bereich und deswegen entscheide
ich mich für nun doch für die Edelstahlvariante.


----------



## boarder87 (17. Januar 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> ...
> Die Differenz beträgt nur 0,5 kN im dynamischen Bereich und deswegen entscheide
> ich mich für nun doch für die Edelstahlvariante.



Was erhoffst du dir von den nichtrostenden Lagern? Dass sie im Alurahmen nicht festrosten und damit leichter demontierbar sind oder erhoffst du dir eine längere Haltbarkeit des Lagers?

Fakt ist doch, dass Fett im Inneren erstmal das Lager am Gammeln hindert. Feuchtigkeit im Lager ist sowohl für das Edelstahl als auch für das normale Lager tödlich, da es a) das Fett aus dem Lager verdrängt und b) meist nicht nur Feuchtigkeit sondern auch Dreck ins Lager gelangt, was es früher oder später zerstört.

Abgesehen von Sinn oder Unsinn, falsch machen wird man es auch mit Edelstahllagern nicht.

Ich habe meine Lager vor dem Einbau mit ordentlich Fett ausgepresst. Vielleicht hilft es ja etwas länger, das nicht so schnell Feuchtigkeit ins Lager gelangt.


----------



## Haukejunior (17. Januar 2017)

@boarder87 hast du dazu die dichtungen entfernt und dann wieder aufgesetzt oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen "mit fett ausgepresst"?

Gruss danny


----------



## boarder87 (17. Januar 2017)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> @boarder87 hast du dazu die dichtungen entfernt und dann wieder aufgesetzt oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen "mit fett ausgepresst"?
> 
> Gruss danny


Genau so hab ich das gemacht. Wenn man vorsichtig ist, kann man mit etwas spitzen Gegenstand die Dichtung unbeschädigt entfernen.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.leokast.de/diverses/tutorials/kugellager-warten-reparieren/


----------



## Haukejunior (17. Januar 2017)

Hey ok. Habe das auch schon paar mal so gemacht dann werde ich das dieses mal sicher auch tun.


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Januar 2017)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Was erhoffst du dir von den nichtrostenden Lagern? Dass sie im Alurahmen nicht festrosten und damit leichter demontierbar sind oder erhoffst du dir eine längere Haltbarkeit des Lagers?
> 
> Fakt ist doch, dass Fett im Inneren erstmal das Lager am Gammeln hindert. Feuchtigkeit im Lager ist sowohl für das Edelstahl als auch für das normale Lager tödlich, da es a) das Fett aus dem Lager verdrängt und b) meist nicht nur Feuchtigkeit sondern auch Dreck ins Lager gelangt, was es früher oder später zerstört.
> 
> ...



Es ist genau wie du vermutet hast, zum einen sollen sie nicht einrosten
und zum anderen sollen auch die Kugeln nicht rosten, denn dann kann man das lager wegschmeisen.
Denn die Lager drehen sich wenn es hoch kommt ne 1/2 Umdrehung und irgendwann
sind sie durch den unweigerlichen Feuchtigkeit / Wassereintritt am rosten und sie drehen sich nicht mehr.
Da hilft auch kein zusätzliches draufschmieren von Fett, irgendwann rosten sie halt.
Deswegen nehme ich diesmal Edelstahllager.


----------



## User60311 (17. Januar 2017)

Keramik Kugeln in Edelstahl Laufbahnen... das macht für mich am Fahrrad wieder Sinn, zb bei den Laufrädern.
Da ist Dreck, Trockenlauf, Wasser alles net sooo schlimm..

Ich hatte mal Edelstahllager im HorstLink. Waren schon irgendwelche Namenhafte (weiss nicht mehr welche genau). Die haben nicht sooo viel länger gehalten, wie SKF normal und ordentlich mit Fett geschützt. Gefühlt kürzer 

Das A und O scheint mir bei Kugellager am Fahrrad, die Fettpackung aus zu tauschen und das Lager Rand voll mit Fett zu machen.
Dann beim Verbauen überall ordentlich Fett hin.
Wo Fett ist, kann schon ma kein Wasser mehr hin.

----

Es gibt aber auch Stellen am Bike, da fährt man eine Stunde bei strömenden Regen und weiss genau, dass das Lager XY wieder komplett ausgewaschen wird.

---

BTW
Ich glaube die Kugeln bei normalen und Edelstahl sind aus dem selben Material.
Die sind dann gehärtet und hochverdichtet (poliert) und damit sowieso nicht so Rost anfällig.
Ich meine das hätte mir mal jemand erzählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luneec (17. Januar 2017)

User60311 schrieb:


> Das A und O scheint mir bei Kugellager am Fahrrad, die Fettpackung aus zu tauschen und das Lager Rand voll mit Fett zu machen.
> Dann beim Verbauen überall ordentlich Fett hin.
> Wo Fett ist, kann schon ma kein Wasser mehr hin.



genau dem kann ich nur zustimmen. ich verbaue nur noch lager aus regulärem Wälzlagerstahl. 

Übrigens bedeutet Edelstahl nicht das es nicht rostet. Edelstahl besitz einenbesondere Reinheitsgrad mit niedrigem deren Schwefel- und Phosphorgehalt.


----------



## boarder87 (17. Januar 2017)

Luneec schrieb:


> genau dem kann ich nur zustimmen. ich verbaue nur noch lager aus regulärem Wälzlagerstahl.
> 
> Übrigens bedeutet Edelstahl nicht das es nicht rostet. Edelstahl besitz einenbesondere Reinheitsgrad mit niedrigem deren Schwefel- und Phosphorgehalt.



Deswegen nennt SKF die Lager auch nicht Edelstahllager sondern "Rillenkugellager aus nichtrostendem Stahl" 
Ich denk wir sind uns einig


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Februar 2017)

Hat einer von euch noch eine neue Nadelhülse HN1010, für den Dämpfer übrig?
Wenn ja, PN mit Preisvorstellung an mich.
Kann nirgends so ein Teil bekommen


----------



## Strive_ESX (18. Februar 2017)

BlackLupo:
Gibt es das "needle bearing set: A1028849" bei Canyon nicht mehr?
Sag mal, hattest du nicht auf IGUS-Lager und Titanachse umgestellt,
oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Februar 2017)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> BlackLupo:
> Gibt es das "needle bearing set: A1028849" bei Canyon nicht mehr?
> Sag mal, hattest du nicht auf IGUS-Lager und Titanachse umgestellt,
> oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


 
Die obere Lagerung habe ich mit den Igusbuchsen gemacht.
Nur das untere Lager ist ein Nadellager mit einer Titanachse.
Benötige kein ganzes Set, sondern nur die vollrollige HN1010 Nadelhülse.
Habe mir einen neuen Dämpfer gekauft und beim Lagerwechsel sind mir
ein paar Nadel verschütt gegangen, deswegen brauche ich ein Neues.


----------



## Strive_ESX (19. Februar 2017)

BlackLupo:
Hast du schon mal daran gedacht dir eine Reduzierhülse von 15mm auf 14mm zu drehen.
Die Verwendung einer normgerechten Nadelhülse, z.B. von SKF, wäre dann möglich.
Canyon scheint sowas schon mal ausgeliefert zu haben.


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Februar 2017)

Strive_ESX schrieb:


> BlackLupo:
> Hast du schon mal daran gedacht dir eine Reduzierhülse von 15mm auf 14mm zu drehen.
> Die Verwendung einer normgerechten Nadelhülse, z.B. von SKF, wäre dann möglich.
> Canyon scheint sowas schon mal ausgeliefert zu haben.


 
Hmm..., ohne Reduzierhüse ist der Einbau einer HN1010 in einen Foxdämpfer sowieso nicht möglich,
weiß nicht so richtig was du willst 
Alles gut, brauche nur das Nadellager /-hülse, dass hoffentlich heute mit der Post gebracht wird


----------



## fanatikz (7. April 2017)

Nutzt jemand die TRS Kassette oder hat günstigere Alternativen um mit dem Race entspannter Bergauf zu kommen?


----------



## Thunderrun (23. April 2017)

So ich hab mir am Wochenende jetzt ein neues Strive AL 5.0 2017 zugelegt und einige Teile von meinem vorigen verpflanzt.

Ich habe zwei Probleme - Bild im Anhang : Soll dieser Spalt zwischen Steurrohr und Gabel so sein? Ich hab die Gabel mal rausgeholt - so wie ich das gesehen habe besteht keine Chance, das die Gabel plan mit der Unterkante anliegen könnte, weil das Lager gar nicht tief genug sitzt. Das sieht bei den anderen Strives nicht so aus. 

Und das blödere - beim Enfedern hab ich nach ca 1 cm Federweg einen leichten Wiederstand im Hinterbau - nach Gefühl und Gehör irgendwo am Dämpfer (Monarch DA)  / Shapeshifter. Nach einem zarten hör- und fühlbaren "Plock" federt es dann weiter durch (egal in welche SS Modus) und das bei jedem Einfedervorgang. Ich guck mal ob ich nachher ein Video machen kann wo man das hört. Mein erstes nicht komplett selbst zusammengebautes Bike und irgendwie läuft das nicht rund, das ist nervig .

Bekannte Probleme oder ist das so? Kumpel hat das 2016 AL da plockt nix und da ist auch kein Spalt am Steuerrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderrun (23. April 2017)

Und das passende Video dazu. Plocken richtig gut zu hören und noch besser zu "fühlen". 

https://1drv.ms/v/s!Atd3A3PKE5MhjDRCVz-3OW0bEUQd


----------



## Der_Graue (23. April 2017)

Fahr


Thunderrun schrieb:


> So ich hab mir am Wochenende jetzt ein neues Strive AL 5.0 2017 zugelegt und einige Teile von meinem vorigen verpflanzt.
> 
> Ich habe zwei Probleme - Bild im Anhang : Soll dieser Spalt zwischen Steurrohr und Gabel so sein? Ich hab die Gabel mal rausgeholt - so wie ich das gesehen habe besteht keine Chance, das die Gabel plan mit der Unterkante anliegen könnte, weil das Lager gar nicht tief genug sitzt. Das sieht bei den anderen Strives nicht so aus.
> 
> ...


 
Fahr zu Canyon und reklamiere das Rad, ist eindeutig nicht in Ordnung, es darf kein Spalt zu sehen sein.
Pfusch am Bau?


----------



## Thunderrun (23. April 2017)

Also ich glaube mittlerweile, dass der Spalt so sein soll - hängt vielleicht mit dem verbauten Acros Steuersatz zusammen, der Gabelkonus ist einfach so hoch, dass die Gabel gar nicht Plan anliegen kann. Sogar auf der Canyonseite ist bei dem Modell der Spalt auf den Bildern - die würden doch niemals was falsch zusammengeschraubtes Fotografieren für die Homepage. Aber schon seltsam!


----------



## Thunderrun (23. April 2017)

So und ein Update zum Plocken - ich bin im Hof ein paar Runden gerollt. Das krasse Plocken ist nur im offenen Modus, wenn ich den Dämpfer mit Kraft komprimiere da wird das Geräusch unerträglich, weil sogar die Plastikabdenkung über dem SS mitvibiriert und plockt. Son Scheiss.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (24. April 2017)

Thunderrun schrieb:


> Und das passende Video dazu. Plocken richtig gut zu hören und noch besser zu "fühlen".
> 
> https://1drv.ms/v/s!Atd3A3PKE5MhjDRCVz-3OW0bEUQd




meins Bj. 2015 macht ähnliches Geräusch. Hat mich aber noch nie gestört.
Man hört es nur wenn ich im Stand das Bike belaste.
Beim Fahren bekomme ich nichts mit.
Ich werde demnächst mal eine Vollwartung machen lassen,
vieleicht ist dann das Geräusch eliminiert.


----------



## öughm (13. Mai 2017)

Hier stand Müll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (14. Mai 2017)

Mit viel Glück bekommst du von Canyon auf Kulanz noch einen Ersatzrahmen...einziges Manko an der Stelle ist, dass die Gefahr besteht die Schraube zu fest angeknallt zu haben und wenn es nicht so war, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.


----------



## öughm (14. Mai 2017)

löschen


----------



## Rick7 (14. Mai 2017)

nur Schwinge macht Canyon erfahrungsgemäß nicht, bzw. nur über Umwege und mit Nachdruck.
Aber probieren kannst du es ja mal. Viel Glück schon mal von meiner Seite.


----------



## öughm (14. Mai 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> nur Schwinge macht Canyon erfahrungsgemäß nicht, bzw. nur über Umwege und mit Nachdruck.
> Aber probieren kannst du es ja mal. Viel Glück schon mal von meiner Seite.




Bei meinem Nerve haben sie es sogar 2x gemacht 
Werde morgen anrufen.....


----------



## Rick7 (15. Mai 2017)

ich hatte im alten strive ne gerissene Schweissnaht, der Service war aber mehr als vorbildlich.
Ich hab nach der eigentlichen Garantie nen neuen Rahmen bekommen, da kuckste bei anderen Herstellern erstmal in die Röhre.
Aber andere Rahmen reißen, brechen auch 

wegen der Streben Austausch Geschichte. Dazu gabs hier schon ein paar Beiträge, offensichtlich sind sie da beim strive nicht mehr so austauschfreudig. Aber wie gesagt,
probieren. Cheers.


----------



## öughm (15. Mai 2017)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ich hatte im alten strive ne gerissene Schweissnaht, der Service war aber mehr als vorbildlich.
> Ich hab nach der eigentlichen Garantie nen neuen Rahmen bekommen, da kuckste bei anderen Herstellern erstmal in die Röhre.
> Aber andere Rahmen reißen, brechen auch
> 
> ...



Ja, ich kann da nur bei Canyon was zu sagen und bei meinem 2 Canyons IMMER Risse gehabt bisher - schon etwas komisch!
Bzgl. des Services muss ich Dir recht geben, bisher waren die da immer kulant.


----------



## öughm (6. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre ein 14' Strive und würde gerne die 270° Box auseinandernehmen.

Ich habe den Dämpfer schon mehrfach demontiert, nur wie geht es dann weiter?
In Fahrtrichtung links die Schraube lösen am SAG Monitor? Und rechts benötigt man einen Stirnschlüssel oder?

Gibt es irgendwo eine kurze Anleitung? 

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## waldi28 (6. Juni 2017)

öughm schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein 14' Strive und würde gerne die 270° Box auseinandernehmen.
> 
> Ich habe den Dämpfer schon mehrfach demontiert, nur wie geht es dann weiter?
> In Fahrtrichtung links die Schraube lösen am SAG Monitor? Und rechts benötigt man einen Stirnschlüssel oder?
> ...



Du musst erst die Schraube mit dem Stirnlochschlüssel lösen. Dann den Rest.
Ich hatte vor gut einem Jahr die gleichen Fragen hier gestellt.
Müsste März 2016 gewesen sein.


----------



## Der_Graue (6. Juni 2017)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Du musst erst die Schraube mit dem Stirnlochschlüssel lösen. Dann den Rest.
> Ich hatte vor gut einem Jahr die gleichen Fragen hier gestellt.
> Müsste März 2016 gewesen sein.


 
Sieh dir mal die Explosionszeichnung an, da sieht man, wie´s zusammen
bzw. auseinander gebaut wird.


----------



## öughm (6. Juni 2017)

Wie habt ihr diesen Stirnlochmutter auf der rechten Seiten gelöst?

Ist das Teil Nr.12 ebenfalls eine Achse oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
Ich hätte jetzt gedacht einfach Schraube Nr.16 lösen und dann kann man die Wippe "öffnen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (6. Juni 2017)

öughm schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr diesen Stirnlochmutter auf der rechten Seiten gelöst?
> 
> Ist das Teil Nr.12 ebenfalls eine Achse oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
> Ich hätte jetzt gedacht einfach Schraube Nr.16 lösen und dann kann man die Wippe "öffnen"?Anhang anzeigen 611690


 
Nr.12 ist auch ne Achse.
Einfach einen 5 (6)er Sechskantschlüssel nehmen und diesen
zum Lösen der Stirnlochmutter in das vorhandene Sechskant stecken.
Dann kann man die Achse halten und die Stirnlochmutter schön lösen.
Evtl. mit einem Heisluftfön etwas erhitzen, damit der Kleber sich löst.


----------



## öughm (6. Juni 2017)

Okay danke, dann muss ich mir so einen Stirnlochschlüssel besorgen.....welchen Durchmesser haben die "Löcher" der Stirnlochmutter? 
3mm?


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Juni 2017)

öughm schrieb:


> Okay danke, dann muss ich mir so einen Stirnlochschlüssel besorgen.....welchen Durchmesser haben die "Löcher" der Stirnlochmutter?
> 3mm?


 
Glaube es waren 2,5 mm, werde heute Abend nachmessen.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Juni 2017)

Es sind Ø2,5 mm Pins am Schlüssel


----------



## schwed1 (18. Juni 2017)

Servus,

Habe bei meinem 2011 er strive die Hauptschwingenlager gewechselt. Bereits zum zweiten mal, da etwas Spiel vorhanden war. Das erste mal vor ca drei Jahren, danach war das Spiel weg. Doch jetzt hat's nix gebracht, das Spiel ist immer noch da, obwohl ich schon von vier auf fünf NM anzugsmoment erhöht habe. Kann es sein, dass die Lagerbuchsen ausgeschlagen sind. Wie stellt man das fest. Gibts irgend einen Kleber. Oder einfach das Anzugsmoment noch erhöhen?

Danke Gruß Schwed


----------



## waldi28 (18. Juni 2017)

Schau mal in der Explosionszeichnung nach. Bei meinem 2013 er Modell gibt es da unterschiedlich dicke Unterlegscheiben, die das Spiel ausgleichen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann 0.2, 0.4 und 0.6 mm. Ich hatte mir damals beim Wechsel der Lager alle drei bestellt, da im Originalzustand kein Spacer verbaut war. Der Hinterbau ist da sehr empfindlich, im Bezug auf die eingepressten Lager. Nach dem Lagerwechsel passte bei mir der 0.2 er Spacer. Der Einbau ist aber etwas fummelig.


----------



## schwed1 (18. Juni 2017)

Kann mir jetzt nicht so recht vorstellen dass Unterlegscheiben das Lagerspiel verringern. Aber ich werd mal nachschauen. Hat es bei deinem Bike was gebracht mit den Scheiben, bzw. Wie bist du auf die Unterlegscheiben gekommen?


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Juni 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Habe bei meinem 2011 er strive die Hauptschwingenlager gewechselt. Bereits zum zweiten mal, da etwas Spiel vorhanden war. Das erste mal vor ca drei Jahren, danach war das Spiel weg. Doch jetzt hat's nix gebracht, das Spiel ist immer noch da, obwohl ich schon von vier auf fünf NM anzugsmoment erhöht habe. Kann es sein, dass die Lagerbuchsen ausgeschlagen sind. Wie stellt man das fest. Gibts irgend einen Kleber. Oder einfach das Anzugsmoment noch erhöhen?
> 
> Danke Gruß Schwed


 
Fügen Welle Nabe, heißt das Zeug von Loctite!
Ist echt super 
http://www.loctite.de/fuegen-von-welle-nabe-verbindungen-37322.htm

http://www.loctite.de/produktsuche-29727.htm?nodeid=8802627682305


----------



## schwed1 (18. Juni 2017)

Super, danke für den Hinweis. Aber wenn ich Das Lager einpresse, schiebe ich dann das loctite nicht von den Flächen runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (18. Juni 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Kann mir jetzt nicht so recht vorstellen dass Unterlegscheiben das Lagerspiel verringern. Aber ich werd mal nachschauen. Hat es bei deinem Bike was gebracht mit den Scheiben, bzw. Wie bist du auf die Unterlegscheiben gekommen?


Es ist die Nummer 28 in der Explosionszeichnung.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/canyon_strive_es_m23-12-pdf.611678/
Bei mir war das Lagerspiel damit komplett weg.
Ich habe vor Kurzem für meinen Sohn ein Strive mit einem gebrauchtem Rahmen aufgebaut. Bei diesem Rahmen musste ich auch einen der drei Spacer einbauen, um das Lagerspiel auszugleichen.
Die Spacer hab ich bei Canyon mit der Bestellnummer aus der Explosionszeichnung bestellt.


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Juni 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Super, danke für den Hinweis. Aber wenn ich Das Lager einpresse, schiebe ich dann das loctite nicht von den Flächen runter?


 
Keine Angst, das klebt trotzdem.
Aber es muss richtig schnell gehen, sonst bekommst du es nicht ganz durchgedrückt.


----------



## schwed1 (19. Juni 2017)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Es ist die Nummer 28 in der Explosionszeichnung.
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/canyon_strive_es_m23-12-pdf.611678/
> Bei mir war das Lagerspiel damit komplett weg.
> Ich habe vor Kurzem für meinen Sohn ein Strive mit einem gebrauchtem Rahmen aufgebaut. Bei diesem Rahmen musste ich auch einen der drei Spacer einbauen, um das Lagerspiel auszugleichen.
> Die Spacer hab ich bei Canyon mit der Bestellnummer aus der Explosionszeichnung bestellt.


Und woher weis ich welcher Spacer eingebaut gehört wenn ich alle drei bestelle. Ausprobieren?


----------



## waldi28 (19. Juni 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Und woher weis ich welcher Spacer eingebaut gehört wenn ich alle drei bestelle. Ausprobieren?


Genau so hab ichs gemacht. Die drei bestellt, und geschaut welcher passt.
Bei mir hatte bei beiden Bikes jeweils der kleinste Spacer gepasst.


----------



## schwed1 (20. Juni 2017)

Ich hab bei der explosionszeichnung des 2011er Modells nachgeschaut, da sind keine Spacer eingezeichnet. Mhh!
Noch zurück welchen ich nehmen soll, wie stelle ich fest welcher der richtige ist von der Stärke her?


----------



## waldi28 (20. Juni 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei der explosionszeichnung des 2011er Modells nachgeschaut, da sind keine Spacer eingezeichnet. Mhh!
> Noch zurück welchen ich nehmen soll, wie stelle ich fest welcher der richtige ist von der Stärke her?


Da gibt es nicht viele Möglichkeiten:
Entweder messen,
oder wenn du kein entsprechendes Messinstrument hast,
die drei unterschiedlichen Spacer bestellen und ausprobieren welcher passt.
So ein Spacer kostet 1-2€, ist also keine große Investition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (22. Juni 2017)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. Aber wenn ich jetzt alle drei Stärken gekauft habe und diese liegen vor mir, woher weis ich welche Scheibe ich einbauen muss?


----------



## waldi28 (22. Juni 2017)

Du musst probieren, welche Dicke max. reinpasst.
Ich hatte mit der mittleren Dicke angefangen, die war aber zu dick.
Die Dünnste hatte dann gepasst.
Das ganze ist aber eine fummlige Angelegenheit.
Ich hatte die Spacer ordenlich mit Bootsfett eingeschmiert, damit sie am Lager etwas heften bleiben und beim reindrücken des Lagerbolzens nicht verrutschen.


----------



## Waldhobel (26. Juni 2017)

Moin,

auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich gleich übelst ausgelacht werde weil ich auf der berühmten Nadel im Heuhaufen bin, ist das Forum hier doch mein letzte Rettung.
Ich suche für ein Strive BJ2012 die Kettenstrebe Artikelnummer bei Canyon A1029411 in Schwarz, kann von mir aus aber auch lilablaßblau kariert oder sonst irgendwie aussehen.
Der Anruf und Chat bei Canyon ergab nur ist nicht lieferbar und auch nicht absehbar wann evtl. lieferbar.
Hat irgendjemand was daheim daheim im Keller hängen, oder hat beim Schwager/Schwester/Onkel/Tante/Oma/Opa was gesehen.
Ich trauer echt um das schöne bike wenn ich es nicht mehr flot bekomme...

In stiller Hoffnung
Christian


----------



## c.schneider310 (15. Juli 2017)

hy liebe Leute,

ich habe mir an meinen 2016er Strive CF 9.0 Race eine neue Schaltung gebaut. Dabei habe ich meinen Schlatzug gewechselt(Intern verlegt)....nun meinen Frage-->>
Belasse ich einen Liner zwischen oberen Eingang des Schlatzuges und unterem Ausgang am Tretlager oder verläuft der Schlatzug da ohne Hülle oder Liner?
Ich habe versucht die 298 Seiten hier zu durchforsten und leider fehlt mir die Zeit noch habe ich die Muse das alles durchzuschauen. Wätre euch sehr Dankbar wenn Ihr mir kurz helfen könntet....


----------



## tr8enduro (16. Juli 2017)

c.schneider310 schrieb:


> hy liebe Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir an meinen 2016er Strive CF 9.0 Race eine neue Schaltung gebaut. Dabei habe ich meinen Schlatzug gewechselt(Intern verlegt)....nun meinen Frage-->>
> Belasse ich einen Liner zwischen oberen Eingang des Schlatzuges und unterem Ausgang am Tretlager oder verläuft der Schlatzug da ohne Hülle oder Liner?
> Ich habe versucht die 298 Seiten hier zu durchforsten und leider fehlt mir die Zeit noch habe ich die Muse das alles durchzuschauen. Wätre euch sehr Dankbar wenn Ihr mir kurz helfen könntet....



Moinsen,

Ich habe keine Liner im Rahmen und habe auch kein klappern oder so. Beim Wechseln ziehe ich denn dann eben drüber, dann geht's schneller und ist nicht so eine Fummelei.

Habe auch noch eine Frage:

Ich würde gerne die 1x11 NX Gruppe an meinem 2013er Strive installieren. Passt die NX Kurbel wie auch die RaceFace zweifach mit einem spacer auf der DS? Passt die Kettenlinie dann? 
Und lohnt es sich das Innenlager mitzubestellen? Das jetzige ist eigentlich noch in Ordnung. Sind halt 20 Euro mehr oder weniger, lohnt sich das oder macht es keinen Unterschied?
Lager ist das Race Face Respond.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/NX-Gruppe-1x11-32-GXP-p51048/

Danke und Grüße✋


----------



## c.schneider310 (17. Juli 2017)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Ich habe keine Liner im Rahmen und habe auch kein klappern oder so. Beim Wechseln ziehe ich denn dann eben drüber, dann geht's schneller und ist nicht so eine Fummelei.



Danke dir für die ANtwort!
Die Frage ist ob es bei den Aktuellen Modellen auch so ist,bzw. ob es zwischen 2013 und 2016 einen unterschied gibt?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Catweazle81 (17. Juli 2017)

@c.schneider310 Fahre das identische Modell. Bei mir ist ab Werk der Liner verbaut.

Zur Info: Der eigentl. Thread zu unserem Modelljahr.


----------



## tr8enduro (17. Juli 2017)

Ich schiebe mal noch eine Frage hinterher:

Ist es grundsätzlich möglich die RaceFace Respond Kurbel von zweifach auf einfach umzubauen? Also nur ein neues Kettenblatt kaufen um dann 1x11 zu fahren?
Passt die Kettenlinie wenn man das neue Kettenblatt auf dem 104 LK montiert und dann den Spacer auf der DS weglässt? Wie sieht die Kettenlinie dann aus?
Schwanke allerdings noch zwischen NX und SLX 1x11... 

Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand in die Richtung Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## c.schneider310 (17. Juli 2017)

@Catweazle81
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!!
Wie genau ist der Liner bei dir drin? Ich habe das bike beim ertsen Schaltzugwechsel im bikeladen gehabt. Als ich jetzt auf 1x12 umgestiegen bin habe ich den Schaltzugwechsel selber versucht und festgestellt,dass der liner der da drin ist viel zu kurz ist. Also entweder der muss so sein oder der Freundliche hat Fusch gemacht. Habe jetzt vorsichtshalber einen rein gemacht. Dieser liegt aber nur drin und ist mit dem Rahmen an keiner Stelle verbunden. Also liegt dein Liner auch einfach nur so im Rahmen oder ist er fest.
Danke dir auch für den link zum anderen Threat.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Catweazle81 (17. Juli 2017)

Da ich bis jetzt den Schaltzug noch nicht anrühren musste, kann ich Dir zur genauen Länge nichts sagen. Wird natürlich auch nach Rahmengröße variieren. Soweit ich das durch die Side Swing-Bohrung beurteilen kann, wird der einfach durchs Unterrohr ohne spezifische Befestigung gelegt. Und liegt oben und unten am Ausgang an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c.schneider310 (17. Juli 2017)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Und liegt oben und unten am Ausgang an.


ich danke dir. Dann muss ich auf jeden Fall die richtige Länge noch rausfinden. Mein Liner liegt jetzt nur so drin und hat definitiv spiel zu den Rahmenausgängen. Habe Rahmengröße M...naja mal schauen. Danke auf jeden fall


----------



## DiHo (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammnen

Wollte bei meinem 2011er Strive ebenfalls die Spacer am Schwingenlager verbauen aber leider gibts die nicht mehr bei Canyon.
Auf der vorhergenhenden Seite hatte waldi28 schon über diese Spacer geschrieben.
Hat vielleicht jemand die Maße vom Außen/Innendurchmesser zur Hand?

ich sach mal merci bis dortnaus


----------



## boarder87 (11. August 2017)

Wollte zwischenzeitlich mal das 270° Box Hauptlager erneuern und hab mir direkt Mal für 3,95€ die Stahlachse mitbestellen, bevor mir die Box um die Ohren fliegt. Das ist echt billig.

Bei den Lagern bin ich dagegen enttäuscht. Statt vollrolligen Axialschrägkugellagern 7902 hab ich umgelabelte SKF 61902 2RS bekommen. Gleiche Abmessungen aber weder vollrollig noch ein Schrägkugellager. Schade


----------



## Waldhobel (12. August 2017)

Moin 

@boarder87 hast du eine Stahlachse bekommen ? 
Wollte auch eine, kam aber leider wieder nur in Alu.


----------



## boarder87 (12. August 2017)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @boarder87 hast du eine Stahlachse bekommen ?
> Wollte auch eine, kam aber leider wieder nur in Alu.



Ja, dürfte allein schon vom Gewicht her Stahl sein.


----------



## boarder87 (12. August 2017)

In welcher Reihenfolge könnt ihr eigentlich den Lagereinbau empfehlen? Lager bis zum Anschlag auf die Achse pressen und dann in den Rockerarm? Wird mit der Abdeckkappe (tighten gently, die mit dem Hakenschlüssel) eigentlich das Lager nur gesichert oder das Lagerspiel bzw. Abstand der zwei Lager zueinander eingestellt? 

Nach der BOM sieht es ja so aus als würde das Lager sowohl auf der Achse als im Rocker von außen montiert werden, so dass die Lageranschläge beides mal innen Richtung Rahmen liegen. Irgendwo müsste man ja die Toleranz von Achsbreite und Rockerbreite ausgleichen müssen um nichts zu verspannen?

Vielleicht kann hier jemand aufklären.


----------



## Der_Graue (18. August 2017)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Wollte zwischenzeitlich mal das 270° Box Hauptlager erneuern und hab mir direkt Mal für 3,95€ die Stahlachse mitbestellen, bevor mir die Box um die Ohren fliegt. Das ist echt billig.
> 
> Bei den Lagern bin ich dagegen enttäuscht. Statt vollrolligen Axialschrägkugellagern 7902 hab ich umgelabelte SKF 61902 2RS bekommen. Gleiche Abmessungen aber weder vollrollig noch ein Schrägkugellager. Schade


 
Hier bekommst du die richtigen Lager für die 270° Box:
https://www.kugellager-shop.net/7902-2rs-max-7902vrs-llu-kugellager.html
Es sind Schrägkugellager mit beidseitiger Abdichtung ;-)


----------



## tr8enduro (25. August 2017)

Moin zusammen,

kurze Frage: Passt der Cane Creek Double Barrel Inline in den Rahmen? 

Wenn ja, passt der zum Hinterbau oder ist auch hier die Luftkammer zu groß? Könnte man das mit ausreichend Spacern anpassen? 
Wiege ca. 78 kg mit Ausrüstung. 

Danke!


----------



## Der_Graue (25. August 2017)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage: Passt der Cane Creek Double Barrel Inline in den Rahmen?
> 
> ...


 
Was für´n Modell hast du denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (25. August 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Was für´n Modell hast du denn



2013, Al 7.0


----------



## Der_Graue (25. August 2017)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> 2013, Al 7.0


 
S / M / L ?


----------



## tr8enduro (25. August 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> S / M / L ?



Größe M


----------



## waldi28 (25. August 2017)

Passt nicht. Die Luftkammer ist einfach zu dick für die 270°-Box.
Der benötigte Einbaudurchmesser beträgt 87.17 mm. Mess einfach mal nach.

https://www.probikeshop.fr/amortisseur-cane-creek-double-barrel-inline/99792.html

Den Wunsch hatten hier aber schon einige.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/passt-der-cane-creek-double-barrel-air-ist-strive.655414/
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive.497776/page-243#post-9877754


----------



## Muchserk (7. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich muss an meinem 2013 AL das Nadellager am Dämpfer wechseln. Welches Einpresstool könnt ihr mir empfehlen bzw. hat evtl. noch wer eines rumliegen welches er nicht mehr braucht? Canyon vertreibt die nicht mehr und ich bin mir unsicher welches ich bestellen soll. Selber drehen kann ich mir keine und habe keine Lust/Zeit mir selber eines aus Gewindestange ect. zu basteln.

VG


----------



## Kaminari (20. September 2017)

Hallo ich habe ein 2012er Canyon Strive gebraucht gekauft und habe Probleme den Umwerfer (2x10) richtig einzustellen. Wenn ich diesen auf dem Montageständer einstelle schaltet er perfekt hoch und runter. Aber sobald ich mich draufsetze und eine Probefahrt mache schaltet er  nicht mehr hoch bzw runter.
Da der alte Umwerfer etwas spiel hatte, habe ich diesen bereits gegen einen neuen getauscht. Was mir beim abnehmen der Kurbel aufgefallen ist, dass dort 3 spacer zwischen Kettenblatt und Tretlager verbaut sind. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass zu viele Spacer verbaut sind, bzw weiß jemand wieviel dort rein gehören? Jemand einen tipp wie ich dies eingestellt bekomme, bzw woran das noch liegen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (20. September 2017)

Kaminari schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ein 2012er Canyon Strive gebraucht gekauft und habe Probleme den Umwerfer (2x10) richtig einzustellen. Wenn ich diesen auf dem Montageständer einstelle schaltet er perfekt hoch und runter. Aber sobald ich mich draufsetze und eine Probefahrt mache schaltet er  nicht mehr hoch bzw runter.
> Da der alte Umwerfer etwas spiel hatte, habe ich diesen bereits gegen einen neuen getauscht. Was mir beim abnehmen der Kurbel aufgefallen ist, dass dort 3 spacer zwischen Kettenblatt und Tretlager verbaut sind. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass zu viele Spacer verbaut sind, bzw weiß jemand wieviel dort rein gehören? Jemand einen tipp wie ich dies eingestellt bekomme, bzw woran das noch liegen kann?


Welche Kurbel hast du?
Bei mir ist ein GPX Lager verbaut. Da wird bei der Tretlagerbreite vom Strive von 73 mm gar kein Spacer verbaut.
3 Spacer auf einer Seite ist schon recht viel. Bei einem BSA Tretlager werden die beiden Spacer eigentlich nur bei einem 68 mm breiten Tretlager verbaut.


----------



## Kaminari (20. September 2017)

Ich habe eine Raceface Atlas Kurbel mit Raceface Turbine Kettenblättern... Lager habe ich keine Ahnung...


----------



## waldi28 (20. September 2017)

Kaminari schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Raceface Atlas Kurbel mit Raceface Turbine Kettenblättern... Lager habe ich keine Ahnung...


Dann sind 3 Spacer auf der Antriebsseite definitiv falsch.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.raceface.com/media/B30067-B-Web.pdf
Bei deinem BSA 30 Innelager werden bei bei 68 mm Tretlagerbreite 3 Spacer (einer auf der Nichtantrieb- und zwei auf der Antriebsseite) verbaut. Das Strive hat aber 73 mm Tretlagerbreite, also nur einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite.


----------



## Kaminari (21. September 2017)

hallo Waldi, es geht um die äußeren Spacer zwischen Tretleger und Kurbel. Nicht um die in der Abbildung gezeigten Spindle spacer.


----------



## waldi28 (21. September 2017)

Die äußeren Ringe sind eigentlich keine Spacer, sondern nur eine Abdeckung der Lager. Da sollte jeweils nur eine Abdeckung je Seite eingebaut sein.


----------



## Kaminari (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe es mal ohne den Sapcern getestet, da schleift die Kurbel dann am Rahmen. daher müssen da in jedem fall mind 2 Spacer drauf bleiben.

Ich habe aber noch folgendes Problem, dass mein Antrieb unter Last knackende Geräusche macht. Ist für mich extrem schwer zu lokalisieren woher das kommt. Tretlager und Kurbel habe ich bereits kontrolliert und neu gefettet. Jemand ne Idee was das noch sein könnte?


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Oktober 2017)

Kaminari schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal ohne den Sapcern getestet, da schleift die Kurbel dann am Rahmen. daher müssen da in jedem fall mind 2 Spacer drauf bleiben.
> 
> Ich habe aber noch folgendes Problem, dass mein Antrieb unter Last knackende Geräusche macht. Ist für mich extrem schwer zu lokalisieren woher das kommt. Tretlager und Kurbel habe ich bereits kontrolliert und neu gefettet. Jemand ne Idee was das noch sein könnte?


 
Einfach ignonieren, was meinst du wie meine Kiste knackst 
Aber im Gelände ist dann Ruh, hör nur noch das Pfeifen vom Wind in meinen Ohren 
Habe es aufgegeben das Knacken zu lokalisieren, mal ist Ruh, dann knackt die Kiste wieder


----------



## schwed1 (20. Oktober 2017)

Kaminari schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal ohne den Sapcern getestet, da schleift die Kurbel dann am Rahmen. daher müssen da in jedem fall mind 2 Spacer drauf bleiben.
> 
> Ich habe aber noch folgendes Problem, dass mein Antrieb unter Last knackende Geräusche macht. Ist für mich extrem schwer zu lokalisieren woher das kommt. Tretlager und Kurbel habe ich bereits kontrolliert und neu gefettet. Jemand ne Idee was das noch sein könnte?


Falls es nicht vom tretlager kommt und es knarzt der Rahmen, dann Probiers mal mit fettspray oder Multispray ins sattelrohr. Vielleicht hilfst.


----------



## Der_Graue (21. Oktober 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Falls es nicht vom tretlager kommt und es knarzt der Rahmen, dann Probiers mal mit fettspray oder Multispray ins sattelrohr. Vielleicht hilfst.


 
Karbon-Montagepaste ist besser als Spray.
Die Klemmung vom Sattel hatte bei mir auch schon geknarzt, nach der Pastekur war Ruhe.
Aber im großen und ganzen ist das Strive ne Knarz-Kiste, die ich aber trotzdem sehr gerne fahre


----------



## schwed1 (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte nicht den Bereich der sattelstütze gemeint, weil sonst könnte diese ja rutschen. Ich meinte den unteren Bereich. Warum das hilft weis ich auch nicht. Bei mir hats geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobfred7 (23. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Forum,
hab das 2013 Al 8.0. Der Steuersatz ist hin. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob nur Lagertausch hier noch Sinn macht. Denk ich würde gleich nen neuen reinmachen. Da steht: Cane Creek 40 ZS 44 am oberen - das machts relativ einfach, aber für unten gibts wieder verschieden Varianten ( also tatsächlich bin ich eigentlichnur unten überfordert... weil da nix zu sehen ist. sieht so aus als wäre da nur ein Lager drin -).

Hat jemanden evtl nen Link für mich.

Ist das das richtige: (sieht für mich so aus)

Cane Creek Steuersatz Unterteil 40 1.5 IS52/40

Cane Creek Steuersatz Oberteil 40 1 1/8" ZS44/28,6 short – Ahead semi-integriert / Press-Fit ????

Oder hat jemand andere Steuersätze zu empfehlen?

Merci


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Oktober 2017)

tobfred7 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> hab das 2013 Al 8.0. Der Steuersatz ist hin. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob nur Lagertausch hier noch Sinn macht. Denk ich würde gleich nen neuen reinmachen. Da steht: Cane Creek 40 ZS 44 am oberen - das machts relativ einfach, aber für unten gibts wieder verschieden Varianten ( also tatsächlich bin ich eigentlichnur unten überfordert... weil da nix zu sehen ist. sieht so aus als wäre da nur ein Lager drin -).
> 
> Hat jemanden evtl nen Link für mich.
> ...


 
Habe diesen Steuersatz in meiner Kiste ist aus Edelstahl und immer noch wie neu 






Gabel ist 1.5 auf 1 1/8"


----------



## tobfred7 (23. Oktober 2017)

Danke BlackLupo! Den Bildern zufolge sind dann die die ich gefunden hab die richtigen - die acros sind gerade vergriffen und ich will am WE nochmal durchstarten... CaneCreek bleibts also.

Braucht man wirklich Spezialwerkzeuge? Von selbst austreiben und wieder einsetzen (mit Gewindestangekonstruktion)? oder besser im Shop machen lassen -sollte ja fix gehen


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Oktober 2017)

tobfred7 schrieb:


> Danke BlackLupo! Den Bildern zufolge sind dann die die ich gefunden hab die richtigen - die acros sind gerade vergriffen und ich will am WE nochmal durchstarten... CaneCreek bleibts also.
> 
> Braucht man wirklich Spezialwerkzeuge? Von selbst austreiben und wieder einsetzen (mit Gewindestangekonstruktion)? oder besser im Shop machen lassen -sollte ja fix gehen


 
Nee, brauchst kein Spezialwerkzeug.
Einfach nur vorsichtig, an mehreren Stellen verteilt, die Lager mit einem
Splintentreiber od. einem Stück Welle rausschlagen.
Zum Einpressen der Lager wäre ne Gewindestange mit zwei großen Scheiben schon
von Vorteil.
Wenn man vorsichtig zu Werke geht, kann man es selber machen, ist kein Hexenwerk


----------



## schwed1 (24. Oktober 2017)

Die Lager vor dem einpressen ins Gefrierfach legen, dann gehen sie leichter rein. Weißt aber vielleicht schon!


----------



## tobfred7 (24. Oktober 2017)

top! danke ihr beiden! alle anderen Lager habe ich auch selbst gewechselt - wird schon schiefgehen


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Oktober 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Die Lager vor dem einpressen ins Gefrierfach legen, dann gehen sie leichter rein. Weißt aber vielleicht schon!


 
... und vorher die Passungen einfetten!


----------



## Der_Graue (28. Oktober 2017)

tobfred7 schrieb:


> top! danke ihr beiden! alle anderen Lager habe ich auch selbst gewechselt - wird schon schiefgehen


 
Und, bist du klar gekommen?


----------



## schwed1 (5. November 2017)

Hat schon mal jemand eine Sealth sattelstütze eingebaut? D.h. Ich müsste ein Loch ins sattel Rohr bohren. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (5. November 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand eine Sealth sattelstütze eingebaut? D.h. Ich müsste ein Loch ins sattel Rohr bohren. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?


 
Hier haste ne Anleitung, ist zwar für Liteville aber es müsste trotzdem passen


----------



## Trialside (8. November 2017)

Ich habe das schon gemacht. Ich hatte mir dazu angeschaut,  wo das Langloch beim Strive mit serienmäßiger Reverb  Stealth sitzt und von der Kabeldurchführung habe ich die Abmessungen übernommen. Dann nur noch anzeichnen, Löcher bohren, den Steg dazwischen weg schneiden, alles glatt feilen, fertig. Hatte bis zum Verkauf des Rahmens keine Probleme.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. November 2017)

Trialside schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon gemacht. Ich hatte mir dazu angeschaut,  wo das Langloch beim Strive mit serienmäßiger Reverb  Stealth sitzt und von der Kabeldurchführung habe ich die Abmessungen übernommen. Dann nur noch anzeichnen, Löcher bohren, den Steg dazwischen weg schneiden, alles glatt feilen, fertig. Hatte bis zum Verkauf des Rahmens keine Probleme.


 
Kannste Maße nennen, denn mit solchen Angaben kann man nix anfangen?


----------



## MC² (9. November 2017)

Servus die Striveinaner,
Ich hätte das Strive Race AL in S als Ersatz für mein Swoop170 in betracht gezogen. 
Allerdings find ich auf der HP keine Angaben zum Überstand (Maß K) weder beim CF noch beim Alu Modell. 
Könnte das eventuell jemand an seinem S-Bike ausmessen?
Besten dank schon mal, 
Albert


----------



## schwed1 (10. November 2017)

Wenn ich jetzt wüsste was das Maß K ist würde ich schnell in die Garage gehen und messen.


----------



## jonalisa (10. November 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt wüsste was das Maß K ist würde ich schnell in die Garage gehen und messen.


Guckst du hier unter Punkt 5.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/bike_wissen/geometrie-am-mountainbike/a35000.html

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwed1 (11. November 2017)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Guckst du hier unter Punkt 5.
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/bike_wissen/geometrie-am-mountainbike/a35000.html
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Ca. 80 cm.


----------



## MC² (11. November 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Ca. 80 cm.


80cm bei Rahmengröße S? Kommt mir viel vor.


----------



## jonalisa (11. November 2017)

Wahrscheinlich misst Canyon, wie viele andere Hersteller, am tiefsten Punkt des Oberrohrs.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monsieur87 (24. Dezember 2017)

Servus,

erst mal fröhliche Weihnachten euch allen!!

Ich habe Probleme mit der 270°Box Lagerung bei meinem 2011er Strive. Die kleinen Kack Lager gehen ständig über den Jordan. Hat mal jemand versucht, die Lager durch beispielsweise Gleitlager zu ersetzen?

Besten Dank und Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (24. Dezember 2017)

Hatte auch immer das Problem mit den Lagern. Problem ist einfach, dass die Lager nur punktuell und nicht über den ganzen Umfang belastet werden. Die Lager laufen dann richtig schön ein über die 10 Grad die immer belastet werden 

Einfach lassen ist wohl die beste Taktik


----------



## Monsieur87 (24. Dezember 2017)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Hatte auch immer das Problem mit den Lagern. Problem ist einfach, dass die Lager nur punktuell und nicht über den ganzen Umfang belastet werden. Die Lager laufen dann richtig schön ein über die 10 Grad die immer belastet werden
> 
> Einfach lassen ist wohl die beste Taktik



Gerade wegen der punktuellen Belastung dachte ich an Gleitlager


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (24. Dezember 2017)

Ja das wäre das beste, wenn du das normale Rillenkugellager meinst geht es...

Mit dem Schrägkugellager ist das fast nicht machbar. Klar könnte man jetzt in der Werkstatt was drehen aber der Aufwand ist enorm.


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt auch vollrollige Schrägkugellager im Netz, die sind nicht schlecht.
Aber denkt dran, ein Strive muss immer knacken, ansonsten stimmt was nicht


----------



## Monsieur87 (25. Dezember 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Es gibt auch vollrollige Schrägkugellager im Netz, die sind nicht schlecht.
> Aber denkt dran, ein Strive muss immer knacken, ansonsten stimmt was nicht


Das 2011er Modell hat keine Schrägkugellager, nur vollrollige Rillenkugellager. Rollenlager wären besser, aber wirds in dieser Größe nicht geben ...


----------



## Der_Graue (26. Dezember 2017)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Das 2011er Modell hat keine Schrägkugellager, nur vollrollige Rillenkugellager. Rollenlager wären besser, aber wirds in dieser Größe nicht geben ...



Komisch, macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, aber was soll´s.
Wie sind denn die Abmaße von den Lagern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsieur87 (26. Dezember 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Komisch, macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, aber was soll´s.
> Wie sind denn die Abmaße von den Lagern?



15x24x5


----------



## boarder87 (26. Dezember 2017)

Die Box wurde von 2011 zu 2012 umkonstruiert und die Lagerung am Rahmen breiter gemacht. Vermutlich sind dort auch die Schrägkugellager dazu gekommen. Die Konstruktion der Lagerung ist aus meiner Sicht ziemlich dämlich da der Lagersitz beidseitig sowohl auf der Achse, als auch der Lagersitz in der Box eine Presspassung ist. Wer denkt sich sowas aus? Kein Wunder dass die Lager noch schneller hops gehen. Als Ersatzlager bekommt man von Canyon übrigens zwischenzeitlich Rillen-Käfigkugellager anstelle vollrolligen Axialschrägkugellager.


----------



## Der_Graue (26. Dezember 2017)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> 15x24x5



So schmal???
Kann dir ein paar Messingbuchsen drehen, aber ob die lange, 
bedingt durch den hohen Flächendruck halten, ist fraglich.
Schau mal hier, denke die sind besser:
https://www.kugellager-express.de/vollkugeliges-rillenkugellager-6802-v-2rs-61802-v-2rs-15x24x5-mm


----------



## Monsieur87 (26. Dezember 2017)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> So schmal???
> Kann dir ein paar Messingbuchsen drehen, aber ob die lange,
> bedingt durch den hohen Flächendruck halten, ist fraglich.
> Schau mal hier, denke die sind besser:
> https://www.kugellager-express.de/vollkugeliges-rillenkugellager-6802-v-2rs-61802-v-2rs-15x24x5-mm



Leider so schmal. Genau das Lager aus deinem Link ist verbaut.
Sehr nett dein Angebot, aber ich hab auch ein paar Kumpels aus der Metallbranche die mir das drehen können.

Grüße


----------



## ticris (5. Januar 2018)

Servus Striver,

mein 2011er Oldie hätte so langsam gerne einen neuen Dämpfer. Hat hier vielleicht noch jemand die Canyon PoketPress und/oder ein Nadellager über?

Vielleicht hat jemand sogar noch einen passenden Dämpfer in der Restekiste?
Ein RS Monarch + RC3 kleine Luftkammer, M/M, komplett schwarz und schon eingebautem Nadellager wäre echt grandios.

Passt das RockShox Rear Shock Bushing Tool auch für das Nadellager?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ool-Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Gleitbuchsen-p30649/

Danke & Happy Trails


----------



## Monsieur87 (5. Januar 2018)

ticris schrieb:


> Servus Striver,
> 
> mein 2011er Oldie hätte so langsam gerne einen neuen Dämpfer. Hat hier vielleicht noch jemand die Canyon PoketPress und/oder ein Nadellager über?
> 
> ...



Das Werkzeug passt, ist aber der letzte Scheiß. Zum Auspressen ok, aber beim Einpressen machst dir durch die Rotation nen Grat an die neue Buchse.

Falls ne Quelle für den Monarch findest sag Bescheid, genau mit diesem Tune suche ich auch einen 

Hier ein mega Angebot, nur leider als Debon Air und mit ML:
https://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Monarch-Plus-RC3-DebonAir-Daempfer-Tune-LM-MY2017

Grüße


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (5. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte den Hinterbau mal in einem Bikeparkbesuch komplett zerstört (die Achse des Hauptlagers ist in der Mitte auseinandergebrochen und hat den Hinterbau ein Stückchen breiter gemacht ).

Habe mir dann anstatt des Nadellagers eine Buchse aus Messing und iglidur j Material gebaut, die sehr gut und vor allem lange gelaufen ist, wenn du eh einen neuen Dämpfer brauchst wäre das mit Sicherheit eine super Option. Ich hatte damals einen Marzocchi Roco Air LO Tune L drinnen, der ist super gelaufen.


----------



## Monsieur87 (5. Januar 2018)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Hinterbau mal in einem Bikeparkbesuch komplett zerstört (die Achse des Hauptlagers ist in der Mitte auseinandergebrochen und hat den Hinterbau ein Stückchen breiter gemacht ).
> 
> Habe mir dann anstatt des Nadellagers eine Buchse aus Messing und iglidur j Material gebaut, die sehr gut und vor allem lange gelaufen ist, wenn du eh einen neuen Dämpfer brauchst wäre das mit Sicherheit eine super Option. Ich hatte damals einen Marzocchi Roco Air LO Tune L drinnen, der ist super gelaufen.



Das klingt vernünftig, danke für die Bestätigung


----------



## Trialside (5. Januar 2018)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kannste Maße nennen, denn mit solchen Angaben kann man nix anfangen?



Ist etwas spät, aber besser spät als nie:

Breite des Langlochs ist 8mm und Länge gesamt 29mm, heißt 21mm von Rundungsmittelpunkt zu Rundungsmittelpunkt.
Die Höhe habe ich den 2012er/13er Strives angepasst. Sie liegt etwa auf Höhe der Unterkante der Sitzstrebe. Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (7. Januar 2018)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug passt, ist aber der letzte Scheiß. Zum Auspressen ok, aber beim Einpressen machst dir durch die Rotation nen Grat an die neue Buchse.
> 
> Falls ne Quelle für den Monarch findest sag Bescheid, genau mit diesem Tune suche ich auch einen
> 
> ...



Ich bin ehrlicherweise nie den Monarch mit kleiner Luftkammer gefahren, hab mir aber vor einigen Monaten ein Debon Air ins Strive gebaut 
Mit 6 Spacern in der Positivkammer habe ich ein sehr gutes Setup gefunden was sich deutlich angenehmer fährt als der RP23 und im mittleren Federweg nicht mehr durchrauscht. 
Das Ansprechverhalten ist super, 25-30% SAG, gute Endprogression ohne Durchschlagen.
Mich würde interessieren, welche Vorteile die kleine Luftkammer noch haben sollte.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Januar 2018)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlicherweise nie den Monarch mit kleiner Luftkammer gefahren, hab mir aber vor einigen Monaten ein Debon Air ins Strive gebaut
> Mit 6 Spacern in der Positivkammer habe ich ein sehr gutes Setup gefunden was sich deutlich angenehmer fährt als der RP23 und im mittleren Federweg nicht mehr durchrauscht.
> Das Ansprechverhalten ist super, 25-30% SAG, gute Endprogression ohne Durchschlagen.
> Mich würde interessieren, welche Vorteile die kleine Luftkammer noch haben sollte.



Hmm..., wenn du 6 Spacer in deiner Luftkammer verbaut hast, dann hast
auch du eine kleine Luftkammer, weil du das Volumen mit den Spacern reduziert hast.
Verstehe deine Frage nicht


----------



## boarder87 (8. Januar 2018)

Nicht ganz, insgesamt passen 9 Ringe in die Positiv- und 3 in die Negativkammer. 
Trotzdem bleibt ein Restvolumen, da die Ringe niedriger sind als der Spalt zwischen Hülse und Dämpfer. 

Ich les hier immer nur dass nur die kleine Luftkammer im Strive funktioniert und Debon Air nicht zur Geometrie passt. Ich wollte andeuten dass ich das nicht nachvollziehen kann, jedoch habe keinen direkten Vergleich um dies zu widerlegen.


----------



## ticris (8. Januar 2018)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Hier ein mega Angebot, nur leider als Debon Air und mit ML:
> https://alutech-cycles.com/RockShox-Monarch-Plus-RC3-DebonAir-Daempfer-Tune-LM-MY2017
> Grüße



Besten Dank für den Tipp! Netter Preis. Der Tune ist übrigens L/M und nicht M/L. Zugstufe L finde ich sehr interessant. Ich habe einen bestellt und werde auch erstmal mit Spacern testen. Wenn mich das nicht befriedigt bekommt er eine kleine Luftkammer verpasst. RS Teil 11.4118.033.012 kostet bei BC 65 €.

Im Übrigen ist die Kommunikation mit Alutech sensationell. Der Chef persönlich beantwortet E-Mails spät Abend und Sonntags. Ein paar Spacer gibt es gratis dazu....

@boarder87: darf ich zwecks Setup fragen was du so auf die Waage bringst?


----------



## Monsieur87 (9. Januar 2018)

Mal was anderes zu meinem Canyon Strive BJ 2011 Größe M. Weiß jemand, wie tief das Sattelstützenrohr auf den 30,9 mm Durchmesser ausgerieben ist? Hintergrund ist, dass ich die 200er Vecnum Variostütze verbauen will


----------



## schwed1 (9. Januar 2018)

Möchte mein 2011er Strive überwiegend für bikepark nutzen. Dabei stören mich jedoch zwei Dinge am strive. Hauptsächlich mal die Bremse. Hab noch die elexir 5 drin. Die Bremskraft reicht aber besonders standfest ist sie nicht. Möchte jedoch ned zuviel investieren da die bikeparkbesuche sich in Grenzen halten werden. Habe einen Guide r sattel rumliegen. Wird die Bremse standfester wenn ich diesen einbaue. Vielleicht noch eine neue Scheibe dazu? 

Zweitens gibts eine günstige gebrauchte Alternative zum Monarch rt3. Evtl einen stahlfederdämpfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsieur87 (9. Januar 2018)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Möchte mein 2011er Strive überwiegend für bikepark nutzen. Dabei stören mich jedoch zwei Dinge am strive. Hauptsächlich mal die Bremse. Hab noch die elexir 5 drin. Die Bremskraft reicht aber besonders standfest ist sie nicht. Möchte jedoch ned zuviel investieren da die bikeparkbesuche sich in Grenzen halten werden. Habe einen Guide r sattel rumliegen. Wird die Bremse standfester wenn ich diesen einbaue. Vielleicht noch eine neue Scheibe dazu?
> 
> Zweitens gibts eine günstige gebrauchte Alternative zum Monarch rt3. Evtl einen stahlfederdämpfer!



Kauf dir die MT5. Gibts grad für 150 € auf Bike Components. Oder für bissl mehr die Shimano Zee.

Der Unterschied von der Avid zu ner gescheiten Bremse ist riesig. Mit der Avid hatte ich immer nach nur 200 Tiefenmetern harte Unterarme. Mit der Zee kenn ich das Problem nicht mehr


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Januar 2018)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Kauf dir die MT5. Gibts grad für 150 € auf Bike Components. Oder für bissl mehr die Shimano Zee.
> 
> Der Unterschied von der Avid zu ner gescheiten Bremse ist riesig. Mit der Avid hatte ich immer nach nur 200 Tiefenmetern harte Unterarme. Mit der Zee kenn ich das Problem nicht mehr



Hier ein Dämpfer für dich, billiger geht´s nicht: 33 Euro 
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/x-fusion-rear-shock-glyde-rl-coil-200x57mm-black-a-24-a1-52.html


----------



## boarder87 (9. Januar 2018)

ticris schrieb:


> @boarder87: darf ich zwecks Setup fragen was du so auf die Waage bringst?



Na klar: ich hab 75kg "Leergewicht"
Fahre bei 220psi und 6 Spacern in der Positivkammer
Tune ist M-Compression, M-Rebound (umgebaut von H)
Rebound 9 (von 18 Klicks) von offen


----------



## Force325 (9. Januar 2018)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Möchte mein 2011er Strive überwiegend für bikepark nutzen. Dabei stören mich jedoch zwei Dinge am strive. Hauptsächlich mal die Bremse. Hab noch die elexir 5 drin. Die Bremskraft reicht aber besonders standfest ist sie nicht. Möchte jedoch ned zuviel investieren da die bikeparkbesuche sich in Grenzen halten werden. Habe einen Guide r sattel rumliegen. Wird die Bremse standfester wenn ich diesen einbaue. Vielleicht noch eine neue Scheibe dazu?
> 
> Zweitens gibts eine günstige gebrauchte Alternative zum Monarch rt3. Evtl einen stahlfederdämpfer!



Das 2011er strive ist nicht für den Park geeignet. Die box/Bolzen könnte dir flöten gehen, oder auch der Rahmen.

Stahlfeder passt nicht zur kinematik. Du brauchst einen Dämpfer mit Progression oder entsprechend einen air Dämpfer mit volumenspacern.


----------



## ticris (9. Januar 2018)

@boarder87: Danke, dann sind wir recht kompatibel.


----------



## schwed1 (10. Januar 2018)

Force325 schrieb:


> Das 2011er strive ist nicht für den Park geeignet. Die box/Bolzen könnte dir flöten gehen, oder auch der Rahmen.


 Ich bin jetzt ned der große Springer. Brauchs eher so wie für Saalbach, Wildkogl oder Ehrwald. Da ist mir mein Spectral zu schade.


BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hier ein Dämpfer für dich, billiger geht´s nicht: 33 Euro
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/x-fusion-rear-shock-glyde-rl-coil-200x57mm-black-a-24-a1-52.html


Der wäre vom Preis her optimal aber laut Aussage von Force 325 passt ein Stahlfederdämpfer nicht!!


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2018)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt ned der große Springer. Brauchs eher so wie für Saalbach, Wildkogl oder Ehrwald. Da ist mir mein Spectral zu schade.
> 
> Der wäre vom Preis her optimal aber laut Aussage von Force 325 passt ein Stahlfederdämpfer nicht!!



Das wiederum ist Geschmacksache, einfach ausprobieren und selbst sehen ob er zu dir passt


----------



## schwed1 (10. Januar 2018)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist Geschmacksache, einfach ausprobieren und selbst sehen ob er zu dir passt


Da hast du recht, am besten ausprobieren. Das Nadellager ist aber da ned dabei? Muss man das und die Gleitbuchsen bei Canyon bestellen oder bekommt man das woanders auch?


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Januar 2018)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, am besten ausprobieren. Das Rollenlager ist aber da ned dabei? Muss man das bei Canyon bestellen oder bekommt man das woanders auch?



Kannst es auch zuerst mit den normalen Alu-Gleitbuchsen probieren,
die Nadellager bekommt man in jedem Industriezuliefergeschäft.
Denke, dass du auch zur Probe erstmals deine alten Lager benutzen kannst.


----------



## Monsieur87 (10. Januar 2018)

Monsieur87 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes zu meinem Canyon Strive BJ 2011 Größe M. Weiß jemand, wie tief das Sattelstützenrohr auf den 30,9 mm Durchmesser ausgerieben ist? Hintergrund ist, dass ich die 200er Vecnum Variostütze verbauen will



Habe deswegen mal bei Canyon angefragt. Erste Antwort war, dass hierzu keine Daten vorliegen würden. Nachdem diese Antwort bei mir auf Unverständnis stieß, kam eine zweite Aussage. Laut dieser hat das Sitzrohr durchgängig den selben Durchmesser.

Hab nun mit sanfter Gewalt die Stütze tatsächlich bis zum Anschlag, also etwa 280 mm tief, versenken können. Fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snow_j (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Kettenstrebe für ein Canyon Strive ES 7.0 BJ 2011 mit Rahmengröße M, da die alte einen Riss im Bereich der vorderen Verschraubung bekommen hat, ohne dass das Bike einer größeren Belastung (z. B. Bikepark) bzw. Überlastung ausgesetzt war.

Ich vermutete erst, dass das ein schnell zu behebendes Problem sei und ich für 200 bis 300 € eine neue Kettenstrebe erhalten würde. Daraufhin fuhr ich nach Koblenz in die Canyon Werkstatt. Dort äußerten sich die Mitarbeitenden nur zögerlich und der mich bedienende Mitarbeiter schaffte es nach langer Zeit und sichtlicher Überforderung mit dem IT-System, herauszufinden, dass keine Rahmenersatzteile mehr vorhanden seien. In der Werkstatt fing der mich bedienende Mitarbeiter bereits an sich mit einem neuen Kunden zu beschäftigen, ohne mir eine Lösung anzubieten oder eine abschließende Aussage zu treffen. Auf meinen Nachdruck sagte er dann, dass ich mir doch einfach ein neues Bike bei ihnen kaufen soll.

Heute habe ich gelesen, dass das Problem scheinbar selbst bei aktuelleren Baujahren auftritt (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/warum-ich-mein-letztes-rad-bei-canyon-gekauft-habe.857237/). Da ich mein Strive bzw. den Rahmen nicht wegen einer gerissenen Kettenstrebe entsorgen will, meine Frage in die Runde, ob jemand von euch noch einen Rahmen oder Kettenstrebe daheim herumliegen hat. Zudem wollte ich Fragen, ob die Maße der Kettenstreben unabhängig von der Rahmengröße sind, sprich eine Kettenstrebe von einem Rahmen in Größe S oder L auch auf meinen Rahmen in M passt. Und wisst ihr, ob ich die Kettenstreben von den Strive-Modellen 2012 bis einschließlich 2014 ebenfalls verwenden kann?

Beste Grüße und danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## boarder87 (10. Mai 2018)

Ist die Schraube mal zu stark angezogen worden? Sieht erstmal unberuhigend aus, sollte aber recht unkritisch sein, da die Schraube nur die Klemmung für die Achse ist. Schraub mal die Schraube raus und schau ob der Riss auf der Innenseite sichtbar bzw auch auf der anderen Seite ebenfalls vorhanden ist. Dann ziehe die Schraube mal vorsichtig bis 10Nm  erneut an und beobachte, ob der Riss dabei aufgeht.

Du könntest die Belastung auf den Riss reduzieren wenn du auf die Achse im Klemmbereich Carbon Montagepaste drauf machst und Drehmoment reduzierst


----------



## snow_j (10. Mai 2018)

Ich habe die Schraube nicht angezogen. Das Foto ist ca. ein halbes Jahr alt und damals war ich mir nicht sicher, ob es lediglich ein Kratzer auf dem Lack ist. Ich bin es auf ein paar Touren weitergefahren und habe die Stelle beobachtet. Mittlerweile ist der Riss länger und breiter geworden und auch auf der anderen Seite der Schraube sichtbar. Daher ist meines Erachtens Weiterfahren mit dem Bike keine gute Idee mehr.

Weißt du etwas über die Kompatibilität der Kettenstreben?


----------



## boarder87 (10. Mai 2018)

Die Kettenstreben sind einheitlich. Die Länge der Kettenstrebe ist bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich und auch die Explosionszeichnung hat nur unterschiedliche Artikelnummern für verschiedene Farben. 

Schlecht wenn der Riss wächst, kann mir jetzt nicht wirklich vorstellen woher die Belastung außer von der Schraube an sich herkommen soll.


----------



## rico09 (14. Mai 2018)

Hi @snow_j mir ist das gleiche vor 2 Jahren passiert. Habe den Rahmen eingesendet und einen neuen bekommen. Habe damals die Auswahl gehabt einen Strive ohne Shape Shifter gabs aber nur in größe M oder einen Strive Rahmen mit Shape Shifter in Größe L. Da ich gute 2m Groß bin fragte ich nach ob ich auch einen XL Rahmen haben dürfte. War dann kein Problem. 

Das einzig blöde an der Sache, hatte dann nicht das Geld um die Teile zu kaufen welche ich gebraucht hätte. Glaub wenn bei Canyon nachfragts ob die dir dabei helfen könnten dass dann so zu Regeln dass dir dann nicht das selbe passiert wie mir, würden sie das eventuell machen. Wenn es im Vertrag steht dass eine Garantie auf den Rahmen besteht, Sie diese aber nicht gewährleisten können, wäre es nur fair die zumindestens Federgabel, Laufräder und Reifen mit zu tauschen.

Wenn du das Rad neu gekauft hast und dass vor 05.2012 oder 06.2012(da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher), solltest du noch anspruch auf einen Garantiefall haben. Nur so als Lösungsvorschlag solltest du keine Kettenstrebe finden.

Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## WuerstchenHans (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo in die Runde, vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen.

Bei meinem neuen Strive 2017 ist der Dämpfer hinüber und dank des von Canyon bereitgestellten Auspresstools auf dem Weg zu Sram. Die Wartezeit soll 2-3 Wochen betragen :-( 
Also habe ich im Bekanntenkreis nach einem alten Dämpfer mit den passenden Maßen gefragt und einen alten Fox RP23 Dämpfer bekommen.

Wie geht es jetzt weiter? Kann mir einer von euch helfen? Ich habe noch nie einen Dämpfer getauscht und verstehe, dass ich passende Buchsen für den Fox Dämpfer brauche. Kann ich das Lager vom eingeschickten RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 nutzen? Ich bin da etwas überfordert mit und will eigentlich so günstig wie mögich wegkommen, da ich ihn nur fahre bis der reparierte wieder da ist.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Mai 2018)

WuerstchenHans schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen.
> 
> Bei meinem neuen Strive 2017 ist der Dämpfer hinüber und dank des von Canyon bereitgestellten Auspresstools auf dem Weg zu Sram. Die Wartezeit soll 2-3 Wochen betragen :-(
> Also habe ich im Bekanntenkreis nach einem alten Dämpfer mit den passenden Maßen gefragt und einen alten Fox RP23 Dämpfer bekommen.
> ...


Neuen Strive-Thread benutzen!


----------



## snow_j (24. Juni 2018)

rico09 schrieb:


> Hi @snow_j mir ist das gleiche vor 2 Jahren passiert. Habe den Rahmen eingesendet und einen neuen bekommen. Habe damals die Auswahl gehabt einen Strive ohne Shape Shifter gabs aber nur in größe M oder einen Strive Rahmen mit Shape Shifter in Größe L. Da ich gute 2m Groß bin fragte ich nach ob ich auch einen XL Rahmen haben dürfte. War dann kein Problem.
> 
> Das einzig blöde an der Sache, hatte dann nicht das Geld um die Teile zu kaufen welche ich gebraucht hätte. Glaub wenn bei Canyon nachfragts ob die dir dabei helfen könnten dass dann so zu Regeln dass dir dann nicht das selbe passiert wie mir, würden sie das eventuell machen. Wenn es im Vertrag steht dass eine Garantie auf den Rahmen besteht, Sie diese aber nicht gewährleisten können, wäre es nur fair die zumindestens Federgabel, Laufräder und Reifen mit zu tauschen.
> 
> ...



Da ich mein Strive leider 2011 gekauft habe, ist die Garantiezeit erloschen. Canyon hat mir außer einem Rabatt von 100 € auf den Neukauf eines Bikes, kein alternatives Angebot gemacht. Ich werde nun noch einen Rahmenbauer fragen, ob sich der Riss schweißen lässt. Ansonsten werde ich mir ein neues Bike von einem serviceorientierteren Hersteller zulegen.


----------



## baxxter (24. Juni 2018)

@snow_j 
Was erwartest du von denen? Dein Bike ist 7 Jahre alt, da finde ich das Angebot von Canyon schon kulant, anbieten müssen sie dir gar nichts.
Wird auch eher schwierig in der Preiskategorie einen Hersteller zu finden der dir da einen besseren Service bietet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snow_j (25. Juni 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> @snow_j
> Was erwartest du von denen? Dein Bike ist 7 Jahre alt, da finde ich das Angebot von Canyon schon kulant, anbieten müssen sie dir gar nichts.
> Wird auch eher schwierig in der Preiskategorie einen Hersteller zu finden der dir da einen besseren Service bietet..


Ich erwarte von Canyon, dass sie Ersatzteile länger als 4 Jahre für ihre Bike-Modelle vorhalten. Selbst wenn das auch bei anderen Herstellern vorkommt, und dies dann positiv formuliert als Modellpflege bezeichnet wird, finde ich das aus verschiedenen Gründen (z. B. ökologische Nachhaltigkeit) problematisch.

Hat jemand hier vielleicht seinen/ihren Striverahmen 2011-2014 gegen einen anderen getauscht und hat eine Empfehlung welcher kompatibel mit dem Großteil der Komponenten ist?


----------



## baxxter (25. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht habe sie auch noch 1-2 Rahmen da, halten diese aber genau für solche Fälle wo das Rad noch innerhalb der 6 Jahre Garantie ist zurück. Immerhin müssen sie den Leuten ja was anbieten. Wie es aber wirklich ist weiß wohl nur Canyon. 

Schau mal hier, vielleicht ist da was bei.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/fullsuspension-26-7325


----------



## EnduRolf (18. September 2018)

Guten Tag, 

Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines 2013er, ja ich weiß, altes Schätzchen, Canyon Strives AL 8.0. 
Da ich früher oft Downhill gefahren bin und jetzt auf die entspanntere Enduro Schiene gewechselt habe, suche ich für Zuhause: 

60% Asphalt 
10% Schotterwege 
30% Waldweg, leichter Trail

Die passende Bereifung, wie z.B. den Maxxis Ardent oder Schwalbe Racing Ralph.

Zusätzlich stellte ich mir die Frage ob es Sinn macht gleich einen 2. LRS zu besorgen, da ein richtiger Enduro Ausritt mit einem Kompromissreifen meist nicht den vollen Spaßfaktor bringt.
Diesbezüglich habe ich versucht mir das Beste aus dem Thread  heraus zu lesen, jedoch Frage ich mich ob jede Art von Nabe mit passendem Spanner (VA 15x100/HA 12x142, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe) und 6 Loch Bremsscheiben-Aufnahme passen würde. 

Ich hoffe ich bin hier halbwegs richtig mit meinem Anliegen. 

Grüße aus dem Flachland


----------



## Der_Graue (23. September 2018)

EnduRolf schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines 2013er, ja ich weiß, altes Schätzchen, Canyon Strives AL 8.0.
> Da ich früher oft Downhill gefahren bin und jetzt auf die entspanntere Enduro Schiene gewechselt habe, suche ich für Zuhause:
> ...



Was erwartest du von uns???
Das mit der Bereifung ist halt Erfahrungs- und zudem noch Geschmackssache und kommt
immer auf den Untergrund an, dem man halt fahren will.
Fahre gerne steinige und verwurzelte Trails und da kommt bei mir vorne halt ein Conti Baron 2.4 drauf,
damit habe ich persönlich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Floian (31. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor mir ein Canyon Strive zu kaufen jedoch bin ich mir bei der Größe  noch nicht ganz sicher.
Ich bin 1.60 groß (Schrittgröße 74) und 14 jahre alt also wachse sehr wahrscheinlich noch ;D, welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?
Zurzeit ist das Canyon Strive ja leider auch nur noch in Größe XS verfügbar, das Spectral wäre  aber auch eine Option für mich.
Würdet ihr mir vielleicht auch ein mtb von einer anderen Marke empfehlen, ich möchte unter 3000 euro bleiben und ein All Mountain/Enduro mtb haben. Bitte um Hilfe! 

Lg Florian


----------



## el martn (1. Januar 2019)

Hey Florian,

Hier wird nur über das Strive bis 2015 geredet.
Für das (noch) aktuelle Strive gibt es einen eigenen Gesprächskreis. 
Evtl. gibt es auch bald was Neues aus Koblenz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr8enduro (8. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein ganz gutes Angebot für einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus (kein DebonAir) aus einem
2016er Strive (HM Tune). Meine Frage ist, ob ich die Buchsen aus dem Fox einfach auspressen
kann, oder ob ich neue Buchsen brauche. Falls ja, hätte da jemand einen passenden Link für mich?

Passt der Dämpfer vom Tune her zum Hinterbau? Erfahrungen? Oder besser ein LL tune?

Mein Strive ist aus dem Jahr 2013.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sadem (10. April 2019)

Ich hätte noch eine Fox 34 factory +passendem Dämpfer aus meinem damals alten Strive (2013) abzugeben, mit Remote. Wenn Interesse besteht, ich würde das für nen schmalen Taler abgeben.


----------



## Markus0711 (13. Mai 2019)

Servus zusammen. Hab seit kurzem ein 2016er Strive 6.0 Race. Bekomme aber irgendwie kein zufriedenstellendes setup zustande. Wäre jemand so freundlich mir seine Werte mal zum testen zu geben? 
Vorne ist die Pike RC und hinten der Monarch Debon air. Fahr fertig sind ca. 88-90kg.
Grüße


----------



## A-n-d-y (13. Mai 2019)

Markus0711 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Hab seit kurzem ein 2016er Strive 6.0 Race. Bekomme aber irgendwie kein zufriedenstellendes setup zustande. Wäre jemand so freundlich mir seine Werte mal zum testen zu geben?
> Vorne ist die Pike RC und hinten der Monarch Debon air. Fahr fertig sind ca. 88-90kg.
> Grüße



Schau mal in diesem Thread bist du richtig, im ersten Beitrag stehen auch paar Daten! 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive-2015-2016-2017-2018.727852/


----------



## tr8enduro (17. Mai 2019)




----------



## Der_Graue (17. Mai 2019)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 863383


Wie haste das denn hingekriegt???


----------



## tr8enduro (18. Mai 2019)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Wie haste das denn hingekriegt???



Keine Ahnung... Das Lager ist zwar nicht mehr das neueste, aber läuft eigentlich noch ganz gut.  
Wüsste auch nicht, wo sich das Teil so fest dran aufgehangen haben könnte? Normalerweise passt das ja locker in den Rahmen...


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht war die Verbindungsschraube locker und ist irgendwann rausgefallen,
anders kann ich mit das nicht erklären.
Ersatzteile müsstest du eigentlich noch von Canyon bekommen.


----------



## tr8enduro (24. Mai 2019)

tr8enduro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 863383



Wie bekomme ich denn am besten die Einsätze aus den Lagern? Kann man die einfach auspressen wie die Lager?
Vielleicht hat das ja schonmal jemand gemacht.


----------



## waldi28 (24. Mai 2019)

Schau mal hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-thread-teil-3.500126/page-305#post-15363294
Hatte das gleiche Problem, aber ohne Bruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiriam (22. Juli 2019)

Moin Leute! Bin neu hier im Forum und hab da mal ne Frage. Da mein strive nun langsam aber sicher in die Jahre gekommen ist, möchte ich gerne ein paar Komponenten erneuern. Meine frage an Euch alle ist nun, kriegt man in den Rahmen einen Fox float dpx2 dämpfer verbaut? Den gibts in Grösse 200/57 aber ich mach mir wegen des Ausgleichsbehälters Sorgen,dass der anecken könnte. Sonst wirds halt die Fox Float DPS werden. Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## waldi28 (23. Juli 2019)

Müsste passen. Schau mal hier

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive-2013-welchen-daempfer.691748/

Dort findest du viele Infos, auch zu Dämpfern mit Ausgleichsbeälter.


----------



## tr8enduro (24. Juli 2019)

Hallo, falls jemand Interesse an dem Pocket Press Tool hat, würde ich das gegen einen schmalen Taler abgeben.

Grüße


----------



## Mecka-Joe (28. August 2019)

Hallo, möchte den Dämpfer am Strive 2013 ausbauen.
Was für ein Werkzeug benötige ich hier zu.


----------



## boarder87 (28. August 2019)

einzig und allein ein Inbus Schlüsselsatz. Ggf noch ein Hammer und einen Stiftaustreiber bzw Schraube zum Entfernen der unteren Innenlagerhülse.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (28. August 2019)

Diesen Stiftaustreiber wo kann man den beziehen bzw. was für Daten hat der?


----------



## waldi28 (28. August 2019)

Nimm einfach eine Schraube die etwas kleiner ist wie die untere Hülse, oder vorsichtig mit einem breiten Schraubenzieher rausdrücken/hämmern. Du brauchst sonst kein Werkzeug.
Du solltest aber einen guten Inbusschlüssel für die Schraube oben verwenden. Die Aluminiumschrauben drehen sich gerne rund, und dann hast du ein Problem.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (28. August 2019)

Guter Tipp, hat geklappt. 
Danke für die Unterstützung. 
Nachfrage bei Canyon hätte 2 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## jay-me (15. Oktober 2019)

Weißt jemanden die Länge des Sitzrohrs am Strive Race S? 

Hab 125mm Reverb (mit circa 25mm Stütze), möchte aber was ein tick längeres, bzw, mein Sattel weiter versenkt haben. Passt da ein 150er von irgendwen ein? 

Danke im voraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (24. Oktober 2019)

jay-me schrieb:


> Weißt jemanden die Länge des Sitzrohrs am Strive Race S?
> 
> Hab 125mm Reverb (mit circa 25mm Stütze), möchte aber was ein tick längeres, bzw, mein Sattel weiter versenkt haben. Passt da ein 150er von irgendwen ein?
> 
> Danke im voraus...


43cm bis Modelljahr 2017. Ich meine das 2018 ist bei Alu um einen cm gewachsen. 2019, keine Ahnung.


----------



## EnduRolf1 (29. April 2020)

Guten Tag,

ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus. Ich habe auch wie ein paar Seiten zuvor das Problem mit dem Nadellager im unteren Dämpferauge. Canyon meldet sich diesbezüglich nicht zurück.
Ich möchte einen Fox Float CTD Factory in mein 2013er Strive einbauen, jedoch habe ich momentan nicht die Möglichkeit mir eine Buchse anzufertigen.
Daher wollte ich mal nachfragen was Ihr von dieser Dämpferbuchse








						Dämpferbuchsen für dein MTB online kaufen | bike-components
					

MTB Dämpferbuchsen von Rockshox, Fox Racing Shox und mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				



haltet? 
Es ist eine Edelstahlbuchse, wobei ich mir unsicher bin wie das mit der Achse harmoniert.. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn hier noch jemand aktiv ist und mir helfen könnte.
Oder wird man mir eher zu einem neueren Bike raten? 

Grüße aus Bochum


----------



## kraft_werk (29. April 2020)

Hi! 
So aus dem Stehgreif würde ich davon abraten..

Eine Patentlösung hab ich allerdings auch keine. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gabs im ersten Teil des Strive-Threads mal ein paar, die Probleme mit dem Nadellager hatten, und dann Kunststoffgleitlager (Huber Bushings) verwendet haben. Wie haltbar das war, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da müsstest du dich mal durch Teil eins wühlen. Aber prinzipiell sollte das recht gut funktionieren.


----------



## Der_Graue (29. April 2020)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hi!
> So aus dem Stehgreif würde ich davon abraten..
> 
> Eine Patentlösung hab ich allerdings auch keine. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gabs im ersten Teil des Strive-Threads mal ein paar, die Probleme mit dem Nadellager hatten, und dann Kunststoffgleitlager (Huber Bushings) verwendet haben. Wie haltbar das war, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da müsstest du dich mal durch Teil eins wühlen. Aber prinzipiell sollte das recht gut funktionieren.


Kraft_Werk hat recht, hol dir ein paar Kunststoffgleitlager, da kannst du nichts verkehrt machen, fahre sie selber.


----------



## Der_Graue (29. April 2020)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Kraft_Werk hat recht, hol dir ein paar Kunststoffgleitlager, da kannst du nichts verkehrt machen, fahre sie selber.


Wenn garnichts geht, kann ich dir welche drehen.


----------



## EnduRolf1 (29. April 2020)

Die Version von Huber Bushings beinhaltet eine neue Achse, welche dann nicht wie werksseitig radial, sondern axial gespannt werden soll. Die Schrauben liegen dann nur halt nicht 100%ig an. 
Hat jemand diese Art verbaut? Ich würde gern so nah wie möglich am original bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (29. April 2020)

EnduRolf1 schrieb:


> Die Version von Huber Bushings beinhaltet eine neue Achse, welche dann nicht wie werksseitig radial, sondern axial gespannt werden soll. Die Schrauben liegen dann nur halt nicht 100%ig an.
> Hat jemand diese Art verbaut? Ich würde gern so nah wie möglich am original bleiben.


Nimm einfach die vorhandene Achse.
Huber macht dir die Buchsen so wie du sie brauchst.
Einfach denen die Maße mitteilen.


----------



## EnduRolf1 (29. April 2020)

Hast du es so verbaut? 
Die Gleitlagerbuchsen sind ja so kunstruiert, dass eine Klemmung in axialer Richtung erfoderlich ist. Wie in der oberen Aufnahme des Dämpfers. Aber da der Dämpfer mit einem Nadellager schwimmend gelagert wurde kann ich das nicht Plug and Play. 
Daher verstehe ich nicht, welche Buchsen die Leute eingebaut haben


----------



## Der_Graue (29. April 2020)

EnduRolf1 schrieb:


> Hast du es so verbaut?
> Die Gleitlagerbuchsen sind ja so kunstruiert, dass eine Klemmung in axialer Richtung erfoderlich ist. Wie in der oberen Aufnahme des Dämpfers. Aber da der Dämpfer mit einem Nadellager schwimmend gelagert wurde kann ich das nicht Plug and Play.
> Daher verstehe ich nicht, welche Buchsen die Leute eingebaut haben


Mach morgen mal Fotos, dann siehst du wie


----------



## Der_Graue (30. April 2020)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Mach morgen mal Fotos, dann siehst du wie



Hier die Fotos 




Bundbuchse
Außendurchmesser = Bohrung Dämpfer
Innendurchmesser = Außendurchmesser Bolzen unten (Ø10 mm)
Länge = Abstand Freiraum Aufnahme Dämpfer


----------



## EnduRolf1 (30. April 2020)

Sieht gut aus, so in der Art ist auch die Buchse von Huber aufgebaut. Aber wie verhinderst du das sich deine gezeichnete Buchse auf der Achse dreht? Schließlich soll ja nur im Gleitlager Bewegung stattfinden. 
Oder hält das so einwandfrei? 
Vielen Dank für die Fotos und deine Mühe!


----------



## Der_Graue (30. April 2020)

EnduRolf1 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, so in der Art ist auch die Buchse von Huber aufgebaut. Aber wie verhinderst du das sich deine gezeichnete Buchse auf der Achse dreht? Schließlich soll ja nur im Gleitlager Bewegung stattfinden.
> Oder hält das so einwandfrei?
> Vielen Dank für die Fotos und deine Mühe!


In dem der Aussendurchmesser Übermaß hat, da dreht sich die Hülse nur auf der Achse.


----------



## wasserstop (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand von Euch, ob für das Strive Modelljahr 2012 noch Ersatzteile von oder über Canyon zu beziehen sind? Die Explosionszeichnungen sind ja noch online. 
Ich benötige die Rocker (die Umlenkbox) zwischen Dämpfer und Kettenstrebe sowie diverse andere Kleinteile, die damit zusammenhängen.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## EnduRolf1 (2. Mai 2020)

Naja, ich warte seit 14 Tagen auf eine Antwort.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie und ob das zuverlässig möglich ist


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Mai 2020)

wasserstop schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand von Euch, ob für das Strive Modelljahr 2012 noch Ersatzteile von oder über Canyon zu beziehen sind? Die Explosionszeichnungen sind ja noch online.
> Ich benötige die Rocker (die Umlenkbox) zwischen Dämpfer und Kettenstrebe sowie diverse andere Kleinteile, die damit zusammenhängen.
> ...


Habe vor zwei Jahren noch Ersatzteile für die 270° Grad Box, für das 2012 Strive bekommen, in wie weit das zum heutigen Datum noch möglich ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Streifenhase (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo kurze Frage.. an dem Konus der Steckachse hinten... ist es normal das dieser geschlitzt ist oder ist der gebrochen? vermute zwar das es normal ist so gerade wie der schlitz ist habe noch nie drauf geachtet so selten wie ich das rad Ausbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (15. Juli 2020)

Der Schlitz ist normal zumindest hab ich den auch. Hätte mich vor einiger Zeit Mal gefragt ob in der Rolle ein O-Ring reingehört oder nicht? Hatte Mal im Park meine Achse verloren, obwohl ich sie zwei Fahrten zuvor erst ausgebaut und definitiv angezogen hatte, seither knall ich die dermaßen an...


----------



## psijc (15. Juli 2020)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Hallo kurze Frage.. an dem Konus der Steckachse hinten... ist es normal das dieser geschlitzt ist oder ist der gebrochen? vermute zwar das es normal ist so gerade wie der schlitz ist habe noch nie drauf geachtet so selten wie ich das rad Ausbau


Der ist geschlitzt


----------



## Streifenhase (15. Juli 2020)

Dankebda bin ich beruhigt...
@boarder87ja da sollte ein O-Ring sein hab glaub weiter vorn gelesen 12x2,5


----------



## Streifenhase (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Canyon Strive 8.0 aus 2013

mir ist am Hinterrad die Achse der Sun Ringle Charger Expert gebrochen also die wo der Freilauf befestigt ist (nicht die Steckachse) könnt ihr mir helfen was ich brauche und wie ich die tausche!?

Dazu suche ich noch die Kettenführungsrolle für den "TRS Dual Cain Guide"


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Dezember 2020)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe ein Canyon Strive 8.0 aus 2013
> 
> ...


Um dir weiterhelfen zu können, wäre es schön wenn du Fotos vom defekten Teil machst und hier reinstellst.


----------



## Streifenhase (20. Dezember 2020)

Klick

es müsste dieses Teil sein aber ob die breite stimmt weiss ich nicht genau

Und diese Rolle suche ich mit Versand aus Deutschland

Rolle


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Dezember 2020)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Klick
> 
> es müsste dieses Teil sein aber ob die breite stimmt weiss ich nicht genau



Du brauchst eigentlich 142mm, aber es kann sein, dass du das mit den Adaptern ausgleichst.


----------



## Cimatti (15. Februar 2021)

- Schwinge gesucht -

Hallo Zusammen,

Bei meinem Strive ESX 9 LTD von 2012 ist leider die Schwinge gerissen (Klemmschraubehalter am Schwingenlager). Bin somit auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten Schwinge. Falls noch jemand eine hat und verkaufen möchte freue ich mich über eine Nachricht. Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Februar 2021)

Cimatti schrieb:


> - Schwinge gesucht -
> 
> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Bei meinem Strive ESX 9 LTD von 2012 ist leider die Schwinge gerissen (Klemmschraubehalter am Schwingenlager). Bin somit auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten Schwinge. Falls noch jemand eine hat und verkaufen möchte freue ich mich über eine Nachricht. Danke und Grüße!


Kenne jemanden der gut Alu schweißen und dir die Schwinge schweißen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cimatti (16. Februar 2021)

Hallo Black Lupo, vielen Dank für das Angebot! 
Das zu Schweißen ist vermutlich nicht einfach, da ist sehr wenig Material und durch die Klemmschraube vermutlich auch entsprechende Kräfte im Betrieb. Fast schon eine Soll-Bruchstelle.
Deshalb such ich noch etwas nach einer "guten" Kettenstrebe.
Falls das erfolglos ist komm ich sehr gerne auf dein Angebot zurück!


----------



## N1c1 (17. Februar 2021)

Hey, hey, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Strive 8.0 zu kaufen. Mit 189 cm und 89-90 cm Beinlänge bin ich genau zwischen L und XL. Was würdet ihr da empfehlen bzw. wären die Auswirkungen von L und XL?


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Februar 2021)

N1c1 schrieb:


> Hey, hey, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Strive 8.0 zu kaufen. Mit 189 cm und 89-90 cm Beinlänge bin ich genau zwischen L und XL. Was würdet ihr da empfehlen bzw. wären die Auswirkungen von L und XL?


Hab ne Beinlänge von 93 cm und komme super mit L klar


----------



## N1c1 (17. Februar 2021)

Wie groß bist du denn uns aus welchem Jahr ist dein Bike?


----------



## Aldi1979 (17. Februar 2021)

N1c1 schrieb:


> Hey, hey, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Strive 8.0 zu kaufen. Mit 189 cm und 89-90 cm Beinlänge bin ich genau zwischen L und XL. Was würdet ihr da empfehlen bzw. wären die Auswirkungen von L und XL?


Wenn es verspielt sein soll beim fahren dann ein L.


----------



## N1c1 (17. Februar 2021)

MIt verspielt meinst du wendiger, mehr Kurven, mal über ein Hügel am Rand springen zum Spaß vs. XL mit Speed, hoher Kontrolle bergab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldi1979 (17. Februar 2021)

N1c1 schrieb:


> MIt verspielt meinst du wendiger, mehr Kurven, mal über ein Hügel am Rand springen zum Spaß vs. XL mit Speed, hoher Kontrolle bergab?


So in der Richtung. War auch bei Strive 2016 zwischen L-XL .Hab L genommen. Schau mal im Netz da gibt es auch Artikel drüber wenn zwischen zwei größen liegt.


----------



## Der_Graue (18. Februar 2021)

N1c1 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn uns aus welchem Jahr ist dein Bike?


1,85 das Rad ist von 2012


----------



## N1c1 (18. Februar 2021)

Danke euch! Ich würde Strive in XL nehmen denke ich, wobei ich aktuell eher zum schlankeren Spectral tendiere, weil es für mein Profil vllt. ein bisschen zu massig ist und eine relativ alte Geometrie haben soll.


----------

